# 38 and TTC first baby, anyone else?



## Tui

Hi everyone, well as title suggests I am trying for number 1 at an age where most have completed their family. 

I was never interested in having kids and concentrated on education and career. I've done quite a bit of travelling and moved around a lot over the years too. I met my partner at university nearly 12 years ago and he felt the same as me, so I thought ok, we will be one of those couples that enjoy our freedom (and the extra cash) and wasn't worried. 

Well now I have moved back home to NZ and bought a beautiful old house with a huge garden I feel very happy and secure. I couldn't help but think it is such a lovely family home, and wouldn't it be nice to have a little one running round the garden. I had a chat with DH and he said "lets do it" I guess he felt the same!

So I am currently on ttc cycle no 3, after many many years on the BCP. So far, no luck. I've recently joined this site to chat to people in the same boat and have found it really helpful, so thought I would try my own thread.

Would love to hear from ladies in a similar situation, but happy to chat to anyone who might have some words of wisdom too. :thumbup:


UPDATE - I got my BFP on 4th May 2014, 4th cycle trying. 

UPDATE - 4th July, 12 week scan showed missed miscarriage, somewhere between 6-8 weeks. D&C on 10th July. Onwards and upwards.

UPDATE - BFP on 23rd October 2014, 4th cycle after the mc. Due 4th July so decided it's a good omen.

UPDATE - 29th October 2014, Another miscarriage at 4.5 weeks. Guess it wasn't a good omen.

UPDATE - BFP November 21st 2014, straight after the mc. So far so good. Keep fingers crossed for me.

UPDATE - 31st December 2014, another mmc at 8w6d after seeing heartbeat at 6w4d. D&C next week.

So in summary, that's 2 mmc and 2 chemicals this year (I didn't bother adding the first chemical here) Hope you all have better luck than me. Good riddance 2014.

NEW YEAR NEW START = 31st March - BFP - POSITIVE THOUGHTS

Update - 4th June 2015. Just had my third successful scan with baby measuring 13weeks. All good so far.

Those still reading, its now Jan 2017 and my beautiful baby boy turned one a few weeks back. I'm also 15 weeks pregnant with number two :) Thanks to all those who follwed my journey and joined me in this thread. Happy New Year.


----------



## Tui

:wave:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi and welcome. I'm ttc#1 as well, so I don't really have any words of wisdom, but just jump in where you like. Everyone here is very accepting and very nice. I would recommend using OPKs if you're not. That might be a good place to start. Best of luck!

:dust:


----------



## Tui

Hi TP, thanks for stopping by.

Yes I have been using opks, and this month I started doing temps. Chart link below if you are interested. 

No signs of the elusive bfp this month. Been using ultra sensitive tests so think it would have shown by now. Onwards and upwards! Trying not to be upset.


----------



## jjbubbles28

hello. I too am starting on the later side. I am 35 and my husband 44. Have really started our trying this month, but dabbled since January. I will be testing by Friday if AF doesnt come. best of luck and wish you the best at these crazy times :)


----------



## Tui

Hi bubbles, welcome and thank you. Best of luck to you too. Let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## terripeachy

Your chart looks really good compared to mine, so don't give up just yet!


----------



## Tui

Just been looking at late bfp charts on FF, so trying to stay positive till the weekend. Your temps look like you dance in your sleep some nights :dance:


----------



## lola33

Tui said:


> Hi everyone, well as title suggests I am trying for number 1 at an age where most have completed their family.
> 
> I was never interested in having kids and concentrated on education and career. I've done quite a bit of travelling and moved around a lot over the years too. I met my partner at university nearly 12 years ago and he felt the same as me, so I thought ok, we will be one of those couples that enjoy our freedom (and the extra cash) and wasn't worried.
> 
> Well now I have moved back home to NZ and bought a beautiful old house with a huge garden I feel very happy and secure. I couldn't help but think it is such a lovely family home, and wouldn't it be nice to have a little one running round the garden. I had a chat with DH and he said "lets do it" I guess he felt the same!
> 
> So I am currently on ttc cycle no 3, after many many years on the CP. So far, no luck. I've recently joined this site to chat to people in the same boat and have found it really helpful, so thought I would try my own thread.
> 
> Would love to hear from ladies in a similar situation, but happy to chat to anyone who might have some words of wisdom too. :thumbup:

Hello !
I'm 35 and ttc 1 on cycle 3 too. I'm 7 dpo today. I've experienced a lot of weird symptoms on my 1st cycles, because of Bcp.. now it seems a little better..
I'm charting for the 1st month.
I hope we get to talk more and share our ttc journey !


----------



## Tui

Hi lola, sounds great. Nice to meet people in the same boat. You must be getting excited now, when are you going to start testing? I'm a poas addict I'm afraid so I started testing at 7dpo. Now 12dpo and bfn so far. AF due over weekend sometime so guess I'll find out soon. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lola33

I'm not going to test before Af is due.. the 2 past months I had crazy symptoms and bfns, so now I try to chill about it and wait.. 1 week to go !
You must be pretty excited too ! fingers are crossed for you !
let me know !


----------



## Tui

lola33 said:


> I'm not going to test before Af is due.. the 2 past months I had crazy symptoms and bfns, so now I try to chill about it and wait.. 1 week to go !
> You must be pretty excited too ! fingers are crossed for you !
> let me know !

Gosh thats very restrained of you ! Think I'll follow your lead and try and wait a bit longer next month as all these bfn are getting me down. Think I'm out now, just waiting for AF this weekend.


----------



## lola33

well maybe AF won't show up! we can still hope a little. And your temps are still pretty high !
Yeah I'm trying to restrain myself lol, also where I live, pregnancy tests are expensive (around 6&#8364;/test) and you can't get them online, that helps a lot for waiting :D
9 dpo today. ** sigh** it's so looong..


----------



## Tui

lola33 said:


> well maybe AF won't show up! we can still hope a little. And your temps are still pretty high !
> Yeah I'm trying to restrain myself lol, also where I live, pregnancy tests are expensive (around 6/test) and you can't get them online, that helps a lot for waiting :D
> 9 dpo today. ** sigh** it's so looong..

I know, I hate waiting. Not the patient type. 

I get my cheapy tests from ebay, they actually come from England and I receive them in a week. Come from a company called Fertlityplan, look them up. They do opks, hpts and all sorts. Got my basal thermometer free when I ordered some tests. Much cheaper than the shops.


----------



## lola33

ok thanks ! I'll look on ebay then !
keep me updated !


----------



## Tui

AF showed up this morning so I'm out for this month. Very short cycle, 24 days! Guess it means I get to try again quicker though. Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## lola33

Sorry she got you.. at least it was short, that way you get to start over fast !


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Tui...Treat yourself to something great, and then wait for ovulation (again!). 
Good luck lola! :dust:

Have a great weekend.


----------



## lola33

good luck to you too terri !
how far are you on your cycle?


----------



## terripeachy

Just waiting to O...not far along at all.


----------



## Tui

terripeachy said:


> Sorry Tui...Treat yourself to something great, and then wait for ovulation (again!).
> Good luck lola! :dust:
> 
> Have a great weekend.

I had chocolate for breakfast yesterday, does that count ?


----------



## lola33

Yay for chocolate!! 
I'm out too this month.. After showed today, cd26 and according to FF, only 10 dpo.. Short.. I hope I don't have a Lp problem.. I'll temp again for this month... I


----------



## Tui

Hi lola, sorry the witch got you. Sure your short lp was just a one off. Temping is a pain but very useful for knowing things like that. Is it definitely AF?, not IB?


----------



## lola33

hi !
Yeah it's AF for sure. It started light and brown on saturday, (tmiiii) so I thought It could be IB, but on sunday it was heavy and red, so, I'm out. I'll see this month if my LP is short or if it was a mistake from my chart.. 
It means we're almost on the same boat if you have 24 days cycles and I had 26.. Let's see what happens next !


----------



## Tui

Yay, cycle buddies ! Yes I am liking these short cycles, makes it go quicker. Going to start the bd soon :happydance:

I've started taking a load of prenatal vitamins and baby aspirin this month. Hope it works. 

What are you taking?


----------



## lola33

I just take Folic acid. My doctor told me to. Do you know any other vitamins that could help?


----------



## Redbird

Hi! 

I am 37 in a half and also like you trying to conceive our first baby! I focused on career, self and dating was a chore! Thank God I met my husband he was worth the wait! We married in the fall after dating almost 3 years. We both have established careers and are in a good place for an addition. So we have been trying since about January. I new to this but hopefully we can support each other :)


----------



## lola33

Hi redbird ! It's about the same for me ! 35 years old and ttc since January. How are your cycles? Today I'm CD2, just got AF...
Tui, I went online and read about vitamins, seems like A, C, E and ZINC are good for both man and woman, and B6 + B9 for ladies. Got them all in two pills to take a day, I'll see if it changes anything.


----------



## Redbird

Hi Lola &#55357;&#56836;

Thanks for reply! My cycles are very regular 28 days. I should be on AF today but still no sign I took a HPT Saturday and it was negative so I'm just waiting for AF. I have been taking foil acid, prenatal vitamin and vitamin C. I did hear zinc was good to take and also Vitamin D. Our cycles are close &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Tui

Hi redbird, thanks for joining us. Always great to share the wait with likeminded people. Keeps me sane, especially on the two week wait.

Lola - sounds good to me. I take Swisse Ultivite Pregnancy. They seem pretty good and this is my first cycle on them. Fingers crossed they do some good.


----------



## Redbird

Hi Tui thanks for having me! It is great to not be alone in this process and having someone else's insight :)


----------



## lola33

Cycle buddies yay ! It does help a lot to speak to someone in the same situation. Two of my very good friends got pregnant within 3 months, and I don't want to talk too much about TTC stuff with my husband. So that's good you're all around ;)
have a good day !


----------



## Tui

DH is fed up with me prattling on about vitamins, preseed, ovulation etc. He has banned me from saying the word cervix too! Funny. Glad I have you girls to talk to and bounce ideas off.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi everyone, do you mind if I join in? I will be 35 in 2 weeks and ttc number 2. I hv a son who is 7 years old. I dont know why I waited so long to conceive number 2. I hv been trying for over a year with 2 early losses. The second one just last week. Am taking prenatals, vitamin d and omega 3 tabs and DH is taking menevit. I just wanted to add that vitamin c is really good for increasing sperm count and selenium is also very beneficial for sperm health - motility. DH is not good with taking pills but he loves Brazil nuts which is high in selenium n zinc. Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! Can I join in?

I am 35 (36 in June) and DH is 32. We are TTC#1 as well. Have been trying since August of 2013 but took Oct, Dec, Jan, and Feb. off for traveling. So I think this month is our 5th month of actually trying. 

We weren't sure about kids for the longest time either. We have been together for almost 10 years but didn't get married until last summer. But now that we are ready, I want it pronto! Ha. Not so simple. 

I have pretty regular cycles of around 26 days with 10-11 day LP. I am currently on CD11 and and should ovulate around CD15 or so. Then it's on to the dreaded TWW. 

Our timing hasn't always been great so I'm hoping to improve on that this cycle. I use the ClearBlue East Fertility Monitor and OPKs. Haven't tried temping because I don't always sleep well and we use a wood stove for heat and therefore I am always hot! (Probably why I don't always sleep well)


----------



## Tui

Welcome booger and nikki.

Sorry for your losses nikki :hugs:

Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread for all of us.

I am cd8 now and think I will probably o on cd11 if same as last month. Doing opks as well as temping so should catch it! Lots of vitamins this month too. Wonder if thats why I'm all blocked up downstairs, sorry if tmi :wacko:


----------



## lola33

hi girls ! glad to see we're not alone !
booger, seems we have the same kind of cycles ! I'm only CD5.. and I'm temping. maybe I'll try opk this month.. just to see..
I hope we all get our ++ soon !


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui, I think ovulation day is same for both of us. Now we can go crazy together in the 2ww :)


----------



## Tui

That's great, so hard this waiting! Although I have a funny feeling I ovulated last night, which is really early! Will find out in couple of days.


----------



## booger76

I think I am going to ovulate around the 21st as well so we should all be in the TWW around the same time. But I might be a little early this month too. 

Only time will tell!


----------



## CandelariaNY

Tui, I am 37 nearly 38 and also ttc number 1! Like you I spent lots of time working hard on my career etc -to be honest I've always wanted kids but never found Mr Right until later on in life. Currently on 3rd cycle of clomid and just had first iui. DH is very excited but am trying to manage his expectations as I know it doesn't have a great success rate. Your house in NZ sounds lovely, I am a British expat in Mangattan and sometimes I really miss the English countryside! How are you getting on with ttc?


----------



## Tui

CandelariaNY said:


> Tui, I am 37 nearly 38 and also ttc number 1! Like you I spent lots of time working hard on my career etc -to be honest I've always wanted kids but never found Mr Right until later on in life. Currently on 3rd cycle of clomid and just had first iui. DH is very excited but am trying to manage his expectations as I know it doesn't have a great success rate. Your house in NZ sounds lovely, I am a British expat in Mangattan and sometimes I really miss the English countryside! How are you getting on with ttc?

Hello, thanks for joining us. Good luck with the IUI, I hope it results in a nice BFP for you. I don't know anything about it I'm afraid but will look up tonight. 

As for me, I'm on cycle no 4 ttc naturally. If nothing happens by six months then we will go back to the doctor and see what she says. Not particularly familiar with the whole health system here as I was in UK for years. 

Our house is lovely, thank you. We are grateful for it every single day. I just hope we get to share it with a little one.

Not sure what's going on with my cycle this month. Keep thinking I have ovulated early as temps are different than last month. OPK's haven't gone dark enough yet but then the last bunch (different brand) I had were stark white until the day before and then never went as dark as the control, so bit confused.


----------



## Nikki1979

I think I will be ovulating tomorrow or the day after. Got a high yesterday and today on my CBFM - I usually get 2 days of high and then peak. This month I am also using cheap opks just to confirm as I am not sure my body will be back on track after the chemical 2 weeks ago. Seems to be back on track as I can see a progression ( stark white to faint line).


----------



## Tui

Hmmm mine have been pink since cd6, but not sure what that means with this brand. Will find out in a couple of days. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.


----------



## lola33

Tui, are you using FF?Did it detect anything? since it's only C4, maybe your body is doing something weird? I'm on C4 too, and my 1st cycles were weird..my doctor told me to call him if still not pregnant after 6 month. If your opk have a dark line+ higher temp, I guess you've ovulated?
I wish it was easy, like in the books, 14 days after AF = ovulation. lol, that would be simple !


----------



## Tui

Hi lola, yes I am doing temps so that is what I will use to confirm when I ovulate. They are just a bit different to last month which has thrown me. Time will tell. Like you say, I wish it was easier! Click on my chart in signature and you can look at them.


----------



## lola33

sorry lol ! I don't pay attention to signatures ! I should :p
It is a weird chart indeed ! The previous one was nice and easy to read.. well I guess FF will tell you soon !


----------



## jennifer1121

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to introduce myself and say that I love this thread & your comments. I'm 38 and just beginning my TTC journey (for the last 4-5 months or so). Still haven't gotten that wonderful BFP, but remaining hopeful. I've used OPK's for just two or three months and have a good idea of when I O. 
It's nice to feel part of a group on here, all of us working for something so amazing. :)


----------



## Tui

Hi Jennifer, welcome to the party! Going crazy waiting to O right now. Never ending :sex: is taking it's toll on me :haha: opks are saying it's imminent but bbt thermometer has just died on me ! Great timing. 

Where are you on your cycle?


----------



## lola33

Hi Jennifer !
It's good you know when you O, it's a good start ! and yes, where are you on your cycle?
Tui, that's a bad timing ! I didn't think about that, we should have two thermometers :D
I'm CD9 here, no symptoms of O yet, I'm going to start opk I guess.


----------



## Tui

Doesn't hurt to start opks a bit early, I ovulated cd11 last month so I need to keep an eye on mine. This cycle is dragging really badly. Need something to keep my mind off it!


----------



## booger76

Welcome, Jennifer!

Tui, I feel your pain (not sure if that is the best way to put it) on the BD marathon right now. I think ovulation should happen today based on OPKs even though my monitor didn't show peak this morning (I think due to a nighttime bathroom visit). 

Nikki, did yours show up peak yet?


----------



## Wantaminime

Hi girls, 
I'm 35 and ttc #1 with opks for 4 cycles now. I really started to try in January. Recently, because I guess 35 is considered old, I've had some testing and now see a specialist. I would have waited a few more years but my dr scared me into getting going RIGHT NOW. Ughhh, so stressful. 
I had a progesterone test done on day 21 last month and had a good level of 23.65 and today having another day 3 with FSH and Estrogen. I should have that back today although I had one last month but the dr's like to order duplicative testing...
I did find out today through an ultrasound that my ovarian reserve is low, only 4 eggs this cycle. It's scary to me. This might not be a big deal, maybe they'll just give me clomid to kick those eggs into gear, but there seem to be so many more tests before they'll prescribe. An x-Ray on day 10, more blood work around day 12, post-coital around day 12, blood work any day of cycle but at dif lab. How can a woman work and go to all these appointments (none of which are close)?! Sorry to go on... Can anyone relate?
Btw, I have a shorter, 25 day cycle too. Currently on day 3, usually O on day 12 with a 13 day luteal phase. 
Good luck to all of you and while I hope we can all offer each other support, I really hope your stay here is short!
Best of luck.


----------



## Tui

Hi minime, welcome to our nice friendly bunch. 

Sounds like you are in the middle of a testing whirlwind! Sorry but I can't help you with all that. We are au natural and blissfully ignorant right now. If nothing happens in a couple more months then we will see what the doc suggests next. I'm feeling the stress already, so I sympathise with you.

Well I got two identical dark lines on my opk this morning. Thank goodness. A couple more days of dtd and we can relax (well as much as the tww will let us)!

Booger, looks like we are doing the wait together.


----------



## Nikki1979

I got my positive on an internet cheapie and a egg symbol on my CBFM today. Seems like everyone is getting a positive on the same day :)

Welcome wantaminime and Jennifer - I will be 35 in 8 days and I am scared as well but have hope that everything will be okay. Good luck :dust:


----------



## Nikki1979

Booger - I got my peak today. Lately I have to get up at night to pee and usually it doesnt annoy me but just because I am testing for ovulation, its getting on my nerves. I am trying to limit drinking water before bedtime but doesnt seem to be helping. I took antibiotics for a UTI a week ago so maybe thats what is causing it. 

How many days of high have you had.I think you will get your peak tomorrow. Good Luck :)


----------



## Tui

Yay cycle buddies, makes the tww go quicker. Here's hoping for a super lucky BFP thread.


----------



## booger76

Welcome minime! I hope all of your testing leads you to some answers and helps you get to being where you want to be. It is so hard to be patient. At least you have a normal luteal phase even with your shorter cycles. 

Nikki, the number of high days I get seems to vary each month. Which is annoying. This month I am at 5 so far. Hoping that is it!

It will be nice to have a group to TWW with this cycle. I haven't told anyone I work with or any close friends that we are TTC so it has been hard to wait alone!


----------



## jennifer1121

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! :)
I'm pretty new to all this, but a friend recommended a few apps to me to help monitor my cycle. I like that it keeps all my "recordings" in one place. I had two dark lines on my OPK on 4/12, we bd 4/6, 4/8, 4/9, and 4/12. AF is pretty darn regular and is expected on 4/24. We'll see. Crossing fingers she doesn't show up.


----------



## lola33

Hi wanta !
It's a lot of tests ! I'm the same as Tui, I try the natural way, with some vitamins. I guess after 6 months trying I'll go to the doctor and talk. I'm 35, but they say the average is 1 year trying.. 
I would stress out too if I had to go through all the tests and appointments.
Girls you're ahead of me, I'm CD10, should O around CD15.. But I'll be around during everybody's TWW !


----------



## Wantaminime

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Yes, the testing is so stressful! I hope I'm able to conceive naturally as well, I just ended up with a dr that fast tracked me into all these tests. I think in the states it's not uncommon for dr's to enjoy billing your insurance for what could be unnecessary. I really hope they're sending me through it because they have my best interest in mind, not taking advantage of a vulnerable girl scared of being unable to conceive. 
Good luck to all of you, I'm happy to have a place to stick around and share info until we start getting some BFP's.


----------



## booger76

Aaaaaack! No peak on my monitor again today. Harrumph.

I'm hoping that I just missed it showing this month due to my inability to get through the night without having to go to the bathroom. My OPKs indicated yesterday as ovulation day. I'm hoping that's right because my husband rolled his eyes at me last last night. He was a good sport though. If my monitor shows peak tomorrow it's going to take all my strength not to smash it.


----------



## lola33

ah that's weird! Maybe you missed it yeah.. you'll in a couple of days if you get a temp rise. Be strong !! don't smash it ! :grr:
Wanta, I guess your is the kind of doctor that doesn't want to wait and see already if everything is fine with you instead of losing time. Mine told me to try for 6 months and then come back.


----------



## Wantaminime

lola33 said:


> ah that's weird! Maybe you missed it yeah.. you'll in a couple of days if you get a temp rise. Be strong !! don't smash it ! :grr:
> Wanta, I guess your is the kind of doctor that doesn't want to wait and see already if everything is fine with you instead of losing time. Mine told me to try for 6 months and then come back.

Nope... She likes to scare me. I had a more casual dr that told me I was fine. I booked an apt with the receptionist and said I was ttc because my previous visits weren't really about that and she said I needed to see a ob rather than my gyn in the same practice. When I was 34 my dr was chill, I saw the new one just after I turned 35 and she told me there was no time to wait. I hope she's wrong, but I took her advice and am getting diagnostics with a re just in case. So far so good, but it sure is making me anxious!


----------



## Nikki1979

Booger - you might just be having a odd cycle or missed your surge. I have read lots of ladies conceiving in the month they just had highs. 
wantaminime - I am currently seeing a GP who will be referring me to a gyn soon but he seems to be relaxed. He said stop stressing about your age and as long as you are healthy, it will happen. He said that infertility and miscarriage can happen at any age. I hope he is right.


----------



## lola33

Good to hear that Nikki. My doctor is chill too, even if it's been since I'm 29 he's telling me "now would be a good time to conceive". But Wanta, I guess it's also good not go forward, you won't lose any time and you'll know if you're fine!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, hope you are all well. I am here and reading just not contributing much as having a really crappy day. Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## lola33

Tui, sorry you're having a bad day,I hope you'll feel better tomorrow..
I see on your chart you got +opk yesterday, that's good !
baby dust for you !


----------



## Tui

Thanks lola. Yes I hope my temp goes up tomorrow and I can stop :sex: getting fed up and sore :blush:


----------



## booger76

Tui, sorry you are having a crap day. Bummer. Is there anything you normally do to make it better? (I tend towards a good run and glass of wine or two)

Lolo, love your avatar! Mmmmmmm, donuts.

Well, I'm calling it - ovulation day was Monday so I'm now officially in the dreaded two week wait. Must keep myself busy and distracted&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## lola33

Same, a good glass of wine after a bad day !
yay for your O booger ! now you can freak out for 2 week.. we'll be around to help !


----------



## jennifer1121

Darn AF came yesterday. Boo! 
Here's hoping we have some BFPs this month! 
On to the next cycle. Trying to keep positive!


----------



## Tui

Boo to AF, Sorry Jennifer.


----------



## lola33

Sorry Af got you Jennifer.
Tui how are the temps today?


----------



## Nikki1979

Sorry for the witch showing up Jennifer :hugs: Good Luck for next cycle.


----------



## Nikki1979

Lola..doughnuts yummm! Now I wanna eat some!


----------



## lola33

Me toooo ! only problem, in France they don't have nice doughnuts... every time I come back I jump on them, and cupcakes too!
Could be a good thing to have on a bad day too !
what's up Nikki? anything new?


----------



## Nikki1979

Was pretty busy today. My son has swimming from school so I volunteered to be a parent helper. Pretty crazy handing 6-7 year olds.

I am 2dpo today and yesterday I had a major headache - probably from the progesterone increase after ovulation :( I hate the tww ( I am always over analyzing every symptom)
Also found out today that my sons friends dad died in a car accident a few days ago. The guy was in his early 30s :(


----------



## Tui

Oh nikki that's awful, sorry. Far too young, poor little one.

Lola where is home then if not France?

And don't get me started on the thermometer issue! Persevering but temps not making my chart any clearer. Opk negative today so hope I ovulated.


----------



## Tui

Changed my avatar just for you girls x


----------



## lola33

Tui, I live in France, I was saying when I come back to the Usa, my husband is american. I miss doughnuts!
Sorry I'm not clear sometimes..
Awesome avatar !! yummm
Nikki, sorry to hear that. And good luck on the TWW.. I always get headhaches too.


----------



## lola33

NZ and Australia ... you're like 10 hours ahead ! it's funny


----------



## Tui

It's ok lola, I realised that, just wondered where "back" was. Being nosy :haha: I lived in England for a long time before heading back to NZ. I miss the walks and the chocolate but otherwise glad I'm back. Weather's better here :happydance:


----------



## Tui

Off to bed now, been a long day ! Fingers crossed for a nice big temp rise tomorrow on my dodgy thermometer :haha: Have a great day those who have just got up.


----------



## booger76

Hola, ladies. 

Jennifer, sorry AF got you. :(

Nikki, that is terrible about the car accident. What an awful thing for a child to have to go through.

Tui, hoping you get that temperature rise in the morning!

How is everyone else doing? 

Not a lot going on here. Just waiting. It is my Friday today so that's a good thing! Hoping I can get a nice run in after work today to burn off some steam. 

Hope everyone has a fabulous day or evening - depending on where you are in the world!


----------



## Tui

Temp is up, not dramatically, but up. Be interesting to see where FF puts my cross hairs tomorrow.


----------



## lola33

Tui, yay !
It's true I don't know where I would put that cross too..I guess you're in the tww now..

Here my temps are going up and down, and neg opk last night. I'm just waiting :coffee:
Booger, have a nice weekend, I hope you got to run !


----------



## Tui

Hi lola. Yes I think I'm safe saying I'm in the tww. How long have you got to go?


----------



## lola33

I just got a + opk ! yay ! Bd right after that.. so maybe I'll O tomorrow? or today?
How's the weather in your country? go on, make me dream ! lol
Here it's rainy.. and not very warm :/
I wish we could all go for a drink a think about something else ! Or if we did, maybe we would just talk about ttc :)


----------



## Tui

Been nice and warm the last couple of days. We have had a lot of rain lately though which is unusual, but it is autumn now I guess. Our summer was long and hot. Brilliant. Got so fed up with UK summers, warm for 1 month, 5 months of snow ! France is better though. Still getting used to backwards seasons after spending so long over that way.

I'm trying to chill out now and wait, but I'll probably get anxious in a few days and want to poas! Yay for your +opk. Not long now for your tww.


----------



## booger76

Hello ladies! 

Welcome to the TWW, Tui. Both a great and nerve-wracking place to be. 

Lolo, wont be long until you are in the TWW too! Have fun the meantime.

I agree about the drink together, preferably in either Paris or New Zealand!


----------



## Tui

Yay crosshairs, 3dpo, roll on poas.


----------



## lola33

Same here ! FF says I'm 3 Dpo. Tww with you girls ! 
I got confused, because I didn't get +opk on the days FF says I O'd.. I did get it the day after, and got the dull pain on one of the ovary later after that.. But according to my temps, I'm 3 Dpo. weird..
I hope I timed Bd ok.. we'll see !
How are you all feeling? Hope you enjoyed the weekend


----------



## Tui

That's odd lola, maybe FF will change it later? It goes by temps mainly so if you had an iffy one it throws it out. Can't belive its monday. 5dpo already, almost time to start the pointless early testing haha.


----------



## lola33

I didn't know it was possible ! so FF changed my O date to D13 instead of D12... and I got ewcm this morning.. Now I'm very confused..
Tui, when do you start testing?


----------



## Tui

I have heard of other girls charts shifting O depending on the next few days temps. It's not always straightforward when O is and FF just calculates the most likely day. I have seen other charts with fertile cm after O too so don't worry. Take an opk if you are not sure. It is possible that you surged and not ovulated. Easy to rule out.

btw I have reported that odd post above. Think its spam.


----------



## Tui

I have had really bad sharp pains for the last hour. Feels a bit like ovulation pains but it's radiating out to the back too. I have mild IBS so it might be that, but seems too low. Trying not to get hopeful as may mean nothing, just gas haha. Why do we analyse everything in the tww !


----------



## Nikki1979

I am about 6dpo today and no pregnancy symptoms at all - was poking my boobs earlier to check for tenderness but nothing :(


----------



## Tui

Nikki :rofl:

Way too early to give up yet :hugs:


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! I am behind - sorry. I access this site from a mobile device usually and I find it a little cumbersome to try and reply from either my phone or tablet.

Looks like Tui and Lola are on the same TWW schedule. Glad you both got your crosshairs but I know how annoying having to wait is. 

Nikki, I know you know but it's way too early to worry yet! Easier said than done. Anything you can do in particular to distract yourself?

As for me, well, I'm sitting at 7DPO. My Fertility Friend suggested test date is Saturday but I'm waiting until at least Sunday evening. And there is a good chance AF will arrive before Saturday anyway as I have irregular LPs that can range from 9-11 days. I can't discern a pattern as to what my LP will be for any certain cycle so we'll see what happens this time around!


----------



## lola33

Looks like we're all pretty close ! Still too early to test for everybody.. Boogers I guess you'll know around this weekend. Nikki, a few days to wait ! 
I did an Opk and it was neg.. I guess I did ovulate when FF said I did.. but my temps aren't very high..For some reason, I feel like I'm out for this month. I still wait and see !


----------



## Tui

Hang in there lola, don't give up yet.

I'm fed up today. Just want a nice bfp. My dog is very cuddly tonight. I hope she is trying to tell me something :haha: [-o&lt;


----------



## booger76

Hang in there Lola! It's too early to feel out. 

Tui, dogs have a way of knowing when need a little cuddling! How sweet.

Have a fabulous day, everyone!


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui - I also heard that animals have a way of knowing. Hoping this is the month for you.

I am 8dpo today and no symptoms as yet. AF is due in 5 days so we shall see.


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, I'm 7dpo today. 

Tested today and bfn, not surprising but couldn't help it.


----------



## lola33

Hi everyone !
Tui, so many women have bfn before their bfp, just because they test to early ;)
5 Dpo here, my temps are still a little low (under the crosshair, but just slightly), I don't know if it's bad or what.
I guess 1 more week for you girls and we'll know!!


----------



## Tui

Thats a bit odd, not that I'm an expert mind! Can you post the link so we can have a look?


----------



## lola33

I hope it works, I have no idea how we share ??
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lola33

YAY I made it ! after trying 3 times . :haha:


----------



## booger76

Hi everyone! 

Glad to see everyone is still hanging in there. The TWW can be torturous.

Tui, you are correct - it is still way early. According to a Fertlity Friend study: "The most interesting result is the nearly perfect match between the average first positive test result day and the day of the expected period. The average day to get a positive test is at 13.6 DPO and the average luteal phase length is 14 days (verified on our sample as well). " Also, according to the website countdowntopregnancy.com, "if you are pregnant and take a pregnancy test on 7 days past ovulation you are most likely to get a False Negative test result. 76.7% of tests taken by pregnant women were negatives - thus making them false negatives." I look at these stats over and over to keep myself from testing early - but you may not mind testing early and seeing the negative, so do whatever makes you happy! 

Keeping fingers crossed for you, Nikki! I am one day ahead of you. Anxiously waiting......

I can't help with interpretation of temps, Lola as I don't temp. Sorry! Hope you can figure out what it means.

As for me, I'm sitting at 9 DPO. Hard to say how I feel. I mean, I feel fine but I try not to symptom spot since it seems like they are the same as PMS so it doesn't really help. Just wish it was the weekend already!


----------



## Tui

Lola I'm wondering if you are taking your temp at the same time each day? FF doesn't colour in the temp dots if you are different in your timings. Is your thermometer a proper basal one?


----------



## Tui

8 dpo bfn. Think I might stop testing, just getting me down. Yes I know it's early etc etc.... :haha: how do some people get pregnant just looking at each other ! :cry:


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui - I remember how my mom told me dont have sex when I was a teenager because you will get pregnant. Proved her wrong..so much sex and no pregnancy :(

9DPO today and no symptoms :(


----------



## lola33

Tui I have a proper Basal thermometer and I take it around the same time.. but I wake up at night to go to the bathroom so maybe it's that.. but my temps got higher today.. 
Maybe you can try the" I don't test til monday"? challenge? that way you're not disappointed everyday.
Nikki, you made me laugh ! haha ! and no symptoms at 9dpo is normal,that's what they say when you read all the forums !
A woman from my french thread got her Bfp after trying 3 months. She didn't have symptoms at all.
I'm 6 dpo and according to FF, I have a 10 days LP.. it's so short...


----------



## Tui

Hmmm lola, not sure what to think then. Maybe that is just normal for you, everyone is different. I wouldn't let it worry you. Oh and a 10 day lp is ok. Time for it to stick.

Nikki I remember that same speech from my mum :haha:

Booger, I have been getting funny cramps and sharp twinges again. I would love to think it's pregnancy related but it's more likely my IBS. I was diagnosed with mild IBS a few years ago. Certain foods make me look 4 months pregnant by the end of the day! The only baby down there is an air baby !

Had a job interview today, wish me luck that they call tomorrow with some good news.

Have a great day guys. I'm off to bed soon.


----------



## lola33

GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK!!! Tui ! I hope you get the job ! and have a good night. Here it's 10 am, and it's labor day.

also I'm sure we'll give the same speech to our daughter if we have a girl :laugh2:


----------



## booger76

Good luck with the job, Tui! Fingers crossed for you.

Nikki - you are so right. I remember being terrified to ever have sex because I would end up pregnant. It's really not so easy!

Enjoy your labor day, Lola!

I think everything in the TWW is easy to relate to "pregnancy" symptoms. Things I never noticed before suddenly make me overanalyze every little new feeling in my body. It's ridiculous. I just keep telling myself it's PMS so that I'm ready for AF and won't be disappointed when she shows.


----------



## Tui

Thanks guys. Not testing today. I will be strong. Tiny bit excited by the temp rise though. [-o&lt;


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, have really enjoyed reading back on this thread! 
Although I'm also 38, we are about to start TTCing #2. My cute dd is almost 18 months and the joy of our lives!! 
Really looking forward to the next few months - getting implant out, selling out house and buying a new and bigger house, moving, settling in then starting TTC journey! 

Good luck Tui! Your chart is looking really good!! FXed you get a BFP really soon!


----------



## Tui

Thank you skweek and welcome. Nice friendly bunch here, happy to chat.

Good luck with the house move. We bought not that long ago so I know how stressful it can be, but sooo worth it. Get that implant out and start some :sex:


----------



## skweek35

I'm so ready to get this stupid thing out!! Only been in a year instead of 3 but not prepared to keep it in any longer!! Esp after all the bleeding in the last 4 weeks! 

Oh BTW - yes I just tend to give WAY TMI at times - just tell me off LOL!


----------



## Tui

Haha, that's ok. As long as you don't post pictures of your panty liners like someone else did a while back (not on this thread). I draw the line there. Yuck!


----------



## skweek35

EEEWWWWW no that is just gross!! EEWWW NEVER!! that is definitely a step too far!!!


----------



## Tui

Did kind of spoil my morning :haha:


----------



## booger76

Welcome, skweek! 

Shut up! Someone did not post a picture of their pantyliner. Oh dear. I dont even know how you would reply to something like that. Nice temp rise. Hoping good things for you. 

I am starting to feel like AF is eminent. If that is the case, at least I will be able to whoop it up a little more this weekend. On a positive note, I just heard my first hummingbird of the spring while sitting on my back porch. :)


----------



## lola33

EWWW that's just gross... I was reading a thread last time and someone posted a pic of her finger full of CM.. that also spoiled my morning :haha:

skweek35 welcome !!

Tui ! nice temp rise ! and Yay ! stay strong ! no testing today !
here it's the same, temps are finally staying up.. Yesterday I had belly cramps, but it could be PMS like you feel too, Boogers.. and I have creamy CM ( want a picture??? LOL) 
We'll see...


----------



## skweek35

Hiya ladies, thanks for the warm welcome! 
Pics Lola? thanks but will take your word. haha 

Anyone got plans for the weekend? 
Started off with a play date with friends and their little ones today. Was really good to get out the house with my 18 month old and catch up with mommy friends. 
Plan to start sorting out the house and decluttering. 
OOps sounds like my dd is awake will continue posting later today 
Hope you have a great day


----------



## lola33

I work all weekend :sad1:
I hope you had fun !


----------



## lola33

bleh.. my thermometer just died.. I'm glad it didn't happen while waiting to O.. I'll buy a new one tomorrow then... :coffee:


----------



## Tui

I've got lines, but can't tell if they are pink.......
 



Attached Files:







20140503_080855-1-1.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 12









1399062059998.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lola33

Tui, I can't tell you either... The 2nd picture shows a very faint line. I HOPE this is it !!
I guess starting tomorrow it will show more and more.


----------



## lola33

Tui said:


> I've got lines, but can't tell if they are pink.......

Did you test in the morning?? I know it's about 6am where you are, so I guess you're going to test again soon !
let us know !


----------



## Tui

Bit concerned today. I took these at 4am as I couldn't sleep. The fatter one is a store bought test of 25 mui sensitivity. The small one is a cheap internet one I thought was 10 mui but now think it is actually 25 mui too. It was dark but I'm sure they took over 10 mins to show these lines. So do I disregard them? Or are they just faint because I'm only 11dpo? Im trying not to be hopeful but I got really excited yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







20140504_081009.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tui

Update......
 



Attached Files:







20140504_104200.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Tui :happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Tui

Thanks nikki, hasn't sunk in yet. DH is out walking the dogs so he doesn't know for sure yet. Hope you are next xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui it doesnt look like I will have another child. I got my ultrasound results yesterday and unfortunately its not good news. I have a cyst on my left ovary ( doctor is not too worried about it as it looks like a corpus luteum cyst) and she said it sometimes happens after ovulation. The main problem is that the ultrasound shows I have a slightly thicker myometrium and that I might have a condition called adenomyosis ( where the upper layer of uterus penetrates into the middle layer). I googled and ofcoz it says its harder to get pregnant and if I do, the miscarriage rate is much much higher and risk is even in the 2nd and third trimester. In most cases, even IVF is not an option. 

I am so sad that I might never be pregnant again or give my ds a sibling but I guess its all in gods hand.


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Tui!! I can see the line on the FRER that's for sure. 

Nikki- I'm sorry to hear the news but I think you should continue trying. It is in Gods hands so you never know when your baby blessing may show up!


----------



## Tui

I'm so sorry nikki. I will look that up tonight as I don't know about it. Is there anything they can do to help ?


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui have you decided how you are going to tell DH?


----------



## Tui

I thought about doing something special but he knew about the earlier tests. I couldn't wait and just told him to close his eyes when he got back. I put the test in his hand and he said oh my is it alive? So I said yeah sort of hehe. He's wrapped but we are both scared. Won't be able to relax for several weeks yet.


----------



## lola33

I SEE IT !! that's awesome !! Tui, you must be so happy ! congrats ! how many Dpo are you now?
Nikki, sorry to hear that. Maybe it still can happen, with hope. Its doesn't say it's impossible, it says it's more difficult.. don't give up.

Here I'm 9 DPO today. no symptoms. Changed my thermometer, so I'm afraid it messes up my chart. I also woke up a bunch last and and I was cold all night, lol, so my temp was slightly lower this morning (still on top of CH). I feel kinda out anyway but we'll see...


----------



## Tui

Too early to quit girls. I had no symptoms other than odd pokes and twinges in uterus area, but had weird mild cramps last month so didn't read much into it. 

Still in shock really and praying my little peppercorn stays well attached. Will make appointment with GP tomorrow. No idea what to do now, all new to me.


----------



## Tui

Lola I'm 11dpo, period would have been due this coming Wednesday! So early yet.


----------



## Wantaminime

Tui, thats so exciting! Super news! Congratulations :)


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH TUI!!! So excited for you!!! Congratulations!! Your little peppercorn will grow to be a big strong healthy baby!! 

Nikki - so sorry to hear about your news. As the others have reiterated - its not impossible for you to carry full term. Hang onto that glimmer of hope that it is possible. Hugs hun! We are here for you 

We had a relaxing weekend. Housework yesterday and went to see FIL's model steam train in action today. DD(18 months) loved all the train rides! 
Tomorrow is a bank holiday so time for us to spend sorting out the house - aka packing away all the unnecessary stuff that seems to be cluttering up our little house.


----------



## Tui

I've cried twice this morning reading stories on the web. Surely it can't be hormones already!


----------



## booger76

OMG!!! Congratulations, Tui! I'm so excited for you. This is awesome. Please stick around (if you want) and let us know how it goes!

Nikki, I'm so sorry you got this news. Is it possible to get a second opinion? 

Lola, keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hoping you get good news like Tui!

Skweek, glad you had a nice weekend. Hope the decluttering goes well. Always a fun time..... 

As for me, well, AF showed up right on time Saturday morning. So, it's on to the next cycle for us (this is only #6 overall). I guess if we don't have any luck this time around, I'll think about making an appointment with my doc to see what she thinks. To be honest, our timing hasn't always been great but I also don't want to waste anymore time if there is something wrong that's simple to fix that is preventing pregnancy.


----------



## lola33

Boogers, that's what I think too. Better know before losing too much time.
Sorry AF got you :/
I think it's going to be the same for me, temps dropped today, so I guess af is coming soon. Here's to C5 ttc..


----------



## Tui

Sorry that AF got you booger, lola hope your temp goes up. 

Well I think starting my own thread was lucky, so if you don't mind me hanging around I would love to still chat to you guys. I want to be here when you all get your bfps xx


----------



## lola33

Tui, that would be nice to keep talking with you !
No af here, but not sure if I'm 10 or 11 dpo, so I guess I just keep waiting.


----------



## Nikki1979

Sorry AF got you Booger :hugs:

Tui - dont worry, your baby is snuggling in good and tight inside his/her mommy.

Lola - fingers crossed you get a bfp this cycle.

I dont have internet at home right now and the new company we signed up with says it will take 10-20 days!! I am so lost without the internet. Hoping to see more bfps when I come back. Good luck girls <3


----------



## Tui

Nikki, they always say that and connect you in 3 days! Don't stay away too long x

Lola, how's it going? You should put your chart in your signature like mine, then we can all be nosy, hehe.

Booger, How are you today?

Skweek, mimime, terri, bubbles, where are you on you cycle? Any news?


----------



## Tui

Oh I have had my first blood test results, hcg is 66 at 12 dpo. Having another done tomorrow to check progression. Will be very nervous till I get those results back!


----------



## lola33

Hello !
well I'm glad you're ok ! 
I will put y chart in the signature yeah (once I know how lol).. I'm confused about FF because it says I have a 10 days LP, ok, but that would make me have a 24 days cycle, and I had 26, 30 and 26 so far, so I don't know why it would be less this month.
So I'm don't think I'm late, I'm sure FF is doing something weird here..


----------



## Tui

It'st all done on stats, don't worry about it too much. The more months you do it, the more accurate their "guesses" are.


----------



## lola33

I put the link in the signature, I hope it worked..


----------



## Tui

Can't click on it, but might be my tablet.


----------



## lola33

I just changed it the first link was wrong..
Yeah I guess FF needs more information.. it's only the 2nd cycle using it..
what about you girls? what's new?


----------



## terripeachy

Hi all...i'm just chillin'. I have two more days of Clomid, take an Ovidrel shot on Saturday, go in for scan on Monday and we'll see what happens from there. Not sure what to expect really...so just biding my time.


----------



## Tui

Sounds complicated, hope all goes well.


----------



## lola33

Terri, I love your picture !
and I hope it works for you !
12 DPO here, tested BFN this morning. Af should arrive tomorrow if I have a 26 days cycle..


----------



## Tui

Sorry lola, could be a shy one, you never know.


----------



## Ward

Tui, I hope you don't mind me butting into your thread as I'm knew. I just wanted to say congratulations on your pregnancy!

Seeing it happen for you gives me a lot of hope as we're the same age. 

Again, congratulations!! :)


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

It has been a busy week so I haven't had much time to read or respond. 

Tui, I hope your beta progression goes well. Still so excited for you - i'm hoping there is luck for all us in this thread!

Lolo, sure do hope that AF stays away. I guess you'll know soon enough (although it's never soon enough in the TWW, or I guess sometimes it could be too soon, I don't know what I'm trying to say.........ramble on.

Nikki, not having internet is so difficult. It's had to believe how much we rely on it these days. Kind of crazy and sad - but I sure do love so I wouldn't want it to go away.

Terri, I hope your IUI works. I know you do to. Would be nice to see some more happiness!

How is everyone else doing?

CD 6 for me so the fun should commence soon. Right now it looks like ovulation should occur next weekend - while we are supposed to be on a camping trip. Should be an adventuresome time! Other than that, things are good and I am loving springtime.


----------



## Tui

Ward said:


> Tui, I hope you don't mind me butting into your thread as I'm knew. I just wanted to say congratulations on your pregnancy!
> 
> Seeing it happen for you gives me a lot of hope as we're the same age.
> 
> Again, congratulations!! :)

Thank you. Still sinking in really. 

You are more than welcome to join us. Tell us about yourself :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Booger, sounds like a fun trip. I like camping. Don't scare the wildlife now :haha:

How is everyone else doing? 

Got my first appointment with the midwife today. Seems way too early but they book up quick here. Should get results from blood test too. 2.5 days between tests so I hope it's doubled like it's supposed to. Really nervous.


----------



## Tui

I had my first midwife appointment today. She is great, really nice. Won't see her till 16 weeks now but she said to call or text if I have any questions, or pop into her clinic anytime. Got my papers for booking 12 week scan and bloods etc.*

Hcg levels back, 12dpo = 66, 15dpo = 222, I think that's good yes?


----------



## lola33

Tui that's very good ! that peanut seems to be a sticky one !

Boogers, I hope that camping trip will be good !

as for me, I'm out. I knew it so no sadness. Just happy I'm regular now, 26 days cycles. C5 now.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I've been MIA Had a crazy busy week at work this week! So glad its the weekend! 
Tui - WOW!!! Those numbers are better than expected! Your little bean has sure settled in to its cosy little spot and is going nowhere!! 

Boogers - I'm so jealous of your camping trip. Hope you have fun and oh yes make the most of it!! :winkwink:

Lola - onwards and upwards! FXed this is your magic cycle!! 

Nikki - hope you aren't waiting as long as expected for your internet to be reconnected. 

Terri - FXed all goes well for you this cycle!! 

AFM - saw my GP today to have implant removed to find out I should have requested a double appointment! BOOHOO!! So implant still in and waiting till next Friday to have it removed. She did try really hard to convince me to keep it in. She offered me meds to stop the bleeding! 
I also tried to explain to her that I want a few artificial hormone free cycles before starting TTCing in a few months(as soon as we have moved) she told me its possible to fall pregnant within a few weeks of having it removed. 
On the house move front - had an estate agent round today to value our house. Hoping to get our house on the market in the next week. So I'm on mission clear out as of tomorrow. Have a few kitchen cupboards I need to sort out tomorrow -mainly meds, baby bottles and sippy cups. So I think I have my weekend cut out for me! 

Hope you all have a good weekend!!


----------



## Tui

Skweek, how did it go with the house? I hope you didn't tire yourself with all the cleaning and sorting! 

I wouldn't worry too much about the implant hormones, I thought the same about the pill but doc said no need to wait, get trying straight away. I had been on it for 20 years too! Start the folic acid asap though, just in case. The month I got pregnant I had been taking prenatal vits, I'm sure they helped too.

As for me, getting a bit restless as I hate waiting. Nothing to look forward to till 12 week scan and bloods. Never thought I would be jealous of someone having morning sickness :haha: want some symptoms! 

Lola, booger, nikki, you girls have shorter cycles too I see. Won't be long till the :sex: begins !


----------



## skweek35

One of the reasons I want to get the implant out is I want to give my body a break and see what its going to do. When I was 17 yrs I was diagnosed with PCOS. I have been told by many that pregnancy cures/sorts out PCOS. So I'm interested to see what my cycles are going to do. I am also still BFing my 18 month old dd. 
So really not sure what my body is going to do. Also not sure I'm going to be successful at temping again as DD still wakes in the night. So would really like to see how regular my cycles will be before TTCing again.


----------



## gonimi

Hi everyone. Sorry to butt in. Turning 38 in a few days and TTC #1. I can barely keep up with all your initials. I have to google every other minute. Like what's POAS, even had to look up BFP, BFN, lol.

Tracked ovulation with kit this month. I am 13 DPO I think. I spent the last ten days experiencing weird symptoms and thinking I am pregnant. Sore boobs, fatigue beyond control, crazy thirsty all the time. On 11DPO I had light bleeding. Initially got disappointed then found out about IB then convinced myself that was it. I have spotted on 12DPO as well as today and I have a feeling I am getting my period now. (What do y'all call it in here? The witch?:haha:) I tested BFN on 7,9,10 DPO and then stopped because I didn't want to see any more negatives. 

I am amazed at how crushed I am feeling. I really don't know how I will be able to sustain this over several cycles. This is really, really hard. Sorry, don't mean to be a downer. I am also really amazed at my body's capacity to produce symptoms without an actual pregnancy. Spectacular production of symptoms!

I still don't have flow though, so i think my subconscious is still holding out for the possibility that it's IB over three days. Would you test in my place if there's still only spotting by tomorrow?


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Girls..hope everyone is doing well. 

Tui - I know waiting is hard. I am also an impatient person but was suprisingly very calm with my DS. With the last 2 pregnancies passing each day was hell. How are you feeling today? I had no symptoms with DS until 5 weeks but it wasnt really bad. 

Still no internet..Boo :( Using fone data which sucks.


----------



## lola33

hello girls !!

gonimi, welcome !
How long have you been trying? did you take BCP? (birth control pill?) Cause I did, and my 1st month I had all the symptoms too, nausea, fatigue, sore boobs and all.. and I was 4 days late...
But it could still be your bfp !! do you know when AF ( your period) is due? As we say, there's still hope if Af is not here !
I know it's hard and hope we get it fast, but here you will find nice people, and it's actually helping to talk about it ! 

Skweek, I'm moving too, this week... so much things to do !! and I hope I get internet back fast !!
Boogers? CD 10? how are you?

Here CD4, not much to say... :coffee:


----------



## Tui

Hi gonimi, welcome to the bunch of old farts :haha:
I felt the same as you when I first joined, don't worry, you will soon pick up the lingo and be poas with the rest if us :rofl:

Hi nikki, all good with me thanks. Nothing new to report.:coffee: glad you are still checking in :hugs:

Hi lola :hi:


----------



## gonimi

Hi everyone,

thanks for the warm welcome. I did get my period today, which was very sad. It was just amazing to realize how sad it actually made me feel not to be pregnant, even though this is only really my first cycle trying...:cry:

Quick question in re to AF. How do i count for my next cycle? I got spotting with very little red blood but no flow on Friday and Saturday and then flow on yesterday night. My impulse is to say first day of cycle was yesterday but wanted to check with you.

I was on the pill for 8 years. Got off it a year and a half ago (without trying to get pregnant though). My cycle is pretty regular even though lately it has been slightly shorter than before (26-7 rather than 28). 

I am taking prenatals, which are however making me feel very nauseous even though I take them with food...Anyone else had that problem? 

I have not had time to read through all your threads but I will so that I catch up with where you all are...

It does feel good to talk about this. So thanks everybody!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you all had a good weekend and a great start to the week. 

Welcome Gonimi - if af arrived really late last night then I would count today as CD1. Otherwise yesterday is CD1 - if you get what I mean? I so know what you mean about all the symptoms! It really made me crazy last time I was TTCing! 
As for all the abbreviations - I'm having to relearn some of them! I've been off this site for over a year! lol 

Nikki - any word on when you are getting internet reconnected? 

Lola - I'm so jealous of your move!! I just want to be out of this house already! GL with your move! Hope it all goes smoothly!! 

AFM(as for me):winkwink: just sitting here watching my dd sleep. I really should be using this time to catch up on work (planning a lesson for a lesson observation tomorrow) but I'm really not in the mood for working right now!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Sorry - this weekend was busy, even though I couldn't even really tell you what I did. :)

Welcome, gonimi! It is a bit of a learning curve to learn all the acronyms and terms. Kind of amazing that there is this whole world of trying to conceive (TTC) stuff out here that I had no idea even existed until I started charting and trying to learn about it. It's kind of fascinating!

Tui -oh man, I can be impatient too so I can't imagine what it's like to be waiting for the next milestone in the process. I'm sure when you look back on it it will seem like it flew by - but it never seems to feel like that when you're going through something. 

Lola - yes, I have short cycles too, which I guess is good thing. I would rather have short cycles than some of the poor ladies I see on Fertility Friend who have 50-60 day cycles. I think that would be so hard to deal with. On the other hand, I do wonder if my luteal phase (LP) which averages 11 days could be causing some issues. Hard to know, really. I know that's not considered "short" but I would feel better if it was a little longer!

Skweek - lots going on for you right now! Being busy can be both a blessing and curse, I think. But with a little one, I imagine it's more difficult. Hoping your house selling and move go smoothly! I hate moving (the physical moving part - packing and unpacking, etc) just about more than anything in the world so I don't envy that part.


As for me, I am at CD 10 so I guess the "fun" should commence tonight. My monitor started asking for sticks on CD 7 and has been showing low, which is normal. My guess is that it will start showing high tomorrow. My average ovulation day tends to be CD 15 so it's not far off. Sure am hoping this will be our successful cycle. My best friend (who is also my cousin), her husband, her daughter, her mother and my mother are all coming to visit in July and it would be fun to tell them the news in person. (I'll most certainly have to spill the beans if I am pregnant because my husband makes his own beer and we usually drink quite a bit when they are around. They will notice if I go a whole week without imbibing. Otherwise, I plan to wait until after the first trimester to tell anyone - they'll have to be sworn to secrecy! But i'm getting way ahead of myself here......................)

How's everyone doing otherwise?


----------



## Tui

Hi Girls, 

Gonimi - FF counts CD1 as first day of proper flow, not spotting, if that helps. Sorry it arrived by the way :hugs: you realise when you start ttc how hard it actually is!

I take prenatals too but they don't make me sick. I did have orange wee one morning though :dohh:

We all seem to have shorter cycles here. As long as the LP is 10 days or more it won't make a difference. I think they are better as the TWW comes round quicker!

Have a great day girls.


----------



## terripeachy

gonimi-My obgyn gave me a bunch of different sample prenatals to try. She said that some of them sit better than others, so maybe the kind you are taking isn't good for you. I would try another brand, if you can, and ask your doctor for samples so you can try out a few different things. Some of them tasted yucky, or made me constipated, but I found one I don't mind taking. Sorry for AF too. It's a bummer. :hugs: Treat yourself to some ice cream or something good, and then it's time to get started again. Chin up! You're not alone. :friends:


----------



## Clizard

I also got sick with my prenatals and had to take a specific brand. Nurse was told to take them before bed instead of the morning. Worked a treat.


----------



## gonimi

Thanks Clizard and terripeachy for prenatal tips. I'll try the taking them at night idea for sure.

tui; how are you doing? Lola and Skweek where are you guys in your cycles? Booger you said you were CD10 two days ago, so I guess you are having some fun right now?:winkwink: I guess people are more active on TWW which seems to be the most nerve wracking part.

I am CD 4 with both good and worrisome things. On the good side. My partner and I are going on a beach vacation next week which should be a good setting for TTCing...:) On the more worrisome side, the constant thirst i experienced in TWW is still here, along with some other symptoms. Had a full round of labs done yesterday, because i got worried about diabetes (some of it runs in family). I should hear back today. I am really crossing my fingers I don't have it. But I am also learning how to go about enjoying my life without letting worries destroy it, which should be good practice if one is TTC...right ladies?

Hope everyone is well. I don't know what baby dust is but you seem to throw it around a lot in here, so here's some from me too. :dust:


----------



## Tui

Thanks gonimi, that's sweet. Hope your tests come back ok. Try not to worry. Your holiday sounds perfect for a little baby dancing.

I'm good here. A bit tired, mainly because I have hurt my neck and shoulder, so sleeping or staying in one position is painful. Difficult to sort it out without pain killers and anti inflammatory pills. Going to have to see a chiropractor eventually. May have to wait a bit as not sure if they are pregnancy friendly.


----------



## gonimi

Tui, oh no! I know exactly what that means as I have dealt with shoulder and neck pain for a long time. I recently discovered that it was related to the downward dogs I was doing in my yoga in the mornings. Have skipped downward dogs since finding out and can still do really good yoga practice with much less pain. I did go to physical therapy and found out that I have a weak core that I needed to strengthen and gave me exercises for retraining body posture. Those help so definitely, you might want to consider a visit later on. I am sure they have specific things they can do with pregnant women too (if you docs ok this of course).

Re pain: there are these pillows stuffed with beans or other materials (they are heavy but soft) which you can stick in the microwave for a minute. The pillow warms up and you can put it on your shoulder. It actually really helps with pain relief. Check your pillow too. If you are using one that is too big that can be causing problems too. Finally, sleeping on your tummy is a real no no for the back. If you are doing it you should start changing. Probably good practice for those later months when you will no longer be able to do it anyway:wink wink:

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Tui

Thanks hun, I have those wheat bags and they are good. Just been using a hot water bottle. The reason I need a chiropractor is because I found an article last night about the bump I have on my neck, and it said it causes the exact muscle problem I have in my shoulder. Never put the two together but it all makes sense. The bump is caused by looking down at computer screens etc. I've had it for a few years but never worried about it. If you Google dowagers hump you can see what I mean. Mine is not as bad as some of those pics though! It can be sorted but I think you need a chiropractor to sort out the muscular - skeletal connection/correction.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
gonimi - I'm having my implant out on Friday. Only had it in a year but the last 9 weeks have been hell! Constantly feeling pregnant and bleeding! No fun! 
Oh yes! Beach holiday just what the ttc fairies ordered! Have LOTS of fun! ! :winkwink: 

Tui - I would recommend seeing a chiropractor. Love my chiro for sorting out my back. Used to get spasms in my lower righthands side of my back. 

Afm - dd started getting sick again yesterday morning and I started bleeding again yesterday! ! Starting to think this is all related. 
My head is all over the place at the mo. Knot in my stomach and don't really want to eat! Hoping going to work today will keep my mind off all this.


----------



## Tui

Sorry you aren't feeling too great. Should be better when you get that horrid thing out?

Got an appointment with a chiropractor tomorrow morning. Hope he can fix me or I'll look like one of those hunchback old women !


----------



## gonimi

ok great news! I am not diabetic, anemic, or have hypothyroidism...It's incredible how crazy I can drive myself. They are still checking for vitamin D deficiency though and will know in a week. So constant thirst which has not ceased even though i got my period is probably just me being mental...I really hope I can get pregnant soon, because I am not sure how well I can weather all these ups and downs. This is really tough. I was so worried that I am diabetic and would need to hold off TTC while on the beach next week. but no. We can just go for it.

Skweek sounds no fun! I hope you feel better soon...!

The tip on taking prenatals at night seems to be working. Thank you!


----------



## booger76

Hi Ladies,

I just typed an entire post on my phone only to have it tell me I wasn't logged in when I hit the post button........Grrrrrrrrrr. Now, I'm going to try from my computer.

Gonimi - That is wonderful news! It's easy to diagnose ourselves with everything under the sun when Dr. Google is around. I had a Vitamin D deficiency last year and took some prescribed supplements for awhile. Not sure if they did anything or not as we never did any blood-work after taking the supplements. Oh well. Your beach trip sounds fantastic!!! Enjoy your trip and have fun with DH while you're there.

Tui - Sorry to hear about your neck and shoulder. Hopefully, the chiropractor can get you straightened out and feeling better. How are you feeling otherwise?

Skweek - That implant sounds like it's being a pain in the ass. How frustrating. Getting it out will surely help you feel better. Sorry that your daughter is not feeling well, either. :(

How is everyone else doing? Ready for the weekend?

AFM - I am currently on CD 13 and my stupid monitor is still reading low. I had a negative OPK last night too. Looking back at some of my past cycles, this isn't really unusual. I guess I'm just getting so impatient that I can't even wait to ovulate! I am just afraid I am not going to ovulate this cycle, which is totally irrational and ridiculous because it's never happened before. Maybe I've just gotten so impatient because this is our sixth cycle TTC and if it doesn't work, I'm going to the Dr. Also, our 1 year wedding anniversary is coming up in July and I was just so sure I was going to be pregnant before then. I hate being wrong!


----------



## lola33

hi girls !!
I'm back ! I spent 3 days moving and cleaning, I'm so tired!
Glad to see everyone is ok here. I didn't temp for 2 days.. but I'll start again tomorrow. CD7 here, I should O next week I guess.


----------



## Wcpp

Hi everyone. I want to join in. I have been ttc #1 for over a year and still nothing but I still am trying :)


----------



## Tui

Wcpp said:


> Hi everyone. I want to join in. I have been ttc #1 for over a year and still nothing but I still am trying :)

Welcome honey, tell us about yourself. What have you been trying / taking to help this long old process ?


----------



## Tui

Well I loooove my chiropractor. I practically floated out of his office. He thinks he can sort out my problem. I feel loads better already. Scared the crap out of me all that cracking but it didn't hurt. The massage did though. Got homework to do with a towel until I see him next week.


----------



## booger76

Welcome back, Lola! Moving is always so exhausting - sounds like it went well though? 

Welcome, Wcpp! You've found a lovely group of ladies here - we are all in the same boat. My DH and I have been trying for almost a year, with only about 6 cycles of actually trying (a few cycles where we were NOT trying too). We'll see what happens this cycle. If no luck, then I am headed to get checked out.

Tui - Glad the chiropractor got you feeling a bit better. The cracking is a bit nerve-wracking but it's amazing how much better one can feel after going. 

As for me, the monitor went straight to Peak this morning! Gah! Oh well, we did the deed last night and will try again tonight, and then maybe on Sat. Guess that's the best we can do this cycle. Then it's on to the two week wait......

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies. 
Welcome back lola! Glad the move went well. 
Tui- chiro's are simply amazing people. Glad you are feeling better! 
Wcpp - welcome to our group! 

AFM - expecting to get very little sleep tonight. Seems like dd sickness the other day was a stomach bug after all. OH has the stomach bug now. What are the chances I evade it? I'm thinking slim to none! Oh well will try make the most of the weekend. 
Hope you all have an amazing weekend!


----------



## Aliya4

Hello ladies I am pleased to join you. I am 38 years old, pregnant 6 weeks with firts bb. I am so happy but at the same time scared of having an etopic pregnancy, because I had twice chlamydia. 4 days after miss period on May 9th beta was 198 and four days later 1076. What do you guys think? I have an ultrasound on Tuesday May 20th to see if everything is ok. I am so scare, I have no pain at all in pelvic area. My breast start hurting 2 days ago. They really do hurt now. But the nipples won't hurt at all. I am hungry every 3 hours . I hope everything goes well on Tuesday so I can enjoy this pregnancy.

Please pray for me
Aliya


----------



## Tui

Hi Aliya, I'm sure everything will be just fine. Congratulations. 

Hi girls, I am around and reading reading your posts. Been a bit stressed about finding work so a bit quiet. Thinking of you all. Hope your weekend is going ok xx


----------



## lola33

Hello! And welcome to the new ladies! Tell us more about you! 
Tu, I'm glad to see you're ok! 
Booger good luck and I hope the tww will go fast!


----------



## Aliya4

Hi Tui thank you for your kind message :flower: have a healthy and happy pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## Aliya4

I just needed to share with all the ladies over here my experience. Been married almost 8 months now. Was actively trying to get pregnant since. For the month of April I ovulated on the 21st. 3Days before ovulation I started to take Robitussin 1 coffee spoon night and 1 during day time, and 1 baby aspirin during day time. Plus lots of prayers. I had no pms symptom following ovulation for April. Af supposed to show on May 5th did not tested till May 8th then I got faint positive. May 9th went to see my family doctor. Specially never lose hope, regardless what the doctors will tell you because god can only provide Xxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## gonimi

Hi everyone. hello to the new ladies. 

Here's a question for you. Define TTC. How much and how often do you try when TTC? My obgyn said forget the OPKs and temping they will drive you crazy. Start having sex on CD10 and every other day until CD18. Any thoughts?

I will check out for a while now because of that lovely beach TTC vacation until Friday, but I hope all of you are well. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Aliya4

I used for 3 months the Opk then thought at least it did help me to find out that I ovulate late but did not wanted to expend more money on it anymore. But to answer to your question bd every other day or every day :) around ovulation till ovulation day and even 1 day after ovulation day.

Best of luck, hope you get pregnant very soon xxxxx.


----------



## Tui

gonimi said:


> Hi everyone. hello to the new ladies.
> 
> Here's a question for you. Define TTC. How much and how often do you try when TTC? My obgyn said forget the OPKs and temping they will drive you crazy. Start having sex on CD10 and every other day until CD18. Any thoughts?
> 
> I will check out for a while now because of that lovely beach TTC vacation until Friday, but I hope all of you are well. :dust: to everyone!

My doc said every other day is fine. Some dtd every day. It's really how you both feel. Opks and temping are useful to confirm you are actually ovulating, but add pressure. We dtd (my bfp cycle) every day for 9 days and twice the day before O! That was a difficult marathon. But one of the girls I talk to on another thread dtd on the wednesday, thursday her doc told her not to try that month due to an early mc the month before, so they stopped. She ovulated that saturday and just today got a surprise bfp. So it only takes once is what I'm getting at :haha:

Good luck everyone.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Welcome, Aliya4! This is a great group, at least in my opinion! I agree with the Tui said - about the timing of BDing and such. I would say that it nice to know what day you are ovulating, though. Some women definitely ovulate later than others, so stopping on CD 18 might be stopping to too soon. I don't temp, but I do use OPKs and a fertility monitor. I found the information they provide to be very valuable in timing our BDing. I have ovulated as early as CD 13 and as late as CD18. But Tui is right, it only takes once if you time it right!

Tui - How are you feeling? Feeling any different or the same? Just wondering if you actually "feel" pregnant, I guess.

Gonimi - Enjoy your vacation!

Skweek - I sure hope you avoided the stomach bug. That is the worst. :-(

Lola - Hi! I hope the TWW goes by fast too. Technically, I supppose it's never really to TWW for those of us with a shorter cycle. :winkwink:

As for me, the weekend was good, if not busy. The weekends almost always seem to be more tiring than the work week. My trail running race yesterday went well - it was perfect weather and very fun; I wasn't cursing the entire way so I'll consider that a success. According to FF, I am 2 DPO so I'm officially in the TWW. Ugh. I honestly think I ovulated on CD14 instead of CD15 so that would make me 3 DPO but either way, nothing I can do at this point but try to be patient.


----------



## Tui

Hi booger. Yay for tww. Got everything crossed for you.

I'm good thanks. Bit stressed over work stuff. Can't believe how long some employers take to choose someone. If they do pick me I hope they don't go crazy when I tell them I'm pregnant ! Feel a bit dishonest, but it's too early to tell them. What do you guys think?

Oh and to answer your question, no, if it wasn't for the IC sticks I pee on occasionally, I wouldn't know I'm pregnant :haha: I am a bit tired but otherwise no real symptoms. If I do get this job I hope the ms stays away!


----------



## Aliya4

Hi ladies, today I went for my ultrasound, I have been told to come back after 10 days because I'm only 6 weeks and 3 days they were not able to see much. I did both the external ultrasound and the transvaginal or internal ultrasound. I am not as hungry or thirsty as I used to since yesterday. My calf hurts little, I have tender breast, but no food craving. I am trying to eat healthy and not heavy.


----------



## Tui

Early days yet. You should be able to see more next time. 

Funny, since finding out I'm pregnant I've gone off sweets and chocolate! Not like me at all. Trying to eat more vegetables but finding it hard. Think I might have make some vege juices or something to get them in. All I seem to want is bread and plain stuff.


----------



## lola33

Hi ! 
same I've been told every other day is fine. From CD11 to CD17.. I'm CD13 now, and it's my weekend, so lots of BD !
Booger, yay for TWW (or 10 days wait lol)


----------



## Tui

I got the job, woo hoo!


----------



## lola33

yay !! congrats !! so many good things for you this month !


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Aliya4 -Sorry - I must have been distracted when I first read your posts! I didn't realize you were already pregnant. Congratulations! I have no idea where my rambling post about BD time came from. I can't keep track of anything lately. I guess I got your post and gonimi's posts mixed up. Oops!

Tui - Wahoo!! Congratulations on your new job. That is very exciting. :happydance: Oh man, I guess that's good your not having any sweets or chocolate cravings. I can't imagine what that is like! I love my sweets - too much probably.

Lola - Good timing for ovulation on the weekend. More time for BD, I suppose? Yes, I guess we are lucky in that our TWW isn't really a TWW. I am about halfway through now! :neutral:

How's everyone else?

I have been pretty busy this week, which I prefer. Keeps me distracted! This weekend is a long one in the US as most of us get Monday off of work. I'm taking tomorrow (Friday) off as well so this weekend will be 4 days for me. Woo-hoo! :yipee: I'm sure it will be full of yard work and gardening, etc. but I don't mind. The weather is supposed to be gorgeous as we are approaching summer here and I would much rather be doing work outside as opposed to sitting inside.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Tui - YAY!! Congratulations on your new job! That is great news!! 
I too went off sweets and chocolate when I was pregnant with Annabel. It really helped me initially to keep my weight down (started packing on the pounds early! OOPS) 

Lola - woohoo for weekend O!! Make the most of it hun!! 

Booger - we too have a long weekend! but unfortunately our weather isn't looking good! Keeping FXed for you! 

AFM - WOOHOO our house is officially on the market! Please keep FXed our house sells fast! Now to start looking for our next family home! Planning on viewing a few houses next week. 
I'm feeling exceptionally broody at the mo! Another friend told us today that she is pregnant! I suppose I'm just being really impatient but I so want to be pregnant NOW!!! Well nothing I can do about that at the mo as I'm waiting for my periods to return post implant removal. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Aliya4

Hello Tui congrat for your new job. - booger76 no worries sweetly, I happen to be distracted alot myself lately.Baby dust to the ladies trying to get pregnant xxxxxx


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, sorry I've been a bit absent lately. Looks like my new job is going to fall through. They have changed their mind about letting me work from home and it's just too far to work from the office when you include rush hour traffic. I'd be gone from home nearly 12 hours ! Not good when pregnant. This little bean is already sucking all my energy! Day care for my doggies would be difficult too as they won't open that early. AARRRRRGGGHHH.

Been gardening this weekend whilst I had the energy. Our garden is massive so I need to keep on top of it, as been a bit lazy lately. Feels good when you look at the tidy bits. Hope the weather remains good. 

How is everyone doing? Are there any testers due? Where are you all on the tww?


----------



## gonimi

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well. Just back from my beach vacation and haven't had time to read through all your posts yet. Will do promptly.

I actually had a rough time despite being in a paradisiac setting. We are going through some relationship problems which have made TTC really hard. I OPKd on CD 10 and had an extremely faint line there, barely visible and then a stronger but still faint line on CD 11. BDd on CD 10 and CD 11 but I think i probably actually ovulated on CD 12. Anyway, I am not very hopeful that this will be it, just because my psychological state was not very good and I doubt my body would cooperate given the problems we are having. Also, there was so much swimming right after BDing I am also doubtful any swimmers made it to the egg. I came back and found note by doc that i was Vitamin D deficient. She prescribed supplements prescription doses onexweek for 8 weeks. 

I am not even sure I will be around here for very long ladies. It's either baby or breakup for me it looks like. Sorry for my downer mood. I wish my partner and I were less complicated.


----------



## gonimi

Tui said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've been a bit absent lately. Looks like my new job is going to fall through. They have changed their mind about letting me work from home and it's just too far to work from the office when you include rush hour traffic. I'd be gone from home nearly 12 hours ! Not good when pregnant. This little bean is already sucking all my energy! Day care for my doggies would be difficult too as they won't open that early. AARRRRRGGGHHH.
> 
> Been gardening this weekend whilst I had the energy. Our garden is massive so I need to keep on top of it, as been a bit lazy lately. Feels good when you look at the tidy bits. Hope the weather remains good.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Are there any testers due? Where are you all on the tww?

how outrageous of them! Changed their minds?! Ahhhh, as if we don't have enough to worry about. Sorry about your stress.


----------



## lola33

Tui, wow that sucks.. (sorry, but it does!) I hope they find another way to hire you anyway !
nothing to report here... FF is messing with me (or my temps..) but I guess I O'd, so let's wait now


----------



## booger76

Hi everyone!

Skweek - Glad to hear the implant is out! Fingers crossed that things return to normal for you quickly. And congrats on getting the house on the market! Hopefully, it sells quickly for you. I hated having our house on the market - mainly because it seemed like you had to have it in perfect shape all the time. But if it helps it sell quickly, then I guess it's worth it. 

Tui - Wow, well, that surely does suck that they changed their minds on you! How disappointing! Sorry to hear that. In any case, I hope you got that gardening work done to take your mind off of things. Our garden is small yet it still takes a ton of work. But it's worth it in the end, I think.

Gonimi - I'm sorry that your trip wasn't very enjoyable. It stinks to be fighting with your significant other. I hope you guys are able to work it out or if not, that you can break it off as cleanly as one can. :hugs:

Lola - So you're in the TWW? That's good! Fingers crossed you caught the egg this cycle and that your wait goes by fast.......

As for me, I changed my ovulation date from CD15 to CD14 using the manual override. I just don't think I ovulated that late based on the OPK and monitor, especially with the monitor going straight from low to peak. Based on the information in "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant", it's highly likely one ovulates on the day of the first peak reading. Anyway, if I did ovulate on CD14, that puts me at 11 DPO. I don't know that it matters that much anyway. 

I feel like AF is imminent. :nope: We'll see what happens over the next day or so. I'm going to call my Dr. today and make an appointment. If I'm not pregnant, I guess we can get the ball rolling to get things checked out - and if I am, well, then I guess she can confirm that for me. I'd be very surprised if I make it to the end of the day without AF showing based on how I'm feeling. I guess I shall see later! 


I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## gonimi

booger76 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Skweek - Glad to hear the implant is out! Fingers crossed that things return to normal for you quickly. And congrats on getting the house on the market! Hopefully, it sells quickly for you. I hated having our house on the market - mainly because it seemed like you had to have it in perfect shape all the time. But if it helps it sell quickly, then I guess it's worth it.
> 
> Tui - Wow, well, that surely does suck that they changed their minds on you! How disappointing! Sorry to hear that. In any case, I hope you got that gardening work done to take your mind off of things. Our garden is small yet it still takes a ton of work. But it's worth it in the end, I think.
> 
> Gonimi - I'm sorry that your trip wasn't very enjoyable. It stinks to be fighting with your significant other. I hope you guys are able to work it out or if not, that you can break it off as cleanly as one can. :hugs:
> 
> Lola - So you're in the TWW? That's good! Fingers crossed you caught the egg this cycle and that your wait goes by fast.......
> 
> As for me, I changed my ovulation date from CD15 to CD14 using the manual override. I just don't think I ovulated that late based on the OPK and monitor, especially with the monitor going straight from low to peak. Based on the information in "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant", it's highly likely one ovulates on the day of the first peak reading. Anyway, if I did ovulate on CD14, that puts me at 11 DPO. I don't know that it matters that much anyway.
> 
> I feel like AF is imminent. :nope: We'll see what happens over the next day or so. I'm going to call my Dr. today and make an appointment. If I'm not pregnant, I guess we can get the ball rolling to get things checked out - and if I am, well, then I guess she can confirm that for me. I'd be very surprised if I make it to the end of the day without AF showing based on how I'm feeling. I guess I shall see later!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

Doctor appointment sounds like a good idea. Put your mind at ease either way. I hope the :witch: stays away. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lola33

Hi booger !
Yep same here, if I'm not pregnant, it will be C6 and my doctor told me to see him after 6 months trying. Don't really feel like it, by I guess it's better !

I hope AF stays away from you. My chart is weird, and I had strong OPK 2 days after when FF says I O'd + EWCM, so I have no idea when I O'd this cycle!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies,

Lola - Yes, it looks like we are in similar situations. Kind of crazy actually. I know it's only been 6 cycles of trying but I guess I just always assumed it would be easier. 

Nothing new to report, still waiting. Cramping more than usual but I'm not sure I ever really paid attention that closely in the past. I suppose if AF hasn't shown by morning, I'll test. 

I made an appointment with my doctor for Friday morning so we'll see what happens!


----------



## lola33

boogers did you test? I hope you get your bfp !!
I'm sick :/ it's been 3 days now, I have the worst sore throat and cough, bleh


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

No test needed - AF showed up this morning. Well, actually I suppose last night I had some spotting but counting today as CD1. On to the next cycle......Only thing we can do is keep trying. 

My first doctor's appointment is tomorrow but this is just my regular doc. She is not an OB/GYN or anything so I am not sure what to expect but I suppose it gets the ball rolling. I will let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## lola33

sorry AF got you.. tell us about you doctor apt? how was it?
still sick here, it's getting annoying ! :cold:


----------



## Tui

Hi booger, sorry the witch got you :hugs: let us know how your doctors visit goes.

Sorry you are still unwell lola, maybe you need to see the doctor too!

Hi everyone else, hope you are good xx


----------



## gonimi

sorry about the witch booger. It's a bummer. But onto the next month.

According to OPK i am either 9 or 10 DPO and got some blood and spotting today. This looks exactly like last month, but a bit earlier. Meaning, I am not at all entertaining the idea that it might be implantation bleeding this time. Rather I think what will happen is I will get my period a couple of days later just like last time. But that would mean cycle is getting even shorter. Last month it was 25 days, so this month it would be 23 or so. I'd better get a doctor's appointment too. This didn't use to happen before. My cycles were long when i was off the pill, then i was on the pill for almost ten years. They were r28 or 29 days off the pill until about six months ago. I am thinking my body wants to speed things up :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi girls, I am back. They took all the time they could to connect the internet. Took 23 days and DS has been complaining like crazy. Has been saying I can't live without internet. Told him when I was 7 nobody had internet in their houses and the look on his face was priceless. It was like I told him we were surviving without food or water in the 80s. 

How are you doing Tui? Any symptoms or morning sickness? 

Lola - I hope you feel better soon. 

Booger - Sorry AF showed up :hugs:

AFM, AF is due tomorrow but not too hopeful for a BFP. I have no symptoms whatsoever and also have appointment with my GYN to get my blood results back. I have been told its abnormal but am just hoping that whatever issues I have are easy fixes.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!


Lola - I hope you are feeling better. Sore throat and cough are no good. :awww:

Gonimi - Keeping my fingers crossed for you that AF stays away. Is your luteal phase staying about the same or is it shortening along with your overall cycle?

Nikki - Welcome back! It's good to hear from your - hope the :witch: stays away for you too. I just had bloodwork done too - my results should be in by Wednesday so we can compare notes. :-k

How is everyone else doing?

Well, my appointment with my doctor on Friday went well but was relatively uneventful. She ordered the CD3 bloodwork, which I went and had drawn yesterday. She ordered a SA for DH. We live in a small town and are going to have to drive to the closest bigger town to get that done. I was hoping they could that one locally as I'm sure he would be much more comfortable doing the collection at home but I guess we don't have a choice. She is scheduling an appointment for me with a local OB/GYN who she highly recommends and thinks will be able to help us out. She thinks the OB/GYN will do an ultrasound and HSG to check things out and then depending on the results of my bloodwork, we'll make a plan. 

Based on what I have been charting, my doctor doesn't think my issue is ovulatory related - I am just not showing any symptoms related to anything like that. So maybe it's on DH's end or maybe my tubes are blocked or something. I guess I'll know soon enough. 

In any case, things are moving in the right direction now. It was also nice to learn that if I ever do get pregnant, my regular doctor can stay my doctor and deliver our baby if my pregnancy isn't high risk. That was great to hear, as I really, really like her and feel super comfortable with her. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend! I'm heading out for a 10-mile run here in a few so I think I'll be pooped the rest of the day.


----------



## Tui

Sounds like you had a good appointment booger. Glad things are progressing for you. Hope whatever the issue is may be easily solved.

Nikki, welcome back. No major symptoms here. Tired a lot, and have blood when I blow my nose which is a bit icky. Otherwise good, no sickness.

Told my mum today. She wasn't as shocked as I expected, rather pleased actually. 

Hi everyone else, hope you are all good xx


----------



## lola33

Booger, that's good, things are moving, and you'll get to know soon. It's also probably nice to feel like someone is helping you.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 
Sorry I've been MIA. Life has been rather hectic lately. Between looking after LO and trying to keep the house ultra neat and clean! Not easy for me! 

Tui - So sorry they changed their minds about your job. Hope they find another way of employing you. Can't believe you are almost 8 weeks already! Time has really flown by!! :happydance:

Booger - Sorry that AF got you. Really good though that you have such a good Dr. Lets hope that the blood work comes back clear! 
I had an HSG scan back in Jan 2012. My scan revealed that all was well. I was told that after having the HSG scan we are 30% more fertile than before! Took us just 6 weeks to get our BFP! Took my SIL just 2 weeks to get her BFP! FXed you will get your BFP soon after your HSG scan like me! 
Let us know how your bloodwork goes! 

Gonimi - Welcome back from your holiday! So sorry to hear all is not well between you and OH. :hugs:

Lola - Hope you are feeling much better now! Not long till you test? 

Nikki - Welcome back! Yay to internet being re-connected!! I just love how kids think life pre modern technology is life back with the dinosaurs!:haha:

AFM - I have been as broody as ever! Might ask OH if we can just go ahead TTCing despite not having sold our house yet. Because who knows how long it will take to sell this house? 
On the house front - we have had 2 viewings and another 2 lined up on Wednesday evening. No offers on the house as yet. We have viewed a few houses but only 1 that we are interested in. We unfortunately can't make an offer on that house as yet. We are hoping its not long till we sell our house. 

Hope you all have a really good week.:thumbup:


----------



## gonimi

Hi everyone! Hope everybody is doing ok.

Booger, good question. I don't know if my luteal phase is getting shorter cos last month was the first time I actually checked to see when I ovulated. And period came on 13 DPO. Currently, I am either 11 or 12 DPO not sure. Is the important thing the length of the luteal phase? I have not gotten period. Somehow, i don't think I am pregnant. I have no symptoms except sore boobs which is totally typical of my PMS. My sense is I will get my period either tomorrow or the day after. Let's see. I have not had any more blood except that tiny bit on 9DPO. I don't want to test though.

Things are much better with my partner but still I am happy we are in therapy.If i am not pregnant this cycle (which i don;t think i am) I am not even sure we will go back to TTC. It will depend on how things go. I definitely don't want to do this alone... 

Beginners question: what is the scan you are having and what kind of bloodwork is this (don't remember acronym now).

Lots of good vibes to everyone for whatever stage you are in!


----------



## booger76

Hi everyone!

Tui - How exciting you told your mother and that she was pleased. It is hard to believe you are already 8 weeks. Still feeling okay other than tired? 

Lola - Yes, it does feel nice to have things moving along and know that we might have some answers soon. Hopefully they are good answers or if something is wrong that needs fixing, that it's a simple fix. More waiting to find out though. Lessons in patience. Ugh.

Skweek - Good to hear from you! Definitely don't envy you in trying to sell your house - it can be such a stressful (but sometimes exciting) time but I certainly hope that the viewings lead to an offer soon. I would start TTC if you can convince the DH - like you said, you never know how long it might take to sell the house. Looking for houses is fun, though. I love that part - it's always fun to try to imagine what a place might look like with your stuff in it. Good luck!!!

Gonimi - Glad to hear that things are better with your partner. I asked about your luteal phase length as that part of your cycle tends not to change much. If you know that your luteal phase last cycle was 13 days, then it's likely to be around that same length each time, it might only vary by a day either way - so 12-14 days. So if you had spotting on 9DPO then that very well could be implantation spotting (which I have read about 30% of women have). So maybe things are looking up for you this cycle - today you would be 13DPO, correct? If AF doesn't show by tomorrow - maybe you should test.

The scan or HSG (which stands for hysterosalpingogram) From what I have read, it is an X-ray test that looks at the inside of the uterus and fallopian tubes and the area around them. During a hysterosalpingogram, a dye (contrast material) is put through a thin tube that is put through the vagina and into the uterus. Because the uterus and the fallopian tubes are hooked together, the dye will flow into the fallopian tubes. Pictures are taken using a steady beam of X-ray (fluoroscopy) as the dye passes through the uterus and fallopian tubes. The pictures can show problems such as an injury or abnormal structure of the uterus or fallopian tubes, or a blockage that would prevent an egg moving through a fallopian tube to the uterus. A blockage also could prevent sperm from moving into a fallopian tube and joining (fertilizing) an egg. A hysterosalpingogram also may find problems on the inside of the uterus that prevent a fertilized egg from attaching (implanting) to the uterine wall.

As for the bloodwork - The typical Day 3 Bloods usually refer to the hormones E2, FSH and LH. E2 refers to estrogen, the main female reproductive hormone which is secreted from the ovary. FSH is the acronym for Follicle-Stimulating hormone. This hormone is released from the brain and stimulates the ovary to mature an egg. LH refers to luteinizing hormone, which is integral in the final maturation and release of a mature follicle. We'll see what I hear back. 

My regular bloodwork (thyroid was the main thing they were looking at) came back normal so that's good. I won't hear back about my CD3 numbers until tomorrow or Thursday. DH goes in on Thursday for his semen analysis (SA) - which he is not too happy about - but I convinced him it is the only thing he has to do in all of this and he stopped whining about it.

I called the OB/GYN that my doctor recommended and her first available appointment I could accommodate was July 15!! That seems like a lifetime away. I don't really have any other viable options though so I guess I am learning more patience. :nope:


----------



## gonimi

Many thanks booger for all the clarifications! How annoying that you can't get an appointment until that late! Glad your thyroid is looking good. The more I learn about how humans are actually made the more outraged I get that our dear men have the nerve to even whine about whacking off in a cup! while we suffer with the agony not only of getting pregnant but staying pregnant and giving birth!!!! Bitching over. Sorry I had to get it out of my system. I am sure your hubby is lovely. But I am a little impatient with male privilege in this process.

did i say I wasn't going to test? :blush: I did. Two BFN 9but none with morning urine. So I am not clear on whether I am 11 or 12 DPO today. What do you think should i test tomorrow with morning urine? Does anyone actually get positives that early? I continued to think I am not pregnant (even though very intrigued by the blood on 9 DPO) especially since i just got the hallmark of my impeding period, namely the unbeatable urge to buy and immediately consume Haagen Dutch ice cream. It only happens once a month and it's invariably the day before my period. So perhaps i will get it tomorrow we'll see...:wacko:


----------



## gonimi

Thanks for all this really useful info booger. How annoying that your doctor is not available earlier. Maybe tell them to call you if there is an earlier opening from cancellations? 

Did I say i wasn't going to test?:haha::blush: I tested twice today two BFNs but none with morning urine. I am actually not sure whether I am 12 or 11 DPO today but in either case I should know soon. I thought I got an unmistakable sign of my period coming today, which is the unbeatable urge to go buy and eat on the spot a Haagen Dutch ice cream... So it kind of feels like my AF may be nearing. Which would make the blood on 9 or 8 DPO weird. What are other reasons for spotting other than implantation bleeding? Does anyone know?

So should I test tomorrow morning? I mean even if I am only 12 DPO (assuming I am 11 today) it should show with a frer no? Can't believe I am obsessing with the tests again.


----------



## lola33

hi girls !
Gomini, you can test again, or try to by patient and wait til AF is due? ;)
Boogers, let us know the CD3 results ! and I'm sure your DH is not happy about tests, mine wouldn't for sure !!
skweek, welcome back !

AFM, I should have had my period this morning, I'm CD27 and I've had 26 days cycles the past 5 months. I tested yesterday with FMU and got BFN, so I'm probably out. I have creamy CM everyday, it's been a week. I don't know what it means, never had that much. If AF comes, I'll call the doctor this month, since it will be C6 TTC


----------



## Tui

Fingers crossed for a shy bfp lola and gonimi xx


----------



## gonimi

tui thanks!

Lola, keeping fingers crossed for you! 

We are kind of in the same boat. So I wasn't patient and did test with first morning urine and was BFN with FRER. I am cycle day 24, and I have had 26 cycle days for the last two days. I am either CD 12 or 13 now. In any case I am only two days away from period and I kind of think that the FRER would have come positive if it were. I am a little confused by the blood I got on 9DPO. It seems to me that if that was implantation it would be showing on a FRER already. 

I am also feeling exactly like PMS, so my guess is I am out this month but who knows, let's see. I will not test again unless AF doesn't show up on Friday. Need to keep busy until then.


----------



## lola33

yep same here, I think I would have had a bfp by now, so I just wait for af to arrive. I hope you get it though !


----------



## gonimi

Lola keep us posted. Fingers still crossed for you but I totally understand how you are feeling. I am in the same boat. CD25 and period should come tomorrow at night though, so I don't think I am going to test again. I am going to try to resist. I have been feeling moody and sensitive all day long. I cry with everything, which is how i usually am the day before period. Let's see.


----------



## lola33

Gomini, fingers are crossed for you too ! did you finally resist, or did you test?
I have internet cheapies here, but read so many bad reviews about them.. I had bfn this morning with one of them. Maybe I'm stressed out and AF will arrive late this month.. My temp dropped a very tiny bit.


----------



## gonimi

Keeping fingers crossed for you regardless.
I did not test this morning and am not going to. But I do think I will get it tonight. It usually comes late in the day. So we'll see. I might test tomorrow though if it's still not there.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Gonimi and Lola - I have my fingers crossed for you guys!!!! Hoping this is your lucky cycle. :mrgreen:

How is everyone else doing?? 

As for me, my Dr's office called me back and gave me my blood test results and I'm not feeling too great about them. :nope: I know I should stay away from Dr. Google but it's hard to wait until I have my OB/GYN appointment to get information. 

Here are the results:
FSH: 9.3
Estradiol - 70

Technically, both are considered normal, especially for my age but the more I read, they aren't great numbers and could indicate that my ovarian reserve is subpar. They are both on the higher end of normal. If they tested for AMH, they didn't give me the result - which is probably a good thing because if that is low too, then I would be super depressed. I have read in more than a few places that Estradiol above 50 isn't good but there seems to be conflicting information out there about that so I'm trying to remain positive. It's so easy to get down immediately - at least for me.

DH goes in for his SA this morning. He is nervous but being a good sport. We should have the results of that tomorrow afternoon. Hoping for some good news on his end. He leaves tomorrow morning and will be away from home for the next 2 weeks. :cry: This means we are out this cycle since I won't be ovulating until sometime next week. Oh well!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Tui

Oh booger that's a shame about your dh going away. What timing! My dh used to work away too, so I know how hard it can be. He was in Africa for 4 months once! Horrible. 

Don't worry about your numbers. I'm sure if the doc was worried he would have said.


----------



## gonimi

Hey booger, so they called with the results but you need an actual appointment to have the doctor interpret them? Is that it? That seems unfair. They should at least have the ob/gyn give you a call about them I think.

Any chance your hubbie might freeze some swimmers while he's getting checked out so that you don't miss the cycle? Just sayin'

So still no sign of period. It's 4pm here and if it is coming tomorrow I should really have some sign of it by 10pm tonight...I am developing yet another theory though. Since I am not temping I do not actually know if I ovulated or not. I got positive OPKs on CD 10 and 11 at which point I ran out of tests and didn't repeat. I just assumed I ovulated. BUT given that at the very moment i was starting the surge we started having a really bad time and I got very stressed, I am wondering whether my body didn't in fact hold off on the ovulation. I have read somewhere that if you are very stressed this can happen. The blood on CD 20 then could be delayed ovulation, as opposed to IB. If that's right, then I am not pregnant for sure (no BD he was away the week we came back from beach) and I should get my period around CD 33 which would be in a week. The only thing that would be weird in this story is that my boobs are really sore already.

As you can see my mind is busy spinning stories...

A hug to everyone. Hang in there wherever you may be on this journey.


----------



## gonimi

:witch::witch::witch::sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## skweek35

gonimi said:


> :witch::witch::witch::sad2::sad2::sad2:

Oh no! !! Hugs hun !!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, will catch up on this week's posts tomorrow. On my phone which is more difficult for me as I haven't worked out how to copy and paste yet. 
Hope you are all well! 
Keeping fxed for you lola that still get your bfp! 

On the house front here - had a few more viewings and more lined up for Saturday. Also had our first offer. Unfortunately it was 30k below or asking price so declined that offer. Just waiting to see I'd last night's couple will put in a decent offer. 
On the ttc front. Looks like AF is about to start. YAY! Then I will know exactly where I am in my cycle. Have opk's and pre seed ready! 
On my dd front looks like she is cutting 2 bottom eye teeth in one go! I'm expecting a rough night! Nurofen at the ready. Been hearing her moan in her sleep for the past hour.


----------



## lola33

Same for me ! I'm out, AF arrived this morning :/ Longer LP this month, that's good, and well C6 is the cycle I'll call the doctor to see whats up. I'll call him today.
I hope you're all good !


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Gonimi - so sorry you got hit by the witch. :witch: :nope: That stinks. Hopefully, now that you and DH are doing better this will be your lucky cycle.

Lola - Sorry you got hit by the witch as well. :witch: :nope: I guess we are in the same boat now. Hopefully, you can get in to see your doc pretty quick and get some tests going. 

Skweek - Well, I guess you are in a slightly different position so I'll guess I'll say "Hooray" that AF is on her way. Like you said, at least you now know where you are at in your cycle! Sorry about the low offer. Maybe they'll counter back with something higher. Or maybe you'll get another one from the last viewing soon! Fingers crossed on all accounts!

Tui - You're right. I really shouldn't fret yet as I am making my own interpretations at this point. even though I try not to, I think the it's easy for me to jump to the worst conclusion right away when it really may not be the situation I am in at all. I'm just being super impatient! I hope you are still feeling well.

I should get the results of DHs SA this afternoon, I think. Keeping my fingers crossed that it comes back normal. :thumbup: He left this morning and we weren't able to get in one last BD session before he took off, so even if I did ovulate early for some reason this cycle, we have no chance. It's okay though. It's only one cycle and we can get back at it when he returns!! I'm off of work today so I plan on being lazy. :wohoo:


----------



## gonimi

Ok so I hope you ladies won't think I am totally nuts. I just called my doctor and made an appointment for a Fsh test on Monday, even though this was only the second TTC round. The thing is that my partner and I-assuming all goes well as opposed to downhill-will be moving to the UK for a year starting in August and I am worried about delays in appointments over there. I know nothing about their system and I am worried about falling through the cracks.

But i guess that's just the excuse. In reality I just really want to know where I am...Hope I am not going too crazy.


----------



## lola33

Well, I think it's good to know early ! We're not that young anymore, so we shoudn't wait too long. 6 months was my limit.
Boogers, well it gives you one month off ttc... you can chill!
tell us about his result when you get them.
skweek, you're ready soon, I hope you get your bfp fast !


----------



## Tui

Sorry the witch got you girls :hugs: 
Who's still in the running then?


----------



## skweek35

Happy Saturday Ladies!! 
Booger - thanks hun!! Did you get your DH's SA results back yet? I remember we had to wait months to get my DH's SA results because the hospital lost them!! Hope the results were good! 
How was your lazy day? I wish I could have a lazy day! Could do with one about now! hehe 

Gonimi - You are not crazy at all! Like the others said always good to know what you are working with and where you are! 
I'm in the UK and been through fertility testing. I was actually pleasantly surprised to see how quickly my appointments came through. My doc was not prepared to refer for fertility testing till I had been ttcing for at least 6 months. From start of testing till my bfp was 5 months! In that time I had loads of blood tests, uterine scan(vaginally) and HSG scan. 6 weeks after HSG scan I got BFP! 
Was all a lot quicker than I expected.
Where about in the UK will you be moving to? 

Lola - so sorry AF arrived again! Hope you get to see your doc really soon! 

AFM - still no sign of AF as yet but I'm pretty sure it will be here any day now. I have my opk's and thermometer ready. 
Still no further offers on our house. There is another house we are interested in but will have to wait to see this one as the owner is away for a few days. 

Oh no DD is awake and attempting to climb all over me! 
Hope you all have a fab weekend.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

How was everyone's weekend?

Gonimi - No, you're not crazy. And even if you were, you'd be in good company around here as I think we all feel the same way most of the time. Better to know early if there's something going on so you know how to deal with it.

Lola - You're right - the TWW is always the worst time, I think so if there is nothing to wait for, hopefully it will fly by instead of draaaaggggging on....... Sorry AF showed. :hugs: Are you planning on making an appointment with your doc?

Skweek - Did AF show? Hopefully, you can get in to view the house you are interested in seeing soon. I hope you had a good weekend!

AFM - This cycle is so screwed up for me. DH husband left early in the AM on Friday and we didn't have time to get in one last BD before he left. Originally, I wasn't stressed about it but lo and behold, I am ovulating early this cycle - earlier than I have every ovulated. My monitor went high on Sat, then high again yesterday - I used an OPK yesterday afternoon and sure enough, it was positive. Then my monitor went peak this morning. What the hell??? :devil: I'll be interested to see what my temps do as this is my first cycle temping. 

Honestly, even if we had BDed, it would have been a long shot anyway. I guess the good thing is that if my luteal phase length stays normal, that means we get a shot at trying again earlier next cycle. :bunny: :blush:

Still no results of his SA. Hopefully, I hear something today. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## gonimi

Thanks ladies for not thinking I am crazy...:thumb up: Got the FSH test done yesterday and should have results by phone today. Hoping it's good. Made a fertility consultation appointment for June 24th. Skweek we are going to be in London starting August 15th. I am really hoping I can get into the health system easily without long waits. 

I got some more OPKs yesterday and hesitated long in front of the basal thermometer. I decided against it because I am so neurotic to begin with, if I do this I am likely to experience our TTC as one long marathon rather than any fun. I don't want to take the fun our of it (quite yet), I'll wait a little longer for that...:wink wink: 

Things are looking up with my partner luckily. It looks like he got the daddy jitters but now it's better. 

Sending all of you lots of baby dust and patience wherever you are.


----------



## gonimi

So I got my FSH back. It's good. 5.9. So I guess I just need to tell my brain to relax rather than worrying all the time.

We should all relax about this. But it's so hard.

I hope everyone is doing great. Baby dust, house selling dust, job dust, whatever dust you each need, I am throwing your way :winkwink:


----------



## booger76

Gonimi - That's great news! :happydance: Always nice to get information that doesn't stress us out. I waited until this current cycle to start temping, so I completely understand what you mean about not wanting to start just yet. It hasn't been that bad so far. I started mainly just to see if I was really truly ovulating and to see if the temps lined up with the OPKs and monitor I use.

As for me, I got the results from the SA. The doctor wasn't available to talk to me about them. She sent a copy to the OB/GYN I will be seeing in July and that's about it. I went to her office and picked up my own copy, however. Based on some research from Dr. Google - things look pretty normal, which is good. There were a few numbers that I wish were better but I didn't see anything too concerning, so I guess that's good. We'll see what the OB/GYN has to say. 

My adventures into temping have been interesting. Looks like I ovulated on CD11 this time around, which is the earliest yet and about 4 days before I normally do. My temp was super high this morning but I think that's because I enjoyed one too many drinks after my softball games last nigh. Oops. I could tell the minute I woke up that I was hot. We'll see what tomorrow brings. 

I guess the positive side to this early ovulation is that we can try again sooner since we missed this cycle anyway due to his absence. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Tui

gonimi said:


> So I got my FSH back. It's good. 5.9. So I guess I just need to tell my brain to relax rather than worrying all the time.
> 
> We should all relax about this. But it's so hard.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great. Baby dust, house selling dust, job dust, whatever dust you each need, I am throwing your way :winkwink:

Great news. Thanks for the dust x


----------



## lola33

great news for both of you !


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

hope you've had a great week. 

Booger - strangely no show on AF front here. Really not sure what is going on! I did a HPT on Sunday which was neg. Will wait till Sunday to test again. How long is your OH away for? 

gonimi - woohoo to the good FSH result there! Are you due to have more blood tests done? 

AFM - I'm glad its the end of my working week. Had a really busy week but not much time to relax this weekend either! DD starts her ballet classes in the morning, Saturday late afternoon we are taking DD to see In The Night Garden Live - Its a road show from a toddler tv show. DD loves watching it! 
Sunday is fathers day and Monday is OH's birthday! So not much time for resting! 
On the house front - struggling to find houses we like on the internet! No new houses on the internet this week! Really strange! 
Hope you all have a great start to the weekend.


----------



## lola33

skweek I hope it's your bfp and not your body messing with you !! Gomini, glad your husband is more into it, it takes time for them sometimes ! 
well CD10 here, nothing much to say...


----------



## gonimi

Hi ladies!
Skweek any news? Keeping fingers crossed.

I am on CD 12 and no sign of ovulation on OPK. I am hopeful that my cycle is returning to regular after four months of short cycles which I am attributing to low vitamin D.

BDing here...:) Happy BDing lola we are on similar cycles.


----------



## Hattie75

Hey I am 38, 39 in November. My hubby is a year younger. We started trying 8 months ago. All my friends have already gone through all of this already and my sister has four kids. So missing having people around who are going through it at the same time. 

I am 8 dpo and ive had bleeding/spotting. It started around day 13. It has been bright red, watery with a swirl of blood and a dark brown colour. My concern is i still have it. I thought you were only meant to have it for a few days? Now i am concerned it is my period coming which is due 26/27 june.. 

I know I will know in 1o days but its doing my head in. I thought I would never say that, I am the laid back relaxed one.. Has anyone and experienced the same emotions or bleeding??


----------



## lola33

Gomni yay ! cycle buddies! bo sign of O on opk as well so far ...
Hattie, welcome ! I can't help you with the spotting, never had any..could be IB? fingers crossed !


----------



## terripeachy

Hi ladies...just popping in because I saw Hattie's thread on the TWW, but saw that she also posted over here, and I prefer to post over here :jo:

I don't know what is going on with your body, and I don't mean to scare you, but I would recommend going to a fertility specialist and getting everything checked out for you and hubs. You can go if you've been trying for >6 months if you're over 35. I feel it can't hurt, and if something is preventing you from getting prego, it's better to know sooner rather than later, so you can get it fixed and move on. Hope it all works out this month for you, but seriously think about going to see someone. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 
Lola and Gonimi - Yay to cycle buddies. FXed you both O really soon!! 

Tui - how you doing hun? Have you booked your first scan yet? 

Welcome Hattie! Unfortunately I can't relate to what you are going through. I agree with terri - seeing that you have been ttcing for 6+ months go see a doc. Get investigations underway. 

AFM - YIPPEE YAY YAY!!! Finally CD2!!! Yup AF finally arrived yesterday!! I've never been so happy to see some blood! 
Other than that I'm fighting the effects of hay fever! Got a nasty cough that is leaving me rather hoarse! But nothing I haven't had before so nothing I can't handle.


----------



## Tui

Hi hattie, welcome. 

Can't help with spotting sorry, never had any. Terri is right though, you should be able to get some help if you have been trying over 6 months at our age. Be good to get a check up too, put your mind at rest.

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all good. Sorry I've been absent lately. I have been reading but not contributing as my life is quite boring right now, lol.

Skweek, how's the house search going? I know how frustrating it can be. Just as we were about to give up we found our dream home, so hang in there. This darn house even had the power to change my mind about wanting kids. Amazing how the right house can change your life!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Tui! House search is slow at the mo. Just as a decent house comes on line and its gone before we can even see it! 2 houses this week we were interested in seeing have sold before we get to see them! But that's all fine now as we haven't sold our house. 

I see its not long till your scan! yay! So much change going on with your baby now! I will try find my first and 2nd scan pics this weekend so show you. From 8 till 12 weeks so much development happens! So excited for you!!


----------



## Tui

Thanks honey. Yes I can't wait till the scan. Still doesn't seem real. 

I know what you mean about houses being snapped up. Our house was listed Friday morning, we went to the open day that afternoon and made an offer that night! They had another open day on the Saturday and by the evening they had 13 offers. Thankfully they liked us, and chose us on the Monday. Had to wait 3 months to get in but I was so worth it. Never thought we would get a house with a pool. Only posh people have those, lol.


----------



## skweek35

Haha posh people have pools? In Cape Town every other house has a pool. Kind of needed there. Some days I really miss our pool. Used to get home from school/work and go for a dip before thinking of anything else! 

I so know what you mean - doesn't seem real. Did sink in till I saw it on the screen (and then I still didn't rest. ) But that's just worry pot me! Think it finally hit home when I felt the first kicks. Can't wait for that again! 
All this talk is making me really broody now.


----------



## Tui

Won't be long. Maybe I need to spread some more :dust:


----------



## Hattie75

Thanks guys, we have had the first lot of test. Hubby happy he got great swimmers etc. And i came back ok. We will be heading to the doctor if get my AF next week. 

Just praying like mad as I dont want to head down that track as it will mess with my head.. 

Normally I wouldnt worry but having the little biological clock ticking in your ear is hard!!


----------



## gonimi

Good luck Hattie. Great news though!

I have gone from thinking that perhaps my cycle is returning to being longer (because of Vitamin D super supplement that doctor prescribed) to worrying that I am not going to ovulate this cycle. CD 14 and still no sign...! I ovulated CD12 or 11 last two cycles. 

:wacko:


----------



## skweek35

Hattie - I so know what you mean about the biological clock ticking(Screaming) in our ears! Hang on in there hun! All is not lost yet. Keeping FXed that you get your BFP soon! 

Tui - YES please spread loads more dust! 

Gonimi - Are you temping? Any indication you are about to O? 

AFM - just so glad its the end of my working week! Thankfully our weekend it looking really quiet. Need it after such a busy weekend and week! 
Onto CD3! All looking good on this side. Decided I will just do OPK's this month. Hoping to ride this cycle out to see what my body wants to do. Might attempt to temp from next cycle. 

Other news - my older sister and her bf arrived (announced) to tell us that they are 4 weeks pregnant. I've mixed emotions about this as she has mental health issues but also know this is something she has wanted for a long time. I just hope that this is the wake up call to make her realise that she needs to 'grow up'. My other concern is that neither of them have a job. He hasn't has a job for at least the last 3 years. My sister hasn't been able to keep a job longer than 2 months. The last time she had a long term job was 10 years ago! 
Sorry for the long post. Needed to get this off my chest. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Tui

Try not to worry skweek, it's hard I know but you can't live her life for her. Hopefully she (they) will sort themselves out before baby is born. I used to worry about everyone and everything. Bit of a control freak here :wave: but it just wore me out and made me sad. Now I just concentrate on those closest, like my little doggies. 

Hopefully you will have your own little surprise to share soon :dust:


----------



## lola33

Hi girls! sorry I was gone all week !
I see you're all good around here, waiting to O and all?
I saw my doctor, he said I was fine, since it takes up to a year, and told me to go do an ultra sound on the 5th day of my cycle, to see our my O was getting ready to happen, and check my ovaries ( since I had a cyst there when I was young)..
I think I O'd yesterday, I hope I won't see next cycle !


----------



## booger76

Hi everybody!

I didn't realize I had been away so long. Work has been crazy busy and then I have actually been busy after work as well.

Glad to see everyone is doing well.

Welcome, Hattie. I hope you get some answers to your spotting question here soon! 

Tui - Glad to see you are doing well. I can't believe you are already 10 weeks along. Seems like it has flown by - at least from my perspective. Can't wait to hear how the ultrasound goes. I hope you are still feeling well!

Skweek - glad that ol' AF finally showed for you. Now you can join all the rest of us in the obsessive cycle monitoring. :) 

Lola - Hopefully this was your cycle to catch the egg! Good luck. Have my fingers crossed for you. Would be lovely to see some more BFPs around here.

Gonimi - Any sign of ovulation yet? Mine was early this cycle for some reason. Not sure if I stressed myself out too much over my bloodwork or if it's just my ovaries shriveling up - hee hee. I'm trying to stay relaxed but it's hard. 

Terripeachy - How are you doing? Good to see you pop in over here every now and then. Fingers crossed for you!

As for me, well, AF showed today. Making last cycle my shortest since I started tracking length over a year and half ago. Just another thing to stress me out and wonder if I really am dealing with a possible diminished ovarian reserve issue. My appointment with the OB/GYN can't get here soon enough! It's scheduled for July 17th. Ugh. On a good note, DH gets back on Monday. I have missed him and can't wait to see him! Now we can get back to trying.......only issue is that during this cycle's predicted fertile window we are going to have FIVE houseguests. :dohh: Guess we'll have to be stealthy. :winkwink:

I hope everyone is doing well! Anyone following the World Cup? Enjoy the rest of the weekend. I have a wedding to go to this afternoon. Can't wait.


----------



## lola33

Boogers, sorry AF got you..Can't wait to know about your appointment !


----------



## Tui

Thanks booger. I'm great here. I've not had one bit of morning sickness so think I've been very lucky. DH and I were joking that we will get to the scan and find it's a phantom pregnancy or something, lol. Gosh I hope it's a baby and not a cyst or something, you do hear of it happening. I'm such a worrier :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Lola - Please let us know how your scan appointment goes, although FXed you won't need that appointment! 

booger - sorry af got you. As for your guests - The saying "where there's a will there a way"! I'm sure you will find ways to get the essential BDing in. 

Tui - those feelings are totally natural! I had an 8 week security scan with dd. Before my 12 week scan I was still worrying something might have gone wrong. You will be fine! 

AFM - Enjoyed a lovely day with family out in the sun. 
I've got a bit of body work to do. Got 2 weddings coming up in the next few months and a bit of weight I need to shed! So cue good eating and exercise as of tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.


----------



## Hattie75

Hey guys great to hear about people getting their BFP!! My AF is due tomorrow or the next day (range from 28/29 day cycle). Feeling a little foolish as I did a test today (not first thing) and got a negative result. I am normally very low key about things but as I had some bleeding earlier in the month, I've been tired and not very motivated I allowed myself to get a little hopeful. Now I am annoyed at myself as I know these things happen and I shouldnt let it make me feel low.. 

At the back of my head to is that my hubby will be going away for 4-5 months for work soon. So if it doesnt happen soon its going to get a little tricky!

Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Tui

It's hard when they work away, mine used to and I hated it. I hope you get your bfp before he goes :dust: but hey, it's a good excuse to go visit at the right time of month :haha: many a baby has been conceived during a holiday.


----------



## Hattie75

True Tui, will have to book trips up to see him, at least it wont be in another country. 
If i tested before period due, and its negative thats pretty accurate? Or is there still a change? - Maybe clinging to straws. Right time to pick myself up and think it will happen when its meant to happen!


----------



## Tui

Everyone is different. Some ladies don't get a bfp till after they are late. Don't give up yet. Think positive


----------



## gonimi

Hi everyone. It's been a while since I logged in. We are leaving the country for a year first week of July and I can tell you I am not ready for any of it...looking for house tenants, dealing with insurance issues AND TTC. It's a little crazy right now.

My news is a little mixed. On the positive side I got a good strong positive OPK on CD 17 (yesterday). Got another one today. (does that mean I am still ovulating?) I am not temping so I have no idea what's going on. I did feel some cramping on the right side yesterday. We got good BDing on CD 13,15,17. I, of course want to keep going but we have had one complication (the bad news). This is going to be TMI sorry...We realized that what we thought was some minor irritation in our genital areas is probably herpes. We have known that he has had the HSV1 strand in his mouth for years. And I eventually tested positive in my genital area. But lately he had been complaining about minor irritation down there. Yesterday we realized this is probably it. I am seeing my obgyn tomorrow so this is going to be high on my questions list. from what I have seen there is no association with infertility, except that you are not supposed to have unprotected sex during an outbreak, which makes it hard to TTC. I had noticed slightly swollen glands on my groin yesterday but in fact thought that it might be related to ovulation because I read that some women experience this during ovulation. But in retrospect I probably had swollen glands because of a minor herpes outbreak *it's so minor all I have is really some itching and burning*. This would also mean that my immune system would be active down there trying to fight the outbreak. So I am not feeling very optimistic about our chances this cycle despite consistent timing. I checked CM yesterday and today. Yesterday it was promising, today it's very creamy, not looking egg whitey at all, not looking very good for swimmers. Plus, we are both sore and not really in the mood any more despite the fact that I am still getting a nice double line on the OPK and think we should keep trying.

Sorry for being so lengthy and TMI. I know we are all going through a lot and I certainly feel bad when I am just rumbling on, but things are a little angsty in my head right now.


----------



## Tui

Oh honey, sounds like you are going through a rough time. Hope you can sort out your "downstairs" problem quickly. Looks like you covered the right time for BD so fingers crossed.


----------



## gonimi

Thanks Tui! 

Seriously, what does it mean that I keep getting double lines for three days in a row on the OPK? That I have not ovulated yet? A little confused.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Just a quick pop in 
Gonimi - good to see you popping in again. I hope you manage to get it all cleared soon. Did you say you were moving to London for a year? I'm not far from London. SO if you are up for meet up let me know. 

Hattie - I would so be booking well timed 'breaks'! But saying that you aren't out yet. When is AF due? I would wait till AF is a few days late and test again. Some ladies don't get BFP's till a few days even weeks after AF was meant to start. 

AFM - we have had an offer just £5000 under the asking price!!! We still have a viewing tonight with someone else. If this lady doesn't make a new offer then we will go with the couple who offered yesterday! So basically our house is sold subject to contracts! YAY 
Well now starts all our hard work! Trying to find our new family home! 
When does the fun start??


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Tui - I'm glad to hear that things are going so smoothly so far with your pregnancy. That's great news. Hopefully, it stays that way. Still can't wait to hear how your first appointment goes.

Hattie - Any updates? I'm hoping AF has stayed away.

gonimi - Sorry to hear you're having some issues. Hoping that clears up for you and you guys can get back to business right away. I'm not sure what's going on with your OPKs. I know that they aren't truly positive unless you're test line is as dark or darker than the control line. Sometimes that can be very hard to read. I guess I would keep on BDing if you guys are up to it at all.

skweek35 - That's wonderful news about the house! Congrats. I'm sure you guys are very excited. Good luck in your quest to find a new house. I always love that part but I guess it could be a little more stressful now if you have a tight timeframe. At least you won't be moving in the winter or anything like that.

Lola - How are you doing?

I hope everyone is doing well.

As for me, I'm sitting at CD4. So now it's just a waiting game to start using my monitor (which I just realized I haven't set yet this cycle so I'll have to remember in the morning - oops!) and OPKs. Waiting, waiting, waiting, seems like that's all I do! DH got back last night. It was so great to have him home. :happydance:


----------



## Tui

gonimi said:


> Thanks Tui!
> 
> Seriously, what does it mean that I keep getting double lines for three days in a row on the OPK? That I have not ovulated yet? A little confused.

I've had that before too. Think it just means it's taking a bit longer to pop out? Or maybe you have released two? That's why I used to temp as well, for confirmation of when it actually released the little sucker. Nothing to worry about. Those sticks are very sensitive, it was probably just the tail end of the surge you caught just right.


----------



## Tui

Skweek - well done on (almost) selling your house, yay! Get looking for your dream home.

Booger - lots of BD coming up for you then :winkwink:


----------



## Tui

I bought my first baby thing yesterday. I know it's early but it was such a bargain. I won it for five dollars (£2.50) on NZ equivalent of ebay! It's an old fashioned antique looking bassinet or newborn crib. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







1403643796834.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lola33

I love it Tui ! 
Gomini, I have no idea about the Opk thing..but it must have been the end of a surge yeah..I'm sure you O'd..
skweek, yay for the house !
hattie, fingers are crossed!
Well nothing much here...CD20.. AF due in a week.. FF is doing whatever, doesn't show any O, but I felt it and got +OPK and Ewcm. so I guess I'm like 5 dpo.


----------



## Tui

Hit the button where you can disregard cd7 and your crosshairs will pop up I'm sure. Just a dodgy temp, it looks like you O'd on cd11 to me. Not long to test then, good luck :dust:


----------



## Tui

Just seen positive opk later on so guess not. Looks like opks are more reliable for you than temping. Still looking forward to test.


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, 
Booger - Not long now till BDing starts in earnest! YAY for OH being home! Take full advantage and catch up for lost time! 
Tui - LOVE LOVE LOVE the crib! One week to go to your scan! Eagerly awaiting pics. 
Lola - not long till test time for you!. FXed!! 

Thanks so much ladies. This part of selling a house is really exciting! Our house was on the market for £210 000. We had 2 couples offer £208 000. Eventually went to seeled bids and the younger couple won - bid £212 500!!!  
So basically we will sell regardless and find somewhere else to live for a while. So I guess this gives me full reign to TTC? 
According to my period tracker I'm CD9. So gearing up to O at the end of the week. WIll start OPK's tomorrow morning and/or afternoon. So BDing here I am!!


----------



## Tui

Great news skweek, well done. A bit less pressure now so you should see that bfp soon.


----------



## lola33

hi !
Tui, yep.. I didn't get +opk on CD11, so it seems, like I o'd later..I also felt cramps and had Ewcm. oh well ! I hope you're good ! can't wait to know all about your 1st apt !
skweek, good news ! you must be happy!


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui that crib is so cute. With my DS, I had a thing for winnie the pooh. I just wish I will be able to use them again. 

Skweek - yaay for selling the house. House hunting is so much fun - atleast for me it was. 
Lola - Welcome to the tww.

AFM - had an off cycle this month. I started my thyroid medications and it takes 4-6 weeks for TSH to go down so gave this month a miss. AF is due in 4 days..just waiting for the witch so I can start TTC again.


----------



## Tui

Glad you are ok nikki, lets hope this next cycle is a winner.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Tui - I love the little crib/bassinet. Very cute.

Skweek - Glad that you sold the house. That is a big weight off your shoulders and should make TTC less stressful. Good luck catching the egg this cycle. Fingers crossed. :mrgreen:

Lola - Back in the dreaded TWW. Ugh. Good things ours aren't actually two weeks. Wishing good results for you this cycle! :thumbup:

Nikki1979 - Good to hear from you. Sorry that you were out this last cycle with trying to get get your thyroid straightened out. Hopefully, that will lead to your BFP!

How is everyone else?

Nothing new here. CD6. Monitor will likely start asking for sticks tomorrow. So I'm gearing up for go time. I'm actually kind of excited and feeling positive. :yipee: My birthday is on Saturday. No plans as of yet but hoping we can go camping.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 

Nikki so good to see you around again. Yay for meds to sort out your thyroid. FXed you get BFP soon 

Booger - Birthday weekend YAY! Camping sounds like perfect way to relax! 

AFM - thanks ladies! Yes it sure is a weight off our shoulders. Seems like renting for a short while is very likely. But think I'm fine with that. 
I have been forced to skip TTCing this month as I have just received notification of my next pain injection that I desperately need (I have coccydenia - over sensitive nerve endings around the coccyx). Its a procedure that requires general anaesthetic and x-ray. So I can't be preggers when they do this procedure. I'm 100% fine with this as having it now means that I will be pain free till after the baby is born.


----------



## Tui

You poor thing, sounds awful. Glad your injection lasts so long though. One more month won't hurt xx


----------



## lola33

TMI alert : I had lost of CM last night, like white and.. chunky, you know ..solid.. sorry for the tmi, but I never had that before. I Had no other itchy problems, just that, and it didn't last long. I googled and it says it's cottage cheese CM (that's... gross...) and they say could be yeast infection, but why would I get that out of nowhere, and with no other symptoms? or is it some different CM, did you ever get something like that?
sorry again LOL


----------



## Tui

The one and only time I have had thrush it started like that. The itching started a couple of days later, and boy was it bad. It won't hurt to get one of those combi packs just in case?


----------



## phaedypants

Hi guys! 
I'm turning 38 and have been TTC for the past 2 years. I had a miscarriage in 2012, and since have loads of tests and strategies, and still am desperately hoping each month for a positive. It's been hard. Awful, really. But we all have our battles, and I guess this one's mine! 
This cycle is my first trying clomid. I'm really hoping it works, because I"m terrified about reaching the end of the line. (!!!!) 
On the other hand, I really do believe in miracles. 
Just wanting to connect with others and share some of my worries and thoughts about this whole process. 
Anyone else using Clomid?


----------



## Tui

Welcome to our nice group of ladies. Sorry you are having a crappy time ttc. You are welcome to chat away here whenever you need some support or just to vent. Don't think any of us are using clomid, terri maybe?


----------



## terripeachy

Ha ha. I always read this thread, but I can't even remember posting. Anyway, yup, I used Clomid the past two cycles with IUI. It didn't have any bad side effects for me. Hopefully this is the thing you need to get your BFP!


----------



## lola33

Hello and welcome ! I hope Clomid will work fo you! We're a nice group of ladies here, feel free to stay around !
Boogers, happy birthday ! Have a nice time!


----------



## Tui

Oh yes, happy birthday honey xxx hope you have a great day xx


----------



## skweek35

Happy Birthday Booger!! Hope you have enjoying some time relaxing under the trees, being waited on by your OH!! 
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## gonimi

Hi everyone! Glad to see good mood predominating in the group.

Happy Birthday Booger!!! Enjoy!

Tui: love the crib. very cute.

Welcome to our newcomer. Hope all goes well with clomid.

Lola: cycle buddies! I think I am around 5DPO but who knows as I don't temp. TMI warning: I got the same and I think it's related to the herpes. Yeast infection not the only thing that can cause it. 

Went to my obgyn last Tuesday. She basically told me to quit OPKing until I have tried for 6 months without doing anything more than sex starting on DC 10 and every other day until day 18. She lectured me for about 15 minutes about how she has seen it over and over and over again that when women worry and obsess they don't get pregnant. I guess she has a point-the no stressing, but she was also a little condescending. If I don't get pregnant until I get back from London, I will have to look for a new obgyn.

Anyway lots of good luck to everyone for wherever you are!


----------



## Tui

So annoying, the doctors may be right on most occasions, BUT they really need to learn how to speak to you better! Bedside manner is a HUGE asset which they seem to skip teaching them. Crazy!


----------



## Tui

Hi guys, I've been gardening all weekend. So nice that the sun shines all winter here. So I pulled up the last of my baby carrots as I needed to dig over the raised bed and add compost. This is what I found.... a loved up carrot.... awwww
 



Attached Files:







20140629_125026-1-1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hattie75

Update: AF arrived on day 29 of my cycle. A little bummed but thats the way it goes. I am convinced the earlier bleeding could of been implantation but it didnt stick as a few days after my AF came, the dizzness, spaced outness, sore tummy etc also disappeared. My husband thinks now that we are into our 9th cycle of trying we should go visit the doctor again. So we might be off to do that. 

Had really low motivation last month but am now back at the gym and trying to distract myself. Have set some small time goals so hopefully it just happens. Good luck everyone else out there!!


----------



## Hattie75

Tui I love the crib its so cute!


----------



## Tui

Sorry AF got you :hugs: maybe worth seeing doctor just for peace of mind?


----------



## lola33

sorry Hattie. Seeing a doctor is a good idea. No time lost and you'll know what's up.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!! 

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. It was a very nice day and I tried not to fret too much about turning 36. I think if I wasn't TTC it wouldn't bother me in the least. I am very happy with my life and it seems like that no matter what age I'm at, it seems like the best age. I have no desire to go back to my twenties or anything like that. Now, if I could have my 20-year old self's ovaries, that would be nice. 

Tui - Did you have your appointment yet? I can't remember if it was this past Friday or if is coming up this week.

Lola - Sounds like a yeast infection to me. Has it cleared up? Or did you end up going to the doc to get checked out? Either way, no fun. Hope it clears up soon.

Hattie - Sorry you got hit by the :witch: Such a bummer. How long has it been since you visited the doctor? I would say 9 months seems like a reasonable amount of time to try. Maybe it's worth a visit to see if anything has changed. So frustrating when things don't go the way we plan! 

Gonimi - Yeah, I would be frustrated with your doctor too. Strange that she would recommend you not track your cycles. I get it that she feels like it just stresses people out more but how else is one to know if they are actually ovulating, etc. I think I would be on the search for a new doc, too. Grrrrrr. :grr:

phaedypants - Welcome to our lovely group. I haven't tried Clomid. But I haven a feeling I may be headed that way. We are (only) on our 7th cycle of trying but I think based on some bloodwork that I had done it seems like that will be the next step. My follow-up doctor appointment isn't until July 17th so we'll see what she has to say. I hope it works for you as you have been persevering for awhile now. :dust:

Skweek - So sorry you are out for this month! It sounds like that is the best thing though if your shot lasts for a long time. Your condition sounds painful! 

How is everyone else?

Well, I did end up going camping on my birthday. It was nice and relaxing. A beautiful evening to be out in the mountains. Now it's back to work. :sad2: At least this week is short. We have Friday off for our Independence Day and then I am off all of next week while we have guests in town. I'm at CD10 and Mr. Monitor is showing high. Haven't had a positive OPK yet but it's still kind of soon for that (at least based on my average ovulation day). I'm kind of hoping I ovulate before Sunday though as we are going to travel with our friends to Glacier National Park and will be hotelling together so that will eliminate any chance of BD. :dohh:


----------



## lola33

hi girls 
CD26 now, AF due tomorrow or thursday..I had 28 days cycles too, so who knows
I wasn't feeling awesome today.. I'm 35, no children and my nephew is 25 and just told us he's having a baby. I was fine, not thinking too much about it, not sad because of the 6 months trying, but when I read the text about their big news, I cried.. so I guess I am really waiting for that pregnancy.. I guess 6 months is starting to be long.. and thinking that my nephew will have kids before me makes me feel bad... but I waited that long before I decided to have a baby... and now I'm impatient..
sorry girls, tomorrow will be better..
oh and yep, got a yeast infection, I guess... it got itchy scratchy down there!!


----------



## Tui

Sorry you are feeling down lola. You will be next I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Tui

I'm trying not to freak out right now. Had small amounts of spotting on and off the last few days. Waiting for midwife to call me. Scan already booked for two days time anyway. Nothing I can do but wait. Scared though.


----------



## lola33

TUI I hope everything is ok! It's probably normal, don't read too much things from doctor google..


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui- Try not to worry. I had a bit of spotting too with my son.. as long as its not heavy, its ok. Its always good to get it checked out though. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Tui - I'll second what the other ladies have already said - try not to worry too much. Which I know is stupid to say because I know it would be impossible not to worry. I have read where spotting is common during pregnancy. And I agree to stay away from Dr. Google. I'll be thinking about you - let us know how your midwife appointment goes. We're here for you! :hugs:

Lola - Oh, I can understand why it would be upsetting to get that news. I think it's especially hard as we are a little "older" and want something so much but really have such a small amount of control over whether we can get it or not - especially since it's thrown in our face so much about how hard it can be if your "old". It's ridiculous. One of those "you're damned if you, damned if you don't" situations. Have you made thought about seeing a doctor soon if you aren't pregnant this time around? 

How is everyone else doing? 

I am at CD13 now and I am fairly certain I will ovulate tomorrow based on all the signs lining up. I guess DH and I will have to go into stealth mode now since our house guests arrive today! I'm excited to have the company. It's my bestie, her husband, 2.5 yr old little girl, her mom and my mom. My bestie and I are also cousins so her mom and my mom are cousins as well and are very close. It should be a great time and I'm excited to have a little one in the house. It took my friend 6 yrs to conceive her little girl so it will be nice to be able to actually talk to someone in person about what's going on. Since I'm going to be busy for the next week or so, I'm not sure how much I'll be on here but I'll try to check in when I can.

:dust::dust:


----------



## Tui

See signature link for update, those who were asking x


----------



## lola33

Tui I'm so sorry :( I hope you're not too sad.. and that the doctors will figure out what happened..


----------



## lola33

I'm CD29 here, AF was due 2 days ago, BUT I already had a 28 and a 30 days cycle, so my body is probably making me wait, just to be a douch. I tested bfn with a cheap test. I go to the ultrasound monday, but since I'm late, I might have to change for wednesday, since it has to be done on the 5th day of the cycle...


----------



## L.Ann.V

Turned 38 in May. Been trying for 11 cycles, the last 3 were Clomid or Letrozole with IUI. I was due to test tomorrow on the success of IUI #3, but I started seeing signs of AF last night :( The doctor wants us to move onto IVF now, but I'm terrified. The last 2 months have not been great for DH and I. My mood swings on these meds have been horrendous, and I can imagine IVF will only be worse.

Some friends and family are not only unsupportive, but out right hostile. They are all younger than me, but 2 are single and childless. I can only guess they're jealous that I'm trying to start a family. 1 friend actually went thru 2 IUI's in order to conceive her daughter. She "supported me" right up until the time that I started to struggle. Then she fell off the face of the earth. I don't understand how someone who knows what I'm going thru and can do that!? Anybody else experience this kind of behavior?

Don't get me wrong... I have a another group of friends that have been amazingly supportive, and luckily, one that went thru IVF 12 years ago and had twins. She's been my saving grace. So thankful for her and the others that allow me to vent and cry, but still love and support me.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Oh my gosh, just realised so long since I last checked in here. Not that much has happened except work being usual naggy self! 

Hi to the new ladies!! Hope your journey to your BFP isn't too long! 

Gonimi - my fertility specialist also suggested I stop temping. I think I stopped for a month or 2. The month after my HSG I only temped till I spotted O then stopped. Got my BFP that month. 

Hattie - So sorry AF got you. 

Bogger - so glad you had a good time camping for your birthday! I'd be making quiet plans to grab OH on the side for a sneaky BDing session. teehee Hope you are having fun with your family around! 

Lola - Hugs hun! I know how you feel! I too waited till 35 before starting TTCing and then was really impatient! I was doing all sorts to get my BFP every month! Hang in there. Keeping FXed that this is your BFP and you won't need that scan appointment! 

Tui - I'm so sorry hun!! HUGS!!!

Lann - Welcome to your group! So sorry you are going through such a rough time trying to get your BFP. As far as your friend goes I can only imagine that she doesn't know what to say to you and know how to support you through what you are going through now. Possibly feels guilty that she got her BFP quicker on the same route as you. I would suggest that you focus on the friends who are being supportive. 

AFM - Not much new here. Think I'm in TWW and about 1 week to testing. Have bought new HPTs - so all ready for testing next week. 
On the house front - still not found a house. We are viewing 2 houses tomorrow so FXed one will tick all our boxes. This part of buying a house is really stressing me out! 
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## lola33

hello hello !
skweek, glad you're fine, and yep stopped temping as well here. I checked this morning just to see if I had a temp drop ( since I know what is my BBT) and nope, and still no AF. CD30 now, usually get 26 days, but I had 30 and 28 so, I wait.
I found good tests at the pharmacy for 90 cents! awesome (here it's not a thing cheap tests...)
I will test tomorrow I guess.
L.Ann, welcome! I hope you find good people to support you, if not, well, you find them here !


----------



## skweek35

Looks like we have found a house! OH well call them on Monday with an offer! 
We saw this house about 3 weeks ago. They dropped the price this last week by £15k! 
It's a 4 bed house - all double bedrooms! One bathroom and a down stairs toilet. Large lounge, family/playroom, good size kitchen diner. Large utility room. Good size garden and a double garage. 
I know I shouldn't get excited about this yet but I can see this house is perfect for us! FXed they find their next house really quickly!


----------



## Wcpp

Hello eveyone!

I am currently one week away from testing. I did my BD one week ago today and I have been feeling crampy. Is that a possible sign of implantation?


----------



## gonimi

tui-i am really really sorry. Disheartened and sad that this happened to you. But we are here. It was super sensitive of you to post your news on another thread but I think that we can handle it. Otherwise, what's the point of having a support group!? I am thinking of you and sending you lots of good vibes and a hug.

Lola xing fingers for you!

I have been so busy with move to London that i had kind of stopped counting -which was a relief. But I think i am getting AF tomorrow cause I saw a little blood today. Oh well. Next month!


----------



## lola33

Hi ladies!
well I'm out.. AF arrived yesterday.. C7 now. Ultra sound next week to see if everything is ok and working well.
Gomini I hope AF stays away from you! Skweek! That seems awesome ! I hope you get the house !! fingers are crossed !


----------



## gonimi

No in AF did get me yesterday. I am starting to think that doctor's plan of BDing starting on day 10 and every other day until day 18 is not a bad idea at all. We are dealing with the move to London this week and life is a little crazy right now. It would probably have been too much to be pregnant right now on top of everything. I am sure my body needs more calm to cooperate.

Tui, I am sending you lots and lots of hugs. I know this may not seem important right now as compared to your loss, but at the very least you know that your body can do this and that your partner can too. Hopefully this was nothing more than nature's way of taking care of things and now that you know you can get pregnant it should be one load off your mind at least. Wishing you all the best through this rough time all the same.

Lola, here we go again...

Skweek good luck with housing!

Cheers to everyone.


----------



## lola33

yep, doctor told me the same, so we're going to try that..
Ultra sound is tomorrow, I'll let you know.. I'm a little scared they discover something bad, like I don't have enough eggs or something else...


----------



## skweek35

Lola and Gonimi - so sorry to hear AF arrived! BDing CD10 - 18 sounds like a good plan. 

Lola please let us know what happens at the scan tomorrow. Hope all goes well and they find all is good! 

AFM - well didn't get the house! I'm so upset as that house (in my eyes) was perfect for us! We were out bid and they didn't like that there so were so many houses in our chain already! (4 people behind us buying/selling houses). Now OH is talking more definitely about renting for a time - something I really am not keen on! But will do if we have to! 
I know we will find a better house for us but I'm still so cross about not getting this house!


----------



## Hattie75

Right have my fingers and toes crossed for everyone. Funny how when we were younger we used to have them crossed hoping your AF came! Now I got them crossed hoping it doesnt!! 

Am currently on cycle 9, my ovulation dates are now. I love my husband but its really hard to get into trying for bubba when I am working shifts!

We look on the funny side of it, i get in this morning ready to crawl into bed and hes wide awake with a smile on his face!! Lets just say he is loving this period of time as I really cant say no!!! - Mind you even he has turned around and said will be great to get back to having sex cause we want to not because we should!! - All good if we get the result we want and we keep our humor about it all!!


----------



## Tui

Good luck hattie, hope it's your month.


----------



## OviesSpermies

Hey Ladies!

A little about me... I'm 39, 40 in October. Hubby and I got married in 2010, we decided to TTC on our anniversary last year at the end of October, so this is my 8th cycle. Wowwee what a roller coaster ride?! Who ever thought it would be so difficult?!

The stress of it is driving me insane, I spend most nights Googling symptoms, tips, advice, etc etc etc.... So scared it won't happen, wanted to be a mommy since I was little..

Last night I was up till past 3:30am reading this forum on my phone, i'd love to join you, you all are so supportive and seem to lovely! So now on PC, much easier..

Tui, I teared up reading your progress, I hope it happens soon sweetie!!

Where/how are you all tracking your cycle? On FertilityFriend
Is there somewhere I can find all the acronyms?

I'm 5dpo, bd'ed 3 times before, on the day and once after. Used Instead SoftCups this time round, hope its helped.

By the way, have any of you looked into that? Seems like a good idea!! Anything to help those spermies along ey?!

I'm in South Africa and its freezing here today!

Baby Dust to you all xxx


----------



## Tui

Hi and welcome. Mind if I call you OS for short, lol.

Glad you can join us. We are all in a similar boat. I wish you luck this month.

I have my d&c tomorrow so hopefully I can start again soon.

Some of the ladies here are very kind and supportive. One more is always welcome. 

I tried soft cups and preseed the month before I got my bfp but no luck. I actually think it took 3 months to get the pill out of my system though. I used them once on bfp month as I had one left, so you never know. Seems to have worked for a lot of couples though, worth a try.


----------



## OviesSpermies

Thank you! So nice to chat to girls going through the same thing. My best friend is about 8wks pregs with #2, I'm really happy for her but can't help it, it stings a bit.

Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll feel better once that's done and you can start a new cycle. :hugs: :hugs:

How do I subscribe to this thread?


----------



## OviesSpermies

Oh never mind, I just figured it out. :)
Preggie wannbee mind! Doh!


----------



## Tui

Sorry, meant to say d&c day after tomorrow (friday), but thank you.

Any thread you post on automatically adds to your list. 

Hopefully you can join your friend soon and have little ones close in age x


----------



## lola33

Hi OS and welcome !! Glad to have one more member to our nice group! South africa, that sounds nice!
Girls I did the Ultra sound and all is fine, I have eggs, ovaries and uterus are doing great. I just need to do more BD from day 10 to 18. We've been lazy with too much work. So now we take it seriously ! :D
Tui, glad to hear from you again. I hope you're ok.


----------



## Tui

Glad your scan was good lola. Bet it's put your mind at rest.


----------



## Nikki1979

Welcome OS :flower: I hope this cycle brings you a bfp. Few days ago, my cousins wife posted pics of her newborn on FB and the announcement hit me like a ton of bricks. After ages I cried so I kinda know how you feel. Happy for your friend/family but sad for yourself. 

Tui - I am sorry once again hun. Its hard enough losing the baby but then waiting for it pass for one week without it happening is hard. My SIL had the same thing happen to her. When she went for her 12/13 week scan, they couldn't see the baby. She started bleeding next day and had a D&C. The baby had stopped developing around 7 weeks. That was her first pregnancy. She got pregnant a few cycles later and now has 2 boys. You will have your rainbow baby soon. 

Lola - I know I should be bedding every other day from day 8-18..I have shorter cycles so my gynec recommended starting earlier but even that is a chore for me. I wish I was younger when we bedded everyday without any problems, lol. 

AFM - CD 13 today. I usually get highs CD 10-12 and peak on CD 13. This month however I am getting highs from CD 8 and haven't peaked yet but have a feeling will peak tomorrow as getting a hint of colour on my IC OPKS.


----------



## Tui

Thanks nikki. Just want it over with now. Hcg has dropped from 809 on tuesday, to 520 today. So thats good for 45 hrs. Hopefully that means I will ovulate reasonably soon after my op. 

Hope you O soon x


----------



## OviesSpermies

Thank you Lola and Nikki!! @-}--

Lola, good to hear your scan is good, one item off your checklist! Good luck with all that work, hope its subsided by the time you need to get BDing!

Nikki, so glad to hear someone can relate, I feel so guilty for having those feelings! Hopefully youll peak by the weekend, always easier then.

Tui, how are you today? Good point, Id love to share a pregnancy with her, we are very close. Looking forward to organising her baby shower, just pray I can keep it together, shes due in Feb. How you feeling about tomorrow?

Ive reached a point where I dont even test anymore, Im just waiting to miss that wicked AF. Its these symptoms I either have or believe to have every cycle that drive me bonkers! The last couple days been feeling a strange twang in my lower abdomen, trying not to think about it too much as I know this could be phantom once again... Urrgghhh wish I could obsess less! Trying not to, but I work from home, so get easily distracted.

Im 6DPO trying to keep the mind occupied... cycle 8

Sending you all love and buckets of :dust: hoping one of us gets that elusive :bfp: soon! xxx


----------



## lola33

hi girls ! Yep nikki I wish I was younger too, to Bd all the time.. and so we could catch that egg.. when I was 19, I got pregnant just by missing my pill ONE day.... but I was too young and back then I really didn't know who I was, and I wasn't in a nice relationship. Anway, ONE DAY!! and now it takes me 7months so far... :shrug:
OS, I hope all the signs are good and you get that BFP soon!


----------



## skweek35

Welkom OS!! (welcome OS!!) Ek is 'n Kapie! (I'm a Cape Townian) 
Originally a Snyman - South African born and bred!!! Welcome to our lovely supportive group!! I used softcups and preseed the month I fell pregnant with my dd. Will be ordering more soon. Will defo use them again thwhen we start TTCing again! 

Tui - HUGSS!! How did the D&C go? Hope it went well and you are on your way to your next cycle without any complications! 
Lola - glad to hear your scan went well. FXed more BDing does the trick!
NIkki - Oh to be young again! or just have the energy to BD whenever we want to! I find I'm way to tired most nights!

Not much to report on my side. Not much planned for the weekend so hopefully a relaxing one for once! Nothing new on the house front either. Sale of our house is progressing well but unfortunately still have not found a house to buy. So looks like we will be renting or staying with the in laws for a while before moving to our next place. 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Tui

Thanks girls. All went well. Had great surgeon that was very careful. Bit crampy but otherwise ok. Just resting today while DH is looking after things.


----------



## OviesSpermies

Hi Ladies!

Lola, just keep doing what we are all doing, hopefully soon!

Skweek, lekkkerrr to see a fellow SAfrican! You staying in the UK now? You must be missing home? You won&#8217;t believe I found FoftsCups at my local Spar?! Hope you find a nice house soon!

Tui, Hope you&#8217;re feeling better now, so glad all went well! its good to hear from you!

AFM, I thought I had some signs last week, but it seems it has all gone away, don&#8217;t know if it was post ovulation cramps or what, but very confused and frustrated now. Nothing , zip, nada that I could maybe get a BFP, must get DH tested soon, since it feels we&#8217;re shooting in the dark.


----------



## Nikki1979

Tui - I am glad that you were looked after well despite the circumstances being horrible :hugs: I hope your body will be back on track soon so you can start your ttc journey again. 

OS - what is tricky using the softcups? I have been wanting to use them as we have quite a lot of spillage after we DTD ( sorry TMI). I am going to purchase some off ebay. 

Skweek - Where are you in your cycle? Good luck with the house hunt. 

AFM - am about 2/3 dpo today so no symptoms yet. Hope I have done enough this cycle.


----------



## lola33

I love your picture nikki :D I hope you make that face soon ;)


----------



## OviesSpermies

Nikki, same here I even considered taping myself with duct tape (the things we&#8217;ll do!) hahaha. 

Anyhoo, I did a Google search just for any help TTC (obsess much?!), and came across an old thread here, and seems many people had success using them, this month was the first cycle using them. I&#8217;m 10 DPO, no unusual symptoms though.

They are much simpler than I first thought, very easy to use and no mess after. We BD&#8217;ed in the morning, and I kept them in for about 6 hours, was able to go about my day taking those swimmers with me everywhere hahaha... When I removed them, I could still see some fluid on them (sorry, TMI) I read somewhere that the CM and semen needs to liquify in order for it to reach the right spot, and that&#8217;s exactly what it looked like. The ones I got are reusable, can&#8217;t imagine using them for AF though, but some people do.

Give it a try! I saw so many ladies saying it worked in their first month...


----------



## skweek35

Tui - glad things went well - despite the circumstances. Hopefully you can get back to TTCing as soon as you feel ready. 

OS - yes living in the UK now. Settled here really quickly - parents have moved over too. We were in CT back in April - first time for OH and DD. Was lovely to be there, seeing that mountain and the beaches - oh and don't forget the friends and family! 
Had I known Spar sell softcups I would have stocked up!! I love them when TTCing! How much do they sell for there? 

Nikki - FXed you caught that egg! 

AFM - Just waiting on AF's arrival. I tested on Saturday (just because I was going out with the girls) BFN but fine with that. SOOOO looking forward to this Saturday - pain injection! YIPPEE YAY YAY!! Pain free for a few months again. Will be asking to see my consultant again after this injection for a review. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## OviesSpermies

Skweek, Ah nice that you got to come here for a holiday! I paid about R200, I've never seen them anywhere else though, it was unusual to see, I got a few boxes. If you don't come right, let me know, I'll be happy to courier you some :)


----------



## gonimi

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well. Last two weeks have been thoroughly crazy. We have left our home now and heading to the UK but not until August 18th. We are currently traveling all over-literally- visiting with family. CD 10 today so we are starting the marathon. Kind of weird to have to do it in my partner's childhood room...:wacko:

I haven't had time to follow everyone's post. Welcome to the new ones!

Tui, I am thinking of you and hope you are feeling much much better. Big hug.

Cheers to everyone!


----------



## Tui

Thanks gonimi, I'm good actually. Raring to go at cd6 ! Hope I get a little eggy this month. I've started a journal too so I can blather away.

I hope you manage to stay sane with all the travelling around. You will just have to make bd fun. Has DH got an old tree house you can hide in? lol.


----------



## OviesSpermies

Hi Everyone!

Gonimi, so many people conceive while on holiday, this could be your cycle! Being distracted with your travels might just do the trick!

Tui, its nice to see you, you sound good. I hope you catch that eggy!!

AFM, on 12 DPO. Been sleeping lots, don&#8217;t know if its something or a bit of depression. Anxious for Saturday to arrive, that&#8217;s when AF is due. Had some twinges in my lower abdomen last week, but just about nothing this week, no other signs. I&#8217;ve been tracking O by CM and phone app, I think I should get some OPK next week. How does that work? When you get a positive you start BDing? But isn&#8217;t it too late by then?

Buckets and buckets of :dust: for everyone!!

xxx


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

I feel like I have been away forever. I have a lot of catching up to do.

Tui - I am glad you are recovering phyiscally and mentally from such a trying time. Bummed you are back in this stupid cycle monitoring with us, though! I hope you have luck again very quickly! :hugs:

OviesSpermies - Welcome to our lovely group! Hopefully, you will have some luck soon. I sincerely hope that AF stays away. Saturday isn't too far away now - although everyday in the TWW seems like an eternity.

Gonimi - Good luck catching the egg on your crazy traveling journey!! fingers crossed that your move goes smoothly and that your travels are enjoyable in the meantime. 

Skweek - Maybe AF won't catch you this time around. I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get the house you wanted. That's always such a let down - especially when you get to thinking about how you would arrange your house and what your life would be like in a particular place. Hope you can find something else you like soon and maybe you won't have to rent.

Nikki - Hope this TWW flies by for you. I always hate that time the worst but this past one for me wasn't too bad. Maybe I'm just getting more used to them. :(

Lola - I hear you - TTC has made me wish I could get my 20-something ovaries back (not that time in my life though). It's such a shame that for those of us who waited, got our life in order and then decided to have children that we have such a time getting pregnant. I feel like we are being punished for being responsible. Maybe this cycle will be our lucky one - glad to hear that your doctor's appointment went well and that things look normal for you! 

Hattie - DH and I are just one cycle behind you. When we first started, I just assumed it would happen right away. Ugh - I don't know how women deal with this for years and years. Much stronger than I am, I guess. Hopefully, we will have some luck soon!

L.Ann.V - Welcome to our lovely group! IVF does seem awful scary but I guess it all depends on how badly you want a child. Some women seem to sail through it and then it seems like others have a hard time. I guess it is a so very personal. I would guess that once you have a baby in your arms, it would all seem so worth it. But it's the unknown that makes it scary. You will certainly have our support if it's what you decide to do!

As for me - things have been so crazy and hectic. We had family staying with us for just over a week. That certainly impacted our timing this last cycle and the only day we got in was 2 days prior to ovulation (which is a good day to BD) but it certainly wasn't enough. Therefore, AF showed her ugly face today. Oh well - I knew she was coming so I guess it wasn't all that disappointing.

DH and I had quite the scare this past weekend. He is a wildland firefighter (fights wildfires) and was out fighting a fire on Saturday when he came down with severe dehydration. His actual diagnosis was rhabdomyolysis. It's when your muscle tissue starts breaking down. In any case, he ended up in the hospital overnight and had to be treated with 7 liters of IV fluids. If he hadn't come in when he did, it could have gotten very serious and led to serious kidney issues. He is much, much better now but must take it easy for awhile and pay close attention in the future. I was driving home from running a half-marathon when he texted me he was on his way to the hospital - not the kind of thing you want to see! It could have been way worse but it was still a scary experience.

Anyway - I guess we are onto cycle 8. I have an appointment with an OB/GYN tomorrow to see if there is anything going on internally that could be preventing pregnancy. I'll keep you posted how it goes.

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Tui

Thanks honey.

Glad DH is ok, gosh you must have been so worried. Mine is off skiing next weekend on a work trip-he's never been before! Aaaaargghh.

Good luck at you appointment x


----------



## skweek35

YAY YAY its Thursday! Means end of my working week and start of my weekend!! Just 2 working days next week then off for 6 weeks! 

Booger - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hope your OH is feeling much better! 
How did the doctors appointment go? 

AFM - lying here with really bad cramps! I have not missed these cramps! Just waiting for AF to start now. Thinking of temping and using OPK's this month to see what is happening. 
Really looking forward to Saturday - my pain injection! Then pain free for (FXed) 6 months! Hopefully get BFP in that time and then pregnancy hormones will keep the pain away for a bit longer!! 

Hope everyone has a really good weekend!


----------



## skweek35

AF has well and truely hit me today! Cramps only eased earlier this afternoon.


----------



## lola33

Sorry Af got you girls.. when will we get a nice BFP in this thread?? 
Booger, glad your dh is ok ! That's scary..
Not much to report here, still waiting for the doctor to talk to me about the results I sent him.. probably monday..
I'm o'ing like now, so yay for naked time LOL
we all come from cool places, we should do a post card crossing, or better : CANDIES ;)


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Skweek - Sorry to hear your cramps are so bad. That stinks. Glad to hear that your shot is this weekend so you guys can get into the TTC all the way. Exciting to have things moving in the right direction!

Lola33 - Naked time! That made me laugh. Good luck catching the egg this cycle. Can't wait to hear what your doctor has to say. 

Tui - Oh man. We had an awesome winter here for skiing but that seems so long ago now that we are sitting here sweating in the hot, hot summer sun. I hope your husband has a grand time. I did a little happy hour river float with some of my lady friends last night - that was super fun. Think we might do it again next week. Anything to escape the heat. How are you doing?

How is everyone else doing??

Well, my doctor's appointment went well, I suppose. I really liked the doctor and that's always helpful. 

She did a pelvic exam and a vaginal ultrasound. My uterus and cervix look good. My ovaries, well, there were only 5-6 follicles on each side. She had a hard time seeing what was going on on my right ovary as I apparently have a small cyst(s). She is not too concerned about them right now as they are pretty small. We are going to do another ultrasound next month to see if anything has changed. She didn't seem to think that they were interfering with ovulation. 

We scheduled an HSG for Monday. I'll know then if there is something going on with my tubes. 

DH semen analysis was good. There was one number she was going to follow up with a urologist about to make sure it was okay but other than that, things are good on his end - which is a relief! 

Basically, I think we are going to try a couple cycles of Clomid and then it seems like we need to decide on IVF. She didn't think messing around with IUIs was going to do a whole lot for me based on my ovarian reserve. 

So now DH and I have to decide what to do. Originally we said that if we couldn't conceive naturally then we wouldn't do anything else. However, in the last year, I've decided I really, really want to be a mother. Our main issue is that the closest IVF clinic is between 4-6 hours away from where we live so this is not going to be easy (not that it ever is). The distance is just going to complicate things a little more. DH and I are going to have some deep conversations over the next few days. 

Honestly, I feel okay about it all. It's nice to know what's going on and to have a pseudo-plan moving forward. 

Sorry for the book!! Hope everyone has a lovely weekend?


----------



## lola33

Boogers, that sound good. Maybe it will work by itself.. otherwise, talking is good, and you can use the distance to spend two days away.
OS, I hope AF stayed away today. fingers are crossed !
Tui and gomini, it's almost your time for all the bding, good luck for this month !


----------



## Tui

Thanks lola. Hi everyone. 

No sign of O yet, opks are not showing anything remotely positive. Bet it waits till next weekend when DH is away! Hard predicting what will happen after miscarriage. May not ovulate at all!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 

Lola - LOL to naked time! postcard/candie swop! fab idea!! 

Booger - so glad to hear your OH's results were so good. Keeping FXed the HSG scan goes well and does the trick it did for me! (6 weeks later I got my BFP!) Hopefully you wont need the IVF. 

Tui - FXed you get your +'ve OPK before the weekend. 

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM - Had my injection yesterday morning - all went well. Hopefully seeing my specialist in 3 months to review treatment. 
Managed to see 3 properties yesterday afternoon - none of which a viable for us. 1 was just too much work for us to take on, another although perfect for us will not be available till January next year, then other was just too small. 
A few more properties came on the market this weekend so will be calling to get appointments to see them soon. 
Feeling more positive about this cycle. Have OPK's and BBT thermometer ready. FXed we catch the egg soon.


----------



## Tui

Good luck skweek, with the house (and egg) hunting. Hang in there. Just as we were about to give up our dream house appeared. Just keep glued to the websites, lol.


----------



## Hattie75

Hey guys sorry havent been on for a while. Decided to just ignore the trying to get pregnant thing. Dont get me wrong we have been trying but I thought i would just try and not think about it. 

But its 3 days until AF due and yip guess what thoughts keep creeping in!!
No major implantation signs like last month, just a little bit of brown discharge around ovulation dates but nothing like last month. 

Also not a total space cadet like last month - when DH kept asking what was wrong with me! 

So not feeling overly confident. Have decided if no luck this month we will pop into the doctor and see if there is any advice he can give. 

Next month i am away for 2 of my fertile days so prob no luck then. 

Have read a few stories about people taking years so i wont complain.. 

Good luck everyone who is trying this month. Got my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Tui

Hi hattie, welcome back. Sometimes you just need a break, we understand, lol.

Good luck, hope AF stays away x


----------



## Hattie75

Thanks Tui, am fighting to do urge to do a test. 
But as I have had no early pregnancy signs I think I should hold off. 

Sorry to hear about your lost. Fingers and toes crossed that your cycle gets back in gear and you get a positive result soon.


----------



## Tui

Thanks hon. Getting frustrated with my opks as they refuse to show anything remotely positive, lol. Wish O would hurry up. I tested negative (hpts) 3 days after my d&c so it shouldn't take too long, I hope!


----------



## Hattie75

Feel for you, the hardest part is waiting! Maybe all this science/tools we have doesnt help at all as it now gives you another thing to focus on. Did the doctor say how long it takes before the body gets back in sync?


----------



## Tui

No they just said I can try again without delay, no physical issues. Everyone seems different from what I can tell. Just have to wait. I hate waiting, I'm crap at it, lol.


----------



## Hattie75

me too, pretty sure its the impatient people like us that have the longest wait until we here the tiny pitter patter of tiny feet!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Tui - It's so hard to be patient!! This whole process is such a wait and see type of thing that's it is enough to drive one bonkers. Hoping your OPKs start turning for you soon!! :mrgreen:

Hattie - If you are close to the end of your normal luteal phase, then maybe it's okay to test. I don't put too much stock into symptom spotting but I've never been pregnant, so I'm probably not the best reference. I say wait until AF is due but I know how hard that is for us impatient ladies. Fingers crossed for you!! :dust:

Skweek - Glad the injection went well. Exctied for you to get back into the TTC process with the rest of us. I'm sorry that none of the houses you looked at will work. Hard to decide what's more frustrating - trying to buy a house or TTC! :juggle:

Lola - I hope you guys caught the egg and this is your lucky cycle! :dance:

How is everyone else doing?? 

As for me, I had my HSG yesterday. It wasn't terrible but certainly not enjoyable. They messed up the first time so I had to go through it twice. It was only painful for about half a minute when they were injecting the dye. Afterwards, no pain but it was pretty intense there few a few seconds. In any case, my left tube was open but my right tube is blocked. She thinks it could be due to the cyst or maybe some endometriosis. 

Based on what she saw last week with the my ovaries and the number of follicles and then now with the blocked tube, she said if it was her and she wanted to have a baby, she would go straight to IVF. DH and I had talked about it over the weekend and decided we would give it go. Crazy. Just a year ago I was saying "if it happens it happens, if it doesn't, it doesn't" and now I'm getting ready to make an appointment with an IVF specialist. It's like my body through the guantlet down and said "You can't have a baby" and I am saying "Watch me!" 

In all seriousness though, going through the TTC process (and I know we haven't been at it very long) made us realize that we really do want to be parents. We NEED to be parents. So, I guess we are taking our last option here and we'll see what happens. :shrug:


----------



## Tui

Oh booger, that's exactly what I've been laughing at recently! Last year I adamantly didn't want kids. Now it's all I can think about! The relaxed approach lasted two months then bamm, out came the opks, ICs, bbt, charts........... At least I can laugh at myself! Such a control freak.

Not sure what I would do in your shoes, but then we couldn't afford IVF. You all have insurance there so it's not really an issue. If you think you are running out of eggs then it may be the best option. Looks like some big conversations for you this weekend, lol. Good luck.


----------



## lola33

Booger I have no idea what I would do too. But if it seems like your chances are low, maybe yeah thats a good idea to just go for it.

I the same as you girls, last I was saying we have time, it will happen when it happens... now I really want to be a mom too.
This cycle I dont chart or opk... I try to enjoy the summer without thinking too much. Doctor called me back, said the fibrome I have isn't a problem, I have follicles, so I guess I'm fine.
He told me to call him in september if nothing happens til then


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Looks like it has been pretty quiet around here.

Tui - How are you doing? Any positive OPKs yet?? Yes, it's funny how quickly our wants and needs can change. Unfortunately, our insurance doesn't cover any IVF treatments so we are going to have to pay out of pocket. I guess the one upside to waiting so long to try to have a baby is that at least we have a little savings to help. :wacko:

Lola - Good idea on taking a cycle off the OPKs and charting. It's always a good thing to get our minds off of TTC from time to time. Who knows, maybe this will be the key to your BFP.

How is everyone else doing?? 

As for me - I made an appointment with an RE/IVF specialist on August 8. There are two clinics in the closest larger city, which is about 4.5 hours away. I made an appointment at both clinics because I couldn't choose one at first. But after some more research, I narrowed it down to one. The success rates are good, although they do have a high percentage rate for twins (which we might be okay with but that does complicate a pregnancy). Reviews online say the Dr. doesn't necessarily come across as warm and fuzzy but in all honesty, I'm okay with that if he knows what he is doing and has high success rates. People also comment that it kind of feels like everything is automated and factory like but again, that to me just shows that they have a process down and it's working. I'll take that over chaos and unorganization. 

I'm excited we got in so quickly to see him. I'm also anxious to get things moving. Who knows, I guess things could happen naturally this cycle and maybe we won't have to worry about it. I did finally break down and talk to my sister about all of this and she said it took her a little while to pregnant too - and it happened the very first cycle after her HSG - so maybe I'll have the same luck. Only time will tell! 

Today is CD10 so I guess it's time to get busy! 

Hope everyone is doing well! Have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Tui

Hi booger, glad you have your appointment to look forward too. The clinic sounds great, very professional. 

Sorry, I've been neglecting this thread a bit. Some friends on here have just had losses so I've been chatting to them.

Yes I did get a positive opk on Wednesday and looks like I ovulated Thursday. Hopefully I will get my crosshairs tomorrow, but I think I have confused FF a bit so we shall see, lol. Looks like we caught the egg, or at least gave it everything, before DH went away.

I've been enjoying some alone time, and a really good nights sleep.


----------



## Hattie75

That sounds good Tui! Got my figers and toes crossed for you! 
Well my Af came today a day later than normal. We are now entering our 10th cycle of trying so I am finally going to give in a see the doctor again. Have done initial tests so we know hubby and I dont have any obvious issues. Just need to get in the system incase we need further assistance as in NZ the funding cut off for IVF is 40. I turn 39 in Novemkber so just getting the ball rolling in case. Good luck to everyone else waiting to see if they get a positive result this month


----------



## Tui

Hi hattie. I didn't realise you were a fellow kiwi. 

That's good to know about ivf funding. I don't know the ins and outs of the health care system here after being in the uk so long. If you had initial tests and they found nothing wrong then that's good to know. They say it can take a year when you are younger so don't worry too much. I understand the urgency of age though so good luck with getting your foot in the ivf door x


----------



## lola33

hi girls !
Hattie sorry Af got you :hugs: 
Booger, good you have the appointment. try to use that as a trip with your Dh, maybe book a nice hotel and all?
Tui, it's ok you talk with other girls :D and super glad you got your +opk !!
afm, nothing much ! CD21 so Af is due next week. It's warm here, it's a nice summer, but I work all day. bleh !


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've been MIA this past week. Things got a bit hectic at the end of term but yay for Summer Holidays!! 6 weeks off for me! 

Booger - Sounds like your HSG scan was a lot better than mine - I passed out from the pain! My SIL got her BFP 4 weeks after her HSG and I got mine 6 weeks later! So hang in there. When I walked out the room the doc shook my hand and said congrats in advance! So FXed you won't need the IVF route to get your BFP! I would also have chosen the doc with the better success rate. 

Tui - FXed you caught that eggy. Now time to relax as much as possible and let nature do the rest. 

Lola - FXed all tha naked time pays off and you wont be saying hello to AF at the end of this week!! 

Hattie - So sorry AF got you! 

AFM - got a date through to see my pain consultant - 19 Nov! Will chat about what next and the future pain management or permanent treatment.
We have also been really busy this weekend with night training and weaning (21 month olds) DD off her (aka my) much loved boobies!!! All going well at the so far. We are down from 5 feeds a day (1 nap, 1 feed to sleep at 7pm and 3 through the night) to 1 feed a day! (feed to sleep at 7pm) (Yup my boobies are complaining big time!!) For the rest, one of us goes in and pats or rubs her back till she falls asleep again. That will be the next to go and hopefully we can just put her to bed and she will fall asleep without one of us there. 
Other than that, our week is looking really hectic with us out and about every day for the rest of this week. I am also looking forward to this weekend - fertile window is joining us!! WOOHOO Naked time here we come! (Thanks lola teehee) 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## booger76

Hi Ladies!

Tui - Don't apologize for being away and talking on other threads! It seems this thread goes in spurts - where it is busy a bunch and then it will be kind of slow. No big deal - we all have lives that we must attend to, obviously. :flower: 

Hattie - Yep, I would be calling the doctor too. Always good to have a plan. It's good you already have some baseline tests done. I have become so impatient for all this and could just clock myself upside the head for not starting sooner. Oh well - it is what it is and all we can do it look forward, right? :thumbup:

Lola - Oh, you are already over halfway through your TWW wait! Hooray! Shorter cycles aren't all that bad after all. I suppose that just gives us less waiting time and a few more chances than the ladies with super-long cycles. Fingers crossed for you!!! Summer is flying by - it is hard to sit in my office and look out the window wishing I was outside enjoying the weather. I think that's why the weekends are so exhausting - we try to fit in as much as possible. :dust:

Skweek - You are one busy lady! That has to be difficult trying to wean the little one. My sister had a hard time with my youngest niece but I think it was more because my sister was having a hard time letting go! I'm glad that it's going well for you so far. Have fun with your naked time!!!:wohoo: I'm glad to hear your success stories after the HSG. I'm hoping that this our lucky cycle. And it was quite painful there for a bit - much more than I anticipated. I felt like such a wimp because I had read where lots of women said it wasn't bad at all. 


As for me - We are enjoying our naked time right now too - ovulation should happen in the next couple of days. No positive OPK yet but my monitor is on high and CM is showing I'm gearing up. Fingers crossed we can catch the egg this time!


----------



## Tui

Good luck booger and skweek, not long now. Enjoy your naked time and catch that egg.

Lola will you test early or wait for AF?

Hattie, fingers crossed for a lucky next cycle.


----------



## Tui

My chart is looking interesting guys, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-07-29-07-03-43-1.png
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## booger76

Tui - Your chart is looking excellent!!! :)


----------



## lola33

wow TUI, your chart is perfect !! fingers are crossed !
I won't test before Af is due in 2 or 3 days.. I have the feeling I'm out anyway..
Sweek, yay for naked time !! ;) ;) 
Hope you girls are all ok !


----------



## booger76

How's it going ladies??

Lola - are you still in for now? I hope so. 

Well, it's ovulation day for me. My OPK was positive and my monitor went to peak this morning and that almost always means ovulation day. DH and I didn't BD last night because it was miserable hot in our bedroom. Guess I'll have to make sure we get in one last session today. I kept trying to motivate him by telling him that it could be our last chance to save a bunch of $$$ but it didn't work. Hehe - oh well!


----------



## Tui

Good luck booger. Just jump on him when he gets home. Try some sexy undies, lol.


----------



## lola33

Yeah Booger, be sexy ! ;)
I'm still in. AF is due tomorrow?or in 2 days, since my last 2 cycles were 28 days long..It's weird how much I know I'm out.. I don't know why, it's just like that.
Skweek I hope you got plenty of naked time, and I hope it's your month!
Tui chart still looks good? I can't see it from my phone.


----------



## Tui

Had a line yesterday at 6dpo with very strong urine, so fingers crossed lola. Will test again later as too dilute to see anything this morning.


----------



## lola33

wooo ! Let us know ! let us know !! 6dpo is very early to see lines, I cross fingers and toes!!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Tui your chart was indeed looking good! And as for your test - a line is a line! :wohoo: :happydance:

Lola - any news on your side? FXed AF stays away! 

Booger - enjoy all the naked time you can get!! 

AFM - I'm childless today! yay ME time so have booked a hot stone massage for this afternoon. Thinking of getting a pedi too. But before that I have a house to clean ggrrr 
On the TTC front still no sign of O but still have a few days - Think I might O over the weekend. 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Just heard today that my sister has had a miscarriage. She went for her 12 week scan and there was only a sac, no baby. 
I would like to treat her to help lift her spirits. What can I do for her?


----------



## booger76

Oh, Skweek - so sorry to hear about your sister! I'm horrible when it comes to these types of situations. Are you close enough that you can visit and just spend some time with her? When this happened to my brother and his wife a few years back I just sent them a nice, personal note telling them how much I loved them and they were in my thoughts (they live 2000 miles away from me). But it's different when it's your sister, especially if you guys are close.


----------



## skweek35

Booger, tbh, She is one of those sisters who gets on my nerves most times but do we do get on most of the time. 
It is also her 40th birthday at the end of next week and we have already got a surprise birthday planned for her. My brother is coming over with his family from Dublin. 
Was thinking I can take her out the week after for lunch or afternoon tea or something.


----------



## Tui

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just heard today that my sister has had a miscarriage. She went for her 12 week scan and there was only a sac, no baby.
> I would like to treat her to help lift her spirits. What can I do for her?

Such a horrible way to find out isn't it. Poor thing. 

Gift wise it depends how she is taking it. She may just want chocolate and a dvd, and big hugs from her sis.


----------



## lola33

sorry about your sister.. It depends how she takes it, maybe she'll want some time alone and you can send her texts to show her you're around if she needs it. Or as Tui said, chocolates, a dvd and a spending an evening together could be nice too.

It's terrible and scary to see how much that happens..I hope we'll all get a healthy pregnancy one day.


----------



## Nikki1979

Skweek - So sorry about your sister. You could just let her know that you are there for her if she needs you. Even though my losses were early, I needed some alone time but I know some people want others around so they can cope with their losses. I hope she feels better soon. 

Booger - I hope your appointment with the RE goes well.

Lola - Fx'ed that AF stays away. 

Tui - You are still early and Fx'ed you get darker lines.

AFM - on CD 9 today. Should be ovulating in 4-5 days so the bedding marathon starts from today.


----------



## gonimi

Hi everyone! Sorry i have been absent for a while. Last three weeks were tough. Finally packed our house for our move to London and started our six week tour with families. Last cycle was a disaster. I got sick on CD 10 and did not get better until CD 17, so there was practically no chance. Got my period yesterday, which is, again, an early cycle. I just learnt that my mom has hypothyroidism, which can be genetic, so of course, I am wondering if my sudden short cycles are not due to hypothyroidism, since FSH was ok. In any case, if nothing happens in a couple more cycles, I will go check it out. I am wondering whether I am ovulating at all in these short cycles. 

On the brighter side, we are going on a sailing vacation August 9 to 16 right on my next fertile window (theoretically). Hopefully that will help with the BD. 

Sorry about your sister skweek, it's sad. I am sure just talking to you will help. 
Tui and Lola keeping fingers crossed! Booger, sorry to hear about your blocked tube. It's great to have IVF as an option. Sometimes I regret all this worrying we have to do. But only fifty years ago, women worried as much, but had only prayers to help them, not technology...:)

Best of luck to everyone. I'll sneak in to see how you are all doing.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks so much ladies. I spoke toher briefly last night and she seemed in good spirits. Her bf keeps saying they are not coping at all but then he is always so negative! 
Nikki - enjoy all the naked time you can get. FXed you catch that egg! 

Gonimi - good to hear the packing is all done. Hope the sailing trip is a fruitful one! When do you arrive in London? 

Tui - have you tested again? 

Lola- How's is your cycle going? 

AFM - I'm expecting to o this weekend but opk's are still negative. Will try getting some make time in soon. 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Tui

BFN girls at 10dpo. That's me out.


----------



## lola33

Sorry Tui. I'm out too, Af arrived this morning.. my cycles are longer now, I don't know why..they used to be 26 days long now they are 29...


----------



## Wcpp

Hello ladies 

I am somewhat disappointed. My screen on my phone cracked and I couldn't see anything on it. Which means my calendar is gone. I don't remember my exact date I had my last AF, what day I got my happy face. 

On July 17th I had a doctors appointment and I remember the form asking when I got my past period. I remember writing last week. That is the only thing I can kind of base off when my tww is near or past. 

However, I did notice for the past 2 or 3 months my bf would get her a 1 day before mine so I have been asking if she has gotten it. But I haven't asked in the 2 days.


----------



## skweek35

Lola - so sorry to hear af is visiting again. Did you say you are seeing the doctor next week? 

AFM - well there is no denying I'm ovulating I the next 36 hours! Have been doing opk's up to 3 times a day for the last 4 days and omg the one I just did is darker than the control line. 
I did grab OH lay night. Will if I can convince him again tonight. 
Hope everyone else has had a good start to the week.


----------



## Amil

Hello Ladies!! 

I found this thread by googling...lol I am so glad I did! Well here is a little about me, 37 ttc #1 have been trying for about a year. Went to Dr in June had an HSG on July 15th which found that one of my tubes has a polyp so I am scheduled for a D&C/ Hysterocscopy to remove polyp on the 8th this Friday.

Of course I initially freaked out because I thought there was something seriously wrong with me but after reading about other ladies(on another thread) success after procedure I am hoping this is a step towards my BFP. I welcome any feed back on the procedure(if anyone has had a D&C or Hysterocscopy)

Hi Tui!! I was on here before as Redbird but I forgot my login info and created another one. It's been a world wind for me the last few months but I am back!!! I am glad you are staying positive and hopeful all will work out in time :) I am exciting for ALL of us!!! :) :)


----------



## Tui

Hi amil, welcome back. I don't know anything about your procedure sorry, but I hope it goes well and you get your bfp after.


----------



## booger76

Lola - Sorry stupid AF got you. :hugs: Not sure what to say about your cycles getting longer - that's strange. Hopefully this cycle will go back to normal for you.

Skweek - Hooray for ovulation!Hope you have some good naked time with your OH. I hope your sister is doing okay, too.

Tui - Sorry about the stupid back and forth tests. Grrrrrrrr. How annoying. As if TTC wasn't stressful enough all on it's own! :hugs:

Gonimi - Good to see you check in. Your sailing trip sounds like fun. You know what they say "When the boats a rockin....." Let us know when you're settled.

Hi Amil - Welcome back! I hope your polyp removal goes well! I hear that having them removed can really improve your chances as they seem to be a pretty common cause of infertility. Good luck.

Nikki - Good luck catching the egg this cycle! Have fun in your naked time marathon. We need some good luck again on this thread.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies. Yes my sister had her D&C today. She was apparently sore afterwards (which I would expect). Now just waiting on the lab results. 

Welcome back Amil. Hope the polyp removal goes well. FXed you get BFP soon after that


----------



## gonimi

On no! Tui and Lola I am really bummed. I am quickly checking in from not much internet access. I was thinking of you hoping to get some good news. Oh well. Chin up for all of us and on to the next try. I know we will get good news soon!

Skweek I am moving to london on aug 18th...scary but exciting!

lots of hugs to everyone!


----------



## Tui

It's official, AF has arrived. Stupid tests are in the bin. Beware of ICs, they lie! I got 2 positive lines this tww.


----------



## booger76

Tui - Sorry stupid AF got you. :nope: Glad you threw away the IC! Hopefully this next cycle will be kinder to you. 

Gonimi - You're oh so close to being a Londoner! Although I wonder if it's like where I currently live - in order to add the "er" part to our location when describing where you are from you have to have been born here. Funny little quirks of places.

How is everyone?

Ugh. I am almost certain that AF is just around the corner. I wouldn't be surprised if she showed up later this afternoon or tomorrow based on how I am feeling. I am crampy, bloated, along with tender, swollen breasts. I'm also ragey (watch out poor co-workers) which is my surefire symptom that AF is imminent. If she shows tomorrow, that gives me an 8-day luteal phase this cycle. That would be my shortest yet! Just another sign that my ovaries are shriveling up and dying. Sigh. I am going at lunch to get a big, fat cookie - I don't care. I have been craving one for days and it's time!

We head out this evening for the RE appointment. It's not until tomorrow morning but seeing as it's 4 hour drive over there we have to make it an overnighter. That's okay - maybe we can find a nice place to have dinner. We'll come back tomorrow.


----------



## Tui

Sorry booger. Make sure the cookie is extra large and triple chocolate! 

Hope your appointment goes well x


----------



## lola33

sorry Tui.. :flower:
Booger, I hope it goes well, you must have been all stressed out during the trip! Let us know when you come back!
Nothing to report here...It's my weekend, but it's raining... so I don't know what to do !


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! 

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekends. Mine are always so exhausting - but I guess that's a good thing as means we are busy doing fun summertime things. Summer is fading quickly!

Well, Friday was the big day - our RE appointment. I had read some reviews online that the doctor we were seeing wasn't very personable but we didn't find that to be the case at all. He explained everything to us in pretty good detail and seems to be very well up on things. He had actually just come back from an national RE/IVF conference and was telling us about a few things he learned while there. That made me feel really good about our choice - knowing that he is keeping up on the latest and greatest technologies. 

Anyway, we talked about the results from the tests I have already had done. The lab here didn't send the actual films from my HSG, just the Dr's report so he isn't convinced that my right tube is blocked. He is requesting the films so he can see for himself. He said that lots of times the tubes spasm during the procedure and that will keep the dye from going into the tube. He also told us that if we didn't want to jump straight to IVF we could try medicated cycles, IUIs etc. He wanted us to know that was an option. DH and I talked about it briefly but decided to just move ahead - we've already been at this a year with no luck and since we'd ideally love to have at least 2 children, we don't want to waste anymore time. I appreciated that he let us know that we could do the other options if we wanted to though. He did reiterate that doing those options don't necessarily increase our odds all that much though - especially at my age (makes me sound old!)

He did a pelvic ultrasound and things looked a lot better this time than when my OB/GYN did it. I had 8-9 follies on each side, which was pretty exciting. She only saw 5-6 last time. He tried to measure my cervix with a catheter but it didn't work so I will have to do a mock embryo transfer so he can practice with my difficult cervix. He ordered some more blood tests cause he wants them run in his lab. I have to go to my lab here on CD3 and then they give me the vial of blood which I then have to freeze and ship back to them on dry ice - yikes! So much pressure. Poor DH had to do another SA. Oh well, I still don't feel too sorry for him. He also was in the room when they were doing the pelvic exam with the fun little dildo camera - I thought he was going to pass out with embarrassment. I feel it's good for him to see what we ladies have to go through though. 

We then met with the nurse coordinator who went through the whole process with us. She was also great. I know this is getting long so I'll sum up what our plan is - we are moving into IVF and I should start stimming in mid-September with a retrieval towards the end of the month. We talked at length with the doctor about doing a single embryo transfer (SET) since I really don't want twins. Based on the fact that we would prefer to do the SET, we are doing preimplantation genetic screening/diagnois (PGD). Doing the PGD will tell us which embryos are normal (have the correct number of chromosomes) and those are the ones that have the best chance of actually implanting. He said his clinic has close to a 70% success rate with women in my age category with embryos that have been through PGD. It's definitely more expensive but will hopefully give us a little more peace of mind. 

Since we'll be doing the PGD, I won't have a fresh transfer. They take a biopsy from the trophectoderm (the part of the embryo that becomes the placenta) on any expanded blastocysts on Day 5, freeze them and then wait for the test results to come back. We'll be looking at a transfer in December. We could do November but if the transfer is successful, then the due date would be August and that is busiest time for wildfires out here (and since DH is a wildland firefighter, it's not ideal). 

December seems so far away but it's actually nice to have a detailed plan in place. I feel for the first time in a year, I have a little breathing room. The doctor also feels that based on yesterday's exam, we can hopefully get lots of eggs. Lots of eggs gives us a better chance at a higher number of embryos, obviously and that hopefully gives us a better chance at more to freeze. 

Sorry for the book!!! I'm just excited, I guess.


----------



## lola33

Booger, that is NICE ! I'm happy you feel better about it all, and it must be so nice to have answers, to feel like someone is in charge, is taking care of it all.
December is far away, but you can look forward to it and I'm sure it will come fast after all... it's 4 months !
Positive vibes are good ! keep going ;)

Not much to report here, I'll O next week I guess. taking new vitamins, working, and enjoying summer too.


----------



## Tui

Wow booger, what a fascinating process. Really excited for you, and good on you for just jumping in there! They make us sound geriatric for wanting children at our age don't they, lol. Can't wait for your bfp announcement in December then xx


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Yes, Tui, nothing like waiting to try to have children for everyone to make you fee old. It's another "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation. Have them too young and you're irresponsible, wait until you're ready and "why do you want to do that now or you're too old". Sigh. It's pretty annoying.

Lola - Yes, it does feel good to know where we are headed versus trying every month and then seeing no results. I know that there is no guarantee with IVF either - that certainly makes it scary since it's so expensive. DH and I agree though that this is the right thing to do for us at this point and time. How are you doing? Any signs of O in the near future?

How is everyone else doing out there?????


----------



## Tui

Tired and sick, lol. Got to drag my butt out of bed to go to work. Hopefully I'll be better for the weekend.


----------



## Hattie75

Afternoon Folks, sorry havent been on here for a while. Hoping that some of you have had some positive news! We are still trying but I have lost interest a bit.. Dont get me wrong I still want a baby but I'm over trying and being disappointed. 

Have just been given a new role at work which starts in October. I feel a little guilty that I may leave if i get pregnant. Silly I know, just like pleasing everyone. 

Doctor has made referral to fertility clinic but we haven't heard anything yet. 

Am hoping the new job will help things as I will no longer have to do nightshifts just day and lates, which means I will be home more at nights!! 

Well better get ready for work, fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Tui

Bit hard to bd when you work nights so glad you have a more 'normal' job. And I know exactly how you feel about the ttc thing. I'm actually thinking about forgetting the whole business. So over it.


----------



## Hattie75

yeah i know what you mean about forgetting about it, I kind of feel that way but the hubby doesnt.. We will keep trying for the next year and then re think.


----------



## lola33

hey girls,

Hattie I understand and feel the same way. I stopped taking my BBT a while ago, and I'm having a drink without feeling guilty.. I stiiff TTC and all, I just don't want it to be all my life.
My DH was working nights til May, and that's also the reason we missed some good chances to bd.. I hope it will better for you in October.

Tui, I hope you feel better soon :flower:

Booger, I'm O'ing like now, egcm and all, and 4 days off, so yay! 

And yep feeling old too haha, I didn't tell anyone we're ttc and last time I met my best friend's father, he asked me if 'my husband didn't want kids', LOL like 'she's old and still no baby, so it must be because her husband doesn't want kids'.... wtf !


----------



## lola33

yay I got to time it well this month, I'm happy! now lets cross fingers...
I saw a couple last night, they are TTC too and she got pregnant very fast, but did a MC at 3 months.. That scares me..


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

Lola - Glad your timing was good this month. That's always a positive thing! How far into the TWW are you? I hate it when people just assume things like your father's friend did. Old school way of thinking. And then those kinds of attitudes make me feel even worse about delaying the process as long as we did. Ugh. :flower:

Hattie - Good to hear from you. The TTC process is overwhelming, especially after going at it for awhile. It's funny to think about the progression of things -going from just having sex all the time, to trying to figure out when you ovulate, to optimally timed intercourse - it's no wonder that it starts to feel more like a chore. Congrats on the new role at work! That's exciting! Good luck with your fertility doctor appointment. I was anxious for mine but felt good walking out of there with more information and a plan. Any forward progression is a great thing.

Tui - How are you doing? I see you are in the TWW as well. I hope you are feeling better by now and that the new job is still going well!

How are things going for everyone else?? 

Not a lot going on here. One week into the birth control pills and I'm already an emotional, bloated mess. Ugh. Glad that I don't have to take these for very long. :growlmad:


----------



## Wcpp

Hi ladies,

Today makes day 16 since AF and no smiley face so I can get the ok to do the baby dance. That is very weird for me. This past July or August I never got 2 lines to tell me that I am ovulating. During that time I was using first response so maybe it didn't catch it but now I am using clear blue.

I am worried. Could this be a sign of early menopause?


----------



## lola33

hi !
I'm 6dpo, not much to say ! we went to the beach and had a nice few days.. now back to work !
Wccp, I don't think it's menopause, if you don't have other symptoms than a neg opk.. do you see any bbt change during the cycle? maybe you O late with a short LP?
Booger, I hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, just stopping in quickly to say hi and yes I'm still around. Just been really busy entertaining DD and trying to keep my sister sane - my mother is being just a tad bit in her face!! 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Oh and onto the next cycle. Already on CD4. I was expecting it so I'm fine with AF arriving 
I'm hoping to read back and catch up over the weekend


----------



## Tui

Hi girls, hope you are all well.

Not much going on with me. 6 dpo so just waiting waiting waiting.........


----------



## lola33

Tui, we're cycle buddies ! 6dpo here too !


----------



## Tui

Fingers crossed for us both then xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi tui just came accross this thread as I'm back on the ttc journey after having LO in February . I started ttc at 40 and fell pg within 5 months . Sadly like you I had a mmc @12 weeks . We tried again and I fell pg 5th month again . This time we were blessed and after an uneventful nine months Sean arrived . He is now 6 months and I'm almost 42 !! So no time to waste for a sibling so I'm hoping back in :) 

Goodluck to you all :) age is only a number !!!!


----------



## Tui

Thanks honey. That's reassuring. Good luck on your quest for no 2.


----------



## lola33

hi girls
I hope everyone is ok? Tui I saw you got a faint positive? I hope you get it this month !!
I'm good here, CD10, sore boobs.. but that could be AF coming early... didn't test yet.. maybe I will on Friday..
qnything new for you girls?


----------



## Tui

No luck here sorry, tests are playing games again.


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui don't give up yet those temps look great !


----------



## Tui

Left wonderin said:


> Tui don't give up yet those temps look great !

Thank you for your optimism. Unfortunately this chart is just the same as all my other non pregnant ones. My pregnant chart looks really different so thats why I'm sure I'm out. That and the bfn I got just now, lol.


----------



## lola33

Tui, I have no idea why you got Bfps like that.. I guess you can change the brand for the tests ! Well, like we always say, you can still hope til AF arrives... when is it due?
I decided I'm not going to test before saturday. We're going on a 2 days trip tomorrow, going to hike and visit a few towns. I'll test after that..
Still have sore bbs. I never get that, unless on the day af is coming.. so fingers are crossed...
I hope everyone else is ok !


----------



## booger76

Good luck, Lola!!! I am so hoping this is the lucky cycle for you. We need some good luck around here. Enjoy your little trip and keep us posted on what happens with your test. :flower:

Tui - I know you feel out but you aren't just yet. Your chart still looks good to me. You need to take your own advice and stay away from those crap tests. :haha:

LeftWonderin - Welcome! Good luck with TTC#2!

Wcpp - Did you ever figure out what was going on with your cycles? Some women have cycles that are anovulatory - I think if it happens again it might be a good time to visit with your Dr. to see what's going on. 

Skweek - How are you doing?


----------



## Eksar

Hello. I am 37 years old, trying for #1. I had my IUD removed in May, so it's been three cycles with no luck. I know it's ONLY been three cycles :) My wedding is happening in early next year, so I'm dreaming about wearing a wedding dress with a little belly! I don't want to talk with my friends because no one is actively trying right now. Ones who don't have kids are not interested in this topic, and ones who have kids would just say "relax!" So I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread. 

I'm new to TTC, and just started to look for a basal thermometer. Which one do you use? Should I chart in Fahrenheit or Celsius? I'm thinking about buying one from Rite Aid. 

Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## Tui

Welcome eksar. I got my bbt from ebay. I temp in farenheit even though we are Celsius here! Not sure why but it doesn't matter which you use. Good luck.


----------



## Eksar

Oh, ebay! Thank you, Tui. I was getting frustrated that local stores don't carry BBT and ones on Amazon would have taken weeks to get delivered. I just ordered one on ebay, which should arrive within a few days. I look forward to charting!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) well cd 6 today just waiting lol.... I'm starting Opk on Saturday .... Now to seduce oh on Monday , tue and Wednesday lol.......


----------



## lola33

Welcome Eksar ! temping is good at the beginning, it shows you when you O and you can time it better. I gave up temping after a while, since I have cm, and I know I O around the same date now.
Leftwonderin, hi ! and yay for naked times soon ;)
Boogers, what about you? what's up?


----------



## Eksar

Thanks for the welcome, Lola! My periods are textbook clockwork, with Clear Blue and Wondfo indicating that I ovulate exactly on the 14th day. I have some ovulation cramps around that time too. So temping might not change anything about my TTC. But I'm taking a break from work, and I have more time than I normally am used to. I'm getting bored :) I have an appointment with a fertility specialist next month, so charting it might add more information for that meeting. 

I'm at the end of my cycle now. I wish I could jump forward to CD6, Lef Wonderin!


----------



## gonimi

hi everyone! hope you are all well. Sorry for the long absence. our summer sailing trip was a lot of fun, but i think it actually resulted in us missing our most fertile days...hence I just got AF yesterday. I was really hoping this was going to be it. I am really sad. I am also really exhausted. Went straight from sailing trip to move to London and working again. Plus, our new apartment flooded because the washing machine broke down and we have been living with dehumidifiers in the middle of the apartment for the last five days. Not very good start... On the positive side, London is an amazing city. 

I am very worried though about access to specialists. I can't even remember anymore if this was cycle 5 or 6, i'll have to go back and look at our posts :). But i am ready to give it a couple more cycles and then go see specialists. 

Lola how are you? Booger? Tui? Welcome to newcomers. 

Let's have some positive news around here!!! We need them!

Lost of hugs to everyone


----------



## Left wonderin

I feel it in my waters that this is going to be an Extra lucky thread in the coming months with lots of BFP :) I just know it !!!!! :)


----------



## Eksar

Yes! So I feel like I want to do something new every month for TTC. Just because :) I just read on another thread that some people use "cups." Those are cups meant for periods, and they collect the blood from uterus so that you wouldn't have to use tampons and pads. It can keep semen up by uterus if inserted after intercourse, so I'm going to try one this cycle. I just ordered "Instead Soft Cups" on Amazon.

Let me know if any of you have used them! My fiance is out of town for a night right before my ovulation, so hopefully this makes up for it :)


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Been away for the weekend at my mums helping her put up fencing and gardening and stuff. 

Eskar, I tried soft cups a couple of times. Now I just keep really still after bd, lol. One of the same sex couples on here used them to get pregnant, they asked him to "deposit" it right into the cup then inserted. It obviously worked.

Gonimi, sounds like a rollercoaster few weeks for you. Good luck in London.


----------



## booger76

Tui, look at your chart! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Tui

Been away for 2 days so haven't temped since friday. Who knows what it's doing now. I'll be back temping tomorrow (Monday) so I'll see what happens.


----------



## lola33

well I'm out. Got Af this morning. Now C9.. doctor said to call in september to get more tests.. I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## booger76

Oh, Lola - I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## Tui

Sorry lola. Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Welcome to the new ladies! I realy hope we havea few BFP's soon! 

Eskar - I used Instead softcups the month I fell pregnant with my dd! Plan on pulling them out again once we have moved. 

Lola - so sorry AF got you!! Has your Dr scheduled your bloods yet? 

Tui - Your chart still looks good hun! FXed af stays away! 

Gonimi - Glad you are enjoying London! Have you been to see the poppies at the Tower of London? We are hoping to get up there soon. 

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM - well the holidays have been really busy with keeping DD entertained/playdates and keeping my sister going. My mom has also been execptionally hard work recently!! But hopefully we have sorted her out (for now!) 
Have also been trying to find a new house. The market here is really slow and we keep loosing out to others in a much better position. So the plan is now to complete selling this house and to rent till we find the house we really want! 
So temporarily put TTC on hold till we have the first move done - hopefully moving at the end of the Sept or beginning of Oct.


----------



## Stenokat

I'd love to join you ladies on this journey. I'm 39 and DH is 41 and we are FINALLY ttc our first. I just stopped taking the pill July 18. I am on my first cycle of actively trying. I'm using OPKs and got a positive on Friday. Here's hoping that our baby dancing paid off. 

Good luck and baby dust to all of you as well!

:dust:


----------



## Tui

Hi stenokat and welcome. Good luck with your first cycle.

Hi everyone. Been a bit slack with the posting lately. Feeling a bit sorry for myself, lol. I'm ok now though. Ready to O at the weekend I hope, as long as trying epo hasn't thrown things out.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Stenokat

Tui said:


> Hi stenokat and welcome. Good luck with your first cycle.
> 
> Hi everyone. Been a bit slack with the posting lately. Feeling a bit sorry for myself, lol. I'm ok now though. Ready to O at the weekend I hope, as long as trying epo hasn't thrown things out.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Thanks for the welcome!!! Hope your O happens this weekend! Make sure and have some fun while BD'ing. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!

:dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi stenokat and welcome :) its been a bit quiet on here lately but we can change that lol....
I'm 41 heading to 42 .. I'm also 7 DPO but don't hold out much hope for this cycle . Second cycle trying for no 2 . No 1 is six months old .

Goodluck in your journey :) are you using fertility friend or temp taking ?


----------



## Stenokat

Left wonderin said:


> Hi stenokat and welcome :) its been a bit quiet on here lately but we can change that lol....
> I'm 41 heading to 42 .. I'm also 7 DPO but don't hold out much hope for this cycle . Second cycle trying for no 2 . No 1 is six months old .
> 
> Goodluck in your journey :) are you using fertility friend or temp taking ?

This is only my second cycle off the pill. I didn't do anything (other than BD) last month. This month I decided to use OPKs to see if and when I ovulate. I'd been on the pill for 20 years before this and the last few years I was taking active pills all the time. Having a period is strange enough...all the other stuff that comes with being off the pill has been interesting to say the least. 

Next month I plan on temping. I did start yesterday just to get in the habit. I have an iPhone app called My Days that I've been using to track BD, O, cervical position, CM, OPK results, periods, and now temps. 

I have my fingers crossed that I won't have too much difficulty getting pregnant, but who knows.


----------



## booger76

Hi Eskar and StenoKat and welcome! :flower:

I've been neglecting this thread lately, sorry! :nope:

I hope everyone is hanging in there and doing okay. :thumbup:

Well, it's official. I had my first blood draw for my IVF this cycle. I'm scheduled to start ovarian stimulation injections this Friday. I'm excited but super nervous too.


----------



## Tui

Sounds exciting booger, good luck with it.

I'm waiting on blood tests myself. It looks like I had a chemical last month so the doctor is doing a bit of investigating.


----------



## lola33

hi and welcome Stenokat ! ;)
Boogers, sounds exciting! lots of baby dust !! Lets us know how it went.
Tui, same here, cycle buddies again, I'm O'ing very soon. Would be fun to get both our bfp this cycle !

Stenokat, I hope your body will get fast to his cycle routine, and who knows, maybe you get a bfp VERY soon !! fingers crossed !

Left wonderin, I hope you get it fast too, let us know how is it going.

It's nice to have new people around here


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I caved and tested today 9dpo and bfn :( I know its still early but I feel I'm out this cycle . Ill test again in 2 days time , I've. 15 day Lp so AF not due for 6 more days .


----------



## Tui

Early days honey. You aren't out yet.


----------



## Left wonderin

I really wish your head turned green or something !! Lol.... Something obvious !


----------



## Tui

I vote for a blue bellybutton lol.


----------



## Ladybird6972

Hello ladies,
I'm new to B&B, I'm 41 my dh is 44, so were starting pretty late. That alone has me worried. We've been trying for about four months with no success...and yet again today..af showed so I'm on CD1 yet again. I don't really know how to use opk's, or the chart. I think I might look into it though. I don't have a bbt...yet. Its nice to see a thread for women my age! 

Hoping for bfp's for you all!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi lady and welcome :) there are lots of us in this club :) I'm 41 42 in 2 months ( eeeek) I had my first LO at 41 and now trying for no2 . What type of cycles do you have ? For example if you have 28 day cycle you would start using Opk as soon as AF is finished . So (cd6) counting day6 , so you poas once or twice a day and once the test turns positive ( two lines of the same colour it means you will ovulate within 12-36 hours .

Charting is great for getting to know your cycles and confirming ovulation . Most people use the fertility friend app . If you want to know anything about temp taking or charting pm me and ill fill you in , or anymore questions you have I'm happy to help :) and in no time you will get your BFP :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui I like your thinking ! Now what shade blue ??? Tink we should all announce our BFP with a blue bellybutton !!!! Lol


----------



## Ladybird6972

Thank you so much. Yes I have 28 day cycles. Well, I always spot for two days before full flow so I don't know if that would make it 30 day cycles. Sounds like opk's will be on the shopping list! Lol! I don't get up at the same time every day so I don't think charging would work for me. I guess I could set an alarm though. Do you use regular BBT's or would a regular thermometer work?


----------



## Left wonderin

I don't get up at the same time either , especially now with a 6 month old ! I try take temp at the same time but doesn't always work I used to set alarm ,take temp and go back to sleep. I have use both a regular digital and a bbt . Currently using a normal one as my bbt takes too long to beep the other is done in 10 seconds !


----------



## Ladybird6972

Thanks so much! I think I'm gonna give it a shot! Your help is so much appreciated!!


----------



## Tui

Welcome ladybird to the old farts club, lol.

Good luck with the charting. I recommend a proper thermometer though, it's more accurate. 

Any questions just ask.

Most of my tests are back now and all completely normal. Guess thats good. Still waiting on karyotype test. Hope that's normal too as we can't fix that one.


----------



## skweek35

morning ladies, Sorry I've been missing too! 
Welcome to all the new ladies!! 

life has been really busy here. Between hospital/doctor visits and buying a house - yes you read that correctly!! We finally have a house to move to!! And its gorgeous! Lets see if I can figure out how to add a link. 
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-32166282.html 
Hope that works. 
We are hoping to move before November, then TTC #2 will be back on!!!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Ladybird6972

Tui said:


> Welcome ladybird to the old farts club, lol.
> 
> Good luck with the charting. I recommend a proper thermometer though, it's more accurate.
> 
> Any questions just ask.
> 
> Most of my tests are back now and all completely normal. Guess thats good. Still waiting on karyotype test. Hope that's normal too as we can't fix that one.

Ha! Love the old farts club! Lol! I won't be able to get a bbt until tomorrow so I hope that don't screw anything up for this cycle. I'm having a weird af this month. Had medium bleeding for one day and now I'm back to spotting! The cramps just don't feel like they usually do. I wonder why?


----------



## Tui

My periods have got lighter and lighter since stopping bcp. Still as long as they are regular it doesn't matter. 

A couple of days won't hurt if you can't get a bbt straight away. The main thing is detecting that shift between pre and post ovulation. With some women it is quite subtle, so two decimal places can make all the difference.

Love the house skweek. Very posh. Well done for getting it, such a relief.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm loving that kitchen ! The green is fab ! How is everyone ... I'm in the boring zone out and waiting for af !! Lalalalalalalala ..... Anyone testing soon ?


----------



## Tui

Just about to ovulate so everyone knows what I'll be doing this weekend......


----------



## Ladybird6972

Bow chicka wow wow!! :winkwink:


----------



## Nikki1979

Skweek- love your house, its awesome. Congrats!!

Welcome ladybird :flower:

Leftwonderin - I am 10dpo today. Was thinking of testing tomorrow but had a few spots of red blood when I wiped today. Think I am out.


----------



## Tui

Do you normally spot before AF? Could it be IB?


----------



## Nikki1979

I don't think its IB. I spotted last month for the first time on 9dpo.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooh Tui go to it ;) I hope those :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
Do their job :haha:


----------



## Stenokat

Well, ladies, I think I'm out this month. :witch: is due Monday or Tuesday. I just checked my CP and it's medium and open. :(
I have an appointment with my primary care doc on Monday morning, so if :witch: hasn't arrived, I'll have them test. I am not very hopeful, though, with an open cervix. 

As this is only my first true cycle of trying, I can only imagine the roller coaster those of you who have been trying for months on end have been living. How do you keep ttc from consuming you? I can't stop googling and checking for things.

I hope those of you still waiting to test have positive news soon!!

:dust:


----------



## Tui

Welcome to the world of ttc :hugs: I've been trying since January and had a mmc in July. It can consume you if you let it. Just try and be patient as even in your 20s a year is average. It will happen.


----------



## Stenokat

Tui said:


> Welcome to the world of ttc :hugs: I've been trying since January and had a mmc in July. It can consume you if you let it. Just try and be patient as even in your 20s a year is average. It will happen.

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm going to take a dollar store test tomorrow a.m. just to see what it has to say.


----------



## Tui

That's a whole new addiction. POAS anonymous member starting up here :haha:


----------



## Stenokat

Tui said:


> That's a whole new addiction. POAS anonymous member starting up here :haha:

Last month I took one about five days before :witch: was due. This month it will be a day or two. Isn't that improvement? LOL :lol:

I'm trying really hard not to become a POAS addict. ;)


----------



## Tui

Yes, well done. I always say I'll wait but come 7dpo I've just got to try ! Ridiculous really.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh more poas addicts ! I always say ill wait but like tui come 7dpo I'm itching to try ! Ttc can consume you :) but the end result is so worth it . I've made such good friends on bnb and would now be lost without them ! Its a rollercoster ride for sure but it helps if you try to keep a positive mental attitude :) if ya don't get a BFP and the ow arrives , I personally feel sorry for myself for an hour or so let myself be disappointed and swear words appear but then I think mmmm in 12 or so days I get a fresh chance at this :) so with her she brings a gift of a brand new cycle :) hang in there girl it WILL happen but try enjoy the ride along the way :)


----------



## Stenokat

Thank you so much for the encouragement, Left wonderin! If I am out this month, I am vowing to not POAS until after :witch: is due next cycle ;) We shall see how well that works out :rofl:

It's difficult to not want to POAS, though, because I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis and will have to have a med adjustment ASAP after conception.

:dust:


----------



## Tui

In that case don't hold out. Get peeing! No judgement here x


----------



## pea-in-pod

Just want to say hello! I'm also 38, trying for number 3. Well, trying to convince my hubby to try for number 3!!
I've had 4 miscarriages from starting till now, but I'm lucky to have two beautiful daughters! So I feel blessed either way. But really would love another!
Sorry to read of your miscarriage tui :( it's really heartbreaking isn't it. But the good news is: you know your body can conceive, so I do believe you'll get that baby eventually!
What part of beautiful nz do you live in?


----------



## Tui

Hi pea.

I live down south where it's quiet and green, lol. Sorry to hear of you losses. I'm glad you persevered and got two lovely little ones. I hope I can do the same. 

You are welcome to join us. Good luck with talking dh round. Hopefully you can join the poas addiction we seem to have round here :haha:


----------



## lola33

Hi girls !

Glad to see people are talking around here !
I Lmao with the Bow chicka wow wow :D and that's what I'm doing this weekend too since O is like NOW
POAS addicts, no judment here ! and I like to have news for you. In general, I try to wait til AF is due, but sometimes I can't wait!
Well nothing to report here...
I hope you all have a nice weekend :)


----------



## lola33

Skweek : Your house is awesome !!! congrats !


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm all for poas once you share the results ;) hope everyone has a lovely day :)


----------



## Stenokat

And a BFN just as suspected. Ready for the :witch: to fly through so we can get back to trying. 
Hopefully we will have good news from those of you who will O this weekend in the next couple of weeks. 

:dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Stenokat said:


> And a BFN just as suspected. Ready for the :witch: to fly through so we can get back to trying.
> Hopefully we will have good news from those of you who will O this weekend in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> :dust:

Awh sorry about the bfn ... I hate seeing stark white :hugs: looks like AF will arrive for both of us soon . Come on girls ov now we are cheering you on and need excitement in the Tww .... Symptom spotting , the works :happydance:


----------



## Nikki1979

Stenokat - sorry about the BFN :hugs:I am also on thyroid medication and need a 30% dosage increase as soon as I get a BFP. 

Lola - Good luck with catching the egg this month. 

Leftwonderin - maybe you have a shy bfp and hope the stupid witch stays away.

I got AF yesterday as well. Surprisingly it came early and for the last couple of years, my luteal phase has always been 13 days and this cycle, it was just 10 days. It could be screwey with all the supplements I am taking.


----------



## Stenokat

Nikki1979....it's nice to find someone else on here in the good ol' thyroid boat!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Well I'm also a secret POAS!! hehe Did a test last night and again this morning (AF expected sometime in the next few days) and all BFN - which I'm happy with as we are about to move. Really don't think it would be fair of hubby to expect him to do all the packing and moving and also want to try keep bump a secret from my mom till almost 3 months - she just gets way too excited and tells everyone!! 
So I'm totally fine with BFN this cycle. 
Stenokat and Left - cycle buddies??


----------



## Stenokat

skweek35 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well I'm also a secret POAS!! hehe Did a test last night and again this morning (AF expected sometime in the next few days) and all BFN - which I'm happy with as we are about to move. Really don't think it would be fair of hubby to expect him to do all the packing and moving and also want to try keep bump a secret from my mom till almost 3 months - she just gets way too excited and tells everyone!!
> So I'm totally fine with BFN this cycle.
> Stenokat and Left - cycle buddies??

Congrats on the move! You're probably right about the timing for a BFN. 
Cycle buddies for sure!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well maybe not !!! FF took my crosshairs away this am :( In fairness my temps are not at all accurate this month ! I took them at random times and after random periods of sleep as LO was unwell and kept waking up during the night so alot of broken sleep ! So not quite sure where I am in my cycle !! If I ov on cd 11 or later ???? Who knows !! I usually have a 28/29 day cycle so AF Should arrive by Saturday at the latest .... If not ......... Its anyone guess what's going on ....... I've a couple of ic left so might do a hold and test for the fun of it !!! Seriously I'm 99.9% sure I'm not pg but there is always .5 of a chance I am ;) lol........

I hope we are cycle buddies ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls- mind if I join in? I'm 38 (39 in Dec), DH is 36. We've been trying 'for real' (with OPKs and charting) since Jan this year. I'm currently on cd10 but I usually O between cd16-18 of a 28 day cycle, so I still have a bit to go. AF got me a whole week early this past cycle - a-nnoy-ing! 

I've had blood work done and an HSG and all clear here! DH's SA came back as 'fair', so we're going to have that retested this week. I had all of our paperwork ready and an appointment set up to see a specialist and I stopped...I wanted to see if we could do this on our own for a few more months, especially since things are seemingly ok with us. We'll revisit that in Jan. :)

so I'm just in the boring time right now.....:sleep:

wishing :dust: to all of you!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi wish and welcome :) I'm new too and still trying to get to know everyone :) your right to wait that BFP could be just around the corner ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, left! yeah, my gut - whom I usually ignore - was just screaming at me to stop filling out the paperwork and to cancel the appt. So we'll see if it was just indigestion or something. ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope I don't think so ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

This so going to be a SUPER lucky THREAD I just know it !! I'm on another thread ttc over 40 and its been so successful we have 6 babies and 3 on the way !! Not bad for over 40s and there is only 11 of us on the thread lol......


----------



## Tui

Morning everyone.

Welcome wish. You did make me laugh with your indigestion comment :haha: fingers crossed. 

Left, hope your chart sorts it self out soon. 

I got two different temps this morning so a bit confused. I think I've finally ovulated but will see tomorrow. Word of warning ladies, taking evening primrose oil screws with your cycle!


----------



## Hattie75

hey girls. just as we have so many new people on this thread heres a quick update of where I'm at. 
Turning 39 in two months. Been trying 11cycles now. 
The papers for the fertitly clinic are on the table. (Weird I feel like I am cheating on a test if I fill them out) Anyone else out there feel like this?
Had inital blood test and hubby had his checks - all good. I now have to all the tests again as they want them on day 3 of my cycle. So waitin until I can do that. 

Question my period is really light and last only a couple of days. I do get a little show a few days before that though. Do I start counting my cycle from the day it is a proper flow?

At this stage we do the testing then wait to see if we qualify for funding.

YIP - More waiting!!! 

On up side the job with nightshifts finishes end of the month. this should help with limbdo!! 

Is anyone else going through the same process?Am in NZ so know every area is different.


----------



## Tui

Hi hattie, I'm in the middle of those tests right now. Most back and all normal so far. Just waiting on karyotyping. 

And yes cd1 is first day of full flow. Don't worry about it being light or short, as long as its regular it is fine my doc says.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes lightness doesn't matter once there is 3 days of flow so I was told by my doc but then read 2 day so who knows . No testing here just yet ... My LO is only 6 months and only trying 2 cycles now , if no success in 6-8 months may think of it . But for me its all down to age I'd guess lol... I was blessed to get pg twice in 8 months at 40 .


----------



## lola33

Hattie, I would count as day 1 of AF too, even if very light.. I would also wonder why it's so light.. since one of my best friends had her period while she was pregnant, it took almost 3 months before she noticed she was actually pregnant.
Other than that, yep the fertility tests, must be a little weird to have them around.. but better soon than later for sure.. I'm supposed to call the doctor this cycle, but I decided to give it a last try. I'll call in October.
I hope you're right,and that this will be a lucky thread !


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm im wondering if ill have my egg reserve checked ?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hattie75 said:


> hey girls. just as we have so many new people on this thread heres a quick update of where I'm at.
> Turning 39 in two months. Been trying 11cycles now.
> The papers for the fertitly clinic are on the table. (Weird I feel like I am cheating on a test if I fill them out) Anyone else out there feel like this?
> Had inital blood test and hubby had his checks - all good. I now have to all the tests again as they want them on day 3 of my cycle. So waitin until I can do that.
> 
> Question my period is really light and last only a couple of days. I do get a little show a few days before that though. Do I start counting my cycle from the day it is a proper flow?

This is me! That's why I stopped filling out the fertility specialist paperwork and thought we'd wait the full year before going that route - definitely felt like we were cheating or something, esp since all tests have come back 'fair' or better! Only 8 cycles down, turning 39 in Dec. :)

and I asked that specific question of my OBGYN re: flow vs spotting - any flow, light or heavy, before noon is cd1 (she said _'technically _before noon'), so if you start at night, then the next day is cd1. 

Good luck to you, Hattie!:thumbup:


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

It's been a while since I have checked in and there is a lot going on around here! It's nice to see all the chatter and updates. It seems like there is a lot of positive energy in here right now, which is awesome.

It looks like everyone is still chugging away on the TTC train. :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi no news here , AF still hasn't arrived !!! I'd be thrilled if it wasn't for the a t I've done 4 pg tests throughout my cycle all stark stark white !!!!!!!! Thinking I may not have ovulated this cycle so who knows when she is likley to show up !! 

So anyone close to testing ??? I need some poas entertainment :haha:


----------



## Tui

3dpo here so it will be a few days till I can poas. Waiting patiently, not.


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui when do you start testing ? I try hold off but always fail miserably ! Well AF arrived bang on time 28 day cycle so my irregular temp taking must have trowm FF off :) onto a new cycle for me :) must order some more Opk :)


----------



## lola33

same here 3dpo... have to wait.. patiently..


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no - I'm so sorry left! 

can't wait for the poas results from you girls! I try really hard not to be an addict - I stick with the expensive ones and definitely wait until I'm late. Which barely ever happens, which is why I don't bother! I would just drive myself mental and like I need more of that!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish2BMom said:


> oh no - I'm so sorry left!
> 
> can't wait for the poas results from you girls! I try really hard not to be an addict - I stick with the expensive ones and definitely wait until I'm late. Which barely ever happens, which is why I don't bother! I would just drive myself mental and like I need more of that!

Thanks but I'm fine really :flower: expecting this to take a bit of time :) would love a BFP for Christmas :happydance: all we can do is try ! Oh is fully on board with no2 now :happydance: it took a wee bit of persuasion lol


----------



## gonimi

Hi everyone! Sorry it has been so long. Moving to London has been so crazy. We have been dealing with a washing machine flood and bad landlords for the last three weeks. But happily it's over now. 

No exciting news. We BDd on days 8,10,11,12,13,14 ...:) but then hubby got sick and stopped (but we were exhausted anyway...). I have no idea which day DPO i am in because I am not temping or doing sticks and I don't know when/if I ovulated. I have a feeling it was on the 14 though. So that would mean I am on 9DPO. I am having some blood. I was out and suddenly felt very weak and needed to come back home and rest. I kind of feel like before my period. But it's too early (only 23CD). Even though my period has been inconstant these past two cycles. 

Of course I am hoping this is implantation bleeding, even though it kind of feels like my period. I will keep you ladies posted. 

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone else too. Tui Lola. everyone who is in TWW.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, WOW this group has really exploded over the past few weeks. So many new ladies!! I too am loving this positive vibe here!! Always picks me up when I pop on here. I'm just eagerly awaiting our first baby of this group!! I'm sure there will be a group of BFP before long! 
A few bits of news here - 
TTC - no sign of AF as yet. I was expecting her yesterday or today some time so tested this evening and still BFN - which I'm fine with as we aren't officially TTCing at the mo. More just NTNP till after the move. 
Yes the move - looks like we are about to complete the sale of our house. So looks like we will move in with In laws for a few weeks.(that would make for interesting TTCing!! HAHA) Really hoping to move into our new house before the start of November. (as DD's 2nd birthday is Nov 11th!)
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Tui

Left wonderin said:


> Tui when do you start testing ? I try hold off but always fail miserably ! Well AF arrived bang on time 28 day cycle so my irregular temp taking must have trowm FF off :) onto a new cycle for me :) must order some more Opk :)

Will probably start 8dpo, lol. I have no patience.


----------



## Stenokat

:witch: arrived for me, but it was the strangest period I've ever had. Day one was heavier than normal, as I usually only spot the first day. Day two was like a horror film. Now I'm at day three and just spotting. I've always had periods that are around six days. Also, I always cramp bad during AF, and this time I've had zero cramping. Oh, the joys of being female.


----------



## gonimi

Keeping fingers crossed Tui...

I am also keeping them crossed for me even though I am not very hopeful for some reason. I have had a tiny little bit of blood for the past four days. I have been expecting it would develop into a full blown early AF but it hasn't yet. Sore boobs and back pain, but kind of feels like early period. Today I was expecting to see flow, but instead got brown spots and now nothing. It's hard not to home it's IB but somehow I think it won't be (or maybe I don't want to get too disappointed). I will not test though.


----------



## lola33

hi girls ! Sorry AF got some of you...
Tui I guess it's time to test very soon ! I'm waiting one more week... I have absolutely NO symptoms..
Glad to see some of you are back !!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I had a very weird AF one day full flow then brown string !!! Bought cq 10 I'm gonna take it between AF and OV hoping it improves egg quality :)


----------



## Tui

7dpo today. I'll be testing from tomorrow but I'm not going to get stressed out about it. I'm in a happy place this month.

Left, stenokat, sorry you are having funny cycles. You too gonimi. Think you should all test just to rule it out :rofl:

Sorry you are having accommodation troubles too gonimi. Landlords can be a nightmare. How long are you staying? 

Good luck lola. Anyone else near to testing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm amazed by the weird AFs - I swear this has only happened when I started to pay attention to them! early AFs, spotty AFs, short AFs - why why why??
I'm sorry to all of those who got them! On to October!
I'm right around O right now (cd17) but not temping or OPK'ing to try to stay calm and less analytical about it all but I think I'm stressing myself out more not knowing. I'll prob temp tomorrow to see where I'm at based on that. No ewcm this month either, except a huge blob last week. But that wasn't anywhere near normal O time for me. Sighhhh... still just waiting!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm not Opk either this month just going to bd every other day from cd 9 and ill temp


----------



## Tui

All tests back, and all normal :happydance:

Just a waiting game it seems. I'm hoping I have some good news in a few days.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## lola33

Tui did you test today?
I got weird Af and weird symptoms as well... I had sore boobs all last months... now I decided I'll stop listening to my body ! :coffee:
CD9 here...


----------



## Tui

Nothing yet on tests. Thought I saw a shadow but just going crazy, lol. Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Left wonderin

Great tests are all normal :) you chart is looking good ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX Tui!! your chart looks great!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, So sorry AF got you ladies!! AF finally arrived on Saturday for me so CD5 for me. With each cycle we get that bit closer to full blown TTC!! (as opposed to NTNP) 
Looks like our house buying venture is moving forward nicely!! By the sounds of messages and emails we should be moving out of our house in the next 4 weeks. Will most likely move to inlaws for a few weeks before moving to our new house! 
Roll on moving day!! 
Tui - have you tested yet?


----------



## Tui

Sorry girls nothing but shadows, but only 9dpo so not given up yet.


----------



## Tui

Off work sick. Bfn this morning. Nothing else to report :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui said:


> Off work sick. Bfn this morning. Nothing else to report :haha:

Hope you feel better soon and are having a lazy duvet day :) BFN your only 9dpo still early days ;)


----------



## lola33

Tui, hope you feel better soon :flower:
Skweek, glad everything goes well with the moving!
How is everyone else doing? any testing soon?
I'm still waiting here...


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope I'm waiti g to ov ! Then onto Tww ... I hope this is a lucky month for everyone :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

no testing here - can't even get my body to O this month, it seems. Oh the joys of being 'of advanced age'. cd20 and still low temps, though plenty of ewcm. Grrrr....
what was it we were saying about crazy cycles?? :wacko:


----------



## lola33

ewcm is good.. it should be soon wish2be!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope so, lola!! I'm sick of begging DH to BD to get the right nights!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish2BMom said:


> I hope so, lola!! I'm sick of begging DH to BD to get the right nights!

I know the feeling !! Its gotten so bad I've set reminders on oh phone :haha: this morning he was like " what the hell !!!! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA, left! I should try that! 'oh look! it's Sexy Times o' Clock!' 

I'm running out of terms to make it less awkward (or more awkward, thus funny?) like 'I was thinking we could get busy tonight!' or 'hey...how about some bow-chicka-wow-wow?' I'm pretty sure he thinks I'm nuts and it's probably not sexy at ALL.


----------



## Tui

Wish2BMom said:


> HAHAHA, left! I should try that! 'oh look! it's Sexy Times o' Clock!'
> 
> I'm running out of terms to make it less awkward (or more awkward, thus funny?) like 'I was thinking we could get busy tonight!' or 'hey...how about some bow-chicka-wow-wow?' I'm pretty sure he thinks I'm nuts and it's probably not sexy at ALL.

:rofl: sorry, it's only funny because I've been there too!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish2BMom said:


> HAHAHA, left! I should try that! 'oh look! it's Sexy Times o' Clock!'
> 
> I'm running out of terms to make it less awkward (or more awkward, thus funny?) like 'I was thinking we could get busy tonight!' or 'hey...how about some bow-chicka-wow-wow?' I'm pretty sure he thinks I'm nuts and it's probably not sexy at ALL.

Lol :haha: that hilarious !! My reminder today didn't work :nope: he flipin fell asleep on me !!!!!! Lucky its only cd8 ..... Was just getting in a practice session :thumbup: mmmmm what to put on his reminder for cd 10 , 11, 12 and 13 ;) lol.....


----------



## lola33

HAHA ! I'm sorry too, but it's too funny !
We all know what it is..! we can say it the way we want it probably says " Make me a baby, Let's procreate !!"
They shouldn't complain, they're getting lots of bow chicka wow wow :winkwink:

At least they understand and try their best, and that's nice.

I think I'm going to test on Monday or Tuesday .. fingers crossed !


----------



## Tui

Good luck lola.


----------



## Stenokat

Nothing to report here. Waiting for O. Seriously hoping something positive happens this cycle because DH is having some pretty serious foot surgery on October 14. I'm sure trying in November will be out. 

To those of you having a little difficulty getting OH to DTD, try getting a Brazilian wax. It works every time for me. 

:dust: to those waiting to test!


----------



## jessiecat

Very excited and a little nervous to be joining this forum after 19 years of preventing pregnancy!! I'm 37 and DH is 31. I'm hoping my "old" eggs will be balanced out by his "younger" healthier swimmers. :muaha:
DH and i have been married for 2 months and started actively trying this week when I got my smiley face on my Clearblue digital ovulation kit. I've used the period tracker on my iphone for a few years now and my cycles are regular and for the most part, predictable. I laughed when I read all the ways we're trying to get our sig others to BD. I thought it would be much easier but with full time jobs and busy schedules it can be exhausting to fit it in during the work week. So far we've tried different rooms in the house, lingerie, and a candlelit soak in the tub!!!! We're in the 2ww now so we'll see what happens. Not trying to put too much pressure on myself since it's only our first month trying, but my sister got pregnant second month at age 35 so I'm hoping I'll be ok too.


----------



## Tui

Welcome jessiecat, good luck.

Huge temp drop for me this morning. Think I'm out.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Heehee! I know I'm not alone so thank you all for laughing with me!! ;)
Steno - OUCH!!! 
Welcome, Jessie! I hope you get a quick BFP too!
1dpo for me, FINALLY! official tww now, though typically more of a 10-day wait. 
Tui, nooooo - I hope your temp rises again in the morn!
Good luck Lola!!


----------



## lola33

Hi Jessicat ! and welcome! I hope you get it as fast as your sister. Fingers are crossed.
Tui... well.. Lets hope it comes back..
Wish2b, yay for O !

I think I'm out too.. Af should be here tomorrow, I'm CD29 now, and I have that funny feeling in my body.. feeling I don't like to have, that says "heyyy AF is on her wayyyy":growlmad:


----------



## Tui

AF got me today. Pretty bummed now. Good luck everyone still in tww.


----------



## lola33

Same here, I'm out.. Af showed up this morning.
Sorry she got you. We're really cycle buddies !
C10 now... sigh...


----------



## Left wonderin

Lola and TUI sorry she got ya this month :( its so awful when she arrives but then .... 7-10 days later you get a brand new chance again that's the only upside of her arrival as I see it 

Plenty of chocolate and wine girls xxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry Tui and Lola - dang it! :hugs:

I think I'm out too, already. I think my temps were playing tricks on me b/c they fell right back to pre-O temps the day after I got the little spike (and I use "spike" very loosely). FF and I are not feeling like I've O'ed this month, so that's great. cd23 here, just waiting for AF to come so hopefully I'll have better luck in even getting an egg next month. This whole process can be SO ANNOYING!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Can you share your chart ?? I love chart stalking ;) lol....


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, I feel like I'm neglecting this lovely group! Just been so busy lately and minus my laptop( on OH's notebook- which I hate!!). 
Welcome Jessie!! FXed you can kickstart out BFP run! 

Lola and Tui - so sorry AF got you!! 

AFM - oh the moving front - mortage appropved! yay yay!! So ready to go when everyone else is ready! Hoping it won't be too long now. 
hope all is well


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies I successfully seduced OH three days in a row ;) I should ov in the next 2 days .... So I'm hoping to get lucky one more time ;) lol.....
Then come Friday its that fun time ....... The TWW yahoooooooooo .


----------



## Wish2BMom

my chart is boring and only has a few days on it - I try to only chart around the time I normally O so I can see the shift and confirm that I did, or just take a temp sometime after cd18 and confirm it's over my normal cover line of about 97.9. I had one day of 98.1 but that was after a night of a couple of wines (tends to raise my temp a bit) and then a 98.0 after a restless sleep.
However, I did take my temp, just for giggles, around 1pm one day and it was 97.9 as well - so same as my morning-haven't-moved-yet temp?? I should say - I think my thermometer is busted! 
So now I'm completely in the dark! AF is due this weekend, though. No signs of anything getting in the way of that, but thankfully no spotting yet this month.
My Ovulation Chart
left - woohoo! shake your money-maker, girl! ;)

congrats on the mortgage approvel, skweek!! oh the fun of homeownership! get ready to sign your life away!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I was expecting to come back here to a few pages of missed chat. 
So much has been going on and so much on my mind at the mo. 
I saw a private ortho surgeon last week. To cut a long story short I'm having my coccyx removed on 20th Oct. Yup a bit of a set back to TTC but will be well worth the op in the long run. 
on the house move front - no news as yet so FXed we only move sometime in Nov. (Give me time to recover a bit to help a little) 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Who is in the TWW? 
Who is waiting to O?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi skweek! what's a coccyx? and why are you having yours removed? I might be late to the game in that story...

I'm in the TWW waiting for AF, approximately 3 days late according to my normal calendar of events. But with such a weird month, I have no idea if I O'ed, O'ed late, or what is going on. BFN yesterday, cm is turning colors today but still no spotting.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi is your coccyx a bone in your bum ?? I'm in the Tww 6 DPO ...... It could go,either way bfn or BFP on,y time will tell and sure ill just keep trying until,I see those two lines ;) moving is stressful !!! Hope your all better by then


----------



## curly555

Hey girl, right there with you. i started trying to concieve my first 7 months ago at 38. Got pregnant right away. Had a missed miscarriage 8 weeks later. Turned 39. Been trying again for over 3 months since. 

My situation is a bit bleaker. I started trying to concieve because a reproductive endocrynologist i went to see about freezing my eggs told me my hormone levels were so poor, I was "years too late" to freeze my eggs and tried to sell me on donor eggs saying I'd never get pregnant with my own eggs.

Well 2 months later, me and my poor boyfriend of 5 months were pregnant. Unfortunately, it didnt stick. My boyfriend, however, did and he is now my husband. We are hoping for a second miracle pregnancy.

But my situation is rare.* I have sooo many friends that are popping out kids who are older then me. One colleague who's wife (i believe) is a year older then me had a baby 3 weeks ago. Another friend who is 2 years older then me (so about 41) had a baby in June. In fact its her second. Her oldest was born when she was 38. Not to mention my step grandmother who couldnt get pregnant at 35 but had a perfect baby girl at 45. Give it time and dont get discouraged. :flower:


----------



## Stenokat

Good luck with your surgery, Skweek. I'm sending healing energy and positive vibes your way! 

I just began my TWW. I suck at temping, so I have no clue if I O'ed or not. I did have one smiley on a CBE OPK. Only time will tell. 

Hoping for a BFP for you, Wish. Praying for a miracle for you, Curly.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hello all,
I am new here and trying for number one!
I just got married less than a month ago and am 38 also.
I am anxious about the process and would obvously like to have a baby soon!
Any words of encouragement lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Jenny! Congrats on being a newlywed!!
Welcome to TTC fun! The ladies on this sight are very welcoming and encouraging - I hope things work out quickly for you!
have you ever tried to get pregnant before? some things to think about using, if you never have, are Ovulation Predictor kits and taking your basel body temperature throughout the month. These tools allow you to become more familiar with your body so you can time your 'baby dances' (BD'ing) at the right times of the month. Though I'm sure being a newlywed, you have that covered already! :blush::haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) its lovely to see more people joining in :) me being a newbie myself love it :) 
It seems lots n lots of people are ttc over 35 it seems to be the norm now :)


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks Wishing2bemom!

I haven't tried before but unfortunatley three years ago I had a unplanned miscarriage after about 5 weeks, very early on. And yes I have been reading alot about what to do when you are trying, I may start temping and buying the ovulation strips to see if that will help.

I am trying to not get stressed about the process however, your mind gets wrapped up in everything very quickly, lol.


----------



## jessiecat

welcome jenny! I'm 37 and we've been married a few months. started actively trying a couple of weeks ago using the clear blue fertility monitor. I, like you, had an unplanned pregnancy but it was over a decade ago and ended in miscarriage. this at least gives me some hope, knowing that I CAN get pregnant. I just got AF so hubby and I clearly did not conceive on our first try. Looking forward to reading about your journey. Hope we can support one another and that this process goes smoothly and fairly quickly for us both!!


----------



## curly555

Stenokat said:


> Good luck with your surgery, Skweek. I'm sending healing energy and positive vibes your way!
> 
> I just began my TWW. I suck at temping, so I have no clue if I O'ed or not. I did have one smiley on a CBE OPK. Only time will tell.
> 
> Hoping for a BFP for you, Wish. Praying for a miracle for you, Curly.

Thank you so much Stenokat!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Been taking a bit of time off to chill out. Got a bit much last month. Need to catch up now. Hope everyone is well and welcome to the new girls.

Great news, I have some new contract work so will be much busier (and better off) soon. Good really as it takes the mind off ttc. 

Think my opk will be positive tomorrow, so guess what I will be doing this weekend, woo hoo!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Hello ladies! I have been reading this thread with interest and would love to join in.

I am 36 ttc#1. Got married in July and came off bcp in August. First cycle was a horrible 43 days with every crazy sympton going.

Now on cd16 and waiting to O. Have been temping and using opks but not even a sniff of a + yet. Really hoping to see a + soon to give me a litrle bit of comfort that things are working ok.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, tui! being busier will definitely make things a bit easier and balance things out for you. Good luck on the ++ coming up!

welcome, bluefairy!


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui we missed you :) what do you work at ? Being busy is definetly a positive :) I know what you will be doing this weekend ;) ......

Blue fairy :) hello and welcome hope you stick around till we all get our BFP cause they are coming soon and sure why not have a chat and a bit of banter along the way ;) 
Any news wish ? AF ? I'm 8dpo and feeling its just not happening this month !


----------



## Tui

I work part time in an organic herb place, but my real job is in engineering. I write reports for companies on an as and when basis from home. Good money when I can get the work, but it's usually only for a couple of months at a time. Looks like they want me till Xmas so I'm very pleased.


----------



## Tui

Had a great opk this morning .....
 



Attached Files:







1412881291543-1.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Stenokat

This is your month, Tui. I can feel it


----------



## Wish2BMom

the stupid :witch: got me - 5 days late, that's not fair!! but I knew it was a long shot so I'm not broken up. I really think I'll believe it when I see a bump!

Cheering on the rest of you! <3


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, 
Welcome to all the new ladies!! Hope your journey to a BFP is short! 

Tui so glad to see you around again. Yes work can really keep oru minds off TTC at the best of times. 

AFM - getting really nervous for the op in just over a weeks time. Still so much to sort out before then. 
I think I'm about 6DPO. Keeping FXed that its a BFN this month otherwise op will have to be postponed for at least a year!! Really perfer to get it out of the way! 
Hope you all have a great weekend! 
Tui happy :sex:


----------



## Tui

Looks like contract work has fallen through, had a row with dh last night and think I missed the egg. How can things be so great one day and so crap the next!

Skweek, good luck. A bfp would be a blessing but I know what it's like to be in pain. My carpel tunnel is getting me down. Going to see doc to try and get an op sorted, but if I get a bfp beforehand I'll be buggered. It got worse when I was pregnant before.

Sorry for those that got AF xx


----------



## Bluefairy1

Thank you for the welcomes! Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

CD 19 here and just got a solid smiley on the clearblue advance digi first thing and a positive (I think) on a cheapie opk just now.

DH is sick with a cold at the moment but managed to :sex: yesterday, this morning and hopefully will tomorrow too.


----------



## lola33

Hello hello !!
Sorry I've been away. I took a week off and visited spain. Now I'm back, and ready to O, very very soon. I have an apt with the doctor October 20, to talk about the options I have and do some tests, after 10 months trying...

Welcome to all the new ladies ! It's nice to see Tui's thread with lots of nice people.
Wish2be, I'm sorry AF got you.. I was hoping it was your month.

Tui, well cycle buddies again?
Skweek, I hope the surgery goes well. Good luck!
Fingers crossed for all of us for this month :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Caving at 12dpo .. Testing with fmu ... So expecting a BFN . I will keep you posted :)


----------



## Tui

Lola, I jumped ahead of you a bit. Think I'm 2dpo.

Beautiful hot days here now, think we skipped spring and jumped into summer! Took the cover off the pool yesterday. Woo hoo.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Tui

Left wonderin said:


> Caving at 12dpo .. Testing with fmu ... So expecting a BFN . I will keep you posted :)

Any news?


----------



## Wish2BMom

lola33 said:


> Hello hello !!
> Sorry I've been away. I took a week off and visited spain. Now I'm back, and ready to O, very very soon. I have an apt with the doctor October 20, to talk about the options I have and do some tests, after 10 months trying...
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies ! It's nice to see Tui's thread with lots of nice people.
> Wish2be, I'm sorry AF got you.. I was hoping it was your month.
> 
> Tui, well cycle buddies again?
> Skweek, I hope the surgery goes well. Good luck!
> Fingers crossed for all of us for this month :)

thanks, lola! FX'ed for you!! Spain....just sounds amazing!

left!! we need to know how the test went!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well BFN here ....... Hi ho hi ho its off to November we go !! BFN suck lol..... 
Right this month I'm throwing the kitchen sink at it !!!


----------



## Tui

Sorry left, next month for sure xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hope so would be the best birthday present EVER !!!


----------



## Stenokat

Sorry to hear of your :bfn: Left. Hopefully you will get that :bfp: for your birthday!

Personally, I am 8dpo and having no symptoms of anything...not even my usual PMS symptoms. Each day it's more and more difficult not to POAS. 

Hopefully by Christmas we will all have :bfp: 

:dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

No symptoms are a good sign ;) oooh its hard not to poas isn't it !! Not knowing kills me at least I know even I fit is a bfn and get on with it . . Good luck il be watching with interest :)


----------



## Tui

4dpo.......ho hum........


----------



## Bluefairy1

3dpo here according to ff. Only unusual symptom is sore nipples.

I have a question re temping. Took mine this morning (always before i get up/move/speak etc) and got a temp that did not show a rise to confirm o. Took temp again straight after and gave me a higher temp. Took again and confirmed the higher temp. Which do i use??? Possibly a dodgy thermometer? But i am now uncertain as to whether i actually did o.


----------



## Stenokat

Left, I was actually going to POAS with FMU this morning and totally forgot. :rofl: 
This morning I have some very mild cramps. :witch: will probably get me. I'm hoping not because DH had some pretty serious foot surgery yesterday and I'm not sure when he will be up for DTD again. If she does get me, I just hope his recovery is a speedy one. I'm not getting any younger over here. :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Stenokat said:


> Left, I was actually going to POAS with FMU this morning and totally forgot. :rofl:
> This morning I have some very mild cramps. :witch: will probably get me. I'm hoping not because DH had some pretty serious foot surgery yesterday and I'm not sure when he will be up for DTD again. If she does get me, I just hope his recovery is a speedy one. I'm not getting any younger over here. :winkwink:

right?? do you hear the ticking?? 
when DH told me that he made an appointment with a urologist and it wasn't until Nov 4th, I about died!! THEY KNOW I'M OLD, RIGHT??
:coffee:


----------



## Stenokat

Just a random aside....I'm a court stenographer and I'm proofreading a transcript this morning and I accidentally have "dpo" in my transcript where "do" belonged. Oh, my! Wonder what was on my mind?!?!?!? :wacko:


----------



## Tui

Haha, I always have it on my mind. I see businesses advertising where I live with initials like TTC or BD builders. Even saw an OPK the other day :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

:rofl: steno that is so funny !!! But seriously it does take up every second of your waking day :haha: blue sore nipple is a good sign:)

Still no sign of AF , zip .... :shrug: she is only due tomorrow but usually get something ?


----------



## Tui

Fingers crossed left, stay away af!


----------



## lola33

Left I hope you get it !! fingers are crossed !
Steno, that is funny, it's all we think about haha ! Last time I had a dream, I had a baby but couldn't remember his name... I was like 'what kind of mother doesn't remember the name of her child??' :haha:

Tui, yep, same here ! I'm OLD come on Bfp !

I don't know when I O'd.. I usually get O pain and I just got Ewcm this month... around the same time as I usually do, so I think I did o? 
I see the doctor Monday.


----------



## Tui

I don't really feel o so can't help there. 

I dreamt the other night that I had a baby and was struggling to burp it, had no idea what I was doing. I then put it on the dining table to change it's nappy and it turned into a dog, just like the ones I have! Hidden message there perhaps, lol ?


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi Ladies, 

I am so happy I just got my :bfp: today
I am sooo nervous and really am hoping for a sticky!
Please send positive vibes!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Stenokat

Jenny Bean said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am so happy I just got my :bfp: today
> I am sooo nervous and really am hoping for a sticky!
> Please send positive vibes!
> Good luck to everyone!

Congrats, Jenny! Here's to a happy and very healthy 9 months! I hope the :bfp: is contagious to the rest of us :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh I want an epidemic !!! Jenny so happy for you :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Oops AFM no AF yet ... But I know I'm out if she doesn't arrive by sun ill test again just for fun . But I'm 99.99999999 % sure she will be here tommrow


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and as for being old !!! Happy 42nd for me in 3 weeks time !!!!!! My early 40s have been all about ttc lol...


----------



## lola33

Jenny !! YAY ! congrats ! 
Tui dreams are so silly sometimes !
Left.. I hope Af stays away


----------



## Tui

Congratulations jenny, all will be just great, don't worry xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks everyone!

It is still super early so I am very cautious right now!
But good luck to every one and I am hoping for :dust: to all 
xx


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats Jenny B!!!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Congrats jenny bean! So exciting!!


----------



## Stenokat

Left, I'm due for :witch: this weekend too. Hopefully she misses both of us!!! FX!

:dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope she arrived his am :) so onto cycle 4 ... I've ordered lots of Opk so I'm ready lol.


----------



## Tui

Sorry left xx

Anyone near me in the tww? I'm 7dpo today. Chillin in the garden. Well I'm laying paving stones!


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui those temps look very good !


----------



## Stenokat

Sorry to hear, Left.


----------



## Tui

Left wonderin said:


> Tui those temps look very good !

Thanks honey. Unfortunately all my charts look like that! I used to scrutinise them for signs but they all look the same, lol. If it takes another hike in a couple of days I may rethink.


----------



## Hattie75

Hey girls! Quick Question! Periods have been like clockwork for years 27-29 days and then suddenly last month I had two periods in the month. Two weeks apart! Has anyone had a similar experience. Just waiting to see if they all normal this month. Also hoping to hear if we qualify for public funding for IVF. Fingers cross for everyone out there!


----------



## Tui

Sorry I can't help, been on bcp for years, and periods been regular since January. If it happens again visit doc, may be sign of something that needs checking like fibroids ? Sure it's just a one off xx Good luck with funding xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Not sure what is going on there???!! Maybe a trip to the GP ? Might be break through bleeding due to low progesterone ?


----------



## jessiecat

Hattie-I noticed that I sometimes have a pink tinge in between cycles now, but never a full on period. I would definitely get checked out.


----------



## Stenokat

So :witch: was due yesterday. There was no sign of her, so I check CM and no sign of any flow whatsoever. Did a FRER and got a :bfn:. Still no sign of her today and I still just have lotion-like CM. I have no symptoms of pregnancy or AF. I've had some very mild cramping on and off the last few days and had a couple of days where I was ridiculously emotional, but that's it. Nothing else. Needless to say I'm a bit confused. :confused:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congrats Jenny!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I feel you, steno! My body has been one big mystery the past few months. Late AF, week early AF, spotting, no spotting or signs of anything....Mother Nature is a jokester sometimes...
Though I REALLY hope yours means BFP!!!!


----------



## Stenokat

Wish2BMom said:


> I feel you, steno! My body has been one big mystery the past few months. Late AF, week early AF, spotting, no spotting or signs of anything....Mother Nature is a jokester sometimes...
> Though I REALLY hope yours means BFP!!!!

Thanks, Wish! I hope so too. Still nothing and another :bfn: today. I've only been off the pill since August, but every cycle since going off has been like clockwork. I'm trying not to get my hopes up just to be let down, though.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies. 
Tui FXed your temps stay up there for a long time! !! 

Left FXed you still get a bfp. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

Afm - af arrived late on Saturday. Just in time for op today. Yup finally having my coccyx removed today! Just waiting to be taken to theatre now. Saw the doc this morning and he asked us to wait at least 3 months before ttcing again. Boohoo. Was really hoping for a December bfp!!


----------



## Stenokat

Skweek, best wishes for a successful surgery and speedy recovery!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Goodluck with the op hope it takes your pain away . I'm gearing up for round 4 lol.... Cd4 today ...and waiting for Opk to arrive in the post .


----------



## lola33

hi ladies !
Steno, where is AF??
Tui Did you start testing? ;)

I went to my doctor apt. He's not worried, 10 months trying is not that bad blah blah blah, still sent me to do a hormonal blood check and a test on my CM right after BD, to see if my mucus is friendly and if the swimmers are ok.
I have to do the blood test on cd3 and the cm test on Cd14/15. Well let's hope I won't have to..


----------



## Tui

Hi lola. Hope your tests come out good.

Yes I have been testing. BFN so far at 10dpo. Think I'm out. Oh well.


----------



## Stenokat

Haven't tested since Sunday and still no AF. Yesterday my lower back was hurting and I was a bit grouchy last night. Other than that, no signs of anything. I'm starting to think I had an anovulatory cycle. I guess I need to buckle down and start properly temping next cycle.

Best of luck on your testing, Lola!


----------



## Wish2BMom

any updates, steno and tui?

I hope your procedure was a success, skweek!


----------



## Stenokat

No new news here. Just lots of CM, mild on and off cramping, and no AF. I'm currently 3 or 4 days late. I was going to test this morning with FMU and totally forgot. Guess I'll try to remember to test tomorrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

f...forgot?!?! have you ever been this late before?
I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Tui

Thought I'd share my news xxx
 



Attached Files:







1414001540460.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui !!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so so so so so so happy for you ! Yahoooooooooooooo 
I just knew it from those temps ! How are you feeling ??? I'm sooo excited


----------



## Tui

Hasn't sunk in yet. Very nervous after last time. I got a digi for a definitive answer but I still don't believe it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Shut the front door!!! Congrats, tui!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

have you been having any symptoms or just a late AF?


----------



## Stenokat

Tui, I'm so happy for you!!!! Congrats!

Wish, I've been on the pill for 20 some odd years. Only been off since August and everything went like clockwork until this month.


----------



## Tui

Wish2BMom said:


> have you been having any symptoms or just a late AF?

I'm not actually late yet, lol. I had a really sore uterus on Saturday, felt bruised. I thought it was from too much gardening, maybe not as I was 7dpo.


----------



## jessiecat

aww Tui!!! So so happy to logon and read this wonderful news.


----------



## Eshnick

Hi ladies and congratulations Tui!!!
It's hard to follow that post &#128513; but I just wanted to stop in and introduce myself to the group.
I've added a couple of posts in the TTC and LTTC groups, but thought this was a great place to be. 
The short version is I'm 36 DBF is 37 nearing 38. He has a 13 yo and I had an unsuccessful pregnancy at 24yo...seems likes eons ago.
We've been TTC for a little over 4 yrs, we've been together 5 yrs. 
We started at the fertility clinic last month and so far we know that we have MFI - azoospermia. We go in on 10/30 for our follow up visit where the RE will give us our blood test results and we'll discuss next steps. DBF also has an appt for the reproductive urologist on 11/5. I'm thankful that DBF is cooperative in spite of his seemingly resistant comments at times (gotta love capricorns lol). 
I look forward to getting to know you ladies (ok back to the beginning of this thread to read through &#128522;)!


----------



## Tui

Welcome honey xx 

Will catch up with everyone tomorrow, been a crazy day!


----------



## Mauijaim

Yay Tui! Very exciting!! I've been following this thread for a bit now. I'm also 38 and we're TTC our first. Your story gives us hope! 

We've been trying off and on for about a year, but it probably wasn't the best time to try. In Aug-13 we moved from Hawaii to the mainland and started new jobs, then this spring we bought our first house. How many major life stressors can we count there...? Leaving HI was an emotional struggle for me and it took quite a few months for me to not feel heart broken.

So here we are all settled into our adorable new home and giving it a go again. I'm currently 3 DPO, due to test on 11/2 and trying not to think about how slow the next 12 days are going to creep by!


----------



## lola33

TUI !!! :happydance: :crib: :headspin:
So happy for you !! Let's hope for a sticky bean !

Steno, what's up? Did you test?

Hi to the new ladies !and welcome :)
Eshnick, you've been very patient.. 4 years is long. I hope the fertility clinic will find a solution for you!

Mauijaim seems like you had a lot to do before having this baby. Now you're ready ! Good luck !

Afm, well Af is due in 4 days. I don't sleep very well, but that might be because I'm unemployed.. lol and I found 2 cats, my neighbor passed away, and the family moved out and left them behind... It's getting cold and it's breaking my heart. And We're planning on moving oversea next spring, and it's a LOT to plan and think about..


----------



## Left wonderin

That's alot going on Lola ! Those poor cats :( cats are hardy though and very resourceful ! Maybe you could call animal welfare ? Moving how exciting ! Where are you moving too ? 

Welcome ESH :) sounds like you have lots of patience ;) sounds like things are moving along now in the right direction :) looking forward to getting to know you :) 

Tui I'm still grinning from ear to ear for you :)


----------



## lola33

Yeah.. I got them nice and warm places to sleep in our garden, while I try to find a solution!
We're moving back to Usa, yay ! But I have to wait for the visa process blahblah.. takes a while..
What about you left? I don't remember, are you close to O or in the TWW?


----------



## Stenokat

Just tested with FMU and a FRER and yet another :bfn: I had a feeling I wasn't pregnant. I guess that's why I was hesitant to test. Hopefully hubby starts healing from his foot surgery a little faster so that we can get back to TTC. 

Lola, what area of the States are you moving to? 

Tui, I woke up this morning still excited for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, I'm sorry, Steno!

welcome to the new girls!! 

lola - that breaks my heart about the kitties - I have 2 of my own and they're the only babies I have! I think it's a misnomer about cats being able to fend for themselves, though, after they've been in a domestic situation. :( Some are good hunters but not all! So a shelter or whatnot will be great, whatever you decide. It sounds like you're going to find the best option for them! 
And welcome back to the States! Where are you heading? to leave Paris, though....ahhhh - kinda like Maui leaving HI! that would break my heart too and I've never been to HI! :)

tui - still celebrating!! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Lola ov is just around the corner :) started Opk today :) 

Tui has it sunk in yet ???


----------



## Tui

Left wonderin said:


> Lola ov is just around the corner :) started Opk today :)
> 
> Tui has it sunk in yet ???

No, not in the slightest! Getting lots of sharp pains, I'm hoping it's little bean bedding in tight. Bloomin hurts sometimes though, lol. I don't remember that last time.


----------



## jessiecat

Maui- I'm also from Hawaii and live on the mainland (you know how Hawaii is-I'm sure we have some people in common). i miss home so much (mostly the food and the ocean) but it's just way too expensive and isolated. My hubby has never been so we're planning a 2 week trip there in the spring so he can meet my friends who still live there and my extended family. I'm going to test the same week as you! How long have you folks been trying? 

Welcome Eshnick! 

Hi to the other ladies! 

Tui, excited for you. This one WILL stick.


----------



## Mauijaim

Jessiecat- good to know we're in the same boat with Hawaii and the TTC timing! Which island are you from? We're are heading back to visit Maui and family/friends over the new year. It'll be our first visit since we moved away. I'm excited. :)

What day are you going to test?


----------



## jessiecat

Maui- I'm from Oahu! I haven't been home in 2 years. Whenever I go it's usually for 2 or 3 weeks so i need to plan ahead. I don't have a set date to test. AF is due around Nov 5 or 6 so I think I'll just wait and see what happens. I've been keeping track of my cycles for the last 2 years (off BCPs) and i vary anywhere from 28-40 days. I'm not hopeful that it's going to happen very quickly so I don't want to get into the habit of testing too early month after month just to be let down.


----------



## Mauijaim

Jessie- AF is due Nov 1st or 2nd. My cycles range from 30-32 days but have been as short as 28 and as long as 34 on occasion. We did a good job timing our BD'ing with the day of O and the three days preceding, so now we just wait and see.

Here's a question for all the girls...does one abstain from alcohol during the TWW? I went out with girls for happy hour tonight but stuck with club soda. Some say don't worry about it yet, others say alcohol works against conception. Just curious what everyone thinks...


----------



## jessiecat

I had a glass of wine last night and I'm in my 2WW. I know a lot of women who have a glass here and there while pregnant too. I think we're a little too limiting in the U.S because providers are concerned about malpractice suits. Women in Japan continue to eat sushi/sashimi while pregnant but we're told to avoid most fish except the occasional can of tuna. I know if i have issues it's more because I'm 37 years old, not because i had one glass of wine.


----------



## Mauijaim

That's how feel as well (age vs alcohol). Again, nice to hear I'm not alone in my thoughts. :)

Woke up this morning with a nice headache as if I did enjoy a libation or two last night. No fair! Looking forward to a quiet, rainy Saturday.

6 DPO today, tick-tock!


----------



## Tui

I had a sip of my dh's beer last week, oops. Man it was good though! Feel bad now but I'm sure a mouthful wouldn't have hurt. I've also had two tins of tuna and some smoked salmon in the last week. I can only think that little bean wanted it, as I rarely eat the stuff.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Tui! Glad to still see you here after you BFP. :) we're going to need your wisdom! 

I know tuna is questionable, but I thought moms-to-be were supposed to have salmon once a week? So many things to keep straight regarding prenatal nutrition...!

How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## Tui

I think tuna worries are about mercury that's all. Not really supposed to have smoked salmon as it's cured rather than cooked. Yeah whatever! If I avoided everything that was iffy I wouldn't eat! I don't have anything from the deli, or sushi because of the rice. Other than that it's just common sense. You would turn into a nervous wreck otherwise. 

No symptoms yet really. Starting to loose my sweet tooth again that's all.


----------



## Mauijaim

So until today (6 DPO), I really haven't had any symptoms. I woke up with a headache akin to being hungover, but I didn't drink a drop of alcohol. Quite the opposite actually...I had 3 club sodas last night.

When I decided it was time to get out of bed, DH suggested having my parents over for dinner and I almost cried because that meant I'd have to clean the house on top of doing tons of laundry. That mood passed in about 15 min.

As the day has progressed, I'm having dull/achey cramps (mild) much like pre-AF, which is not all that unusual for me on a regular cycle. The left side dull ache into my groin is new. Boobs are doing nothing and they're usually a little tender by now.

The thing that's driving me most nuts is that my bottom front teeth are sensitive/achey, much like you get after using tooth whitening strips too much. Has anyone else had or heard of this being a symptom?


----------



## lola33

Hi girls !
well.. I just got a faint BFP. First time of my life! I have no idea what to think, it was with FMU, but it's a cheap test, so I'm not getting too excited and I will buy a new test tomorrow..
I'm sharing it, do you see the faint line?
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mauijaim

Lola- I see it! It's funny, it is really faint and if I zoom in it disappears, but zoomed out I can totally see it! How many DPO are you? Any symptoms? Fingers crossed for you and let us know after you test tomorrow! Baby dust!!


----------



## lola33

AF is supposed to arrive in 2 days... Tuesday.The picture doesn't show very well, but there's a line for sure.. I'll test tomorrow or Tuesday.. Now I just don't want to get too excited.


----------



## Mauijaim

I'd like to say I know how you feel, but I've never gotten a BFP before. Not even a faint one. It's going to be hard to keep your brain from being too busy over the next few days but try to relax and do something nice for yourself. I admire your mindset. :) I can't wait for you to test again!


----------



## lola33

I've never gotten a Bfp either! I'm not a poas addict, but today, for some reason, I decided to use a test.. and got a faint +. I don't have anymore tests, and here in France, everything is closed on Sundays.. so I have to wait til tomorrow. Maybe I'll try to hold FMU and run to the store! lol
Oh also, I asked my doctor about alcohol and he sais to was ok during TTC, as long as you don't get drunk all the time LOL
So I'm having a glass of wine sometimes! I'll stop as soon as I'm pregnant though.


----------



## Stenokat

I hope your faint line is darker tomorrow, Lola! You could always pee in a paper cup in the morning and then run to the store rather than hold it. 

Myself, I'm on CD39 (usually 31) and still no sign/symptom of anything. I haven't tested in a few days because I'm quite tired of seeing :bfn:


----------



## Left wonderin

Lola that s not faint !!!! That's a BFP !! My line was much fainter than that at 12dpo :) so excitied for you 

Here is my line at 12 DPO yours is much clearer :) 

See bumper crop of BFP has begun yahoooooooooooooo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jessiecat

oh lola there is a faint line there!! excited to see what happens for you over the next few days!


----------



## lola33

I hope you're right left !! Yours was very faint indeed, did it get darker the day after?
I didn't even think about peeing in a cup BEFORE :haha: thanks for the tip !
Steno, it is weird... did you try another brand of tests? I hope your body isn't messing with you!


----------



## Mauijaim

Lola- thanks for asking the doc about alcohol. I may enjoy a glass of my favorite wine tonight :) I'm trying to do the math on the time diff between OR and Paris so I know when the stores will open and I can check back for your second BFP ;) 

Steno, are you certain you O'd this cycle?


----------



## lola33

Mauijaim I'm 7hrs ahead ! it's already night here ! And it's already tomorrow for our NZ ladies !
Thank you girls, I'll keep you updated


----------



## Stenokat

I'm not certain I O'd because I haven't been temping because of the fact that my schedule is all over the place. I had a positive OPK the same day I normally do. If :witch: doesn't show in a couple days, I'll try another brand. I was using FRER because the consensus is it's the best. Guess I'll try Clear Blue in a day or two.


----------



## lola33

You're so patient ! try tomorrow ! Fingers are crossed !


----------



## Tui

Ooh lola, how exciting. Fingers crossed but looks good to me. Woo hoo.


----------



## Mauijaim

Steno- oh our bodies and the games they play. I've heard that FRER is where to start with confirmation on CB. I've also heard that FRER is pretty reliable by itself. So who knows. I anxiously await the results of your CB test.

Lola- looks like it's pushing 10 pm in Paris right now, so I'll check back when my alarm goes off in the morning for the result of your second POAS.

Baby dust to you both!


----------



## Stenokat

Purchased Clear Blue digis tonight. If no AF tomorrow, I'll POAS with FMU. I wouldn't call myself patient, Lola. I just don't feel pregnant, so I'm convinced it will say I'm not. I just wish :witch: would show so I can get back to trying. I think I'm going to start setting an alarm to temp. I'll post my results tomorrow.


----------



## lola33

Steno, I know how you feel.. and I don't feel pregnant but ...
 



Attached Files:







stick.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Stenokat

Just took the CB digi and it says not pregnant. I guess I didn't O this cycle. Maybe the stress of hubby's surgery threw me off. I'm going to start setting an alarm for temping beginning tomorrow. Thanks for the support!

Congrats, Lola!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lola yahoooo that's 2 BFP this cycle hurray !!!!!! So excited for you !! Now you pregnant ladies don't go Mia , stay and share your journey with us xx 
Steno sorry about the bfn and hopefully hubby will be fit and we'll soon x 
Afm : Sean is sick so temping went out the window :( opk still - and saliva testing still neg so guess I'm still waiting . Am due to of between tue and Thursday so the biding will get going tonight ;)


----------



## Mauijaim

Woohoo Lola! Congrats!

Steno- hang in there! The temping will help reduce the ambiguity this time.


----------



## lola33

Thank you so much ladies!
I hope it a sticky one!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WAHOOO Lola!!!! Congrats!!! 
I'm so glad to hear you don't feel pregnant too - goes to show that for all of the symptoms we're looking for, there could be none to find! 

Steno - how frustrating! I know how you feel, girl! hurry up, AF, so she can get back to trying!

I'm so happy for 2 BFPs so close in this thread!! I hope your luck rains down on all of us!

afm: solid smiley on OPK this weekend, so O'ed at some point. Temp wasn't super high this morning, though. But I felt O pains on Sat and had ewcm all weekend, so BD'ed both nights with Preseed. Haven't used Preseed before, I'm hoping this is lucky for us! :) DH has 'fair' motility so I'm hoping the preseed was a little slip 'n' slide for them and got them to where they need to be! That being said, I realize we have a lower chance of things, so trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Tui

Congratulations lola. H&H 9 months xx


----------



## lola33

Wish2be, I read a lot of good things about preseed, I hope it will help you ! 
It has to be a lucky thread right? ;)
And nope.. no pregnancy symptoms, boobs are a little sore, but they always do before AF.. otherwise absolutely NOTHING. I mean it's easy to think anything could be preggo symptoms, like I don't sleep well, but I don't think it's related.

Well as I said, I'm trying not to be too excited, mc happens so often :/

How are you feeling Tui? 
Steno, it's so weird you don't have Af though ! 

So nice to be able to share with you girls. I can't tell anyone before at least 2 months.. That's going to be a Christmas preg announcement !


----------



## Mauijaim

Lola- sorry I couldn't say more this morning but I was barely awake and needed to get my butt in gear for work. It's ok to be excited! Don't deny yourself the super excited part because of the rate of MC. It's your turn girl! Soak it up! How fun it will be to announce at Christmas. I'm secretly hoping the same for myself.

Wish- fingers crossed for the swimmers in the slip and slide!

Steno- keep us updated on your cycle 'reset.' Hope things straighten out soon.

Left- be sure to hydrate! &#128521;


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Lola, wishing you a H&H 9 months. The Christmas announcement will be a perfect gift for your family <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Looks like I may have ov today so into the Tww earlier than expected !!!! Will have to confirm tommrow with neg Opk


----------



## jessiecat

Lola! So happy for you! We all understand your fear, but really try to enjoy this. You've gotten over one huge hurdle for the 35+ group and that's getting a BFP!!!! woo hoo!!


----------



## Tui

Taking a break for a bit girls. I'm about to have another MC. 

Take care and good luck. See you in a bit.


----------



## Mauijaim

Oh Tui, I'm so sorry. I am thinking of you. Please take care of yourself. We'll be here when you're ready. Much love!


----------



## lola33

Thank you so much! I'm really trying to, but it's so scary yes. When I look around here, so many girls had several Mc.. 
But yay, 10 months trying and 35 years old and I made it! 

I reallyyyyyyyy hope you get it soon too, I'll stay around to see your Bfp news !

Tui, I'm so sorry. We'll stay around here and wait for you. Don't lose hope. We all know it happens and it will work at some point.


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui I'm sorry to hear your news xxx come chat with us whenever you feel up to it until then ill be thinking about you x


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh Tui, I'm so so sorry. HUGE :hugs: 
We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Stenokat

Tui, I'm so sorry to hear this news. I feel safe speaking for all of us here when I say that we are praying for you and will be thinking of you while you're on your break. We will definitely be here for you when you return. I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain, but I know that there isn't anything. Just know I'm thinking of you and sending cyber :hugs: your way.


----------



## jessiecat

Tui- No!!!! :( We will be here for you when you're ready to come back.


----------



## lola33

Steno, anything new for you?
What about you girls, what's up?
Afm, I did a blood test and it confirmed my pregnancy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wooooo lola!!!!

I'm only 3dpo, finally got a decent temp rise this morning. Left boob is a little sore and 'downstairs' is just buzzing, but that's per usual. Maybe slightly constipated too, #sosorrytmi! 
_(I use hashtags in a sarcastic way, esp after seeing the Jimmy Fallon/Justin Timberlake skit)_

Just waiting....booooring.


----------



## lola33

haha I love that #video !
Well... TWW ! fingers are crossed !
#comeon #wheresthebaby? #happynakedtimes #letmeknow ;) :D


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Lola!

Glad to hear things are well with you still!

I'm 10 DPO and waiting to test on Sunday (11/2). This week is creeping by. So far no symptoms out of the norm besides sensitive teeth which started 5 days ago. Temps still high...business as usual in the TWW!

I'm gonna have to go look for that video...I could use a giggle!


----------



## Stenokat

Woo-Hoo, Lola! That's great news!!! AFM, I'm still waiting on :witch: Maybe she's waiting for Halloween :rofl: Who knows? I certainly don't! If she's not here by the weekend, I guess I'll take another test for giggles.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, it's hysterical! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dzaMaouXA

I am not on Twitter - I can't keep up with it. Is that the 'oldest' statement you've ever heard or what?! I'm already out of touch with the kids and I haven't even had my own yet!


----------



## Mauijaim

Bahahaha! That was awesome. Especially the last line. &#128540;


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha!! I just had to watch it again. #classic


----------



## Left wonderin

Lola I'm so thrilled for you :) it's all official now yipee . Think I'm 1dpo so let the waiting begin . Hi everyone else :) sorry for short post but on my phone nd hate typing on itxx


----------



## lola33

haha thanks for the video ! I watched it again too, love it !
Steno, I would take another test yeah.. Ever happened to you before, being late and all?
I really hope it was too early and that you'll get a bfp


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi ladies-

Well, the temp took a downward trend this morning. Not looking good. AF due Saturday or Sunday. Chart is below if you want to see. Hoping for the best, but expecting the usual.


----------



## Wish2BMom

could be implantation dip! I'm HOH for ya!


----------



## Mauijaim

You think, Wish2? Isn't it kind of late for implantation? I guess one never knows as our bodies run the show and we seem to be the last to know what it's up to.

I'm feeling pretty dang good today after a super stressful work day yesterday and an evening mood swing that almost caused the earth to reverse rotation... &#128540;. Today I feel awesome...high energy, good mood.

The sensitivity in my teeth has dwindled to barely noticeable so that's nice. This cycle is the first time I've had that and I'm not going to miss it!

Hoping my temp takes an upward trend tomorrow!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well, so I've read/heard that implantation can happen anytime between 6-12dpo and looks like you're on 11 right now so hopefully! I think this is why some ladies don't get their BFP util 16dpo or something crazy like that. If you spike tomorrow, I'll be so excited!

but you're right - our bodies are going to do what they want and we will definitely be the last to know. :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## Mauijaim

Wowee, my left ovary is up to some mischief tonight! It started abot 3 hours ago. Not painful, but a dull ache that radiates to my left low back at times. This is new for me. Also, tonight as I was getting ready for bed, I dropped a pretty good sized gob of creamy, white cm. I'd actually call it more milky as it was fairly thin. I had a little creamy stuff yesterday afternoon, but this was way more. (Sorry for the tmi). Right breast is sore, but that's every cycle. Other than those recent developments, it was a fairly symptom free day. It'll be interesting to see where my temp lands in the morning...


----------



## lola33

Mauijaim, I hope it goes up again! 
Left, well.. happy TWW ! fingers are crossed


----------



## lola33

Happy Halloween girls !
 



Attached Files:







halloweencat.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Stenokat

Well, girls, I'm still playing the waiting game. I've been moody and mildly crampy on and off and my boobs are a little tender, so maybe :witch: is finally going to appear. If she's not here by Sunday, I'll POAS. 

Lola, I don't know if I've ever had period problems before or not. I went on the pill at 16 and just stopped it this July at 38. I don't remember ever being late before going on the pill, though. I'm thinking my body was so accustomed to artificial hormones that I am having a hard time adjusting to producing my own.


----------



## Wish2BMom

lola - you need to change your little tag to Expecting!! :) :hugs:

maui - holy spike this morning and with your symptoms yesterday?? eeeee! :dust: :dust:

steno - if you don't get a big fat positive, then yeah, I'd guess you're right and that your body is just readjusting to life w/o BCP. FX'ed for you! (had dinner with friends last night and we were talking about TTC and one friend said she got preg w/her twins 2 months after she got off of BCP! sooo............;))


----------



## lola33

oh yeah thanks Wish! I just did !
Steno, well now I can't wait to know !! lots of baby dust to you !
Mauijaim you got a spike? I can't see I'm on my phone


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Ladies,

I'm indeed happy to the rise in temp again this morning, but historically speaking I do have a couple charts that have shown this same pattern before AF. A drop in temp, then a rise back the high range only to drop again on the third day with the arrival of AF. Hoping that this one is different as some new things have happened this cycle.

I fell asleep about 11 pm and woke up around 1 am after a bad dream. From that point on, I was wide awake and STARVING! I had to go eat a protein bar to quiet my stomach. I've never had insomnia and hunger in the middle of the night. I managed to fall asleep around 3 am and woke up before my alarm at 6 like I hadn't missed a second of sleep.

Left ovary ache is gone, just my one sore boob remains &#128540;. The left feels like it's trying to join in, but I can hardly tell.

Lola- how are you feeling?

Steno- I've seen some pretty late bfp's when I researched charts...you never know!

Wish2- thanks for being my cheerleader! You're helping me stay positive. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'll be chart stalking if I can this weekend! FX'ed for you and Steno!


----------



## lola33

Mauijaim, well I'm good ! and I don't know if it'll be the same for you, but I wake up every night since I O'd. I can't sleep for like 1 hr and I'm getting hungry. I'm not tired (yet); but I read thing are getting really starting week 5..
Well now you're all in the TWW... Let's be patient ! Maybe if we all get pregnant we can create another group! ;)


----------



## jessiecat

Steno and Maui- this wait is so grueling, isn't it? AF is due for me somewhere between Tuesday and Friday and every time I go to the bathroom i'm looking for some sign of impending arrival. My boobs are not sore AT ALL so that's not helpful. Last month they were on fire around this time. I've been ravenously hungry the last couple of days but im always a bit hungrier than normal just before AF.


----------



## Mauijaim

Jessie- yes indeed, this was one of the worst TWW's I've ever had, mostly due to new symptoms that aren't normal for me. Sadly, the :witch: got me last night, appropriately on Halloween. Not a nice trick. Husband and I are both very bummed today. On the bright side, it's the weekend and now I can have a drink.

I feel a bit foolish for posting about my symptoms. I think next cycle I'm going to ignore them all and just wait for that BFP.

Hang in there Jessie. Try to keep busy and not over analyze potential symptom. I've heard no symptoms are a good sign as well. 

I'm still going to be checking in on everyone over the next couple weeks. My turn for cheer duty. :)


----------



## jessiecat

Maui- UGH. Yes, have a drink! I had some wine last night while i was passing out candy. 
I hear ya about overanalyzing the symptoms. Last month (my first month) i was in the 2ww forum posting ALL of my symptoms. I've learned my lesson. :wacko:
I still keep track on my phone just because it's interesting for me to compare what was going on last month on each day in my cycle vs what's going on this month. My sister said to me, "Enjoy this time. You will soon have many sleepless nights." So true.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh Maui, I'm sorry! :hugs:
I feel bad for keeping your hopes up. :( stupid witch
Next month!!! 
Jessie - what dpo are you? I'm 6dpo today, also trying not to symptom spot bc it's useless. Only sore boobs anyway! Nothing else really or nothing I can't chalk up to the weather changing or something (slight headaches when I wake up and somewhat runny nose since I got over a cold last week). Af is due around Wednesday/Thursday so still have a good chunk of time to go...


----------



## Mauijaim

No need to feel bad Wish2. I appreciated the support. :). I was a little surprised that AF started to show on the same day as the temp spike. Usually there's one day of a temp decline befor that happens. Perhaps the temp spike was due to being awake all night.

I'll have a drink for you and Jessie this weekend as I toast to your TWW. :wine:


----------



## jessiecat

Wish- I'm anywhere between 8-11 dpo. I'm not temping. LH surge on CB OPK occurred on Monday, 10/20.


----------



## lola33

Steno, sorry Af got you. I did get crazy about symptoms too, and gave up very fast, because i had them ALL, nausea, headaches,sore boobs, creamy Cm, tired, blahblah... So after a while I wasn't thinking about them anymore, and I stopped temping. This month I got my Bfp, didn't get much symptoms and I was pretty sure I was out..
You'll get it ! I bd every other day and I drank wine and it happened anyway.

Wish to be and jessi, fingers are crossed for you here !


----------



## Stenokat

Well, girls, I got yet another :bfn: this morning. Since I'm on CD46, I think it's safe to say I did not ovulate this cycle. 
:dust: to those in the dreadful TWW!


----------



## lola33

sorry Steno, I misread and I thought you were the one that got AF. I was talking to Mauijaim. sorry about that.

Steno, that's very weird..I read some girl get crazy long cycles. I hope it ends soon.


----------



## jessiecat

Steno- i had some crazy long cycles after stopping nuvaring about 1.5 years ago. When AF comes it comes on at full force.:growlmad:
Onto next month! :flower: We will be here!


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, Steno - well, at least now you know, like you said. I fear for the carnage that may happen when AF gets here for you! But when that's done, we'll be rooting for you again!!

thanks for the thoughts, lola! I love that you barely had a symptom and you still got a BFP. My temps are still fairly high for me today (8dpo), though maybe a little messed up b/c of daylight savings. But whatever - no other symptoms to speak of except these sore (.)(.) :haha:

Jessie - how are you feeling?


----------



## lola33

ahah nice (.)(.) drawing wish2be ! well you're almost there, one more week !
I saw the doctor today. he gave me some advice, did a quick check up and my uterus got bigger he said it was very good.. Tomorrow I do another blood test to see if Hcg is higher, and in 2 weeks, 1st ultrasound.
phew it's crazy, still can't believe it's really happening !
I'm a little tired, like I wake up and I'm already tired.. and I don't have a lot of energy when I walk too much. And I'm more hungry!
That's all for me.
Jessie and Wish, seems like you're cycle buddies !!


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: Im having my usual PMS symptoms. :growlmad: I broke down and took a test and it was negative so Im really preparing myself to be out this month. Darn it. 

Lola- im glad your doc is seeing you fairly often. It will give you peace of mind. My gf is almost 20 weeks pregnant and STILL has not had a prenatal checkup. The worst part is that she is a provider herself.


----------



## Mauijaim

Wish2- your (.)(.) drawing cracked me up. :lol:

Lola- glad everything is going well! 

Jessie- don't make yourself crazy with those early tests! Try to stay positive!

Steno- how's it going? Any sign of AF?

I had a pretty good weekend with my bottle of wine :) I also weighed myself and discovered that I've lost 10 lbs since the middle of August thanks to disciplined eating. Here's to 5-10 more before we leave for HI at the end of Dec!

Have a great week ladies, I'll be checkin' in on you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls ~

Jessie - I'm feeling the same with the PMS symptoms as of last night. Crampy and gassy, woke up in a pool of sweat (sorry, so gross). Those are typical for a few days before AF. yay.

(glad you all liked the little drawing! haha I saw that when I first came on here to BnB and it cracked me up too)

maui - congrats on the weight loss! that's awesome!


----------



## Stenokat

I'm still waiting for :witch: I want her to come to get back on track, but I know it's going to be awful and don't want to deal with it. Last time her visit was no fun at all. I had to resort to using Instead cups because tampons and pads just weren't enough for more than an hour. Sorry for the TMI grossness ;) I'm wondering if that wonky cycle has anything to do with the absence of this one. If she doesn't show up by next week, I guess I'll suck it up and call the doctor. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well!


----------



## Left wonderin

Steno how long is she Mia ?


----------



## Stenokat

Here's how things have went since I stopped the pill on July 18:

Discontinued pill July 18 (no withdrawal bleed)
AF August 18 through 23
Positive OPK September 6
AF September 18 through 21
Positive OPK October 5

Still waiting on AF. Currently I'm on CD48.

:headspin:


----------



## jessiecat

Steno: Is this your longest cycle ever? I think my longest was 40 days. I was late because i had been really sick that month. 

Wish: I asked how you were doing in another thread but now I know! I've been waking up sweaty too. almost every night for the last 4 nights. It's been kinda awful because I can't fall back to sleep.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hey Jessie - how are you doing today?
my temp dropped again - still high for me, but overall, it was a drop 3 days in a row, so I know I'm out. 
BBs still tender
sneezing my face off (maybe someone should dust around here! :haha:)
back hurts a little
cramping
and I might have just started spotting

stupid witch! she's due in full force by Friday for me, on average, so just waiting now...


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
OMG So much for me to catch up on! 2 weeks and almost 20 pages to read. 
I'm on the road to recovery following my cocygectomy. Still not able to sit but getting there. 
Was really funny - just before I went in for the op, I asked my surgeon when we can get back to TTCing. I think he was really embarresed as he rather sheepishly replied - um, er, 3 months! haha!! 
Ok time for me to go catch up on some of the missed banter 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Left wonderin

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> OMG So much for me to catch up on! 2 weeks and almost 20 pages to read.
> I'm on the road to recovery following my cocygectomy. Still not able to sit but getting there.
> Was really funny - just before I went in for the op, I asked my surgeon when we can get back to TTCing. I think he was really embarresed as he rather sheepishly replied - um, er, 3 months! haha!!
> Ok time for me to go catch up on some of the missed banter
> 
> Hope you are all well.

Welcome back :) hahaha I'm sure it was the last question your surgeon expected !!! 3 months ain't bad :) are you in much pain after the op ?


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Left, Fortunately I've been able to keep all pain away with simple paracetemol and ibuprofens. Had stitches out yesterday and feeling so much better since! It was like one stitch was causing all the tention and tightness! 
Was also able to sit for the first time today with very little discomfort. Hopefully back to work in 2 weeks time. 
I did start reading back on the missed posts but then had to sort out dinner and get DD to bed. 
So much I've missed out on!!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh!!! Lola I'm so happy for you!!! 5 weeks already!! Congratulations!!! 
Can't wait to see your first scan pics! 

Steno - FXed AF arrives soon!! I hated my uber long cycles!! I usded to get those cycles all the time when I was younger. Messed with my head! 

Welcome to the new ladies!! FXed you get your BFP's soon!!


----------



## jessiecat

welcome back, sk! glad everything went well and hope you're able to get back to normalcy soon. 

wish- just waiting here. I'm on day 30 and feel the crampy feelings and sore boobs that i always get before AF. The sore back went away after a good night's sleep last night. This waiting really sucks!!


----------



## lola33

hi! and welcome back Skweek ! Glad everything went well and that you feel better already!
Some of you should be around testing right? let us know !
again, I didn't have symptoms, I have sore boobs before af was due, as usual.. but still got BFP!
I read Tui was doing better. that's good.

I got my 1st nausea.. it wasn't that bad, I just felt funky in the afternoon, lol. Like disgusted with a weird feeling in the stomach. It passed after a while. And blood test came back with way higher levels of everything besides iron. So that's good. We'll see if I need iron supplements..
Anyway, what's up? any tests?


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, skweek! 

lola - so cool to hear about what is going on with you! please keep them coming!!

Jessie - day 31, how you doing?? 

I'm out - AF is forcing her way in right now. I got tinted cm yesterday and some red drops today but all the cramping and the headache I have, and boobs getting less and less sore, are telling me she'll be full flow momentarily. Jerk. I won't update my witch pics until she fully comes, though - just. in. case.
I'm wayyyy too optimistic. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I loooove your optimism !! It rubs off on me ;) I'm 9dpo . Nothing to report . Testing on Sunday as I'm away with the girls for a night and wine will be involved !! Lol... Upside to bfn is lots of vino lol.....


----------



## jessiecat

Lola- 5 weeks already! yay!! when's your first ultrasound? I feel like i will be comforted once i see a heartbeat. I'm going to be such a pregnant worrywart. 

wish- wouldn't it be so awesome if you were one of those women who bleed a bit, it stops and you still get a BFP? My sister said she bled a bit before her BFP. 

I'm on day 31 and no spotting so far. I do have sore boobs and feel crampy which is par for the course. The only symptom that has been unusual is a sore back. My avg cycles are 31 days but i can range from 28-35 so i'm not going to get excited until a few more days have passed!


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone has had a good week!

Lola- glad you're still keeping us up to date on you and baby. Very happy things are going well for you. :)

Jessie- fingers crossed for you girl! :dust:

Wish2- rotten :witch: you're thinking IUI next?

Left- I agree! If there wasn't vino after a bfn, things would be so much worse!

Steno- how's it going???

Skweek- welcome back! Fast healing to you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

full on witch this morning (overnight, and I should probably consider yesterday...) - it would be a damn miracle if there was a BFP after this so I'm thinking not this time! But yes, I ALWAYS think 'well maybe...it's happened to others!' oh well!
Yeah, thinking IUI, assuming that's what the consultative mtg gives us for a direction. DH just had an appointment with a urologist and they recommended that as well, even though we're both fine, just b/c of my age. AWESOME! Though at this point, I'm sick of the guess work and luck needed to get that egg. It's only been a year of trying but it takes a lot out of you. To those ladies who have been trying longer, you have my awe and respect.

:) had my :wine: last night!

Jessie - FX'ed for you!!! :dust::dust:
left - FX'ed for you too!! 10dpo today, can't wait until you ladies test! :dust::dust:


----------



## lola33

Wish, I'm sorry af got you. At least you enjoyed a drink..
Let's hope it does the same as for me, I was about to start infertility tests and I didn't have to go there..It was literally the last month before infertility tests.
Left and Jessie, fingers are crossed !

Afm.. I'm so hungry ! lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope so - I'm going to try not to pay attention to anything until January, see if that does anything. BD when the feeling strikes us and not on a schedule, etc. No temping, no OPKs. NADA!


----------



## lola33

yeah, that's a good idea. Keeps your mind off of it. Even if I'm sure I would do more Bd around my fertile window !


----------



## jessiecat

Wish- Ugh. Yea, definitely forge ahead and do the IUI, especially if you want more than 1. I'm impressed by your patience. I'm going crazy after just two months. After the first month of not getting pregnant I was like, "off to the doctor i go" :wacko: 

Lola- we're about to do some testing if i'm not pregnant this month, but maybe I'll get your luck! I made my HSG appt for next week.

AF hasn't showed but I still won't test. Super paranoid that i'm just getting her late and don't want to see stark white on the test panel.


----------



## Left wonderin

Its hard not to know now lol......I'm always counting x;)


----------



## Stenokat

Well, gals, :witch: FINALLY showed after a 51-day cycle. I have read of people having an unusually long cycle and falling pregnant the next. Hopefully I get lucky and it happens for me. I'm not going to get my hopes up, though, because we are three weeks after DH's foot surgery and he's only felt like BD'ing twice. Now that AF is here, I counted backwards and we even timed one of those BD around when I apparently O'ed. 


Fingers are crossed for you, Jessie.

Best of luck for the IUI to work, Wish!


----------



## jessiecat

I'm out, my BB friends. :witch: Man, this baby making is sooo much harder than I thought it would be. Definitely going to have some wine tonight with dinner. My HSG is scheduled for Friday. Hubby will get his swimmers checked, too. Need to make sure we're healthy so we're not BD'ing all for naught.


----------



## jessiecat

Steno: i'm glad she finally showed so that you can get back on a normal schedule again. How are your symptoms? Are they worse than usual?


----------



## lola33

Steno, that's good this cycle finally stopped. And I hope the next one will be good.
Jessie, sorry. It's still new and it takes a little while to get. I'm sure you'll catch it soon ! Making sure you're both fine is a good idea (especially at our old age lol).


----------



## Wish2BMom

steno - yay you finally got AF!
Jessie - boooo you got AF!

it's definitely rough - you try to research all of the 'tricks of the trade' to see if you can find that one thing that will make it work for you and it's really none of that. I'm going to cut back on alcohol consumption - I do enjoy my wine on the weekends. We went to some friends' house this weekend who had trouble conceiving for 2 yrs and one of the major things they had to cut out was alcohol. The very next month, she was pregnant. Most likely it's coincidence, but alcohol is just never good for you, so it wouldn't hurt.
ugh - but this frustration makes me wanna!! haha


----------



## jessiecat

wish: I'm still going to drink my 2 glasses of wine per week until I'm preggo. I'll add some pomegranate juice/seeds to my daily diet tho. ;)


----------



## Tui

Hi girls, how are you all?

I'm good now and back in the ttc race, lol. Here's to a Xmas bfp. Hear me santa? Pretty please. A sticky one this time :thumbup:


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Tui! Glad to see you back in the race &#128522;. How are you feeling? 

Steno: yay for some clarity! Hope AF isn't a rager in spite of her long absence.

Left: did you get that + opk yet?

Hope you're doing okay Wish2 and Jessie. Sorry AF got you girls.

On CD 10 today and hubby and I are prepping for the BD marathon this weekend. :happydance:


----------



## Tui

Good luck with the bd mauijaim. I'm just wrapping up my marathon, lol.

I'm good thanks. Onwards and upwards and all that. I have an appointment with the specialist next month. If there is something wrong then hopefully we can get it fixed. May take a while but at least I'm in the system!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, tui!!

good luck to you, maui! catch that egg!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh great to hear from you Tui we missed you :hugs: I'm glad your feeling a little better :flower: 

I tested on 11dpo and bfn. 14dpo today and no sign of AF . She should be here by Friday at the latest . 

Goodluck to those b'ding heading towards the Tww :) ill be stalking !!!


----------



## lola33

welcome back Tui ! Glad you feel better!
Left, 11 dpo is still very early..I keep my fingers crossed for you.
And I'll be stalking you ladies during the Tww ;)


----------



## Mauijaim

Left- looks like I was a week behind in knowing where you were at! Sorry about that. Fx for you and a bfp!

I started taking royal jelly this week. Has anyone tried it? Any opinions one way or the other? I researched vitex but it sounds like it does more harm than good if you have regular cycles. It appears to work wonders in place of Clomid for those with PCOS or irregular cycles.

We're also going to use Preseed for this round of :sex: to see if we can help those lil swimmers along the way.

Another day or two and I'll begin opk.


----------



## skweek35

Tui - welcome back hun!! We missed you!! 

Jessie - I got my BFP just 6 weeks after my HSG scan!!! The doc who did the scan congratulated me on my impending pregnancy as I left the scan room!! He said of all the HSG scans he had done only 2 hadn't got BFP in the 3 months following their scans. Apparently we are 30% more fertile after HSG scans than normally!! 
Was your scan last friday or this coming friday? 

Seems like a lot of cycles have sync'ed!! Looks like a few of you started AF in the last week. 
I think I'm about 7 DPO at the mo, but not really keeping check as I'm still recovering. I'm due back at work next Tuesday. 
On the house front - We are ready to complete on our forward chain but there is some complication on our back chain!! GGGRRR I would really like to move before Christmas!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well she got me!!!


----------



## Tui

Sorry left :hugs:

Hi skweek. Sorry your house is giving you grief. We didn't have a chain so it was relatively easy for us, but still stressful. Can't imagine how many balls you need to juggle when there is one. Fingers crossed for xmas move.


----------



## jessiecat

Tui: good to see you back!

Left: you're about 5 days behind me with your cycle. Let's hope the next one is it for us. 

Sk: Ooooh that gives me so much hope! My HSG is tomorrow! :thumbup: Sorry the house is giving you grief. What's a chain?!

Maui: Have FUN this weekend! ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - so sorry, hon! :hugs:

Jessie - good luck on the HSG!! I wanted to be one of those that was instantly preggo after but alas, I was not. I hope you have better luck than I did!!! FXed!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) I'm just chillin at the moment , I hate this part cannot do anything !! Just waiting to try lol..... Errrrrrrrr ok so begining SEMP on Wednesday . Would only love a BFP for Christmas, well come to think of it I'd love a BFP anytime lol.....

Time for to start POAS (Opk ) yabadabadoo ........


----------



## lola33

hi everyone !
I'm stalking this thread for good news ;)


----------



## Stenokat

Welcome back, Tui! Sorry AF got you, Left. 

As for me, I finished AF Thursday. I realized that off and on for the last couple months I've been having a stabbing and pulling pain in my left ovary. This morning it woke me up. I called my doc about it Thursday and they scheduled me to come in Tuesday to get checked out. Please send me some good vibes, ladies!


----------



## lola33

keep us updated steno ! I did have pain on the left ovary pretty often. I have a fibroid outside of the uterus, on the left side.. doctor said it could have been related..


----------



## Tui

Hope its nothing to worry about steno.

Good luck with the bd left. A Xmas bfp would be lovely I agree.

I'm 7dpo so just waiting, waiting.........


----------



## KileyJean

Hi ladies, I'm so happy to have found this site and all of you. I'm 36 and ttc 1st baby. I'm still brand new to everything. Stopped BCP two weeks ago (was on it for 20 years) so I'm just waiting for my first real AF and see what my cycle is like. I was regular like clockwork before BC, but that was 20 years ago... I think I ovulated already (13 days after my last pill). 

Been reading through everyone's posts and getting great tips. I ordered an ovulation monitor and should get that sometime this week. In a perfect world, my husband would love for me to get pregnant in February. He owns a construction business and is slow during the winter so he wants a due date somewhere between Nov and Jan. I told him it's not that easy.... 

So I'm just waiting right now to see how my cycle is. Hopefully everything is fine and we can really start trying. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Tui

Welcome kiley. Glad to have you. Good luck for your first cycle. You never know, you could be lucky and conceive right away x


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Ladies and welcome Kiley!

We just wrapped up our weekend BD marathon. Whew! Peak opk friday after a low reading Thursday. Usually there's a high in there somewhere before the peak...

Temps were a bit wonky after AF. Winter came to town and we're still trying to find that perfect temp zone in our new house. Some nights I'm freezing, others I'm roasting! Temp shot up this morning so we'll see what happens tomorrow. Everything happened quick this time!

Fx for you Tui! 

Steno- hope all is well. Keep us posted on your appointment.

Left- oh those waiting days...you'll be back in the TWW before you know it, waiting again!

How's it going for the rest of you girls? Jessie? Skweek?


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome Kiley! I saw your name and freaked a little - Jean is my maiden name and I have cousins named Kelly and Kaley :) They are WAY younger than me so my immediate thought was NOOOO! you're not TTC! 

steno - keep us updated on that appt - I hope everything is ok! fibroids seem to be pretty common but ouch! that sounds horrible!

left - a xmas BFP would be awesome!! I think I'm testing/AF due right around my bday next month. It would make for a fantastic bday present!! :) C'mon little one!!

I hope everyone else is doing great! Tui - your temps look awesome!


----------



## jessiecat

hey BB friends and welcome Kiley! doing ok here. Had my HSG on Friday- was waayy easier than I thought. Hopefully get my results this week. 
I'm not going to use my OPK this month, just going to BD every other day for the next couple of weeks. :happydance: 

I wish we could all get together in 'real life'. I could use some girlfriends in my new city right now!


----------



## Left wonderin

I often think that I'd love to meet up in " real life " we could forget ttc and have a beer or two ;) lol.............


----------



## Tui

Thanks wish, they always look like that though. Not hopefully straight after a chemical.


----------



## Stenokat

Tons of baby dust to you, Maui! 

Lola, how is the pregnancy so far? I'm so excited for you!!

Welcome, Kiley! I just stopped my pills in July after over 20 years. Hopefully you are one of the lucky ones who gets pregnant right away!

Getting together in real life would be fantastic!!! I know DH is tired of me talking about it. You gals are my support network right now because DH, myself, and you wonderful ladies are the only people that know we are TTC. Just today I mentioned to a coworker that I have an appointment tomorrow and she says, Hopefully they will just let you have a hysterectomy. It was so hard not to come unglued when she said that. 

Yesterday I went to a public display of some Buddhist relics at a local Buddhist temple. I am not Buddhist, but I must say the feelings and emotions that I experienced in that place were unbelievable. Part of the event was an opportunity to be blessed by a Buddhist monk. The entire time I was in that building I was thinking of TTC and how desperately I'd love to have a baby and basically praying and meditating that everything will be okay tomorrow. When the monk was blessing me, it was like an out of body experience. I wish I could explain it, but I just can't even begin to put it into words. The rest of yesterday and nearly all day today I've had no ovary pain. I had a couple of sharp pains late this afternoon, but that was it.

We shall see what tomorrow brings! I will post here as soon as my appointment is over. Thanks for the support!!!!!


----------



## Tui

Some people need to think before they open their mouths ehh steno.

Maybe that monk was blessing you with baby dust. Send some this way please, lol.


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! Steno - I hope that is the case and I get pregnant right away but I have a feeling it may take awhile. What was it I like for you that first month coming off the pill? I've been really crampy lately possibly because of ovulation? So far I really like being off it. It's nice not having some of those BC side effects. When I do go back on it I will definitely think about going an a non-hormonal BC. Oh, and I can't believe your coworker said that to you!! 

How long has everyone here been trying for their 1st?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Steno! what a horrible thing to say!! I guess we don't know where that was coming from, must be a bad experience she had or something? sheesh... good luck at the docs today. I love your story about the Buddhist experience yesterday! 

I'd love to be able to meet up with you girls too.

kiley - we've been trying for almost a year now. I count January as the first month we were really paying attn.


----------



## Stenokat

Well, ladies, doc thinks it's endometriosis. He is referring me to a reproductive endocrinologist. Hopefully they can see me soon. Thanks for the support!


----------



## KileyJean

Steno, I hope you can get into the specialist soon and they can help you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope the RE can get you in quickly to get everything resolved, steno - good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Tui

KileyJean said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! Steno - I hope that is the case and I get pregnant right away but I have a feeling it may take awhile. What was it I like for you that first month coming off the pill? I've been really crampy lately possibly because of ovulation? So far I really like being off it. It's nice not having some of those BC side effects. When I do go back on it I will definitely think about going an a non-hormonal BC. Oh, and I can't believe your coworker said that to you!!
> 
> How long has everyone here been trying for their 1st?

Started trying in January after 20 years on bcp. Had one mmc and two chemicals :cry:


----------



## jessiecat

Steno: WTF is up with your coworker? Slap. I LOVE your story about the buddhist monk. Im half asian and some of my family members are buddhist. I was raised Catholic but I think in my next life I want to be Buddhist. :thumbup: Sorry about the endometriosis dx. :( I have a few friends who have it and it made TTC difficult but they're all parents now. 

Kiley: I stopped all hormonal birth control about 1.5 years ago because I knew that hubby and I would start trying as soon as we got married. We've been actively TTC since September, so we're on our 3rd month now. 

Left: My husband just got into home brewing so we've got 24 bottles of Canadian Ale and 24 bottles of Pumpkin Ale just waiting for someone to drink them with me. :drunk:

Maui and Tui: Fingers crossed for your 2 WW!! 

Wish: Good job on the Nov testing thread. Any good news in there yet? 

Lola: I love seeing your chart and your fruit of the month.


----------



## lola33

hi girls ! and welcome Kiley !

I stopped Bcp in january after 20 years. It took me 10 months to get pregnant.
And yeah I wish we could all meet up too! That would be so fun and same here, you're the only ones I can talk too, and who actually know I'm pregnant haha !

I'm good thanks ! I'm a little tired, and I don't have crazy symptoms. Sore boobs, and hungry all the time. I really hope it's a sticky one.. I'm still worried sometimes.

1st ultrasound is tuesday.

Tui, temps looks good as always !
Left, mhhh beers !! I'll have to wait for a while :dohh:
Wish are you close to testing? I lost track !

And yeah a BFP for Christmas would be awesome for you girls. Sending baby dust your way.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think Jessie just invited us over for a party and to drink all the homebrew!! :) My husband wants to get into that. He has the kit, the bottles...just hasn't done it yet! Good ideas for xmas gifts for him relating to that?

And yes! we got a BFP yesterday on the Nov testing thread!! FINALLY! :wohoo:

nope, not testing anytime soon - waiting to O. Should be in a few days. I have a monster zit on my face that popped up in about 4 minutes flat, so I know O is near...
I'll actually be testing next around my bday 12/7, if I get that far :)

how are the TWW ladies feeling?

so glad you're not feeling terrible, lola!! I mean, I'll take it, but knowing that you can have a normal pregnancy without feeling like death sounds a bit more opportunistic! :)

I hope you all have a good Hump Day!


----------



## Wish2BMom

make that 2 BFPs on the testing thread!! (not me) :wohoo:


----------



## KileyJean

Congrats Lola! I bet I will be worried as well during my first trimester. Glad you are feeling good! I have a feeling this is going to be an emotional roller coaster for me with all the waiting that is involved. When we first decided to stop preventing, I was thinking, 'if it happens it happens', but now I am wanting to do everything I possibly can to ensure a BFP. Its crazy how that changed for me in just two weeks! 

I will not be testing this month since it is my first cycle off BC and we were not really trying yet. According to my Ovulation calendar on fertilityfriend.com and my suspected Ovulation and Egg White CM last week, AF should be here sometime next week near Thanksgiving. We are going to Vegas on December 11, so if my first AF does not come by then, I will test. I plan on picking up a basal thermometer this week so I can start temping. I also got my OPK in the mail yesterday. So now I am just waiting for AF to come so I can start using that as well.


----------



## jessiecat

Ooh Lola how exciting! Post an ultrasound pic for us!

Kiley: I attributed every symptom I had to pregnancy and expected a BFP each month for the first couple months. Now I'm like "[email protected] IT!" and just trying to enjoy this time with my husband before a baby comes. I know I'll get pregnant eventually (in one way or another). We're still "trying" but I'm not using the OPKs anymore or attempting to chart my temps. I did have a HSG and bloodwork. Hubby also had a SA done. We still don't know the results yet. If all is well then we know it's probably just a matter of time. 

Wish: I saw the BFPs in the Nov thread! How awesome. AF is due around December 9 for me. We can keep each other entertained during our 2 WW. ;)


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, hope you are all good.

Just checking in. 10dpo for me and bfn. Not surprising after last month but I'm fine about it. Appointment with the specialist next month, woo hoo. Hope he can fix me, lol.


----------



## KileyJean

Jessiecat- That is probably the best attitude to have to go about all this. This month I am taking every possible symptom with a grain of salt. I read that when you first come off the pill you may experience symptoms very similar to pregnancy. I am interested in temping and OPKs just to see if my cycle is still regular. Since I have been on the pill for 20 years I have no idea what to even expect anymore. 

Tui- Sorry about your BFN. I hope the specialist has answers for you and can help you!


----------



## Stenokat

KileyJean said:


> Jessiecat- That is probably the best attitude to have to go about all this. This month I am taking every possible symptom with a grain of salt. I read that when you first come off the pill you may experience symptoms very similar to pregnancy. I am interested in temping and OPKs just to see if my cycle is still regular. Since I have been on the pill for 20 years I have no idea what to even expect anymore.
> 
> Tui- Sorry about your BFN. I hope the specialist has answers for you and can help you!

My second month off the pill I had EVERY symptom known to man. It was beyond ridiculous. I even had to take ginger pills to curb the nausea. Since then, I haven't really had symptoms too much....just tons of heartburn that I didn't have when I was on the pill. I mean, last cycle, which was 51 days, I just knew I wasn't pregnant even though I was waaayyy late. Tested just in case because I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis, but just knew without looking that it was going to be BFN. 

Right now we aren't trying and aren't preventing. Since my hubby had major foot surgery in October, he's not been up to BD too often. Plus with my endo symptoms, I haven't really felt much like it either. If I don't hear from the RE by Monday, I'm calling them to get this ball rolling a little faster.


----------



## lola33

Kiley and Steno, yep same here. Every possible symptoms after Bcp! Then a little less, but still new things like sore boobs that were making me hope..
I stopped temping after a while. Once I knew I didn't have problem to O and my cycles were pretty regular, I figured, no need for that..
I did use opks sometimes but not on my bfp cycle.

Best thing is : lots of naked times from CD10 to CD20 !


----------



## KileyJean

Great advice Lola! Thanks!! And it's nice to know I'm not the only one experiencing fake pregnancy symptoms after BCPs!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, ladies!

tui: your temps look crazy good again. When is AF due? 

lola: we really need to hunker down and do that - we narrow it down to the 3 days around my O time and BD then, which should still work, right? clearly it hasn't but I don't quite understand the logic of BD'ing potentially 7 days before O'ing? I guess to make sure that the numbers of involved :spermy: are high at all times?


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Thought I'd give you an update. Please pray this one works out for me.
 



Attached Files:







1416588390466.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG CONGRATS, TUI!!!

my fingers are SO crossed for you that this is a sticky one! Come on, Tui Bean, hold on tight!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui you fertile women you !!! Congratulations :) I'm praying for a super glue beanie for you this time round :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mauijaim

Congrats Tui. Hoping many good things for you!


----------



## lola33

wish, my doctor told me to do that, because sometimes you O early, or late. So to make sure you cover it all he told me Cd 10 to 20. Maybe Cd10 is early, but better early than late? He said I might have gotten pregnant around CD17, and I thought I O'd earlier.. I was getting +opk around CD14, but maybe I was wrong the whole time? I'll know Tuesday with the ultrasound.

TUI ! You're so fertile ! it's crazy !! Lots of sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## jessiecat

Tui!!!!! :happydance:

I got my HSG results back yesterday and dun dun dun.... One blocked tube. 
The nurse said hubby's SA was overall good but "gelatinous" She said the doc recommended a RE, who would possibly recommend IUI. 
Supposedly being dehydrated can make the semen gelatinous so hubby was drinking water like a fish all day yesterday. 

I'm still holding out hope that we can do it on our own, but this "roadblock" will definitely make the process more difficult.


----------



## lola33

Jessie, sorry to read that. :hugs:
it's one tube blocked.. so you have a chance. Fingers are crossed.
I hope you're ok.


----------



## Tui

Thanks everyone. I seem to be able to get pregnant, just keeping them has been the issue! Hopeful this time though. 

Jessie, sorry about your tube. Are they going to try and clear it? Doesn't matter if they can't. Apparently both ovaries can send eggs down one tube. Crazy ehh. 

Wish, I agree with lola. BD every other day right through if you can. The sperm meets egg plan is very popular too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie I know loads of people who have had one tube removed and gotten pg naturally so you have loads of hope :) I did t even know sperm could be gelantious ?? I'm getting the water out for oh lol.... Me I'm taking this month out , had to put one of my furna its to sleep yesterday and my window is this weekend just not up to it :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jessie - did they say anything about unblocking that one tube? I hope things work out quickly for you but like the girls said - you only need one! are you doing ok?

left - I'm so sorry!! that is never easy!! :hugs: to you


----------



## jessiecat

Left- sorry. :cry: What kind of furbaby? 

I made an appointment with the reproductive endocrinologist on 12/19 to find out what's next. Don't know much more than a blockage was seen and a fibroid or cyst. We're still doing what we can this month. I was going to 'relax' and take it easy but now with this news i feel like we need to do whatever is possible. So I bought some preseed on the recommendation of a few people on the boards here even though my CM seems normal. Hubby is drinking lots of water. I'm trying to make sure I get a full and good night's rest every night.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lola33

Left sorry about your pet. I love my cat so much, I understand how you feel.
Jessie, that's good, you're going to know more soon. And yeah don't give up, it can happen anyway!

1st ultrasound today. I'm going to know if the baby is fine and if the fibroid are growing too.. I hope not...It was the size of a plum last time we checked. I read that girls are showing more when they have fibroid and I do have a little bump, but I think it's when it's IN the uterus and mine is outside of it, so we'll see today...


----------



## Wish2BMom

We're using preseed too, Jessie - why not, right? My cm is usually pretty good but I didn't get any ewcm so far except for cd8 or something dumb like that. So I'm glad I had that around! I just hate the mess it makes afterwards! I definitely don't use the full 4, but I used 3 the other night felt like it was coming out for the rest of the night!! GROSS, SO SORRY!!

left - how are you doing, hon? :( lola - I feel the same, I LOVE my cats, especially one. Like she's my first daughter or something. I try to prepare myself for the time when I'll have to put her down (hopefully years from now) and I get all upset.

good luck with the first u/s today, lola!! post a pic of the little bean if you care to!! we'd love to see it, I'm sure!! :)


----------



## lola33

Well all is fine for me. The ultrasound doctor was shitty... lol, but I heard the heartbeat and all. Due date 07/06/2015. The guy took literally 5 minutes. Didn't show anything, was just amazed by that fibroid, and was like "well I see you next month unless something goes wrong because of that".. wow, no thanks, I'll go somewhere else.
it's a subserosal fibroid and I read everywhere it doesn't cause problems during pregnancy. And I trust my good old doctor if he's not worried about it. oh well.. I kinda feel like I missed the "magic moment", but the bean was there. So it's good.

Wish, never tried preseed, but heard a lot about it, lol.. seems gross yeah, but hey, if it works..worth it !


----------



## KileyJean

Tui- I am so happy for you! I am praying this one sticks for you!

Jessie- Sorry to hear about your tube. But it sounds like there is still hope for you!

Left- So sorry about your pet. The loss of a pet is just as hard as a loss of a human family member... I have been through both :(. Hang in there. We are here for you. 

Nothing new for me. Still waiting on AF. Supposed to be here at the end of the week.


----------



## Tui

Glad everything went well lola. Hope you get a nicer doctor next time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

tui - how are you feeling, dear? everything going ok?
just a question on your status - what does 'CREDO' mean?


----------



## Left wonderin

Well spotted we are all curious now :)


----------



## Mauijaim

Lola- that's so crappy! Usually that kind of bedside manner is expected of surgeons, but an ultrasound tech? Awful! If this person is indeed your actual doctor, do not go back. I'm sorry your moment with little bean was dampened by that. How wonderful it must've been to hear the heartbeat though. Yay!

Left - so sorry to hear about your fur baby. Along with the other ladies here, I have two and they are my baby girls. Such a tough thing to let them go.

Jessie- best of luck moving forward. The girls are right! You only need one! Don't give up!

Tui- how's it going for you and your lil bean?

We used preseed as well this cycle. I only used 2g which was just right...no extra mess after. &#55357;&#56860;

10 dpo today. I have very anticlimactic chart this cycle. Had some very cold weather at the beginning and couldn't quite find the perfect temp zone in our new house (too hot or too cold) hence some wonky early temps. Super tired yesterday and today (work is sucky) with a bit of dull cramping today. Never had an LP longer than 13 days so we'll see what the weekend brings.

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, thanks for asking about me. I'm ok, just taking one day at a time. 

CREDO is Latin for "I Believe" I'm trying to be positive and not stress out.


----------



## lola33

Tui, that's what I thought ! since I speak a latin language, lol.. I really hope that one is extra sticky ! I'm sure you'll be fine.
Mauijaim the guy was just a tech, I'll see my doctor Monday. I hope you get a bfp for Christmas, fingers are crossed.
And yeah, happy thanksgiving ladies !


----------



## Wish2BMom

cool! thanks for the insight, Tui! :)

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies!


----------



## lola33

hey girls ! no more talking around here? what's up?
Tui I see you changed your statuts, I hope you're ok..


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Tui I'm so,sorry to see your status . Thinking of you xxx


----------



## jessiecat

hi ladies! i hope my fellow americans had a wonderful thanksgiving!

Tui-I'm so sorry. I read your other thread and i agree with you about stepping away from FF and B&B for a bit until things are under control. There's definitely something going on that the docs are not finding/unable to diagnose. I look forward to your return when all is well. :hugs:

Maui and Wish- i also use 2-3g of preseed and it's the perfect amount. 

Lola- sorry about that tech being unprofessional. sometimes the drs aren't much better. My sister had a dr scare the crap out of her at her 12 week ultrasound saying that the baby's NT scan was abnormal and that the baby might have down syndrome. Of course the baby is fine and he just celebrated his 1 year bday, but my sister and her husband were a mess until bloodwork showed all was well. 

So I think the HSG I had at the beginning of the month may have screwed up my cycle. I used the remainder of my clearblue OPK sticks and got, for the first time in many months, a flashing smiley (high estrogen). This continued for 4 days. I'm supposed to continue testing until I get peak LH and so I got the less expensive first response ovulation tests. Comparing the shade intensity of the lines was not as easy as I thought, so I'm still unclear whether or not I ever had a peak. So bottom line is that I may not have ovulated this cycle. :wacko:

Fun times in egg(less) land.


----------



## Tui

Kind of in limbo right now girls. My levels are still rising, just not quite as fast as they should. Doctor is worried about ectopic so I am being monitored closely for the next week. Just a waiting game now. If my levels go up then I'll be scanned early next week I think.


----------



## lola33

Tui, I really hope it's not an ectopic. Sending baby dust you way !
jessiecat, It's true, it's not that easy to see which line is darker.. but you got lines, you probably O'd, I guess? 7 more days to wait...


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls - sorry, was w/o power for 3.5 days! no chatter from me!
tui - wishing for your little bean to hold on tight and be nestled in the right spot!
lola - how are you feeling? did you tell people about your good news at the holiday or are you still waiting? still a little early I guess but I'd be busting!


----------



## lola33

Wish2BMom, I'm good thanks ! And no didn't tell anyone yet.. I can't wait. I think I'll tell my mom and best friends next week. The rest of the family and friends I will do a Christmas announcement.
What about you? how are you?


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui I'm praying for a positive outcome for you xxx maybe your just a slow riser . 
Lola gd look telling everyone its exciting :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I'm ducky - waiting for AF, she should be here tomorrow or Thursday. I'm 9-ish dpo today. There are zero signs of anything else going on - regular sore boobs, bloating, night sweats last night and cp is low and hard. All typical AF signs. Sooooo...
Thanks for asking! I'm just going to be cheery for my birthday this weekend and Christmas and we'll take things to the RE in January! I'd love a New Years BFP but I'm highly doubting it. :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Tui - congrats hun!!! I'm so happy for you. Will keep everything crossed that this is your rainbow baby!!! 

Sorry I haven't been on here recently. Things have been really busy with work and DD has had a really bad cold too! But I'm back. Please excuse me, but I'm not going to read back all 20 odd pages I've missed out on. 
Just a quick update on me - we still haven't moved. Hoping to move early in Jan! 
On the TTC front, I'm about to O any day now (Really early for me!) but really not keen to catch this egg as I really don't want to be in early pregnancy and having to pack house and move. So will hold out till we have moved. 
I saw the doctor today and he gave me a script for metformin!!! YAY FXed for next month then!! 
Hope you are all well!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. My levels are getting better. They went from 270 monday to 640 Wednesday. Not out of the woods yet but fingers crossed. More bloods tomorrow, and a scan next week.


----------



## jessiecat

Awww Tui, thank goodness. Fingers and toes crossed. 
sk: good luck with the move!
lola: im so impressed you've been able to keep it a secret. i'm sure i'm going to tell all of my closest gfs and sisters right away, but will keep it from everyone else


----------



## lola33

Jessie, yeah it's pretty hard ! but I don't see anyone, my family and friends don't really live close to us, so that makes it easier. 
Tui, that's good ! fingers and toes are crossed too !
Skweek, I agree it's probably not the best time ! I'm moving in January.. Well.. I won't carry anything, I'll just pack..
Wish, I would stay positive ! I didn't have any other symptoms than Af symptoms before that Bfp ! ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

skweek - good luck with the move! That's such an exhausting and stressful process so I totally understand! Maybe you'll 'bless' your new house and a BFP will come of it! :blush::haha:

tui - SO GREAT to see that your levels keep going up!! like the girls, fingers & toes crossed for you!!! <3

Jessie - how are you doing? Any updates on you? I think we're around the same cycle day so you must be testing soon? 

lola - thank you, and I'm trying to stay positive. I'm not feeling 'Debbie downer' but more like 'chances are slim' that this is going to happen naturally so I'll just be pleasantly surprised if it does!

Which segways nicely into.... I think I got a trace of spotting this morning, right on time. Some of the regular AF cramping going on too. I'll keep you all updated if it doesn't turn into something more, but I'm assuming I'm out at this point.


----------



## KileyJean

Tui- that is great news! Fingers crossed for you!. 

Wish2BMom- I hope you are not out! Sending positive vibes your way. 

Update on me- AF showed up like clockwork 29 days after my last BC pill so I am assuming everything is functioning okay as far as ovulation goes. Started using my Clear Blue Easy Monitor as well so I can be sure I am ovulating. I was a little nervous about this period since it was my first one off the pill but it seemed pretty normal. Normal cramping, and lasted three days. Heavy to medium first day, medium second day and light third day. So I am taking these as good signs. And according to my calendar, I will be fertile while my husband and I are in Vegas next weekend. :) Kind of exciting, but not going to get my hopes up too high, since technically we are not 100% trying just yet (want to make sure everything is functioning for me and hubby wants a November baby). Also, alcohol will be involved in Vegas and I understand that can affect my husbands little swimmers as well as my egg. This trip was meant to be my last hurrah before I give up tasty beverages entirely until after a baby arrives. But we know you can not plan for this exactly how you want it, so if it happens this month we will be fine with that, and if it takes months and months, then we will figure it out.


----------



## Wish2BMom

took a test, BFN
splitting headache
splitting boobache
blahhhhh

have fun in Vegas, Kiley! lots and lots of people have gotten preg with the help of alcohol so don't stress about it - have fun with it and go for it!!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks Wish! I will definitely make the most of this trip!! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok ladies I just went to the loo and wiped . I'm 10dpo and my normal LP is 15 days ..... Last time I spotted at this time resulted in Sean !! Pleeeeeeeeeeease don't be an early AF . I know when I ov due to Opk tests ..... It could just be random break through bleeding .... 

Send me fair ye dust xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies!! 
Tui - will keep everthing crossed that your levels continue to increase!! Looking forward to hearing about your scan next week!! 

Kiley - make the most of Vegas!!! November baby = feb/valentines shag!!! Not long till then! 

AFM - I saw the doctor yesterday and got a script for Metformin!! He didn't even think twice about giving me a script! 
I had loads of EWCM yesterday and today but according to my surgeon I should be waiting till next month. I think I might just try anyway. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
have a good weekend all!


----------



## skweek35

OH MY GOSH Left!! FXed that is implantation bleeding and not AF about to show up!!! Have you tested yet?


----------



## KileyJean

Left- Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust your way!

Sk- That is great that your doc gave you a prescription for Metformin. Good luck to you!


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope ill wait and see what happens ove the next couple of days . Last time it didn't get any heavier and turned brown . Hung around for about 3 days so ill wait and see. I feel sick ...not literally but I don't want to get my hopes up trying not to think it could be IB . Ill keep you all posted , either AF is here early or its something else ;)


----------



## skweek35

will keep FXed its something else (and a good one at it too!)


----------



## lola33

Left fingers are so crossed !!!
Kiley, I did get tipsy on my bfp's cycle ;)
Sk, I hope it will work for you !


----------



## Tui

Wow left, fingers crossed, how exciting. 

Everything good so far with me. Todays levels gone from 640 to 1250 in 48hrs. Woohoo. Hang on little bean.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## jessiecat

Tui: YAY!

Left: I think it's so funny that you posted a pic of your toilet paper. I hope this is it for you!!!

Kiley: Enjoy! Drink, drink until you get your BFP and then there will be 40 weeks of not drinking. Seriously. Enjoy your time with hubby!!

Wish: I got my blood tests back and all is well! yay! I ovulated sometime in the last 2 weeks according to the nurse. That is great news. Now if only there wasn't that anatomical issue of the one blocked tube....:growlmad: Have you set up an appointment with a RE? Mine is for Dec 19. A few friends of mine live in NH and they posted stuff on Facebook about the power outage. What caused it?? I used to live on the border of MA and NH. 

Sk: Metformin is for type II diabetes, correct? Does it help with conception also? I have no clue. 

Lola: How far along are you now?


----------



## skweek35

Yes its for type II diabetics but has been very successful in helping boost fertility with PCOS ladies. I have only been given 500mg on repeat script. 
Have had a call from docs yesterday that I missed. Called them this morning and they said one of the docs wants to see me. Now just waiting for the post as they put a letter in the post. 
HUrry up Mr Postman!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! TGIF!

tui - so glad to see your levels continuously rising!!!

left - HAHA I also think it's funny that you posted a pic of TP, BUT, now I know what IB might look like!! FX'ed for you so hard!

skweek - that's great news!! get to BD'ing!!

Jessie - that's awesome! I hope this is your month, bunk tube be damned! I haven't made the appointment yet, I need to call and get the paperwork sent. So I can fill out stupid questions like when the last time was I used a condom and how old I was when I first used one. UGH! Anyway - hopefully going to set it up for January b/c we'll be on a new year of insurance and the deductible will be reset. Decided too last minute (story of my life, amiright?) this year to squeeze one into this year's deductible. ANYWHO - power outage - stupid snowstorm last week with super heavy snow. Not a lot of it, mind you - we've had more. But it was so heavy that it busted transformers everywhere and brought down tons of trees and limbs. So we were out for 3.5 days. Made for an interesting holiday!

afm - AF is starting in full force today. At least I feel a little happy that this is my 2nd 28-day cycle in a row and maybe my body is done playing tricks on me. I didn't think we had much of a chance with the stress and level of alcohol I had in my system last week with that power outage. No power = have drinks and play games.


----------



## lola33

jessie, that's good to hear ! and I'll be 10 weeks Monday. Time to tell my mom...
Left, anything new?
Tui, YAY !
sk, let's hope it works, and fast !


----------



## Wish2BMom

lola - I can't help but get Barry Manilow in my head EVERY time I see your name! I love it!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol sorry about the tp too much ??lol.. Spotting is still there but only tiny bit when I wipe and turned totally brown ! Its EXACTLY what happened with my last pregnancy at Exactly the same time ...not testing till Monday .... Eeeek I'm all over the place


----------



## lola33

wish, :rofl: now I have it in my head too !
left ! I want to know !! ahhhh !


----------



## Left wonderin

Lola have you told your mum and sis ?


----------



## lola33

I didn't tell anyone yet ! I think I'll tell my mom on Monday, as well as my best friend. Then we'll tell everyone on Christmas eve..
Did you tell them early when you got your son?


----------



## Left wonderin

I did everyone knew in my family when I was only 3+6 lol.... 
I hadn't told anyone on my first pregnancy as I was waiting till after the 12 week scan . But 2 days before it I mc on Christmas Eve and had to go to hospital for a dnc . I had to tell them I mc instead of pg . So I thought next time I'm telling straight away as if I mc again ill need their support as I couldn't mc and not tell . Next time please god I'd tell again !! Don't think I could keep it in . Having the mc made me re think waiting


----------



## lola33

I understand. And it must have been hard to do. I'm actually quiet the opposite. I really don't want anyone to know if I mc. A lot of people don't even know we're tcc.
Anyway, I'll be around Monday and I'll stalk this thread to hear about your test!


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks Lola if the test is positive dont think ill tell oh till Christmas Eve ;) but I don't dare to think its going to be . The only upside to a Bfn would be being able to drink at my Xmas party !! But I'd happily sacrifice that


----------



## lola33

That's going to be a looong wait til Oh knows !! well, fingers are crossed... sending all the baby dust I have !


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm dying to know, left!! how are you feeling?

skweek, Jessie, everyone else - how are you all feeling?

I need to live vicariously through you all for the next 2 weeks, I'm only cd4. I asked DH for 'sex every other day for 10 days' for my bday present :).
I also realized I'm TIRED of seeing pregnancy everywhere (except on here, ecstatic for all of the BFPs) in our lives. I'm sure it's a phase and we've all gone through it. Trying not to be scroogy, but it'll be nice to have dinner with some friends on Thursday who don't have kids. I can't take more nodding and smiling and 'sharing based off of what I've seen or experienced with my nieces' stories.

yikes, sorry - unexpected rant there...


----------



## lola33

Wish, I went through that phase too ! Actually even now, I don't want my life to be all about that pregnancy!
That's good you bd every other day ! Can't miss it that way ! ;)
now comes the long tww.. but hey a bfp right for Christmas would be awesome!

Left, we want to know !!


----------



## Wish2BMom

OH sorry - i'm only cd4 right now, AF over the weekend. But I'll get BD'ing this month for my bday present! haha ;)
Hopefully a NYE BFP, ASAP! :haha:
(course that will be probably too early to test, I'll only be about 10dpo by then, but I should probably test anyway before indulging that night)


----------



## lola33

oh sorry !! Sometimes if I read too fast, I miss things... for some reason I read 4dpo. not my mother language blahblah. sorry !
Well that's a good bday present ! I hope it works ! !!


----------



## Left wonderin

Girls sorry all that fuss for nothing tested an bfn :( disapointed but not devastated . I am still hopefull for us all . And the grea thing about this game we play is that we always get another chance to try . So roll on new year BFP :) I'm gonna concentrate on enjoying Christmas and having a glass of wine or three ;) on the the positives of bfn :) 

I know exactly how you feel about nights out with no baby talk !! I used to so enjoy them when they happened . It reminded me that there is more to life than ttc and babies . And that life can actually be fun and enjoyable :) looking forward to my Christmas party from work were I will NOT be talking about anything to do with babies ;) lol


----------



## jessiecat

Hey ladies
Aww. I wish I had girls night. We moved to a new city and I barely know anyone here. We've been trying to get to know people, but I haven't really "clicked" with any of the women yet. 

5 of my very closest gfs do not have children and 3 most likely never will (long stories) so we hardly ever talk about kids. 

Left: YEA for the positive thinking for a happy start to the new year!

Wish: sounds like an awesome bday gift! 

I'm at the end of my cycle so just waiting for something to happen. I've had 5 days of sore boobs now, but that's normal for me for since I've become more aware of symptoms.


----------



## Wish2BMom

You'd so be in on my girls night if you were near, Jessie!
FX'ed for you that it's not just regular PMS stuff!

I'm sorry left, but sounds like you have a good head about you! I think it's a little easier (at least for me) when the holidays are here b/c they are so bustling already - easy to concentrate on other things! And yes, have a glass of wine or 3 :)
Cheers, ladies!


----------



## jessiecat

Wish, maui, kiley and left: you ladies are next and then we can change the thread name to "38 + and expecting our first"

Skweek: you were right about that HSG. Wow.


----------



## Tui

Oh jessie, when did that happen? Congratulations.


----------



## Tui

Just booked my first scan girls. Wish me luck, it's on Monday afternoon.


----------



## lola33

Jessie!! what what what ??? wooohoooo ! congrats !
Tui, can't wait to know about that scan ! mine is on Dec 22..


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, Tui!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie !!! Yahooooooo another one bites the dust !!!!! So happy for you :) we are falling like flys around here :) can't wait till we can rename the thread !!!!! What a great idea :) how you feeling jess ??? 

Tui excited for your scan and I'm sure everything is just as it should be :)


----------



## jessiecat

Tui and Lola: My scan is scheduled for Jan 16. Can't come soon enough. 
i just want to know that all is well. I'm sure you're both feeling the same way. It's nerve-wracking. 

Left! My boobs would give a porn star's some stiff competition! HA! They're huge and sore. Waves of nausea at night but nothing too bad. Pretty bloated too. I'm exercising regularly to help keep my weight steady. I'm short so if i put on just a little weight i look awful. 

Wish: what day is your bday this month? when does the BD marathon start?


----------



## Mauijaim

Wow Jessie, congrats! Bummer tube be damned! You did it! So exciting! I'm so happy for you!!

Tui- I'm sure everything is going to be perfect. Thinking of you and your little bean.

Left, Wish and Kiley - we're next!

I'm waiting for O...monitor is reading high but not quite peak yet. I was planning on BD every night once we hit the high mark, but DH is grumpy and I sent him to bed early. Should hit peak tomorrow. I've been testing in the early afternoon and evening to catch the surge as soon as it starts. We are using preseed again. Here's hoping!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I like your thinking, maui!!

Jessie - my bday was last Sunday, the 7th. 39 - gross!! I had my dinner with the ladies last night but the landscape of attendees changed slightly, so there were some kid stories. I guess that's going to happen at our age, huh? Not many, though. I'm just so saturated from smiling and laughing at their stories, I feel horrible even typing that!!
did your boobs pop since you got your BFP or have you always been so lucky? (I'm a jealous B cup over here...) that sucks they are so sore, though - PMS-sore is one thing, I can't imagine worse!

BD'ing session may start tonight, I hope - though we're going to a concert over an hour away, starts at 7:30 - we may be too pooped by the time we get home! But if it starts tomorrow, cd9, then we can do 11, 13, 15, 17 and that should hit everything quite nicely. I may even try to fit in a 16 in there! ;) we'll see what powers I have - this is exhausting and virtually uninteresting when you're doing it on a schedule, as you all well know! I guess I'll start the OPKs around cd13 as well, since I usually O around cd17. No need to start earlier. I'll start temping then too. Oh joy.

in other news, I didn't have a drop of alcohol at dinner last night! my friends were all very suspicious and I had to explain that it's not b/c I'm already preg, but b/c I want to do what I can to conceive. One of my friends was all 'I don't buy that - look at all the drunk b*tches that get pregnant every day...' and I countered with 'yeah, but they are all usually in their early 20's with young eggs!'


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish 39 your a spring chicken !!!! I'm flipping 42 !!! Well 42 going on 25 ;) I got pg twice in a year when I was 40 , so hoping I've still got it lol..... Done lots of reading and aparently its no different ttc at 40 than 42 so who knows !!! I'm not giving up trying till menapause hits ;) lol..........


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA thanks, left!! cluck cluck cluck

where are you in your cycle? I just checked out your FF - you are waiting to O? BD'ing lots this weekend?


----------



## jessiecat

Wish- happy belated!!! I adore my nephew, but I honestly don't find much enjoyment hearing about kids other than him so I feel ya on having to faux laugh and smile when hearing stories. I'm gonna be 38 when this baby is born and hubby will only be 31. I look younger than him so I don't feel so bad. :thumbup: my boobs are ridiculous already (I'm a DD and only 5'3, 120 lbs) so I can't imagine what they'll look like in 35 weeks. Still trying to enjoy this pregnancy even though it's so early and the worst can happen. I keep telling myself my body will know what to do- if all is well then the pregnancy will continue and if not, then it's out of my hands. I really hope u have my luck this month. It felt great to cancel the RE appointment!!!

Left- oh you will totally have another BFP soon- your uterus is primed now!

Maui- fingers crossed!!! I would love for all of us to be pregnant together.
I'm headed to Portland at end of Feb and will be staying with my sister and one of my besties from high school on Oahu. I can't wait. Every time I go I shop a lot since there's no tax on clothes!!! 


Tui and Lola- can't wait for your scans!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi girls :) well AF has eventually left the building ! It was a weird cycle lots of brown spotting both before and after . Onto cycle #5 ttc no 2 . I've sent off for a psycic reading on my fertility lol.... She comes reccomeneded and only cost 7 euro !! Its due the 19th of December . You have to send a photo of you , information regarding pregnancies you have had and losses. Cheri tells you months related to concieveing , delivering . She predicts weight , sex and personality lol....... Mmmm we will see !!!


----------



## Tui

Just had my scan. Everything perfect. 120bpm good steady heartbeat. Measuring at 6w exactly. A little behind but it's never acurate at this early stage. Sooo relieved.
 



Attached Files:







1418620818252.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mauijaim

Oh Tui, that's such great news. Do you feel like you can breathe now? Try to relax and enjoy the fact that your little bean is sticking with you. :happydance: here's to a happy and healthy 7.5 more months! What is your due date?


----------



## Tui

Still nervous as early days yet, but yes I feel so much better than I did this morning. No reason I can't be positive now. We have never got this far, so very happy.

EDD first week in August.


----------



## lola33

Tui that seems good !
Jessie, my boobs were very sore and heavy too, and now they're back to almost normal. Hopefully it will be the same for you ;)


----------



## jessiecat

Tui- that is such great news. Thanks for posting a pic of the scan!!

Lola- the sore boobs are bad but having symptoms is so reassuring. It is good to know it wont last throughout the pregnancy tho!!

Left- let us know what the psychic says! 

I left my phone on the plane we were traveling on this weekend and by the time i realized it the plane had taken off. I have a tracker/locator and could see the phone in different areas of the country once the plane landed. I got the run around from the airline even tho i knew exactly where my phone was (i had fill out a document online and depend on the goodness of others to return my phone to an airline agent). The last known location of my phone was in a residential and shady area of Detroit. :growlmad:


----------



## lola33

Jessie, that's annoying about your phone! I hope you locked it so at least no one can use it.
5 weeks was the worst for me ! 5 to 8 was pretty rough.. but now I feel awesome. Just need to nap 20 minutes in the afternoon!
next week I'll be 3 month already ! crazy !


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls!

Thanks for the bday wishes, Jess! I love the updates too, keep them coming. I've never been preg so all of this is so fantastic to me. And we here on BnB seem to share a lot more of the details than my friends did of course. I also LOVE nerding out and getting all science-y with this stuff - it's really cool what the body will do! So to your point about relying on your body to do the right thing - I think that's a great way to think about things. 

Tui! LOVE the pic and congrats on the healthy beaner!! 

left - that'll be so fun to get that reading back! My FIL went to a medium this summer and she said that we'll have a happy October - he didn't know we were actively trying, so she didn't either, but this message was specifically about a baby. Not sure which October or if it'll be from conception or delivery, but October would be it. So I'm hoping that Dec or Jan will be our lucky time to conceive so we can have a wee one next October! I hope you'll post the details from yours!

lola - I can't believe you're already almost 3 months! I love the ticker too - you have a lime in your coconut! ;)


----------



## lola33

Wish, same here ! never been pregnant before and I'm fascinated by what the body can do. I keep saying I'm building a human, that's why I'm tired :D
I hope you get your bfp soon, so we can all talk about it ! Let's hope the Bday bding will work !!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahahaha! I just remembered my friend was so cranky and exhausted in her first trimester of her first child. Her husband didn't quite understand how exhausted she was and she'd snap at him and be like, 'I'm BUILDING A HUMAN! What have YOU done today??' :haha:


----------



## jessiecat

haha wish! you crack me up. 

lola- isn't it such a relief to get through the first trimester? I also can't believe youre 3 months already. 

Tui: I found out today that i'm getting a 6 week scan to rule out ectopic so hopefully mine goes as well as yours. I'm not having any spotting or pain but my midwife is being proactive because i only have one functional tube.

Oh i gotta tell you all this- This was my first week not drinking in months!!! I actually felt great. I should've given up alcohol a long time ago. ;)


----------



## lola33

haha me too, almost 3 months without a drink, I think last time I did that I was like 16? :D 
I did get tipsy the cycle before my Bfp, we went to spain and had too much fun, lol.
Jessie, it's good you're having that early scan.


----------



## Stenokat

Congratulations to all of you mums to be! 
Sorry I've been absent as of late. I was really bummed about the possible endometriosis diagnosis and needed to take a break from constantly focusing on TTC. Well, apparently that was the best decision I could've made because I got my BFP yesterday morning! 

The only symptom I've had is horribly sore boobs. The only reason I tested is because my best friend gave me a CVS coupon for 30% off entire purchase that was expiring Sunday. As I walked through the store, I felt this strange need to buy pregnancy tests and prenatal vitamins. 

I've never been pregnant, so I'm hoping the first time is a charm. I have my scan scheduled for 12/29.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lola33

Steno ! yay for winter bfps !!! and congrats :) :)
Yep sore boobs are the 1st thing... Now I just have headaches... Let us know how everything goes !


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, Steno!!! Congrats!!! I can't believe all of the BFPs lately!!

man, I wish I could get my mind off of things like you did (and others have said they have). I'm ALL up in it right now - started temping and OPKs this morning, though I will hold off tomorrow morning b/c it's a few days too soon for me. And BD'ing every other day since Saturday (DH even did last night during halftime of MNF of his beloved Bears! HA!)

Jessie - so glad you're getting an early scan! post pics if you want! :) we want! haha
I hear ya about not drinking - I was getting some headaches from alcohol for a few weeks so I am taking a step back from it. Granted, no headaches this weekend when I HAD to open a bottle of wine I got for my bday, but all days surrounding that felt like a dream with no alcohol!
I have a Christmas party to go to tonight at a friend's house and I'm even debating not drinking there.


----------



## Mauijaim

Holy moly Steno, that's so freakin awesome! We are well on our way to renaming this thread! :wohoo: Huge congrats!

So how many is that now...4? Lola, Tui, Jessie, Steno...did I miss anyone? I can hardly keep up these days! Lucky thread indeed, let's keep it rolling ladies!


----------



## Tui

Congratulations steno. Great news. Glad my thread is collecting bfps now, lol.


----------



## Stenokat

Thanks, everyone! I'm just praying it sticks. I'm so freaked out because I'm not having many symptoms and I've read way too much online about chemicals. 

This seems to be a lucky thread indeed!


----------



## jessiecat

Yay steno!!!!!!! Did u cry? I sobbed uncontrollably with happiness 

Tui- you will seriously have to rename this thread when maui, left and wish get preggo.


----------



## Tui

No point worrying about symptoms steno. One lady was sick as a dog during the 2 weeks she was waiting to mc, and some ladies with healthy babies don't get sick at all. So they don't mean a thing. I had sore boobs for a while but still no ms, and I had a lovely steady heartbeat on monday. Just enjoy being pregnant :hugs:


----------



## Stenokat

Jessie, I didn't cry. I did sit on the toilet for probably 20 minutes in complete and utter shock. I think I'm still shocked. My last cycle was 50 days and I didn't know what to expect out of this cycle. The upside is that there wasn't a TWW because I wasn't sure how long this cycle would last. I didn't use any OPKs or anything this cycle. We only BD when the mood struck us. 

DH was still asleep when I left for work. It was so hard not to wake him, but I didn't want to risk his just awoken reaction. I made a box with a bib, onesie, card and the positive test and told him I got him an early Christmas present. He was so confused when he opened it...probably because most discussions lately have been surrounding possible endometriosis and not TTC. Once he realized what was going on, he was so sweet. He immediately had to kiss my belly :blush:

Tui, thanks for the reassurance. It is so wonderful to have you all to share this with because we don't plan on telling anyone else until we are out of the first trimester.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KileyJean

I'm back from Vegas! It was so fun! 

Tui- I'm happy to hear continued good news from you! 

Jessi and Steno- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! This gives me hope too. :)

I temped while in Vegas but my numbers are really wonky due to different waking times, weird sleeping times, and I'm a mouth breather when I sleep sometimes. But according to CM and Fertility friend I O'd on CD13. That was our first day in Vegas. We BD'd that afternoon and again late that night/early morning and of course each night after that while there ;) I am currently DPO 5. Not holding my breath though because my CM seemed a little different this month compared to last. Not as much EWCM as last month. Only time will tell I guess. :)


----------



## lola33

Kiley welcome back ! I hope that trip the Vegas will bring you a Bfp !
So when is you girls due date? I'm due July 6th.
Steno, I'm worried too you know. Not much symptoms, I mean I did feel bad at the beginning, and I too read way too much. And it's true it's pretty nice to talk with you ladies, since I didn't tell anyone but my mom et my 2 girlfriends. Big announcement will be next week !
Tui, yay for the ticker !


----------



## Stenokat

According to the online due date calculators, I'm due on August 15. My 40th is August 12. It will be the best birthday I've ever had! Certainly takes the pressure off DH to plan me a party &#128521;


----------



## Stenokat

Oh, yeah! I did find this on another forum last night and felt so much better!
https://www.easybabylife.com/miscarriage-statistics-by-week.html


----------



## lola33

Yeah I looked at stats too, and yes, it made me feel better too !


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm just so happy for all of you!!

Kiley - sounds like you had an incredible time in Vegas - I hope it was fruitful for you!!


----------



## jessiecat

Steno and Lola: I'm due August 14 according to the online calculator. 

Kiley: woo hoo for vegas! i get tired just thinking of that place. Last time I went i had to soak my sore feet for hours because I wore heels and danced 2 nights straight in the clubs

RE: Pregnancy news. I've told my co-workers because I'm a dentist and not supposed to be working with nitrous while pregnant. I've also told close family and all my close gfs since they're the ones I would talk to if anything went wrong. I'm not one to keep quiet about much anyway (whether good or bad). 

I need a pep talk, ladies! I'm scared to death about my U/S on Tuesday. DH keeps telling me not to worry- that we've had such bad luck this year that we deserve some good news. What a $hitty christmas I'll have if something is wrong. :cry:


----------



## Tui

I was terrified too honey and everything was fine. Hang in there. 

Look at it this way, on the very small chance of you having a blighted ovum like I did, it's best to know now and not at your 12 weeks scan! That was horrid.

Good luck, but I'm sure everything will be great and you will burst into tears with relief like I did, lol.


----------



## Mauijaim

Aw Jessie, try not to worry. It won't do you or your little bean any good. Everything is going to be great! Your midwife is doing a great job taking care of you and this US is strictly precautionary, not because she thinks something is wrong. Enjoy these moments girl! They're an amazing gift. And you know what I mean when I say, NO WORRY BEEF CURRY! Snuggle up to your DH and let him comfort you. He knows what he's talking about. :hugs:


----------



## lola33

Jessie, I know it's hard but don't worry too much ! No worry beef curry like Mauijaim says :D :D
I'm sure you'll be fine.I'm a little worried for my Us on Monday. lol. It's silly,I got a heartbeat, but I'm like 'what if?? ' With that fibroid and my old age... I can't help !


----------



## Stenokat

Jessie, I know how you feel. I can't seem to stop worrying either. I even took another test this morning to make sure the first test wasn't wrong. Guess what? Still a :bfp:! In fact, it was instantaneous! After that, I decided to stop worrying until there is a reason to do so. I hope you can find a way to do the same! Easier said than done, I know! 

Kiley, I hope that Vegas was lucky for you! Sending you tons 'o baby dust!!! And don't focus so much on your CM. I only had EWCM once and didn't get pregnant that cycle. Just relax and have fun trying! I really believe it happened for me this cycle because I wasn't thinking about it. I know that is near impossible to do. I even stopped coming on here during this cycle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! I was so brief yesterday b/c I was in the office and there are WAY more people that can see that I'm not on a work-related site than when I'm just here at home! :)

I wish I could help all of you to stop worrying and enjoy what is happening, but I'd be the exact same way. You've gone through so much to get to this point and most things are out of your control now. BUT - you're all going to do GREAT and be such wonderful mothers! Your little beaners are snuggling in for a nice long ride. I hope all of your scans go well and remember that your body will do what it needs to do. Trust in it! 
I don't know that this helped at all, but I hope even a little bit.

:hugs: to you all! 

afm - still awaiting O this weekend but BD'ed Sat/Mon/Wed - still on course! neg OPKs still but starting to get some rumblings on the right side, which is where I was expecting to O from this month. all of this waiting, I just want to nail it!!


----------



## Stenokat

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Wish! It does help and it's very sweet of you. I am sending tons of love, baby dust, and well wishes your way. THIS IS YOUR MONTH! 

:dust:


----------



## lola33

Thanks Wish, you're sweet ! And yeah lots of bding ! you can't miss it ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, girls - I'll take all the dust I can get! I so don't want to go to an RE next month!


----------



## Stenokat

Wish2BMom said:


> thanks, girls - I'll take all the dust I can get! I so don't want to go to an RE next month!

My RE appointment was scheduled for next month and here I sit knocked up :winkwink:. It will happen for you too!


----------



## Tui

I got pregnant just before my appointment too. It happens a lot apparently.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I should get it on the books so it's scheduled and cancel-able!


----------



## lola33

I got pregnant before my infertility apt too, I canceled it!


----------



## skweek35

I will start by saying WOW!!! SO many BFP's in the last 2 weeks!!! Congratulations Steno and Jessie!!! I'm so happy for both of you!!! As the others have said sit back, relax and enjoy your pregnancies!! Don't worry if you don't get MS! I just felt a bloated most days and was only sick once! 
Jessie - how long after your HSG scan did you get your BFP? 

Was really good to see your scan pic Tui! That little bean is looking really snug there!! It's not going anywhere in the next 7 months!!! 

AFM - well boy am I glad the Christmas holidays have started!!! I'm exhausted!! Still no news on the house move! there have been a few delays which are frustrating all of us! and now one person is on holiday so we can't exchange contracts and set a moving date till after new year! Hopefully better news in the new year. 
My metformin seems to be working already. My appetite has GONE!!! I'm back to eating bird size portions like last time! Will do my weight wonders! 
other that all that, I'm just waiting for AF to arrive again. Hopefully sometime this weekend instead of Wednesday next week!! 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good to hear from you skweek! that sounds like a really frustrating situation with the house. I am not patient when it comes to things like that AT ALL. Good luck to you with that!

Happy Friday to all! 

Got my solid smiley today on the CB OPK - skipped right over the flashing smiley again this month so here we go! Getting wet/ewcm since yesterday too. Tonight was a BD night anyway as well and I'll ask DH to BD tomorrow night too just to be safe. Mayyyyybe even beg for Sunday too, though he's going to say he doesn't produce that much. But that should cover everything, I'd think.

I'm really setting myself up for a serious letdown if this doesn't work this month - doing everything right and not reaching the goal doesn't sit well with me! :)


----------



## jessiecat

Tui: You're so right. Better to know if something's wrong early on than weeks later when i've bonded more with the pregnancy. This is actually my second pregnancy, but first planned and wanted one. I got pregnant when I was 24 and had a miscarriage at 7.5 weeks. That was a little traumatic for me - I awoke in the middle of the night and felt like I had a fever and intense flu symptoms. I went to the bathroom and started bleeding profusely. Ended up in the ER overnight. I never had an ultrasound with that pregnancy so this will be my first. 



Mauijaim said:


> And you know what I mean when I say, NO WORRY BEEF CURRY!

Awww Maui. Seeing that brings back sooo many memories. Haven't heard it in AGES. My first love, my high school boyfriend, used to always say that to me. 

Lola: Post a pic of your scan for us please!

Steno: I was a psycho and took 3 tests in a matter of 2 days after my first BFP. The first was clearblue digital and it was, as the name indicates, very 'clear' with the word, "Pregnant." I then wanted to see how a typical test (the ones with the lines) would respond. I was hoping for blazing pink, but both were kinda faded. :/ I know a line is a line so it doesn't matter. To be honest I think I ovulated late (11/28) and baby is probably a week behind the estimated gestational age so my HCG levels probably weren't super high when AF was due. 

Wish: are you guys using preseed again? Also, tell DH to drink lots of water. Sleep as much as you can this week too. Continue having sex until partway through next week. I think my first two months my hubby and I were stopping too early. You've been so patient this entire YEAR. you deserve a BFP this month more than anyone. :thumbup:

skweek: I got pregnant the same month as my HSG. Your move is taking forever. Must be so frustrating. 

I've been christmas shopping and preparing for the arrival of my MIL, her husband and my youngest sister. My mom is coming after christmas. I have lots of time off the next few weeks and I'm so excited to do nothing but eat, sleep and hang out with family.


----------



## Tui

Yay to xmas food! 

I've been eating really healthy this last 10 days. Lots and lots of fruit and veg. Just made my own pasta sauce from courgettes from the garden. Yummy. 

I've actually lost a few pounds since I got my bfp, from less chocolate and more veg, and not snacking so much. Have plenty to loose so baby will be fine. I'm not deliberately trying to loose weight before anyone shouts at me.


----------



## lola33

Wish I agree with Jessie, I think I was stopping the Bd too early too, so keep going !
Skweek, glad to see you're fine, it must so frustrating... 
Tui, I have a friend who lost weight at the beginning of her pregnancy too (not on purpose), and all is fine. Problem is she started to faint, since the body needs more calories and she had a rough 1st trimester.

I've never been that hungry in my life LOL, I eat diner and I wake up at 2 am with actual hunger and that empty feeling in my stomach. I'm trying to eat healthy too and I'm a vegetarian, but sometimes I just want sugar ! oh well...


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone and huge congratulations to Jessie and stencat :) I'm so so happy for you guys :) I'm with Tui jess about finding out early if something's not ok . I had a mmc and only found out at 12 weeks , well this Monday 2 years ago . Always in the front of my mind this time of year. But I'm sure everything will be JUST PERFECT :)

I'm so excitied for you guys :)and agree no worry / no curry lol.......

AFM well I'm off to the docs , have lots tuns of weight without trying people are now saying it to me. Someone mentioned I may have a thyroid problem post partum . So went to dr google and have EVERY symptom of a hyperthyroid . Can stop conception but is treatable and fertility returns immediately . So off to the docs I go ....well on Monday . Ill keep you all posted !


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jess and Lola - thank you for the tip! I'll make sure we keep going then. Shouldn't be tough - a little xmas eve romancin', eh? And yep, used preseed last night too. Temp was a bit higher this morning but tough to blame on O bc I had wine last night and turned off the lights about 2 hrs later than usual. That always brings the temp up. 
Left - holy moly! Are you feeling ok other than the weight loss? Glad you're getting that checked out. Good luck on Monday! Keep us posted!
Tui - man I wish I was only craving veggies! I have too much of a savory tooth! my friend had twins and actually lost weight during her preg bc she only craved fruit! Well, at the end, she also just plum ran out of room!!
Steno, skweek and everyone else :wave:
Have a good weekend, ladies!!


----------



## Tui

I would have loved twins. Definitely only saw one in there though. Shame but I'm grateful anyway. 

I still like the odd bit of chocolate, just no where near as much as before. Not sure if I'm actually craving fruit and veg, or if I'm just trying to look after baby. It's fabulous fruit season here now so that helps. Time for some xmas cherries, yum.


----------



## skweek35

In my first tri when pregnant with my DD I didn't want to see any chocolate!! I usually love chocolate! But as I was craving meat of all kinds I landed up putting on weight! 

Well it is well and truely onto CD1 for me!!! Which I'm fine with. Will give TTCing all we have this month as I would love to have a Sept baby this time round! About to go order more preseed and cups too. FXed it all arrives before I O. Checked when I'm expecting to O this cycle and looks like New Years Eve or Day!! As if I need an excuse?? haha


----------



## Tui

Sorry af got you. Good luck for this time round. Seems to be a lucky thread now so I bet someone gets a bfp soon.


----------



## KileyJean

Just a quick update on me. I do not think Vegas gave us a baby. My temps have been going down the last couple days. AF is due at the end of the week. Hubby and I decided that if I'm not pregnant this month, we are going to hold off trying until Feb or March to try and time it better with his work schedule. He really wants a Dec, Jan, or Feb baby. His slow time of year is Dec - March. I know you can't plan for babies like that but, he is really adamant about waiting to try. I am actually totally fine with that. It will give me time to lose the 10 pounds I put on over the summer. I want to be at my normal weight when I conceive. It will also get me back in the habit of eating healthy all the time again.


----------



## lola33

skweek, sorry Af got you, but yeah it's a lucky thread, so soon I hope!
Kiley, well who knows? could be implantation dip! 
Well tomorrow is a big day, I have blood tests, 12 weeks ultrasound also for NT and ob/gyn appointment. phew! If all is fine we'll announce to everyone !


----------



## KileyJean

So exciting Lola!!! I hope all is well for you!! Sending lots of luck your way!!


----------



## Tui

Good luck lola.


----------



## Stenokat

Skweek, that stinks that AF got you :(

Kiley, you're not out until she shows up! 

Best of luck tomorrow, Lola! I can't wait to hear how things went!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, lola!! can't wait to see pics!!

skweek - I'm sorry AF got you. FX'ed for this next month being the month!! Fireworks on NYE!

kiley - that sounds like a good plan but I'm with lola - could be implantation! I'm always hoping it's implantation - did the preg ladies on this thread experience a dip?

Jessie - I meant to comment on your past preg experience - thank you for sharing that. That had to be so hard, at so young (well, I considered that young and I was nowhere NEAR ready for a baby at 24). I hope this experience is vastly different. I can't wait for your scan tomorrow!

afm - Operation Sexified Weekend was a success! BD'ed every night Fri-Sun and I didn't even have to push for it! I'll suggest one more tonight, I think I O'ed yesterday per my temps. That should be good, right? 

everyone ready for Christmas this week? I'm kinda sad it'll be over soon. I've been enjoying hanging out with all of the decorations up, Christmas music on, wearing my santa hat! :) I love the tree being the only light in the room in the evening too.


----------



## Tui

Well done wish, looks like perfect timing.


----------



## Mdc

I hope you don't mind me jumping onto this thread. I have been cyberstalking for a little while, and finally decided to ask some advice from this group because there seems to be a lot of positive results lately. Just a little about me. I am 37 trying for my first baby with my husband, and have been off BCP for almost a year. We were recently married and up until a couple months ago we were just not preventing and now have decided to really try. Who knew after all those health classes and their scare tactics in school that getting pregnant would be so hard. So with a BFN this month here is my question. What do you do to keep yourself from going crazy until the next opportunity comes around? I am trying to stay positive and not go crazy, but any advice would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tui

Hi mdc. I think it's purely hope in my case. Each month that rolls around is a brand new chance. 

Keeping busy helps. As well as good friends on here.

It will happen soon, you will see.


----------



## KileyJean

Good luck to you Wish!!! Sounds like perfect timing. :) 

I have read about implantation dips before, but I read that it is normally just a one day dip. Since my temps were steadily going down over three days, I dismissed it. However, my temp is back up today. So who knows... I really have not had any symptoms either. The only thing different was at 7DPO, my CM had a light very light brown tint to it. It just seemed different than normal. I was having dull cramping which prompted me to use the rest room because it kinda of felt like it does when AF comes. Again could be nothing, and it could just be my body still adjusting from when I was on BC. I do not plan on testing until AF is late. I will keep you girls updated on any other changes! :) 

Oh, and also, I began using my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor this cycle and got Low readings on CD 6-8 and then from CD 9 through today (CD24) I have gotten High readings, but did not get any peak readings. My temps however confirmed O at CD13. I read though that the monitor can do that the first time you use it because it is learning your cycle. So we will see what happens with that too.


----------



## Tui

Test kileyjean test!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - welcome! this really is a great group of women and I've had so many questions answered since I've been on BNB. It helps and what you've asked is something that we all struggle with monthly. I guess my answer is hope as well - just hoping that we get it right the next month. I can't dwell too much on what's not happening, I can only think that it just wasn't the right time just yet. And I also try to be happy with what I DO have, while also keeping a stash of 'maybe it won't happen for us and then we can adopt or spend the rest of our lives together adopting fur babies and traveling' off to the side of my mind. :)

kiley/tui - I hope so! we'll see - so very frustrating knowing that the odds are that it still won't happen and we definitely gave it our all this month. Trying to keep my head right and not have the expectation (again!) that following the 'rules' means success. ;)

and kiley - when is AF due for you? testing maybe, say, Christmas day?? ;) that would be about the right time after implantation!


----------



## KileyJean

Wish, AF is due the day after Christmas. What is the best pregnancy test to use? I have two clear blue digitals at home right now. 

And I like your way of thinking on continue to be happy with what we already have. I have three fur babies (cats)... well on my way to becoming a crazy cat lady LOL! I swear they are getting us ready for the real thing though. My youngest cat (8 mos) recently tore her ligament that holds her knee cap into place. Sounding like surgery is the only option as of now (waiting on a 2nd opinion from another specialist). First quote was $1800 - $2200 ugh...


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc said:


> I hope you don't mind me jumping onto this thread. I have been cyberstalking for a little while, and finally decided to ask some advice from this group because there seems to be a lot of positive results lately. Just a little about me. I am 37 trying for my first baby with my husband, and have been off BCP for almost a year. We were recently married and up until a couple months ago we were just not preventing and now have decided to really try. Who knew after all those health classes and their scare tactics in school that getting pregnant would be so hard. So with a BFN this month here is my question. What do you do to keep yourself from going crazy until the next opportunity comes around? I am trying to stay positive and not go crazy, but any advice would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.

And welcome mdc! I totally missed your post until Wish pointed it out. I am pretty much in the same place as you. I am 36 and my hubby and I are trying for our first baby as well. This is only my 2nd cycle off BC (was on it for almost 20 years) so I am still trying to pinpoint my normal O day. Its funny, I first went into this thinking "if it happens, it happens", but it has morphed into me being the perfectionist that I am and charting, temping and using a fertility monitor. I mainly started doing that just to make sure I am ovulating after so long on the pill. Joining this wonderful group of women has helped me. They are a great support system so far! And lots of helpful advice. So my advice is to stay active in this group and post with your updates on what is going on with you. :)


----------



## Mdc

Sounds like you are on the right track with Oing. It took me a good 4-5 months to get my cycle somewhat on track. Might have to move to temping to help my OCD. Ha!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I have no idea which is the best test to use. I have a clear blue waiting patiently in the drawer for me too, as well as a couple of Dollar Store ones for backups. I would personally trust either the First Response or Clear Blue - even the clear blue digital that yells 'YES YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!', if that's what it says. Mine have only ever said 'NO DAMMIT'. ;)
There's one that the ladies say has more evaps and false positives than the other but can't remember - either the blue or pink dye ones. I think pink.

Are those your furry punkins in your pic?? SO cute!! I'm sorry for the little one's injury! That sounds horrible!! and pricey...
We have 2 kitties and they are my loves. When one is feeling even slightly 'off', I'm kinda panicky. Getting us ready for the real thing, for sure!


----------



## lola33

hello girls ! 

Kiley, test ! test ! I used a cheap test then the clearblue. Fingers are so crossed! come on lucky thread !
Welcome Mdc, keep busy, don't think too much about it, I know it's hard..

Well all is fine here ! It was awesome, we saw baby moving around, and everything is good. The ultrasound tech was very nice, and explained a bunch. The fibroid got a little smaller, so I hope it stays like that.
Here's a pic!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Ladies! Happy Christmas week!

Mdc- welcome! We're all with you regarding the TWW mental battle. I feel like CD 1 through O, time flies. But after O, I feel EVERY second tick off the clock. Ugh. Tui said it best...stay busy! I'm totally with you about what they told us in high school vs real life...they made it sound like if we even looked at a penis we'd be preggo! Now it's all temping and symptom spotting...blah! It took me about 4-5 mo to get the hang of it, then I got sick of it and took a break. We're back in the game as of October. Took me August and Sept to figure out I wasn't O'ing between days 18 and 21 anymore...now it's more like 14-17. Don't give up!

Kiley- oooo, your symptoms have piqued my interest! Your head is in the right place but I think I can safely speak for everyone here that we're hoping that Vegas trip was more fruitful than you originally thought!:flower:

Wish- I'm with you. So many months of doing things exactly right, but no BFP. We are giving it until after the holidays to make some decisions and explore our options. Maybe further testing, maybe adoption...not sure yet. We took a break at this time last year and it did wonders for my mental health. Very refreshing. Wonderful things are coming to you. Just be patient and stay positive. O:) oh, and I love it when the Christmas tree is the only light in the room too. :xmas16:

Jessie, Tui, Steno and Lola - how are things going ladies? We're anxious to hear the latest from the land of moms-to-be!

Left- how was your appointment? All ok?

Skweek- sorry about AF. I hope you enjoy your new year rompin'! :thumbup:


----------



## Mauijaim

Hooray Lola! I bet you're so excited to announce! I can't believe how time has flown since you told us about your bfp. Baby's not a lil bean anymore! They grow up so fast... &#55357;&#56841;

Ha, ha Wish! You crack me up. I seem to keep buying the "no, dammit" tests too. &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all for your words of to be mommy wisdom. Funny all the talk about fur babies. We have 4 cats...long story, but we both got them from past relationships that did not work out. I call us the cat version of the Brady bunch! 

So day 1 it is for me. Cycles are a little unpredictable, but usually O on day 18. I guess it is just 'practice' for the next few weeks oh yeah and some wine! Happy holidays!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lola!!! so precious!! thank you for posting! I'm so glad that everything went well and you had a good tech. The number of stories on here about how some of them can be so brief since they go through this every day. Oh I'm so happy for you! Are you going to tell people in a certain way or just in casual conversation?

maui - same boat here, wait til after the holidays and then probably make that RE appt. Not looking forward to starting that process, hopefully we won't have to. 

I'm trying to stay positive but I'm so nervous to have missed something. My temps are being weird, probably b/c I had some alcohol this weekend (full-on BDing weekend, it was necessary) so I don't have crosshairs yet and my temps are going up and down. I'm tempted to take .2 off of the nights it spiked to see what happens, but I'm not s'posed ta! I also had a couple of O-ish pains on the right side this morning as well. But the OPK was + this weekend, I did another on Monday morning just to be sure and it was a -. All wet/ewcm is gone. And my temps are definitely generally higher than they were last week. I guess I should chill out...

did any of you lucky BFP ladies stop/start drinking or eating anything different in your TWW? like stop drinking coffee or start eating pineapple? 
please feel free to tell me to stop obsessing if I'm going overboard here...


----------



## jessiecat

Left: Are you breastfeeding? My sister has a 13 month old and is stick thin from all the breastfeeding. Hope all is well. let us know. 

Tui: Im pretty petite so I think carrying twins would be miserable for me- I'm glad there appears to be only one baby for me (will write about my scan further down). 

Sk: I have no desire for any sweets with this pregnancy so far!

Kiley: Good plan to try to lose weight and get healthy. 

Mdc: Welcome! I'm also 37. We started actively trying a few months ago and in my arrogance just assumed we would get pregnant the first month because we're both really healthy. i was so disappointed the first and second month i got AF- I let myself sulk for a day or two and then I thought "It's another month i get to enjoy with my husband without a baby" So we would have a lot of fun- drink, eat out and traveled (we flew out of state a couple of times). So basically keep busy and enjoy being married with just the two of you. If you're not pregnant within a few months (i wouldn't wait the recommended 6 months) I would go and get some testing done. I had a HSG and hormone levels checked on month 3. Hubs had a semen analysis. We got pregnant that 3rd month with one blocked fallopian tube. 

Kiley: I never temped so I'm sorry I cant comment on your chart. I allow myself just enough time in the mornings to get dressed, jump in my car and dart off to work. I used a clearblue digital pregnancy test and then a first response the next day. 

Lola: AWWWW your baby actually LOOKS like a baby now!!! So cute. You must be so thrilled. Let us know how the announcements go!

Maui: What tests have you had done so far? Do you have any family coming for the holidays? My mom is flying in from Oahu on the 30th to stay with us for a week! So excited. 

Wish: I think you've done all you can!!!! I'm going to say something annoying- just relax now (every time someone said that to me I wanted to punch them, but it's really true) and let your body do what it is meant to do. SLEEP. I drank a lot of wine and coffee during thanksgiving and that's when implantation was probably occurring. I also took daily naps and went to bed at 8-9 pm every night for 5 days. Did you set up your RE appointment for January yet? That seems to be a common coincidence with some of us here-we had RE appointments scheduled and then got to cancel them! 

Cat ladies: I really want a Siamese but my landlord won't allow pets. Love them


----------



## Mauijaim

Wish- just hang tight. If you're using FF, it'll make sense out of the spikes and dips, it just may take a day it wo longer. Just be sure in check the alcohol box where it applies. Try not to worry about what your chart looks like. I've been comparing mine against the archives everyday and there are some pretty ugly bfp charts out there. Just reminds me that temps give us a bit of an idea about what's going on but they definitely don't define the process. It's all about AF and whether or not she shows.

I pretty much give up alcohol between O and AF, but I still have my one cup of French roast coffee in the morning (I did share a beer with DH a couple nights ago). I've started hunting for a good decaf deep roast blend just in case I'm supposed to give it up. I also kindly request that DH not overindulge in the alcohol dept during the BD marathon so that he doesn't end up with slow, aimless swimmers. If our moms to be have any advice in the beverage category, I'm also eager to hear your input.

Jessie- we haven't done any. We may choose to do SA to start, then depending on results hsg for me. We just don't know if we would rather spend our $$ on tests finding out what's wrong with us or put it toward giving a child a loving home (adoption). We're kind of torn at the moment.


----------



## jessiecat

WISH: I had a brain fart and thought today was Friday- didn't realize we just got over the weekend when you had your positive OPK. Please continue to BD on/off for the next few days. Im pretty sure I ovulated almost 5 days late last month and got weird readings on my OPKs the entire time- but i got pregnant so go figure. 
I really want to be pregnant with you!!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Maui: The only reason I asked for testing early was because I didn't want to 
put pressure on myself every month if there was something hormonally or anatomically out of whack. We have decent insurance-It cost us a little over $300 out of pocket for the HSG, Day 3, Day 21 blood tests and semen analysis. Not bad. I never considered adoption. I know this probably wouldn't happen if it came down to it, but I feel like I might have a hard time bonding with a child who wasn't genetically related to me. People who adopt have huge hearts.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, ladies - yeah, I will make sure we BD. I suggested it last night and we were both too exhausted. We had horrible sleeps on Sunday night so were dragging last night. Tonight, I'm going out for drinks with my aunts, but hopefully will be home early enough to get one in. If not, definitely tomorrow night. And I'll be good on drinks anyway - a) I'm driving and b) I don't want to mess up my temps again!
AND - I start my vacation at the end of the day today too!! So that means PLENTY of sleeping in for me just in time for the TWW. I'm really good at that! Maybe even some naps - I was dying for one yesterday.
I've never heard of this being something you should do in the TWW, though - I'm a fan!
Jessie - that would be AWESOME to be bump buddies!!!

I'm going to call the RE office now...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jessie - I'm so glad you wrote that about the bonding. That's one of my biggest fears when considering adoption. But I wonder - if I can love my cats this much, shouldn't I be able to love a human baby too? I don't know if that's the right correlation to make but that's the only perspective I have. I just.....don't fall in love with other people's babies.


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: I don't bond with other people's babies either, but when I saw my nephew there was just an instant connection. He looked like someone i love, my sister. Who knows. Maybe we all have a capacity to love more than we realize. 

Wish, you already know this, so this is for the rest of the ladies- I was in the ER for lower right pains on Sunday. I was so scared of ectopic since that is my blocked side. I had an ultrasound and bloodwork and all is well, thank God. I saw the yolk sac and gestational sac in the uterus, but baby is still too small to see. Doc thinks I'm between 4.5-5 weeks gestational age. My OB ultrasound is scheduled for Jan 16. :happydance:


----------



## Mauijaim

Jessie and Wish- being a cat lady myself, I figured adoption *might* be an option. Now that you mention it Wish, I don't bond with other people's babies either, but when kids are around 3-4 yrs old And can interact and are potty trained (ha!) I feel a little different. 

Jessie- thanks for the info. I work for a hospital so I'll have to check into the coverage. $300 isn't bad at all. Makes me feel a bit better. I'm sorry about the scare Sunday night but I'm glad it ultimately put your mind at ease. Hooray for the sticky bean in the right place! Yay for mom coming! I love the holidays and connecting with friends and family. We leave for Maui on the 29th to see my husbands family and celebrate his parents 50th. I'm so excited!


----------



## Wish2BMom

maybe we do have capacity to love more than we think. Maybe I'm just a cold-hearted b*tch! hahahaha totally kidding! ;)
I still love that your nugget is where it needs to be - grow, little one!

maui - I just peeked at your chart! looks awesome! when are you testing? Also, re: resting DH not to drink during O BD'ing times - I think I read somewhere that the swimmers being released at that time are 90 days old? or were created 90 days earlier? I could be way off on that.

ho hum - I need vacation to start NOW! can you tell? chatty cathy today


----------



## KileyJean

Lola!! I love your scan pic! Your baby looks so cute already!! 

Wish- yes, those are my fur babies in my picture. They are spoiled for sure. I treat them like real children. They are sure in for a surprise when a baby comes. 

Jessie that would have been scary! Glad all is okay!

My temp this morning stayed about the same as yesterday but after 16 days of my CBFM reading High, I finally got a Low today. I am still not convinced that I am pregnant so I am just going to wait to test until AF is late. She is due to arrive on Friday. Also, I have zero symptoms besides the headache remaining from the cold I am getting over. No big deal though if we do not get our Vegas baby. I know it will happen when the time is right.


----------



## Wish2BMom

RE appointment is in the books for 1/19! 

also, really having some O pains on my right side today so I think you're on to something, Jess. I also checked CP in the shower and it's about medium height, medium firmness and OPEN. Methinks my OPKs were off a tad.


----------



## Mauijaim

Wish- when does vacation start for you? I have to work a tad in the morning, then off for Christmas Day. I have a 3 day (14 hrs a day) basketball tournament to cover this weekend (blah!) but I'm going to suck it up because we leave for Maui on on Monday, yahoo!

I'm holding off on testing...I was baking with my mom today and the longer I stood at the stove, the more I started cramping. :nope: feels just like AF is coming. Lately my LP has been 12 days on the dot which makes Christmas, day 12. Nice gift huh? Maybe she'll hold off til Friday.:shrug:

Speaking of mom, we were discussing testing and adoption and she says, "well maybe you just have a retroverted uterus like me and granny." Good to know mom! However, I feel like she didn't have any difficulty conceiving the 4 of us. In her mind, she did have trouble. The difficulty came after I was born...they had me 2 years after getting married. They didn't have my first brother until over 3 years later. 2nd brother less than 2 years later, 3rd and final brother a big ol oops at 5 years after that. She thinks we need to quit trying so hard and just have fun, but it's hard to do that when you feel like you're running out of time. So what do you do different if you have a retroverted uterus? Stand on your head after BD?

Yes, spermies are about 70 days in the making. The alcohol stuff was something I read somewhere. Seems to make sense. Yet it doesn't because drunk people and drug abusers get pregnant all the time. I don't know, maybe mom is right. Quit thinking about it and just get busy. :thumbup::sex::haha:


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: your month seems similar to mine now aside from my hsg!!! RE appt (mine was originally scheduled for DEC 19), BD fest, feeling like opks may be off. :thumbup: praying for an amazing start to the new year for you.

Maui: i was told by the ultrasound tech that my uterus is retroverted. She did a transvaginal ultrasound and had to angle the probe so that the tip was toward my back and the part she was holding was tilted toward my head. It was so uncomfortable. does it contribute to fertility issues? I thought it just caused a more uncomfortable pregnancy. The tech said im waking up to pee every night because the uterus is pointing toward my bladder. So lucky you get to go home!!!!! BTw, my mom told me the same thing as yours. She didnt want me to get any of the blood tests or hsg. She said we were putting too much pressure on ourselves.


----------



## Mauijaim

Jessie- I'm not sure if a retroverted uterus affects fertility or not...? I see it marked on a lot of charts on FF so I assumed it did. Then again it's marked on pregnancy charts and they're pregnant soooo....maybe not! The US you had sounded like a whole lot of no fun. If I have a retroverted uterus I won't be looking forward to THAT!

We are very much looking forward to going back. This will be our first trip back since the big move and I've missed my Maui Ohana tremendously. I also hear the humpbacks have arrived at my favorite beach. I can't wait to dive into the water to hear them sing.

I guess our moms are pretty smart gals. Maybe I should ask her more questions and be more open with her about our trials. There may be some wisdom I haven't tapped into...

Wish- I forgot to address your RE appointment! Hopefully it's your lucky charm and you end up in the bfp club before then.

Hey ladies of this awesome thread....MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE! :xmas9::xmas6::xmas12:


----------



## jessiecat

Maui: Oh! i forgot it's whale time back home. My biology class in high school went on a whale watching trip when I was a sophomore. So incredible. I'm sure it's got to be much better on Maui. I take what my mom says with a grain of salt. She had me when she was 24, 3 more children in between and my last sister when she was 38! So she was finishing having her children at the same age that you and I are just starting. I really believe that many of us would get pregnant naturally given enough time. The REs are making a KILLING ($$$). I know so many women a decade or more younger than us who took 1-2 years to get pregnant with their first. 

My MIL and her husband are coming in today. We wrapped a cute onesie and are going to surprise her with the news!!! She thinks we went to the RE last Friday so she will be VERY SURPRISED. 

Merry Christmas Eve, Ladies! :xmas3:


----------



## Stenokat

For those asking about beverages in the TWW, I had already stopped drinking coffee and switched to chai tea when we decided to start trying. I'm not a big alcohol drinker. It's more of a social thing for me. However, the cycle of my BFP, I was drinking more than usual (2-3 nights per week) because there's egg nog in the fridge. I love my egg nog with a shot of Sailor Jerry rum. The Saturday night befor my BFP I had three hard ciders because we were out clubbing with friends. 

I also want to remind those who are chasing that BFP to relax. My BFP cycle we were not even thinking about TTC because I was told I have endometriosis and need to see an RE. I was honestly thinking that it wasn't going to happen for us until I got that taken care of. I didn't chart, didn't use OPKs and didn't test until I realized I was late. I guess when you think something is wrong, it's easier to not get so wrapped up in TTC. 

Retroverted uterus ladies, I have one. My doctors have always told me it's not a problem. I also have Hashimoto's on top of that and here I sit still pregnant. 

I'll admit, though, that I'm making up for not worrying during my last TWW by constantly worrying about MC. I guess because I'm not experiencing any MS whatsoever. I know I should be thankful, but I just keep worrying because of my age. I can't wait for Monday to get here because I have my first doctor's appointment. 

Lola, your LO is beautiful!

Sending lots of :dust: to all of you TTC gals!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Merry Christmas Eve, ladies!! I'm pulling out recipes left and right!

maui - holy cow, I got chills reading 'I can't wait to dive into the water and hear them sing' - WOW, I am BEYOND jealous and excited for you!! things NOT said here in New England! We have humpbacks sometimes, sure, but ain't nobody diving into this frigid water! ;)
I hope you're not right about the AF cramps - so many stories of BFPs start off with 'I was having AF cramps but she never came...' - I hope you're one of them! Have a safe trip home and enjoy your vacation!!
Talking with my aunt about things last night (she's more like an older sister) - I knew they had trouble conceiving long ago. They went through IUI and on their very last try, they nailed it. BUT - she had a full-on, 5-day AF!!! She had NO idea she was preg until around week 6/7, she was feeling bad and off so went to the docs. They did every test and were like 'well, the last test is a pregnancy test'. She said 'go ahead but it's not possible' and she WAS! 

Jessie - get out! same date, a month apart? DH and I didn't BD last night, but I think we will tonight, just to be safe. Seems he's taking the male form of clomid and he didn't tell me and I think he needs to take it the morning of BD'ing. So when I got home last night and sprung it on him that I thought I was O'ing THEN, he wasn't very complying. I'm not psyched that he's keeping his medication from me, but I'm trying to be understanding that this is all new and maybe embarrassing/tough to talk about. I'll have that conversation soon, though.

Steno - I really am trying to relax and be normal, go about my normal biz. That's why I typically hate temping and OPKs b/c I obsess about them all night. DH got up in the middle of the night last night and in my slumber stupor, I took my temp. It was only midnight!! Slow your roll, sister!

My vacation starts today and I'm off until January 5th! We have a shutdown, so it's forced upon us, but I was ready for it. People at work were starting to get snippy! Everyone needs to go to their corners and breathe.

FF gave me crosshairs today for Sunday, but I'm still curious if O was yesterday. Like you all said - just keep BD'ing and we'll see if we were lucky enough to catch the egg. Our 3rd anniversary is 12/29, I wish it was late enough then to test and see if I could give that as a present!! <3 we'll just have to wait it out until NYE probably. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy book - sorry!! :)


----------



## KileyJean

Maui- I hope what the others say about the AF cramping are actually a sign of pregnancy and AF does not come! I'm in the same boat as you. Mine is due day after Christmas. 

Jessi- That will be the BEST gift your MIL gets this year! So exciting! I can't wait until I can surprise people with baby news! My hubby and I have been together for about 7.5 years so most of our family has given up on us I think! So it will be a big surprise for our family when it does happen. 

Steno- I am so happy for you after hearing about all your potential road blocks with fertility. Thanks for all your advice you give to everyone. It is tough to relax at this age, but it obviously worked for you! 

Wish- I would just keep on getting busy so you have all your bases covered. I really hope you get your bfp this time around!!

I hope you all have a great holiday with friends and family! My husband and I are traveling to my parents house today, come back tomorrow evening and then have Christmas with his parents on Friday and his grandparents and aunts and uncles on Saturday. My next post will most likely be about AF paying a visit or a bfp! If it doesn't happen this month, will have to wait to try again until February since my husband will be on a snowmobiling trip while I O in January. I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi ladies! Thanks for the encouragement about the cramps. I'm allowing a small part of me to hope, but most of me is planning for AF. I get em every month so seems pretty par for the course. I'm watching temps for the drop. I might (said with great hesitation) test tomorrow morning if temps are still up just so I know if I can have a drink or not. I'm scared to because those blank tests are just so disappointing. 

Steno- I think you're onto something with about chilling out. If this is not our month, our next round of 'trying' won't be until the weekend we get back from Maui and we're both so busy at that time. I'll keep an eye on temps, but I'm not peeing on any sticks next time. Thank you for the info on retroverted uterus. Good to know.

Jessie- it'll be so fun to surprise your MIL! Very sweet idea. I hope you guys are basking in the glow of what's to come in 2015. What a special time. 

Wish- ha! I wouldn't be jumping in the water on the Oregon coast either! Brrrr! That's crazy about your aunt having a full period but still stayed pregnant. How does that happen? Don't worry, just talk to your DH. My husband had some adjusting to do as well and it took him a couple months to warm up to the process and that one or both of us may be broken. We're learning to lighten up a bit (or a lot!)

Kiley- we're cycle buddies! I'm not due until Friday either. By how I was feeling yesterday I figured Christmas would be it. My longest LP was 15 days and that was only once a year ago. Lately they've been 12 days, but have had a couple earlier this year that were 13. One way or another I'll know what's up by this weekend. Sending you :dust:


----------



## Mauijaim

Um Kiley...you're chart looks pretty dang promising girl! If it were between the two of us, I'd put my money on you!


----------



## Tui

Merry Xmas everyone xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone !! Wow I missed alot ! You guys like to talk lol..... Happy Christmas everyone . 
Well my bloods are back and it looks like I have a hyper thyroid :( not good for ttc :( I'm off to the doc on Monday . Ill prob be put on meds to stabilise it and have to prevent for a number of months till it stabilises . :( time is definetly running out for me . 

Won't know more till Monday so its pointless worrying till I have all the facts :) 

Love to you all . Jess can't wait to hear about the reaction !!!!


----------



## Stenokat

Wish, your thyroid should stabilize within a few weeks of being on medication. I have Hashimoto's which is hypothyroid, also not good for TTC if levels are off. I made sure to have mine checked before starting TTC. This issue could be what's been preventing that BFP for you. Best of luck getting it taken care of quickly. 

Merry Christmas to all of you!!!


----------



## Mauijaim

Merry Christmas ladies!

I tested this morning...BFN. Shortly after AF cramps returned. So there's Bailey' in my coffee this morning. We're ok. Lots to be thankful for. Focusing on Maui and family and friends and taking a more relaxed approach next month. Check out my temps though...FLAT. So weird. It's not the battery. I checked every night before bed and it would range from the upper 98's to the mid 99's. My temps did this earlier in my chart too. Very strange month.

Kiley- your chart continues to look amazing. I'm putting all of my leftover hope into you!

I Hope you all had an amazing Christmas!


----------



## KileyJean

Sorry about your BFN Maui! Interesting temps though. You haven't had a dip yet so maybe it was just too early to test? I'm still holding out hope for you until I see that dip! I had a fairly large temp dip today. Today is day 28 so I'm assuming AF will be here tomorrow. Been having slight AF cramping on and off since Christmas Eve. But like you, I'm okay not being pregnant this month. Have lots to be thankful for as well. And now that I'm getting to know my body and cycle again, I think I will be prepared once February hits! 

Im so ready for Sunday to get here so I can get back into my normal routine of exercise and eating healthy (been slacking since Vegas). Have two more Christmas's to go. I'm so over all the sweets and all the eating already! Why do we have to make social gatherings always about food?! Oh well, I'll at least enjoy good company of family. And I know what to do to get those extra pounds off! 

Hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Morning ladies! 
I'm sorry Maui and Kiley, no AF just yet so I'm still hoping for you! :)
Jessie - how did the big reveal go?? I can't wait to hear!!
Lola - did you do some revealing as well? Steno?
Left - I'm so sorry about the results. I hope it stabilizes quicker than a few months too so you can get back to TTC. good luck at your appt on Monday. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## skweek35

Merry Christmas ladies!!!! I hope you all had a great time with family and friends!!! 

Lola - your scan looks really cute!!! Always good once that scan is over with. I found i worried less after seeing those pics. now time to enjoy your second trimester! 
Kiley - your chart it still looking really good!! FXed Af stays away!! 

Jessie - SO glad to hear that the scan went well!! How did the announcement go? I bet your MIL was so happy for you! 

Maui - I can imagine you are really looking forward to going back home for a bit!! Always nice to see the old familiar places and faces!! Time catching up with friends and family is always my highlights!! 
I would so love to be in that water listening to the whale songs!! I would never consider getting into the Cape Town waters - just way too cold!!! Freeze my toes off never mind anything else!! I used to love going to see the whales in Sept in Cape Town! Especially when they have their babies with them playing in the bay! Its just so special!! 

Wish - lets hope that you too will not need that RE appointment!! FXed something really good happens for you too!! 

Steno - all the best for your first appointment on Monday!!! 

Hope I haven't missed anyone out! 
There was just so much to catch up on. I don't seem to get on here as often as I would like to. 
Not much to report of here besides that I'm waiting to O. I expect I will O sometime between 2nd and 6th Jan!! So between now and next weekend I'm hoping to get a few BDing sessions in!! 
Hope everyone is having a great time!!


----------



## jessiecat

Merry Christmas + 1 day!!!!



> I guess when you think something is wrong, it's easier to not get so wrapped up in TTC.

Steno: Your words ring so true. I thought with my one blocked tube it would be so hard to get pregnant. Even though we still tried everything possible the month we got pregnant, I definitely was way less obsessed than I had been in the couple months prior. Now every time I go to the bathroom I'm worried I'm going to wipe and see blood. So far so good tho. I've had strange cramping on/off since a week before my BFP. It's really unnerving. 

Wish: I'm surprised your hubby didn't tell you about the medication. You're so calm about it- I would be furious. I hope all goes well with the conversation you guys have! 

Left: Sorry about the diagnosis. I hope the meds get you back on track. 

Maui and Kiley: You're not out for the month, yet!

Hi SK snd Tui!

Things are good here. I've slept so much the last few days. Naps during the day and then 10 hours each night (!!)
We surprised MIL on Christmas Eve with the news (I had to pretend to drink a glass of wine earlier in the night to throw her off!) and we got it all on video! It was pretty fun. My youngest sister gave us the idea. We wrote MIL a letter from "Santa" giving her instructions on how to open the gift. The gist of the letter was that Santa had been delivering gifts and his sleigh had crashed into a mountain side. In the sleigh with him were a couple of stuffed animals. The largest stuffed animal became so hungry that he ate the rest of the stuffed animals. 
So when she opened the package there was a large snowman and a small pair of scissors. She opened the back of the snowman (we cut a few stitches out of the fabric) and pulled out a bear. Inside the bear was a stuffed armadillo. Inside the stuffed armadillo was a baby onesie. She screamed and shed a few happy tears.


----------



## KileyJean

Well AF showed up this afternoon. :( So here is my newbie dumb question.... I never spot. Just full flow right away. Started around 3 this afternoon. Do I count today as CD1?


----------



## Mauijaim

Kiley- AF got me too. I don't document it as AF until I need a tampon. I spotted last month, but didn't mark AF until the next day when things became legit. Looks like we're cycle buddies again :)


----------



## skweek35

Aaawww jessie that is such a view reveal! 
Kiley and Maui - so sorry to hear AF got you this cycle! At least now you can enjoy a glad of something next week! Celebrations here we come!


----------



## Tui

Sorry af got you girls. Fingers crossed for next month :hugs:


----------



## KileyJean

Jessi what a great idea!! Glad your MIL was surprised and loved it! 

Sk- yes, at least I can enjoy some tasty beverages on NYE. :) 

Maui- Thanks. That's what I thought. I'll be counting today as CD1. Boo that AF got us but yay that we have a cycle buddy now. :)


----------



## Mauijaim

Kiley- yeah, mine has been a bit weird today too. I'm usually the same as you...off and running with a full flow. When she started to show today I just grabbed a tampon and went about work, very busy running around all day. I just got home and noticed that nothing super major is happening...dark brown and light brown with a smidge of red. Usually I cramp awfully on day 1, like someone is peeling wall paper off my insides. But today has just been twinges and pokes here and there. I wasn't going to temp tomorrow but I might just to see what's up. Probably just a slow start like last month and I should be thankful because she'll most likely rage tomorrow. Is yours a definite now?

Skweek- I'm looking forward to a beverage or 5! I have plans with my friends Mai and Tai! Lots of celebrations going on while we're on Maui...a wedding, New Years, a 45th anniversary...lots of explaining I'd have to do if I wasn't having an adult beverage!

Jessie- what a great story! Such a creative reveal! I bet your Christmas has been very special.

Left- don't worry, they'll get things fixed and you'll be in the bfp club before you know it. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## lola33

hi girls ! I hope you had a nice time with your family !
Kikey and Mauijaim, sorry Af got you. You'll get it soon.
Jessie, that's cute !
Left and wish, how are you?

I didn't do much to announce, we did video chat my in laws (in the Us) and they cried a little and I told my French family. Then we did a Facebook post and got around 70 likes and 50 comments ! That was nice to see all my friends are happy for us.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm here and not going anywhere !! Well we all ended up with a vomiting bug on Christmas Day uck !!! Feeling much better now thankfully . Jess that revel sounds amazing !!! 
Tui heading to 9 weeks its flying by !! I never count spotting as cd1 not until flow . 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and still has their feet up xxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls!! 
Jessie - that's such a wonderful reveal!! My folks are in NC so I'm very happy for you that you get to do something like that in person!! So special :)
Kiley/Maui - so sorry AF got you!! I asked my doc that specific question and she said cd1 is first day of full flow, and technically only if it comes before noon. And if you note 'spotting' on FF, it doesn't give you cd1 for that. 
Left - glad you're sticking with us! :)
Lola, skweek, steno, tui, mdc and everyone else - hi! :wave:

Not much going on here. 6dpo per FF. there was no more BD'ing this past week. Sooooo we'll see what we got. Yesterday was an extremely lazy day, I could have slept on and off all day. Woke up with a sore throat yesterday and today. Good-sized temp drop this morning too. I'm sure all of that means nothing. :)


----------



## KileyJean

Maui- AF is definitely full force now. Shortly after posting yesterday I started getting the bad cramping you talked about along with full flow. I ended up counting yesterday as CD1 but still unsure if that's correct or not since it happened later in the day. 

Fingers crossed for you wish!! I don't know that I'll ever be able to go by my temps, they seem to be all over the place. The only thing it seems to pinpoint for me is O.


----------



## skweek35

Left - stomach bug on C'day sounds awful!! Hope you are feeling better now. 

Maui - oh my, a Mai Tai sounds like a brilliant idea!! I have already been searching for receipes!! Looks like I have a few things to buy before Wednesday! 

Kiley - I was rubbish at temping, so gave up on that bit but still use it to take OPK's, CM and BDing. It still gives me O date which is good. 

AFM - having a really lazy day here. I really should attempt to tidy the house but have no energy. This cold is really taking its toll on me!


----------



## Mdc

Jessiecat that reveal seems amazing! I can only imagine how you MIL was in shock! 

Maui and Kiley sorry about AF and I will join in the NYE cheers. I love hate New Year's but this year seems like a good way to start with positive thinking! 

Tui glad things are still going great. 

Sk good luck with the BD sessions! Always so weird how BD changed for me when we decided to try. I am still adjusting to the work. &#55357;&#56841;

Lola glad the reveal went well. Funny how FB is a new way to get the word out and get such a response &#55357;&#56835;

Left sorry about the bug. Never fun. 

Wish, you never know you could be next &#55357;&#56832;

Steno, good luck with your appointment. I am sure it will go splendidly. 

Hello to everyone I may have missed. Since I am still new I am still learning how to keep track of everyone. Lol!

Btw, was basal monitor does everyone use?

Just got back from my sister for Xmas so not much going on with me. I did have a little mini ( ok ...massive) melt down with the DH last night. He may think I am officially a little crazy. LOL &#55357;&#56883; It all just got to me a little. My sis has a 4 month old and the parents kept not so subtly saying that this was my time to practice for our own baby, and then on Xmas day a friend posted on FB that they were expecting. Add on top of that some wine... And full melt down. It was one of those full on ugly cries, but it was good to get it out. Anyhoo onward and upwards and lots of baby dust/ sticky dust for everyone in 2015!!!


----------



## KileyJean

Hi Mdc I totally feel your pain! It seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant so effortlessly. Lots of oops' too. Why can't I have an oops!? The bbt that I use is called Mabis Dmi Healthcare Basal Display Digital Thermometer. I'm sure you can find it at your local pharmacy but I ordered mine on Amazon, $7. It had pretty good reviews. Here is the link Mabis Dmi Healthcare 15-639-000 Basal Display Digital Thermometer, White https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000O6YCZY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_PWUNub1H3P5GF


----------



## skweek35

Mdc - I bought my BBT in Boots here in the UK. It came with a file with temp chart paper - not that I've used it much. As I said previously, I'm rubbish at charting for various reasons - I have a 2 year old DD who can't be relied upon to STTN, i wake at different times throughout the week and I get a bit lazy from time to time.


----------



## Mauijaim

Kiley- me too, full force. Since I still needed to use a tampon yesterday I just marked it as light. If you consider yours yesterday as nothing that really needed containment I would just mark it as spotting. Ugh today is no fun. Only 10.5 more hours of basketball to go! Blah!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone all better now :) and enjoying a glass of wine or two :)


----------



## jamiemg10

I am 29 and my husband and I are trying to conceive. My chart is showing last month....I did not chart daily, but you can see where I have been charting this month and I just do not get out to interpret it. I would really love some assistance from someone who has knowledge about this. I have attached a picture of my chart. Thank you so much.
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Left wonderin

Was your period only one day or was that the last day of it ?? Looks like you are 4 days past ovulation .


----------



## KileyJean

Hi Jamie was Nov 17 the start of your last most recent period? Or did you have one in December and did not chart it? I agree with Left, according to what data is showing I would agree that you ovulated on December 24. I think your chart looks the way it does because it is missing quite a bit of data. Always make sure to chart the first day of your period even if you do not temp every day. It will help with figuring out how long your cycle is and help with figuring out what cycle day you ovulate on.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hello lovely ladies! I feel like I can stretch and get out of my holiday cave now! :) not that we don't have NYE coming up, but the 'bigger' and heavier lifting ones are over.

mdc & kiley - thank you for the vibes! 
mdc - I just use a regular digital thermometer I picked up at Walgreens. I am temping vaginally this time, though - it's more accurate, isn't affected by sleeping with my mouth open or anything and honestly, it's quieter down there when the thing starts beeping!! DH doesn't hear a thing!

jamiemg - temping is tough to get used to, for sure! FF has a lot of instructional guides to help interpret but from what your chart is showing, I'm with left - FF is saying you O'ed on Christmas Eve.

maui - ENJOY your gorgeous vacation and return trip home! post some pics if you want so we can all be jealous! esp any of those whales you will be swimming with! :) I'm such an animal freak, I love nature so much! I think I'm still swooning at the thought of that.

Jessie - how you doing, girl? make it out of the holiday madness unscathed?

all of the girls who got sick - I hope you're feeling better now! 

8dpo today, only one solid dip in my charts so far, on 6dpo. I think that's too early to implant so was probably just that - a dip. I did have a horrible sore throat that day and night, with some post-nasal drip (ew, sorry). In googling, I know a sore throat could be a good sign but it's probably supposed to last longer than 36 hrs. And honestly, being around so many more people b/c of the holidays, I'm sure it was more of a germ working itself out. Other than that:
sore bbs
backache right now (just this morning, so could be how I slept)
very minor tweaks and cramps, nothing crazy
very restless sleeps
dreamt I gave birth to 2 sets of twins?!
that. is. it.
Trying to keep my head straight as to the possibilities here - expect a BFN and be pleasantly ecstatic if we happen to get a BFP!


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- glad to get an update from you. I'm still sending those good vibes your way! Was this your first month temping vaginally? I may switch to vaginally next cycle. I am pretty sure I am an occasional mouth breather when I sleep and that is why my temps are all over the place. 

AF is gone already. CD1 was medium flow for last half of the day, CD2 was medium all day, and then light/spotting on CD3. My short periods are starting to worry me a little though. Last cycle it was a full three days- medium, medium, light. Before BC they were about 5 days long but that was 20 years ago. Could be a sign that my uterine lining is not thick enough. I am guessing that my hormones are not quite back to normal yet after BC. This month I am starting baby aspirin once per day to see if that helps.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, this is my first month temping vaginally - I was a little skeeved out by it at first but it's fine. One tip - make sure you turn it on under the covers! The temp change from outside the covers to under the covers is so huge that it automatically starts to temp the air! so the first 1 or 2 times, it started going off before insertion! :haha:

man, I am never upset at a shorter AF! I hadn't thought of issues with the lining, though. I've had normal and short AFs all year - I wonder what could affect that month to month. It could have just been a fluke thing for you. And like you said, your body is still readjusting itself after so long on BC.


----------



## Stenokat

Well, girls, I just got back from my first appointment. The bean measures at exactly seven weeks and my due date is 8/17/15. Everything looked good today. Having blood work drawn tomorrow and return to the doc next week. Only negative thing about the appointment was the "you're at high risk for a Down's syndrome baby" talk that the appointment ended with. Hubby was awesome today, though. He told me on the way home to stop my worrying until there is a reason to worry. He was so excited to see the little bean on the ultrasound and the little heart was beating away pretty strong :)

Sorry for those that AF got. 

Maui, please post some pics of your vacay to make us all jealous!!!! I'm a sucker for whales myself.

Sending tons of :dust: your way, Wish!!!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks for the tips wish! And yes it kinda skeeves me out as well! 

And I never thought I'd see that day that I would actually WANT longer periods! I guess at least I know I am ovulating! That's half the battle.


----------



## KileyJean

Steno, so good to hear your appointment went well!! And your hubby is right, try not to worry until there is something to worry about. Enjoy this amazing time. I am guessing we are all at high risk for a downs baby since we are all over 35? That thought/worry is always at the back of my mind too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay, steno!! so glad you had a successful appointment and little StenoBean looks good! :)
I was wondering about that topic (Downs) - no one seems to bring it up on here and I wasn't sure why. If we're all of 'advanced conceiving age', then I'd think more women would be concerned? Are you going to have those advanced tests done to see? I'm already a bundle of nerves about the possibility. I think my DH would be like yours though - don't worry until you have a reason to. Good advice!

so - just for giggles and b/c I think it's a funny 'symptom', I just lifted my shirt in the mirror to see if I could see a veiny chest. Holy CRAP, it is! Whether it's from the progesterone or what, I can see them going from boob to boob and then down the sides to my hips! I never see this. I'm hoping it's a good sign but then again, I keep raising my hopes higher than they need to be! 

maybe this will help - things that are not happening:
increased cm
nausea
fatigue
skin breakouts
faint feeling

:) sorry, thanks for putting up with me! trying to stay sane.


----------



## skweek35

Wish - those symptoms could be really good signs, but I think you are right in playing it on the cautious side. Will keep FXed for a BFP this cycle for you!! 
I much prefer temping vaginally - so much more accurate! I have been contemplating temoing again but find that I don't know what time to temp as when I'm working I have to wake up at 6:30am. But Friday through to Monday I really don't want to be waking that early. I find that if I wake that early then that's it for me for the day! Really hate having to wake that early in the day. I also hate using the adjustor sites. Still think they aren't as accurate at temping at the same time eveyday. 
Kiley - I'm also really worried that short AF is also my problem! 
I went from heavy flow on CD1 to medium on CD2 and light to spotting on CD3 with further spotting on CD4. 

AFM - just received my order of preseed and softcups!! Bring on O'ing this week!!


----------



## KileyJean

sk- I have been researching natural ways to thicken the lining. So far I have read that drinking red raspberry leaf tea and drinking 6oz 100% pomegranate juice on CD 1-13 helps. Red raspberry leaf's primary function is to &#8220;tone&#8221; your uterus. It does cause it to contract so it&#8217;s said that you don&#8217;t want to drink it during the second half of your cycle. And 100% pomegranate juice is great for your uterus and some women claim that drinking it every single day helped their uterine lining significantly. Vitamin E also helps. In a study done back in 2010, 25 women were given 600mg of Vitamin E and 18 of them had significant change in their uterine lining. 

I think I am going to try adding Vitamin E and the pomegranate juice this month and see what happens. I am not much of a tea drinker so I don't know about the red raspberry leaf. I'll let you know if it helps. But hopefully you will get your BFP and wont need to try any of these!


----------



## Stenokat

Yes, we are all at a higher risk for a Down's baby. At 39 the chance is 1 in 137. I am now trying to calm myself with the fact that that is still less than 1%. They gave me several options for screening and testing to do my own research. They said it is up to me what option I go for. So much to think about. Apparently most moms opt for an advanced ultrasound with some DNA specific blood work and take it from there.


----------



## Tui

Don't know how you girls can temp vaginally. My bbt takes about a minute to go off and I've quite often fallen asleep with it in my mouth (until the loud beeps go off). If I put it downstairs and fell asleep, who knows what would happen. Ouch!


----------



## Stenokat

Tui said:


> Don't know how you girls can temp vaginally. My bbt takes about a minute to go off and I've quite often fallen asleep with it in my mouth (until the loud beeps go off). If I put it downstairs and fell asleep, who knows what would happen. Ouch!

:rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA!! I actually remember reading that someone would just fall asleep with it in and she was ok with that b/c actual temping didn't disturb her sleep that much. I was concerned about the very same thing, tui! fortunately, my thermometer goes off in a few seconds.


----------



## lola33

Wish, fingers are crossed ! The symptoms you don't have, they appeared later for me, maybe it will be the same for you!
Skweek, and kiley same, fingers crossed !

Steno is right to bright the down syndrome thing up. I did the NT+blood test work done, and I'm waiting for the results. Nt was very small, so I'm hoping it's all good. It's still a very very small chance, like less than 1%, but, yep, enough to worry about !

Tui, any symptoms?

I'm good here, last week in the 1st trimester and the tiniest bump just appeared, still, I look more fat than pregnant... :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls :coffee:

so I'm sure most, if not all, of you will agree that maybe I was going a little nutty yesterday! glad I got out of the house and got some errands run and my mind off of this for a bit. 
I am resigning to thinking I'm out now (yes, I know - the roller coaster of emotions) - temp dropped and I was crampy last night. I'm due on either Thurs or Fri so this is right on time. Had an incredibly hot sleep last night too, which is a usual couple-days-before-AF symptom. I took a cheapie test this morning with smu and it was a BFN at 9dpo. I know that's early and I *know* today's dip could be implantation but I'm doubtful.

I'm ok, though - knowing we have the RE appointment coming up in a few weeks is a good thing to look forward to!

lola - thanks for the wishes! I'm so glad you keep checking in! A bump!!! I'm sure it's the sweetest thing! Good luck on the test results, my FX'ed for you!


----------



## Tui

Not much in the way of symptoms lola. Bit tired, bit hungry, bit moody. No sickness. 

Going to see baby in a few hours. Hope little one is still ok. Keep everything crossed for me.


----------



## lola33

let us know tui !


----------



## Stenokat

Please let us know how your little bean is doing, Tui!


----------



## Left wonderin

They are ahead so its very early morning there on Wednesday . She will post soon and I'm sure all will be just as it should be :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm now WTT :( diagnosed with post partum thyroiditis . On meds for it which I cannot conceive on as baby will be severely damaged . So now its a waiting game to see how long it takes to stabilise . Its gonna be a journey as they are tricky buggers ! Could be months . I'm still counting my very big blessings though xx and a tiny bit upset as my window ois small enough but now is tiny ! I'm not giving up though I still have bundles of hope :)


----------



## Hattie75

Hi everyone, sorry haven't been on here much lately. A quick update been trying for 15 cycles now. We applied for public funding for ivf as the cut off age for public funding in NZ is 40. I am 39 so thought we better try and get on the list just in-case. 
We received the letter from the assessors yesterday and we don't qualify!! You need a score of 65 or over and we got a 7!! This means we cant even get on the list. We have been refereed back to our doctors so god knows what they can do. Yes we might just fall pregnant soon but we wanted to at least know we were on the waiting list should it not happen. (in nz the list is about two years long). 

Anyhow my hubby and I are feeling a little bit shocked, as each month when we havent fallen pregnant we have at least thought well if need be we will get help through ivf.. Now it just feels like we are buying a lotto ticket each week and crossing our fingers.. 

Not sure what we do next.. Sorry for the big rant wondering if anyone else has had any experiences like this.. I just dont know if i should be worried or thinking its only been 15 months and its too early to worry??


----------



## KileyJean

Oh no Left I am sorry to hear that! FX'ed that it does not take long so you can start trying again. Hopefully once this is under control you will be able to get a bfp.

Wish- Don't give up hope yet! But I definitely know the feeling. I did not realize ttc would be such a roller coaster. Hopefully you will get some answers at your RE appointment and the docs will be able to help you.


----------



## Tui

No heartbeat today. Baby died just after the last scan 2 weeks ago.

Hope no one else has to go through this.


----------



## Hattie75

Oh Tui, I am so sorry.


----------



## Stenokat

Aww, Tui. I'm literally crying for your loss. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## lola33

Oh Tui, I am so sorry. No words will make you feel better I know. We're all here for you.


----------



## lola33

Wish, I hope it goes fast.. I hope you're ok.
Hattie, I knew waiting lists are long, but not being able to be ON the list?! Is it because it's 'only' been 15 months? I'm sure you'll get the Bfp all by your self. Lots of Bd all the time and you'll get it ! ;)


----------



## Kpme

Good morning! I have been lurking around a bunch of TTC forums off and on for the past few months and have been trying to find a group of active and like-minded gals to kibbitz with. I'm also 38 and TTC a my first, and trying not to go nuts in the process. hubby and I got married in July, stopped nuvaring right away, and we're lucky enough to conceive the next month. Regrettably, I mc at about 6-7 weeks (In early Oct.). It was heartbreaking, but now I can at least talk about it without getting weepy. After waiting a month, we started trying again, now in TWW of cycle two (around 6dpo, but a bit in flux because I got a true fever right around when i o'd, so depending on whether I discard that day, FF adjusts)

I went back and read this whole thread for about most of December, and when I just got to the end and saw the news of your loss, Tui, I shuddered for you. I am so very sorry. Be kind to yourself right now. It will help.

So if you all are happy to have another chatter, I'll be glad to join in if you will have me. Here's to a healthy, happy, and parental 2015 for everyone.


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - I'm so sorry for your results. I hope they get this thing whipped into shape quickly. I know how you feel with feeling like your window isn't just closing, it's close to being slammed shut!

tui - no words can express how sorry I am for you. You should not have to keep going through this. Please take care of you, come back to us when you can. I wish I could hug you. :cry:

kiley - thanks, hon! It's kinda weird - it's not hard for me to keep the hope, it's harder for me to maintain reality! So I try to check myself as much as possible. I've always been like this - like if I could just summon the powers of the universe, do what needed to be done, then ANYTHING is possible, right? ugh...excuse me, my unicorn needs some hay... :wacko:

welcome, kpme, and welcome back, hattie! I'm sorry about your loss as well, kp. I haven't had an mc (that I know of or yet) but I imagine it'll do a number on me if I do. Good luck in the new round of TTC. 6dpo - such a boring day! haha

Hattie - FX'ed for a natural conception for you so you can tell the List Judgers to....well...yanno. ;)

afm - I'm pretty sure I'm out. Temp dropped again today and I spotted a bit last night and this morning.

Happy New Year, everyone! Hopes for an even happier new year ahead of us filled with lots of strong BFPs!


----------



## KileyJean

Tui- this breaks my heart reading this! I'll be thinking of you, hang in there hun.

Welcome kpme! You will love this group of women. They are all amazing and so encouraging and have lots of great tips. I am fairly new to the group as well. :)

I am on CD6 so not much to report. Had to explain the women's cycle and how everything works to my husband last night haha! He is totally clueless. He said, "just let me know when I need to do my part." :) I can tell he is getting pretty excited/anxious.


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy new year everyone , this eve it tinted with sadness due to the sad news about Tui baby for me . I wish you all a peaceful happy 2015 filled with love and laughter xxx


----------



## jessiecat

Tui: I dont even have words. Big hug over the 'net and from afar. 

Left: Don't worry-I'm sure you will be ok. You've already had one baby so your body is prepped for another. 

Kiley: I'm glad AF was short. Are you guys gonna wait until February to start TTC again? 

Wish: I REALLY wanted this to be your month. 2015 will bring a baby wish. <3

Lola: I still haven't joined the 35 and pregnant forum! I'm waiting until after our ultrasound on Jan 16. I'm almost 8 weeks, but still nervous, ya know? Thankfully my symptoms have stayed pretty consistent (sore boobs, exhausted, middle of the night bathroom calls). I'm almost glad that I haven't seen much yet, except the yolk sac. I know, and I'm sure Tui would agree, that it makes things that much harder if you've seen a heartbeat. 

KP: Welcome! 

Hattie: I'm sorry you were denied. IVF here in the U.S. can be quite pricey and there's no public assistance for it (we barely even get maternity leave... :growlmad:). What are your other options?

Sorry i've been MIA. I've been the only provider in my clinic and the patients have been coming in non-stop. I also have family still visiting!
I get the next 5 days off tho!! Whew. Totally need it. 

Love my B&B gals. Happy New Year to all of you. May it be filled with healthy babies, BFPS, and lots of happiness.


----------



## skweek35

Tui&#128546; my heart aches for you right now! !! So sorry to hear your news! Hope the doctors can offer some advice or course of treatment to prevent this happening again. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. 
Hope 2015 brings all that you hope and dream of and more. 

Am - I'm pretty sure I've o'ed early hours of this morning. So into tww for me.
Will update more later.


----------



## Mdc

Tui, I am so sorry to hear the news. I know words cannot even express how sorry I am. 
Left, sorry about the results. Hang in there. 

Kpme, I stalked for a while, so you are not the only one. ;)

Hattie, hang in there. I am betting you will get a BFP without them!

kileyjean, I am in the same boat. My periods are super light, and starting to wonder myself. I am not sure if the DH believes that you can only get preggo once a month. Lol!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi everyone! Just checking in - boring cd2 here. I'll probably be lurking more over the next couple of weeks than posting, but I'll be checking in to cheer you on! RE appt is on 1/19, which is after I O this month, so I guess we'll go the natural route one more month. :)
Good luck to those about to O and the others in the TWW!! Come on, New Year BFPs!!


----------



## KileyJean

Jessie- Glad to hear everything is going well with your pregnancy so far. We are taking this cycle and next cycle off. Looking ahead (as long as I continue to be regular), I am due to O on March 2 and then March 29 (Yay for two chances within the month of March!). So we will be 100% ttc starting February 27 when my fertile window starts. I am totally comfortable with this plan since it will give me a good two months to lose those 8-10 pounds I gained over the summer and get back to my normal weight and healthy eating again. 

SK- FX'd for you! Keep us posted. 

Wish- Good luck with your RE appointment this month. But I am holding out hope for you that you end up conceiving naturally and wont even need the doctor's help!

Tui- Still thinking of you...

Mdc- I started taking Vitamin E in addition to my prenatal this cycle. Studies have shown that Vitamin E helps thicken the uterine lining.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so speaking of quick AFs.....I'm already down to spotting! that is just 2 days of AF. man, I wish this meant that I was actually pregnant but I did have one heavy day with clots and all so I know I'm not. 
anywho - hope all is well with everyone. Tui - thoughts are still with you, dear.


----------



## Tui

Thanks guys. I'm doing ok, just fed up with my situation. 

Waiting for another d&c now, it's on Wednesday.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish that like me two days of v light AF ... I know I'm throid obsessed but if it continues worth getting it checked . I just ignored it .


----------



## Tui

I only have short and light periods and I've had all the tests come back normal. As long as it's regular then short periods are fine, according to doctors.


----------



## Kpme

Hi everyone, 

Tui, good to know you are hanging in there. Good luck on Wednesday.

I am trying to savor the last day of 1 1/2 weeks before going back to work tomorrow. Need to take down the Xmas decorations!

11dpo, and enjoying having a successful month charting. I have been doing it since August (first on paper and then on FF) and I could never really detect a Thermal shift, even in the month (August) when we did conceive. So this month there is some satisfaction in seeing the pattern! I am going to test next Saturday if AF does not come this week (I have longish cycles). Not too many symptoms, though I did cry intensely and uncontrollably for about two minutes after DH and I made up after some stupid argument we had about stopping at the ATM. I am hoping it was hormones!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Well spoke too soon about a short AF. Sheesh! Glad I was paying attention!! 
Tui - glad to hear you're ok. Must be terribly frustrating....
Kpme- last day of a long vaca here too!! Totally don't want to go back. Fx'ed your hormones are raging!!


----------



## Vonn

Hi ladies! Sometimes I read around on other threads just looking for inspirational BFPs :winkwink:

I thought I'd add my two cents in about lining thickness. I also have short, light periods. Mine are preceded by some spotting and day one has some clots. I was very concerned about my lining being too thin and looked into it. I now drink two cups of red rasp leaf tea a day. I drink it all month long and plan to stop if I get pregnant. There is lots of conflicting evidence aout there about how long to drink it, so read up and use it however you think best.

I was also doing some yoga poses that are supposed to help with this. The best one is called legs up the wall. I've gotten a little lazy about that, but you can Google it and find several -- and they are free! Good for the mindfulness, zen aspect as well. 

My last two cycles have been followed by ultrasound and both months both the dr and the ultrasound techs have told me I have a beautiful lining. Def thick enough and multilayered (whatever the heck that means).

So don't be too worried, though there are some easy things you can do to put your mind at ease! GL everyone!!


----------



## jessiecat

Hey ladies-
My last day of vaca before going back to work! Luckily I only work 2 days this week and then we're flying to California for 5 days to visit family. Family is still here- had a major blowout with them this week (long story-my mom has remarried and we all hate her husband- their relationship has caused a lot of problems for me and my siblings) and I seriously thought i would end up losing the baby from the stress. 
I know pregnant women have made it through far worse than some arguing! I need to start doing some yoga. 

I had a meet and greet with a new ob office. It's much smaller than the office I was going to and I'm definitely going to make the switch. They have two nurse midwives and two ob/gyns, so I can be delivered by any of the 4. All of my jeans and bras are getting too tight on me already (combination of the holidays and the pregnancy) so I had to go shopping and get some sports bras and leggings to hold me over until i'm ready for maternity clothing. Symptoms are still the same: really sore boobs (still can't run or hug people tight) and exhaustion like i've never had before. 

Tui: Will be thinking of you on Wednesday. 

KP: glad you're seeing a pattern in your charting now!

Wish: Yea, i wouldn't be worried about the short periods. Mine have been short the last few years too. I've seen it as a blessing. 

Kiley: your plan is good. i would've liked to have lost some weight before getting pregnant too, but i'm ok with just keeping it steady at this point. I'll be happy if i can go the rest of the trimester without gaining a pound. 

Vonn: thanks for your words of wisdom!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Welcome Vonn, Thanks for your insightful words! I have already placed raspberrie leave tea in my weekly shopping! Will give that a try next month is nothing happens this month. Otherwise it will be kept for end of pregnancy! 

Tui - will be thinking of you on Wednesday! 

Jessie - back to work on Tuesday!! Join the club!! Have fun Cali!! Wish I could join you there!! Could do with a vacation (even though I've just had 2 weeks off!) 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

AFM - It's back to work for me tomorrow!! Yes we are still waiting on exchange and completion dates(house move!)!!! FXed we hear by the end of the week!! 
I think I'm about 3DPO! But still had a bit of EWCM yesterday - so who knows!! 
not much else on this side. Been really boring! !


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, jess - yeah, I'm not too worried about my lining. I think I just had a light day when I posted the thing about a short AF b/c it was clot-o-rama yesterday. HAHA sorry, so gross!
And have fun in Cali!! I'm sorry you ended up with enough stress to worry you about your pregnancy over the holidays. I get nervous with all of my family in one room for one day, I can't imagine numerous days! Things would be destined to blow!

vonn - good to know. The only thing I've been doing differently as far as eating/drinking is a capful of Bragg's organic apple cider vinegar with the mother with a cup of water in the morning. It's supposed to just be awesome for you, regardless of TTC. It helps even out the body's pH levels (which is nice to the spermies when it's O time), especially if you are wont to drink coffee and wine like I am. But it's good for the skin, hair, overall health. I tried to find raspberry LEAF tea at the store but could only find raspberry. I guess there's a difference?

skweek - good luck on the news on the move! I hope you get things going soon!

I need to find a new yoga class to go to...


----------



## Mdc

Hello ladies, 
Tui, will be thinking of you on Wed. 

Kiley and Vonn, thanks for the tips. Good to know I am not the only one. 

Jessiecat, glad you like the new ob. Such a big decision. 

Kpme, uncontrollable crying sounds like a good sign. :)

Hope everyone else is doing great. 

AFM, not much going on for me. Back at work today for me also, and procrastinating by catching up on the posts. LOL. I should likely see O later this week, so trying to get some extra BD sessions in. And then the infamous 2 week wait. Going to be positive and try not to get too wrapped up this month. I am also going to start a 30 day ab challenge to help my pitiful core.


----------



## Vonn

Yes, Wish, rasp leaf tea is different & not quite as yummy... I've found these two brands: Yogi and Traditional Medicinals.


----------



## Left wonderin

Just popping in to say hi to everyone :) Vonn lovely to meet you :) am I right in guessing iui in December ? When will you test ? 

Jessie families can be unbearable at times !!! I hope you do enjoy the trip . The only trip I'm taking is back to work . I'm off to Portugal for a week in feb


----------



## skweek35

Left - Portugal --> I'm jealous!!! I loved it out there!! Such good memories of my SIL's hen weekend! 

MDC - FXed you catch that egg!! :dust: I always found trying to stick to the 30 day challenges really difficult!! I really ought to get my butt in gear though and do the 30 day squat challenge though. 

Seems like there are loads of us heading back to work this tomorrow!! Hope your first days back as easy days and fly by!! 

Ok time for bed as I, too am back to work in the morning! 
:dust: to all those in TWW and about to O!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. There is an update in my journal page 167 if you are interested. I've put it in a spoiler, so don't read if you are squeemish or just don't want to know. Click on the bird for the link.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh tui, i'm so sorry you had to go through that. Huge hugs to you today, I hope you're resting comfortably and healing.


----------



## Mdc

Tui, thank you for sharing. Big hugs and take care of yourself.


----------



## Mdc

Ok, so if anyone needs come comic relief this morning you are in for a treat! You think I would get good at this whole peeing on a stick thing, but when you least expect it....

Setting: trying to rush to get on a 630am conference call and I knew I set my alarm very close so I could just roll out of bed. As soon as the alarm went off I remembered I had to take my new ovulation test kit. 

Me to myself: Man I really need to pee (thanks to a new goal to try and drink 60 oz of water a day and had to chug 3 cups right before bed to hit my goal). Where did I put the kit? Crap... In the other room. Ahhhh... Still in the shopping package from the online shipment box. Where the hell as my scissors, oh there they are. Did I mention I feel like my bladder is going to explode. Seriously....why is clear wrapping is hard to get off a package? It is really annoying. Oh, whew package is open. Insert stick...ummm what is that smiley flashing and and the other symbols?!?? Oh yeah, I ordered a new fancy one that gives me my four peak days. Aren't I smart. Why did I not look at this earlier? (Seriously crossing my legs by this point) My first expletive where the @&$?!;$ are the directions!!!!! I really should be doing more kegels!!! Ok, breathe. Wait what time is it? Second expletive....$&@$) 629 am. Read, read, read!!!! Third expletive, I hope this works!

I then rushed to dial the conference call number. First thing my coworker says...wow it is early in your time zone but you sound so alert! I just had to laugh.


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol...... I nearly wet myself laughing picturing that !!!! Its always when your in a rush !


----------



## Kpme

Morning all! Great story about the conference call! I actually decided to spring for the cb fertility monitor and am waiting for it to show up in the mail. A helpful reminder to get the damn thing set up before its go time!

Now at cd 29 and 15 dpo. Just waiting to see how things play out. I am determined to wait at least until the weekend to poas. I only have one in the house! And I just think the experience of getting a bfn is such a bummer...I'd rather just wait for AF to just show up. Last night I was convinced that I might be pg, feeling off and slightly nauseous, and having that metal taste in my mouth. But this mornings temp fell a bunch (about half way down to regular), so now I'm not so sure. I have pretty long cycles (and went a whole 38 days last month, which was unusually long but I think part of getting back to things after the m/c). Time will tell.

Happy hump day to all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - awesome story! I lost it at 'I need to do more kegels' :haha:

kpme - I didn't even realize it was Wednesday until you said Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Kpme

I'm out! When I had checked my temp this a.m. It had fallen again, and on the spot I decided I wasn't going to test *at all* this cycle. Sure enough, in my first trip to the bathroom...AF had arrived. Boo! 

At least there is something satisfying about knowing and a fresh start. And my cycle last month was 38 days, so it is good to have had a more regular cycle, successfully seeing a charting pattern, and being pretty sure I o'd (hasn't always been clear).

I had planned on using the cbfm starting this month, but it hasn't arrived yet. I think it is due to get delivered today. I think you have to push the button or something on cd 1? Does anyone use it and will it screw up to wait until tonight? I can wait another cycle if I that is the best thing to do!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry, kpme. Good attitude about the fresh start, though - I like to look at it that way sometimes. Or I did earlier on, now it's just annoying! haha

I wish I could help with the monitor but I still use OPKs. There should be some Q&A online that you could find, I'd hope?

anyone else's keyboard stick on this site sometimes....? I can type normally in an email but click into this box and I have to almost stab each letter...


----------



## KileyJean

Getting frustrated with my CBFM.... Last cycle I got one low followed by 16 highs and then one more low. No Peak. I half way expected that because I know the first month it is just getting to know your cycle. Well, this cycle I am on CD 13 and have gotten nothing but lows since CD5. Last month my BBT confirmed O at CD13 so I was kind of expecting something by now. This cycle my BBT has not confirmed anything yet and I have only been having creamy CM for the last 4 days... I guess its a good thing we are not actively TTC this cycle. Hopefully by March everything straightens out. I think my body must be trying to regulate on its own finally after 20 years on BC. Been having horrible breakouts like a teenager and yesterday I was extra emotional after a small stupid argument with my hubby. My hormones must be all out of whack... Hoping for some normalcy soon!


----------



## Mdc

Kpme, funny how we now hate AF! Sorry you are out this month, and I totally agree new starts this year. Not sure about the cbfm, but have been tempted to make the leap myself last month, but just looked into while my cycle had already started so I passed. 

Wish, I do not have problems but I use this on my mobile. 

Kiley, sounds frustrating. My cycles were wacked for a while (18 years on BC for me) and still a little unpredictable, so hopefully this will be the last month where it seems off for you. Hopefully you will see O soon!


----------



## KileyJean

Wow I somehow missed a lot of messages! 

Mdc- Loved the conference call story! And good to know this is somewhat normal.

Kpme- I use the CBFM. This is my second cycle with it. You have up until CD5 to start it. It suggests that you use first morning urine so set it up at a time you know you will be getting up everyday. It puts a 6 hr window test time on it so if you miss your window, you can not test that day. I set mine up at 5am (that is usually when I wake up every morning to pee) so my window is from 2am to 8am. (3 hrs before and 3 hours after your initial set up). It gives you from CD1 to CD5 to set it up. I believe if you keep holding down the M button it will eventually advance days on the screen. Hope that helps! Also, I have read that it can take a good 1 to 2 months to get to know you. So try not to get frustrated like I am now. haha


----------



## Kpme

Great responses on the cbfm. Thanks! It didn't arrive yesterday, but hopefully it'll arrive today and I can spend some time this weekend reading up on how it works. The sticks did arrive....can you only buy them online? I've been trying to scout them in the grocery stores, but no dice. They must be at grog stores, right?

Hope everyone has a good weekend! Good wishes and baby dust!


----------



## Wish2BMom

kiley - looking at your FF chart, you have a lot of open circles - is there something that is affecting your temp-taking? like restless sleep or whatnot? those kinds of things can cause jumps in your temp and make it look all over the place like yours now. But yeah, I'm sure your body is still coming off the BCP. I've read that other things can affect a late O as well, even taking ibuprofen or something. Oh how sensitive our little bodies are!

nuthin' doin' here - cd9, won't O for another week or so. Worked out 3x this week, another today hopefully! and have been eating/drinking MUCH cleaner (only green tea, lemon tea and water). I swear I already feel a little slimmer! or at least less puffy! :)


----------



## KileyJean

Kpme- I buy mine on walmart.com. I bet you might be able to find some at your local pharmacy though.

Wish- The are a lot of things that could be affecting my temps unfortunately but I am working to correct some of those... I am a mouth breather when I sleep sometimes (going to try temping vaginally next cycle). Could also be inconsistent waking times. I now use the silent vibrating alarm on my Fitbit that wakes me at the same time every morning so I can temp (just started doing that yesterday). And yes, restless sleep as well. I have cats and sometimes they think I need to get up at 2am and make a ton of noise to wake me. One of them did this last night. :( Good job on working out this week! I have been eating healthier, but now I need to get in the habit of getting up every morning to work out!


----------



## KileyJean

Yay! I finally got a high reading on my CBFM on CD15 after 10 days of lows! Maybe I ovulate later than I originally thought. Realized I can't really go by last cycle since I got my high temps when I was in Vegas. And it was my first cycle using the CBFM and got about 16 days of highs with no peak. So who knows when I actually ovulated. And I know alcohol can affect your temps. So my last cycle is probably not a good cycle to compare to. So it's either delayed ovulation or I just did not know my "normal" ovulation time. Feeling better about all this. Was beginning to get worried. Thinking this CBFM is going to turn out to be a good investment.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi everybody! We're back from our trip and it was really restful and happy. The whales were singing, the sun was shining...perfect for celebrating a wedding, an anniversary and a retirement!

I caught the flu bug at the end of our vacation so my last couple days on Maui were sort of spoiled. We flew first class home which was a waste because I was in the bathroom the whole time (worst flight ever). Essentially I managed to puke and sleep through our entire fertile window so we're out for this month. But My New Year's resolution of losing some weight is off to a good start!

There was so much for me to catch up on with you ladies...

Tui- I am so sorry about your mc. I cannot begin to fathom your frustration. Don't give up. I hope you're taking some time to rest and heal. Be good to yourself.

Kpme- I've seen the fertility monitor sticks in Walgreen's (drug store) and almost accidentally bought them for my digital opk. So you should be able to get them at a local drugstore. However you may want to compare with online prices as they are sometimes much better.

Kiley- we're still cycle buddies, so I'll be cheering for you!

Happy new year ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, maui! That's terrible that TTC was thwarted by this nasty bug that's going around!
So happy to hear that most of your trip was restful and fun, though. :)

how's everyone feeling? 

not much going on here, will probably O around Friday so I'll start temping tomorrow morning. Just dealing with some fun homeowner stuff lately - our heating system has gone haywire, a pipe burst overnight and it'll be the 3rd time our plumber has been out here to fix it in a couple of months! WEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## KileyJean

Maui- Glad your trip went well! Sorry you got sick at the end of it though! Yay for still being cycle buddies! Got a smiley face on my opk this morning so it all depends when I actually ovulate on whether or not I am in. BD'd Friday and Saturday, but not last night. And we probably wont BD tonight since we are trying to hold off until Feb or March. So if I ovulate today, I am in otherwise if I do not ovulate until tomorrow I am probably out due to timing not just right. I am so impatient though and want to try now! But I'll compromise with the hubby and hold off...

Wish- sorry to hear about your bust pipe and heating issue. Those always seem to cost $$$ too. Hopefully the heating issue is minor and can be easily fixed. My transmission light came on in my SUV over the weekend so my husband took it to the dealer today. Thank goodness it is still under warranty!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) a trip to Maui sounds just perfect right now , its freezing here !!! Snow is on the way ! ( well for a day or two anyway ;) ) nothing exciting happening here . My thyroid is slowing down so that's good news . Reduced meds by half . Not sure if it responded to then or just burnt itself out and turning to hyper ( under active ) bloods again in three weeks so I'm sure ill soon find out . If not by the scales before lol........ 

I just want to hurry up back to ttc .... But tbh not having the stress of it constantly on my mind is lovely . But ttc is so so worth it . The break is nice even if it is an enforced one but ill be back at the first moment I can be :) Sean had his first temperature this weekend . Have to say it was scary how unwell he became so quickly . Think we have a handle on it now but still need to keep a close eye on him. Not much sleep happening in this house the last few nights . Now he has gone to bed thankfully and I'm enjoying a glass of the wine I ought for to share with my sister Saturday night which never happened . Wine on a Monday night how indulgent of me ;)


----------



## Mdc

Hello ladies,
Maui, glad you had such a great time, but drats on the bug when you were in first class. Hopefully feeling better now. 

Kiley, hard to be patient I know, but hopefully you will get lucky the first time you 'really try' ;). 

Wish, good luck on Friday! Hopefully the house troubles do not stress you out too much. 

Left, great news about your thyroid, bet you will be back in the saddle (literally lol) soon. 

Not much going on with me just 7 dpo, lucky this week went by fast and hoping next week will too. Timed everything pretty good this month, but I guess we will just wait and see. Fingers and toes crossed though.


----------



## Kpme

Hi everyone,

Also not much going on here. Thanks for the pep talk in the cbfm. It did arrive on time and I was able to get it programmed on day 2. Now it's cd7 and I've only been peeing on sticks for two days and it's already getting old!

My work has been intense, unpleasant, and stressful, and will be for the next few days, so it's a distraction until O time. My temps are a bit all over the place, which is a bit of a concern, and I was so happy to have a "normal" looking chart last cycle, but I'm trying to just go with it and see what happens. Between that and being first month of the cbfm, I may be flying blind this month! Oh well, I guess we will just bd a lot!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! man, I wrote something out yesterday and I guess it didn't submit. Oops!!

I hope you're all doing well!

left - so glad to see your thyroid is responding quickly. I hope you can get back to TTC'ing sooner than later. And wine on a Monday?? I'll see your midweek drinking and raise you 2 margaritas last night! ;) went to dinner at a great Mexican place with some friends and couldn't say no!

kiley - your temps are making me dizzy but I hope everything straightens out for when you are ready to start again. Not long now!

mdc - FX'ed for you, for sure. Isn't it nice when a week just flies by? it so helps the all-consuming TTC'ing take a back seat for a bit and is so refreshing. Do you have a dpo pegged for when you'll start testing?

kpme - ugh, I hate peeing on a stick. I think that's why I'm not a testing addict. I hope all of your stress doesn't affect O time for you! Do you have any relaxing time planned for the weekend?

afm - nada. Temps are low, had some left side pains yesterday so O'ing from that side this month as expected. I have a sneaking feeling that the right side doesn't function so well, though, but what do I know. Got some ewcm Sunday and cd8, so that makes no sense. Anywho - will start pawing at DH probably either tonight or tomorrow night until Sunday!


----------



## Mdc

Kpme, sorry about the stressful work. I hate that feeling, and I hope it chill-laxes soon. 

Wish, probably start 16 dpo. My cycle length got unusually long last month, so want to wait until then. May the pawing go well. LOL!


----------



## Stenokat

Just wanted to stop by and drop off some :dust: for you gals!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks for popping in, Steno! how are you feeling?

how are all of our lovely preggos feeling? lola, Jessie? there were so many at one point, I know I'm probably forgetting one or two, I'm sorry!


----------



## KileyJean

Left- Glad the thyroid is getting better quickly. FXd you can start TTC soon again! 

Mdc- Fingers crossed for you!! 

Kpme- I totally understand the wacky temps. It is so hard not to worry when things do not seem "normal". You have a good plan though. Just go with it. Glad you got your cbfm up and running. 

Wish- Yay to starting BDing! Sending lots of luck your way!

Well, I think my body was really trying to O but I do not think it is going to happen this cycle. My temps are all over the place which I understand can happen when you are not ovulating or when you have delayed ovulation. I am thinking it will be an anovulatory cycle. But who knows, I am still getting High readings on my cbfm and a positive opk three days ago. However, I have not had any ovulation pain and my CM has decreased drastically. So as Kpme is doing, I'm just going to go with it and see what happens.


----------



## Stenokat

I'm just tired. That's still my only symptom, which of course terrifies me. I have my fetal DNA testing scheduled for Feb 6, which feels like an eternity from now. I have an OB appointment a few days befor that and I'm hoping they do an US so I can see the bean and feel like it's still there.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that DOES seem like forever from now! FX'ed you get to have an US and lay all of your worries at rest! :)


----------



## Kpme

Good morning! Hope everyone had a good week. Steno, fx'd for you that the wait passes quickly!

Well the CBFM is turning out to be a very interesting experiment! Yesterday (cd9) it jumped from low to peak! I was so surprised (and a bit perplexed and worried...). After I came home from my morning walking routine, DH was still in bed, and I was like, "um, sorry for the surprise ambush, but we gotta do the deed." And this morning (cd10) I also got an egg. Apparently getting two days in a row is not unusual, but it is definitely sooner than I expected within the cycle. Last month my thermal shift in charting was pretty clear that I o'd on day 15, and I've never known myself to O as early as day 9 or 10, but I've only been temping consistently for a few months, haven't always been able to detect the o, and am also possibly still "recovering" from the m/c.

So it's all just a mystery! Who knows, maybe I have been O'ing early some months since the m/c and if so, glad I got the monitor to help figure it out! 

Bright side is that DH, who does NOT like to be bossed around and is very much a man of his own mind, has been very patient and compliant about my "demands." I suppose he gets some benefit out of the whole thing. :)

Hoping that all of this new "info" begins to make some cyclical sense soon as it seems like the "data" is all over the place. My temp this morning was in line with what it has been in other months pre-o, so hopefully I'm set to O today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's very interesting, kpme! I think I O'ed earlier this month as well. I only started to temp on Tuesday (1/13), since I like to keep my temping to a minimum b/c it helps my obsessing. "Knowing" that I was going to O either today or tomorrow, that's when I chose to start. Also to help the obsessing, I didn't do OPKs this month (and they're dang expensive and I figured after a year, I know when I O, right?). Well, Wed/Thurs and a little bit yesterday - I got ewcm and felt a little crampy. My temp has been going up since Thursday! I hope I didn't miss it, I kinda hope my temp drops tomorrow morning as it SHOULD. I guess we'll see. I've never O'ed earlier than cd17 since I've been tracking and Thursday would have been cd15. Ugh! :wacko:

mdc - 11dpo today, how are you feeling??

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Ladies!
Sorry I've been MIA. The holidays officially ended for me on Monday. We've had family at our place or have been flying to see family since the end of November!!! I've never been happier to put away christmas decorations. 

The pregnancy symptoms hit full force last week with all day nausea and exhaustion so i've been sleeping a lot and only working a few days per week. I really thought pregnancy would be way easier than it has been!

I had my 10 week ultrasound yesterday. I've been a nervous wreck and not wanting to bond with the baby until I saw a heartbeat (steno: i feel ya on the paranoia!). 3 of my friends had heartbreaking news at their 8-9 week ultrasounds so I assumed I might be unlucky enough to join them.

Luckily ALL IS WELL!! Woo hoo! Hubby cried tears of relief. baby is measuring a few days behind but doc is keeping the mid august due date.

I can't wait for you all to join me. I'm FINALLY going to head into one of the pregnancy forums now that I'm feeling a little more confident that all will go well. 

<3 <3
 



Attached Files:







BabyB.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wish2BMom

SO happy that you checked in, Jessie!
I'm so happy for you that all is going well, I just welled up seeing your US pic!!
that's a crazy amount of holiday for one person to bear - well done getting through that. I've been checked out of the holidays since 12:05am 1/1. :)
I know you're 'graduating' to the preggo forums but please continue to check in with us! Are you guys going to find out the gender or keep it a secret?


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: we're waiting so we can be surprised! YOU ARE going to join me in the pregnancy forum soon! <3


----------



## KileyJean

Jessie- so happy to hear your good news!! So happy for you! 

Kpme- glad the CBFM is working well for you! Fingers crossed that it helps you get your baby this cycle! 

Well temps started slowly going up so BBT and fertity friend confirmed O at CD18. Got a positive opk on CD17 but never got a peak reading on CBFM. Still reading high. I'm a little skeptical that I O'd though. Such a weird cycle. BD'd three days before O so maybe I'm not out this cycle?


----------



## Vonn

Kileyjean--You definitely o'ed. That's an impressive temp shift, many (including me) would be jealous! It's more likely that your monitor didn't catch the strongest part of your LH surge. But it is curious that your monitor is still showing high. I think that is tracking your estrogen, so maybe that's continuing to be produced...which would be weird. Or, your monitor is being weird or is broken.


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ladies,

This is my first time joining a ttc forum. I have been in this journey along for a while and i do need people in the same boat for support and encouragement. 
About me: Am 38 and DH is 34. We have been married for 3 yrs. we have been seriously ttc#1 for a yr now. I once got pregnant when i was 32 but m/c. I work nights 12 hr shifts and DH works normal hrs and that sometimes hinder timing when i Oed. I Oed yesterday and thank God i was off. Hopeful all will be well. 

Good luck to all and nice meeting you all.


----------



## KileyJean

Welcome Star! Nice meeting you! Finger crossed for you that timing was right this cycle. That would be tough working opposite shifts. This is a wonderful group of ladies! You've come to the right place :)

Vonn- this is my second cucke using the CBFM so maybe that's why it's still reading high? But I did just read this on it: "An unusually short or long cycle may result in Peak Fertility not being detected. If Peak Fertility is not detected, the Monitor may show High Fertility for an extended period of time. This may be as long as 19 days.". Which makes sense since my last two cycles were only 28 days and bbt says I O'd at CD13. So delayed ovulation for me this cycle. I guess I'm confusing my CBFM.


----------



## Mdc

Wow, I sure missed a ton. 

Welcome Star! Sounds like you have great timing this month. 

Steno, Feb does seems like forever away, but I hope it flies by. 

Jessie, great news! Hope we will all be joining you soon :)

Kiley, glad you are still in the runny this month. 

Wish, I have been wondering the same thing about O. I just test a couple opk prior to when I think I am supposed to o. And BD he week before is usually being ummm...saved up for the marathon lol! Might be I have missed a couple times without knowing. I think i miscalculated the day of the o with my new fangled sticks. I am on dPO 10 today, and feeling nada. So we will see. 

Thank you all for the Fx! Good luck to everyone this month!!!


----------



## KileyJean

You never know Mdc! A friend of mine had absolutely zero symptoms until after her period was late with both of her pregnancies.


----------



## Sunflower2007

Hello, I just turned 37 and my husband is 41 and we are ttc #2. It's much harder this time than last. We are on cycle 10 with no luck. With my first we were pregnant on cycle 2. I've used opks and recently bought the cbfm which had me totally confused last month since it did not show me a peak the entire month unlike the first month I used it. I've been taking extra vitamins and so has my husband. We also heard about preseed which is sold at drugstores. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Monday, all!
well, I guess I'm 3-4dpo today, not 1-2 like I thought I'd be. I think I O'ed on 1/15 but FF is putting my dotted crosshairs at 1/16. Either way, we only BD'ed once, on 1/16, so our chances are slim. RE appointment today! Just a consultation but I'm still nervous!
welcome Star and Sunflower (what lovely names!)! Sunflower - sounds like you and Kiley will have some fun with your monitors :)
Star - that's a crazy schedule to try and TTC to. I hope it doesn't add too much to your stress. Happy to see you had the right day off this month, though!

Kiley - so weird how you O'ed later than you thought this month and I had the opposite happen. 

mdc - when are you testing? 11dpo today?


----------



## KileyJean

Welcome Sunflower! I too am having wacky readings on my CBFM. Last cycle was my my first month using it and I never got a peak so this cycle I use a Clear Blue Digital OPK with it. I got a positive OPK but never did get a peak reading on the CBFM and temps confirmed I O'd the day after my positive OPK. Its kind of frustrating. I ovulated late this cycle though, so that may be why I did not get a peak. I have also read that if your surge is short the CBFM will sometime miss it. I am hoping next cycle will be a little more normal and it will work for me. In the mean time I am using OPKs as a back up. As for preseed, I have heard a lot of women having good luck with it especially if your body does not make much fertile CM. I heard a little goes a long way with that stuff though, so you may not need to use as much as the instructions say. 

Wish - good luck today! And FX'd for you! Yeah, chances may be slim, but there is still a chance! Let us know what the Doc's plan is for you!


----------



## Mdc

Welcome Sunflower! I have heard a lot about preseed, but not tried it. Guess it could not hurt, especially if CM is not optimal like Kiley said. 

Wish, good luck today and let us know how the appt goes. I would say don't be nervous, and I will. I would be a wreck myself though. LOL! Yes, DPO 11 today. Goal is to test Thursday or Friday. Probably Thurs as I am starting to get anxious. ;)

Kiley, thanks for the pep talk about the symptoms. I was a little crampy last night, but I think it was just me being hypersensitive knowing I should have implemented around this weekend. Crazy how the mind works.


----------



## Mdc

I mean implantation not implementation. Sounds like Was trying to implement a new business plan or something. Well kind of guess I am. Lol!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi again! RE appointment went well but not much of a plan in place just yet. Need to have a few more tests done and when we go back for a follow up with her, which will be around mid-Feb, then we should get a plan in place then. She said that my thyroid may be underactive a bit, but we'll have that retested. And then she needs a better idea of my egg stash, so I'll have my AMH tested and an intrauterine U/S to check things out. And then genetic testing as well. AFTER THAT, then we should figure things out. She said that as of right now, based on what she does know (she needs to see the SA results), she'd recommend we go with IVF b/c the clock is against us, that takes a bit more time and it's a higher success rate. you can also do the pre-implementation (;) mdc) genetic biopsy on the embryos beforehand and see which ones are most viable, which clearly you can't do with IUI. So we will see. All in all, I don't think we'll be able to start anything until March, which stinks. Just the way my cycles line up, we'll be on vacation I think around the time the Feb one starts.

sunflower - I meant to answer your question about Preseed. We've used it a couple of times. Some people swear by it and feel that's what got them pregnant. I just see it as lube, which like Kiley said - a little goes a long way but it's good for when you're not as naturally lubricated some nights.


----------



## Kpme

Hi all,

Welcome, Star and Sunflower. Kiley, I am just catching up on the thread and it seems like maybe we are opposites this month! I am feeling a bit like info overload with trying the CBFM for the first month. I Did get Peak for two days, but weirdly early (cds9 and 10), so we were sure to BD (and let's just say these were not convenient days!). I had hoped to see a temp shift to confirm it, but I think my temps are pretty nonconclusive so far. We will see what FF has to say about it in the coming days. So I'm just feeling a bit flummoxed as to whether or not I o'd or not. I suppose all data is good data, but I'm wondering if I'm overloading myself! I wonder if you can get a "false" peak on CBFM? I did check the FAQ and it said you can get a peak falsley if you don't put the sticks in right, and I definitely could have done something wrong as this is my first month. Anywho, I've never known myself to have short cycles, so I was calling us opposites if I O'd early and you O'd late, and each with mystifying clues from the CBFM and the temping! Oy, it all makes my head hurt.

Today I am certain I'm having phantom symptoms (I feel "off" like I did in my other pregnancy -- sort of fluish but not quite) and my boobs are super sore today. But if I did O, I'm only like 3dpo, so I think it's all in my head.

We do use preseed occasionally. Just like regular lube -- we don't use the applicator thingys that come in the box. 

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- glad your appointment went well. March will be here before you know it!

Kpme- It is very frustrating. I am probably over doing it as well, but I am very analytic by nature so it is hard for me to not to do anything. But, my fingers are crossed for you! I think you have a better chance than I do this cycle. We did not really try to time it. Because I O'd so late, I actually did not think I would O at all. So our 'timing' was not a planned thing.


----------



## Star2011

Thank you ladies for the welcome.

Kileyjean- i have never used aCBFM. I only use the clear blue opks cant do temping too coz of i work schedule with diff sleep pattern. All the best with CBFM. 

Mdc- i am also hoping you didn't miss the O...

Sunflower- am aslo new here and these ladies are welcoming. We also do use the preseed once in a while and just use it as a lube. 

Wish- am glag your appointment went well. Who knows maybe a bfp will be here before March

Kpme- we will be testing almost the same time. Am 2dpo and you said you are 3 dpo. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies,
I'm sorry I haven't been around much recently. I have been dropping in occasionally to catch up on the goings on. 
Sorry I don't have much time tonight to read back. Thought I would pop in quickly to let you all know the good news! We finally have a moving date!!! So I definitley won't be around for the next 3 weeks. We are moving in 2 weeks time!! Can't wait to get started on packing this house now!! 

oh and already on to CD4! AF was exceptionally harsh this month! really heavy flow! Hoping this is a good sign. Chatted to OH and he is all on board for TTCing from now on! So FXed we get a BFP really soon. 
But enough about me. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats skweek!! I hope that your move is painless!! hopefully you'll be in your TWW next time we talk to you and feeling nauseous and sleepy! ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish wow exciting :) I know march seems along time away but tis really only around the corner . My appointment for my thyroid is then so I'm hoping to get news too :)


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi everyone! Just wanted to pop in and say hello! I'm still doing my best to keep up with you all as hubby and I emerge from the fog of our icky sick January...great to know the flu shot was worthless this year!

AF should be arriving this weekend, then we'll be back in the game. I won't lie, it was kinda nice to have a cycle off from the TTC race and just be a cheerleader for you girls. Hope all of you are well, staying positive and doing nice things for yourselves.

Anyone else have daffodils blooming already? I was SHOCKED to see mine in bloom this morning. What month is it? maybe they're just the super early blooming kind? I know, random to speak of gardening, but I was just curious. :)


----------



## Mdc

Skewed, hope the move goes painless, and after that you will be ready to go!

Maui, glad you are finally feeling better and cheering the group on. I have noticed more flowers blooming around here to because it has been so nice. 

Left and wish, you have the right attitude and I hope Feb flies by. Good thing it is the shortest month :)

Still not much symptom wise for me so we will see. I was a little bloated and had some nausea yesterday, but it only happened after I was thinking about early signs so likely it was self induced. After I got my mind off onto something else it disappeared. Guess we will see on Thursday! Just got to keep busy, and even if it does not work out there is always next month. See 2015 = positive thoughts and good vibes to all!!!


----------



## Mdc

Sorry skweek, autocorrect got me.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks girls - yeah, I have a few milestones to look forward to in the meantime. 
AF, cd3 - tests done
2 weeks later - follow up appointment with RE and make a PLAN
2 weeks after that - our big trip to Yellowstone!!
Then we'll be in March!

glad to have you back and checking in maui - I'm sorry you guys have been so sick! a month off of TTC must be so refreshing. And flowers already?! I wish!! We've been pretty lucky so far this winter (knock on wood) and don't have much snow but I don't think it's quite warm enough for daffodils yet. My neighbor has an entire front lawn of them, I'll have to pay attention the next time I drive by to see if they are peeking through.

left - looking forward to you getting positive results at your next thyroid appt. I guess mine could be considered slightly underactive in terms of the levels wanted for TTC. Any other time, they'd be normal. So we're going to be retesting that to see if it was just a glitch. 

mdc - :dust: and FX'ed!!!

kiley - you had a good dip a couple days ago, how are you doing?

man, with all of these little things that could be slightly off with the body that affect TTC, it's remarkable that any of us conceive at all!


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- glad you have things coming up to keep you occupied until March! 

Maui- glad you will be back in the game! However, we are no longer cycle buddies due to me ovulating late this cycle. :( 

8 dpo for me. Had a pretty significant temp drop on 6 dpo and then it shot all the way back up the next day. Today it dropped again so we will see what tomorrow brings. But that seems to be pretty consistent with my wacky temperatures I've been having this month. Absolutely no symptoms until today... Its weird, almost feels like ovulation pain where its only on one side. Its not a constant thing just little pulls that come and go. Its probably all in my head...


----------



## Star2011

8 dpo for me. Had a pretty significant temp drop on 6 dpo and then it shot all the way back up the next day. Today it dropped again so we will see what tomorrow brings. But that seems to be pretty consistent with my wacky temperatures I've been having this month. Absolutely no symptoms until today... Its weird, almost feels like ovulation pain where its only on one side. Its not a constant thing just little pulls that come and go. Its probably all in my head...[/QUOTE]


praying its a start of good news for you and a bfp is on the way. Am 5dpo and also keeping myself busy but still counting the days to start testing!


----------



## KileyJean

Well pretty sure I'm out. Temp is down again today. I did the chart overlay with fertility friend and for the last 4 days, my temps are pretty much the same as they were last cycle at DPO. This is okay though. We did not time it this cycle so I expected this. I am due for my yearly pap so I'll show my ob/gyn my temps and see what he thinks of my rocky temperatures that I've been getting. On a positive note, for the last 12 days Ive been doing great with re-establishing my healthy eating habits and exercise! I've even switched to using whole milk instead of fat free milk in my protein shakes. :). I'm finally feeling great again.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Kiley - that's great that you're getting back on the healthy train! haha - I'm 3 weeks in and was a little discouraged when I stepped on my new scale a few days ago. Granted I didn't have a real starting weight, I kinda guessed. Well when I stepped on the scale a few days ago, I was a pound OVER that! I've decided that my starting weight was actually higher than my guess and I have lost at least 1-2. I've been working out 4-5 days a week and counting calories with my fitbit so it can't be possible that I've gained!

star & mdc - what's going on? how are those temps? 

not too much going on here - 6-7dpo, depending on if you ask me or FF. Just sore boobs. Temp is remaining high but that's normal. I plateaued the last 3 days and finally went up .1 today. I'm not really betting that this is the month since we only BD'ed on either FF's O date or the day after I think I O'ed. Slim chances!


----------



## Mdc

Hello everyone, 

Sounds like lots of use are getting back on the fitness wagon. Always sucks when you start, but then it makes us feel a little better. Wish, always hard when you see the scale goes maybe up, but it happens to me without fail. Guess it is the whole thing about muscle weighing more. Still I hate to see when the number goes up. 

Star, stay positive you never know :)

AFM, nada on the preggo test today. Could not even fake a faint line , but I squinted to try and see one. Ha! I had slight AF cramps so I am likely out. I kind of expected it to go this way this month, because I just had that feeling. I will still test if the witch does not show. DH and I talked and I guess it is time to make some appointments, just to check his swimmers and my status. Rather know now than later. Yippee! 

Maybe next month, is the month. Good things happen in multiples right? So maybe we all will get BFP. Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

still holding out hope for you, mdc!

ok, I'm going to be Wacky Symptom Spotter for a second - and this might be tmi so look away now - when I went to the bathroom after my breakfast, I had some very light pink on the TP and a couple of drops in the toilet. Nothing since. Being, in my mind, at 7dpo, I'm hoping it was implantation. I know most implantation takes place around 9dpo, but it can happen earlier. 
All this said, I also know I jabbed a vag wall or my cervix when I took my temp this morning (I take it vaginally), so maybe it was from that? But 5 hrs later? that seems unlikely. But I guess so does implantation bleeding at 6-7dpo. :)

ok, nutty rant for the day over!


----------



## KileyJean

Star- FX'd for you!! Will be anxiously awaiting for your test day since I am pretty sure I am out. My chances were slim to begin with. 

Wish- I am sure you have lost some weight if you have been tracking calories. You were probably just a little higher in weight than you thought. Happens to me too. I am back to working out 6 days per week. I stopped for a while and got off track due to sacroiliac pain. Feeling pretty good now however I am not lifting heavy yet. Chiro wants me to wait a bit longer for that so I have been doing Ballet Barre workouts and Yoga. And I say don't worry about TMI with us!! We all go though it!! I would say that is a good sign!! You would think you would have had to really jab that thermometer in pretty hard to get blood. FX'd that it is implantation bleeding!! 

Mdc- You never know until AF is really here. I heard that pregnancy symptoms feel just like AF symptoms. But I like your thinking!! Next month is it!!


----------



## Star2011

Kileyjean- dont give up yet... But on another good note- theres always the next month of trying.
Wish- i dont temp but i wish i could but my work schedule and sleeping pattern does not allow me. I work nights. I only use Opk
Mdc- which cycle day are you, my bad i cant remember if you mentioned it already. Sorry am asking again.
I ll start testing next week. Am 5-6dpo. Sore boobs only. No other symptoms for me.


----------



## Mdc

Happy almost Friday gals!

Wish, could be implantation since the range is from 6-12. I agree with Kiley that would have been a pretty ouchy poke if you got blood. My legs are crossed just thinking about it and fingers cross you are the 30% that get IB!

Kiley, I love barre but man I feel like such a wuss when my legs uncontrollably shake. Ha!

Star, fingers cross for you next week! Don't be sorry about asking, I had to calculate it again to answer. LOL! I am on dpo 15 today. My last cycle was 38 days, but I usually expect AF 15-16 days after O. Cycles were stable until last month, so who knows. 

Still faintly crampy, but no AF quite yet. Probably will test again on Sat if nothing shows up. Who knows, with slight spotting today, maybe it was late implantation bleeding. Wish with you on the early side of implantation + me way late= totally normal!!!


----------



## Star2011

Mdc fingers crossed for sat testing for you. Hope is a bfp so it rub off me. Thats like one day away to knowing. Am testing on Jan 30. A week from today. I ll try to keep off testing before that. Anyway, i have been picking u extra shift ar work to keep busy so as not to test early.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Friday, ladies!

re: my weight - yeah, I think I did start out higher. The good news is that I've lost almost 3lbs since then! Kiley - that's GREAT you're working out 6 days a week! I am maintaining 4-5, switching between running and weights. I use the Tone It Up girls too - they have fun workouts that work multiple parts of the body at once.

re: the bleeding - didn't have anymore since! temp went up .1 this morning as well but I admit, I did have 1.5 glasses of wine last night. :blush: I finished that at 8pm, though, and took my temp 8 hrs later. I'm thinking that was probably processed by then!

mdc - that's a nice, long LP you have there! :) jealous! I hope AF doesn't show for you!!!

star - I'll probably be testing around the same day. if I have a 10 day LP, AF is due 1/27 (right in the middle of a biz trip - awesome). If I have a 28-day cycle, it's due 1/30. So around there...


----------



## Mdc

Damn, AF in full force today. Back to CD1. 

On the brighter side my cycle is back to normal, and with her showing up today we may have a shot at Feb. We both have some travel right about O time, but there might still be a window. 

Also, guess on date night it is going to be all about sushi, wine, and everything else that I soon will not be able to enjoy;)

Wish, way to go on the weight!

Both Star and Wish, good luck on the 30th. FX!

And Happy Friday to everyone else.


----------



## Star2011

Happy friday my good Ladies,


Mdc- sorry about AF.... But am optimistic about feb. In the mean time enjoy wine as much as you can now. 

Wish- congratulations on the weight lost. Keep up the good work. Am planing to start testing on mon or tue next week. I ll keep you updated.

In the mean time and going to enjoy my day off with DH. Going to catch a movie with him tonight and enjoy a glass or 2 of wine before i get banned from it. I tend to neglect him on the days i work especially this week i worked long hrs and and didnt see him much.

Hope everyone have a good friday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Star - enjoy your date day!
Mdc - I'm sorry about AF. I'm hopeful for Feb for you as well!
Thanks for all the weight loss high fives! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh wine sounds nice :) happy Friday


----------



## Wish2BMom

temp rose higher this morning!! though I had wine with friends and went to bed later last night, so I'm sure that affected it a little bit. But even taking .2 off for that, I'm still .1 up from yesterday! Boobs are still killing me but that's really it. Our friend's daughter came up and bashed them before giving me a hug last night, it killed! She also kicked DH in the crotch when he picked her up for a hug, so she got both of us! :haha:
I hope you're all having a great weekend! it's a winter wonderland here!


----------



## Kpme

Happy Saturday everyone! Been a busy week here but I just got caught up on all the goings on. Seems like many of us are possibly on target to test later next week? 

Wish, I think that could be promising as an IB! MDC, sorry to hear that AF got you.

I'm still waiting out the mystery of whether I O'd and when. FF has never detected O this month, though I have had some very little temp creep steadily now for several days. I think the real wackiness was in the temps for the first days of the cycle, and I do remember that I was waking up at all weird times and everything. By the CBFM, I'm about 8 or 9 dpo.

I've foolishly and recklessly convinced myself that I'm pg this cycle. Told DH I'll be crushed this cycle if AF arrives. Usually I'm better about managing my symptoms. Just like my Sept pregnancy, I've had some of the same symptoms (early, I know, but I did then, too). Very very subtle nausea always in the late afternoon, metal taste in my mouth, quick spot of neausa today when the car lurched. And I just feel weird. Not sick, but weird. It's kind of hard to explain. But I felt this way before. Or, I'm completely and totally insane. Time will tell!

I am eager to test, but I'm trying to hold off until late next week. I don't want to get a chemical pregnancy positive if I can help it. I will be curious to see how I do at the gym tomorrow. 

Baby dust to all! Should be a busy week of symptom spotting and driving ourselves nutty!


----------



## Wish2BMom

FXed kpme! I hope you're not imagining things. 
Temp dropped this morning but hard to tell by how much bc it was a restless sleep. This is where I should just give up analyzing and let it ride until Wed. FF has AF showing on Tues. I had one of my typical hot & sweaty sleeps last night that I usually have a few days before AF. So I'm going to try not to think about how much I want to be one of the ladies that gets preg right before they start infertility treatment. :)


----------



## Star2011

Happy weekend ladies,


Kpme- I like the faith. The symptoms you are feeling are pg ones. Hoping you Hold off testing until late this week. Its hard but all the best. 

Wish- lol sorry about your hubby and you getting those kicks. Seems like you are also getting the pg symptoms. When are you testing?

On my side: i still have sore boobs no other symptoms. Trying so hard to hold off testing until tomorrow or tue. Kinda scared. I have decided though to make an appt for infertility if this is not my month. We will see. 

Fxed ladies


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, star - I hope so but also trying to keep a level head about it. I have sore boobs every month. My temps are looking really good this month but if I tank again tomorrow, i'll know I'm out. I've had some VERY slight nausea moments too, maybe two? but wondering if those were more psychosomatic (sp?). A couple of super brief dizzy spells too - just when you get that quick wash of fuzziness come over you. But again, I get that every now and then anyway. So lots of things I COULD look into but I'm not.
If I make it through this business trip - home Wed night - without AF, I'll probably test on Thursday.


----------



## Mauijaim

Happy Sunday ladies! AF started today so here's to day 1. Gotta get back in the swing of temping tomorrow morning.

Kiley- based on my typical 12 ish day LP I think you and I ovulated about the same time. Its strange because EWCM was 4-5 days before that. Apparently my body has high expectations DH's sperm life! I see your temps popped up a bit, how are you feeling?

Wish- fx crossed for you! Some encouraging signs for sure!

Sounds like an exciting week ahead as a few of you are due to test. Looking forward to a new round of BFP's!
:dust: to all of you!


----------



## KileyJean

Hello girls! Catching up in all the posts. Sounds like a week of testing ahead of us! FX'd for everyone! 

I still have zero symptoms. I was extremely irritated by my husband on Friday. Poor guy haha! He has to deal with my crazy hormones now. AF is due either Wednesday or Thursday. Had some slight cramping last night so I think I'm out. Made my appt for my yearly pap for Feb 17. I'm anxious to show my doc my wacky temps and hear his take on them. Hopefully he thinks it's normal from just coming off the pill. I also think I'm going to temp vaginally next cycle (eek!) to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Kpme

Morning all. Sorry, Maui, that AF got you. It sounds like many of us are possibly temping this week! Looking forward to seeing the end of this month's puzzle! Yesterday I did not have too many symptoms, but I was psyched to see a temp spike this a.m. I did also finally put my hands on a mini stockpile of dollar store tests, so I'm glad to have some on standby for when I do want to test! Although I hadn't realized until I got them home that you don't have to pee on them, but into a cup? Eew! Anybody else use these?

Here's to a good week for everyone! FX!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Haha kpme - yeah, I got those too a couple months ago and was surprised! I used the little NyQuil cup. :)

For me - temp stayed the same. Up but plateauing again unless the day before should have been lower if I got a better sleep. But I swear I just saw spotting with my smu, but nothing on the TP. This day is going to drag. Also, biz trip was called off due to Snowstorm Juno, so No big distractions for me!! Ugh!
Fx'ed to all this week!!


----------



## Star2011

Happy monday,

I feel like am out this month. I had some slighy cramping last night and woke up and tested this morning and got a bfn. I am 11dpo. AF hasnt showed up yet, so will test again before going to work this evening

Maui- Am sorry about AF coming. I may be joining you too...I will let you know tonight again. 

Kileyjean- Some people have gotten the bfp with no symptoms.Good luck with temping vaginally. I have never tried it. 

Kpme- I have used the dollar store test numerous times. I have also used the $ 0.88 tests from walmart when am " in test frenzy mood". Positive thoughts to you when as you get ready to test.

Wish- May you also have bfp this week. Am sorry you dont have much distraction as you expected. Maybe go to the mall....read a book, watch a movie, or come visit me:)

Fxed ladies. Have a good week.


----------



## Mdc

Star, hang in there! It is still early, so you are not out just yet. BFP before fertility appointments seem to be good luck on this thread, so who knows. 

Wish, I agree fertility appointments= BFP for this thread. That is why I just got an appt with the OB for some preliminary blood draws. My period is still crazy light only 2 days, so I am wondering if my progesterone is low. 

Kiley, hang in there, you still are not out. Let us know how the new temping goes. I might break down and get a thermometer. I saw something about a new sensor you wear at night and it automatically gets your temp and syncs with your phone, but it is not available yet :(

Maui, sorry about AF. 

Kpme, sounds like some good symptoms! Fx'd for you for a BFP later this week. 

Left, I did enjoy my wine. Maybe a little too much LOL!

AFM, made my appointment and need to look for a doc for my DH. Not super thrilled about making these appts, but guess we just need to suck it up for the greater good. Now I am going to have to put on my healthcare research cap and make sure we get all the right tests done.


----------



## Star2011

Thanks mdc for the encouragement. But AF just showed up. New cycle new beginings. Making appts tomorrow too. Am officially CD1. 

Fxed to the rest who are testing this week.


----------



## Wish2BMom

just started spotting with fmu, so I'm sure full flow is on the way. :( I've never heard of someone spotting on the day AF was due and then nothing, have you guys?
on to the science-y stuff!! 
star, I'm sorry the :witch: got you too!!


----------



## KileyJean

Sounds like we are dropping like flies... AF got me too. :( CD1 today. Here is to February BFPs! We are all holding out for you Kpme and Wish (maybe AF wont come full force, I have heard of women spotting and just think its their period and then it ends up not being anything because they are prego)!! Maybe one of you will be the lucky ones this month. 

Mdc- I just saw the sensor bbt thing too! You wear it on the underside of your upper arm. That would be so much easier. I wonder how accurate it is though. Too bad its not out until summer! Hopefully we wont have to worry about temping by then!! I too am wondering about my progesterone. Short periods ever since coming off BC. I am interested to see how long this one lasts. If I do have an issue with progesterone, that may explain why my temps are so crazy even after O. I have an gyno appointment on Feb 17 for my yearly pap but I am hoping he will run some blood tests for me as well to make sure everything is okay. At least I will have about 2.5 solid months of charting temps, OPKs and CBFM data to show him. I will probably be his most prepared patient who shows up for their yearly pap! haha


----------



## Mdc

Ok, Wish and KPME, baby dust to the last two standing!

Sorry, Star and Kiley, that AF caught you. 

Kiley, I like your thinking that we all will be big and round by summer, and not the type from eating too much food. LOL! My cycle had a little more spotting for 2 additional days, but I still feel that 2 really light days is no bueno. Progesterone would be an easier fix ;) I just realized my Ob appt is on the 17th also, and hoping to at least get scheduled for some preliminary blood work tests.


----------



## Kpme

Oy ladies! This is a lot of pressure! So sorry to hear all these reports that AF has got you each one-by-one! Was psyched that my temp creeped up a tad yesterday. This morning's temp is a wash; something is screwy with our heat and it is 80 degrees in our house and I was up all night. :( 

I'm going to hold out until Sunday. Thanks for the suggestion of the nyquil cap for a pee cup! Yesterday when I was digging out some candles and other blizzard supplies I realized in my "party stuff" that I have these silly little plastic shot glasses left over from when I hosted a baby shower and we did this frozen baby game. I think like 3 times I've almost thrown them away ("When am I ever going to HOST a party and serve shots!") and now they are actually useful! Hah!

Hope that those of you in the blizzard zone survived. I am essential personnel and had to work for my job. We got nearly two feet where I live. A bit nutty but too much hype, too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good find, kpme! I think we have some too, somewhere. Glad you were ok in the storm. Same here in NH - about 2'. I work from home and DH can on days like that so we were all good. Even kept our power! Bonus!
So yesterday was only spotting. My temp dropped this morning and I'm spotting a bit more and now am I little crampy, so I assume I'm out. I'll keep you posted though. What is annoying is if today is cd1, I have to now travel further for my tests that need to be done on cd3, bc I'll have to go to a different office on the weekend. A couple hrs back and forth vs 15 mins. Fun!


----------



## Dandi

Hi Ladies, I'm new to the forum. I just joined today. We've been TTC for over a year now. Tomorrow is my 36th birthday and still no hint of a baby. I have an appt in a couple of weeks to talk about next steps. I'm usually a forum stalker who just reads and doesn't join in, but I'm about to lose my mind and none of my friends had any trouble conceiving, so I need a sounding board. Hopefully reading some of your stories will keep my spirits up throughout this process and help me keep my faith. =)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi dandi :) welcome . You will get lots of support in here all the ladies are just lovely :)


----------



## Mdc

Wish, sucks about the drive, but worth it!
Kpme, wish you luck on Sun. FX'd!

Dandi, welcome and happy early birthday! It is always difficult try especially when surrounded by others that are so lucky. My sis got prego the first month and a cousin got pregnant at 40 when she was supposedly on the depot shot (trust me that is only 0.001% probable). So I think many of us feel your pain. This is a great group of ladies and a great support system. I think a couple of us the next step appointment in the next couple of months, so we are all in the same boat. 

GL and baby dust to all!


----------



## Left wonderin

I can't wait for my appointment with the endocronologist on the 9th of march . He thinks its about my thyroid !! Little does he know its an appointment about ttc ;) lol...


----------



## Star2011

Good morning Ladies,
Seems like most of us are early in our cycles. AF was not kind to most of us. Am CD4. I also have my yearly Pap on Feb 17 at 8.40am to be exact. I may ask for some blood work and talk to the Doc about maybe having a hsg test next appt.

Dandi- Welcome and Happy birthday. What are you doing on your birthday? Its today right? Enjoy. I remember when i was 36:) 2 yrs ago. 

Wish- For some reason I was hoping that AF doesn&#8217;t get you. I was ready for some good news. Sorry about AF and the long drive to your appt. Hope it doesn't snow that day and good luck with your appt.

Kiley and Mdc- Yes hopefully we all don&#8217;t get to use that bbt sensor that comes in summer. Pray that we all have our bfp by then. Seems like we have our appts the same day. 

Kpme- Baby dust to you! You are holding the fort for us. Praying that at least you have bfp so it can rub on the rest of us.

Left- Good luck with your appt too.

May the month of Feb be a month of bfp for all of us:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! Welcome dandi and happy birthday! Doing anything fun this weekend?
Star - I'm on board for everyone getting a bfp in Feb!!
I'm still figuring out if I'm cd1 or not. Yesterday was just a brown sludge day so when I called to make my cd3 appointment she said to wait. I was exhausted last night around 7:30 but my temp went up one tick. TMI alert - I def had a bit more blood with fmu so I put in a tampon. 4 hrs later it was only partially used and nothing on the TP! What the heck! So, still waiting. I have a pee cup test ready to go!

Left - I can't wait til you're back in the TTC game! 

Kpme - how are you feeling??


----------



## Wish2BMom

Test was BFN, glad I'm not guessing anymore. And taking some Advil for this damn headache!! :)


----------



## Dandi

Thanks ladies! Nothing big planned for my birthday today. My husband can't keep a secret so I already opened my gifts last week. I told him this morning that all I really want to do is order dinner in, watch a Doris Day movie and cuddle with my dogs. Boring, but it sounds like heaven to me right now!

AF didn't show up yesterday and I usually get some definite foreshadowing a day or two before she comes, but nothing. My temp dropped some this morning though. Not super low, but to the lower end of my high temps. I'm probably just off on my O day, because my tracker said I O'd a few days after when my temps indicated it. But then again my temps have been scattered this month. I fully expect her to show up any time now, but a tiny little piece of my mind if holding on to hope for this month.


----------



## KileyJean

Welcome Dandi and Happy Birthday! Your 36 bday sounds about like mine was (I turned 36 in Sept). I wasn't feeling the whole going out and drinking scene so we just did dinner and a movie. It was actually nice for a change. :) 

Star- Hopefully your doc will run blood test for you as well. Crazy for three of us all have appointments on the same day!

Wish- Sorry about the BFN! :( Is it normal for you to spot a couple days before AF?

Left- March will be here before you know it! At least February is a short month!

CD3 for me and I think today will pretty much be the last day of it. Really light already. Better than last cycle though with only 1 day of AF and 2 days of spotting! I do think my hormones are finally getting closer to being normal again. I did not breakout at all with AF this time. The last three cycles I broke out like a 16 year old. So maybe this is a good sign. Its crazy how so many of us are cycle buddies this time around! Maybe that is a good sign as well and we will all be prego buddies. A girl can dream right? :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Dandi - that's been my perfect bday celebration the past couple years! A fire, some Chinese food, movie, wine, hubby and kitties. Ahhhh bliss!!
Kiley - yeah it's happened before. It's more like a light period now, could have used 1 tampon all day so far. Ugh, oh well. Still called and made my appointment for Saturday!


----------



## Kpme

Hi and Happy Birthday, Dandi! I think that your birthday celebration sounds lovely! I am still playing the waiting game. For the past few days I've had a very subtle icky feeling in my stomach in the late afternoon. It's hard to describe it as "nausea" because it's so subtle. And I've had a few other "symptoms" (or moments of insanity)...today I opened a bag of raspberry milano cookies at work and OMG the smell of the raspberry was so strong I thought I might retch a bit. I also have noticed that I haven't had much of an appetite. Slightly sore boobs, slightly sore back. All of these symptoms seem very familiar to me from when I was pg in September, but not as strong.

So I'm still convinced that I might be...so the hope is alive. Again, I'll be crushed if I"m not and I'm usually better at managing my own expectations. But it's been kind of fun to think this week that I might really be.

TEMPTED to break down and test, but really want to hold out until Sunday. I'm taking tomorrow off for work and have a pretty busy Friday and Saturday planned, so I think I'll be good to hold out.

Interesting to hear that so many of you have appointments on the books. I'm giving myself until the arrival of my April period before I talk about next steps with my OB and doctor. I said I'd give it 6 months after the m/c, so I've got a couple of more cycles of trying before taking that step. And I'm just on my first cycle with the CBFM, so still getting a sense of how that thing works. If I AM pg this cycle, then I should be the freakin' poster child for that thing. 

More snow tomorrow here in Maine! It is def winter! Have a good weekend everyone. I'll report back!


----------



## Mdc

Kpme, good luck sounds VERY promising!


----------



## deedee2015

Hey ladies! I'm TTC baby 1 at 38. Had a lot of the same feelings as the OP. I was married and didn't think the marriage could survive the complexity of adding a child, and 7 years later, what do you know...it didn't survive anyway. So there went the best baby years lol. I'm not bitter, I swear! So this is cycle 1, DPO 7. Symptoms or craziness are there--either way I'm really in tuned to my body these days. Hope we can all bust out the non-alcoholic champagne real soon!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dee :) what a wise women you are !! I was with the not so price charming for six years .... He turned into a frog lol..... Then met my mr right at 39 !! 40 pg mc 40 pg baby at 41 ... Was ttc but have a thyroid issue at the moment so have to wait errrrrrrrrrrr. Dying ing to get back to it . There is loads of time . Read a new statistic yesterday that gave me tuns of hope . Ladies between 37-40 will successfully have a live birth within a year 85 % 
Ladies 40-45 will have a live birth successfully 69% of the time after 4 years ! 
That's higher than I thought :) so just keep. Going everyone , we will all get there :)


----------



## Dandi

Love hearing stats like that Left! It's so easy to focus on the negatives and forget that there are women of "advanced maternal age" giving birth to healthy babies every day. Am I the only one that wants to punch someone in the throat when they use that term?

The roller coaster is killing me this month. I though I had a good chance of a positive this month because I had symptoms that were definitely in line with implantation (cramping, spotting that aren't normal for me). Then I figured that because my temps were kind of erratic, there was probably no way and those symptoms were probably just a result of my hormones being out of whack this month. So yesterday, I switched all of my info from PTracker Deluxe over to Fertility Friend so I could see if I had a coverline. I did and according to FF, even though I had some low temps, they never went below my coverline. I started testing last Saturday and have gotten negatives and just knew that I was out. I had what I thought was surely an evap line on a test on Wednesday, didn't even give it a second though. This morning my temp went up though, so I tested again. One digital test said negative, but an equate test had what I think may have been a super faint line. I mean really really faint. I can't decide if it was an evap line or not and I've also heard that equate tests often make people think they are getting a positive when they aren't. Some light spotting this morning, but nothing consistent. I feel certain that it couldn't have been a positive, but I'm going to get some FRER to take tomorrow if AF still hasn't shown up. Don't you hate when you get to the point that you just want AF to hurry up so you can start a new cycle or a BFP so you can stop worrying, and neither will show their their face fast enough?


----------



## Kpme

Hi girls! Well I think I may be the last woman standing this month, right? As you may remember, I tested today. BFN! Such a bummer. I'm expecting that AF will show up today or tomorrow. If she does not, I will take another test on Tuesday. 

I am thinking that I def did O this month (remember the ambiguity of my temps and the early O on my brand new CBFM?). I changed back my FF settings this morning to just the default (meaning not with the OPK override) and now even FF is detecting O on the same dates after the benefit of the past 15 days of steadily climbing temps... so I guess I'll at least be satisfied that I'm O'ing ... 

The only glimmer of hope left is that my temp D_D _ a mini spike climb this morning, even temping 45 minutes early (I woke up I think because I was excited to test!). So we will see what the next few days bring...

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. At least if AF shows up I will enjoy some beers for the super bowl tonight. Go Pats!


----------



## Dandi

Fingers crossed and baby dust kpme! 

I thought for sure I was out this month, but ended up getting a BFP Friday afternoon at 2 days late. After 13 months, I get a positive the week I join the forums and a week and a half before my appt to start fertility testing. The unexpected can happen ladies! Now the worry and praying that nothing bad happens.

Hoping and wishing that you all get your BFP soon, I have good feelings about BFPs by spring!


----------



## Left wonderin

AF arrived here today ( no big SUPRISE as I'm preventing lol) but was fed up not having any news to share so thought I'd tell you all :haha: 

Dani congratulations on the BFP :happydance: what amazing news . How are you feeling , has it sunk in yet ?


----------



## Dandi

Definitely hasn't sunk in yet. I'm feeling fine except for the worrying. I'm having some light cramping and more staining than true spotting, but everywhere I read says it's normal. The bad part about trying so hard to conceive is that you usually find out so early and that means a really long time to worry and obsess before your first appt. I'm excited, but also cautious since it's so early.


----------



## Mdc

Kpme, wishing you luck still ;)

Dandi, comgrats! Kicking this month off with a bang!!!

Welcome deedee. When do you think you will test?

Happy Super Bowl Sunday. May we all indulge is yummy food, and some of us ;) a drink or two!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, dandi!!! H&H 9 mos!!!

left - sorry about AF. We can hope for miracle babies too, right? ;)

and kpme - GO PATS!!


----------



## Kpme

Congrats Dandi! That is wonderful news! Left, at least it sounds like you are doing a good job if you're trying to prevent!

I'll keep you all posted once my mystery gets solved. Still no AF today!


----------



## Wish2BMom

we need an update, kpme! :)


----------



## Kpme

Sorry! Didn't mean to leave you girls hanging! Yesterday was stressful and icky at work plus we got another foot of snow!

Still no AF! But, I decided to hold off on testing for another day or two. My phantom symptoms have disappeared, so I'd rather see if AF just shows up in the next few days. But now I've remembered why I have to do a better job of managing my own expectations! I was so excited to test on Sunday and then I was so sad all day. We are now about 4 cycles since the m/c, so I know it's too early to be panicked, but I'm definitely feeling like I'm in the slog of the monthly routine and it sucks. I'm 38, so I plan to reconnect with my OB at the six month point.

BUT, here's something interesting for you all to play with: So do you remember that this is my first month with the CBFM, an that it jumped from low to peak on ca. day 9? Also, this did not align neatly with my BBT chart this month (I will put it in my sig if someone can tell me how to do it?) so I was never entirely SURE that the CBFM had it right. Right around that time I had played with taking those readings off, or tweaking the settings on my FF as to how they factor them in. My temps at the very beginning of this month were all over the place, partly because I was waking up at all these weird times, etc.

On Sunday, it occurred to me to see what FF made of my chart this month w/o the peak readings at all. With the benefit of so many more days recorded this month, FF predicted my O as having happened an entire week later than the CBFM. So that would put me at about 9-10 dpo today. I have spent so much of my life on bc, that it's a bit hard for me to know what my natural cycles are, but I have always thought of myself as a longer cycle gal, so this would actually fit. I'll get my period about a week from now, at around cd 33 or so. I think I had a 33 day cycle last month.

If this theory all holds, then there is basically no way that we could be pg this month, because we were not even close to timing anything right vis-a-vis the later O date. When I explained all this to DH, I basically just told him that next month we are going to BD every other day. Lesson learned that I should not have taken the CBFM at its word and just kept at it. I am not always good about tracking CM, so I'll try to get better about that, too.

I should add that although I was encouraged that my temp continued to climb yesterday (Monday) this morning it has started to fall.

I suppose it's also possible that the symptoms really were something and it was a cp. All this is conjecture, but at least all these crazy theories keep my mind busy while I wait for AF to show up! You all might think I'm nuts, but I really think I'm going to just wait it out at this point. If I am right about the CBFM being entirely wrong, then she should arrive this weekend. I suppose if I get to the middle of next week I could take another test. 

so that's the update from snowy snowy Maine. Welcome any thoughts on these theories. Any sense of whether I could be onto something that the CBFM just got it entirely wrong this month? It's my first month of using it. I'd like to think it's foolproof, but I did kind of find the stick inserting a bit wonky at first and might have done it "wrong." My sense is that the machine needs to get used to you, and from what I've read people have the problem in the opposite direction (it takes a few months for you to get a peak).

Hope those of you in these snowy states are holding up ok. The snowbanks are getting to be insane. We can barely get out of our driveway safely. We have to pull out backwards onto a very busy street and it's a nightmare! Thankfully I only drive about once a weeek because I waalk to work.


----------



## Star2011

Good morning Ladies,

Deedee- Welcome, when are you testing? All the best.

Dandi- Congratulations! Happy for you. Please keep us updated on how you are doing.

Kpme- Am sorry you are feeling confused about CBFM and your cycle. I wish i could help. I have never used CBFM and all i can do is pray for the best and hang in there, you may be the next BFP. Try and keep warm too:) Its been snowy here too but not like Maine. We only got 10-12 inches of snow yesterday. 

Wish- How was your docs appointment? 

Mdc, Kiley- I think we all have appt on Feb 17? How are you guys doing?

Left- Thank you for those encouraging stats. I am 38 yrs ttc my first and those stats gave me hope.

As for me i have been working 7 nights in a row so its been busy at the hospital and not having time to catch up here. Nothing new on my side. Am CD9, started using opks today and hopefully will start SMEP today too. DH is more than happy with the plan. We will see....

Baby dust to all.


----------



## Mdc

KPME, that really sucks if your cbfm was totally off. Sometimes I think all this new technology can throw us for a loop. Stay safe it all that snow! Brrrr! Not sure if I can help interpret your readings either, but maybe Kiley can since she is using it too. Seems like it does take a while to get your cycle from the things I read. 

Star, I am just starting SMEP also this month. I saw people talking about it, but had to look it up. Seems like a good plan, and gives DH a little break ;) We have pretty close cycles I am cd 12 of a 31-32 day cycle. 

Hello to everyone else!!!

Afm, I started ops on Sunday withh the advanced cb. Nothing on Sunday, but flashy smiley on Monday, which kind of threw we off. I think maybe my timings have been off a little, so maybe by holding back earlier in my cycle I may have been missing some chances. Although I did hear the advanced test can show a lot of flashing smiley faces before getting the LH surge. I though I should get my surge on Sat, and DH travels on Sunday through tues. :( So we might be out this month but we will give it the good ole college try. LOL! Maybe all this technology is working against me. Thinking about SMEP may just be best. Good luck and baby dust all around!


----------



## Star2011

Mdc- We sure are close in cycels. Hopefully the SMEP works. My sister in law just had a baby and my MIL just txted me to let me know she is now waiting for us. I am also waiting for us...fx to all.


----------



## Dandi

KPME- That is so frustrating about the CBFM! Still crossing my fingers for you this month though, because you never really know. Mdc is right that all this technology can throw you for a loop. 

Thanks for the congrats Star! So far, just some light cramping that's freaking me out. Spotting has stopped, boobs aren't as sore, and no nausea yet. I'm anxious for nausea to start since they say it's a good sign. I'm excited but terrified. I have my first appt next week, but since I'll only be 6 weeks, I won't get an ultrasound yet. I feel like I can't be truly excited until I hear a heartbeat. I think that's a side effect of trying for so long, when it happens it still feels too good to be true, so you kind of reign in your feelings until you know it's real. 

Mdc brings up a point that I wanted to share in case it effects some other ladies who may read this. I started using a digital OPK when we first started trying and I never once got a smiley face (neither blinking nor solid). I was devastated, but I read somewhere that not all women will get a result on OPKs, but that doesn't mean you aren't ovulating. So I had faith and after a few months of nothing, I went by my temps only (which did indicate ovulation) and apparently it proved to be true. Just something that I found interesting.

Babydust to you all! Hoping to read some good news in the coming months! :dust:


----------



## Kpme

Hi all,

I am so full of questions after reading all your posts? What does SMEP stand for?

How interesting that so many of you have appointments coincidentally. You know how when women start living together their periods all sync up? (this happened to my roommates and me in college) -- can the same thing happen on TTC boards? Are you all just getting started with those appointments? I don't know a thing about "next steps" so just trying to learn what happens when you decide it's time to talk to your doctors...

Thanks for all the encouragement. I decided to test again this morning and got another BFN. I've also been scouring a bit of the blogosphere about my CBFM theory and I think I'm definitely onto something. Likely that I got too much urine on the stick or something. Also possiblity that I tried to O early, which sets the monitor into peak mode, but then didn't until a week later. All the info can muddy the waters, but I'm trying to take the tack of more information is better than less so long as I can avoid it making me insane.

So needless to say, I will NOT be the poster child for this puppy. I am trying to not be too irritated about it -- will chalk up my lessons learned here and try again next month. I suspect that I will get AF late this weekend/early next week, and if so, I think it'll mean my theory was right.

Dandi, glad to hear that you are feeling well. Hang in there through these early weeks. One day at a time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! Lots of great conversation going on!! I'm on my phone in a hotel room it Pittsburgh right now so can't write too much. 
Kpme - so interesting about the monitor. I bet you're on to something too. Trust your gut - this technology doesnt have all of the ifs, ands, or buts of our bodies figured out. I usually get some ewcm around cd8 but don't ovulate until cd16 or so. Not sure what the cd8 flash is but it would definitely fool a tool!
Dandi - I am so glad to hear you're doing well!! Enjoy not having nausea and sore boobs!! You could be one of the lucky ones that flies thru her pregnancy with ease! I totally get you on the connection, though. Jessiecat, another lady on here, felt the same way and I think I will too. Need to see it stick before I start getting super emotional!
Ladies with upcoming appointments - so exciting!!! My next is on 2/19, a follow up consult after we had our additional tests done. So speaking of, my appt went well! 6 vials of blood and an u/s that showed 11 follicles total (both ovaries). The doc said I did great! :) so this next appt will be to get the plan in place and start, hopefully, in my March cycle. 
Kpme - SMEP is a BD'ing method where you BD every other day for about a week, then 3 days in a row around O time, then I think skip a day and one more time. I forget what the acronym stands for, but easy to google!


----------



## Left wonderin

Quick question , I've borrowed a cbfm from a friend . I'm cd 4 can I start poas or do youha e to start on cd1 ?


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, so glad you are doing well, and cherish this moment because all those fun preggo signs will be in full force before you know it!

Wish, how very exciting! Not sure but 11 follicles sounds like you are an over achiever! Lol!

KPME, is sperm meets egg plan. Too cute huh? Not sure what to expect from my first appt with my ob, but guessing getting the blood work started maybe an us???

Left, sorry I do not know about the cbfm, but I think you can google the directions that come in the box from their site and it might tell you. I know you can start it late, but don't remember for sure what cd is the latest. 

Well, I am thinking the cb advance monitors are a bunch of bs or I have been testing too late other months! I had peak today only on cd 13 after two estrogen high peaks, seems really early for me. Anyways had to ask hubby to crawl back in bed for BD, so much for Smep, still going to be 4 days in a row. So either it might explain the bfn, because previous months it was usually like the Sahara in the bedroom. ;) still weird because those months still got a peak on CD16. Not sure what to do? I did have a theory that all the bd in a row was making the swimmer factory uhhh...a little tired, so considering skipping maybe fri. Ahhhhh! Technology be damned!!! Ok, rant officially over. 

Good news we will get a better chance this month since I am early. Fingers crossed for all!!!


----------



## Kpme

Left, you can start the monitor up until day 5. But you have to make sure to set it at the right time of the day relative to when you will start peeing on stiks, which is day 6.  Def google the instructions because I know there is a pdf out there that explains how to do it. Basically you just hold down the m button and let it cycle through until the right day. If you do it tomorrow morning, I think you'll want to cycle through to day 5 bc you said you are day 4?

But who am I to give advice on the CBFM? CLEARLY I do not know how to use the damn thing.


----------



## KileyJean

Wow so much to catch up on! I feel like I have been out of the loop this week! First off CONGRATS Dandi!! Praying that this one sticks!

Kpme - I totally understand the frustration with CBFM. This is my 3rd cycle using it and I think it has FINALLY gotten used to my crazy hormones. I read that it can take a couple months before it figures you out. And you are right its possible your body was TRYING to O so it detected a surge. Did it ask for any more tests after that? My first cycle on it I swear I had to pee on a stick almost every day up until AF! Since we all have different levels of hormones the monitor just needs to figure out what is actually high for you or not. Just try to be patient with it but keep at it. 

Left- Good luck to you on your first cycle using CBFM. Make sure you reset it though before you start using it. Just google how to reset. And yes, you have up to CD6. You just hold down the M button until the number on the display changes to the correct day. Also, make sure you start it at the time you will be testing every morning. CBFM calls for FMU. Last cycle I used OPK's as a back up since my machine was still trying to get used to me.

deedee - Welcome to the group! How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Star- SMEP sounds good. I may try that next cycle if nothing happens this cycle.

Wish- Good to hear things went well with your appointment.

Mdc- FX'd for you and timing! 

I am CD10 today. CBFM gave me a high yesterday and today so I am hoping my hubby will be in the mood to BD for the next 3 or 4 (or more) days in a row starting tonight. :) Timing should not be an issue this cycle since he seems to be a weekend BDer (he is pretty busy with work during the week and gets tired). The last two cycles using CBFM I got three or four highs and then I O the next day. So if my analysis is correct, I will most likely O on Sunday or Monday. I still have yet to get a peak on the dang thing so I am using dig. OPKs as a back up. Today OPK said negative. Last cycle I got a positive OPK and O'd the day after. 

My appointment this month is just for my yearly pap, but I plan on talking to my doc about whats been going on with TTC and my crazy temps to get his take on it. Speaking of temps, I started temping vaginally. Call me crazy, but I actually prefer it to temping orally. It does not take as long and the beeping no longer wakes my husband. I can barely hear it now! Still early in the game, but my temps seem to be a little better this time around.

I actually am feeling really good this cycle. Hoping that means my hormones are back in check. I also have been doing great with keeping my water intake up. I try to drink at least 80 ounces of water per day. I read that water is key to increasing fertile-quality CM and ensures a healthy uterus. I have been a nut about doing everything to increase my chances!


----------



## ShaRock

Hi Ladies,

My husband and I have been TTC for about 18 months. After about 9 months, we visited with a fertility doctor and I had some fibroids and polyps to clean up. I also had to have my rt. tube removed, blah blah blah... So with all of that out the way, this past October we had out first IVF, which failed. Since then I've been trying to eat right, exercise, take supplements, etc. this is our first cycle trying timed intercourse with clomid and ovadrel trigger shot. Today is CD10. My clomid was CD 3-7. I have a sonogram scheduled for Sat to see what my follicles look like. I'm feeling really positive this cycle.. I started taking Robitussin to help with my CM and I do OPK. It was negative today. I usually peak around CD13-14. With a 39 birthday approaching and my husband being 48, the pressure is on. 

If anyone has experience with timed intercourse and clomid/ovadrel, please share.


----------



## KileyJean

Hi Sha welcome to the group! Sorry to hear about all your troubles TTC. Hopefully you are good to go now! Sound like we are cycle buddies, today is CD10 for me as well. I do not have any experience with clomid, but a guy I work with, his wife just started clomid this cycle. She just had her sonogram and they were happy with how big her follicles were looking. I will keep you posted on her experience. I have heard of a lot of women having success with clomid. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ShaRock

Kiley-Jean,

Thank you for the welcome. We are cycle buddies. I will add you to my prayer list. I have so many friends TTC #1 right now.


----------



## KileyJean

Aww thanks Sha! I will add you to mine as well. :)


----------



## ShaRock

Is anyone trying acupuncture?


----------



## Kpme

Quick update from me: AF showed yesterday. Not a surprise and glad to not have to wait it out for several more days. Though I realize (comically) that because it came when it did, I'll never know if my theory about the CBFM and when I O'd is right. Had AF showed this past weekend I'd know the monitor was right and if it showed early next week I'd know the monitor was wrong. Makes me think something's wonky with my LP, but too many variables to think about. Onward!

Welcome, Sha. 

Kiley, thanks for the CBFM pep talk. I'm off to reset it now! It did make me pee on a lot of sticks last month. Here's to being more confident this month.

Work is absolutely insane this week and I have to work this weekend, too. I'm feeling pretty exhausted to be honest. Almost glad to be in AF so I don't have to worry too much about any BD right now! 

I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all!

Sha - welcome! I'm sorry for your troubles so far, it sounds so familiar ;) you've come to the right spot for some support - the ladies on this site are wonderful. 

I'm also sorry to all of the girls having such trouble with the CBFMs!! They sound like a headache, but I hope they get figured out and end up helping out with your cycle knowledge. :) 

Kiley, I'm so glad to hear that you are preferring the temping the 'other' way! I prefer it too, it's not as big of a pain. And yes, the main reason is b/c it's so much quieter down there! ha! DH has no idea what's going down... And good luck with your weekend BD marathon! February came up quickly! The water intake you noted is interesting too - I started drinking WAY more tea and water than coffee at the beginning of January and my Jan cycle had SO MUCH more EWCM. I figured that was the reason why - I'll be noting if this month is the same. It has to be the reason.

kpme - I'm sorry AF came!! And let me address something else you posted - you WALK to work in this weather?!?! girl, you're NUTS!! I can barely make it out to the mailbox! Good luck with your busy weekend. I'm glad you don't have to worry about BD'ing too! ;)

cd9 here, booooorrrrinnnnnggggg! :) Good luck to those trying to catch that egg this weekend! Go git 'em! :sex::spermy:


----------



## KileyJean

Kpme- Sorry to hear about AF! I was really hoping you would be our BFP! Yes, keep up with CBFM. The second cycle for me on it was a little better. Didn't have to pee on as many sticks that time around. And it also was correct with my late ovulation last month. It gave me a bunch of lows at first and during when I normally O. Since it is matching up with my temping, it leads me to believe that it is somewhat accurate. I just hate being patient with it!

Operation seduce my husband was a success last night haha! I try to keep him out of the loop with all this technical stuff. I want to keep it as normal and natural as possible for him. Don't need him stressing about it too! He wouldn't understand most of it anyway. I tried explaining and he just said to tell him when he needs to do his part :)


----------



## oursx2

Hello all! I initially posted this in the wrong spot - I hope it's okay if I come over here and join you all!

I am 38 and my OH is 39 and we're TTC #1! We're both finally ready to take that plunge and it happened quite by chance - we weren't TTC in January but when I was four days late we both got really excited and started dwelling on baby names and strolling the baby aisles in stores. I am very fortunate to have regular 28 day cycles so when I was late last month I really thought I would get that BFP. AF arrived yesterday so it looks like we're ready to TTC for the first time this month.

I'm currently on CD2. I wish everyone here the best of luck in their efforts and look forward to getting to know everyone and seeing all of you post your fabulous BFPs. Other than my age the only challenge that I anticipate facing is that my OH doesn't always "finish" for reasons that are outside of his control. Anyone else facing a similar challenge?


----------



## Mdc

Ahhhh typed this up and then The site kicked me out and erased it all. Hate when that happens. 

Happy Friday! Sounds like there is going to be a lot of BD this weekend!

Sha welcome! I agree with Wish all these ladies are really great and supportative. I haven't done clomid (yet), or acu (terrified of needles). Sorry for your ttc troubles, but sounds like you are staying positive. Out of curiosity what supplements are you taking if you don't mind sharing? I am always curious. I also tried mucinex this cycle. Mostly because of this annoying little cough, but also that it would not hurt. Tmi, definitely got much more watery/Ewcm this month. 

KPME, damn that witch. Hopefully this month and the next nine we will all be signing 'ding dong the wicked witch is dead'. Bad wizard of oz reference, but now I cannot get the song out of my head!

Kiley, good luck on keeping the BD marathon going. I try to keep it from DH to but I am not so successful on day 2 he catches on. Catch that little eggie!

Star, thanks for the SMEP pep talk. Just the other day my dad asked me if I was pregnant yet to keep up with my sis (6 month old baby now). I want to say' it is not like we are not trying!!!' But that is weird since it was my dad gross! I will never ask that question now to anyone because you never know what is going on with other people's journey. 

Left and anyone else I missed hi!

As for me, who is excited for Mittelschmerz? I am...I am. I felt a little crampy last night before we went to dinner, and thought I was going nuts. Then it was like my body heard me and said you think you are symptoms spotting...I will show you symptom spotting. Bam! Some big twinges on the right side. I told DH since he was such a champ this week and we BD 4 times that Friday would be a reprieve, but he corrected me 5 times if you counted last Fri. Guess he was keeping better track. Ha! Just out of curiosity I did another opk this morning and it was positive. Say what? A four day LH surge. Needless to say I shameless tried to crawl back into bed, but no go. Cannot say I blame the guy, I just need to RELAX! I did look on ine and o is usually 12-36 (up to 48) hours after LH surge starts, but still weird since I initially thought I would o on Sun. Might try to sneak in some sexy time tonight or sat, but shhh....don't tell the husband. Probably will catch on though. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Mdc

Ours. Welcome! I think we are all guilty of the first time we are a little late to jump off into baby land, and it sucks when AF shows up. Fingers crossed that this is a lucky month for us all!

I will share that the first time we really BD the pressure really got to DH and needless to say it did not work. The BD sessions that he catches on to (usually day two back to back sessions) are more pressure on him and I know it is not as easy as other times in the month. If this is not our month I might just try the just have sexy time 3-4 times per week on all weeks. Luckily for us ladies it is easier for us to uhhh...fake it. Not that we ever do ;)

Feel free not to answer, but is it something that he has gone to a doc to see if there is something going on, or is it more of it he gets in his head?


----------



## oursx2

Thanks for the welcome Mdc! He hasn't seen a doc about it. He definitely does it to himself; it's entirely in his head. He's having issues at work and he feels that's the biggest contributing factor to the "problem". And now that we thought we were pregnant and actually are not he blames himself and that just makes things worse as far as I'm concerned. I just want him to relax! I wish I knew what to do to take the pressure off him and allow him to just breathe and go with the flow. I thought I was the one who was supposed to be stressing while TTC but he's doing enough stressing for both of us!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - you're hysterical! definitely try to BD tonight. A couple of the ladies on here who are now preggo said that they continued to BD after they feel they O'ed and they think that was the trick! So tonight, maybe tomorrow night....;)

welcome ours! good luck to you too and I hope that your OH can get out of his own head soon and just enjoy his adoring partner wanting to get down more often! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) welcome ours :) mdc you made me laugh out loud .... The image of you sneeking back into bed lol.... Looking all so demure ;) good luck tonight 

Every IM SICK WAITING !!! To try that is ..... Errrrr I'm having a bad day .... :( I know the 9th of March will be here soon but I am concerned I will be told to wait some more ... I don't have time to waste waiting lol...... Sorry for going on lol...


----------



## KileyJean

Welcome Ours! My husband gets that way too when he is stressed. He owns a construction business and is very busy with it (continues to work even when he gets home at night). That is why I try to keep all the technical stuff such as temping, opk testing and what part of my cycle I am in out of it. I do not bring up TTC at all. That's why I am thankful to have all of you to talk to about this stuff with! My sis-in-law knows we are trying but she has never had a baby either and is one of those people who say "just relax! Make it fun". So I can't really talk to her about any of this either since she really does not understand. 

Mdc- I think its funny we try to hid it from our husbands!! Since its the weekend, I do not think mine will catch on until Sunday night haha!


----------



## Star2011

Happy Friday ladies,
A lot to catch up on. It seems like I have been gone for long. Guess this is Bding weekend for most ladies here. Have fun.

Welcome ShaRock and Ours. You joined the right group of women here. All the best in our TTC Journey.

Ours- I also have fibroids but they are small and outside my uterus. I have an appoint for my annual pap with my ob and will request an US to see where I stand with them as per now. 

Shar-Hope you add all of us to your prayer list:)

MDC- hahahaha you crank me up with your post of crawling back in bed. Its good your DH is keeping a better track of BD. Make something happen this weekend with that positive opk. Am counting on you :)

Kiley- I hear you on keeping the technical terms of ttc from DH. Sometimes its hard breaking down the terms to them. When I try to explain to my DH about the terms he goes like:  Relax baby dont our time will come. Just like the way your sister in law is saying it. I cant relax until I get a BFP. Hows the temping Vaginally going on?

Left- March will be here before you know it. I hope they dont tell you to wait. Did you figure out the CBFM?

Wish- Wow, thats quiet some follicles there! Thats good news sister! FX crossed for those follicles so they can bring forth a well waited baby.

Kpme-Sorry about AF but remember; new cycle new beginnings. Are you still going to be using the CBFM this month? If so, all the best, I know this time around you got it sister!

Dandi-How are you doing?

What happened to Deedee? Are you still around?

As for me: I have been having a cold but trying so much so it doesnt keep me from my progress of SMEP. I am CD12 today. Havent O yet. I temp but mostly using OPK to check if i O. But will BD today. Didnt BD on Wed and Thur coz of the cold and body aches but definitely have to do it today.will seduce DH after am done with this post. He doesnt know it. 

Hope I have said hi to all and if I missed any of your.i still pray and wish you all the best and may we all have babies by end of this year or something!


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope !! Lol could t find where I put the damm sticks so missed my window! Did find the instructions on line ( thanks for suggesting that ) so all ready to go next month . I wanted to be ahead of the game and have my cycles all figured out before I'm given the green light lol optimise my time ;) 

When I'm ttc again I'm not telling OH ( he knows were trying lol ) but the details and " ok now its time we have to bd " puts way too much pressure on . He told be to " be SNEEKY " about it so this time I will ;) lol...mmm how SNEEKY can you be about b'ding 3-5 nights in a row when its not the norm ;) lol... 
So this month I'm gonna try temp vaginally and Opk to see where things are at with my cycle . 

Good luck to all you ladies on the bd train this week may all those eggs meet the spermies :) and we will have some lovely valentine BFP :)


----------



## ShaRock

Mac - I'm taking Thera Natal Core by Theralogix. It's a prenatal my doctor recommended. Very easy on the stomach. I also take 400 mg of CoQ10 a day. He also told me to take 75 mg of DHEA but I haven't followed that because of the testosterone in it. 

So today is CD12. I had an ultrasound and the follies on the left look really good. I trigger shot tonight at 9 and we are changing to IUI instead of timed intercourse. So IUI is scheduled for Monday morning. I opted to do this because they clean the sperm. Since we are older and I only have my left tube, I have to maximize my chances.


----------



## ShaRock

ShaRock said:


> Mac - I'm taking Thera Natal Core by Thera
> Ovid. It's a prenatal my doctor recommended. Very easy on the stomach. I also take 400 mg of CoQ10 a day. He also told me to take 75 mg of DHEA but I haven't followed that because of the testosterone in it.
> 
> So today is CD12. I had an ultrasound and the follies on the left look really good. I trigger shot tonight at 9 and we are changing to IUI instead of timed intercourse. So IUI is scheduled for Monday morning. I opted to do this because they clean the sperm. Since we are older and I only have my left tube, I have to maximize my chances.

Mdc, my autocorrect changed your name to Mac :wacko:


----------



## Mdc

Happy Sunday everyone, and glad I can make everyone smile. :) :) :). 

Left, sorry you are frustrated. I can only imagine, but good luck with being sneaky. I suck at that obviously ;). 

Sha, thanks for the list! Good luck with the iui tomorrow!!! Stupid question but do you go in for the trigger shot, or is it self administered?

Hope everyone is doing great and having some BD fun!

Well if I ever hashtagged anything this weekend would be #EPICFAIL. Friday night was going amazing. I was brushing me teeth and getting ready to put on something a little sexy, and I hear from the bedroom 'What is that....SERIOUSLY!!!' So I came out and one of our lovely fur babies PEED on the new duvet that we had on the bed!!!! Really! Might I mention the new $500 set. AHHHHH! Trust me libido washed down the drain as I rushed to wash it in the tub. Sat morning still upset and it does not help that we had to use an old bedspread that he had from long before I met him. Oh yeah, forgot lovely DH did say...watch the beadspread the last time it was on the bed I was probably still living with my ex. Can you say I did almost lost it there. Definitely out of principal not going to have any BD until that crap is off our bed. To his benefit he did apologize, but still. Bleck!!! Now that I think of it, probably time to get rid of the old mattress too. LOL! Any hoo, salvaged the duvet and the cover after two hours, and it is back on our comfy bed. Last night was a no go, because hubby left on a 6am flight. So lessons learned, still feel like there is a good shot this month and being positive (had a little o spotting fri morning, and last BD thrus before the o pain), time to put foil on the bed for a while (how romantic) so we will not come home to another 'accident', oh yeah....throw away any old comforters that I see laying around. Ha!

Wishing baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## ShaRock

The trigger shot is self administered. It has to be taken at the exact time the doctor tells you. So last night at 9PM, I was out at dinner celebrating my moms birthday. I had to go in the restroom and administer the shot in a stall. Not nice. But all for a great cause.

Sorry to hear about your night. Hopefully Thursdays action did the trick ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh man, mdc, I'm sorry for the comedy or errors that took over your weekend. It only takes once, though!! FXed still. 
I don't think we can try this month, I'm bummed. Got a note from the doc that my bloodwork showed inconclusive for chicken pox antibodies so now I need to get some shots for that and it's not good to TTC while that's in my system. :( guess we are on to March.


----------



## Mdc

Oh Wish, that sucks, but glad you are getting it taken care of. My ob said I could get my measles level tested, but I did not do it and kind of kicking myself now. I am probably going to ask her to at least check on my next appt, just to make sure withh measles outbreak. I might bring up chicken pox also since they are both live vaccines. Man, I really hate shots though, but with the Measles outbreak going on probably better safe than sorry. 

Sha, I think I would not be able to give myself a shot because I hate needles. But I guess you got to do what you have to do. 

So I am kind of bummed. TMI, so be prepared ;). I had a big glob of EWCM today. So confused! Never had that before and since I was surprised that I O'd so early this month I think I may have O'd later?!?!?! I did read it is not unusual, but who knows. So confused, but looking on the bright side if it is not this month I am going to my ob to get some tests done, and if I have to get vaccinated then I might have a chance to get them all out of the way. Nothing like being poked and prodded.


----------



## Star2011

Good morning Ladies,

I hope you all had a good weekend and ready to start the week.

Wish- Am sorry about your lab results in regards to chicken pox but good news is that that will be taken care of and you will be back to the ttc journey again. 

Left- Sorry about missing your window with the CFBM...hope you can still step in the game with it, right? Good luck in temping Vaginally. It has worked for some mony people, am just a wimp when it comes to that.

Shar- Prayers for you today with your IUI. I commend you on giving yourself the shot. I dont mind giving people shots because that is part of my job description but i can never see myself doing it on me. Hey you got to do what you got to. Good luck and keep us updated.

Mdc- Am sorry about your weekend adventures....Thursday may have done the trick. Lets hope for the best. Did you get rid of the old mattress and the bedspread? :)

How are the rest doing? Kiley all good? Kpme hows the going? Ours? And anybody that i didnt mention here thinking of you all. 

As for me; i got a solid smiley on opk yesterday morning. I BD Fri- sun. Will BD today too hopefully before DH goes to work. Have to work tonight and tomorrow night. DH works 8 -5p and i work 6.30p to 7.30p so sometimes its hard to get us in the same schedule to BD unless am off. We will try our best to make it work. 

Baby dust to us all!


----------



## Kpme

Morning all! So much to catch up on! MDC! What an insane episode with your bedspread. Our cats are typically well behaved, but occasionally one will puke on the bed, which always reminds me why in buy everything at IKEA!!! It looks cute but it's practicalls disposable. We got some lovely stuff that we registered for for our wedding last summer and I decided to return it all!

I always learn so much from those of you who are a few months ahead of me with your vaccination stuff and shots!

Uneventful baby making weekend here...wrapping up AF and on cd 5. Am going to give the CBFM a good try again and I'm sure it will have me peeing on sticks again soon. Timing of the weekend "off" was sort of perfect. I had to work a ton this weekend for my job, so it was nice not to have to wake up so early to temp and to be able to drink wine at the end of the day! ;)

Going to give the SMEP thing a try!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks for the encouragement on my vaccinations. I think I'm going to ask if it's something I can wait on until after I have a baby? Though I guess then I'd have to wait until after I was done breastfeeding (if that's the way I go)... I just think about 2 things: what would have happened if I had gotten pregnant already? I don't know that I would have known this about my antibodies (unless this is routine bloodwork they also do when you're preg?); and DH had shingles a few years back and I didn't catch it, sooooo how vulnerable am I really? Ugh, I just feel like every moment is precious right now. Though I guess we're not supposed to visit with the RE until 2/19, which is after I O. So this month would be natural and probably a failure again anyway, so I may as well just take advantage of the timing and get the dang shots.
Sorry - total stream of consciousness there!!!

star - sounds like you have great timing this month!! I can't wait for the symptom spotting to begin!

kpme - I hope you get that monitor figured out this month and it's less of a guessing game for you. I really hope SMEP works for you too!

shar - good luck today! we're all behind you!! :dust:

mdc - I think it's good that you're seeing ewcm! I usually see some around cd8, and then not again until around O. I think it can come at anytime, really, in the middle of the month but that doesn't necessarily mean you're O'ing right then and there, so you're probably still good. Keep the faith!! So you're about 3dpo now then? :dust:

:dust: to all!! Happy freaking snowy Monday again! we're getting yet another foot+ up here in New England. Kpme - I hope you're not walking to work today!!


----------



## Dandi

Sorry for the delay in responding Left, but I'm doing well so far. Thanks so much for asking! I'm anxiously awaiting my appt this week to confirm that there really is a baby in there.

Still keeping track of this thread and hoping to see some BFPs from you lovely ladies very soon!


----------



## KileyJean

Happy Monday ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Mdc- sorry to hear about your misfortunes this weekend! Never a dull moment with pets huh? My three certainly keep me busy! Hopefully Thursday was good enough to catch that egg!

Sha- Good luck today!

Wish- Sorry you have to wait until March! So frustrating!

Star- Sounds like perfect timing for you this cycle!! FX'd and sending baby dust your way!!

Kpme- Hopefully CBFM works better for you this cycle. Turns out I may be doing the SMEP this cycle as well!

CD14 for me today. No O confirmed yet, although I did have some O cramping over the weekend. BD weekend went okay for me. Got Thursday (CD10) and Saturday (CD12) in. Hubby hurt his back and wasn't feeling it Friday. CBFM is still reading high and I have yet to get a positive OPK so I am going to try to keep the every other day BDing up until I get a peak on CBFM or a positive OPK and then will try for a couple BD sessions in a row.


----------



## Star2011

Hey Ladies,

Dandi- nice to hear back from you. May that baby stick!

Wish- I know lots of decisions, lots of decisions. The shot is important and i know you dont want to waste time too. Thats what i feel too about wasting time. This year is our 4th wedding anniversary( 12/29) and we feel like time is running away from us. Praying for you. 

Kpme: Yes, try SMEP this month. I started on CD9 with the plan, i missed Thur coz of a bad cold that i had and continued the other days. Ill let you know my progress.

Kiley- I know that positive OPK is on the way coming. Hopefully your DH feels better so that you can be on track with SMEP. Am also CD 15 and 1 dpo today. Was able to BD this am before DH left for work. Fx for you. 

Have a wonderful day ladies. May this year be our year!


----------



## Mdc

Star, sounds like you times everything perfectly! The 4th day is always a little harder on DH and I. 

Kpme, glad you had a busy weekend, and enjoyed some well deserved wine!

Wish, I get what you are saying because really how many people get the cp antibodies checked? If you were pregnant they would just wait until after delivery to give the shot, bc you can still bf without a problem. Is it maybe possible just to get one shot and then re-check the antibodies? Might be enough to get them up enough? Good luck talking to the RE maybe they will let it slide. The risk to the baby if you get cp is pretty small, but does risk some congenital defects. Bigger risk is that 10-20% women get pneumonia :(

Dandi, glad you are doing well and thinking of you this week! I was just thinking getting pg is the stressful part, but I guess one stress is just replaced with another. The numbers are very much in your favor!

Kiley, good luck with Smep, hopefully you will get the peak soon. What cd have you O'd in the past?

Ours, head games are not fun. I will say it got better for DH and I as it goes on. Still sometimes are more difficult than others. 

Sha, still fx'd for you today. 

Afm, just dpo4 and not much to report, but thanks all for the support. I think Thursday is the best bet for success, and hoping some stellar swimmers from the earlier bd sessions decided to hang around. Lol!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, mdc - good info. I called the RE's nurse hotline and she said that, depending on which path the doc recommends to us on 2/19, we may not lose much time at all. So if she recommends IVF, it's a 6-week process so if i got the first shot this week and then a month after that, there wouldn't be much difference between the timeframe we'd have to wait and implanting. I am just not sure if I want to make the appointment for the shots for this week, ahead of talking to the RE, or wait. I can ask about the one shot too. 

star - get OUT! OUR 4th anniversary is this year on 12/29 too!! <3

dandi - glad everything is going well so far! when is your appointment to confirm the bean?


----------



## Dandi

Thursday for blood work, but no scan. =(


----------



## Star2011

Good morning my good Ladies,
Just got in from work and about to sleep but thought I should say hi first:) that&#8217;s how much I think of you Ladies and praying for each and one of us. I know how hard it but one of these days we all going to PG. Its interesting how hard it is us but to others its nothing like that woman in Florida who delivered a 14lbs baby and didn&#8217;t even know she is pregnant until the 3rd trimester! Sorry about some pep talk from me &#61514;
Wish- are you for real? About our anniversary being the same day! Yes, it will be 4 yrs for us on 12/29/15! Now back to the shot, I agree with Mdc on checking with your RE and at the same time; maybe maybe&#8230;..just BD when you Oed. I know time is sensitive for us all. 
Mdc- You are in my thoughts concerning that famous &#8220;Thursday&#8221;. You really never know when it comes conceiving. Yes, I was so exhausted after BD on day 4 but I just kept on going lol 
Kpme- Hope your plans for SMEP are still on. May you O soon. 
Kiley- Hows your DH back? Fx that you Oed soon too. 
Dandi- Thanks for the update. 
Left- quiet on your end? All good?
Shar- How did the IUI go? You were in my thoughts yesterday. 
Ours- Anything going on with you?
Baby dust to all of us&#8230;.I believe we will soon holding our bundles of joy. Going to sleep- Goodnight.


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- I have O'd at different times. First cycle of temping O confirmed at CD13, last cycle CD18, and this cycle CD12! Yep, fertility friend confirmed O on may chart at CD12 which was Saturday making today 3dpo. So I am right there with ya in hoping Thursday was the magic day. We also BD'd on my confirmed O day, so maybe that upped my chances this cycle. However, I never received a positive OPK and CBFM is still reading High, no peak yet. So frustrating! So I guess I will just keep trying to BD every other day for a while and see what my temps and CBFM do. I am beginning to wonder if I actually ovulate. I have read that you can still get LH surge but not ovulate. Only time will tell I guess. Now on to the boring two week wait! I'm thinking next weeks ob/gyn appointment will be timely. Hopefully I can get some answers. 

FX'd and baby dust to the rest of you!


----------



## oursx2

I am so grateful I found this forum! You ladies are all so positive, knowledgeable and supportive of each other. I have my fingers firmly crossed for each of you! 

I'm currently on CD6 and the plan right now is to BD every second day. My OH was asking me questions about when I ovulate and I'm very grateful that he's invested in this and not freaked out by the process (yet!). If he can just get his work stresses under control I think it would help even more. Because he doesn't always "finish" the chances of conceiving are diminished further but we just need one good swimmer :thumbup:

Magic Baby Dust to each of you!


----------



## brissie_ttc

So glad I found this thread. :) TTC since Jan last year. Last year was not a great year, dont think we ever BD'd at the right time. My dad was not well and had to keep travelling. He finally passed away Oct last year :( 

It has been a couple of erratic cycles and now the last two cycles we have finally started TTC properly. 

I finally got a BFP yesterday (although the test line was fainter and showed up only partway). This morning I got a really faint line on an IC..... evap line most likely. Gutted.


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - I would not tell a lie! that's our 4th too! :) 
kiley - sounds like you timed it all right! can't wait to hear if you're feeling anything next week - FX'ed
ours - that sounds like a great plan
welcome brissie - my, it sounds like you've had a rollercoaster of a year, I'm so sorry for your loss. On the flip side, congrats on the BFP! a line is a line, no matter how faint, as they say! 
dandi - good luck tomorrow! I hope your numbers are looking all good!
mdc, left, kpme and anyone else I might have missed - :wave:

nothing going on here - since I can't BD, and O is right around the corner, I'm just trying to ignore it. Got some ewcm last night and was all bummed. I need to make that appt for the shot and just get it over with.


----------



## Mdc

Hello lovely BD'ing ladies. 

Star, do not worry about venting we all need a place to do it, and this is the place. Glad you kept at it both you and DH are rock stars. :)

Kiley, sounds like you got your timing right around O. Too bad OPK and cbfm are playing nicely. 

Ours, great news he is asking when you ovulate. You are so right 1 little sperm + 1 egg = 1 happy baby on the way. BD away!

Brissie- hang in there trust me we all know how hard this journey can be, but it will be worth it. What day DPO are you?

Wish, sorry about not BDing this time. Hopefully you will get the shot quick, and get to move on. I am sure the 19th cannot get here soon enough, and I bet you are so excited. You deserve this so much, and cannot wait to hear when your get your BFP!!!!

Kpme, left, everyone else hope all is well. 

Not much for me on dpo 6. I was a little cranky last night with the DH after he got back from a business trip for really no reason, and my nose was stuffy and red, but nothing unusual. TMI warning... Since I am on cervix watch feb 2015 (ha ha ha) , I noticed yesterday a small bump on my cervix. WTH!?!?!? After a lot of googling it is hopefully (likely) just a small cyst. Yikes! Good thing I have my ob appt next week, but still kind of freaked out. I have not felt it before and it just seemed to pop up, but seems smaller today. I hate when I get myself all worked up! 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## KileyJean

Star- I forgot to answer your question... hubby's back is much better. Thank goodness it did not get in the way too much with BDing. 

Ours- That is great that your DH is involved in the process. My hubby asked questions as well. Its funny how curious they are and how clueless they are about how this all actually works! :) Sound like you have a good plan! FX'd that it goes smoothly!

Brissie- Welcome to the group! And I agree with Wish, a line is a line no matter how faint. How many dpo were you when you tested? 

Wish- go get that shot so you can get back in the game! ;)

Well, I think I have to agree with FF on O date. Temp went up even higher this morning. Thank goodness for FF.com because I would not be able to interpret my chart on my own! Nothing too new with me. I had an awful workout this morning. I could not keep my heart rate up for the life of me! I just felt off. Was super tired last night so maybe that is why I felt sluggish this morning.


----------



## KileyJean

Hi Mdc I missed your post! We must have posted at the same time. I would be freaked out as well! Hopefully it is nothing and is only something you noticed due to being on cervix watch (which I am on too)! Sounds like your appointment will be timely as well.


----------



## Mauijaim

Holy moly, I need to check in more often! So many new ladies and a ton to catch up on!

First, welcome to our new (to me) ladies. I know some of you have been around for a couple weeks already! This is a great spot for venting, support and following everyone's journey to a BFP's.

Wish - I was in your shoes in the fall of 2013. I was showing zero immunity to measles so I got boosted. No big deal. Then just to be sure, they did it again. DH wasn't happy that we were out of the game for two months. In reality, we had just moved and I was starting a new job and he didn't have one so we were pretty stressed and having a baby was not high up on my list. I can imagine that for you and TTC, this is not great timing. If you're about to O, go get that booster so you'll be out of the 4 week window by the time it's time to try again next month.

Kiley - your chart looks good to me! It's my understanding that if you do not ovulate, your temp will not rise, even if you get a + opk. FF detected the rise so not to worry! Speaking of opk's, I'm skeptical of their reliability. I use CB digital advanced and I had two monitors available. The one I've used for the past couple months told me LH was low, but when I looked at the stick, that line as pretty dark! The next day the same monitor told me I was at peak fertility with a line that was only slightly darker than the day before. On peak day I took another test with the newer monitor and it told me fertility was low with a line equally as dark as the one that told me I was at peak. I don't put too much weight into those things, but I let them give me an idea of where we're at. So don't get discouraged that you didn't get a peak reading. It's all good! 

Also, my O days are within a 5 day range too. I ovulate anywhere from day 15 to day 20 and that normal! It's your LP you want to keep an eye on...mine is most often 12 days with a very rare 11 or 13 day. The LP should stay fairly consistent, but O day can do whatever it wants. That's why we play the fun game of "catch the egg" each month.


----------



## KileyJean

Good to know Maui about the O range! My LP is has always been 13 or 14 days so I am good there. I guess what threw me off was the slow temp rise after O. My concern right now is how rocky my temps have been in my LP in past cycles. I need to just stop worrying about it and see what this cycle brings. I am beginning to question the OPKs and monitors as well. But as you said it does at least give you an idea of where you are at. My CBFM has been good with giving me an idea of when I enter my fertile phase. Looking back at my charts, I always seem to ovulate after the 3rd or 4th day of high readings. At least I am starting to see a clear pattern in that respect.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - it could just be a polyp. I hope so anyway - I had one blocking the dang cervix hole! and it's super easy to have removed, painless.

maui - welcome back! this will be a 2-month wait for us too, I figured out. So first shot, then 2nd shot a month later, then wait a month for that to be out of my system before TTC again. I called today to get the appt set up, hopefully it will be soon! 

kiley, i'm digging your chart too! nice temps! wooo!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) its hard to keep up lol....
Wish I feel your pain this month !! Lots n lots of EWCM for me the last two days, more than ever so hoping its a good sign my thyroid is settling down that along with a longer AF . If it is means fertility is back :) just to torture myself did a Opk and blaring positive uck .


----------



## KileyJean

Frustrating Left but good news about the fertility coming back. Sounds promising!! Glad you got that appointment set up Wish! Here is to a speedy couple of months for you two!


----------



## Mauijaim

Kiley- I think it's less about what the temps are individually and more about being able to detect the shift to show a biphasic chart. You're one of those ladies who has a "Rocky Mountain" chart as they say. :) FF is still able to determine O for you each month. Have you ever used the "charts like mine" feature on FF? It'll put your mind your mind at ease when you see so many other charts with a pattern like yours. 

I also had a cycle where my temp rose slowly after O. I browsed through other charts on FF and saw plenty just like it that resulted in a BFP even though it was not to be for us. I saw charts with high temps all the way to BFP, I saw charts with high temps that ended in AF showing up and I saw charts with a huge dip like AF was gonna show that ended up in a BFP...there's just no telling! We put a lot of weight into temps when all we really need them for is detecting that biphasic shift. 

My temps were pretty flat again until O approached, then they started bouncing around before shooting up this morning. DH has worked a weeks worth of hours in the past three days and still BD'ing on top of that. He's exhausted and I'm calling a halt to the BD marathon. This morning's temp must be accurate because my right boob feels like somebody punched me! My charts are different each month so it'll be fun to see how this one pans out.

Anyone win the Powerball? We didn't, dang it. :/


----------



## KileyJean

I'll have to look at those other charts... FF changed my O date to CD14 which actually makes me feel a bit better about it now. Chart looks a little better too. So Instead of being 5dpo today I am now 3dpo. I'm glad we kept BDing! Timing is still pretty good. Two days before and day of. :) 

FX'd your timing is good as well! Your hubby's a trooper. I would be exhausted too!


----------



## ShaRock

Good morning ladies,

Update: I had the IUI on Monday and BD the next morning for safe measure. My TWW has begun. I'm still taking my temp every morning. Today is CD17 for me or 3DPO. 

I'll be traveling on business next week so that should help keep my mind busy and make the TWW go by quickly. I will be looking for implantation signs. 

I'm keeping all of you ladies in my prayers. Thank you for the continued encouragement.


----------



## Wish2BMom

left, i'm so glad it looks like your thyroid is starting to play nice! Thanks for feeling my pain :) I know you're frustrated with this wait too. I hope you're back in it soon! 

maui - yeah, your DH is a rock star!! I hope you caught that egg this month, it'll all be worth it!

sha - that's great about the IUI and extra BD you got in! good luck on your trip - can't wait to hear of any symptoms you're having. :)


----------



## KileyJean

Sha- Great news that the IUI went well. I am right there with ya on 3dpo so we can symptom spot together ;) Keeping you in my prayers too! I just need to find something to occupy my time now.


----------



## Mauijaim

Chart looks good Kiley! I see you're following smep? We are trying too but have only been successful with the BD 3 times after peak opk. We tried starting on day 10 and going every other day, but we couldn't stay on task and kept forgetting or too tired.:shrug: By the time the "wait a day, then go once more" comes around, I know I already O'd and we're both tired so we skip it. 

Wish- that's such a drag about being out of the game for 2 mo. However, I will say that taking January off was amazing and I'm a much calmer, more peaceful person. Do things you love and enjoy the break!

Sha- good luck! I believe I'm 2dpo today but need one more high temp tomorrow to lock it down on FF. I'm just one day behind you and Kiley.

Left- are you guys going to try this month?


----------



## KileyJean

Maui- sounds like you've got it covered with the three times after peak even though you missed the "wait a day, then go once more". I was going to try smep this cycle but never got a peak or positive OPK so we just stuck with every other day. Missed last night though, I was really tired and ended up falling asleep around 9pm. But due to my chart looking pretty good with timing I am not too worried about it. Will definitely try it again next cycle if AF shows. I am curious about my continued high readings on the CBFM though. But as long as FF thinks I O'd then I am good with that.


----------



## Mdc

Busy day on the thread!

Sha, glad the iui and the security BD &#9786;&#65039; went well. 

Maui, glad you are back. Looks like the timing was great. I tried SMEP too this month, but it accidentally got modified. Whoops! 

Kiley, looks like we BD the same schedule so hopefully we will both get lucky and get the BFP!

Wish, left, and everyone else hope you are having a great day. 

I am dpo 7, but nothing much to report. Workouts the past couple of days have felt extra difficult, but not sure I would say I am exhausted quite yet. I did have a dream the I saw the POAS was a faint positive, maybe foreshadowing (likely just wishful thinking). But hey I will take a little positive thinking &#55357;&#56841; I have decided to make the weekend productive and try my hand at homemade crissouants, so that should keep me busy right? 

Fx'd for all!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Mau I was so tempted to try but had to talk myself out of it !! If things are not ok with my levels significant chance of mc . I would be just bringing a world of pain on myself unnecessarily so decided to be a good girl and wait and see what is said at my appointment on the 9th of March . I'm so hoping I get the green light ;) and won't miss march it will be just in time for ov :)


----------



## ShaRock

Kiley and Maui,

Have you ever heard of eating pineapple core? Slice up the core of a pineapple into 5 pieces and eat 1 piece a day, starting the day after ovulation. The bromlean in it is known to help with implantation.


----------



## Mauijaim

Sha - Really? I've never heard that one...I'll look into it. I LOVE pineapple so shouldn't be too rough to try. Although the core is pretty tough to chew on! Have you tried it?


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes I've heard that !! Never tried it but heard it . The other thing that is supposed to help is 5 Brazil nuts per day after ov , it too helps with implantation . I DID try this one and coincidence or not was the month I got my BFP ;)


----------



## ShaRock

Mauijaim said:


> Sha - Really? I've never heard that one...I'll look into it. I LOVE pineapple so shouldn't be too rough to try. Although the core is pretty tough to chew on! Have you tried it?

I'm trying it now.


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- I was pretty tired as well in the first couple days past O. My Wednesday workout was really tough. Today was much better though. I hope the dream you had comes true!! And homemade croissants sound amazing! I love to bake. Haven't done it for a while though since starting my healthier lifestyle about two years ago. 

Sha- I have heard of Pineapple Core! I have been eating about 100g of pineapple a day since Tuesday (O'd on Monday). But I have not been eating the core. I couldn't find a decent looking pineapple so I bought the container of already cut up pineapple from the produce section. I know without the core, its not as much bromelain but hopefully it will still help! For those of you thinking of trying the pineapple, just do not eat it in the weeks prior to O. It can make your CM too acidic and hostile to sperm. 

Happy my temp stayed up today. In past cycles, now is the time it normally takes a big nose dive. Makes me think my progesterone levels are getting better. Yay for my hormones finally balancing out!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just popping in to say hi to all of the lovely ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend! I may not be on for awhile - I have a super busy week next week and I want to take Maui's advice and kinda relax and see if I can concentrate on other things for a bit. If i'm going to be forced to take a break, then I'm gonna enjoy it!
MDC - you inspired me! Maybe I'll look for something fun to cook this weekend!

I'll be checking in for some BFPs, though!! FX'ed are soooooo crossed for all of you!! Big :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Mdc

I usually add a little pineapple in my green smoothies, so I do have to say I just kept the core in this month. Since it was blended wasn't quite as chewy and tasted better for me especially since it is hard for me to find ripe ones right now. Hey, anything helps right &#128512;


----------



## Star2011

Happy Friday

A lot to catch up on. Hope everybody is doing alright. 

Maui- nice to meet youam star :)

Wish- Hi anniversary mate :). sorry about waiting on ttc but I know the shot are also important. You will be back on the game before you know it. Time flies fast.

Kiley- congratulations in keeping up with SMEP. I did my best with it but got exhausted when were BD 4days in a row. I was to take a break for one day and do it again but DH and I were both so tired to keep up. I ll see if what we did was enough to bring a bfp this cycle.

Mdc- Did the bump go away? Doing anything exciting this wkd to occupy your time while in the TWW

Kpme- whats happening? Hope you are keeping warm. 

Left- Your appointment is coming up soon right? Very soon you too will be back in the game of ttc too. Good news that things are looking good in the area of O for you. 

Dandi- How was the appointment yesterday? 

Ours- Thats a good idea to BD every other day. Hoping that swimmer gets where he is supposed to be this cycle. What CD are you now?

Shar- I say you stand a greater chance with both the IUI and BD day after. Fx!

Brissie- Am so sorry for that rough year you have had. May this year be different? Did you get darker lines? What dpo are you?

If I missed anybody..hoping things are going on well.

Nothing much here, I am 5dpo. No symptoms whatsoever. DH and I are going on a mini vacay to Windsor and that will make TWW go faster. I also have my annual pap next week on 17th and looking forward to it, maybe talk about my ttc journey to my ob. Seems like most of us are on the famous TWW train. Before I forget, Shar and Left mentioned some foods to help conceive. Its so strange because was just the other day talking to a friend who said she conceived after including yams in her diet. She said she bought the yams at an Asian store. Well, if this cycle doesnt turn out well, I ll make sure I have a supply of pineapple, brazillian nuts and yam in my kitchen! Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## Dandi

My appt was pretty uneventful. I won't get my blood tests back until Monday at the earliest and I'm not scheduled for an ultrasound until March 3rd. But my doc said everything seemed from what he could tell except that my uterus is measuring much larger than it should at 6 weeks. It could be that I have another fibroid, but we won't know for sure until the scan. So I'm still cautiously excited, trying to keep one foot in and one foot out until I get my results back and see a heartbeat. 

I've never heard of the pineapple, that's so interesting. I thought I had researched every wives tale and natural trick possible in the past year, lol. I'm definitely keeping that info in my back pocket for later. 

I'm anxiously awaiting next week to see if this is the lucky month for any of you ladies that are a few dpo! FX!


----------



## Dandi

Speaking of food, I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I did get my first bfp in 13 months the first cycle that I switched to a paleo diet and added a fish oil supplement with my prenatal vitamins. Could be coincidence, but I'm definitely going to do the same thing next time just in case.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - twins?? ;)


----------



## ShaRock

Sounds like twins to me ;)


----------



## Dandi

That would be ironic. Try so hard for so long and then get more than you bargained for. Sheesh. I would definitely take whatever the Lord will give me though. Guess I'll find out what's going on in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Star! Welcome to our rockin' forum courtesy of the amazing Tui. :)

Hubby and I are out of town this weekend enjoying time with good friends. We were hoping to play in the snow, but alas there is none. I know our east coast friends are sick of it, but we desperately need some.

FF puts me at 6 dpo today, which is weird because I fully expected to be about 4 dpo based on temps. Then FF gave me this little blurb about an inconsistent LP and not being accurate with my temp taking. :saywhat: Well first of all, I take my temp at the same time each day with the same thermometer. Second, most all of my LP's are 12 days. I had one that was 11 and one that was 13. I wanted to write them a nasty gram and tell them maybe their algorithm or whatever isn't as perfect as they think. They're basing my 6 dpo on EWCM which tends to show up whenever with no rhyme or reason. Maybe I'll take it off the chart and see what they say then...

I hope all of you are having a lovely Valentines Day weekend! :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mau those solid crosshairs look good :) and your timing is perfect !!! Good luck , hoping this is the month for you ;)


----------



## Kpme

Morning all! I did not mean to go so MIA. Been a busy few weeks at work. I just live about a 10 minute walk from my house to my office, so walking is not too bad! 

Cd 12 here. It seems that the CBFM is behaving better this cycle....I have not yet had any "high" or "peak." So assuming I always O around cd 16 or so, we will see how it goes over the next few days. And my temps have been pretty even this cycle, too....DH knows that we are due for some BD this week! We are trying to stick to the SMEP that you all recommended too. Good luck to those of you who are entering your TWW!


----------



## Mdc

Good morning ladies and I hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Star and Maui, So are you both DPO 8? Anything symptoms?

Star, my little bumpy friend did go away. Whew! Still going to bring it up to my OB tomorrow just to be safe. 

Dandi, twins would be totally ironic and amazing! I always used to joke I would have colicky twin boys (because I was always such a girlie girl) ;) Hope you get the test results soon and get to hear the heartbeat very soon too!

Maui, seems like you are on track and can tell FF off a little &#128512; Sometimes it makes you wonder how anyone used to get pregnant before, or at least that is what the technology wants us to believe. 

Kpme, glad the monitor is doing better, and best of luck catching that little eggie!

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, I stayed pretty busy this weekend with baking. Wish, hope you did too! I am dpo11 and not to much going on. I did have a dizzy spell Friday evening. I stepped off the elevator and then was thrown for a big dizzy loop. The DH noticed it also because he grabbed my arm and asked what was wrong. Might be something or not. Felt a little off Sat and Sun evening, but I definitely think that was all in my head. I did have one very disturbing dream that I was breastfeeding some little kittens. DH got a kick out of hearing that dream. LOL! Still trying to be optimistically cautious and be positive without getting my hopes up. Anyone have any recommendations how not to be delusional?

Baby dust for all! :dust:


----------



## Dandi

Mdc, I had a dream about breastfeeding puppies about 8dpo, a week before I got my bfp. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, that does sound like good news! At least I am not the only one that had that dream. I was a little freaked out. :haha:


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Star- Hope the appointment goes well tomorrow. I have my pap appt tomorrow as well.

Maui- I see FF has you back at 6dpo today? According to your temps I would say it is pretty obvious when you O'd. Weird that it went off EWCM to determine O. I don't think I have gotten EWCM yet. At least not enough of it to notice anyway. 

Kpme- Good to hear CBFM is working better this cycle. I will be curious if it gives you a Peak. I stopped peeing on sticks on Saturday even though it keeps asking for them. My temps already confirmed O so I assume CBFM missed my surge. I just didn't want to waste any more sticks for the rest of my cycle because I know it would just continue to ask for them... Good luck with SMEP!! Did you already start your every other day bding? 

Dandi- Twins would be amazing! Keep us updated! 

Mdc- Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow as well. Let us know what your ob/gyn says or if they do any extra tests this appointment. Your dream cracks me up!! Hopefully you will be like Dandi and get a BFP!!! 

I am 7 dpo today. Temps are still pretty steady for the most part. At least better than they have ever been. No out of the ordinary symptoms. Sides of my boobs are a little sore, but unfortunately I do not think that is due to a possible pregnancy. I am pretty sure its from changing up my workouts.... I started lifting again last week so I am pretty sure it is from that.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend!

Kiley and Left- I actually changed the analysis method on FF from advanced to FAM after my last post. FAM put my O day exactly where I thought it would be because it negates when EWCM shows. So now I'm 6 dpo instead of 8. For me, EWCM can show up as early as 5 days from O, so it's not a great indicator that O will be anytime soon. For that reason, we use Preseed to help things along as O approaches. My LP is 12 days, so we'll see if/when AF shows to see which analysis was correct.

MDC- glad your "friend" went away. No symptoms here besides a sore right breast which happens every month. Hope your dream is a good sign! Good luck!

Kpme- good luck catching that egg!

Wish- I hope you're enjoying your time off. Enjoy!

This oughta make you giggle a little...I keep seeing ladies writing to someone called Afm. It's been driving me nuts wondering who this person is and why I can't see their messages that everyone is responding to. It just dawned on me that maybe this was another abbreviation, and guess what? Afm isn't a person! Ha! We're talking months ladies. For months I thought Afm was a person. Ugh!


----------



## Mdc

Maui, I had to google it to figure it out myself! I work in health care and I thought we had a ton of acronyms, but jeez the those in the TTC world have taken it to a whole new level. :winkwink:


----------



## KileyJean

Maui- bahahahahahahaha!!! Reading that made my afternoon! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Star2011

Mau- oh my gosh......hahahahahahaha you are hilarious. I also had to google it!


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ladies, 

Wish- Hope you are doing good and when you are ready to join us we will be here. All the best with everything. Thinking of you. 

Dandi- Twins sounds so good. That&#8217;s like double blessings! 

Kiley and Mdc- I know we all originally had ob appt tomorrow. Just got a call from my ob office that my appointment tomorrow got cancelled due to a burst frozen pipe. Not feeling good about it the cancellation coz I was set to see if I can get some blood work and talk to my ob about the next step if nothing comes out this cycle. Mdc am glad the &#8220;bump &#8220;is gone&#8230;.its a good idea to bring it up at your appt tomorrow. You guys have a good appt tomorrow and waiting for updates please. 

Kpme- Yay to keeping up with SMEP. Am cheering you up on that. Bundle up well when you walk in that cold. 

Mau- thanks again for that laughter&#8230;.other than that I also used pre seed because I heard good reviews about it. Hopefully it works for us. 

Shar, left, ours and anybody else I missed hope you are all doing well.

8dpo here. Nothing much other than I had very very mild cramps this afternoon that were very brief but were very similar to AF cramps. Maybe i was hallucinating about the cramps coz it was so brief. No other symptoms. I have until sat to start testing, it will be 13dpo. In the meantime I am keeping myself busy by cleaning the house, laundry, rearranging the furniture, catching up with my tv shows just about anything to hold of from POAS. Thank goodness my 6 days off are almost over and will be back to work from Wed until Sun. 

May you all have a lovely evening.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) just picking myself up off the floor laughing !!AFM is a VERY special member ;) HEHEHEHEHEHEHE

As for becoming disillusioned , its hard to stay positive all the time but I when trying at 40 ! Decided that after the initial gut wrenching disapointment when AF arrives ( and lets face it , it is like a kick in the stomach ) I would turn her arrival into a positive and think with her she brought another brand new fresh oppertunity to try again :) that's the thing I hold onto every 4 weeks we get a new shot at it !!! Have faith guy it will happen , for all of us !! We will all fall one by one ......... Its only a matter of time , some luck and ok maybe some medical assistance ;) lol....... But believe .... It will happen :)


----------



## Star2011

Thanks for the words of wisdom Left. You are right about every new cycle is a new beginning. Its sometimes hard when people around you are having babies and some people have the nerve to ask you " when are you having yours?". Sometimes i feel defeated in this journey but i pick myself up and tell myself it will happen, my time is coming. DH just came home from work and told me his 2 co workers just announced they are having babies. I saw from his eyes he was probably wishing he was one of those giving the announcement. Oh well, one day he will have the opportunity to do so.


----------



## ShaRock

Good morning Ladies,

Afm is probably the only one I picked up right away. I still have no idea what DH means... Breast feeding animals... I'm praying I have that dream lol. 

No symptoms for me so far. I'm still taking my temp and it's staying up there. I go in for progesterone blood work this morning. Today is 8DPO. 

Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## ShaRock

Star2011 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Wish- Hope you are doing good and when you are ready to join us we will be here. All the best with everything. Thinking of you.
> 
> Dandi- Twins sounds so good. Thats like double blessings!
> 
> Kiley and Mdc- I know we all originally had ob appt tomorrow. Just got a call from my ob office that my appointment tomorrow got cancelled due to a burst frozen pipe. Not feeling good about it the cancellation coz I was set to see if I can get some blood work and talk to my ob about the next step if nothing comes out this cycle. Mdc am glad the bump is gone.its a good idea to bring it up at your appt tomorrow. You guys have a good appt tomorrow and waiting for updates please.
> 
> Kpme- Yay to keeping up with SMEP. Am cheering you up on that. Bundle up well when you walk in that cold.
> 
> Mau- thanks again for that laughter.other than that I also used pre seed because I heard good reviews about it. Hopefully it works for us.
> 
> Shar, left, ours and anybody else I missed hope you are all doing well.
> 
> 8dpo here. Nothing much other than I had very very mild cramps this afternoon that were very brief but were very similar to AF cramps. Maybe i was hallucinating about the cramps coz it was so brief. No other symptoms. I have until sat to start testing, it will be 13dpo. In the meantime I am keeping myself busy by cleaning the house, laundry, rearranging the furniture, catching up with my tv shows just about anything to hold of from POAS. Thank goodness my 6 days off are almost over and will be back to work from Wed until Sun.
> 
> May you all have a lovely evening.

Star - stay positive. Read that implantation symptoms mirror those of AF. Even down to spotting, the symptoms are very similar. I'll be praying for you and all of us.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! how's everyone doing? I hope we get at least 1 BFP out of this lot this month! 

star - I'm sorry your appt got cancelled! seems to be a lot of that going around - I was just on another thread where my friend is trying to get her trigger shot for IUI and they are expecting 8-10" of snow today instead, so they cancelled! it's not like that can really be rescheduled! UGH!

sha - "DH" = Dear Husband, so anything with a 'D' on the front is usually a family member. DS = dear son, DD = dear daughter. There is a link to a little dictionary that people post every now and then to help with ALLLLL of these acronyms. I have to google the ones that pertain to the fertility treatments, for sure. That's a whole 'nother layer!
and btw, Maui, that was hysterical! you'd think...AF stands for Aunt Flo, AFM must be something related??

I hope everyone is having a great week. Can't wait until the symptoms start popping out! My RE appt is Thurs at 930, then my innoculation at 11. Grr. Maybe i'll get to cancel that b/c she wants to do IUI in March! ;)
I didn't bake at all this weekend but I did make a mean dinner on both Sunday and Monday night - ribeyes with king crab legs and brussels sprouts on Sunday, captain's cut of cod and scallops with broccoli last night. MMmmmmmmm! :)


----------



## Star2011

Hey Wish, good to see you. Yes, i am not a happy camper because of that cancelled appt. I called the office today and they are still closed. Its still cold and snowing and i hope it doesnt take long to repair that frozen pipe. I am glad things are moving on well with you. IUI is the best plan and i know all will be well. March is here in 2 Weeks.Are you excited? What does your DH say to the plan? You made me hungry reading your post on what you cooked! Havent eaten yet, been up and about running some errands since morning. 

Shar- Thanks for the encouragement:) Praying for you too. Did you make it to your progesterone blood work? Are your going to start any progesterone supplements after the blood work results? or are you on any now? I hope we all get our bfp soon. 

Sorry for the many questions Wish and Shar:) 

9dpo for me. No other symptoms today. on my errands today i bought a couple of the Walmart cheepies to start testing on sat.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, star! no worries about all of the questions - we're all learning here, right? :)

hopefully IUI is where she recommends to go but I have a feeling she may recommend IVF given my age vs success rates of both. Either way, I am getting my varicella vaccine on Thurs, so I have to wait 2 months after that. So April is the earliest we can start. Again, if she DOES happen to think IUI is the way to go and also thinks that I can push off the vaccine until later, that's the only way we'd be able to do IUI in March. Fat chance!! :haha:
DH is fine with either one, though we both don't want multiples that sometimes come with IVF (ok, secretly - or not so secretly - I don't think I'd mind twins and it's the only way I'm getting two out of DH!). Doc said she didn't want to cause that either, so they would only transfer one fertilized egg if that's what we wanted to do but it wasn't her fault if that one split! haha

odd thought of the day: isn't 'varicella' a pretty word? might be a nice name if it didn't mean chicken pox!!


----------



## Star2011

Interesting, I sometimes feel i learn alot from these boards more than i do from the docs. Whatever decision you decide with your doc....i wish you the best. I also wont mind twins. Please dont name one of the twins Vericella...lol thought it does sound pretty.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Vericella and Rubella!! Vera and Ruby! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I LOVE it Vera and Ruby it is for your twin girls !!!! I love the name Ruby its kinda popular now , heard alot of them lately . 

Star I'm certain one day IT WILL BE your hubby's time to announce , its only a matter of time , PMA is my new motto ... POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITIUDE . It makes this journey all,st bearable and at its worst brings hope :) 

So what secret names have ye ladies liked ?? I always had more boy names than girl names my top boy name: Darragh ( dara) and girl Ellen- Mary aka (Ellie -May ) after both grannies :) I also love Claragh and kayla :)


----------



## ShaRock

Star, 

Progesterone blood work 1 week after IUI is standard for my doctors office. In October after my IVF, they started me on crinone suppositories; that's progesterone. I'm not on any now bc when you naturally ovulate, the follicle produces the needed progesterone. I needed it after IVF bc I didn't ovulate naturally. They aspirated each follicle so that natural process didn't happen. 

I'm out of town on business so I had to find a lab here in Illinois. Hopefully they process the labs and get the results back to my doctor quickly. I fly home on Friday and should be taking a HPT on Sunday or Monday. I'm sure my doc will have me come in for a BPT. 

Kiley - how did you add that banner at the bottom of your posts that tell about you and your hubby?


----------



## Mdc

Star, well pooooo on the busted pipe!!! That must be so frustrating, but maybe you will not have to make the appt for next steps. This thread is good luck for that. Hang in there. I know it is hard when people are falling pregnant all around, it just plain sucks. I love everyone positive attitude on this site though. We get the best of both worlds a place to vent and then all these lovely ladies to cheer us on. 

Sha, GL! You never know when symptoms will pop up, or even better no symptoms and then a big fat surprise. 

Wish, sounds like you doctor is really great. Cannot wait to hear about the appt and Fx'd that you can due IUI in March! I feel you on the twins part. I would like to get two birds with one stone. Secretly of course, because I think DH would have a heart attack! Btw, my mouth is drooling now from your food. 

Left, I love those names! Every once in a while I hear a name and think aww...that would be a great kids name, but silly me I cannot ever remember what they are. I should keep a secret list. The only think we really talked about is William for a boy's middle name. It is DH's dad's first name and my dad's middle. We just won't tell them which one we named him after and they can both take credit. LOL!

I did get my appt today, and got my annual pap. Good news my ummm...little friend is indeed a nabothian cyst. Whew! Thank you Dr. Google and some how I was able to keep my crazy mind in check that it was not a tumor or something dreadful. I am a little hypochondriac and being in healthcare was probably not a smart profession for me to choose. My doc said my cervix looks great, but I did spot a little during the pap. Boo! Might be AF, but still trying to be positive. Got my schedule for blood work (FSH, AMH, estradiol, progesterone, TSH) and an HSG (EEEK)! I heard they can be awful and I am a big wuss, but guess you got to do what you do. I asked DH to call for a SA when I made my appt, and of course he procrastinated. Finally called today, and the said March 31st. Say what! Just for an appt ummm....to do his business. I think he thought he got off easy, but my ob gave a referral slip to another place and she said it will be much sooner. Ha! Still no symptoms for me a little backache and a headache. Did not eat to much today so probably why the headache. Do have to say I love my doc! She said we should take this at our own pace, and put positive intention into the universe. I can dig that!

Baby dust to all, and Fx'd for a but load of BFP this month and in the next couple.


----------



## Mdc

Sha, guess we were posting at the same time. God luck with testing on Sat/sun. 

I have been curious about the sig too! Tried to add my FF chart once and failed. Ha!


----------



## ShaRock

Good Morning,

Has anyone noticed changes in their CM during this TWW? This morning I noticed school glue; thicker than egg white. Sorry if this is TMI.

Dandi - did you notice any changes before you got your BFP?


----------



## Dandi

I didn't, but I don't really have a lot of cm so it's never really a readable factor for me. Fingers crossed that that's a good sign for you!


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies! (signature directions as the end of this post :) )

Star- So sorry to hear about your cancelled appointment! That must have been frustrating! Lets hope you wont even need it! I will be waiting patiently to hear how your test goes on Saturday!. I am debating if I will test early.

Left- Thanks for the positive post. I hope you are right and we all will get BFPs one of these days!

Sha- We are the same dpo. Good to hear your temp is staying up and hopefully the change in CM is a good sign. 

Wish- My fingers are crossed for you and you get to do IUI next month! 

Mdc- Thats great that you have all your blood work scheduled. What dpo are you today? 

I am 9dpo today. No symptoms, temps staying up. The sides of my boobs are still tender but I am assuming that is from my workouts. My pap yesterday went well. Doc said everything looks great and he was pleased I am in such good health. He even noticed I had more muscle tone! He did not schedule any blood work for me. Wants me to get a couple more cycles of trying with good timing in. Technically this cycle is our first cycle with ideal timing. I spotted after my pap yesterday afternoon as well but it was brown in color. I'm sill having a little brown spotting this morning. I assuming the spotting is due to him scraping my cervix for my pap though? I wish I could say it was implantation bleeding... 

Signature Instructions :)

1)Click on USER CP (top left just above this thread)
2)Click Edit Signature (listed down along the left side)
In the My Signature box type what you want it to say. If you want to add your chart you need to paste the code from Fertility Friend in this box. 
3) To get your fertilityfriend.com chart code:
Go to fertilityfriend.com
click on My Chart (listed along the left side)
Scroll to bottom of chart and click Share
The code you need to copy is listed under bbCode Code (about half way down in bold)
copy the code listed under Chart Thumbnail and paste into your babyandbump signature box and then hit save.


----------



## KileyJean

I need your thoughts.... I know at this point my temps wont change the outcome of anything since FF.com already confirmed O, but this morning I took my temp and it read way low at 98.18 so I thought maybe I did not put it in all the way and I immediately took it again without getting up. My second temp was 98.92. HUGE difference. I used my second temp but do you think I should have used the first one? I just want an accurate chart for comparison purposes in future cycles if I don't get a BFP this time around..


----------



## Mdc

Left, thanks for the positive vibes and advice! Always makes me feel better!

Sha, I haven't had a bfp but I have noticed a little more watery this month for me. I think any change in cm could be a good sign if you haven't seen it before since the amount/consistency is driven by hormones. Hopefully a good sign. :thumbup:

Kileyjean, I am DPO13 today. All thanks to the early O. I forgot to say I asked my ob again about my super short light period (2 days light + a little spotting) and she said again :winkwink: that it was fine and she thought with my LP length (13-15 days) with a short light period was fine. You have lighter periods too right? Not sure if you asked, but if so did your doc saying anything different? I did spot a little too after the pap (brown). Your timing is better for implantation bleed then me. So you never know. 

No real symptoms for me, but starting to get mild AF pains, but trying to stay positive. Since I am using ff instead of counting my own LP I see that 13dpo is the most frequent LP before AF. SO, if no flo then testing tomorrow morning. Yikes! I am starting a little chat in my head 'heck no we don't want no stinkin flo'!!! Ha ha ha!

Fingers crossed, toes crossed, and every other appendage for everyone. Sounds like this weekend and early next week has a lot of BFP potentials!

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I have to say, I just love you girls - you make me laugh and smile every time I check in! :)

hahaha left - thanks for buying into my weirdness of the names! One name of mine that I've thought of recently is 'Raena' or 'Rayna' - my deceased MIL's name was Rachel and my mother's name is Donna, so I thought Raena would be a nice combo of the two! Not sure about a total name, though or if that would be first or middle. I haven't told DH either! haha And for a boy, I'm digging Timothy or Benjamin these days, but we know Tims and Bens so might be a tough sell to DH. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it. :)

mdc - I had an HSG and it was a BREEZE! I was super nervous about it too but the tech explained every little step before we started, the radiologist showed me what was happening while he was doing it and then it was over. Lickity split and no pain! The only pain, I've heard, really comes if you have a blockage. I didn't even cramp. but I think you might already have worse than normal cramps if you have a blockage, so you'd have a suspicion? I could be making that up...

mdc/kiley - I hope the spotting stops and you get some positive tests in the next few days! :dust: :dust:

sha - I always look for differences in my cm but it doesn't really work for me. Though I've never had a BFP either so I have nothing different to compare it to! I think it can also be impacted by what you're eating/drinking or not eating/drinking - like more water should increase ewcm, etc.

you know what's funny - I should be about 4dpo today, assuming I O'ed on or around cd16, and I don't have ONE symptom. I'd be driving myself nuts right now if I was hoping for a BFP! kinda makes you evaluate what your body does on a typical non-TTC cycle vs a regular cycle.


----------



## Star2011

Hello Everyone,

Dandi- Hope you are doing well. 

Mau- Just checking on you:)

Kpme- hows the going:)

Ours- long time no post from you:)

Mdc- Glad your appt went well and you came back with good news. Good luck with the blood work results and the other tests too. Are you going to take your DH for the SA appointment? My DH is always shy of such things but I tell him if you want this baby we gotta do all that it takes&#8230;no shyness. May those spotting bring good news, like your positive attitude. Am also in healthcare by the way and that&#8217;s sometimes makes me overanalyzed things. William is a good name too. That name will make both your Dads happy:)

Wish- If I didn&#8217;t know the full meaning of the names Vera and Ruby I would say go for it&#8230;..but now that I know the full meaning&#8230;..i ll just leave it like that:). I like both namea Raena and Rayna, unique names. Sometimes it feels good not driving yourself nuts with these symptoms when you are not actively ttc. But i cant wait when for you to be in the tww again. All the best.

Left- PMA is my new motto too. I have always secretly liked the names Jonam for a boy and Juanita for a girl but I may change my mind. Left Darragh sounds unique, what does it mean? I also like Claragh and Kayla. 

Kiley- Wish I could answer your question on the temp. I temp on and off because I don&#8217;t have a regular sleep schedule. Those who temp on a regular bases may help you with that temp issue. On a side note, I am glad your ob appt went well. May those spotting bring good news soon. Postive thoughts positive thoughts always! I tell myself that too now:)

Shar- Thanks for the info on your tests. Hope the changes you noticed on your CM will bring forth a BFP. Safe trip back home. I am also testing on Sat with you. 

10 dpo here, yesterday we had a dinner function at my job and I didn&#8217;t really enjoy it much because I kept on feeling some on and off sharp cramping like AF ones. They were more on my lower abdomen. I am keeping a positive attitude and just taking one day at a time and hoping for the best. I am still holding myself off from testing until sat which will be 13dpo. I still don&#8217;t have any other symptoms. I did call my ob office and they stated they will resume operation next week. They wanted to see if I wanted to go to another ob in another office but I declined. The one I see kinda know me and I don&#8217;t want to start telling my life history and my ttc journey to another ob. The one I always see also knew I was going to come for assistance if I hadn't conceived by beginning of this year. I will wait until Monday and call them again and schedule another appointment. In the meantime, i am getting ready to go to work now and you Ladies have a wonderful evening. 

Baby dust!





I have always secretly liked the names Jonam for a boy and Juanita for a girl but I may change my mind. DH would like to name the boy after him or have his middle name but we haven&#8217;t decided on that too. My DH is first name is his Dads middle name and his middle name is his Dads first name! I always tell them they must have run out of names to decide to interchange those names. Guess DH wants to continue with that tradition


----------



## Mauijaim

Kiley - whenever I have a temp in question I take it 3 times and chart the number that's "best 2 out of 3." Then I make a note about what the other numbers were. Your chart looks good, almost like the beginnings of a triphasic :)

Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well today. I'm glad I could give you a laugh the other day. Even my hubby thought it was funny.

I appear to have a case of the blues. I was fine all day yesterday, then as evening approached, my mood plummeted. Not grumpy, just totally blah. I had to work until about 9 pm, thought maybe I just needed to sleep. So I went to bed around 10, slept amazing despite vivid dreams (just figured I slept really deep). Woke up feeling rested but I'm still very blah and tired. My temp dropped this morning which starts all sorts of fun head games. No symptoms aside from those I get every month. Except for the blues, nothing is out of the ordinary. Trying not to think until the weekend.

Star- thanks for checking on me. :)


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- my doc said the short period was fine as well. He wants it to be at least three days. My last one was three days with two days of spotting after. And as long as the LP is normal then he is not worried. He also was not worried about my crazy LP temps I had in the two previous cycles. He said its obvious from my charts that I am ovulating so he is happy with that. I am still spotting light brown... now I am starting to wonder. In the past when I spotted after paps, it was right after and then nothing. My LP is 13 - 14 days so it is too early for period spotting and I NEVER spot before my period. It always come full force with no warning, I only get some cramping before. And as for your mild cramping, it could be a pregnancy symptom too! I ready that early pregnancy cramping feels VERY similar to AF cramping. FX'd for you! Heck no we don't want no stinkin flo!! haha You are right this weekend and early next week is going to be exciting! 

Wish- I LOVE the name Rayna! I have a couple names that I like (haven't shared with my DH yet either!). For boys I like Zane, Mason, and Jaxon. And for girls I like Olivia, Savannah, Lydia, Scarlett, and Madeleine. You are at least lucky you don't have to obsess over possible symptoms! I am driving myself crazy this TWW!


----------



## KileyJean

Star and Maui- I missed your posts! Must have been typing mine when you two responded. 

Star- cramping at 10dpo is a promising sign. I will be impatiently waiting to hear from you on Saturday! Glad to hear the OB will be back up and running soon. Totally understand not wanting to go to a different doc. 

Maui- Sorry you are feeling blue! You chart is looking good. Maybe implantation dip? Its the perfect day for it! Thanks for the feedback on the questionable temps. I will do that next time. I did make note on my chart of my first temp. p.s. I am secretly hoping for a triphasic chart!


----------



## ShaRock

Good Morning Ladies,

My BBT is starting to decline. I'm SO sad. I want to stay positive but this is the one tell tale sign that we ALL experience. 

This is my last day in Illinois. I head home in the morning. I'm praying for a miracle.

Both of our names start with S, so we have been looking at S names. I love Syndey and Sebastian.


----------



## Mdc

Oh sha, I am sorry bbt is starting to dip and you have every right to feel sad, but try to stay positive. :hugs:

Glad you will be headed home and hopefully can snuggle down, stay warm, and see your bbt creep up.


----------



## KileyJean

Yes Sha stay positive. I was looking at BBT charts on ff.com and someone got a BFP after three days of their temp steadily declining. Their temp did not drop below the cover line but got pretty close! Also, my doc just told me that because of how progesterone is produced in the body your temp can be very unsteady for no rhyme of reason during the LP and still be okay. He told me after O to try not to put too much thought into my chart. Easier said than done! You are not out until AF shows up!


----------



## Dandi

That is for sure! My temp dropped twice to right at my cover line and I thought I was definitely out last month, then I got a huge shock when I found at that apparently that doesn't always mean what you think. So there is definitely still hope! FX!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all - back from my appointment. Didn't get the best news - my egg reserve (AMH test) isn't so great. It's registering in as 'severely diminished'. So we have a lot to think about - go straight to IVF is the obvious choice, the doc didn't even bother with IUI. Then we need to think about whether or not we want to genetically test the embryos to make sure we're implanting one that is good to go. I got blood taken for 'Fractured X', which could be a reason my egg count is so diminished. If I'm positive for that, it could affect a baby boy as it is related to developmental problems and autism. So if I have it, we'd most likely want the genetic testing b/c we'd want to see if the embryo has it too. So overall, it just seems like there is a small window of success we have available to us. I'm feeling a little defeated.

maui - i'm sorry you're blue. This staying positive every month stuff is ROUGH to keep up with. Let yourself be blue, you'll balance back out. 

sha - try to take the temps in a more general sense and not what they do on a daily basis. You could spike tomorrow! Safe travels home. I almost feel like, in order to not drive ourselves COMPLETELY insane, that we should temp a few days before O, a few days after and then put the thermometer down and not pick it back up until about 13dpo or something! remove all of that in between daily analysis that doesn't tell us much to begin with!

left - I meant to say that I like your names too! I love all of the 'gh's in them, so Irish!! :) 

kiley - your temps are looking awesome! I looooove the name Mason!

I hope everyone else is having a great day! Looking forward to seeing some positive tests this weekend! ;)


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- sorry to hear about your results. At least it was not 100% bad news and you do still have a window of possibility. Technology is pretty amazing these days so I am sure you are bound to get a BFP in the near future. You just need a little extra help is all. 

Great idea about the temping btw! I am pretty obsessed with analyzing my chart right now. I keep reminding myself that no matter what my temps are, it wont change the outcome and I have no control over them. I also need to remember what my doc said and to only use them to confirm O. This wait is just agonizing!! But, the weekend is almost here and we will start getting answers! 

Positive vibes to you all!


----------



## Mauijaim

Sha- I second what Kiley said. She took the words right outta my mouth. I love looking in the chart gallery on ff and seeing all of the variations in BFP chart temps. Some are perfect implantation dip, triphasic charts, others are flat. My favorites are the ones where the temp plummets below the cover line as if AF will show, but they get a BFP instead. Keep your chin up. It ain't over til it's over!

Wish- I'm so sorry to hear your news. At least now you have some answers and direction. A lot to process, I can only imagine. How are you holding up? What's next step if they do find you have fractured X? Thinking of you lady.

Star- how's it going today? Still cramping?

MDC- testing today?

Kiley- your temps are showing an awesome chart. How are you feeling?

Kpme- did you catch that egg yet?

Hope the rest of you lovelies are doing well today.

I'm still in my funk today. Couldn't sleep worth a dang last night and started cramping. Typical AF feeling. At this point I'm just waiting to see which analysis method on FF was correct at predicting O. I'm hoping that this one is correct, putting me at 9 dpo which means AF won't start until Sunday. I have a tournament to cover Friday-Saturday and AF would not be a welcome addition to that.


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks Maui- I am actually feeling pretty good but not having any of the typical symptoms yet :( . Sides of boobs are no longer tender so I was right about it having to do with my workouts. The only "symptoms" I am having is a skin break out at the beginning of this week on my jaw line which is earlier than normal. I normally break out a day or two before AF. And the last few days I have been either slightly constipated or bloated. Doc even noticed I was slightly constipated on Tuesday when he was doing my pelvic exam. Don't know what the bloat is from because I have been eating well this week and keeping sodium low. 

Sorry you are still feeling down. I get that way right before AF comes :( Its either an AF symptom or because I become disappointed because I know AF is coming... For you I am hoping that AF does not even show up! Based off your chart I would have to agree that you are 9dpo.


----------



## Mdc

I really hate when you type up a really long post and I get kicked out! Ugh!

Here is my new one, but obviously not as awesome as the last. LOL!

Wish, sorry about the crappy news, and nothing to say but it just sucks. That being said hopefully the genetic testing will be negative, and if not at least you can get the embryo screened to give you some piece of mind. :hugs: I know it is hard to stay positive, but I still have positive thoughts for you and will be sending that vibe your way! And thanks for the pep talk about the HSG. I do not have cramps really ever, so hopefully that is a good sign of no blockage. 

Star- yes, hubby is signed up for an SA. I know he is not psyched, but I said at least he does not have to get filled up like an iodine balloon. Ha! Hoping for a great weekend of testing for you!

Kiley, like you wisely told me :winkwink: remember not everyone has symptoms, so you may just get a super surprise BFP. I am starting to think I do not want symptoms in the TWW, because when I do I think it makes the waiting harder for me because I start to over analyze. Good luck this weekend with testing! 

Maui, sorry you are still feeling down, and it plain just sucks especially when you cannot sleep. I fall into that cycle too, and the worst part for me is the insomnia. Darn brain does not shut off. Hopefully you will shrug the cloud, and get some happy testing results soon. Thanks for checking on me but a :bfn:

Hello to anyone else I missed! 

My test was with a frer dpo14 so probably out, because those things are so dang sensitive. That being said I still don't feel totally out and no symptoms of AF, so still oddly somewhat positive. Not sure if I am just getting used to the negativos, or just better because I know there are tests next month. Although, I am in Miami next week for work and likely day 3 labs are during that time. So might have to get them there somehow or wait until next month. Urgggh! Also I got some other exciting news today! I interviewed for my dream job right after I was married last year and the position was put on hold by the company after they flew me out and everything. I just got an email to do two more interviews and I have an inside source that said the goal is to right me an offer by next Friday!!! :happydance: 

Still I have a great feeling about all the testing this weekend and sending lots of Baby Dust all around! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mauijaim

Kiley- you did mention you just started lifting again, yes? During the first week to month of consistently partaking in resistance training your muscles will retain water. That could be part of it. Progesterone helps with another part. For me and PMS, I get super agitated two days before AF. Like super short fuse, very easily irritated. It's a monsterous feeling that makes me beg for AF to show and end the anger!

As the day is marching on, I'm starting to feel back to my sunny ol self. Right boob is decreasingly tender, barely noticeable now. Still having faint cramping off and on which is par for the course. Does anyone else feel cramping more at night when they lay down? I do. Especially when I'm on my back. Wondering if it's just a me thing.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I'm sure not the news you were hoping to hear :hugs: but low egg reserve doesn't mean NO egg reserve :) I have a close friend who was told that she had almost zero eggs and zero hope of natural pg and smack bang two months later , no intervention BFP and a now 2 year old . She also did IVF after that pg and has a boy 9 weeks old . There is still tons and tons of hope :happydance: 
Tbh nearly all my fried s bar one have had medical assistance to conceive, including one who was advised she had a " hostile womb " having suffered sepsis following an op due to cysts ! She has a bundle of joy ( or trouble ) who made it here despite all the odds . I'm planning on getting that test done once I'm given the go ahead which I hope is soon . Knowing what the best next step is is power :)

Everyone else was going to reply but LO decided he want to be awake ;) so have to go get him !!!!! Love to all and ill be back xxxxx


----------



## Mauijaim

MDC- I missed your post while I was typing! Sorry to hear about the BFN. You're right, it ain't over til it's over so hang in there. Yes, the insomnia was not welcome! Hopefully tonight will be better. Congrats on the awesome news about your dream job! GL in your upcoming interviews!

Left- that's great to hear about your friend. Wish, I hope you take some hope from that!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you for the support, everyone. I am doing a bit better and will take it one step at a time. You're right, it's not NO eggs, just fewer. Hopefully there is a winner in there somewhere that wants to come into our lives! And yes, thank you for your examples, left - that means a lot. I'm so happy your friends were able to conceive!
I feel like I have to walk that fine line of expectation right now, though - go for it and be positive, but also be realistic that it might not be in the cards after all. But we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.

mdc - I'm sorry about the bfns at 14dpo but CONGRATULATIONS on the new interviews for the dream job!! what is it for, if you don't mind me asking? And would you have to move, since you mentioned they flew you out to interview? Good stuff!!

maui - glad you're funk is clearing! :)


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- sorry about the BFN!! But, you are not out yet! And Congrats on the possible new job! That is awesome!

Maui- I bet that's it! I did not even think about me lifting again and changing up my exercise routine. Glad you are getting out of your funk and getting back to your normal self. :) I too get VERY agitated a couple days before AF. For me cramping seems to hurt more when I am sitting down. I feel better when I stand and move around.


----------



## Mdc

Thank you everyone for the pep talk. The new job is something for a big company in a new strategic advisor role. Lots of good executive exposure. The company is fantastic and starting this as a new role, I love being part of building programs from the ground up. 

Maui, yes I do feel more cramps when I lie on my back. Thought it was just me. When I roll on my side it feels better. Last night I did that chanting go away flo. Ha! Maybe it is something about stretching the lower abs closer to the uterus that makes us notice the cramps more.


----------



## oursx2

Hello ladies! I haven't stopped by in a while but I just caught up on all your posts and, WOW, there's been lots going on! I hope everyone is doing well and posting their BFPs very soon. For me, today is the Big O (cd 15) so we'll be enjoying some BDing and then slipping uncomfortably into the TWW.
I plan to pop in from time to time and read all of your success stories but I'll definitely be keeping a low profile and not posting much, if at all. I make a better lurker! My fingers are crossed for each of you and you're in my prayers. All the best to you and I'm sending loads and loads of magic baby dust your way xo


----------



## KileyJean

Good to hear from you ours! Sending baby dust your way as well!!


----------



## ShaRock

Thank you Ladies for all of your encouraging words. I am so thankful to have stumbled upon this site and thread. You've shared perspective that has helped me feel better about things. 

Given my early morning flight, I will not be taking my temp. I will stop with the temp and start chanting to keep AF away. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you. My fingers are crossed and I'm sending baby dust to all of you. :thumbup:


----------



## KileyJean

I'm right there with you Sha! Because my temp this morning is inaccurate, I too have decided to stop temping until AF is either here of late. I woke up a couple times during the night and then had to take my temp an hour early at 4am because I really really had to pee. It's probably a good thing this happened because if I keep temping I will probably drive myself mad. 

Good luck to you all this weekend!


----------



## Kpme

Hi everyone,

Sorry to be a little MIA. It's been a busy few weeks at work (Feb always is busy in my job, and even more so because of some absences from colleagues is leaving the rest of us in a scramble). So much to catch up on. I am so impressed that some of you are able to keep the huge number of us all straight! If I was keeping up with this daily it would be easier! FX for those of you who are closing in on the end of the TWW and testing soon. Sha, FX, too, that the temp dip isn't too indicative either.

Wish, very sorry to hear that you received some tough news this week. I know that all information is good information, even though it wasn't as encouraging as you obviously wanted to get. Take the time to process it and your intuition will guide your next steps. Big hugs to you.

Exhausted DH here. Big week. He's being a good sport, but is losing steam trying to keep up. :) We are trying to follow SMEP timing, and I've gotten three "highs" in a row with the CBFM (this is our second month using it) but haven't gotten a peak yet. I know that we might not get one. And my temp has stayed low so far (I'm at cd15 but I have longish cycles). But yesterday I got a somewhat high temp, and even though I was pretty sure that it was because I had woken up at 3:30 stressed out from work and never truly got back to sleep I still wanted to "cover the bases" in case it was a true temp jump from O. Needless to say, my DH is feeling a bit of "those machines are bossing me around" fatigue. Haha. He's trying to be a good sport. Will probably O over the weekend so he can recuperate. :)

We have decided to go to NYC for a little getaway in a few weekends and I realize it'll coincide right with the end of my TWW depending upon when I O. So I'm a bit bummed that I will probably decide not to be drinking some fabulous wines with dinner, but I suppose we will probably save like $200 on NYC prices! It'll all be a good distraction while I'm waiting to test.

Need to get to work. I hope you all have a good weekend! Will hope to see some good news!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - I swear you just sounded like a good friend of mine, she does the same type of work and I know she's been looking for a change! Good luck in your interviews, I hope you knock their socks off!

I'm so happy for those of you backing off of temping for a bit! It can drive a woman mental, I'm sure of it! I hope it helps you to relax a little, though it's still hard.

ours - thanks for letting us know how you are doing! :dust: to you, you lurker, you! ;)

kpme - so glad you popped in! I hope you're staying warm. We just found a leak in our house from an ice dam - SUPER PUMPED! And a couple more storms on the way... Your DH sounds like a trooper! glad you guys are able to stick with it! Have an espresso martini this weekend for some energy! ;) And thank you for the kind words.

I'm better today. Well, I was as of last night. IVF it is, I suppose. Now we just have to determine if we want that genetic testing done and we'll figure that out when we get my newest test results back for Fractured X. Neither of us are carriers for anything else, so I guess this would only tell us if the embryo would have Downs or something? I need to read up on this testing. It's expensive and there's no guarantee that once they transfer the embryo, that it's going to implant anyway. AND we have to decide if we'd want to transfer 1 or 2 - no guarantees that any would take, but 2 could and.....I just know it.....one would split and the ONLY reason this would happen is b/c I've been laughing for years at a _horrible _woman this happened to and figured it was karma (I know, you prob now think I'm a horrible person for laughing at her luck of getting triplets). Now my karma is coming - I'd be in the same sitch!! :blush:

Happy Friday everyone! :flower:


----------



## Star2011

Good morning Ladies,

It seems like I haven&#8217;t been here for a while but its only been 2 days. Just came home from work and so tired. Just catching up with you all before I get some well needed sleep. 

Left- You are such an encouraging person. Hope you will finish up your post after LO takes a nap :) Glad I met you and glad I met everyone here too. 

Shar- safe flight home. Good luck this weekend with testing.

Ours- Thanks for checking. Its nice to know you are alright. 

Mdc- sorry to hear about your BFN. A friend of told me she heard this from somebody &#8220;think yourself pregnant until proven otherwise by AF&#8221;. Congratulations on climbing the ladder to secure your dream job. Let us know how the interview went. All the best. 

Wish- Am sorry about the news, but sure there is alight at the end of the tunnel. I know the ladies here have encouraged you and I too praying for the best for you. You will one day hold your baby or your twins or your triplets&#8230;..the desires of your heart will be granted to you one day! This goes to all of us here.

Mau- My cramping stopped. Am glad you are feeling your sunny self after that period of blues. Hey, at least you have the weekend filled with tournament and that will keep you occupied! What tournament are you covering if I may ask, that is if you don&#8217;t mind offering. 

Kiley- I know its hard not to temp when you are used to doing it on a regular basis. But I know sometimes we do stress ourselves with over analyzing so many things. I do that too. Am trying not too. Are you also testing this weekend? If so fx.

Kpme- congratulations in keeping up with SMEP. Enjoy your wkd gateway with hubby, it will make time go faster in your TWW. 

Afm, i did not have any symptoms the last 2 days other than the cramping i told you all about on 10dpo. I am now 12 dpo. I looked at period tracker chart and for the last 4 months i have had cramps 4-5 days before my periods and some have lasted the entire 5 days and some only one day then my periods comes. So i dont know what this cycle will bring. I am still not testing until tomorrow on 13dpo. I have to work tonight, sat and sun. That will keep me occupied at least. AF is expected on sunday.

Happy friday and you all have a good weekend. Will check back tomorrow.


----------



## Mdc

Who flips their lid when their DH says 'Wow, that is a lot of asparagus for dinner'? Supposedly I do :devil: Geez, WTH is going on with me. 

Happy Friday lovely TTC (soon to be BFP ladies)!

Ours, glad you are still 'lurking' around and :dust: to you. 

Sha, hope you are home safely. I could not agree more! I am so lucky that I ran across this site and these ladies are so knowledgable and nice. I have seen some other sites and there are definitely some meanies out there. I see Kiley has also been recruiting for others to join :thumb up: GL to you this weekend. 

KPME, I feel your pain SMEP always is easy in the beginning, but draining (literally...LOL!) toward the end. A trip to NYC sounds amazing! 

Wish, glad you seem to be feeling better after all the info. Karma is a funny thing! I know we were asking Dandi about twins, but triplets are no laughing manner. :haha: Wait...no laughing from me. Forgot to say, I will still be working from home. I like my sunny Cali weather!

Kiley, when are you testing? I think it was on Sat if you were going to hold out. Best of luck and Fx'd. 

Star, GL testing! :dust: I also got a little cramping on a couple days ago and then it went away, but your timing seems more like implantation planting!

Hi, to everyone else!

So I have no idea why I was so cranky last night, but geez! I usually do not have PMS symptoms (maybe a little weepy but not a crazy person). My theory is that since I felt O' pain that I do not remember before maybe other cycles have been anovulatory, and now my hormones have kicked in. Or, I have a shy BFP (hoping for this more!) If this cycle is a bust the I really need to try bbt at least to see when I O. My schedule is just so wacky in the mornings because I have calls starting at 5-8 am depending on the day. Still no sign of AF, but starting to think the opks peaked me early (said I should have O'd a couple days early this month). My LP is usually 13-15, and today is 15 on FF (got to figure out how to add it to the sig-thanks Kiley for posting the directions). But if I O'd when I thought I should of then I am dpo13. Not sure which one I like better bc if it was later I hope the swimmers from the last session were super swimmers. :dohh: Only sign is that I have a lingering back ache the last 4 days, but maybe it is just another sign we need a new mattress. Ha!

Wishing everyone the best of GL and lots of :dust:!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yup, don't laugh!! and she had triplets with a side of a 20 month old...I couldn't NOT laugh!


----------



## KileyJean

So this is my second time typing this since b&b.com kicked me out&#8230;. Hate that!

Kpme- Great job on keeping up with SMEP and I hope you get that peak soon! NYC will be a great distraction at the end of your TWW! Right when you will need it the most!

Wish- Sorry about the leak in your house! That is so frustrating! When do you get your results back for fractured x? You guys have some tough decisions but I know you will make the right choice. I am praying that IVF goes well for you.

Star- Good news that your cramping stopped. Maybe implantation? FX&#8217;d!! I am like you though and analyze my symptoms on previous charts. Good luck to you tomorrow!! I have decided to hold off testing until Tuesday when I am late.

Mdc- Our poor husbands! I tend to snap at my husband as well when I get hormonal. If you actually are 13dpo than that would explain the BFN. Tested too early maybe? I definitely recommend temping even if you have different waking times. I read that FF can still make sense of your chart for the most part even if you have erratic waking patterns. 

As for me, I am 11dpo and around 10am this morning started getting slight cramps off and on. I usually start cramping about three days before AF so that makes sense with my 13/14 day LP. :( I also got really irritated with my husband this morning for no reason at all. So because of those symptoms, I am starting to feel a little down. Taking my own advice that I give to you ladies is tough! I need to start thinking like Stars friend and think myself pregnant until proven otherwise by AF!! 

To keep things less stressful I am not testing until AF is late, which would be Tuesday. So no testing early for me. I also decided for my next cycle I am only temping right after AF up until O is for sure confirmed. Since my doc said it is difficult to confirm pregnancy through temps during LP, and he is not worried about my crazy LP temps in the past, I have decided to take that stress out of the equation. My doc wants me to have a mammogram if AF does show up. I haven&#8217;t ever had one yet and he likes for you to get one at 35yrs. Since I am well into 36years and if I get prego and then breast feed, that would put me pretty close to 38years old and he does not want me to wait that long. So I am calling today to set the appointment up for late next week if possible but I am hoping I have to cancel it!!


----------



## Pothole

Hello all. I joined moments ago, because we literally decided TODAY to start ttc. I am a nervous wreck and on the verge of complete panic. We are telling no one. I have always wanted a baby, but I take care of Special Purpose kids and I just poured my life into them and their families. Now barreling towards 37, that old desire has nearly swamped me. I'm not in the least worried about the higher genetic risks; in all honestly I have far more experience with special purpose than with neurotypical children. But I've been married for over 13 years using only natural planning. In the Catholic Church we have a word for those people. They're called parents. I am just so overwhelmed. I feel certain we'll need medical help, and I welcome it. But I'm scared. I am afraid I already want this too much. I am afraid of how badly it will hurt if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, welcome to this group and the crazy TTC journey! It is easy to get overwhelmed, but this group has a lot of knowledge and wisdom to help you take it one step at a time. Glad you joined us!

Kiley, I have started typing my messages in notepad and then copying. I hate retyping things. I am glad you are trying to stay positive! Trust me it sucks to try and be optimistic sometimes. I had a mammogram a couple years ago bc the doc thought she felt a lump (luckily nothing was there), but I remember thinking the test was going to hurt. It was nothing for me at all! Not that you asked but thought I would throw it out there. 

I think the witch is going to show tomorrow, but I will wait and see. I did call the hospital for the HSG to ask a couple questions, bc insurance does not cover anything :cry: I do have to say the receptionist was a completely rude (although I will spare you words that I said after I hung up the phone ha!). I first asked if there was a way to get an estimate. Her answer, 'I do not have that information' long pause....me 'is there someone that I can get that from'....receptionist 'uh yeah you can call the 1800 number to get an estimate' silence....me 'can I get that number'....snarky girl 'It is xxxxxxx'. I should have left it like that and I should have known better to ask the next question, but I did :dohh: me: 'it says that this procedure is usually scheduled cd 9-11, but I wanted to know if there is some flexibility because I have some travel for work?'....snarky girl 'well if that is what the paper says, then that is what it is. You need to determine if your health is more important than work.'...stunned silence from me. I get it that she usually gets questions that she does not know the answer to, but you have got to be kidding me. I calmly said ok, and then she hung up on me. Geez! Some people need a chill pill. I started to get emotional, but then thought no way I am going to let her crappy customer service put me in a bad mood. Luckily, the woman that gave me the estimate was nice, but she did not know the procedure so I had to google some cpt codes, and she said the total was 5400. I think that is way out of line, but emailed my doc to see what she has to say. Any thoughts girls?

Anyways, thanks for letting me vent! And GL!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow mdc that sounds like alot !!! Is there anyway you can shop around ? Such a pity about your insurance . Wounded how much it would cost here in Ireland ? Mmm ... My next step is AMH testing after the thyroid issue is resolved .... Lol...... There is always something !!! But all theses trials make the end so much sweeter :) 

Welcome pothole :) delighted your joining in. I'm the senior of the group ( well the oldest anyhow ! ) firstly congratulations on your decision !!! Its a HUGE one to make and with it all the anxiety and fear of the unknown . I was 39 when I made it ;) so you have a good two years on me lol...my advise even though I know you didn't ask for it :haha: 
1. Get to know your cycles inside out / back to front 
2. Use charting to confirm ovulation and see a pattern . 
3. Take your temp 
4. Consider using Opk ( ovulation predictions tests)
5. Prepare to have sore fingers and wrists from all your typing !!!! :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Oops posted too soon 

Wish 20 month old and triplets !! Holy crap !!! Now you have done it !! Lol.... Triplets it is ;) gosh I can't wait to follow your journey . All that said I think I'd quite like twins :)

Kiley ! Tuesday that some willpower !!! I've everything crossed for you .... And keep remembering if this is not your month its coming soon :) !!! Stats are with us !! They say 87 % of 35-40 year olds will have a successful pregnancy within 18 months :) AFM 40-45 year olds 62% will have one within 4 years !!! Lol....... I've already beaten that odds having one within 18 months lol.... So KEEP BELIEVING girls it WILL HAPPEN :) 

Happy Saturday :)


----------



## Pothole

Thank you for the welcome! I will take every bit of the advice you are willing to share. Bought my first opk yesterday and it was more disappointing than I expected that its predictions don't line up with my little period app. I had no idea what you meant by taking my temp, so I looked it up. I'm a blank slate ladies. There is no one else in my family with fertility issues. And if I hadn't spent the last 16 years of my life taking care of other people's special purpose children, they would probably have descended on me en mass and demanded a grandchild/neice/nephew. As it is, they think I've decided against biological children. They are disappointed but not freaking out. In reality, I am afraid that I could sabotage myself with all this fear and stress. But I chose my name in honor of one of my favorite movies, Mixed Nuts, in which Steve Martin's character explains that "In every pothole there is hope" So I chose to hope. In spite of the fact that I feel like I'm going to vomit.


----------



## KileyJean

Welcome Pothole!! LOVE the quote and why you chose your user ID! This is a fabulous group of women! And try not to stress just yet since you are just starting out. I know, easier said than done I have to tell myself to stop stressing all the time. I tend to go overboard with the analyzing. When I first started google was my best friend in learning all this stuff. I apparently did not pay attention when they taught us about our cycles in school.. 

Mdc- Dont think AF just yet!! And thanks for the advice about the mammogram. Good to know that it does not hurt as bad as you hear. That is crazy nuts about the price of an HSG. Definitely shop around. Crappy that insurance does not cover it. But, who knows maybe you will not need it. And I would definitely complain about that rude receptionist. Next time, I would just request to speak to the nurse. They will know more about it anyway.

Left- Thanks for the pep talk. I needed it.. 

As for me.. 12dpo and I had zero willpower this morning and I tested today three times. Used a first response and thought I saw a VERY faint line guessed it to be an evap because I REALLY had to squint. About 3.5 hours later I had to pee again and then it dawned on me that my urine at 4am this morning was very clear, so I tested again with a first response. After about a minute a faint pink line showed up!! But at this point I still was not convinced because of my first test and the pretty much negative result. I then thought I will just wait until AF is actually late and if the lines are darker then I will believe it. Well after talking to my mom for like two hours, I decided to pee on my one clearblue dig. that I had left (was going to save it for my Tuesday test). Well. It says Pregnant!!!!! I attached my tests for you guys to see. I am seriously in shock right now. Still do not really have any symptoms except for the faint AF-like cramping. Pray for a sticky bean!!

Baby dust to you all! :dust: :dust: 

Thank you all SOOOOOOO much for all the support and wisdom. And Pothole, this is why I say TRY not to stress just yet. I am 36 and was on birth control for almost 20 years straight. I stopped taking it at the end of October. There IS still hope for you and all these other wonderful women!
 



Attached Files:







4am.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 10









8am.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 11









12pm.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KileyJean

Oh, and I am definitely calling to cancel my Mammogram! Also, for you CBFM users, I have proven that it is possible to get pregnant without ever getting a peak. I never did get a positive OPK this month either...


----------



## Pothole

Kiley. I am just so happy for you! I haven't even made an appointment yet, but all of this information is daunting. I've spent more time looking up meanings to abbreviations than anything. And as for what they taught us in school, I was not the most attentive of students, but I feel certain that no one ever mentioned cervical mucus or basal body temps. I think I would have remembered that.


----------



## Star2011

Hello everyone, 

Mdc- i didnt know that hsg is very expensive like that. Definately shop around . 

Kiley- am soooooo super happy for you. Praying for a sticky one. 

As fo me, i tested today and got a bfn. No AF yet, will now wait until AF show up or not show up and test again.


----------



## Star2011

Left- thanks for the stats. Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying there weekend. 

Oh kiley i wanna know how you told Dh?:)


----------



## Star2011

What did you do different this time Kiley? Maybe the information may be of help to some of us still in the ttc journey. 

Going to run some errands before i go to work now and goodluck to all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATS KILEY!!!! <3 <3 <3 wishing for a sticky bean for you!!!

and yes, spill how you told DH! :)

welcome, pothole! you're normal in your freaking out - we're all here for you, we were new to this once too! You'll be doing things you never thought you would and it's all OK! There's barely any TMI on here either, so ask whatever questions you want. :) All dignity is out the door here! HA!

left - I can't wait for you to be back in the game too and we can watch you get your little nugget. :)


----------



## ShaRock

Kiley - congratulations. Praying for a sticky bean!!! OMG! Amazing to truly watch someone's cycle and see a positive result. 

Mdc I would have given that woman a piece of my mind. Clearly she is in the wrong line of business. She has no compassion. I've had 3 HSG, all of them felt differently. My last one was painful, but that's when we discovered my hydrosalpinx (blocked tube). 

Pothole - welcome

AFM, my flight home was uneventful with a slight delay in Detroit. I felt a little fluttering in my belly while flying but I have no idea what it could have been. It didn't last long and it hasn't happened again. AF is due Monday, so I too am waiting to test. Kiley and I are cycle buddies, so she has me VERY tempted now, buti I'm going to wait. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## ShaRock

Wish2BMom said:


> mdc - I swear you just sounded like a good friend of mine, she does the same type of work and I know she's been looking for a change! Good luck in your interviews, I hope you knock their socks off!
> 
> I'm so happy for those of you backing off of temping for a bit! It can drive a woman mental, I'm sure of it! I hope it helps you to relax a little, though it's still hard.
> 
> ours - thanks for letting us know how you are doing! :dust: to you, you lurker, you! ;)
> 
> kpme - so glad you popped in! I hope you're staying warm. We just found a leak in our house from an ice dam - SUPER PUMPED! And a couple more storms on the way... Your DH sounds like a trooper! glad you guys are able to stick with it! Have an espresso martini this weekend for some energy! ;) And thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I'm better today. Well, I was as of last night. IVF it is, I suppose. Now we just have to determine if we want that genetic testing done and we'll figure that out when we get my newest test results back for Fractured X. Neither of us are carriers for anything else, so I guess this would only tell us if the embryo would have Downs or something? I need to read up on this testing. It's expensive and there's no guarantee that once they transfer the embryo, that it's going to implant anyway. AND we have to decide if we'd want to transfer 1 or 2 - no guarantees that any would take, but 2 could and.....I just know it.....one would split and the ONLY reason this would happen is b/c I've been laughing for years at a _horrible _woman this happened to and figured it was karma (I know, you prob now think I'm a horrible person for laughing at her luck of getting triplets). Now my karma is coming - I'd be in the same sitch!! :blush:
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! :flower:

Wish - my IVF doctor recommended I transfer 3 due to my age. After we signed the papers and watched the transfer, DH and I looked at each other like "what did we just do, what if all 3 make it". It was kind of scary and funny at the same time. The more you transfer increases your chances of 1 sticking. Multiples are still pretty rare.


----------



## ShaRock

Mdc said:


> Who flips their lid when their DH says 'Wow, that is a lot of asparagus for dinner'? Supposedly I do :devil: Geez, WTH is going on with me.
> 
> Happy Friday lovely TTC (soon to be BFP ladies)!
> 
> Ours, glad you are still 'lurking' around and :dust: to you.
> 
> Sha, hope you are home safely. I could not agree more! I am so lucky that I ran across this site and these ladies are so knowledgable and nice. I have seen some other sites and there are definitely some meanies out there. I see Kiley has also been recruiting for others to join :thumb up: GL to you this weekend.
> 
> KPME, I feel your pain SMEP always is easy in the beginning, but draining (literally...LOL!) toward the end. A trip to NYC sounds amazing!
> 
> Wish, glad you seem to be feeling better after all the info. Karma is a funny thing! I know we were asking Dandi about twins, but triplets are no laughing manner. :haha: Wait...no laughing from me. Forgot to say, I will still be working from home. I like my sunny Cali weather!
> 
> Kiley, when are you testing? I think it was on Sat if you were going to hold out. Best of luck and Fx'd.
> 
> Star, GL testing! :dust: I also got a little cramping on a couple days ago and then it went away, but your timing seems more like implantation planting!
> 
> Hi, to everyone else!
> 
> So I have no idea why I was so cranky last night, but geez! I usually do not have PMS symptoms (maybe a little weepy but not a crazy person). My theory is that since I felt O' pain that I do not remember before maybe other cycles have been anovulatory, and now my hormones have kicked in. Or, I have a shy BFP (hoping for this more!) If this cycle is a bust the I really need to try bbt at least to see when I O. My schedule is just so wacky in the mornings because I have calls starting at 5-8 am depending on the day. Still no sign of AF, but starting to think the opks peaked me early (said I should have O'd a couple days early this month). My LP is usually 13-15, and today is 15 on FF (got to figure out how to add it to the sig-thanks Kiley for posting the directions). But if I O'd when I thought I should of then I am dpo13. Not sure which one I like better bc if it was later I hope the swimmers from the last session were super swimmers. :dohh: Only sign is that I have a lingering back ache the last 4 days, but maybe it is just another sign we need a new mattress. Ha!
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of GL and lots of :dust:!

My schedule also varies, so I set an alarm to wake me at the same time everyday, even if I don't "have" to get up for work. It's really early, but it's worth it.


----------



## Dandi

Congrats Kiley!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

"Don don don another one bites the dust " lol..... Congratulations kiley :) so happy for you :) don't go disappearing now :) just wait those symptoms will hit full on around 6-8 weeks , or maybe you will be one of the lucky ones and get away with it :) 

Can't wait to get back in the game either !! This waiting is driving me nuts !! The only job I have right now is cheer leading you all on to BFP :) yipeeee 

Pothole for a while ill write beside the abnreviations if you like ? Tmi ( too much information ) DH Ds dd ( dear husband , daughter , son etc ........ ) ov ovulation , bd (baby dancing ) 
Rofl ( rolling on the floor laughing ) Opk ( ovulation prediction kits ) mmm I know there is tons more just ask :)

Sha do you go back to sleep after ?


----------



## Pothole

That is very kind of you to offer. Thank you. It's the medical terminology that's tripping me up. I didn't even know what ttc meant until yesterday. Basals, mucus, dpo, ferning...so much confusion. I've been using the super simple my days app to determine when my period would start. Downloaded fertility friend today and thought I would faint. Charts, charts, charts, and OMG math looking stuff.


----------



## Mauijaim

KILEYJEAN!!!! Oh my gosh, I almost CRIED! I'm so excited for you! What a great day. :wohoo: My temp is dropping so I'm taking heart that yours did too and you got a BFP.

Star - I'm an athletic trainer and the high school I work with is hosting the district wrestling tournament which means I'm on sports medicine duty. Two days of over-dramatic kids and coaches. It actually hasn't been so bad, yesterday was a little high maintenance. Today is much more mellow as we near the final rounds. I've hardly had a chance to think about the TWW and a getting a BFP so that's good. Busy is the best medicine for that. 

Pothole - Welcome! You picked a great forum to join. :) Beware of AFM. Everyone writes to her, but no one knows who she is...
Just kidding, AFM means "as for me." I just learned that.

Mdc- I'm sorry that chick was so snarky with you. I've dealt with a person or two like that this weekend...unpleasant and I handled it about the same as you...emotional! I've been singing in my head all weekend, "Why you gotta be so ruuuuude!"

Ok ladies, back to work. Check on ya later...


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok pothole 

DPO : days post ovulation 
Tww : two week wait .... Two weeks after ovulation that you have to wait to test 
BFP : big fat positive 
BFN : big fat negative 

Fertility friend looks complicated but does all the work for you :) all you need to do is input the information on a daily bases . Taking your temperature daily , at the same time before getting out of bed or doing anything is useful to confirm ovulation . Your temperature will rise after ovulation . Three days of raised temps and to get two red lines crossed ( they are referred to as crosshairs :) 

Ferning refers to a pattern evident in your saliva 4 days prior to OV when the estrogen level rises . B'ding ( baby dancing ) around ov time ( -4 to +1) 4 days before to day after is reccomeneded for best chances . Charting helps recount inside your pattern in your cycle , LP refers to luteral phase ( the amount of days after ov ( ovulation ) to AF ( Aunty flo) this is usually 12-16 days for most people and will stay the same every cycle . The day you OV can change from month to month . From cd 1 ( counting day 1 ) this refers to first day of period and you count this was cd 2 ,3 etc until ov . After ov you then count DPO ( days past ovulation ) then people know where you are in your cycle . So where are you now ??


----------



## Kpme

Kiley -- congratulations! What a wonderful treat to read this catching up this morning! Oh yippee! This makes me so happy!

Welcome, Pothole. You might benefit from putting your hands on a copy of the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It's sort of the bible of temping and charting and just is a great reference and orientation to our cycles and "equipment." It was the first place I turned when I started TTC and it was worth the time. I now use it as a reference when I have a question about things.

Things are in a holding pattern here. CBFM still giving me "high" without a peak, and I may have started to have a temp spike this moring, but hard to tell because I woke up an hour before and then fell back asleep. I think DH needs a break from all the BD so we're probably taking the day off. :) Poor guy.

Tonight I'm going to an Oscar party where everyone dresses up in ridiculous old prom dressses and stuff. It's quite a scene!


----------



## Pothole

Thank you Kpme! I'll make a Barnes & Noble run today. Still showing neg opk. Getting concerned about the possibility that an RE might not be willing to see me since we've not been trying for a year. Would the fact that I'm 36 supersede that? I just don't feel like I have a year to waste.


----------



## Mdc

Omg! Congratulations Kiley!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping for a super sticky bean!!!!!!! So happy for you. I haven't read all the post and trying to take a the day off from posting, but couldn't resist looking. 

Nada and negativo for me, but on to March. Still hoping out for everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

checking in b/c I think I'm not going to be able to for almost a week and a half. I have to go into the office tomorrow/Tuesday and be in all-day meetings so it does not lend itself for me to pull this site up on my laptop easily! Then VACATION on Wed!! And gone until the following Tues. 

mdc - no es bueno no positivo!! I'm sorry. :hugs: let's get 'em next month, girl

kiley - still so psyched for you

left - great job on all the lingo!! haha

sha - thanks for the IVF tip - I may push for 2. We'll see, so scary!!

everyone else - take care of yourselves, happy testing/temping/symptom-spotting and I'll chat with you in a little over a week!! ta ta!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks ladies!!!!!!! And don't worry I won't disappear on you!! I'll still need you all for support. :) I'll try to keep up with my daily posts and positivity for you all. I'm so happy to have found you! 

Told hubby last night. He is over the moon right now and making big plans to finish our basement now :) Busy today so I'll catch up with you fabulous ladies tomorrow and tell you how I told the hubby. :) 

Thanks again!! 

P.S. My boobs are SUPER sore today!! And huge! Lol!


----------



## jessiecat

Coming out of stalking mode to wish Kiley a big fat CONGRATS!!!!!
Im like you-did not get any kind of peak or smiley on my fertility tests the month I got pregnant. Go figure :wacko: Don't feel bad if you can't make it on here all the time (like me!). I was so miserable my first trimester- it was hard enough getting myself to work, let alone keeping up with B&B. Hopefully your symptoms aren't too bad!!!

I'm still EXHAUSTED. Falling asleep at 8 pm and waking up during all hours of the night. I have to take naps on my lunchbreak at work otherwise i can't make it through the day. I wish maternity leave started during the first trimester! We had our genetic testing and all is well. We're not going to find out the sex! 

I'm sorry I don't write more, but I used to come home and do it after work (i can't post at work) but now I'm just too pooped. 

Hi Wish, Maui and Left!!!!! 

Wish: I hope that you come back from your vacay refreshed and ready to start IVF. I know it's been a long road for you already, but it will be so worth it once you have your baby in your arms. 

Hello to the newbies! Hope your stay in the TTC forums is short!

<3 <3


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi ladies,

A special ALOHA to Jessie, glad to hear all is well for you and baby despite the exhaustion. I've missed you posting here. :flower:

Well girls, AF arrived in full force a day early putting a period (literally) at the end of a very crappy and stressful week. I think what makes it worse for me this time is hubby's disappointment. I know he's sympathizing with my struggle in trying to monitor and assess signs and temps each cycle, but this is his journey too and he wants to be a dad. Just about more than I can take right now. This one really took the wind out of our sails.

We were very relaxed and happy after taking a break last month and coming back into the game refreshed, we were even more hopeful. We are definitely going to keep trying. 

I'll be checking in every now and then, but I won't be posting for a while. Please know that I'm cheering for you all in your journey to a BFP!:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Mau firstly :hugs: I'm sorry your feeling so crappy right now . This ttc journey sure is tough sometimes . And I HATE that feeling the day she raises her ugly head !! The bottom falls out. I remember so well that feeling telling oh ... No baby this month . He would be gutted too and couldn't understand how it was so hard .. He used to say " my mother didn't use any sticks to wee on , or take her temp or take all those vitamins and she had 7 of us !!! Lol.....

In 13 or so days you will have a brand new opportunity , hang onto that hope :winkwink:: I used to think ever month AF arrived WAS another month closer to my BFP . I KNEW it was coming just not when it would be my turn . So I reckoned every AF I got done and out of the way was a step closer :happydance

I hope to see you soon xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie :) uck for feeling crappy , don't worry just try get through each day and in no time the feeling your having will be a distant memory and you will feel the best you ever have ! 

Staying team yellow ?? Oooooh how exciting I'm guessing a little pink for you :) 
Pothole have you figured out where you are in your cycle ?? 
Mdc, Mau, pothole wish and everyone else waiting for that BFP ... Hang in there ..... Its coming ... Every failed cycle , every bump in the road...every obstacle to be overcome .... Is a step closer to it :) and will make it all the sweeter when it arrives :)


----------



## Pothole

Left, I am 12 days out from my last period. My days app says tomorrow. Fertility friend says 2 more days. OPK says nope. Just started doing temps yesterday so I really have at least another month before that info can show a pattern.


----------



## ShaRock

Well Ladies, AF arrived this morning and I'm so disappointed. I really did not want to see her. I now have to plan for my April cycle because of my tube situation, unless I O from my left again this cycle. Really bummed out. Need to get my mind in check. Thinking about exploring acupuncture this cycle in preparation for April. 

I will keep you posted and keep you all in my prayers. Happy Monday!


----------



## Mdc

Maui, sorry the witch got you and I can feel your pain. I agree with feeling like letting the DH down. I felt that too this month. I know it is easy to get consumed by this, and forget they are going through it too. Take time and do what is best for you to do, and come back and post when you are ready. 

Sha, well crap. Sorry about AF. No way around it but it sucks. Hope you are taking care of yourself. 

Left, thanks for the cheering squad, and hopefully you will be back in the saddle (ha!) this month. I know you already said this, but when do you find out you are a go?

Pothole, cannot wait for your positive opk. 

Wish, have a great time on your vacay!

Kpme, wishing you the best this cycle and hoping for lots of symptoms on the tww and a BFP!

Star, still hoping for your BFP!

Kiley, bet you never thought sore boobs would be so exciting!

Jessie, glad all is going well even though it seems to be draining you. Building a baby is hard work :winkwink:


Afm, thanks for all the hugs. I go from optimistic to sad every 2.2 seconds. Not sure the wine I had last night helped, but it tasted good. LOL! As you all know it is really a kick in the pants when you feel like you did everything right and a BFN. Guess I need to let myself feel sad a little and then close that door and move to think positive that this is a new chance. I know everything happens for a reason, but like Maui I feel bad about DH. I had my cd3 labs drawn on Sunday (cd2) bc I am flying all day today. DH has the SA Tuesday....he is super psyched. Not! We are being a little proactive (really only 3 months of really trying perfectly). Guess I would rather just know if we are up against something.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc my doc won't even consider testing until after 6 months !! On.y made it to four this time before I had to stop !! So ill be back to square one again !! I'm at the specialist on the 9th of march so guess ill be taking it from there . Not sure if they will give me the go ahead , it will depend on my levels . I'm preparing myself for to have to wait another 3 months . If I get the go ahead it will be a big bonus :)


----------



## ShaRock

Ladies, my pity party has ended. I've allowed myself to cry and be sad and now I'm ready to take action. I'll be 39 in June and I believe I will be pregnant this year. SO I made an appointment for acupuncture consultation; that's tomorrow. On Wednesday I am having CD3 bloodwork and sono with my Dr. They are starting me back on Clomid 50 mg CD 3-7 again. Apparently it is possible for me to O from the left side again this month. So with monitoring, we will see what happens. That makes me feel better. I hated the thought of having to let this cycle pass. 

Left- as long as you weren't trying to prevent a pregnancy and you have had unprotected BD for 6 months, you can feel ok telling your doc that you are ready. My doctor didn't need to see 6 months of tracked data. You may want to double check. 

You all are so amazing. You have no idea. Thank you for beings on this journey with me.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh maybe I could stretch the 4 to 6 lol.... Who is to know ??? Clomid here I come :) lol... Well when given the go ahead . In the mean time I'm enjoying the benifits of not ttc / BFP 
Its wine o clock lol.... But have to say preventing sucks !!!!! Lol


----------



## KileyJean

Pothole- I was overwhelmed when I first started. I did not pay attention, at least did not remember, anything they taught us about our cycles. I did not even know how to tell I was ovulating or when to expect it. Fertilityfriend.com helped me a lot with temping. They have free learning tutorials. Tells you everything you need to know about your cycle. And in regards seeing an RE, when you are over the age of 35 you only need to be trying for 6 months. Do not have to wait a full year. And sometimes Ive heard they will see you sooner than 6 months. 

Star- sorry about your BFN! Did AF show?

Wish- We will miss you! Have fun on vacation!!

Sha- Boo! Sorry AF got you too!! Praying that you O from the left again! 

Left- Cant wait for you to be back in the game so you can get your BFP!

Maui- So sorry to hear about AF! And so sorry you are feeling so down. I understand how disappointing for the DH it can be as well. Even though he did not want me pregnant until Feb or March and I did not talk about it much with him, he always seemed a little disappointed when I told him AF came even though we had a super slight chance. I totally understand the need to stop posting for a while. On Friday when I thought I was out because of the AF-like cramps I was having, I was thinking too that I would step away for a bit. We will be here for you if you need to talk! 

Kpme- I hope your CBFM gives you a peak soon! Just keep up with the BDing if you can. And apparently every other day works just fine. DH and I never made it to the BD three times in a row. It just dawned on me that I probably never got a peak or positive OPK due to the fact I drink so much water. Since I discovered with my pregnancy test with FMU it was too watered down to even show up. Hope you had fun at your Oscar party!! Sounds fun!

Mdc- Sorry for the bfn did AF come yet?

Jessie- Good to hear from you and thanks!! My mom told me to savor these two weeks because once 6 weeks hits the prego symptoms will most likely hit full force. Kinda nervous about what is to come. Glad you are doing well despite still being exhausted. I will most definitely be finding out the sex of the baby. I am too much of a planner to not find out!

As for me, my boobs are not as sore today and I tested (with 2nd morning urine) again with a first response and my line is much darker today. It made me feel good that my HCG levels are still increasing. Grow baby grow! 

To tell my husband, I bought an ice cream cake and had them write Thanks for knocking me up on it (attached a photo below). So Saturday night on the way to dinner, I told him I bought us an ice cream cake. He said What, the Cheesecake last night wasnt enough? LOL (we went to Cheesecake Factory Friday night). We got home from dinner pretty late, so I figured he would not want any and I would have to wait to tell him on Sunday. Well, we were sitting in the living room and he said, I thought you said you bought us an ice cream cake? The man cannot resist ice cream! Haha So I got it out to thaw a bit then asked him to cut it for me since they are hard to cut sometimes. He looked at it and chuckled a little and said You dont know. How do you even know yet? So I showed him my two pregnancy tests. He was so happy and surprised! 

This cycle what I did differently was take more supplements in addition to my Prenatal (actually started the extra vitamins the middle of the last cycle). And attempted SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan). 

Here are the supplements I am taking:
Prenatal with 200mg DHA
Fish Oil- 300mg omega-3
CoQ10 50 mg  Helps with quality of eggs
Vitamin D3 1000 IU ( I live in the Midwest so most likely have a vitamin D deficiency due to not going outside in the winter)
Zinc 50mg
Magnesium 200mg Calcium 1000mg
And I ate 100g of fresh pineapple (not the core) on 1-5 dpo

I also read that too much low fat or fat free dairy can affect fertility so two cycles ago I switched to mixing my protein shakes with whole milk. They say just adding one serving of whole milk to your diet can improve things drastically. I kept my low fat or fat free dairy servings to no more than 2 per day. They did say that once you are pregnant its okay to go back to drinking low fat milk. 

I also eliminated artificial sweeteners from my diet. I read that they are highly acidic and can make your CM acidic as well which leads to a hostile environment to sperm.

Not sure how much all this helped but thats what I have been doing.
 



Attached Files:







Ice Cream Cake.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mdc

Left, I may have exaggerated slightly to my doc. Officially I have been off BC for a year, and really tried what I thought was perfect timing for 3 months. I figured that levels out to 6 months (3 trying and 3 for all those lucky folks not trying and fell preggo. Ha!) in do agree with Sha, do not restart the clock if you don't want to I would say 6 months (or less in my OCD world) is enough at least to start with blood work and a SA. GL on the 9th! You have been a great cheerleader for me (and I am sure others) so I cannot wait to cheer you on to a BFP!

Sharock- glad you are ready and have optimism for this year. I do think that positivity is the key...despite my brain working against me sometimes. Geez! You are exactly right about this group. I would be going crazy if I did not have this group to bounce things off of. I feel it that this is your time also!

Kiley, yes big fat AF this month. O. The positive side though although it was two days, a little spotting today I feel like it was a real period. I still had questions before this month if I was O'ing but with the o pain and the better bleeding (tmi) I feel better. I did get a basal thermometers I on day 2 of temping. Going to be a challenge but I would like to see a shift this month to verify those crazy opks. Trying to figure out the timing with traveling so much this month to the east coast. I can only image the person that took your cake order. They were probably like....ummm..can you repeat that again. Too cute! So happy for you. 

Good news for me I got another quote for the HSG and 850ish. So much different from the 5400 quote. I am traveling but I am hopefully going to see if they have an opening on fri. Number #1 they say no BD at all, before the test and since I am traveling that makes that easy. Number #2 still be able to smep this month after that because my work trip the expected day of o was cancelled. April has crap chances because of a conference, or a new job starting :winkwink: Have decided to do a vacay with the DH in May secretly around o time just in case March does not work and my potential job may have a little more travel. Best wishes and as Sha said....this is the year!


----------



## Star2011

Hello Everyone,

Its been a busy time at work and I have not had much time to check on here. 

Pothole- Hope you are getting into the swing of things in this journey. 

Kiley- I am still happy for you and thanks for checking back on us. That was a creative way on how you told you Hubby . Thanks for the info on what you did differently. That&#8217;s appreciated. Enjoy your Pregnancy and yes we would still love to hear from you our KileyJean:)

Mdc- Am sorry for AF and hoping for good results for your tests. I am also glad you got a good price for the hsg. Oh boy, the price we pay for having a baby&#8230;.the good Lord only knows. Safe travels with the job. 

Kpme- Glad you are keeping on with SMEP. How was your Oscars party? Hope you had a good time. 

Maui- Sorry about AF entrance. I understand its always hard on DH too. Hopefully this next month is your month too. Don&#8217;t give up yet&#8230;..we are here for each other.

Left- Always thankful for you continued support and words of encouragement. 

Wish- Enjoy your vacation. See you when you come back:)

Shar- Yay to being positive. I know this journey does have some disappointments on the way but with some encouragement and support we sure will make it through. All the best with the next cycle and clomid. 

Afm, bfn today after testing. AF hasn&#8217;t shown up yet but I do have a couple of chin pimples which usually happen with AF, they did pop up today. I started feeling some disappointment when I saw them pimples today and started thinking here I am 38 and having a hard time ttc but my one and only younger sis had her kids when she was 21 and 27 with no problem. My mother had her first when she was 18
and her last when she was 40 without any issues. Anyhow, I have some peace in me now and I know even if this is not my cycle&#8230;.one of these days my time will come. Have a good night Ladies.


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- Well darn! Sorry AF got ya! But on the other hand those sound like good signs! AF for me this cycle was my most normal as well so do your best this cycle with timing! We need an March BFP now! Glad you found a cheaper test for HSG. Love that you are secretly planned a trip during O. I had thought about doing that too! I am interested in seeing your temps. I am obsessed with looking with those charts. Are you going to include your chart in your signature?

Star- Boo for the BFN! :( When is AF due? Don't always pay attention to your "normal" AF signs. What I thought were my normal AF signs turned out not to be her. FYI am breaking out too... I hope my skin isn't like this during my entire pregnancy. 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## KileyJean

Oh I forgot to add, my first prenatal appointment is March 11. He wants to see me at 6 weeks. Hoping we can hear the heart beat, but I understand that is still vary early so we may not. DH is really looking forward to going with me. :)


----------



## Mdc

Star, sorry about the BFN, but hopefully AF haven't started either. Yes I agree if this is not the month it will happen soon!

Kiley, cannot wait to hear about the appt! It is just around the corner, but I am sure I feels like forever. 

So I decided to put my big girl panties on and schedule the HSG for Friday. I was wavering today if I should just wait a bit. It is like a bandaid right? Just rip it off!!! I did get a glass of wine from the restaurant downstairs to get some liquid courage. Ha! I am such a wuss about these things but I knew I would just keep putting it off if I did not just schedule it. Hubby had the SA today and I know he was nervous if he could ummm....complete the task. He said it was not easy but the job got done. :winkwink: I just keep thinking big picture and maybe March will be the BFP. I just read that there is some thought that after an HSG you may be more likely to get a BFP. Wouldn't that be crazy a new job and a BFP in the same month? I do have as one of they questions to bring that up with HR. No FMLA if you are not employed for over a year. Might be jumping the gun, but want to be upfront that it could happen and I am still committed to the job. If they do not agree to full maternity benefits and some job security (of course only if job performance is good/great...which duh....I am too type A to not give it everything I have), then they are not a company I would want to work for. There is never a perfect time to have a baby, and this is what I want more than anything now that I found the perfect husband, so I am not going to compromise any more. Sounds like I am quoting lines from I am woman hear me roar! 
:dust:


----------



## Kpme

I have to confess -- been meaning to ask for a few days now...what is HSG? I am feeling a bit clueless about part of our conversation, but if it means drinking wine -- sign me up! 

Sorry, girls, for the arrival of AF and BFNs. I agree that it's hard on DH, too. Last month, when I was so sure that I was pg (completely wrongly, btw) he had started to get upset, too. So then when I was NOT it was a double whammy of him being sad and then also needing to console me.

Sha, I'd love to hear more about accupuncture. I have been meaning to give this some thought and research, too, as I know some friends from work found it helped with their TTC journey. I'm about to have some vacation time at home after I get back from NYC in a few weeks so I should try to make an appointment because the timing will be good.

afm, I think the CBFM has finally earned its keep (in week 2)! I Finally O'd yesterday or the day before. I'm finally started to see a slow temp rise yesterday and today so it will be interesting to see whether FF declares yesterday or the day before as my O day. But I finally got a peak Monday and Tuesday. I tend to have pretty long cycles, and last week was kind of stressful at work, so I wonder if my body was just a bit slower this month. But we did a pretty good job keeping up with SMEP (pun intended). Like seriously, we are both like, "We better have gotten pg this month because we are NEVER having sex again." haha. So I'm either 1 or 2dpo today and just waiting out the TWW. We go to NYC a week from Saturday, so it will be a good distraction.


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Kpme : you are funny, i would also sign up for anything that involves wine:) Hsg test is a procedure that shows whether the fallopian tubes are open or blocked. Btw, am proud of you with the SMEP plan:). Enjoy your mini Vacay in NY. 

Mdc- Good luck with the hsg test. You have really put on your big girl pants and taking control of the situation by doing the tests. So happy for you. I also sometimes need some liquid strength in the form of wine every now and then:) Enjoy it when you can, coz soon you wont have to have it. Decisions decision decision with the job, and baby. All the best with talking to the job about the issue of the baby. Am sure all will be well 

Kiley- Cant wait to hear about your Docs appt. Thanks for keeping us updated on your wellbeing.


As for me; AF showed up last night at the beginning of my shift when i was taking report from the outgoing nurse. I could just feel her in full force flowing between my legs(sorry TMI). I am glad i work in a hospital where i can take a shower and have a change of uniform. It for sure made a grand entrance. She has been late for 2 days she wanted to announce her presence in force! Now counting on March for Miracles. Hope you all have a good day. Going to sleep now.


----------



## Pothole

Sitting in the waiting room of my new obgyn I am struck with the sense of impending humiliation. I understand that this process will strip me of all dignity before it's over. I know that. I accept that. And it's worth it. I truly believe that. Unless the long hoped for kid turns out to be a Justin Bieber fan. At that point, all bets will be off and this utter lack of privacy will have been for nothing because I'll be giving it away.


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol pothole !!! How did it go ??? 

Star sorry she showed up and in style too by the sounds of it !! I'm liking the sound of march Miracles :) I'm so hoping you can count me in !!! Ill know on the 9th ;) eeeeeeeeeek 

As for the wine club definitely count me in :)


----------



## Pothole

It is amazing to me that one room and 10 minutes can contain so much awkwardness. But it was fine. They'll send results directly to the RE, whom I see next Thursday. Fun times!


----------



## ShaRock

Kpme - HSG is hysterosalpingogram. It is a test similar to an X-ray with contrast. It shows if your tubes are open and tells if there are and fibroids or polyps in the uterine cavity. A lot of ppl have mentioned BFP after because the HSG kind if acts as a flush. It can open a minor blockage of the tubes. 

Kiley - looking forward to hearing about your apt. 

Star - sorry about AF

Afm - my acupuncture consultation was a total bust. The doctor gave me no confidence in his abilities, he used so much lay men's terminology I wondered if he knew any big words. He only talked about 1 of his patients getting a BFP after a month of tx with him. I'm sorry, I need a doctor with a better track record and vocabulary. So needless to say, the acupuncture was a no-go. I'm looking for a facility that has an acupuncturist who specializes in treating infertility. Good news is, I had my CD3 sono today and I have 5 follies on the right and 6 on the left, along with 2 cysts. The doc thinks the cysts are from the follies that I ovulated last month. (Made me wonder if I would have had twins since he saw 2 cysts). Anyway, I'm starting on 50mg of clomid today, so CD 3-7 again and I will have another sono on March 6. 

I'm drinking lots of water, taking 400 mg of CoQ10, my prenatal and trying to stay stress free. 

Count me in for a March Miracle!!!!!!!

Here is an article about acupuncture. 

https://health.usnews.com/health-ne...acupuncture-may-boost-pregnancy-success-rates

And you may find this book helpful:

https://www.amazon.com/Making-Babies-3-Month-Program-Fertility/dp/0316024503


----------



## Mdc

Kpme,glad you kept 'up' with SMEP! It is hard work. And fingers crossed for you. Yeap,I plan on getting filled with iodine like a balloon (joking it is just about 1-2 tablespoons) and having some X-rays taken. I theory it is like AF cramps for a bit, but I could imagine if there is a significant block in a tube it would not feel so pleasant. Most people say it is not a big deal (especially the ladies on this site), despite some of the sensational reviews that I Googled. If the whole process involved wine maybe there would not be bad reviews on line. Ha! So I guess what is the point of worrying? I trust this site and their feedback. Worst case, even if it hurts like the devil nothing that I want to freak out about because it will be worse. 

Star, so sorry about AF showing up in fashion! That royally sucks. I have been so used to two day cycles almost had an accident at the client meeting this week because I did not plan for the third day appropriately and :dohh: cream dress. Luckily it was just light. Hang in there I feel March is another lucky month!

Pothole, sorry about the awkwardness. The TCC journey is difficult but at the end it will be worth it. I chuckled at the Justin Beiber comment. :winkwink: Hoping for good results! I may have missed it but have you or your DH done any tests yet? Or just your first appt today?

Left, I hear you. Bring on the March BFP!

Sha, sorry for the bad appointment and I agree you deserve someone fits you better. I am a big proponent of total body treatments but some practitioners take advantage. I think you next move is great to find someone who specializes. After just some short months at TCC, I think there is a growing industry for holistic fertility treatment centers. I wish you the best of luck this cycle!

Kiley, forgot to say yes I am going to post my temps as crazy as they are for a first timer traveling from the west coast to the east coast. Warning they are going to be wacky! My hope is to at least capture the real O date and not (ok...try not) to pay attention to the after O temps. Good news is this month 2 medium flow days, 2 light, and so far one spotting! Feels better finally one year later off BC. 

I did get my estradiol and FSH levels back and well within normal range (makes sense with my somewhat normal period this month). AMH is back next week with DH's SA and hopefully some preliminary results from my HSG appt Fri. Hopefully I am just being a little crazy with the tests, but since DH and I travel for work so much not taking any chances with our advanced age. Ha!

Best of luck to everyone and :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) mdc knowledge is power :) that's my next step , well apart from actually trying :haha: I want to get my egg reserve tested initially . For me I think it will all come down to that , and egg quality . 

I feel like a little bit of a fraud really on this thread !! I'm 42 and have had one LO at 41 ! I originally came on to tell you all my story and let you know you have lots of time and lots and lots of hope :) then I kinda got chatting and now I don't want to leave lol...:haha: but I'm not 38:haha:and not ttc no 1 :blush: 
I totally respect that this is what the thread is for so understand if ye want me to bugger off :haha: :wacko: lol.... If you don't mind I'd love to stay see you all get you BFP :)


----------



## Mdc

Left, if you are a fraud I am to because I am not yet 38. I will be soon though. Stay!


----------



## Pothole

Left, I'm 36 and if you leave there will be less knowledge to spread around. I know I am new here, but I do hope you stay.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yipeeeee , I'd love too !!! And I so am totally ttc like its my first ! :) I'm as excited if not more !!!! So ladies I every now and again get a " feeling " and I have it right now ... I think March / April is gonna be a super lucky month for this thread :) I've not been wrong yet :) 

I've started to take folic acid again and omega 3 , may as well be prepared right ?? Lol....


----------



## Pothole

I am so glad this forum exists. DH and I agreed to keep this process to ourselves; and as far as family is concerned, I am completely on board with that. But I have wonderful friends whom I am bursting at the seams to share with. I know that telling them when it actually happens will be so much more exciting, but seriously the fact that I even want this would shock them senseless. So until that time, I have you fabulous ladies to learn from, squeal for, and commiserate with. (Hubs knows about this site and is happy I have an outlet) Thank you all for being a safe place for my very emotional, hopeful, scared, and often confused self.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole I for one are so delighted to share your journey :) and you mine I hope ;) I've been on bnb since November 2012 , its gotten me through one mmc ( missed miscarraige) at almost 13 weeks , ttc after that , one pregnancy , a birth , ttc , thyroid issues and hopefully ttc soon again :) I've made the most wonderful friends , people I probably chat to more than my real life ones !!!! Shared in some amazingly happy times and some not so happy . But it is so wonderful to have people to talk to that just " get it" :)


----------



## skweek35

Oh my! Looks like so much has happened since I was last on here. 
I think there is a bit too much for me to catch up on at this time of night. 

So sorry to have read(over the last few pages) that some have yet again had AF visit! I too hope have a feeling that March will bring some miracles to our live!!! 

AFM - I have finally moved!! Moved just over 2 weeks ago. Finally starting to get a feel for the house! BUT if I hear that cliché again - new house new baby - I might be locked up!! 
We had barely moved into the house when I had to book flights to Cape Town as, unfortunately, my aunt passed away. So was there for a week. Barely got back on Monday morning and was back at work on Tuesday morning! 
Really feeling like I have not had a break since Sept last year! And under the circumstances I could really do with a proper break! 
Yup so that is the reason I've not been around at all for over a month! 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to catching up with you all soon!


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a great week! I miss you girls! Have had a busy week at work so I have not been able to pop in as often as I like.

Kpme- Glade CBFM did not let you down! Even though I never got a peak with mine, it was always right about telling me when my fertile window started. Fingers crossed for you! Sounds like you have all your bases covered!

Star- so sorry about AF! Keeping you in my prayers (all of you ladies actually!) for March Miracles! I need some prego buddies!

Pothole- At least the awkward part is over. Sending good vibes your way for your RE appointment next Thursday.

Sha- Great news about the Follicles!! Good luck with the Clomid this cycle. I saw you recommended the book Making Babies. I bought and read that one too. Very easy read and I learned lots of great info that I never knew before.

Mdc- Glad you will be posting your temps. It will give me something to do! haha! Now I can analyze yours! Don't worry about the crazy temps. Mine were pretty crazy as well. Good luck with your HSG today! I'll be patiently waiting for next week to hear about your other results.

Left- Don't worry. I am not 38 either. I am 36. I figured I was close enough to join though. ;) And I am glad I did because you all are great! And now that I am expecting I do not want to leave! I feel comfortable with you ladies. I have posted in a couple pregnant threads but they just are not the same. I did find Lola and Steno though! So if you gals do not mind I think I will stay in here for the most part and cheer you all on. I am not in the clear yet anyway. This is going to be a LONG 8 weeks. 

SK- good to hear you are all moved in. And I am so sorry to hear about your Aunt. :( Hang in there. Think of her now as your guardian angel guiding you through this journey. I am sure she will send lots of luck your way. And so you do not have to go back and read.... I got my BFP last Saturday! Pretty excited and nervous at the same time. 

As for me, I am 4 weeks and 4 days today. Still not much for symptoms. Just tender boobs, I get slightly dizzy at times, and I am tired about an hour earlier than normal at night. I am still getting up at 5 every morning for my workouts. I am taking full advantage of this week and next because I hear nausea hits around 6 weeks if you are going to get it. I am still really nervous every time I go to the bathroom and then get relieved when I do not see any spotting. The roller coaster continues. And I am sure this will continue for the next 8 weeks... I think I will feel a little better after my 6 week appointment. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Mdc

Went to get my HSG today, but it was a no go. The doc says I have cervical stenosis (cervical narrowing) and could not insert the catheter. So needless to say not in a great mood now. There is not a whole lot out there about it and the treatments. What I did see is that it seems that most have it after cone biopsies or LEEP, but I have not had neither. So I am just lucky enough to likely be congenital. Sigh. Have a note into my doc to see next steps. Some places say dilation therapy and other say surgery. Obviously neither sound very fun. Crappy luck especially since cd my cd3 labs and AMH came back stellar. Guess is doesn't matter if the sperm cannot get there. Of course I am trying not to look at worst cases where IUI or IVF might not work if I cannot be dilated. I know I am letting my self be a bit of a drama queen there. :winkwink: However, there is a lot before that point but I just may be stalking and silently cheering you all on for a bit. Wish everyone the best this month.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh mdc I'm sure you were not expecting that news today :( I've never heard of it before but did google just now . Some articles says treatment dilation will last 4-6 weeks in duration . Great another bump on the journey to motherhood just what you needed !!! Not !!!! Sending all my love I'm sorry to hear that ill. Now have company in my waiting xxxxxx


----------



## Kpme

Oh no, MDC! That is such a frustrating development, but I suppose it's good to keep figuring out what may be impeding your success. I would be frustrated, too. Because I'm only 5 mos into TTC (since our mc) I haven't needed to go to a doctor yet, so I'm very much aware that I may have NO idea of some wacky thing that is impeding us! So you are better for knowing, and things will become clearer as you can talk to your doctor.

Afm, busy weekend helping w the TWW. I took Fri off but was busy running around all day, and yesterday had a day long meeting for a new board that I have joined. Last night was our five year anniversary of our first date and DH cooked dinner and bought me flowers, which he never does. But can I tell
You his cluelessness? He bought the roses at around 9am and then they sat on the table all day until I came home at 5. Um, hon, you do know that flowers really ned to be kept in water right??? It's the thought that counts, right? :)

Have a good Sunday!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kpme lol that put a smile on my face :) poor fella . It is the thought that counts . Did they. Survive ??? Lol


----------



## skweek35

Kiley - Oh my gosh!!! Congratulations!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Have you got any appointments booked as yet (doc, obgyn, midwife)? 

Mdc - So sorry to hear of this bump in your journey! On the brighter side at least you have a valid reason or no BFP as yet. Although hearing news like this is never easy! Praying the doctor can shed some light soon. 

Kpme - MEN!!! gggrrr can't live with them can't live without them! I rarely get flowers from my man. Apparently my birthday flowers are from my 2 year old dd this year! so sweet!!! 

Left - I see you celebrated your sons 1st birthday the day after my birthday! Congrats on his 1st birthday! Hope he had a good day! 

AFM - well had a busy weekend. Expecting another busy week at work. Looks like I'll be returning to work full time soon, so will make the most of not working on Monday's and Friday's!

Have a good week everyone!!


----------



## ShaRock

Mdc- I'm sorry to hear your news. It is a temporary setback. Arm yourself with information and I'm confident that together with your doctors you will find a solution. Stranger things have happened. I'll be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Kpme

The roses survived, and are opening, though I have no doubt they look a little beatup because they were out in the air all day. DH felt badly....either he will never buy me flowers again or next time he will put them in water! So silly.

Busy weekend for us and a busy week ahead. And then we go to NYC early Saturday morning. Lots to distract me during the TWW! Am at 7dpo (no dip, unfortunately) and am ready for the CBFM to stop chewing up sticks every day. Grr. This morning was my last one so it won't get another tomorrow!


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- I am so sorry to hear about your news. Do not give up or stop trying though. Miracles do happen. I know it is hard, but try to stay positive. I too have heard of good results with dilating the cervix. I am praying for you and thinking about you! Hang in there. :hugs:

Kpme- Thanks! My appt is March 11. Yay for 7dpo! FX'd for you and have fun this weekend! I ended up stopping peeing on the CBFM sticks after I knew for sure I ovulated so I would not waste them. 

I have been thinking and with what Mdc is going through right now, I do not think my presence in this group will be very healthy or fair to those of you still trying with difficulties. I will instead be quietly lurking and stalking this thread and praying for you all! I will pop in from time to time to say hello give you a quick update on me but wont go into too much detail. It just does not feel right or like I said fair to you fabulous ladies.

Sending baby dust to you all! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Star2011

Hello Everyone, 

Mdc am sorry to hear about that bump in your ttc journey. Just as Kiley says, miracles do happen. Keep up the faith. My prayers to you... Hugs. Please update us on how you are doing. 
Hope everyone else is doing fine. Will catch up with each one of you soon. Kiley and Left i dont mind you being here cheering us:) kileyJean, i dont know about others but i would love to hear how you are doing! 
Nothing new here, cd7. Been crazy busy at work and trying to keep sane. We have been doing mandatory overtime at my job because of high census of patients. Hopefully i ll get some time off to catch up with you Ladies here. Thinking of you all and positive thoughts to you always.


----------



## Star2011

Hey Kpme so proud of you on keeping up with SMEP. Praying for positive results from it for you. 

Have a good evening/afternoon everyone. Sending lots of positive energy your way.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kiley I for one would really love to hear all about you journey to motherhood . Just an idea but on another thread when I was ttc we made a " graduation page " for the thread where people to got their BFP could post and those who wanted to keep up with them could join in and visit . This thread could also continue but it gives everyone choices and an opportunity to keep contact with as much or as little information they like :) 

I'm happy to make the thread and post the link if everyone thinks its a good idea , it worked so well before :) and by the end of 14 months EVERYONE on the thread had graduated :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Thought I would pop in before my week turns to its usual manic state. 

Kiley - please don't go. I, too, love hearing progress of pregnancies! 
Left - love the idea of a graduation page!! 

I just realised tonight that I'm apparently in my fertile window. So just waiting on OH to get home from work! Teehee 
I recently filled in a form on the clearblue website and received an email this evening saying that someone will call me! FXed I'm accepted! I was a bit disappointed to find out that I totally missed the recruiting stage last year. So when I recently remembered I thought I would be proactive for once and google clearblue trials.


----------



## Pothole

Tonight I am aggravated, mostly with myself. AF is due next Tuesday and I have no reason to expect she wont show. I spent more on OPKs than on my last doctor appointment and got not one single positive. So I did some research online and started reading about how I need to test 2x daily and never first thing in the am. I feel like I just wasted a month and 4 tanks of fuel. I ordered a batch from Wondfo via Amazon, at least I wont feel like I'm spending my college loan payment each month on things I literally pee on. But this twice daily and never in the morning thing? Not listed on any of the packet info. I just really wish I'd read a bit more before I went diving into this process. I feel like I'm messing up.


----------



## Mauijaim

Mdc- I'm sorry to hear your discouraging news. I've been on this thread for a few months now and I've learned that pregnancy can beat the odds. We've had a few ladies that learned they had a blocked tube, endometriosis (or some other conception roadblock) and gave up for the month only to turn up pregnant the next month. So that being said, step back, take a breath, connect with your DH in a fun-loving way without TTC on your mind and see what happens. Sperm are pretty amazing, TINY creatures. Keep your chin up.

Left- I think the graduation thread is a great idea. I love hearing from our friends who are expecting and want to keep up on how they're doing, but for some of us here who are hitting roadblocks it may be easier to choose to read their journey rather than be faced with it on a rotten day. 

Pothole- you're just starting out and there's plenty of trial and error to the whole process. As you learn your cycle you'll start focusing down when to use your OPK sticks and save a little money. We've all been there. And just when we think we've got it down, a cycle will throw a curve ball. Just gotta roll with it.

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies. Hope everyone is having a good start to their week.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole !! Thins ttc buisness is a learning curve alright !! Once you've been around theses threads a while you'll feel you should be granted a medical degree as you will probably know more than most doctors !!! 

I made the same mistakes , chemist bought Opk at 19.99 for six initially !!! Now ic ( Internet cheapies) 60 for a tenner . Lol.... Come to think of it must get more ! 

As for testing , I still sometimes do first morning but its not reccomended . So I usually test around 11am and then sometime in the afternoon between 4-6 . Also most women have annovulatory cycles twice a year its the norm so maybe it was just one of those months ? 

Hi everyone else back to work after leave today was not happy this am ! Lol..... Ill go ahead and set up the graduation page and post the link :) 

Any ideas for a cool name for it ???? Ill put my thinking cap on


----------



## Left wonderin

So I've provisionally made this one :) ill change the name when we come up with a bette one :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-over-35/2291519-ttc-over-38-phase-2-bfp.html

Hope to see all of us " offically " over there someday soon but for now ... Who are our graduates ???? HEHEHEHEHEHEHE oh and I for one will be checking in regularly :)


----------



## Dandi

Hi ladies, I'm back. I'm sad to say my little bean didn't make it. So now we're back to square one. I guess we're technically a few months behind square one at this point really. D&C tomorrow then the torturous wait to see when I can start the joys of charting and testing again. It's devastating of course, as so many of you know, but I truly believe that it's all part of God's perfect plan and that will get me through. 

The heart breaking treck back to a TTC board was made much easier since I knew just where to come to find you lovely ladies. My first time here was too short anyway. I'm looking forward to continuing on this journey with you all until we all make it to the new "graduate school"!


----------



## Kpme

Dandi, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Big hugs to you. I suffered a mc in October at about 6 or 7w and it was so so hard. Take good care of yourself and be kind to yourself during this difficult time. I can say that it does get easier with time; just this weekend I was thinking to myself that I don't think about it as often. And then other times I still feel sad, or am reminded about the loss of that opportunity and promise, and that is ok. 

Do people in your real world know you were pg? I found it hard that many of my closest friends even did not know. But I found lots of kindness from the people who did know. Again, big hugs. My heart is heavy for you!


----------



## Dandi

Yes, my family, boss, and some close friends know. Honestly I wish I had told no one at this point because I'm trying to hold it together and their condolences or their own sadness about it just make me upset. And I quickly learned yesterday that so few people know the right thing to say, if there even is a right thing. But I'm sure I'd also be upset if no one knew and my husband and I were going through it all alone. It's just a bad situation any way you slice it I suppose. Thanks for the kind words. It makes it easier knowing so many ladies here on B&B know what it's like.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I am so sorry for your loss. Plain and simple there are no words, but I am sending you lots of positive energy and :hugs: 

Kpme, sounds like you have good timing and a great weekend ahead! Boys are so cute and clueless about flowers :winkwink: I agree it is all about the effort!

Skweek, GL this month! What is CB recruiting for? Might have missed it in previous posts. 

Pothole, sorry about the OPK strips, but I agree it takes a bit, but if you don't get positive OPKs that does not always mean this month is a bust. I do find different brands say test at different times. For instance the cb regular opk says afternoon, but the cd advanced on says morning. So I know it is hard, but hang in there. 

Left, I love the graduation page! I still love hearing about all the preggo progress!

Kiley, glad you are still doing so well! I can only imagine how nerve racking the 12 week wait must be. And I love having cheerleaders to cheer us on this crazy journey. 

Star, sounds like you are crazy busy with overtime, but easier to not be so caught up in TCC :winkwink: At least it has been working for me because I have been traveling for work the past two weeks. 

Hello to anyone I may have missed.

Thank you all for your positive thoughts! It really means a lot to have you lovely ladies to be there for the good and the not so good steps on this journey. I have an appt on the 19th to determine next steps. Still going to try this month maybe not like a mad woman, but might do every other day. I am CD12 today and started with opk (forgot to start earlier bc I was traveling). I am going to try the regular and advance CB OPKs to see if the agree with each other. I will let the group know what my little experiment says. I am also temping, but the readings are crazy likely because I have been back and forth to the east coast. I will try to attach it in my sig if I am smart enough. Ha! Better news I got an offer for the new job and I think it is a good fit!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! Back and refreshed from vacation &#8211; what an incredible experience! If you haven&#8217;t been to Yellowstone and like those kind of fun, exploration/adventure vacations, this is up your alley. Tons of gorgeous landscapes and wildlife to be seen and from what we learned, is much easier to see and be seen in the winter. I&#8217;m not a fan of winter at all but it definitely opened up some opportunities for us to see some cool things. And completely setting your mind to concentrate on other things besides work and TTC was amazing. Let me see if I can post a couple pics below&#8230;.this tricky thing&#8230;

Ok, so just catching up on a couple of pages&#8230;.JUST a couple&#8230; ;)
Kiley &#8211; awesome cake and announcement to hubs!! I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re still getting BFPs and things are going well!! I can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;re already at 5 weeks and next week is your first appt! So exciting! And I love hearing about how you&#8217;re doing (and miss Jessie, steno and lola for that reason too!) &#8211; I kinda feel like we&#8217;re the left out ones if you guys move on. But I understand how you&#8217;re feeling too so I hope that Left&#8217;s graduation page is the key! 

Left &#8211; only a couple of days now!!! Woot woot!! And you&#8217;re not going anywhere, hon. You belong with us! Great idea about the graduation page too &#8211; thanks for setting that up!

Mdc &#8211; oh no, I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about your cervix. I&#8217;ve never heard of that. I really hope that you respond to the dilation and you can get going on the rest. I am very glad to hear that all of your tests came back stellar, though. At least that stuff is good, now we just need to get in there! If what left says is right with the 4-6 week treatments, you and I could potentially be bump buddies! Hang in there &#8211; one step forward, two steps back it feels like sometimes. But I&#8217;m trying to think about it as a test &#8211; how much do we want this baby? 

Kpme &#8211; sounds like you had great timing with the SMEP! Have a great time in NYC this weekend. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll be a blast. I also wish the HSG had something to do with wine! :)

Star &#8211; that&#8217;s a great name for the March BFPs! I am so sorry AF decided to show up like that. I had something fairly similar happen while on vacation &#8211; heaviest day was while we were traveling 100 miles by snowmobile with about 142 layers of clothing on, stopping only at warming huts that had smaller, no-plumbing/electric/heat huts for bathrooms. We did not stop enough for me not to get a bit on my first layer of clothing &#8211; ugh. And also, are you sure we&#8217;re not the same person?! I just turned 39 and have a mom who had her first at 18 (me) and my sister also started at 23! So she&#8217;s done and I&#8217;m just getting started. I say I&#8217;m surrounded by Fertile Myrtles but everyone started at least a decade and a half before me &#8211; aunts, cousins, grandmother, sister, mom. The ONLY person who had a baby at an advanced age was my mother&#8217;s mom who had her at 43, I think. She&#8217;s my only hope!

Pothole &#8211; I&#8217;m with you on the Bieber thing. There must be an orphanage already set up for those kids. And try not to get too down &#8211; there are so many ups and downs in this entire process, not to mention alllll of the little details we learn along the way about how we should have been doing it last month. Unfortunately, most are learned in hindsight. Keep your chin up, hon &#8211; you&#8217;ll get there!!

Skweek! So good to hear from you! Glad the move went well but I&#8217;m so sorry to hear of the loss of your Aunt. You definitely need a vacation, lady. 

Dandi &#8211; I&#8217;m so, so sorry to hear of your loss. I&#8217;m glad you were able to come back to us, though. I&#8217;ve not had a mc (yet) so I don&#8217;t know exactly what you&#8217;re going through, but we&#8217;re all here for you, for sure. I hope the D&C went ok today with no issues. :hugs:

Afm &#8211; not too much going to be new with me until the end of the month. I think my 2nd varicella shot is on the 19th, then I think we can start getting into the IVF stuff while that wears off for another month. So I&#8217;m going to call today to get that IVF consult in the books and we&#8217;ll go from there. We should be able to start the process the last week of March, after my next AF. So I&#8217;ll be popping in to cheer you all on between now and then and then back in the race!
 



Attached Files:







buffalo.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









canyon falls.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 3









hayden.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - congrats on the new job offer!!!! Glad you're up and running with TTC this month despite the news too. As maui (I think?) noted - sperm are some tiny creatures, I'm sure no hole is too small for them!


----------



## Mdc

Wish I guess we were posting at the same time. I was just wondering how your vacay was going. Great pictures!

I am excited to see things are moving quickly for you and you quickly moving on the road for the BFP!


----------



## KileyJean

Dandi- I am so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I do not think any one can ever be prepared for that. I hope everything goes okay and will be praying for you.

Mdc- Congrats on the new job!! That is so great! I am glad you are not giving up and I think the every other day BDing plan is perfect. 

Wish- The end of March will be here before we know it! FX'd IVF goes well for you!

I posted in Left's new thread if anyone is interested in hearing about me. I will try to post regularly in there. I am praying that I get a bump buddy soon! Miss you girls! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, going to check your post now! Think I figured out the sig thing finally, and I had to go back to find the instructions you posted. Took me forever!


----------



## KileyJean

Yay Mdc! I can see your chart! I am going to be stopping by everyday to analyze it lol! ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Good evening everyone :) 
Dani firstly I'm heartbroken to read your news :( I'm so sorry your LO didn't make it . Please take good care of yourself and allow yourself to feel sad. Its really important . I'm so glad you have people who knew you were pregnant who can support you . When I had my mmc @12 weeks I had not told anyone as I was waiting for Christmas Day when I was 12+3 . Had little shoes wrapped up under the tree . Sadly I lost my LO on Christmas Eve and had to go into hospital . Had to tell everyone I was pg but had mc . So I ended up having to tell them anyway . I decided since that experience that I would tell everyone close early as I would need their understanding and support even more then . There is NO WAY I could go through a mc and the emotional wrench of it without support . I know your heartbroken but one day you will notice that the good days are out numbering the bad . You will never forget this LO , they are now part of you , your life journey both past and future xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Kiley I'm so happy you posted in the graduation thread :) ill be by straight away to Catch up ;) I hope we can track the others that were on here and got their BFP down :) 

Mdc welcome back :) congratulations on the new job . Exciting :) when do you start ? Do your current job know your leaving ? Gosh no hanging around for you girl !!! Appointment on the 19th that's great news :) looking forward to hearing the plan :)

Wish :) welcome home from holiday , that place looks amazing !! So the end of March !! Exciting days ahead for you too ... Gosh there is so much going on in this thread its hard to keep up !!! What a motivated bunch ye are lol.... 

Pothole hope you feeling better about the Opk :) has it a really sunk in your REALLY trying for a baby ;) eeeek I remember it took a while for me and ever time I thought about it I felt I was playing a game ! Hehehehehe 

Stat , Kmpe and anyone I've missed love to you all xxxxx



Less than a week to know my faith lol....... Tick tock


----------



## Kpme

You should call the thread bump buddies! Good idea Kiley!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. 

Had to take a break for a while as I was struggling a bit after my last loss.

I hope everyone is well.

I have had a look through some of what I missed but it's been very busy!

Welcome to all the new ladies. Nice to see so many "geriatric" hopefuls, lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, tui! I hope you're doing well. I'm glad you took the time to take care of you and come back to us when you were ready. :hugs:

any new plans or paths for you?


----------



## Mdc

Tui, welcome back! I am glad you took some time for yourself. 

Kiley, please do stalk my crazy chart!

Left, I have my FX'd for your appt next week! I bet it has seemed like forever, but it is so close. 

Hello to everyone else!

So my new job starts (hopefully) on the 6th of April. Have to do my background test and the drug test (no POAS but graduating to a cup!) 

Ok, so I am going to try and be stealthy this month with DH. In the past I have let him know we are 'in the zone' but might try to seduce him starting tonight and could sneak some sessions since it is the weekend. Stenotic cervix be damned! :haha: We should be receiving the SA analysis, and hoping for good news bc that could put a damper on the weekend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck on your mission, mdc! I'm just hearing Mission:Impossible music....lol :ninja:


----------



## KileyJean

Glad to see you back Tui!

Yes Mdc!! Seduce away starting tonight!! I noticed my husband did not catch on so much when I kept it to every other day. Good luck and beat those odds!


----------



## Pothole

Feeling so much better after today's amazing visit with my RE. 12 vials of blood today for all the off cycle stuff they can test. Should be starting Monday, so I'll call then to schedule my day 3 labs and an HSG. Hubs will be um...donating, and getting the fellas tested concurrently. So all the groundwork should be in place for a solid plan by April's cycle. I was a total wreck at work today, nearly sick with worry about this appointment. I have never been so happy to be wrong. They were all completely wonderful. I felt so calm and comfortable there.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so glad your appointment was so positive, pothole!! Feels good to take some action and get a plan in place to get some info. It's good that they took all of your blood for everything - I had a couple rounds of giving blood b/c the OB only tested a few things first, then went to the RE and they ordered more. It's great you're getting it all done at once. 

happy weekend, ladies! any fun plans?


----------



## jessiecat

Dandi- I'm so sorry to read about your news. Everything will be ok!!!! 
I'm actually glad you had people to support you after the miscarriage. I've had friends tell me about their miscarriage, not knowing they were pregnant at all, and that was kinda uncomfortable (not sure that's the best word) because i never got to enjoy the thrill of hearing good news in the first place. 
I had a miscarriage 13 years ago (omg) and I still sometimes think about what that baby would have been like. 

Tui- I'm glad you checked in! What's the plan now? 

Left- Thanks for starting the new thread!!! I will definitely be there!

WISH!!! Amazing pics. I love seeing wild buffalo-makes me think of a time when land was pristine and untouched. RE: TTC. The end of march/beginning of april is so close. You've been so patient thus far, what's a few more weeks?! :winkwink: Did you find out what your insurance covers and what you will be paying out of pocket? 

Pothole- you sound like me back in November. I had bloodwork taken a few times that cycle to make sure hormone levels were good and that I was ovulating. I had a HSG (one blocked tube) and hubby had his semen analysis. I got pregnant THAT MONTH. It's good to have has much info as possible. 

SK: Glad you're all settled into the new home! i read your 25 month breastfeeding sticker and i'm in awe. That's really great. I'll be happy just to make it through 6 months of breastfeeding. :/

Maui and Mdc- I read how you both felt down about the last BFNs. I hear ya- I only went through it for a couple of months, but it was still heart-wrenching. You have to look at each month as a fresh start though. Also, please don't feel like you're letting your DHs down. It takes TWO people to create this being! Everything has to be just right- from the temperature of his man parts, the PH of the semen, his swimmers. It's a miracle that any of us are here at all. 

Kiley- how ya feeling? My only symptoms up until 7 weeks were sore boobs and then the bi&chiness, exhaustion and overall sickness snuck in. I gotta be honest- I was completely miserable. I've had friends who didn't feel any difference at all during the first trimester. Hopefully you will be like them!!!

Hi to the rest of you, ladies!!! 
I have today off and I need to go and purchase some bigger, grandma-like underwear. My cute little undies are no longer comfortable. 

I've attached some pics. 15 week ultrasound and 17 week belly pic.
 



Attached Files:







15weekUS.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6









17weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Its good to touch base with you all today. Finally got some couple of days off to rejuvenate. 

Dandi- I am so sorry for your loss. May you continue to have comfort during this time. Thinking about your DH and you at this time. Praying for the best in the next phase of your life. 

Wish- maybe you are a sister from another mother lol. Its just so strange to share anniversary, both our mothers having babies earlier, us ttc # 1! when is your birthday? Maybe it&#8217;s the same as mine&#8230;it would so strange!. Love your vacation pics. Looks so peaceful. Glad you are back and refreshed from taking some time off somewhere you both enjoyed. 

Mdc- Am just like you&#8230; been busy with work and just got to start using opk today. I tempt once in a while and I know that doesn't help as much. My sleeping patterns changes a lot with shift work. All the best with tempting and getting DH to BD. Yes, I like the positive attitude too :). Congratulations on the new job. Yay! If we lived close we could have gone lunch or dinner to celebrate the new job.

Left- Hey thanks for that new graduation thread. I will also be stalking it to check on the graduates and hopefully we will be there as graduates. I am always glad of your positive insights and encouragement post. Next week is your appointment? Fx that all goes well. Update us please.

Kpme- That&#8217;s a cute story about the roses. It&#8217;s the thought that counts right? Think this is the weekend you are in NY with DH? That sure was a good plan to make the TWW go faster. Have fun. FX for good news after your TWW. 

Mau- Just checking, hope all is well.

Shar- Hows the going?

Kiley- Thanks for the update on the graduate thread. 

Pothole- Am glad your appointment went well. I can see things are falling into place. Good luck. 

Tui- Nice to meet you, you are the one that started this thread. Thanks for that. Hope you is well with you.

Skweek- nice to meet you too:)

Jesseicat- We havent met but cute baby pic and you too. All the best in the rest of the journey with your little one.

AFM: CD 11 here. I have been relaxed about this cycle. Just started using opk today, no peak yet. But will try and BD today. I have my long awaited annual pap finally rescheduled to March 18 and hopefully will talk to my OB about labs and other stuff. My OB also does fertility stuff so that helps. Nothing planned this weekend. Just taking it easy. DH and I are planning to go try a new Indian Restaurant opened in our area this weekend. That&#8217;s the only highlight of this weekend for us. Oh, and doing our taxes. Hoping everybody have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, so glad your appt went well! Half the battle is trying to find a practice you feel comfortable with. 

Jessiecat, what a cute bump! Sorry about the granny panties....oh the price we women have to pay :winkwink:

Wish, no big plans for me this weekend. All this work travel has worn me out and this is the is the first weekend in a while we can just chill-lax! 

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, I succeeded with my mission kind of, missed last night but made up for it this morning. Hopefully the flashy smiley will turn solid and we can get a big fat surprise. Yeah, I know I said I was going to lay back this month, but cannot help myself. :haha:


----------



## Mdc

Hi star! See you are looking at the page. :)


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. 

Jessie lovely bump. To answer your question, no plan, just one day at a time.

Praying for rain this weekend. Never thought I'd say that! But we have had a terrible drought this summer. I love the sound of rain on the roof, especially when I'm in the bath, lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) well I'm using my cbfm this month and feeling very pro active :) is it important to take temp too ? Or will it confirm and detect ovulation ? My appointment is on Monday so,if I've good news on the Ttc front it will be perfect timing for this month :) yipeeee . If its not I guess its more waiting for me . Not much I can do about it if that's the case so as the songs goes I'd just need to " let it go " ;) lol...... And try have some faith in the " bigger plan " I'm not very religious but do have a faith that helps :) 

Jess wow what a beautiful scan and bump :) so delighted so many are joining in the " graduate page :) don't worry we will all get there someday soon 

Time for food !!! Love to everyone


----------



## Dandi

Since we can't try again for a few months, I've decided to use that time to try to improve my health any way I can. I'm going to go back to a paleo diet, try to get some weight off, start using Progessence Plus, maybe some Q10 to help egg quality. Do any of ladies have any other natural suggestions that I should look into? I want to do all I can to help my situation so maybe it doesn't take as long to get a BFP next time.


----------



## Tui

Maca and Royal Jelly Dandi xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Complex b and omega 3 :)


----------



## ShaRock

Good Morning Ladies,

I've taken a few days off, I was making myself crazy reading blogs and sites, and just needed to give my brain a rest. 

Dandi - my heart breaks for you. I haven't been in your position, but I know how it feels to want to conceive so badly. I will keep you in my prayers. As for supplements, I'm taking CoQ10 (400) a day and 75 of DHEA. 6 teaspoons a day of Robitussin for the 5 days leading up to ovulation. This helps promote thin cervical mucus, eat wild yams during those same days. Then pineapple core, cut the core into 5 pieces and eat 1 piece a day starting the day after ovulation. Ask your RE to check your progesterone levels 1 week after O, this way you can start supplements if necessary. 

I'm happy to see that everyone else is moving along. The graduate page sounds like a great idea... I look forward to MY graduation ;)

AFM - I started another cycle with clomid and ovadrel. 50 mg of clomid CD 3-7. Had CD 12 sono and I have 2 nice mature follies... On the right side. So we are not doing IUI, we will have timed BD and pray that the left tube can reach over and grab the egg from the right side. Stranger things have happened, so I'm staying prayerful and hopeful. I triggered on Friday and today, CD 14, I'm definitely feeling my usual O pains. My temp are still low, so I'm expecting to see a spike tomorrow. My OPK showed peak yesterday. My hubby is wiped out, but he is being a real trooper. We've BD CD 9,11,13, and 14. 

Baby Dust to you all!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Hope you have all had a good weekend. 

Tui - Welcome back! So glad you took some time out! Good plan! 

MDC - So glad to hear about the new job!! On the TTC front - my infertility nurse (From when we were TTCing with DD) said to DTD every other day. So a good idea! 

Pothole - YAY for getting an HSG scan OK'ed and good luck! It was 6 weeks post HSG scan that I fell pregnant with my DD! I have heard so many positive stories of BFP's post HSG scans!! 

Jessiecat - 17 weeks already!! Oh my time really does fly by!!! And my BFing ticker really needs to be changed. Finally stopped feeding to sleep just 3 weeks ago when DD was 27 months (and 1 day old!!) HAHA Love that bump!!!! Hopefully not long till I, and lots of us here, get one too! 

Star - Hiya! When I saw you post I thought I haven't said hi to you yet!! I love a good Indian restaurant!! Hope your meal was good!

ShaRock - GL with this clomid cycle!!! Praying for a good result this cycle for you! 

AFM - not much to report on here. I think I O'ed early this past week so puts me at about 5 DPO. If nothing happens this month I will make an appointment to see my new Dr. 
OH has spent some time in the garden pulling out tress we definitely wanted OUT!! 3 down 1 to go. Also popped to Ikea yesterday for a few bits for the house. Fetched DD's kitchen today, that my dad made for her. She was a bit confused at their house but when we got it here she was really excited. She has spent all afternoon playing with it! 
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! 
as I said in the other thread - Jessie, your bump is awesome! I'm so happy for you. I hope you are able to join the Graduates thread! And yes, i found out that a lot more is covered than I thought AND we've already hit our deductible for the year, so that's all good news. Appt for the consent scheduled for 3/24, which is also DH's bday. :)

star - bday is in December, you? here's another one for you - a friend of mine in high school had nicknames for a few of us and mine was 'Star' b/c I reminded him of Jamie Gertz's character on The Lost Boys - ha!

shar - glad you gave yourself a little mental break. Good luck on this clomid cycle!

dandi - I got nuthin' as far as supplements but I wish you luck in the next few months in reaching your goals. They are good goals to have!!

left - thinking about you tomorrow!! Fx'ed!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) hope you all had a good weekend , I just chilled , ate nice food and went for a walk . They go too quickly :( I've my appointment tommrrow pm , hopefully will find out if I'm good to go .... Ill keep you posted ;)


----------



## Bajayby

Hi All,:hi:

I hope it's ok for me to join this thread.
I'm 37 and currently in the tww for my third IUI after 2 unsuccessful attempts. 

Sending you all some baby dust :dust: I hope we all get our BFPs real soon.:thumbup:


----------



## Tui

Welcome bajayby, good luck this cycle x


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - I can't wait for your update! good luck!

bajayby - welcome and good luck! what dpo are you? How long have you been trying? I guess I mean - what's your story, morning glory? ;) we now have two ladies from Ireland!! :)


----------



## Mdc

Good morning lovely ladies!

Left, not sure about the cbfm and what it all measures. If it is estrogen and LH like opks you might need to temp. I believe temping is the only way to really know if you O'd, but who the heck am I kidding I just started to temp this month :haha: I cannot wait to hear good about your appt, and expecting to see you change to TTC!

Dandi, I am glad you are being proactive and getting healthy. I am not taking much, mucinex (like what Sha is taking but in an extended pill formulation), B complex, and prenatals. As for the robitussin/mucinex there is not much out there, but it does make sense to me pharmacologically since it thins out mucus when you have a cold so you can cough it up (gross I know), makes sense it would thin other mucus like substances. I am noticing I get more watery CM no EWCM yet this month but should show up later today I hope. I am going to add some pineapple with the core to my green smoothies (did last month too), but I am not as sold on that one but what the heck it tastes yummy. I am also adding in some fertility yoga and meditation daily just to keep me from being a crazy person :winkwink: Can I ask you what Processence plus is? 

Tui, I know I have heard those two names before, but can you remind me what they are supposed to help with?

Sha, glad you are back and I know sometimes you need a mental break. Good luck with the mature follicles and hopefully they jump ship to the other tube! We are pretty much cycle buddies this month. I am cd17 and may OPK peaked yesterday too. Your BD schedule is impressive. GL. 

Skweek, thanks for the info and I think it is working better on DH. I used to love playing with my mini kitchen when I was little. My cousin and I used to make gourmet crackers (aka garlic butter on saltines) with my easy bake oven. Sounds like you have a great chance this month, and hopefully you will not need to schedule a doc appt next month except to confirm your BFP!

Wish, glad your deductible is met already! Cannot wait to hear about your process next month. 

Bajaby, welcome and good luck this month. 

Hello to everyone else. 

Afm, mission seduce husband a success so far! The hard one will be tonight because he will probably catch on. My goal is to BD tonight or tomorrow since I peaked on the advanced opk yesterday morning. Not sure my temps will help much this month because they are so crazy. Some of it is bc I am still trying to figure it out and then the other half was my travel schedule back and forth to the east coast. So far my experiment with both the advanced and regular clear blue opks is a little conflicting. Peaked on advance with fmu, but not in the afternoon with the regular. The line on the regular was pretty close to the control so I might have not had a concentrated enough sample (btw drinking so much water to help with CM is not conducive to not peeing for 4 hours :wacko: ) I will test with the regular opks until they stop being positive. I have heard some conflicting things about LH surge, so I want to see how long I surge. Some places state it does not matter how long the surge is but assume that you O 12-48 hours later and then other places say BD until after the surge is over. I might not be the best candidate with my stenotic cervix to test what works better, but giving it the good ole' college try. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Dandi

Mdc - Progessence Plus is a natural essential oil blend from Young Living. I used to be really into essential oils and I still would be if my husband didn't detest the smell of anything and everything with a fragrance. It balances your hormones and there are many success stories of women conceiving. The founder's wife was using a similar oil blend, Sclaressence, when she got pregnant at 58. I figure it's worth a shot, but I'm probably not going to order any right away. I'll try the supplement combo that I have for a couple of months first before adding anything else in. 

Yesterday I went and got Maca, Royal jelly, and CoQ19 Ubiquinol, to add to my daily supplements (and Bromelain capsules for post ov since I don't like pineapple). I was just talking cheap prenatals and fish oil and doing paleo when I got my BFP in January. I also ordered some new prenatal vitamins called Fertile Woman One Daily that were crazy expensive, but if it helps improve my egg quality I figure I'll try it!

The wait is killing me already. We're supposed to wait until I've had 3 regular periods, but I think 2 is the most I'll be able to manage before trying again... unless I find out that something else caused the miscarraige, in which case, all these plans may be for nothing. I go Thursday for my follow up appt and hopefully they will be able to tell me the pathology results so I know what went wrong. Until I get the green light to try for another little blessing, I'll be living vicariously through you ladies who are actively trying!

:dust:


----------



## Mdc

Thanks Dandi! Hoping your follow up appt goes well.


----------



## SFLGirl313

Hello All, I hope it's okay for me to join in. I'm 38 and TTC #1. I too did not feel the urge to have kids early in life. I recenlty married and decided we both would like to have a little one to chase around. we started trying in December 2014. We found out I we were pregnant on 2/26/15, only to miscarry on 3/3/15. i've gone through some of the treads on here and I would like to say i'm sorry to those who have also lost. 


I'm new to this site and new to all the pregnancy/conceiving terms. 
I hope the baby fairy visits us all. 

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) well no green light yet but still very optimistic . The consultant I went to see must have been a mind reader lol... He was LOVELY and so positive about ttc :) I wasn't expecting much about ttc at my appointment but he raised it as an issue first as my GP who referred me put it in my referral letter I was anxious to try again . He told me its likley I have Graves' disease and not thyroiditis as I'm still over active even with meds and he would have expected it to flip by now if it was the other . Won't bore you all with the medical stuff so ill get right to the interesting stuff about TTC . He said my levels are going in the right direction :thumbup: but not there yet . I can't ttc on my current medication as it can cause foetal abnormalities . He thinks to give me the best chance at TTC and a BFP , a successful sticky beanie my levels need to be right again . He is keeping me on my current meds for another 6-8 weeks and will see me again . He is keeping a close eye on me :happydance: usually appointments are 3-6 months apart !!! If levels have stabilised which he is hoping they will by then judging on last 3 blood draws he will swap my meds to one safe to conceive on . 

This is the good bit !! He then said that " when I get pregnant " eeeek I love that man !!! He will keep me on the new meds for the firs tri ( safe for baby ) and switch me to the other med for the second and third tri . I was so concerned with me being an oldie he would just dismiss me but he was so encouraging . 

Even with the bad news of having to wait again.... I felt tons better leaving the appointment : I've to have a scan and stuff between now and my next appointment too . 

So ill be here as a cheerleader for now girls ::flower:


----------



## Mdc

Welcome SFL! I am sorry for your loss, but this group of lovely ladies are full of support and information so you are in the right place. 

Left, well crap sorry about the bad news but the doc sounds awesome and I am glad you like him. Glad he is seeing you so soon and sounds very of optimistic with the 'when you get pregnant talk'. Positivity is contagious :thumbup:


----------



## Tui

Royal jelly for egg health but its fantastic for all sorts of things. Good for men too, sperm wise. Remember it may take 3 months.

Maca for hormone regulation and energy. 

Inconclusive about whether its ok to take when pregnant, so best to stop when you get bfp. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I haven't tried any of these supplements - I've only been taking a gummi prenatal that seems to have an overabundance of a lot of B vitamins, folic acid, etc. I'll have to ask the RE if I should take any of these other items.

welcome SFL! I'm very sorry to hear of your recent loss. I've never gone through it but my heart just aches for all who have.

left - I'm sorry you still have to hold off! we're going to be TTC buddies! :) I'm glad you love your doc, that's half the battle these days. 6-8 weeks will fly by, look how quickly this last batch has! Overall, I'm VERY happy to hear that things are going in the right direction for you!! :flower: You and I can be the cheerleaders here!


----------



## Dandi

Welcome SFL! I'm so very sorry for your loss. You'll find lots of support here. These ladies are wonderful. 

Left- The wait sucks, but I think that sounds like a very promising appointment! So glad that your doctor sounds so caring and optimistic. I'll be on the cheerleading team for about 8 weeks too to keep you and Wish company. =)

Thanks for that info Tui! I had read something like that about Maca but I wasn't sure if it was saying to stop taking it after BFP or not. Glad you clarified for me!


----------



## Tui

Welcome sfl. Sorry for your loss. 

I hope you hit lucky soon.


----------



## SparklyK

Hi! Im new here, and Im trying for my first and Im 38 as well! Im so happy you posted this! Im on the second round of clomid 100mg, praying this is it!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) my fellow cheerleader ;) lol..... We need to think of uniforms Hehehehehe 

Welcome spark :) come join the party :) its one you want to get knocked up at:haha:


----------



## SparklyK

What is FF?


----------



## Bajayby

Wish2BMom said:


> left - I can't wait for your update! good luck!
> 
> bajayby - welcome and good luck! what dpo are you? How long have you been trying? I guess I mean - what's your story, morning glory? ;) we now have two ladies from Ireland!! :)

ha ha!! 'What's the story, morning glory' :haha:...what a great welcome..thanks a million :winkwink:

Here's my story...I'm part of a ss couple..had my first IUI in Jan of this year, that was our first ever try...had my second attempt on the following cycle and here we are now...on our third attempt.

Today, Tuesday, I am 7dpiui. Have been feeling cramps on off for the past two days - they seemed to have stopped now though. I have sore bbs and apart from some creamy cm earlier today, I have no other symptoms.

Anybody considering IUI or want to ask me any questions, please feel free :thumbup:

Best of luck to all -I'm sending you all some 'luck o' the Irish' for the month that's in it :dust:


----------



## Tui

Good luck honey. I'm cd1 today and going to start trying again now my cycle is (hopefully) normal again. 

I'll take some of that luck please. I'm a paddys day baby so a birthday bfp would be just great!


----------



## Bajayby

Tui said:


> Good luck honey. I'm cd1 today and going to start trying again now my cycle is (hopefully) normal again.
> 
> I'll take some of that luck please. I'm a paddys day baby so a birthday bfp would be just great!

I am gladly sending you some luck @Tui. Best of luck this cycle, I have mt fingers crossed too. :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, bajay! luck 'o' the Irish right back atcha, but I only have a wee bit in me blood (though that's the only part that counts according to my grandmother!) 

Welcome, sparkle - FF is Fertility Friend, an online Basal Body Temp tracking site where you can take your daily temp and track it to see if you have a biphasic (or triphasic) chart, proving that you did and when you ovulated. You can track a bunch of other things there too, like your symptoms, etc. You can compare charts to others, to your own past months. It's a great tool to help you to get to know your cycles.

left - HA! may the cheerleader uniforms help us in *other* ways to get to that BFP! ;)


----------



## Mdc

Tui, thanks for the info. And best of luck this month!

Wish, I love me some gummy prenatals! So much better than horse pills. 

Sparkly, welcome and good luck to you!

Dandi, left, and wish, love cheerleaders, but excited for these next months to fly by so you can get going again!

Bajaby, sounds like some promising symptoms, maybe cramping from implantation! Thanks for offering to talk about the IUI process. I am not there, but if I ever have to I am sure I will have a thousand questions!

Hello to everyone else out there. 

My DH is a little too observant yesterday and caught me carrying an opk stick. Busted! Did not BD last night, but made up for it this morning. Kind of wanted to temp bc this is my first month and curious to see if I see a shift, but had to make the call an extra BD session bc hubby was waking up or temp....guess which won out :winkwink: Did an opk this afternoon and the surge is over so interested to see my temps in a couple days. Based on cervix watch :haha: this month it external OS feels open, but I guess we will see maybe it was the internal OS the radiologist was blocked. The SA has not returned yet, which sucks and may have to have DH call to check on it. Not sure if unless I have the paper results my doc will go over the results at my appt on the 19 (DH had a previous Vegas trip planned so he cannot come-lucky dog...he is going to miss all the fun. Not!) Likely on the symptoms spotting, yippee!

:dust:


----------



## Pothole

Wow this place is hopping! I love it! I started this morning, and I've never ever been happier about it. I was on the phone 2 minutes later to schedule my cd 3 labs (Thursday) and that day I can set up the HSG. It's actually really hitting now. I'm trying to have a baby. A real human person that I am eternally responsible for. I am a university educated, home owning, professional who has been married for 13 years...and this is the most adult I've ever felt. It's bizarre.


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol pot hole !! Its all go :) and just wait tll you start poas ( peeing on a stick ) lol... Do you think you will be a early or late tester . I've tired both ways in the Tww and testing early makes me less anxious I think . Haven't decided wha to do next time round . 

Mdc so do you think your offically in the Tww ? If so when is testing day ? 
Tui are you temping etc this cycle or just lots of b'ding ? Lol
Welcome baby jay hope this is your month 

Dandi and wish are ye guys goona try do something to get your bodies baby ready ?? I've a friend on here chatting with her two years now , she is 43 LO is 18 months ttc again . No BFP for 8 months , changed her diet now two in a row ! I've asked her for the details . Ill share when I get them lol .. She is putting it down to the changes in her diet 
Anyone I've missed sorry as I'm sure there are some lol...


----------



## Dandi

I absolutely believe that changes to the diet can help. We had been trying for a year and I didn't get my first BFP until I started eating a paleo diet. I went off of it during the pregnancy because I wanted junk food so much. I'm going back to paleo now and hope I can stay strict with it at least through the first tri of the next BFP if I'm so lucky.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm ill have to google that dani lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole - it's crazy, right?? Even after over a year of trying, I saw a car commercial last night about from a mom's perspective, looking at her daughter through the years and how she's grown up in the back of her Suburu or something. I kinda freaked like 'am I ready for this responsibility?!' But yeah - I've been selfish enough, I want to bring a little Wish+Wish's DH into this world!

left - good question. I haven't really changed anything b/c I don't feel that I eat too badly. The only bad things I really crave are pizza and popcorn, and wine. Since Jan, I've started working out a bit more and I've lost around 4 lbs (not a lot for 2+ months, but I don't have a lot to lose to begin with). I would like to lose 5 more but I don't think this is what is hindering my baby-making. I really think it's DH's sperm and my eggs (his 2nd SA was worse than his first). To lose the weight, I've cut back on coffee (for the sugar) and am drinking way more green tea, trying to add more veggies and fruit to my diet and cutting back on carbs (even cut out croutons on my salad! GAH!). 

I am very curious to see what your friend did, though. Maybe I can roll a few more changes into this. And I just sent a note inquiring about a local gym here that offers kickboxing - I think I want to add that to the workout routine!

dandi - I give you props! A colleague of mine was doing paleo and his and his wife both lost 20 lbs! that ones seems really hard/rigid to follow but if it works...!


----------



## Kpme

Hi all! Sorry for the pause, but just back from our minibreak in NYC! We had a great time and ran ourselves ragged with all the walking. It was warmish and just felt so nice to be outside!

Welcome to the newcomers!

I decided to take a cheapie test before we left on our trip and it was a solid BFN. Tomorrow is test day according to FF, and hoping that if AF is going to come she just hurries up and arrives today. I realize that I'm going to be traveling for two nights for work in my next window. Gah!

DH is back to work, but I've got the rest of the week off, doing some projects and relaxing at home.


----------



## Wish2BMom

kpme - welcome back! Glad you had a good time! any chance you tested too early before? a solid week or so before actual test day, I'd think it's very possible. Feeling anything?


----------



## Mdc

Good morning everyone. 

Pothole, I remember how it felt that first month, so adult-like. Good luck with all the tests!

Left, yes I am in the TWW. I usually try not to test early bc not sure if I could handle a faint positive and then a negative. Although since I have never had a bfp, even if it would be a chemical at least I would know it is possible. Hmmm, decisions decisions. I will likely test Monday the 23rd (day before AF) my LP is on the longish side (15-16 days). Guess that is good but makes for a long tww. 

Dandi, good luck with paleo, it is hard I know but have heard lots of success stories. 

Wish, yum...craving pizza now. Lol! Sorry about the second SA is down a bit, but hopefully with taking the next step it does not matter. 

Kpme, welcome back. Sorry about the bfn, but i like what wish said....maybe too early. Fingers crossed for when you test again! Work travel makes things hard. Both DH and I travel a bit for work. I had a dream one time that I made him fly out to BD bc I was in my window. :haha:

Hello to everyone else!

Ok, I finally get why temping is so fun. Got my first verified shift and cross-haired my O! I was like a little kid when ff showed I O'd. :haha: I am officially DPO 4, so now just a waiting game. Nothing yet just a little constipation which is weird for me, but way too early to tie that to anything. 

:dust:


----------



## Star2011

Hello Everyone,

Kpme- Glad you had a good mini vacation. Which dpo did you test? It may be early as Wish and Mdc say. Dont give up hope yet. Fx for you. 

Mdc- Yay for the cross-haired. You are headed in the right direction. Good luck this cycle. 

Wish- Thanks for being a cheerleader:) I too cheer you in your journey. All the best. Btw my birthday is October, DH's is December like you and he is always excited like a kid that month coz of 3 things we celebrate. 

Left- Am happy to hear the good news on your appointment. So encouraging. Time flies before you know it you will be ttc again. 

Skweek- I didnt get to enjoy the Indian food. Fell sick that weekend. Maybe next time. Hope you are well. 

I do hope the rest of the group is doing well and excited to meet the new comers.
Baby dust to us all!

AFM, DH had a bad cold with a lot of coughing , joint pains, sore throat and passed it on to me this last weekend. Didnt do much other than stayed at home and nursed ourselves back to health. I finally got my peak on opk yesterday, cd16 and did bd yesterday and will try and have a session today and the next couple of days if we can. This cycle its a relaxed one for me. Not stressing our like the last couple cycles.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc yipeeee for crosshairs its exciting when you get them :) I especially love getting solid ones ;)


----------



## Kpme

I suppose you all could be right. I was 12dpo when I tested before my trip. I've really had very little symptoms, which is also why I think AF is about to show. Though for the past two days my boobs are KILLING me. I groaned when I took my bra off last night. But that could go either way, obvi.

I think I'm going to wait it out to see if AF show today and if not, I will test tomorrow. Today's vacation project is to research accupuncture stuff. Has anyone tries/considered it?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope so, kp!

I had a friend that did acupuncture and she did get pregnant. That said, she's also had at least 3 mcs so I don't know that the acupuncture was directly related or coincidental.

Happy Friday everyone! I think I O'ed over the past day or so - no BD'ing. BUT, this should be my last O with no trying! Though I'm assuming you don't actually 'try' with IVF. Sheesh - so much to learn! Anyway, next O is going to hopefully coincide with our trip to New Orleans! I would LOVE to conceive in my most favorite city and the city where we got engaged!!! <3
(I've even contemplated suggesting 'Nola' as a middle name if we have a girl :) it's not a terribly pretty-sounding name to my ears but I love what it means to me!)


----------



## Mdc

Star, good luck with the BD and I hope you feel better. 

Kpme, cannot wait to hear your test results! Fx'd. I have thought about acu a bit, and there are some studies that it did help especially those in IVF. I am a bit terrified of needles, so not sure how it would relax me. I am such a baby. :haha:

Wish, yeah that it is the last cycle not trying!!! I absolutely love Nola!!! Such a cute name and an amazing story behind it (especially when you conceive her there :winkwink:)

Not much on my side but boring DPO 5. The nips are a tad sore which is odd for me because I do not get that. Actually I never have much feeling in them much to the disappointment of DH. Guess I should not have told him and 'played along', not that I ever just play along. :rofl: So glad it is almost the weekend, and hope you ladies have a great one!

:dust:


----------



## Kpme

OMG! You girls were right! I decided to take a test later today, and it was positive!!!! I guess SMEP Worked!!! I then decided to double check the dollar store test with the one higher quality one that I have and it was almost an instantaneous positive! I am so excited! 

This puts me at 5w, 2d by LMP. I called my OBs office and they are going to have me come for an US on Apr. 3! And then go back for my first appt on Apr. 10. All so exciting! It feels a bit surreal. I've really had very very few symptoms (unlike last time), except my boobs are killing me. I went out and bought a new sports bra today to see if it helps some. I can't believe you girls were right!


----------



## Star2011

Yay Kpme! Oh my gosh am sooooooooo happy for you. Have you told DH yet? Thats some good news!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kmpe !!!! I just knew it !!! Yipeeeee ..... It was the sore boobs that gave it away ;) lol.......
I told ya march would be a lucky month with more to come ;) I'm guessing by summer our graduation thread will be extremely crowded :) 

Congratulation :) so happy for you xx


----------



## Dandi

Ahhhh! So exciting kpme! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Star2011

Mdc-Thanks an doing better now. Hahaha you killing me with that comment on feeling on the nips lol. My fx are crossed you are next with bfp! 

Wish- i like the name Nola. Am sure you will have a good time in New Orleans. Thats one of the places i would like to visit one of these days. Dh is ok with the name Nola?

The graduate thread is filling up with new grads&#55357;&#56842;. Sticky baby for you kpme and happy 9 months! 

Hope everybody is having a good Friday. Nothing new here. Guess am 1 dpo. Enjoying the good weather. Nothing special planned for the weekend. Dh and I Will go visit some friends on sat, then go play soccer on sunday. We have a local indoor league that we play once or twice a week with some friends here. I will also try and have a glass on green beer on St Partricks day coz i will only be about 5dpo and i think thats ok? What are you guys doing this weekend?
Enjoy the weekend everybody&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Star2011

You are so right Left about the graduation thread filling up by summer... I can also feel it :)


----------



## Mdc

OMG! OMG! OMG! A big fat congratulations KPME!!!!! Wow first Kiley and then you we are dropping like flies! I would say cheers but no alcohol for you for nine more months! I will have a glass for you though :winkwink:

Star, I would say yes on the green beer. If you think implantation does not happen till on average DPO 10 you should be fine. It is my thought to enjoy in now while you can.


----------



## Left wonderin

Star you could maybe even risk 2 ;) lol......


----------



## Star2011

Hahaha Left... Dont you think 2 i ll be stretching it:) but if the mood is good, i do 2 lol


----------



## Star2011

Am still excited for Kpme, you would think its me that got the BFP! I ll drink 2 glasses of wine to celebrate KPME VICTORY! Hurray to KPME!


----------



## Left wonderin

Nah nothing crosses the placenta till 6 weeks lol..... You will be just fine :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Anyhow you HAVE to raise a glass with me :) don't think we have green beer here in Ireland lol


----------



## Mdc

Ok twist my arm I will have two also! 

Btw, Kiley posted an update on the expanding graduation page.


----------



## Star2011

I will Left! How comes you dont have green beer. Am not Irish but i celebrate St Partricks day.... Actully like the day coz thats the only day i get to drink green beer:)


----------



## Star2011

Mdc- Thanks for joining me :)


----------



## Star2011

Going to read Kiley post. Brb.


----------



## Pothole

Kpme! That is amazing news! I am so insanely happy for you!! Baby dust us all!


----------



## KileyJean

OMG Kpme!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Yay! Another bump buddy!!!! It will be nice to be in a group with others that are newly prego. The other group I am in, most are quite a bit further along than I. I totally knew you were pregnant when you said it hurt when you took your bra off! Happened the exact same way with me! And my boobs NEVER hurt with my period. Didn't have much for symptoms either. Even now. 

Mdc one of my very first symptoms was constipation. I was 8DPO when I had my pap and my doctor could even tell I was constipated. It's rare for me to get that way as well. Good sign for you. Means your progesterone is nice and high. Progesterone slows digestion down so baby can get some of your nutrients before they go through your body. 

Star don't worry about having a drink. I had a glass of wine on Valentine's day at 5dpo. 

Jessie- super cute baby bump. I hope mine is as cute as yours! Glad to have you in the Grad thread!

Baby dust and prayers for the rest of you I have been silently stalking and cheering you on! I Have been willing you all pregnant so I can have my bump buddies!


----------



## Kpme

haha, thanks for all the great messages, and I'm so glad to know wine was consumed in celebration! I will confess I had one glass with dinner in NYC On two nights after getting my bfn and being sure I has not pg because of no symptoms! I am glad I enjoed them!!

I did tell DH. He was teasing me about something, and I said, "is that how you are going to talk to your pregnant wife?" He just looked at me stunned. When I told him I was 5 weeks he got mad because he thought all the bd was for naught because I had to remind him how the counting works....he thought for a split second that I was already pregnant by that time. Cute.

We are probably going to hold off on telling anyone for a bit. Last time I told my sister right away but I am not sure what I am going to do. Today is their 1 year old birthday party for our niece (they live in CT and we aren't going, but stopped by for a quick mini party last weekend on our way to NYC) so I don't want to trump her day anyway. Unclear whether the party is for my niece or my sister.....:p

Gotta run! Thanks for all the good wishes. Enjoy those green beers!


----------



## jessiecat

CONGRATS KPME!! 

Kiley and KPME: I completely stopped drinking during the first tri but i've had two 1/4 glasses of wine in the 2nd tri. My OB also gave me the go- ahead to drink coffee again so i have a few 1/2 cups per week. Helps with the headaches that are more common in the 2nd tri. 

Wish: I think Nola is an absolutely beautiful name! We were actually going to use "Lola" for a first name if we had a girl, but then another friend beat us to it. 

Left: One of my patients is from Ireland and was saying you guys actually celebrate St Paddy's Day! I thought it was only an American holiday, similar to Valentine's Day. ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Haha yes it's a national holiday :) no work !! That's the best bit !! Ill probably have a green milkshake lol..... And go watch a local parade my niece is in with the brownies :) 

Jessie cannot believe your almost half way already OMG !!! That went by very quickly !


----------



## Tui

Congratulations honey. Wonderful news xx


----------



## sugargully

Congrats KPME! Wonderful news!


----------



## jessiecat

Left: How fun! I want to try a green milkshake! Yea, i can't believe i'm almost halfway done. I'm getting excited to meet this kid. :baby:


----------



## Pothole

Tuesday is my HSG and I'm starting to freak out a little. Any words of advice out there? Is it crazy that I'm hoping the problem is me and not DH? I just don't think he would handle it well at all.


----------



## jessiecat

Hey Pothole-
I had my HSG a few weeks before I got my BFP. I took 800 mg Ibuprofen about one hour before the procedure. It was easy for me. I've had pap smears that were more uncomfortable. It showed one block tube, but I got pregnant anyhow. Hope it's as easy for you and all is well anatomically!


----------



## Tui

Pothole said:


> Tuesday is my HSG and I'm starting to freak out a little. Any words of advice out there? Is it crazy that I'm hoping the problem is me and not DH? I just don't think he would handle it well at all.

I felt the same. Men are crap at that sort of knowledge. All will be fine. SOooo many people get pregnant after a HSG. You will be next xx


----------



## Pothole

Thanks tui and Jessie! Hubs was supposed to go last week for his analysis. He ended up with a stomach bug so he rescheduled for tomorrow. Honestly, I think he psyched himself out about it to the point of physical illness. I understand fully why women are the ones who go though childbirth.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes men do not handle it well ..... Lol ........ I think we would be extinct as a species if we let them take charge of this end of buisness !!!


----------



## ShaRock

Kpme -CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! This group has the good mojo. It is nice to see so many BFP in our age group. It gives me hope.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, I can't believe I missed your post by minutes last friday, kpme!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: :dance:

pothole - i'm with the ladies, my HSG was better than a pap, though there were more people in the room. But I had some great ladies that were walking me through the entire process and when it was over, I was like 'that's it?'. I didn't take anything beforehand and I was fine, but I was told to take ibuprofin just in case. I hope you're one of the magically fertile ones right after and get your BFP!

thanks all about the name 'Nola'! We'll see - I haven't told DH that idea yet, I figure I'll save that card for when we're actually pregnant. :) He already thinks I'm too obsessed with NO, I don't think he's going to go for the name! Jessie - I love the name Lola too!!

Getting 2nd varicella shot this Thurs. We did BD this past Friday, which would have been around O time, so I'm hoping I didn't royally mess something up. I mean, the chances are super slim anyway but if we did catch that egg, it won't even come up on a test by Thursday (would be 7dpo). Grrr...


----------



## Mdc

Hello everyone! Looking forward to hear some of the symptoms spotting in the next few weeks. I think Sha and Star are there, but maybe some others. :winkwink:

Pothole, I can understand your worry about the HSG. I was not able to get mine completed, but most people say it was no big deal. I would do the 800 IBU 1 hr prior and try your best to relax. My tech and doc were so nice and reassuring which made me feel better. I agree that you kind of want it to be you. I was so certain after my initial blood work that it was likely going to just be a timing issue or maybe DH. Sort of shocked when it might be part me with my stenotic cervix, but I am full on board with doing what ever needs to happen to get the job done. DH hated the SA also, and he was bothered by it. Maybe they will let him bring in a sample? It would take the pressure off. 

Wish, me being the geeky pharmacist I looked up some things on the Varicella vaccine and pregnancy. According to the CDC it is only a theoretical risk about pregnancy and the potential risks. They do not recommend anything if you do fall pregnant and it is not a reason to consider termination. The manufacture had a pregnancy registry and after 17 years of monitoring those who got the injection and became pregnant within 3 months there have been no cases of congenital varicella syndrome or risk for other birth defects. I think you are in the clear, the registry is voluntary but 17 years was good enough for them to stop tracking because it was not worth monitoring any more :thumbup:


Not much going on with me on DPO8. I had a huge temp spike on Friday, but it was likely because hubby and I got in a silly argument and he decided he wanted to apologize at 445 am when he could not fall back asleep. Sweet he could not wait to apologize, but really at that early hour. :dohh: I have much more creamy CM this month which I think is unusual, but maybe not because I have only really been charting my secondary symptoms last month. Right now my stress is that I gave my two week notice today, and just waiting on HR to reach out to me. I feel 99% sure there will be no snags but I am just a worrywart. :haha:

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you so much, mdc!! I read the same but you wrote it in a better way that made more sense! :)

I hope your spike is the opposite of an implantation dip like with Lanfear (I forget who knows who here, she's on a few other threads). She had a HUGE spike one night and thinks that was her implantation b/c it was paired with back and hip pain. The egg must have rocketed into her uterine lining! FX'ed you start feeling more symptoms soon!


----------



## Bajayby

Hi All,

Hope you are all good. Congrats to all of the new BFPs. Soz to those who the witch got, fx'd for your next cycle. 

I'm sorry to say that I'm out and will be out for a while.

I've had three consecutive failed IUIs :cry: and need to take some time out to gather myself emotionally, psychologically and physically. 

I will decide on my next step and use the time to save some money for what that might be.

I'll be popping online every now and then to ask for advice or have some questions answered, but won't be back in a tww forum for a while.

I'd like to wish you all the very best with TTC and TWW.

:dust: to all.

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Mdc

Bajayby, what crappy news and I am so sorry to hear. Take care of yourself and come back when you are ready. 

Wish, you are most welcome. As for the temp spike I do stalk the other threads, so I almost thought the same thing. Fingers crossed, but no other symptoms so who knows. I did not temp this morning because I was we were at a hotel for an event and forgot my thermometer. So we will see tomorrow.


----------



## Left wonderin

I got a temp spike at 6dpo with my BFP !! And that cm sounds promising !! 
Baby jay sorry she got you :( come back and join us when you are ready , we will all be waiting :) AFM I offically have the worst diet ever !!! I can't stop eating crap !!! I got a HUGE appetite increase when my thyroid went over active and now have gotten into such bad habits !!! Come shopping day all the goodies are being banned !!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Oh my gosh so much action I've just caught up on!!! 
Firstly - KPME Congrats hun!!! I'm sooo happy for you!!! I had insanely sore boobies for more of my 1st tri. 

Pothole - my DD is an HSG baby!!! just 6 weeks post HSG scan I got knocked up!! My SIL took just 2 weeks!! You will be next hun!! 

I'm really sorry to everyone else for not giving a personal comment - just so much has happened on here recently!! 

AFM - well I am half expecting AF to show up tomorrow. I had a bit of a bleed last Friday afternoon and nothing since then! I've been testing for the past 4 days and HPT's are still bright white!!! So either I have a dodgy set of HPT's or AF will arrive by the weekend! Time will tell 

Got to go, meant to be planning lessons for work/school tomorrow! 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

bajayby - I'm so sorry to hear that. :( talk about giving it your all and being let down. Please take care of yourself and OH and come back to us when you're ready, like mdc said.

left - you're so funny! I actually started this 'Game On' competition diet with a friend of mine today. Google it if you want - it's pretty crazy. High opportunity to fail with this one - who drinks 3L of water a DAY??

mdc - can't wait to see your temps tomorrow!

skweek!! I hope it was IB!! FX'ed!

afm - I'm having a 2nd night/day of TERRIBLE gas/heartburn, bloating, bubbles and a bit of nausea. I didn't eat badly today (see new diet above), but I did have a half glass of Jack & ginger and some homemade pizza yesterday. I was ok when i woke up today but it's increased again. Blahhhhh. Only 3dpo so can't be anything related, though there are quite a few women who say they were nauseous as soon as sperm hit the egg. Gross.


----------



## Star2011

Hello all?

Bajayby- Am sorry about AF. Hoping for the best in your future endevors. Hang in there, theres a light at the end of the tunnel. Thinking of you. 

Pothole- All the best with your Test tomorrow. Hope it gives way to a BFP. 

Nothing new here, 4 dpo. No symptoms no nothing:) The rest of the Ladies, am thinking about you all and praying for the best in this ttc. Even the ones who are dieting:) all the best. Will chat more later. Just about to punch in and take care of sick Pts. 

Stay well everybody:)


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: Don't worry! If you are pregnant this kid will be a superhero! I second what MDC says. 
Bajayby: definitely give yourself a little break but don't give up!!


All this talk of BD'ing... my hubby and i had some fun on Saturday afternoon and the BABY DID NOT LIKE IT AT ALL. He/She did this crazy turn and my belly took on the strangest shape. Sex while pregnant is very interesting.


----------



## sugargully

No sign of AF. I keep thinking "where is she?" I'm on our first cycle of Clomid so that might have something to do with it. Last month I was on progesterone and the nurse said that's what caused the long LP. I'm CD14. Usual lengthy is 15 days and no sign yet. The only cramps I've had was not AF style but more progesterone twinges in top uterus area. What gives?


----------



## Kpme

Pothole, good luck! I totally agree that DH would be a flipping mess if things were possibly "wrong" on his end. When I told him on Friday that we were pg, his first response was some goofy crap about how good his swimmers are, or some other nonsense. ;)

Afm, first day back at work after vacation week. It was really nice to get the news while on vacation so I could just be in a whirl for a few days before settling down to go back to normal life. Feeling good. Will eventually come over to the other thread but feeling a bit timid because of the risk of mc. I'm feeling positive but anxious as I approach 6w.

Good luck to those of you in the TWW.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, ladies! :coffee: I have a marathon day of conference calls so I thought I would check in. Actually, if they are boring and I'm not essential, I'll prob be on a few more times throughout the day. Who am I kidding?

hahahaha jessie - I've often wondered about that! 

sugar - let's hope it means a BFP for you!

pothole - good luck today! check in when you can.


----------



## Mdc

Skweek, still hoping for some color on your sticks! I hate stark white. Lol!

Wish, that diet seems fun and partly bc I love competition. I love hate those days with those calls, but sometimes I get my best multitasking done then...including of stalking this site!

Star, hopefully work will keep you busy and the DPO wait goes fast.

Jessiecat, I bet that was such a weird feeling. I think my DH would probably freak the heck out. Ha!

Sugargully, hopefully no sign of the witch continues! GL. 

Kpme, back to the grind probably feels a little different now :winkwink: I don't blame you for being timid, but I am sure everything will be perfect! Hopefully the next week flys by!

Pothole, hope the test went well!

Hello to everyone else!

I really feel I should be DPO 14!!!! Longest tww ever and I have 6 days to go before I test. Just DPO 9 not many symptoms but still early. My nips are still a little sore/tingly, but more than likely bc I have been messing with them. :Rolf: Thought I might have had a little cramping on my right side of the uterus but could be my bowels. Ugh what a nasty name, bowels. Any hoo hope everyone is having a great day and :dust: to all!


----------



## Pothole

Well that was just completely f#cking awful. Seriously. I didn't bleed this much during my last period. Its apparently not typical, but irritation can cause some bleeding. Pain was so bad that I panicked and made things worse. Finally got flow through left tube, but right was either spasming, blocked, or the dye had just all flown out the left after 4.5 minutes of no movement at all. Which caused a second wave of panic, because as much as I wanted it not to be DH (and his tests came back perfect, so he's happy), it was like a punch to the sternum when I saw that triangle fill up, and nothing flowed out. I wanted to cry. Actually I should have. Maybe the sobbing I did in the parking lot would have loosened things up a bit. I know I have one working, and I only need one, but jeez that felt super crappy. I got all of my bloodwork back, but my follow up is not till next Thursday. So if any of you lovely ladies understand these abbreviations and numbers, I'd love the input. Otherwise, I'll end up researching it all on wedmd and probably diagnosing with something horrible...like feline leukemia.


----------



## Tui

Sorry it was so crappy honey. Try not to panic. I'm sure your bloods are fine. If any was bad they would have you in asap. And hey, look on the bright side, one super clear tube woo hoo! Next month bfp!


----------



## jessiecat

Oh no pothole! big internet hug. So sorry it sucked. I got pregnant with one working tube so don't worry!!! The working tube will sometimes pick up the egg from the opposite ovary...i swear this is why we have two of *almost everything- if one structure/organ fails then the other picks up the slack. (altho sometimes i wish we had two brains)


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole its most definetly possible to get pg with one tube ! Jessie is right the other tube over compensates and picks the egg up from the opposite side also . So many ladies who have had tubes removed after ectopic pg go on to have healthy pregnancies :) didn't sound like a very nice experience though :( thankgoodness its over !!!


----------



## Kpme

Pothole, sorry that sounds terrible! But you made it through! You are one step closer!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole, I'm so sorry you had such a horrible experience! I feel like we all lied, but I know everyone is different. And I thought of Jessiecat immediately when you said you could have one blocked tube. Your other one is clear as a bell now, so you still have a really strong chance.
I don't know all of the blood test acronymns offhand but I know they usually tell you the 'good' range they want to see you in, and if you have a good doc, they'll tell you what too much/little of something might mean. Like my thyroid was a smidge high, but would be normal for someone not TTC'ing. So they did it again and it was normal. But it could have meant overactive thyroid and they'd have dealt with that. 
Part of the good part about all of this is you are now armed with all of this information, as is the doc, and you can figure out a plan of attack. Not knowing, you and DH would just continue down the same path.
I hope you're doing ok today! :hugs:

mdc - I love a good competition too but this diet sucks! it's so HARD to drink 3L of water a day and then have every meal (which is 5 small ones) be 1 protein (palm-sized), 1 card (fist-sized) and 1 fat (thumb-sized) plus veggies. So it's tough to actually even get points, which is frustrating!!


----------



## Dandi

I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't go as well as you hoped Pothole! But the others are right, all you need is one. I'm cheering on "lefty" for you and hoping she brings your golden egg to the party soon!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, oh I am so sorry. I can only imagine how difficult that 4.5 plus minutes must have been, but I agree with all the other ladies it only takes one tube. Try not to beat yourself up thinking it is your fault, but I know it is hard. I was a complete mess after my HSG attempt but it does get easier and you still have a stellar chance. If you want to send the numbers and acronyms (or private message me) I can put on my pharmacist hat on and see if I can help you if you want. Feline leukemia is no joke, but I am sure the numbers will not lead you down that path. :winkwink: Big Internet hug!!!!!

Wish, geez I just saw part of the diet that does seem hard and must take a lot of prep work. Good luck, but just think of the pounds melting off!

Hello to everyone else and hopefully there was some green beer or milkshakes consumed. 

So I had the elusive BFP dream last night, but in the same dream I was kidnapped and my kidnapper tried to put me in a straight jacket. I am not a dream interpreter but if I get a BFP this month I will be on high alert for either a kidnapper or a mental break down. :rolf: Only thing I felt yesterday was a bad headache in the evening so nothing yet. Ticktock ticktock. :dust:


----------



## Pothole

Thank you all so much for the hugs, encouragement, and well wishes. I decided to stay home today and just have a mental health day. I love my job, I really do; but I am sore and more than a little weepy right now. Tomorrow I will get up, put my grown up girl pants on, and face the future with more information than I've ever had. Today however I will indulge in my day of extreme pissed -offedness that I am paying people to torment my body to achieve something that 4 of my cousins managed to accomplish before graduating high school.


----------



## Tui

What is it about teenagers and ho's ......

Take care today xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Enjoy your duvet day ! We ALL need one of them every now and again xx this one was well deserved


----------



## jessiecat

Mdc: interpretation- all this pregnancy/baby making talk is making you crazy, hence the straightjacket. :winkwink: I was OBSESSED with getting pregnant. Now all my dreams involve me giving birth while on the toilet. 
I'm not kidding. I need to look up what I need to do if that happens...

Wish: I tried the Atkins years ago when it was all the rage and i lasted one week. Making all the meals was exhausting! Can you just cut out unhealthy stuff to make it easier on yourself? white sugar, white flour? 

Pothole: Just think of how much better off your baby will be than your teen cousins' babies. 

Hi to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Star2011

Hello Everyone, 

I am sorry Pothole you had a bad experience with your test. Hope your day was better today compared to yesterday. Hoping for good news. 

I went for my annual paps/physical today and my OB suggested the HSG test and some labs work next cycle if I don&#8217;t conceive this cycle. But after reading Pothole post, Men&#8230; am scared..... we will see. 6dpo here, no symptoms noted. Just busy with work and that makes the days go quicker and not obsess on any symptoms, or invent any symptoms:)

Hoping everybody else is doing well.


----------



## Pothole

Star, after reading up on it today, I know that my experience was the exception, not the rule. Please don't be scared. My situation started bad and snowballed, but it won't be like that for everyone. If I had it to do over again, I'd ask if I could keep my shoes on. I know that sounds absurd, but the table didn't have traditional stirrups since its an x-ray table and you need to be flat. The foot rests were flush with the table and very narrow. If I'd had my shoes on, I could have braced against the pressure of the speculum and the pain of the cervix clamp. As it was, bracing was not only difficult with socks on, but painful because of the narrow metal footrest. With nothing to bear down on, my body tensed up and made everything harder to insert. Then once everything was finally in and I could breathe, the dye started. That pain was nowhere near as sharp, but again, I was crazy tense. I started freaking out when nothing was flowing, which didn't help either. The nurses were completely wonderful and I probably wouldn't have ever gotten flow if they hadn't calmed me down. The bleeding I had is likely the result of being so tense during the procedure. Its not exactly the most spacious area of your anatomy to begin with, and clenching your entire body is certainly not going to make those instruments go in any easier. But its an important test and I am much more prepared for the future because of it. Don't let my bad day keep you from really valuable information. You've got this. And if you get in there and see a flat metal table with no stirrups, keep your shoes on. ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love how you've turned around, pothole - re-examination of the entire experience. Well done. It still stinks that it sucked so bad for you but at least you're out on the other side of it.
I'd like a duvet day...I assume I'll be needing one over the next few months once we get this IVF stuff underway.

tui - you're hysterical 

:wave: to left, star, shar, dandi, mdc, kpme, skweek, sugar and anyone else I missed! (and kiley - I know you be creepin'!)

Jessie - you know, it's tough to just make sure you have all 3 ingredients and you're portioning out right. I've done the 3L of water/day 2 days now so that's getting easier. I figured out that an afternoon protein shake with a tsp of natural peanut butter is the BEST thing ever. Tonight is my 'free' meal, out with friends, so I don't have to think of something for that. And Saturday is my 'free' day, so I'm looking forward to that! And I've already lost 3lbs in 4 days!!! :dance:


----------



## Mdc

Tui, I spit out my drink when I read your post. Too funny!

Jessiecat, love the interpretation! Birth on the toilet, I guess that is a different version of a water birth :rofl:

Star, hopefully this is your month and no need for any tests. Fx'd!

Pothole, what a quick turn around and glad you are feeling better. Duvet day must have helped. Hoping for a BFP this month. Good SA results and a newly open tube sounds like a good combo to me!

Wish, sounds like you are doing awesome in your challenge and already seeing results! 

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, just chilling and waiting for my dr appt this afternoon. Yikes! Not sure what to expect. Still no results from the stupid SA, so I have a call in to the office to see if they will still share the results with me since DH is on a flight to Vegas. I totally forgot when I made the appt he was going to be gone. :dohh: I hate HIPPA sometimes. I have been feeling a little more bloated as usual, and heaviness in my uterus (totally weird feeling) but likely just from the bloating. So DH finally caught on I was temping, he noticed my alarm at 630 the last couple of days so I told him what I was doing. He was kind of cute asking questions about the chart, then he asked why he did not notice me taking my temp in the morning. I cocked my head and he was like ohhhh....you are taking it by mouth...make sure if I get sick not the use that thermometer on me. :haha:


----------



## sugargully

Hi ladies, in CD 2 and AF cramps have finally settled down. I've never had a bleed like that. TMI alert... When I removed the first tampon it gushed out a clot. Heaviest bleed I've ever seen. 

I heard Clomid thins lining so I'm a bit confused. Did it create a thinker lining or was it so thin that it is quickly shedding? I wanted to ask the nurse yesterday when I called for my refill but it didn't cross my mind. I wish I was back with the RE so I can be monitored. The OB is so hands off.

On a positive note, I'm finding clinics offering IVF for less than $7000 in the Houston Texas area. Might be a possibility for us after all!

Thinking of all of you. Dust!


----------



## Mdc

Sugar sorry about the witch not sure about the clot, so cannot help there. Wow 7k for IVF sounds like a steal! 

So...I should have been more prepared. 

Words like lidocaine in the cervix + metal rods + HSG + low morphology = dilation/IUI recommendation queue full melt down. My doc is so awesome poor thing I made her cry. Geez, I can count on one hand how many melt downs I have had in my entire lifetime exactly three. One when I was split from my ex husband and two in the last two weeks. This TTC sh*t is not for the faint of heart. Screw the tww this week I am going to happy hour. In moderation of course. Lol! The doc is very positive and suggested two rounds of non-medicated IUIs and three medicated if we need. She also said go as fast or slow as we want, and she would refer us to an RE at any time. She feels very confident of a BFP within six months. Still overall it still sucks the big one. Now I just need to talk with hubby so we can decide when to do this. If the witch starts next week technically I could do it all before and get an IUI before I start traveling for my new job. That may be pushing it though, I might just take a ttc break and start it all in three months that way I can get settled in my new job. Good thing we booked a vacay to St. Thomas in May to give me something except needles, rods, and catheters to look forward to. Sigh, what we do to get a BFP. You all are right if it was up to the guys the race would die out. I do not know what I would do without this group to vent to, I seriously think I would explode. :dust: and miracles to all!!!!


----------



## Tui

At least you have a plan in place mdc. Sounds like a good one. My doc is great too. She has been really upset over my losses. Once it all sinks in you will be raring to go xx


----------



## jessiecat

Hey lovely ladies- i read every post and im just wondering if some of us have gotten referred to REs and have had more invasive treatments suggested way too quickly. It just pains me to see everyone so upset about their results (believe me, i was too)
How long has everyone been ttc?
The reason i ask is that i got referred to a RE after my SECOND month of trying because of the blocked tube detected via the HSG. My husband's SA and my hormone levels came back fine. I swear the stress i put on myself to try to conceive quickly actually backfired. I got pregnant around the thanksgiving holiday when i had 6 days off from work -all i did was lounge around, watch tv and baby dance. Stats show a majority of people actually trying to get pregnant will get pregnant within one year. 
Tui- i know your situation is different because getting pregnant hasnt been a problem for you- and Wish, i know you're already a year into trying. 

I hear so many anecdotal stories about women who tried every treatment possible only to end up pregnant once they "gave up."

Just something im pondering at midnight :wacko:

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Tui

I definitely think stress is a factor. But being proactive instead of waiting for a year has its benefits too. 

I'm now 14 months in, been pregnant 4 times, and had all the tests (all normal). I haven't had hsg's or iui's, as like you say getting pregnant isn't my issue. I have fantastic progesterone levels, even when I'm not pregnant, lol, and no clotting problems. The one appointment I got with the specialist just said I have to keep trying. Good job I didn't pay for that useless advice! 

Soooo with all that said and done, I'm now concentrating on other things so ttc doesn't consume me again. I'm making things like keyrings and jewellery to sell in my etsy shop. I hope to try and get it up and running this weekend. Those of you who pop in my journal will have seen some pics already, but I'll post a link when it's ready. 

My opk is almost positive this afternoon, so guess what I'll be doing all weekend ! Have a good one xx


----------



## Mdc

Thanks tui, Your doc seems amazing as well! Hard to find that today, doesn't make it better but easier. And I will have to check out the etsy stuff. 

Jessiecat, I went of bc Jan 2014 and we did the wait and see game having plenty of fun BD but no BFPs. I started using OPK and we did BD timing starting Oct 2014. So we had 4 cycles prior of super good timing plus 8 months of careless abandon before we checked the goods so to speak. If you don't mind me asking how long did you try before the HSG and until the RE? I feel like it is a mixed bag for extra testing. In my head I wanted to know if there was a problem to be more proactive- aka queue the type A personality. Certainly I need to get that in check :winkwink: I do have to say as crappy as it, I kind of like knowing. Especially for my situation since it is an easy fix...if by that I mean lido injections and metal rods. Ha!


----------



## Mdc

Although I did also just go on a rant earlier bc my results freaked me out. :haha:


----------



## Dandi

We stopped preventing January 2014, hoping it would just happen on it's own. Then I started temping and really obsessing about it in October. I think stress has so much to do with it though. I was on vacation from work for two weeks at the end of December/ start of January, and then I got sick, so I didn't end up going back to work until mid January. I was so relaxed, wasn't worried about a thing and really enjoyed my time however I wanted and got pregnant on January 14th, after a year of trying. Flash forward to March and I'm looking for a new job that's not as stressful and I'm hurrying to finish my house renovations in hopes that eliminating some stress will help for this next go round and it won't take another year.


----------



## KileyJean

Sugar- Keep us posted on what the doc says about your clot. I guess if AF is heavy that is a good thing? Maybe the clomid isn't thinning it too bad. Prayers that you do not need IVF, but $7k sounds like a good deal!

Mdc- I think your plan is good and it still sounds promising. If your doc did not think dilation was possible for you I am sure she would have told you. So good news that they can get the swimmers where they need to be! Plus you have now confirmed that you are ovulating through temping, so that's half the battle there! Some women can not even ovulate on their own. I am still holding out for a miracle for you though and that it happens naturally!!

Jessie- My doc did not want to do any testing or RE referrals until I had a good 6 months of timed trying in. Being the personality type that I am however, I wanted to know right away if we were up against anything. What concerned me was the fact that my doc found pre-cancer cells on my cervix a couple times. Was able to get rid of them the first time with a compounded medication that I had to shove up there (was a very burning and painful ordeal), but the 2nd time (about 5 years ago) I had to have a leep procedure where they had to cut away the abnormal cervical tissue to get rid of them. So I had the possibility of dealing with a stenosed cervix because of that. But after all that, my doc insisted we try for at least 6 months before we moved forward with anything. So I really do think it was a miracle that I got pregnant so quickly with my age and past history. I am still shocked and I think my doc is too. I do feel good that he is keeping a close eye on me. Thankful that I get to see my little bean again in about a week and a half.

Tui- I can't wait to see your etsy shop! And have fun this weekend! Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way!

To every one else, have a fabulous weekend and lots of baby dust to you all as well! :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Sorry to be dropping in and running, Life is just hectic at the mo. 
Been thinking of you all loads and hoping there are still more March miracles. Unfortunately not from me. AF arrived with vengeance last night! 
I am 100% fine with it esp after AF being 4 days late. I knew I wasn't pregnant in the end and glad she eventually arrived so we can get started with this cycle! 

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls!

mdc - I can relate to your reaction of the news. I felt like my doc punched me in the gut when I was told I have DOR (diminished ovarian reserve) and we basically needed to hop right to IVF. I was hoping for IUI first. It took a day or two to sink in but now I feel a whole lot better b/c I can just leave everything to science now and there's a higher probability that I'll be all knocked up and pukey like kiley in a few months! ;)
your temps are looking nice, btw! I love the temping story with DH. HAHA!

tui - I'd love to check out the etsy site! have fun BD'ing this weekend! Be good, and if you can't be good, be GREAT! ;)

big hello and :hugs: to everyone else! have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Left wonderin

Firstly :hug: to all who need them , that and a nice cuppa :coffee::wine: what ever is needed :) This ttc is not for the faint hearted that's for sure :dohh:
And ALL those years of trying desperately NOT trying to get knocked up !!!! Oh the panic once or twice :haha: on a more serious note , mdc it sounds like your doc has your back which is a really good thing :happydance: its a shock when we hear our journey is not taking us the route we planned but on a detour ! :wacko:

It took me 6 months of trying with Opk, temping and obsessing to get a chemical , then another 4 months for a BFP which ended in mmc . It then took another 5 months for a BFP . Have been actively trying this time since June to December ( 7 ) months then told STOP ! Thyroid malfunction :dohh: .... Now waiting 4 months :sleep: 

I'm not sure where my journey will take me next ??? But I'm so glad that its taken me here to meet you guys :hugs:


----------



## jessiecat

Yea, I think we're all a bit Type A here. I was the same way- wanted to know as much information because, heck, why try so hard every month if there is something wrong from the start?? I got pregnant on the 3rd month a couple weeks after my HSG so I was able to cancel my RE appointment. I think part of my concern was that so many of my friends who are *only* 30-31 are having issues getting pregnant so i assumed at 37, I would be even worse off. What gave me hope was that my sister got pregnant quickly at 35 and my mom had my last two siblings at 37 and 38. 

I don't know if it was the HSG that did it or what....probably won't ever know. Supposedly it's only a diagnostic test, but it seems like a great many women get pregnant soon after the procedure. 

Kiley- i was like you- had the precancerous cells on my cervix a few years ago and had cryotherapy (i almost passed out from the pain during the procedure). I asked my OB about what problems could occur from the surgery and she said it may take a lot longer for the cervix to dilate during labor because of scar tissue. 

Tui- i gotta check out your etsy shop! i bought my wedding band off etsy

MDC- i missed the post about the metal rods(?!)

Hi SK, Left, Dandi, Wish, Pothole, Sugargully, Star, KPME. Sorry if i missed anyone!!

Where's our friend from Portland/Maui??!?!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Mauijaim

Jessie - I'm still here lurking :wave: , keeping tabs on everyone's journey and cheering quietly. 10 dpo today, most likely 11 dpo by the time this is read, and trying to stay busy and breathe.

You ladies make me smile and laugh. I hope everyone has a great weekend! :fish:


----------



## Tui

This was this mornings opk. Hope it means a super egg!
 



Attached Files:







20150321_111328-1.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jessiecat

Hehe maui. :flower: ive been craving a plate lunch so badly lately. :/

Tui: that is a VERY positive opk. Get crackin'


----------



## Star2011

Happy Saturday Ladies,

Pothole- Thanks for letting me know about the shoes:). I ll ask if I can leave my shoes on when the time comes for the test.

Mdc- Am sorry to hear about lidocaine/metals rod/dilation etc. Any news that takes us back in this ttc journey is always hard to accept at first, and I second you in saying ttc is not for the faint hearted! Any decision you make, know that we all thinking about you and wishing you the best. On a side note, did enjoy happy hour?

Sugar- Sorry about AF. Did you find out about the clot? 

Sk- I also hate when AF takes long to make an appearance&#8230;always wanting her to come quick if its not a bfp so I can move on to the next cycle. Fx for this cycle. 

Tui- That sure is a positive opk to me&#8230;.have fun this wkd.

Jessie, Left, Kiley- you are very appreciated in sticking around cheering us and one of these days we will all join you. 

Wish, Dandi, Maui, Shar, Kpme and everybody I missed hello:)

It&#8217;s a beautiful day today. Its 50 degrees and sunny. Spring is here and i plan to enjoy it before its winter again! Just came home from a walk with DH and popping in here to say hi. 9-10dpo here. Had some cramping today and they seem like AF cramping. I also got 2 acne breakout in the same spot on my chin that always decide to do so when am close to my periods. Talked to DH in length about the next step if this is not our cycle and we are all in the same page. I ll have the HSG and He will have SA. Well, Ladies, hope everybody enjoy this weekend as I am&#8230;.Adios!


----------



## Tui

I think I ovulated in the small hours. My ovaries feel like someone has been standing on them for two days!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls, just popping in!

tui - I hope you caught that egg!!

all others coming to the end of the tww - FX'ed!!

my AF showed up super early this month, i'm so confused. On one hand, it explains the week of ewcm I had that seemed super early. But I don't know how I go from O'ing on cd16-18 down to cd12, potentially?! what is my body doing?! man, I honestly can't wait for IVF now...I hope this is still the plan. RE appt this Tuesday!!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## sugargully

Hi girls! It is a beautiful weekend indeed. Yesterday it poured but didn't stop DH and I from going to the outlets. This is rodeo season in Texas. We plan to enjoy the carnival and friends today. AF was shorter than norm and on the way out the door. I didn't look into it Maui, but I'll be ready if it happens again.

Stay strong ladies.


----------



## Tui

Those of you who were interested, my little shop is in my siggy :blush: 

Just something I've been doing to keep my mind off recent events.


----------



## Wish2BMom

love the shop and I just peeped your Quest link - I love the same key ring as left! haha

how's everyone doing today? I think we have a lot of testing going on this week, right?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Star2011

Hello Everybody,

Just looked into little shop Tui, beautiful stuff you got in there.

Wish- I don't know what my body is also doing?!I also join the short cycle group this time around. AF showed yesterday...it sure was one of the shortest cycle i have ever had....26 days. Now onward to Amazing April:). Hey Wish hope all goes well with your appt tomorrow. 

Hello to everybody else:)


----------



## Left wonderin

No way !!!! Star and wish !! I'm in the short cycle club too AF arrived today at cd 22 !!! WTF !!! And I'm happy to say its full on flow , cramps n all !!! I'm Delighted !! Its more evidence that my thyroid is Improving :) I ACTUALLY filled a tampon today (tmi) sorry lol... But for the last 6 months I've had such light short periods they were non existent . Today I'm happy :) 

Got my next appointment with endo on 11th of May . Hope I've levelled off enough for to change my meds to safe ttc ones and gives me the green light !! Can't believe I've period cramps its been well over two years since I've experienced one !!!


----------



## Tui

I'm 3dpo today. Waiting waiting :coffee::sleep: waiting


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all so much for the thoughts and interesting conversation about our backgrounds. 

Jessiecat, yeah good old manual manipulation with rods for me to stretch the cervix. Talked to my BFF and she had it done also. She said it is not too bad just some cramping. Guess the cervix is weird and most women do not feel the lidocaine injections. Not sure how that is possible but I will go with it. 

Maui, temps look good still on dpo 13. 

Tui, super opk batman! Hope you had lots of BDing fun this weekend. I checked out your site, and very cute stuff!

Star, HH was great. Oddly enough the girl I had a drink with is also having some trouble TTC, so we swapped notes. Sorry AF got you! Seems like she is showing up early for a lot of folks.

Wish, I cannot believe your appt is here! I hope it goes well and more punches in the gut. You have had enough and you are not even a boxer!

Sugar, glad AF is done quick so you get to start early this month!

Left, glad AF seems like she is getting more regular, bet you never wanted cramps like that ever :winkwink:

Hello to everyone else!

I think the stenosis got the better of us this month, so likely out. Temp down, spotting, and slight cramps. :cry: Guess I expected it this month so not so surprised. Next month it is. Haven't decided what to do yet about the tests, but might do dilation and HSG next week before I start my new job. Not quite the fun I was expecting for a week off of work :nope: I think a couple of you are out there still waiting to test this month so I am sending my extra baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! I'm sorry AF got you mdc - stretch that cervix out!!

left - I can't believe you had an early AF too!! geez - I knew cycles aligned when you were close with other women but virtually - that's insane! ;)

the RE appt went well today!!! We're going to wait one more month to get started - I have my 2nd varicella shot on Thursday and then we have our trip to New Orleans right when she would have wanted me to start being monitored, so we're just going to live it up for one more month! They even said 'don't worry about drinking alcohol or coffee - have a ball!' So we'll begin a day or so after we get back. I'm going to be slammed at work between now and then, plus this diet and the new workout (kickboxing, coincidentally, mdc!!!!) so I'll be in some good shape to get knocked up! WOOOO!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh wish that sounds like a great plan ! I'm so glad it went well and it will be all systems go when you get back from your trip after copious amounts of alcohol and coffee ;) so what happens first have they explained any of the procedures to you ?


----------



## KileyJean

Left- your AF sounds promising! First and only time you are probably happy about AF! I hope that means your levels are close enough to normal!

To everyone the witch caught- I am sending major baby dust vibes your way for the Month of April!!! I need some more nausea buddies!

Tui- I am waiting patiently with you!

Wish- your plan sounds absolutely perfect. Praying that this is what gives you those pink lines on your pregnancy test!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tui

Thanks Kiley. 

4dpo......:coffee:.......

Hope everyone is ok. I'm going to drive everyone nuts for the next week, so apologies now :haha:


----------



## Star2011

My goodness, I cant believe some of us had AF almost a day after each other. 

Wish- Glad you are almost done with your Shots. Just tomorrow and you will be done. Have fun at New Orleans and drink as much you can before your start your IVF process. 

Tui- No apologies&#8230;keep on keeping us updated on your progress. 

Left- I have never seen somebody excited about cramps like you:) but I know why though . Yay to your cycle coming back to normal. May will be here before you know it. Hope you get that green light on that day. 

Kiley- Hopefully we all join the nausea club and keep you company.. :) Are you still nauseated alot? 

Mdc- Glad you enjoy the HH. Guess what, I also found out one of my fellow nurse I work with has also been ttc for a year. In fact she is going to have her fibroids removed next month and then wait to get a go ahead for ttc again from her Dr. We have never talked about ttc and we have worked together for a year now, same unit, same shift until when we went for morning drinks today. Yes, morning drinks- pls don&#8217;t judge:) I work at night so morning is like night to us night shifters, so we sometimes go for morning drinks and breakfast after work). Its so strange not so many people talk about ttc openly to other people unless they are close to them or you have the same goal of ttc ( me included). Mdc, whatever decision you make about the tests&#8230;.am wishing you the best. But don&#8217;t take long deciding:). As you said you may do dilation and HSG before you start your new job I think that&#8217;s a good idea. 

Afm, CD4 today and am scheduled to have HSG on Saturday and DH is scheduled to have SA on Monday next week. Still nervous of the HSG but will still do it. 

Baby dust to all.


----------



## Left wonderin

Star morning drinks and breakfast sounds lovely lol.... Must try it sometime ;) lol....


----------



## Tui

5dpo :haha:


----------



## Mdc

Wish, don't forget the beignets! I love NO so I will live vicariously through you! 

Hi Kiley! Glad you are still cheering us along :winkwink:

Tui, I think it is impossible to drive us crazy. I love hearing about the TWW symptoms, although I hate the waiting while I am in it. Ha!

Star, no judging from me about morning drinks! Makes perfect sense, and it is crazy there are so many folks in the same position and surprising why it is not talked about more. Good luck with the HSG. 

Talked to DH last night about what our options are. I did get kind of upset because he is just so matter of fact about the whole thing. I will blame it on the witch making me so emotional. I am cd2 and called my doc to schedule the dilation and get her to refer me to a RE for the HSG rather than the hospital. So star with any luck my HSG will be just a couple days after you! When I called no one seemed to know about the procedure I was asking for, so they have to call me back. I think we will wait a couple months for the IUI and just see what happens. We did get a copy of the SA results so I was reading a note at the bottom. I just had to share. Diagnosis mild male factor do to low normal morphology, otherwise normal and promising semen parameter, and please note impending female age factor (37 1/2). I burst out laughing. Totally had to be a guy that wrote it!


----------



## Tui

Well in that case, I have backache this morning, lol.


----------



## Tui

Funny at our age we are positively geriatric when ttc! Rubbish.


----------



## Left wonderin

Rubbish is right !! Its based on the last research completed in the 1800 !!!! When people only loved till 60 !!!! Good god someone needs to tell them that 40 is the new 30 ;)


----------



## Tui

I think it's the new 21 lol !


----------



## Dandi

I'm dying laughing at the SA note! Hahahaha! Had to be a man... lol.


----------



## sugargully

Mdc- that was definitely a guy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - yeah, they explained EVERYTHING to us, and also added 'I don't expect you to remember all of this but you'll have a nurse call you just about every day to tell you what to do next', so that's good. So first I'll go on BCP for about 3 weeks to suppress everything. Then I'll be doing stims (stimulation drugs injected into my stomach) for a few days. Then I add in an 'antogonizer' that will stop me from ovulating on my own. Throughout this I'll have a few blood tests and ultrasounds so they can watch the follicles grow. Once they see some good follicles, it's time for the egg retrieval process, which is an actual surgery. I don't know if I go to sleep or if I'm just under enough, but I'll not be driving home on my own. The whole thing takes about 15 mins. So then they have the eggs, DH has already given his boys, and they'll put them in their petrie (sp?) dishes. Depending on how DH's sample looked, they'll either let them fertilize themselves or they will use ICSI, which is taking one sperm and injecting it into the egg. At this time, I also start progesterone suppositories (a gel, like PreSeed). 
THEN they will watch each embie as it progresses over 3-5 days, pick the two that look the best and it's time for the transfer. When they transfer, they're also going to do 'assisted hatching', which is nicking the egg with a laser so some of the cells leak out a little bit - this is what happens when the egg attaches to the uterine lining, so it'll help implantation (also heightens risk of identical twins by a percent or so). Then......I'm in my TWW. Or I think I'll be PUPO - pregnant until proven otherwise! ;) I take a blood test 2 weeks later - can't take an HPT b/c I'll be filled with pregnancy hormones already.
So I think by the beginning/middle of June, we'll know! I really hope this takes on the first try! I definitely have a shot at my twins too, hahaha. Oh lord, DH will KILL me if I'm actually hoping for this! :haha:

I'm so full of excitement for things to come. NO is my most favorite place - don't worry, can't forget about the beignets, mdc!! My folks will be there with us and it's their first time. I'm going to love showing them around. We're having my bday dinner here: www.muriels.com. It's supposed to be haunted!

anyway -sorry for all the rambling and thank you for all of the support!!! 

tui - please, you are NOT bothering us at all! I love hearing about all of the symptoms, though at the same time I don't want us all to drive ourselves bonkers either.
mdc - my DH is the same. I asked him how he was feeling about things after the appt and he was like 'how am I feeling? it doesn't look like there are too many options for us, so it is what it is.' Allllrighty then. He's 'fine' with everything. Honestly, I think it's the impending bills that worry him the most. Hidden costs and such that the insurance carrier isn't telling us. I hope there are no huge surprises.


----------



## Tui

Thanks for the update wish. Exciting times for you ahead. I'd love twins, lol. I don't think DH would be up for ivf so if we don't achieve a healthy pregnancy next time I think that's it for us.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish sounds so exciting :) I'm guessing it will be June before I'm in my next Tww as well !! That's IF I gets the go ahead in may ! I'm thinking already that whilst he may switch meds he will " want to monitor me on them for a month or so first " but that's just a guess .
So Tui how is today anything out of the ordinary ??? Sorry I'm probably not helping ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

tui, that makes me sad :cry: my fingers and toes are so crossed for you.


----------



## Tui

Feel pretty normal so far today. Must just have been the switch in hormones making me weird.

Been awake since 5am. Must stop reading and get my ass out of bed! Things to do.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, that sounds amazing, and they all sound nice at the office. Odd, I bet you never remotely thought you would be excited over ultrasounds, injections, and all the meds, but I am SO excited for you! I am secretly hoping for twins too, hard enough getting pregnant once so I am all for it. Exciting two months ahead for you, and the restaurant sounds divine. 

Left, I hope you get to jump back in the tww in June! I envision a lot of BFP between now and July!

Tui, sorry to hear that, but I see a sticky bean or two for you in the near future. Fx'd! Hoping for some good symptoms soon! When do you usually test?

Star, GL with the HSG tomorrow. Just breathe! Easier said than done though I know I was a wreck last time with worry, probably will be again. 

It has been the craziest week and in one hour officially rid of my stressful job! It has been back to back meetings all week to get all the loose ends tied up, but enjoying some vino and watching the clock wind down. Well on the fertility front, been up and down. First I asked to get the dilation on next Tuesday, and the doc could not do it but she said Friday...cool right? Nope, she meant today and I was crazy booked with calls. Her assistant was not to friendly today, but I am supposed to do misoprostil the day before the dilation and with no Rx I had no way of thinking it was today. So I asked for next week and her assistant said she was booked. So in went into the mode it was not going to happen. Then I got an email saying to call when my HSG is scheduled and they would get me in. So I think we are back on track for Wed. Geez! I am oddly excited for next Wed, but likely because I was to get the it the hell over. DH is not handling the SA results so well :cry: Tried to have a little fun the other night and he was just so in his head (not the right one anyway :rofl: ) it did not work out. I feel bad, but he has the power to make some changes to help the morphology and it's not like he is getting poked and prodded like I am. He is a smoker and I have been letting him quit his own way, but it is time. I get the whole male ego thing, but seriously time to buck up.


----------



## Star2011

Hope everybody is well&#8230;..

Wish- I am impressed with the way you got the IVF process down packed. Am excited for you and wishing for twins from you&#8230;for real am praying for twins for you wish. 

Left- Fx crossed you get your go ahead in May 11 so you can get busying making that baby:)

Tui- Any updates today? Hoping for that bean to be conceived this cycle and more so it sticks! 

Mdc- Sorry for all the commotion on getting your HSG/Dilation scheduled&#8230;.glad you finally got a day. I also had a hard time getting a day for my HSG and the only day they could squeeze me in for the test is today @ 2p. All the best with your upcoming test too. 

Afm, It&#8217;s going to be a busy day today. I have some labs to be drawn and of course the HSG test. Its about 11am where am at now just trying to calm my nervous down by doing some cleaning, watching tv and browsing the net. I wish I could drink a glass of wine to calm me down but I don&#8217;t want to mess up any labs or the test. My Dr gave me an Rx of Doxycycline to start today X3 days as a prophylactic before the test. Wish i could have been given me an Rx for 2 glasses of wine before the test:) I am so ready for the test to find out the state of my lovely tubes. Am also prepared for the results. It will help me know what needs to be done next. The only thing am looking forward to is a dinner date with my DH to our favorite restaurant where we had our first date:)

Enjoy your weekend lovely Ladies:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

first off - tui, what's going on? any updates? 

star - how did the HSG go?

mdc - how's the new gig? sounds super busy but i'm sure it'll even out soon. Seems like there are always extremes when starting a new job. Either you're sitting around waiting for something to do b/c no one was really prepared for you to start, or you already have a ton of things lined up b/c they WERE ready for you. I think I'd prefer the latter. I'm super excited for your HSG too - like you said, just to get it over with and get the results. I commend you for taking a stand with your DH about his smoking. I hope he bucks up!

you ladies are so funny praying for twins! heehee! :haha: We have this one month to try again naturally and for free before we start all of that. I might hound DH this whole week, considering I O'ed pretty early last month. I'm going to go just by my ewcm b/c I had a TON the week before I thought I was supposed to O last month and wouldn't you know it, AF came early which coincided with all of the ewcm. Maybe we can achieve this ourselves if we try one more time!
Also, I've lost another 2lbs! I want to lose 3-5 more before NO, and hope to keep it that way unless otherwise preggo! :)


----------



## Dandi

Just popping in to say hello! I'm not contributing much right now, but I'm following along and wishing you all the very best with so many upcoming tests and procedures. All one step closer to your babies! Can't wait to see what the next few months hold for this group. :dance:

Afm, just waiting around patiently for af. Hopefully all will be well and I'll be back in the game with you girls in April! fx!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope you're back with us pronto, dandi!


----------



## Left wonderin

Quick hello to everyone , I'm exhausted as was on road trip with work today . 8 hours round trip uck . Got loads of Ewcm today cd 8 !!!! WTF !!! Way early !! Is it possible that feb being a shorter month threw us all off ??? Mmm


----------



## Tui

Thanks for asking girls. Think I'm out this cycle. BFN at 9dpo. Normally see something by then so not lucky this time. Just waiting for AF now.

Anyone else testing?


----------



## Left wonderin

Testing nope ....... I'm not even trying lol.... Oooh you reminded me must order more things to pee on lol ... Have them in stock !!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and I'm sorry you think you out this month :(


----------



## Star2011

Yes, Wish am still rooting for twins for you:) By the way, this trying on your own thing may bring a BFP. You really never know..

Tui am sorry....but 9dpo is still early. Maybe this cycle is different. Fx for you. 

Afm, my HSG was not bad when the dye went through the left tube but incredibly painful when it was trying to go through the right tube. The dye partially went through that right tube. In short, my left tube is good but my right tube is partially blocked. Well, that is done with and glad i know what am dealing with. My Doc was so encouraging and wants to see me next cycle if nothing happens this time around. Today i took DH to his SA but he didnt want me inside the room with him. Oh well, that was fine with me too:) Now we have to wait for his results and take it from there. 

Hi to everybody else..


----------



## Star2011

Dandi- April is around the corner:) Very soon we will all be in the same team " TTC ". Hang in there:) Thanks for being around:)

Mdc- All the best on Wed. I will be thinking of you and hoping for good results.


----------



## Tui

HOLY CRAP! 10dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4509 (Large).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dandi

Ahhhh! Congrats Tui!!!


----------



## sugargully

Great looking lines Tui! Congrats!


----------



## Tui

I'm being positive. Due date calculated, ticker is up.


----------



## Left wonderin

HOLY CRAP IS RIGHT !!!!!! Congratulations TUI. So so happy for you :) and good for you with the PMA keep it up it can only but help !!! Think that's the earliest ticker I've ever seen :) I'm loving it !!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeee 
Have you to do anything now ? Get proggeterone ? Anything ? 

Star glad it wasn't too traumatic and the news was good :) half a blocked tube ain't half bad :) more working than not !!! Good on your OH . Here is hoping he get good results too :)


----------



## Tui

I ovulated cd11 so my ticker is out ( based on lmp), but I'm sick of arguing with docs and sonographers about it. Just going with it now. 

No I don't need anything. Tests are all clear. Progesterone been tested twice. It was 60 not pregnant, and 101 pregnant, which is fab.

Just positive thoughts and love. Will see doc in a week or so maybe. Not anxious about betas or anything this time. Too stressful.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh TUI that is such good news :) and you are so right not to stress ... Won't do you or bubba any good !! Worry is a useless emotion so we won't even talk about it !!!! 

How did oh take the news ???


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm gonna be just like you WHEN I'm pregnant again ...... ;) lol


----------



## Tui

He's been away all day. Two plane rides and a big drive for a job down south. I told him when he called though. I never wait. We are in this together.


----------



## Wish2BMom

YAY TUI!!!! This better be a super sticky one!!! I love how you're all zen about it this time. Awesome job, keep it up. 

Man, I feel like I'm saying congratulations more than 'so sorry' lately, this is WONDERFUL!!!!

Star - get to BD'ing!! Your pipes are cleared out now, we need an HSG BFP from you! no pressure... ;)


----------



## Mdc

Holy crap Tui that is AMAZING! I hope for a super sticky bean for you and OH!

Hello to everyone else! I am just trying to hang low until my dilation gets done today and HSG tomorrow so I don't stress too much. But with this good news I just had to drop in!


----------



## Tui

Thanks everyone. Looks like there will be some hsg babies following soon I hope xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - good luck tomorrow!! I hope everything goes smoothly and you get yer stretch on! ;)

afm, just saw some ewcm so you better believe I'll be nudging DH tonight. And tomorrow night. And the next night.... :)


----------



## Star2011

Tui congratulations! Sooooo happy for you.


----------



## KileyJean

TUI!!!!!!!! Congrats!! I am sending BIG prayers for your sticky bean!! And way to be positive about it with the ticker!! I am just so happy for you guys!

Mdc- Good luck tomorrow!! Praying that April is your month!

Wish- Get busy!! Hoping it happens naturally for you!

Star- glad your appt went well for the most part too!

Yay! I'm getting more bump buddies!


----------



## Star2011

Wish have fun tonight.

Mdc-sending positive thoughts your way. 

Left- May is almost here... Hoping for that green light now. 

Everyone else good luck. Will catch up more later... Heading to work. 
Baby dust to all.


----------



## jessiecat

YAY Tui!!!

Wish: Can you imagine? Twins? Omg. They would make this wait all worthwhile. All this talk of New Orleans makes me wanna go now! I've never been. 

Star: glad the HSG wasn't "too" bad. I think you know i got pregnant the month of my HSG with my one blocked tube so ya never know...

Mdc: You're next for the HSG, correct? 

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies! 

We spent a fabulous 4 days in San Francisco eating yummy food and seeing friends/family. We're trying to travel every month until the baby gets here. We made the FB announcement since I'm 20 weeks now...Also, WE'RE HAVING A BOY! :happydance: We kinda figured we were since we had seen a penis on the 15 week and 17 week ultrasounds, but confirmed it at the 20 week. I'm thrilled because with 3 sisters and no brothers, i REALLY wanted a boy.

My 37 year old friend text messaged me over the weekend with some fabulous news. SHE IS 13 weeks pregnant with a little boy after 2.5 years of trying and 2 miscarriages that both required D&Cs. It will happen for everyone here and i cannot wait!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

TTC over 38 phase 2 " THE BUMP BUDDIES "
Here is the link TUI :) 

Jessie 20 weeks !!! Eeeeek and a little blue !!! So happy for you :) I was the same 4 sisters , zero brothers . 9 nieces and 2 nephews !!! We needed balance lol

Mdc best luck tommrow April here you come ;) 
Wish hope your having fun right about now ;) lol

11th of May get here already !!!!


----------



## Tui

Can't believe you are 20 weeks. Congrats on the boy xx


----------



## Pothole

Hello wonderful ladies! I'm happily sleeping till a decadent 7:30 every day this week because it's Spring Break! I've been MIA because even in special ed, the week before a break is a nightmare. I was in bed by 6 pm every night last week. They wore me out! Had my hsg follow up on Thursday. Went about as I expected. We are going to do a clomid cycle this month, then increase for the 2 months after that if no bfp. After that, fermara. If I have really excellent follicles on the left, we may do an iui. If just on right, Dr won't do it, since we have no way of knowing if that tube is actually closed or was just spasming. So that's all the news. Insanely excited for all the great stuff I just caught up on with you guys! Tui...I am just so stinking happy for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! pothole, jessie - glad you guys popped in!

no business last night but the warning has been laid out! haha - if we want this the free way, you WILL BD with me every night for a week!! 

jessie - I can't believe you're already halfway!! this has FLOWN! Congrats on the bouncing baby boy!! You have to tell us when you have a name picked out, if that's ok! :) Your trip to San Fran sounds awesome - I've never been there. You should make NO your trip for April! :) we'll be there 4/16-4/20. I'll look for a cute brunette preggo! :haha:

pothole - sounds like you have a good plan! 

left - May 11 is already almost a month away! ;)

I'm just so happy from all of the good news on here lately! <3 you all!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, Fx'd that April is going to be the month you can start. 

Star, glad your HSG was pretty positive, and hopefully the SA finds some super swimmers. Hopefully you are BDing and will have an HSG BFP!

Tui, my positive thoughts are still with you and so excited for you!!!!!

Jessie, I live in the Bay Area, I am so glad you enjoyed it, and cannot wait to hear where you go next. Also go team blue!!! 

Pothole, so glad you have a plan in place and I can definitely see a BFP here in your future soon!

Wish, get your sexy on! GL!

Left, hoping may 11th will get here super quick for you! Cannot wait for you to be back in the game. 

Hello to everyone else that I missed, and thank you everyone for your good vibes this week. 

So D day (dilation day) was yesterday and it was surprisingly not too bad. The lidocaine injection did pinch a bit that I had to wince, but overall it went smoothly. The HSG was today and it went off without a hitch. The fluid spilled out quickly and the RE said all looks great, but he did say a few times my uterus is really small. Guess that goes with the small cervix :haha: glad to get it over with, and thank you Star for the rx idea since DH was driving me I did prescribe myself a glass of sav blanc with lunch...worked wonders! As a present for all my poking and prodding DH surprised me and said he is quitting smoking next week! So glad he is making the change, and I know it will be hard for him. Good thing I am likely going to be traveling a lot for the first 30 days of my job because man is he going to be super cranky. Going to take 2 days off of BDing since the RE said to wait and going to prepare for a marathon session starting Friday!


----------



## jessiecat

Mdc: Oh, how we would LOVE to live in the Bay area. We went to Tartine for pastries, le garage bistro in Sausalito for breakfast, Hong Kong Lounge II for dim sum, pizza delfina for pizza, and Sotto Mare for seafood. AMAZING food. My hubby could get a job in Silicon Valley, but there's no point in us being there since our close family is in SoCal. We're planning on moving to Los Angeles in a few months. I lived there for 5.5 years for grad school and don't love it, but oh well. :wacko: It will be good for baby to grow up near cousins. I'm so happy your HSG and dilation went smoothly and VERY happy that hubby is going to quit smoking!!!

Wish: We're headed to Seattle the week after you're in NO otherwise I would see you down there for some beignets and coffee!! :winkwink: :coffee: i will definitely announce baby's name soon! 

Pothole: Awww spring break is the best! Glad you're getting some much needed rest. I like the baby making plan. You will be knocked up in no time. 

Left: Isn't life crazy with all sisters? There is so much drama in my family. :/


----------



## Stenokat

Tui, congratulations!!! Way to go with the zen attitude! I have a great feeling about this one being sticky! So very happy for you.


----------



## Wish2BMom

steno! Good to hear from you and LOVE the u/s pic!!

jessie - oh, I love Seattle too! I have only been there on business and been able to break away a little bit to see the marketplace (Beecher's cheese is my all-time fave) but I haven't seen much more. I'd like to take a trip out on the Sound. Have a great time!

mdc - glad everything went well!! And that's AWESOME news about hubby quitting smoking!!! Everything is aligning for you, you'll be preggo in no time, I'm sure. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc !!! Is there a regular sized uterus ?? Lol... I'm sure yours is just perfect !!! Great news how well it all went !!! I didn't realise that it was only one proceedure and not a few . So your good to go :) my hubby need to give up smoking too :( he has tried twice so far this year without success . He did succeed for 5 weeks then had to put our dog to sleep so on the way back from the vets he caved :( .... I keep encouraging him ! Maybe when we are good to go again he will try . Its in his head but its so hard . 

Steno !!! You are half way too wow !!!! How wonderful are ou team yellow??? I forget ?? 

Think I had ov pain today .. Never had it before so I'm guessing !!! On my right side , sharp pain lasted 3-5 mins then gone ... Could have been wind :haha: 

Wouldn't matter if it wad the biggest juiciest egg :haha: no use to me this month :dohh: every time I know I'm ov I think mmmmmm do I REALLY need to wait :haha: .. But I'm I good girl ! My waiting continues lol


----------



## Pothole

Out of curiosity, do any of you put stock in the Chinese gender predictions? I ask because every single one I've looked at is different, but they all say boy this month, girl next month. I have eight nephews. There are no granddaughters on either side of our families. So I feel pretty sure we'll get a boy, as I think our parents are destined to shades of blue. And that's perfect. Boys are awesome and I'd have loads of hand me downs and time tested advice. But, a girl...guys that would be kind of neat, as all the other siblings are done. This it it. The last grandchild on both sides. Thoughts?


----------



## jessiecat

Left: You are sooo patient!

Wish: I'm going to write that down on my to-do Seattle list: Beecher's. 

Pothole: I tried the chinese gender prediction and i got girl. I'm having a boy. HAHA! This is way too early, but i was actually looking at how I could possibly try to get pregnant with a girl next round (we only want two and it would be nice to have one of each). Supposedly the girl swimmers are slower but live longer than the boy swimmers... so some say NOT to have sex too close to ovulation otherwise the boy swimmers will "win."


----------



## Pothole

Honestly, whichever "wins"...I win. I would be over the moon elated for either one. But I'm the girl who reads the end of the book first. I go to spoiler sites to find out the end of movies before I watch them. I prefer shows that have finished their run, so I know how it all wraps up. I am jumpy and skittish, so I have always hated surprises. I know this would be a great one, but it's still "the unknown", you know?


----------



## KileyJean

Both the Mayan and Chinese charts say boy for me. I will keep you posted ;)


----------



## Mdc

Happy Friday everyone!

Jessie, you had quite the culinary adventure! Luckily LA is only a short hour plane ride for more. 

Left, we will see how the non-smoking goes. It is pretty rough but for a good cause and hopefully he will succeed. You are right the best we can do is to be supportive. O pains are interesting, I swear I had one the other month too. Funny how if you are in tune with your body you recognize this stuff. 

Pothole, not sure about the predictions but it always intrigues me. Don't blame you for leaning toward a little girl. With all those boys around she will never be allowed to date :winkwink: To bad to cannot get the spoiler on the little bean to be, but you are right either way it will be awesome. 

Hello to everyone else. 

I was successfully able to seduce DH this afternoon CD12 the first chance I got after the HSG waiting period. Pretty much down to the minute after the 48 he wait. :haha: So we are off to a good start since I had a smiley flashy this morning. Now just got to keep it up with my newly stretched cervix I have a good feeling this month.


----------



## Tui

15dpo - so far so good.

Hope everyone is well xx
 



Attached Files:







1428193867469.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Left wonderin

So when you graduating to talk all things pregnancy ??


----------



## Left wonderin

Here is the thread for TUI and for anyone else who feels up to following the BFP journeys
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-over-35/2291519-ttc-over-38-phase-2-bump-buddies.html


----------



## Tui

Left wonderin said:


> So when you graduating to talk all things pregnancy ??

I'm not joining anything yet as I don't like first trimester groups. They are either full of sadness or worriers. I need complete calm and happiness right now. 

I know your graduate group is a bit different, but I'm going to stick to journals for now. I hope you understand x


----------



## sugargully

5dpo.....


----------



## sugargully

5 dpo...... Nothing to do but wait now.


----------



## Tui

Few more days and you can test sugar. Good luck.


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui of course I do !!! I'd avoid the first tri forums too ..... :) xxx


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi everyone! Been a little buried in home improvement the past few weeks, sorry for being MIA.

Congrats Tui! Hoping beyond hope that this little been sticks with you!

Hope all of you are well and enjoying your lives while TTC. We're doing our best to live in the land of "now" and not the land of "if only." We are currently in the egg catching phase and keeping hope alive.


----------



## Left wonderin

I love it :) " the land of now " wha did you improve ? Hehe ..... I've two rooms I'm procrastinating over . Have the paint etc just need to put it on the walls :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh maui, yes - I want to paint my office but I haven't gotten to it. And what's weird is that I find when I do finally do it, I REALLY enjoy it!! I blast the music and sing some tunes. So clearly I need to do it when the house is empty!! maybe that's my problem! :haha:
I have the paint already bought too, left! so funny

sugar - FX'ed for you!! you could maybe start seeing some symptoms in the next few days! Not to nudge you into insanity! ;)

I think i'm 3dpo today but I'm not sure. I am only temping, no OPKs. I was down around 98.3 mid last week, but jumped to 98.7 and 98.9 on Sat and Sun mornings. BUT - I had a few beverages the nights before those temps, and I know that impacts the BBT. Today's temp was down to 98.5. My post O temps that I've had before have all been 99+, so I don't know what to think. But my ewcm that I got all last week is gone, my left boob and nip are sore. So it feels like my body is saying 'TWW'. I'll keep temping for the next few days to make sure. FF isn't going to give me my crosshairs for only 2 days up!


----------



## Mdc

Tui, glad to see that things are going well and you seem so zen!

Sugar, GL this month! 

Maui, good luck catching the egg. I agree with left...I love living in the now! Simple and so hard at the same time. Hopefully the home improvements are going well!

Wish, sounds like you might be in the TWW and I look forward to hearing your symptoms this round and hoping for a BFP!

Hi left and everyone else. 

Weird tmi gross question for those who had a HSG. Did anyone have clot/blob of period looking stuff after? With things being clear I was just thinking it might have flushed out so residual stuff, but just curious if it was just me. I seems to be the one with weird things like stenosis etc so it might just be me :haha:

So far I have been pretty successful this weekend, and getting some quality BDing in place. I think I had an O pain yesterday afternoon which would be about right since I had a peak that morning. Stupid advanced OPK got messed up on Sat morning because I must have held it weird and so I may have got a surge on Sat. Although I did get a temp dip this morning, so who knows. Last month the dip was the day before O. So I guess some more BD for DH and I....he will be thrilled. Sense my sarcasm there. LOL! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I forgot to say Hi to Zen Tui! hi!

mdc - I didn't have any clots or anything but I feel like I remember them saying there could be some spotting of sorts. I'm sure that's all you're seeing. Good job on all the BD'ing! I'm going to see if DH is up for it tonight, just to be sure! I am pretty sure I O'ed - zero cm today. But I think a few ladies have said that they got pregnant the months that they BD'ed a couple days beyond when they think they O'ed anyway, so why not!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol hi everyone !! I think its a myth that men are always up for it !!! TTC and ya nearly have to drag them to bed lol.....


----------



## Tui

You know men, you have to make it THEIR IDEA!


----------



## Mauijaim

Ha! So true on making in the man's idea and true in more areas than just BD!

We painted our master bedroom and bathroom and added some finishing touches to the master bathroom. took us 3 weeks and 7 samples to figure that out. We also had some amazing weather a couple weeks ago so I overhauled my backyard in preparation for new landscaping once the weather clears up again. Next stop, office organization, guest bedroom tweaks and new windows upstairs! Lots of work but I'm just loving having my own home. We blasted music loud enough to drown my singing for DH. Great fun! :happydance:


----------



## Tui

It's nice when you get to make decisions about your own house. No one to ask or worse paint it some horrible colour you can't stand. Makes you proud to look at after too.

The best thing about having your own home, no routine inspections by property manager. I mean there was never any problems but it still felt like we were being judged every time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, I love your ticker, tui!!! I'm getting that one if/when!

left - you are so right! I think it was their idea in our 20's but now it's only when we have a few beverages and he's feeling a little randy :haha:

so this is weird - have any of the long-term tempers ever noticed this or heard of it: I think my temps have dropped overall, either due to changing out our duvet cover for a lighter one (the other one was so heavy, I would be a dripping mess every morning), now sleeping naked or almost naked (same reason - too hot), the season change or losing weight (but it's only been 5lbs). But if you look at my chart - my previous post-O temps were up over 99. I definitely had a dip right around when I think I O'ed, so what do you think gives?


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I know I constantly ask people lol.... But have you had your thyroid checked ? Low pre ov temps , weight loss , excessive sweating all symptoms of overactive thyroid . Some one ages ago said it to me about low temps and I paid no heed at the time .


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks for your thoughts, left - yeah, I got it tested 2x for part of my bloodwork in all this TTC and all came back ok. I *think* the sweating has been from getting one of those Theropeudic-like mattresses - they are just so dense. 
The weightloss has been on purpose and it's only 5lbs. Hopefully a couple more to come ;)
I'm seeing a biphasic chart so I should just thank my lucky stars!


----------



## Mdc

Maui, glad your home is finally coming together. It takes so much energy!

Wish, so funny I was expecting a temp increase today and nada. I am hoping tomorrow will be better. I am going with your explanation about changing he duvet. Makes sense to me and biphasic is what you really want. 

Hello to everyone else!

Boring here for me, just listening to a whole day of webinars for my new job. :coffee: I think my temps would have increased this morning. With all the short cycles last month and two low temps after O this month, it is like we are syncing our cycles like sorority sisters. :haha: Maybe tomorrow will be better I did read it can take 48 hours after O to get a temp increase. Last month I got a drop and then up he next day. Would suck if no O this month because next month I am thinking due to travel we will be out. But as Left says PMA goes a long way.


----------



## Tui

Thanks wish. Those tickers are one of only two places I've found that have a time zone option on the ticker design. I love the fruit one and baby development one, but they always clicked over at the wrong time because it was set to usa hours. Frustrating. 

I have left it set at lmp too, but I should be a few days ahead of that. Will change after my scan maybe. Not booked anything yet, not even told my doctor, lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

did you bounce back up this morning, mdc?

tui - I like the fruit and baby tickers too - gives such a good visual for what's going on in there! Have you given yourself a time as to when you'll start calling the doc and setting up appointments?

maui - dang, girl! great job on the home improvements!! you guys don't play around!

afm (I giggle when I type this now), my temp bounced back up so I'm happy. I read that your follicle actually ruptures 12-24 hrs after your surge, so I'm pretty confident thinking my temp drop on Friday triggered my O pains on Saturday afternoon. I didn't temp enough beforehand for FF to figure out an O date, so I'm going to put it in manually for Saturday. So I'm 4dpo today - boring land. Feeling some pinches down there and a sore left boob/nip but that's it. And I know it's far too early to feel anything related to a pregnancy. I have a rather short LP so I just hope that if it did happen, the little one gets to my uterus quickly and digs in before AF starts happening. I'll know by this time next week. I kinda don't want to stop temping, though!


----------



## Mdc

Tui, the tickers being wrong would kill me too. Love seeing yours chug along!

Wish, yes temps jumped this morning a bit , so hopefully tomorrow will be better. I am thinking we may be DPO buddies! Good luck with getting the emby snuggled in! My LP is long usually 15-16 days which is good I guess but tortuous. How long is your LP?

I decided against a morning boardroom session ( :haha: ) because the cats were obnoxious last night snoring (yes his cats snore...never knew they could do that!) and the others were running amuck. So since he could not sleep he decided to sweep the kitchen and put up the kitty food bowls and cover them with Saran Wrap so they would hopefully just go to bed. :rofl: Ahhh...the life and times of cat ownership. I think we are still pretty well covered this month so PMA onwards!


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Lots to catch up on. I have been MIA but got some time to catch up a little bit. Hope everybody is doing well. All the best to the TWW Ladies.

Afm, its been a roller coaster the last couple of days for me. My mother had a stroke and was hospitalized but got discharged yesterday. She is in good spirits now. I am taking some time off work to go and help sort out the their living arrangements now that she will need more help with ADL. My father is 70 and my mother is 65 so i have be there for them during this transition. I will not be able to chat as much and though i got in some bding during my fertile time i dont think it was that much and didnt plan well because of my mothers health issue during that time. I may be 3-4dpo, not sure. I ll probably be back in the game in May-June if nothing comes out of this cycle. 

All the best with everybody.


----------



## Tui

Sorry to hear about your mum star. Glad she is a bit better now.


----------



## Tui

Wish I'm just chillin. All my doc will do is send me for the usual blood tests so no hurry. I'm already taking folic acid and iodine. My midwife I don't want to bother yet, as with two failed attempts now I feel like I'm wasting her time. She said she would always squeeze me in though so I'm not worried about her booking up. They are both great.


----------



## KileyJean

Yay Tui! You progressed to 2-3 on the weeks estimator! That thing always made me feel better that I was progressing. Glad you are still staying positive! And yes, the group Left created is much different than those first trimester groups. I stay out of those! I am like you and try to stay positive and not dwell on what "could" happen. I want to enjoy every step of this pregnancy. We understand if you do not want to join though. But feel free to pop on by. It is pretty positive and it is really only Kpme, Left and I that post. Some new people popped in but haven't heard from them since. I think they realized we all know each other's story already and they probably found a different group to be in. 

Sugar- I will be stalking to hear for any symptoms! Sending :dust: your way!

Mdc- I said this in the other group as well... I see that you may have O'd yesterday Yay! Timing looks great as well!! sending lots of :dust: your way!!!

Maui- Good to hear from you! Keep us updated :) :dust:

Wish- FX'd for you!! :dust:

Yay lots of charts to stalk! So exciting!! Hoping to have more graduates soon!!


----------



## sugargully

Thanks Kiley! 
I got 7 day progesterone bloods back today. 25.2. Doc says these are very good numbers. They are up from last cycle at 15 something.

I got some good news today. I got in a research study for IVF! It's dramatically less than traditional. I go sign the consent tomorrow. Can't wait to get the details and it feels so good to have a back up plan for this cycle.

Tui, Maui, MDC, Wish, (sorry if I'm forgetting someone)..... Loads of baby dust! I'm so glad we're in this together!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar that amazing about the research trial !!! OMG where did you hear about it ? I'd never even think of those things ,,, ever !


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - I'm so sorry about your mom! she's lucky to have you looking over things. Come back to us when you can - we'll be here!

sugar - so cool!! let us know about the details when you get them, I'm so curious.

mdc - love the temp rise and the timing! my LP is really only about 11 days, 13 in a good month. 14 if it's being a jerk and just wants to be late and not really preggo. That's only happened once, my 2nd cycle after HSG.

tui - your docs sound very accommodating, that's great. Nothing like a doc that can 'squeeze you in'! 

still not much going on here - work is STRESSFUL this week and I hope that's not affecting anything. FF gave me cross hairs this morning and says I'm 3dpo, but I think I'm 5dpo and just had an estrogen surge on Monday or something. I definitely felt O pains on Saturday so I'm sticking with that! I'd like to stop temping but I'm just so curious every morning. So I guess I'll stick with it.


----------



## Dandi

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say that I'm back in the game, yay! AF arrived, so I'm CD1 and officially ttc again. So I'll be around more, still cheering you guys on, but also participating now. =)

I hope everyone is doing well, I've got to catch up on all that I've missed the past week or so.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I think from your chart I'd agree with FF on the DPO ... Dani welcome back to participation ;) I can't wait to join you !! But wait I must ..... 
Star I'm so sorry to read about what your mum has been through , must have been scary . I wish her a speedy recovery . It takes time xxxx


----------



## Tui

Good luck dandi xx


----------



## Mdc

Star, sorry to hear about your mom, but glad she was D/c'd from the hospital. Impressed you got any BD'ing being that stressed! Who knows, maybe the pressure off of TCC may give you a BFS...big fat surprise!

Tui, I am sure she would not feel like you are wasting her time. It is nice she will fit you in whenever you are ready. 

Kiley, thanks for the dust! 

Sugar, how exciting! IVF is wicked expensive so hoping you won't need it after this month, but good to know you got in if you need it! Cannot wait to see hear what they are doing in your trial that is different. 

Wish, LP is not too shabby and plenty of time to get the embye nice and comfy! Cannot wait to hear your symptoms when the start and hoping you can test soon! I hear you about the temping. I took forever to start to do it, but it is a tad addicting :haha: 

Dandi, yeah to TCC! How is the Paleo going?

Left, you are so patient, but I bet it feels better getting closer to trying again. I am thinking once you start you will be one and done!!!

Boring for me here :coffee: probably dpo 2 or 3. Hopefully I will hit a little higher on the temp tomorrow. I feel like I have been starving all day, but that certainly it isn't anything. DH bought something I rarely eat...sour cream and cheddar Ruffles the other night...my fav...damn him! They seriously just sit there and call my name.


----------



## Tui

No, my midwife is great but I feel bad for having to cancel her twice already. I don't know if she gets paid for situations lilke mine.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi gals,

I'm in a TTC fog this cycle. No clarity to be found anywhere. Got a peak reading on CB advanced on Tuesday, but cm was absent. We used Preseed to compensate. No O pains or cramping. My temp has been the exact same for days which leads me to believe that something is wrong with my thermometer. I've been taking it at various times thoughtout the day just to see if it'll give me a different number and it does, but it just seems really weird to me. My cm showed up as creamy tonight so I guess we're done egg hunting despite the absence of a temp shift. It appears we're flying blind this month.

I have a nagging foot injury that I've been nursing along. Last night it was throbbing so bad I couldn't sleep so I took 2 Aleve. Now I'm a bit worried that I thwarted ovulation or inured our chances of conception. I've been reading that NSAIDS can put off O. Frustrating!

I'd made up my mind this cycle to temp only until O was confirmed then stop to save my sanity. Now I can't even confirm O! Ugh!


----------



## Left wonderin

In a good news story ... Another thread I was on for a year or so 15 ladies of all ages, complications etc were ttc .... Now there is only one left not knocked up ......... ME lol....
So how amazing is that !! 14 BFP 3 with iui .. 4 IVF one miracle !! Was told no sorry wont happen and boom now 21 weeks and lots of them just took time ... Oh and clomid 
!


----------



## Dandi

Paleo is not going well, lol. I just haven't been as focused as I hoped to be and the urge to bury my sorrows in comfort food has been fierce! I'm making progress though. I've eliminated bread and dairy and I'm back to only drinking water agian. I just still have some sugar and processed foods to cut out. I'm feeling rejuvenated after af arrived though, so I'm hoping I'll be all in by next week.


----------



## Left wonderin

It sounds like a tough diet !! I'm gonna increase my water intake to 3 liters per day .its supposed to really help with cm


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! happy weekend!

maui - ugh, i'm sorry you're in a fog!! keep temping, you'll catch that egg. Even if you put off O and you start temping now, you'll get it. I hope you didn't miss it!

left - that's a great success(es) story, thank you!! And you're not far behind, remember that! And i can concur - drinking that amount of water has helped my cm. I think green tea too but the jury is out for sure on that one.

dandi - welcome back! yikes, that paleo sounds extreme. But it works, so good luck!! I 'created' a great snack this week - whole wheat garlic Triskets, smear of avocado, thin slice of cheddar cheese, little piece of rotisserie chicken. I have 6 of these as one of my meals and MMM MMM! satisfying!

mdc - omg, those are my FAVORITE!! I've been craving Doritos lately but this diet has me saying no successfully, thank god. 

yes, kiley! Thanks for the dust! :hugs:

not much going on here - I guess i can't argue with FF anymore. My temps that I was expecting to see came through this morning. Up over 99 finally. But this bums me out a bit - if FF is right, then we BD'ed the days leading up to O and the day of O, but not after. :( I hope it was enough. Time will tell but I shouldn't get my hopes up b/c really - it hasn't happened yet!
I gotta take a page out of Tui's book - zennnnnn


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish ... Up to and day of it perfect timing !! I read alot lol.. And research says the most likley day to catch the egg is to DTD 2 days prior to Ov , having the sperm ready and waiting ... The second most successful day is day of ov . AFTER ov didn't feature


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOO!! Thank you, left!!! I feel better!!!


----------



## Hotknife2015

Hello everyone. I am turning 35 in June and will be starting TTC my first once my next cycle starts. Can I join this group?


----------



## Tui

Of course you can, welcome. Nice bunch in here. Good luck.


----------



## Mdc

Happy Friday and Saturday for Tui and Left!

Hotknife, welcome! A great group of lovely ladies here. 

Maui, sorry the cbfm is not playing nice this month. Did you just take the Aleve last night or for a couple days? Being a nerdy pharmacist I looked it up. Some studies show it can delay premature O for IVF patients, but they took it from at least the beginning of the LH surge. With a peak on Tuesday I think you still have a good chance for a delayed bbt shift, and hopefully tomorrow will show a sign of a bbt increase. I think a lot of us our temps are not cooperating this month. Blah! Still have fingers crossed for you!

Left, that is a great boost for all us here. Thanks for sharing! And that for the BD schedule advice!!!

Dandi, I do not think I could do Paleo even if all the stars were aligned much less with stress. Glad you have renewed energy to start with the steps you started and good luck!

Wish, I am sorry that FF is not blaming nice. I think FF sometimes puts all its stock for O on the temp rise, even though it was take up to 48 hours to have a temp shift after O. I have been doing the research because I cursed at FF this morning too because it says I O'd on Tuesday. It says I O 72 hours after my peak, and that makes no sense since I had a negative OPK on Tuesday. Either way I am going with Left also, because according to FF not post O sessions for me either. Wah!!!

Hi Tui, I see you are on line now :winkwink: 

Hello to everyone else!

FF says I am DPO 3 (according to the know it all me...I mean DPO 4 :haha: ). My temps are still low, but I did replace the battery this month and taking it at a different hour so maybe last month of 99 temps was a fluke, so going with biphasic is biphasic irrespective of the level. Now the TWW is going to drag, but a couple trips for work the next couple of weeks will hopefully speed it up.


----------



## sugargully

Left wonderin said:


> Sugar that amazing about the research trial !!! OMG where did you hear about it ? I'd never even think of those things ,,, ever !

I googled it (IVF research studies-ivystudy)!They're all over the states and maybe Europe. I just happened to find one that fit my stats. It's not ideal cause the transfer is set for 3 days past instead of 5. I also have many more visits and phone consults than any normal IVF.The meds are included, the brands are new to me but all are popular the nurse tells me. I may start my first screening visit as soon as next Friday.


----------



## Mauijaim

MDC- thanks for that info! I only took Aleve on Wednesday night which would have been the next night (36 hrs -ish) after the peak reading. Maybe we're ok and I did O, but my temp didn't shift due to the effects of the NSAID? I didn't think of that but it totally makes sense! 

My temp did go up this morning but I didn't sleep well due to my foot hurting and woke earlier than usual. So many variables to account for....

Left - I hope there's some merit to that study you wrote about. I think the best we did this month was BD 2 days before O. All of my stock is in that day!

Wish- fear not, you did good on your BD timing. It's out of your hands now. Time to inhale peace and exhale joy. How's that for zen?:haha:

Thank goodness it's the weekend! I hope all of you lovely ladies have a good one!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I've living proof it works !! Sean was a two day before once off b'ding baby :)


----------



## jessiecat

Ack. I just wrote individual responses to all of you and lost the whole post. So annoyed. Will try again tomorrow <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - so funny, I love the 'nerdiness'! you bring a very cool knowledge set to this group! oh, and humor! ;) I'm sorry FF isn't playing well with you too. We know ourselves enough by now to be suspect of technology! I dropped back down to 98.8 today so whoooooo knowwwwwws. I expect to start spotting in the next couple of days if my calculations are right (I'd be 8dpo today - nary a symptom either way so not really tough to chill).

maui - love it! was totally inhaling/exhaling good things today (sounds shady! :haha:) - went shopping for a few things for our trip and I no longer hate trying on clothes! So I consider today a win. :)

jessie - ugh, I HATE that!! glad you popped in! how are you feeling?

sugar - did AF come yet or you're just preparing to join the study? you were 5dpo a few days ago, right? how are you doing?

tui - I know how you're doing zzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :coolio:

welcome, hotknife! Good luck to you!

I'm avoiding work so I guess I should get at it. I hope you're all enjoying your weekend!


----------



## Tui

Sorry, I forgot to post this yesterday. It was 21dpo, so I'm happy. So far so good.
 



Attached Files:







1428715738268.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pothole

Tomorrow is my last day of clomid. Ultrasound on Thursday to determine follicle maturity. One of my best friends has been in town visiting and it's been a week of hiding my prenatal vitamins, feigning a headache as a reason I don't want to drink, and being insanely grateful that this is not key BD time, because the guest room is right next door. I adore her, but this subterfuge is exhausting.


----------



## Mauijaim

Tui- that's great to see! Your zen thoughts are working...don't stop!

Pothole- too funny about company and TTC. Get some rest!

Wish- where are you going on your trip? Glad you were able to keep busy today! Keep inhaling/exhaling good things. :haha:

Aloha Jessie! Hope all is well!

MDC- I'm with you on FF and the temp shift. I feel like they make O tougher to understand sometimes. I have charts from a year ago showing O 72 hrs after peak. I was so confused and thinking there was something wrong with me. As I said before, I'm going to temp long enough to confirm O, then stop to save myself the madness of the temp game.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so you're technically at 5 weeks, tui? when are you going to call the docs again? 6?

maui - going to New Orleans on Thursday as an early 40th bday present. :coolio: I think I'll start AF around then too, or if I don't, I'll be testing down there. 

I told myself I was going to stop temping after O this cycle and I haven't stopped. High temp this morning but not really reading anything into it. I certainly don't feel a THING as far as symptoms. Oh well, guess that's a good thing so I'm not driven crazy!
I've got super crazy days this Monday and Tuesday so I don't know if I'll be able to get on here. Just so you know why I'm MIA. :)


----------



## Tui

Not sure yet wish. No hurry. I don't want a scan till at least 8 weeks this time.


----------



## Mdc

Maui, yes totally makes sense the NSAID would result in a lower BBT also. Glad I could help! I agree with FF, it is still a life saver especially in the beginning to try and figure out all this stuff. As we are all experts :haha: by now probably best we go with our gut. 

Jessie, I HATE when that happens! I feel like some precious life altering advice messages have been lost in an Internet black hole. Ok, probably not :haha: I now type my posts in notepad and the copy them over. 

Wish, thank for the kind words and glad I can help or at least get a laugh! Still plenty of time before giving up this cycle. Fingers crossed, and no worries about the lack of symptoms I often hear posts that the cycle without symptoms are the one that take people by surprise with a BFP! 

Tui, so awesome to see 3+ weeks!

Pothole, subterfuge...just saying the word is exhausting. LOL! Good luck with your budding follicles and upcoming BD marathon!

Ok, I have a slight confession to make. This weekend we were at my nephew's 3rd birthday party and had a blast (ok a little crazy, but fun). Seriously, I think there were 15-20 kiddos. My SIL also just had a newborn baby. It really hit me what we are (all of us) trying to do like a ton of bricks because DH just picked her up and I could see the look in his eyes how much he is ready for this. Up until that moment I knew I wanted a baby, but I think it was more of my type A personality (marriage and then bam babies). I know that is a shocking announcement that I am type A :rofl: This was the first time I felt it deep down in my heart how much I, we, really want this. Not saying I would not have been elated if it happened earlier, but with all the tests and the rigor of it all I think I lost track. This is the first month I am really wishing/hoping/sending out positive signs to the universe/or doing whatever it takes to hope this is the month. Kind of makes me think I was not ready previous months, but in the here and now I truly know we are ready. Ok, now done being all sappy. On a happier not DH is 2 days without smoking, and crabby as all H-E-double hockey sticks last night. Going to be a long month, but hopefully some good news will make it better :winkwink:

Fingers cross and :dust: all around!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh MDC what a special moment to share with us . Its ALL systems go so both phsically and emotionally !! I'm praying that the universe give you all your positive vibes back this month !!! 

I on the other hand had a whoopsie ;) lol ... Feels funny saying that !! Well as you all know we are emmmm preventing ! Yesterday afternoon .. We em had a moment .. On the couch .... No preventing .... Lol.... Now I think we are safe as I " think " AF is due this week or weekend. But the thing is my cycles are all over the place as my thyroid adjusts . For the first time in forever I've not being Opk or temping or counting ! Ooooops


----------



## Wish2BMom

On phone so not texting much but that's an awesome story, mdc!! I love when it finally just hits you! Thank you for sharing. Glad DH is sticking with it so far. You'll get your bundle of joy soon!!
Left - :haha: that's awesome!! I kinda hope you get your whoopsie and name her Daisy!! ;) corny, I know...

Nothing going on here. Busy day, busier tomorrow, then one more day til vaca!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol daisy perfect !!! I'm jealous one day to hols I've another month to go :(


----------



## jessiecat

Tui: im so happy youre seeing an increase in hcg via digital preg test! I think that's a good plan to wait for the ultrasound. I had a 7 week scan just to make sure the baby wasn't in my fallopian tube and then had my 2nd scan at 10 weeks to check for viability. 

sugar: great news about the ivf study. Is it completely free?

AloHARS maui!!! What happened to your foot? Have you considered stopping temping and just 'winging it?' It seems so stressful to be charting everyday!!

Dandi and LEFT: props to you, dandi, for even attempting paleo. I've been drinking a massive amount of water. I try to flavor it with lemon or cucumber slices. I got one of those water infuser pitchers and love it! Left- i need a couch quickie. Sex while preggo hasnt been as great as sex while not preggo.

Pothole: looking forward to hearing your results with the ultrasound on Thursday. I wish i could've been so quiet re: my baby making. I told all my friends as soon as I started trying. I found it helped for me to bit$h to them about it since i didn't find it fun/exciting at all. 

Mdc: NOW you're ready! &#55357;&#56836;

Wish: vaca soon! Post some pics when u get back! I really hope AF stays the heck away and u have some amazing news for us. 

Things are going well here. My little boy is around 1 lb and kicking me like crazy. TMI: I have the worst gas pains every night so I'm thinking i have to eat really small amounts before bedtime. I used to pride myself on being one of those women who never toots in front of her partner. This is not even possible while pregnant. It just comes out when you least expect it. :/


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie !! 22weeks where did that go !!! Only 2 weeks to V day now that's a milestone :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

jessie - that's SO funny! I am one of those as well - neither of us toot in front of the other. Thank you for the warning about when preggo, Toots McGee!

left - one more month! that's like 4 weeks, and really this week is already halfway over, then it's the weekend. Then......it'll be here before you know it!

me - light light light spotting started today. I'm not betting it's IB b/c it's right on time for AF - 8dpo. I'm sure it'll be darker tomorrow and then start AF either Wed or Thurs, as expected. I'm ok, though - knowing we have a plan in place is fine with me. And I can have a full on good time in NO!

hi to everyone else! I hope you're having good days/BD seshes/end of first trimesters/healing feet!


----------



## Mdc

Left, good to know there is some spontaneous bow chikky bow wa going on! I hope these next fours weeks fly by for you!

Jessie, too funny about the tooting and good to know going forward. I try not to do that in front of DH, but even not preggo some SBDs (silent but deadly) sneak out. Sometimes I can blame it on a cat :rofl:

Wish, stay away witch...trying to save momma some money with a BFP this cycle!!! Either way I bet you are getting so excited for NO!!!!

Hi to everyone else!

Boring...boring...boring for me. DPO 7 today and no signs, although I should not see any yet. I love my new job, but still really quiet so that is making the TWW drag. There are only so many times I can google TWW signs and listen to boring work webinars. DH did buy me some tulips (my favorite flower) yesterday...guess he knows he is being crabby.


----------



## Mauijaim

Arrrooooha Jessie! Too funny about the gas. I figure turn about is fair play and since my DH isn't bashful about it, then neither am I. Game on when we're preggo! I quit temping once I confirmed O this cycle because yes, it's exhausting and yes, it was making me crazy. 

As for my foot, I decided to buy myself a cute little pair of Nike Free's since hubby works on the Nike campus and I get a discount. Weeeelllll....there's zero midsole support in those things despite them being SUPER comfy. I was wearing them on days where I had to be on my feet 12 hours at a time. So my foot wasn't really ready for that and I ended up with plantar fasciitis. Lots of stretching and strengthening and night splinting and I'm almost good as new. But holy cow is it a stubborn injury. I'm so sad I can't wear my shoes too. But I'm in a nice little resistance training routine to beef up my feet and legs so I can wear them again, little bits at a time.

MDC - I'm on boring day 5 or 6 DPO. I like not temping. When I temp I over analyze every little thing and spend my time trying to justify each symptom as a potential BFP. I'm waaaaayyy more relaxed this month. Almost too relaxed...

Wish- Have a great time on your vacation!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, ladies! can't wait! one more day!

mdc - that rots! I have a friend who had that so bad she had to get surgery. But the surgery is the COOLEST thing. They actually drill tiny holes into your arch or the injured area which promotes new, healthier and stronger regrowth and that's what fixes it! She's good as new! I hope your PT works, though, and you don't have to get that far. Any surgery should be last resort.


----------



## Left wonderin

Exciting times ahead in the next week or so . Who is testing when , is everyone waiting it out to see if she arrives or any earlier testers ??? I CANT wait to join in all the fun :) ill be temping , charting opk, ing maybe even CBFM ing lol...... Oh and b'ding ;)


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone, I've been keeping up but quietly lately. 

I'm 15dpo. Did a test at day 12 and it was a neg. I've felt AF cramps for days and temp is starting to dip. My doc thinks there's still a chance b/c progesterone was good at day 7 but I don't see how that matters, isn't it HCg that needs to be above 20. So just waiting and will test on Friday if no AF by then. IVF treatment will start as soon as I get a new cycle so this is still a happy win-win week either way.


----------



## jessiecat

Maui: ow! re: foot. My husband loves his nike frees and recommended i get a pair. 
I absolutely could not run in them with my flat feet and had to give them away. 
Are you on facebook? A lot of my friends back home have been writing stuff on their pages about preserving Mauna Kea or something (?!) No clue what is up with that. Any idea?

Sugar: good to hear you're remaining optimistic no matter what!

Mdc: tulips are such beautiful flowers! Im binging on House of Cards (highly recommend- it's on netflix) and one of the main characters absolutely loves tulips.

left: haha! At first i was like " v- day as in valentine's day??" And then realized u meant 
viability. Im so hoping i can carry this kid until at least 37 weeks. It's funny- the worrying never ends!!!!! First it's trying to get pregnant, then hoping u dont miscarry, then hoping the baby doesnt have anatomy/chromosomal issues then hoping u carry to term. Nutso.

Wish: spotting- gosh darn it!!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: i just read your post in the other thread we're in. While you guys are on vaca stay off the internet and your phones and just focus on one another. Try to remember what made you fall in love and want to get married. sounds sappy, but write a love letter to your hubby and ask him to do the same for you. 
Hopefully you guys come back refreshed and ready to tackle IVF. It's going to be a stressful process and you will need each other for support. <3 <3


----------



## Mauijaim

Jessie- yes, I'm on Facebook. They're trying to build another telescope on Mauna Kea which is a sacred temple for the Hawaiian people. It's become quite the controversy these days. The governor called a "time out" on the drilling for construction because things were getting heated up there with people blocking the road and such. Haven't heard much else in the last 36 hrs.

Left- I'm either 6 or 7 dpo...definitely waiting it out because I hate seeing a negative test. There's just something about that one, lonely little line...so I guess that means I'll be testing around next Wednesday if I need to. I think MDC is a couple days ahead of me.


----------



## Tui

Good luck girls xx


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I hope you are having fun! Enjoy your vacation and have a great time. Hope I can figure out how to get the pics to load, but I had some NOLA risotto and beninegts last night. LOL!

Left, cannot wait until you join too! I am likely going to test on Sunday. I usually never test before AF is due, but I have such a good feeling about this cycle and I am traveling all next week and DH keeps asking when I am going to test, so I will indulge him....who am I kidding I am indulging myself. Might be too early, dpo12, but who knows. :shrug:

Sugar, still holding out for you. I have seen charts that look like no chance with potential AF cramps and a surprise BFP. Good luck tomorrow!

Jessie, too funny you mentioned House of Cards. We just finished with Sons of Anarchy and we're trying to think of something else to gorge ourselves on and DH said maybe House of Cards. 

Maui, I hear you about testing early. This is my first time ever so not trying to get stuck if it is negative on Sunday....there is always Wednesday for me too!

Hi to everyone else!

Dpo 9 for me and a couple days to go. I maybe be seeing things but yesterday I swear I had a drop of blood in my undies. TMI I stared at my undies for like 10 minutes...crazy much :dohh: LP is 15 days, so definitely not AF. I do not try to symptom spot so just trying to keep an even head. I did have a little nausea yesterday, but I chalked it up to the spicy soup I had for breakfast and my prenatal. Who knows, but I will see what today brings. Good luck everyone and I am hoping for some awesome BFPs this month!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pothole

Today is ultrasound day! I did my first round of clomid this cycle. cd11, opks negative so far. Today we'll see if I have good follicles, and possibly do a trigger shot. If there are good follicles on the left, we may do iui. If only on right, we'll just BD and hope for the best since the right side may be blocked. Then I guess its just waiting time.


----------



## Mdc

Good luck pothole!


----------



## Pothole

Okay, so not the best news, but I'm really okay with it. I had 2 good follicles on the right, but none at all on the left. So no trigger shot, no iui, and any BDing this month is probably just for fun. In all honesty, I would have been scrape me off the floor shocked if I got pregnant in my first cycle of fertility drugs, so I am not really even sad about this. We'll have a good time without feeling pressure, and be ready to try again next month. Bonus: the ultrasound was nowhere near as traumatic as the hsg and actually fascinating to watch on screen. Although how she could tell a follicle from any other blob on that screen is beyond me.


----------



## Tui

Sorry the news wasn't better honey. I'm glad you are being positive about everything though. I know what you mean about sonographers too, I can't tell how they get so much information from what looks like grey blurry images to me! Years of training I guess, lol.


----------



## sugargully

Hi ladies, well AF did arrive on Thursday. I had bloods and u/s Friday. 

I took the first bc pill and antibiotic today. The process has begun with down regulating.

I'm thinking of starting a journal now. There will be so many procedures and meds over the next 1.5 months. My 2 big concerns is time off from work for the appts. And getting the hubby on board. He's already fatigued on TTC. 

Who all among us have done IVF? I have so many questions. We're doing this a whole year sooner than planned. I don't feel ready but I'm hoping for my bfp.

I hope you're all having lovely weekends!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar its scary and exciting at the same time I bet! No advice as I've never been there . Don't forget to post the link to your journal


----------



## KileyJean

Patiently waiting to hear about some positive tests!! Fingers crossed for you ladies!

Sugar- sorry about AF! Good luck with IVF! I have never gone through it but my cousin has three times. She has two little ones now. :) It is a lengthy process but definitely well worth it!

Pothole- have fun BDing! You never know.... Miracles do happen! 

All is well with me. 12 weeks already and feeling good again! :)


----------



## Dandi

Kiley, from the outside looking in, it seems as if your first trimester has flown by! So glad things are going well. =)


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks Dandi! Hope all is well with you and glad to hear you are back on the baby making train!! Lots of sticky baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, sorry about the news, but I agree with Tui glad you are being positive and it is only a matter of time for your left ovary starts to join the game. 

Tui, glad you and the sticky bean are still chugging along. 

Sugar, I haven't done IVF either, but do post if you do a journal I would definitely follow! How exciting!!!

Kiley, glad you are feeling better and I cannot believe you are 12 weeks already. 

Hi left, wish, star, dandi and everyone else out there. 

Afm, I am out. Negatives frer yesterday and I think AF started this morning. So weird because my lp is never this short. Maybe the hsg on cd10 and the two blobs on cd12 made my lining not so great this month. Wahhhhh! A little disappointed but onwards. I had a good feeling about this month but guess my little eggie and dh's swimmers had a different plan. I did bring a digi test on my business trip in case a miracle happens and it is just spotting, but I would not take those Vegas odds. Ha! At least l can have a glass of wine and a charcuterie platter when my plane makes a connection at my favorite airport stop today. 

Worse news...DHs cat has a blocked bladder. He did have a catheter but he pulled it out. Might not be good news for kitty because the say it is likely to happen again. DH is so wrecked and if it happens again we might have to put him down because it is painful for the kitty, and a poor quality of life and even with surgery it is likely to happen again because he has rare stones. That will wreck DH and with me gone all this week and he stopped smoking last week not looking very sunny. Poor guy. 

Good luck to everyone and wishing for us all to get BFPs very soon!!!


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- Boo AF!! And so sorry to hear about your hubby's cat :( That is really tough. I had to put down one of my cats two days after Christmas a few years back. It is a very hard and selfless thing to do because like you said it all comes down to quality of living and you hate to see them in pain, but at the same time you do not want to be without your furry friend. I'll be thinking of you guys! It always breaks my heart to hear about sick furry family members.


----------



## Pothole

Poor kitty. So sorry Mdc. Furry children are so very special. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## sugargully

So sorry MDC. It's so hard to let go of our fur babies. We need them as much as they need us. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! how's everyone doing?
AF did indeed show up while on vacation but I'm starting all of my stuff for IVF now. So Sugar, to answer your question - haven't done IVF before but am starting the process now. First step - suppression of all of the natural things my body wants to do. So I'm on BCP for the first week and a few days. Next Tuesday I go for blood work and an ultrasound so I think they can confirm I'm not doing things on my own. Then I'll start my injections.

mdc - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's kitty! My kitties are my babies (right now). One had a bad kidney infection and the docs put her on a different food, one that is lower in magnesium and such. They said that her body created little crystals that would hurt when she peed. Maybe ask about that? poor thing....

kiley - so great to hear that you're ALREADY in the 2nd tri and feeling great!

tui - so happy to come back and see your ticker still going strong! I know I was only gone a few days but yanno.... :flower:

left - only a couple weeks now!!

pothole - enjoy your fun month of BD'ing. I hope you get a pleasant surprise!

hi to everyone else!


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: happy to have you back and refreshed! What DH did for you in Nola was very sweet and couldn't have come at a better time. sounds like you and Sugar are in the same boat now. I'll be rootin' for you guys and cant wait to pass on the big belly, large areolas, linea nigra, acid reflux, and constant need to pi$$ to you both! 

Pothole: yes, have Fun this month. You just never know.....

mdc: ugh sorry about AF and the kitty. Ive never really had a pet i was attached to so i cant imagine what it must be like to love one like a child. It's gotta be hard to see them sick. I fly often- You gotta tell me what your fav airport is!

Kiley: I'm like everyone else- cant believe you're 12 weeks already!!!!

Tui: glad to see everything still going strong.

Hi dandi, maui, left and anyone else i missed!!!

I went to the shopping outlet today and bought two diaper bags- a striped Kate spade and a bright vera bradley (50% off the retail value!) Im going to show hubby and let him choose since i like them both.


----------



## Mdc

Thanks for the kitty wishes! So far so good, but we will see. 

Wish, glad you had a great time!

Jessie, my favorite is PHX because a lot of my old favorite Phoenix restaurants are there, but I love the wine bar at CLT and I always seem to connect there. Best airport meal ever was in ATL was one flew south...one of the best scallop dishes I have had no joke.

Hello to everyone else.!

So AF full force. I am in quite the conundrum now. Kind of sick of the TCC roller coaster and it is taking over our fun sexy time. If we get preggo next month I will be 6 weeks for our vacay in St Thomas. Kind of worried about the miscarriage risk then. On the other hand if I wait might miss my second extra fertile month after HSG and my second month post dilation. Haven't brought this up to DH, but thinking about throwing the sticks away for this month and just going with the flow. So torn. I am guessing taking the month off won't kill our chances right?


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi everyone! 

Wish- glad you had a good time in NO and wishing you the best as you start your IVF journey.

Kiley- 2nd trimester already? Happy to hear you're feeling better.

Jessie- ha! Way to put the glamour into pregnancy symptoms. Helps all of us keep in mind what we're in for! Let us know which bag DH chooses. :)

MDC- the one thing people keep telling me is that we need to relax and we'll get pregnant. So yes, take a month off and bring the sexy back! This month we ran into the same problem...it's like we were running a stud farm and DH had some trouble getting on the mood. I stopped things immediately and told him we timed the other days well and we WERE NOT going to end up in a place where we were forcing ourselves to have sex. So for you...take a peak at FF and see when your O days have been historically, then have some fun in the sack on those days without the science of the sticks. If you get preggo, don't worry about miscarriage because you'll be relaxing on vacation! Probably less of an issue there than traveling for work, right? And if you don't get preggo, then you can get busy on vacation!! Take heart friend, I'm very hopeful for you. Also, sorry about your kitty. We have two kitties and they're my baby girls. Can't imagine life without them and feel terrible when they're sick. I hope your boy feels better soon.

Hi Sugar, Pothole and Dandi!

Afm, BFN this morning on FRER. I'm either 12 or 13 dpo today depending on if the Aleve I took affected my temp. FF has AF scheduled for tomorrow. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Tui!!! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, jessie! it was the sweetest thing ever. I'll share here too (I shared the deets in another thread) ~ DH surprised me by basically planning the timing of our weekend away around the singer of our wedding song playing at a local bar in NO. We found this singer, John Boutte, by watching 'Treme' when it was on HBO - a series about a neighborhood in NO. He sang the title song and we looked him up and loved his music. Well, he has this gorgeous song called 'All These Things' that we ended up using as our wedding song. He's local, lives down there, and on the show they always showed the characters hitting up local joints to see some down-home local jazz. Sooooooo - we took a walk on Saturday through an artsy/boho side of the French Quarter and rolled up to this one bar and I see on the chalkboard that John Boutte is playing that night at 8pm! I was so excited but just thought it was our luck! Apparently, DH had it planned out the whole time. So we stayed and were the first in and watch this awesome jazzy show, AND he played our song. We met him afterwards and told him we used his song and he was so grateful and kind. Needless to say, DH swept me off my feet. <3


----------



## Left wonderin

AF is now leaving the building for me , I'm happy to report that it was much more like a normal AF in terms of flow and lenght :) yipeeee . I'm so grateful for the small victorys :) lol..... Well I'm all stocked up !! Ordered 100 Opk and 50 hcg tests last night lol... 

AF due again before the end of the month so before dr appointment but think I will get going with temping and poas this month ..... Well practice makes perfect lol....


----------



## Left wonderin

Oops lost the first part of my post !!! 

Wish sorry she came and ruined your holiday .... But I'm very excited that your next leg of your journey to motherhood starts :) eeeeek can't wait to support you and be a part of it . Hope you don't mind sharing ? So am I right you only take BC for about 10 days ?? Do you stop then ? Do many people irl know your doing it ? And you have one hell of a romantic hubby !!!!! He is a keeper !!!! 


MDC do what feels right for you and oh ..... Its awful when it all feels like a chore ! Its good to step back every now and again and just have FUN ! I'd highly reccomend it after my afternoon quickly ;) lol.... How do you know that THAT month won't be THE month ?? 

Ill be back to post for everyone else ... Some one at the door :)


----------



## Pothole

Aagh! I wrote a huge long post and it was eaten! So frustrating! Okay trying to remember: 
Jessie, please share pics of your bags
Sugar, good luck!
Mdc, sending you clear and positive thoughts to make the best decision. 
Maui, that happened to dh and I as well. I wish I'd been as proactive as you and dealt with it immediately. It almost became a huge issue.
Wish, that is amazing and so very special
Left, sounds like you have a plan. 
As for me, I am waiting on may 2. I am 99.99% certain that this month is a wash. I want to get on with the may cycle. I had my very first positive opk on monday, 4 days after every calendar says I should have. But that tells me the clomid helped, and gives me a better timeframe, so I know to bd through the negatives on the predicted days. Maybe I can catch it next month. 
Confession time, I am a geek. Dh is too, but not quite as devoted to the life. ;) Looking at the calendar today I realized that I will be testing at the end of May, which coincides with one of my favorite events of the year: ConCarolinas. I could find out that I am pregnant while surrounded by grownups dressed as wookies, klingons, and various incarnations of the Doctor. To say that would be amazing is a drastic understatement. So send your best geeky, nerdy, dorky thoughts my way next month.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi gals, 

AF arrived without mercy today. The silver lining...my LP appears to have lengthened to 13 days so that's good. Not feeling super chatty tonight but wishing all of you a good week/weekend. I'm going to bury myself in home and self improvement for a while but I'll be lurking!


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: that link you posted in the other thread- OMG. I watched it last week when it was trending on facebook and I bawled my eyes out (in the car after prenatal yoga, no less.) I now keep a box of tissues in the car. I was wondering whether or not I could pick my mom out if i was blindfolded, even at this age, and yes, I know i could! 

Maui: ARGHH. i can't remember if you've seen a RE or are you trying to avoid that route?

Pothole: That would be so awesome if you found out you were pregnant with a little wookie next month! haha. I went as a vulcan for Halloween this year. I really wanted hubby to dress up as Spock, but he said no way since he's all about Star Wars, not Star Trek :shrug:

MDC: Phoenix!?! Ok, I need to give it another chance!! My last two experiences there were so, so. One of my best meals has been in Altanta too!!! My favs are still: Portland (PDX)-carpeted and quiet and Honolulu (HNL) open air- smells like flowers when you get off the plane). The absolute worst has been La Guardia in NYC. Dirty, uncomfortable and nothing to eat.
I don't know about taking a break. If you're type A like me then you probably just forge ahead no matter what... I would keep at it. If worse comes to worse you're just trying to make a baby while on vacation and that's probably the best time to do it since you will be more relaxed. 

Left: are you sure you don't need 101 opks and 51 preg tests? ;)

I have my 24 week prenatal appointment today. Can't believe it. My urine tests have all been positive for bacteria that causes UTIs but I haven't really had any symptoms. I already drink a ton of water so I've been trying to eat a lot of yogurt and drink cranberry juice. 
Hubby decided on the flowery vera bradley bag. It was only $30 at the outlet vs the kate spade which was about $150(!!!)

1) https://www.amazon.com/Vera-Bradley-Messenger-Baby-Provencal/dp/B008PY33WK

2) https://www.amazon.com/Kate-Spade-Black-Nylon-Stevie/dp/B0090QN21E/ref=sr_1_4?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1429786114&sr=1-4&keywords=kate+spade+diaper+bag


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - I don't mind sharing at all! this is one giant learning experience for most of us so I'm happy to share the things I learn. So you're right - I am only on BCP until next Monday, started this past Saturday. Some people are on it for a bit longer, like 3 weeks - really just depends on when your doc feels you should start the other stuff. So - I'll take my last one Monday night and then go in Tuesday morning for an ultrasound and blood work as a suppression check (make sure my body is responding to the BCP and not doing anything normal on its own). Then I guess 4-5 days after that is when I'll start my box 'o' meds.
No one really knows I'm doing this. I told one friend who is also having fertility issues that we're doing IVF but as far as details, no one knows. DH prefers to keep it that way, I'd probably tell more people b/c I know they are all wondering what's going on and what we're doing since we haven't conceived yet. Especially my folks and sister. But I want to respect DH's feelings first in this, so I've asked everyone to basically stop asking me about things. :) That was tough.

jessie - right?!?! that video made me cry and I'm not even preg yet! I could definitely pick my mom out, I think mostly by scent. Yanno, just that smell you've known your entire life.
Girls - if you haven't seen it yet, look up Pandora commercial with blindfolded kids.
and i love both bags. I'm not a VB fan typically but that one is CUTE! I hope your appt today went well. Post pics of the nugget if you want to! We won't mind! ;)

maui - I'm sorry AF got you. Poop. 

pothole - that's awesome! I too hope for a little wookie for you!! have you been to ComiCon in SD? I went a few years ago. Oh the things you see! Very cool experience. Got my classic picture with a Stormtrooper!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh you are a chatty bunch :kiss:
Mau I'm sorry she came :( I'd love to see before and after photos of your DIY !! 
Enjoy your time out but don't go too far we would miss you . 

Jessie 24 weeks !! Week happy V day :happy-dance: its a big milestone . And I vote with your oh he has great taste ! Lol 

Wish have you to inject yourself ? Are you squeamish ? Hope not :winkwink:
Pothole a little wokkie I love it ! Everything crossed here for you

Its been like the house of the exorcist here over the last few days . LO had a stomach flu and kindly shared it with me and oh !! We ALL had it at the same time !!! Need I say more ...... Lol
All feeling a wee bit better now . Of course everyone in work when I went back today jumped to the conclusion I was puking ... I must be pregnant .... I WISH !


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Friday!

left - that's awful!! Glad you're all on the mend. DH and I have never had the flu at the same time, thank goodness. I can't imagine. Thankfully we don't get SUPER sick all the time. Not even really colds too much anymore (now wait....we'll get slammed with everything this weekend!) but I know all of that will change when we have a little one. 
To answer your question, I'm a little nervous about the injections. I might have DH do it. i'm more afraid I'll mess up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!
how is everyone doing? I need updates! You've all gone quiet......

dandi, sugar, left, mdc, jessie, maui - even your home improvements!

I had lunch with a good friend yesterday and she shows up 7 mos pregnant! apparently she was pregnant the last time we had lunch too but this is her 6th pregnancy/2nd child, so she was hesitant to tell anyone even a few months ago. I'm so happy for her - she's 41, multiple mcs and she is having this one naturally. She was on some meds and she said that her RE gave her a dose of {some estrogen drug/enhancer} within the first week of her cycle. There is a theory out there that if you inject this at that time of your cycle, it kinda 'fertilizes' the ovary to generate a beautiful, high-quality egg. That's all they needed!!


----------



## Dandi

I'm in the tww over here. We were trying SMEP this month, but my opk digital stick was faulty and Clearblue didn't get my replacement to me in time to use it. We ended up kind of winging it based on my cm. I'm not optimistic though, because my temps did a big dip, which I thought was ovulation, but the next couple of days they only increased back to normal and didn't spike. They started to spike yesterday instead... 4 days after our last bd session. No cross hairs yet. I feel like we may have mistimed things completely. I've heard that a mc can throw off your ov time, so maybe I'm oving way later than usual. Who knows! I'm not upset or anything, just annoyed with Clearblue that we probably missed a month, lol. But I just looked back and my temps did a similar thing in January when I got pregnant, so maybe there is a tiny glimmer of hope. I hate the tww!!! I'm so impatient.


----------



## Mdc

Sorry I was MIA, this last work trip zonked me out. Loved getting home early Friday afternoon, but damn we had a strong jet stream so my flight from Charlotte was almost 7 hours. Ugh!

Thank you all for your advice, as for now I think we are (I am) going to throw away the thermometer and opks this month. DH and I talked and we both are on the same page. There has been so much stress with TTC and everything else I think it is a good breather. Don't get me wrong I will still paw at DH next week during the potential fertile period, but just don't want to force it.

Wish, glad you had a great trip and DH sounds like he really put some thought into this. What a great way to say I love you!!!! How exciting about starting on your IVF journey. Keep coming with the details. 

Left, cannot wait for you to join the game again! Sounds like you are prepared to POAS!!! Hope your family is past the pukiness now. 

Pothole, that would be amazing if you were preggo for your favorite event of the year, and so happy you got your first positive opk!

Maui, damn AF, but glad your LP is a very respectable 13 days!

Jessie, I should clarify...PHX has to be terminal 4 (usair/southwest) the rest suck a$$. I haven't spent much time in PDX, but I live close enough I should. I agree with HNL not much to do, but cannot beat the location!

Dandi, I hear you about the tww, but hopefully you got some quality BD sessions in and maybe it was a delayed temp shift. I forget do you test early?

Hello to every else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - maybe you're just a slow-riser this month! I hope everything worked out for you and these initial temps are telling! 

mdc - that sounds like a great month of no stress. I think TTC is stressing us out too but right now we don't have the option to throw things out the window for a month. We've committed to the IVF so either we move forward or there's got to be a damn good reason we call it off.


----------



## Dandi

I used to test early, but after my loss I've decided to wait it out until a week after af is due. Since I'm not positive when I ovulated and don't know how long my cycles will be now, I'm going to wait as long as possible to test. That's the plan at least, but it will be torture.


----------



## KileyJean

Maui - Dang AF!! But good news on the LP! Hope the home improvements are going well.

Jessie- How did your appointment go? That's a cute diaper bag and great price! Here is the one I have been eyeing..

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...olid=2FE4C8QCM1RTG&coliid=I3DBE40GYI00WP&vs=1

Mdc- I hope taking some of that stress off (temping, opks) helps. At least you will not be obsessing about it. 

Dandi- You never know! SMEP should have you covered. The cycle I got pregnant, we did SMEP. Never did get to the three days in a row though, since I never got a positive OPK or Peak on CBFM. Only got highs. Fingers crossed for you! I don't know how you will be able to wait that long! I thought waiting 2 days before was long!


----------



## Chipie

Hi I'm new. Been on this journey now for about 5 months and can no longer do it alone. Support needed! Found this forum and thought you sounded like a friendly bunch . I'm 38 and this will be my first so I've no idea what to expect. I just know it is taking a while and I'm panicking because of my age....Wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, chipie! this is a great group of ladies, i'm so glad we found each other. A fantastic support system!


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Wish2BMom. All those years trying to avoid getting pregnant. No one ever said how hard it was! Good to have people in your situ to talk to! I'm 8 dpo but am already feeling AF coming so I'm a bit mis. Time to start all over again...


----------



## Tui

Welcome chipie. Don't worry you will get there eventually. While you wait you can pass the time with this lovely bunch xx


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Tui!! Hope so x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone . Hi chipe and welcome . These ladies are alright I suppose ;) lol...
Sorry I've been MIA Internet keeps coming and going . They are going road works outside so think it might be that . 

Postman had a parcel for me today :) I WAS expecting 50 Opk and 10 pg tests ic ... Instead I got 25 Opk and ...25 pg tests !!! Errrrrr I mean 25 !!!! Lol.... So lots of poas for me !!! 
So started tonight .... I'm not pg or about to ovulate :haha:

Hope everyone is well :) 
Wish how is the BC going ? When is next appointment ? This week sometime I think ? 

Dani I hate when there is no clear temp shift . Your minded me I must move my themomether down to the bedroom ! I'm ready to rockn roll lol


----------



## KileyJean

Welcome Chipie! This is a great group of women! I got a lot of helpful tips from them and great ideas. And don't be afraid to ask any question. Among all of us, I'm sure someone has "been there done that" lots of wisdom in here! 

Left- can't wait until you start! When are you officially back in the game? :)


----------



## sugargully

Welcome Chipie! Glad to have you in!

Left- have fun with the poas party!


----------



## Chipie

Thanks everyone. It looks like you're all in America so a different time zone to me. I've just woken up for work. Expecting more signs of AF today so will be a sad day. 
How long has everyone been trying? Or is that a question we don't like to think about?
Left wonderin - why are you waiting to try?
Wish2BeMom - good luck with IVF.
I went to my doctor about a month ago to start the process of checking if there was anything wrong. I told her we'd been trying for three years which is a total lie- oops. 
DD had to give a sample and I had blood tests. Waiting for results in a coue of weeks


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - you love us and you know it!! ultrasound/bw was this morning - I'll get a call later today for results and next steps. Results should be 'no follies' and next steps should be 'start injections on Sat/Sun'. 

chipie - left is in Ireland so you got her in a close timezone! :) And ask all the questions you want - typically there's no such thing as TMI here and I think everyone is ok telling their history.

mine - been 'really' trying since Jan '14. I'm 39 and nary a BFP in my entire journey. We started the process of getting things checked out last July - I had an HSG (all clear), all my labs (all good). We held off going to the RE until this Jan, and we had the rest of our tests done. I have DOR - diminished ovarian reserve, and DH has low volume and low motility. He's been on man-clomid for a few months and I haven't been on anything but prenatal vitamins. We just started our first cycle of IVF - doc said that with DOR, we'll skip IUI or anything that would be us naturally trying with assistance since the clock is apparently ticking louder than we thought. So I just did my first 10 days of BCP to suppress everything and went for my ultrasound/blood work to confirm everything is suppressed. Then I'll start my injections (stimulators for the follicles) I think sometime this weekend. That's my story so far!

I'm hoping to be all knocked up by the beginning of June but I have a sneaky feeling it may take a couple of tries. Stay tuned!
Try not to be sad - at our age, I think the average time it takes to conceive is a year. Try to stay positive! Are you temping or using OPKs or the monitor or anything yet?


----------



## Mdc

This post is totally going to be a book! 

Wish, totally understand you have no choice to jump right in because there is no half way trying IVF. Never thought I would say this to you, but hoping for no follies quite yet. 

Dandi, good luck with the tww, hopefully it will fly by! 

Kiley, love the bag you are stalking. Still cannot believe you are in your second tri!

Chipie, welcome! As everyone said this is a super nice and very knowledgable group. My story. We have now been really trying since October off bc since last Jan. I had my labs checked and all good, DH had a SA (poor morphology Kruger 2%...but now has stopped smoking so we are hoping for it to improve), and I had an HSG (all clear). My first HSG was not successful because the radiologist said I had a stenotic cervix (who knew that was the only muscle in your body you don't want to be tight :haha: ), but when my ob dilated me she said it was really not that bad and the RE said it was the easiest HSG he did...so who knows. I would recommend to anyone to try and HSG with an RE instead of a radiologist because they do these all the time and are more experienced. Kind of bummed no miracle HSG baby for us yet, but there is still time. Our next step is to take a couple more months to see if we can get knocked up the old fashion way and then IUI if we need to. TCC is rough and I could not have survived so far without this group. 

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, just chilling waiting for my plane to take off. DH and I had a bit of a 'discussion' last night. I am traveling quite a bit for my new job which is what I expected to do in the beginning. DH asked if I really wanted a baby...uh yeah. Not like I was doing the fertility test just for kicks. His travel style is so different than me and he cannot understand that I don't get as worked up about trips as he does even though he travels quite a bit for work. So far I/we have been able to make sure it hasn't interfered with O, and when we get pregnant/have a baby things will be different. I think the sick kitty is just stressing him out because he is the only one that can give him meds bc he is so skittish, and he is thinking when we have a baby it will be harder. I may be a bit delusional on how difficult it will be but people figure this stuff out all the time. I had to remind him we are partners in this and yes there will be times it will be just him and the TBD baby. Maybe he is just scared, but hell I am too. Ok rant over.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks mdc!

sounds like you guys had a good convo last night. I think about those things too - was thinking just yesterday about how cool it will be to teach my child stuff about the world. But then how annoying it could get (knowing my personality) to have to answer the 'why? why? why?' questions, when it gets to that point. And am I going to miss any important points? How do you teach a child to be a good person and respect others and respect nature/animals? AHHH! I freak myself out often, wondering if I'll be able to deal with a child. But I'm clearly doing what it takes to get one, so I'm sure we'll be fine. :flower:

have a safe flight! where are you headed to today?


----------



## Mdc

Wish, totally understand those feelings but you are right to be as dedicated to TCC I think we know what we are getting into. Ha!

Today is just a day trip to Phoenix, so not too bad.


----------



## Dandi

Wish, good luck with the results today! Fingers crossed that your body didn't do anything on it's own. How long will you take the injections for this round?

Mdc, I love that you are so chill about your travel. I would be a basket case if I had to travel for work all the time, especially while trying to conceive. We are flying to the middle of no-where, Oklahoma, in June for my husband's grandmother's 90th birthday and I'm already stressed about the trip. The fact that I don't like flying probably has the most to do with it. Actually, it's not the flying, I'm just severely claustrophobic, so it's more the plane than anything. I'm going to Kentucky for a conference in July (from Atlanta) and I'm driving the whole way rather than fly, lol. I guess people that travel for work often like you just get used to it though so it's no big deal. I envy that and think it's really cool that people get to see different parts of the country/world all in a days work. 

Welcome Chipie! I'm 36, I've been trying since January 2014. I really amped up my efforts around October though and got serious with my temping. I had my first appt set up in February to start fertility testing, but I ended up with a bfp in January. That pregnancy didn't work out and ended in March, but at least now I know that it is possible for me to get pregnant (silver linings, yay!)! So this is my first month back at it. I'm using temping, opks, SMEP, Pre-seed, maca, royal jelly, fish oil, fertile woman one a day, ubiquinol, and anything else I can get my hands on to try to make this baby happen. :laugh2: Best of luck to you! You'll get lots of support here and plenty of understanding!


----------



## Chipie

Thanks for sharing your stories guys and good to know left is in Ireland so it's not just me on this side of the Atlantic. Sounds like I'm just at the beginning of my journey then and it might be a long one. Trying to stay positive from now on then!

Wish, I'm routing for it to happen for you first time!

Mdc - sounds like an interesting discussion but sometimes good to get these things out in the open. Hope things ok now. I could not travel all the time with work, fair play to you!

Dandi, I'm taking a few of those supplements too! We will try anything wont we.

I got AF today in fairly full flow which has confused me because I thought I was 9dpo today which I cant be. In 5 months I've never had an LP that wasn't 12 days as far as I know. Even if I ov'd on the day of my LH surge and not the day after as normal that would only be 10 days??? So confused. To answer your question Wish - i use opks but don't temp. Bought a thermometer a few months back but then got so confused with what to do with it that I never started using it. My opk tests aren't great - I get barely a positive reading but it goes from nothing to that so I assume thats as much a surge as I'm going to get. Maybe I ought to start temping altho tbf we bd loads during the general fertile time so doubt I've missed any eggs.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sounds like you're doing all the right stuff. Temping and OPKs certainly helped me. I totally thought I was a typical cd14 girl since my cycles were 28 days but NOPE. I don't typically O until cd17 or so. I can't even depend on my own ewcm!! it comes a few days earlier than when my temp shift shows or I would get +OPKs!! I've temped on and off, both orally and vaginally, and it helped me to just know my body better. Some ladies think it stresses them out more and I'm on board with that. I ended up temping only to confirm O, then put the thermometer down for a few days, then start again to see if my temps were still high around when AF was expected. If I saw a drop, I knew.

re: your 'early' AF, I don't know what to say! weird cycle this month? a few of us had a super early cycle in Feb, unexplained. It was even weirder that it happened to more than one of us on this thread at the same time!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Firstly you will ALL be wonderful parents ! It all a learning curve .. No one is EVER 100 % ready or prepared . Its such a life changer you can't imagine ! But ALL in a good amazing way . 

Chipee , my story ... Well I'm a bit of a square in a round hole here .. Oops intern,.pted again ! Ill be back lol


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Wish. So basically just when you think you've worked out all the signs and know what your body is going to do, it throws you a complete curve ball! At least it's not just me. Onwards and upwards then!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok I'm back lol... I'm with wish btw ... Opk and temping well worth it , also I love using fertility friend . Input the information it does all the work lol... 
I was always a 28 day gal too ... Just assumed I ov on cd 14 .. Boy was I wrong it was anywhere from cd 11-14 . Changed most cycles too !! 

So back to square peg , round hole . I'm Regina 42 since November . I came late to the game and started ttc aged 39 and a half . Was clueless . Not on bnb , no bells and whistles .. Fell pg withing 6 months . Sadly I lost that LO with mmc @ 12 weeks . Started ttc again as soon as I could eh the next month ... Took 5 months of obsession ! Opk , temping charting the works ! Well I was blessed with a BFP :) that BFP turned into my blessing .. Sean who is now 13 months . I was 41 and 4 months giving birth . Very uncomplicated pg . Ended up with c section but he got here that's all that matters . Anyway I wanted to ttc again straight away as ... Yes time was well running out .... Started again 5 months after Sean born .. 6 months later December no joy . Felt unwell . Went to doctor was diagnosed with post partum thyroiditis . It effects fertility amongst alot of other things. Put on meds to regularise my levels and attending a endocronologist . Banned since Dec from ttc until levels back where they should be ... So my wait continues ..... Next appointment 11th of May . Hoping for the green light :) 

I came on this thread initially to let people know there is hope after 38 :) another thread I'm on is for ttc after 40 and it is VERY successful ! Some are now on their second pg :) 
Think we have 12 babies and current BFP :) anyway I got chatting and really liked all the ladies on this group ., so despite ttc no 2 I stayed ... With permission :) 

So lm waiting to jump back in and will try until BFP or menapause !!! I'm here for the long haul :)


----------



## Chipie

Great story Left, gives me loads of hope )))
Temping it is then!! What is Fertility Friend???


----------



## Left wonderin

Its an app that charts for you . Look it up . It teaches you loads too . It tracks your cycles for you . I have a link to it with my current boring chart ;) at the end of my page lol


----------



## sugargully

Well, I had a test transfer and a hystersono today. The catheter worked well for the test transfer and the doctor got it through the cervix ok. The HS was another story.

He couldn't find the right position to insert the ballooned catheter using the speculum. In and out he kept pushing it. Finally after 6-8 tries he switched speculums and it works. I have some sorness now from all that manipulating. 

Also he found what looks like a polyp. He gave options to continue or have it removed. He said that if he was treating us agressively he would want to remove it that day. If he did that would kick us out of the medical trial and there are no other openings now. We're moving forward and praying that it is benign and not a cause of my infertility. 

Very tough news to hear. Especially cause it's unclear if this will prevent implantation.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi ladies and welcome to our new gals! Didn't mean to be gone so long...I wrote a post last weekend but got kicked out and I forgot to come back!

Sugar- hoping your polyp is benign. Sorry for the tough news. Hang in there!

MDC- I think you're right...DH is a bit stressed. Just give him lots of comfort and reassurance when you get home. Sorry to hear your kitty still isn't doing so great. And yay for a month off from temping! that dang device can hold us hostage!

Kylie- cute bag! I had no idea they made such fashionable diaper bags til you and Jessie started shopping.

Afm, Home stuff is going well. We've turned our energy back to the yard for a bit. We have a beautiful golden pillar cypress tree to plant. It smells like lemon when you rustle its branches. Love it!

My foot is getting much better...one nice thing about AF is the green light for aleve/ibuprofen. I think that heped quite a bit. We'll see! DH and I are back to walking/jogging so hopefully it'll hold up for me. Baby bro's wedding in one month...gotta get in shape!

Hi Wish, Left, Dandi, Tui and Jessie!


----------



## Left wonderin

Shhhhh :sleep: its quiet in here today . Anyone else have difficulties getting on today ? Kept telling me data error for a second I thought oh no bnb broken , I was devastated with the thought of loosing touch with ye all and not being able to travel this journey with ye . But false alarm ... We're back :dohh: 

Well I got a beautiful strong Opk+ today ... Bang on track for ov on cd 14 . Pity its wasted on me :haha: I have to AVOID b'ding lol .... Hate condoms and didn't want to go on BC so I'mnot just b'ding in my fertile window :dohh: 
Hope its the lasts one of those I have to waste 

Sorry about the polp , most do them are totally harmless so I'm thinking it will be just fine :)


----------



## Chipie

Sugar- I dont know what a polyp is but I hope it's benign too!

Left- I'm really jealous of your beautiful strong opk+. What a shame to waste! Poor you. Downloaded FF just figuring out how to work it...

Maui thanks for your welcome, hope the foot ok!


----------



## Left wonderin

They give tutorials :) enjoy


----------



## Dandi

Sugar- so sorry to hear of the polyp scare. I hope it turns out to be nothing. What's the latest on the medical trial?

I finally got crosshairs on ff the other day and if it's accurate I think we missed out completely this month. I'm kind of glad in a weird way. Now I feel like I don't have to stress about the tww and can just get back to it next month with opks. I guess that's the planner in me wanting to have more control of the situation, lol!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

left - yeah, I tried to get on here all day yesterday and it said it was down for maintenance until 4/29 at 8amPST. I was trying at around 5pm EST and it still wouldn't work for me. Oh well.
Stinks you can't take advantage of that strong OPK! one more month!!!

dandi - sounds like you'll have a nice, stressless TWW this time then, huh? Ahhhh zennnn

speaking of zen - how are you doing Tui?

maui - sounds like you are doing great! I love the thought of that lemony tree! We cleared out a TON of overgrown bushes in our front yard at the end of the season last year and now we just have baby lawn. I'd like to put in another tree somewhere but we have a cluster of white birches that are about centered but up by the road. The rest of the yard might look weird if there was a tree in the middle of it. Still figuring that out - I'm no landscaper!

sugar - I really hope that the polyp is benign. I had one that they found the Sept we started to think about TTC. It was right at the opening of my cervix! It was probably blocking everything! It was easily removed, I didn't feel a thing, and it was benign. I think things like that usually are so try not to worry. My mom has had a couple removed, all benign.

chipie - I hope you like FF. It helped me learn a lot too. I got the VIP package for 3 months just to be able to write down all of my 'symptoms' which, really in the end, taught me that PMS symptoms are JUST like BFP symptoms!!

afm (chipie - this means 'and for me' - don't fall into mdc's trap of thinking 'afm' is another person on here that you haven't seen yet!! :haha: mdc - <3 ;)) I start my stims tomorrow.


----------



## Chipie

I totally thought it was another person!


----------



## Mdc

Thank goodness we are back up! I was scared that this site was going to be down permanently and not going to be able to find you guys. 

Sugar, sorry about the polyp, and like wish said they generally are benign. They are usually estrogen sensitive so WHEN you get your BFP this month the progesterone should keep it at bay. Yeah, I said when :winkwink: Fingers crossed!

Maui, I used to have lemon trees and there smell is intoxicating! Glad your foot is feeling better so that you can start getting ready for your bro's wedding. I am starting to really get back in myself because the beach vacation is fast approaching for us. 

Left, sounds like your body is raring to go. 

Dandi, sorry about your window but love the attitude about next month. 

Wish, stems tomorrow yeah! Good luck. 

Chipie, I also second FF. I thought I was counting my cycle days (CD) right but totally I was not. I think the first month was free so definitely check it out. 

Hi to everyone else! 

Well I guess this was a good month to take off. Kitty is likely going to have surgery today. Not sure we ever thought we would be the peeps to have surgery on a cat...we always said we would not be those crazy cat people. Alas, here we are. Next couple of weeks are going to SUCK and fertile window is Friday to Wednesday I will be lucky to get a couple sessions in. Things always happen for a reason, so just going to have to go with the flow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - good luck to kitty and you both!! I know we would shell out for a surgery if mine needed it. I hope you're able to fit in some sessions but I like your zen attitude. All about the zen today. :)


----------



## Star2011

Hello Wish, Mdc, Left, Tui, Dandi, Kiley, Sugar, Jessie, Maui and eveybody else. 

I tried to catch up on most of the posts but am yet to finish. Welcome to the new ladies. Its been a while since i last posted here but been thinking and hoping for the best with everybody. I will write more later. I am currently in Dar salaam visiting my in laws after settling my parents living situation then will be heading back to the States in the next couple of days. DH just landed today so we will be together for a week before heading back. I am not temping or using opk this month..... Just going by the flow. Am on CD 11 today. Anyway, just stopped by to say hi and also to wish you all the best.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wave: good to see you, Star! Glad you stopped in, you world traveler, you!


----------



## Left wonderin

Quick hello to everyone :) mdc hope your kitty is ok :( I AM a mad crazy dog lady lol.... 2 crazy collies and one gentle lab . Until Christmas we also had a rottie but he died :( he was a teddy bear , a gentle soul . All are indoor dogs , part of our family :) I needless to say wage war on dog hair everyday ! Hate it ! The Hoover is my best friend :) 

Oh is a agility instructor and dog trainer , its through the dogs we met :) how did ye all meet your SO ?
Here are my fur babies ... Jack , Shep and baby Ben
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tui

I'm a dog person too, as I'm sure you can tell, lol.

I met my DH at university. We did the same degree (more or less), and we now do the same job. You can imagine the shop talk in the evenings.


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone,thank you all for the well wishes. The medical trial is still going on. Im on week 2 of 3 for BC pills. Finished 12 days of antibiotics. In 1 week I start Lupron then the study drug or gonal-f (luck of the draw) after that. 

It's nice our board has woken up again!


----------



## Tui

Sorry I've been a bit slack replying girls. I can't keep up sometimes, but I always read and think of you all.


----------



## Mauijaim

Wish- Ha! That was ME that thought Afm was another person. I laugh every time I see someone type that now. Had me confounded for months! I'm no landscaper either, and our yard is certainly not big enough for all of the pretty trees I've found but I'm determined to squeeze them in somehow! Now DH wants a lemon tree but in our climate we'd have to bring it inside and put it under arrow light in winter...not sure I'm ready for all that. I battle keeping our regular house plants alive!

Chipie- glad to know I'm not alone in the Afm department!

MDC- yay beach vacation! Next month, right? I love lemons too. We had two huge lemon trees on Maui, along with 4 tangerine, 2 orange, 2 grapefruit, 1 Tahitian lime, 1 mango and 1 guava. I miss them so much! Fresh fruit year round *sigh*. Best of luck with kitty's surgery.


Afm haha:), fertile window is early to mid week next week, just in time for Dh's bday! In the meantime, I'm just trying to keep the ol body healthy, active and supplemented.

Hi Star, Sugar, Tui, Dandi and Left! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## jessiecat

Dandi: I really like that you&#8217;re not going to test early. I think it just brings heartache and disappointment. When we were trying I would much rather have just gotten AF as a negative &#8220;response&#8221; than the dreaded BFN on a preggo stick. OH! Like Kiley, I also got pregnant the month my clearblue wasn&#8217;t working properly for me. When is AF due for you?

Kiley: Nice diaper bag! I&#8217;m still wondering if I should just get a big cheap, ridiculous looking one with cartoon characters so it doesn&#8217;t get stolen. I&#8217;ve been robbed a few times already and I&#8217;m super paranoid about having a nice- looking diaper bag stolen, being mistaken for a large purse. 

Chipie: Welcome and get ready to become obsessed with all things related to baby making! ;) My story: I&#8217;m going to be 38 (this week!) and we started trying in September 2014. I had been off birth control our entire 2 year relationship because I knew we would start actively trying for a baby as soon as we got married. I was proactive with having all the fertility testing done because of a previous surgery on my cervix, my age, and I wanted to make sure DH&#8217;s side of things were ok. Hormone levels were good, DH&#8217;s swimmers were fine (he&#8217;s 6 years younger than me), but I had one blocked fallopian tube. I used the clearblue ovulation predictor tests but that&#8217;s all. I figured if I was getting my period every month that I would eventually get pregnant. I got pregnant in November and I&#8217;m now 6 months along. I&#8217;m still in the TTC forums because I started off here and feel more comfortable with this group of ladies.

Mdc: New favorite airport- seattle. We were just there and it&#8217;s awesome. Lots to eat and there&#8217;s a subpop store that I couldn&#8217;t get my husband to leave! Re: the traveling and baby making. The traveling would only be difficult during ovulation time (because you obviously need to be near each other) AND while heavily pregnant. You&#8217;ll have to tell your employer that &#8220;first class is medically necessary&#8221; HAHA! I&#8217;m at the stage of pregnancy where I&#8217;m starting to have lower back pain. I bought a small pillow to put behind my back on our last trip and it definitely helped. I really hope you have TSA precheck with all the traveling! Best $80 I&#8217;ve ever spent. Do you guys have pet insurance? I was talking to my assistant about how much she and I would be willing to spend to save a pet's life- she spent about $250 on her chihuahua and thought that was reasonable. I don't know what I would do in a pet's life/death situation. 

Wish: I&#8217;m so excited that you&#8217;re starting stims! Is there a particular area you have to poke yourself?

Maui: I&#8217;m glad your foot is getting better and the weather is nice for you guys to take walks! I can&#8217;t wait to own a home- That lemon-scent tree sounds amazing. Doesn&#8217;t look it&#8217;s going to happen anytime soon, since DH and I are moving to Southern California, where you can&#8217;t touch a place for less than $500k. Where is your bro&#8217;s wedding going to be? I&#8217;m finally taking hubby back home (his first trip to Hawaii) in June. We really cannot wait!

Sugar: Ugh. I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about the polyp but better to know now if that is the reason you&#8217;re not getting pregnant. Let us know what happens. 

Left: I met DH through friends a couple of years ago. I had just gone through a terrible breakup with a guy I thought I would marry. Funny enough- my ex and DH have THE SAME LAST NAME even though they're not related. God said, "Whoops. Made a mistake with that one since they have the same last name. Here's the right one!"
Question: Did you have a lot of painful pressure in your cervix area when you were pregnant? I&#8217;m having trouble walking. My midwife says it&#8217;s normal to slow down at this point and have pressure, but I feel like I&#8217;m not far enough along to be feeling what I&#8217;m feeling (?!)

Tui: Scan in 5 days! :happydance:

Hi to everyone else!!! My 24 week prenatal appointment last week was pretty straightforward- heard baby's heartbeat, measured my belly, peed in a cup. I'm on my 2nd antibiotic for bacteria in my urine. I've tried everything OTC (yogurt, cranberry juice, drinking tons of water) and nothing has helped. We were in Seattle last weekend and i seriously had to pee every hour because of the UTI. Really annoying to have to constantly find a bathroom when you're out and about doing touristy things. I'm feeling better now. 
I put in my notice at work since DH and I are moving to California in two months. I&#8217;m happy to be able to finally live near family and friends again, but stressed about (insert EVERYTHING)-finding a place to live, the awful traffic, finances, finding someone to deliver this baby!


----------



## Star2011

Happy Friday,

Mdc praying for the best with your Kitty surgery.
Sugar and Wish keeping my fx for you guys in your preparation for ivf. 
Left- May is here.... All the best with your upcoming appt. lovely beautiful fur family you got there. 
Maui- have fun during the fertile window:)
Tui- glad all is well, keep on doing your thing

Left, On your question, i met DH during a friends gradution open house. His friend whom i knew brought him to the open house and we exchanged #s and the rest is history:). We will be married 4 yrs in Dec this yr. CD 13 today.DH is here for a whole week on my fertile window but its kind off hard DTD at his parents house. We will see how it goes. We may go to Zanzibar for 2 days for a mini vacay and hope those are the days to catch the egg. 

Have a good wkd Ladies.


----------



## Star2011

Hi Jessie, missed your post. Glad all is going well. All the best with the move. Take it easy, let the movers and DH do the heavy stuff, just supervise them:) glad you will be close to family.


----------



## jessiecat

Star: good to hear from you! I had to look up Dar Salaam. Never heard of it!!!! Wow, Tanzania!


----------



## Star2011

DH is originally from there Jessie. when are you moving? I might have missed it.


----------



## Star2011

Never mind Jessie, found it... In &#128518;in 2 months. Hope that gives you time to find everything you need. Am praying for the best during this time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Left  your pups are SO cute!!! I love collies, they are wonderful dogs. But yeah, I cant imagine all the fur you have flying around! My FIL lives with us and has a German Shephard, Jake. Hes my boy, I love him so much. But hes 100lbs of fur! We have two kitties ourselves, and my FIL has 2 more (they dont come into our side of the house, though  they stay on his in-law side). DH and I met at work 12 yrs ago when we joined the same intramural softball team (the company has a beautiful campus and offers stuff like that). Then he interviewed for a role on my team, I pushed to hire him and we got together not too long after that. 

Sugar  GOOD LUCK!!! I start my Gonal F tonight, along with Menopur.

Maui! Im so sorry, I knew it started with an M. :haha: that was so funny, I loved it. Great timing for fertile window and DHs bday! I hope you have some fun!! I hear you about wanting so many trees. Id love a cherry tree with the beautiful pink blossoms. And a magnolia tree, to have something from NOLA here. &#61514; Cherry tree is doable, I dont know how magnolias would do up here. They looked pretty sturdy.

Tui  so glad you popped in. Love watching that fleur de lis slide on down

Jessie  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :cake: Yep, I have to poke myself below the belly button. She said to put my thumb in my belly button and spread my fingers, and then swipe below in like a semi-circle. Anywhere in that area. I have to mix the stuff myself, thats what Im most nervous about. And getting any air bubbles out of the syringe. DH is definitely going to be in on this. And Im sorry youre so stressed out. It sounds so magical to be moving to SoCal but yeah, reality. Im sure everything will fall right into place, though. Where are you moving to? I know someone in La Jolla (sp?) if youre going anywhere near there. I can at least ask about an OBGYN  she just had a baby and has another toddler. 

So yeah, today is stim day and you can see Im a little nervous. Just about the setup, not the injections themselves. Going to take good care of myself this weekend and, well, I guess all coming days! I wish I would stop clotting all over the place, though. For those going to start IVF, let it be known that this is possible and it happened to me. Being on BCP, they say that theres a chance of spotting. Welp.yeah. Apparently pads are going to be my new best friend. I hate pads. :grr:

Here are some pics of me and my fur babies. Please excuse my no makeup, 'work from home' look. I just thought it was cute b/c my Monkey (aka Mila) loves to sit on my lap and do my work with me. Morgan is the queen of the house, with the big fluffy nubs. And then there's Jake.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1395.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1464.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1430.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh Jessie, moving that late in your pregnancy... you are a rockstar! Where are you guys moving from? My husband tried to have the relocation talk with me last night. We're going to visit his family in Oklahoma next month and he told me that it's gotten him thinking that he'd like to move back there for about 5 years or so. Ummmm, no. I do not want to move to the middle of nowhere Oklahoma, half a country away from my family right when I'm trying to have a new baby. I already hate that I'm an hour away from my family. Now if he threw California into the mix, that might be a different story, lol. 

Afm, AF should arrive May 9th per FF. That's a long cycle for me though, so I'm still a little skeptical. I'll probably expect her a few days earlier and just wait to see what happens. My temps did a weird dip below my cover line today. I'm 6 dpo based on FF, but 9 dpo based on when I thought I had ovulated. I got the same kind of dip when I had my bfp in January, so now I'm kind of wondering. Most of me still thinks I missed it this month though, so I'm still going to wait until af is late before testing. 

Speaking of flying, we just booked our flights for our Oklahoma trip last night and DH talked me into splurging for first class. Since I'm such a nervous flyer and I don't want to take a xanax for the trip since I'm ttc, he thought the extra room and first on/first off might make it a little less nerve wracking for me. It will be my first time flying first class so I feel fancy even though it just a podunk flight to OKC, hahaha!

I met my husband online on eharmony! Yes, you can laugh, we laugh about it all the time. It was a free trial weekend that they had and my friends urged me to try it because I was going through a very painful breakup with a man that I thought I was going to marry. He was going through a divorce after his wife cheated on him while he was deployed. So we got matched that weekend, but then I had a change of heart and didn't want to pay to stay on the site or be matched with anyone at all really. We had started to have a good conversation though because my ex had broken up with me while he was deployed overseas and dh was kind of a sounding board for what it might have been like for me ex. We exchanged emails and ended up being penpals for about a year, just as friends helping each other through a tough time. He lived in the next state at the time and invited me to come visit for 4th of July, so I did and it was instant. I came home knowing that he was the one and we would be married. We did long distance for a year and then he moved down. Our story kind of makes me laugh. =)


----------



## Left wonderin

Loving everyons stories :) Jessie yes that pressure is normal and the good news ... Is it only gets worse !! By the end it feels like your belly is about to explode any second especially when getting braxton hicks and that baby is going to fall out your nether regions any time !!! Lol.... 6 months just can't believe how quickly its gone for,you :) will you be our first labour watch ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I love your fur babies and those white sock on kitty adorable :)


----------



## jessiecat

Ive been wide awake since 4 am!!! Total preparation for this kid and his nighttime feedings. 

Wish: Im a little sad to be so close to 40. Where did our 30s go??? I guess the stomach isnt too bad?? Theres more fat there so less painful. Injections near bone are the worst. My patients always tell me how much they hate needles and my response is who the heck likes needles? (except maybe IV drug users ) Oh! I read your post about Barre. OMG loved what it did for my body. I took 8 weeks of classes before my wedding. Im looking forward to getting back into shape again once baby is born. I tried to walk around my neighborhood yesterday and got winded so quickly. Love the pics! You look so much like one of my friends- you could be sisters! Hubs and I are going to wait until our kids are big enough to ask for a pet and then well get one. 

Dandi: I think were absolutely crazy to be moving (yet again) since we just moved to Texas but like you, I REALLY want to be near family and friends. Do not move to Oklahoma if your family is near you now! The support you will get after you have a baby will be priceless. Yay for first class!!!! Ive flown first class twice now and its luxurious after being cramped in coach. Its really hard to go back to coach after being spoiled up front. -I wonder if you ovulated late this cycle?? The cycle I got pregnant Im pretty sure I ovulated late (also based on my babys measurements). Luckily the hubs and I had gotten a few more quickies in at the end. I really like your story on how you and your husband met. I tried online dating on/off for years. Boyfriends here and there but nothing stuck. One of my girlfriends is on match.com right now and I helped edit her profile. My fingers are crossed for her. Shes divorced, 37, no kids. 

Left: Ugh. I cant believe its going to get worse. Im so worried I wont be able to carry him to term. So far so good, but ya just never know.


----------



## Dandi

I'm not sure if I ovulated late or not. I was playing around in ff and discarded the one wonky temp, which a then shifts ov back three days to the day that was thinking based on cm and historical cycles. Now I'm more confused than ever and will have to just wait it out. Af should arrive either Wednesday or Saturday, and if she's not here by Sunday I'll test. That's the plan at least. I hope I don't cave before then.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi everyone!

Left- I totally missed your question about how we met our DH's! My story is kinda boring...I moved to Maui sight unseen, not knowing a soul. I became instant friends with my new neighbors who wanted to introduce me to their friend who had also just moved to the island. I wasn't interested in the complications a man brings as I had just simplified my life down to me and paradise and I didn't need anything else. Well, they ignored me and set us up to meet on a group outing and we were pretty much inseparable from that night on. We married on our beloved island almost 5 years later. 

Wish- love the fur babies! Your computer kitty looks just like mine! I call her Monkey too but really her name is Alli. IVF sounds scary. Poking and clotting...I hope you get that BFP! 

Jessie- happy birthday! Love the pics, you look so cute! Definitely not looking like you're a day past 28. :) I think you inquired a while back about if we were seeing a RE or not and I can't remember if I answered...but no, we are not. Sounds strange but I don't feel like we need to. I'm almost 39 so I suppose we should, but there's just something inside me that's calm and patient. So I'm going with the flow for now. Moving to Cali? Wow! Only 4 hrs to HI from there!:happydance: my bro's wedding is in Shasta (northern Cali). Looking forward to the beautiful outdoors there. Should be a great time.

Dandi- I hate those cycles where everything is clear as mud and you have no idea what's going on. That's how I felt last month. Hang in there. 

It's late and I'm sleepy. Hope you are all enjoying the weekend!


----------



## Pothole

Wow it's getting chatty in here again! Love it! AF showed today, which I expected. I just had a really strong feeling that nothing happened this month. Only surprise was that I thought it would show yesterday. I wonder if it's the clomid that did that. I also have a lot more cm with this flow. It's odd. I'll do some research, but if any of you lovely ladies has done a few rounds of clomid, I'd love your input. I start round 2 on Tuesday and I'm really hoping that the left ovary wakes up and participates this time. 
Oh and DH and I met as counselors at a camp for special needs children and adults. During training week we were partnered up and had to practice the Heimlich maneuver on each other. So sexy, those standard choking procedures. ;)


----------



## Mdc

So the kitty had surgery, but no bladder stones were found. What the [email protected]#% Ugh! Even though two X-rays and ultrasounds confirmed them. Poor guy, but he is doing better. 

I love everyone's stories! Afm, a couple I knew needed a fourth player for golf and I joined in. There funny part is my friend and I went to get waters and a snack before the round started and the lady behind the counter said 'are you both with those guys? They should have bought those for you...they are not marriage material' So of course I had to be a smart a$$ and shout over to now DH that if he would have only bought me a water we could get married. Guess the water was not necessary. LOL!

Star glad you checked in! We are CD and going with the flow this month buddies this cycle. Good luck!

Left, pic of the doggies are so cute! 

Tui, I always considered myself a dog person, but not sure how we go so many cats! Ha!

Sugar, hope you are doing well. 

Maui, get to bday BD'ing! yes our vacay is in early April and can not get here soon enough. 

Jessie, I would like to agree first class is medically necessary! I used to get upgraded a lot (aka now I am a spoiled brat!) but with the airline mergers not as much anymore. Also have precheck which is a life saver. 

Wish, cute pics and I hope stims are going well!

Dandi, I cannot blame you for not wanting to leave GA and leave your family. First class is so worth it! So much more room to relax. Still wishing good vibes for you this month!

Sorry pothole about AF, and hoping your left ovary is ready to rock this month. 

Not much for me, but did get some EWCM blob today which i usually don't have. Still trying to take it easy, but might try seduction tonight or tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## Star2011

Goodmorning Ladies, oops already monday here.... Most of you are probably still in bed....

Nice pics Jessie. I like everyone pics and love stories. I think i ll also post some pics when i come back. 

Mdc- ooh poor kitty. Glad he is doing better. Yay, Cycle buddy. 

I ll post more later. Am with DH now and he is rushing me, we are going for lunch....take care Ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, ladies :coffee:

how's it going? chatty bunch this weekend! love it!

jessie - those are awesome pictures! did you request the rainbow or what?? :) I'm super paranoid too, I'll be taking my pics down now. Also, yeah - where did our 30's go?? 40 looming at the end of this year is just nutty to think about. I always think about having been younger and hearing about someone being or turning 40 and thought 'wow, that seems so old'. Yikes. But I don't feel it, that's for sure and I guess that's all that matters. And I second maui - you don't look a day over 28. Lucky! Tell Baby Boy to hold on tight in there and maybe skootch a little higher so Mommy can relax. :)

I love all of your connection stories! Maui - yours is not boring! none of them are!

dandi - i'm sorry your body is not being very clear and honest this month!! maybe it'll help the zen. My fingers are crossed for no AF by this Sunday.

mdc - glad kitty is ok but what? not a thing?? that's an expensive nothing! I love your story about meeting DH. Good luck with Operation Seduction this week. GIT IT GIRL!

pothole - good luck with clomid cycle #2!!

star - hope you're still having fun out in Zzzzanzzzzibarrrr. (That's how I'd say it every time and annoy everyone around me probably) So exotic!

afm - 3 days of stims down. They aren't bad at all, though I have called the nurse's line a couple of times. Thank god for them, they are so helpful. And the one girl yesterday told me that I can combine both meds and inject once! Brilliant! So I did that last night. It pinches, like needles are want to do (right jessie - who LIKES them??) and it stings a little when I inject but it's over quickly and I keep remembering it's all for the greater good. I'm able to taste one of the meds in my mouth after injection, it's weird. But no side effects and I was able to do everything I wanted this weekend (barre and 3 hrs of yard work yesterday). I had a teeeeeeny (like 2 sips) bit of champagne this weekend to cheer my friend's 50th bday and new house and that was all the alcohol I had. NO WINE.


----------



## jessiecat

Dandi: Not too much longer and you&#8217;ll know, one way or the other. Fingers crossed. 

Maui: Yea, I think I recall you saying that you guys were going to try to stay away from the RE. I wish I could be so calm about things. We are such a &#8220;want it and want it now nation&#8221; and patience is so rare- We really need to slow down!! I&#8217;m trying to take my own advice. :winkwink: Aww- Shasta CA is going to be so nice. I&#8217;ve always wanted to go that far north in Cali. I heard it&#8217;s so beautiful!!

Pothole: I would think a lot of CM is a good thing? I guess the consistency matters more tho? Choking&#8230;hehe. 

Star: How much longer are you two going to be abroad?

Mdc: That sucks that kitty had to go through the surgery for pretty much nothing! Your golf story is cute! My hubs started playing golf about 5 years ago and loves it. I still can&#8217;t get into it! :shrug:

Wish: Yea, really. I used to think 40 was so old too! I&#8217;m lucky- no wrinkles and no white hair (I&#8217;m getting a few with the pregnancy but nothing that would necessitate hair dye). I&#8217;m just happy my much younger husband looks older than me. :winkwink: I&#8217;m so happy sims isn&#8217;t too bad for ya! You&#8217;ll be surprised at how easy it is to totally stop drinking alcohol. I thought I would have withdrawals (before getting pregnant I had a drink EVERY single weekend for the past 5 years) but I really haven&#8217;t had a problem. 

We had a fun weekend. Went hiking, had a picnic and saw an opera. Enjoy your bodies while you can. I had to walk sooo slowly on the hike. 
I took my pics down now that the majority of you have seen them! :blush:


----------



## Dandi

I'm trying so hard to wait it out, but the the suspense is killing me. I think the fact that I either timed it perfectly or missed it altogether is frustrating me. I don't know where to be hopeful or put it out of my mind. A really frustrating month. I had a huge temp dip yesterday, down a whole degree. But then back up a full degree this morning. No real symptoms other than the fact that I can't sleep and I usually love to sleep. I'm either 9 or 12 dpo. We went shopping this weekend and I got a box of FRERs. Even though I don't feel like I'm pregnant, it's going to be so difficult to not test this week... I make no promises, lol. 

We did lots of yard work this weekend trying to finish up our landscaping. We're just about done now and that is such a relief. We're totally exhausted and over it. HD surprised me this weekend with a Garmin vivosmart that I mentioned I wanted. He got us matching ones, so we can work on our fitness together. I love it already!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well now I want you to test every day, dandi! you've got me all curious!!

yeah, it wasn't too tough to say no this weekend. I even dumped 2 partial bottles of wine b/c by the time I can have a drink again (end of month if no IVF success), they'd be bad anyway. DH had a little glass of my fave bourbon Friday night too and I could smell it and I wasn't enticed. 

I'm SO not into my workday today. It's sunny and gorgeous out here, I just want to go do more yard work!


----------



## Dandi

Same here. I just can't get into work mode today. I'd much rather be outside. I wish I at least had a window in my office. 

I stopped drinking last January when we first started ttc. I've just found it easier to stay off of it altogether rather than allow myself wine during the short windows where I know I'm not pregnant. Now I don't even miss it at all. If I'm lucky enough to have a child though, I'm sure I'll make up for this lost time within first 3 years, lol. 

Wish, are you doing your injections yourself or having someone do them? I think I could handle getting them, but I don't think I have it in me to inject myself. I'm too much of a wuss.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi and wish, totally agree I am not motivated today. Does help it is nice and cloudy here today so I just want to crawl in bed. Maybe it is also because I am still in my PJs. :haha: Good thing I made some yummy curried cauliflower soup yesterday to warm me up :thumbup: Yes, I am weird when I comes to breakfast foods, I go against the grain but man it is yummy soup though. 

Maui, is Shasta the same as the Mt Shasta area? If so, it is gorgeous!

Wish, yes it was an expensive nothing. Kind of mad the vet did not call us before she opened him up to say she was not convinced the stones where there. Glad the stims are going well and they are compatible to be mixed together. As for the champagne hope you enjoyed some little sips! I myself haven't really stopped drinking if I feel like I want a glass of wine I go for it, but I am more mindful in the TWW. Although when there is money invested I will definitely change my tune and likely go dry. But man that wine is so tasty!

Jessie, I only play golf once or twice a year, but it is a good way to kick off the weekend. I was lucky enough to play Poppy Hills in Pebble Beach at turkey day this year and it was awesome!

Dandi, hang in there, but I would not blame you if you test early. Suspense is killing me :haha:

Nothing else to report here. Got some BD'ing in but still doing well without POAS or temping.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh make no mistake, I want my wine and would have a glass here and there. But I asked the nurse's line about mixing with these meds and she said that they hinder your ability to process alcohol, so they suggest not drinking at all. So....guess I'm done drinking for the foreseeable future. Boo. Watch, weight will just fall off me now...hahaha

dandi - I'm giving them to myself. DH said that it's more natural for me to have a pulling motion than him having a pushing motion. Whatever, he participated in putting everything together the first night so that was fine. Now I have it down, so he'd get in the way. ;) It totally did weird me out sticking myself with a needle, though, and still does. But it doesn't hurt, really. Just a pinch!


----------



## Dandi

I gave in and tested when I got home today. Bfn, so now I'm going to assume that I really did ov 3 days late and af should be here this weekend. I'm going to stop wondering about the weird temps now so I'm relieved.


----------



## KileyJean

Hi everyone! So much to catch up on! Just wanted to pop over and let you all know I am still praying for you all to catch that egg!! Good to read our two IVF ladies are moving right along with the process. Fingers crossed! And I hope everyone that had fertile windows were successful! And Dandi its not over yet! Remember to consider yourself pregnant until AF shows! (One of the awesome ladies on this board said that once). :)

Things are going well with me. Doc appointment last Wednesday went well and doc is certain we are having a girl! We will have confirmation two weeks from tomorrow. :)


----------



## Mdc

Sorry Dandi. It is still early though right?

Wish, I always laugh that once I get pregnant I will finally be at my ideal weight because liquid calories will go away :haha:

Totally unrelated to TCC but our building is getting a new roof and it is so incredibly loud. Of course my one big call today they decided to use a skill saw to cut some wood. Talk about timing! They say it could take up to three weeks. Sigh!


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, congrats on team PINK!


----------



## Dandi

Yeah, it's still early, so there's still a chance I guess, especially considering the fact that I started crying at work today for a ridiculous reason that would never bother me normally. I think I'm just grasping to that negative because I hate the wondering since this month has been so odd. I thought for sure this was going to be a completely calm month of ttc and no stress or worries and it's not ended that way at all. I'd rather a negative than the stress and worry, lol. We'll see, nothing to do but wait. 

Kiley, have you and your husband narrowed down girls names yet?? How exciting! I can't wait to hear that it's confirmed. =)


----------



## Wish2BMom

man, I was the only one at lunch today with coworkers that didn't have a beer.....sigh. :)

had my u/s this morning - 6 follicles measuring 9-10 and they want them to measure 11. So we're a little behind, me and my follies. But staying on stims, same dosage, until Thursday and I go back for another u/s that morning. I guess more follicles can grow between now and then so I'm trying to stay zen.


----------



## Dandi

Those follies are so close wish! Fingers crossed that you get some new ones a just a tiny bit bigger!


----------



## KileyJean

Praying for size 11 follies Wish! The others were so close! I have faith you will get there!

Dandi- we have talked about names only a little. When I do bring it up hubby does not have much input. I think he wants to wait for the confirmation. I think he is secretly hoping for a boy. For a boy name, I like Zane Ryan (Ryan is my husband's name). I have not shared with him my girl name yet. I am afraid he will veto it! I really really like the name Ireland for a girl. I am thinking he will nix that one though since it is a country! But I absolutely love it. It was never on my list until I got pregnant. I heard it one day and fell in love with it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kiley love your name choice ! My niece called her little girl the Gaelic for Ireland spelt Eire pronounced AIR A :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish good number of follies :) sorry for being stupid but can those ones grow to 11 ? Or is it new ones that grow ? I'm sorry hope that's not a really stupid question ! Your sooo close to perfection !


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks Left! I've actually got a little Irish heritage so I think it's perfect!


----------



## Pothole

Holy Hormones, Batman! So apparently the 2 follicles on the right side from last month mean double crazy on this end. My thermostat reads 68, it feels like the surface of the sun. And I welled up with tears in the grocery yesterday because I wanted a cookie so badly. If this what happens when you aren't pregnant, I'm a little terrified of real pregnancy hormones.


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: We need follicle info! How many are usually produced? (the stims produce more than normal im assuming?!) Like Left said, can they grow?
Curious minds want to know. Fx crossed, sistah!

Kiley: I love your name choice! Do you have a gender preference? I secretly wanted a boy so im happy. Too much drama in my family with 4 girls total. 

Dandi: still too early!!!! 

Pothole: Pregnancy hormones are no joke. I seriously keep a big box of kleenex in my car now. I listen to NPR (nat'l public radio) on my drive to work and there are always stories on there that make me cry. 

Mdc: Yea, i LOST weight my first trimester, not because of being ill, but because of the lack of alcohol!!! Haha! 

Happy Cinco De Mayo, U.S. ladies! My baby will be 1/4 mexican, 1/4 vietnamese, some fraction of irish, polish and english. Im curious to see what he'll look like.


----------



## Dandi

Love those names Kiley! Hope dh gets on board with what you like best. :)

Jessie do you have a name picked for your little boy yet?


----------



## Tui

Apologies to those who read my journal for the double post.

Just had my scan. Everything was great. Measuring bang on at 8w3d. Heartbeat 171 bpm.

Baby even gave us a wiggle, which had us both really emotional.

*There were actually two sacks but she couldn't find anything in the second one. Looks like I popped out two eggs from my right side. I'm not upset though as I have one healthy baby measuring perfectly. Please let that continue.
 



Attached Files:







1430882822573.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2









1430882775636.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Left wonderin

Tui you can post news like that as many times as you like :) we will never get fed up with it !!!! Congratulations again :)


----------



## Mdc

Good morning lovely ladies!

Tui, post, double post, triple post. I am so happy for you and your lovely dot!!!

Dandi, I know what you mean by chilling out, I said this would not get worked up this month, but could not help but kind of trying. Give me a week and I will be over analyzing every twinge. 

Wish, I hope those follies continue to get their plump on! Sounds like since they are not upping the med the doc feels it is a good chance for them to be over achievers :winkwink:

Kiley, I love the name too! Maybe throw out a dud name then he can veto that first :haha: I am sure names are the hardest and I am sure everyone has their opinions. My sis did not tell a sole until her DD was born. 

Pothole, sorry the hormones are getting to you, but two follicles yeah! That is one the open side right? 

Jessie, I bet your son will be adorable! 

Left, getting so close to your appt, right? Hopefully you are back in the swing of POAS!

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, doesn't my chart look amazing....psych. :haha: I have no idea, but I was able to sneak in some sexy time this morning (TMI, but man was it a good one! This chill month is fun :winkwink: ), so overall I think we did alright for a blind month. I have been drinking more green tea this month and I think it did help with the EWCM which seems so crazy to me. Either way I will be good, either preggo or bring on the rum drinks on vacay!


----------



## Pothole

MDC, those two were from last month's round of clomid. The hormones of double ovulation make for a double crazy period, I guess. They were on the wrong side. Need the other side to be productive in order to go the iui route, so this past month we did timed BD with no luck. Next scan is a week from tomorrow. Hoping for some good news. 
Tui...I seriously cannot like that post enough! SO excited for you!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

tui - I second what the girls said - post this every day if you want!! <3

kiley - I love the names, especially Ireland! And I love that version, Left. Beautiful.

pothole - well, sometimes it's frustrating not to get a damn cookie!! ;)

left - your appointment is SOON!!!!! WOOOOOO!!!!

mdc - right? green tea is a miracle for ewcm!! Here's hoping your extra-fun blind month did the trick! 

jessie - your baby boy is going to be a hodge-podge of adorableness!!!

afm - ok so my follies were supposed to be at 11 yesterday but yes, they'll continue to grow and terripeachy said that new ones might sprout too AND that one follicle could have numerous eggs, so I'm not as 'downhilll already' as I thought. I think the sonographer said they want them to measure around 21-22 for retrieval, and the trigger shot will help that too. But right, they didn't increase my meds so things must be good enough so far. I go back tomorrow morning for another u/s to see how things have progressed. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## KileyJean

Jessie- I do not really have a preference. I will be happy with either one. Of course I do love shopping for baby girl clothes more than I do for boy clothes! ;)

Pothole- The only thing that changed for me after I got pregnant was my patience for idiot drivers. Right before my BFP I noticed I was yelling at the idiot drivers more than normal. lol Pre-pregnancy I was never a happy crier so I thought that would for sure change, but nope. Still not a happy crier. And still do not cry during movies or tv shows. The only time I have cried being pregnant was in the early weeks where there was some drama with my sister-in-law. I got really mad and frustrated at the situation and cried. Which again is pretty normal for me to do in those situations. 

Tui- I am SOOOOOOO happy to hear little bean is doing well! Such a cute little gummi bear you have in there! Keeping you and baby in my prayers.

Mdc- If I can convince my husband on the name Ireland, I will most likely keep it a secret as well until she is born. I do not need any opinions! And I have a feeling since Ireland borderlines on more of a unique name, I will definitely get opinions! Fingers crossed for you! BDing looks good in the fertile window!

Wish- Praying for those follicles!! Hope the doctor is pleased with what they see tomorrow!


----------



## jessiecat

Tui: Oh that is a GREAT scan. Baby looks awesome. This baby WILL be your firstborn and I think BOY.

Kiley: Yeah, I know a few folks who are keeping their unborn baby's name a secret. We've told everyone our kid's name because I'm not good at keeping quiet about ANYTHING when it comes to myself. 

Wish: really praying that everything goes well at the scan tomorrow. 

Pothole: Hoping your scan shows ovulation from the good side!!!

Mdc: What i wouldn't give for some good bed shaking at this time. I was reading buzzfeed (it makes me laugh!!!) and women were saying that some of them weren't ready for sex for MONTHS after baby was born. Im already having issues since im getting so big and uncomfortable. ARGH. Seriously, have fun while you can. 

Dandi: We are going to name our baby Guillermo and nickname him "Mo" He will have my last name as his middle name and then my husband's last name. (I kept my name after we married). His full name incorporates all of his ethnicities so it works.


----------



## jessiecat

Here are some pics of my little guy at his anatomy scan about 6 weeks ago.
 



Attached Files:







Mo19weeks.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









Mo19weeks(2).jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tui

Thanks everyone. I'm already in love with my dancing jelly baby, lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

jessie - Guillermo is SO CUTE!! His pic AND his name, I LOVE the name!! buzzfeed cracks me up too. Were you the one that posted the link about infertility? so dead on. You're funny about being so self-disclosing. It's KIL-LING me not to talk about this IVF b/c I'm the exact same way, but DH keeps everything close. I've let it slip to 3 people so far, 2 of which have gone through this junk and 1 who is just a really good friend and I felt good telling her. But I haven't told my mom or sister yet b/c DH doesn't want me to tell them. They (well, _we_, if I'm being honest) tend to gossip a bit and I know he doesn't care for how they handle stuff like this. And I'm sure it's just far too personal for him to want them to know, assuming they might think it's his shortcoming. But I feel like I'm totally holding out on them and I feel horrible. On the other hand, I'm also not peppered with 'how's it going? how are the injections? do you feel anything?' and if it doesn't work this time around, I also don't have to report back. 

tui - I love that you're in love!! <3

just got back from my u/s - things are definitely progressing. We've got a 9, 10, 10, 11, and a 12. I asked about the 6th and she said it's still there but just not measurable yet. She said they all grew (except the runt) since the other day (which also confuses me b/c she said they were all 9-10 the other day...? oh well). I asked what # we were looking to reach today and she said she really didn't like to say 'on Day 7, you should be X' b/c everyone is different and what happens one day doesn't lay the groundwork for what could happen in another couple of days. She just said the overall goal was to get them to 18-22 before I ovulate. But she said the 11 and 12 were really good! They took bloods again as well, so I'll get a call this afternoon from the nurse who will provide me with my next set of instructions. I feel like I'm on Mission Impossible, awaiting my next mission.


----------



## Dandi

Guillermo/Mo is so cute! I love names that aren't super common. One of my biggest fears is my child's name becoming so common that they have to have their last initial behind it in elementary school to distinguish between the 5 other kids with the same name. 

Glad those follicles are growing Wish! Hoping they get nice and plump by ovulation!

Afm, af showed yesterday. It's slightly disappointing after this crazy cycle but I'm glad to know that I was actually right about my ov time, and FF was off. Now I'll trust my instinct even when it's different than FF. Onward to May, hoping the opks and strict smep do the trick!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, well hopefully you left side will play catch up this round!

Jessie, the pics of Mo are so cute! Love the name also. 

Tui, cannot imagine how happy you are with the dancing jelly baby!

Wish, sorry you have to do this in secret from others. It is a weird thing TTC, I am open with my friends but quiet with the families. Weird dynamic. 

Dandi, sorry about :witch: I don't always trust FF, going with your gut is usually best especially when it comes to wonky cycles. 

Hello to everyone else!

I think we have done all the 'damage' we are required to do for this month. LOL. Pretty sure I O'd yesterday, Tuesday, or Monday because I am terribly bloated today YUCK! The scale is also not liking me either because it is up even though I have been good all week (yesterday I did 2 hours of exercise plus abs for Pete's sake). Grrrr! Guess today I am going to drink my weight in water and green tea to see if it helps.


----------



## Pothole

Wish, I understand your thoughts on "holding out" on the family. We aren't telling any family at all. As far as they know, we have never been interested in having children. It's hard, especially when I want to talk to my sister, whose 4 boys have no cousins but desperately want them, or my brother who will be the coolest uncle ever. But I keep telling myself that it will make the surprise even more fun to share.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I just don't see them seeing it that way, but I hope so. They know how long we've been trying so I can see them asking how it happened. So I guess I just say naturally, I don't know. I'm not ashamed of it! But if DH wants to keep it private, then I have to respect that.
The toughest part so far will be keeping this from my sister who is coming up in a couple of weeks. She and I usually get our wine on but with me not drinking, I'll at least have to tell her I'm on meds for a baby that don't play well with alcohol. Just don't have to tell her the whole IVF story.


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh wish it must be hard not to share something so significant with your family .:hugs:OH must be a very private guy. I'm glad you have some RLP you can talk to about the journey :flower: . Well and us of course ! Those follies sound like they are doing just great ! Did you get your next instructions ... Love the mission impossible description:haha: 

Dani sorry AF got you this month . But always remember with her she brings a gift ..... A fresh opportunity for a BFP :happydance: here is hoping May is yours :) 

Jessie I love little blues name ! Very distinguished but cute :) I am starting to get nervous for my appointment on Monday , I'm not prepared for a " you have to wait " come back in 8 weeks .:dohh: lets hope it doesn't happen . If it does ill deal with it . No other choice :haha: but I hope it doesn't


----------



## Wish2BMom

we're here for you, left, no matter the result!! My FX'ed are SO crossed that you get the green light!!

u/s this morning - 10, 10, 11 on left and 13 and 13 on right! WOO! definitely progressed in one day, the sonographer said things are looking great and normal! Once again, i await further instructions to see if I have to travel down to the MA office this weekend.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you know I'm still here trying to keep up with all you gals. 

Tui, I'm very happy your jelly bean is thriving! So awesome!

Wish - yay for growing follies!!

Aloha to everyone else!

It's been a crazy week. My cute little Granny had a rough night last weekend then told my mom she was dying and started going through her list of family to be sure they knew she loved them. She lives very close by in a cottage between my parents house and my aunts house. We went to visit Tuesday and she looked weak and tired but had her sense of humor and could follow a conversation. Every now and then she'd hallucinate asking where a person (that wasn't there) went. We made plans to plant her favorite flowers on Mothers Day. On Wednesday, in a matter of hours, she completely went downhill. She's now in a hospital bed in her home with her hands curled into fists as she continues to have strokes daily. We will most likely be saying our last goodbye this weekend. I'm planting her favorite flowers either way. 

DH and I have managed some quality BD'ingdeslite our exhaustion. OPK is still reading "high" even though O should've been yesterday or today. One stick left so hopefully "peak" shows today. Not temping this month. I imagine emotions and fatigue may be delaying things.

I'll be trying to keep up with all of your journeys until I post again. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh maui, I'm so sorry for what you're going through with your grandmother. She sounds adorable and I'm sure she knows she's surrounded by love. I love how you're honoring her by planting her favorite flowers. Stay strong and fill your weekend with wonderful, warm memories of her. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks wish :) I'm being melodramatic really lol.... But thanks so much it means alot .
Maui I'm so sorry , your granny sounds lovely , a wee dote . I hope you get to spend some time with her xxxx

Its rain rain and more rain here for summer uck ! I have the heating on !!


----------



## Left wonderin

And wish YIPEE those follies are growing and growing :) great news !


----------



## Chipie

Hi everyone
Sorry for the lack of posting, there wasn't much was going on with me and then we had a long bank holiday here in the UK so we were busy.

Maui- I'm really sorry to hear about your grandmother, my thoughts go out to you. I hope she's not in too much discomfort.
Wish - great follicle count! Good luck with the next step!
Left - you have the patience of a saint, hope you get the green light on Monday
MDC - good luck this month, sounds like you've given it a good shot
Dandi - sorry that AF showed up :-(, crossing fingers for you for next month
Pothole - crazy hormones sound the worst, hope you're coping ok
As for the others - (Tui, Jessiecat, Kiley) glad your pregnancies are progressing, congrats

And afm, (;-)), well I joined this forum just over a week ago because I was so sad because I knew AF was coming and I really needed to talk to people going through something similar. Well lo and behold she arrived the very next day. Had about 2/3 days of light bleeding, then tapered off a bit but I've been spotting pretty much ever since. A reasonably light period for me but thought nothing of it as I was 3 days early anyway.
On my CD10, I got the opks out as this is the day I normally start using them (totally failed with temping btw - took my temp for 2 days then promptly forgot almost every morning afer that!). When i poas with the opk the test line came up 
straight away darker than I'd ever seen it! How can this be?? I've never ovulated on CD10 before so did a pregnancy test immediately and it came back positive!!
So I guess I'm either pregnant or I was pregnant at least?????!!!! That was Thursday, tried to got to docs but nothing they can do to help me so just have to wait to see if the spotting stops. I've poas about 15 times since then - all give the same + reading.
Crossing my every limb for a positive outcome....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats chipie!!!


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Dandi. Feel guilty being maybe pregnant when some of you are not esp as I only just joined you guys. Still, I'm no where near out of the woods yet, scared!!


----------



## Dandi

I know how you feel. I ended up finding out I was pregnant a week after first joining this board initially. I just think of it as this board being good luck though and that gives us all encouragement! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW!! Congrats, Chipie!!! :wohoo:
don't feel bad - we're all here to support each other through the bad AND the GOOD!!


----------



## Mdc

Maui, it is so hard and exhausting to go through that, but she knows she was surrounded by love. Be good to yourself. 

Chipie, congrats! Do not feel bad at all! This thread is lucky, and hopefully your luck will start a windfall of BFP. Keep us informed!

Left, fingers crossed you get the go ahead! I will be stocking for the exciting news!

Hi to everyone else. Me just chilling :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

Chipie don't DARE feel bad !!! Bad feelings are banned here !! We all all here to support each other through the highs and lows of this most amazing , heartbreaking frustrating journey :) 

Seondly YIPEEEEEE congratulations :) so excited for you :) you probably had ib ( implantation bleeding ) I spotted from cd 10 to 18 with my pg . 

Hi everyone else , was at my friends little boys communion today , was lovely to catch up with everyone and the food ... OMG she put on a spread of amazing food !! I'm so full I nearly had to be rolled home ! I really fancy a glass of wine but have none in the house and am too lazy to go to the shop !!! Decisions decisions .... Lol


----------



## Tui

Congratulations chipie xx


----------



## jessiecat

chipie: congrats!!!! And dont feel bad-im still here at 26 weeks!!! 

Left: fingers crossed for good news for u on monday!

Maui: im glad u guys are near grandma so she's not alone in the end. Hugs. <3

Wish: youre sooo close. Im amazed youre able to keep this from your mom and sis. I told everyone as soon as i started trying to get preggo

I have had a really rough week physically. I started to have bad pelvic and lower back pain on wednesday and getting up from a seated position has been torture. I got a belly support band from motherhood maternity that has helped tremendously. Im trying to elevate my legs at night after work and that has helped. I felt so lucky during my 2nd tri because i barely felt pregnant and i was able to move so easily. Not anymore!! It's ok- it's all for a good cause. 

What's everyone doing for their moms today? I think it's just an american holiday?! 
Left, chipie, tui- do u guys celebrate mother's day during the year? 

Kiley: your pics in the pregnant forum are so cute. Youre in such good shape. I cant wait to exercise again!


----------



## Chipie

Thanks for the kind words everyone 
Our Mothers day is in March Jessiecat so my Mum has already had her usual bunch of flowers for this year  and I'm currently in bed! I had the most scary day of my life yesterday after I posted on here. I started with mild to moderate cramps which got worse throughout the day along with spotting which was also worse than I'd had previously. I was convinced it was all over for me. Called our emergency out of hours doctors service (111) here in the UK twice but there was nothing they could do for me so just told me to sit and wait it out and if it got worse to go to A&E. Anyway, managed to go off to sleep and today it seems a bit better. STILL spotting! But no pain really. This is going to be a looooong 12 weeks....


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Mom's Day to all of those beautiful Moms-to-be out there! You're already doing the most important job out there! :)

Thanks, Jessie - yeah, my family knows we're trying but they're no dummies. They know how old I am and how long we've been trying for so they know that IUI or IVF or something is inevitable. 

chipie - how are you doing today? my goodness that's so scary!! I hope everything is ok now.

left - TODAY'S THE DAY!!!!! Good luck!!!

mdc - how you doin', girl? :)

afm - went in for another u/s this morning and we're looking GREAT!! 20+ and 18+ on the right side, 16, 15, and I think 14 on leftie. Might trigger tonight or maybe one more night of meds and then trigger tomorrow. We'll see!! awaiting my afternoon call now. :)


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi ladies,

My cute little Granny passed away Friday night. We were all with her. It was very peaceful and heart wrenching at the same time. It's been an emotional weekend especially with Mothers Day. Of course everything happened in the midst of our fertile window and I was supposed to ovulate Thursday or Friday. Well, it's Monday and still no O. I'm sure emotions played a role. I'm reading that delayed/late O reduces your chances of conception so maybe we'll just wait and try again next month. DH has been a saint this weekend, cleaning the house and cooking for my family all weekend. I'm a lucky lady.

Wishing good things for all of you in the week ahead. :flower:


----------



## Mdc

Ugh! I hate Mondays, especially since the roofers are back. Hopefully this is the last week. 

Maui, so sorry you had such a draining weekend, but glad DH is doing as much as he can! :hugs: Hopefully you will O soon!

Left, thinking of you and fingers crossed you have good news and strict orders to get to BD'ing. 

Jessie, has this is only temporary and you feel better soon. 

Chipie, how the spotting has subsided. I can only imagine how scary that would be! Sounds like you are taking care of yourself. 

Wish, glad your follies kept plumping! So excited for your upcoming trigger and ER! I would not worry about the beer, pretty soon you will be knocked up and not have the chance. 

Hope everyone else is doing great!

Afm, we had a great weekend and rewarded ourselves with a day trip to Napa, since we got all our chores done on Sat. Love it up there! Boring cd22 for me, and not sure what day dpo...maybe 5 or 7. Going to be a short work week since we are going to Yosemite this weekend, although it is supposed to be freezing and rainy so we will see if we do end up going.


----------



## Wish2BMom

maui - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: DH does sound like a saint and a keeper. Good thing you found this out before procreating with him! ;) 

mdc - wow, that sounds like an incredible set of back to back weekends you have! I'd love to be able to take a day trip to Napa!! hell, i want to plan a 1-2 week trip out there. We'd love to start in San Fran and just head up to wine country, then up to the Pacific NW to Seattle, Vancouver, etc. Ahhhh... I definitely want to see Yosemite too.


----------



## KileyJean

Left- Good luck on your appointment today! I am praying they give you the green light!

Dandi- Sorry to hear AF showed! At least you know everything is back to working how it should. I it can sometimes take awhile for everything to get back to normal after a loss. I have a good feeling for you this cycle!

Jessi- Love the name! And super cute scan pictures! my baby was not cooperating so well with the profile head shot. Baby keep turning its head away from the scanner. And thanks for the kind words! I do not always feel like I look good. Some days I feel fat due to bloat. :( I only missed about 4 workouts in my entire first trimester. I am still doing Kettle Bell workouts and Ballet Barre workouts. I just skip ab work now. 

Wish- Great job on growing those follicles!! And that is great news that they think you are progressing normal.

Maui- I am so sorry for your loss. Always tough to lose a loved one. You are probably right on the delayed O. Even the very slightest change or stress can delay it. Hang in there and if it does not happen for you this cycle, I am sure your granny will give you some help next cycle! 

Chipie- Congrats on the BFP!! Totally understand being scared right now. As left said, spotting is normal early on. Cramping is normal too. I had normal AF cramps in my early days as well. It made it tough to believe the pregnancy test. The cramps are normal as long as it is not painful or out of the ordinary. I will be praying for your little bean!

As for me, I will be traveling to Ohio to see my brother, sis-in-law, and niece on Wednesday. It is a 12 hr drive but we are splitting it into two days. I am going with my Mom and sister. Really looking forward to it. We are actually going to be flying back on Sunday because my mom is giving her car to them (she just bought a new one). Flying back will be much nicer than driving! Then that Wednesday I am back I have another doc appointment and will get confirmation if I am having a boy or girl!! After my last appointment and what the doctor said, I am now convinced we are having a girl. :pink: :)


----------



## Dandi

Maui- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's wonderful that DH is being such a trooper though and supporting you any way he can. 

Can't wait for the confirmation Kiley!

I think everyone is anxiously awaiting an update from Left today. Really praying that she gets the green light!

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all having a great Monday.

Afm- just boring cd 5 over here. We should start SMEP on Thursday. However, DH has an doc appt this afternoon to check on what he believes may be a hernia. I'm really hoping it's nothing serious a) because I love him and want him to be ok b) because I don't want any health issue or surgery to get in the way of this baby making business. Surgery would set us back probably two months, ugh. In other news, Mother's Day was really hard this year and I didn't expect it to be even with my recent loss. My mom and dad both wished me Happy Mothers Day, but that felt weird and reminiscent of pity. It was just a really weird day and I'm so glad that it's over. I have a great feeling that next Mother's day will be a true celebration though, hopefully for all of us!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone . Well no green light here I'm afraid . Ok so I had a wee bit of a pity party :nope::hissy: for about 15 mins .... Then coped myself on :haha:
It was akin to the disappointment of AF showing up in the Tww . 

So have to go back again in 6 weeks . Levels aren't where they need to be to change meds or for a pg to happen . Here is the science bit . my TSH needs to be between 0 .5 and 2.5 . Mine started off at 0.05 and since on meds ( December ) has now moved to 0.17 .... So there is a way to go !! The Endo said hopefully it will be within normal range at next appointment . 

So for now my waiting continues :coffee: as does my cheer leading duties :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Just posted a whole big post of personal replies and my flipin Internet connection went down !! Errrrrrr 

Dani I'm sorry your had such a hard day , I hope with all my heart next year is a different experience for you 

Wish they are some great follicles :) so what's our next step in the process ;) I like to be prepared lol. How are you feeling ? Nervous ? Excited ? Terrified ? All of the above ? 

Kiley a little pink how wonderful :) lots of shopping in your future :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

DANG IT, Left!!! I'm so sorry!! ugh - come on levels, get there!!!

i'm a bit nervous - like, what did I sign myself up for?? :haha: but mostly excited! 
So i got my call - here's how my next week or so looks, I think:
more meds tonight, antagonist in the morning (stops me from ovulating on my own)
trigger tomorrow night
egg retrieval on Thursday morning/DH provides his sample too
they see how many of the eggs retrieved are viable (I think)
we are doing ICSI so they fertilize the egg for us
see how many are growing/developing to blastocysts after 5 days
then Egg Transfer should be next Tuesday, we are transferring 2 of them - I think they are doing the assisted hatching too, so they'll nick the shell of the egg which allows some of the stuff to leak out that will implant into my lining.

then I guess I'm 'PUPO' - pregnant until proven otherwise. :)
EEEEEEE WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN MYSELF INTO??? :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish it all sounds VERY REAL now and VERY exciting !!!! I'm getting tiddles in my belly for you lol...... Wishing you all the luck in the world . You HAVE to keep us posted :) it all seemed to happen so quickly in the end :)


----------



## Dandi

Oh Left! I hate that it wasn't the news you we're hoping for, but your attitude about it is perfect. Fifteen minute pity party and then onward! 6 weeks isn't that bad though. I can't wait to see what your levels are then. 

Wish, this sounds so exciting!!! I agree with Left, it seems like it's all happening so quickly now. Please keep posting the details as they happen, this is so exciting! Hoping that every step goes as smoothly as possible. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, girls! it is happening super quickly, it's awesome. I'm glad I don't have to wait. The girls in the RE office are all cheering me on, it's cute.
So follies today were excellent! 22, 19, 18, 16, 14, 14, 12 - I grew 2!! So with the trigger shot tonight (most likely) and 36 hrs to grow, all of them could be in play!

I had a good talk with one of the nurses - she's super sweet. I was saying how this really is going to be a let down if it doesn't work right off b/c as much as with natural TTC, you REALLY feel like you're doing everything right and everything is just going like clockwork! So to have things just....not happen.....ugh. And we're even doing the ICSI and the assisted hatching! there's not much more we could possibly do! 
But no worries, I'm remaining positive, but trying to be practical. And with all of the mc's lately and the statistic possibility of having one, it's hard not to keep things in check. Sorry to be Debbie Downer!


----------



## KileyJean

Left- sorry to hear you do not get the green light yet! Dandi is right though, 6 weeks is not bad at all. And its great that your doc is positive your levels will be where they need to be then. 

Wish I am so excited for you! Tuesday will be here before you know it! Sending positive vibes and lots of baby dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish what your feeling makes perfect sense. You will need a project to keep you occupied in the Tww. Any ideas ? Anything you can through yourself into ?


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I hope DH's back is alright and so sorry you had a not so great Sunday. But you are right I think for all of next year around this time will be awesome!

Left, what crappy news and hopefully these weeks fly by! Seriously you have a great attitude and thanks in advance for rooting everyone one!

Oh my god wish! Never really thought about that but how awesome...PUPO! Never been preggo so I can only imagine how exciting it is. :thumpup: Cannot wait to hear how you are feeling. I am still on team twin for you :winkwink: I can understand your worry if it is not worried about getting pregnant it is worry about mc, but the odds are in your favor. 

Dust to everyone!


----------



## Mdc

And Kiley glad to see your little navel orange is progressing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks girls - it really does mean the world that you're rooting for me! :hugs: Retrieval is scheduled for Thurs at 830am. Triggering tonight at 830 on the dot! :) And transfer can take place either Sat, Sun or Tues (days 2, 3 or 5) - I don't know what determines it, but I'm glad all of those are before my sister gets here.

left - thankfully i'm in the throes of some busy times at work, AND my sister is coming into town on 5/21 and then it's a long holiday weekend. The nurse today said something about the preg test being 11 days after something - I thought she said retrieval but that wouldn't make sense if I don't transfer until 5 days later. So I'm assuming from the transfer date. SOOOO...if I transfer, latest, on Tuesday, then I'll go in for my test on 5/29. OH! I guess I AM testing this month, then! I can add myself to my testing thread! :haha:

how's everyone else doing? pothole, sugar, maui, chipie - quiet girls :)

mdc, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## jessiecat

Chipie: How are you doing? I hope the spotting has stopped. 

Maui: Im sorry about your grandma but really happy you guys were all there for her in the end. Even if she wasn&#8217;t coherent I&#8217;m sure there was a part of her that was aware she was surrounded by people she loved. I really believe that when a loved one leaves us, another life blooms. My baby is due on the 1 year anniversary of his paternal grandpa&#8217;s passing. (Hubby&#8217;s dad). I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a coincidence. I&#8217;m glad your DH was a huge help. He&#8217;s going to be a great dad!

Mdc: Awww I still haven&#8217;t been to Yosemite or Napa. I can&#8217;t wait to go! I hope the weather works in your favor and you guys are able to go this week to Yosemite!

Kiley: I have barely exercised the entire pregnancy so I&#8217;m really impressed that you have all through the first tri. I do prenatal yoga but don&#8217;t consider it exercise. :/ Safe travels to Ohio! 

Dandi: I&#8217;m sorry Mother&#8217;s Day was hard for you. Don&#8217;t worry-You will definitely be celebrating it by next year!

Left: Ugh!!! Well, what&#8217;s 6 more weeks in the scheme of things, right?!  We&#8217;re going to CHEER you on! Get that TSH level UP!

Wish: OMG- I cannot believe you are going to be PUPO so soon. YAY! YAY! I agree with Left- you need a project to keep your mind occupied during the 2WW. TRY not to symptom spot on google. ;)

Well, my work week is over!!! We&#8217;re driving to Houston tomorrow for hubby&#8217;s family get-together (family is flying in from all over) and I&#8217;m having the first of two baby showers with everyone! A cousin&#8217;s wife is also pregnant, and due 3 weeks after me, so we&#8217;re having a dual shower. My pain has subsided. I have to eat small meals all throughout the day and eat lots of fiber. All my intestines are so squished that passing gas is the freaking most painful thing ever. Who would&#8217;ve thought?! Gas-X is my best friend right now.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh Jessie I want to hear all about your baby shower :) we don't have them here in lreland and I think they are such a cute idea :) enjoy it :) 

Wish !!! Eeeeek I'm seriously excited so cannot imagine how you are feeling !!! And you can't breath a word of it to your sister ???? That will be hard !!! 


I've sooo much to do today that I don't know where to start !!! So coming on here chatting with you all seemed like a great place to start lol..... 
Chipe hope all is good with you and that the spotting has stopped. 
Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## Mdc

Wish, testing in May how exciting!!! Glad you have a lot to keep you busy in the upcoming two week wait. I have such a good feeling about you this month. Silly laid back me I had to look my CD up. Ha ha ha! I am CD 24 and probably around dpo 7ish. 

Jessie, so exciting about your shower and enjoy the trip to TX! I had really painful gas one time and I thought my intestines we're going to explode. So glad that is what we are all trying to purposely inflict on ourselves. :haha: 

Left, no baby showers in Ireland? Wow, maybe we will have to throw you a virtual one when you get knocked up :winkwink: 

Chipie, hope you are doing well and the spotting stopped. 

Tui, hope you and sticky bean and doing well. 

Star, you have been quiet hope the rest of your trip went well. 

Hello to Maui, Pothole, Sugar, Dandi, Kiley, everyone else if I missed you!

Bad news about this weekend. DH's parents cancelled the Yosemite trip because it is going to be snowy turning into rain and then super cold. :cry: Guess probably not a bad idea to cancel. Good news is that his parents are coming up for a baseball game. I love DH's parents and they haven't seen our place since we got the new floors last year so the weekend is not a complete wash.


----------



## Pothole

Hi ladies! I only have a moment, my students have had a collective meltdown, do I stepped out to clear my head. (My coworkers are still in there). So encouraged by all the good news, and even the waits, because your outlooks are so positive. Follicle scan tomorrow! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wave: hiya girls!

I could barely sleep last night, I was so excited for this retrieval. I think, to remain calm during the TWW, I'm going to keep my mind on 'this is how all TWWs are - I would never know if I had a fertilized egg swimming around in my tubes during that time and whether it implanted or not'. Though I guess this time, it IS fertilized, there are TWO and they'll be nicked for the implantation, so it's really just if they take or not. AND we're not doing any testing beforehand, so praying they are also good chromosomes. Boy oh boy. You guys are going to have to help keep me sane! :haha: But yea, I'm still ok as far as not telling my sister b/c I wouldn't tell her if I was in any other TWW, right? sure, that's what I'll tell myself...

mdc - bummer about Yosemite but sounds like you have a fun plan B! I love going to baseball games, though Fenway is kind of a pain in the butt and expensive for decent seats.

left - you need to start a new tradition in Ireland!! We'll definitely have to throw you a virtual one!!

Jessie - have a GREAT time in TX and at your shower!! How FUN!! Try not to toot too much! :haha: I'm really glad your pain subsided, though. That would have been a very un-fun ride to TX. Oh, the fun details that your in-person friends don't tell you about!


----------



## Tui

Hi girls. I'm still reading and rooting for you all. 

Sorry I don't post much. This thread makes my head spin sometimes. I am supporting you from the wings though xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol Tui !! It is fast paced ;) 
Well 
Ladies I'm off on my hols tommrow till Monday so I will be MIA for a few days . Be good while I'm gone :) ill have soooo much reading to do when I get back !!! WISH ALL THE VERY BEST FOR THE RETREVIAL you will be PUPO when I chat with ya again :) 

Love 
Left x


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone, I'm waiting in the wings too but quietly cheering you all on!

Jessicat- Welcome to Houston. I live in a suburb here and you're arriving during our worst downpours. Take care and watch for high water on the roads.

Wish- It's not long now! I pray they find more follies than they knew where there.

Forgive me,I use my phone for BnB so it's tough to write long messages.

Hello to everyone else!

Afm- I'm on long protocol so i might start stimming fri if doc likes my levels. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Star2011

Good morning Ladies,

I wrote a lengthly post yesterday and i lost internet connection just when i was about to post it... Was so mad! We extended our trip because father in law got a scary gouty arthritis attack with some newer health complications. He is doing better now. Well, am finally packing my stuff and leaving for US tonight. We are flying to Amsterdam then to Boston. I had 6 weeks off work and i go back 3 days after i get home. Now on ttc.... Am CD 28 today and i am feeling some Mild AF cramps. Hope they dont start while on the plane. If they want to start... they better start now while am packing. 

Maui- am sorry about your grandmother. Praying for comfort for your family and you. 

Chipie- congratulations on your bfp. How are you doing now?

Mdc- have fun with DH parents. I also love and get along with my parents in law. Sorry your trip got canceled. Hows the" going by the flow" working for you? Mine went fast and stress free, even if AF shows up am doing it again this coming cycle. 

Wish- oh my gosh.... so excited and over joyed by your progress. This is the day huh? Thursday. Praying for the best today. Cant wait to celebrate with you:) we will be dancing with joy. 

Pothole- all the best with your US today. 

Left- am sorry about not getting the green light. 6 weeks is a piece of cake and who knows, maybe we will be ttc together... Coz i feel some af cramps today. Enjoy your holidays. See you when you come back. 

Tui- Thanks for rooting for us. 

Sugar- hope you have good levels tomorrow. 

Jessie/Kiley- Am always happy to read about your progress. You ladies have fun in your up coming trips. 

Anybody else i missed.... Praying for the best in your respective journeys. 

Peace.


----------



## Star2011

Dandi hows the going? Hows DH back?


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! star & sugar, so good to hear from you!

star - travel safely, hon. I'm glad your FIL was ok - that's so scary. I'm glad you all were there with him when it happened, though.

pothole - how did the u/s go?

left - ENJOY your holiday, girl!!

tui - thanks for lurking and checking in! haha - that's how I feel about your thread. So many followers!! :)

So the retrieval went swimmingly this morning! 6 eggs total and no bleeding. So, let's see how many fertilize. Sounds like it's likely we'll do the transfer on Sunday, maybe. I'm still coming out of my anesthesia fog, thank god I don't have to talk on this conference call I'm on! 
For those interested in the deets - the retrieval was a breeze. He didn't even get the oxygen mask on my face and I was out like a light. Everyone was so nice. I went in for 8:30 and I was back in the rest area and waking up by 8:50 I think. I think the whole thing took about 10 mins and then just another 10 to get me wheeled back and and wake up. DH gave his specimen at the same time so not like he was sitting around waiting for me too much.


----------



## Dandi

His back is actually ok. And luckily the doctor doesn't think it's a hernia, but there is something going on that could effect the bd'ing this month. They've put him on meds and hopefully he'll be feeling better ASAP. Technically, we are supposed to start smep tonight, but as long as we can start by Saturday we should be ok. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi ladies,

Thank you for the condolences. It's been an exhausting few days but I'm starting to feel back to my old self again. I temped a little just to see what O was up to and looks like it happened around Cd 20. I've been known to O as late as CD 21, but it's been over a year since it was that late. I'm chalking it up to emotions and fatigue. We timed things pretty well so we'll see.

Glad to see everyone in good spirits and plugging away on their TTC journey. 

Wish- glad things "swimmingly" (pun intended?) :haha: today. Hurry up Sunday!

Left- enjoy your holiday!

Dandi- glad to hear nothing major with DH's back. 

Hi to everyone else. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, OMG, you will be pregnant on Sunday! Glad the ER went well. I did not know they put you under, but thinking about it it would be awful if you were awake. 

Sugar, good luck this cycle!

Left, enjoy your holiday!

Star, safe flight and hopefully AF will stay away and you will get a BFP when you get home. 

Dandi, glad DH's back is not too bad and you can get busy this weekend. 

Maui, I could bet the emotions pushed out O like you said, so fx'd for you this month. 

Hi everyone else!

Finally took our kitty in today to get his stitches removed, and so he should be good to go for now. Other than that just chillaxing and not experiencing anything but is likely early. I have a gut feeling we will need to do an IUI to make things work, but not stressing and will just see what happens. I am still holding out for this thread to get a slew of positives very soon!


----------



## Pothole

Ultrasound went great. I have an 11 on the right and a 19 on the left. Giving them till tomorrow morning to possibly grow a bit more. I've a trigger shot to administer to myself in the morning, then 3 days of BD. Progesterone levels checked on 26 may, and I can test on 1 june. Regardless of this month's outcome, I won't have another Clomid cycle. If I become pregnant, that's perfect. If not, we move on to Femara and try again. I feel much better about this month than I did last. But either way, I am so happy to have a plan.


----------



## Dandi

So glad retrieval went well Wish!!! Sunday, eeekkkk!!!

Pothole, that's awesome that the ultrasound showed such good results. Good luck with the trigger shot and bd'ing. I hope that this is your month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok I'm back and fully coherent! YES! Can you believe it?! the paperwork says that transfer is scheduled for Saturday/Sunday, depending on how well they are growing. I'll get a call today between 330-530 to let me know how they are developing, how many fertilized, etc. Tomorrow morning, if they look good, I could go in - call will be between 8-830. I start my Cronine gel inserts (I heard they are GROSS) and the estrodoil patch tomorrow as well. I think Cronine is the progesterone and estrodoil, I'm guessing, is estrogen. :) Like how much I know about this process...? :haha:
I really don't want to think of it as 'I'm preggo' after they transfer but I guess technically, it is? We would just be hoping for a sticky bean (or 2, right mdc???), right?

pothole - those are some GREAT numbers!!! I'm so happy for your plan, I REALLY hope it happens for you!! I hope you guys lock yourselves in your house for the weekend and have a BD-O-Rama!!! :sex:

dandi - so glad DH's back issue isn't a hernia. How's he feeling today? I feel like you should say, "DH, the girls want to know if we're going to be able to BD this weekend, whatcha think?" :haha:

maui - glad you're getting back to feeling normal. It's such a whirlwind when a close loved one passes away. My grandmother passed on New Years Day 2014 and basically that whole December before was nutty b/c she was in a nursing home/hospice since right before Thanksgiving. I hope your timing is right for this month but even if it's not, you know why you can give yourself a break. 
(and yes, total pun intended!!)

sugar - good luck on starting to stim today if you got the green light! Don't be overwhelmed, it's a piece of cake after the first one is done. :) What meds are you using?

Hello to the rest of the girls and Happy Friday everyone! :flower:


----------



## Dandi

Hahaha! I think he'll be good to go by this weekend. He said he could pull it together and rally if I really thought we needed to bd last night, but I told him we'd be ok to give a couple more days of rest. Smep and opks start tomorrow though, cd10, and I hope we can stick to it not matter what. I also got some mucinex to try in conjuction with Preseed this month. I'm really beyond stressed with work right now though, so i Just hope that doesn't effect things too much. I'm trying to be very zen as soon as I get home to counteract it. I don't think it works that way, but I'm trying, lol!


----------



## Wish2BMom

4 fertilized normally so we have 4 little embies! :happydance:
transfer tomorrow if all develops well enough. If not, then Sunday. EEEEE!!!


----------



## Dandi

Best of luck!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mdc

Omg so exciting Wish! Thinking of you, and of course your soon to be two embies on the road to cushy lining city!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! checking in!
no transfer today but I got the background on that all wrong - it's a GOOD thing if they are thriving well enough to stay in the 'dish' another day or 3. So I am tentatively scheduled for tomorrow but if they are going strong still, we'll push to day 5 (Tues). So I guess we hope for no transfer tomorrow!
I hope you're all having a great weekend with lots of BD'ing where needed! ;)

mdc - how are you feeling?? any symptoms in this TWW or what?? how's kitty doing, sans stitches?

jessie, I hope you're in the midst of your shower and having a ball!


----------



## Mdc

Well in that case Wish I hope you do not transfer the embies quite yet :winkwink:

No symptoms for me so not super positive this month will be positive, not that I have ever seen anything different. Sigh. It is alright though because it would likely freak me out if I was in early pregnancy and traveling for our trip in a couple weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm PUPO! I'm PUPO!
so weird to think. it was a very cool thing to watch, DH was in there too. We saw it all up on the monitor! Bloop Bloop - 2 little embies squeezed into their cozy nook in my uterine lining. I got a picture of them before they were transferred. The nurses or assistants said they looked 'perfect' - one 8-cell and one 6-cell, no fragmentation. They prefer over 5 cells on day 3 and no fragmentation, so we did as well as we could (besides #2 being 6 vs 8 cells). Just went to lunch with DH afterwards and out to get our flowers and plants for our garden this year. Now I'm stuck working for a couple of hours, but wanted to hop on here for a bit to let you all know that things went VERY easily and successfully. Blood test on 5/28 so now to keep my mind off of it until then....yeah right!

mdc - nothing could mean something! FX'ed for you!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats on PUPO!!! Fingers crossed that at least one of those embies sticks and gets comfy in there! I can't wait until your test day. :)

Cd 11 over here. We started smep last night. No positive opk yet, but the line was much darker this morning than yesterday, so hoping for a positive tomorrow. I'm going to test twice daily the next few days since I usually ov on cd14. My temp has been way higher than normal already but I think that's bc it's gotten so hot here that I'm roasting when I wake up. Tomorrow I'll start using mucinex and preseed. And I'm down 10 lbs so hopefully that helps the fertility. I'm feeling good about this month. If it doesn't happen, it won't be from lack of effort.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad you were able to start last night, dandi! I really really hope things work for you this month too! It feels good at least knowing you gave it your all. Now some dust for that last little bit of luck!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tui

Good luck wish. So exciting xx


----------



## Mauijaim

Yay Wish! You're PUPO!!! I have to say, your description of the entire process has made it seem far simpler than I thought. I'm sure it feels like a long journey to you. From where I sit, I'm thinking "well that's not so bad, we could do that..." Can't wait for the 28th! :dust:

MDC- hang in there! One of my closest friends said her only symptom was no symptoms at all. Are you getting excited for your trip??

Glad DH was feeling well enough begin SMEP Dandi. Good luck!

Aloha to the rest of you!!

Boring ol 6 dpo here. Nothing to report... Have a nice week ladies.:flower:


----------



## Star2011

Wish- so excited for you. Praying for 2 sticky beans. ... Yes i said 2:) As Maui said, you described everything in a simpler straightforward way...that also makes me think that its not that bad. Am glad all went well. Good luck lady.

Hi to the rest of the Ladies. 

My trip was uneventful and now am back to the swing of things. AF showed up on the day of my trip. CD 5 here, nothing to report.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, hello there you lovely pregnant lady! As everyone said you made everything seem easy. I am so excited for you and wish you and your embies the best!

Dandi, good luck with SMEP!

Maui, The beginning of the tww is always the longest so hang in there! Yes, starting to get excited and just booked a day of snorkeling!

Star, sorry about AF. Although already CD5 so you will be back to BDing soon!

Afm, I am waiting to board my excruciatingly early flight and of course there are probably 30 very loud teenagers of this flight. Sigh. Going to be a long one! Wishing everyone some dust!


----------



## Wish2BMom

heehee - that made me smile, mdc! Where are you off to today?

yeah, I have to say, the whole IVF process was MUCH easier than I expected. From med start date to transfer was only 17 days! Though the entire RE process started in Jan.

I was thinking back yesterday to when we first started TTC and talking with my Mom. I was saying 'I don't know if we'd do IVF - it's too invasive and maybe if it gets to that point, we call it.' But here we are, with barely a look in another direction. And it wasn't all that invasive, I guess, unless I'm just good at compartmentalizing. But some people have bad reactions to their meds (I was reading that Lupron is a BEAR), some hate needles so the shots are hard, some have to continue shots for their progesterone (I have a daily dose of gel inserted into my uterus for the prog, a sticky patch that I change out every other day for estrogen), some don't respond to the meds at all and have to try again....there are so many different stories but you can't go into it thinking the worst. Trust your docs, trust yourself that you'll take it all as it comes and you'll all do fine. :)

now I'm just dealing with a lesser-exposed side effect from all of the meds. I'm...um....a little blocked up :blush:. When they said 'you'll experience some bloat', I thought they meant water retention!


----------



## Pothole

Wish, PUPO is my new favourite word! I cannot wait till you get your BFP! And thank you for sharing the process. I keep telling DH that ivf is probably the call it off moment, but reading your story, it just seems like the decision gets easier at that point. 
Afm, I am not sure if I have ov yet or not. Last month I ov'd on cd 16. This is 16, but as of yesterday, I was on my 3rd positive opk day. I think it's all a guess at this point with the Novarel trigger shot. Only difference, beside some abdominal soreness, is that everything...seriously ALL THE THINGS smell nauseating. I barely have a gag reflex at all, but the smell of my student's fruit cup this morning had me retching.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so I thought this was really interesting - found this on MedHelp. Here's what will be going on inside me over the next 11 days:

Day 3 transfer:
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

So hopefully around Friday or Saturday, I'll see some IB!


----------



## Wish2BMom

geez pothole - any chance you're already preg??


----------



## Pothole

Wish, that would be amazing and crazy, but if I am, it's at max 6 days. I don't know. The clomid made me mental. Maybe the Novarel is affecting me. I'm not weepy or hormonal, but the scents are really getting to me. Coffee is my favourite smell in the world and this morning dh's cup smelled of charcoal and flowers. The overpowering damp smell of funeral flowers, actually. So odd.


----------



## Tui

Just an update folks.

Little dancer is well and insisted on breakdancing whilst the sonographer tried to get a look. 164 bpm and measuring 3 days ahead at 10w6d. Woo hoo.

NT scan booked for 2 weeks today. We are so happy. I didn't realise how much I was holding my breath till I nearly cried in the supermarket afterwards. Could this finally be the one? I hope so.*

The 3d pic is a bit scary. Its front on, so arms and legs everywhere, lol. DH loved it, lol.

Sorry for double post again for those who follow in my journal. Hope everyone is well xx
 



Attached Files:







1432086085030.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









1432086026281.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wish2BMom

love it! love it! love it!!

those 3D pics are a little wonky but I think they are cool. Are you guys going to find out the gender when the time comes?

How is everyone else doing? Did we get proper BD timing?

maui and mdc - how are you feeling?

nothing going on here. Boobs are killing me on the sides, but they've been sore this entire process. They're just worse today. I'm sure the progesterone gel I'm using is going to increase that. Other than that, some cramping through the night but I'm not expecting that that means anything. I called the nurse's line to check on the other 2 embies and they said they were able to freeze one and it had a grade of AB. The other one didn't quite make it far enough. Grade AB isn't as good as AG (which might equal AA? but I can't seem to find anything on google just yet), and we're transferring 2 at a time, so I guess this means if first cycle doesn't work, we'll be doing the whole shebang all over again.


----------



## Dandi

That's so great Tui! Almost 11 weeks! I hope you're feeling well. 

Wish, that's a bummer that both embies didn't freeze well. It would have been nice to skip a few steps next time, but hopefully everything will go perfectly this round and you won't even need to think of round 2. Fingers crossed so hard for you!!

Afm, I should be ovulating some time this week. On a normal cycle, I would ovulate tomorrow, cd14. I haven't gotten a peak opk though. I'm on day 2 of a high opk though, some watery cm but no ewcm yet. We bd'd Sunday as part of our smep schedule, but then when I got a high opk yesterday, we went ahead and bd'd again. Since this is the first time I've gotten ANY kind of response on an opk, I'm scared I might miss the peak or that it won't come at all, so now I'm thinking we may just bd every night this week to make sure we're covered. And my temps are literally all over the place because it's been so hot in my bedroom, so they're no help. Trying to catch this dang egg is making me crazy!:fool:


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I am in Chicago this week, but ready for my 5am flight back home tomorrow (ok ready to be home not the God awfully early flight). Sorry about the retention and hopefully you like prunes...guess we are all geriatric. :haha: Sorry about the embie not being able to freeze. I saw something on Forbes Health yesterday about the non-standardization practices of IVF. Unlike most diagnosis there is a ton of info but not aggregated as well and someone's A+ eggs at one facility are called something else at a different place. It is a very interesting read. https://www.forbes.com/sites/davids...-the-age-of-precision-medicine-5-first-steps/ 

Pothole, sorry for the crazy smells that cannot be fun. Wishing you the best of luck. 

Tui, love, love, love the pictures and congratulations! 3Ds are always a surprise, but super cute!

Dandi, you rock it this week. Literally :rofl: Seriously good luck!

Star and Maui, big hello!

Well I started spotting today and AF is due tomorrow, so very likely out. Again, not a big disappointment because we were just chilling this month and that means RUM vacation! Actually not a big fan of rum, but I will give it the college try! It is weird in the back of my head I just have this feeling that we need IUI to get a BFP. I will probably temp a little this month, and maybe some opks but vacay is right around that time so might just skip again this month.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi gang!

Tui- so awesome! I'm very happy for you!

Dandi- catch that egg!

Wish- I woke up to my right boob throbbing last night! My left never gets sore. Weird. Anyway, it was better when my alarm went off. I hope yours being sore is a good sign!

MDC- hope you're not out but I know the feeling about vacation coming and wanting to partake in the good stuff. Either way you're going to have a great time.

Hi Star and Pothole!

Afm haha:), 9 dpo and trying not to think about it. I temped the past couple mornings because I woke up at the usual time. Temp was up this morning and as mentioned above, woke up in the middle of the night with an achey right breast. Feeling normal overall. I'm heading to states with my track and field team tomorrow so I'll have plenty of distraction. I don't intend to temp again until I get home, maybe not even then. FF has testing day as Monday which is 14 dpo. The longest my LP has been is 13 days so we'll see what the weekend brings.

I'll be following your journeys this weekend but won't have a chance to post until Sunday or Monday. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) just a quick check in . I'm exhausted today ... No sleep last night , I have siatica and its really interrupting my sleep errrrrrrrr. I get it when I stand for too long as I've disc issues ! Nothing else going on here . AF just left the building .. Another normal lenght one so that's a great sign my levles are going in the right direction :) 
Love to all xx


----------



## Dandi

I got a peak on my opk this morning! My first ever opk proof of an LH surge. Small victories!:happydance:


----------



## Pothole

Left, sorry you are hurting! Hope you get dome rest soon. And yay for the normal length!
Dandi, that's awesome!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) feeling much better today :) so how is everyone ? Any news ? I'm still waiting lol ..... I've just noticed how my libido increases sooo much around ovulation . Its crazy !!! Wish how are your nerves holding up ?? 
Dandi yipeeee for a peak ! Its all about the small victories :) they lead to a big win !! 
Mdc did she show ??? Oooh and enjoy that rum vacation :) 
Mau hope the weekend brings you a nice SUPRISE


----------



## KileyJean

Wish!!! This is GREAT news!! So glad all went well and you are PUPO!!!!! Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way to your two little ones!! :dust: 

Tui- I am so happy to hear your baby is doing great! Such great news!

Just popped in to say hi and let everyone know I think of you often and stalk regularly!! I hope to hear more good news come out of this thread! 

My doc appt went well. Doc confirmed that we are in fact growing a little girl! He said she is 0.5lbs and measuring exactly to the day! Now to convince my husband on the name Ireland! :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Girl Young 16w+4.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessiecat

:flower: Hi my internet friends! :flower:

Wish: OMG!!! Everything has happened so quickly. I&#8217;m so freaking excited for you. Your sister is visiting, right? Oh about being blocked- expect it the entire first trimester. Eat lots of food with fiber- I have a package of prunes in the fridge and eat a few every day. Oh and don&#8217;t worry about the frozen embies. You won&#8217;t need them. ;)

Left: No baby showers in Ireland? What the heck? Yea, we totally have to throw you a virtual one. Sorry about the sciatica! Oh, and don&#8217;t mention an increase in libido! I&#8217;m jealous. I&#8217;m having better sex in my dreams right now than in reality (I&#8217;m trying, I am, but this huge belly doesn&#8217;t make me feel sexy at all)

Mdc: Sorry that Yosemite didn&#8217;t work out! Don&#8217;t symptom spot!! I had zero symptoms the month I was pregnant except for the missed period. I didn&#8217;t start having preggo symptoms until around week 7. 

Sugar: Did you do stims last Friday? Wow, Houston is HUGE. We were there a couple of days and then spent the rest of the time in a house in Galveston. The weather cooperated while we were there and hubby got to spend lots of time golfing with his family. 

Star: How&#8217;s your father in law doing? Glad you&#8217;re back and safe in the U.S.A. Are you in Boston? I lived there on/off for almost 9 years! I&#8217;m going next week for a bachelorette party. 

Pothole: So happy everything went well with the ultrasound. Fingers crossed for a positive result this month!!! Woo hoo!! What do you teach? I think you may have said before (special needs?!)

Dandi: Ugh. Yea, TTC makes us all nuts. It&#8217;s a lot of darn work. You know how worth it is to see that positive tho. I have faith that it will happen quickly for you since it happened so quickly before. Yeah for ++ OPK!

Tui: I KNEW this would be your firstborn!!! So happy for you

Maui: Your grandma is going to send you a gift soon. ;)

Kiley: Super cute pic. Haha! I laughed out loud when I saw the bow. 

I had a great time in Houston and my MIL and SIL threw a fabulous baby shower after taking a red eye flight in from Chicago the night before. I was really embarrassed by all the attention but happy my baby is going to be part of such a generous and loving family. I only have two more weeks left at work!!! I&#8217;m stressed out over some issues I&#8217;m having with a disgruntled patient, but I&#8217;m hoping that gets taken care of soon. Baby is moving A LOT and at 28 weeks (tomorrow) I&#8217;ve probably gained about 20 lbs or so. It&#8217;s tough to be so squishy and roly-poly but I know the weight will come off quickly since I plan on breastfeeding. It&#8217;s really true that you feel like you&#8217;re not in the same body when you&#8217;re pregnant. It&#8217;s odd and neat at the same time.


----------



## jessiecat

im not super religious but thought this was cool. Instantly thought of you guys. 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=810736345632688


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 5dpt here - boobs are killing me and my back is a little sore today but blaming that on my workout the other night.

dandi - glad you got your peak!! Get at it, girl!! :sex:

mdc - oh I LOVE Chicago!! jealous! And yeah, I was reading some articles on it too - it's the most subjective part of all of this. Oh well, I assume there was some fragmentation or just muted development going on. I'm not worried about it. I'll do this all again if I have to! Did AF arrive? I'm glad you're ok with it if she does b/c yeah, rum makes vacations better. :)

maui - aloha! :wave: Sore Boobs, Unite!! gahd, they hurt. Especially when I just get up from bed, b/c they've been everywhere they shouldn't be (I talk like I'm huge, and I feel like that right now, but only a solid B cup). Have a safe trip to the states this weekend. Did I miss that you coach track/field? How fun! I loved coaching, one of the most rewarding times of my life. And most frustrating. :)

left! welcome back!! how was your holiday? Yes, agreed about the libido - has to be something to do with the fact that we're supposed to procreate at that time, so brain makes hubby extra sexy! I'm not supposed to touch DH right now b/c my uterus can't take any agitation (orgasm). I think I started to have a 'good' dream the other night and actually stopped myself. What's a girl to do...?

kiley - so good to hear from you! A little girl!!! :pink: I about died when I saw the bow too, already accessorizing!! Thank you for the dust, I'll take any I can get!

jessie!! I love when you pop in! :flower: I can't believe you're so close already. It's crazy to me. Yep, my sister is in the other room. I told her I wasn't drinking b/c I'm on meds to have a baby and that squashed it enough - not an all-out lie, b/c I haven't been drinking all month precisely for this reason. She did realize that we're not going to be having the 'up all night talking/laughing/drinking nights that we usually do while she's in town'. I'm kind of a debbie downer this time! Oh well. She wasn't judgey about it, though, and she has her BFF up here she can do those things with. 
I'm so glad you had a great shower!! Sounds like you were surrounded by love, that's how they should be. And Galvaston - nice! Have a GREAT time in Boston - do you know where you're staying/going out? I should go down undah-covah and find you! :)

afm - 5dpt here - boobs are killing me and my back is a little sore today but not reading into that. I had some AF-like cramps last night, but not reading into that either (though that was implantation day, I think....ok, so I'm reading into it a little! :shrug:) I'm no longer blocked up, thank goodness. :blush: I'm having a hard time determining if I'm going to know anything. Like will AF come or not b/c I'm taking progesterone? I don't have a long LP (10-11 days) but I don't even know when to start that countdown from - retrieval day or transfer day? ugh. They said there could be bleeding but still come in for my test b/c it can still be possible. To answer your question, Left - my nerves are ok but I'm getting impatient! 6 days to test day!


----------



## KileyJean

Left- Happy to hear AF was normal again. That is a great sign! You will be back in the game in no time!

Jessie- 20 pounds is not bad at all for 28 weeks. You are still well within the 25-35 pounds normal pregnancy weight gain window. I definitely know it is tough not to stress about it though. I do not know how much I have gained yet nor do I plan to find out. I have put away my scale at home and do not look at the doctor's office. And I do not plan on stepping on a scale until at least 4 months after her birth. It definitely helps but unfortunately the mirror does not lie... Especially when I am having a bad case of water retention!! At least now I know how to eat to prevent most of the water retention. I have to say pregnancy is definitely more difficult than dieting. My body is now extremely sensitive to certain foods. That video was great by the way! So neat to see baby grow. 

Wish- Yay for sore boobs! Mine are still extremely sore when I get up in the morning and when I take off my bra at night. Sounds like your hormones are doing what they should be doing to support the babies!

Dandi- Great news about your peak! That is always reassuring!! Have fun!! :sex: :)

Mdc- Sorry about the spotting, is the :witch: here yet? If so, I am hoping for a very fertile vacation for you! Have FUN!

Maui- Yay the TWW is almost over! I am hoping you guys caught that egg! I did not have any symptoms before my BFP. Actually the day before my BFP I was convinced AF was coming since I was cramping a little. 

And yes, my little one is stylin' already! Wouldn't have it any other way. ;)


----------



## Mdc

Happy long weekend for those of us in the states!

Maui, have a great time state side, and FX'd for a BFP on Monday!

Left, sorry about the siatica does not sound fun especially when it kills your sleep. I am certainly not pleasant if I do not get my zzzzs. Glad your cycle seems to be raring to go and ready to make a baby!

Dandi, great news about the smiley, seems like things are aligning for you to MAKE THAT BABY! 

Jessie, Awwww your family sounds so amazing and your baby is going to be surrounded by so much love!

Wish, wow 6 days left until you test! Since you ARE preggo seems to me your symptoms make sense :winkwink: My guess is your LP count should be from the transfer day, but the LP count may be shorter because the little eggie/spermie unions got all cozy comfy and placed that day without having to make the trip down the tubes. 

Kiley, the pic is way too cute! Glad you are doing well and not looking at the scale. I get your concerns and the weight is something that I always think about, but you seem to be doing awesome and super healthy. Go ahead and give your body a break every once in a while, growing a baby is serious work :winkwink:

Hi to everyone else!

Afm, yeah AF showed her ugly head, but onwards and upwards. I think I will probably faint when I get my first BFP, with so many stark negatives you just get used to them. I have a weird feeling within 3 months, not sure why, but one more natural and then on to IUI (might asked for medicated) so the outlook is good. I am a firm believer that things happen for a reason, so being positive is the only option. Two week countdown to vacation so time to get my healthy on so I can drop 2-3 pounds and look smoking in my bikini while I still can! :rofl: Dust to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: thanks, mdc! we will see! and I was wrong, TODAY is implantation day and continues through tomorrow and I think the next day. So we'll see if I can see any IB. I hope so!
I'm sorry AF got you but I love your outlook/gut feelings. 2 weeks til a FUN vacation and then you'll be back on the horse. Or DH. whatever. ;)

I'm going to try to stay off of here all weekend, if I can help it. I'm going to try to focus on other things and see if we can't get this wait over with quicker. Oh, and try to relax after the stressful week I just had at work. WOOOO what a doozy!
Have a great long weekend, those here in the States! have a great weekend overall to everyone!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish enjoy your weekend :) and don't worry if you don't se ib.. Its actually quite rare and doesn't mean your not pg if you don't see it . 

Mdc I LOVE your attitude :) PMA all the way :) 
I could happily throttle the oh .., so in the mood for a little lovin ;) he went off training , I had a lovely bubble bath etc ...thinking mmmmm an early night .. In he walks or should I say shuffles .... Only gone and done his back in ... Errrrrr lovin will have to wait ... Men !


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: How awesome would that be to get together in Boston! Unfortunately im only there for a few days. :( I think we should all plan a trip to IRELAND and crash with LEFT! hAHa. Yea, i agree that IB is rare so don't feel bad if you don't see it. Sore boobs are a good sign. My boobs were terribly sore the first trimester. No problems now. DON'T TEST EARLY. 

Mdc: Good outlook. On the bright side you can really enjoy your trip- drink, have lots of sexy time, not feel exhausted by an early pregnancy. I sometimes wish i could have had more alone time with my hubby before baby, but we only got married 7 or so months ago so we had to quickly hop on the baby train. We were listening to records last night and just relaxing on the couch and hubs said, "we only have two handfuls left of weekends like this.." 

Kiley: My hope was to only gain 20 lbs total. We'll see. My appetite has decreased now that baby is taking up so much space. Im having some difficulty putting on shoes, getting out of bed (i have to roll) and shaving my legs. I'm amazed you haven't looked at the scale (even at the dr's office!!!) I can eat pretty much the same foods as before the pregnancy but struggle way more if I overeat. Im so used to eating quickly that I really have to tell myself to slow down. 

Left: Im very happy with the news coming out of Ireland on their latest vote. I'm not sure if you agree with it, but it's ok if you don't. I'll still like you. ;) <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, left and jessie. I was just thinking about that this morning. However, the sore boobs have subsided a bit (still sore if I squish them) and I just have regular TWW bloat now. Nothing crazy or out of the ordinary to look for, which bums me out a bit. So I'm not really feeling it, not to be Negative Nelly! Maybe this will just help me stay zen for the rest of the next 5 days. I don't even want to test now.

oh left, that stinks you can't get some lovin' on!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie I'm over the moon :) I've got good gay and lesbian friends . I'm so so happy for them :) and us as a nation :) my poor mother on the other hand is devastated . She is so old fashioned and set in her ways bless her . She thinks the worlds gone mad !! She is 74 

You are so more than welcome to come here to visit :) ALL of you whenever :) ill put ye all up !! And show you the sites :) I love Boston I lived there for almost 2 years . Worked for Boston harbour cruises :) those were the days !


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok left, you said it - I'm coming over! I need to find some family over there and surprise them! like, 'Hi! I'm your long lost 8th cousin from New Hampshire in the States - let's hug and have a pint!!'


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol... And I bet you would !!! I'm serious if any of you every come to Ireland would love to have you here :)


----------



## Pothole

Finally into the single digits of this interminable tww. I've had monstrous heartburn and I'm so sleepy. Smells have pretty much gone back to normal. Trying not to test early is killing me. I keep thinking, "If I get used to the bfn now, then I won't be as disappointed"


----------



## Dandi

I've officially just begun the tww. Let the countdown begin!


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone! I started stimming on Monday. I had an appt this morning and counts are good. 1-14mm,
1-13mm, 2-12mm and many 10mm. The dr stopped my meds and I go in tomorrow too. I think they're going to trigger me. 

I started the prune juice suggestion that was mentioned earlier and drinking lots of water just in case. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh so much going on , so exciting 

Sugar good luck on this next part of your journey we are with you all the way 
Pothole I swing from one view re early testing to the other . I always try and wait it out but never mange it . I did find getting bfn instead of AF just landing is best for me ... I'm pre prepared lol but I've not tested since December . At this point can't wait EVEN to do that lol

Dani good luck in this Tww :) PMA PMA PMA ...... Ill be following :) 
Nothing much happening here , I've been reading a bit and it seems tsh levles when low dont have much effect on pregnancy but my doc says otherwise . Who to believe . I'm wondering if I should just throw caution to the wind and go for it this cycle to see what happens . I'm sure there are people who get pg with not perfect levles and its dealt with ?? 
I always feel like this when I'm about to ov ...... To date ive been a good girl and flowed dr orders ,.... But the closer I get to norm levles it soooooo tempting !!!! Due to ov mon- wed so watch this space lol.... Will I be naughty or nice ?????


----------



## Dandi

Oh the anticipation!! Will she or won't she? Lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooops :haha:


----------



## Tui

If it's meant to be.......


----------



## Left wonderin

Well can't take it back now ;) lol.... At least ill get to use some of my 50 ic pg Tests lol. They were sent in error instead of Opk !!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Left - you're funny! I'm with tui- if it's meant to be. Is the precaution more for you or the baby? I certainly don't want you to harm yourself but I understand the urgency. 

Sugar - good luck!!! I hope the ER goes easily for you. Take care of yourself the rest of the day afterwards. 

Dandi - wooooo TWW! Let the symptom spotting begin. 

Pothole - I'm in that exact same space. The hcg from the trigger shot should be out of my system so I think I could get a real result now. I also would like to not get a phone call from someone who has to deliver bad news on a blood test. So maybe I will test early. If anything, I was going to come home after my blood draw and test to be prepared. Sigh...
No real symptoms here, or none that can't be explained away. Except a few dizzy spells, lightheadedness. Boobs aren't as sore today and that's really been it except regular TWW bloat. Blah.


----------



## Pothole

Wish, I go tomorrow to have my progesterone levels checked. If I went through all this stress and over analyzing every little symptom and didn't even ovulate, I am going to be really disappointed.


----------



## Mdc

Looks like a busy weekend around here. Hope everyone had a fabulous weekend. 

Left, I so want to go to Ireland! Maybe we could all go and throw left a baby shower :winkwink: Your doc should be luckly you have held out this far without a little trying :haha:

Wish, when is your blood test and how are you holding up? I hear you about not wanting to hear bad news over the phone, because I like to be prepared. Still have great feelings about this month for you!

Pothole, good luck with the blood draw today! 

Dandi, so exciting for your tww. I hope it flies by with lots of pregnancy symptoms and of course a BFP at the end!

Sugar, how exciting. Let us know how the stims go &#128512;

Not much going on with me, but cheering everyone on. Since I spotted the day I was supposed to start FF pushed my fertile days up a little and now peak is supposed to be the first day of vacation! As wish so elegantly put it I will soon be back on the horse, or DH, or whatever :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA! so crude, I'm sorry! I get away from myself sometimes. :) Looks like you'll have to have as much fun as possible on vacation!!

pothole - how'd the test go?

sugar - how are you feeling?

afm - blood test is Thursday morning and I'm going insane. I had some AF cramps this morning and I basically talked myself into thinking that my body really wants to have AF but the progesterone gel inserts aren't letting it. BUT, then reading on Dr Google about other ladies' experiences - plenty have felt they were getting AF FOR SURE b/c of their cramping and they got a BFP. So it seems that it's yet another one of the same symptoms for AF and BFP. Fun times! Why can't my urine turn green or something to tell me that I'm preggo or not??


----------



## Dandi

Wish, I can't even imagine your impatience at this point. Heck, I'm feeling impatient for you and it's not even my business, lol! I can't wait for Thursday. I love your idea of green urine. That's the way pregnancy biology should go. :)

Afm, I o'd on Friday and we successfully bd'd every day last week EXCEPT Thursday. Ugh, we missed the most important day. We tried but DH was just burnt out and couldn't see it through (he'd die if he knew I was telling anyone this). All I can hope is that we covered it enough. Feeling pretty good about it, excited to test next week.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dandi actually research shows that the most likley day to get pg is b'ding 2 days before ov :) so your well in there lol.... Even more likely than the day of ov or day before . Apparently the sperm have to go through some transition ? Ill see if I can find the study and post but definetly two days before ov most likely . 

Well looks like I'm in the gang and will be having a Tww lol :) looks like ov tonight or tommrow so either 2 days or 3 days before for me ! I SLIM chance but a chance none the less :) better than the last 6 months lol..... So ill be testing yipeeeeeee ( I know I'm bold ) but I couldn't help it ;) I'm nearly better :) doctors just going for the gold standard !! 

Wish the waiting is a killer . But I swear the month I got my BFP I felt zero symptoms ... Nothing , felt great lol ..... Its so frustrating there are so many symptoms that are similar to AF and BFP . I'm with you re pee turning green , I am sending every good wish for you , every positive vibe , every positive energy I can your way . It will be amazing if its a BFP . But remember too if its not we are all here to help you through xxxxxxxxx

I'm also grinning from ear to ear as another lady I met on bnb in 2012 when I first start trying was the only lady left on our original thread who didn't get pg or have a baby by now . We all kept in touch . She had 5 early mc but no reason for them . She told us last week she had gotten a BFP but wasn't hopeful as she was spotting .. Today she went in for a ultra sound fearing the worst ... And she arrived back and told us all ... The spotting was because ....... Its TWINS !!!! I'm so so happy for her :) two healthy babies after a 3 year journey :) 
I can't stop smiling for her !!


----------



## Pothole

Blood draw went fine. I may know levels by the end of the day. 3 sticks for the smallest vial of blood. Today is 6 days till test, or 3 days till AF. And sorry for the gross, but I am so constipated. I had my gallbladder out in 2010 and have not once had that problem since. It's very draining.


----------



## Wish2BMom

you mean not draining, eh?? anyone? anyone? sorry, poor pun.... I hope you don't get AF, pothole!!!

dandi - sounds like you had perfect timing!!! I understand your DH's feelings. I bet most men TTC'ing do!! Glad he was able to be a trooper for the rest of it, though!

left - eeee!! I'm excited you're in the TWW with us!!!

left and dandi - thank you both. Yep, this is killer. I've been googling everything and they all say the same damn thing - no signs, all signs all can equal BFP or BFN. So I just need to wait. I just checked CP in the shower, FULLY knowing that it's not a sign of anything, and it's definitely closed, so that made me feel good! I don't remember if it's supposed to be high/low or soft/hard, but either way. Closed might mean something!
Anyway, the only way to know is to test and I'm not going to do that early all b/c of DH. I wouldn't want to give him a BFP and then find out on Thurs that it's a false positive - that's a lot of heartache for my lack of patience. And if it's a BFN, I wouldn't want to hold out on him until after Thursday, so I'll just wait like he has to.

Also, all I want right now is :coffee:, :wine: and :sex:. I have had a little coffee but none of the rest. This weekend needs to hurry up quickly so I can get one of the other things!! Maybe 2 if we have bad news.


----------



## Pothole

Just received call from RE office. My progesterone is 8.2. 
4 means I ovulated, but they want to see 10+ for pregnancy. Told me to test on 6.1 anyway, unless AF shows on Friday. If this month is the bust they think it is, I'll be switching to Femara this coming cycle.


----------



## sugargully

Pothole- I tried Femera one cycle and liked it. Very few symptoms.

Left-it's so great to have you in the TWW! So exciting.

Wish- It won't be long now. I like to bindge on Fav shows to pass the time.

Hello everyone else!!

AFM- I'm feeling thirsty, bloated but ok. May get triggered Wednesday. I have a lot of follies, at least 15 on each side. Largest is a 20 and lots of each number down to 10s. I wonder if they over stimmed me?


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed pothole - at least there is a plan in place if this month didn't take. 

sugar - yikes, that's a lot of follies!! Make sure you have gatorade on hand for after the retrieval. With that many follicles, you could become overstimulated (have they talked about that with you yet?) You have such an amazing chance, i can't wait to see what the next couple of weeks bring for you!

left - I meant to comment on your other friend finally becoming pregnant! Congrats to her - totally makes your day, huh? I ran into the same thing one trimester ago (she just turned 12 weeks yesterday) - we were talking yesterday about how this time, last year we were giving it the old natural try and here we are now - she's preggo after IUI and I'm in IVF Land. So crazy.

dandi - you could start feeling things in the next few days, huh? :) not to push the psycho symptom spotting!

afm - less than 24 hrs till my blood draw. Then I'll get the call sometime between 1-5. I might see if DH wants to work from home so he can be here when I get the call. OR, if it's a positive, I can somehow surprise him when he gets home. I honestly don't want to think about it too much and jinx the whole thing (I'm so superstitious like that). 

Anyway, b/c I am psycho symptom spotting myself:
I had some cramping all night. Nothing too crazy but could feel it when I'd roll around. Sometimes sharp, sometimes dull - this provided for dreams of BFPs all night long. 
Bbs still sore. 
Got an additional giant zit on my chin, that's something new. Usually after O, I'm one and done. 
And still bloated and squishy.

Other than that... I feel normal! Oh, so normal! I feel boring and regular and blaaaaand! :)


----------



## Star2011

Good morning Ladies,

It seems like most Ladies are in there TWW here.... Cant wait to hear the good news this week and next! 

Wish- so excited for you in your journey. Cant believe tomorrow is the " good news day"....Positive thoughts always. 

Mdc- what a coincidence on your fertile week starting on your first day of vacation. BD away and have lots of fun on your vacation. 

Left- Yay for being in the tww. You have waited for long and as Tui said, if its meant to be.... Cheering you girl :)

Sugar- very soon you will be in the tww. All the best. 

Pothole, Dandi- Fx for good news for you too in your tww. 

Kiley- Good to know all is well. 

Tui- love your 3D pics! That must have been a breath holding experience to see. 

Maui- just saying hi:)

Jessie- Glad your baby shower went well. I dont live in Boston but we have friends there so stayed there for 2 days to see them before flying to Michigan where i live. 

Afm, not using opk or temping again this cycle. CD 15 here, i had some Mild O' cramps and ewcm today. Will wait for DH and have a BD session when he comes home from work. Positive vibes to all:)


----------



## Dandi

So much exciting stuff going on in here lately! I love it!!!

Wish- I know you will be overwhelmed tomorrow with getting your results, but please update us as soon as you have a second. I'm on the edge of my seat over here! Sending positive vibes your way and hoping for the very best!

Sugar- those follies sound great! Keep us posted. Can't wait for you to be PUPO too!

Left- I'm so excited that you're testing this month. How amazing would it be if you get a bfp your first month back at it?!

Pothole- You're so close to 10. I'm holding out hope for you this month, but I'm glad that you have a plan in place for next month if you need it.

Hi to everyone else!

Afm, this month has absolutely made me a crazy lady. I'm only 5dpo and I'm symptom spotting, LOL. I'm telling myself that it just means that I'm being optimistic and it doesn't mean that I'm psychotic. However, I can't promise that I won't start putting my dogs in diapers and bibs if I'm not pregnant soon. :tease::dog:


----------



## Mdc

Exciting so many TWWs! Feeling left out. LOL! 

Wish green urine would be perfect but then we would likely be posting pictures asking if it looks green or not. LOL! See don't have to worry about being crude either me! I am on the edge of my seat and will be refreshing the site obsessively until you post tomorrow! Finger, legs, and even eyes crossed for you. 

Dandi, that is still impressive BDing schedule and sounds like you still have a great chance. 

Left, cannot wait for you to deplete some pregnancy tests :winkwink: Awesome story about the twins!

Pothole, the labs look good and hopefully the will continue to grow so you don't get AF. 

Sugar, holy follies! After ER will you get to freeze the others they don't use?

Star, good luck getting your groove on today!

Hi to everyone else! 

Wanted to get the BD train started last night (Cd5...so early) but DH almost took off his big toenail because he was getting up to stop the cats from chasing each other and hit the coffee table. Ugh! I knew the first month of not smoking was too good to continue, definitely more cranky month two but at least still going strong. I think he is more ready for vacay than I am. 

Dust to all!


----------



## sugargully

MDC- Yep, I get to keep them for FET. I betting on that. It's so much less expensive to transfer than do IVF again. I want like 6 kids. DH wants 1! We'll see who wins this battle.

They counted 16 follies bigger than 15mm and 3 @17mm. This clinic wants 17mm in order to trigger so that's tonight! This is so scary! I feel big in my belly and bending or sitting puts a little pressure on my tummy. 

They said I was a good patient and did everything they wanted. The doc and nurses where surprised by this number. I hope that's ok. My thought is that I may have good opportunities for preggers if they fertilize and are healthy. Praying for it!

Dandi- I did put a diaper on our puppy and took a pic. It's my pregnancy announcement for DH!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - totally LOL'ed at the green urine pics! you're SO dead on with that! GROSS!! hahahaha! and poor DH!!! omg, that hurts me reading it. Thank you for all of the crossings! 

dandi - I won't leave you guys hanging for too long!

sugar - my, I would think you would have some pressure down there. That's a lot going on inside a small space! Good luck on the trigger - that's the only shot that really hung around for me. But it's worth it, right? that's awesome you get to freeze the leftover embies and won't have to go through the stimming again. What a good patient you were!

star - so good to hear from you! good luck on your BD schedule for this month!

afm, busy day is over and now all I have left to do is obsess until tomorrow afternoon. DH is going to come home early from work so he's here when I get the phone call. He doesn't want me to test early since the docs said not to. Thankfully, I have quite a few meetings tomorrow though I know I'm going to be a nervous wreck no matter what. I need to really focus tonight on getting my head out of the spiral and into that space of 'if it's negative, that's ok, we will try again'. I also have a bottle of wine on-hand for just such a result.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh wish I have butterfly's in my tummy for you !!! How are you going to sleep !!! And to top it off I HAVE to go to work so won't be back to check in till after 6 Irish time ...... I've to wait longer for to know if " we " are pregnant ;) lol... 

If it is a " no " you WILL be ok .... Well you won't straight away but you will be if you know what I mean . I so hope its not and that we are celebrating tommrow night . For now get oh to hit you over the head with a hammer so you can sleep :haha: 

Pothole 8.2 is that the final number ? Sorry I'm new to the progesterone testing ? You got the next cycle :hugs:

Mdc fair play to oh for staying off the fags !! How long now to vacation time ?? :happy-dance:

Dani 5dpo so do tell what is today's symptoms !!!!!! 

AFM looking certain I ov today ... So 1dpo tommrow First time in 6 months I'm even remotely in with a shot !! Well a billion to 1 chance !! So for all hour entertainment purposes and because I love to poas I'm gonna start testing from 1dpo .... Give you girls something to squint at for the next 14 days :haha:

And I'm so happy to return the favour I love squinting at tests :) 

Wish I don't think ill sleep thinking of you tonight !!! Best of Luck xxxxx


----------



## jessiecat

Hey Ladies!

Sugar- how did you guys do with the rain deluge? Rained like crazy here in Austin but we're far enough away from the rivers and creeks that it wasn't too bad. So excited for you and the follies! You're going to be in Wish's shoes soon enough. 

Left: You are too funny- POAS every single day?!! We're all 'elderly gravidas' or whatever the heck the OBs call it and squinting enough as it is. :winkwink: I wanna see that blazing pink positive! Or are they blue sometimes? Or like mine was- digital?

Mdc: Where are you guys going again and for how long? 

Pothole: Praying AF doesn't show up for you on Friday. 

Star: My hubby is from MI too! If you're anywhere near Chelsea, MI you must eat at Common Grill. I would fly to MI just for that place alone. 

Dandi: only another week or so and you can test! :thumbup:

Wish: Im so excited for your results tomorrow!!! My only pre-positive symptom was sore boobs and then even after the positive i still felt like AF was coming on (lots of cramping, which is really nerve-wracking). that lasted until week 7 when the flu-like symptoms set in. 

I've got my 1 hour glucose screening test tomorrow so Im eating a salad for dinner. Headed to Boston Friday-Monday for bachelorette party festivities. Should be interesting being in a bar/club 7 months into a pregnancy. :wacko:


----------



## Mauijaim

Alooooooooha ladies! I didn't mean to be away so long! 

Exciting times ahead for our little group! So much to keep track of! 

Wish- can't wait to hear your results. So much for zen! 

Pothole- hope AF stays away and you get a BFP!

Sugar- good luck in the next steps IVF!

MDC- are you getting stoked for your vaycay? I would be!

Star- hi! Hope all is well! Catch that egg!

Dandi- nice work on timing! i hope for your dogs' sake you end up with a BFP. :haha:

Left- you're so funny. Looking forward to squinting at 14 sticks. :thumbup:

Hi to our preggo ladies!

Afm haha:), AF showed last Friday at the beginning of my weekend with the track team (yay) which put me at only a 10 day LP. With Granny passing away and delayed O, I figured things would be a bit goofy this month. That was cycle #10 of giving things a good honest try. Here's to #11!

Someone asked in an earlier post if I was a coach. Nope! I'm an athletic trainer in a high school so I provide sports medicine to the kiddos who compete. Been doing it for 17 yrs. Track is my favorite. It's a toss up between football and wrestling for my least favorite. And "concussion" is a bad word in my world. Dont even say it to me.

We leave for Shasta, CA and my baby bro's wedding next Wednesday. Fertile window is the whole time we're there. Hopefully we can find time to sneak away. We're staying in a 2 bedroom chalet with brother #2 and his girlfriend. Hope the walls are thick!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! :wave: Hot mess here!

All: thank you all for your support, seriously. You're making me laugh with your awesome senses of humor (oy, is that the right plural?) and it helps. And your positive vibes and thoughts constantly make me smile.

left - I slept OK last night, not great. I know all of my dreams and thoughts were centered around this. So I'm a little tired right now. I know I'll be ok after a minor pity party. Honestly, when we started this, I had a hunch that it would take a couple of tries. I am waffling back and forth now, though. Last night, I couldn't piece together a negative thought about all of this - I just felt pregnant. Which isn't to say I felt symptoms, I just couldn't formulate a thought around being not pregnant, if that makes any sense.
I also can't wait to see your line porn!

jessie - yeah, you MAY stick out like a sore thumb this weekend! Do you know where you guys are going? So many fun places to go in the city.

maui - aloha! that's really cool that you're a trainer for HS kids. I was a cheerleading coach at my old high school for a little bit and I LOVED it. I'm glad your wonky cycle is out of your system and you're on to #11. Lucky 11! (and I also chuckle every time I write 'afm' heehee!)

Sore boobs are almost gone, so that sucks. My wonderful nurse that takes my blood at the RE office said that she'll try to have the afternoon girls who call with the results move mine to the front so I can end this misery of waiting. She's so sweet. i'm going to try to not go mental or test with the one CB digital I have in my drawer for the next few hours.


----------



## Star2011

Hi Wish,
Saying a prayer right now for you. Hang in there sis. We are here for you. Will catch up later.... Heading to work but i will be thinking about you and will keep on having positive thoughts the whole morning just for you:)


----------



## Star2011

Maui- am sorry about AF... Maybe #11 is the lucky charm.

Hope everybody is doing well today. Will write a long post later.


----------



## Pothole

Thanks for the good wishes, ladies. Left, I don't know if the number can rise. I do know from "Dr. Google" that if I were to get a bfp I would immediately be put on progesterone suppositories in an effort to keep the pregnancy viable. I also know that I need to stop looking things up. I have really depressing mc statistics in my head now.


----------



## Left wonderin

Just checking in ........ Eeeek


----------



## Wish2BMom

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :bfp:


----------



## Dandi

Ahhhhhhh!!!! :happydance::happydance::headspin::yipee:

Congrats! Way to knock it out of the park on the first round!


----------



## Mdc

Shut the front door! Wish so friggin happy for you! :woohoo: :happydance: :loopy: :woohoo: :happydance: :loopy: :woohoo: :happydance: :loopy: :woohoo: :happydance: :loopy:


----------



## Left wonderin

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee yipeeeeeeeeeee YIPEEEEEEE YIPEEEEEEEEE YIPEEEEEEE
:yipee: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp:

Couldn't be happier if I tried !!!! I'm so so happy right now !!! Another one for the graduation thread :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

So I want no I NEED details !! What did you do ? Who said what ? What did oh do ? What next .... OMG SO FRIGGIN EXCITED !!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHAHAHAAHA you guys kill me! you just brought tears back to my eyes!!!

So she called and I was upstairs in the office while DH was downstairs, so I had put her on speaker and ran downstairs. She goes 'I have good news for youuuu....your pregnancy test is positive!' I immediately welled up and started shaking. DH didn't look away from his computer. She gave more updates, like I'll need to go in for more blood tests, starting Monday morning. My HCG level is 220, they look for 70-100, so that's good. Ummmm...start making sure I stay away from lunch meats, make sure all of my meats are fully cooked, stuff like that. She wasn't too detailed. She also said that my blood drawing nurse I saw this morning was SO excited for me too - they are so great. It was kinda funny, I had to call back to get any details that I missed. She told me something and there was a pause and I go 'oh, yeah - Monday I come in (for blood work)?' and she just laughed, knowing I was so excited.

DH is always so calm, cool and collected, he didn't react much. It's SO MUCH to take in all at once and I know he just thinks this is the first hurdle, now we have to make sure it sticks, is healthy, etc. So I think he'll connect later. Another friend of mine on here just gave me the best advice for how to think about this - I'm going to be the one going through changes, not him. So his life is basically the same right now, but not mine. So to be patient and he'll come around when we get to hear heartbeats and get test results back and such. I fully agree and it was so nice for someone to stop me and point that out. 

so for now, I'll just do my own :happydance: and :cloud9: stuff! heehee!!


----------



## Dandi

So exciting! With numbers that high already, twins really could be the cards, eh?! LOL!


----------



## KileyJean

YAY Wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still praying for TWO sticky beans! I know its early but HCG level seems to be a good indication of TWO right now!! And yes, please come over to the grad thread. I think I was the last to post in there. We can talk all things babies! Your friend is right. You become a mother at conception, DH becomes a father at birth. He will come around though. I told my hubby that now that we know the sex of the baby he does not have to come to all of my appointments but he still wants to try to make it to them! I think he likes seeing baby on the monitor as much as I do. :)

So excited for you! And as Jessie said, you may continue to get AF like cramping. It is totally normal. I did for a while and then it just turned into stretching ligament pain. And take advantage of these two or three weeks before the main symptoms kick in! And there will be times that you do not feel pregnant. Again totally normal. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA, Kiley - that's the first thing I looked up and the first thing I thought when she said levels were that high compared to what they look for. We'll see! I've always said it's the only way i'm getting 2!

thank you for all of that advice - that's been most valuable so far. I have to keep in mind what IS happening to me, just as much ISN'T happening to DH.

eeee.....a little nervous to come over to the grad thread just yet. Let's wait until the scan first? :) I don't want to count my chickens just yet....

btw - I cannot believe you're at 17 weeks ALREADY!!! Oh, and you're a good one to ask - how soon after the BFP did you start to exercise and was there anything that you avoided? I'd like to sign back up for kickboxing, barring having the energy. They have boot camp there too, which is great.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish your so right about oh they are like on another planet !!! They are in my experience so disconnected from the experience until baby is here !! All they get is a grumpy , pukey , tired oh for a while oh who also gets a rather large tummy !!! Lol........

I remember feeling so excited like butter flys in my tummy all the time , and I say to oh ,,,, are you not so so excited ,.. He would kinda grunt and say ... Mmm suppose so lol... He did come to all the scans and appointments with me .. Afraid he would miss something but HATED feeling baby move inside my tummy and used to pull his hand away lol......
It FREAKED him out . I had this movie scenario in my head of him talking to my belly ... Rubbing it ect ... Eh no ....... Never happend ! Lol...


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- I was exercising normal through out my TWW and just continued on like normal once I got my BFP. I did not change a thing until I hit the 2nd trimester. Anything you were used to doing before, you should be able to safely do now, unless doctor thinks otherwise of course. Now that I am in my 2nd trimester, I no longer do ab work. Diastasis recti makes me nervous. Pregnancy puts so much pressure on the belly that sometimes the muscles in front can&#8217;t keep their shape. "Diastasis" means separation. "Recti" refers to your ab muscles called the "rectus abdominis" and if you work them in that state, it is tougher for them to go back to normal after pregnancy. Women over the age of 35 who are pregnant are prone to this. If you can avoid any straining of the abs in the 2nd and 3rd trimester, that would be best. You have better chances of bouncing back quicker after birth. So don't even do planks. Anything indirect from exercise is okay though. A lot of exercises require your abs like squats, but those are okay to do since it is indirect and you are basically using your abs for just balance. Also in the second and third trimester do not do any exercises that requires you to lay flat on your back.

My doctor said I really do not need to change anything as far as heart rate. He said that is a myth about having to keep it below 140. If your body was used to a higher HR before pregnancy, you and baby will be fine during. Cardio is actually really good for you and baby because it helps condition you for birth. Right now my exercise routine is three days intervals on the elliptical alternating with three days ballet barre. I have stopped lifting only because I do not want to exacerbate an on and off issue that I have with my sacroiliac. I just want to stay ahead of the game so I do not have any setbacks exercise-wise and can continue to stay active through out my entire pregnancy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - oh, this will be fun to see how DH is. I just have to remember not to be let down by his reactions. :)

kiley - perfect, thank you! I've only been doing barre for the past month but that just expired (holy crap, expensive) so I wanted to go back to kickboxing. I'll just do that on a month to month basis and do what I can. I'm super afraid of that ab muscle thing too. I have a friend who has had 3 kids and I don't think her stomach is going back to normal without surgery. She was in some good shape before they started having kids too. I'm saying all of this before any exhaustion hits too! I want to start running again too - I have a 3 miler in 2 weeks! I have another friend that was running up to 3 weeks before her due date and then did the swim portion of a tri with 2 of us 1 week before! but her doc cleared her and her body was just so used to exercising that it was fine. She has 2 of the biggest baby boys I've ever seen so if anything, it helped!

anyway - I feel like I'm getting ahead of myself here yet I'm trying to be normal too. 

going to go hang with Future Daddy and Future Grandpa (who doesn't even know it!)


----------



## Pothole

Wish, I am completely over the moon for you!!!!! And loving that you get to sit there with your little surprise with Grandpa non the wiser yet!


----------



## jessiecat

I could not wait to get home and logon because i had a good feeling i'd be reading some good news- WISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG. I don't think i have ever been so thrilled for someone I've never met!!!!! <3 <3

You're going to worry every single day until you see the heartbeat(s) and then you'll worry about the anatomy scan and then you'll worry about carrying to term. We are here to support you each and every step of the way. It's scary and exciting and the most amazing experience to be able to grow your child inside of your body. Like Kiley said, take advantage of the next couple of weeks if you want to continue to exercise, but you gotta remember your body is working overtime, esp if you're carrying twins, so please don't overdo it. I was so exhausted and miserable from 7-12 weeks that i could barely even logon here let alone go for a run or take an exercise class. Listen to your body. I didn't go into the pregnancy forums until after week 10, when we first saw our little boy's hearbeat and saw him squirming around. I am so happy to write this in all caps-YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## jessiecat

ALohars Maui!!!
Have a blast in Shasta! Post some pics!!!!!


----------



## sugargully

YEEEEAAAAAA!!!!! I'm so happy for you WiSh! Easily the best news I've heard all week! Yes!


----------



## Mauijaim

WISH!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! Very happy for you! :happydance::bfp::dance::yipee::wohoo: 

I'm sorry DH was so reserved in his reaction. Ugh, men sometimes...I think your friend hit the nail on the head about his reaction. My husband is the same way. Logical while I react on emotion right away. It usually takes him a day or two for the emotion to catch him, then he's crazier than me! It happened when we found our house. I knew right away and wouldn't shut up about it while he remained unconvinced. The next day and days to follow he was all about the house and all the reasons we should buy it. 

We are all so stoked for you, just come by here when you need your daily dose of stupid happy. He'll get there. :flower:

aloha Jessie! I will post pics for sure (if I can figure out how to do it on here...). I'm taking my paddle board and I'm hoping to get some good photos of the mountain from the middle of the lake.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mau that sounds amazing !!! Oh and will you please post some sunshine to Ireland its supposed to be summer here but the sun has gotten lost !!!! Its freezing !


----------



## Star2011

Holy smokes! Wish so happy for your bfp! Congratulations! Sooooo very excited. Were you able to sleep last night? Hope you did.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, still so happy for you! DH will catch up, I bet my DH will be the same. Hope you are still floating on cloud 9! Hope you will stick around because I cannot wait to hear how your H&H 9 months will go especially with a potential of twins!

Sugar, glad you can put the follies on ice, not that you will need them since Wish kicked us off on a new BFP streak!

Jessie, hope the glucose test went well. I have heard the liquid tastes awful!

Maui, sorry about the witch. :cry: Have fun in Shasta and cannot wait to see a pic! I tried paddle boarding last year and I loved it, but man I was sore the next day! They have a paddle boarding yoga class while I am on vacay, so may have to try it! As long as it isn't too early. Ha! 

Pothole, fingers still crossed for you, and hoping you are next to keep the BFPs rolling in!

Dandi, how are you feeling?

Hi Left, Star, and Kiley and anyone else!

Ok, I am going to try and hop on the SMEP train today is CD8. Crazy busy schedule today with a 6am conference call...so not morning fun for me. Guess tonight I might have to seduce DH, or at least try right? Let the marathon begin!


----------



## Dandi

Yay for Smep! If this month is a no go, we're going to strictly follow smep next month. That was the plan this month, but I got a little obsessive and over zealous. 

I can't wait to see who our next BFP is going to be! I too think Wish has kicked us off on a new bfp streak and this place is about to start hopping. 

Afm, 7dpo and not much going on. I had some twingy boob pain a couple of days ago and I've been more tired than usual, going to bed early etc, but that could be from anything. With my last bfp, I was having implantation bleeding and cramping on 7dpo and nothing like that as of yet. I'm not exactly feeling like this is the month, it's only month 2 of trying again and last time it took over a year to get a bfp. I'm still hopeful though and I'm going to test Monday at 10dpo just to see what might be going on in there.


----------



## Wish2BMom

you all are the sweetest lot of ladies EVER and you're totally not getting rid of me. I'm hanging here until you all get your BFPs!!! Not to be a bummer, just trying to stay logical (little dose of DH in me), but tough things can happen. Like you said, Jessie - I'm going to worry the entire way, I'm sure.
But all I can do or have any control over is eating, drinking and exercising right and listening to my body. :) I'll take as good of care of this (these?) little one(s?) as I can and let nature do the rest. :flower:

Now let's get more BFPs!! I hope I did kick off a domino effect of them!!!

Dandi - I hope the sore boobs are starting to be a sign!

maui - I've always wanted to try paddle boarding. Your trip sounds awesome, please post those pics!

jessie - THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! It is pretty funny how we can be SO happy for people we've never met, right? I got tears in my eyes for a couple of the ladies on here - one I've been talking to since last Feb or so ('14) when we both started trying. I definitely will not go on the preggo threads until after I hear the heartbeat. Hell, I don't even want to officially go on our own Bump Buddies grad thread just yet! ;)

star - I slept like a log from about 10-4:30am but then my cat was about standing on my head so she woke me up. And it was hard to get back to sleep b/c I was immediately thinking 'hey, I'm pregnant! for REAL!' :)

A big :hugs: and :wave: to all! Thank you for being my cheering squad in the corner! I can't wait for the next one to come so we can all do the same for you!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh! I just called to find out when I could start exercising again (they said not to after transfer except anything leisurely like biking or walking) and they said not until after my 6 week ultrasound! Dang it! So another 2 weeks.


----------



## Pothole

The witch showed last night. I am sad, but honestly, that 8.2 really frightened me, so I'm okay. The statistics on viability at that number are heartbreaking. So we begin again, and I'm taking this weekend to get a teeny bit tipsy, drink copious amounts of coffee, and dye my hair since my blonde is starting to show through. On to June!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole I'm sorry she showed . Here is to a perfect 10 next month . I'd love to get tipsy ! I'm being held hostage in my house as all the roads around me a closed due to a concert happening near by . So alcohol will have to wait !


----------



## Wish2BMom

So sorry pothole. :hugs:
Is there anything you're supposed to do to raise your levels or was that just low bc you weren't pg?

Ugh left - stuck at home with no way out? That's crap!


----------



## Pothole

Wish, I really don't know. They were surprised at the RE because previously my levels have run a bit high. But we switch to Femara this cycle and if I have another low month, they may start me on something to boost it. Thankfully, this cycle hasn't had the psycho hormone crazies that the first clomid cycle did. Not sure DH could survive that 2 months in a row.


----------



## sugargully

This is a lucky thread and I know good things are going to happen for all of us. Some on here are dealing with set backs and I am sensitive to those hardships. I say keep believing. I truly believe Positive outlooks will be rewarded.

AFM- We had 21 eggs collected. 17 were mature, they did ICSI and all have divided to 4 cells. Fresh transfer of 2 will be tomorrow if I'm not OHSS. What a miracle.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow sugar that is fantastic !!! Will they freeze the ones they don't use ? Are they transferring 2 or 3 ? Eeeek exciting PUPO tommrow :)


----------



## Dandi

Awesome numbers Sugar!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Incredible, sugar!! Good luck with the transfer tomorrow! And I agree - keep thinking positive thoughts!!

Pothole - sounds like there is a solid plan in place for you. I look forward to seeing what this next cycle brings!

Dandi- how are you feeling?


----------



## Dandi

I don't feel like I did with my first bfp, no heartburn and no IB, so I'm not overly optimistic about this month. I have had a lot of cramping and fatigue that's unusual though, and my dogs are acting clingy, so I'm still holding a little hope. I tested yesterday and today at 8 and 9 dpo and got stark white negatives. I didn't get my other bfp until 14 dpo, and it was still so faint that I didn't realize I had a bfp until 16dpo. Nothing to do but wait it out. 

My mom's Mexican co worker comes from a long line of "see-er" women so she says. I saw her last weekend and she told my mom this week that I'm pregnant. She actually said that I would be telling my mom I'm pregnant by the first week of July, so that could be this cycle or next. I'd love it if she's right!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, Dandi! I love those things - I take them with a grain of salt and find them very entertaining but if they turn out to be right, it's just even more intriguing. 
I've told this story before on this thread but I don't know who is still on that has heard it, but my FIL has been traveling to see this medium that he met on a plane - long and fairly cool story but he now travels out to Iowa to see her a couple of times a year to talk to my MIL. She has said a few cool things that add up, that she wouldn't know. But she told him that October would be a happy month for us due to a pregnancy - didn't know which October and if it was going to be conception/birth/announcements/whatever, but October was the month (even though when he saw her in March, she asked 'is someone pregnant? no? well they will be soon - so Oct must have been out of the question at that point). Well, if this sticks, she was wrong on all accounts. I'm actually a little nervous this won't stick (I'm mental, I know) b/c a 2nd try would align us with that month. I just want her to be wrong! And I want your lady to be RIGHT!!! I'm liking your symptoms for sure!!!

so I feel I should share this b/c I shared how 'cool' DH took the news last week. This weekend he was too cute...
I had a coffee (of which, I only drank about 25%) and he asked if I should be having it.
I wanted to go to the gym with him to walk around my loop (not run!) and it was in the high 80's - he goes 'should you be doing that? it's really hot. Maybe you should just walk on the treadmill.'
He did a lot of cleaning this weekend that he normally doesn't do.
He made breakfast yesterday and was looking up if I could eat bacon or not. When I said I could, but it's just really not a recommended diet, he goes 'well, you can have one piece.' I listed off things I couldn't have like hotdogs and deli meat and said 'some cheeses' and he goes 'well that's a misnomer - you can have cheese'. So he's been researching stuff - I love it! 
I asked him if it had sunk in yet and with a bit of a lift in his voice he said 'no, not really - it's surreal'. :)

Ok - need more updates from you guys! sugar - how are you feeling?


----------



## Dandi

That's so sweet!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, wow no other exercise? I guess they want to make sure the beanies get snuggled in nice and tight. At least it is only a couple weeks! DH sounds so cute, all the research guess he is getting there!!!

Pothole, sorry about the witch...boo! 

Sugar, omg...hope the transfer goes well today. Probably a silly question what is OHSS?

Dandi, I hope your seer is right (and Wish your wrong :winkwink: ). 

Hi, to everyone else!

Afm, it was supposed to be boring CD11, but decided to do an opk this morning and what the f&@*...damn thing is static smiley face! Makes no sense at all the me, because CF just a tad bit wet, and the earliest I have ever O'd was cd14. I guess we will just wait and see what my temps do and I have the other regular opk sticks because I do not trust the one this morning. Oh yeah, and had to crawl back into bed this morning for some...you know some shameless pawing at DH :haha:

Cannot wait to see who is the next BFP!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish its so hard not to worry but stay positive :) the odds are all stacked in your favour !!! Loving DH research !! Sounds like he will be taking very good care of you and bump xxxx

Mdc mmmm yipeee for early ov !! Looks like you will be getting busy soon . 

Dandi any symptom spotting ?? Lol I know its a bit soon but its good to spot !!! Lol

AFM my oh treated me to a lovely lie in this am usually up between 6.30 - 7 .. Today a decadent 10.30 !!! Although I feel worse for it instead of better . Exhausted all day !!!

Mau , sugar , pothole and everyone else a big hello :)


----------



## Dandi

Definitely symptom spotting. Lots of cramping. Nothing strong and nothing that lasts long, but cramping throughout the day for several days now. Lots of boob pain today, heartburn, runny nose. Cramping and breast pain is not a usual pms symptom for me, so it has definitely caught my attention. I could be totally off, it could be that my mmc has thrown my body off, but I feel pregnant. I only felt this way once before and it was October 2014 and I ended up not being pregnant that month after all. I tested again this morning at 10dpo and it was a definite negative. I'm going to test again Wednesday. If I'm not pregnant and this is just pms, I need af to come on and show herself because this is ridiculous.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi, I'm loving these symptoms. Those were the only things that I had all last week too, except the VERY occasional lightheadedness - like when I would stand too quickly. Any of those??


----------



## Dandi

No dizziness. I just bought more tests though, so I'll probably test every day now until af shows or I get a positive.


----------



## MrsChairman

I'm new to the forums. I'm 38, just married, husband's 28. I just recently realized I'm not 25 anymore and I need to work on having babies! :) We have been TTC since september 14, but that was really just not using any bc methods. (I have never been on the pill)
It was maybe around dec/january that I started looking at ovulation calendars online and TTC around those dates. From then until march I was using a lubricant that I found out kills sperm..lol, good job there. so it has only been a few months of TTC using no sperm killer and ovulation calendars. so far nothing. :(

how long should we try before getting tests done, etc. to 'go to the next level'? Ideally i would like to try this way for another 6 months before going there, but i know being 38 'they' don't like to let time pass.
what do you guys think?


----------



## sugargully

Hiya everyone! I just wrote this post but the internet monsters ate it, UGH.

ET went well. 2- 10 cell grade A embies are on board. We'll get updates on how many make it to blast stage so they can freeze them. Most were grade A 10 cell but some, 4 I think, were 8 cell grade A. 2 were 8 cell grade B. 

I didn't get OHSS (ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome). I drank gallons of water, sports drinks and protein shakes. I'm still sore by the ovaries and it hurts to bear down to urinate. Doc said thats was to be expected. 

That scrambled eggs post from a while ago was spot on with what ET is like. Link here https://scrambled-eggs.org/2012/02/19/tips-on-surviving-egg-retrieval/

Thanks for all your support. Not testing until dr. appt on 6/16. I don't like the negativity of the BFNs.

Can't believe I'm PUPO!


----------



## sugargully

Hiya everyone! I just wrote this post but the internet monsters ate it, UGH.

ET went well. 2- 10 cell grade A embies are on board. We'll get updates on how many make it to blast stage so they can freeze them. Most were grade A 10 cell but some, 4 I think, were 8 cell grade A. 2 were 8 cell grade B. 

I didn't get OHSS (ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome). I drank gallons of water, sports drinks and protein shakes. I'm still sore by the ovaries and it hurts to bear down to urinate. Doc said thats was to be expected. 

That scrambled eggs post from a while ago was spot on with what ET is like. Link here https://scrambled-eggs.org/2012/02/19/tips-on-surviving-egg-retrieval/

Thanks for all your support. Not testing until dr. appt on 6/16. I don't like the negativity of the BFNs.

Can't believe I'm PUPO!


----------



## Dandi

Yay Sugar!!! PUPO! I hope that lots of embies make it to freeze, but I also hope you won't need them for awhile when these embies get cozy in there and stick! I hope the wait until the 16th isn't too bad. I can't wait to hear what happens, fingers crossed for you!

Welcome Mrs.C! I'd give it a few more rounds naturally now that you are really giving it your best. Have you stopped using lubricant altogether or are you using Preseed or Conceive Plus?


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: sugar!!! PUPOOOOOOOO!!! Congrats!! Your embies were awesome!! Good luck to the leftovers - I hope many make it to blast. But like dandi said, I hope you don't need it. Are you continuing on any meds during the TWW? Oh I'm so happy for you!

welcome, MrsC! I would maybe start tests like blood work and stuff, maybe just for you (or he can get a sperm analysis if you want him to, but he's young). It takes months for things to happen so you can try naturally while you're doing all of those things. I'd just hate for you to start too, too late and then have everything backed up by not yet having your 'baseline' stuff. If you just walked into an RE's office right now, she/he'd order this anyway.
Just my humble opinion! :)

dandi - can't wait for next test results!!! I hope it's a big ole double liner!


----------



## Dandi

Tested again this morning at 11dpo, still a stark white negative. If I'm not pregnant, I can tell this is going to be one doozy of a period with all of this weird cramping I'm having. Ugh.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh - well what is a negative one day can turn into a squinter the next. Hang in here! So weird you're having so much cramping so soon before AF is expected.


----------



## Star2011

Goodmorning Ladies,

Pothole- am sorry about AF. Hold your head high, new cycle new beginnings. Hope Femara work for you. 

Sugar- Yay, you are PUPO! Am waiting for good news. I also hope and pray so hard you dont have to use any of the left overs. Praying for first time to be a charm situation:)You are so right this is a lucky thread. Luck is coming your way Sugar!

Wish- positive thoughts positive thoughts. You have come far and i believe all will be well the rest of the journey. So glad all this is finally sinking to DH:) are you still
Cramping? Taking any more meds? 

Dandi- those are good signs you have there. 11dpo is still early... Fx you deliver the good news soon. 


Mdc- hopefully this is the month for you too.....early Ov... Getthat bding in! Think you are getting close to your vacay too...right?. 

Mau- having fun on your vacay?

Left- i also like those early morning surprises:) how are you doing in your tww?

Jessica- I live in Lansing about 45-55 min to Chelsea. Will have to check Common grill one of this fine days. 
Hows everything going on with you and the young one?

Hi Kiley and anyone else i missed.

Welcome Mrs Charmain- some people go for tests after trying naturally for a couple of cycles and some dont. Guess its up to you. I would do some basic tests just as Wish mentioned and continue trying naturally. Am 38 and i tried naturally for about a yr before i went to have some tests done this March for both DH and i. DH SA was perfect but i have a partially blocked right tube. Wish i had known what i was dealing with earlier. Good luck and hope you dont take long getting your bfp!

7/8 dpo here. Just boring. Nothing new, NADA! Just usual fullness of boobs. Just keeping busy taking a for a couple of classes related to my job and working extra hours to make the tww go fast. 

Good luck everybody and lets get more bfp!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, star! not cramping all that much except at night. Boobs still hurt pretty badly, sometimes worse at night. I sleep with a pillow clutched to my chest so when I roll over, my boobs don't move! hahaha
I don't know if I just had my first wave of morning sickness (only 4wks+5, too early?) or if it was just a strong reaction to having Mini-Wheats and tea, but I about just broke into a sweat and was doubled over for a bit. Yikes. Fine, now, though. So weird.
I'm still on crinone (progesterone gel inserts) until week 10. But my numbers were so good on my 2nd beta yesterday that I was able to stop the estradiol patches today. :)

Jessie - how was Boston this weekend? You had a great weekend for it! Besides Sunday when it got all rainy here, but at least Fri and Sat were good.


----------



## sugargully

Welcome Chairman!
Sorry for the double post.

Yes I'm on Crinone until test date. Not sure if I'll be given anything else.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, sorry for the negativito test, but it is still early. I remember you did not get a faint line until late last time and KPME, who was on here, also did the same. 

Ms C, welcome! I was off bc in Jan 2014(took forever for my cycle to regulate), but really just tried to not get too wild around my fertile time until Oct 2014. Then we did textbook timing for four months before I asked my doc for baseline tests and stretched the truth a little and said we had been trying for 6 months. By the time all the tests were done then we were right around the six month mark. I agree with the others it was a personal decision. We now know what is going on, but they say even with 'issues' the majority will get pregnant within a year if timing correctly. Btw, I am 37 and DH is 40. Are you using opks or temping? It took forever to do the temping think but it gives you and idea if you are O'ing more so than opks. Good luck!

Sugar, PUPO!!!! Cannot wait for your tww to fly by with a BFP at the end!

Star, hang in there and glad you are keeping busy. When are you going to test?

Left, how is you 'illegal' tww going? 

Wish, sure sounds like a twinge of MS. Don't they say hyperemesis is more common in twins?!

Hi to everyone else!

Despite my early friggin O, so far we have done stellar on the BD schedule and will likely have one more tomorrow to hedge our bets, and finally get then elusive post O BD in. With regular SMEP we are always way to exhausted to even consider it :haha: One good thing with the early O is that there will be no pressure on our vacation! The Thursday night red eye cannot get here soon enough!

Ok ladies, who is the next BFP on this thread :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love how everyone is in the TWW right now, or almost there (mdc)!! SO exciting!

glad you're having some awesome BD timing, mdc! How long are you gone for again? I'd be counting down the hours too. Red Eye?? where are you going again? I know somewhere tropical....ahhhhh.......so by the time you get back, Dandi could be preggo, Star could be preggo, Sugar could be soon and maybe even Left, right? 

left - how are you doing? when are you going to start poas?

hi to all :wave:


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I am gone for 8 glorious days to St. Thomas, but will likely be stalking to see all the BFPs. Looks like I will test the week after I get back when hubby is in Kentucky for work. Yikes!


----------



## Pothole

Day 2 of Femara 5 mg. I have a follicle scan on 10 June. So far, the Femara has drastically fewer side effects than the Clomid did. It's almost strange not to feel like I'm coming out of my skin after 2 cycles of the crazy.


----------



## Dandi

8 days in St Thomas sounds glorious!! Enjoy every minute of it.

Pothole, that's awesome that the Femera is agreeing with you so well. Sounds like a great way to start off your bfp cycle. ;)

I just had some brownish cm. So optimistically, implantation spotting. Realistically, probably a weird new symptom of an early af, designed to make me crazy with confusion. Who knows! Just gonna keep on testing until she shows and whatever will be will be.


----------



## Dandi

I had a temp drop this morning, so I think af is on the way. Total bummer. I feel like my body is a total stranger lately. All these unusual symptoms for nothing. I hope this is just a weird cycle and doesn't become the norm. Oh well, onward to a fresh chance next cycle. I hope she makes her appearance today so I can start drinking before my flight tomorrow to calm my nerves...Silver linings.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh wonderful, mdc - have an absolute blast!! 

dandi - FX'ed it was IB and your drop was the implantation drop. I'm still holding out hope for ya!! Flight? where are you off to? I'm sorry if you've already said, i have the worst short term memory. :blush:

sugar, star, maui, left - how are you feeling?

left - where's our girl with the daily poas posts??

pothole - so happy that femera is agreeing with you more than clomid! that'll make this journey a bit easier to handle.


----------



## Dandi

We're going to Oklahoma and Texas. DH has family in Ok, so we're going to his grandma's 90th birthday party. We're adding in a day trip to Amarillo just because I've never been to Texas. I'm just dreading the flight. I'm fine with flying, I just have severe claustrophobia and the panic sets in as soon as they shut the door. I've always had Xanax when flying, but I've let my Rx lapse since ttc bc I don't like to take anything and risk it. I'll test again tomorrow just in case, but I'm not too hopeful at this point, so I'll likely be tipsy by 9am, lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ah - have fun! I've never been to OK, it's on our list (but not very high :haha:)! there's something to see in each state, we feel.

yep, that's why mimosas and bloody marys were invented.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, great news about the femara I have heard clinic can be a bear!

Dandi, I agree with wish good be a good sign, but wholeheartedly agree if the witch is going to show the hopefully a day so you can start again. Oh yeah, and have a Bloody Mary or mimosa. 

Wish, hope you are still doing splendidly. 

Hi to everyone else!

Afm it was a no go on dpo1 BD his morning. We gave it a good try but his um solider did not show up for duty. He would kill me if he knew I posted that. :haha: We may try to have a romp later, but I think I am going to close the book on this cycle and I still think we did pretty damn good. 

Still have my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) sorry I've been MIA ..... Our internet was down and I seriously nearly lost my mind !!! I think I'm addicted !!! Nope I'm certain ..... Dani hang in there , might not be AF bu tif it is .... Hope she get here soon ... To hell with it I'd have a drink before the plane !! That way if she shows after you won't feel double cheated ! 

I wouldn't worry MDC don't think there is a hope of catching the egg with sperm 1dpo so your good to go !! 

Wish how you doing ? Is your reds sinking in yet ? That hit like a bolt out of the blue feeling sounds about right lol... Welcome to MS isn't it grand !! Start getting used to feeling yes one min re food and then nope ... Lol 

Pothole I'm hoping Ferma is your golden ticket this cycle :) and you get to go to the chocolate factory this month ;)

Well I started testing 5dpo ..lol....... Here is my test in all its glory !


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - I'm so glad you're back! I hate how dependent we are on technology but it's the way of the world. It would take too long to all send letters to each other! :) Oh, and it turned out not to be ms, thankfully. Just a, um....bout from the other end. :blush: Which I've read is pretty common too. GREAT! Actually, I'm feeling so normal it's a little annoying. But I'm only 5wks tomorrow so I am sure it'll come in good time.

I did have to pick all of my cucumbers out of my salad today b/c they tasted weird. They could have just been old but I thought they were crunchy.


----------



## MrsChairman

Thanks! Not using any lube now. Only occasionally canola oil which I heard was safe. Fingers crossed!



Dandi said:


> Yay Sugar!!! PUPO! I hope that lots of embies make it to freeze, but I also hope you won't need them for awhile when these embies get cozy in there and stick! I hope the wait until the 16th isn't too bad. I can't wait to hear what happens, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Welcome Mrs.C! I'd give it a few more rounds naturally now that you are really giving it your best. Have you stopped using lubricant altogether or are you using Preseed or Conceive Plus?


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish my. Ms didn't kick in till around 7 weeks . Then it was more evening sickness . But before then I started to " go off " certain foods .. Just when I thought about them or looked at them .. I be like ..... Mmmmm nope . Lol a bit like your cucumber ! Some of them my favorite foods ! Oh and it also happened with tea and coffee ...


----------



## hugandkiss

Hi, I am new to the forum. I am 38 and husband is 37. We have been trying for over a year. Three months ago we were referred to a fertility specialist. After (SO MANY) tests it looks like my hormones are off and I am late to ovulate. So I am now on Metformin and Synthyroid (month 2) and have taken 1 round of Femara. I was SO hopeful this month - but today BFN. Trying not to get down but it is so frustrating. The 2WW is just brutal every month. Does anyone have any advice on how to not get so caught up in the calendar so I don't stress my self out so much? Saturday is another specialist appointment - more blood work and ultra sounds - then back again at CD9 and every two days after that. yay. Will try to be positive this will be the month but it is hard! Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Tui

I think I will bow out now ladies and leave you to carry on my thread. Thank you for all your support through my ups and downs.

Welcome to the new guys. Good luck with everything.

If anyone wants to follow me, my journal is in my signature.

I'll leave you with a picture of my little dancer, doing a headstand! Take care girls xx
 



Attached Files:







1433295093003.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for starting this lucky thread, tui!! I'm so glad you get to graduate from it!!
Good luck with the rest of your journey. I can't wait until you're holding your little bundle in your arms. <3

left - yeah, I've been allowing myself the 'one cup a day' (which is actually one cup every 3 days, tea and decaf stuff in between). The coffee sounds SO GOOD when I get it but I've only been able to drink about 20% of a cup lately!! Just zero interest in it once I get it - it tastes fake or something. Hard to describe. And it's really hard to blame it on being preg b/c it's so subtle.

welcome, hug! I wish I had a magic bullet for the TWW madness. If you're temping, I would stop temping a few days after you confirm O and then maybe start up again 10 days later to see if your temps are still up. That helped me not obsess daily about it. But overall, it's SO HARD not knowing. I can tell you that I'm now 5wks preg and I STILL don't have any of the 'symptoms' that I was searching so desperately for, except sore boobs. No goopy cm, no veiny boobs, no exhaustion, no nausea, no headaches....so I understand it's easy to drive yourself nuts! Try to stay positive - it'll help you and hopefully the LO that will eventually be in your belly!


----------



## hugandkiss

Thanks Wish. Congrats on your news. It is encouraging to see that it is possible! 

Will try and keep positive and not drive myself nuts.


----------



## Mdc

Tui, so happy for you and DH! Thank you so much for starting this thread. I remember reading this thread a while before I joined, and I was so nervous about posting. Good luck to you and I will be stalking until you and your little dancer. 

Left, glad you are back! When do you POAS?

Dandi, hope your flight is going easy for you!

Hugs, no life changing insight from me (as you will read my rant below LOL!), but I try to keep busy and I tend to cook a lot to keep me occupied. Oh yeah, and a lot of this group! They are a great group of ladies and a wonderful sounding board, they help me keep my sanity. TTC is a tough journey, especially when it is going on for quite a while. I believe in karma and positive energy so I keep trying to put those wishes out there and know it will eventually happen. 

Wish, glad MS is not in full force yet, but I am sure it is right around the corner. 

Hi to everyone else!

Warning this is going to be a RANT. 

Wtf, now my temp said I did not ovulate! Damn early positive opk. Now the sane part of me said it could be I slept without my normal comforter last night, but the insane part did another OPK (negative of course)...maybe my first one was off and the damn fancy advance CBD does not let you retest for two full days. Now I am wondering if it was a false positive and the BD is going to have to start again, or if it was just anov. Silver lining at least there will be vacay sexy time starting tomorrow, and if it does not work on to no pressure/ no on demand IUI. On top of that I am frustrated because I booked the wrong room for our trip it said island view and the pictures had a picture of water and an island, but now reading the reviews water is not part of our view. I know first world problems right :rofl: , but just frustrated I messed up like that. Luckily DH keeps saying it is going to be fine, and that it is no big deal...because really how much time do you spend its the room. Now my friggin work computer is not letting me log in. UGH! So over it. 

Ok, rant over and I feel better. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone and cannot wait to read some BFP!


----------



## sugargully

Welcome Hugandkiss! 

MDC- I hope your vacay is brilliant!

Tui- your names for your journals are so creative! Can't wait to follow you H&H nine months. 

Hello everyone!


----------



## Dandi

I'm glad I embibed in both a pre-flight and in-flight adult beverage, bc af showed up when we landed. Boo! I guess this cycle was just weird as a result of my mc. So basically everything I previously knew about my cycle is out the window and I'll be flying blind now. I'll just have to ignore symptoms and wait it out, and that's fine, just annoying. Also super annoying that cramping and breast pain may become a norm for every cycle, not a fan of that. Onward to July! DH and I met in July, it's feeling lucky. ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh dandi, I was really rooting for you. Stupid witch. Enjoy your trip, though and I'm glad you got those drinks in!! :hugs:

mdc - have a GREAT vacation!!! maybe join the mile high club and get a good BD in??? ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) dani I'm sorry she got ya ... She is such a cow ... Wish she would take a leafy out of your and mdc book and take a nice long vacation:plane::plane: she could do lots of stuff to keep her VERY occupied :boat::boat::bike::shipw::drunk::icecream::football::wine: lol Maybe she will listen to us and take that 10 month vacation !!!! 

Love to all my girls :hugs:


----------



## jessiecat

Hi ladies-

Im in an emoji mood :flower:

Sugar: :happydance:: :baby:

Dandi: enjoy your trip! here's to next month :thumbup:

Left: how crazy will it be if your amorous night turns out to be baby #2? :winkwink:

wish: i cannot wait for your first scan!!!!!!! :baby::baby:

Mdc: have an amazing trip!!!!! Post some pics :plane:

Pothole: im happy to hear the femara is easier on you than the clomid :hugs:

Star: my dh is from lansing too! Fingers crossed for your tww :thumbup:

Tui: awwww love your little gymnast :cloud9:

i got back from an awesome weekend with my gfs in boston and now dh and i have to pack for three weeks for our trip to Cali and Hawaii. We have 6 days to hopefully find a place to live in LA and then we're off to hawaii to visit family (hate my mom's husband and I'm dreading seeing him). Then we come back to TX, head to boston again for my friend's wedding, pack up the house and move. Oh, i still have to find someone to deliver my kid im Cali. :dohh:
I failed my 1 hour glucose test (cut off is 130 dg/mL and i got 132). aRGH. No time to go in for the 3 hour test so now i have to test my glucose levels 4 times per day while away. Double argh. 

On the bright side- my last day of work is tmrw!!!!!!! Yay! Probably not going to work again until january :happydance::

<3 to my fav internet chicas


----------



## jessiecat

Wish- did you ever pee on a stick so you could see your Bfp? I know you got your pos via blood test, right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

looks like jessie wasn't the only one in an emoji mood! left, you're so hysterical! how's that TWW coming along??

jessie - glad to have you back and checking in! My, my - you have a BUSY rest of your pregnancy coming up! I still can't believe you're 30 weeks already, that's just nuts. Little Mo will be here before we all know it! 

nope, never poas - the blood test results kinda took the mystery out of it and I've had another one since (1400) and another one this coming Monday. I was going to save it to maybe use it as a way to tell my folks over Facetime, but by the time we feel comfortable telling them, it's a little more than peeing on a stick. So I guess I'll save it for one of those freak days that I get nervous if I still am and use it then. If I ever use it at all. :)


----------



## Star2011

Jessie- You are so busy! Bet with all your travels you ve probably been to Lansing too:)

Mdc- how are the temps now? I really do hope you did ovulate earlier... If not you still have time to bding as much as you can:) Enjoy St Thomas. 

Wish- take your time to POAs. Am just still happy for you. 

I havent tested yet but today i woke up with a chin pimple... Thats always AF sign. Not going to test until AF is late. 

Hi to the rest of the Ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning ladies! you're all very quiet! :) Did everyone have a good weekend?

how are my TWW girls? star, left, sugar, chairman?

I hope mdc and dandi, you are enjoying your time away!

jessie - I hope you're not killing yourself with packing and whatnot. What a crazy time for you. Do you know where in Boston your friend's wedding is? How was the bach party? That stinks you failed your glucose test and have to go back. 

I had a scary moment this weekend - was behind a girl on the highway that got into a crazy accident. Thankfully I could see it coming and I slowed down to kinda just let it happen but it was nuts. The shot of adrenaline I felt made me nervous, like what would that do to my embie?? thankfully everyone in the accident was ok (I think - the Rescue truck didn't stick around, or take anyone away, so I assume everyone was alright). I think the girl in front of me was texting. She was DEFINITELY distracted b/c she was veering off the highway into a very wide breakdown lane and didn't even react until she hit grass. Then she hit the brakes and spun right, across 3 lanes of highway, hit a car, hit the guardrail, then spun into the center lane. So nuts. She's so lucky but I hope she gets some punishment. I stayed to give a statement since I saw it all. What makes me think she was texting is because we were in standstill traffic just moments before this and she wasn't keeping up with the car in front of her when they would make some ground. I could see she was looking down into the passenger seat at something. I can't prove it but I assume it was her phone and she was keeping it low so no one would see. Anyway, that was my excitement for the weekend and I'll be happy to not have that happen again, thank you very much!


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh wish that crazy !!!!! So glad your all ok . People can be so stuipid with cars in phones . A split second is all it takes !!! 

I'm doing ok have major PMS !! I'm so irritated and irrational right now lol..... She is due in 2 days and get here soon enough , I've given up testing on 9dpo ,..stark stark white . I'm not surprised ... Now I would have been had there been a line !!!!! Shock of the century ! I know my meds are working as I'm putting on weight uck .... Quickly so my metabolism is obviously slowing down . Which means my thryroid is going in the right direction but I now need to adjust my diet as I could pretty much eat what I wanted when I wanted for the last year without consequence . Its gonna be so tough !!! But I need to start now or ill regret it !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw booooo for AF!! dang it, we were all hoping for your miracle Leftie! 

good job on getting a jump start on the new dietary routine. I know it's tough but you can do it!!


----------



## sugargully

Hi Jessi, Dandi, Left, Wish, Chair Star, and everyone!

I'm just hanging out and waiting. I'm off this week so keeping off my feet to not stress anything that maybe going on in my uterus.

Glad you're okay Wish. Drivers can be so careless. I drive like everyone around me is intoxicated that way I'm ready to evade trouble. You did great Wish.


----------



## Star2011

Gosh, glad everybody is safe from that accident. That girl will never txt and drive again! Tui- thanks for this thread. I will definitely follow you on your journals.

Hugandkiss welcome and baby dust! 

Well, i had some cramps here and there and usual fullness of boobs but no major symptoms. AF is due tomorrow and if she doesnt show up, i ll test. We will see. 

Left - hope AF doesnt show up:)


----------



## Left wonderin

She will lol... Tested this am for the heck of it and as expected BFN . This month has given me the real urge ..... I SO want to be back in the game again for real this time !!!! Pleeeeeease let the endo be like MR DEL MONTE and say YES !! On the 22nd lol.....

Off to LONdon for the weekend with my 4 sister and my parents for their 50th wedding anniversary the following weekend so if its a no ... At least I've a distraction to stop me having a pity party lol... 

Wish how are you feelign ? Cannot believe you have not poas !!!! Are you CRAZY !!!!! Go get a digi !!! Just to see those words !!!! You can't not !!!! Its part of the experience ! 

Sugar eeeek now are you passing in your time ??? Gosh its sooo hard !!! I've everything crossed for you ........ 

Star hoping she doesn't show up for you tommrow and we can celebrate another BFP !!! 

Everyone else is very quiet .... Off enjoying their holidays :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Left hahahaha I have a digi at home too!! Got my numbers from the third beta - 9405, which is still great. First u/s to see hopefully see what's going on in there on Monday morning at 8:45. :) so excited!
So I'm feeling fine except for this GAS!! I'm so uncomfortable by dinner time. But...I'm also traveling right now and don't really have a whole lot of alone time to, um, let it out. :haha: so it just bottles up and I'm miserable!! Home tomorrow, thank god!!


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi Everyone!

Back from my brothers wedding in Shasta. Such a fun day! I almost killed my other two bothers in days leading up to the wedding though...dummies! Things were a bit crazy and stressful and we only managed to BD twice, so not holding out much hope for this cycle. AF due by the 20th. I have no idea what dpo I am so we'll see what luck just winging it brings.

It was so pretty in Shasta. I tried posting a pic but it crashes the app every time so I gave up.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Pothole

Hello ladies! Last week of school was the usual crazy town, plus my classroom was moved to a different hall, so lots of packing. Had my follicle scan this morning. I have a 22 on the right, and a 15, 22, and 23 on the left. Best numbers I have had so far. Yay Femara! I did a trigger shot of novarel at the office and the BD starts tonight! We discussed it, and based on DH's # and my OR, we feel good trying one more month of timed, then on to iui next month if it doesn't work. I will have progesterone treated on 19 June, then hpt on the 26. So here we go again!


----------



## Star2011

Checking in for a few....Just got home from a 16 hr shift from the hospital and about ready to pass out! Love being an RN but i think the hours are starting to take a toil on my ttc journey. Anyway, AF came right before i went to work yesterday. Onward to the next cycle. 

Those in vacation, have fun. Those on bding sessions, all the best. Good luck everybody! About to sleep my day away!


----------



## Star2011

Wish- those are great great #s by the way. Glad everything is going on well.


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: i agree with Left. Go pee on a stick. It's part of the experience! And yea, remember all my posts about gas? I invested in gas-x and tums and my hx of never having farted in front of a significant other * blew* out the door during first tri. Im so excited for your scan

Star-ugh those hours are awful. Im sure the stress is a significant factor for the reason youre not pregnant

Maui: isnt it funny how being around siblings can make us regress back to kids/teens no matter how old we get?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Star - thank you so much! I get all nervous unless I hear 'perfect!!' or whatever, now. Good lord, those are long hours.

maui - welcome back! Sounds like you had a good time with your crazy brothers. So happy you're in the TWW now!! Maybe some romantic wedding bells were all you needed. :)

pothole - GREAT follies!! I hope everything works this month!! FX'ed for you!

left - have an awesome weekend in London! I would love to visit there, I've never been. 

we are headed to lovely Maine for the weekend to visit with family. Long drive (5 hrs) but we haven't seen them in a couple of years, so it'll be nice. It's somewhat of a family reunion so lots of people staying there - our accommodations are a camper that sleeps 6. I think I'll be ok in it but I'd prefer a hotel room. :)


----------



## jessiecat

Pothole- great numbers! I really hope it works this month

Sugar: how ya feeling?

Husband and i are in los angeles and apt/house hunting. Ive got complete sticker shock even though i knew what we were getting into. Cant get a place for less than $2500/month unless it's in the middle of gang-land or i want to sacrifice having our own washer/dryer. I get to see my sister and friends whenever i want tho. Cant put a dollar value on that!


----------



## Wish2BMom

you guys are funny! I feel like it's just a waste now b/c I already know the answer! isn't part of the "fun" those 3 minutes before you get the response? HAHA!
I did break down and bought some Tums the other day. I am so nervous to take anything but those are pretty good for you and also give baby a little more calcium. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok, here's your digi porn! (and i'll admit, it was a bit of a thrill!!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1614.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Left wonderin

That's some test porn !!!!! And a 3 + yipeeeeeee :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA it should be! I'm 6wks today!


----------



## Dandi

So much to catch up on! Hope everything is going well for everyone. I got back from vacation and jumped right into a hellish week at work. SMEP is supposed to start tonight, but I'm exhausted. I think it's going to have to wait until the weekend. :)


----------



## sugargully

Hi! I've been in ninja mode. I've been cramping and feeling AF on the way including a migraine. Test day is Monday and I'm feeling out. 

Still PUPO for the weekend though.


----------



## Mauijaim

Jessie- seriously about the siblings. I swear they're just older versions of their terrible teenage selves. Grow the freak up already! Of course it could just be a man thing. Ugh. They're gone now so I'm good. I hate LA and don't envy your search, but you're that much closer to HI now!

Wish- yay for poas porn! I love it! Sorry to hear about the gas. I hope you find something to make you comfortable soon. Excited to hear the results of your scan! And NO! I had a terrible time with my crazy brothers (2 of them anyway, the 3rd was too busy with getting married to be annoying) but Shasta is gorgeous and the wedding day was perfect so alls well that ends well. Tough road being the perfect older sister. 

:angelnot::pop::devil:

Sugar- hang in there! It ain't over till it's over! Fingers crossed for you!

Dandi- rest up! Big weekend ahead!

Star- I know how you feel. My job requires long stressful hours at certain times of the year. Get some rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar hang n there ... As you say your PUPO till you pee on that stick !!!! I'm still very hopeful :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Sugar - you still never know! I was convinced a few times that AF was coming!!

jessie - I can't even imagine moving to the LA area. I know the northeast is expensive and LA is that much worse. Good luck with the hunt.

maui - ohhhh, i honestly thought it was a 'fun' brattiness!! haha and no, it's not limited to men. My sister seems to be going through some sort of midlife crisis at 34. I kinda wonder if it's partially b/c she got married and had kids so young (22-23 or so). I've been thinking about her issues nonstop and it's kinda making me feel a little better about having waited so long. I've had enough 'me' and 'us' time - time to expand our world to a little one. :)

Heading out today for the long trip to Maine. We won't have much of a signal up there so I think the next time I'll be checking in will be after the u/s on Monday! 
we'll finally see if we have one or two Wish Nuggets in there!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish how exciting !!! I cannot wait for your update . I hear ya about waiting it actually was a conversation I had in work today . Not that it was by a choice but I'm glad my little one didn't come till later as I feel I had lived my life and am now contented ( most of the time !! ) not to go out !!! Lol

How is everyone else ? Jessie any ideas what property you will be looking. For ? What's the norm for LA ? House ? Apartment ? 

I'm sooooo tired these last few days , hoping its AF being in town and not my thyroid doing something funky !


----------



## sugargully

Wish I'm glad you're going to Maine cause that man hunt for the escaped convicts has made me worry for you. I hope they get those guys soon.

Left- fingers crossed for thyroid to behave.

Hello everyone.

I'm light headed and queasy. Cramps have gone for now. Trying to think positive and be zen just like Tui was.


----------



## Dandi

Fingers crossed sugar! I can't wait to hear what happens Monday.

Wish, I'm really really hoping for two wish nuggets. :) How exciting would that be?!

We're kicking off SMEP tonight, cd 10. My clear blue adv opk wand broke this morning, boo! Never buying another one of these again, they've been nothing but trouble. I did happen to have another wand hidden in a stash that I had completely forgotten about though, so it should get me through this cycle. I've decided I have got to chill out though. Last cycle I was seriously too worked up and obsessed. I'm going to dial it back a notch, follow SMEP, use my mucinex, preseed, and bromelaine, etc. But for my sanity, I think I'm going to have assume that I'm definitely not getting pregnant this month. And I'm not going to allow myself to test early. I said that last month, but I'm sticking to it this time. No wasting tests unless af is late! Luckily, I'm about to start job hunting (ready for a change), so maybe that will keep me preoccupied so I don't go conception crazy again. :)


----------



## smithco

Hi Everyone,
I discovered this forum while I was I had my legs in the air after BD and was doing some research online.

We have been TTC for about 9 months. Most of it was just not preventing - but now actually making the effort. My boyfriend is younger 33.

Hello to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Sugar- lightheadedness was my symptom, the one that was out of the norm! Eeeee!!


----------



## Pothole

Welcome smithco! This is a lovely group of ladies. Are you going the unassisted route for now or are you seeing an obgyn or RE? There are some of both around here, so you'll have loads of advice (if you ask for it) and support (unconditional). One thing to be aware of, there are occasionally days where no one posts anything, and then it gets quite active again. We cover many different timezones and are on wildly different cycles, so our news comes at different times of the month. But we are happy you are here, and can't wait to cheer you on!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all,

Not the best news this morning. There was only one and it was measuring about 5 days behind, so the fetus is probably not developing properly. But I guess we're right on the cusp and the RE has seen things work out, but she is concerned. So I'm going to go back again in about a week to 10 days for another one to see if things caught up or what, unless we lose it in the meantime.

I'm pretty bummed but trying to remain logical - at least we would know the reason we lose it, right? Also, we have the one frozen one we can use. She said that it turned out to be a nice blast - graded as well as the ones that were transferred. So, I mean, there's a plan in place for next steps if this little one doesn't decide to kick it's development into overdrive.


----------



## Pothole

Oh, wish. Big big hugs and many thoughts and prayers your way. I will keep believing. Next week could show a totally different picture.


----------



## sugargully

Welcome Smithco!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, sorry the LO is not where you want it to be but hopefully the LO is taking time and will catch up quickly. The worry never ends...ugh!

Jessie, man you have your work cut out for you and good luck finding a place quickly. Around us there is always a line of 8-10 renters when a place goes up...crazy!

Left, sorry about AF and it sucks about the weight gain, but glad it means your levels are getting back to normal. Hope you had a great time in London. 

Maui, glad you had a great time in Shasta! Family can be such a pain in the a$$ sometimes. 

Pothole, glad you got such good follies! I am in your same situation, if AF decides to show her ugly head this month then we will be IUI buddies. Hopefully neither of us will have to go that route. 

Sugar, hope your tests go well today!

Dandi, I hope SMEP is going well! It is hard not to get worked up every tww, because I think we all start the wait saying we are just chilling and then dpo 7-10 BAM we all go a little nuttso. LOL! Good luck with job hunting. Do you want to stay in the same field or do something totally different?

Smithco, Welcome! Too funny about when you found the site. I have spent many a day with a tilted pelvis browsing this site, quite the picture!

Hi to anyone else I missed!

Afm, just slowly getting back into work mode (aka catching up on BnB after I made sure the boss emails are answered :haha: ). Vacation was awesome and so relaxing, but we were glad to get home. Some of the places we visited were like a beach computer screen saver! I did not temp or anything until I got back so if I now disregard the low temp after O then I guess I am dpo 13. I am not having any symptoms except I feel a little underlying dizziness (kind of like being on a slowly rocking boat), but that may be because I have not been drinking as much water as usual, so trying to load up today. I even made some yummy water infused with strawberry lemon and ginger so YUMMY and zero calories. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, mdc!! glad you had such a great vaca!
13dpo with temps that high? when are you testing or when is AF due?


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I think the temp today was because I woke up when DH was getting up for his flight...4am. Yuck! So I will see what tomorrow brings. I will likely test on Wed if AF does not show, since it will be my usual LP of dpo15.


----------



## Dandi

Oh Wish! I know that's not the news you wanted to hear, but I'm praying that this little nugget will catch up and be fine. I know it's hard to find a balance between preparing for the worst and remaining positive that things could work out, but I hope you can find that place until you know more. Thinking about you. :hugs:

Sugar- do you have an update yet? Has af shown or have you tested yet?

Mdc - I agree with Wish, those temps look pretty high for 13dpo. Fingers crossed that leads to something!

Welcome Smithco! You'll love it here. These ladies are the best support system ever!


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- Sorry you did not get the news you were hoping for. I will be praying for your little one!! I am in some pregnancy groups on Facebook and have heard of others that were measuring behind and everything ended up being okay. I pray that is the case with you. Grow baby grow! :dust: 

And that is a good sign that your pregnancy test said 3+. Means your hcg is still where it needs to be. Also, the 3+ on the digital test actually means weeks from Ovulation, not how many weeks doctors consider you to be prego (which is based on the first day of your last period). Its kind of confusing. So 3+ equals 5+ weeks pregnant. So you are good there. 

Everyone else, I am still stalking this tread weekly and silently cheering you on. Baby dust to you all!!

I am doing well. Half way already! Eek! I feel like I am running out of time to prepare for her arrival!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, girls. I really appreciate it, more than you know. DH was all but silent and when I said 'well that sucks', he just said 'nothing has happened yet'. So I guess he's being positive as well, in his own quiet way. I know he's somewhat been prepping himself for this too - every time I ask how he's feeling about it, he'll say 'miles to go'. He's so uber-realistic. Keeps me balanced, I suppose.

Dandi - how's the SMEP going? Propping your hips up like Smith?? heehee I about got some rug burn on the back of my neck doing that b/c I'd slink off the side of the bed and have my whole back against the mattress, so I was virtually upside down for 15 mins!

mdc - my whole body is crossed for you!! except the boobs, those are still painin', they stay where they are ;)

smith - welcome to this thread too! glad to have you on board and look forward to seeing your journey towards your BFP!

sugar - updates! isn't tomorrow test day??

pothole - how are you feeling?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi girls sorry was Mia , away for the weekend no wifi !! Wish I'm so sorry you have to go through all this uncertantity and worry . There is still tons and tons of reasons to be hopeful and to BELEIVE in a positive outcome . That little beanie of yours might just be tini weenie . 5 days at this stage is not alot . They are measuring a tiny dot !!! I hope with all my heart your next scan is more positive for you and hubby xxxxxxx 

Sugar best of luck for tommrow . Here is hoping for a BFP ! 

Dani time to catch that eggie again ???? Wow that came around fast !!! Good luck ;) this month is for the taking ! 

Smith welcome :) we are here for all the ups and downs of this journey .. And boy there are lots !!! 

Mdc :) pothole :) 
AF has all but left the building here.... Appointment with endo next Monday ;)


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi gals!

Welcome Smithco!

Wish- gah, sorry to hear about the news but DH is right. Nothing has happened yet. Hang on tight little bean! Fingers crossed that your next appointment brings amazing news. Hang in there Wish. :hugs:

Sugar- how's it going?

MDC- welcome back! Glad you two had a nice getaway. That water sounds delicious! How did you make it?

Hello to everyone else!

Nothing to report here...AF due by the end of the week. No symptoms out of the norm. One of my Maui girls is coming to town and staying the week so I'll have no time for AF vs BFP mind games.

Have a great week!


----------



## Mdc

Maui, super easy. I just got a big Voss water bottle (has a bigger opening at the top) sliced 4-5 strawberries, half a lemon, and a chunk of ginger AND presto 6 hours later yumminess. Good luck with testing this week!


----------



## Dandi

SMEP is going ok. I'm trying to be a little more sneaky about it this month so DH doesn't feel too much pressure. So it's all just coincidental sexy time every other day for now. Once I get my peak and we have to do the 3 in a row, I'll tell him it's baby sex time. I normally do 20-30 minutes of the pelvic elevation, but since I'm being sneaky I've just been laying down instead, acting like its no big thing, lol.


----------



## Pothole

Mdc, that sounds amazing. 
Dandi, you crack me up! 
Afm, I feel great. The clomid had me really messed up. With the Femara, I had great follicles, but just as important, no crazy hormones. I am 4 dpo (I think, based on cramping. The Novarel shot makes it difficult to pinpoint.) Today is cd 17. I have an appointment on Friday at 7:30 to have my progesterone checked. 11 Days till AF is due, 12 days till test, if necessary.


----------



## Dandi

That's awesome that the Femera is working so well for you! Not being crazy hormone lady has got to give you a better advantage so you can chill out. Hope these next 12 days fly by. :)


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone! I think we are a Monday-Friday thread! I noticed we have great lives that keep us going during the weekends. 

afm- I had serious cramping and bleeding since yesterday am. There are clots too. I was instructed to call the nurse line if spotting and basically they said to just come in as as scheduled. I ran out of Crinone progesterone. I didn't take it today and won't tomorrow less they give me more. They wanted to send a script to my pharmacy but I asked if I could take the suppository I saved in the fridge. That was ok'd and saves me some $. 

So test is tomorrow am. (I goofed and thought it was today, sorry if I confused anyone!) 

My body wasn't 100% for the transfer. I wonder if that was too hostile for implantation. I can't wait to get the numbers tomorrow. Last time they just said pos or neg but I'm going to press for quantitative this time. Also there's a major storm headed to Houston near my dr. Office. They may close doors due to wind and flooding. I might have to wait til Wednesday. Seems likely cause it floods here easily. 

Well at least the storm will keep my mind busy while waiting for bloods. I'm still queasy which might be a good sign. I've never been preggo before so even if I had only implantation that gives me some hope that it can happen for me. I need to update my siggy from my desktop. Can't do that from this phone. I have 12 frosties.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck in the storm AND with the test today, sugar! I hope you get to test but if you can't for safety, I guess I can wait until tomorrow. Be safe!

dandi - so funny how we try to massage the various things that HAVE to be done in this process, huh? The boys are so lucky they have us.

maui - have fun with your friend this week! how fun! 

left - how was your weekend in London? that was this weekend, right? So excited for your next appt! hoping and hoping and hoping for good news!

pothole - so glad Femera is being kinder to you. The last thing we need at this time is something making us even crazier. There's enough to think about already!

All is ok here - trying to keep my mind off of things, eat extra well. Though I can't help but think how my lack of crazy symptoms isn't a symptom itself (doesn't stop at the TWW, apparently). I'm STILL not nauseous, exhausted, having food aversions, having crazy smelling abilities, getting veiny boobs. But I DO have painful boobs, chin is breaking out and I get overwhelming sleepy only sometimes (and a 20 min nap does the trick). I've even lost the little 'pull' in my lower right side of my uterus when I stretch where I'm sure LO is snuggled in. I don't know if that's supposed to go away or not. Trying to read into everything to find out now and coming up with nothing.

Happy Tuesday everyone - I hope you all have a great day, or at least are able to stay out of flooding. :)


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, love it 'lying around like it is no big thing'! Good luck!

Pothole, glad the clomid beast is gone, and Femara is so much better for you. Quick question are they monitoring the prog bc your are doing medicated/timed cycles or because you have prog levels on the lower side? You don't have to answer if I am being too nosy :winkwink:

Sugar, stay safe! I have heard the storms there are crazy. I cannot wait to hear your results. I feel you about wanting to know even if you implant. I think I used to be so scared of a CP, but at this point I would take that as a good first step. 

Wish, you are doing great! I know you are stressed, and rightfully so, but keep on trying to not trying to read into things. So hard not to though!

Hi Kiley, I cannot believe you are 20 weeks already!

Hi to everyone else!

Well...I caved and tested this morning with a frer dpo 14 (AF due Thurs) and negativo. :cry: I was going to wait to tomorrow but temp still pretty high (and longer than any other cycle I have temped) and this morning and I felt a little nauseous. I just had a feeling like I really should test, but alas more of the same. Man if I every see even a faint double line I may actually faint. :haha: Still not out but not looking good ladies, so know I will wait until Thursday to test again unless the wicked witch shows up. 

Here is to hoping for many more BFPs and sticky beans for us all!


----------



## sugargully

I got the call. Results are negative. Feeling gutted. Forgot to ask for numbers. Lord heal my heart.


----------



## Mdc

Oh no Sugar...I am so sorry about the negative results! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh sugar, I'm so, so sorry... huge hugs to you and DH :hugs: 
take care of you right now


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar I'm sure you are gutted right now . I'm so sorry it wasn't positive news . Spoil yourselves ... Eat lots of food that's bad for you , drink too much ... And cry ..... Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

And then tommrow or in a few days .... Think of those frosties :) and let hope return xxxx


----------



## Dandi

I'm so sorry it was disappointing news Sugar. :(


----------



## Mauijaim

Sugar- so sorry. So disappointing. You're ok! Try again. Lots of embies still waiting for you. :flower: be safe in the storm.


----------



## Star2011

Oh Sugar, i dont know what to say....am sorry to hear about your results. Praying that your DH and you have comfort at this time. Thinking about you. 

Wish am also hoping your little bean will continue to grow and surprise the Docs in your next appt.

Welcome Mdc , Maui, Left and Dandi from your vacay. Glad you all had a good time. Hoping for good news from all of you this cycle. 

Pothole Yay to Femara. Good luck.

Kiley its always good to hear from you and know you are doing well. 

Jessie best of luck in getting a place. Take it easy with packing and the big move. All the best. 

Smith welcome. Baby dust to you. 

Hi to anybody i missed.


----------



## Pothole

Sugar, I am heartbroken for you. I cannot imagine your pain right now, but I send big hugs and big prayers your way. And hope will return. I believe that.

Mdc, I am not sure that there is such a thing as too nosy on a board where we share pics of poas. :) I am testing because that's how my RE sets it up, I guess. ;) I have honestly never thought about it. My progesterone numbers were on the high end before the fertility drugs. Last month, it was only 8.2, which was too low to sustain a pregnancy, but odd because it had been higher before the 2 rounds of clomid. I guess we will see what the Femara brings to the table. Basically his timed intercourse schedule for women on a 28 day cycle is:
Call on cd 1
Start med on cd 3
Ultrasound on cd 12
Progesterone test on cd 21
I guess if my progesterone is high enough to show strong ovulation, but not high enough to sustain, that by checking early, they can start progesterone suppositories immediately.


----------



## Mdc

Seriously what the hell. Temp high today, FF changed cd1 until tomorrow, and a negative FRER (I should look at buying stock in that company at this rate). Ugh...over it!

Hopefully others are having better luck.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh MAN, mdc!! what a tease? super late implantation? maybe O was off a bit?? eeeeee!!!


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc!! Your temps are looking promising!! Fingers crossed! Also, if you drink lots of water, beware of false negatives. Urine might be too diluted. My very first First Response was negative. For some reason I decided to test three hours later, but not drink very much water and there was an apparent line!


----------



## smithco

Been quietly reading all your posts - thanks for all the welcome comments.

Pothole - I just starting seeing a fertility specialist. So far my tests have said my hormones are good. Progesterone good. They told me I ovulated on day 11 of my cycle last month. I got some amh results back - I don't know what the number means though. The dr talked so fast and I was overwhelmed, I should of asked. I just said "omg is that bad?" he said "no no no". Waiting for bf's semen analysis back. We really been trying for a year. I dunno why I wrote 9 months - Im in denial. hah

My boobs have been really hurting. More than they ever have. But now its kinda stopped. I was pregnant once over 20 years ago. (I was a teenager and not ready to be a mom . don't judge me, I think about it all the time now that we are trying) So, my point was, I was having the same kinda pain in my boobs as I did back then.
Who knows. I test on the 25th.


----------



## sugargully

Thanks for your support everyone. What a great group you are. 

I've been so self absorbed lately forgive me. IVF is so all consuming. I'll be stalking for a while so I can catch up.

Baby dust.


----------



## Mdc

Smithco, no judgement here. That is the best part about this group and site, always there to listen and be cheerleaders for everyone. Sore boobs seem like a great sign! 

Sugar, hope you are taking good care of yourself.


----------



## Pothole

Sugar, you weren't self absorbed. You shared your journey and I know I learned a few things along the way. Take your time, heal, and we will be here when you are ready.


----------



## Mauijaim

Sugar- lots to keep up with in IVF land. I don't think any of us consider it self absorbed and even if you were, no better time than TTC via IVF to be looking out for number one! Hope you're feeling better.

Hi to the rest of you lovelies :flower:

I might have some interesting things happening. Had some rather noticeable, uncomfortable cramping Tuesday night for an hour or so. Mostly middle but also felt like my left ovary was chiming in. Went away when I went to bed. Nothing to report for Wednesday. Today I was getting ready to go to dinner and felt that warm feeling so I stepped into the bathroom to see what was up. A glob of watery/creamy (seemed a bit thinner than creamy) brown tinged cm had presented itself. AF is due this weekend so I used a tampon and went to dinner. When I got back, just a touch of light brown on the tampon. This is not a usual occurrence for me. Could this be the result of Tuesday night's cramping? Hmmmmm... No other symptoms are out of the norm from my regular PMS symptoms. I guess we'll see what the weekend brings.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sugar - holy moly, be as self-absorbed as you want to be during this time! And we don't consider it self-absorbed. If anything, it's survival mode to get through this TTC stuff. You do what you need to do for you. We're here for you. :hugs:

And same smith - no judging here. You did what you needed to do for you and I can't imagine having to make that choice at such a young age. Glad you're seeing a fertility specialist, they'll be able to help you out. Even if your hormones are all good and such, they can just get you the end prize a little easier than waiting for nature to take its course, since we're all getting to that geriatric age of procreation!! :haha: That's kinda what we ended up doing - DH's SA results weren't stellar and I had low AMH (I think that's the one - meant I have DOR, Diminished Ovarian Reserve) at 39, so rather than monkey around with nature or IUI, we skipped straight to IVF since I may not have a whole lot of eggs left.

maui - eeeeee!!! I hope that was IB for you!!! great timing for it, for sure!

Dandi - how did the rest of SMEP go? Are you in the TWW now?

mdc - I need to find your chart and check your temps for today....

pothole - how you doing, hon?

Left - appt next week, right??? eeee!

star - how are you doing? where are you in the cycle?

Jessie - hope you're having a ball right now!

Kiley - hi! :wave:

any fun plans for the weekend? We're going to see Daniel Tosh tonight in Boston - the comedian from Tosh.O on Comedy Central. anyone watch that? we're huge fans and his standup we've seen on TV is awesome, so I can't wait to laugh my butt off. Going to see a sandcastle competition at the beach tomorrow and then BBQ in the rain for Father's Day on Sunday. :) Should quickly get us to the next u/s Monday morning. I'll check back in then!


----------



## Mdc

Maui...totally sounds likes IB!!! Hope the witch stays away. 

Wish, sounds like you have an awesome weekend. I have seen Tosh's stand up, and it was awesome! Have a blast. 

*Insert Jeporady music* More of the same...high temps and no AF. Ugh! Now I am wondering if I did not O early and maybe did O when I was on vacation. Which sucks because we had some 'fun' time but not a ton because we were tired from the marathon. I guess I will see what tomorrow brings with temps and see if I need to test again.


----------



## Pothole

Just got the call from RE office. My progesterone is 22.7! I have no idea what the next week will bring, but the Femara cycle has really boosted my hopes. Last month on clomid I only had an 8.2. So with Femara, great follies, no wonky side effects, and a really good ovulation! Even if this is not my month, I at least know I have all the elements needed. And for someone who practiced natural planning for 13 years without so much as a scare, that is incredibly comforting. 
Yesterday I did poas. I had every intention of waiting, but my brain went on autopilot. It was after lunch and only cd 20. I saw the faintest of lines, but in all honestly it was most likely an evap. So I hid all my remaining wondfos in the library. I cannot trust myself with them in the wc. 
*Note to self in case I forget, look in the first book on the shelf of Jasper Fforde, Stephen King, Agatha Christie, and David Eddings.


----------



## Dandi

Maui, that sounds so promising! I hope it was IB!

Pothole, what id it wasn't an evap?! Can't wait for you test again!

SMEP went well I think. Yesterday finished up the 3 day marathon. I got a peak opk on Tuesday, but my temp still hasn't shifted, so I don't know what's going on. Temp has been running a little higher most of this cycle, but we are in the middle of a heat wave and it's been hot in our bedroom, so I don't know. Hopefully I'll see a rise tomorrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I was going to try to stay off of BnB this weekend but it seems I probably won't be able to - pothole, when are you testing again??? That progesterone # is awesome!!!


----------



## Pothole

Dandi, that has been the only thing I can think about since the call. It's a kind of terrifying excitement. And bravo on the smep. I seriously don't think college coeds have that much sex. I looked into it, and then I laughed. Because, no. I just don't think we could rock that schedule at 36 and 43. 
Wish, I don't know. AF is due on Thursday, so technically next Friday is the test day, if needed. I just don't think the wondfos are sensitive enough to test earlier than a day or two before. But I may try on Sunday, for Father's Day.


----------



## smithco

Thanks for those nice words wish. At 16, I didn't know what to do. But now ttc all I think about is that terminated pregnancy. Life is strange. Geriatric... Ahh. Haha. I'm scared to death to turn 40. 
I'm not sure what path will we be taking with the fertility clinic. Another appointment on the 24th to go over my Amh results. 

Maui, I sure hope positive news is in your near future.


----------



## Dandi

I feel like I'm out already this month. I had a high opk since cd11, peak opk cd13, no clear ovulation dip, no temp rise, and a temp dip today cd17. I did an opk this morning just to see and it was negative. I'm sticking to my plan and not obsessing, but I did do some googling just out of curiousity since it's an unusual cycle for me. It's looking like the odds are that my body got primed to o, but just didn't. I'm going to keep temping to see what happens, but I'm not banking on anything this month. The good thing is that my pessimism should help me stay zen during the tww since I'm not really waiting on anything, lol. Probably going to give it one more month, then see if I can get an RE referral set up again.


----------



## Pothole

Dandi have you seen an RE previously? I looked into Fertility Center, but really didn't feel like they were going to be proactive enough for my age. I ended up at a really amazing practice called PREG. They don't require referrals. I called and set up everything myself. I liked knowing that they take me seriously and understand that I know my body without my obgyn vouching for the fact that I'm having trouble conceiving. I told my ob, of course, and she sent along my pap smear results. But in her office, as great as she is, I can't receive the focused and specific help I need to make this journey successful. Not trying to butt in, I just would hate for you to have to wait if it is not necessary. I'm sure in a city that size there are options.


----------



## Dandi

I had an appt set up for February with my regular ob at the time because it had been a year of trying with no luck. She specializes in fertility issues, so I wouldn't have had to go anywhere else. I got pregnant at the end of January though so I never ended up going. Then because I was pregnant, I switched back to my previous ob (an hour away in a smaller town) bc I went to him for years before moving closer to the city. I'm more comfortable with him, he's done my past surgeries, etc. I know he won't do anything for me for at least a few more months though since I just miscarried in March and technically he didn't even want me to start trying again until this month. So now I'm trying to decide if I should go back to the more local ob for now and see if she'll start running tests and maybe put me on something. I'm pretty sure I'd still go back to my old dr when I get a bfp again though, so I cant decide if I want to complicate things like that. So much to think about. I'm going to give it another month though to see. My cycles are usually very normal so maybe this is just a fluke wonky cycle. I've got some time to decide though. 

Geez, so much work and worry just to have a baby. I think back to all those fertile years in my 20's just wasted, lol.


----------



## Mauijaim

Hi ladies,

No luck. AF showed on Friday. I've never had brown cm before so now I can say I've pretty much had every symptom in the book without a BFP. I think that was cycle #11 TTC, so now we're re-evaluating our position to see where we want to go from here. 

Best of luck to all of you! Busy week ahead. I'll be stalking when I can, but it may be a while before I have a sec to post.

Baby dust!


----------



## Dandi

Well I finally got a temp rise this morning, 5 days after my peak opk. And we didn't bd last night to finish out SMEP, so all I can hope is that it's a slightly delayed temp rise or that we did enough in the days leading up to o to give us a chance. I guess I'll play around with the ff settings once I get crosshairs and see if o day shifts back any.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mau I'm so sorry she arrived , I was so hopeful after hearing about a your spotting ! Mother Nature is just pure cruel sometimes !!! Do lots of nice things for you today .... Wine , choc and mindless tv :) you can think about moving forward tommrrow for now .., sulk and pity party xxxxxx 

Dani I think you did enough , way more than enough !!! Who knew for all those years we were all preventing and panicking about getting pg that it was sooo hard !!! 

Wish hope your keeping busy and staying positive .... You prob have eggs and spinach coming out of your ears !!! 

Pothole where are you at now in this cycle ?? I'm sorry I can't quite remember ? I. Know those follies are growing and progesterone way better :) 

Hi everyone else :) 

AFM waiting for ov ... Dr appointment on Monday just in time to get one bd in before OV if I gt the go ahead !!!!! Hopefully Monday will be a night of b'ding ;) lol...... Ill be cd 12 due for ov cd 15 so a few days to try !!


----------



## Wish2BMom

maui :hugs: ugh. Total mind game, this TTC stuff is. I am with you - I had every symptom in the book too when I WASN'T preg. Please pour some wine into two glasses, clink yourself for me and then drink both. :wine:

dandi - your schedule just made me so excited!!! sounds like you nailed it, way to stick with it until you got the right rise!

left - can't wait for your appt! BD tonight too!! :)


----------



## smithco

I'm sorry too Maui. It's so frustrating when you think you have certain symptoms. I've been there too.

Dani - we all have reason why we are ttc in our late 30's. It's hard not to think about wasted fertile years. I sure do. But don't! I know for me... I kissed a lot of frogs before meeting the right one and wanting to start a family.


----------



## Pothole

Hi ladies!
Left, I am cd 23, and my best guess is 10 dpo. I had the trigger shot on cd 12 and very intense pain/pressure on cd 13, so I think I Ov'd right in that 24 hour range. AF is due Thursday. No symptoms of anything so far. No hint at all really as to pms or pregnancy. I have refrained from any more early testing. In the absence of all the wackadoodle symptoms from the clomid, I am really trying to maintain some zen. Next month I will be on a beach trip without DH during the key bding window, so if this is not my month, then my next shot is August.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, glad the temp rise finally showed and great job with smep! 

Maui, sorry the witch showed. Take care of yourself. The conversation about next steps suck because it really should not be so hard. 

Left, good luck with your appointment today!

Wish, thinking of you today also and cannot wait to hear the good news!

Pothole, fingers crossed some bfp symptoms show and Thurs comes for you soon. 

Afm, no clue what is going on. Bfn on Sat morning, temps still high (but hot last night so who knows, some spotting after sexy time but nada. No clue what is going on, but did bring a digi with me on this business trip because this is getting insane. Never had their before, and getting frustrated. Must have O'd way later than the stupid opk strip said. Ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls...

no good news to update with today, ladies. The embryo is still behind. It did grow, but it's further behind than it was last week. 
So last week I was 6w4d and the embryo was measuring at 5w6d
Today I'm 7w4d and the embryo is measuring at 6w2d - so I'm more than a week behind now.
there was a heartbeat but it was only at 58bpm where it should be over 100bpm
And she said the yolk sac was enlarged - it should be around 5mm and ours was 6.

so 3 signs point to this embryo is not developing correctly and is not a viable pregnancy. So I get to choose between miscarrying naturally (which to my heart feels like the most humane thing since there is still a heartbeat), use a suppository pill that will force the miscarriage or schedule a D&C. I think I'm going to schedule a D&C b/c if I chose the natural way, it could be today or 3 weeks from now or anytime in between. I want my body to get back to normal and not have a surprise miscarriage while I'm out at someone's house or grocery shopping, you know?

so, all in all, i'm ok. It sucks really really bad, and I'm sure I'll work through those emotions at some point but we also know it's common and there's always a chance of this. I wasn't allowing myself to be super attached so far, so it should be easier. It's just tough doing everything right and there's still that element of nature and luck that is involved.

Thank you ALL for your positive vibes, prayers, happy ju-ju and every other thing you've sent my way through the winds. :hugs:

I need to get my body back to square one now and start again.


----------



## Mdc

Oh Wish....I am so utterly sorry for this. I am still going to send you all the positive energy I can to help you heal. :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I'm so very sorry wish. Even though we know it's common and that there's a chance a pregnancy won't end the way one hopes, it's still the most heart breaking, unfair thing to have to go through. Sending you hugs and wishing you healing!


----------



## Pothole

Oh wish. I am so so sorry.


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- It breaks my heart to read this. I am so sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you. Hopefully you have a quick recovery so you can start again soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish my heart is breaking for you . I'm so so sorry you are having to experience mc . Yes it is a very common normal occurrence but it doesn't mean its any less painful when it happens to you . I experienced a mmc where I got to 12 weeks before I found LO had not developed and had hb of only 42bpm .... LO hb had stopped before the dnc . 
It is a more emotionally painful process than physical one , well it was for me . 

I know you probably need to stay strong to get through it but it is also ok to allow yourself to be sad and grieve . Take really good care of yourself . Pm any time if you would like to talk xxxxxx

I'm so sorry and wish I could give you a real life hug right now xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you all so much. This TTC stuff is for. the. birds. But I'll still keep trying.

I'm doing ok - D&C is tomorrow and yeah, it sucks that I was just there a little over a month ago to get the eggs out, then stick 'em back in. I'll be ok - kinda glad it's like ripping a bandaid off. 

left - I'm so sorry for your loss too - i can't imagine this being any later. I wasn't really going to let myself get attached until maybe starting at 8 weeks. I think that's helping the situation - it's still very early so not terribly out of the question. 12 weeks would be MUCH, MUCH more painful and hard. I'd hug you right back if we were together. 

so after this, for those that are curious about 'what now' - I go back in for a preg test next Tues to make sure the HCG is out, then I have to wait for one full cycle to start again. We'd have the choice to do the full stimming again to get more than one egg, or use our frozen Ace in the hole. With that one, we need to make sure it a) survives the thaw and the b) even takes to my uterus. So.....more luck needs to fall in line.


----------



## Star2011

Oh Wish, Considered yourself hugged... I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I am just praying that one day you will get good news from beginning to end in this ttc journey.


----------



## sugargully

Wish I'm so sorry to hear your update. You're such a light to all of us and it's not fair this is happening. I always learn something from your sharing and it was wise of you to gaurd your heart in these early days. At least you know you can get pregnant if that is any consolation.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: i hate this. Sending you a big internet hug. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mdc

Wish, thinking of you today.


----------



## Dandi

Thinking about you today Wish. I hope the procedure goes smoothly and that you have an easy recovery.... physically and emotionally. :hugs:

I just got word that my niece, who turned 18 earlier this month, just eloped to the court house today and got married. She swears she's not pregnant, but I'm not convinced. If she becomes a mother before I do, a little piece of me will die on the inside. That's both selfish and judgmental of me, but it's true.


----------



## Mauijaim

Wish- words fail on a day like today. I am so very sorry. Take care of yourself. I hope you in heal quickly and rest easy. This is a loss, but not the end. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - wow, that's some news! I would feel the exact same way but try to keep a chin up. 18 and preggo is NOT where I would want to be, ever. Though you're having more challenges, I'm betting you'll be able to provide a WAY better life for a baby. Not trying to be judgey to your niece.

So are you all ready for me to play with your emotions a bit more? I feel like I have been - so many ups and downs in the past 3 weeks. I'm so sorry but also so so thankful. 
We didn't do the D&C today - we weren't allowed. B/c there was a heartbeat yesterday, it shouldn't have been scheduled until another u/s confirmed there was none. So we got down there, undressed and in my johnny, all waiting to go in. About 10 mins before I would have gone in, my RE calls me and says that they can't do it b/c it's basically an abortion if there is a heartbeat. So we first need to do another u/s and if there is a heartbeat, we have to wait. Well guess freakin what - OF COURSE there was still a heartbeat b/c it was just yesterday when they saw one (for the record, I still haven't seen it. I imagine it's b/c they don't want me to see something that will be gone soon). Both docs said that they are not considering this to be viable anymore than they were yesterday, but they have seen it happen where it's just a very slow start and things work out. It's a VERY rare case but there is a glimmer of hope. So...........here we are. Still preggo and I guess ready for this to go either way. I'll try to have a chat with the LO and tell it it's put up or shut up time. Tough love at 7.5 weeks? it may work. 

Also, I'm going to start exercising again - running. I want to go this weekend if it's not too muggy. I'm done being all protective and slothy - maybe some faster blood pumping to the baby will help out. Can't hurt, that is for sure.

All in all, I'm ok. Just confused on how to feel to protect me but send the most positive vibes as I possibly can to my little lentil (I think that's how big we are right now).


----------



## Star2011

Many prayers for your lentil Wish. Miracles to happen you know:) I cant imagine the emotions you are going through now but we are here thinking about you and praying praying praying for a miracle. keep us updated. 

Dandi my mom got married at 18:) and got pregnant right away. Times have changed though and i know what you mean by your niece being 18 and getting married and hopefully not pregant...

Nothing going on with me here. CD 14 and negative opk. Waiting to O. I Have a " what next appt" with my OB July 16. My 4 cycles grace period is over this month and we have our " what next appt" to discuss whats next for sure.


----------



## Dandi

What a roller coaster Wish! I'm so frustrated for you that you've been put through this back and forth crap, but so happy that there's still a little glimmer of hope. Miracles are real and I'm sending up extra prayers that little lentil gets it together and has a growth spurt. I know you want to guard your heart as expectations, but someone shared something a while back on a ttcal thread that really spoke to me. The gist of it is that no amount of guarding or detachment or tempering of hope will change the way you feel if you lose your baby. You'll still love it the same, remember it the same, grieve it the same, and heal the same. So why rob yourself of the happiness of being pregnant? It really hit home with me so I wanted to share. Today you're pregnant, little lentil's heart is still beating and growing, and that's something to celebrate! So hopeful for you that that continues.

Don't get me wrong about my niece. My mom got married at 17 and had a baby at 18, but times are much different. My niece still has another year of high school, has the maturity of a 14 yr old, has never had a job, doesn't even know how to wash her own clothes, and has only been with this boy for a few months. It's heart breaking to watch her make this choice. I just pray to God she's not pregnant and doesn't get that way any time soon. 

Afm, this month has been weird. I had a peak opk on cd13, but no temp spoke until cd18, which is very late for a spike per my usual cycle. I got crosshairs today that show ov on cd 14 anyway, so I guess I'm 6dpo. I swore I wasn't going to allow myself to symptom spot this month and I'm trying. I'm not marking down cramping etc, but I've had hormone swings that can't be ignored. I'm blaming it on work though. Today was one of those days when you wish you weren't a responsible adult and could just tell someone (or a few ppl) to eff off, then throw your files in the air and leave to never return. So it's either my hormones effecting my work or my work effecting my emotions. I'm going to go with the latter to help save my sanity during the tww!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you for the miracle prayers, Star! I'll pass the word to lentil. :)

And thank you, dandi - those are great words to live by during this time. I'll have a private chat with lentil tonight. ;)
And don't get me wrong either, I'm the product of 2 horny 18 yr olds myself who defeat the odds and just celebrated their 40th anniversary!! But yes - times have changed soooo much. It just sucks to see loved ones on the cusp of the prime of their lives get caught in this situation.


----------



## Pothole

Wish, I am hoping with every single fiber of my being for you! 
Dandi, those are powerful words. 
I am 2 days from AF's scheduled appearance. No pms symptoms, no pregnancy symptoms. But all afternoon I have had a sharp ache in my left side/back. My pms symptoms are always in my abdomen, I occasionally have hip pain, but never back or side. Is it possible to have implantation at 12 dpo? That seems awfully late. Unless I was wrong about the day of O. I guess that's possible since I had the Novarel shot; it's difficult to determine exactly with that. Guess I will know on Thursday.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, words cannot even explain how my heart is torn for you. All this is hard enough, but to have to be alright with making the decision and then get all the way to your johnnies and sent home. Wow! That said I hope the talk with your little lentil gives it the boost it needs! Keep taking good care of yourself and I love the idea of getting active again. Good for the body and the mind. Did they give you a next us date?

Dandi, about your niece I do feel this is a different generation and getting married that young is likely just rushing into things. Hell I first got married to a dud at 29, so I could not imagine at 18 what that would have turned out like (but that is my opinion). I do not blame you for being concerned and overall pissed if she is pregnant. Knowing what we are all going through I get irritated even seeing Pampers commercials (LOL). I will state that anyone who gets pregnant on this BnB site is an exception! There is a bond here that make it a positive experience. Sorry work is not helping with emotions or stress, but fingers still crossed for you. Any luck on the job hunt?

Star, when do you usually O? Next step conversations are always good/hard. I had a hard time when that conversation happened, but glad and when I took a minute to look at it objectively it gave me hope. 

Pothole, implantation at dpo12 not unheard of so keep on staying positive!

Hello to everyone else out there. 

Afm, significant temp drop this morning so I am expecting AF tomorrow. I think it confirms my first early LH surge was false and I had a secondary while on vacation if you go by my temps. So I am so looking forward to my appt on 7/2 to start discussions of an IUI. Yikes! I would prefer just to jump into medicated, but I think timing will be off. So stuck with regular, but at least the pressure BD is off (except for the insurance BD that I will require :winkwink: ). At least I did find my new job covers some fertility treatment at it starts late July. 

I feel that this thread is bound to have some sticky :dust: for us all!


----------



## sugargully

I don't know what I'm doing. At the post IVF meeting the doc seemed so sure we would go on to FET. We don't have funds for that and won't until next year. He also suggested getting the polyp removed which is same cost as FET. 

I guess I'm TTC naturally again. It's CD 10 and starting to see 2 lines on the OPK. I read a really good thread from 2 yrs ago of 40+ conceiving with supplements. I may try DHEA and CoQ10. Hubby's daughters are visiting for the summer so it'll be tricky to DTD with our thin walls. He hasn't even said anything about trying again, hope he's game.
Dandi- I can't imagine me married at 18. I was so insecure and immature. Not to mention I had no steady bf. 
I hope it works for them, they'll likely need a lot of support.


----------



## Dandi

Boo for the temp drop! I've been reading more about second surges this month since I thought mine was off. Our bodies do such strange unexpected things. Sometimes I think it's wonder anyone is ever born now that I know everything that has to go perfectly.

No news on the job front yet. I'm looking to change fields somewhat, so it's a new kind of job hunt for me. My focus has been on telecommuting jobs bc that's what I'd really prefer, but I'm also looking at federal jobs. I've had time to save a few jobs of interest, but no time to sit down and apply since work has been so busy and stressful. I have off Thursday and Friday though bc my building at work is being shut down, so I plan on spending that time getting my resume out into the universe. I think I'll feel better just knowing that I've done something to change my situation. And I think I'll be more likely to a bfp when I'm not so stressed all the time. My bfp in January came right after I had been off of work for a month and I don't think that was a coincidence.

I'm sorry you can't go right into the FET Sugar! I hope you get a wonderful surprise from going back to the old fashioned way and if not, you know you have your friosties waiting for next year! Praying you have happy news before then though!


----------



## Pothole

Sugar, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I know there is nothing we can physically do, but we are here for support. 

Tiniest tinge of blood this morning. So now I have to call the RE and we have to make a new plan. If this is implantation bleeding, which I doubt, it's easy. If it's not, then my cycle started 1 day early and that opens July back up. I will be at the beach without DH during prime BD time and we are leaving so early that Monday morning that I couldn't do an iui in office before we go. But with everything backed up one day, it's possible that I could trigger on Saturday and have the iui on Sunday. But that would mean that I need to know for certain *today* that I am not pregnant so I can start the Femara, then would require literally every single possible scenario to play out perfectly. If my follicles aren't big enough, no go. If the trigger shot takes any longer than 24 hours, no go. I am understanding your pampers commercial frustration, Mdc! This is not an accident or a casual process. This is math and science and heartbreak.


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning, all! :wave:

thank you AGAIN (and again and again) for all of your thoughts, prayers and wishes. We had our little chat last night so we're good. :hugs:

mdc - dang that temp drop! Or rather, dang the first hormone surge of the month not being the real one. I think you'll feel some relief after you have your IUI appt - just to have a plan in place and to feel like you have a little bit more help in the process feels really good. Oh, and my next u/s is Monday morning again, 8:30.

star - same for you, honestly. You just feel some relief handing over this responsibility to someone else for a bit. I have NO clue how people get preg on their own, especially when my friends have claimed 'immaculate conception' b/c after 2 kids already, they barely touch their husband. But BOOM, another baby. We chart and graph our bodies as well as a financial analyst handles the stock market, yet we can't get the 2 cells to come together! But I'm hoping you don't have to have that conversation at all!

dandi - What kind of work do you do? I work for a company where I get to work from home 100% (except when we have big meetings in MA) and I love it. We have employees all over the country. We are a software company that has software to assist Employers and Payers (Insurance Carriers) with their data maintenance and compliance documentation. Not Federal, but we have a hand in some of the federally-required docs re: health care (like your SPD you get from your company on the benefits they offer you). If you're not sleeping after reading that and are interested in just checking us out, PM me. :)
:dust: for you and a bfp in hopefully 8 days!!

sugar - I absolutely HATE that $$ has to stand in the way of our decisions. I have read good things about CoQ10 but haven't really seen much on DHEA. My RE said those wouldn't hurt but she couldn't 'recommend' them b/c there was no solid evidence that they truly helped. But they will help YOU feel like you are doing what you can, so I say go for it! And I hope that you get lucky soon naturally!

pothole - thank you and your fibers so much for the support!! :hugs: I hope to GOD that your pinches and aches and pains in weird places mean something good - 12dpo is definitely possible. We need another BFP in this thread! :dust: to you too! No pressure :haha: 

left - how are you doing?

jessie - how goes the world travel?

Hi to any I missed - kiley, maui

Happy Hump Day, girls!


----------



## Dandi

I'm a business manager in higher education. I do budgets, business plans, contracts, policy, etc. After I got my MBA, I just kind of stuck around in higher ed because it's what I knew, but I feel like I'm pigeon-holing myself a bit and I'm ready to try a different setting. I'll pm you, I'd love to look up your company and see if there's anything that may be a good fit!

I swore to myself that I wasn't going to test early this month, but I'm already getting the urge. I keep thinking that if I really did ov on cd 14, I could test as early as Saturday to see if anything's showing up. I also swore not to symptom spot, but I can't help but think about the twinges I'm feeling today (and yesterday). I looked back though and I had the same twinges last month, so I know they don't mean anything. Despite my good intentions every cycle, I loose all rational thought during the tww. I'm going to try to be strong and not test this weekend. :dohh:


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- I really hope you are that VERY rare instance where baby is just developing slower. You and LO will be in my prayers. Definitely start exercising again. Its worth a shot right? Could be great for baby and get his or her heart pumping a little faster. I am so sorry you are having to deal with this roller coaster of emotions! Praying things get better for you. I am happy you are still prego though. I believe in miracles! 

Sugar- Sorry you are not able to get any assistance yet. As far as supplements to get pregnant naturally, I researched the crap out of that when we decided to start trying. With being over 35, I wanted to up my chances anyway I could. I can not remember everything I took, but CoQ10 was among the supplements I took. I also took extra Vitamin D since I live in the Midwest and it was winter when we started trying. Lack of sunshine does affect fertility. A book that I read and recommend is "Making Babies" by Sami S. David, MD and Jill Blakeway, LAc. I got some really good tips from that book that I did not hear about anywhere else. I also read studies on how too much non-fat or low-fat dairy in your diet can affect ovulation ( https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/64192.php ). So I switched out a couple of my low fat servings to full fat dairy. Definitely do your research on supplements, there is a lot of information out there that may help. And you have nothing to lose with trying. 

mdc- Dang temp drop and AF! After hearing about your cervix dilation condition, I am thinking IUI is the way to go for you. I have a good feeling about it!

Hello to everyone else! Sending lots of baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## Star2011

Good morning Ladies,

Sugar just as i told Wish, miracles still happen and i also do pray that you get your miracle soon. We go through ups and downs, get drained financially, physically and emotionally trying to have a baby but deep down i believe that one day we will all be holding our miracle babies. Thinking about you Sugar.

Wish: Keep on talking to Lentil. Tell him/her we are all rooting for him/her. Your job sound like what my DH does. He works for a software consultation company, they mostly deal with SAP software. He sometimes works from home unless they have major meetings. 

Mdc: All the best with IUI. Did your Dr talk to you about a medicated cycle with the IUI? Mine did mention doing medicated cycle with IUI but we will talk more on our appt and decide on which route to take. 

Dandi: Best of luck with your job hunting and with a BFP! Dont let that temp drop put you down....you really never know with our bodies. You may still come out with a bfp. 

Pothole: Wish it was just easy to get what we want than making plans every month in this journey. Whatever decision you make ....am praying for the best. 

Left: how was your appt? Thinking of you. 

Maui: Time goes fast, before you know it you will soon be ready to O again. Praying for the best this coming cycle for you. 

Hello Jessie, Kiley, Smitco and anybody else that i missed. 

Afm; i finally got a peak opk last night and did my part of BD last night and this morning. Will put in some sessions today too. Praying for good news before that 
coming appt. 

Thinking about you all and praying for those bfp and sticky lentils!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies aren't ye the chatty lot !!! I can't keep up lol...... Personals later when LO in bed , for now ... I had my appointment yesterday . And ......... I got the green light !! The same day I got a Opk+ and a bd in !!! Lol not bad timing !! Sooo girls I'm offically in the Tww ! 

I need to start temping again and upping my game for next cycle :) I'm excited and scared to be trying for real again .... Its been nice in a way not to have the pressure but I ain't complaining !!! BRING IT ON !!!!! Y,ipeeeeeeee


----------



## Pothole

Well I am officially out and July is a no. Even though I won't be medicating, temping, BDing on schedule, or tww-ing next month, I am still going to stalk you ladies like mad. So keep up all the updates and I hope every single one of you is knocked up by the time I start again in August. Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole - that's CRAP!!! I was so hoping this was it. You did everything so well and timed it all right. Maybe a month off of this obsession will do the trick for August. I hope you have a wonderful vacation!!

dandi - it's so hard not knowing anything! I literally can't wait to go to bed so when I wake up, it's one day closer to whatever.

I'm SOOOOO excited for you, left!!! Green light, peak and BD all in one day! My fingers are crossed so hard that this is the time for you.

same with you, Star!! So filled with hope that this is your time! 

kiley - thank you for the support on exercising and for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers. Love your new pic!! How is little Ireland doing? are you feeling a lot of kicks yet?

Tomorrow is 8wks - It's weird, I feel like I'm now taking control of things, though I also realize I have no control. But it feels good - Lentil and I against the world (and all physics and biologic rationale!) right now!! Fruit smoothies, eggs, veggies, chicken, more fruit, water, protein shake, a good run/walk (haven't run in almost 2 months so couldn't make it all the way but it felt REALLY good) - I'm ON IT!! And really, it can't hurt - if I'm going to miscarry, I'm going to miscarry. Though this new little pact with Lentil is definitely making me attached. <3 who knows....maybe that was part of the problem?


----------



## Dandi

Yay left!!!!!!


----------



## KileyJean

Yay Left!!! That is great news!!

Pothole- So sorry you are out. Hopefully this month off will be just what you need. August will be here before you know it!

Wish- Good to hear you are back to your normal routine. You can at lease be in control of one thing! I did not go through what you are going through, but I do understand the lack of control thing. In the beginning I constantly worried... still do actually. I would love to tell you it gets better, but I am not sure that it does. Part of being a mama I guess. I am feeling her move now. I actually started feeling her around 15 weeks, but it was not consistent. It is now an every day thing and I am starting to pick up on a pattern of times of day she is active. And I totally forgot to tell you guys!! Now my husband is not 100% sure on my name choice of Ireland. It is still on the list, but back to the drawing board!


----------



## krasavitsa147

This is my first post, how interesting to read this thread! I'm also 38 and ttc #1. I never thought I wanted kids at all, then met my DH and learned the meaning of soul mate.

I went off BC mid-December, my body was "adjusting" till March. Just trying to hang in there and be patient, it's hard, though. I'm currently just keeping track of CM and CP, have not started temping, I may start to do that if we keep coming up negative. I have good signs, but DH may have some issues to deal with as well, I have the "6 months with no luck" appointment with my doc on Friday to start looking to see if anything is wrong.

Anyway, I just wanted to say hello, and thank all of you for writing about your experiences. It's good to see them and not feel so alone.


----------



## Dandi

Welcome and good luck this Friday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, krasa! good luck on Friday with your appointment. I hope you get a good plan in place!


----------



## jessiecat

Hi ladies,

Reading but not posting. Im thinking positive thoughts for all of you. 

Things have been crazy with house hunting, husband's job interviews and traveling to see family. My husband was offered a pretty incredible job in LA and we signed a lease on a house in Pasadena yesterday. We are now headed to Boston for my friend's wedding and then we're back in Texas for the first time in nearly a month to pack up and move. Im so ready to be settled in one place and begin my life with my little family. I have lived in 3 different states in the last 5 years and I'm so over it. 

Wish: omg. I am so so happy they werent able to do the D&C! Im really hoping this is your miracle baby. 

Im nearing the end of my pregnancy and i think i joined this thread last Aug or September... so that means someone else is due for their BFP. Who's it gonna be?

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, jessie! I do too but I just posted in another thread - I'm still not feeling any nausea or exhaustion, so I just have a feeling. They say there are 'lucky ones' who don't feel this but I don't think we could be THAT lucky - have this survive AND have no symptoms?? Even the boobs are not as sore and they certainly aren't any bigger than when we first started out. I'd think at 8 weeks we should see something changing in that area too.
Hopeful but realistic, that's how we are rolling.

Have a great time at the wedding! I hope it's on Saturday and not Sunday - better weather for you. Congrats to your DH on the great job offer too!! I'm glad you're getting your affairs in order quickly! I think we'll all be able to hear the giant sigh coming from SoCal once you finally get there and get settled!!


----------



## sugargully

Pothole I'll be thinking of you. See you (sorta) in August. 

Left that's great news and awesome timing.

Jessicat I want your life! I'm so tired of Texas. . 

I ran yesterday too Wish. Legs are pretty sore today.

Welcome Krasa!

Thanks for the kind words MDC and Dandi!

Hello everyone!


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, so sorry that $ are getting in the way. It sucks that being responsible and waiting until you are settled/ready gets 'punished' by insurance. I have also heard good things about Coq10. 

Dandi, I love telecommuting! Good luck with the search and hopefully all the activity will also turn into a BFP! And be strong about not testing, it is so hard. 

Pothole, talk about timing with IUIs! I am starting to get nervous because I know my travel is going to pick up soon and that will make IUI's more difficult for us, so that is why I wanted to jump into medicated this cycle. Alas, could not get into my doc until 7/2. Sorry you are out this month, but August is going to be hear before you know it!

Kiley, thanks. Luckily my cervical dilation should have fixed my problem for good, but it could have shrunk up so an IUI should bypass that problem and get me a BFP ASAP. Also, love your picture!

Star, good luck! I am trying to talk to my Dr into medicated sooner rather than later. I just think she may push back a little since I do O and my eggs appear to be great. I will just have to use my negotiating skills :haha:

Left, how AWESOME! Welcome back officially to the madness. 

Wish, sounds like you exercise and eating has gone smashingly! I will say I was a little surprised they said no exercise, but I think everyone has differing opinions. Even more reason fertility needs more clinical studies and guidelines. It is like the Wild West for [email protected]$k sake. 

Krasa, welcome to this awesome group of ladies! Everyone is super friendly, good listeners, and full of knowledge. Good luck on Friday! I avoided temping for quite a while, but I found it awesome to detect O! Well just don't go by my posts about the confusion I had the month. Ha ha ha!

Jessie, glad the end to your whirlwind is in sight. Hopefully we will have a slew of sticky beans here in the next few months! I feel some brewing. 

Nothing much for me (CD2), but eagerly reading everyone posts and spreading some sticky :dust:


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, forgot to say darn there is a name delima, but super excited she is being so active. Maybe when you meet her she will look like an Ireland and DH will succumb.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - well they really didn't say 'no' exercise, just mild exercise like walking, swimming and biking even. Well, I run and was really digging kickboxing and bootcamp before I started IVF, so those were out. I don't live near a place I can actively swim at, or am going to drop the $$ typically charged at a gym where they have a pool, and don't have a bike (and people drive nuts on my road). I have walked a few times but my loop takes about 45 mins so to find that time during the day was tough. Enough excuses, right? So I am going to go for a walk today after my last call (things are slowing down a bit at work too, that'll help), ran/walked yesterday and I'll do something on Saturday too. :)
I just looked at my belly in the mirror too - not liking this first stage of body transformation. Equals pudgy and bloated. :( But obviously I'll take it if lentil hangs on.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Thanks for the warm welcomes, ladies. Reading thru the thread it seems like you all have a great bond here together and good support for each other.

I'm a bit nervous for tomorrow, but my guess is it will be just the doc and I discussing a plan. I'm on CD 13, usually O around CD 16, so I'm not in a great spot to do any blood work right this moment. 

Sugar, you're describing the very thing that worries me the most. My insurance doesn't do a great job of covering anything related to IVF, etc. It does feel like punishment for waiting till we're ready and with the right partner.

Anyway, everyone have a great evening, and I'll be sure to update with what the doc thinks!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone just a quick hello . Ill be MIA for a few days . Off to London in the am till Monday for my mum and dads 50th wedding anniversary . Me and my 4 sisters . We are going to see a show too . Won't be on so sending you all love till I gt back !!! I'm sure ill have lots to catch up on ;)


----------



## smithco

Welcome krasa. I have just joined myself and am in the same beginning process like you. Have just started seeing a doc. It's a lot to learn about and he helped with things like doing it early in my cycle and often. Good luck tomorrow and don't be nervous.


----------



## Mdc

Happy Friday everyone!

Wish, I hope you stay bloated and pudgey :winkwink:

Krasa, good luck today! They might ask for CD21 progesterone levels next week 

Left, have fun in London!

Hi, Smith and everyone else! Hopefully everyone has some fun weekend plans.


----------



## Wish2BMom

how'd the doc visit go today, krasa?

left - have a BALL! so fun, I wish London was just a hop, skip and a jump away. I've never been but it's on our list!

sugar - right?? my legs still hurt from the other day!

mdc - :haha: thanks! I asked DH if he thought my boobs looked any bigger last night and he said no. I didn't think so either. 8 weeks and no new boobs to speak of! :) So I dunno - answers on Monday. I did almost just fall asleep driving on the way home at about noon - that's not like me to be so tired. So I just took a 1/2 hr nap. Ahhhh - don't tell my work!! ;)

have great weekends, everyone! <3


----------



## Dandi

I'm trying not to jump to conclusions ladies, but I'm having some symptoms that are making me hopeful despite my efforts to not be hopeful this month. Ugh! I had the same temp for five days in a row (thermometer isn't broken), which is very unusual for me. This morning I had a dip to right above coverline, but I woke up an hour early and was sweating profusely despite the lower temp. Anyway, all of that was strange, but the real symptom kicker is spotting today at 11dpo. My cycle could just be off and I may just be starting early, but this is the same thing I experienced at 10dpo when I was pregnant in January. So now I'm hopeful, dang it! Lol I tested yesterday and got a negative and wasn't going to test again until Thursday, but with the spotting it's going to be hard not to test again tomorrow. So basically I'm in the same situation as last month, I'm either pregnant or my cycle has switched up to something new again to completely throw me off. I'm going to be so annoyed if af shows up early.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wish: Appt with my doc was as anticlimactic as I thought it would be-I'm still just seeing my GP, and she felt that despite me reporting and recording signs that pointed to O every cycle that she would like to see a positive OPK and then decide what to do. She did write orders for hubs to have an SA done, since he recently stopped taking antidepressants, and I guess those can really mess with a guy's counts. 

Fortunately though, I was right at the point where an OPK would likely come back positive, so hubby and I picked some up on the way home. Ta-da: smiley face on the stick on the very first OPK I've ever done. So, I'll report that and see where she wants to go. Day 21 would be next Friday, so plenty of time to still get that level on this cycle. She did want my thyroid checked, so she drew blood for that.

I am completely with you on the cycle going loopy, Dandi. For whatever reason, i O'ed two days earlier than I had the previous three or four cycles. Usually on CD 16 (today) and instead I'm pretty sure it was Friday (CD 14). Had tentatively planned on BD on CD 13, 14, and 15 for sure. Ended up only BD on CD 12 and 14, so I know that there is a chance, but geez. Just when I thought I was figuring things out...but, the OPK helped me confirm a couple of things, I usually get tender on one side or the other, and based on the pos OPK Friday night and the negative one Saturday night, I think I can safely assume that the tenderness is related to ov. It had always been on the days that CM indicated O was probably happening, so good to know I wasn't imagining it.

Hope everyone had a great weekend-back to the ol' grindstone tomorrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

krasa - slowly but surely, a plan will come into place. I'm glad the OPK was saying you O'ed! Sounds like you had great timing.

dandi - seriously, our bodies are big jokesters sometimes!! I really hope that you're feeling legit things!!!! 

how was everyone's weekend? mine was actually pretty good, somewhat laid back. We hosted my BIL and SIL yesterday as an alternate Father's Day, to hang out with my FIL. I didn't really feel like hosting, it was chilly and rainy all day so I just wanted to hang in my sweats, but it was good they came down. I also 'hosted' or put together a mini shower for a friend of mine yesterday morning, so by the time the evening rolled around, i was about done with people! :)

just an update on me - u/s showed no HB today, so we're going in for the D&C tomorrow morning. It'll be nice to just have closure. They said they did see a 2nd gestational sac in there today that tried to implant but didn't. So the procedure will just take care of all of that.
So now we have to wait for my HCG to go back down to zero, have a normal cycle, and then on the next cycle we can start again. I think that means around the beginning of Sept. I think we're going to do another fresh cycle so we have (hopefully) the ability to xfer 2 embies again. Another chance at twins!! Please mother nature, help me out!! until then, I am going to enjoy our 4th of July pool party we're going to this weekend, open the bottle of wine that I've had waiting for me, and maybe even sign up for kickboxing for 2 months. I don't know, though. I'll wait to decide on that - too much going on in my head right now. :)


----------



## Dandi

I'm sorry Wish. I'm glad you were given the chance to wait it out though to be absolutely sure that the little lentil wasn't going to pull through and get any stronger. I hope you have found some kind of peace in that even though it's still a completely disappointing, unfair situation. I hope the D&C goes smoothly tomorrow and you have an easy recovery. I'll be sending thoughts your way!

Krasa, that's great that you got a positive opk on your very first shot! There's something so reassuring about seeing that smiley face. 

Seriously, our bodies really are jokesters. After last month, I wouldn't think anything about these symptoms this month if not for the spotting, which I've only had when I got my bfp. BFN for me this morning though. No more spotting today yet. I still have a little hope, but I'm telling myself that it's not likely. Af due sometime between Wednesday and Friday, so I'll probably test Wednesday again if she hasn't shown up that morning.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, dandi :hugs:

if yesterday was IB, then allow 3 days for it to show on any test. So hopefully Wed is the day!!!! my fingers and toes are all crossed for you!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, not that I am fostering more TTC craziness, but that does sound much like a implantation dip, implantation bleed, and some good symptoms. Hang in there and I am eagerly awaiting your test on Wed!

Krasa, sometimes I wish docs would listen to us better, but congrats on your positive opk! I love my doc but each time we want to go further I feel like I have to go in and talk with her about. Ugh...let's get this show on the road. Ha! Your bding still sounds pretty good despite the early O. 

Wish, sorry about the news, but it sounds like you are doing well and ready for the next cycle. Glad you are doing another fresh cycle and going for two embies! Enjoy this next month and exercise to your hearts content, have fun, oh yeah...bring on the wine! I will be thinking of you and sending positives juju that tomorrow goes well. Our weekend was good, but the highlight was we went to a baseball game and hubby got a foul ball!

Hi to everyone else!

Nothing to report on boring CD 6 I have my appt on Thursday and hopefully regular IUI next week. Luckily I will not be traveling around O, but kind of frustrated that we are not doing a medicated since I would have been around for all the monitoring. Worried next month it is going to be crazy with travel. I am getting two more clients (one in OH and the other in NJ). Guess I will just stay positive and wait and see. Going to go back and start my meditation sessions and just chill with me and my hippy positive fertility thoughts :rofl:


----------



## Mdc

Wish, thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: mdc, thank you my friend. Everything went well. Now to veg out and watch some movies or something. 

I hope you're all having a great day and have some fun plans coming up for the 4th (those in the States).


----------



## Dandi

So glad everything went ok! Rest up and veg out as long as you can. Give your body and mind all that they need to recoup!


----------



## KileyJean

Wish so sorry for your loss. I will be praying for strength for you and a quick recovery. Sounds like you have a good plan in place for round two. Stay positive, I know you will get your baby soon. My cousin had a failed IVF as well but now has two beautiful little girls. Keep your chin up and rest up! Have some wine for me on the 4th! ;)


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wish: I am so sorry to read your news. Glad everything went okay this morning, as one of the other gals said, rest your body and mind...I might add your heart as well. Mine goes out to you. I have never gone through something like that, and I admire your strength for handling things the way you are.

mdc: Sometimes boring is good...that's one point in my cycle when I'm not thinking about every little symptom. I know I shouldn't do that but dang, easier said than done.

dandi: That does sound good! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Looking forward to updates as they arrive!

I'm pretty boring at this point as well. 4 DPO, no different symptoms than any other cycle. Hubs has his SA scheduled for next Thursday, so we will see how things turn out there. Hoping for good results, but realistically we may be a little low there. Up until last month he was on two different antidepressants for PTSD...we tapered them off and he is doing really well (so proud of him!!) but the effects on the swimmers, as I understand it, can be really bad, and it takes a few months for them to regenerate. So although we are hoping for the best there, we are also preparing for news that isn't so great. The good thing is that if that is influencing our negative results, the effect is reversible.

Hope everyone is having a good week-my employer gives us Friday off as a holiday, so I'm halfway done!


----------



## Dandi

Krasa, I'm so glad you mentioned that. DH is also on several different anti depressants for PTSD and I've been trying to get him to go in for a SA. This little tidbit of info may be what I need to get him to make an appt.

No good news from me today. Spotting continued yesterday and temp drop to coverline this morning. Some spotting this morning, but nothing for the rest of the day. Just waiting for af to come on with it at this point. Just a super screwy cycle I guess. I will be so glad when (if!) my cycle gets back to pre mc characteristics. These cramps are for the birds!


----------



## sugargully

Here.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

Hi sugar! how are you holding up?

krasa - that is really good to know. I'm kinda surprised, knowing that, they would do a test so soon after he stopped the meds. Unless they want a baseline of sorts and do another in a month or two to see the results improve.

dandi - still HOH for you! :flower:

kiley - I got your wine covered. And maybe some spiked watermelon. :)

thank you for all of your thoughts yesterday. I think having 3 weeks to prepare for that was helpful. I mean, since the first u/s, they didn't think that things were going well. I am very comfortable with the monitoring they put you through with IVF. I've read some terrible things about being 11 weeks along and the baby actually stopped at 7 weeks or something. I'd hate not knowing.

anyway - I think it'll be around the beginning of Sept before we start our next cycle, so I'll be stalking you all. I'm too chatty to keep quiet, so I'll definitely be posting. :) I need to see some BFPs and babies growing! <3 you girls!


----------



## Star2011

Hello everybody,

Oh wish, am sorry about Lentil. He/she was in my prayers. I hope you are doing ok through all this. 

Hope everybody is doing well. Just stopped by for a bit. Its been a busy week at work. I ll do personals later....

Oh, welcome Krasavitsa.

Nothing going on with me; 5/6 dpo. Same old same old, nothing out of the ordinary to report.

Baby dust to all of us:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, star :hugs: little Lentil has gone to bean heaven. <3 I thanked it for allowing me to be pregnant, even for a bit.


----------



## Dandi

I'm so glad you're doing well Wish. It sounds like you're in a good place with things (as good as one can be in such a situation!). It's great that you have a plan and a time line of sorts. Now you can relax a couple of months, take the ttc pressure off of yourself, and be in a great place for your next round in September. 

No hope to be had here. AF showed this morning. I'm so angry with my body! I don't know what's going on with it. I just remembered last night that my doctor told me he found a fibroid during my D&C back in March. It had completely slipped my mind with everything else going on at that time, but now I'm wondering if that's what's causing the weird cycles the past two months. This was only the 3rd cycle of trying again though, so nothing to do put move on and try again!

I'm so glad that I will be away at a conference for the week leading up to AF's due date this cycle though. I'm not going to take any tests with me so I won't be able to test early and drive myself insane again.


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, I had no idea antidepressants affected sperm like that and I am a pharmacist. Fertility is a whole other world....if I had to go back there is probably a big need for a fertility focused pharmacist. Good luck with Dh's sperm test...glad I was out of town when my DH needed to do it last time bc he did not have fun to say the least...but got to do what you got to do. Hopefully the baseline will not be bad the the little swimmers will only get better and turn into super sperm :haha:

Dandi, damn the witch! Not cool!!! I forget, did you say you were going to make and RE appt if this month did not work? Shitty news about the fibroid, during something like what you were going through they should really write stuff like that down for you. 

Hi, sugar! Hope you are doing well!

Wish, you are doing so well after all this. Continue to take care of you (heart/mind/soul), and have some fun while you are at it :thumbup: Cannot wait to get you back on the saddle or DH or whatever (still my fav quote from you :winkwink: ). 

Star, hope work is not too bad and wishing you the best of luck!

Hi, to everyone else!

Not much going on here, just waiting for tomorrow. As DH and I were talking last night the thought of really going through with this made me so nervous. Not sure why...maybe because it is the next step and it makes all our other efforts seem like a failure (did I mention I hate failing at anything...yup still type A :haha: ). I know it is really not a failure, but it still feels that way at times. Man who knew getting knocked up would be so freaking hard. On a better note I tried something new for dinner last night and even skeptical DH liked it. I know I am kind of behind the times, but I made cauliflower rice. I have done cauliflower Alfredo, but not rice. I used it as part of a faux-chipotle burrito bowl with cilantro lime 'rice', some left over steak and all the other accoutrements. OMG....so yummy!

:dust: to everyone and here is to hoping for some BFPs!!!


----------



## Dandi

A fertility pharmacist would be awesome! Totally not a failure, but I know exactly what you mean. That's kind of what has me nervous about next steps. It will be heart breaking if I find out the last year and a half of trying was for nothing. I was going to make an appt based on the fact that I didn't get a temp spike after my positive opk, but then I did eventually get a spike 5 days later, so now I think I may be jumping the gun. Looking back on it now though, I'm wondering if I even ovulated at all this month since my temps really just had one odd spike but stayed pretty low overall this cycle. Not normal. In my mind I have a loose plan of waiting until we've tried 6 cycles post mc before going back to the doctor. Since I did get pregnant in January, I feel like I need some solid proof that there's a problem or they won't take me seriously...even though it did take a year to get that bfp. Ugh, so frustrating. In reality though this was the first month that we would have been trying anyway if we'd followed doctors orders and waited, so I guess that's something to make me feel better. Hopefully this month is the month for my cycle to regulate again. In the meantime, I'm going to try to get DH to do the SA!


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: You're an incredibly strong and positive woman and I sometimes think it would be amazing to be friends with you offline! Too bad I'm all the way across the country. Everything will work out. <3

mdc: cauliflower rice is on my list of "to-make recipes" !! have you ever made cauliflower mash? (like a mashed potato consistency). Delish

I'm sorry about AF, Dandi. 

I log on a few times a week hoping sooo much for good news from you all. We are packing the house up and getting ready for the movers on Monday. 

Sugar: We're totally going to miss Texas. it's so inexpensive to live here compared to where we're going. 

Hi to the rest of you ladies. Keep on at it!!!! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

crap, dandi! I'm so sorry she came again and you had such a screwy cycle. I hope it's just working out all of the kinks since your D&C.

mdc - :haha: I forgot about that. Yeah, DH isn't going to know what hit him when i can get my hands on him. It's been a long while!

jessie - you're so sweet <3 Of course it would be freakin AWESOME to be friends with me offline! :rofl: just kidding - I feel that way too - I'd just love to meet you and the other girls out for coffee and gossip and complain about this TTC junk every now and then. 

I hear you girls on feeling like a failure or that you've done EVERYTHING in your power and it's still not working out correctly - type A here too :wave:! You may feel a little relief when you go to the docs. It's weird to hand things over and honestly, weird that there's not SO much of a guessing game anymore, but it's ok. As long as you have a good doc, good nurses and as much communication as possible, I think it's worth it. You get a little extra care than you would conceiving naturally (more appointments to monitor everything), you know EXACTLY when you conceive if all works out, you get a heads up if things aren't developing right, you can have tests done to find out what happened when things didn't develop right (am I hitting on anyone's analytical needs here...?). A lot more answers than questions, I feel. My biggest hugs to those about to take that leap - it'll be ok!! We're all here to help you through it!


----------



## Dandi

Wish, you should be a counselor of some kind, you're so positive and encouraging all the time! Or maybe a spokesperson for assisted fertility methods, because I'm sold, lol! "(am I hitting on anyone's analytical needs here...?)"... Ding ding ding, right here!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA! oddly enough, I was a Psych major b/c I wanted to go into counseling. But I'm too lazy to go through 8 yrs of schooling, at least, to make any kind of money at it. I'll just do it on the side now while being an analyst in my day job!! :) I'm glad it helped!!

and speaking of being nervous about new things - cauliflower rice?!? how does that even happen?
I just made a mango salsa to go with our lime mango salmon tonight, that I'm having with a glass of wine b/c I figured out how to do a query in Access all by myself. :wohoo: it's the small things!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Hi everyone!

Mdc: Yeah, I would love to have a fertility pharmacist! You're sure you don't want to do just a little bit more school? :winkwink: On the antidepressant research, to be honest, it is still a bit thin-not too many studies out there yet, but after talking with a urologist (I'm blessed to be in a location with a huge teaching hospital), my doc thought the possibility should be looked at. Most of the research specifically focusing on male fertility and antidepressants showed a correlation between specific flavors (Prozac, the research on Wellbutrin was also starting to be done, but not a lot out there yet) and reduced counts, increased abnormal morphology, and decreased motility. And wouldn't you know it, DH was on both of those. So, as of this second, we don't know for absolute certain if there is an effect on him, and if there is, how severe it may be. So, this would be the baseline read that Wish spoke of.

Dandi, I did not think to ask whether it was just those specific antidepressants, or the entirety of those classes of antidepressants in general. Maybe I can ask my doc that. At any rate, hopefully you can get DH to get the SA. I don't know if the PTSD in your house is combat-related like mine, but I see it as just one more unfair thing that folks that have already been hurt have to go through. The treatment feels worse than the disease at times. I was lucky in that hubs is willing to do whatever he can to help us get there. Also...GD the witch! Everything you described seemed promising. But, let there be wine over the holiday weekend for you!

Wish: September will be here before you know it. You have an incredible outlook and I don't know that I would do half as well in the same situation. I know I don't know you well yet, but :hugs:

Hope everyone else is having a great week.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, sounds like a great plan. You are so right you got pregnant before so just need to catch the next sticky egg!!!

Jessie, good luck with the movers. I despise moving, but I bet you are so excited to get settled. And yes I love cauliflower mash! I have also done a parsnip purée also yummy!

Wish, such a great way to think about making the next leap. My poor doc is going to be inundated with my own TTC version of 1000 questions. Ha! And my mouth is salivating about your mango salmon. 

Krasa, sounds like you got everything in a row and have done your own research. Although there is not track for a fertility pharmacist I do have access to medical journals (and I am geeky about research) so if any of you ladies have questions I can look into it. 

Hi to everyone else!

Afm, just sitting in the docs office waiting...waiting...waiting. 

Ok, as I was getting ready to post the doc came in. So IUI all natural this month next week and then adding Femara next month. I am aiming for a double IUI and I heard it helps. So in all my nerdy research IUI success is crappy, but I really think it comes down to timing and there are so many factors. Warning getting very detailed here! So opks detect O usually 24-36/48 hours, if you only opk once a day you have a lot of hours to miss the peak, IUI washed sperm are super speedy and can move out of the Fallopian tubes in 6-12 hours, and the eggs live for 24 hours (doesn't this seem like a mathematical SAT question?). To top it off many docs only do IUI a certain time of day. So here is my plan...drum roll please...hopefully IUI in the doc first to make sure my cervical dilation worked #1 and #2 want to make sure nothing freaky happens and then have an at home IUI 12 hours later. I know it sounds granola/freaky a home IUI, but the more I think about it the timing is so crucial so it may just have to happen. Man the things we do! Unfortunately the one bad thing is I have a must be at meeting on Thursday morning for 5-6 hours and of course it would have to fall on the most likely day to O. UGH! Maybe me stressing about it will push a positive opk out at least 8 hours. Again, crazy much :ROFL: 

Hope all the U.S. folks have a great long weekend. Hopefully headed to my last wine tasting trip for the next 9 months to Sonoma tomorrow because all my craziness will pay off. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! I hope everyone had a great weekend! I certainly did - back to clean eating and drinking again. 

mdc - you've got your plan down to the detail, that's incredible!! Wow, do I hope this works for you! So when is all of this going down? what cd are you now? 
And most importantly, how was the wine tasting in Sonoma?? Sounds so fun!

I think we have some testers this week, right? Or soon? Star? Left? maui - how are you doing?

jessie - good luck with your move today and throughout this week! I hope everything goes smoothly. Soon you'll be a California girl!


----------



## Mdc

Hello TTC besties!

Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Wish, I think sometime later this week. We had a little scare because the damn fancy CB advanced opks said I had a peak CD11. Say what?!?! Same damn thing as last month, with no temp rise. We could not have gotten anything done on Sat anyways so I just went with my gut it was an early surge. Sonoma, we HOT but very lovely. 

Hi to everyone and cannot wait to hear about what you all did for the 4th and if anyone tested!


----------



## Dandi

Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend (for those in the U.S.). We did absolutely nothing and it was glorious! We went to see a movie Friday and then avoided the crowds the rest of the weekend. It rained most of the time and we were utterly lazy. So relaxing!

I took the relaxed time to research what may be keeping me from getting pregnant and convince DH to go ahead with the SA, so yay for small victories! Hopefully we can get him an appt in the next couple of weeks. And I have an appt today to have my thyroid and hormone levels checked. I have a feeling I'm hypothyroid and have estrogen dominance. I have almost all of the signs, but I guess we shall see. It feels good to be taking some steps to help us figure out what's going on though. Fingers crossed that we hear good news or at least something that we can work on and improve.

Can't wait to hear what this week holds for everyone! Who's testing?


----------



## Star2011

How y'll doing?

Mdc- Hope you get the bestest news ever with your natural IUI. Glad you enjoyed Sonoma.

Wish- Thanks for cheering, September is just around the corner and we will all be cheering you. I love your attitude by the way:)

Dandi- Praying for good news with your lab results and DH SA. Yay to small victories!

AFM, DH and had a good 4th of July weekend. We drove to Chicago(its only 4 hrs from our place) and spent time with friends and did some sight seeing in the windy city. Just got back this morning and now back to work. 12/13 dpo and no out of the ordinary symptoms. I have the usual fullness of boobs. I have my appt next week and we will see whats next. 

Hello to the rest of the Ladies!


----------



## Star2011

I havent tested yet. Waiting until AF is late.


----------



## Mdc

Sounds like Dandi and Star had a great 4th. 

Dandi, glad you are taking the reigns and getting the SA for DH and some base labs for you. 

Star, what day is AF due?

Hi to everyone else!

Just headed home myself on a long flight. No o yet, but a temp drop so any day. Trying to hold to POAS until inland for my connection 2 1/2 hr to go. Yikes. Never thought just POAs would take so planning. Not like I can do it on the plane and bring it out to watch for the smiley. :haha: My meeting on Thurs got cancelled on this week is wide open to get an IUI that morning if needed. No call from the granola at home IUI people yet...arrgh. Don't they know the time is ticking.


----------



## Pothole

Oh ladies I miss you this month! I am so ready to get to August so I can try again. I will say though, if I were pregnant, or even thought I could be this month, I couldn't be doing this trip. I teach Special Ed, but I also do respite. This week I am at the beach with a former student and her family. I am lifting, transfering, and wearing myself completely out. I am having a great time, and I'm so glad I am able to give her family this break. But come August...all baby making, all the time!


----------



## sugargully

Pothole we have the same career! Also, providing Respite is an amazing gift for the families you help. You've inspired me to look into it.


----------



## Pothole

Sugar, it is honestly the best job. I love teaching, but that one on one connection, the bonds you form with families, and I'll be honest, the lack of all that soul crushing paperwork, makes it such a joy for me. It reminds me of why I was drawn to this field and restores me when the drain of endless testing and meetings wear me out. I currently have 2 boys and a girl I work with individually, and they keep me hopping. Oh I love those kids!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, pothole and sugar - you guys are amazing! I don't know if I could work with kids, I really think it takes a special person to work with kids, geriatrics and special needs. You are angels on earth!
(for the record, I feel like I work with kids on the daily sometimes with these clients!!)

and pothole, we miss you too! August will be here sooner than we care for it to be, in the 'wishing away summer'-thinking. :) Football starts soon!! AHHHH!

mdc - so funny, stupid planes. They aren't conducive to a lot of things with our lives but I do feel the same way as Louis CK did in one of his acts - every time we sit on a plane and get ACROSS THE COUNTRY in hours, we should just celebrate its awesomeness and not act like the d*ck our left who didn't get enough bags of peanuts. :rofl:
If I may, I'd like to ask MDC Pharmacist a question? first, are you a doctor? do I call you Dr. MDC? :) secondly, another very intelligent and knowledgeable lady on another thread posted this the other day and i found it fascinating: https://labdoor.com/rankings/prenatal-vitamins
do you know if this holds water? She said it probably does b/c our supplements aren't regulated. So if this is right, I've been taking prenatals with a C rating for over 2 yrs. I'm so happy about that.....not. i've been taking Vitafusion and it specifically says that they've overstated by 306% how much folate their vitamins have!!!
lastly - yay for your O and being home now!!! get to BD'ing!


----------



## Dandi

Oh jeez! I've been using a D+ prenatal. =/


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, i'm making a run to the Vitamin Shoppe in a few mins. Grr....


----------



## krasavitsa147

Hello everyone,

Glad to hear that gals in the US had a good and relaxing holiday weekend. I had one myself, didn't do much of anything, which is in itself a switch up for me.

Not much to report here, CD 26. No symptoms different from any other cycle, but, no impending AF symptoms, either. I won't test unless AF is late, and she hasn't failed me yet! Should show up Friday/Saturday, since I O'ed two days early and I think my LP is pretty close to 14 days as a general rule. 

If that chart is correct, I'm taking a D+ prenatal as well and will be making a stop sometime soon.

I was out of town at a conference Monday/yesterday, and came home to an ill 16-year-old furbaby. He's refusing to eat and drink and his breathing is labored. Called the vet this morning, and he's out of town until next Monday. It's going to be one of those weekends coming up, I think. My cat has been a faithful friend for so many years, and it just sort of feels like we are coming down to it for him. He's had some health issues over the years, mainly diabetes, which has been reasonably well-controlled with insulin. 

At this point, I may be relieved to see the witch show up...cause then, bring on the wine...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh krasa, I'm sooooooo sorry for you and your fur baby. My heart is breaking for you. :cry:
I have a 12 and 13-yr old myself and it absolutely kills me to think we have limited time left with them (though they are both in stellar health, knock on wood). I'm taking my older one to get her teeth cleaned soon and they have to put her under and i'm SO nervous, but I also don't want her teeth to get so bad they give her sepsis. 

I got my new pills - I got the 2nd one on the list. The guy at the shop said that they were the most popular, everyone comes in for those (the Garden of Life ones) - said they are vegan and they sell one that has something to soften it for the stomach. So bye-bye to my fruit chews, hello 3 pills/day.


----------



## Dandi

Sorry to hear about your furbaby Krasa. =(

I just ordered the Megafood vitamins from amazon. 4x a day! I'm going to run out of room in my vitamin organizer.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole and sugar, you both are amazing. I know some great people with special need kids and respite is a God send for them. Most people don't understand even having one hour to themselves is such a luxury for there mind, body, and soul. 

Wish, love the quote and yes technically a doctor, but I only make people that annoy me call me that, so mdc is still good here. :haha: As for the study it 'may' hold some truth. Technically since 2007 (smaller companies had until 2010 to comply) all dietary supplements are regulated by the FDA under the federal regulation Current Good Manufacturing Practices (CGMP). Unlike prescription medications (including rx prenatals), over the counter (OTC) prenatals do not have to go through the the full process of a New Drug Application (NDA). However the safety and efficacy of prenatals is well established so I would not worry about them not going through an NDA. IMO that is really more problematic for things like herbals because there is usually way less validated studies to prove their efficacy. That being said obviously there is room for regulatory improvement. It does appear this site is legit in their testing and do not appear to be getting money from manufacturers so no conflict of interest. For Vitafusion even though it is a C, there is nothing really bad. Just a lot more folic acid (not bad for those TTC). For some seizure patients they actually use up to 4mg (not the mcg for most) because meds can decrease the levels leading to birth defects. For the rest of us water soluble vitamins we generally just pee out if the body does not need them. The ones you need to be cautious of are the fat soluble vitamins (A,D,E,K) because they can be toxic if ingested at high levels. For the others I would look at them individually. Kind of hard to see how they come up with the safety and projected efficacy outcomes, so hard to tell how bad is bad. I think it is based off mostly of the color dyes (newer evidence is leaning toward 'some' people may be sensitive still many more studies are needed). Not sure if any of these are really that bad even the D ones, so I would not stress too much. However, I can understand if people switch...sounds like some of you did :winkwink:

Krasa, hope the witch stays away and I am so sorry about your kitty. My oldest kitty did that just before I went on a long girls week trip and I was so stressed, but she bounced back. So hard when you fur babies have been around so long.

Afm, 3 minutes sitting in the airport stall and no LH surge. My temp back up (still normal pre-O) so I though I would get something this morning but not yet. Will test is a couple hours to see if I get a peak. Yikes! Getting so close. Tick tock...this part is more nerve wrecking than the normal TWW!


----------



## Mdc

That is my 'book' posting for today!


----------



## Pothole

Krasa, I am so so sorry your furry baby is not feeling well. My kitty is 15 and has been diabetic for 2 years. He is, thankfully, doing really well, but I really hate leaving him. Sometimes I wonder if he's holding on till I have a human baby to love.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, mdc! That's what I was hoping you'd say. :)
so it sounds like I didn't need to spend that money yesterday but it's clearly ok if I did. is there any harm in going back and forth? meaning, I took a new one today and have to take those 3x/day. When I'm out of those, i still have my unfinished bottle of Vitafusion - is it ok to go back to those to finish them out?
ugh - airport testing, the things we do! I hope you get your surge as you expected to get it tomorrow or Sat. Then hopefully you'll be home with DH and not on travel?


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I would not worry about switching back to the Vitafusion to finish them out. 

Hope everyone else is doing great. 

So....opk positive this morning so I just got done with my first IUI after looking back at it a comical morning (trust me it wasn't that way if you asked me earlier). So I called my doctors office first thing and she said she wanted me to come into today. Great I thought and then drama happened. For some reason the usual protocol they do sending us to their usual spot for the specimen and washing decided they are no longer doing that and they have to do a full intake get all our labs and set an appointment before even doing just a washing. So yes....kind of freaked me out. Luckily they also work with another fertility center and they were able to get DH in for a sample, we went to get lunch, retrieved the sample, drove 20 min to my other docs office, and got the IUI. Whew! Funny aside you store the washed sample in your bra...I joked with them I needed bigger boobs to keep the swimmers warm. LOL! The worst part is my doc used a tenaculum on my cervix, if you don't know what it is don't google it (I warned if you just did...it is not pretty). Not horrible, but not very fun either. So one IUI down and one more tomorrow to help improve our chances to catching the fertile little eggie since it is good from release to fertilization for 24 hours. I have the phrase from Finding Nemo in my head for DH's swimmers 'just keep swimming...just keep swimming'. Just as long as they don't swim too far. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Dandi

Very exciting day Mdc!!! In your bra, really? Lol, who would've thought? I hope all goes just as well in the morning. And then the wait begins... Crossing everything for you!


----------



## sugargully

I'm Very excited for you MDC! Funny the things we must do when ttc. Glad it went relatively well. Thankfully your dr. had a back up plan.


----------



## Star2011

Goodluck Mdc. May this be your cycle! Cant wait for good news. 

Praying for your fur baby Krasa. 

Afm, cd 2 here. AF decided to come. Here to another cycle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA, mdc - what a day! seriously, this whole thing is a comedy of errors sometimes, when you think about it. I'm sorry I forgot this was your super-structured IUI. I will be really frustrated for you if it doesn't work out. But it DOES work and I've heard of it happening on this site, and you've got the best plan in place, so here goes!! WOO!
and yeah, those sperm would have died if that was me carrying them...

star - I'm sorry AF got you again. Stupid :witch:

sugar - those temps are looking good!

krasa - how's kitty doing?

left - are you ok? how are things going?

I hope everyone else is doing well in your corner of the world. Happy Friday! :hugs:


----------



## jessiecat

coming out of my stalking mode to wish MDC the best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope this is it!! (hehe love the finding nemo quote. we had that movie on repeat in our practice). It's so important to find humor in everything that happens in life.


----------



## KileyJean

Just popping in to send lots of luck to Mdc!!! I will be stalking your TWW!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies :) so so sorry I've been MIA , roadworks in our area had the Internet connection down !!! Just look what I got Sunday morning ............
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Left wonderin

You could have knocked me down with a feather !!!!! I was sooo shocked !!! We only got the go ahead on the 22nd June , that days got a Opk + . We DTD ONCE ...... That was it ..... I'm super scared and super excited at the same time . Going to try really hard to remain positive :)


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh! Let me pick my jaw up from the floor! Congratulations! Talk about quick, lol. I guess that green light came at the just the perfect time!


----------



## Left wonderin

Definetly Devine intervention !!!! We have everything against us . Age, thyroid problems , oh on anti Ds and a smoker !!!! Thank GOD :)


----------



## Mdc

Omg Left. That is so amazing!!!!!! I would do kart wheels for you, but my butt is propped up in the exam table. I just had to say holy crap you did it!

Hopefully this starts a whole slew of BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and Fxing! Iui number 2 successfully completed and bring on the TWW! I have a good feeling about this time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh.


----------



## Wish2BMom

my.


----------



## Wish2BMom

GOD!!!! LEFT!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :ninja:

I can't believe it!!!! I'm so happy that it happened for you so quickly!!!!!!
I am really just so elated, this made my week!!! Now let's stay sticky, little Irish bean!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) that made me smile from ear to ear !!!!!!! I SERIOUSLY CANNOT BELIEVE IT !!!! PINCH ME !!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Now let there be NO TALK of being too old !!!!IM years ahead of ye all !!!!!!!! Your all SPRING CHICKENS !!!!!! Years n years left :)


----------



## krasavitsa147

Hi everyone,

First...GAAHH!!!! Left, I am so, so thrilled for you! I mean, I have no words to express. You have made my week, thank you! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you!

Mdc, thank you for the laughter as I followed the day you had! Keeping fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for you.

I want to tell all of you thanks for showing compassion regarding my sweet kitty. With his vet out of town till Monday, we have been riding it out at home. Going to his own vet is traumatic enough for him, I just couldn't force him to go to a stranger for something like this. We have an appointment with his vet Monday morning. Based upon how he has been doing--heavy, labored breathing, can't walk more than a few steps, won't eat or drink unless I syringe-feed him--I am expecting the worst and to have to say goodbye to him at that time.

DH had his SA yesterday, I'll keep you all posted with how that goes. I'm out for this month, as the ol' witch has just started to rear her ugly head. Right on time. I'm ok with that right now, 'cause I could surely use a glass of wine.

Hugs to all of you, TTC sisters.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm going to keep all my updates pg related in the other thread . I am however sticking around here as usual to cheer you all on to your BFP :) 

I'm so so sorry about your kitty , its so hard when they are not well and we have to say goodbye . We had to get our dog PTS at Christmas time . It was such a sad time but sadder watching him suffer when unwell . I still miss him everyday he was such a goofie dog !


----------



## Star2011

Thats a beautiful miracle Left! Am so excited and happy about your BFP! We needed some good news to cheer us up in this thread! Cant wait to read your updates whether here or on the other thread! Congratulations again!


----------



## Mauijaim

Congrats Left! It's like they always told us growing up...it only takes one time! Very happy for you!

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. It's been a busy summer but we're having fun. We're going to be blue heeler puppy parents at the end of August. First dog for me, I've always had cats, so I'm a little nervous. My husband is super excited. She was born on 6/25 and just opened her eyes this week. We just needed something to shift our focus away from TTC. We're taking a break from the whole thing and just living our regular lives, striving for happiness and healthiness. Seeing an RE isn't off the table, but we're not ready yet. The big 3-9 comes for me next week so I know we need to make some decisions soon if we're going to do it, but for now, we're just chillin and looking forward to bringing home another fur baby.

Best of luck to all of you! I'll still be stalking!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mau a new family member how exciting . Fur babies are the best :) if you need any advice about puppy feel free to ask , I've quite a bit of experience ( worked for a dog rescue for years ) oh and an expert to hand oh is a dog behaviourist . Its such an exciting time :) have you thought of any names yet ?? 

So since I'm playing catch up where is everyone in their cycles now ? Sorry to ask but feel I've been away for ages and its only been 10 days !


----------



## Dandi

Yay for puppies! Your very first puppy, that's going to be exciting, lol. I have to say that our dogs definitely help me balance out from the ttc craziness. They are so funny and loving. I hope you enjoy being a dog mom!

I'm cd 11. We're taking it easy this month though. I don't feel like anything is going to happen until we get my thyroid results and DH's SA done. Monday will be a week since my dr appt, so I'm hopping for a call. The dr said he would be surprised if I don't have a thyroid disorder based on symptoms and family history and if so many of his patients end up pregnant very quickly once regulated. So I'm kind of praying that that's what's wrong and that it explains everything. DH has an appt next Friday for his initial appt with urologist, I hope the do the SA the same day bc otherwise that pushes us back to the first week of August based on our schedules. So for now, we're going to BD every other day (taking a SMEP break), and just cover our bases just in case, but really we're kind of on hold for a bit.


----------



## KileyJean

OMG CONGRATS LEFT!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Pothole

Left!!!!! That news just made my week!!! I am just so happy for you!


----------



## jessiecat

LEFT: OMG!!!!! What a wonderful surprise!! You've been so supportive of everyone for so long. BTW, you guys only DTD ONCE? Crazy!!!!
Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - I'm still bonkers-excited for you!! please feel free to post here, but where are you going to be posting preggers stuff? i want to follow you!!

maui - that's so exciting about the new puppy! I've been somewhat wanting one - we have 2 kitties (12 and 13 yrs old) and they are kinda set in their ways and I think introducing a new puppy would freak them out or at least take years off their lives. So we'll stay put with them right now and get a puppy later. My FIL has a giant german shepherd that I call mine anyway. And quite honestly, all of his shedding, drooling and yard bombs are what make me only 'kinda' want a puppy! :)

krasa - good luck with the vet today. I'm thinking about you. Hold your kitty tight with hugs and love. :cry: then have that wine, for sure.

jessie - I can't believe you only have 5 or so weeks left! how's the move going? did you find a doc in CA yet??

kiley - love your pic! how are you doing?

dandi - i'm happy for you and your break. This stuff can make us so crazy obsessed, it's tiring. And just look at Left for quick thyroid turnaround pregnancies!!!

mdc - I know you're only a couple days post IUI but when is AF/testing day? Do you go in for a blood test after IUI or do you test yourself?

afm - not much going on here. DH and I had sex for sex's sake and it was wonderful!! I'm purposefully not using 'BD' b/c it wasn't baby dancing :) But after that we totally got into a fight and weren't normal all weekend. It's mostly my fault and I have to fix it. I hate fighting with him or him feeling any less than the incredible man I think he is. :cry:


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, thinking of you and your kitty today. :hugs: And that witch is so mean, but hopefully the wine helped you a little. 

Left, I am still so excited for you! Cannot wait to see your preggo posts in the other thread or here, either way is good for me. You have been such a great cheerleader for all of us now it is time for us to cheer you on. 

Maui, how exciting about the new puppy and I would not be surprised if a sneaky BFP comes soon after. I swear sometimes our bodies are just waiting for us to move on and then BAM! And happy birthday week! I hope you are doing something fun. 

Dandi, I hope your doc calls today. The waiting is the worst. Just look at left, once her thyroid (I think a different type, but still) was regulated she got her BFP right away. A month 'off' is odd, but it was refreshing at least for me. Still you never know!

Wish, yeah for good ole' sex the BD stuff is usually for the birds! Sorry about the fight and even more sorry it affected your weekend. All this stuff is so difficult and fights are bound to happen (even not about TTC) out of frustration. Big :hugs: We are always hear to listen. Testing day for me is likely next Friday with just the old fashion way...POAS. 

Afm, DPO 4 or I guess the lingo is dpiui 3, so not much going on just trying to relax. I have been talking to little ziggie (short for zygote) making sure it grows up to be at strong blast (blastocyte). LOL! Geeky I know, but I think positive visualization will help me this time because for the first time I think damn this will work. Honestly I am trying to stay really positive because the timing was SO awesome. So FF has me O'ing on Thursday the same day as the positive opk, which I think is early since opk at 8pm Wed night was still negative. But if it is right I am so glad we did the first IUI Thursday afternoon. I think the docs for both IUIs felt it was probably too soon to do the first based on their facial expressions when I said my opk was positive Thursday am, but I would have been torn if I waited to Friday to do the first one and FF said I O'd Thursday. So with his great counts/motility (1,000,000,000...yeap 1B one had to meet the egg right!) we could not have planned it better. DH was so sweet and insisted to drive me to the appt both times. Really the second time I figured I would go solo, but he kept asking if I wanted him to come. He finally said well I better come because I do not want you to miss a turn and get stressed. Isn't that why they invented navigation LOL! Even placed his hand on my belly the other night and said hello to the baby to be. Trust me he does not get mushy much, so I was kind of surprised. 

So here is to likely the longest TWW yet! Let's get a landslide of BFPs all around. :dust:


----------



## Dandi

I love that you're having such a good feeling about this Mdc! Positive thinking really works! I can't wait until test day. Sending sticky bean vibes your way!

Left's good news totally has me feeling better about the possibility of a thyroid problem. =) I know that wait was difficult, but to get such happy news so soon after getting things straightened out is definitely encouraging! I talked to the nurse this morning and my results are back, just waiting on the doc to review before they call me about them. I logged in to the online portal that the doc's office has and noticed that they listed that he felt a thyroid nodule on my visit, so I'm expecting my levels to be off.

Taking a month off pretty relaxing. The doctor didn't say anything about waiting as of yet, so we're still somewhat trying, but not obsessively. We're bding every other day, but I'm not using preseed, not doing the lovely pelvic prop afterwards, etc, but I'm still temping and opking to track what's going on. CD 13 with a temp spike and no high opk yet, so definitely odd. If this was a really trying month, I'd be worrying myself to death about it, so it feels really good to just shrug it off and keep on going.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani I'm also on a thread where others have had thyroid issues . I'm the only one over active everyone else was under or hypo . Three others got their BFP immeidatly after they got their levles sorted out . Ill send you the link if you like :) do you know your numbers ? Ie your level ? Make sure and ask . For pregnancy they like it to be between 2.5- 0.5 . I started out at 0.05 !! Now I'm 1.07 . Normal range is from 5- .5 but for preg they like it to be lower . 

Mdc I've everything crossed tightly for you this month !


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - I love how positive you are being too! I, too, talked to my little bundles of cells! hahaha - come on, ziggie!! And I can't even believe DH has that many sperm! That's incredible!

left - when do you go in for a blood test? will you have a couple to see levels rising? guess you wouldn't have to since you did everything au natural! I still can't believe it - you did what you needed to do to make your body safe for a baby and BAM! Dreams do come true!!


----------



## Dandi

Left, I may take you up on that. I'm waiting to hear my results today!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish they don't take bloods here or measure levels !! Actually they do nothing till 12 weeks when you have a booking appointment and ultra sound to date the pregnancy . So two lines on a test is all you get ! And 8 weeks of worry !! Keeping busy helps me not go crazy ! For sure I felt like time was running out for me with all that waiting !! I've a long road to go but I can't ask for a better start :) I'm trying very hard to not worry after all NOTHING I do now will change the out come for this LO but I'm so hoping they are here to stay :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani make sure and get the numbers !


----------



## Left wonderin

My friend had one LO with help of Ivf and started another one for no 2 . She was told her levles were a bit off and she has been puton medication for 6 weeks to bring her levels to the optimum level . She was told hers are within normal limits for a person not ttc but to give her the best chance with ivf they reccomed they are at optimum level.


----------



## elliecain

Hi. I've started reading through this thread but it's going to take me ages, so I thought I'd introduce myself first then get reading!

I've been stalking forums for a while, but just joined up today, as I am getting really down and need some support. My husband is struggling to know how to support me - his idea of support is to say that I need to stop thinking about it...! 
I do get that he just doesn't know what to do, but he really doesn't understand the absolute, desperate desire to have a baby that is coursing through me all the time.

I'm 38 and my husband is 41. We got married 2 months ago (4 days after my 38th birthday) and have been ttc since January, so about 7 cycles now. We met 18 months ago and the quick wedding was partly due to both of us wanting kids and my needing to get a move on!

I have wanted children for as long as I can remember, but I went through some things during my 20s and early 30s that made a relationship impossible for me. I had almost given up on ever having my own family, when I met Robert. The fairytale is nearly complete...

The first few months of trying, I didn't have much idea about anything other than the need to bd in the middle of my cycle. On the third month my very regular 28 day cycle was cut short by 5 days. I am sure something happened and wonder if it was unsuccessful implantation. Then I had 2 28 day cycles again and the last 2 have been 27 days.

I have used advanced OPKs for the past 2 months and I started using the Fertility Friend app to chart things about 6 weeks ago. I finally got a BBT and starting temping about a week ago.

Last month, I had day 21 bloods done and this confirmed ovulation. I have an appointment with a hospital gynaecologist on 29th July (the day before my next AF is due) but Robert has to wait until November for a SA... I had to book this, as he kept "forgetting"...

AF 2 weeks ago was soul destroying. I honestly thought I had done everything and there was no reason for her to show up. I am quite a control freak (I'm a teacher!) and I find it really hard to accept that this is out of my hands. I can only do so much but the rest is up to mother nature. This is not something I am dealing well with and it is driving me crazy, especially as Robert doesn't want to talk about every detail of the process.

This month I am following SMEP, using preseed and have also got some softcups, though I am not too sure about these! We bd on CD7, CD10 and due to bd tonight and for the next few nights (CD12-14 - I should ovulate on Thursday, going by last 2 months) before a night off then a final bd.

I'm feeling quite positive, as I have read loads of success stories where people used preseed and also some good things about the SMEP. I just wish so much that my age wasn't relevant. 

So that's me. Any advice to help me cope better with all this would be gratefully received. I'm currently struggling not to cry most of the time and am getting more and more obsessed with it all. Also, can anyone help with how I should talk to Robert about this so he gets how I feel?

Thanks :) xx


----------



## Pothole

Welcome Ellie. This is an incredible group of ladies and I think you will find loads of support here. If you don't mind me asking, what part of the world are you in? I ask because a simple test like an SA is done in office and takes less than a day to get results back. I cannot imagine why you would be pushed to November for that. Many Reproductive Endocrinology groups allow self referals. I qualified for immediate assistance due to my age at 36. If you love your obgyn at your visit, that's great. But if you feel like the treatment plan is not assertive enough, look into an RE. My REs office did my initial assessment, blood work on cd 3 and cd 21, my husband's SA, prescribed clomid, then femara, 3 cd 12 follicle scans, and two trigger shots of novarel. AF is due on 20 July and I'll start another round of Femara, have another scan, then get an iui, all in the same office. I am a complete control freak (also a teacher) and having the entire arsenal of baby making doctors in one place, with one chart, and one goal...it's very comforting. Plus, as much as I adore the BFPs on this forum, and I really do squeal like a little girl over them all; it's nice that there are not pregnant women in the waiting room. It would be a little heartbreaking to see a bunch of ladies about to give birth while I am waiting to drop my knickers in a cold room and endure the speculum.


----------



## Mdc

Good morning everyone!

Dandi, hope you got the results yesterday. How is the job hunt going?

Ellie, welcome to this lovely group and I second everything pothole said. Great group of caring and knowledgable young (pfftt...on this advanced maternal age BS :winkwink: ). My ob ordered the SA for my DH also (without seeing him) so maybe you could ask? Or, did you go through a urologist? We tried that first and they said it was going to be about a month wait. Yuck! Sounds like we both have pretty similar situations. We just got married in Oct and actively TTC since (now cycle 9), and it is so draining mentally and physically. My DH was not all that involved about knowing every little thing so I think it is normal for testerone driven thinking. It wasn't until this month after our first IUI DH really wanted to know everything. As for talking with him not sure there is a magic bullet, but keep trying to express your feelings and eventually they come around. Sounds like you are taking control as much as you can and I know it is hard for (us) control freaks (pointing at myself here) to have this being out of your control. Hang in there and we are here to support each other whether it is listening, laughing, crying, cheering, and giving advice. 

Left, I might go crazy if when (see PMA) I get knocked up that they did not scan until 12 weeks! Glad you are keeping busy and cannot wait for you to start throwing up and stuff :winkwink:

Hello to everyone else!

DpIUI 5 and nothing but waiting around and taking to ziggie/blast. I did try an interval at home workout yesterday and man am I sore! Who knew jumping jacks, crunches, squats, and push-ups could make you sweat so much in a hour.


----------



## elliecain

Pothole, thank you so much for your reply and welcoming me... made me cry a bit to know I'm not going to be alone with this in my head any more.

I'm in the UK. I was shocked that we had to wait until November for the SA, which strikes me as a fundamental test that should be done immediately. I figured I'd ask at my hospital appointment in 2 weeks if it can be brought forward because of my age. If it is actually his little swimmers that need help, I could save myself a barrage of unnecessary nastiness and investigations.

Lol about being teachers. We really are control freaks! Robert is driven insane by it, but it does mean things get done... I planned our wedding myself and am now coordinating selling my flat and buying our first house together! My school breaks up for the summer on Friday. I can't wait... More time to focus on baby making and house buying... with some relaxation too!

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Mdc

Good morning everyone!

Dandi, hope you got the results yesterday. How is the job hunt going?

Ellie, welcome to this lovely group and I second everything pothole said. Great group of caring and knowledgable young (pfftt...on this advanced maternal age BS :winkwink: ). My ob ordered the SA for my DH also (without seeing him) so maybe you could ask? Or, did you go through a urologist? We tried that first and they said it was going to be about a month wait. Yuck! Sounds like we both have pretty similar situations. We just got married in Oct and actively TTC since (now cycle 9), and it is so draining mentally and physically. My DH was not all that involved about knowing every little thing so I think it is normal for testerone driven thinking. It wasn't until this month after our first IUI DH really wanted to know everything. As for talking with him not sure there is a magic bullet, but keep trying to express your feelings and eventually they come around. Sounds like you are taking control as much as you can and I know it is hard for (us) control freaks (pointing at myself here) to have this being out of your control. Hang in there and we are here to support each other whether it is listening, laughing, crying, cheering, and giving advice. 

Left, I might go crazy if when (see PMA) I get knocked up that they did not scan until 12 weeks! Glad you are keeping busy and cannot wait for you to start throwing up and stuff :winkwink:

Hello to everyone else!

DpIUI 5 and nothing but waiting around and taking to ziggie/blast. I did try an interval at home workout yesterday and man am I sore! Who knew jumping jacks, crunches, squats, and push-ups could make you sweat so much in a hour.


----------



## elliecain

Thank you Mdc, our posts crossed. Fingers crossed for you, I hoped it works out. It's such a relief to know that other women have the same feelings. I was feeling like am obsessed freak until I started reading forums and then I knew I needed to join and stop lurking!
For the SA, the GP we saw gave us the number at the hospital for the Andrology Department and, when I called them, they said the current waiting list is for November... ridiculous!
Left, I've been reading your lovely success story and am so happy for you!
xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, I had a long response (shocker, I know!) written earlier but got click happy and changed pages before I saved!

welcome, ellie - I third what the girls said. I love this group and they've been so supportive and knowledgeable and give you a good laugh when you need it most. One thing that helped me let go of some of my obsession is when I stopped temping - get a good idea as to when you O and then stop for about 10 days until the end of your LP. Then you can start again and see if your temps are still high or whatnot. Re: talking to DH - my DH isn't terribly involved in all of the TTC stuff. He's more like 'it'll happen or not - not in our control so why worry about it', so I try not to push him b/c pushing will cause aggravation. So I take care of the background details (or did before IVF). Once we started IVF, he became much more involved - asking how the meds were making me feel, watching the How To videos, etc. 

mdc - terrible, isn't it? I have been emailing with the lady that owns the kickboxing gym that I was going to in March/April. I think I'm going to start that up again. Dreading the first day/week.


----------



## Dandi

Welcome Ellie! You have come to the right place for support. This is the best group of ladies ever, I'm so thankful for this thread. 

Keep up that PMA Mdc! I have a such a good feeling for you this month. Let us know if you start symptom spotting!

I haven't heard from my doctor yet, but they have posted an update on the online portal they use. I have anti-tpo antibodies. I googled it and it's a good indicator of Hashimoto's, which the doctor has mentioned as a strong possibility. It also looks like they confirmed on my records that I do have the nodule on my thyroid. I'm relieved to know that something is off that could help explain so many things, but I'm anxiously awaiting a call so I can hear what it really means, get the details on all of other levels and see what our next steps will be.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, dandi! sounds like you're on a great path to solutions!!


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone! I take a few days off and I've missed so much.

Congrats Left!!! Brilliant news and H&H 9 months.

Welcome Ellie! My only advice for you is to know that men have a different perspective of ttc. If they BD once that month they think they've done their part!!! Just know he loves you even if he doesn't get all the details and nuances of this journey.

Afm- does anyone know how I can get my insurance to pay for uterine polyp removal? I'm hitting a brick wall and it's getting so frustrating.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, that does make sense if you do have Hashimoto because that can even cause a MC. Hope the doc calls soon and gets you straightened up right away and then we can cheer on another successful thyroid baby!

Wish, so yeah still sore today, so I guess it is time to switch up my workout routine although I love me some elliptical. I read while I do it and right now I am reading the funniest book called 'the knockoff'. It is about a editor in chief of a fashion magazine that goes totally digital. 

Sugar, each insurance is different, but it probably requires a prior authorization from your doc. Are the denying it because they say it does not need removal? Or, is it just you cannot even get that far to see why they won't remove it? You can PM me with the details of you want. I works with a healthcare insurance company now and I know sometimes it seems impossible to navigate, and you have to advocate for yourself. 

Nothing much here, but I was messing with my ff chart and if I remove the big temp dip on CD14 it says I O'd on CD17. So maybe that makes more sense to me. So temping experts I know you are supposed to take the temp same time blah blah blah, but do you think 30 min to an hour earlier would make that big of a difference? Sometimes I wake up and would rather temp early than stress about trying to fall back asleep and the temps are messed up anyways. Either way fingers crossed it worked!


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, ugh typo. I 'work' with a healthcare insurance company. 'Works' sounds like I do not know proper grammar. Ha!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - 30 mins/1 hr isn't that big of a deal and it's better than lying around waiting for the right time, b/c you'll probably be moving around and your BBT will raise. So I've read that even if you wake up a little earlier/later - just take it then.


----------



## Dandi

I usually assume I'm close enough if I'm within an hour range. I hope you were close enough in timing either way! I often wake up early bc of my husband's schedule or get up in the middle of the night with my dogs and try to sleep later in the morning to make it steady 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep. I'm sure super strict tempers think that's terrible though, lol. I'm going look into that book. I've been on a book binge tearing through everything from a favorite new author and I'm almost done. I've been looking for something to read next and that sounds entertaining.

I finally talked to the office, but didn't get much more info. I was just told about the antibodies and I have to go in next week for an ultrasound on my thyroid. I'll request a copy of my blood labs while I'm there, but it's looking like I won't get any real answers until my follow up visit for the ultrasound, which will be August due to my travel schedule. DH and i talked last night and we are just going to keep on keeping on until I'm told otherwise, just slightly more relaxed. Cd 15 now, peak opk yesterday (after all low opks, no highs preceding the peak...weird). Ewcm the past few days, big dip yesterday, but no spike today. So we're covering our bases, but not getting our hopes up. So anxious to get this ultrasound done.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani if you remember I had an ultra sound in April for to diagnose me ! 2 months later all sorted :) knowing the problem is most of the battle :) you will be sorted in no time :)


----------



## Dandi

I couldn't remember if you had an ultrasound or not, thanks for the reminder! That's very encouraging!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yup sure did . I have an auto- immune disease too . Mine is called Graves . My thyroid produces An anit thyriod anti body . Sounds like your one end of the spectrum and I'm the other . From all I've read your end of the spectrum is easier to control with medication . Its just a matter of getting the levels right .


----------



## krasavitsa147

Hello all,

Sorry for the absence-I'm still catching up on everyone's posts after the weekend and Monday from hell. Will get chattier a bit later, after work is all through for the day.

Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and :hugs: this week. One of the suckiest Mondays in a long time, that's for sure. But no more pain for my fur baby.

Ellie-welcome! You will find support, understanding, and some good laughs here with this amazing group of ladies. I'm new to the forums too but I must say I feel you on everything you said in your introduction. It can be almost impossible to not get down on yourself. That's why we're here!

Pretty boring here, sitting at CD 6 kissing the witch goodbye. On to cycle 8. DH had his SA last Thursday, and we still haven't gotten results back on that...sheesh.


----------



## elliecain

Thank you so much for all the welcomes and support :)

I got a +OPK yesterday afternoon (tinypic.com/r/dd0qoo/8), so it's go, go, go! Following SMEP, we have bd the past 2 days and going to do today and maybe tomorrow too. 

I can't seem to think about anything other than babies at the moment. This week, I have had one colleague FB posting recently-born baby pics, one friend FB posting a scan and another posting the big news... finally another colleague came back to work after maternity leave... it's agony! When will it be my turn? (I do feel really happy for them and I'm not bitter, just quite jealous! 2 of them spent ages TTC and one needed IVF, so it wasn't plain sailing for them either...)

I'm a teacher and we break up for summer tomorrow... which means the 2ww will be hellish without the distraction of work. How will I get through it?

I'm due on 30th July and have my gynae appointment on 29th. I'm hoping the appointment will be a good distraction for me, something to look forward to! Might poas that morning if nothing by then!


----------



## Wish2BMom

krasa - :hugs: :cry: I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart is broken for you. I'm glad you were able to have your wine - much needed at that time. The other note - that seems like a long time to get results!! maybe call? could be that someone there thinks someone else already called you?

ellie - go go go!! :sex: I hope it all works for you this month! Funny - I agree with everything you said. How is it possible that at this age, we're STILL hearing so much about births and pregnancies?? Aren't we late in the game? And besides any friends/colleagues having babies, everyone on TV is having babies. We're watching a show called True Detective and there is a couple on there having problems and going through Assisted Fertility-something (they don't really say). 
I have to say, I love how you used 'plain sailing' - reminded me of a bloke from the UK we LOVE - Frank Turner!! Have you heard of him? He sings a song called 'Plain Sailing Weather'. I think he's much bigger over there, he's still somewhat unknown over here but DH and I are obsessed with him. We saw him twice in 3 days last year and doing it again this year, end of Sept. Can't wait!

Left - so how are you feeling?? any cramping, boobs hurt, ms, weird stuff??


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, so sorry about your kitty. I cannot imagine what a rough day that must have been. Take care of yourself and hopefully the doc will call soon. 

Ellie, sounds like you have your work cut out for you and get to BD'ing! I swear babies are everywhere with our heightened awareness and longing. Trust me I have had my fair share and trying to put on a brave smile and honestly I am bitter some of the times, but just try to let the feeling be acknowledged and then let it float by. 

Wish, I am going to have to look that Frank bloke up. He was the one that you wedding dance was to right?

Hello to all the other amazing TTC ladies stalking :winkwink:

I am dpo 6/7 and just relaxing and still being positive. DH keeps asking if I feel any different. I think he is trying to symptom spot for me. LOL! I still feel nothing (a little pinching on my right uterus side this morning, but that could be anything), but it is still pretty early. Although a little dark thought went through my head that if it doesn't work this time I might be a little crushed, especially since my niece's first bday party is the next week. However, no reason to think it didn't work so onward with the thought I am pregnant with a sticky little bean. I have a work trip to Reno and we (DH tagging along) are leaving today and my parents are joining us for the weekend yeah...ok maybe not yeah. I love them, but only in small doses. :haha: So if I do not get a chance to log back on happy early weekend to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

FUN weekend, mdc! have a great time! at least that will make the next few days fly by and then you'll be 9/10 dpiui! 

Frank is not the singer of our wedding song, that was John Boutte (also awesome). Frank is a folk/punk/rock singer from the UK. He's AWESOME. You may have heard 'Recovery', but look up 'Four Simple Words' - that's one of my faves. HI HO HI HO HI HO!


----------



## Wish2BMom

had another blood test this morning to see if my HCG is down to zero yet, or below 1. Unfortunately, we're still at 19! So I need to do another one next Friday. Dang it! I don't know how long after I get down to zero that AF will come but I hope this isn't a long wait.......


----------



## Miss Lani

Hello Ladies! I'm new to this thread and new to charting and what not. 37 years old trying to conceive my first. Feeling a little like giving up at the moment so I thought I'd join and absorb some of your positive vibes. I'm 12dpo and feeling the AF symptoms. AF should be here tomorrow or Sunday, I'm so sure these are pre men cramps. Tested 8dpo with a BFN, yes I know too early but couldn't help myself. Just getting ansty here since my brother and his wife just had baby number two yesterday. I guess time will tell if AF shows up when she's supposed to, I'm never late.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, ugh sorry the hcg is not gone yet. Man never thought I would say this to you but 'witch hurry the hell up'. It is the least she could do after showing up all those times when you did not want her to. :winkwink:

Welcome Lannie! This is a whole load of positive vibes, so don't give up until the witch shows. Plenty of those successful graduates from this thread could have sworn the witch was on her way and then got a huge BFP. Good luck!


----------



## elliecain

Hi Lannie. I'm new here too and people have been very welcoming. Fingers crossed the witch stays away for us both :af:

I'm now on cd16 and opks show that I o'd on cd14. We followed SMEP (need to wake dh up soon for the final "extra" bd!) and I'm so hopeful for this month.

Last night I dreamed that I had a bfp and I was so excited, I woke myself up! I'm really hoping this is a good omen.
FC for us all xxx


----------



## Pothole

Good morning ladies! I feel bright and cheerful today because AF showed up 3 days early, so we can this Femara/iui cycle on the road! Skipping this past month was hard on my nerves and heart.
Today is the birthday of a very dear friend who passed away seven years ago. Tomorrow I turn 37. I know it's silly, but I feel like this is a gift from her. 3 less days to have to wait seems small, but this month has felt like a year.


----------



## elliecain

I totally get that Pothole and it's not silly at all. I'm really glad that af has shown up so that you can start moving forward again. Fc for you xxx


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Sunday, girls! Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.

Pothole-I have always believed that things happen for a reason. Maybe the reason is something you can see or touch, maybe not. So, it sounds perfectly plausible to me that your friend is giving you that gift. :)

Welcome Lani! You'll find lots of good info and good gals on this thread. There is definitely a feeling of being in this together here.

Wish, I really hope things get to the right level for you soon. I think there is a Tom Petty song about waiting being the hardest part...true for us all here, I think, but especially when you're going through something like that.

Got the results of DH's SA back, and it's pretty bad. Abnormal results are as follows:

Speed = 2.00 (>= 3.00)
Mobile Sperm = 0.40 (>= 6.00)
Sperm = 2.5 (>=15)
% motile = 16.0 (>= 40.0)
Sperm/Ejaculate = 7.25 (>= 40)

Normal ranges are in parentheses. All the values are million per mL, except for the percent motile. Now, he was on an SSRI for over two years, of which they cranked the dose up last December and added Wellbutrin to try to combat the sexual side effects. This may be affecting these terrible numbers. He took his last dose of antidepressants on June 5th, so we have a little while to wait yet before we can see if it is making a difference to have him off them. We got these back Friday after work, so will be getting him to see my doc (just my GP) ASAP to get a plan together. He has two kids from a previous marriage so things can't have always been this bad.

If there are any lurkers out there, or any of us struggling and just thinking it's our age causing the issue-please have DH checked. It could save you a lot of heartache. I've been beating myself up all weekend because we were five months trying before I started reading about his fertility and the things that could be affecting it. I just assumed it was because of my age and that we hadn't gotten lucky yet. Because of that, we're currently on wasted cycle #8. Probably a bad way of looking at it, but it's the way I'm feeling at the moment.

Hi and hugs to everyone!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) ope ye all had a good weekend and got to chill a little . I had my sisters birthday Mexican night ;) yum !!! 

Welcome lani :) your very very welcome :) the more the merrier :) hope you enjoy the comany on your journey to your BFP :) 

Wish I'm so sorry your levels are not where they need to be yet . Body co- operate already , its hard enough !!! In never asked did you have any testing done ? 

Krasa sounds like your beating yourself up a little . Please stop xxxxxx you are doing all that you can and more on this journey . My oh is still on SSRI and has been for a year . I too was worried about the effect on sperm quality etc . Is oh being re tested in a few weeks . It will take 4-6 weeks for meds to be fully out of his system . I hope you get a POA soon xxxx


----------



## Dandi

We went to the doctor Friday to start getting DH checked out. They want to collect a semrn sample once a week for three weeks before giving us any results. He explained that levels can change week to week based on so many factors, so they like to get a thorough representation. I like that they're being extra thorough like that, but it's $135 out of pocket for each, ouch. Better to know what we're dealing with. I go in for my thyroid ultrasound this week, so hopefully we can get our issues straightened out quickly for a bfp before the end of the year!


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone! Our little group is growing. Welcome Lani! Sorry you need to be here but glad we can support each other.

A bit of irony for me; I'm at a teacher training week in Baltimore and my roommate is 6weeks along after having IVF in June. I didn't realize she was doing it around the same time as me last month. She had a 4cell and 6cell 3dt. Her betas are really high. I'm happy for her but I thought it would have been me in her shoes. Proceed with the pity party. I feel like that Sadness character from the movie "Inside Out". 
Ok. Party's over. I can't wait to get home to DH on Friday and make the most of my fertile window. I know this will happen for all of us.

Believing for our miracles.


----------



## Pothole

Krasa, please don't blame yourself for this. Like you said, he has two children, it's reasonable to assume that he's good. Now you know. And to quote that great American hero, GI Joe, "knowing is half the battle" ;) 

Dandi, that sounds very thorough. Expensive but thorough. 

Sugar, I think you are doing remarkably well. It's normal to be hurting, but you aren't bitter. Hang in there. 

Big hugs to all. I love this group.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, all! :coffee: 
I hope everyone had a great weekend.

krasa - no beating ourselves up! you have to go the normal route to even know if there is an issue, right? it's the most common first test to start with. Then you start to pick apart things to see where it could be going wrong. Granted, I get you - time is a valuable thing at our age. But there's nothing saying you couldn't have gotten preg right off the bat. :hugs: I hope DH and his :spermy: start heading in the right direction!

lani - welcome!! ditto what all of the girls said - they are all a saving grace in this whole screwed up TTC process!

left - I just remembered that we have to throw you an e-shower b/c you don't get baby showers in Ireland!!! :) how are you feeling? I loooove mexican - that sounds like a plan for a dinner this week.

mdc - how are you feeling 9(ish?)dpiui?? any niggles? the watch is on now...

dandi - glad your office is being thorough too. Hopefully some real answers for you both soon!!

pothole - WOOO for early AF and new beginnings!!!

sugar - feel how you need to feel, sometimes that pity party feels so good and we have to get it out of our systems. I can totally relate. Though as many pregnancy announcements we hear, I wonder how many failed attempts/IVF/IUI/miscarriage stories are out there too....

no worries about my numbers - I still think AF could show fairly soon after I get down to zero. So we'll see. Nothing I can do about it, right?

saw the Foo Fighters in Fenway this weekend - if you have the chance to see them live, please do yourself a favor and do it. SO FUN.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Monday, ttc sisters!

Thanks, ladies for the words of support-like Sugar said, okay-party over.

Dandi-that sounds like it makes a lot of sense. That way it's not just a single point in time snapshot. For us, the single point in time isn't representative of our, um, habits. :blush: It's usually at least every other day even when it's not the "right" time, so I wonder what those numbers would look like when we aren't abstaining for the test.

Pothole-loved the GI Joe quote. Very appropriate, both in context and in the fact that DH is a 22-year Army vet. :)

Wish-I love the Foo Fighters! They would be awesome to see live. Glad you had a great time. 

mdc-wondering how you're feeling-hopefully fine and dandy and we'll hear from you soon.

AFM, CD 11. The normal signs are showing up, so that's something to feel thankful for!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, glad AF showed up early and you can hit the IUI/Femara road. I might be right there with you if this cycle does not work out. I also agree timing with dear friends/relatives that have past is something I feel like I hear a lot!

Krasa, I am sorry about the not so great news about DH's SA and I think things will start looking up soon. Please don't beat yourself up about waiting, but I know it is hard and I think we all feel that way at some point. We did jump the gun a little and started the tests on month four of great timing (but off BC 9 months before that NTNP) and by the time all were said an done it was closer to 6 months anyways. Information is knowledge and we sometimes have to be advocates for ourselves. Good news is you are getting a plan and this group of ladies have all ranges of experience and knowledge to help. Good luck!

Hi left, I LOVE Mexican food! Actually probably should say who does not love Mexican food. Ha!

Dandi, wow I haven't heard that, and damn them from not giving you a hint about the first one :winkwink: Hopefully it will be good news! Good luck in your US!

Sugar, I am so sorry and that would be tough to take. :hugs: Hopefully you can get to BDing this week and get an unassisted BFP! Btw, did you see Inside Out? It is on my to watch list. 

Wish, hoping the witch is prompt and you can get back to sticking yourself with needles soon! Not much from my side yet, but still early and trying to be positive but getting s little harder. 

Hello to everyone else!

So I am starting a little internal mental dialogue and need some advice. So I am still trying to stay positive, but still trying to be realistic. I am thinking about barring the damn witch not showing, that I should give the RE a call this week to get an intake appointment (been just using ob) scheduled so we do not have to miss a month. Or, continue to be optimistic and wait for the witch to see if she shows. Ugh, I feel like if I call I am counting myself out...but the other half just says I am just being responsible. Any thoughts? I will probably test on Thursday so not maybe just wait to see a couple days should not make that much difference right? I still pretty normal so far, but I think I am only dpo10. I did stretch this morning in bed and my lower abs cramped quite a bit from over extension (never heard that as a sign) but likely because I did not drink enough water yesterday. So now the longest part starts! Good luck to everyone and let's get some sticky BFPs!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, I don't want to get your hopes up, mdc, but that's totally where you start cramping, or pulling or something. Some muscles just feel stuck or something. Is that what you're feeling?
I don't think you're being pessimistic by thinking about calling the RE. I just think it's being prepared, just in case. And you know, you could be one of those that gets to all and cancel!!! Ain't no harm in being prepared. 
Also, I know you feel you might be letting the LO down if it's in there, but I also think it's healthy to be cautiously optimistic - keep it real as much as you can, and hopefully if things didn't work out this month for some reason (though they totally should b/c you nailed it), then perhaps it won't be THAT heartbreaking. Course you're talking to someone who holds her heart very close to her.

left - forgot to answer your question - I think you meant testing the embryo, right? yes, they did send it to a lab. I'm anxiously awaiting the results.

I want to see Inside Out - it looked so good!


----------



## Dandi

If it were me, I'd go ahead and schedule it. You can always call and cancel if you get a bfp this week, but if not, you've already got your next step lined up.


----------



## Mdc

I knew that was probably the right responsible decision so I just left her a message. Thanks for making me not feel like I am giving up this cycle. 

Hard to explain the feeling this morning he are two comparisons I can make. 1) Kind of like if you stretch your calf too much and you get a rebound leg cramp, but it just happened in the lower right side of my abs. 2) Or I guess maybe it also feels like a side stick when you run, but way lower and more toward the midline. Still kind of sore, so either I kind of tweaked my side or a good sign of things to come. Guess we will wait and see!


----------



## Pothole

MDC, I think it makes complete sense to schedule with an RE. I adore mine, it's one stop shopping! ;) Labs, tests, ultrasounds, iui, ivf...all in office. You aren't giving up at all. You are being proactive. It's great!

Afm, I start my Femara today and scheduled my cd 12 ultrasound for Wednesday 29 July at 8:30. Come on Left Ovary! Give me some big, happy follies for that iui!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Go Pothole!! Welcome to the Assisted Conception train!! :)


----------



## Pothole

Thank you Wish! I'm excited. DH is kind of iffy, he's old school and I think it's weird to him that we won't be the only people in the room when we make a baby. In fact, we won't be in the same room at all. The RE says he can absolutely be in there, but I'm thinking no. It's creepy. You know, how you can change clothes in front of your mum, and you can change clothes in front of your significant other; but you can't change clothes with them both there. It's icky. I understand fully that signed away all my pride and modesty when I hopped on this train; but I have to draw a line somewhere. ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA I feel you, pothole! it was definitely a little weird when the doc transferred my embies into me. We had the sonographer taking pictures (a little paparazzi??), the cheerleading coach telling me everything was BEAUTIFUL and PERFECT placement by the doc, the doc peering into the hooha with his syringe of embies, and then I think the embryologist was there handing him the LOs. Then DH at my head and we were watching it on the monitor. Full house!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, hope your left ovary is rating to go this month! I totally agree with the undressing situation with mom and DH. There should be a comedy show about TTC and that would definetly be a scene!

Wish, I have a visual in my head about that scene and it made me laugh out loud. 

Hello to everyone else! Nothing to report except I am debating on when to test. Part of me says Thurs and then another part says wait to Sat. Guess I will just leave it open and see how I feel as I get closer. Ahhhh....the drama! :haha:


----------



## KileyJean

Hi ladies, I am still lurking and stalking this board! Welcome to the newbies! These ladies have a wealth of knowledge! I learned a lot from them. When I first started I barely know anything about my cycle (didn't need to know since I was on BC for 20 years straight!) and certainly did not know anything about temping and ovulation tests! These ladies are also a great support system! 

Mdc- I second what Wish said... Don't want to get your hopes up but, thinking back, one of my early symptoms (didn't know it at the time) was my abs cramping. One morning I started doing my abs portion of my workout and the feeling is hard to explain. They seemed more sore than usual, almost like I did a ton of ab work the day before (but I didn't). And I had to take breaks while doing my crunches. That has NEVER happened to me before. It was like they were getting little cramps in them. I could barely get through my normal ab work. Fingers crossed for you!! Sending lots of baby dust your way! :dust: And I do not think you are jumping the gun at all with setting up an RE appointment. My doc wanted me to get my first mammogram before I got pregnant so I set up my appointment while I was in my TWW for around the time AF was supposed to be here, but as you obviously know, I ended up having to cancel it. Hoping you will have to do the same!


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- p.s.... your chart is looking good!


----------



## elliecain

The further I get into 2ww, the more uptight I get. It's 5dpo now and I'm torn between desperately wanting the time to pass and terrified of seeing AF and having to start the whole process again. I'm a wreck.
KileyJean, you are so cute in your avatar. What an adorable bump!

How long did you girls wait and what procedures did you go through before starting assisted conception? I'm only on 7th cycle, but I'm not getting any younger and I would like to know at what stage it would be worth starting the process.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Mdc-I'm getting excited on your behalf! Any time one of you has symptoms like that, I'm just like a little kid. Fingers crossed!! I also would have called the RE in your situation. Nothing wrong with having all your ducks in a row. 

Ellie-I know how you feel. It's so hard to relax during that time, I try not to analyze every little twitch or cramp but I know I end up doing that too much too. We are about the same age and duration of ttc-I'm starting cycle 8. We are giving DH's swimmers a couple of months to shape up, and if they don't, we are heading for an RE appointment. If they do, well, we'll give them a few months to meet their destiny or we are headed for an RE appointment. I don't think you're jumping the gun. There is a lot to do even before you make the decision to do so. Figuring out insurance coverage, etc is time consuming.

afm, took hubs to see my doc yesterday evening. She agreed that the SSRIs could be the reason for the extremely low numbers, and while she was willing to send us to an RE at this time, thought things would perk up. Hubs will repeat his SA after the sperm regeneration cycle should be over (early September). She thought giving it just a few months after the magic date in September was wise-not to wait to start IVF/ICSI for too long. CD 12 for me with a positive OPK this afternoon. we are still going to try the next couple of cycles but in an unorthodox manner-instead of BD e/o day like you always hear for low counts, we're going to BD twice a day. Just cause we like it. :)

My best to all you awesome ladies!


----------



## Mdc

You guys rock, so thank you so much for your support! 

Ellie, I waited for 4 months of super timing (off BC prior and NTNP for 9 months before that). By the time we got all the tests back it was just past the recommended 6 month mark. It is such an individual situation, so it is different for everyone. It does take some time to get everything sorted out so even if you feel kind of ready I would start the process, and maybe get a BFP right before you start the tests. 

Krasa, good luck with the BDing you and DH must be a rock stars TWICE daily...I was lucky to get once a day!


----------



## elliecain

Thank you. I suppose in getting my day 21 bloods done, seeing a gynae next week and requesting SA, I've started the process. 
It's just so hard to imagine it will ever actually be my time to see the bfp, feel my baby starting its life inside me, hold my own baby in my arms, watch my child grow up... I've wanted this for so long. The last 7 months have been the tip of the iceberg really. I'd given up on ever being able to have my own child when I spent so much of my "prime" depressed, disordered and unwell. Now that I've worked so hard and have finally got my life together, it seems so unfair that it might be too late.


----------



## Dandi

I think it's great that you're going ahead and getting started on your testing Ellie. I kept putting it off bc I didn't want to admit that anything may be wrong or that I may need help. After a year, i finally made the appointment. I surprisingly got a bfp right before my appt and had to cancel. When that pregnancy didn't progress, I felt like I was back at square one. Now we're 4 months into ttc again and have just started testing. I feel like I've wasted so much time and wish I had started testing after 6 months the first go round. I say go for it with all of the testing and assistance you can. And as others have said, just figuring out the insurance aspects, etc is timely enough so get the train rolling. 

Mdc, I have such good feelings for you this month. Let's test Thursday! Lol!

Afm, going in for thyroid ultrasound tomorrow. I want to get this thyroid business under control as soon as possible because I feel like I need to handle this before moving on to the RE. DH is getting very discouraged. He's not excited about having to do 3 weeks of semen analysis and he's putting off making his first appt for it. He also got his blood labs back today and his testosterone level is very low (160 when it needs to be minimum 300). He doesn't really have many symptoms of low t so that was a bit of a surprise. He was very positive about everything when we assumed it was just me, but the news that he may be a part of the problem too isn't landing well with him. He says it's fine, but I can tell he's upset. I've been reading up on it and apparently testosterone replacement therapy causes infertility, so that's a no-go. Many men with low t who are ttc are actually put on clomid, which I found oddly interesting. We'll find out what the doc wants to do when we go back next month after the SA marathon. So we're just in the hurry up and wait portion of this lovely journey that I like to call Give Me A Damn Baby Already! :)


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, so glad you are starting the testing. It is a scary first step, but you get a wealth of knowledge. I know it is hard to feel like the prime years (I still think you have many more prime years to go :winkwink: ) passed you by, but do not give up. It sounds like you have really worked hard to get yourself in a healthy place, so make sure to give yourself some credit. I know it seems impossible and I think we have all been there, but you WILL have a little baby of your own and are doing everything to make it happen. 

Dandi, hope the scan starts to get your thyroid back on track in no time! SA's are never on the highlight of DH's list. Good thing I was on a work trip the first time he had to do one, because I even got a little bit of a cold shoulder when I got home two days later as he finally proceeded to say it was the worst thing he has ever had to do. Now he would probably say he is a pro. He goes in ummm...prepared with his 'work bag' a phone and a back up magazine in case there is poor cell service (he is afraid of touching any more than he has to). He he he! That being said it is not his favorite thing, but it is not as traumatic and it gets better. I know some places allow you to bring the sample in as long as you can get it there is 30-45 minutes, so maybe check on that. At least you will have a plan to get the hell off the Give Me A Damn Baby Already Train. I second that one...LOVE IT!

Hello to all the other very soon to be preggos (Wish, Star, Sugar, Krasa, pothole), to preggo Left, to very preggo Kiley, and to even more preggo Jessie, hope you are all doing well. Sorry if I missed anyone!

So I decided Saturday morning is test day ( I think :rofl: ). Still not much going on, but I swear my boobs are bigger than usual (so of course I feel like I have to double check 2-3 times a day). Geez I am nutso! No more deep twinges, just a couple small ones that may be in my head. Not too discouraged yet, because I know a lot of the grads from this thread did not feel much. At least we are going to a baseball game tonight to keep me entertained and off the damn Internet. So I just try to keep positive, do my yoga, and talk to little embie (yeap, blast graduated to embie) and say to keep nice and snuggled in and keep growing. 

Man I sure know how to write books on this thread. :haha: Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I'm with the girls - it's a personal choice as to when you want to go to the RE but here's my story...we discussed that we would start trying July 2013. So we basically just started paying more attention to when we BD'ed. However, clearly, that was not enough. So Jan 14 I started to use OPKs, and then started temping a couple months later. I think I called the doc to start having tests done that summer, had an HSG Aug 14 and had the RE paperwork ready to go Sept 14. But something spoke to me and I thought maybe give it a full year of paying full attention to my cycles, so I put the paperwork down and gave it a go until Jan 15. Nothing happened so we just started then. I was (am) 39. I kinda wish we started earlier b/c I found out that I have DOR (diminished ovarian reserve) and it would have been better if we started earlier b/c I'd have had more eggs. It was a really hard pill to swallow but once I found out there were reasons why and we weren't just failing at being human, I got very excited about it!
I believe they say it's recommended to wait for 6 months of natural trying before going to an RE if you're over 35 (a year if you're under 35), so you should be good from that standpoint.

krasa - holy hell! 2x/day?? I'd ask if you were 22, but you wouldn't be here. ;) well done, lady! 

kiley - I still can't believe how small you are vs how far along you are! way to stick with those workouts. 

dandi - good luck with the u/s today! I hope you start getting the answers you need VERY soon. And good luck to your DH - I like mdc's DH's view of things now - if you're going to do it, do it the best you can!! hahaha When we went in for our retrieval, DH gives his sample at the same time. So before I left for mine, I asked 'got yer porn ready' and he just blushed. So funny - just laugh at it. It's all you can do!

mdc - I still have everything crossed for you!! I can't wait until test day and I hope some sort of symptom smacks you upside the head beforehand! Enjoy the game tonight, then sleep, then one more day closer to testing day. :)
... and apparently I'm trying to beat your book record!


----------



## saraj1076

Hi all,

Sorry to just butt in, uninvited....feeling a little confused and wondered if anyone could help. I am 38 and ttc#1, on 2nd cycle. First cycle I was like a lunatic during TWW so this time round I was doing my best to take it all in my stride, and not symptom spot. BUT, yesterday morning I got brown/pink spotting, and pretty severe nausea at 7dpo...so not my imagination. I know about implant bleeding but still was trying not to get too hopeful. Slight spotting until evening when it became more red. I should mention that I have very regular 27/8 day cycles - been using a calendar for years - but now I think this is actually AF, but one wk early. I'm so confused. Is it breakthrough bleeding, is it chemical, is it just a whacky cycle? Do I consider yesterday cycle day 1?

Not sure what to think. :(

SJ


----------



## KileyJean

Hi Sara welcome to the group! Don't worry about being wacky in your TWW. We all get that way. I would not count CD1 until your first day of full flow. A great app to use to track your cycle is Fertility Friend. It is what a lot of us on here use. It also has some great free TTC tutorials and gives great tips. If you want to be sure you have ovulated, I would start temping (the app/website also has how to tutorials on temping as well). It helped me a lot since I pretty much knew nothing about my cycle when I started. I was always regular before, but I was on BC for 20 years. Also, stress or any change in normal routine can throw off your cycle. It can make AF come early or delay it. 

ellie- Thanks! The belly has grown some since that picture. :) I think you are looking into alternate options at a perfect time. Most docs want you to try for 6 cycles before they will do anything. My plan was to try on my own for 6 months and then seek help if nothing happened. I ended up getting lucky and got pregnant on cycle 4. That cycle we were going to attempt SMEP but ended up just doing the every other day thing since I never got a peak on my Clear Blue Easy Fertility Monitor (it did however, give me high readings so that helped me figure out when my fertile window started). We started with BDing on CD10, 12, 14, 18, and 20 (we missed CD16). According to fertility friend I O'd either on CD 12 or 14. My temps were slightly wonky so it is hard to pinpoint exactly. According to what my doc determined is my due date, it was CD12, but baby sometimes measures two days behind, so it could be CD14.... we will never know haha! Good luck with your TTC journey and future appointments! I hope the docs can help you get that baby in your arms!


----------



## KileyJean

Dandi- how did the thyroid ultrasound go?


----------



## Pothole

Quick question ladies: I remember that several times Mucinex has been mentioned. Is that something that would help me in any way? I ask because I am really congested this week, so if I could clear my sinuses *and* help my chances, that would be pretty fantastic.


----------



## Mdc

Typing on a phone so forgive any typos. 

Sara, we like people to butt in. I only count CD1 if I have to use a tampon. Af week early seems off...any chance you O'd early this month? Hang in there (easier said than done I know) and see if the bleeding lets up. 

Pothole, mucinex has a couple of different meds out there. For TTC the plain guaifenesin thins out mucus, so along with thinning out the lung mucus to cough up (yum) the thought is it also thins out cervical mucus to make the swimmers slide in easier. The type with guaifenesin and dextromethoraphan has the mucus thinning and the dextro is a cough suppressant. 

Afm, now I am having some cramping feel more like AF than pulling. Guess I spoke too soon. Of course now I freaked myself out with those cramps because I was just reaching for a Ricola cough drop and just dawned on me it has herbs in them, and shit... some are not recommended for pregnancy (can stimulate uterine contractions). I am sure the levels are really low and probably not worth worrying about but ugghhh I should have known better to read the label first.


----------



## Mdc

Oh yeah pothole. I would call your lovely local pharmacist to see if based on your meds/health status they have on file will be ok if you decide to take anything.


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- Don't count yourself out yet!! I had AF cramps the day before my BFP!! And the AF cramps continued well into my first trimester. And thinking back to what I now know was my uterus stretching, it felt exactly like AF cramps. If I were to go through all this again, I still would not know the difference. They felt exact to the point that after I got my BFP, every time I went to the bathroom I checked for blood. I am still holding out for you!! Also, your temps look the most steady that they have ever looked during your TWW! Told ya I was watching it like a hawk! ;)


----------



## Dandi

I second what Kiley said. It could still go either way and your temps look amazing!

Ultrasound went ok today. I won't really know anything until next week. They said they'd call to set up an appt for me to come back to discuss the results after they get them back in about a week. I'm out of town next week at a conference so I'm hoping I get a call in time to set an appt for Friday afternoon as soon as I get back. I did get a copy of my blood labs though and other than the too antibodies, all looks well I think. My tsh was in normal range so I guess that's something.


----------



## sugargully

Hi, I came back early from my professional development classes. Being away and talking to my roomy gave me perspective. We've been fighting insurance for a month to get an Hscope/polypectomy done. They're ducking coverage so we'll self pay. 

it's taking funds from the FET savings but I hope it gives us more of a chance. 

Has anyone had this done before? I'm concerned about how much bleeding will be afterwards.


----------



## elliecain

You're such a lovely, caring group of girls. I love reading the way you all support each other :) I can't help thinking what amazing mothers you will all be.

Fx to those of you waiting for procedures. I suppose you are all mainly in the US, as you mention insurance. I'm in the UK and I'm not totally sure how things work here, but pretty sure we're entitled to some help on the NHS, though it would most likely mean there is a set course of action we have to follow and things probably take longer. I think I read somewhere that the entitlement to ivf changes when the woman is over 40, so there's yet another reason I want to get things underway now. 

My brother and his wife had ivf about 11 years ago and they went private for it (ie not on the NHS). I don't know the details, but it didn't work for them in fact. Amazingly, once they'd run out of medical intervention options, she got pregnant naturally and proceeded to give birth once a year for 4 years!!!

If I've worked it out right, my ovulation chart should now be in my sig. How does it look to you girls? I had a big temp drop after the initial post-O peak and I don't really have a clue what it means. My backache and tender bbs have felt very pre menstrual the last couple of days but I'm not due for a week... Also really noticing ccm this cycle, which I've not been aware of at this point in the cycle before. I wish I didn't read into everything but sometimes I'm sure this is all a bad sign and then suddenly I get all hopeful. It's like being on a roller coaster... Each month is more emotional and I'm more aware of everything. It feels like this cycle has been going on forever and I just want to know now.


----------



## BakingQueen

Hi there, I am 38 and still trying for baby no1! I have had 1 IVF cycle and I am on my 3rd FET. My blood test is on Monday but i am dyeing to do a HPT. What do you think, should I go for it?


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Thursday, ladies!

Welcome, Sara and BQ-glad you could join us. This is a great group of gals and you'll get support and laughter-things we all need!

Ellie-big :hugs: to you. It sounds like you have gone through a lot already in life. Working to get out of the state of being that you were in is tough to say the least. But, you made it to a place where you can give your child the best "you" you can give. 

Mdc-what the other gals said! Don't count yourself out just yet, I'm still "rooting" for you as we say here in the Midwest. :) 

Pothole-for what it is worth, Mucinex did help me. My "fertile" cm was very clear and a lot of it, but it was more like Jell-O than eggwhites. Very thick and strong, more of a glob than stretchy. I started taking guafenesin and it started looking like what you would traditionally think of as ewcm.

Kylie-A question about how you managed your workouts while you were still ttc. Did you tone them down any? I'm a runner (5 and 10Ks since I was just a kid) and while I don't *think* the intensity and duration of my exercise affected my cycles, I was on the pill for 20 years. I have cut them down in both intensity and duration, but I was just curious to get other folks' opinions. Pre-ttc, I was getting in 40-50 miles a week at a high level of intensity, plus weightlifting (around a half hour five days a week) and now get 15-20 at a moderate intensity plus my lifting.

afm, wierdness. Got a positive OPK on Tuesday, negative yesterday, but still no O that I can tell. I always feel it, and I don't feel anything resembling that yet. Still cranking out ewcm too, and that is always sharply reduced on the day I O. Who knows. I should probably start temping. Hubs and I have been, erm, busy :blush:. Neither one of us believes this will be our cycle with his counts the way they currently are, so we're just doing it cause we like it at this point. It happens to be the right time, so we can feel like we have not given up, which is a bonus.

Hi and hugs to everyone else on our thread of awesome.


----------



## elliecain

Thank you Krasavitsa. 
I had bulimia then anorexia for 12 years and thought I would never be in the right emotional place to meet anyone. I finally agreed to be hospitalised for a short admission and gave myself and my recovery the kick start I needed. I've been a healthy weight and free of any eating disorder for 3 years now and I'm pretty sure I didn't damage my fertility, but there is always that niggling doubt that I caused this delay conceiving. It might have been my fault in some way.

That's odd about your opk. Has this happened before? Maybe your surge is just going on for a bit longer. When you do ovulate, it sounds like you have done plenty of bding so don't count yourself out yet!

Sorry I'm posting so much... I'm a teacher on school holidays and in the 2ww, so I have a lot of time on my hands and need distractions! Also, it's really hard to talk to my dh about how I'm feeling because he doesn't get it at all and gets annoyed when I get upset.


----------



## KileyJean

Krasa- I live in the Midwest as well! I grew up in South Dakota, moved to Omaha, Nebraska after I graduated High School, and now live just across the river/boarder in Iowa. :) Where are you at if you don't mind sharing? As for my workouts while TTC, I changed nothing. Kept up the same intensity. Mainly I lifted, did ballet barre, and intervals on the elliptical. I worked out 6 days per week. What I did change was my diet. I made sure I was eating maintenance calories and eating enough according to my workouts each day. I also upped my fats a little. Switched from using fat free milk in my protein shakes to whole milk. I also switched out my fat free greek yogurt for low fat or 2% greek yogurt. Studies have shown that too much fat free or low fat dairy in your diet can cause ovulation issues. I also tried staying away from highly acidic foods. I read somewhere that your husbands little swimmers thrive better in lower acidity. Not sure how much validity there is to that statement , but I figured it was worth a shot. I started researching super foods for TTC and ate more of those foods. Again, don't know if that had anything do do with it or not either. Back to working out though, if it is something you have been used to doing for x amount of years, you shouldn't have to change anything. Even when you get pregnant (unless your doc says otherwise). After I got my bfp I continued on like normal. Just listen to your body and back off a bit if you are struggling. 

Dandi- everything sounds good so far. Hopefully you can get your bfp again soon! Maybe your body is just taking its time trying to get back to normal again. 

ellie- I have had big drops like that after O as well. I am not too sure that they mean, but I think a lot of women experience a temp drop a couple days after ovulation. I think as long as it stays above your cover line you are still good. 

Sugar- I do not know anything about that procedure, but I hope it helps your chances! It is worth a shot! Sorry you are having to fight with insurance. Insurance companies can be a big pain.


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- I am waiting on pins and needles to see what you post for today's temperature!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mdc

Happy Thursday to all you lovely ladies. 

Dandi, I hope something is just a little off and can be corrected quick as two shakes of a lamb's tail :winkwink:

Sugar, ugh that is crap about insurance, and man you deserve a break already! I am not sure about that surgery's down time, but if no one on this thread knows I would post a question and I am sure someone would be able to help you out. 

Ellie, Great story about your sis-in-law! Sometimes it just takes time...although not always what we want to hear. I did hear a stat somewhere that even with not optimal fertility results that the majority of couples will conceive in a year even with the advanced maternal age crap. I mean really all we need is one little sperm and one little egg to get it on! Body image is such a rough thing for us ladies, but I cannot imagine how hard you worked/are working to keep healthy but sounds like you are in a great place now. Don't worry about over posting...I love it!t

Baking, welcome and congrats on being PUPO! I am probably different than most and wait thill AF is due, but that is me just trying to avoid all the single line tests I have seen :haha: It is such a hard decision. If it were me I would probably test the morning of the blood test so I would be prepared when the RN calls you back...but sometimes a girl just has to POAS now! Good luck, and let us know! Any symptoms? 

Krasa, as you can tell from my 'lamb's tail' comment to Dandi I grew up in the Midwest too...actually Kansas. As for O I had two cycles of weird early OPK surges (CD11) which I guess is common, so maybe your body is just gearing up soon to O. I would say temping is really the only way I could really tell, but it took me a while to join the game. I do it vaginally because I am a mouth breather in my sleep all of a sudden and my thermometer beeps forever when it is done. Just make sure to keep that thermometer separate from your others :ROFL: Just keep getting busy and you never know. 

Just still hanging out with my high temps today...but it is not uncommon to stay high up until the day AF is due. I know FF says the b#%ch, I mean witch, is due on Sat but I think it should be due Sunday. Tomorrow my temp timing is going to be early because I have my Friday 6am call (I mean seriously who schedules a call every Fri at 6am...oh yeah you east coasters...joking Wish). So if tomorrow's temps are low I am not going (ok try not) to be discouraged. Cramps are coming and going so maybe it is not AF, but still not much else, but still not too stressed. I have always had the feeling we just needed an IUI to make a lovely sticky embie, so PMA says this time it works!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello my lovelies!

mdc - still digging your temps, though they've played with my emotions before...BUT, I'm loving your coming/going cramps!! That sucks about your early meeting but don't worry - you PST'ers get us back by scheduling Friday 5/6pm calls! ;)

kiley - are you in Council Bluffs? My in laws lived in Iowa and we'd fly into Omaha when we were visiting them, and then trek another 3 hrs over to Sioux Rapids, a teeeeeeny town in Iowa.

dandi - anxiously awaiting your results! I hope it's just those 2 antibodies and there is a quick fix for those. Did they talk about that at all?

sugar - seriously, what mdc said. I hope you get an insurance break soon. I know I had a polyp removed and it was NOTHING of a procedure, but it was on my cervix, right at the opening to the uterus. So it was an easy peasy thing, I don't even know if it would be considered a 'polypectomy', but in the truest definition of the word, it could have been. But honestly, i couldn't feel a thing and no bleeding after. Continuing to try to send you good luck and positive vibes that things can get going for you soon!!

ellie - holy cow, way to battle back from 12 yrs of your eating disorder! my hat is off to you, that's a huge feat in itself. I'm really happy to hear how far you've come and stayed healthy. Like krasa said - you've now set yourself up to be the best mother you can be. Re: your temps, sometimes you can have what's called a 'fallback rise', so I wouldn't worry about it. You're over your coverline and that's all that matters. And don't ever apologize for posting 'too much'. I don't even know what that means - post away! 

hi BQ - welcome! what's your favorite baked good that you like to make?? :) congrats on being PUPO!!! Are you feeling anything? I just had my first cycle of IVF in May and I couldn't bring myself to POAS b/c I didn't want it to be + and then get the call that I got a false positive. And then I would have gotten DH's hopes up and then slammed. So I waited until I got the call. HOWEVER, I've heard that if you test that day or at least 10 days after your trigger shot, the trigger shot should be out of your body by then so any BFP should be legit. So up to you!! 

krasa - I have a hard time totally trusting OPKs b/c I've heard so many people get spikes unexpectedly, then nothing, then another one. Or just all Highs and no Peaks like Kiley said. It could have been your body gearing up to O, I'd just keep BD'ing until your cm dries up. I think you have that covered, though! ;)

pothole - yeah, i've heard that mucinex helps with ewcm, for those who have drier ewcm. I like the doc's explanation on it all but didn't want to skip over you. :) If you're IUI'ing, though, does that matter?

I think I got everyone but those who I didn't - hi! :wave:

I go in for (hopefully) my last blood draw tomorrow and hopefully my HCG will be down to 0. My little inner girl named Hope has her fingers crossed that they call and say 'um, so your HCG is back up to {enter high number here} - you're pregnant again' :) Fat chance, but one can wish! That's a lot of 'hope' in the same story...


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I hope for hope too!


----------



## FertileFlower

Congratulations on the good scan!!

I can relate to a lot of what you wrote. ttc#1 also and I went from not even considering it to aching for it. I was never on bc though, I just thought I was infertile because while actively not trying, there was also times we did not avoid it either. 
Hopefully now when we're both ready the universe will feel it fit to send some baby dust. 

Best wishes!!


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- Yep, I live in Council Bluffs, IA now (husband's business/shop is in Underwood, IA nearby). Still work in Downtown Omaha, NE though. It is only a 10 to 15 min drive every morning. I hope you get good news on your blood draw! 

Mdc- I am liking that temp!!


----------



## Dandi

Crazy busy day, but just popped in to check Mdc's temps and see if she'd broken down and tested yet. :haha: No such luck. 

Hope everyone is well, I'll catch up on updates later!


----------



## Wish2BMom

we like Omaha! they have one of the best zoos we've ever been to :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone sorry I'm such a crap stalker right now ... Work is crazy !!!!! I'm still here rooting for you all 

Mdc those temps look impressive can't wait for test day .
Pothole who is the ferma going ? 
Dani good news on your tsh results , hope you get more answers soon 
Wish :) hope levels are 0 now for you 


Everyone else a big hug and a big hello :)


----------



## Pothole

MDC, big love from the East Coast! I'm about to braid my hair so I have one more thing crossed for you; I'm running out of fingers!

Wish, I have no idea if it would help or not. But I'd try just about anything. Plus, if the cm is thinner, maybe the speculum and catheter will have an easier time going in. Maybe? Oh please?

Left, it's been an easy month so far! Femara and I get along so much better than Clomid and I did. Just looking forward to Wednesday's follicle scan!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks for the braiding pothole. :winkwink:


----------



## Mdc

Not sure if this will work, because I had to copy and paste a couple images. However too funny not to try. 

So vagina what is it going to be this month?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## elliecain

Can't see anything mdc. What did you post?
Your temps are so steady... Mine are all over the place, even though I set an alarm and temp at 6.30 every morning, they just keep going up and down! Are you going to poas today? I wouldn't be able to resist. I'm determined to wait until Wednesday, the day I have an initial appointment at the hospital and the day before AF is due. (_Edit: I've just seen your temp today, really hope it's just a random dip xxx_)

I'm going insane this cycle! I feel like I've invested so much more emotionally this month, with trying various new things (temping, SMEP, soft cups, preseed, legs up) and being off work for 2ww means I've had so much more time to think about it all. DH says he's feeling like I'm putting him under too much pressure whenever I talk about it. I think he wants it as much as me, but doesn't want to make me even more upset if AF arrives. He did blow raspberries on my tummy this morning and, when I said last night that I felt like this was the month, he agreed...

His step mother Sue, whom I'm very close to, lives in La Palma and she sent me an email yesterday saying that her cleaning lady told her she would be an abuela soon :) DH's dad died just before we got married and he is his only child (Sue has none of her own). We are going over to stay with her the week after next and I'm desperate to be able to give her good news. DH says she was never very maternal when he was growing up, but I know she'd love to have a grandchild.

Right, I'm going to find a distraction for today. No more sitting around moping and symptom spotting! xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - :hugs: and you're not out yet. Trying to preemptively strike here...

ellie - it's so hard to NOT think about this constantly when you have nothing else to do. I have had some slow months at work and those have been the worst times when it comes to obsessing about TTC. Googling everything, wondering everything, paying wayyyyy too close attention to the pings and pangs of my body. Good job trying to find a distraction! I hope all of your feelings and the housekeeper's premonition come true!


----------



## Mdc

Darn, it would have been so much funnier if you saw the picture together with the quote. Ha. Not easy to upload photos on this site!

Ellie, I am usually all over the place to, but my only saving grace is I temp vaginally. All the sudden in my advanced maternal age I am a mouth breather when I sleep. :haha: DH's overall do not understand the TWW stress, but your DH sounds like he is still engaged at least with raspberries :winkwink: When do you test?

Wish, yes I was kind of prepared for a drop because I was early in temping, but still above the cover line (even if I remove the super low temp) so who knows. Although my chart overlay is not looking too promising. 

However I felt a little more on and off dull cramps and a little nauseous last night, so either I am crazy (high probability :rofl: ), or my body is subtly trying to give me clues. I guess only time and Dr. Google will tell...

Trying to stay positive, but also realistic. If not this month on to medicated turkey blaster month two!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, gl with the blood draw today!


----------



## Pothole

I woke up with pain on my left side. Really hoping the Femara is growing all kinds of goodness in there. I don't know why I'm so anxious. I had great results last time. But I've gotten myself so hyped up for the iui that now the doubts are creeping in. I am just so afraid that I'll go Wednesday and they'll not see anything worth trying for. 

It's the waits that wear my nerves. Your period starts, you wait 3 days then start your meds. Then you wait till cd 12 for the ultra sound, then iui or timed, you wait till cd 21 to find out if you even ovulated. And since that's about halfway through your tww...you wait. Meanwhile, DH has done his bit and is ready to move on to proper fun sex without the schedule or the leg propping, and he can't understand why your nerves are shot and you spend extra time in the WC examining your boobs for even the slightest tinge of swelling or soreness and you think dear god, man if you knew what I went through for this! And yet for all the blood drawn and labs run and moments where your feet were sprawled up in the air with various people staring up your nether regions, if this does all actually work; you will be someone's mum. And that beautiful perfect little someone will never know what madness you endured. And so innocent, so pure, that tiny little human you created...will still say "Dada", first.

Whew. That was unexpected. And rather cathartic, actually. I feel a bit better now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA - you could be crazy but I like your kind of crazy! I am also happy to hear that you still have the dull coming and going cramping. I hope so hard that this is it. Also, my nurse would yell at you for even mentioning Dr. Google!! 

thanks for the luck. I know it's a crazy long shot and I'm nuts for even thinking of being preg so soon, but I've just been lightheaded again this week and my stomach has been nutty a few days this week, no matter what I eat. Also, I had this super weird hungover feeling for around 3 days. Sunday's was legit (day after concert) but the Mon and Tues as well. It was so weird. But the boobs aren't sore and no cramping or anything, so I highly doubt it. Hopefully AF will come next week sometime and we can get this party sorta restarted.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh pothole, that was wonderful! every word of it, so so true.... :flower:


----------



## elliecain

Pothole said:


> It's the waits that wear my nerves. Your period starts, you wait 3 days then start your meds. Then you wait till cd 12 for the ultra sound, then iui or timed, you wait till cd 21 to find out if you even ovulated. And since that's about halfway through your tww...you wait. Meanwhile, DH has done his bit and is ready to move on to proper fun sex without the schedule or the leg propping, and he can't understand why your nerves are shot and you spend extra time in the WC examining your boobs for even the slightest tinge of swelling or soreness and you think dear god, man if you knew what I went through for this! And yet for all the blood drawn and labs run and moments where your feet were sprawled up in the air with various people staring up your nether regions, if this does all actually work; you will be someone's mum. And that beautiful perfect little someone will never know what madness you endured. And so innocent, so pure, that tiny little human you created...will still say "Dada", first.
> 
> Whew. That was unexpected. And rather cathartic, actually. I feel a bit better now.

Oh Pothole, that was so perfectly written! Even without the iui bits, you described my month to a T. Waiting, doing, waiting, hoping. The yearning and the hoping and the pain. I'm really sad that others have to feel this too, but also it is reassuring to read that I'm not alone in this. We're maybe all a bit crazy, but it's not really surprising and at least we can be crazy together. :hugs:

Mdc, now I see the images... lol :haha: It really is a case of one or the other. All we can think about is which one of those will be the result of all this... FX xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - hahaha I see them too, you're so funny

ugh - just got the blood work results back. Stillllll lingering above 1 (3.55 today) so I have to be pricked again next week. Annoying.


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Its been a while since i have been here. Just alot have been happening in my life that made it impossible to log on here. 

Mdc- am rooting for you! I cant wait for that bfp! Am excited!

Wish- Dang! Wish the #s could go down. GL next week. You are almost there. 

Pothole- l hear you. ... I agree with your last post, well said/ written:)

Dandi- am glad scan went well. 

Everyone else hello and baby dust. Welcome new ladies. 

Afm: Dont know where to start. I have been MIA due some family issues. Dh and i have been sick with Bronchitis for about a week. We also had a death in the family at the same time, dh uncle passed away. During the same week i found out my younger sister who is 36 is pregnant and she has been on the pill( mind you she has a 14 and a 9 yr). She is 9 weeks now has been keeping it from me because she didnt know how i would react. The pregnancy news kind of made me happy and depressed at the same time. Made me be mad at her and wishing it was me and not her. Such bad feelings to have on your only sister but i couldnt help it. Am good now though. I have accepted that she is pregnant and i should be happy for her. On ttc , we only DTD a few times randomly this cycle because of us being sick and coughing a storm all the time. I am not holding my breath for anything this cycle, unless a miracle happens. Had an appt with my ob today and he suggested i should go straight to IVF because of the blocked tube and my fibroids. He told me straight up: " dont wast time, you are 38 and not 28". Thought that was harsh! But its true anyway. We have a consultation appt with a RE next month. We will see. This is my life story for the last 2 wks i was MIA. 

Hope you all have a good wkd!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, I almost choked on my water when I read that!

Wish, ugh! That sucks. When is the next blood draw?

Star, so sorry for all that you are going through! It does suck that even if you want to be happy sometime it is alright to feel mad/upset (trust me I have lots of times before). That is why we are all hear to vent and let it all hang out and not feel bad! Sounds like you are in a good place though. I hope you get a surprise BFP and if not the RE can make a plan to get you big fat and preggo!

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## Dandi

Boy this thread is moving so fast lately with all our new members. I love it, lots to catch up on. 

I'm sorry that you're dealing with that Star. It's such a terrible feeling to A) feel that "why you, and not me?" thing that we all feel, and B) then have to deal with the guilt when your rationale self knows it's unfair to feel that bitterness toward a friend or loved one. I know that cycle so well. Ugh! Hang in there and good luck with the RE appointment next month!

Mdc, you almost gave me a heart attack with your funny picture. I was scrolling so fast all I saw was the pregnant test and I thought you had finally given in and tested early were making an announcement! LOL! Don't play with my emotions like that.

Wish, I hate that you're still not where you need to be. Did the doctor say why it may be taking so long for your levels to get back to normal? Remind me though, it has come down significantly from last time though right?

Not much going on here. 9dpo, but with all this testing and the drs appts for DH and myself, I haven't even really thought about the tww this go round. I guess part of it is because I feel like there's no way I'm pregnant this month with the thyroid and testosterone issues that have been identified. It's lead to the most zen tww all year though, lol! I'm about to lose my patience with DH though because it's been a week now and he still hasn't called to even set up an appt for his first SA. Every time I ask him to call he gets this tone in his voice that drives me batty. He keeps saying that he's super busy at work and isn't sure when he'll be able to get away, but I know that's not the case. He's putting it off so long that it's probably going to interfere with BDing during my next fertile time. So now I'm mad at him about that and about the fact that he feels no sense of urgency to get his part done. I leave Sunday for a work trip and the timing couldn't be more perfect. I need some distance and perspective before I go crazy ttc lady all over him. Men!


----------



## Mdc

OOOOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! Break out the sparkling cider!
Guess my vagina decided for the pregnant route!
So even though I said I would not be disappointed if the temp was down this morning, well you guessed it, I was bummed. Told DH that I could not wait anymore and just had to test today. So of course, I true form mdc style, I go to get a FRER out of the cabinet and all out. Seriously! I have like 50 opks and no FRER. Had a digi, but scared to waste it because I heard it is not as sensitive. So off to CVS I went to get a test, and with my 4 hour hold since FMU trust me it was not fun :haha: So when I took the test I saw the infamous second line in like 30 seconds and busted out the digi.
Thank you all for the listening, supporting, advise, and laughs during this crazy process. You have no idea what it has meant to me.
So I was keeping track of things in FF as notes because I thought I was going insane. I did notice a couple other things outside of dull cramps and frequent urination. The last couple of days I got full pretty fast after eating (like full up into my esophagus), a little nauseated here and there (very subtle), and the weirdest one the cats! This is when I thought I was really going crazy. My cats have been around me non-stop I was getting annoyed. In fact one female just had to sit on my lap while I was at my desk. Oh yeah, and his male cat decided he was now going to spray. Fun times!
Trust me I never thought this time would come, but it did and it will for everyone.
So hear is to a sticky bean, guess PMA really did help me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dandi

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

CONGRATULATIONS! I just knew this was your month! I am so so so very happy for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MDC!!!!!!!!!! OMG, I CANNOT WIPE THE SMILE OFF MY FACE!!!!! :happydance: :ninja: :happydance: :ninja: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! HOLY SH*T!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - I think we've all totally been where you are. A good friend of mine announced her 3rd pregnancy earlier this year and I really couldn't bring myself to be more than only a little happy for them. I mean, she told me and another friend when they were going to try, how they were going to try b/c she was reading up on 'how to have a boy' b/c they already had 2 girls. Well damn if she didn't get preg right away with a boy. I felt so guilty for feeling this way but I couldn't help it. It's already tough to be excited 3 times for the same person, let alone having the ease of gender selection and actually getting pregnant presented at the same time. 
...So I threw her a shower. ;)

dandi - i hear you about the distance needs sometimes! I have no idea how they can't feel the same sense in urgency. They know we're not getting any younger too! i'm glad you're having a zen TWW, though, and are able to focus on fixing the things that need fixin'! 
nah, my numbers are on a slow decline now but I guess I can O once I get under 5. Here's how they went:
6/30 - D&C, don't know what my numbers were then
7/7 - down to 321 (would think this was a quick drop)
7/16 - 19
7/24 - 3.55
so next appt is 7/31. I'd assume we'll be down to 0 or at least under 1 by then. People haven gotten AF when it's been under 10, so hopefully that won't slow that up at all. I guess taking a month to get down to zero should be expected.


----------



## Dandi

That's true, I guess that's a pretty normal progression. I didn't get bloods to check my levels after my D&C, and that's probably a good thing because I would have been obsessing over them. But I did get my next period 5 weeks and 1 day after, so that's probably about how long it took.


----------



## sugargully

AMAZING!!!! Yea MDC, you got your BFP!!! Congratulations!!! This is so cool!!!


----------



## Star2011

Yay Mdc....... Congratulations! Super happy for you! Your V decided the best route to take. Like the way you put it. 

Thank you Dandi, Mdc and Wish for words of encouragement.


----------



## elliecain

I am so very happy for you Mdc! Congratulations for the most excellent :bfp: :)
I'm grinning like a fool :)
Let's hope this is a sign of things to come on this thread xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

O M G !!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK ..... YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
CONGRATULATIONS MDC I'm grinning from ear to ear toooooo :) 
So so happy for you and oh of course :)


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all! I feel a lucky streak continuing for this thread!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc said:


> Thank you all! I feel a lucky streak continuing for this thread!

I do hope so! Just overlaid our charts and the patterns weren't too dissimilar when fixed on o and baseline, yours was just a bit less "rocky mountain"!
I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## Pothole

Mdc, I am completely over the moon for you!


----------



## jessiecat

YAY Mdc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you. Cheers to our Cali babies!!!!! Come join the pregnancy forum as soon as you feel comfortable!!


----------



## jessiecat

Star: Hang in there. I'm sorry things have been hard. Is everything else ok aside from the one blocked tube? I can't remember your history. I got pregnant with one blocked tube even though my OB told me that i would need a referral to a RE for IUI. Im sorry things have been tough. :(


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I hope so too!

Jessie, I will probably post soon. PMA got me here so PMA is going to go all the way :winkwink:


----------



## elliecain

Help please, someone! My temp fell a lot this morning, below the line. Am I out? AF not due for 4 days so it seems a bit early. I'm confused and worried!


----------



## Mdc

I would try not to stress (pot calling the kettle black I know). A lot of people say throw away the thermometer after confirmed O do not to drive yourself crazy. Not easy to do! My non-expert temping thoughts. 1) probably too early to signal AF if your LP is usually constant 2) really low nefarious implant dip??? 3) did you change anything last night (colder room or less covers) or take your temp early?

Still have good feelings for you this month! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## elliecain

Thank you lovely, I'm just working myself up inspecting and checking and symptom spotting! I had a busy day today (in UK: It's nearly 5pm now), so haven't had to think about things too much since this morning, thank goodness! No sign of period yet, so I'm hoping it was some weird thermometer blip. 

How are you? Are things progressing well? Have you got a blood test etc booked in? I can't wait to make that first appointment to get a pregnancy confirmed :) Are you and oh really excited? I'd be on cloud 9 and so so so happy! Hoping to hear more about how you are doing soon. Are you posting in another thread I can read?
Thank you for replying xxx


----------



## Pothole

Ellie I am sending you all my very best hopes and wishes!


----------



## Dandi

Same thing going on over here Ellie. I had some spotting yesterday 10 dpo, then a serious temp drop today. I mean lowest temp ever, 95.82 F. No spotting or sings of AF today though. So frustrating and confusing! I hope your temp is back to normal tomorrow!


----------



## elliecain

You too Dandi. 
It's really disconcerting, isn't it? I mean, I love temping because it gives you clear o proof and also something to do each morning (I'm quite obsessive and love routines!)... but the uncertainty and fear of an unexpected reading are not nice!
It's not over until the witch appears! 
Baby dust to you xxx


----------



## Mdc

Grrr temps! Why don't they play nice!!!!

When will you all test?

I am posting on the preggo stuff 'graduation' thread left set up a while ago. It is under pregnancy over 35 under the same name as this with either phase 2 or graduation in the title...cannot remember :winkwink: Still feeling the same so anxious for the real symptoms to show up :haha: No blood tests for me just old fashion POAS until my appointment on Aug 11. Geez the wait! OH is cautiously excited but asking questions about what I cannot eat, how I am feeling, the doctor appt so I know he is there.


----------



## KileyJean

CONGRATS MDC!!!!!! So excited for you!!! Your temps were a give away for me. I just knew it!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!


----------



## sugargully

Me too Ellie and Dandi, I think traveling last week has discombobulated my temps. Not to mention disrupted my streak. This is the most gaps I've ever had on my chart. We had the hysteroscopy Thursday so I'm sure that may have an effect too. I did however have the best fertile cm ever today. I think the supplements I took cd1-12 really helped w/ovulation. I've been having O pains in both sides. My fmu and smu opks were both positive so I'm convinced I did O. I wish I had brought opks on the trip with me then I wouldn't be second guessing. Now I just have to watch for a temp rise. I did hear that after O temps can be spikey. I looked in Fertility friend chart gallery and I would have never guessed some of those were bfp charts.


----------



## elliecain

Sugargully, I heard that fertile CM is a good sign of imminent ovulation so fc for you. Can you buy some opks while away in order to double check? I'll be away during the fertile part of my next cycle (if I see af this time!), so I've been planning a little bag of things to bring, including cough syrup, opks, preseed and softcups! Hopefully it won't be necessary...

Today, I had a bit of a BBT rise again and am over the cover line. I did sleep really badly and got up for a wee an hour earlier. I temped then too and it was below cover line but up on yesterday. I decided to record the normal time one but told ff about disrupted sleep so it would give me an open circle. I have no idea what to make of all this... I'm clinging to the dip being possible implantation which would also explain BFN. This cycle, ff did first say I ovulated the day before but changed it when I discarded a rogue high pre-O temp. I may only be 10dpo today. I need to distract again today or I'll be obsessing again!
Anyone else around 10/11 dpo? xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls!

mdc - still grinning like an idiot ear to ear for you!!! :hugs: 

ellie - mdc is all about the PMA so I think we should all adopt that! so I'm going to say that your dip was implantation and any testing done before tomorrow is too early to catch a bfp! :)

dandi - same for you! 

sugar - how was the procedure? do you know how that's different than an HSG? congrats on the ewcm - that's great!

hello to everyone else! star, maui, left, kiley, jessie, pothole....I know I'm forgetting some but that's part of being in this 'geriatric' group, right? memory loss? ;)

afm - nothing new here. Had a great weekend but probably too much wine. I need to get back on the healthy horse. I am making myself get up at 6am one of these days to go to kickboxing or TRX. I know once I do one class, it'll be easy to do more. It's just that first one that's sooooo hard!


----------



## Dandi

AF showed during the night. That makes 2 months in a row that I've had a shortened lp. Grrr! I'm setting up an RE appt as soon as I wrap things up with my doc about my thyroid.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - how short was your lp? would your thyroid be impacting that at all?

you know, I just thought of something, mdc - you predicted that we'd get 2 BFPs in a row on this thread! BOOM!!! you + Left!! :happydance:
what are the next predictions?? :)


----------



## sugargully

My procedure went well. It's like a D&C but not everything is removed. The endometrium is examined and any polyps are removed. The doc didn't meet with me after but he told DH things went well. The post op appointment is aug 10. I'm hoping they got everything out of there.

When I saw the ewcm I thought id ask hubby if he wanted to try. He surprised me when he said he still wanted to try the "real way". We actually broke the rules a little bit by dtd 2 days earlier than the 5 day pelvic rest. I took the antibiotics and i couldn't resist my O signs!


----------



## elliecain

Oh Dandi, I'm so sorry, that sucks. I really hope you get some answers soon. 4 months ago, ad turned up 5 days early and it threw me, because I'd never been that early before. Do you have any idea why yours has done it 2 months in a row? xxx

Sugargully, I'm glad the procedure went well and I'm sure 3 days pelvic rest is probably plenty ;)

Afm, I've had sharp pains pulling inside my tummy today, kind of in behind my belly button. It was really bad earlier, but has eased off a bit. I asked Dr Google and could only find Round Ligament Pain that described it properly, but that is really only meant to happen in the 3rd trimester, lol! I want to have PMA and say this is a good sign, but... well, you know.


----------



## Dandi

Last month was 12 days, this month was 11, with spotting starting as soon as 9dpo. The thyroid issues could be causing it, but I just think it's weird that I used to have perfect cycles until my mc. I feel like if it was my thyroid it would have been wonky like that for a while, but who knows, it could even be my fibroid I guess. Anxiously awaiting the call to go in for the thyroid ultrasound results. 

Sugargully, so glad you were able to get it done and over with. I think 3 days is fine as long as you felt ok with it. Keep us posted on your follow up! Also, auto correct on my new tablet wants to change your name to Shamefully and it makes me laugh. =)


----------



## Pothole

Dandi, that stinks. I'm so sorry. But getting in with a good RE is going to turn things around so fast. I just know it. 
Sugar, I'm cheering for you!
Ellie, hang in there. PMA, all the way.

Afm, I am uncomfortable, but if it's big happy follies, I'll take it. It's not really pain; more like solid pressure and an overly full feeling. And it's all on my left side, which is the good side. My follicle scan is Wednesday at 8:30. Iui will be determined after that. I just made an acupuncture appointment for Thursday. After reading up on it, I really should have started acupuncture 3-4 months ago, but if it gives me any help at all, then better late than never. I'm nervous. My mum is an RN, so I've had a strong education in Western medicine and not much else. I don't really do well with things I don't understand. I'll try just about anything, though. I want this so badly.


----------



## Wish2BMom

just go with it, pothole....

https://dc-theme.dreadcentralmedi.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/pinhead.jpg

:haha:


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, well crap on the witches head! Sounds like the thyroid is not helping so I hope it gets sorted out ASAP! Speaking of autocorrect mine always tries to correct to to Randi I always chuckle because it is so close to getting 'randy'. :haha:

Wish, you are right I forgot about my prediction! I will consult my inner psychic and come up with a new on soon...cannot rush these thing you know. :rofl: 

Sugar, so happy the procedure when well and you are back in the saddle. They are usually pretty conservative about post op rest, but I do not blame you for not ignoring your signs. Good luck! Hopefully removing the fibroids gives a great landing pad for you next fertilized egg. 

Ellie, I don't mean to get your hopes up, but I had the same thing a couple days before I got my BFP. I looked it up on Dr. Google and read the same thing and was disappointed....but the awesome ladies on this site said it was one of their first symptoms looking back on it...so when do you TEST?!?!? 

Pothole, good luck with the scan and the acu!

:dust:


----------



## Pothole

Wish, that is hysterical!
Thanks, MDC!


----------



## sugargully

Lol "Shamefully"! That's cute! 

Kinda describes how I seduced hubby to get him in the mood the other day. He was game but still needed his obligatory motorcycle ride and "Sanford n Son" dvd marathon to get him to unwind. I SHAMEFULLY went along with the testosterone fest so we could enjoy some afternoon bd!

Dandi- I wish that witch would ride her broom to the moon. We're all sick of her. Hope it gets sorted soon.

Ellie- you're so close to test day!

Pothole- Will you have a trigger shot with the IUI? Praying for excellent follies!


----------



## elliecain

sugargully said:


> Kinda describes how I seduced hubby to get him in the mood the other day. He was game but still needed his
> obligatory motorcycle ride and "Sanford n Son" dvd marathon to get him to unwind. I SHAMEFULLY went along with the testosterone fest so we could enjoy some afternoon bd!

That made me giggle - my husband needs guitar playing and/or killing people on some hideous warfare PS4 game to help him chill out. I tried to seduce him when he got home from work but putting on a skimpy little number, but he was more interested in telling me about what he'd bought in the supermarket, so I got in a strop and went to get changed. If it had been the fertile window, I'd probably have been a bit more pushy!!!



sugargully said:


> Ellie- you're so close to test day!

I know, I wish I had not tested yet and just waited! 4 wasted tests so far... I have my gynae hospital appointment tomorrow and then af due on Thursday so I should not test tomorrow, but I know I will!

You know the analysis bit of fertility friend? The pregnancy monitor thing is giving me 62 points for early pregnancy signs... How accurate is this thing? I suppose it's just a bit of fun, but it keeps going up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

these tales of seduction are cracking me up, only b/c I suck at it! I envy you all!

ellie - back still hurt? any other niggles??

pothole - how are you feeling?

krasa - you've been quiet. where you at, girl?


----------



## elliecain

My back is still really sore... Is that a good sign? It usually hurts on the first day of my period and sometimes the day before but I've never been aware of it hurting for several days before. I'm also very tearful, but that's probably more down to my shattered nerves!

I'm totally useless at seduction. I felt like a drag queen when I put sexy lingerie on last night and that's why I got so stroppy when he didn't immediately ravage me!!!

How long have you girls been on this forum? It's funny, but I've been in a few other forums in the past for non-pregnancy things, but I really resisted joining up for this. Not sure why, maybe I was worried that joining would be admitting it wasn't just happening. Now I've started chatting to others, it's been really helpful. Somehow helps me put things in perspective and it is reassuring that I'm not the only one having these crazy thoughts and worries. Also, seeing people getting a bfp after things not happening straight away shows that it does happen and gives me huge hope.

Oddly enough, my dh has taken more interest in things since I've been chatting in forums. Maybe because I don't try to get him to discuss it all the time... he's even started asking me about my temps the past couple of days!

Right, I'm going to find a distraction for a few hours then I've got zumba later tonight, yay! xxx


----------



## saraj1076

mdc - oh my God, HUGE congratulations! Haven't been on in a week mostly due to work and then come back to amazing news! 

So lovely to hear!

So I'm continuing with weirdness. After a very early and very unusual visit form AF, it seems I was surging at 6dpo. I feel like I don't know my body at all since ttc! I'm getting pinching and gurgling and feel like AF is coming again. Must be ovulating pain right?

Ellie - I've only been on here a couple of weeks. Just started 3rd cycle of ttc and it's really throwing me and my super regular cycle for a loop. It is sooooo comforting to know that I am not alone with the symptom spotting and all the craziness every two weeks. It's weird though, this cycle I'm even symptom spotting in the first half of cycle, just cos everything feels so strange.

Eugh...sometimes I wish I was a man :/


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - your back pain can be a sign, I'd imagine! perhaps all of the muscles in your core starting to move or loosen up to prep for the uterus growing?

I've been on BNB for about a year and a half - since Jan of '14 or so. I don't know how long I've been on this particular thread, though.

Sara - glad you popped in! your details confuse me a little, though - when was your unusual AF? 'dpo' = days post ovulation, so your 6dpo surge confused me if it came after AF. Did you mean cd6 (cycle day 6, cd1=first day of AF)? Did you have a different AF, like was it quick? just wondering if you should test at all, if it came earlier, didn't last as long and then 6 days later you're having pinching and gurgling? INTRIGUING!! :)


----------



## saraj1076

Wish2BMom said:


> ellie - your back pain can be a sign, I'd imagine! perhaps all of the muscles in your core starting to move or loosen up to prep for the uterus growing?
> 
> I've been on BNB for about a year and a half - since Jan of '14 or so. I don't know how long I've been on this particular thread, though.
> 
> Sara - glad you popped in! your details confuse me a little, though - when was your unusual AF? 'dpo' = days post ovulation, so your 6dpo surge confused me if it came after AF. Did you mean cd6 (cycle day 6, cd1=first day of AF)? Did you have a different AF, like was it quick? just wondering if you should test at all, if it came earlier, didn't last as long and then 6 days later you're having pinching and gurgling? INTRIGUING!! :)

Oops...yes, I meant CD6. So my cycle - I have been using a period tracker for years - is 27/28 days. AF always lasts 4 days, two mid days being heavy. Last cycle, the one just gone, I had what I thought was spotting at 7dpo. Turned out it was AF - 1 wk early. Started light, then to medium, lasted 6 days and stopped. On the last day of AF I don't know why I checked but I got a positive OPK, CD6. On CD7 same; today, I didn't get the smiley face but when I took out the stick there were definitely two lines, one faint. And I woke up today with what seemed like period pain. Lots of gurgling too - like I haven't eaten for days! It's just all very confusing as I'm healthy and always thought I knew my body, and everything was like clockwork. I'm also VERY careful with what I eat - non-gmo, organic, don't eat meat or fish unless I know exactly where its come from, so no dietary changes. I have been taking prenatals for a while, mostly cos if it's good for Mamas it can only be good for me!
:shrug:

No idea what's going on or if I'm about to ovulate or what. I guess I'll just keep BDing whenever I can for the rest of this cycle...and hopefully things will mellow out soon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, that's crazy! I mean, if you're preg, that would light up an OPK too. Maybe, just to weed that out, try that?


----------



## Dandi

I've been on here about 6 or 7 months now. I totally understand what you were saying about the resistance to join though. I didn't join until I'd already been trying unsuccessfully for a year. So glad I did though!

I've been thinking more and more about what could be causing my spotting and early AFs and I'm I'm beginning to worry that the fibroid has grown. I'm trying to remember what symptoms I had with my first fibroid, but that was over 5 years ago and I don't really recall anything other than seriously heavy periods and (tmi warning) clots that felt like giving birth to tiny blood babies. I don't want to admit it, but I think things are heading in that direction. I'm thinking of requesting an ultrasound to check the size. If I have to have another myomectomy before moving forward with fertility assistance, a)I'm going to scream b) I need to get it done asap because recovery was a total bitch last time. I just keep going back and forth about whether I should get I shod get on the thyroid meds and wait a few months to see, check on the fibroid with my gyno, or go straight to an RE at this point. I don't know what to do! Meh...

Good news though. I'm in Kentucky for a conference this week and I told DH before I left that I'm not bringing up the SA appointments anymore because I feel like he gets angry, I don't want it to cause tension between us, if he doesnt feel the same urgency I can't force it on him, Ill see about my part of it and his part is up to him, etc, blah, blah. He called me today to tell me thAt his first appt is in the morning in the morning and he's already set up the next two as well. The power of guilt trips! :happydance:

Side note: sometimes I wish it was like the old days when women "took to bed" during their time of the month. Having a vicious AF isn't that bad when you've got a comfy hotel room, alone time, blackout curtains, a maid, room service, and HBO Now. :haha:


----------



## sugargully

Looks like I've been on this thread 4 months.


----------



## elliecain

***Warning... I'm starting to go batty and haven't slept much so this post is probably worth ignoring!***

It's 5.30am here and I've been awake since 4.15am. We went to bed late, around 2... This is not good. I can't seem to stay asleep, my nose is stuffy and I'm too hot. I'm trying to be positive about this and hopeful this is pregnancy related, but right now I just feel like my period will be with me tomorrow, as expected. I'm on the verge of tears and don't know what to do with myself, so I thought I'd vent here!

I can't even use my temps to help me, because I had to take it when I woke at 4.15 then used https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php to adjust it for normal time. Although that makes it look ok, the fact is I only had 2 hours' sleep so it doesn't mean anything anyway!

I'm really glad I have an appointment today, as I am likely to climb the walls and do lots of hpts today otherwise. I was going to ask if they'd do a blood test, but I expect they won't because I'm not even due af until tomorrow. I'll do one hpt with smu in a few hours (if I can continue lying in bed unable to sleep) and then leave it. Even if it's negative, it's still early days because I had a possible implantation dip on Sunday... see, I can do PMA!

Edit: bfn :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - oh dear, I hope it's not a fibroid! but I'm kinda glad that you have an inkling of what might be going on. Since you have had one before, can you get an appt to look into it ASAP? i'd hate for you to go on guessing, get involved with an RE full steam ahead and then HOLD UP, we have fibroids! Also - well done on getting DH to step up for the SAs!!! I wouldn't even call that a guilt trip - you did what you could to push him and it hadn't worked so now it was up to him. I'm glad he came around quickly!! Good job, Mr. Dandi! I so wish for you that you could cozy up in the hotel room and just stay there for a day or two. 

ellie - you are driving yourself bonkers, hon!! I really have my fingers crossed for you to get your BFP over the next couple of days but it is NOT the end of the world if you don't this month!! There will be another fresh month, new tries, pathways to fertility assistance - there is a whole world of help or opportunity in front of you that will be there for you if you need it. Please try to relax! You WILL have your little one in your arms in the future! Being so wound up if you have a LO trying to wriggle it's bum into your lining isn't going to help anyway - zen, girl! ALL meant with love and hugs :hugs:!!!


----------



## Pothole

Oh Ellie. You are breaking my heart. I wish I had a sure fire way to help you feel less stressed. I am so impressed by your pma, I know it's a lot of work to maintain. I'm sending you calm thoughts and big hugs. 

I had my follicle scan today. I have a 17, an 18, and a 19 all on the left. We are a go for iui. I will be giving myself the novarel shot at 8:30 tonight. DH goes to do his bit at 7:30 Friday morning, then my part is at 8:30. I am nervous but wildly excited.

I've posted all of these numbers at various points throughout my time on bnb; but I wanted them all in one place at least once so I have them as reference. 
April 2015: Clomid/0 Left side-15,16 Right side/no trigger/no progesterone test
May 2015: Clomid/19 Left-11 Right/next day trigger/8.2 progesterone 
June 2015: Femara/15, 22, 23 Left-22 Right/same day trigger/22.7 progesterone 
July 2015: Femara/17, 18, 19 Left-0 Right/ same day trigger...to be continued 

The way the dates fell, it looks sequential, but we took a cycle off between the June and July tries.

Any thoughts or tips for the iui?


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOOOOOOO pothole!!! I'm so excited for you!!!

I say follow mdc's line of thinking and BD the night of or day after too! kind of a 2nd 'iui' :) GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## elliecain

Thank you for reading and responding to my ridiculous post! Thankfully the nurse talked some sense into me and I'm going to focus on 
a) spending quality time with dh on holiday in the Canaries for the next 2 weeks (we go on Monday),
b) the appointments and procedures set up for when I return.
I have that bloated, crampy, water retaining feeling. AF will be here tomorrow for sure :( Trying really hard not to fall apart, but I'm so emotional today!!! 

Pothole, I have no idea what the numbers mean, but it sounds like good news and I'm really pleased for you. I hope the iui goes very well! Good luck with your injection tonight xxx


----------



## Dandi

Good luck Pothole! I'm really hope this is it for you! 

Ellie, I'm hoping you can find some Zen girl! You're going to drive yourself insane if not. This thread actually helped me find my calm place after a while. I hope it's the same for you! PMA and Zen thoughts girlie. If it doesn't happen this morning, it just means you have a fresh start for a new better month, usually with more knowledge than you had the previous cycle. You're going to get there, we all are. :hugs:

I got my thyroid ultrasound results and I have two nodules. The nurse just said he wanted me to come back for another ultrasound in 6 months and that the Dr said nothing about putting me on any meds for the anti- tpo antibodies. I'm pretty frustrated about it. I feel like they're being really dismissive about it. I think I n have a plan in place though. I'm going to switch gynos again (I had gone back to my hometown doc when I got pregnant I january, but it's an hour and a half drive from work and not very convenient for lots of visits, so I'm switching back to the Dr I was seeing locally), get in asap for an ultrasound to check the size of the fibroid, if all is well ask for a referral to RE, have thyroid results forwarded to RE and go from there.

DH was a trooper with SA this morning. He was sending me pics of "the champagne room" as he was calling it, and all the weird things they had in there, lol. One down, two to go!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, hope the fibroids are not interfering, but glad you are getting them checked out. I agree I would have the RE look at the labs for your thyroid. Sometimes even though they levels or antibodies are fine for most people but when TTC things need to be a little more perfect. Glad your are being your own advocate! Lol about the 'champagne room' sounds like DH is taking it in stride!

Ellie, I know how stressful this can be and how hard PMA is to keep up, but I agree with Wish....you will have your LO in your arms. If AF shows up let yourself be sad and then get excited for next month's opportunities. Go enjoy your lovely holiday! I have always wanted to go to the Canaries! You will have to post some pictures!

Pothole, what great follies! I am SO excited for you. I don't have much advice about the IUI because we did not trigger. If you were going natural I would suggest a double IUI because O is less predictable. I didn't not BD right before or after the IUI because DH was shattered after two back to back samples (poor guy), but if your DH is up for it go for it :winkwink: I did lay the requisite time (10 min) after the IUI and the second time she did lower the top of the bed so my head was lower than my hips...and brought in a cute baby picture for me to focus on (sweet of her). After that I did some fertility yoga (15 min) most days, and listened to some fertility meditation (both helped me not stress too much). Then I just decided this was our time and we did everything we could to make our little embie. I have a good feeling about you this month! Fingers crossed for you!!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Pothole

Thanks everyone! I will take that advice! If DH is up for it, we'll BD like newlyweds! 
Ellie, here's a key to the number rundown:
Fertility drug/size follicle and side it's on/novarel ovulation trigger shot if applicable/progesterone level on cd 21
I took sex ed (albeit in a Catholic boarding school) and my mum is a nurse. And still I was more than a bit confused by all the bits and pieces and what they all do. The ladies here have a wealth of knowledge and they taught me more in a few weeks than I had pieced together in the previous 6 months. 
Essentially, I have 3 follicles on the left side (which is my unblocked side) that are mature or close to it. That means potentially 3 eggs released this month which increases my chances that a sperm will meet something worth investigating. 

In my RE'S office, you start your med on cd 3 for 5 days. On cd 12 (today) you get a vaginal ultrasound to measure follicle growth. If they are in the proper range, an ovulation trigger shot is administered to induce ovulation within 24-36 hours. If you are going the iui route (our first time) you trigger 36 hours before your procedure. You go back on cd 21 to have a progesterone check. 10+ is what you want to see for strong ovulation. I may have left things out, but if you ask, I'll tell you anything have an answer for.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - i love your plan and so glad you're taking the reigns from the slacking docs. I'd be a little uncomfortable with that too. Time's a-wastin', here, people!!

I don't have any updates :) but I did sign back up at kickboxing today (on the hottest day of the year so far - makes sense, right?) and remembered why I loved it. i knew I just needed to bite the bullet and GET there, then I'd want to go all the time. So hopefully that will take my mind a little off of TTC for a bit. I should probably lay off of BNB to assist with that as well but I just can't not support and check in with you guys!
on a side note - the woman that owns the gym just had her first baby at 44 (conceived naturally on their 2nd try - b*tch...) and she said that I could continue the workouts at whatever pace I could stand while preg or stimming or whatever. I didn't have to actually stop working out. So I'll do that this time. She has another member there going through IVF and she's never mentioned that she needed to stop, so I'll follow in kind. yay!


----------



## elliecain

Pothole, thank you for explaining that... I've been reading up since I read your other post and I'm just so impressed by how clever it all is! We are lucky to live in an age where such medical expertise exists. 
I was watching a documentary the other day about the first ivf child in the UK. She is now 30 and was talking about the very slim chances her mother was given of the procedure being successful (1,000,000:1). It was also a very controversial thing back then, with a lot of hate mail sent to the family :( I'm so glad we also live in a time where people don't behave like that.

Dandi, I told my dh about the champagne room (hope you don't mind) and he said he wants one too! Here, the man "collects" his :spermy: into a pot in the privacy of his own home and brings it straight to the clinic. 

Mdc, how sweet that they gave you a baby picture to focus on! Baby yoga sounds great too. Which fertility meditation did you use? Dh and I listen to guided meditations most nights on YouTube and I'd love to try a fertility one. We usually just listen to The Honest Guys, whose guided meditations I love.

Sorry again about my freak out this morning! I feel much calmer now and will obviously be really upset when (if?) AF shows tomorrow... but I'll cope and move on.

Love and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Vonn

Hi ladies--sometimes I stalk threads other than those I regularly post to, just for inspirational bfps. Good luck to everyone!!:flower:

Dandi--I was motivated by your post to pop in and write about thyroid issues. I saw that you are frustrated about this and you have every right to be! Nodules, antibodies, and symptoms are major red flags, with or without terrible labs. I don't know what your labs are, but tend not to trust them a whole lot anyway as they do not always tell the whole story. IMO, the issues above warrant some experimenting with meds to improve your situation. Please find a dr who takes you seriously. Having been dismissed by drs over this very issue, I can attest that feeling ignored by those you pay to take care of you is a terrible feeling! Esp when it's tied to TTC and you desperately want everything to be optimal! I fired 3 drs, on my way to finding an integrative/functional medicine md who was willing to think outside the one test (TSH), one drug (T4/synthroid) method of diagnosing and treating hypothyroidism. 

I wrote a bunch with LeftWondering on a thread she started a while back, feel free to check it out. It's called "Anyone ttc with thyroid problems." Or you could message me and we could chat. I am on a mission to make sure women--esp those ttc--are NOT dismissed and ignored when it comes to thyroid issues. I spent a long time feeling sick and frustrated & I'd rather no one else have to go through that. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

see....super power ;)


----------



## Vonn

Wish--you are a sweetheart!<3<3


----------



## Dandi

Thanks Vonn! Ill check out the thread for sure. I'm definitely frustrated today. This doc knows I'm ttc and I was getting a great vibe from him at my first visit. He even said he'd treat me if the thyroid results were fine and I felt like it was worth trying anyway. However, the fact that he isn't starting me on meds and doesn't even want to see me again to discuss or explain things since getting the results of the anti tpo antibodies and now the nodules gives me major doubts. I'm just ready for a bonafied RE who understands my end goal and the importance of timeliness on the matter! I'm not getting any younger or patient. =)

I talked to my insurance company today to confirm what will or won't be covered if it comes to assisted conception and my plan covers testing, medical, and pharmacy, but no artificial insemination. So good news/bad news I guess. We'll figure it out if comes to that. Better start an iui/ivf savings jar in case!


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Pothole good luck with your IUI. Excited for you. Soon we will be celebrating your BPF! 

Wish- Its tomorrow you going for your blood work? Hoping this time they are good.

Sugar- Glad you got in some bding during your O time. Fx for you. 

Dandi- Boo on AF but happy for DH doing the SA. Am sorry about your ultrasound results. Hoping you can get a new Dr and RE who will listen to your and treat you to the best of his ability. Insurance sometimes sucks! Hey you never know, maybe you may not have to go through iui/ivf? You just never know. Insurance issues really gets on me too when it comes to ttc. My primary insurance is through the hospital i work at but they dont cover anything with infertility other than usual lab work. I use DHs insurance with my infertility issues. Best of luck Dandi. 

Ellie- Your symptoms sound promising. Wish you the best. BUT please get some sleep tonighthopefully you are in bed now :) I believe we will all get our rainbow babies, its just timing is different for all of us. 

Jessiecat- I remember you got your rainbow with one tube. I thought the same would happen to me but its taking longer. Apart from the blocked tube i have some fibroids but thank goodness the biggest one is outside my uterus. I ll make appt to have them be checked again. 

Mdc- cant wait to read on your progress. Still happy for you.

Everyone else hello. 

Afm, Nothing much going on this cycle. Am expecting AF on Monday next week. Didnt do much or any Bding on my fertile week so not expecting much. I am trying one more cycle naturally this coming month then i have an appt with RE in September. I made the appt for August then had to change it to Sep just to be hopefully for a miracle before i go see the RE. We will see.


----------



## sugargully

GL tonight Pothole. It's 7:30ish (Chicago time) so I would imagine you will trigger soon.


----------



## Pothole

Thank you Sugar! It went smoothly. It doesn't hurt at all going in, but it makes me sore for a day or so afterward. I think I may try to get a chiropractic appointment tomorrow. The pressure in my side has had me sitting oddly and walking a bit differently, so I'm out of wack. I want to get adjusted before the iui.


----------



## elliecain

First step on the road complete, Pothole :) xxx


----------



## elliecain

I'm trying to find the balance between PMA and realism... Can you girls give me your thoughts on my temps please? I've arranged for a phone appointment with gp this afternoon because there's no point having cd1-5 bloods done tomorrow if af hasn't started, and she was due today. I'm kind of hopeful that gp will offer to do a blood hcg instead... I'm off on holiday on Monday afternoon and really would like to know before I go, but hpts still saying bfn.

"I will not get my hopes up too much. I will not get my hopes up too much. I will not..."


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - my appt is tomorrow morning. I can't wait. Mainly b/c I stop at my fave coffee shop and get my fave breakfast sandwich on the way home. :) I figure the number will be zero tomorrow, or at least below 1. 

No twinges or cramps telling me AF is on the way, though - hope that happens soon. If I had a choice, Sunday would be fine! we're at an all-day pool party on Saturday. You just know the witch is going to show then.

ellie - your temps look good to me! Still up over the coverline and holding strong. I hope you can get a blood test before your vacation. Btw, that vacation sounds wonderful!! Finding that balance between PMA and realism is sooooo hard, huh?

pothole - almost there!! I'm so excited for your TWW!!!


----------



## Pothole

Thank you Wish! Last night was rocky. I've never triggered in the evening before, so perhaps it was the Novarel. I had a very difficult time getting to sleep and my heart was racing/fluttery. I didn't tell my mum about the ttc, but I did go to her house this morning and have her check my blood pressure and pulse. My BP is always on the low end of normal, and that stayed the same. But my heartbeat had what she called a regular irregularity, meaning it maintained a pattern of skips. I've made an appointment with my gp to investigate. In about an hour I'll head to my acupuncture appointment. It feels like everything is happening all at once. 
Ellie, I am going to try to adopt your line of thinking that this is the first step. We've been married almost 14 years, used only natural planning, never BC or even condoms, threw caution to the wind for the last 2 years with no avoidance of fertile days, and worked with an RE since February. This feels like step 8,532,794. But I like your count better!


----------



## elliecain

It's the first step on this particular path, and I hope the potholes on this path are full of hope :)


----------



## Star2011

Wish i also pray for the number to be zero tomorrow. Hopefully the witch comes before or after the pool party not during but guess we will find out.

Pothole fx for you this cycle.


----------



## sugargully

Pothole your symptoms are a bit unnerving. Please take care of yourself. Keep us posted on what the gp says.


----------



## elliecain

Wish, I really hope you see zero tomorrow!
Pothole, how are you feeling about your procedure tomorrow? It's really exciting!

Afm I spoke to the GP today and she said the nurse will still take blood tomorrow if no AF but do hcg test instead.
I was starting to get really hopeful and excited and then I decided to check my cervix. Bad idea... My finger came away with a tiny bit of brown blood. That can only mean AF on her way, can't it? Be honest please... is there any other possible reason?


----------



## Pothole

Sugar, I know. :( I was really alarmed last night which sent me into a bit of a panic, which obviously didn't help the situation. I will likely have an EKG tomorrow just to obtain a baseline. I feel mostly normal today, but dread tonight. Everything is more frightening in the night. Just the realization that hospital is the only option makes everything feel so dire. The acupuncture helped. She said that some of the fluttery feeling up about my clavicle could be due to the tightness in my neck and shoulders. I'm going for chiropractic in a few minutes, so that will loosen me even further. But the history of heart problems in my family is certainly not to be taken lightly. I'm looking forward to an answer. For now, I am just trying to focus on tomorrow morning. I won't put all my hopes in this, but I do feel like it was the right time to move on from timed only.


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole - I'll be thinking of you and your heart tonight and tomorrow. I get little flutters too but I didn't feel any impact from my trigger. I hope it's nothing! <3

star & ellie - thank you! we shall see

ellie - good you're doing the HCG (that's what mine is tomorrow) - I hope yours is sky high while mine is negatory!!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, good luck tomorrow. For some reason I blocked this is your first IUI. The procedure itself was easy peasy. Speculum in and the insertion of the sample into the uterine cavity...nothing like an hsg...all done in under a minute. Fingers crossed! As for the heart irregularity it could be for the Novarel (2% risk of cardiac dysthymia...aka irregular heart beat). I totally agree that you should get it checked out to be on the safe side, but hopefully knowing that it may be from the injection will ease your anxiety tonight. Take care of your self. 

Ellie, it might be AF or just spotting so really no way to tell unfortunately. Hang in there though and glad you will get a hcg draw to put your mind at ease. I forgot to tell you I downloaded the guided meditation from Circle + Bloom. They have natural fertility (daily sessions) assisted conception (I think daily sessions here too) and even a pregnancy one (weekly sessions first tri and then monthly thereafter). All are about 15 minute sessions so long enough but no too long. 

Wish, good luck tomorrow and hoping for a big fat zero and AF (on Sunday :winkwink: ). 

Wishing everyone good luck this upcoming cycle, and keep on keeping on with some more BFP!


----------



## elliecain

Thanks Mdc. I really do want to feel optimistic but the sight of the blood, even though it's not much, shattered my hope. I've had to take painkillers for the cramps as well. I'm going to listen to the meditation tonight before sleep, thanks for the suggestion.
I've decided to treat myself to lots of nice things tomorrow. I'm having shellac nails done at 8.15 and then dh and I are going to walk Pip, the furbaby, on the beach and visit a friend. I'll also eat a lot of chocolate and let myself have a good cry.
It's only one more month. That's nothing, in the grand scheme of things.
Last day of July tomorrow. Here's to a happy August full of bfps on this thread!!!


----------



## Pothole

Thanks for all the good thoughts ladies! I am feeling much better. The doctor on call at re said I could take a baby aspirin, and it helped. It may have been a purely placebo effect, but the act of taking something gave me a sense of control back. Honestly, the lack of control was so frightening. I think I made everything worse by reacting to that. My chiropractor broke up a lot of the tension in my shoulders so I should have good blood flow. I ran down the checklist: no sweats, pain in left arm, shortness of breath, pain in jaw, or confusion. I don't think I am in iminent danger of heart attack. I'm just that lucky girl who gets 2% flutters ;) If I don't sleep again tonight, I won't fight it and panic. I'll turn on netflix and binge watch till dawn. :) So thankful for you all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: ellie - on to August, a bright new month for BFPs!

pothole - so glad you're feeling better! procedure is today, right?

mdc - how are you feeling? any different yet? has it sunk in?


----------



## Pothole

In the procedure room right now Wish! Ready to get moving. Although I am a bit concerned. Apparently DH's contribution this morning was only at 1.9. They like to see 3 or higher. But it only takes 1! PMA!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's absolutely correct!!! another woman on another thread just had devastating news about her DH's sperm, after their IUI, and they were even thinking they may have to do donor sperm. BOOM - she's preg. PMA all the way!!!
Rock out with your socks out (or up!)!!


----------



## Pothole

All done! And my socks were up and to the side. ;) We really want all those left side follies, so my feet were up, pelvis tilted, and I was turned to the left so gravity could do its bit. It was a really quick procedure! The pressure of the follicles has moved on to ovulation pain, so there was some tenderness, but over all it was not bad. We'll BD tonight and tomorrow for insurance. But after that, it's just for fun. Progesterone check at 7:30 next Friday 8.7. 
Tomorrow I get my favourite child in the world for a solid week of respite, or as we call it, Dude and Lolly Time. His family is going to the beach and he is just so miserable there. He has a perfectly lovely name, but we all call him Dude. He's nonverbal, so he doesn't actually call me anything, but long ago it was decided that I needed a repetitive 2 syllable name like everyone else in his life. (Mama, daddy, sissy, nana, papa). So his younger sister named me Lolly. (I've been here long enough, I may as well tell you my name; I'm Colleen.) So Dude and Lolly time commences tomorrow morning at 6 am, and that takes up over half of my tww. Then the following Tuesday, teachers report back to school, and I can test the very next day. I feel very happy, content, and calm. PMA!!


----------



## Mdc

Yeah pothole! I love the PMA. I would not stress about the SA I have read as long as it is over 1M is the break point and he is double that :winkwink: and you are so right just one little fast spermie is needed! Cannot wait to hear your results and good luck with your busy TWW. I will say it was my longest yet. 

Wish, finally the sore boobs everyone takes about are here. Not horrible, but mine are never sore so a good sign. Pretty tired at night, and I think a little bit of ms hits in the early afternoon. Pretty mild, but I welcome it...for now. Ha!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## KileyJean

I'm sending major baby dust your way Pothole!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## elliecain

That sounds like it went well, Pothole. I'm really hopeful for you.

Thanks Wish. I was expecting to see it today after the spotting yesterday, but it's still disappointing. I'm trying not to think about it. Also, thinking I'll change my ff settings to FAM rather than advanced, because that would have moved my o day forward and also been more accurate for AF. Which do you use, those that chart with ff?

Had cd1 bloods taken this morning and booked in for more cd21 the day after we get back from La Palma. That will also test for any historical signs of chlamydia, which has to be double checked before they do the next step... a hysterosalpingogram in early September, which I'm dreading as my cervix is tilted and I get a lot of pain with anything entering it. I've also got to have an ultrasound of my uterus in September and Robert's SA is on 24/9, with first appointment with consultant the following week!

We've also found out that we are likely to be completing on our house purchase while we are away and will be moving in late August. It's only 5 mins from where we are staying now, so should be an easy move. The new house is gorgeous and I can't wait! It has a lovely room that we plan to be for a nursery too... :)

My 2ww next month will be half abroad on holiday and half whilst moving (gets me out of heavy lifting!). I'm due to find out on Friday 28th August and we are going to a Metallica concert the next day, lol!!!

I'm determined not to get all obsessive and worked up this month, just regular bd on holiday and try to minimise the stress hormones... Mdc, we fell asleep to the free trial meditation by Circle & Bloom last night, it was great. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - you sound more relaxed already, I'm so happy. ENJOY your holiday and, as my docs said, live it up! you'll be fine with some umbrella drinks and such. So much going on for you coming up!! wowza! all good things!

pothole - woo!!! come on little spermies - meet the egg of your dreams!! :dust:
I'm glad you have so much to keep your mind off of the TWW. The Dude sounds like a great little man and I love your nickname.

mdc - everything sounds great! wait until they hurt to hug people and this looks painful: :holly:

I got my results - negatory! :happydance: so now we wait for AF. And then wait for next AF. And then...oh whatever. I'll update when we get closer! 
Happy Friday and weekend everyone!


----------



## Pothole

Ellie, thank you. I am loving that you get to sit out the heavy lifting this next cycle! We moved many times before we bought our house and it is just such a pain. You have a great plan in place! You'll be amazed how quickly the time moves when you have appointments to look forward to. 
Mdc, I love your symptoms and your PMA cheerleading!
Kiley, I remember being so happy for you when you announced. It's so encouraging to see how far you've come! Can't wait to join you!
Wish, he really is such a great kid. In 2008 I lost two incredibly important people in my life within 6 months of each other. I was in bad shape. I love my family and friends, but I just had nothing left, I was so broken. Then he came in to my classroom for meet the teacher. His mum put him on the floor to explore; he crawled over to me, put his hands on my face, and tried to kiss my nose. It was genuinely like my heart started beating again in that moment. He brought me back to life. He is the happiest, giggliest, most adorable little person. I love him. So really, our week together is the highlight of both our summers. Getting to enjoy a chunk of my tww is just a bonus!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole :cry: that's so incredibly touching!!


----------



## elliecain

Dude sounds like just what you need right now... I cried when I read how you two met. Some kids just have that magic something, no words needed. I'm a teacher too but I deal with bigger kids (11-18). Even they can sometimes must be what is needed. 
Here's to a happy, healthy and very fertile August for us all! xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole that made me cry ... Happy /sad tears all at the same time !!! What a wonderful person you are ... Such a big heart xxxx dude and lolly should be a show on tv :) I love it !!! I'm sending you tons and tons of fairy dust this cycle xxxxxxxxxx

Wish delighted your back to zero ( iykwim ) time to move to the next chapter but never ever forget the first , its left you with a very special gift in your heart xxxx

I'm sorry I'm such a crap cheerleader right now ... Work is just crazy ... Not getting home till late so I'm too tired to do anything . I'm reading but just not posting lol..... My brain hurts with how much you all talk !!! 

I wish you all a VERY FERTILE AUGUST :) roll on the BFP :) so I wonder who is next ???? Its one of you ????? Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Star2011

Wish- thats great news on your lab results. Now we have to hope for AF to come quick so we can get moving. Enjoy your pool party this wkd. 

Pothole- Glad the procedure went well. I love the way you will spend your tww. Say hi to Dude:). I know Lolly and Dude will have a good time and the tww will go so fast. Cant wait to hear the good news. 

Ellie i second that " happy, healthy and very fertile August" 

And here to a wonderful weekend ladies:)


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, congrats on the house! You know the old saying 'new house new baby'! Even if AF shows up you got a plan so enjoy vacation.

Pothole, you are such an amazing woman and will be such an amazing mother!

Wish, SO glad about the zero and cannot wait for you to start again!

Hello to everyone else!

I love my sister but she is a little bit of a drill sargent. When we got there my mom was cooking dinner which is fine, but my sister had a list of tasks for all of us. Then she told me 'so you are coming tomorrow as 8 to help with setting up'. I laughed and said 8 was probably not happening but 9 is more likely. She got kind of upset... Geez there are 3 other adults to help get stuff ready. Really do you need 4 crockpots food, coleslaw, crackers and cheese, a cake, and two smaller cakes for 15 guests. I know having a one year old is hard ( I cannot wait to find out), but she is just kind of using us as stage hands for the party especially my mom which is pretty annoying. Maybe I am just being hormonal. Oh...project avoid wine went well last night. Just claimed if I had a glass I would fall asleep since I was up at 430 yesterday am to catch the flight. May have to be creative today :winkwink:

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Pothole

Mdc, you are cracking me up! We need more stories! I have been to lots of 1 year old's birthday parties, since I'm the only one in our circle of friends who loves to bake. Being in charge of the cake usually gets you out of all the other prep work! Good luck on your excuses today!


----------



## smithco

Oh pothole your previous post made me cry. All the best this month. Fx for you.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## elliecain

Thanks Mdc. It started yesterday morning in fact, but I'm ok with things because I've got lots of steps to take this month. It doesn't feel like I'm just fumbling along without a hope anymore. 

We're staying with dh's stepmum. Last year, his dad was there too, but he died just before our wedding. Since I ovulate on holiday, it feels good that we may conceive his first grandchild in the place he loved.

Your sister sounds quite controlling...! I know I can be a bit like that too at times!!! I hope it all goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## sugargully

Ladies I think MDC could use our help w/ ideas to keep the wine out of her cup! I'd tell whomever offering that I have heartburn so I can't drink right now. &#128523;


----------



## Pothole

If your DH is there, carry the wine around and when no one's looking, have him drink it. If not, try mineral water with a lime wedge in a highball glass. Looks like a cocktail, only you will know.


----------



## elliecain

Both dh and I don't drink (both used to but haven't for years), so I'm lucky I won't need to worry about this one...
When I first stopped but didn't want people to know, I'd say I was driving, say I was on antibiotics (there a dental one it's dangerous to drink with) or say I'd given it up for a bet!

How's everyone doing? I've lost track of who's at what point in their cycle... I'm on cd3 today, so on the first 2ww of the cycle! Finally saw a proper temp drop starting this morning xx


----------



## smithco

Mdc - i would make a fake cocktail. In the right glass with a lime wedge - nobody will suspect. Once at a bachlorette party my best friend was newly pregnant. We took an champagne bottle out of my recycling and filled it with sparkling cider.


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all for the ideas. During the bday party I made a small bit of Bellini and acted like I was sipping on it and for dinner I just did not say anything. My sis only offered wine when we were getting ready for dinner and I just acted like they did not hear her. Honestly I think probably my brother in law only thought something was up. Sis was too involved with herself, mom was already drinking so probably did not notice, and dad well is just dad and probably did not pay attention. My MIL will probably be a little nosier, but hopefully we will get to call them a couple days before our trip to Oregon and give them good news.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! :coffee:

love the excuses for mdc - I don't know if you remember, but my sister was in town at the end of May. A few days after our transfer so I had to make excuses. And we're the 'stay up talking/laughing until 2am with wine'-types when we get together. So there was literally no avoiding it - so I just said that I was taking meds for baby making (said estrogen or something - she has no idea) that didn't play well with alcohol so I wasn't drinking. She was bummed but it stopped her from a) thinking I already was preg, and b) from really being interested in asking anymore questions.

smith! good to hear from you! how are you doing, hon?

left - posted to you in the Bump Buddies, but I'm sorry you're feeling so uck right now. Not long until the first tri is over and you can feel refreshed! I can't wait until your first scan! And thank you for your kind words - you always know the right thing to say.

mdc - yeah, my sister/mother can be like that. Or they used to be. We've learned about 'expectations' in my family - don't have these expectations of me and when I don't meet them, get all upset/hurt/disappointed. Let me be me and you know I'll be there - just not in the way that you're envisioning (or the time in the morning you're expecting!!)

ellie - I'm so sorry for your loss. But I love how wonderful a story that would be for the start of the life of your LO! Have an absolute ball. 

hello to all of the other lovelies! :wave:

nothing going on here - no AF this weekend and no clear signs of her either. Found out my friend that hosted the pool party this weekend is 10 weeks preg with her 3rd. She got me alone and asked how things were going with us so I told her about our loss (this actually would have been the weekend we could have started telling people and I was a little sad that we wouldn't be bump buddies) and she felt horrible. I understand her feeling that way but I have nothing but love and good feelings for them and their new one. I almost slapped the wine glass out of her hand, though! She said she was allowing herself one - she's so laid back and honestly has already created 2 huge, healthy boys. She's fine. Makes me think I'm being a bit uptight about this whole process with what to eat, what not to eat/drink, etc.


----------



## Mdc

Hi everyone! 

Wish, :hugs: and you are one strong woman and you will have your own little bump before you know it! I have that feeling again :winkwink: 

As for the eating and drinking thing, I feel you there. Honestly I did have wine at times on the TWW because I thought the blast does not attach until around day 10 and even then most women are not as planned as we are about the whole process and they have healthy babies. I know it is such an individual decision for everyone, so don't take it that I am saying everyone should do it this way (or endorsing it) or that way but it is the way I thought about it. As we all know the U.S. is quite conservative about all recommendations (and rightfully so because as a nation we are so litigious and some people don't use common sense...aka an occasional glass of wine does not equal saving it up and go binge drinking on a Friday night), but UK/Europe has a more balanced approach. In fact their National Institute for Health and Care Excellence (NICE) guidelines suggest the following:

1.3.9 Alcohol consumption in pregnancy 

1.3.9.1New Pregnant women and women planning a pregnancy should be advised to avoid drinking alcohol in the first 3 months of pregnancy if possible because it may be associated with an increased risk of miscarriage.

1.3.9.2New If women choose to drink alcohol during pregnancy they should be advised to drink no more than 1 to 2 UK units once or twice a week (1 unit equals half a pint of ordinary strength lager or beer, or one shot [25 ml] of spirits. One small [125 ml] glass of wine is equal to 1.5 UK units). Although there is uncertainty regarding a safe level of alcohol consumption in pregnancy, at this low level there is no evidence of harm to the unborn baby.

1.3.9.3New Women should be informed that getting drunk or binge drinking during pregnancy (defined as more than 5 standard drinks or 7.5 UK units on a single occasion) may be harmful to the unborn baby.



Ugh.....now my spacing is off. Oh well! Not quite sure how I will be after the first trimester, but if I have a glass here or there I am likely not going to throw myself off a bridge for being a bad mother. However I won't have a glass in public when I am the size of a small whale :winkwink: ....that is just asking for public opinion onslaught. I guess time will tell. After hearing the heartbeat I might do a 180 and swear off all wine until the child is 18. Ok, that definitely will not likely happen :rofl: 



:dust: to everyone! I have a good feeling that some more BFPs are I there way in the next couple of months!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome info, mdc! Thanks for posting that. Yeah, we'll see how laid back I allow myself to be (or how laid back DH allows me to be!). I've definitely read that there really aren't any conclusive results pointing to 'X glasses of alcohol = fetal alcohol syndrome' but clearly it's good to not have toxins in the system while baby is developing. I think I'd swear it off for the first tri and then maybe have a glass here and there throughout the rest. TOTALLY with you on the 'out in public' note!! :haha:

I'm glad you have that feeling!! ;)

I actually have this weird 'it'll all be ok' feeling too. I'm not worried or stressing myself out. It happened once, it'll happen again (knock on wood!). :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

#$&+?#*! I just wrote long post then it disappeared! Ugh......

Wish, I really hope you see af soon so you can get on with things!

Mdc, it was interesting to read the NICE guidelines. I teach in a deprived area and see several kids with behaviour and development disorders that must be, in part, related to the huge numbers of women drinking and smoking whilst pregnant. I'm so glad I gave up both years ago!

We arrived in La Palma last night, just waking up here this morning. It's beautiful and I've got to stop wishing it was the mid cycle and just enjoy myself.

I was going to post a funny picture, but that was what crashed this last time, so I'll try it in another post. xxx

Edit: my iPad won't add images, so here's the link... Look at number 9!
https://www.distractify.com/weird-candy-1279759492.html


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, ellie :haha: those are all disgusting!!!


----------



## Pothole

Hi ladies! I have only a moment. Dude is napping but yesterday, today and this coming Saturday, I am double booked. I do respite with another young man who graduated from my special needs school. He's also nonverbal but can walk, although he's unsteady. Fortunately, he and Dude get along really well. They are both in the 9-12 month range mentally, so there's been an enormous amount of peek a boo and giggling in my house. I'm very tired, but that's likely a result of keeping the boys entertained. I called the REs office yesterday and spoke to a nurse. I know from the pain that I ovulated on Friday or Saturday at the latest. From late Saturday through Monday afternoon, I had no pain, no pressure. Then Monday afternoon the pain hit out of nowhere. It felt like I was being pinched from insde, on my left flank. Since they cannot even test my progesterone till Friday, I wasnt sure what they could do. But the nurse was very reassuring. She said that the cysts that release the eggs stay swollen for a while to provide hormones in case of pregnancy. If I am not, they will collapse and fold back down to await next month. But having 3 big follicles makes it perfectly normal to have some pain later in the cycle. Oops...got a boy on the move. I'll catch up with you all tonight after bedtime!


----------



## Dandi

Just popping in to say that I'm following along with everyone's progress and cheering you on! Work and family stuff have been absolutely insane since I got back from my work trip Friday, so I haven't really had time to post, but I'm keeping up with your posts when I have some time here and there! Fingers crossed and fertile ju-ju to you all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole - sounds like you're having a ball! Glad you got the pain figured out. Oh the joy of this TTC stuff.

hi to all! just wanted to come on and say that I got some tinted cm yesterday and a chin zit this morning! AF is on her way, for sure!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Good morning, ladies!

Sorry for the loooong absence-I'm still trying to catch up on everyone. First off-WOOHOOO mdc! I am beyond thrilled for you! I just sort of felt like it was going to be your month. :hugs: Can't tell you how happy and excited I am for you!

KylieJean-I'm almost at the other end of I-80. I live out in the boondocks south of Iowa City.

AFM, had a week long conference the last week of July. I love my job, I mean I really LOVE what I do, but a week away is a bit much, especially right on top of being gone the first part of July for the same. DH and I came back to an internet outage. Grr-we both work from home after hours or during emergencies and it truly was a hardship going without. Cyclewise, I'm sitting at CD27, AF due on Saturday. We did do large amounts of copulating around O time, but with DH's swimmers not happy, we took a more relaxed approach to everything this cycle. I fully expect AF to show this weekend. 

Love to all the beautiful gals on our thread-I missed you all so much! I'll try to get caught up on everyone more carefully after work since I now have the internets again at home.


----------



## KileyJean

Woohoo Wish!! So if she shows up do you get to start again this month? Or will they make you wait for AF to show up one more time?


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, krasa! we've missed you too!
sounds like you came home to some fun. Glad you got the interwebs back and working.

kiley - nah, still more waiting. They want to wait for AF and then have one more normal cycle, THEN we can start. That's why I was thinking Sept. Doesn't mean we can't try ourselves this month, though!


----------



## elliecain

Yay Wish! I really hope you get your sticky bean really soon now :)

Thanks for the fertile juju Dandi!

Pothole - that sounds painful. It must have been reassuring that it's ok and normal. You've been busy with the boys. Try to get some time for yourself too.

We're happily settled in La Palma. Dealing with annoying house sale/purchase stuff as usual, but heard that we are exchanging contracts tomorrow with exchange Friday 14th! Hopefully I can relax a bit now, knowing that it's happening. I can finally switch off and stop all the cortisone pumping around my body stopping it conceiving...

AF is almost gone now so dh and I can start bding properly again soon! Next week is likely to be quite busy!!!
My temps are interesting... I didn't have the big plummet I was expecting until AF was well under way and they have still settled a bit above last month's pre-O temps. I only started temping after AF finished last month, so it will be interesting to see how they go from here.


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo Wish! I hope she shows soon. I hate that you can't jump right back in, but who knows what could happen this next month just doing it on your own. Good practice anyway!

DH went for 2nd SA today and he was much more relaxed about it this time. Only one more to go before we can get some results. CD 10 today, but I'm kind of taking a mental break this cycle. We're still going to try, but I'm not doing opks, smep, mucinex, preseed, maca, blah blah effing blah. :wacko: I'm so stressed with work and some family drama that we're just going to do it the regular old fashioned way when we feel like it and if anything happens it will just be a bonus surprise. I'm sure we'll be back to full on ttc guns-blazing style in the next month or two. After a while, you just need a break sometimes, ya know... an intercourse intermission, a fertility furlough, a baby-making breather, a reproduction recess! :haha:

Btw, for any fellow fiction enthusiasts, I just read a good book that just happened to have a sub-plot line about a woman "of advanced maternal age" and her struggles with fertility and ttc. I found it very relatable and insightful without being self-helpy. What Alice Forgot by Liane Moriarty.


----------



## elliecain

Dandi said:


> After a while, you just need a break sometimes, ya know... an intercourse intermission, a fertility furlough, a baby-making breather, a reproduction recess! :haha:

Classic, love it!!! I totally agree with you... It loses its spontaneity a bit when I have to use pre seed before and soft cups after; I poas mid month and end of cycle; I get excited about egg white cervical mucus and tell him not to take a hot bath for a few days...!

A coitus chill out?


----------



## Wish2BMom

you guys are hysterical (and creative!)!! a TTC Time Out!


----------



## Left wonderin

A baby break ! ?? Some times ya just need to take time out . Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## sugargully

Very funny! So glad we all have a sense of humor with this craziness.


----------



## krasavitsa147

I completely agree...still trying without all of my anal-retentive uber-tracking was very nice this past cycle. First time in many months I've been able to not symptom spot every little twitch and cramp. :)

Thanks for the laughs girls! We gotta keep that sense of humor.

Bummer, Wish, that you have another cycle to wait. But like you said-you're still trying. 

Dandi-I like how you put that, just doing it the old fashioned way. 

Hope everyone has a great evening!


----------



## Pothole

Oh my goodness! I am so glad we have a little land between us and the neighbours, because I just screamed bloody murder. Apparently when you are only used to doing laundry for 2 adults, a little boy's tiny balled up sock looks like an enormous bug in your washing machine. Scared the tar out of me!


----------



## smithco

Hi everyone!

Wish- I'm doing swell. I work and work and work. So don't get on here as much as I like. I have a day job and then a freelance job. Pretty much 7 days a week of working. You seem to be doing well. . I'm hoping for you! :)

Dandi - I love liane moriarty. I have read a couple of her books. Actually audiobooks. I drive a lot and listen to earphones at work. I'm going to check that one out. I might follow your lead with the sex sabbatical, intimacy interruption - I'm exhausted with the stress of it. Maybe we'll just do it for fun this month! Imagine that. 

Pothole - omg that's funny. Glad you are having a busy 2ww!

Afm. I started temping and I am not sure it helped a lot. I had crosshairs on my chart and then they dissapeared. The chart isn't even saying I ovulated. But I entered a positive opk and ew cm. I think it was cd 14. This week I have had some pressure like feeling in my ovary areas. I'm on cd20 and what i think to be 6dpo. The whole thing about drinking during the 2ww. I have to admit I do. and prob will this weekend. Not to excess, but I gotta live my life.


----------



## Wish2BMom

smith - what do you do for work? that's a LOT!! but as long as it doesn't stress you out :)
sex sabbatical, I like that one

pothole - :rofl: 

sex for fun?? what do you think I am, 20? ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole that is hysterical !!!!! Lol....


----------



## smithco

Wish - oh I'm stressed! Haha I am currently in the washroom at work hiding. I am a photo editor and freelance photographer. It's actually not funny how stressed I am.


----------



## Mdc

You guys crack me up :rofl: Had to add a couple more...romping respite and coitus chill out. 

Pothole, I have a visual of you screaming bloody murder. I HATE bugs!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, guess we have the same minds...coitus chill out :haha:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Aw, come on Wish...sex for fun is FUN!


----------



## Wish2BMom

smith - oh dear, are you able to cut back your hours at all when TTC?? hiding in a bathroom? from a crazy bride or something??

krasa - hahaha I know, totally joking. I've had sex for fun this past month and it was great. No pressure! 

all: :witch: is here!! gawd, i forgot how horrid first day cramps are. But yay!


----------



## Pothole

Progesterone is 19.4, so good ovulation. They said to test a week from today, but AF is due on Thursday, so I will know before then I think.


----------



## Star2011

Pothole thats a good #. Yay for Pothole. Good news coming your way.

Wish....happy the witch finally decided to come. Hope the cramps go away quick. When do you see your RE again?

Afm, the witch came last night too. Guess we are cycle buddies Wish.


----------



## Pothole

Thanks Star! I'll take all the luck and good wishes I can get!


----------



## smithco

Hoping for you pothole. Sending luck your way.! 

Wish - I am all about bills before thrills these days. My boss for my freelance job (me) is really nice and let's me do what I want. Haha. Glad af showed up for you. 

I have a house full of guests and I feel like I shouldn't be drinking. I dunno what to do. Maybe in will test early tomorrow? Af due on Tuesday.


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry the witch came Star. Hopefully this will be your cycle.

Good luck Smithco!

I'm on cd9 and about to start SMEP again. We exchanged contracts on our new house yesterday and will be moving in as soon as we get back from holiday, so I'm clinging to the "new house, new baby" mantra. I really do hope this is our cycle, so I can avoid all the scans and things that are set up for next month...!

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Pothole

So excited for you Ellie! Sending you lots of luck and baby dust!


----------



## sugargully

Good morning guys,
Right now I sitting in my REs office waiting for the pathology from the polyp he removed. So nerve wracking. I feel like this could be life changing if the report isn't good. But I need to be positive, and I will be. Wish me luck!

Edit: 1:48 pm: It was benign! Yay!


----------



## Mdc

Star, sorry about the witch. 

Sugar, FX'd that the report is good. I hate waiting in the dr office. It is like a mild form of torture. 

Pothole, cannot wait for you to test later this week!!!

Good luck to everyone else this cycle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - cycle buddies, it is!! :) I'm sorry AF came for you, though. I almost wrote 'bump buddies' too but I hope you get preg before I go through my next cycle. :)

smith - did you test??

pothole - when are you going to test?? how are you feeling? any niggles?

ellie - good luck on the new house!! that's always so stressful. 

sugar - how'd the report come back. FX'ed it was nothing out of the ordinary.

I go to the RE on 8/24. I have to first have a sonohystero(?)gram to make sure everything in the uterus is clear and nothing in the way for future implantation. Waiting for a callback to make that appt now. On the 24th, we'll discuss lab results from the failed cycle and then plans for the next one. I talked with someone the other day to go over an idea of what the schedule will look like and if we don't change a thing, hopefully I'll be PUPO by the first week of Oct.


----------



## elliecain

Sugargully, just wanted to say that your chart looks quite nice...!


----------



## Dandi

So glad it was benign Sugar!

Hello to everyone!

Right in the O zone over here and taking a break this cycle has been just what I needed. No baby stress for a change, just relaxed fun! Appt made for fibroid ultrasound and RE referral in a couple of weeks though, so it's back to full speed next cycle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - so glad you get a chance to relax. Maybe set up a spa day too, or just a massage. I could use one, my shoulders are in my ears!

sugar - so glad it was benign!! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar what wonderful news :) 
Wish PUPO October :) not long now :) 
Dani not having to think about ttc for a cycle is a well deserved holiday ! Enjoy the no counting , no poas , no worrying xx 

Everyone else hi:) hope your all doing great xxx


----------



## sugargully

Thanks MDC, Ellie & Wish, there was some abnormal tissue and unevenness that the dr removed. The pathology was benign so non-cancerous . My uterus looks good he said. He took pics and it was so cool to see where the tubes open into the cavity and the pink color of the (skin?) I'm a little geeky about medical stuff. 

Yes Ellie, AF is late and temps are up but I can't get excited yet. Dr. said the procedure changes the cycle-some ladies start af early and some are late. Looks like I might be starting late b/c of the procedure or it could be a little bean (hope and pray!) He said to call him if af doesn't start by next week. 

GL everyone!!!


----------



## sugargully

Wish- the hysterosonogram was the procedure that diagnosed me. It's painless. Glad you have a plan now. October will be here so soon.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Sugar-so glad to hear your results. One less thing stressing you.

Congrats, Ellie, on the exchange of contracts! That's very exciting. You're going to be busy, but it's a great and fun kind of busy. 

Dandi, good for you for getting a break in. It is so nice to take that and not have to fuss and stress.

Hi to all the other lovelies on the thread!

AFM, hanging out on CD 3. Out of the "OMG, the cramps" stage and waiting for the witch to be gone. I'm back to pedal-to-the-metal trying this month, as maybe those swimmers that are coming to the forefront had less antidepressants in DH's bloodstream upon their genesis. Getting close to that time so I'm trying to get some of Mdc's PMA mojo. :) Spent the weekend canning veggies and making jam. Yum! Cause everyone knows the best time to fill your kitchen with massive quantities of steam is when it's hotter than Hades out, right?

Have a great evening, everyone!


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Sugar- am glad it was benign. That is some great news. Am really hoping and praying theres a little bean in there. 

Pothole- sending loads of prayers your way. Patiently waiting for your BFP.

Mdc/ Left- Hope all is well. 

Ellie- Good luck with SMEP. Congratulations for your new house. Hoping that you will have a LO in you by the time you move. 

Smithco- FX if you are still planing on testing. 

Krasa - we are cycle buddies too... it really would sound better if its bump buddies as Wish said. All the best this cycle. Seems like you had fun this wkd. 

Dandi- glad you had a good stress free month. Fx next cycle. Am praying for good outcome for your fibroid ultrasound and RE appt. 

Wish- yes bump buddies:) ...all the best with next coming appt and hope everything turns up great. Oct is a good month coz its my birthday month. All will be well with you in Oct! 

Afm, am taking a break this Aug then thinking of doing Laparoscopy beginning September. Was talking to my Doc today and he suggested Laparoscopy and possible Hysteroscopy if there is something that needs treatment. I also have an RE appt in Sep 30th. So Oct is actually when am seriously back in ttc wagon. Plans may change.... Who knows. Thats what am aiming at the next 2 months. Anybody here ever done laparoscopy? 

Hello to everyone else i missed.


----------



## elliecain

Thank you to everyone for all the lovely positive messages!
Krasa, we are quite close as cycle buddies... I'm CD12 today and just did an opk with a test line much darker than control line! Every time I try to upload an image here using iPad, it crashes so can't post a pic. Anyway, dh has been given the green light!!!

I just rang my GP surgery to get my cd1 blood results and they said they are not back yet... they took blood 12 days ago!!! I reckon I'm going to have to chase that when I get home. I'm having another CD21 test done the day after we get home, so hoping they are back then. I kinda wanted to see what my FSH number was to see what's going on, but I'll just have to hope it's normal.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, sugar - yeah, i'm not worried about the procedure. I just want the girl to call me back to schedule it so I have something to look forward to - another step in the process.

star - i haven't had that done (yet). What's it do? so we may actually be bump buddies if you're taking time off to get that stuff done!

ellie - 12 days?! that's annoying!! yeah, it'll be nice to finally have more data and insight into what's going on.

krasa - haha that's where I am. I had some 'OMG WHY STILL' cramps yesterday but now AF is all but gone. Whew! And I wish i could get my veggies to GROW a bit more. I water them almost daily but it's just been such a drought here, I think they are struggling. Raining today and tomorrow, though, so hopefully that will help ripen them next time it's sunny!


----------



## Pothole

Hi ladies! We started back to school today (students return in a week), so I have been swamped trying to get things ready. I honestly don't have the highest of expectations for this month. I haven't had a single symptom, so I won't be shocked if AF shows tomorrow or Thursday. But until she shows...PMA. And even then...PMA anyway!


----------



## Left wonderin

Twice I got my BFP , twice I hadn't a symptom in the world . There is every reason to still be hopeful pothole :) good luck !!!! When will you test ??


----------



## Pothole

Thanks Left! If the witch doesn't catch me tomorrow, then I will test Thursday. But I am determined to be calm and positive regardless of the outcome. Being a mother is my heart's deepest desire. And out of love for the child I will someday carry, I have to be good to myself. It doesnt make the waits any shorter. It doesnt make the the negatives any easier. But I don't want to look back someday and remember that magical beginning as a time of stress and anxiety. Adopting the Zen.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Star and Wish-Yeah, two cycle buddies! And Ellie as an almost cycle buddy! Sounds good to me...perhaps there shall be a crop of similarly timed bumps one day in the not too distant future! :thumbup:

Ellie-wow, 12 days ago and still no results? I would probably give them a call as well. That seems like a long time. Keeping my fingers crossed for a good value once you chase those results down.

Wish-it was an ok year for some veggies, some didn't do well at all, but my berries (straw-, blue- and rasp-) kicked butt this year. Now I have enough jam to feed a small army. Tomatoes did well, of course they did, the smell of them canning is GROSS and I only do it cause the marinara tastes so much better homemade! Now, if I could just figure out how to make wine.
Glad the witch is almost gone, and definitely with you on thank god the cramps have dissipated! It seems like the more time goes on (off the pill that is) the worse they get, but maybe that's just me. 

Pothole/Ellie-I just want to say that you gals that teach are awesome. I know that I could never do it, and what you give to the kids is incredible. :) Kudos to both of you (and any other teacher ladies that I may have missed).

AFM, I feel really good atm. I have a lot to be thankful for. You all are so good at helping me keep my chin up. So bring it on, cycle 9!

My best to all the girls on the thread of awesome. Have a great evening!


----------



## elliecain

What lovely messages! You girls are so amazing and I'm really glad I joined this thread. It would be amazing if we got a load of bfps together... we'd have to all meet up with the little ones :)

I've got a bit of a nightmare... I've had small bouts of mild thrush over the past couple of months. It flared up again last week and I seem to have passed it to dh, who has now got balanitis. After my +opk today, we felt obliged to bd, even though it hurt us both!!! Not exactly ideal circumstances, but I've checked online and it's not dangerous or anything... Might need to pick up some canesten tomorrow.


----------



## Dandi

Sending good vibes your way Pothole!! I hope she doesn't show, but love your attitude if she does. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole what a fantastic way to look at it and so right too !!!!! I also used to think that every bfn I got was a step closer to my BFP :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

loving the zen attitude and reasons behind it, pothole. I'm totally going to adopt that - definitely something I can get onboard with!

krasa - that's an awesome harvest! we only have a little raised bed and i've gotten quite a few cherry tomatoes, one plum tomato so far, one cuke so far. There are plenty of tomatoes on the vines ready to redden and a couple more cukes. But my one zucchini died before it grew, my one pepper rotted. Ugh! oh well. I like taking care of it anyway. :)

ellie - that would be awesome to meet up with the LOs!! I vote Canary Islands! ;)

I had my sono this morning - that SUCKED! she said that most people say it's better than the HSG and the HSG was a breeze for me. Apparently, my cervix was at an angle and also didn't want to open this morning. They had the speculum in there, forceps to hold the cervix at a better angle and then trying to get the catheter in there. Once it was finally in there, the speculum and forceps came out and the sono wand went in, they squirted the saline in while the wand watched for polyps and such. I felt every bit of it, unlike the HSG. She was apologizing profusely the entire time. Necessary evil, I guess.
Thankfully, all looked perfect and my lining is nice and thin. Ready to go for next cycle! 
I also found out that the embryo from cycle 1 did have an extra chromosome (trisomy-16) so it's good to know that nature figured out it was abnormal and ended it on its own.


----------



## Star2011

I am loving the positive attitude in here. 

Pothole am still rooting for you. I still love your outlook in all this. 

Wish- Laparoscopy is do check for endometriosis, cysts and any scar tissues. Sono sounds painful. But glad everything is good. 

Ellie hope the thrush go away quick. Did you get your results finally?

Krasa, Dandi, Sugar, Mdc, Left and anybody I missed hello.


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, so happy for you and good luck this month!

Krasa, yummy! I have always thought about making jam but you seem like a pro!

Pothole, I have everything crossed for you the AF stays away and love your PMA/zen attitude. I agree I really had nothing before my BFP just a couple twinges. 

Ellie, ugh about the thrush and man you both have dedication so hopefully the medicine does the trick and BD will be easier. 

Wish so sorry about the sono. Those forceps are medieval torture devices, but so happy everything is so positive. Bring on October baby! Literally....baby...October...bring it :haha:

Star, no lap/hysto for me, but so excited about all your next steps and cannot wait for your BFP!

Dandi, hope you appt goes well and enjoy your relaxed month!

Hello to everyone else!

I just wanted to let you all know I still stalk daily (sometimes more often :winkwink: )and am cheering each of you on! I cannot wait for all the good news to come steaming in. This is an amazing group of strong, amazing women and so lucky to be part of this group! All is good with me and little sweet pea not feeling too bad (yet). As Jessie put it I am like Goldilocks...I want some nausea but not too much...some tiredness but not too much, etc. Not demanding huh? LOL!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish that sounds just awful !!!!!! I'm sad hearing about your LO but it is good to know that nature when causing suffering to some ( you and oh ) is preventing it for your LO. It doesn't make a loss any easier but I'm sure knowing why is of some comfort .


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, left - having remained 'logical' and 'scientific' about it all has really helped. I didn't get too emotional, never cried. Does that sound cold-hearted? I hope not. I would say one of our biggest fears is having a developmentally disabled child so I'm very thankful that my body is able to recognize when things are amiss and take care of business. I have every belief in the world that it will happen again for us and hopefully have a better outcome next time!

mdc - you are NOT kidding about medieval - that's exactly what I thought of about the speculum. I'm so glad you're stalking! I can't wait for all of us to reach your (and left's and kiley's) ranks and join you on the pregnancy journey! I would have included Jessie too but she's about to bust out a new baby!! 
Yep, October BABY! I guess that would make it a July baby? oh geez, now I'm getting ahead of myself. What did I say about jinxing??


----------



## Pothole

My zen is already being tested my friends. I have a student in my class with a communicable illness that is very dangerous to expecting women. I felt like it was important to share with my principal that I am ttc. I know that we should not be in the same room and my thought was that the student would be moved to another classroom. Instead, I am being required to change classes with another teacher. All new students, new room, new everything. I am heartbroken. I have to remember that this is for my future child, but right now...it just sucks. The politics of the education are mind boggling.


----------



## Left wonderin

That's awful pothole !!! Will it be for long ????


----------



## Pothole

It will be for the entirety of the 2015/2016 school year. They feel like other arrangements can be made for next year, but for this one it is too late. Which doesn't make sense to me because students don't return till Tuesday, but it is what it is. I will try to be gracious about it. But for tonight, I am going to allow myself to be sad and grouchy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm sorry pothole - you may feel so relieved when you see your BFP, either today or in the upcoming months. :)
speaking of.....:test:


----------



## Dandi

That really sucks Pothole. But you're right to just get through it by keeping your end game in mind. It will be worth it when you have your healthy baby!

Wish- I'm glad you got some resolution as to what went wrong with your pregnancy. For me, knowing specifically what it was would make me feel.... not better, but more at peace with it I guess. I hope it helped give you some closure of some kind so you can fully focus on October!

I cheated just slightly and temped for 3 days around O just to see if I got a rise on the day that I was pretty sure ovulation happened. Other than that though, it has been so nice y'all! This month is 6 months since my mc and I guess I really just needed the break to not think about it. And oddly enough, this is the first month that I had ewcm without the mucinex or pre-seed assistance. I think the break was good for my body! I've even taken a semi-break from B&B to keep me from obsessing. I've also gone completely off of maca to see if that might have been effecting my cycle and causing my lp to be shorter. Dr's appt is one week from today and I'm so excited to see what's going on with the fibroid. When I was going to this doctor last year, she told me she'd want the first step to be an HSG if I was having trouble, but I don't know if that's still the next step now since I was able to get pregnant since then. Guess we'll see!


----------



## elliecain

Sugargully I'm really sorry the witch got you. I hope this month is your month!


----------



## Pothole

Dandi, it sounds like you've had a really good month! I know that break can be both wonderful and agonizing. It makes me happy that you've found your happy.

Wish, you crack me up. Okay, so here's the deal. I did test this morning and got a bfn. 
BUT...it wasn't fmu. Not by a long shot and there wasn't anything close to 4 hours between trips to wc. I cried off and on all night and barely slept, so it was probably the 8th time I'd gone since midnight. Still no sign of the witch, though. I went to tea after school with a colleague and I was certain, I mean, 1000% SURE I'd started. I even trailed behind her in case I'd had leakage through. I got home and nothing. Not the faintest sign that it's even on the way. 
I still think it's coming. I have no pregnancy symptoms at all. I don't have my usual random acne that comes with my period, but my lower hips ache, which is occasionally a sign cramps are coming. I just don't know. Before fertility drugs I was a solid 28 day girl. No more, no less, and always before 8 am. Since the clomid and femara cycles, I've been running at 25ish. Today is 27. Maybe my body has adjusted to the meds and is back on 28? Who knows? 
While this class change is not something I sought out or wanted at all, I have made my peace with it. I've taught all these children before, it's just been years. I will give them all I've got because they deserve a teacher who is fully engaged. But my principal did do one really amazing thing for me. She knew how heartbroken I was, so she gave me my Dude. After 6 years, Dude and Lolly are reunited in the classroom! I can't wait to see his sweet face! And bless, his attention span is so short, that every single day he will be completely surprised to see me! Love!!!!


----------



## Pothole

Update: Witch just caught me. Since its so late in the day, tomorrow is technically cd1. I'll start round 3 of Femara on Sunday.


----------



## elliecain

Oh Pothole, I'm so sorry. It's so mean when your hopes are raised by it not coming on the day you expect. Fx for this cycle.

Afm, my temp shot up this morning, so looks like I'm onto the 2ww. Not going to be like last month's horrible 2 weeks... We are here in the Canaries until Wednesday and then get the keys to our new house, so a few days of moving (nothing too heavy for me!!!) then nesting. On Thursday, I've also got cd21 bloods and my Year 11 students get their GCSE results, so big day! I found out why I don't have my cd1 results... Because they were requested by the specialist, they go back to her and not my GP surgery.

In other news, DH just told me that he dreamed that he was in hospital with me last night... and I gave birth to a baby girl!!! Plus, we have a name we like for each gender and they are really unusual names (DH family is from the Isle of Man). Anyway, waking around the town yesterday, I saw a clothes shop AND a driving school both with the girl name! It feels like massive signs to me :)


----------



## Dandi

Hate that she got you Pothole. Onward and upward to a new cycle with more knowledge than the last!

Ellie, I hope those signs come to fruition for you! Great positivity. Share the names if you feel like it, but I know some people like to keep it private. I just have an obsession with baby names and what people pick. Even all the way back in the 5th grade, my science project was on baby names and their effect on people's lives. I think it's because I hate my name and have never felt that it fit my personality. Anyway, I'd love to hear what your little future bean will be called, good luck!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, darn! Sorry the witch got you. This cycle I will braid my hairdos you like you did me. Stay positive and I know you will be a mommy soon!

Ellie, good signs so far! Cannot wait for the symptoms (or lack of if you are like me) to roll in. 

Dandi, hope your zen month is treating you well!

Hello and best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dang it, pothole - I'm sorry. I'm not good at this premonition thing! Will you try the same exact thing this month or will they change anything up? And that is awesome that the Dude will be with you!! what a ray of sunshine to walk into every day!

dandi - I can't wait for your next appt either - answers! i'm so glad you're having the first zen cycle since your mc earlier this year. I hope it's being peaceful to you. :flower:

ellie - such exciting times coming up for you! I'd love to know the names too - I'm a bit obsessed as well. Every TV show, every movie...I find something new. My newest is Ephraim (from The Strain on FXX, if anyone in the US is watching that). 

mdc - I hope you get your Goldilocks symptoms soon! :)

I hope all of you have a fantastic weekend ahead. We are going out to dinner with another couple tonight, maybe hit up the Speakeasy afterwards. Then NOTHING the rest of the weekend! A rarity in the summer! :hugs: and <3 to you all!


----------



## Star2011

I am sorry the witch showed up Pothole. New cycle new beginnings. Hopefully this 3rd cycle with femara is all you need. 

Ellie, yes share the names if you dont mind. Fx for you this cycle. 

Dandi- Keep on enjoying this relaxed month. Good luck with the Drs appt next week.

Wish- I also been on the watch for names everywhere. I keep on changing the ones i have already. I ll make up my mind one of these days. DH also has been on the lookout of names. He wants a name from his culture. We will come up with one that we both agree on am sure. 

Mdc- Hope your symptoms are manageable.

Nothing much happening here. My favorite cousin is coming for the weekend and we are planing to just relax and hang out I have a date for my procedure. Sep 8 @ 3p. I have to be npo from midnight till 3p that day. Think i ll cheat abit with water in the morning because thats a long time to be npo.

Well, hope you all have a good a weekend. Baby dust to all.


----------



## elliecain

Thanks all.
Mdc how did the scan go? You're 7 weeks and I'm sure you were due a scan. I'll pop over to the other thread to find out!

The names we have in mind at the moment are...

Mabel Lois Ridge Cain
Robert Finlo Ridge Cain

Mabel was my grandma's middle name and I just love how it's old fashioned but cute too, Lois is DH's stepmum's middle name and Ridge is my maiden name. My dad and his brothers have their mum's maiden named as their last middle name and I like that tradition.

Robert is the first name of the eldest son of the eldest son in both our families though they don't usually use it, Finlo (Manx name) was DH's dad's middle name and the name both he was and my son would be known by.

Whenever we see a cute little girl, we always say "look at that little Mabel"!

There are loads of lovely Isle of Man names... Plenty of choice if we end up having loads of kids!!!


----------



## Pothole

Ellie and Dandi, thanks. I'm really okay. I am holding on to the PMA and the zen. I have a follow up appointment with my RE on Monday so that we can plot out our next steps. I feel good. 

Ellie...fx for you! 

Dandi, do you feel like your name is too conservative or too unusual for your personality?


----------



## sugargully

Pothole will you still be with students with special needs mostly?

At my campus we have 2 designated classrooms and they rotate teachers. The kids get to see both teachers during the week. You're handling the change really well.


----------



## Dandi

I love the name Mabel! Mothers Always Bring Extra Love. Finlo is so cute and unique!

Pothole, I feel like my name isn't conservative enough for my personality. :) It's a very 70's trendy name and kind of low brow in my opinion. I'm pretty conservative and traditional and it doesn't fit.


----------



## Pothole

Thanks all. I don't know why my last response showed up so much further down the thread. When I wrote, I think it was right after Dandi on the last page. Weird. I was sad when AF showed, but not surprised. I think at this point in the game, the only surprise will be the day I get the bfp.

Mdc, thanks for the braids!

Wish, I don't know. I needed a Femara refill so I could start it on Sunday, but when the nurse called back she said I had to meet with Dr. first. They like to reevaluate after 3 cycles, but I slipped through and had 4. It's aggravating to not know the plan yet, but comforting that they won't just keep doing the same thing and expect different results. So we meet Monday, which is cd 5 and go from there. I can start the Femara at that point if that's the way we choose to go. And yes...Dude will be pure sunshine in my classroom. I am over the moon to be able to teach him again. And btw, your weekend sounds fabulous! 

Star, thank you. And good luck to you too! 

Ellie, lovely names! And I love the family significance! 

Sugar, I teach at a Self Contained school, so all of our students have special needs. It's a small school, around 200 students, all in the moderate to severe/profound range. Our moderate students usually have another issue like behaviour that make it impossible to mainstream them into a typical school. My old class and new class are a lot alike, the new one is a bit more medically fragile. But they are both orthopeadic-all wheelchairs, non verbal, all in diapers, I had 3 that ate by mouth last year, this class has 2. Being such a small school, I have taught all but one of my new kids before. They are sweet. And I will see my old class every day. I just have to steer clear of the one student I can't be around. I am sad to miss the full days with them, but it was the right call by my principal. It hurt her to have to do it, she was so sad to see me cry. But as she said, if I did get pregnant and heaven forbid, this student infected me and my unborn child, she and I would both carry that guilt forever; especially when there was such an easy way to avoid it.

Dandi, I was born in 78. When I got to college, if you didn't know a girl's name your best bet was to yell "Amy!" Across the quad. There were 17 Amy's on my dorm hall, alone! Quite a few Heathers and Jennifers as well, but Amy was obviously quite trendy the year I was born. I love my name now, but in college I longed for the easy to spell/impossible to mispronounce Amy/Heather/Jennifer names.


----------



## elliecain

Wow Pothole, that sounds like quite challenging stuff. I bet it's really rewarding too though. I know my toughest students are the ones who give me the greatest sense of achievement if I do get through to them.
My school is mainstream but has its own kinds of challenge. We are in a part of town where there is a lot of poverty, unemployment, crime and drug abuse on one side and then middle class working parents with relative wealth on the other. In one class, I will have children who have been taken into care because their parents are drug addicts or in prison and also children whose parents expect the highest results that will get their children to good universities. It is very difficult at times. Often we make progress one day, then the kid goes home and is exposed to terrible scenes at home and we have to start again the next day.
It makes me very sad and frustrated that these parents have been given such a precious gift and they don't do the best they can for their child... While I struggle to conceive, they take their babies for granted. Sorry, that wasn't meant to be such a long rant!

I got my crosshairs today, so am now 3dpo. I'm imagining the little fertilised speck travelling towards my uterus and I'm cheering it on. We are accompanying dh's stepmum to her church here in La Palma today and I'm not particularly religious, but I think it can't hurt to say a little prayer for this microscopic person that might just be inside me!


----------



## FertileFlower

Pothole and elliecain , you are two amazing women! I've read your stories about the kids you work with, and thank goodness for humans like you!! I hope you both get your BFP's right away!! You certainly really, really deserve them!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

i agree with fertile! I could not do what you ladies do day in and day out. Probably not even for a week! You are angels on earth, for sure.

ellie - let the symptom spotting begin? ;) just kidding, i'm actually somewhat against symptom spotting now b/c I tend to think early early early signs are really rare! 

I hope everyone is having a lovely start to their week. I have a busy one ahead so i'll pop in when I can. Just know I'm thinking about you all!


----------



## Pothole

This is the first time I have felt really discouraged. Follow up today was not with my regular doctor, but with his partner. He was the one who did my hsg that was so bad. He essentially told me that he doesn't see iui working for me and that if it were up to him we'd go straight to ivf. And then he sat there, looked at me, and demanded a decision. Right then. Start Femara and do another iui (regular doc suggested 2 more tries), or pay 6500 and start birth control in preparation for the stimulants. And as today is cd 4, my window for choice was today. So at 4:45 pm with the office closing at 5:30 and my husband in VA, I have to decide if I'm willing to "waste another cycle" or move on to ivf. 
I chose iui. And I choose to believe that it's not a waste. But right now I am going to put on my jammies, eat a really unhealthy dinner in my bed, and cry. Tomorrow I will wake up, put on my grown up knickers, and welcome my beautiful students to school. I will rationalize that the doctor was having a bad afternoon and didn't mean to come across as an arse. And I will hold on to my PMA like Kate Winslet hung on to that door from the Titanic (that could easily have held Leo too, you selfish b) ;)


----------



## sugargully

You made a brave decision Pothole. Although there is so much science and calculation w/ fertility treatments remember it's not the doctor who has the final say when you get pregnant. Have faith my friend and keep up the PMA. It will happen for you. 

Have fun at school tomorrow! I see my new students next Monday.


----------



## Dandi

Oh my goodness, that's a lot of pressure to have to handle on your own Pothole. Either way though, definitely not a waste. This could be the cycle that's meant to be!


----------



## FertileFlower

Pothole, that is tough. A lot of doctors today are arrogant and rude unfortunately.
It took me a while to quit looking up to them as authority figures that I should not question. But they are just people, and their word is not definite. He was definitely out of line pressuring you that way. Even if he felt that was his choice he could have allowed you the time and consideration to take your time making yours. Much love to you and hopes that everything will go smooth and successful from now on forward.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole excuse my French but he sounds like an asshole !!!! For what its worth I think you made the right decision ! What was he basing his opinion on ???? Stick with YOUR game plan :)


----------



## Pothole

Thanks ladies. It was not the best night's rest I ever had, but I will not let one bad appointment take over my life. My regular doctor is very kind and encouraging and I've never felt like he was dragging his feet when it came to my treatment. He's not pushy or aggressive, but I feel like he is taking a rational, thought out approach to my particular case. I'll be talking to the nurses at my follicle scan as well. I feel like the nurses are often a better gauge than the doctors, since they are in the trenches with you. Either way, I am asserting my PMA. If ivf is eventually the way we go, so be it. But for this month I believe in the chances of iui. I love you ladies. Thanks for lending your ears, virtual shoulders, and indignation. ;) I may never met a single one of you in person, but in those quiet moments of doubt and fear, I can find your support here. I'm so thankful.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh pothole, what a dbag! He's not even your doctor! I wonder how your doctor would feel if you told him he pressured you like that while covering for him. 
I'm glad you went the IUI route again - I, too, believe in it and I don't think it's a waste at all. I couldn't do IUI b/c of my low egg reserve (that really would have been a waste of eggs if it didn't work), but you have no other reason not to do it again. Man. I'm so sorry.
Glad you got the PMA back up and you're feeling better about things! :hugs:


----------



## Mdc

Hi everyone! 

Way to stick to your guns pothole. Docs can be so inconsiderate sometimes. Often they just get so emotionally removed they forget there are real people struggling and not just the next scheduled slot.


----------



## Dandi

I had my ultrasound today and I have THREE fibroids! Gracious... at least they are small. Doc said it was my call on whether to have surgery now or not. She went over the risks again (which I knew from my last myomectomy), but said she'd feel comfortable with me going ahead as is and revisiting the issue if I happen to have another mc. She set me up for an HSG, so I'm about to call and make that appointment, and she gave me the RE referral! She said my next step after the HSG is going to be testing egg reserve. Many of you have done that right? Is that just the FSH day 3 test? I'm still silently hoping that I might be pregnant this month, but I'm so excited to get this show on the road if not!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay, dandi!!! I'm glad you can move forward with everything!!
I thought the egg reserve was AMH? I got lost in all of the acronyms. I do know that mine was low, though - paired with DH's SA results, we hopped aboard USS IVF. I hope you don't have to but I'm saving you a seat just in case. And a cocktail for when you board. ;)


----------



## elliecain

Pothole, the doctor sounded rather uncaring. I hate it when I get a jaded health professional. Sometimes they seem to forget that we are people... I'm glad you stuck to what you want to do. I really hope this works out quickly.

Dandi, I've got an HSG coming up too and am dreading it. My uterus is apparently hard to reach so smear tests are agony for me and I've been warned about the HSG. Like you, I'm hoping so much to be pregnant this month and not need any more tests. DH hopes to avoid the SA too as he had to deliver his sample to the hospital that is half an hour away at 8.30am!!!!

So I'm hanging out at 8dpo. My ultrasound is booked in for next Wednesday and AF due the day after. I had day 21 bloods done yesterday and getting the results for both lots later today.
We started moving house yesterday. I'm going to do all the little bits and dh has organised a friend to help him with furniture. I normally do it all, but I'm playing the "possibly pregnant" card this time!!!

Does anyone know what the optimum FSH result is? I realise the lower the better but would like to know a ballpark figure when I get mine late.


----------



## Dandi

Best of luck Ellie! I hope that you're pregnant this month and don't have go any further with the tests. Fingers crossed for us both!

DH got his semen analysis results back today and the doctor's office told him that they were fine. So A) that's great news and one less thing to worry about B) that means it must be my body that's the problem. I have such unexplainable mixed emotions. I'm utterly relieved, but I also want to cry.:shrug:


----------



## Pothole

Ellie, hopefully, you are pregnant even as I type this and won't need this. You joined us after my hsg, so I'm repeating advice here. If you walk into the room and there are no stirrups for your feet, leave your shoes on. The table I was on was a flat metal table with two short metal bars to rest your feet on. If you have shoes on, you can brace against them and absorb some of the pain and pressure. Without shoes, you have no leverage and your feet will hurt along with everything else because you'll be pushing so hard against those tiny rests. It may feel odd to be wearing only shoes below the waist, but it could help. 

Dandi, I felt exactly the same way. I don't think that there is any right or wrong way to feel in those moments. It just is what it is. But if you feel like crying, go ahead. Sometimes a good cry clears the air and makes things easier to deal with. As much as it hurts DH to see me cry, it's usually worse when I pretend I'm okay. We are here if you need to vent.


----------



## Dandi

Thanks Pothole. I'm over it now. I had a mini pity party this afternoon, then got my head right and moved on. I spent my evening filling out the endless medical history for the RE and reading HSG horror stories (bad move). So has anyone had a HSG that wasn't really that bad?


----------



## Star2011

Goodmorning Ladies,

Pothole glad you made a decision based on you and not that horrible doc. Maybe this IUI is the bfp one. Hoping for the best for you. 

Ellie- i agree with Pothole that you get your bfp this month so as to bypass all the upcoming tests and procedures. Enjoy your new home:)

Dandi- Am sure there are people who have had a super easy hsg. Mine was ok when the dye first passed through the left tube, BUT when it passed through my right tube it was painful. Dh had to hold my hand coz i was trying not to scream but clenching my teeth. Thats the tube that is blocked. Hopefully your Hsg goes smoothly. Dh SA results are also good but am the one with issues. I had a moment of self pity that day when we found out that i have a blocked right tube and DH had super results with his SA. But now am good knowing that people can still get pregnant with one tube. Best of luck with your upcoming tests and procedures Dandi.

Hello to the other Ladies. 

Afm, still on break this month. We are on our way to Chicago for DHs friend wedding tomorrow. They are SDAs so can only do weddings on Sunday. Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.


----------



## Mdc

Happy Saturday lovely ladies!

Dandi, my HSG was no big deal. Just a couple deep breaths on the slight cramping passed. I did prescribe a glass of wine with lunch before I went bc I was nervous :winkwink: The RE that did it said the majority of time most women jump off the table saying it was easy. I know some people had way different experiences, but I think most are not so bad. Not the experiences here (bc we are just honest here), but some on other sites are a little over zealous.


----------



## Mdc

Also, are you going to an RE or radiologist? My first attempt (supposed stenotic cervix) was with a radiologist and that is where they had the flat bed like Pothole had. The RE had nice comfy cushioned stirrups. The RE said that some radiologist are better than others doing the HSG. As an RE they do them all day long and they are more skilled. So I highly recommend doing it with an RE.


----------



## Dandi

Well I was referred to a radiologist to have it done, but when I called to set up my RE appt I was told I could wait and have it done there in office. Because of my cycle and appt date though, it would set me back another whole month if I wait to have it at the REs office. I'm going to try to just suck it up and go have it done so it's one step closer.


----------



## Mdc

I would not want to wait either. Hope it goes super smooth for you! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just a note - mine was with a radiologist and was a piece of cake. I didn't feel a thing and was more interested in the xray pics of it spilling out. :)


----------



## Dandi

I can't decide what to do, ugh! I've been going back and forth all weekend between getting my HSG and day 3 fsh done before the RE appt so that we have the results and are ready to go or wait until the RE appt and have her do them the following cycle. And I started tonight so I need to decide by tomorrow. Oh, the pressure.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy end of the Monday workday, ladies! At least where I am...

You know, I am so happy that we have so many very special teachers on our thread! I could never do it. The decisions you make can be so tough and effects you have on young lives are so significant. I had thread catchup to do today, so that really stuck out at me. I love my job but have the utmost respect for those who teach and those who care for those with special needs. 

Mdc, glad to hear those symptoms aren't overwhelming. Keeping my fingers crossed that you have a nice first tri.

Ellie, glad to hear you're getting things moving, so to speak! Hopefully you can switch the "might be pregnant" to the "pregnant" card very shortly.

Wish, Star, Sugar, Dandi, Pothole-hope you ladies have an awesome week, and anyone else I may have missed. Welcome to any new ladies I may have missed, too-spent the last week on vacation with DH building a chicken coop, so was offline a lot. Got the baby chicks in last Wednesday. OMG...so cute!

AFM, CD 17. I O'ed this morning. It's an interesting thing with those darned OPKs-I was negative from CD12 on, negative twice yesterday, positive at 2:30 this AM, and felt the sharp ovulation pain I've grown accustomed to feeling at around 7:30. Last test yesterday evening was at 5:30, so I suppose if I just missed the start of it...sheesh. That's not much notice, ovaries.

Best to all of you!


----------



## elliecain

Star, have a great time in Chicago! Am I being thick... what is SDA?
Dandi, I reckon just go with your gut feeling. I'm sure they would both be fine, just do whichever will put you at your ease the most.
Mdc, how is the little bean? Any new symptoms?
Krasa, thank you. It's not always easy, but it can be really rewarding and I can't imagine doing anything else. It's funny with ovulation pain. I'd never noticed before, but now I chart I can feel it and recognise it from before. Previously, I think I had thought it was trapped wind or something!!!

Afm, 11dpo is drawing to a close here in England and I've not had the slightest urge to poas this cycle. Seriously, the lack of a second line is so awful that I've decided to just wait. AF is due either Wed or Thurs and I've got an ultrasound booked for Wed, so it's all good. I got my blood results today and my progesterone was 35.2 and my FSH was 8.2 and LH and prolactin were normal. Once I've had the all clear from the chlamydia test, I've got to book in my HSG. I've got my first appointment with consultant booked for 1st October, a week after DH has his SA. It's all so full on and I'm just hoping so much that all this will be irrelevant by this weekend. I'm not going to poas but I'll know by Friday, as I'm always on a 27 or 28 day cycle.

We finished moving today and I ache all over. I borrowed my dad's van and trailer and we did 7 loads over 3 days. DH kept being distracted by stuff while we were packing up and loading, so I'm sure I ended up doing far more than him. We did get a neighbour to help with the wardrobes though, as I drew the line at that! Our new house is so gorgeous, even has a nursery already, though it's currently filled with guitars and amps!

DH and I are going to Reading Festival on Saturday, mainly to see Metallica. DH is a rock guitarist, so he's really excited. We went to see ACDC in July and, frankly, I won't be going in the mosh pit this time if I haven't seen AF by then!

So how is everyone? I'm hoping for more bfps on this thread soon!!! xxx


----------



## sugargully

Hi! I'm still here. Just waiting to O and silently stalking you ladies. Ho hum.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - my goodness, you live a rock star life!! hahaa! So here's a weird request and I can't tell if it's too much sharing - I LOVE looking at gorgeous houses online. I don't need to know the address or anything but if you don't mind sharing any pics? I can't interior decorate my way out of a paper bag but I just love looking at the different details in cool houses. The charm gets me!
That's a good plan for poas - I hated seeing that stark white answer every time. :dust: to you and hopes that AF doesn't show! Has anything felt different at all?

krasa - I hope you have a wonderful week too. I'm with you - these ladies who teach and work with special needs are angels. I love my job and there's no way I could handle theirs. 

Hi Sugar! Hurry up and O already! :)

nothing going on here - met with the RE yesterday for the plan for next cycle and we're basically not changing a thing. As soon as cd1 rolls around, I start up on my BCP again. I'll take that for 10 days or so and then start my stims. The hypothetical calendar I went over with one of her nurses a couple of weeks back should stick, so if all goes according to plan, I'll be transferring the first week of Oct.
She asked if we wanted to do the genetic testing beforehand, to look for any abnormalities in the embryos before transferring. We're not going to do that - she said what would make the most sense for us would be to do 'batching', which is to have a few cycles of IVF to get a good amount of eggs (considering they only retrieved 7 from me last time) and test them all at once, rather than testing at the end of each cycle. I don't know how many more IVFs are covered by my insurance, but I don't think it's enough to do this batching thing. And given that my mc ended b/c of the most common abnormality and not some weird thing we have to be on the lookout for, we're ok foregoing this process again.
I know this is pure Greek to some of you but I know you also like to learn about the other stuff, so that's why I share! :)


----------



## Dandi

This is exciting Wish!!! Basically just one more month and you could be PUPO again! Question so I can learn... are the stims a shot?

Afm, I decided to wait on my hsg and day 3 bloods until I see the RE. I couldn't find anyone who would order by day 3 fsh, so I just decided I'll wait and it do it all with the RE to make sure it's what she wants. Plus, I heard the hsg is cheaper in office instead of at the hospital and we need to save as much as we can since we don't know how long this ride will be. My appt is on the 10th, so I figure I'll probably have to wait until my October cycle to do all of the tests and then maybe we will have a plan in place for November. I'm already missing my zen month.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wish, thank you for sharing that. It does help me, I know, to hear about you ladies that are further along in that process than I. We did a great job of timing this cycle, and if it doesn't work out, I'll be headed for an RE referral to see if we can't get this show on the road. We were thinking that we would wait to see if DH's swimmers got their act together, but at this point, I'm on the dark side of 38 and can't justify more delay. So hearing about the workup, etc really does help.

Ellie, I'm with Wish. Would love to see pics of your new place. And also agree with what you said about testing. I've only done so a couple of times but each time that negative is a huge letdown to my spirit. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts this week-I so hope you're going to get that LO you long for!

Dandi-makes sense to wait, I think. If it isn't something that your RE thinks is necessary then it's just one more blood draw. We have a cap on reproductive care (thanks, insurance!) so I have to be watchful of that stuff.

Hope you O soon Sugar!

Here, feeling upbeat and positive. I feel like there is a plan in place if there is another negative this month, and I always feel better when there is a plan-another step forward, anyway. And we covered the three days before O, so hopefully that gave us the best chance we can have, if it isn't our month, we did everything we could do.

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I know, i'm so excited!!! yep, the stimulants or stims are the daily shots I have to give myself. So the stims stimulate the ovaries to produce as many plump follicles as possible, and then I have to start an antagonist so I don't overstim and the follicles rupture and I ovulate. They keep watch on the follies with daily ultrasounds by then and measure them. When we have enough of them measuring between 18-20, THEN I have one last shot that is the trigger. That is one last burst of stuff for the follicles and then 36 hrs later is my retrieval.
It's really such a super cool process.

And for the real nerds, here's just nice to know info.... :)
I asked yesterday if all of this meant that I would hit menopause earlier than I would normally have without IVF. I have diminished ovarian reserve (DOR, low AMH test results) so was taking all of these eggs at once each time carving off months until menopause? she said nope (and I'm not the first to ask) - apparently each month, we have multiple follicles with eggs that sorta fight for the hormones that we are putting out. The one that gets the most wins and ovulates, all of the others die out. So the IVF process is just giving us more of that hormone so more follicles can stimulate and grow eggs than normal and these extra eggs are just the ones that would normally die. Cool, huh?


----------



## Pothole

Wish, that is fascinating! If iui doesn't end up being our ticket, I will be picking your brain. Speaking of which, my 2nd try is scheduled for Thursday at 4pm. Lucky me, I get to do my trigger shot at 4 am tomorrow morning. I am already dreading it. It is a bit after 7 pm here, and I very well may go to bed in the next half hour just to make up for that truly unnatural wake up time.


----------



## Dandi

That is very fascinating! I spent most of my day reading an awesome blog from a couple who is trying to produce a documentary (One More Shot) about fertility struggles and the various ways that people end up building their families as a result of infertility. Her story is very interesting. Her blog is https://dontcountyoureggs.typepad.com for those that like to read stuff like that.


----------



## sugargully

Yay Pothole, that's a quick restart cycle. Rest up lady.


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, good luck this month! Looks like you have your bases covered and a plan if the witch decided to show her ugly face. Fingers crossed!

Ellie, the LO is growing leaps and bounds and we measured right on target today. Have fun at the concert and hoping there are no mosh pits for you for a while! Cannot wait for you to test!!!

Sugar, hope O shows up quickly. 

Wish, bring on October! Cannot wait for you to be PUPO with the stickiest bean!!! Very cool about the science part and it totally makes sense. 

Dandi, glad you have a plan that works for you. It is all stressful, but I hope you feel better that things are moving along. Hopefully this time flies by!

Pothole, wow already for the IUI again. This time my hair is already braided. :haha:

Star, hope you are having fun in Chi-town!

Hello to anyone that I missed! 

:dust: to everyone for some BFPs!


----------



## elliecain

Loving all the science and explanations and also the positivity on this thread!

I'm about to leave to have my ultrasound. With af due today or tomorrow, I am trying really hard to stay positive but also be realistic. My temp hiked up again this morning, which is not what it did last month at all, but I'm also feeling quite pre-menstrual, bloated and crampy. I'm hoping this is not due to af at all, but who knows? Part of me is desperate to poas but I'm going to resist, I want to hold off until I'm late. If nothing by Friday, I may request blood hcg, as I need to book my HSG and have to know one way or the other first...

Love to you all xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I'm loving your chart! forgive me, but what is your u/s for today? my fingers are so crossed that your temps and cramps mean good things!!

mdc - so glad you had a good scan yesterday!! 

pothole - holy cow, that was fast! Good luck - this could be it!! 

krasa - I'm totally like you. I feel sooooooo much better if there is a plan in place for 'if not...'. Hopefully you don't have to get there, though!

dandi - I'm going to check out that blog, thank you for posting! So you're waiting to do anything about your thyroid but what's next? i'm so sorry, I know you posted this...

And I'm totally open to brain picking. There are a lot of cool monthly threads on here under Assisted Conception too where I've learned a lot. There are so many ways to slice this IVF stuff, based on your test results and such. More stims, less stims, fresh vs frozen embies, medicated vs non-medicated cycles. It depends on your doc, the office, you, etc. It's a lot but if you find an RE you trust, they'll pick the perfect protocol for you.


----------



## Dandi

You should check it out, I think you'd like it. She also had DOR at an early age and low AHM (which I don't even what that means, I need to look it up). 

So what's next for me is my RE appt on the 10th. I was going to do what tests I could beforehand, but I decided to just wait and do it all with the RE. Yesterday I sent my medical records requests to both of my ob/gyns, the doctor that tested my thyroid, and my husband's urologist. Hopefully she will have it all there in my file before my appt and we'll just see what direction she wants us to head in.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wish-fascinating info! Thanks again for sharing.

Ellie-I have everything crossed that is crossable. That chart does look awesome-I'll be waiting to hear your updates!

Pothole-so sorry about the 4 AM wakeup call. I'm excited for you, though, best of luck to you tomorrow, and in the TWW to come. :)

Thanks Mdc-and glad to hear everything is right where it should be for you. 

Looks like we have some definite BFP possibilities on the thread right now! Very excited to hear how everyone's week finishes out.

Dandi-I checked out the blog you mentioned. It was a good read for sure.

Afm, just hanging out waiting for a rise in progesterone. Should be getting sore boobs and slightly flushed any minute. 

Happy Wednesday and hugs to all the ladies on the thread of awesome.


----------



## Dandi

Oh, and for those that want a laugh.... I'm going to see a psychic today to see if she can see my future as a mom, LOL! I swear, I'm not a weirdo! This little old lady has just been a friend of the family for years and went to church with my grandma. She and her father both just have this "ability". I take it with a grain of salt, but it's fun to see what she says.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - that's right, that's right. Sheesh, it was only a couple of posts ago you just said that about your HSG coming up. I'm sorry!! Don't worry - it'll be a breeze. You'll be getting your plan together in no time. I can't wait!!! AMH is just the test that tells your egg reserve, so points to DOR or not. I think they want it to be over 5 and mine was like 2.6 or something. Not great.

And I do not think it's silly for you to see a psychic, especially if it's a family friend. My FIL has seen a medium a few times (long story of how he found her, or she found him) after my MIL passed away about 2.5 yrs ago. She has mentioned a few times about how 'October' (or now Oct/Nov) is going to be a good and happy month for us and it'll be pregnancy related - she doesn't know if it's conception, birth or confirming a pregnancy that will happen or which October, but that's the month she sees. He's let me listen to her CDs, as she records every session and sends him a copy. I, too, take it with a grain of salt but she's said it numerous times. But I would have to be preg right now b/c then we would be able to tell people in Nov for it to be on time. And I don't see that happening. :) But it's fun to think about!


----------



## Left wonderin

Girls a while back well almost a year someone told me of a on line psychic who specialises in fertility . She isn't expensive for a on line reading . I did it for the laugh to see what she would say ... Well she told me I'd have a boy .... In feb . He would come early by 6-8 ???? She didn't specify if days or week she gave loads of detail about baby and his personality . 

And here I am ...... A year later due in march . If its a feb baby it remains to be seen
She also gave loads more details about birth weight etc ... It all remains to be seen ! I have her email if anyone wants it ;)


----------



## Pothole

It does feel fast. But today is cd 15. I think that because the upsetting dr visit was day 4, that could be why this has seemed so much shorter. I had a follicle scan yesterday. Just one good on on the left, measuring at 19. I triggered at 4 am, in prep for iui 36 hours later at 4 pm Thursday. I knew that once school started that I'd feel like the cycles were flying. There is just no time to sit and think about them. So thank you all for the luck, good wishes, and crossed fingers and braided hair. I want to feel positive, and I do to an extent. But now that we are staring down a second iui, the cloud of last Monday is hanging over my head. I feel positive, but terribly realistic.


----------



## Left wonderin

Remember Pothole it ONLY takes one sperm and one egg ..... That's it ..... ;) fingers crossed for you this cycle xxx


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies! I have been popping in and out from time to time stalking. Hard to keep up with all your posts! Hope everyone is doing well and I am sending lots of baby dust your way! :dust: 

Ellie- Your chart looks great!! So anxious to hear about your scan! And FYI... I had AF cramping the day before I got my positive test. ;)

Pothole- Good luck and fingers crossed! And I second what Left said! Anything is still possible at this point!

To everyone else, keep at it :sex: and hope to see you joining the other group very soon!!


----------



## elliecain

So much happening with everyone, it's really exciting. I'm so hopeful for all of us.

The u/s was to check my anatomy. The sonographer was lovely and I'd done the drinking 1.5 pints of water well so only needed the external scan, no invasive checks. I asked to see it and she showed me my uterus and both ovaries with follicles! I could also see the lining but she couldn't tell if it's about to shed or not...
I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up with the temperature rise. Could just be an off couple of readings or something. If it rises again tomorrow, I'll feel more optimistic. I keep checking my cervix because I got spotting on the opening last month the night before AF. DH told me I've "swapped peeing on a stick for checking up there"!!!

By the way, thank you for asking to see my house. I will post some pictures when I'm on my laptop. On the iPad it always crashes when I try to put pictures in the post. 
Love to all xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole - good luck with the IUI today! maybe go home and listen to some romantic music to get the sperm and egg in the mood! ;)

ellie - temps are still looking good! I can't wait for your test tomorrow. Glad the appt went well today and you saw that everything was ok. 

kiley - thank you for popping in! you're looking so good, I'd be shocked if I didn't already know you were having a girl. You worked out so much, you look like you're carrying 'boy' - just belly!

dandi - I spent a couple of hours yesterday reading that blog. It's very interesting. I certainly can relate to some but not to other posts. She's VERY emotional, which is totally fine. I love her and her husband's relationship. I've only gotten to Nov '13. :) I may have to skip some of the daily/every other day posts...

:flower: happy Thursday, all :flower:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Good luck today Pothole! Keeping you in my thoughts. 

Ellie, I'll make you a deal. You post pictures of your house, I'll throw up a few of my new chicken coop! :laugh2: I am excited for you-can't wait for you to test!

KylieJean, you look great! You look like you swallowed a basketball! Tell me, are there any restrictions now on things like squats, hip sled, etc. for you? The reason I ask is because for me, Thursdays are heavy lower body work, and I work out in the morning, so my rear end will be starting to get sore soon. Ha!

Afm, further wierdness. I should feel warm and flushed by now, but I don't. Zero tenderness in the chestal area, and usually by now I'm feeling quite sore there. So I wonder if I did indeed ovulate. CM was its standard egg-white messiness (but a good messiness!) right up till the Monday afternoon (I was sure I O'ed Monday morning) which would fit with my normal pattern. CM has dried up and is just sticky now, also normal. But, I feel a dull achey feeling in my left side as well, which is where I *thought* I ovulated from. So I just wonder...I had better start temping next month. If I was temping I'd know for sure, and right now there is no way to know, and it's bugging me. Now, there was some very intense emotional stress for me this cycle, so maybe it has thrown things for a loop.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - I could punch you in the arm and hug you at the same time for sending the link to this blog. I've had a very slow day at work (shhhh, don't tell!) and I've been on it ALL DAY. I'm up to Sept '14 now! 

krasa - i'm with you, not sure if I o'ed this month or not, which I guess should maybe be expected the first cycle after a mc? I dunno. I had a lot of cm on Tuesday after my run but not a whole lot since. And my girls feel normal, no real sense of anything going on. Though I do have that cool 'tugging' feeling below my belly button/above my pubic bone again. But I'm sure that's the ab workouts I've been doing. ;) Maybe you cycle was pushed off a bit b/c of the emotional stress you had? it's possible.


----------



## KileyJean

Hello again ladies! So I came across a Fertility Yoga DVD (that I obviously do not need anymore) and I want to pay it forward to one of you ladies. If anyone is interested, just let me know and I will mail it to you! No charge! :) Here is the link to it on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Fe...pebp=1440700005294&perid=1JEMK1DKB20T8N1358M3

It is a great DVD. It breaks your cycle up into different phases and has different yoga exercises according to each phase of your cycle. It is a little cheesy but overall great DVD. I did this in addition to my normal workouts.

Thanks Wish! I am surprised with how short I am that I am all belly. And when I do gain weight, I tend to gain it in my hips and butt so I thought for sure I'd be looking like a Kardashian! LOL I have been pretty diligent with tracking my food intake and making sure I am not over eating so I am sure that helps. And as far as looking like I am carrying a boy, my Mom said those wives tales were all opposite for her. Carried her girls low and boys high. I do not have much of a torso so I don't think I am either. I am carrying pretty much in the middle or all up and down the front of my belly. :) Although when she was small, she was super low.

Krasa- The only restrictions for working out is no crunches, planks, or direct ab work in your 2nd and 3rd trimester. You are okay to do a little oblique work or side planks though. And squats are fantastic for prego women! They help reduce lower back and pelvic pain. They also help prepare the pelvic floor muscles for birth. And just a tip, keep working out in the morning after you get prego. I've always worked out in the mornings and glad I got in that habit because there is absolutely no way I have the energy to workout in the afternoon!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Just a real quick update, as I'm at work. My doc got back to me and is putting a referral in for IUI. In a perfect, fairy-tale world I would be able to cancel that appointment, but since now I have no clue what is going on, I'm glad she's getting that set up.

Have my day 21 progesterone level tomorrow...so it sounds like I'll find out soon enough whether I ovulated this cycle or not!

KylieJean-That is great news. If there is one day of lifting I would grieve the loss of, it would be my heavy lower body day. :)


----------



## Dandi

I know Wish! That was me the other day when I got completely sucked into it all day long. I can't wait to see their documentary.


----------



## Pothole

Quick update because I am exhausted. Today's iui went great. I only have the 1 one good follicle this month, but DH's washed sperm count was 5.1 million! From last month's 1.9, this was a massive improvement. I am parking these tired bones in bed now and sending you all the PMA!


----------



## Dandi

Everything crossed for you this month Pothole! Keep up that PMA!


----------



## elliecain

Just been to doctor to get blood test to confirm, but... I think I have my :bfp:!!!

https://s27.postimg.org/91ez98ngv/bfp1a.jpg


----------



## KileyJean

Yay ellie!! CONGRATS!! I was noticing your chart was looking slightly triphasic, wich typically means pregnancy. :) So excited for you! 

Pothole- sending lots of baby dust your way!!! That is great news about hubby's swimmers!!!


----------



## Star2011

Ellie! Yay........Congratulations! Super excited for you! Sending sticky baby vibes your way. 

Pothole you are next:)

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Ellie :) super congratulations :) I'm so thrilled for you !!!! No need for those arrows !!! Line is as clear as day . Yipeeeeeeeeeeee :)


----------



## Mdc

OMG Ellie! I suck as seeing lines, but that is a definite BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you :happydance: 

Pothole, I still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats Ellie!!! :wohoo:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Oh ellie-that is one glaring BFP! I am so happy for you! What a wonderful mommy you're going to make!! :hugs:

I second that prediction-Pothole, looking in your direction! Yay for the swimmers!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wahoooooo!!!! hooray for your :bfp: ellie!! :wohoo: :happydance:
new house, new baby!!!! so awesome! let us know how the blood test goes (do they give you an HCG level?)

pothole - everything is crossed for you now! how much I would love a windfall of BFPs to bless this thread in the next month or two!

btw - kiley, thank you so much for the DVD offer! I don't do a whole lot of yoga but I hope someone who does takes you up on your generous offer. :)

what a way to start off the weekend! Happy Friday, ladies!


----------



## elliecain

Thank you all. Bloods confirmed with HCG on 49. Still low because very, very early days, but praying for a sticky bean.

Not sure what to do here now. I don't want to make anyone feel bad so I'll probably stop posting here for a while, but I will be reading and cheering you all on so much. Thank you for all your support, my DH has also said that your support has kept him sane too!

xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie come join the graduation thread :) sure one day soon we will all be there !!!;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - you won't make us feel bad, but if you're uncomfortable with it, that's exactly why Left created the Bump Buddies grad thread. FX'ed for a sticky one!!


----------



## Dandi

Yes Ellie, if you don't post here, please post on the grad thread! I wont speak for everyone, but I think one of the best parts of this thread is getting to see the success stories. We've followed along through the efforts to get there, I sure don't want to miss out on the really good stuff now that there's a baby on the way. That's the best part! :happydance:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Ellie-I'm right there with the other gals. You won't make me feel bad, the start of our journeys were very close together in time, I felt so many of the same ups and downs as you-you give me a very bright spot of hope in this journey. Seeing how you are doing-even over on the graduate thread-would be very welcome in my book!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi :) so I'm sorry but please please remind me who's where in their cycles ??? I keep loosing track!!!! I need roller skates to keep up !!!!!


----------



## Dandi

Day 5 over here, just waiting to start opks! Now that we know DH's swimmers are strong, we're giving smep another go. Here's to an exhausting but hopeful month, lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Check Dani day 5 !! This month I'm determind to keep up lol..... SEMP worked for me with my first pregnancy . Don't forget to do every second day apparently its better than every day and gives oh a break lol..... 

Wishing you every luck for this month Dani !!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm...oh.....I don't know. cd22-ish, I think. I didn't temp or OPK this month so I don't know exactly where I am. Trying to have a zen month before IVF cycle 2. I should get AF next week and start my BCPs.
thank you for trying to keep up, Left! it's a whirlwind, for sure!


----------



## Left wonderin

Check !! Lol wish cd 22 ish lol.... Next cycle........ Exciting times ahead ;) and look at you wish so relaxed your not counting !!!! Way to go


----------



## krasavitsa147

CD 22 here. Got day 21 progesterone back this morning. It was 10.6 which freaked me out a bit, seemed low. But, day 21 was only 4 dpo. So, at least I know I did indeed ovulate this month. I wasn't sure as I still don't feel as "progesteroney" as I usually do. I'm warm, but my girls didn't warrant a size larger bra like they usually do. DH is quite disappointed. 

Have a great weekend, everybody!


----------



## Pothole

Congratulations Ellie!!! I had a good feeling about this month for you! 

I am cd17. I have a progesterone check on 10.3 and AF is due 10.8. I am hoping that it just pours down rain all Labour Day weekend. I don't know how I can explain not being in the hot tub with my friends otherwise. We will cookout, that's fine. And being at home, I can just carry a beer around and "misplace it". But I flipping love that hot tub, and it's going to be very very obvious that I'm not in it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole cm you sy you have a uti ?? Not allowed in water or that you have a very heavy AF ?? Check AF due 8/10 or BFP due 8/10 :) 

I'm going on my hols tommrow for a week to the seaside :) hope the weather is kind !!!! And I hope there is Internet !!!!!! If not ill be thinking of ye and as he says ..... Ill be back xxxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

have a great holiday, left!! 

pothole, i'm confused - sept not october, right? can you sit on the side and just dip your feet in? maybe 'forget' your suit and just roll up your pants or something (and I say that laughing b/c I've been living out of those new 'boyfriend' jeans this year and not as much shorts). 

krasa - so funny! i'm glad you got proof of O. When is AF due or will you test?

dandi - your appt must be soon, another week?

ellie - still so excited for you!!

star, sugar, maui, kiley, jessie, smith and anyone else I forgot - hi! how are you all doing?

afm - cd1 here today, kind of a surprise. Explains my hunger and sleepiness yesterday, though. 25 day cycle this time, which is fine - the sooner we get to start on cycle 2. So I go in on Wed for a preg test and start my BCP that night. I take that until 9/14 and then go in for a suppression ultrasound on 9/15.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Oh, the seaside sounds good, Left! Enjoy!

Wish-I'm excited for you. Keeping you in my thoughts as you line up to begin-keep posting your updates and science. I like learning about it.

Pothole-I've got nothing. I love hot tubs as well and honestly, I would probably have a huge pout on my face that everyone would see if I couldn't get in. I like the beer idea, though, especially since I tend to lose them as the night goes on anyway... :)

SMEP sounds like a good way to go, Dandi. Heard a lot of good things about it. 

Hi to everyone-this week and next are going to be crazy for me. I work in a two-person team of HPC administrators, and my professional other half is gone for the next two weeks, so forgive me if I can't keep up with everyone. It's going to be enough just keeping up with myself! :wacko:

Here, CD 24-AF due the 7th or 8th of September. I usually don't test until she doesn't show. Both times she hasn't, I've tested and within an hour I get spotting. Witch. First appt with RE is on September 17th. Seems so far away, but I bet it will be here before I know it. 

Have a great Monday, everybody!


----------



## Dandi

Yay Wish! I'm excited for you to start this round. Sending good juju your way!

My RE appt is on the 10th, so the countdown is on! 

I hope she doesn't show Krasa! It would be so awesome if you get a great surprise this month and are able to cancel that RE appt! But if not, you know you have that appt right around the corner. I'm nervous for mine, but also really excited for the possibilities that may come from it.... kind of like a first date, lol!


----------



## Pothole

Left, great idea! And as lubricated as my friends will be, I really only need to tell 1. It will get around pretty quickly. They aren't mean drunks, but they sure are talkative ones. ;)

Wish, you are right. It's 9.3 and 9.10. My brain isn't fully clicking. My allergies are insane and it makes it hard to sleep.

Krasa, I will make it work, but I really am hoping for rain. Selfish, but true. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

whew - I was hoping you didn't have to wait an entire month for some weird reason! Talk about torture!!!


----------



## sugargully

Brilliant BFP Ellie! Congrats!


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ladies,

Wish- Wow, so excited for you. Time really went so fast and hoping and praying for a sticky Lentil. I have a good feeling for you this time around. I will probably need your expertise if i have to go this route. I ll let you know after my lap procedure. 

Dandi- September 10 is around the corner. Good luck with your appt with the RE. 

Krasa- Hope AF did not no show. At least you are going to be busy this coming days to not focus on AF that much. Furthermore you have your RE appt coming up, thats something to focus on.

Pothole- Good luck this cycle. If it rains this Labour Day weekend i ll know it was your juju powers:)

Left enjoy your holls!

Afm, CD 1 today. 26 day day cycle. My lap is on 9/8. Hoping all goes well. Then back to ttc this October or when i get a go ahead from Dr

Thinking of you all and best of luck with your upcoming appts, tests, procedures etc.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Dandi-You are right, it would be an awesome surprise! I would love to cancel that appointment-am a bit worried, as my insurance is pretty piddly when it comes to infertility care. 25K lifetime cap...sheesh. With a 30% coinsurance, so if we do have to go the IVF route, it could get spendy. I so hate that the decision might be governed by money. It feels like punishment for doing the right thing, in a way-waiting till I found the right guy, for one. So if you're at the RE the 10th, and I'm going the 17th, does that make us RE buddies? :laugh2:

Pothole, I don't think that's selfish at all. Of course, I am biased in favor of me getting in a hot tub. :)

Star-Thank god for busy. The last couple of days have been a blur for sure. It does help!

Wish-keeping my fingers crossed for you-BCP is tonight, right? Here's to the stickiest, healthiest bean imaginable! My thoughts are with you, girl.

Hi Sugar-how are you doing?

Here, counting down to AF, currently on CD26. Am keeping myself realistic, so that the disappointment doesn't get me if she shows. What will be, will be, and everything happens the way it does for a reason. Had some different things this cycle, like pulling in my lower abs that I've never had before and can't chalk up to a blistering ab day, but the last of those I felt was yesterday, so I'm trying not to read anything into that. If it is, it is. If not, a new chance and a new opportunity.

Love to all you girls!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck on the lap, star!! and I'm totally here for you should you go the IVF route.

good luck on your first day back to school, ellie! I think it was today? yesterday? if yesterday, I hope it went well! :)

Happy Hump Day to all! ;)

I'm working on trying to get my Rx for cycle 2 down to a reasonable price. It appears that we've almost hit our insurance limit for the year so now I have to pay out of pocket. And guess what! They aren't cheap!! so there's some creativity that has to go into this......fun stuff.


----------



## Wish2BMom

missed your post, krasa - I totally get what you're saying about $$. We basically have to call off this cycle and wait until next year/fresh new annual limit if I can't get our meds down to between 3-4k out of pocket. And we only have a 30k lifetime max on infertility (not including the drugs).
so - thank you to all of you for the wishes on a healthy, sticky lentil. We need all of the good wishes we can get.


----------



## Dandi

I know exactly how you feel. I called my insurance company back in July and was told that they would pay for all tests and medicines, but just not any actual artificial insemination procedures. I called them again yesterday to confirm and was told that they won't cover any tests or medicines that support or contribute to artificial reproduction. They'll cover tests and procedures to find the cause of infertility and will cover treatment of any underlying causes, but no coverage for actual fertility treatment. So frustrating! You're exactly right though, I also feel punished for waiting to start a family.


----------



## sugargully

Hi Ladies! What's going on? I've developed a little guilty pleasure. I've been stalking the natural parenting threads about breast feeding and cloth diapering. I love it. Their post are more enjoyable to me than the pregnancy threads. Kinda feels like I'm getting prepared and getting a jump start on some decisions we'll have to make. It seems to be a totally positive new treat for me. 

I'm a little concerned I didn't really O this cycle. FF said I did, I felt cramps and the new OPKs said positive. I wish I could have gotten blood work but I was so busy I didn't call the dr. for a bloodwork order for CD 21.

Tomorrow I get to go to an infertility meeting at a church. It's what's called a "mega" church and they offer many groups including this one. It's like having all my BnB friends in person! They give new ladies little socks to take home their bundles from the hospital with. I chose a blue pair cause we're hoping for team blue. 

Keeping on SMEPing, IUIing, and praying ladies. I'm a BFP virgin but I know it will happen for us.

Hi Krasa, Wish, Star, Pothole, Ellie, Dandi, Kiley, Left and anyone I may have missed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - that's ridiculous. I feel like some insurances think this is a 'luxury' or something, like cosmetic surgery. 

sugar - your church group sounds awesome. I think I would cry if someone handed me tiny socks for my future little one right now. And I love your new guilty pleasure! I can get on board with breastfeeding but cloth diapers......yeesh. Not that I'm a big fan of pictures of landfills filled with Huggies but from what I hear about explosions that can happen, I'd feel a lot less nauseous if I didn't have to throw it in the washing machine! ugh, it's working my gag reflex now......:sick:

dandi - one week until your appt! I'm so excited for you!!

so yep, started BCP last night. I think I was skipping around my room. :) I was thinking yesterday about the number of people already involved in this process that I'm going to want to thank. You know? Like even the woman who helped me get my Rx down to a 'reasonable' (I use that term VERY loosely) price yesterday, the nurses at the RE office who stick me with needles or shove sono wands up the hoo ha, etc. It's taking a village to create this little one. I know it's their job, but I hope I have the chance to show them the fruit of their labors some day. :flower:


----------



## Dandi

Oh Wish, what a disappointment to have to put it off because of stupid insurance! Fingers crossed that you can find the meds at a discount or something. And even getting them down to $3-4k... Geez that's expensive! Praying that something works out.

Sugar, I think that's awesome that you're stalking those threads. Positivity works and I bet it takes a little bit of the stress off of you just thinking about the happy stuff that you'll be dealing with after your baby finds its way to you. I love it. I hope your church meeting goes well, that support group sounds great!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh sorry - yeah, we were able to get it down to under 4k yesterday, so this cycle is a go! FX'ed it works and we get our forever bean!


----------



## Dandi

I just saw that update. We must have been typing at the same time. That's great news!!! I mean, it still sucks that it's uber expensive, but yay that this cycle is a go! :happydance:


----------



## Pothole

Wish, so exciting! And well done on the lower $$$!

Dandi, September 10 is my test day. It's going to bring both of us good news!

Sugar, your church sounds lovely. Being Catholic, what I usually get is side eye from the old priest who doesn't believe that I have never used birth control. After all, we have a name for people in the Church who only practice Natural Planning. They're called parents.

I had my progesterone check today, but they didn't call me with the results. I think my 3:15 appointment may have been too late, but it's the best I can do on a school day. I'll call first thing in the morning. My only symptom, that maybe is or isn't actually a symptom is that my boobs are out of control. As a curvy girl with extra curves up top, when you find a bra that both fits and flatters, you buy 9. Since they are all exactly the same, and I've tried them all, I have to assume that my girls are bigger. I've been tugging at my top all day, feeling like I'm flashing people. So it could be hormones. Could be the extra slice of my aunt's chess pie. Guess we'll know next week!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Friday, ladies!

Sugar-loving your outlook. I'm with you, I am a BFP virgin but I know we will all be blessed with beautiful babies before it is done. I really like the way your church sounds-so glad you have people like that in your life!

Wish-congrats on getting the cost down to what you can afford. I can't imagine what you were feeling on the possibility of canceling this cycle. sending PMA your way that this will be your sticky bean.

Dandi and Pothole-made a note to send extra mojo to you both on the 10th. I just feel like there are good things right around the corner.

AFM, work is kicking my behind, but since I love what I do that's okay. 

Have a great weekend, everyone. Looking forward to some updates next week! :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Hi girls. I'm back here with you lovely strong amazing women. 
Today has been the worst day of my life. I had heavy bleeding from the moment I woke up and I've just had a scan which confirmed there is no more pregnancy. At such an early stage, it doesn't even count, but it did to me. DH and I are trying to come to terms with things and I'll pick myself back up tomorrow, but today I'm very sad.


----------



## Dandi

Oh Ellie, I'm so so very sorry to hear that. It absolutely counted because in your heart, you were a mother the moment you saw that BFP. There are no words to ease the feelings you're having right now, but just know that it will get better. :hugs:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Oh, Ellie. There is nothing I can say to ease your pain and I am so, so sorry for that. I wish I could hug you. 

It counted, Ellie. Believe it. It is said that time heals all wounds and I pray that you find peace in your heart.


----------



## Star2011

My dear Ellie,

I am do sad to read your post. My prayers and thoughts are with your DH and you at this time. Praying for comfort. I believe you will one day be mother. Hugs!


----------



## Pothole

Oh Ellie, I am so very very sorry. I wish I had better words; something that could comfort you. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I wrote to you on the other thread but I am still feeling for you. I hope you were able to heal a bit over the past few days. It totally 'counted' - whatever that means to someone who is saying it didn't. Hopefully it helps to know that you were ABLE to conceive and you WILL again soon. Huge hugs sent across the pond to you and your DH. :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Thanks everyone. It's been horrible but I am starting to feel a bit better. I went back to work on Monday and it's been the right thing. No point moping at home adding more guilt to the bad feelings. Being busy has helped lots.
I saw someone after work today, a free counsellor whose number I was given by the EPAC on Friday. She's called Mary and she's a specialist counsellor for pregnancy/miscarriage etc. I've made another appointment for a couple of weeks' time. It was great to offload.
I felt unpregnant again yesterday, so I took a test today and was so relieved it was negative (how ironic!). I'm really hopeful that I'll ovulate next week, so DH and I have planned to get bding again once the final bleeding is done. I'm not forgetting the little one, I'll never forget it, but I need to move on.
In memory, I'm going to get a little feather tattooed onto my tummy, above the one I had done 3 years ago today when I was finally clear of anorexia. It says fortaleza, which is Spanish for strength. I like to think of my little one always being with me and a feather just seems apt.
I have a pregnant colleague who I saw today and she's grown a little bump over the holidays. Mary says it's ok for me to feel angry and resentful towards her so long as these feelings don't take over. I had to leave the room, but it will get easier with time.

So, that's me. How are you lovely girls? Remind me where everyone is in their cycles. I'm cd5 today and waiting to ovulate!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie I love the idea of your feather , its just perfect xxxx feeling ok will take time but sounds like you have a great frame of mind . There will be good and bad days . I found copious amounts of choc helped to have near to hand on the bad days and remember .. They will pass xxxxxxx


----------



## krasavitsa147

Ellie, it sounds like you have the right mindset. :hugs: We're pretty close to being cycle buddies. CD 3 here. 

Pothole, Dandi, keeping my fingers crossed for the next couple of days for you. 

afm, made it through the first week without my partner at work. DH has a followup SA scheduled for Thursday. So hoping that things have improved-the one he had in June put us in the category of severe MFI, and that really cuts our options down if nothing has changed. Gaaah! My appt with RE for blood work and ultrasound is a week from Thursday. Anyone know what the first ultrasound is for? I was wondering why they would schedule it at this time, I'll be CD 12 then and that probably isn't a good time for an antral follicle count? Dunno.

Hi to everyone on our thread. Have a great week!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

choc and wine! :) 
I'm glad you're feeling a bit better, ellie, and are finding ways to take care of you and work through the loss. I love the idea of a little feather - beautiful.

well, IIII still have a week left on BCP. So I'm very boring right now. :)


----------



## sugargully

X's and O's Ellie, the feather is a lovely way to remember your lo.

I'm CD 28 of a very wonky post-hysteroscopy month. AF usually starts in 2 days. We shall see


----------



## Wish2BMom

temps are looking good, sugar! FX'ed!


----------



## Pothole

It's cd 28 here in pothole land. Still no sign of AF, she was expected yesterday. This is offically farther than I've ever gone. If she hasn't found me by tomorrow morning, I'll be using one of my lovely new 3 pack tests. Incidentally it took me three tries before I could buy. First two shops were out, and then in the third, I found them. Unfortunately, I also found my mum. She looked over an aisle, realized I was in the feminine care/family planning section, and came around. So I shoved the tests behind a large package of tampons and grabbed the next closest thing without looking. And that's why I have a 3 day monistat, and how I remembered why I never ever shop with her. Having a nurse for a mum can many times be a blessing. But when she is asking the colour of your discharge and intensity of the burning in the middle of a drug store...it is not one of those times. So here's hoping, tomorrow!


----------



## sugargully

lol Pothole! That convo w/ MY mom would mortify me! 

GL tomorrow.


----------



## smithco

Hi everyone. Been awhile. I don't get much time to come onto this form. 
Read a few pages back to try and catch up. 

We had some bad news this week. Turn out my bf has no sperm - it's just not there. Hence the last year of ntnp with nothing. We were both shocked. He is seeing the urologist in the next couple weeks. Best case scenario is there is a blockage that can be treated. Other than that ivf may be possible. 
If anything I was prepared for the problem to be with me because I am older. 
So I am sure I'll be coming here more. 

All the best to you wish, pothole, krasa and sugar. So sorry to hear Ellie. Like you feather tattoo idea.


----------



## sugargully

Sorry to hear that Smithco. Like you said there are remedies; surgery or aspiration for IVF. Im glad you have some answers now.


----------



## sugargully

Ladies keep MDC in your thoughts and prayers. I read on our graduation thread she is having some challenges.

Sending you big hugs MDC.


----------



## Dandi

Pothole, that's hilarious!

Sugar, where your temps still up this morning?

Smithco, I'm sorry that you got that bad news. I hope you get some options laid out for you soon.

My RE appt is tomorrow afternoon. I've completed all 794 pages of medical history forms, have my thyroid lab results and the past 10 months of ff charts printed and ready to go. I'm trying not to be a pessimist, but I just have a bad feeling about it for some reason. I hope I'm proven wrong, but we'll see.


----------



## smithco

Thanks sugar and dandi. I can't stop crying when my bf can't see me. It's so heartbreaking.

Good luck with your appointment dandi!


----------



## Left wonderin

Smithco I'm so sorry , it must be so hard for you both right now . Mother Nature can be a real cow sometimes . Its good they are looking at options re coming up with a solution . I hope you have someone you can talk to about this outside of your relationship . Its important tht you get the support you need too . I'm sure you've very many mixed emotions right now . Be kind to yourself xxxxx


----------



## Pothole

Smithco, I'm so sorry. It sounds like there are still options, so hold on to that. And cry as much as you need to. This forum is a safe place to land. Vent, rant, cry, and we'll be here to listen, encourage; and one day, celebrate with you.

Dandi, good luck!

Sugar, I think we are weird cycle buddies. Still no sign of AF, but frer was definitely negative this morning. I was prepared for it to start. I was prepared for a positive. I have no idea what to do when it's neither. Calling the RE this morning. I need to know if I should expect a regular flow or if this could all break loose at any second and turn my classroom into that scene from The Shining.


----------



## Dandi

HAHAHA! I have always wondered how teachers handle those situations when you can't get out of your classroom whenever you need to. I would be in a panic every single month. I'd basically have to wear a diaper for peace of mind. 

I hate that it was a negative. Who knows though.... when I got a bfp, I didn't get it until two days later, so there's still a chance. Wonky weird cycles are so frustrating, they play with your emotions.


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole you're killing me - I could completely envision that scene at the drugstore :rofl:
and now the Shining in a classroom - nooooo!!! I hope AF stays far, far away and you get a different kind of surprise in the next couple days.

dandi - good luck today!! I hope you get some answers and a plan in place!

smithco - I'm so sorry about your recent news. What a shot in the gut. I hope that IVF can work for you guys or you find another solution to things. Your bf must be so upset too. Hugs to you both.

sugar - yea, how's that temp today?? 

left - how are you doing, dear? I hope you and the Irish tater tot are doing well! :)

mdc - thinking about you so much. :hugs:

:wave: to everyone else! krasa and star, you've been quiet!


----------



## sugargully

Oops, my temp is still slightly up. I need to update my chart. Riding the bus with my students as we come back from Goodwill. I guess I'll do it real quick.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Smithco, so sorry to hear that. I would be crying too-when we got DH's SA back in June I did quite a bit of it in fact. As you said, we expected it to be our age as the limiting factor. Give yourself time to feel what you need to feel. And yes, there are options. The way I think about it is this way, as we will find out soon enough whether we only have the one option (ICSI) or anything else. Maybe, if we have to go the ICSI route, it is for the best? So that we can freeze any extra embies while everything is still ok on our side. I know it may be hard to understand that line of thinking right now. The shock is still fresh and new in your mind. :hugs:

Pothole-first you make me laugh so hard I have to pee and then you make me bite my nails! I'm so hoping you get that late positive. 

Sugar, I'm crossing my fingers that those temps mean good news for you! 

GL to you today, Dandi. Hopefully the plan starts to come together.

Ellie, how are you doing? Been thinking about you.

MDC, sending :hugs: your way dear.

Wish, how much longer for the BCP? Then you start the stims, or is there a stage in between that I'm missing?

Here, pretty boring, on CD 4 waiting for the witch to breathe her last. Two more days of the co-workerless blur at work, then things can return to normal there. RE appt. one week from today. Kinda nervous about that, as its my first one.

Much love to all you wonderful girls!


----------



## smithco

Thank you so much everyone. I still just can't believe that the doctor told us that. My bf is young, healthy and very handsome manly man. Not over weight or anything. I can't believe that is our situation. I'm hoping it's something that can be fixed. But the doctor said the odds are we have to to ivf. I have be reading cases where donors have had to be used too. It's just to shocking. 
I feel like I have dealt with so much obstacles in this life. And then you are handed another - it's feel like I am cracking down the middle today. 
Im a photographer and I have to do to sets of maternity photos this weekend. Gosh.


----------



## Dandi

I am wishing and hoping that we see a bfp here this week! sugar and pothole, Im crossing fingers for you both.

My RE appt went great. I left feeling so much better than I did going in. We love the doctor so that was a huge relief. She's very personable and down to earth, which made the whole thing feel less intimidating. And she seemed very positive about our chances given our stats. Today they drained my body of half its blood volume pretty much, and took a bit from DH too, to do basic labs plus genetic screening. I'm set up to do more labs, an ultrasound, and a glucose tolerance test on day 3 of my next cycle, then an HSG. If all goes as planned we are looking at an iui the end of October with clomid and a trigger. I feel such a sense of relief to have a plan in place other than the same thing we've been trying and failing at every month.


----------



## Pothole

Yay Dandi! I had a feeling the 10th would bring us good news. In my case...no news. RE says it's either late implantation or a late period. I will test every morning till it shows, I get a positive, or I hit cycle day 35. And since I'm still awake at nearly 1 am, I can offically say that day 30 is here. And may I just take a moment to say: Seriously body? We've been doing this dance since I was 11 and you decide to start changing things up NOW?! Never, not one time have you ever been late for our monthly rendezvous, but now? Sorry. I'm just at a loss over here. If I make it to 35, I'll have a confirmation blood test, then they'll trigger my period. So now my two week wait has become a three week wait. Fun!

Eta: The witch found me in the night. I'm okay with it. At least it happened at home where I can deal with it. And honestly, as a teacher you have amazing bladder capacity but I was going to the restroom constantly. Pregnant or not, that near compulsive checking was going to give me a uti.


----------



## Star2011

Happy Friday, 

Mdc- many prayers to you at this time. Am so so sorry. 

Smitco- am also praying for a solution to your case. 

Pothole- gosh these bodies of ours are so so weird at times! Am sorry about the witch. Hang in there.

Dandi am glad your appt went well. Oct will be here before you know it. It always feel good when you have a plan on the way. 

Sugar- Positive thoughts for you with those high temp. 

Ellie- how are you doing my Lady?

Krasa- thinking of you and your up coming appt next week. 

Wish- still boring BCP? Cant wait for the next step. 

Hello to everyone i missed. 

Afm, i had laparoscopy/ Hysteroscopy on 9/8/15 which was converted to laparotomy with myomectomy procedure. In short my doc found one of the fibroid has grown to about 10cm by 6 cm ( almost the size of a golf ball) and was blocking my right tube and part of my uterus so i had to have an emergency c section to remove it. From a simple procedure that was supposed to be only one incision i ended up with c- section incision with staples and all that. I got admitted for 2 nights and got discharged yesterday. Going back Mon to have my staples removed. No baby making for 6 weeks. Am glad that fibroid got removed and my tubes are now patent. The dye was able to flow through in both tubes. I now have to take it easy for my body to heal before ttc. I will be posting to cheer you all though. I have a feeling we will all be celebrating out LOs by this time next year. Prayers to you all my good ladies. 
Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Dandi

Oh no Starr! I'm glad they went ahead and got the fibroid, but it stinks that you had to have a full myomectomy. How are you feeling? I vividly remember the pain from my first myomectomy. It was the worst when standing up for the first time post surgery, but it was all downhill from there. I hope you heal quickly, but don't rush anything. Rest and recoup! It will all be worth it when you can get back to baby making with those clear tubes and uterus.


----------



## Star2011

Thanks Dandi. It hurts to cough, pee, pass gas and to have a BM(sorry TMI). How long did it take you to heal ? I hate being like this but i have no choice now. I am taking it easy.


----------



## Dandi

The pain started to level out after about a week and became bearable after about two weeks. I was still really sore and bruised at that point, but could function without the pain meds. At four weeks I was ready to get back to normal activity, but I would get fatigued so easily. You should start to notice it getting better soon, just rest and hang in there!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh MAN, star!!! I'm so glad they found that and removed it immediately! but now I'm so sad that you're out of the game for 6 weeks and in some pain. I hope you heal quickly.

sugar - FX'ed for you!!!

pothole - yikes, glad the gates of hell opened while you were home. And yes, I feel like our bodies turn into the watched pot that never boils once we start TTC. It's pretty insane.

dandi - SOOOOOO happy for your successful RE appt!!! That sounds like a typical and awesome plan and I'm so glad you don't have to rush into IVF. IUI wasn't an option for us.

smithco - I have to say that I felt good about moving straight to IVF w/ICSI once we figured out where we stood. It does take the 'nature' and normalcy out of everything but it also takes the guesswork out of everything too - grab my egg, grab his sperm, stick one in the other (and hopefully not in the wrong order!) and watch them grow. Then take a couple and stick them into the side of my plump uterus and basically just hope they take. I had assisted hatching too, which helps with implantation. So they really had the best hope for being successful!!

afm - yep, still boring old BCP here. Last one is on Monday, then I go in for my suppression check on Tues. Which is a sono, if i remember correctly, to see that there's nothing going on with my follies. Then a day or 3 later, I'll start stimming. I got my box 'o' meds yesterday, everything is hidden from our house guests!! some stuff has to go in the fridge so it's tucked behind cheeses in a drawer. :haha:

I hope you all have lovely weekends and those of you who are needing your healing time - mind, body, soul or all of the above - I hope you get that all to yourselves this weekend. Love you all! <3


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy almost weekend, girls!

Star-oh, man. I'm sorry to hear that you had your removal converted, so to speak. I hope the pain starts to lessen soon and that all those uncomfortable/painful things start to go back to being normal parts of life soon.

Dandi, sounds like you got a good plan in place. Very glad to hear that you think favorably and are comfortable with your doc. I'll be excited for October to get here for you! If you don't mind me asking, what labs did they draw on you? Were they dependent on where you are in your cycle?

Pothole, sorry to hear your news. :( Glad you were at home when she found you, though. 

Smithco-I hope you are doing okay. Good luck this weekend, it will be tough, but keep your head up if you can.

Wish-I know BCP is boring, but I'm excited for you. Hopefully no one wants a nice chunk of gouda or something when your guests are in! :) 

Sugar, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Ellie, Mdc, keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.

afm, boring old day 6. :) DH had a followup SA yesterday, the first one took about a week to get back so we're not looking for news anytime soon there. Just hope that they are back in time for the appt with the RE. 

Have a great weekend, all you beautiful ladies!


----------



## Dandi

No, the labs for yesterday weren't dependent on cycle day, they were just general base tests that they wanted to run. I know they were testing both DH and me for all stds, as well as genetic screening. For me it was also thyroid and hormone levels and I'm not sure what else. They took 8 vials from me.


----------



## sugargully

May we all have happy weekends no matter the adversity upon us. Rest well my friends.


----------



## Left wonderin

Have a great weekend everyone . Anyone up to anything exciting ??? I've no plans as yet so ill see where the weekend takes me :)


----------



## elliecain

Star, sorry you had to have this but hopefully it will make a big difference for your ttc xxx

Wish, good luck with the sono and I love the idea of your meds being hidden behind cheese in the fridge! I'm really hopeful for you xxx

Krasa, good luck with the SA results. My dh was dreading having to do this and I can't really figure out why, but I suppose they feel quite threatened by the idea something might not be right with them. The crazy thing is, it's easier to treat so would be an ok reason! Day 6 is 6 days closer to your lo being in your arms xxx

Smithco, wow... How's your bf dealing with the news? That must be tough to hear, but hopefully they can get it sorted now they know what the problem is xxx

Dandi, it makes such a difference having a nice doctor, doesn't it? I miss my old GP. We moved to this area a year ago and the GPs here are all locums, so I never see the same one again. It makes me feel really insecure. Fingers crossed for you xxx

Pothole, I feel your pain! AF appearing at school is a nightmare. I usually wear something the day it's due if it doesn't happen first thing. I'm sorry she showed, but fxed this is your cycle! xxx

Sugargully, where's your chart gone?! I'm a bit of a chart stalker and was watching yours, but you took it off! I really hope everything's ok xxx 
Edit, found it on an older post and it is looking really good!!!

Left, thank you for what you said and I hope everything's going well xxx

Mdc, I'm not sure if you are reading here, but still thinking of you so much. I hope things are starting to get easier. It's a really tough thing to go through but you are so strong and you will have a sticky bean xxx

Afm, I'm on cd10 and we're going to start bding EOD today as I really hope to ovulate on Thursday. I've been temping but it's not given me much of an idea if my cycle has resumed, the temps are so chaotic. I've stopped bleeding (just a bit of brown mucus, sorry for tmi), so I hope so much that it's on track. If not, the EOD might have to go on longer... DH has been warned!!! For some reason, I do feel that this might be another good cycle for me. Whenever ovulation occurs next, I'm hopeful that the mc left me super fertile :)

Happy Sunday to you all xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I'm so hopeful for you to have some of that extra fertile power from a mc.

dandi - I remember when they ran through the battery of tests for me too. Gets more of the whole picture of things so they can put together the proper protocol for you.

krasa - welp, you must be on boring old cd8 now :) BD'ing starts soon I'd imagine! FX'ed you catch the egg!

left - I hope your weekend took you to wonderful places.

I had a sorta frustrating weekend, but it's fine. We have those family friends (my FIL's best friends) in town and they are just SO old school. Very nice people but they talk a lot of nonsense sometimes and our opinions on most things just don't line up - politics, music, even the use of derogatory words. And they drink. A LOT. (So no one is even seeing the cheese b/c it's not up where the wine bottles are in the fridge!) So it's tiring, a bit. But they leave in the am and we'll be back to normal soon. We only see them once a year so I can suck it up and focus on how good they are to my FIL. :)


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all so much for your thoughts. I will get caught up soon, but taking a bit of a hiatus to heal. I am getting better day by day, but honestly sometimes life is SO not f&$?ing fair. I promise when I come back I will be full of my positive PMA! And I hope this thread is getting ready for a full on sticky BFP windfall.


----------



## sugargully

You're so right MDC, life really is so damn cruel sometimes. Take all the time you need. You know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Dandi

Just give it time Mdc. The positivity will return when it's right. Thinking of you and hoping that the days continue to improve. :hugs:

Sugar, have you tested yet? Your temps are killing me.


----------



## Star2011

We are thinking about you Mdc.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: mdc - I miss you but know you need your time to heal. We'll be here!

sugar - :test: your temps are killing me too!

how's everyone else doing today? I had my suppression check this morning and we are sufficiently suppressed. So now I'll have another AF (except more gross) and start my stims, probably on Friday. I'll get the call this afternoon to tell me when to start. I think, if all goes the same as last time, I'll have my retrieval around 10/1. :)


----------



## Justme43

Mdc said:


> Thank you all so much for your thoughts. I will get caught up soon, but taking a bit of a hiatus to heal. I am getting better day by day, but honestly sometimes life is SO not f&$?ing fair. I promise when I come back I will be full of my positive PMA! And I hope this thread is getting ready for a full on sticky BFP windfall.

You are a sweetheart and I wish you all the best. Feel better


----------



## sugargully

lol! I'm not ready! Looked back at my chart from last year in Sept. and it was just like this- late ovulation and long tww. 

Wish- 1/10 will be here soon!
Thanks Dandi!


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh Sugar, I don't know how you have the will power. :wacko: I just saw your temp for today before you posted and I couldn't be more anxious if they were my own temps!


----------



## elliecain

I agree, Sugar. I've been stalking you daily and I am desperate to know!!!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Sugar- :winkwink: I'll just say I'm pulling for you!

Ellie, I hope you O soon. I have read what you have written, about mc giving a little boost to things-here's hoping that you get a little added benefit.

Wish, I had to laugh about your description of your FIL's friends. My dad's side of the family is total redneck-I mean the real, missing-numerous-teeth-sometimes-wear-shoes-hunt-your-breakfast kind of rednecks. I love them to pieces, but yeah, I get where you're coming from with differences in worldview, etc. Including derogatory terms. Will keep fingers crossed for your stim-starting. Very exciting!!

Mdc-I hope you find peace and healing. Rest your heart, friend. :hugs:

Star, Dandi, Left, anyone else I may have missed-hope your week is going swimmingly!

Here, got the EOD under way gearing up to O. Got DH's followup back, while his motility has skyrocketed the last several months (16% earlier in the summer, 58% last week), the count remains very, very low (7.25 mill earlier, 6.85 last week), and his morphology actually got worse (was normal, now isn't). So, I don't know how much the good motility will matter in terms of keeping our options out of IVF-land. We shall see. Feeling strangely positive, although realistically...we aren't going to catch the egg on our own. :( But, my appt is Thursday, so maybe we can get some sort of show on the road over here! 

My very best to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I can't wait for your appointment Krasa! I hope it brings great news. That should be the motto of our lovely thread here these days: LET'S GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I agree, Dandi!! we need to get some answers and plans in place!!

Dear Sugar's Temps - you're killing me and I hope you're not teasing all of us by being so high for so long. That would just be cruel and unusual punishment. So please be honest and equal a :bfp:. Thank you, Wish

krasa - That's interesting about DH's SA, how it rose is some places but dropped in others. I hope you don't have to come to IVF Land but if you do, I'll show you around! ;) 
re: your Dad's family - wow, yeah, that's a vast culture difference from me! Yeah, the woman of the couple is the toughest to take. She's got this brash, defensive outer shell but deep, DEEP down she's got a good heart. My dear MIL was her best friend and she is the type of woman who doesn't make friends easily at all. So when we lost my MIL, it just made a giant hole in her heart. My FIL and DH & I are her only ties back to her so I know she just relishes being with us and considers us family. So I feel for her. But when she says that she hasn't been to the dentist in years, it's a waste of money and she's talking with a face full of yellow-to-brown teeth, methinks I'm good with my 'waste of money'-every-6-months appointments. ;)
anyway...not sure why I went off on that! haha! jabber jaws this morning...

kiley, left, maui, star, mdc, ellie, pothole, smithco and anyone I might have missed - happy Hump Day!! I hope you're all making the best of it! It's a gorgeous, still-80 degree day here in NH and I've already been up and at 'em to the gym! WOOO! let's get this body ready for embies!


----------



## Dandi

Dear Sugar's Temps.... ditto. I can't get any work done because you're all I'm thinking about. Please mean something!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) sorry I've not been on much work has been CRAZY !!!!!!!!!!! Too tired to anything when I get home . Wish that weather sounds just amazing ... Its starting to show signs our wet , cold winter with early dark evening is on the way ... Time to get the winter clothes out ! 
Not long now wish till PUPO ;) exciting and busy weeks ahead for you. I know you will but make sure and keep us posted along the way . 

Dani I agree ..... We need a plauge of BFP on this page .... Of sticky beanies :) and I'm certain they will come :) and I intent to be here to cheer each one of them :) 

Sugar those temps sure look hopeful ... How can you not test !! I'd need to know one way or the other . The waiting would kill me . 

Everyone else a big huge hello :) sending hugs to those who need one , wine for those who really need it !!!!! Xxx


----------



## elliecain

Hi all. It's been 12 days since my mc and we are on track with EOD this week. The problem is that my temps are all over the place and I don't even know if I'm going to ovulate this month. Does anyone have any experience with really rocky temps after a mc? Looking at last couple of months, I could still ovulate in next couple of days and get my crosshairs, but it feels a bit scary to see these odd temps. I just wish they'd settle down! I don't want to have to wait another month to even get back to a normal cycle. 
Anyway... Let's have some serious sticky beans over the next few months! 
:dust:


----------



## Dandi

Ellie, my temps were all over the place the month after my mc. There was just no rhyme or reason to them so I eventually just gave up and waited to start temping again after my period returned. The problem with the cycle following a mc though is that if you do ovulate, you may not ovulate until much later. My period didn't return for almost 6 weeks, so by that rationale I would have ovulated around 4 weeks post mc. If you plan on doing EOD to try to your best odds for this month, I'd recommend you follow through with that for a couple of weeks. Your temps may starts to even out though since you're almost 2 weeks out, so maybe you'll start to see a better pattern soon.


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies, 

Wish, Dandi, Ellie, Krasa and Left are really giving Sugar some peer pressure on testing:) well, me too. Sugar am really really praying for you to be our BFP this month. We are rooting for you. 

Wish- oct 1 is around the corner. Praying for the best. Happy stiming this Friday. 

Dandi- you too Oct will be here for your IUI before you know it. Maybe you may not need it.... Thinking for the best this month.

Krasa all the best with your appt tomorrow. If we do end up in the ivf land(me and you both) at least we have Wish to guide us. 

Ellie, may your cycle nomalized soon. 

Left thanks for the cheering. 

Mdc- just saying hi. No rush in responding quick. 

Pothole and Smitco hope all is well. 

Hope i didnt miss anybody. 

Afm, nothing much going on. My staples are out, pain is controlled, and my appetite is back. I have 5 more weeks before i go back to work and 5 more wks before ttc again. Am counting.... DH has been waiting on me and i can say it feels good being waited on:). 

Thinking about you all.


----------



## sugargully

Hi lovelies! 

The wait will be over in the morning. Yipee! My body is doing something it hasn't done in over 10 yrs when I had irregular cycles- missed a period. 

I'm either pregnant or seriously ill. Gah! 

I got my reg OB to order bloods and got them done after work today. I won't have those results till later in the day thurs, but I am taking a wondo and frer first thing.

My life may seriously change in the morning. 

All of you are awesome and I know you'll be there for me if it isn't what we all think.


----------



## Dandi

Oh Sugar, I'm crossing everything and sending you prayers and wishes for the best news tomorrow!


----------



## sugargully

Our First Ever :bfp: !

I'm so amazed! After 2 yrs it's finally my turn!:bunny::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Tests.JPG
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Star2011

Sugar! Oh my gosh. Congratulations! Am super excited for you. Am praying to the gods, the universe, mother nature and anything that i can pray to for a sticky bean. 

Have you told DH already? Am celebrating with you and leaping with joy for this good mews. Its a sign of good things to come to this thread.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Just getting ready to head to the RE-wanted to pop in to say...

Sugar: so, so THRILLED for you! Doing a giant happy dance. You are going to be one wonderful momma!!!!

Hugs and love to all of you. Here's hoping that Sugar kicked off a veritable downpour of BFPs!


----------



## Star2011

All best with the RE appt Krasa.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO SUGAR!!!!! :happydance: :ninja: :wohoo: :wohoo:
I'm so excited for your :bfp:!!!!!
FX'ed for a sticky one!! hang in there little bit o' sugar!! 

krasa - good luck at the appt today!! report back!

I hope we're on an upswing, ladies!


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, I am so unbelievably estatic for you! Your life will never be the same!!! Wishing you only the happiest and healthiest 9 months!


----------



## Dandi

Yay Sugar!!! Woohoo!!!!! :wohoo: :headspin:
I'm ecstatic for you! Hoping for a healthy, strong sticky bean. I'm anxious to hear your levels this afternoon. So did you do anything different this cycle or was it just a regular ole happy surprise?! I just can't stop smiling for you!

Good luck today Krasa! Fill us in after your appointment, hope it goes wonderfully.


----------



## Justme43

Hey ladies, 

New to this thread. Been joining a few today. Well I am 43 years old and recently had a miscarriage. I did not think I could have children, so like many women I've focused on school and my career. Now successful with the man of my dreams, to our surprise I got pregnant in July which ended (to our devastation) in August. 

Now that I've had that glimmer of hope and still haven't had my first, here I am at 43 wishing and praying to start my family. 

Just wanted to be in the company of likeminded warm ladies to share my journey with. 

I haven't read the entire thread yet, but jumped in at the end and from what I can tell - congratulations is in order for Sugar. 

I would love to read your journey but until then I wish you the very best and baby dust to you...


----------



## sugargully

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

DH doesn't know. He works nights so I won't see him til this afternoon. I think he's going to cry when I tell him. He has this thing for texting memes. So I made one with our dog that I'm going to text him while we're talking about our day. I'll share it here too. 

This cycle:
10 mg DHEA 
120 mg Bkack cohosh 
60,000 iu Vit D3
Prenatal 
Calcium

All taken cd1-12.
This is "notrustyet"'s blend that she got a bfp at age 42, naturally. You can search her on here.


----------



## elliecain

Yay, Sugar!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you. Happy and healthy 9 months xxx
Did they give you the hcg number? Judging by how dark the lines are, the number will be high. My lines never got that dark.


----------



## elliecain

Justme43 welcome to the thread. Everyone here has been amazing. I've just had an early mc too, so I know what you are going through. It was my much wanted first ever bfp and I'm still heart broken but determined to try to be positive. Fx for you and welcome again xxx


----------



## Justme43

elliecain said:


> Justme43 welcome to the thread. Everyone here has been amazing. I've just had an early mc too, so I know what you are going through. It was my much wanted first ever bfp and I'm still heart broken but determined to try to be positive. Fx for you and welcome again xxx

Thank you so much and I am sorry about your loss too. I've been reading these threads and yes you all are very strong and encouraged women.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Real quick, since I'm at work...

Welcome, Justme. You'll find support, humor, and love on this thread. And LOTS of experience and advice, not to mention a shoulder should you need one (or several). All the best to you.

RE appt went well. As expected, IUI with counts that low would likely be unsuccessful, so Wish, I'm coming to see you in IVF-land. I'm good with that. They did an ultrasound to examine my anatomy and the good news is, I have the "ovaries of a teenager". 15 follicles on one side plus a developing corpus luteum, and 20 follicles on the other side. (CD12 today) Endometrial lining looks very nice as well. This is of course the doc's take on it, as it all just looked like black and white static to me. :) First appt is on October 23rd, so hoping to have an embie or three to transfer by the new year. Seems like such a long time, but it will go fast once it starts. 

Love and hugs to all of you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, just4me! I'm so sorry about your recent loss. My first cycle of IVF was successful but we lost it a couple weeks into it. So I'm just starting cycle 2. And ditto to what the girls said - everyone is so wonderful here. What can I say, i just love them all!

sugar - still so ecstatic for you! I can't wait to hear how hubby responds!

krasa - welcome to IVF Land! :friends: that's awesome that things are already looking so good on your end. You should be able to create some quality eggs. Then they can go so far as picking a sperm that looks excellent and insert it (if you did ICSI) and then it's up to them to fertilize and grow! It will be really exciting!!


----------



## Dandi

Welcome Justme! You won't find a more supportive group of ladies than the lovelies on this thread. To me it really feels like a warm, cozy fertility family who just happen to have never met in person. :) you've come to the right place.

Love the meme idea Sugar! I know you've got to be so excited to tell him this afternoon. 

Krasa, so glad it went well. That's great news that things look so well on your end. The end of October will be here before you know it and once the ball gets rolling, it will fly by (at least that's what it felt like from the outside looking in during Wish's first cycle, lol). I'm excited for your next steps. Look at all the plans being made ladies!!! We're going to make these babies happen!


----------



## KileyJean

sugargully said:


> Our First Ever :bfp: !
> 
> I'm so amazed! After 2 yrs it's finally my turn!:bunny::happydance:

Sugar!!!!!!! YAY CONGRATS!!!!! I am so excited for you! :happydance: I have been stalking your chart along with everyone else! Sending prayers your way for a sticky healthy bean!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

I go to work and look what happens ...... Only a FRIGGEN BFP FOR SUGAR !!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee and what lovely lines you've got there :) SOSOSOSOSOSO happy for you :) enjoy every second of this wild crazy scary amazing journey :) 

Karasa sounds like your appointment DID go well:) 15 year old you say ;) great news :) exciting times ahead for you In IVF land ;) wish are you being the tour guide ?? 

Hi everyone else and a big welcome just4 :)


----------



## sugargully

Thank you everyone! Man I always knew we are a supportive group and its so much more special experiencing it like this.

DH was so happy. He turned red, had a big weepy smile on his face and gave me the longest hug. I fell in love all over again.

My HCG is 1185. The nurse who called said I'm about 5-6 weeks along. First appointment is next Thursday. I don't know what to do with my self until then!


----------



## sugargully

Welcome Justme! You're in good hands here!


----------



## sugargully

Great news Krasa! glad you have a plan underway.


----------



## Pothole

SUUUUUGGGGAAAAR!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!! Oh my gosh!! I can't! I just can not! I do not have any words for how happy I am for you!!! So! Many! Exclamation Points! This absolutely made my day!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole and left - you absolutely crack me up!! 
left - yup, I can totally be the IVF tour guide :howdy:

sugar - I teared up immediately at your DH's reaction and how you wrote about it. AWW! <3

just4 - well now that you've seen a bit of our crazy around here, you sure you want to join us?? ;)

well, so I just realized last night that I have a very busy stim cycle ahead....tonight I have dinner plans at a friend's house. I start stims tonight and am supposed to take them between 7-9. Guess the cat will be out of the bag there b/c I have to refrigerate one of them. Then my hair dresser just invited me to his celebration of his new salon he's opening for Monday night at 8. AND he's popping open this rare bottle of bourbon that he's had for about a decade. THEN we have a concert in VT Wed night, and you know concerts start around 7. So I guess I'll be lugging my meds and syringes with me? but they check purses right?? will I be pulled over b/c they think I'm packing heroin or something?? THEN we have 2 more concerts on Fri and Sat night (this is all for that Frank Turner guy I mentioned a few months ago that we love - I know, we're nuts)!!! I can skip the hair salon celebration (which sucks b/c I think it's cool that he invited me) but everything else, I gotta make. Not to mention that the meds make me want to fall asleep at about 6:30....oh boy. :shrug:


----------



## Justme43

sugargully said:


> Thank you everyone! Man I always knew we are a supportive group and its so much more special experiencing it like this.
> 
> DH was so happy. He turned red, had a big weepy smile on his face and gave me the longest hug. I fell in love all over again.
> 
> My HCG is 1185. The nurse who called said I'm about 5-6 weeks along. First appointment is next Thursday. I don't know what to do with my self until then!

Oh my....Congratulations. New to the group and I am already shedding a tear. I am so happy for you and hubby. I absolutely love it!! 

I wish you the best honeybun..... Baby dust all over the place.


----------



## Justme43

Wish2BMom said:


> pothole and left - you absolutely crack me up!!
> left - yup, I can totally be the IVF tour guide :howdy:
> 
> sugar - I teared up immediately at your DH's reaction and how you wrote about it. AWW! <3
> 
> just4 - well now that you've seen a bit of our crazy around here, you sure you want to join us?? ;)
> 
> well, so I just realized last night that I have a very busy stim cycle ahead....tonight I have dinner plans at a friend's house. I start stims tonight and am supposed to take them between 7-9. Guess the cat will be out of the bag there b/c I have to refrigerate one of them. Then my hair dresser just invited me to his celebration of his new salon he's opening for Monday night at 8. AND he's popping open this rare bottle of bourbon that he's had for about a decade. THEN we have a concert in VT Wed night, and you know concerts start around 7. So I guess I'll be lugging my meds and syringes with me? but they check purses right?? will I be pulled over b/c they think I'm packing heroin or something?? THEN we have 2 more concerts on Fri and Sat night (this is all for that Frank Turner guy I mentioned a few months ago that we love - I know, we're nuts)!!! I can skip the hair salon celebration (which sucks b/c I think it's cool that he invited me) but everything else, I gotta make. Not to mention that the meds make me want to fall asleep at about 6:30....oh boy. :shrug:

Lol Wish2BeMom - Naw I think I'll be sticking around. I could use some other crazy in my life . You ladies are awesome!!! 

But man oh man you have a busy schedule ahead of you.. Here's to staying up past 6:30pm.


----------



## Justme43

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Star2011

TGIF my good Ladies,

Krasa am happy you have a plan in place and don&#8217;t worry Wish will be a good tour guide just as Left said. Cant wait to cheer you in this new journey. Good luck.

Justme43 welcome. Glad to have you in our group. All the best. 

Sugar that is so sweet how you told DH. We all are praying for a happy 9 months for you.
Wish- oh boy I cant keep up with your schedule today. Have fun tonight.

Everyone else hi and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish2BMom said:


> pothole and left - you absolutely crack me up!!
> left - yup, I can totally be the IVF tour guide :howdy:
> 
> sugar - I teared up immediately at your DH's reaction and how you wrote about it. AWW! <3
> 
> just4 - well now that you've seen a bit of our crazy around here, you sure you want to join us?? ;)
> 
> well, so I just realized last night that I have a very busy stim cycle ahead....tonight I have dinner plans at a friend's house. I start stims tonight and am supposed to take them between 7-9. Guess the cat will be out of the bag there b/c I have to refrigerate one of them. Then my hair dresser just invited me to his celebration of his new salon he's opening for Monday night at 8. AND he's popping open this rare bottle of bourbon that he's had for about a decade. THEN we have a concert in VT Wed night, and you know concerts start around 7. So I guess I'll be lugging my meds and syringes with me? but they check purses right?? will I be pulled over b/c they think I'm packing heroin or something?? THEN we have 2 more concerts on Fri and Sat night (this is all for that Frank Turner guy I mentioned a few months ago that we love - I know, we're nuts)!!! I can skip the hair salon celebration (which sucks b/c I think it's cool that he invited me) but everything else, I gotta make. Not to mention that the meds make me want to fall asleep at about 6:30....oh boy. :shrug:


Holy crap never mind the IVF I'm seriously jealous of your social life :haha: !!!! 
Mmm ill be interested to see how you get those drug parafinalia in :haha:


----------



## Pothole

Justme, so sorry I didn't properly welcome you! I just got SO FREAKING EXCITED for Sugar. I'm so glad you are here. I was afraid I'd never really connect to the amazing women who already knew each others life stories and menstrual cycles. Now I feel like I know them all; they are my friends, my confidants, my sounding boards. You will find the most loving, compassionate, knowledgeable women here. You'll fit right in!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole you are so wonderful xxxxxx


----------



## elliecain

I got my crosshairs today!!! We timed our bd the same as last cycle, so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Pothole

I'd love your positive thoughts tomorrow ladies. The plan was to have my follicle scan on Tuesday (cd12) with probable trigger on Wednesday and iui #3 on Thursday. We found out late last week that DH will be out of town all day Thursday, so we are going for a day earlier. Follicle scan now tomorrow (cd11) so that we have a shot at a Wednesday iui. I may not be ready. A day seems so insignificant, but it could mean precious milimeters and blow our whole cycle. I have no pain, which makes me wonder if anything is happening follicle wise. The past 4 months on femara, I've felt a fullness and eventually a painful pressure as the follies grow. Maybe they've stretched out that area by now, but more likely, there aren't any growing this month. I feel certain that something happened last month. The late period combined with the Tarantino levels of bleeding when it finally started lead me to that. If this month is a wash, it's okay, it's just that we have almost/sorta/kinda settled on 4 iui tries before ivf. If we have to skip this one, it moves us even further away. The decision is already so iffy that putting it out even more makes me nervous. DH has many many amazing qualities, but decisiveness is not one of them. We'd been living in our new house for 4 months before he decided on a trash can. He needed time to do research and read consumer reviews...on trash cans. So you can imagine the questions he has about a procedure that costs more than my SUV. It is what it is, but some crossed fingers, happy thoughts, and PMA would be awesome. You ladies are the best!


----------



## elliecain

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Pothole. I really hope that it works for you and you have lots of lovely big follies all plump and waiting for the iui.
Lots of positive thoughts coming your way from Somerset, UK xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Thinking of you and sending truckloads of luck and positive energy your way xxxxxxx


----------



## Dandi

Best of luck and big follie juju sent your way!!


----------



## sugargully

Ellie-Great looking chart! GL this cycle.

Pothole-Here's wishing for some big healthy follies for you. GL too!

Hi Everyone else!


----------



## Dandi

Love the new ticker Sugar! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

so many good vibes coming your way, pothole!! I hope this earlier plan works out to be a better one! COME ON, FOLLIES! :bodyb:

sugar - your tickers are so cute! Do you have to go in for any follow up blood tests or did you get the date of your first scan? how are you feeling?

ellie - excellent job on the timing! FX'ed for you that you caught that egg!

left - how are YOU feeling, girl?? 2nd tri now, yes? do you have a bump yet? any plans for the nursery?

afm - nothing terribly exciting. I go for my first follicle scan tomorrow. All stims went somewhat without a hitch over the weekend, tonight is day 4. Hopefully we'll see some growth in the morning. I'm not expecting a ton since I don't produce a ton but hopefully there are multiple. Just having slight headaches and definitely that early evening fatigue I was telling you about. Yesterday I was watching football, even MY team, and wanted to take a nap starting at around 2! :sleep:


----------



## Justme43

Pothole said:


> Justme, so sorry I didn't properly welcome you! I just got SO FREAKING EXCITED for Sugar. I'm so glad you are here. I was afraid I'd never really connect to the amazing women who already knew each others life stories and menstrual cycles. Now I feel like I know them all; they are my friends, my confidants, my sounding boards. You will find the most loving, compassionate, knowledgeable women here. You'll fit right in!

Thank you Pothole, you're a sweetheart and I appreciate the welcome. I'm new but I was super excited for Sugar too. I love good news from anyone. 

I've been reading and reading trying to catch up and so far I see just how amazing you all are....and so incredibly strong. 

Thanks again...


----------



## Justme43

Pothole said:


> I'd love your positive thoughts tomorrow ladies. The plan was to have my follicle scan on Tuesday (cd12) with probable trigger on Wednesday and iui #3 on Thursday. We found out late last week that DH will be out of town all day Thursday, so we are going for a day earlier. Follicle scan now tomorrow (cd11) so that we have a shot at a Wednesday iui. I may not be ready. A day seems so insignificant, but it could mean precious milimeters and blow our whole cycle. I have no pain, which makes me wonder if anything is happening follicle wise. The past 4 months on femara, I've felt a fullness and eventually a painful pressure as the follies grow. Maybe they've stretched out that area by now, but more likely, there aren't any growing this month. I feel certain that something happened last month. The late period combined with the Tarantino levels of bleeding when it finally started lead me to that. If this month is a wash, it's okay, it's just that we have almost/sorta/kinda settled on 4 iui tries before ivf. If we have to skip this one, it moves us even further away. The decision is already so iffy that putting it out even more makes me nervous. DH has many many amazing qualities, but decisiveness is not one of them. We'd been living in our new house for 4 months before he decided on a trash can. He needed time to do research and read consumer reviews...on trash cans. So you can imagine the questions he has about a procedure that costs more than my SUV. It is what it is, but some crossed fingers, happy thoughts, and PMA would be awesome. You ladies are the best!

I wish you the best and I hope that one day off has a "positive" impact for you. Fingers and toes crossed.. 

Btw...you are hilarious!!!


----------



## Dandi

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Wish, hoping it shows some great follicles!

I'm so frustrated. AF has been early the past few months with spotting starting even sooner. This month, when I'm anxiously awaiting her so I can schedule my cd3 tests and HSG, she's taking her time. On time for her would have been yesterday and my temp dropped below CL, but I only had the tiniest amount of spotting. Today my temp is back up above CL, but not high, still no AF. I got hopeful for a bit and stopped to pick up a test on the way into work. I took it with SMU and BFN. So I guess my body is just playing tricks on me because I've been under a lot of stress lately. I really need her to show today because it's going to be really difficult to take off of work for an appointment later in the week. I'm just feeling annoyed and grumpy. AF pisses me off when she shows and pisses me off when she doesn't show. Ugh.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Pothole, sending all the mojo I can muster to those follies of yours. FX that the timing works out just right for you.

Ellie-so glad to hear that your crosshairs are back! Sounds like you are timing things just right to give yourselves the best chance of catching that egg.

Wish-GL on your scan-keep us posted. I'm following your every move on this cycle since I"ll be there soon enough. I'm particularly chuckling about how the meds make you tired-I have a hard time getting to 8 PM as it is, so this has the potential to be unfortunate for me :) 

Left-Yeah, she actually used the word teenager. I swear I felt acne starting to pop up just hearing that. :)

Sugar-love the ticker!

Star, smithco, Justme, Dandi, hope your weeks have all started off awesomely.

AFM, CD16 and waiting to O. DH and I are still trying, maybe God will look down and say, you know what, I'm tossing you a carrot. :) Meant to write on Friday, as the IVF process is a bit different (I think, anyway) where I'm being seen. I had my intake appt which determined whether I need IVF or can get by with an IUI. The next appt is called the "new IVF appt", and you meet with the IVF team: doc, nurses, embryologist, financial counselor, etc. More blood and another ultrasound. Then the IVF team in its entirety meets, multiple docs, nurses, etc. and your case is presented and reviewed to determine whether you will be accepted into the program. Then you can be scheduled for the actual start of the process, and there may be a wait. Now, I'm grateful to have one of the ONLY TWO centers in my state located in the very town where I work, very convenient. I just wonder how long it's going to take to get the show actually on the road, now that it's been determined that a show should be scheduled. Sigh...academic medicine, gotta love it.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Dandi, just read your post. Dammit AF! Isn't it incredible how our bodies just seem to know when to throw a kink into previously established schedules? Sheesh. Hope she shows up soon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - FX'ed she gets here soon. Seriously, having to rely on our bodies to go along with a schedule is the WORST!

I am currently also experiencing scheduling issues with my cycle! I even think that my 2nd scan will be scheduled for Thurs morning, when I'm on my way back from VT! Which wouldn't be a problem if it was just DH and I but we're carpooling with another couple to the concert. So we're prob going to want to get some breakfast, etc. Ugh. 

krasa - what a production!!! like you're interviewing for job! I hope that you get 'accepted' soon and you can get the show on the road. My goodness. Or just that you get the carrot and you don't have to worry about all of that baloney.


----------



## Mdc

Ok, I am back!!!! Thank you all so much for your thoughts/prayers/etc. I cannot let you all know how much it made this easier for me. 

Pothole, thinking about and and wishing you good luck!

Ellie, looking great in your end. Hoping you get that sticky little bean. 

Left, I hope you are doing well! 2nd tri I believe for you and hoping you are breathing easier now!

Sugar, so friggin excited to see your new little ticker! YEAH!!!!

Justme, welcome! Sorry for your loss, and I will say these lovely ladies have been a lifeline for me. 

Dandi, sorry about the crappy AF...seriously cannot she give us a break. 

Krasa, so exciting for the IVF train. Woot woot! Hopefully you will be fast tracked and PUPO very soon!

Wish, how did the drug smuggling go? Never thought you would have to explain that to a security guard...no I swear it is not heroin, I am trying to get myself knocked up...yes sir I understand how most people get pregnant the good ole fashion way but I am special :rofl:

Star, hope you are feeling better. Must have been so crazy with the surgery, but so happy that they were able to fix it and hopefully get you big fat and preggo soon. 

So a single solid temp this morning (at a God awful time...330am...ugh these 6 am flights suck!), and we are back in full sticky baby making mode. I have already warned DH he is getting attacked when I get back home. I think my hormones are still in overdrive and all I can think about is pouncing DH. I guess the only good part about him being on a work trip (he has been gone 9 days :cry: ) is that I cannot and will be a good girl and wait the 2 weeks since my D&C. Maybe karma is giving my body a nudge and will let me get my sticky bean without an IUI. A girl can hope right? Made the yummiest roasted veggie tacos last night. OMG so good.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dandi

So glad you're ready to get back in the saddle Mdc. You never know what may be in store, but good ole practice can only help. Hope DH gets home soon, lol. 

I just can't even focus today. Work is the definition of insanity at the moment and I have a huge report due today, but I'm so distracted. I keep going to the bathroom every 30 minutes to check for AF. On top of that, a friend from my close college circle (more like frienemy honestly) is having her baby today. We shared our news with our circle of friends the same week and our due dates were just 12 days apart. I haven't spoken to her since before my mc, but I've seen updates from mutual friends. She's having her baby as we speak and it's causing some funky emotions. I hate that. We've said it before and I'll say it again here.... this battle for a baby is not for the weak of heart.


----------



## Justme43

Dandi said:


> So glad you're ready to get back in the saddle Mdc. You never know what may be in store, but good ole practice can only help. Hope DH gets home soon, lol.
> 
> I just can't even focus today. Work is the definition of insanity at the moment and I have a huge report due today, but I'm so distracted. I keep going to the bathroom every 30 minutes to check for AF. On top of that, a friend from my close college circle (more like frienemy honestly) is having her baby today. We shared our news with our circle of friends the same week and our due dates were just 12 days apart. I haven't spoken to her since before my mc, but I've seen updates from mutual friends. She's having her baby as we speak and it's causing some funky emotions. I hate that. We've said it before and I'll say it again here.... this battle for a baby is not for the weak of heart.

Aww Dandi - that is the worst. No wonder you can't focus today. Your mind is probably on the what could have been, what should have been, why it couldn't of been, etc. 

I know in your hearts of hearts you are happy for your frienemy...because we're women right and in spite of it all - we are maternal and love moments like this. But who could blame you for not jumping for joy right now. Your feelings are completely normal. 

You are strong and you will get through this. Just remember that your day will be here soon and we'll be updating our status in celebration of your baby ..


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, girlfriend!!! so happy to see you back with that sense of humor that we all love. :friends: I am wishing SO HARD that you are one of the lucky ones to get preggo right away after a m/c. You now know you CAN get preg, let's get on with it then!!
I haven't completed the drug smuggling just yet. Operation #1 takes place Wed night. Though I voiced my concerns to DH and we may have figured out a plan. Concert #1 is very close to our hotel, like 2 parking lots away. So I might be able to just sneak out and go shoot up, then head back over. It's a smaller venue and we know where we're going to stake out for seats/a spot so it should be easy. 
Concerts #2 and #3 are at the same spots (House of Blues) which has a restaurant attached we'll be going to. If the doors open at 7, we can hang back a bit and I can just do it in the restaurant bathrooms. 
Now the only issue is keeping the one med cold the entire time. In the hotel room should be fine b/c hopefully it has a refrigerator. But the HOB-bathroom ones will be tricky......

dandi - I'm sorry you're so distracted today. I can relate to the frienemy having a baby - my cousin gave birth to her 4th kid last week. 4TH. And she doesn't have a job, lives with her parents, etc etc etc. She's telling me all about the ultrasounds and crap she was having and I was just picturing my tax dollars paying for everything.....it's just not fair.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, sorry about the day. It is never easy but a frenemy ugh! 

Wish, a pharmacist inside tip. If the hotel doesn't have a fridge by law they have to supply one for medications just say you are diabetic and need it for your insulin. Also for nonpreggo people it can be used as a little white lie to keep your champagne cool. :winkwink: Most medications are good to be at room temp for a while if you want I can do some research if you send me the med name. Or, ask your lovely PharmD that you got the meds from.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and your tacos look awesome, by the way. are you a vegetarian? I couldn't live without at least chicken!

thanks, doc - forgot we had an insider here! This is for my Gonal-F pen. Again, I'm not worried about the VT trip b/c I can bring a little insulated bag with an ice pack wrapped around it, but Boston will be a little different. We will probably be leaving here around 4 and I am supposed to take it between 7-9. 3 hrs seems excessive, unless I can just bring a bigger purse and stick it in a bag of ice or something...we'll see!


----------



## Pothole

Scan shows 2 follices on the left, an 18 and a 20! We are a go for iui #3 on Wednesday. I'll trigger at midnight tonight. It was an exhausting day at work, so I'm going to rest a while.


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo Pothole!!! 18 and 20 are great!


----------



## Star2011

Good evening Ladies,

Mdc- welcome back! Hoping you and all of us don&#8217;t stay here long though&#61514; Please be nice and gentle with DH when he comes home&#8230;&#8230;. 9 days is a long time to be gone&#8230;., heck do whatever with him. I am sure he wont mind. The tacos look good:)

Pothole- Yay to those follies. Fx crossed for you my friend. Praying that 3 is the magic #. 


Dandi- Is AF here? I know right when you need her she acts up and pretend she is taking her sweet time and when you don&#8217;t need her she is like a day or two early! Uggh. Am sorry about today. Hoping tomorrow will be a stress free day for you.

Krasa- Glad you found a center close to your work. The process seems thorough but I am sure its for the best. Hey, am with you and praying that God does something during this cycle. I also found out that the only ONE IV center that is close to me is only 15 min away (same building as my OB) from my house. The other four centers that I know off are from 45- 2 hrs away. 

Wish- Hahahahha cant wait to hear how your &#8220;drug smuggling&#8221; episode ends. On a side note, am praying for a super productive growth after your stims. Is headache and fatigue a side effect of the injections? Are they IM or sub Q injections? Maybe you mentioned this earlier am sorry if you did and am asking again. 

Ellie- Thinking of you and my prayers are for you during this cycle. You did all you could do and lets hope for the best. Positive vibes your way. 

Justme, Smitco, Left, Sugar- Greetings. 

Afm, nothing really is happening over here. I am just here boring, healing day by day. DH is also praying and hoping that I heal quick and time goes fast for me to be back in the game. He was used to DTD more than he ever expected because of ttc but now he is getting none as per the discharge instructions from doc no DTD for 6 weeks. Today he txted me when he was at work reminding me this is week 2, 4 more to go. Anyway, he will live.


----------



## sugargully

Hi Ladies, this is a busy busy thread and I've managed to catch up. I'm holding out hope for everyone. 

Afm: I'm still having AF style cramps off and on. Occasional sharp pains in my boobs, heart burn, tiredness and extreme thirst too. I picked up some progesterone today. It's an old script from the RE b/c the obgyn hasn't checked progesterone levels yet. I decided to self medicate until I see what the obgyn says. I'm concerned this doc won't be as thorough as the RE. B/c this was natural we decided not to pay to be monitored by the RE. The obgyn is covered by insurance so not as much out of pocket. 

That's about all for now.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, so happy for the plump little follies!

Wish, there a couple different types that but if this is the pen I found then it says it can be room temp for up to three months. https://www.emdserono.com/cmg.emdserono_us/en/images/Gonal-f_RFF_Pen_tcm115_19350.pdf. I would double check with your pharmacist because first bc it may be a different one. 

Star, glad you are healing! Ha ha ha...4 more weeks. After you heal are you doing anything different? Sorry you probably said but avoiding looking back in the thread because it is easier to look forward. 

Sugar, I totally remember the AF cramping on and off. Just know the lo is getting snuggled in nice and tight. Do you have your first appt set?

Ellie, when are you going to test? Not that I am stalking at all. :winkwink:

Dandi, AF show up yet?

Hi to everyone else!

Day 2 temping in the books. Ha! I forgot to say last week I took a pregnancy week estimator and it came back 2-3 weeks so I guess that is good. Hoping the next one on Friday will be negative. I emailed my doc a couple questions on Friday and no answer yet. Ugh! Maybe they are thinking I am turning into 'that' patient. For those of you in this crappy club how long did you have residual HCG and when did you get AF?


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! :coffee:

mdc - thank you so much for the info! I actually just looked at the pamphlet too and the key is that meds are already dispersed from the pen (like I have a 900 pen and only take 450 at a time), so I'll just bring a 1/2 pen with me and be good. Thank you!! To answer your other question, it took me 35 days after my D&C for AF to get here. Then the next month was 25 days.

star - so glad you're healing well! I'm not allowed any DTD either during my meds stage, so I hear ya! I guess we could in between retrieval and transfer, but usually you're recouping a bit after retrieval. Then none again after transfer for about 6 weeks!! 

dandi - AF here yet?

pothole - so happy you had 2 plump ones!!!! potential for some twinnies!! either way, i'm really glad that the timing worked out for you. :thumbup:

sugar - cramping is really good! so is exhaustion! :) 

hello to all of the other lovelies!

I had my first scan this morning - only 2 follicles but I've only had 4 days of stimming so she wasn't concerned. More will grow. I hope. If we can get to 7 again, I'll be psyched.


----------



## Dandi

I didn't test afterward to see when I would get to a negative again, but AF showed almost 6 weeks post D&C. 

As for this current month, AF still hasn't showed. This is officially my longest cycle in a year. My temp shot way up this morning, but I took it about an hour later than yesterday, so I'm not putting too much stock into that. I tested again just in case, but BFN. I'm having some brown spotting, but nothing consistent. I guess I just had to have ovulated later than FF predicted. Based on my temps and opk though, the latest I could have possibly ovulated would have been cd16, so maybe she will show before the end of the day. Nothing to do but wait it out.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oy dandi, I'm sorry AF is being such a brat this month.

and meant to answer Star's questions - yeah, fatigue and headaches are just a side effect. A few ladies have said of the Gonal-F in particular. And it's a sub-Q injection. I mix the drugs together and inject into a spot below/to the side of my belly button, switching sides each night.


----------



## Dandi

When do you scan again Wish?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think the earliest would have to be Friday, since I'll be in VT on Thurs morning. Then we'll prob scan every day until trigger day, I'd think, which will hopefully be Tuesday.


----------



## sugargully

Dandi- make sure you're drinking a lot of water. With the stress you're under sometimes dehydration can delay AF imo.


----------



## Dandi

Good tip Sugar, I'm going to go fill up my water bottle right now.


----------



## Justme43

My doctor's appointment went great! So excited. I've healed up pretty good since the surgery. Doc said that once AF comes and goes I am all set to get on the baby making wagon again. She said that she does not see a need for me to take any supplements at this time. 

I was on blood pressure meds and stopped them when I found out I was pregnant. During the ups and downs and leading up to the D&C I still managed to keep my blood pressure normal. Today was not different. Looks like I will not need to take the meds again.

Thanks to my 5 miles of power walking a day and eating right!!!! I am so so happy to finally be getting some good news. 

Super excited...


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's wonderful news, justme! I would imagine that would only help the baby making!!


----------



## Carolina girl

Hi everyone i am new to the group. My husband and i have been trying to conceive since july 2012 ans still no baby. We went to see a fertility specialist ran tests on both if us. The results was better than i expected dur to the fact that i have fibriods. But my specialist informed us that my fibroids are not blocking anything in which he performes a hsg and my tubes are open. Then my Hubbys sperm is good and i have good amiunts of eggs for 37. So i am wishing everyone baby dust and continue to have a successful journey to becoming parents by the end of ther year and next year too. God bless and stay positive through it all but i know it gets tough at times to stay focus


----------



## Dandi

Welcome Carolina! That's awesome that your test results came back with such positive results. Do you have a plan in place for next steps yet or are you continuing with the old fashioned method? (High five for team fibroids! I hope mine aren't blocking anything either!)


----------



## Justme43

Carolina girl said:


> Hi everyone i am new to the group. My husband and i have been trying to conceive since july 2012 ans still no baby. We went to see a fertility specialist ran tests on both if us. The results was better than i expected dur to the fact that i have fibriods. But my specialist informed us that my fibroids are not blocking anything in which he performes a hsg and my tubes are open. Then my Hubbys sperm is good and i have good amiunts of eggs for 37. So i am wishing everyone baby dust and continue to have a successful journey to becoming parents by the end of ther year and next year too. God bless and stay positive through it all but i know it gets tough at times to stay focus

Welcome Carolina! I hope this is your year too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, carolina! that's great that all seems clear, though I'm sure frustrating at the same point since you've been TTC'ing for so long. Did the fertility specialist recommend or talk next steps with you yet?


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Justme- Yay for keeping that BP on check and for getting a go ahead for ttc. 

Mdc- Hoping that your hcg is negative and AF comes quick. 

Wish- Thanks for the feedback on those injections. Another questions; do you do your own injections? Sorry if you did mention this already. Praying for those follies to keep growing. 

Dandi- Waiting is not easy. Am sorry she is still taking her sweet time. 

Sugar- Thanks for the update. Those are good sighs there. Hoping for the best always. 

Welcome Carolina. I am also team fibroid. I am glad all is clear on your part and DH. Praying that you receive your miracle soon.

Everyone else hello. 
Afm, I need your views Ladies on what you think I should do. I have an appt with an RE on September 28. I had made the appt way before my surgery that was done by Ob. In fact my Ob is the one who referred me to him (they are in the same building). Initially I was to just do a simple lap/hysteroscopy and go to the RE with all my ttc hx including the procedures I did like the hsg, lap, lab work etc but now that I ended up laparotomy/myomectomy and I am not supposed to ttc for 4 more weeks, i don&#8217;t know if I should reschedule my RE appt to 4 weeks from now or just go ahead with next week&#8217;s appt? Part of me wants to keep the appt and just hear him out and part of me wants to reschedule it. Thanks in advance for your views.


----------



## imajin99

Tui said:


> Hi everyone, well as title suggests I am trying for number 1 at an age where most have completed their family.
> 
> I was never interested in having kids and concentrated on education and career. I've done quite a bit of travelling and moved around a lot over the years too. I met my partner at university nearly 12 years ago and he felt the same as me, so I thought ok, we will be one of those couples that enjoy our freedom (and the extra cash) and wasn't worried.
> 
> Well now I have moved back home to NZ and bought a beautiful old house with a huge garden I feel very happy and secure. I couldn't help but think it is such a lovely family home, and wouldn't it be nice to have a little one running round the garden. I had a chat with DH and he said "lets do it" I guess he felt the same!
> 
> So I am currently on ttc cycle no 3, after many many years on the BCP. So far, no luck. I've recently joined this site to chat to people in the same boat and have found it really helpful, so thought I would try my own thread.
> 
> Would love to hear from ladies in a similar situation, but happy to chat to anyone who might have some words of wisdom too. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> UPDATE - I got my BFP on 4th May 2014, 4th cycle trying.
> 
> UPDATE - 4th July, 12 week scan showed missed miscarriage, somewhere between 6-8 weeks. D&C on 10th July. Onwards and upwards.
> 
> UPDATE - BFP on 23rd October 2014, 4th cycle after the mc. Due 4th July so decided it's a good omen.
> 
> UPDATE - 29th October 2014, Another miscarriage at 4.5 weeks. Guess it wasn't a good omen.
> 
> UPDATE - BFP November 21st 2014, straight after the mc. So far so good. Keep fingers crossed for me.
> 
> UPDATE - 31st December 2014, another mmc at 8w6d after seeing heartbeat at 6w4d. D&C next week.
> 
> So in summary, that's 2 mmc and 2 chemicals this year (I didn't bother adding the first chemical here) Hope you all have better luck than me. Good riddance 2014.
> 
> NEW YEAR NEW START = 31st March - BFP - POSITIVE THOUGHTS
> 
> Update - 4th June 2015. Just had my third successful scan with baby measuring 13weeks. All good so far.

Sending you positive energy, hope the pregnancy is going really well! :kiss:


----------



## sugargully

Just~ how do you get to do so much walking? Do you workout or is it at work? I did 5 miles today but only because of an extremely busy day at work.


----------



## Left wonderin

Star in my view there would be no harm in going ahead with it . If he /she feels you need a follow up appointment in 4 weeks they will tell you . If it were me I'd go to it .


----------



## Dandi

Star, I'd go ahead and go too. I'd rather have time to spare than to put it off longer.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, ugh sorry about the witch. Hoping she shows up soon. 

Just, great news about the appt. You are taking prenatal vitamins though right? Also, I think I missed it that in your ticket you are planning a wedding...how exciting!

Carolina girl, welcome and good luck to you. Are you temping, opks, etc?

Star, I would third the opinion to keep the appt. kind of scary I know. I just made my intake appt for the RE for the 8th, because I want to be set for the soonest they can do the IUI. 

Hi to everyone else!

Well I am in my last day of RI and SO ready to see DH tonight (technically tomorrow morning because I don't land until after midnight. Sigh!). We are getting an couch delivered Thursday and then bring on the weekend! My dad made a comment that with all of our traveling it will be hard to get pregnant. They are not aware of what we are having to go through so I had to hold back a snarky comment that he had no idea what we have been doing. He meant it as a joke, but ugh. Finally, the doc that did my D&C got back to me and said I can start when ever I feel ready, so time to saddle up. :rofl: Not optimistic it will happen without and IUI, but just ready to be out of limbo.


----------



## Dandi

AF is here! One of the few times I'm happy to see the old gal. I'm so ready to get this testing done. I wonder if we may be able to go ahead with iui this month if my hsg is ok next week. I'd love it if we could. One step at a time though, just hoping that the tests give good news. 

Mdc, so excited that you have the green light from the doc! Get back on that saddle girl. If the saddle doesn't do it, the stirrups will!:haha:


----------



## Justme43

sugargully said:


> Just~ how do you get to do so much walking? Do you workout or is it at work? I did 5 miles today but only because of an extremely busy day at work.

Hey Sugar - I walk 3 or 4 miles at lunch time at work, and then I walk 2 miles at home during the week. On Saturday and Sundays, I walk 2-3 miles. 

It helps at work having my own office and bathroom, complete with a shower. So I can change into work out cloths, do my walk, clean up and then back to work. 

At home before I get comfortable, I run in change cloths, do my walk and then prepare dinner. 

I joined a 100 mile walk challenge for the month of September that has been my motivation to count my miles. Usually I just walk when I can, but having the challenge has made me more accountable and that competitive spirit of mine forces me to get the miles in . 
Not to mention, trying to drop a little before TTC motivates me too.


----------



## Justme43

Dandi said:


> AF is here! One of the few times I'm happy to see the old gal. I'm so ready to get this testing done. I wonder if we may be able to go ahead with iui this month if my hsg is ok next week. I'd love it if we could. One step at a time though, just hoping that the tests give good news.
> 
> Mdc, so excited that you have the green light from the doc! Get back on that saddle girl. If the saddle doesn't do it, the stirrups will!:haha:

YEppie - Welcome home AF!! (lol). It is one of the few times we WANT her around. 
Wishing it all works out for you.. 

So exciting...


----------



## Justme43

Mdc said:


> Dandi, ugh sorry about the witch. Hoping she shows up soon.
> 
> Just, great news about the appt. You are taking prenatal vitamins though right? Also, I think I missed it that in your ticket you are planning a wedding...how exciting!
> 
> Carolina girl, welcome and good luck to you. Are you temping, opks, etc?
> 
> Star, I would third the opinion to keep the appt. kind of scary I know. I just made my intake appt for the RE for the 8th, because I want to be set for the soonest they can do the IUI.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> Well I am in my last day of RI and SO ready to see DH tonight (technically tomorrow morning because I don't land until after midnight. Sigh!). We are getting an couch delivered Thursday and then bring on the weekend! My dad made a comment that with all of our traveling it will be hard to get pregnant. They are not aware of what we are having to go through so I had to hold back a snarky comment that he had no idea what we have been doing. He meant it as a joke, but ugh. Finally, the doc that did my D&C got back to me and said I can start when ever I feel ready, so time to saddle up. :rofl: Not optimistic it will happen without and IUI, but just ready to be out of limbo.

Thank you Mdc - I am excited about a normal bp because I do not want the medication. 

Yes - we are planning a small wedding but big reception for March 2016. After the miscarriage I got a little discouraged and put things aside, but I am going to push forward and get things on track. 

Glad hubby is coming home and that you can get started too. I can only imagine how active your weekend will be . Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Justme43

Star2011 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Justme- Yay for keeping that BP on check and for getting a go ahead for ttc.
> 
> Mdc- Hoping that your hcg is negative and AF comes quick.
> 
> Wish- Thanks for the feedback on those injections. Another questions; do you do your own injections? Sorry if you did mention this already. Praying for those follies to keep growing.
> 
> Dandi- Waiting is not easy. Am sorry she is still taking her sweet time.
> 
> Sugar- Thanks for the update. Those are good sighs there. Hoping for the best always.
> 
> Welcome Carolina. I am also team fibroid. I am glad all is clear on your part and DH. Praying that you receive your miracle soon.
> 
> Everyone else hello.
> Afm, I need your views Ladies on what you think I should do. I have an appt with an RE on September 28. I had made the appt way before my surgery that was done by Ob. In fact my Ob is the one who referred me to him (they are in the same building). Initially I was to just do a simple lap/hysteroscopy and go to the RE with all my ttc hx including the procedures I did like the hsg, lap, lab work etc but now that I ended up laparotomy/myomectomy and I am not supposed to ttc for 4 more weeks, i don&#8217;t know if I should reschedule my RE appt to 4 weeks from now or just go ahead with next week&#8217;s appt? Part of me wants to keep the appt and just hear him out and part of me wants to reschedule it. Thanks in advance for your views.

Hey Star - Thank you so much. I am excited about my BP too. 

I think you should ago ahead with the appointment and see what happens. I do not think it would hurt and any information is good information, right. 

I say go for it!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - I do give my own injections. It's easy and DH didn't feel like he'd be at the best angle for it. (I think it just eeked him out, so that's fine! haha) And YES, I would definitely keep the appt. The amount of time this whole process takes to get started, I think it's a great idea to use the time now to get ahead of things. I think I had my first RE appt in Jan and didn't start my first cycle until April, b/c of all of the additional tests and such they needed to run first to get the right protocol in place. And I'd already had an HSG and some blood work done! 

dandi - hooray for AF!!! 'bout damn time! let's get this show on the road. One piece of advice maybe - BD the night of your HSG. Just try it - hopefully it's a breeze and you aren't crampy. But I had EWCM the night of mine, though I was only cd8 and AF came a week early that month. The xray tech had said to go home and BD that night b/c sometimes the HSG brings on ovulation but I didn't listen. You're supposed to be extra fertile the 1-2 months after an HSG anyway - I hope this is your case!!

justme - I think I missed that too, I thought you just recently got married! That's so wonderful - love the idea of a small wedding/big reception! how fun!

mdc - :rofl: love it - giddy up!! I fear for your new couch! ;) I hope your strong libido = strong ovulation. I'm so glad that your doc gave you the free 'n' clear signal. 

hello to everyone else! I hope you're doing well! Pothole - IUI today? GOOD LUCK!! So much dust to you!

afm - first concert tonight but I don't think I have to smuggle anything in. The hotel is 2 parking lots over so I might just skip out of the concert and go back to our room. Easy peasy, as long as there are no creeps lingering in the parking lot.


----------



## Dandi

Good tip, will do! I need this nurse to hurry up and call me back. I have to get this sick leave request in pronto for these appointments. 

Be careful in the parking lots! We don't want you assaulted on your way to go shoot up. ;)


----------



## Star2011

Thank you all for your input. I ll keep the appt and update you after. 

Dandi- i can see finally she decided to show up. Its about time. Now you can at least plan on doing those labs and tests. All the best. I pray you are one of the lucky ones that get a bfp after your hsg. 

Mdc- i know its hard for people who are not in this journey to understand what we are going through. Am sure your father meant . Well, am sometimes sensitive with anything in reference to ttc from my family members.... even if they are just kidding. On a side note, enjoy this wkd to the fullest. 

Justme- wedding plans sounds like fun, at least you have something to keep you busy during your tww. 

Left- I believe all is well with you. Its always good to hear from you our # 1 cheer leader. 

Wish- If we do ever get on this IVF land, am just booking your expertise in advance. Just so you know:) Enjoy your evening. 

Pothole good luck today. 

Ellie, Krasa, Smitco, Sugar-How are you all doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm an open book, star!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Hello lovelies!

Dandi-Not too often we say "thank God, she showed up." However, thank God, it's about time. I'm glad you can go forward with the testing-having information can be a big relief itself.

Mdc-Welcome back, and glad to hear that you've got a full weekend planned! Full steam ahead, I'm with you on that one! Glad you're feeling better inside yourself as well. The only thing we can do is keep trying, isn't it.

Pothole-GL today!! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Justme-Good for you with your exercise. It helps so many things, mentally and physically. One of the things I'm worried about with IVF (Wish, chime in if you can!) is that once they start stimming, it will hurt to run or they may say I can't run. Know I can't in the tww after retreival/replacement, and it's going to be very hard for me. 

Star, glad you're keeping the appt-the wait for an appt here can be a bit. I would like to think if you had to reschedule for the reason you would have had, that they would get you in quicker. But I would have kept it too.

Wish, what's coming up for you? Keeping you in my thoughts.

Ellie, Left, Sugar, and anyone else I missed-hope you're doing great!

Here, CD18 and had the world's most painful O this morning. It felt like every time my right foot hit the ground, some type of spike was being driven into my side. I wonder if a larger follicle=more O pain? The dominant follicle on my u/s was 16 mm, and that was on day 12. Now, I don't know how fast follicles grow, but if it was large would that increase the amount of discomfort? Oh, the questions my poor tattered brain comes up with! 

Much love to all my ttc sisters.


----------



## Pothole

You know, moments like this I am so grateful for the internet. DH had his collection appointment at 2:30. I arrived at 3:15 and his car was still there. My 3:30 appointment came and went, he's still back there. I'd be in full panic mode except that I'm so freaking tired that I can't even muster the strength to worry about what happens if he...you know, can't. Finally, at 3:45 he exits.
There's an insanely beautiful Indian couple on the other side of the waiting room. I mean, seriously ladies, their kid is going to be painfully gorgous. Like staring into the sun. It's ridiculous. So they are all sitting close and heads together talking and DH comes out and sees me. I should mention at this point, that while I find him quite nice to look at, DH looks like DH and the other guy in the room makes you wonder if you are running out of oxygen in the building because looking at him makes you feel a little lightheaded. The woman looks like she turns down cosmo covers on a daily basis, and even though I'm not going to turn heads on my best day, today Dude drooled fruity cheerios all over my tan slacks, and bit a button off my cardigan. 
Since I don't want DH getting a complex about how freaking long that specimen collection took, I tell him thank you, and offer him my Starbucks Gold card. He was heading back to work and passes a starbucks on the way. I thought I was being nice. Until he left and I realized the beautiful people were staring at me thinking I just paid this man for his sperm in Starbucks. 
So thank you internet. For having a place like bnb. For letting me connect to these incredible women who may not relate, but will definitely sympathize with my plight. And for not telling on me when I type posts with no pants on because I'm in legs up position on a table. ;)


----------



## Dandi

Pothole,

1. I just had a deep, long full body laugh. The kind that leaves your abs hurting. Thanks for that.
2. I'm even more convinced now that we would be friends in real life. You're my people.
3. I'm so glad that DH was able to pull through and provide when needed. Fingers crossed that this it!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy crap, pothole - you know how to paint a picture!!! :rofl: you're totally my people too, that's incredible. I am also glad that DH was able to finish the deed successfully. 

krasa - yeah, I'm continuing my workouts and will pull back the intensity when they get uncomfortable. During stimming, I think it's ok to run - I ran the other day and it was fine. But it just might become uncomfortable for you depending on follie count and how big they get. And correct - you're not supposed to run during the TWW and they basically told me not to for the first few weeks after my BFP too. Walking, swimming, bicycling are fine. I'm going to continue with kickboxing/TRX but like I said, just pull back the intensity when needed.
Also, your follicle could definitely just be on the bigger side given you were 16mm 6 days ago. I hope your pain subsides soon.

2nd u/s in the morning - hopefully more follies and bigger ones from the other day!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I spit out the water I was drinking...if the saddle doesn't do it the stirrups will. So glad AF is hear so you can get the show on the road. An IUI would be awesome because you will be extra fertile for the next couple of months. Yippee!!!

Just, so glad you are wedding planning again. They say you get pregnant when there is usually a lot going on. 

Wish, the DH did comment we need to break in the couch. Ha!

Krasa, that seems like a huge O to me. Are you still trying or just taking the casual approach until your appt?

Pothole, that was hilarious! We really should combine all of our funny/awkward experiences into an infertility comedy bit or a book. 

Hi to everyone else!

Well all is good for me and DH all but attacked me this morning, not that I am complaining! So we are off. If it is a normal cycle we are gearing up for O, and if it will be longer...I will still take it because it is so much fun. :winkwink: Did take a pregnancy test and I am lighter than the control by about 50% grrr. I wanted it to be lighter. Not sure if I should wait it out one more week or email my doc. Any thoughts out there? I feel physically fine, no cramping, or spotting.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - I'd wait another week and test again. It takes awhile. Some people take forever to get from 5 to zero. Hoping that's not you, I'm sure it's an anomaly. 

forgot to update on my concert choices last night - decided to just wait until after the concert to do the injections b/c doors opened at 7 and there was no re-entry. So I couldn't leave and come back, so it was either leave then and hang out at the hotel for a 1/2 hr or so and do the injections early, OR just do them late. So I just did them late, but at around midnight. So I hope that didn't mess things up. I should be on schedule or early for the rest of the time.
Given the time I went to bed and how these meds hit me anyway, i'm about to fall asleep on my keyboard...


----------



## elliecain

Pothole, that was excellent! You're my kind of people too... Just my kind of sense of humour!!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Pothole-I have to agree with the rest of the girls. You crack me up. :haha:

Mdc-Good to hear that your both are back in the swing of things. Hopefully both you and Ellie get that little extra boost this cycle! We are still trying, did the EOD thing this month. Got one in two days before O, but the morning of it was just too darned painful to even think about it. 

Wish-I probably would have gone the same route with your concert-going. Surely if it was something that had to be given at x time every day, or every x hours, they would say so, right? Thankfully, when I O the pain subsides within an hour or so. This time, it got really bad during my run and so I could tell right when it happened-the pain lessened as I was running and by the time I was done lifting, it was mostly gone. I normally can "feel" the ovulating ovary when I step, but nothing like this time. 

I'm a little concerned about what it's going to feel like when I start stims. Wish, I'm going to pick your brain. If I get a little overboard with the questions, just tell me. :) So, I had all these follies on my first scan. When they start a protocol, does that in any way control how many develop? Cause I can't imagine what it's going to feel like with multiple follicles mature, given what I feel like in a regular ol' cycle. 

Justme-Wedding plans sound great! Congrats, a very exciting time for the two of you!

Sugar, Left, how are our lovely pregos feeling? 

Ellie, Dandi, Star, and anyone else if I missed you-hope you gals are feeling fine and are looking forward to a great weekend.

Here, done with the O show, temps toasty, bbs sore. Full of questions for my appt next month. I have to write them all down so I don't forget. Status quo. :flower:


----------



## krasavitsa147

I forgot to say GL tomorrow, Wish!!


----------



## sugargully

Hi guys, I had my first appt this morning. I had an ultrasound and bloodwork. The us showed the sac and start of the placenta forming. No sight of little one yet. The dr said its still early but what he saw looked good to him. So he couldn't give a due date yet but I get to have another scan on the 6th! 

I'm being consider high risk bc of age only so far. We did elect to have the chromosome tests at 10 weeks. I didn't know that my age means that i get tests that others under 35 are denied. It's a bit reassuring to know that. 

The appt was long, about 3 hrs of mostly waiting. One weird part was when the ob nurse separated me and the oh to ask me about domestic violence. I have been through that in a past relationship and she said that pregnancy hormones sometimes resurfaces those memories. Interesting. It made me open up to dh about it on the ride home bc it never occurred to me to share that with him. He was really understanding and protective of course.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sugar - I'm so glad things went well! You should really chill about everything, that's so awesome. That's interesting about the DV question. I'm glad you were able to open up to DH about it. I'm sorry you've had to go through that, though. I'll neeeeeever understand that.

krasa - no, I don't believe they can control the # of follicles that develop. So it sounds like you'll develop a lot, they'll retrieve as many eggs as they can and stick them in the dishes with DH's sperm and see how many fertilize (unless you do ICSI - then they inject each egg with a sperm directly instead of hoping they dance). But what you'll want to be on the lookout for is OHSS - ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome. I'm sure they'll tell you all about it - basically your follicles fill back up with fluid after the eggs are extracted and the more follicles you have, the more fluid. So you can gain like 10lbs in an hour. So you'll want to be sure you drink gatorade, pedialyte, pruce juice, etc. I have also recently heard that McD's fries are a great way to soak up some of that fluid. This is something I don't have to worry about b/c I don't have that many follicles creating eggs anymore (DOR). 

speaking of.....my scan this morning was disappointing. No growth on the 2 that are there and my lining is thin at a 3.something. I don't know if they'll increase my meds or what. I really hope my stupid blip in schedule isn't the issue here. I'm really not in the mood to go to these 2 additional concerts tonight and tomorrow night but we have people going with us so we really can't bail. But I took my injection last night at the same time I will tonight and tomorrow night so I'd stay on a schedule, and it's easy to keep up the rest of the time as well. I just don't know if I'm not eating the right things or if I should have stopped exercising or...hey, maybe my body just doesn't feel like responding to the thousands of dollars of meds i'm injecting this time. AWESOME!


----------



## Mdc

Happy Friday everyone!

Sugar, what great news and yeah for the extra scans. I bet you are so excited to see the LO on the screen it is pretty awesome I do have to say!

Wish, come on follies and get with the program! Try not to be hard on yourself because you are doing everything you can. Easier said than done though I know :hugs: Is the doc supposed to call you to talk about options?

Man, I just realized how much work I should have been doing last week because I missed a couple things and I am now kicking myself. Nothing major, but I hate when things sneak up on me. So yesterday I kicked it into gear. Also, I emailed the doctor's office because I keep reading about antiphospholipid syndrome and factor V deficiency recurrent mc. Most of the time they do not test until 3 mc (not sure I could handle that...well I know I could but I cannot imagine how hard that would be), but she ordered the test for me. I have a strong family history of clotting disorders (even a young cousin got a DVT), and some family history of autoimmune disorders. Hate to be that person that is over utilizing healthcare, but it would crush me to know there was a reason and I just did not catch it early. So here is to giving probably a pint of blood for all the tests. Good thing I do not mind getting my blood drawn.


----------



## sugargully

Uugh Wish! That's frustrating but keep being positive. They can still grow. Hope they fix your dose.


----------



## Star2011

Wish- Am sorry about todays scan. Those follies are being difficult but i know they will pick up soon. Is this the same protocol you had like last time? Many positive thoughts. Hang in there. Do go ahead with the concerts and try and have fun. Easier said than dons. I pray to hear good news with the follies.

Pothole- lol, that sure is very descriptive. Glad you got something inside you at the end of the day. 

Sugar- am so happy all is going well. Like getting updates on our preggos ladies. It gives me hope. 

Mdc- hopefully your tests coms back good but its better to know anyhow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, all - your positive thoughts help. There's nothing I can really do - I did skip kickboxing today. The only thing I've read as far as exercising is to not do any twisting movements like yoga b/c you could twist the ovaries or something. I really don't think I'm in any danger of that, but may as well chill out and remove any possible things I'm doing to hinder growth.
Yes, it's the same protocol as last time - don't fix what isn't broke. Well, apparently that was the wrong course of action this time. So we'll see if they increase my dosage or whatnot. More $$ but whatever, we're halfway in it already, right? I should get a call from the office nurse here in the next couple of hours and we'll discuss any changes that we need to make. 

mdc - ugh, I'm sorry about the work stuff. I make sure I'm on top of things too and it really messes me up when there is an unexpected distraction that knocked me off my game. I'm sure you'll catch up and I'm sure anyone you work with is more than willing to forgive, as I'm sure you're always one who comes through. As far as any possible disorders - I think it's good to have the tests done just due to the family history part. Would you want to maybe wait until you have the results of the chromosomal tests back? It could have really just been a trisomy (extra chromosome somewhere), which is the most common cause of miscarriage and may not be due to anything genetic at all. But if those tests are covered and it'll give you peace of mind, go for it!!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, hoping you get to shake things up in a couple hours. Fingers crossed for you! I did get the chromosomal analysis back and it was normal. Which threw me for a loop so that is why I did some more researching. I wanted to know there was a reason why, and oddly disappointed it wasn't a trisomy. Doc said it does not definitively rule out a chromosomal problem. Worst part for me is the doc told me the sex of the LO...I was SO not prepared for that. I did write her back that I should have told her I did not want to know. I did not mean to make her feel bad (although she emailed back and apologized profusely), but more of a reference for the future...it may be way too much for some people if they were really struggling.


----------



## Dandi

Sugar- so glad your first appointment went well! I know you are so excited to go back for the second scan when you may be able to see more. Yay!!!

Wish- that sucks so hard!! Not only disappointing for obvious reasons, but the $$$ for those meds that aren't doing what they should be doing. Ugh! I hope the nurse has some good options when she calls, keep us posted!

I had my day 3 tests today, along with a glucose tolerance test. I made the epic mistake of scheduling it at 7am in north Atlanta on a rainy Friday. It took me almost two hours to get there (should have been 50 mins) and my nerves were shot. The glucose test wasn't that bad though. I feel pretty "blah" afterwards, but it wasn't like the horror stories I've heard about the sugar drink being disgusting and make everyone sick. Obviously, I have no idea how the blood labs will come back, but the ultrasound itself went well. I have 7 follicles on one side and 5 on the other (one really huge one already, which was a little concerning) and the nurse said that was good. Granted, it doesn't mean good news, but at least it's not bad news yet, so I'll take it.


----------



## Dandi

Oh gosh Mdc, that would be so hard. I hate that you found out without knowing. I'd probably be ok with knowing had I had the option, but I'd have to brace myself for it first, ya know. I'm glad you wrote back and gave the doc a heads up for future reference. 

You should definitely get the testing done if it will ease your mind. That reminds me that I got the genetic testing results yesterday for both DH and me. We are carriers of a couple of minor things, but neither of us are both carriers of anything so chances are good. DH does have MTHFR, but since it's not me, we should be good there too. Even though it doesn't rule out all risks, it did make me feel better to know what we're cooking with.


----------



## elliecain

Hi girls. Just wanted to say I'm reading and sending positive thoughts to you all. Not sure what else to say atm xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhh, mdc, I didn't realize you got them back already. Well that just sucks - no real answer as to why things didn't work out. I'd be researching stuff too and would def have those tests done! Def wouldn't hurt, that's for sure. 

dandi - your tests sound great so far! Good luck on the rest of the the results, keep us posted. Good to know that glucose test wasn't as awful as people make it out to sound. And that's awesome to know you and DH aren't both carriers of anything significant. It's quite a relief that you don't have that hurdle to get over too!

ellie - :wave: :)

afm - got the call from the office yesterday afternoon - we are just going to keep continuing with the current dosage. I don't quite get it but they keep saying 'it's still early'. Well, when the hell is 'not early' or 'too late'?? Anyway - I was still spotting a tiny bit yesterday but not today, so maybe I'm on the upswing now. I have to go in for another scan tomorrow morning at 8:30 (yikes, the morning after my 3rd concert!!) at the office that's an hour away b/c it's a weekend. Oh well, you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm wishing like hell we see some growth. 
I was able to do my injections in the House of Blues bathroom last night! HAHA sorta felt like a junkie with a divine purpose! :haha:

I hope you're all having a great weekend!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Haha wish this one off the bucket list .... " shooting up at a concert " ......... Check !


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hahaha I told DH that I felt weird doing the injections in the bathroom, setting everything up on top of the TP roll holder. His response: "as you should!!" :haha:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Excellent news, Sugar! So glad to hear things went well. That is interesting that you also were spoken to about DV. I was asked many pointed questions as well. I know that if the staff suspect that, my clinic will not go forward with IVF. I would assume non-IVF-ers get the same discussion. I wondered if it was everywhere, or some places, or just my clinic. Glad too that you were able to open up to OH and he was supportive of you.

Wish-keeping everything crossed for you. Please, follies, kick it in gear. Can't imagine what you're thinking/feeling. Being my high-strung self I would be freaking out. I hope that you get some growth on today's scan (or is it tomorrow? Now I can't remember.) I am sending you all the PMA and mojo I can muster. Loved the bathroom at the concert imagery-we just do what we gotta do! 

Dandi-sounds like things are rolling along for you! Keep us posted. Very excited for you.

Mdc-Sorry there was no clear cut reason that your doc could give you. And ugh, I cannot imagine finding out LO's gender that way. I too would have needed time to prepare for that news. I really believe you'll be finding out gender in a different way soon enough! 

Hi Ellie-Hope you're doing well, dear. 

Star-How are things in your neck of the woods?

Smithco-I don't know if you're reading along lately, but I'm still thinking of you and hoping you're doing ok.

Left, CaliChristine, justme, and anyone else I might have missed-hope your weekend was grand and that you're all doing well.

afm, playing the waiting game. Spent almost three hours on Friday on the phone with my insurance company to get transferred all over creation and three different answers to the same question. Figures. My clinic says that they will figure all the benefit stuff out and call me before appts if I will have a balance to pay that day, but I'm going to have to do some account juggling to get all the funds lined up. Thank god, I can come up with the money, so I'm counting my blessings there. 
DH is taking this kind of hard. I think I accepted the idea that IVF/ICSI was probably going to be the way we have to go several months ago and the last appt was just confirming that suspicion. He was not on that page so this has been hard, finding out that the issue is him and that there's no way around IVF. He was reading about side effects of the stims, risk factors for OHSS, etc and was literally crying. There was one point this past spring where he said he was not worried, as it "wasn't easy" to conceive the two kids he had with his ex-wife. He was really torn up over that comment this weekend knowing what I'll be going through trying to conceive his child. So, I did a lot of DH-calming type of activities this weekend. Reminding him of the positives, how we are lucky in a lot of ways even though this is the way it's playing out.

Whew, a novel! Have a great week ladies. Much love to all of you!


----------



## Star2011

Happy Monday Ladies,

Wish- junkie with a divine purpose...that was funny and true. Glad it was done. Good Luck today. Thinking about you and sending some juju magic to those follies today!

Krasa good job calming DH. I feel we are all strong in this ttc journey. We have to be strong for ourselves and for them too. Am glad you are able to work out insurance stuff to get the process going. 

Mdc and Dandi- its good you all got your test results back and it seems good so far. Hoping for more good results with any upcoming procedure or test. 

Mdc- am sorry on you hearing the news you didnt want to hear. Am sure from your email they will probably know how to handle such news. 

Dandi you have your hsg coming up?

Ellie thinking about you too.

Hope everyone else had a good weekend. 

Afm, my weekend was good. On sat went to DH's college football game and they lost. Anyway we expected them to because they were playing MSU, #2. We then hanged out with friends. This is week 3 since my procedure, 3 more weeks left then i ll be back in the game. I have my RE appt today then having lunch with DH. Thats all that is going on with me. 

Hope you ladies have a good Monday.


----------



## Dandi

Krasa, that makes me so sad for your husband. As hard as it is for us women to deal with the news that it's not going to happen the easy way, I think it's harder for men. I think it's natural for them to just expect to be virile and procreate. And for him to feel worried about what you're going to have to go through, bless him. 

Star, sounds like you're feeling much better and can't wait for the next 3 weeks to be over with! Good luck at the RE today, I hope it goes great!

Wish, was your scan yesterday or today? I'm anxious for an update and hope you saw some growth!

Afm, hsg is scheduled for Wednesday. I'm pretty nervous about it. I have a feeling that if anything is wrong, this will be it. For some reason I have a feeling that my scar tissue is the problem and that this test will prove that. I really don't want to have any other surgeries before moving forward. Then the following Wednesday, we go back to meet with the doctor and go over all of the results to hear what the plan is going to be. I have a girls weekend planned the weekend after that, so it it's bad news at least I'll have something to distract me. And if it's good news, it will be a celebration.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls!

krasa - awwww, I feel so bad for your DH! The weight of the world is on his shoulders right now. I'm glad you were able to do some calming stuff with him this weekend. i swear, and I'm sure you all feel the same, i would so much rather me be the issue than him. Not that it's 'better' per se, but I don't want my DH to feel any guilt over this. 

star - so glad you're 1/2 way through your healing! 3 weeks will fly by, can't wait to have you back in the game. 

sugar - how are you feeling?

dandi - when is your scan again? So excited for you to get through all of your tests and get a plan in place. :)

mdc - how did Operation Devour DH go this weekend? ;)

kiley - how are you feeling? I haven't seen you much on the Bump Buddies thread - I hope you're doing ok! one month!!

left - how are you feeling? 2nd tri now, are you feeling more 'normal'?

justme - how are you doing?

pothole - any updates?

everyone else - :wave: I hope you're all well!

afm - I had another scan yesterday morning, at a different office since it was Sunday. The lady was like 'ummm...do they have trouble finding your ovaries usually?' WHAT?? So she had me press down on my sides to move things into place. I still have no idea what she saw but she measured something on each side. When I got the call, they were much clearer - there are a couple on each side, one of which is measuring at 10.2. We went to reach 11 before we call them 'maturing' so that's good. And my lining thickness went up from 3 to 6.2. And my estrogen was up from 45 to 75. So there IS some rise in everything, just a slow burn, as the nurse put it. I'll go back in again tomorrow morning for another scan and bloodwork. That's probably going to be my whole week, this week. 
And, get this - my appt was so early that I figured I would stop and pick up some breakfast sandwiches on my way home. So I went to this place nearby but not that I usually go to. After my awesomely uninformed early appointment, I walk into this place and bump into not one, but TWO ex-boyfriends. GOOD TIMES. Just let me and my phantom follies get my breakfast and get the hell out of here!! Thankfully, I don't actually speak to them but I had the initial 'spook' you get when you see someone you weren't expecting to. Ugh. My life is a comedy of errors sometimes!


----------



## Dandi

Do you have any indication of how long they can let you keep on with the "slow burn" before retrieval? The lining and estrogen are great signs, I hope those follies have a great growth spurt this week!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I think they want lining up to at least 8. I was at 11 last time, which she called 'perfect'. I wonder if they started me stimming too quickly, or if this has ANYTHING to do with my 2nd AF post-mc being on cd25 (super early). Also, my AF I had after getting off of BCP didn't start right away - it started the same day as I started stimming and was the normal 5-ish days. So my lining wasn't bound to start to thicken up until a couple of days after that. So hopefully things will pick up today/tomorrow.
I did ask how long they would let me go until they cancel it, and how many follicles needed to present themselves (not really worth doing the expensive retrieval for 2 follies, I'd think) and he said that each doctor has their own strategies (which prob also depends on the patient), so he didn't really know the answer to that. But for now, my doc is seeing a rise, so we'll keep on keepin' on. And I'm already on an aggressive amount of Gonal-F, so there's no need to increase it.
This is certainly a lesson in patience for me. Again. DH doesn't think I should waste my energies on being frustrated - I asked him 'don't you think I have a right to be frustrated, injecting thousands of dollars of meds into my stomach and my body NOT doing what it's supposed to do??' and he just responded with 'sometimes it doesn't work for people and there's nothing we can do'. ARGH! Why does he have to be so logical??


----------



## Dandi

Logic is so annoying when you just want to be angry. Men don't get that, lol.


----------



## Justme43

Good Afternoon Ladies, 

Nothing too much exciting to report on this end. Still waiting for AF to show up. In the meantime, getting my body in shape and eating better. 

Just got out of a 2.5 hour meeting at work.. and I am looking forward to putting some miles in today to clear my head. 

Have a great day and baby dust to you all.


----------



## sugargully

Hey everyone,

All I read is good progress on here. Makes me think I'll have some bump buddies really soon! Afm: I'm feeling okay. Nauseous every waking hour but that's a good thing, right?!?!


----------



## Dandi

That's great Sugar!


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm a big believer in that being a GREAT thing, Sugar!!!


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, so sorry DH is taking it so hard, but it sounds like you are there for him and making him feel better. 

Star, I hope you appt goes well, and wow...already half way down. I bet DH is getting excited :winkwink:

Dandi, I hope your HSG goes as well as mine did, no biggie at all with a clean bill of health. And yeah for a girls weekend!

Wish, so glad your body is revving up. Come on follies...giddy up! Sorry it is frustrating, but the best things are always worth the wait, or so I hear (speaking from one inpatient person to another) :winkwink: Omg, two ex-BF at the same time. So glad I moved to Oakland when I met DH, and never have to worry about that. 

Just, come on AF let's get the show on the road!

Sugar, totally a great sign. I am hoping that it sticks around for you even though it has to suck. They say those with ms have a better outcomes. See that is the kind of bnb friend I am...I want you to have ms. Ha!

Hi everyone else!

So project devour was a success! Somehow FF gave me my first ever solids cross hairs, but on CD15 :saywhat: I never O that early, but I guess that was to be expected after a mc. So we only got one in before O. Oh well we tried, and it was good to be back to just us without pressure. Now I am just dpo3 and the wait begins. Looking at the calendar now scares me because there are so many conflicts over the next 3 months if FF is right. I have a work trip right in the middle next month and then potential Os after that are on turkey day and Christmas if nothing changes. SERIOUSLY! What are the odds!!! So now I am hoping for a long LP this month or later/earlier Os in the next couple of months, but I would take a super sticky natural BFP. And so the saga continues.


----------



## Dandi

It only takes the one, so who knows what could be in store this month Mdc! I'm glad you're back at it. =)

I'm also glad I'm not the only one who looks ahead and starts stressing about potential O days months in advance.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha we're all just a bunch of stressballs, huh? A friend of mine conceived on Thanksgiving and she goes 'well...what can I say? I am a sucker for a good turkey dinner!' 

so glad you were able to time things right, mdc. Did you get any in after O at all? Your one-two punch from IUI did it right. 

for those about to do IVF, I found out today that I shouldn't have been working out last week. I was going to go to kickboxing tonight but called to ask first. She said 'you can walk or go for a leisurely bike ride, but no running or any crazy workouts with stuff like jumping jacks or anything.' Soooo, there go my workouts for now. I hope that's not what was slowing things down last week. Who knows - I guess it's just a different cycle. I need to stop trying to figure out why it's slower this time.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, oh yeah super paranoid about upcoming cycles. We have been able to manage not missing one yet so it is unfortunately bound to happen. Wah!

Wish, oh yeah plenty of bding the days after O so the only day we missed was the actual O day. Shucks! So glad you asked about the exercising. Did they say why? I am sure this cycle is just different. Different in my mind=super sticky bean to make you big and preggo and with loads of nausea! 

So I have officially been drained like never before. They took 13 vials of blood. Good thing I don't mind getting my blood drawn. I asked the tech what her record was and she said 17, so close :rofl:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Star-Three more weeks will fly by-excited for you to be back at it. Hopefully you're healing well. Even if your DH's team lost, going to college football is usually fun. 

Dandi-I know, my heart is breaking for him. He wants a child every bit as much as I, and to know things worked before and now don't...it's getting him deep down inside. Tough for him to shake off but he's doing his best. GL with your hsg-I've read that there may be an increase in fertility for a couple of cycles after one. Praying for good news there and glad you're getting the plan together next week. 

Wish-Completely agree with what you're saying about not wanting our OHs to feel guilt and/or pain over this-I wish I could take it from him. Very, very glad to read that things are looking well with you! Yeah! Go lining, and go follies, keep it up! Sorry you had to bump into exes though-very few things suck more than that...and I would be frustrated too. I'm not a very patient person, and sometimes, it just shows. But I think expressing it is good for you right now. 

Justme-hope AF shows for you soon, and good for you on keeping up your activity and making improvements to your diet. It'll pay off!

Sugar-I'm thinking that's a great thing. :)

Mdc-Project Devour-love it! 13 vials of blood?!?! Holy crap! Hopefully they gave you a cookie or some juice or something after that... :wacko:

Pothole-how are you doing?

Left, Ellie, everyone else on our thread of awesome-hope Monday has treated you well.

Not much going on here. I think the next few weeks leading up to my appt are going to feel like torture...moving very slowly.


----------



## elliecain

Thanks for the positivity, all of you. Sorry I've been rubbish at posting. 
I'm feeling really hopeful today, as my temps are now mirroring last cycle, which ended with a bfp! I've got to try to hold out until Friday to test, AF due on Thursday and I've always been really regular. There is a part of me that is scared that my temps and cycle are playing tricks on me after the mc, but it was such an early one that it may have had no effect on things, apart from some really rocky temps pre-ovulation.
I've spent the last 3 and a half weeks avoiding thinking too much, but now it is nearly time to know again, I'm getting really obsessed and excited again! I am also scared that it could go the same way, but I can't stop that except by looking after myself the best I can, so I'm determined to try to be zen...
Please, please, please... I want this so very much. 
Love to all xx

edit: here's the overlay... what do you reckon? Blue is BFN, purple is BFP and green is this cycle...
https://i58.tinypic.com/1zp6s11.png


----------



## Dandi

It's still early, but it looks good so far Ellie. No reason not to have hope for this month. Come on Friday. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I would be hopeful with a chart like that too!! I really hope it works out for you this time.

krasa - I am pretty sure time has come to a complete stop. Waiting and waiting and waiting. Do you have anything fun planned between now and your appointment? It has helped me to have in between things to look forward to.

mdc - from everything i've read and heard, missing the actual O day is fine - it's more important to get the day after O, I think? And what the heck were you bled for? Did they approve all of those tests? That's great if they did!! Geez, I hope you got a cookie afterwards too! To answer your question, they didn't say why I should not be exercising. I've read that they don't want you doing anything that could twist the ovaries or something.

pothole, dandi, star, sugar, justme - :wave:

afm - had another scan this morning. The one follie grew to 12.4 but there are no others coming in at a over 11 (one more at 8.8). My lining is still in the 6's so that didn't do much. This is driving me mad. I don't believe we'd do a retrieval with just one follicle, or even just 2, so the chances of this cycle just being cancelled are pretty high. I had all the hope in the world for this one too! ugh. See what happens when I have PMA??


----------



## Dandi

Oh no Wish! That's so disappointing when you've taken all of your expensive meds for this cycle. Will you have another scan this week? When do they decide if it's a cancelled cycle or not? Also, do you have a limit on attempts via your insurance and if so, does a cancelled cycle count towards it? Remind me, how many follicles did you have at retrieval last time? When will you know if they want to change the protocol for next time? Sorry for all of the questions, I'm just so annoyed for you. :growlmad: Still holding out hope though until the very end!

Mdc- 13 vials of blood?! :sick:


----------



## sugargully

Your chart looks really good Ellie!


----------



## elliecain

Sugar: I reckon feeling ill is a really great thing! I hope it all continues to go really well.

Mdc: wow, 13 vials! You must have felt drained!!! I hope you get the answers you would like. I totally understand what you said about working out future cycle ovulation dates too. My DH was due to be working away 2 weeks ago, when I was ovulating. He told his boss that I needed him at home and they let him do a long commute instead... He didn't tell them what I needed him for though... He mentioned the mc and said I needed support. Not a lie in fact. A Thanksgiving or Christmas baby would be lovely though!

Wish: ugh, after all that and the having to do injections at concerts it would be a nightmare if they cancelled this one. When do you find out? Keeping fxed for you.

Star: halfway there now. I bet it still feels like forever. The 2ww is a killer, so I can't imagine 6! Good luck.

Justme: good luck with the healthy lifestyle choices. I hope she either shows up quickly or not at all!

Dandi: so much good luck for the hsg tomorrow. I was so relieved not to have to have one last month, but I might not have escaped after all, so please let us know how it goes and any hints for making it bearable.

Krasa: it sounds like things are a bit stuck for you atm. It must be horrible having to rely on insurance companies. I often take the nhs for granted. It can sometimes be a bit rubbish, but I'd take it over an insurance company any day. I've always been given treatment I've needed. If I do need to have anything fertility related, I hope it comes through.

Pothole: you've been really quiet since the "Starbucks for semen" incident. I hope all is well.

Anyone else I've missed, I hope you are well. This group is a sanity saver for me.

I have to say I felt (insert appropriate adjective) today - quite nauseous until I was able to get some food and really drained from about midday. I've also got backache, sore left side boob and plenty of ccm, despite the antihistamines. This is all very like last month, but could easily just be my overactive imagination and tiredness from work and early mornings. I was going to give in and test early, but DH persuaded me to wait until Friday because af is never late for me and she's due on Thursday. He's right, that horrible white space on the stick is not something I'm keen to keep seeing. Fingers so tightly crossed for another temp rise tomorrow. If it goes up again, I think I'll be quite optimistic!
:dust: for us all. We want loads more bfps!!!


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, I hope your appt gets here very quickly! 

Ellie, the chart looks good, and hang in there because every month is a new chance. Come on big sticky bean!

Wish, that is rubbish and I am hoping with all I have they do not cancel this cycle. When do you hear next steps? :hugs: As for the bleeding it was for the clotting factors including Leiden factor V and APA. If these come back normal I am just going to say last time was pure crap luck, and have some peace I am doing all I can. 

Dandi, I hate to think how many vials you had to give for all the genetic tests you and DH did. They are getting better in the medical field. There is a company called Theranos that can run a ton of test on a couple drops of blood. The founder (a woman I might add) is a genius and very loaded. 

Hi to everyone else out there!

To top off the blood work I had a dentist appointment also. Good news no cavities, so there is that. Ha! I maybe spoke too soon about O because my temp dropped quite a bit today and just over the cover line. Kind of torn....kind of want to O later and then kind of want to know that I O'd just a day earlier than usual and my body is back to normal :shrugs: Guess time will tell, and hopefully will still be devouring DH.


----------



## Mdc

Signs looking good Ellie!


----------



## Star2011

Hello Everyone,

Dandi- Keeping my fx for your hsg. Lets be positive that they wont find anything wrong in there. Get ready to celebrate the good news with your girlfriends. 

Wish- I seriously do pray for a miracle with your lining and follies. We do not want this cycle to be cancelled! 

Mdc- Am glad your weekend project was a success. 3 dpo already! or is it 4dpo today? We here waiting with you. Hoping for a natural bpf for you. I do look at potential Os too and try to schedule myself off. We make our work schedule 6 wks in advance and I always make sure I schedule myself off at least 2 or 3 of those days unless it is my weekend to work (good thing we only work one wk a month). 

Justme- Hey AF show your face for our friend! Or is she here already?

Sugar- We will all be bump buddies with you in due time. Hang in there we are coming to join you. 

Krasa- When are you potentially starting your IVF, if you mentioned it earlier am sorry didn&#8217;t check back. I may be joining you from the looks of things. 

Ellie your chart looks good. Fx

Afm, my RE appt was good. We are going to do another SA again. Dh is not happy with that coz the last one was normal and he does feel the need to do it again. I have convinced him to and he has agree to do another one after we get our green light in ttc again...in 2 weeks and 6 days. Guess who is counting &#55357;&#56844;

The RE gave me 3 options:
1) Wait and do natural cycle for maybe 3-4 months but we are not sure of the outcome. 
2) IUI next 3-4 cycles, not sure of the outcome either OR
3) IVF and start the process in November and of course not sure of the outcome but 70-80% chance of conceiving. 

He wanted us to make the decision on our own. He stated he did not want us to feel like he is pushing IVF on us but he was kind of thinking we should take that route. He told us if we do decide on IVF we can do IVF with PGS. He mentioned about us participating on a IVF/PGS study that involves women older than 35, the study will cover the PGS cost but not the IVF cost. This RE clinic also offers $ 2000 off the whole IVF cost to military families, nurses and doctors. I am an RN thankfully so I already qualify for the discount. In short we are leaning towards IVF after having a serious husband/wife talk last night. Dh is Catholic and am not. He told me he is torn between wanting a child so bad and about his fundamental beliefs. I told him we don&#8217;t have to announce to the whole world how we got the child. In fact his family does not even know we have been ttc. So he is ok with IVF but wants us to just try at least 1 months before we do IVF and I agreed to that too. So we will try naturally in November then December we do IVF. I hope he doesnt change his mind. 

This journey is really tough on relationship and it does need a lot of compromising on both sides. The good thing we both want a child so bad and we will do all we can to get one.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - I'll attack your questions first, which cover some others' questions as well: I go in for another scan tomorrow, and I imagine probably daily until the end of the week. We still aren't going to change the dosage anywhere. The doc is hoping that they pop by the end of the week. I have a few on each side, it's just the one that's growing large enough so far. But I've read that some can just POP at the end of the cycle. My estrogen was up from 74 to 160.8 as well, so that's rising too. Just so damn slowly. I don't know if we have a limit on attempts, but we definitely have a lifetime limit of 30k. I have no idea where we are with that b/c we've only received a couple of bills, a few months ago. I am fully expecting a windfall of bills any day now. Regardless, 30k can be eaten up pretty quickly. Last cycle I had 7 follicles that gave 6 eggs. I believe 4 fertilized, 2 were perfect and were transferred and one was frozen. If this cycle doesn't end up working, I'd assume we'd have the prep meeting next year and figure out if we'd change the protocol then or not.

Good luck to you for your HSG tomorrow!! I'm sure it'll be a breeze. They told me to take some Motrin or Advil beforehand if you think you'll cramp or just don't want any pain. I didn't take any and didn't have any pain, but just so you know.

justme - AF here yet??

ellie - I loooove that you're feeling nauseous! I hope it means something!

mdc - yay for no cavities! I kinda hope that your tests come back negative so you don't have that extra worry. Re: your temps, you could just have had a fallback rise - very common. I'm sure you timed everything just right!

star - you're so right, this is such a weird and trying element to add to a relationship. I'm glad you and DH are still on the same page about things and I'm glad your doc didn't push one way or another, if all 3 are still ok options for you (unlike me - IUI would have just been a waste of money). 

More updates in the morning. I am having the hardest time paying attention at work (put BnB away then, Wish!!) and am kinda 'duh' today. I blame lack of caffeine.


----------



## Dandi

It's National Coffee Day, I'm just sayin'. I hope that this week does the trick and you just POP all over the place!

I'm in a total "duh" place today too. No focus at all. I've pretty much spent all day on BnB, blogs, FB, and jigsaw planet. Geez. #employeeoftheyear


----------



## Wish2BMom

lol, awesome hashtag :rofl:

ugh, i could use some coffee so bad right now. 

welp, I'm guzzling water and I have a heating pad over the old ovaries. We'll see if this helps at all. And I've had a lot of chicken and eggs today, with chicken planned for dinner too. Protein power!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Dandi-I think I could provide you some stiff competition for that title today! Don't know what my issue is...just incredibly demotivated.

Wish-Feeling your insurance-company-lifetime-cap pain. Mine is 25k. They do however cover meds and tracking and transfer and cryopreservation with a 30% copay. I am keeping you on my list o' mojo for a great scan tomorrow. Looking forward to your update.

Star-Since I'm being seen at a large university hospital, the answer to when I will actually start the process is unknown at this point. I was hoping that it would be before the end of the year. My "new IVF appt" is October 23rd, which is where we meet with the financial counselor, DH gives his sample to freeze, some further labs on me, etc. Then the IVF team presents our case at their weekly meeting, and they decide then whether we will be accepted into the program. Once accepted, the team comes up with a treatment plan, and once that is done, I can schedule a treatment cycle. And there is a wait to get the cycle scheduled. I have no idea at this point how long that wait is, but in the information packets I got at my intake appt, the line "Use the time waiting for your treatment cycle to become as healthy as you can be" sorta doesn't bode well!! I'm glad that you and DH are communicating well about this. You are correct, it is such an almost alien thing to be introducing into a marriage. But, we will have beautiful LOs as a result!! And, it sounds like you have an EXCELLENT chance-70-80% chance of conceiving is great. We are also planning on doing the PGS. That part is not covered by insurance and is spen-dy.

Ellie-Looking good-keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Mdc-That reminds me, I need to schedule cleaning with my dentist...dammit! One more thing to fit into my schedule!

Pothole, justme, and everyone else-have a great evening!

AFM, still waiting. You girls are going to get sick of this being my only update. :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls! :coffee: and yes, I'm having a real coffee this morning - screw it. It's rainy and dark here today and I just would like to curl up with my kitties and some movies in bed. BUT, work calls, i suppose. Perhaps i can be less 'duh' today!

scan showed improvement on Mr. Playing Along, but that's really it - measuring over 13 now. My lining did improve to 7+ but the other 8+ follicle is still measuring at that and the right ovary is still not playing along. So the lining and one follicle would probably be ready for things to happen but I need 2 more follies to improve. I don't see it happening, especially considering we only see one more (I think, unless there are others but they are so small they aren't worth mentioning). I'm starting to accept that we'll probably cancel. It's aggravating, but fine. Maybe we can try naturally if this one follicle is playing along - just BD all weekend or something. It would be nice if I got a free IUI from them b/c they felt bad!! haha

speaking of DH, he thinks I'm nuts now b/c I had the heating pad on a couple of times last night. He didn't really know how to express it nicely, apparently and just said 'why are you doing that? seems quacky! This is getting ridiculous and this has taken over your life!' Rather than lash back, I thought about it and he's right. There is absolutely nothing I can do to make my body respond, so why am I googling and wasting my energies trying to control something I have zero control over? Granted, when it's slow at work, I have nothing else to really think about...
Anyway, going to try to loosen up a bit and just let things fall where they may. 

justme - I hope AF has arrived for you

krasa - I would NOT do well with all of that waiting, holy moly. I guess make plans to enjoy the holidays! Where do you live again? Was trying to figure out which university.

dandi - good luck at the HSG today! you'll do great!! please report back as soon as you can. Oh, and don't forget to BD tonight! :)

elliecain - how you doin' girl? your whole name just rolled off my tongue in my head - good name. :thumbup: that would be a cute name for a little girl - Ellie Kayne....though if you spell it like that some people might think it's Kanye and that would be terrible. 

Speaking of, I guess Kim Kardashian is due on Christmas day and there are now rumors that they'll name the kid Yeezus. Or Easton. If they name their kid Yeezus, they shouldn't be allowed to have another kid.


----------



## Dandi

I hate that more follies haven't shown up to the party Wish! I'm still holding out hope for you later in the week, but if it has to be cancelled, then it is what it is. There's still a chance you could catch the egg with BDing, and you can only do what you can do. I'd probably drop a hint about a complimentary IUI at the next scan though and see if they pick it up, lol. 

For me, I don't see the problem with the heating pad being quacky. Each cycle is hard on you with all the meds, the monitoring, the what ifs... so yeah, it kind of does take over your life, it doesn't hurt to do all you can to try to make it work. That being said, if the comment has made you kind of exhale and chill out about what you have no control over, then that's awesome because you do need that for your own sanity. Hang in there. What will be will be. 

I'm super nervous about the HSG today, not so much about the procedure so much as just the catheter and the waiting room experience. Every time I go to the office, the waiting room is filled with women that look like they just stepped out of a magazine or off of a pageant stage. I seriously think I may have been sitting next to a previous Miss America last week. They are so polished and dressed to the nines, with perfect posture in the uncomfortable waiting room chairs, insanely stylish and uncomfortable shoes, and they all look like they just left the nail salon. Meanwhile, I'm usually sitting there wearing my practical flats, frizzy hair from being rained on, and chewing on my cuticles. It's quite intimidating. I think it's just because of the area that the office is in. Most of the patients come from the posh part of Atlanta. Ugh. I'm not a hick or anything, but I can't compete with that level of fancy, lol. I complain, but it's actually quite entertaining since I'm a certified people-watcher.


----------



## stefdan

Just want to share the story that really encourage me.
I am not gonna give up.
and i also hope that the people who see this will not give up as well. :)
https://www.knowhen.com/index.php/2...by-came-after-12-years-fight-with-infertility
(I am not sure if the link work fine here)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, dandi - yeah, I didn't see a problem with the heating pad either, it actually felt nice on my somewhat bruised belly. Too many shots! All I said was 'it couldn't hurt, right?' But yeah, it did slap me back to reality. I'm going to just go with the flow now.

Oh my - your waiting room sounds horrible!! HAHA! But I'm a total people-watcher too, i'd have a hard time not staring at these beautiful people. Especially the shoes, I looooooove a cute pair of shoes. I'm sure you look completely fine next to them and who knows - maybe they are envious of your flats b/c their feet are killing them and your not having to 'play the part' constantly like they must feel the need to!

thank you, stef - I'm not giving up hope but just letting things fall where they may. If it happens, it happens.


----------



## Star2011

Dandi- Good luck today. Thinking of you. 

Wish- on the bright side, the lining is improving. Maybe the Mr who is playing along is the miracle one. Whatever comes out of this, we are all here and praying and hoping for the best for you, if not now...soon. Hope they give you some complimentary IUI and miraculously something comes out it. Let us know what they suggest. I am just hoping for the best Wish. I do use the heating pad during O and AF times because of the intense cramps i get and it does normally help. Dh just always stare at me but he knows if he was the one getting the cramps he would also be using it. I would also use it if i have that many belly shots! So, if the heating pad is your comfort now, please keep on using it. You know how our men are, they do not understand sometimes. 

krasa- I am in the waiting zone with you. At least you get to DTD, i dont but well, i will still be waiting. Thanks for the update on your upcoming appts. 

Stefdan thanks for the link, will check it out. I like encouraging stories.

Greetings to all.


----------



## elliecain

That made me laugh about the waiting room people! At my local GP, I'm always the youngest person by about 50 years because we live in a town full of old people! I sit and wonder what each one is there for and imagine some really crazy stories... So how did it go Dandi?
Oh Wish, I'm so hopeful that it will turn out ok for you this month. Come on follies!!!

My temp fell a bit this morning, but my dog woke me up early and I think I breathed through my mouth as I had a blocked nose when I woke up, so I'm trying not to get too despondent yet. She's due tomorrow and usually arrives first thing, so not long until I'll know. My cervix is high and soft, I have no idea if that's good... I was checking for any signs of blood like 2 months ago...

I'm totally obsessed again, not been able to think about anything else all day!

Edit: Just found that, if I discard 2 randomly high pre-ovulation temps, ovulation date gets moved back 2 days, which would make me now 15dpo. With a normal lp of 13 days, yikes!
I did say I'm obsessing...!!! I've left them on with today as 13dpo, but might be something to consider if I do get good news this month!


----------



## Dandi

Well that was an experience I won't forget. The part I was worried about was nothing, but unfortunately I'm one of those who experienced pain from the dye. When they first pushed the dye it was just an "oh, that's uncomfortable" kind of thing. Then when it started down the tubes...wow. The left side hurt so bad that I lost my mind and yelled out a vulgarity that could probably be heard in the waiting room. I'm mortified, but it was involuntary. The right tube was clear for sure. They had to wait and push more dye for the left. The NP said that she thinks the left is clear but she's going to let my doctor zoom in to see and she'll let us know when I go back next week. So that makes me think that it hurt so bad on the left bc it's either blocked or it was blocked and the dye cleared it. I'm still a little crampy on the left. So at least one is open and hopeful for the other. I wish I could have watched the screen to see, but I had my eyes shut.


----------



## elliecain

Yowch! You poor thing... I had heard it can be like that :( I really hope that it unblocked something and you get nice and pregnant straight away! Make sure you bd tonight ;)


----------



## Dandi

Well, we were going to, but I can't have sex or submerge in water for 24 hours. Tomorrow though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh dandi!! did they say they saw the dye spill out at the end? if so, then you're definitely clear but it does sound like you had some blockage to begin with. Make sure you get it on tonight!! {eee errr eee errrr} :sex:
probably the last thing you wan to do right now!

ellie - FXed for you all over the place!

star - thank you so, so much. Maybe this change of events is just what we needed....

so update on me - I talked to my RE today and while she's concerned about the slow growth about multiple follies, she did actually give us the option to do an IUI. So after many calls with IVF NE billing, my insurance carrier and emails with DH, we're going to do it if tomorrow's scan shows more growth in Mr. #1!! Emotional rollercoaster upswing! :wacko:

She also said we can continue in hopes that the follicles grow, but I didn't see a need for that. She said we can also just cancel and next time she wants to try a protocol of Lupron and Gonal-F. So if we did that, I'd just be stuck with boxes of Menopur that I just refilled. To do the IUI, we stop the Gonal-F but continue with the Menopur for the next few days. So I figured let's use up the Menopur, stop the Gonal-F and save those for next cycle, if needed. 

I feel like this is a much more relaxed plan and am happy. I just hope tomorrow works out to give us the green flag for it. So more to come tomorrow!

hugs to all of you for dealing with my ups and downs this week. It really is comforting to know I have you all to lean on when times get confusing, tough, frustrating, etc - as well as to celebrate with when things all go well! :hugs:


----------



## Justme43

Hey ladies, 

My AF showed up today...finally. Now I feel like I am on the road to normalcy!! One step closer to officially TTC. Had my appointment with the Maternal Fetal Specialist today and she offered some good advice. I'll be adding folic acid to my regime as she thinks it would help with the process. I've seen a lot of ladies on here take it so it can't hurt right. 

I hope everyone is super awesome today. I'll check back in later to catch up with all the "goings on".


----------



## Dandi

Oh, I love this fall back plan!!! It would be amazing if Mr. folly will cooperate and make this happen. Much more laid back without feeling like its a wasted cycle for the Ivf. Can't wait for an update, fingers crossed!!! 

She wouldn't say if she saw the dye spill on the left side. She just said she think the left is open too, which makes me wonder if it was a slow spill or something. Guess I'll find out next week.


----------



## Star2011

Ellie- you never know with even the temps misbehaving a bit.... A girl can always obsess :)Hoping for the best. 

Dandi- well, it&#8217;s over. I had some pain on my right tube during my hsg and the dr said it was partially blocked because it didn&#8217;t spill at first but second time it finally had some little bit spilled. I read somewhere sometimes its spasms that make it look like a blockage. Hey, yours did spill though. And you are also fertile 3-4 months after your hsg according. It has happened to others and i hope it happens to your too. 

Wish- Tomorrow Mr. may surprise us and grow and may be come out with some of his friends. I sure do pray he does. You are in my thoughts as you go ahead with the IUI.

Just- Yay for AF finally decided to show up. Let&#8217;s the game begin. Fx for you during this cycle.


----------



## Mdc

OMG I have been trying to get on here all day to because I knew it was a big day! Unfortunately this has been the first day in forever I have been swamped. 

Wish, yeah team IUI! That completely makes sense to me and who knows it sure seems like this follie wants to play ball. Sucks that you may have to cancel the IVF, however this seems like such a solid plan! Now, still hoping for the IVF so don't you worry still fingers, arms, legs, toes crossed, but bring on a BFP either way. 

Dandi, sorry about the painful HSG, but if the tech did not think she cleared the tube she would not have likely said she thinks she opened it. As for the waiting room we are always our worst enemy, and I agree with Wish they probably looking at you and saying you look so put together. I am hoping the doc has good news for you next week. I know when I tried my first HSG and they said I had a stenotic cervix the doc said well at least we may have found the problem. At first I was devastated and no it did not make me feel better, but eventually it gave us next steps. Cannot wait to hear your next steps!

Ellie, so exciting! Things are looking awesome for you this month. Any symptoms?

Just, yeah for AF! So weird how sometimes we are cheering her showing and then others cursing her under our breath. Totally agree with the folic acid, best to get your body stores built up/replenished before you LO is on board. 

Star, hoping you are doing well. So exciting with all the upcoming decisions and I am so excited for you and DH. Such a long crazy road for you (and all of us), but I agree we are the most deserving and determine young women I know. And we will all get our LOs sooner rather than later!

Krasa, no one will get sick of your updates, just all hoping they get you in ASAP! 

Hi everyone else!

Ok, I know you all missed my novels to everyone. Ha! Crazy busy today at work which is a nice turn of events so I did not have time to obsess (Ellie you are not the only one). My temp this morning dropped below the cover line so who knows. It was pretty early, but ff did not take my crosshairs away just yet. Definitely not a charting expert here, but maybe it only does after a certain number of days below the cover line. :shrug: I do have an extremely full feeling today for really no reason, but only dpo5 so likely just a coincidence. I remember having that a couple days before my BFP but that was way later in the tww. Now that I have time to think...warning crazy town up ahead...maybe a sign of high progesterone and decreased gastric motility because I have left over prog from the mc and extra from a little surprise. Or probably just additional AF prog. See crazy over here :rofl:


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, it's so annoying when the temps don't do what they are meant to. What does your dh make of it? Mine is funny because he tells me I'm getting too obsessive and upsetting myself if I go on about it, but then suddenly takes an interest and even asks what my temp was today! I was fully expecting to have to have one full cycle after the mc before it got back to normal. It is agony thinking we might have to wait an extra month though. I really hope your temps even out and stop being so rocky. The other symptoms must be driving you mad too. I hate that early pregnancy symptoms and af symptoms are so similar.

My temp shot up again today and I feel sweaty this morning. AF is due today, but I'm not ready to test yet. Part of me wants to, part of me wants to wait out the day until she's actually late.


----------



## Dandi

Temps look great Ellie!


----------



## Justme43

Good Morning Ladies - 

Mdc - I happen to like your novels. Too bad I read them at work because I can't get my popcorn and blanket. ..

Ellie - Go for it... and test. 

Dandi -- Sorry sweetie, how are you feeling? 

Wish- I hope things look up for you today. Fingers crossed for you too hon. 

Star - thumbs up for looking forward. Positivity is the key. 

I am sorry if I didn't get everyone but you ladies move so fast and I can't keep up. . Have a wonderful day and wishing tons of babydust as we welcome the month of October. Wishing we have gobbling's of our own..


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, thanks and your temps are amazing and no AF! Yikes! I forgot, did you test out your hcg after your mc? I took two tests but got some others because and will probably continue because they are still positive. Guess progression/regression is going to be he only way I will tell. I try and not put too much stock in my temps because they are always rocky. I sleep so poorly because of the cats who know what my real temps would looks like. After I O I really should put the stupid thing away. As for DH he asks more about if I O rather than my temps...he does think temping is a little :wacko: Cannot wait for you to test tomorrow! Wishing you the best of luck!!!

Wish, hoping for great news for you today :hugs:

Hi to everyone else!

Temp back above cover line so I am good for now. It could also not help I only got a couple temps in before O because I was doing the ummm...no insertion thing into you know where for 14 days to be a good patient so my cover line may be higher than it should be. 

Now I need some advice from all you lovely ladies because I have a potential dilemma. So my MIL has a milestone birthday this weekend that we are flying to, and the last time we saw them I was mysteriously not drinking and we did not go on a jostling ride because a) thought I might get sick or b) did not want to risk the LO. During that trip through family gossip my SIL asked if I was preggo and I just said we were trying. Now I guess she text my DH the other day asking why we were being so secretive, and he said so help me if she brings it up...well you know it won't be pretty. We do plan on telling people when the time is right, however a milestone bday for MIL is not the place. I did break down because I really never thought that people would think about bringing it up...I mean mind your own beeswax. However how is she supposed to know, I am pretty certain she got pregnant easily and no mc because of previous conversations. Now don't get me wrong I love my in laws, but sometimes I am glad my own family is oblivious. Hopefully last night were the last tears, but I was surprised I was still so emotional. If someone brings it up (and I know it will wine will be involved) what the heck do I/we say?


----------



## Dandi

Ugh, that's such an awkward situation to handle. Most people don't understand how sensitive the subject can be to those going through struggles and loses. My family has no shame and asks me all the time at family gatherings in front of everyone. They know about my mc already though. Whenever anyone asks though, I just say, "we're trying" or "we're ready to be parents whenever God sees fit", something generic like that. Then when they pry about why we're so secretive about it, I usually just say, "We'll let you know when there's something to report" (in a slightly annoyed tone) and change the subject. It usually shuts people up. In your situation, I'd probably just say, "yeah, we're still trying" and look them in the eyes while taking a sip of wine. Good Luck!


----------



## elliecain

Oh that sounds tough. We had a housewarming last weekend and a few people asked when they saw the nursery (full of dh's guitars!)... I told one friend, but I couldn't face telling the smug pregnant friend, so I just said that we were still trying and changed the subject quickly so she wouldn't pry.
Good luck!

Yes, I did a test on the fifth day of mc, the last proper bleeding day. It was totally negative, so I know I'm clear of hcg from then. Any lines tomorrow will be new ones! Still no af today, but real right side tenderness in tummy. I ovulated on the right this cycle and my backache and tummy ache have been more right sided, so I'm hoping this is good news. 
The thing is, I'm terrified to test. I really wanted to today, but didn't. I'm worried that I won't be able to do it tomorrow morning!


----------



## elliecain

I'm out. No AF yet, but temp fell to cover line and bfn just now. I only tested because dh wanted me to, the temp drop and no longer sore breasts told me already. The one thing is do now wonder is if it was a cp or is AF just late because of the mc?


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Ellie I'm sorry , those temps looked sooooo hopeful :( its hard not to get your hopes raised when AF is late and with temps like that . I hope your ok , ( or will be ) xxxxxx


----------



## Pothole

Good morning ladies! Sorry I've been out. It's been a really busy week! Last weekend I did respite with my 23 year old buddy. And it was a looong weekend. I live in a town with so many theatre options, so I went to a play last week, then Rocky Horror Show last night, and in between I went to a book signing in Atlanta. Tonight is dinner with a large group of coworkers. Tomorrow I'm helping with a 5K (if it doesn't get rained out), making cupcakes for and attending a 1 year olds birthday party, and going to a wedding. Then Sunday is a really fancy brunch and Dirty Dancing at our largest theatre. It's been a crazy first half of the tww. :) My progesterone check was Tuesday. 21.9, so a strong ovulation. I don't really have any symptoms other than being tired, but it's been raining since last Thursday, so I really think it's just that the whole school seems to want to go back to bed. It's taking me a while to catch up on everybody, so I'll write again soon.


----------



## Justme43

Ellie - I am really sorry. I was hoping for different news. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I am so sorry and such crappy news! So cruel with those temps and I hope you are taking care of yourself. :hugs: I read that cycles after mc can be wonky. I would think that would be because of delayed O, but maybe it can also effect LP. 

Pothole, you are busy! Hopefully the Starbucks payment gets you a sticky bean. I still have to chuckle at that story. 

Wish, thinking about you and anxiously waiting to hear what happened/is next. 

For me another weird temp dip today so I am kind of at a loss and likely going to be a wonky cycle. Guess time will tell. Sigh! Anyhoo happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Dandi

Sorry Ellie. I think it was probably just a little off cycle because of the mc. Mine was so very crazy post mc, and I've heard that it's normal for it to not be a normal cycle. I know it doesn't help with the feeling of disappointment we all get on cd1, but at least your temps were beautiful. I'd take that as a sign that your body got back to normal very quickly and is ready for the next bfp. Hang in there.

Wish, anxiously waiting on an update. Hoping everything is going ok!

Pothole, you are keeping busy! I'm exhausted for you, but that's great to have so much going on to keep your mind off of the tww. I can't wait until it's test day for you!

Hi Left! I hope you're feeling great and moving right along with a healthy pregnancy. 

Mdc- temps are so annoying. They certainly keep you guessing. 

Afm, I'm just on O watch. I had crazy good cm yesterday, cd9. It's early, but since the hsg can cause early O, I made sure we bd'd. Yesterday and today I'm still getting low on my opk monitor though. I was hoping my temps may tell me more, but I woke up at 4am and DH wasn't in the bed, so I jumped up in a panic and went searching for him. He couldn't sleep and was laying on the couch. That means that my temp at 6 was ridiculously high since I had been up and my adrenaline was running, so I'll probably have to discard that one. Guess I"ll just have to trust the opks this month.


----------



## elliecain

Witch arrived at school. Yuk. 

I just rang the hospital to get myself back on the fertility testing train. I need to have an HSG but they can't find my chlamydia results from the blood test in July and they won't do the HSG unless they can be sure there aren't any old chlamydia scars. My fairly innocent past apparently isn't enough for them! She's going to chase that up and also book DH in for his SA. If they can't track them down, they will have to be done again and it takes a couple of weeks to get them back, so I'll be waiting for the next cycle...

One thing she told me that I can't quite believe: if I would normally have been referred for ivf/iui etc, they won't now be able to do it because I was "pregnant". That one week of happiness is going to carry on wrecking things for me. Because we conceived naturally, even though I never even got to see it on a scan or hear a heart beat or get an HCG level above 50, we can't get help conceiving. How unfair is that?

DH thinks this is the month. I think that's because I've given up on PMA and he's trying to counteract my "I'll never have a baby, I'm just not meant to be a mummy" with his determination that it's around the corner... I also think he's desperate to avoid a SA!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! sorry for the little absence - we had quite the day at work yesterday. I had to go into the office for a company meeting and we found out that we're divesting. I'm staying with the core company but a lot of my friends/coworkers are moving to this new company. It's all a big shock and sad - one of my favorite things about my job is the people I'm surrounded by. They are all just so smart and fun and dependable, it's like a family (or better than a family, from how I just described it!! haha). So we all took the day to be sad and hug and hang out and drink a little. Today I'm down at a client, sitting in their cubicle land with a slight headache b/c menopur does not like alcohol at all. Man, I don't miss the cubicles! people are so loud! at home, it's only me and my kitties! 

anyway - ellie and mdc - i'm sorry for AF and wonky temps, but I think that's just how the cookie crumbles after it goes through the ups and downs you both just went through. Whether it was 10 weeks or one, your body just went through some pretty powerful shifts! Please be patient with her, she'll deliver for you both again! I just know it! <3

dandi - glad you got some BD'ing in, even though your temps/opks are saying it wasn't necessary! Better safe than sorry! :) it's all fun anyway, right?

pothole - holy crap, do you sleep?? glad you're keeping busy this TWW but be kind to yourself and rest some too! 

so we're going ahead with the IUI - I had a scan and blood work yesterday. Mr. #1 was measuring at 14.5 yesterday, so I'm sure he jumped to the 15's today, but I didn't have a scan today. I guess the doc doesn't think he'll get much bigger than he is, so we're just going to watch my estrogen and LH and if/when I start to surge, we'll trigger. So trigger will either be tonight with a Sunday IUI or trigger tomorrow with a Monday IUI. I just told DH he needs to now save his soldiers. :sperm:

So that's it for me! Crazy things going on, of course, but trying to keep a level head about things. I'm not really super impacted by the work stuff - I've been on this side of the company for awhile anyway, so I'm just maintaining. It could actually mean some really good things for me - being with this 'new', reset company from the ground floor could mean I get into a strategic or management position quicker. It'll just be sad to no longer work with my buds. 

I hope you all have stupendous weekends!! I'll update you all after the IUI. So weird, I don't even know what to do with that! haha


----------



## elliecain

Feeling a bit less hopeless today. CD1 really is such a horrible day of emotions. CD2 somehow feels like I'm en route again! We have planned some perfect bding this cycle ;) We are going to continue with EOD as that did work for us once. Going to start on CD8 and keep going until after ovulation. DH even brought home some posh-looking ovulation tests yesterday, despite my bumper pack of cheapies arriving a few days ago! He decided that poas rather than dip sticks looked nicer and might be easier to read. They do look smart, plastic-cased and pink rather than just the standard strip you dip! Bless him, he's really getting determined now! I've been obsessing properly for about 7 months, he's just getting on board now. I think he honestly thought it would just happen after a few months and didn't realise that there are so many factors at play with my age etc. I don't know if I told you already, but a girlfriend of his 20 years ago fell pregnant. It wasn't planned. Then she found out she had breast cancer and had to terminate because she needed treatment. It was such a heart breaking decision for them and she was 20+ weeks along. She then died anyway. He's found his peace with it, but I know this whole process brings it back and it must be frustrating for him that I'm not just getting pregnant easily too. 
Anyway, happy Saturday to you all. I'm so lucky to have found this thread, you girls get me through the ups and downs of this weird rollercoaster.
Right, cleaning beckons...


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie that is such a sad story :( I'm glad your oh has made his peace with the past but as you said its something that will never be truley forgotten . 

Cd 1 is a day just to write off , accept its going to be a horrible blah day . The next day is always better and a day closer to ov :) are you doing SMEP Will you bd everyday ? My ob advised me to have one bd to get " rid " of the old spermy and then every other day is better for sperm quality than every day . His advice worked for me twice so thought I share :) oh he also said to bd two days in a row as soon as Opk goes positive . Turns out he was reccomending SMEP :) 
Your new ov sticks sound lovely :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! Glad you're feeling better, ellie! That is a terribly sad story about DH, my heart goes out to him. Breast cancer can suck it. He will one day be holding your forever baby in his hands soon, I just know it!!

I hope you're all having a wonderful weekend. I had a scan and blood work again today - I feel like I can't look up and around the room now b/c of the stories we've all told! I'll just bust out laughing or blush or something. :) 
I have 3 follicles now, but 2 still aren't up to the IVF-level - one is 10, one is 13 and the big guy is 16.7. So I'm triggering tonight, IUI is scheduled for 10:30am on Monday. So glad these injections will be over after tonight's dose. Whew! 15 days!
I wonder if they'll put me on anything for progesterone? IUI ladies - did anyone talk about that? I have a pretty short LP, I'll probably mention it and see if they want me on crinone.


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo! Another exciting tww commences on Monday! Good Luck Wish!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, how did O watch go this weekend? Hoping the HSG is going to give you a sticky bean surprise!

Ellie, ugh sorry about AF, but glad you are feeling better. I hope they find the tests, and so not fair to make you wait if they lost them. And super crappy that they won't refer you to IVF or IUI just because of the other month. They should really take in consideration what you have gone through to get to this point and understand the clock is ticking. So sorry about DH's previous girlfriend that is awful, but he seems like such an amazing guy. You guys will be amazing parents!

Wish, sorry about work that sucks big time, but glad it may mean a better chance for you to move up. Yeah for team IUI! How did it go? They did not measure my prog levels, but that was just my Ob, but she did say RE's are much more hands on so it would not hurt to ask. 

Pothole, when do you test?

Hi to everyone else!

I am just hitting dpo10 with some still lower temps, but in looking at my previous charts one other is that high and then 2 others much lower so who knows. Hopefully it is just high because the lack of pre O temps. This weekend went off without a hitch with the SIL I had a glass of wine when she got there and that put a squash to anything. Sadly she was unusually quiet the rest of dinner, and in hindsight I never really put much thought into the facts that others would be disappointed also after getting there hopes up. So I am in a weird mindset now. I so want to have a miracle sticky BFP this month, but that is not statistically likely. Then on the other hand if I am anovulatory this cycle I hope it is a long one. Getting so worried about scheduling IUIs because of work and holidays. :cry: Trying to stay positive because I feel like there is a chance this month, and man I feel like we paid a price last time so hopefully the universe will be nice. It would be a nice first year wedding anniversary present!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hola girls! :wave: how's everyone doing?

ellie - I thought about you more this weekend and had meant to add in that I was upset when you noted that you will not be considered for any Assisted Conception b/c of the one time you were able to conceive naturally. There has to be a time limit on that!! Like, if in a year later you haven't conceived again, could they consider that route for you? ugh, so SO frustrating.

dandi - how are you doing? getting in some DTDs?

mdc - I, too, am hoping the universe is nice to you and throwing you a bone! And if not, at least hoping your cycle timing works out so the following one(s) work out ok too. Thanks for welcoming me to Team IUI! :) 

pothole - how are you doing, you busy bee?

krasa, sugar, star, kiley, left, justme - hi all! 

my turkey basting was completed this morning! DH's sperm looked awesome too, I'm so excited! I hope with my 'gorgeous' lining, as it was called on Friday, with his sperm and our slow-cooker/CoQ10-grown egg, we've got a good chance this month. She got the plunger nice and high up in there, I was propped up and rested for 15 mins afterwards. She said with my success with the first IVF cycle, I basically have no reason to think this won't be equally as successful. I'm really trying not to take those words and hang on to them with a kung-fu grip, but it's hard. I really hope this is it. What a difference between IUI and IVF! No being knocked out, getting warm blankets and ginger ale/cookies after. HAHA! Just drop trough, open up and BOOM! done. 
TWW, here we go!


----------



## Dandi

O watch went ok. I'm on cd13, 3rd day of high opk monitor, but still waiting for peak. Had a big temp dip yesterday though, so not really sure. We've been bd'ing every other day and we need to tonight, but my mother in law called late last night to say that she and some family friend I've never met are coming through our state and need to stay tonight. Let me just say that our dogs make be sessions a whole production and we have to lock them out of the room and they hate it, so there will be no secretive bd'ing in the house without our house guests being disturbed. I'm so annoyed. I'm going to try to leave work early so I can rush home and have a quick bd sesh before they arrive. In laws....


----------



## Dandi

Ellie, I also meant to respond to you on that. I know it may be different for you in England, but the same thing happened to me earlier in the year. I fell pregnant just a couple of weeks before my RE appt and after my mc, I had to have another 6 months of failure to conceive before being referred for fertility assistance again. I hope it's something similar for you, but I hope you get pregnant on your own soon and don't even need it!

Yay Wish!!! I have every faith that this could be your month. I'm excited for this tww for you!!!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, I really hope that this month is a good one for you. You really do deserve it. A lovely sticky bean is certainly coming your way.

I've had a really short period this month. I'm so scared that I'm getting towards the menopause and it will be too late for me. I feel like a shriveled up, barren old prune today. I'm really struggling with my mood and it's so hard. I don't have any kind of regular doctor at my GP surgery, just lots of locums and the nurse at the EPAC I spoke to on Friday was meant to be ringing me today to say if she'd found the blood results so I could schedule the HSG, but she didn't call me. I was teaching then had a meeting and they were closed when I got home. I got all pissy with DH and then I rang my GP surgery and cried to the receptionist. She's made me a telephone appointment tomorrow with an actual GP there who is not a locum. You have to have a phone call first so they can filter out the time wasters (my town is full of lots of very old people). The GP will then make me a face to face appointment for later in the day. Finally someone I can get on my side, fighting my corner with me. I'm so tired of trying to do this myself and not knowing what to do or who to talk to. I'd finally got things going when I got the bfp which meant I canceled it all and how I have to start it all again, in a worse position than before and with another 3 months on the clock. It's really frustrating and DH just keeps telling me to take the pressure off. 
He doesn't get it: I am 38.5 and my FSH was 8.2 on cd1 in July, meaning I'm probably nearing/at the point where my crappy eggs are being released, hence the very early mc, which was probably more of a chemical mc, as the HCG was so low and the hpts didn't darken much. 
I don't have time to take the pressure off and hope nature will be kind. I need to get some help with this or we will not have a baby. I can't cope with that. (Deleted over the top brain dump.)

The whole thing was made so much worse today because my Year 11s have worked out that I might one day go on maternity leave (I got married in May) and they are worried I might leave them before their exams next summer. I was a bit bloated today and they decided to ask if I was planning to have a baby soon. I actually think they think I'm pregnant. I wanted to cry then and there, break down and tell them the whole horrible truth of my ttc journey, but I didn't - I shrugged it off and promised them that I would not be going on maternity leave before their exams in May.

2 lessons I learnt today:
1. To get an appointment with a proper GP at my surgery, you need to be at the end of your tether.
2. Don't wear a tight dress the day after you eat lots of roasted Jerusalem artichoke or people will think you are pregnant.


----------



## elliecain

Sorry Wish and Dandi, our posts crossed.
Wish, I'm really hopeful for you, this is it, I know it!!! Such exciting times, you are now PUPO, aren't you?! (I only read that acronym for their first time yesterday, had to look it up).
Dandi, come on ovulation! What a pain about the house guests :( Maybe send them out, book them a table at local restaurant!!!!! Fingers crossed you catch that eggy!

Sorry for pity party before. It just gets really hard and I wanted to vent to you girls because I know you get it. I'm fine, just feeling tired and emotional. Might go downstairs and hug DH (I stropped up to bed when he told me to take the pressure off!)
xx


----------



## Mdc

Wish, glad it went so well and I like the RNs encouraging words. Yeah, nothing sleek or sexy about an IUI, but it works! PUPO!!!! When do you test, or beta? Did they say anything about progesterone?

Dandi, good luck with the stealthy BD session! Do you ever get a temp dip before O? It is usually one of my signs either they day of or before O.

Ellie, big :hugs: and I am sorry this is so frustrating for you. When you talk to the GP I would say exactly what you said there. Give him the facts and hopefully he can get you fast tracked. Fingers crossed you will have a great conversation and get a visit with a GP soon. LT are usually hard to work with because there is no consistency. Vent away here and that is what we are all here for!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie, hon, i'm so sorry you're feeling so frustrated but I totally get it!! So easy for the DH's to say 'relax, it is what it is, take the pressure off, chill out' - YOU CHILL OUT! hahaha that's what I feel like saying. We do have a limited time to get our babies, unfortunately. But know you're doing all you can and giving it the best effort you can, even if that means crying on the phone to the receptionist. I agree with mdc - get your questions and such in order for when you talk to the GP and hopefully they can get everything lined right up for you. I'd even state your concern about the CP being an actual blocker for any TTC help. Perhaps he can cut through that red tape for you. Good luck! keep us posted and YES, always vent to us. That's what we're here for!
And just b/c there are crappy eggs doesn't mean that there aren't a few good ones left - they aren't all bad all of the sudden!

dandi - oh man, those visitors! or maybe the dogs that will sell you out!! :haha: I hope you can get in a broom closet sesh or something!

mdc - :hugs: I want to say PUPO but i don't feel like I can!! I don't know if anything is actually fertilized whereas with IVF/ICSI, I did! AND knew that they were at least 'in' my uterine lining. But right now, all I know is that the spermies and egg are in the general vicinity of each other and there is one cushy lining waiting to hold on to them should they choose to stick around. And yes, I start Crinone on Wed and my beta is on 10/19. A WHOLE 2 weeks this time, since I'm not skipping days with them being in a petri dish doing this by themselves first. I'm not to do anything exercise-wise except walking until after we find out so I guess i'm just donating to my gym this month. Oh well!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I get you about PUPO, but hopefully your awesome swimmers are so totally ready for your plump eggie. Just tell the not to mess around and get in there. :rofl: I hope the two weeks flies by. You did not test early last time right? I am also going to hold out till Monday (hopefully).


----------



## Wish2BMom

eeee!! I hope your temps shoot through the roof tomorrow morning!! 

yeah, I can't test early - i'd die if it was a false positive. The only way I've read to avoid that is to test every day and watch the trigger shot leave my body and then watch the lines get darker again through the natural HCG. That sounds pricey and I don't want to trust Dollar Store cheapies with that. So I'll just wait.

I was thinking about temping too, but I really don't want to drive myself nuts. And it's hard to do that with taking progesterone supplements b/c it's the progesterone that heightens your temp, right? So around the end of the week, I'll be feeling all crazy, killer boobs and stuff again. I'm going to def be on the lookout for the lightheadedness and cramping again, though. And maybe, just maybe, that little pull/tug when I stretch out. :)


----------



## Mdc

Me too! 

I thought you did not test early either. I agree about the temp in it is the progesterone that heightens you bbt, so I would skip it and get some more sleep. :haha: Team lightheaded and tugging. I did have a tug last night. Eeek...now trying to stop from getting excited. Tempered PMA I guess. 

Here is to hoping we can be bump buddies for the next 38 weeks!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg how awesome would that be????? FX'ed!!


----------



## Star2011

Hello everybody,

A lot been happening here. It was a busy weekend for me but not so busy like Pothole. This will be quick, I am babysitting a friend&#8217;s 3 year old and 6 month old kids while she ran to the stores real quick. Makes me yearn for my own babies. 

Pothole I hope your week is laid back compared to last.

Ellie- am sorry about AF and about your frustrations. Gosh this is tough but you will get through it. Hope the best.

Mdc- Am glad this the weekend went well. I hear you on the miracle bfp as anniversary gift. When is your anniversary? Did you also just turn 38? I missed your birthday.

Wish- All the best. I am sure it&#8217;s different than being PUPO. Wishing and praying for a miracle for you too.

Dandi- Go girl! Get those bd session as much as you can get. Miracle for you too.

I am just praying for praying for you all today!

Have a good evening


----------



## Mdc

Hello lovely ladies!

Wish, that would be amaze balls! 

Star, good to hear from you! I think the countdown is close to two weeks right?

Dandi, hoping you got your stealthy BD in!

Ellie, hope you are feeling better today. 

Pothole, if you are out there any news?

Krasa, hoping things are moving along for you. 

Sugar, I cannot believe how far along you are...although I know it is likely dragging for you. 

Just, hope you are doing well!

Left, hope you are doing awesome in your second tri!

Hi to anyone else I missed. 

Not much going on with me, no heartburn or twinges yesterday. Sigh! There was a girl three machines down from me at the gym and man she had strong perfume. I might be cracking up and symptom spotting over here, and it is so unlike me. Guess I just want some good news. However temp back up this morning so at least it seems O did happen. Silver linings and all :haha:


----------



## Dandi

Temps are looking good Mdc! They could totally sky rocket the next few days. Nothing wrong with a little symptom spotting as long you don't drive yourself crazy. PMA all the way!

Wish- your tww is already killing me. Has it really only been a day? Geez!

Sugar- how are you feeling???

Pothole- when is test day? It's getting close right?

Krasa- I hope the waiting game is going ok. The 23rd will be here before you know it so you can get the ball rolling. 

Ellie- I hope today is better now that you have a plan in place to talk to the GP. Hang in there and go after this cycle with all the positivity and hope as your first month of trying. It's going to happen!

Star- Glad you've got a busy week to help the wait fly by. Getting close!

Hi to everyone else!

CD 14 over here and still no peak on the opk monitor yet. I wonder if it's broken or if the hsg from hell is causing delayed O. We're just doing eod until I get a peak I guess. I just hope it comes tomorrow because I'm going to be out of town Friday and Saturday for a girls weekend at the lake house and I'm going to be so pissed if we miss the egg this month. DH may just have to make the drive to the lake house for to sneak one in if that's the case. Speaking of which... I ended up taking the day off yesterday just so we could be sure to BD before his mother+1 showed up. She was supposed to here at 4pm and I just knew there was no way I'd make it home in time. So I took off to prepare the guest room and organize the house a bit more since we're in the middle of a kitchen renovation, and get a BD sesh in as soon as DH got home mid afternoon. DH tries calling her all day to get an idea of when they're coming since we were starving and waiting on them to go to dinner. 5pm comes along and she called to say that she's still 5 hours away and will be there at 11. 10pm comes along and she calls to say that she still hasn't left and won't be coming at all. Livid. That's all I have to say about the situation. Livid. My head was about to launch off of my shoulders I was so mad. My MIL is the worst. But we got a BD session in so I guess that's all that matters. Ugh. I go back to the RE tomorrow to get all of our results and see if we can move forward or not!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - totes! :haha: and I'm SO glad your temps rose today!! keep on rising!!!

star - Tom Petty was so right, the waiting IS the hardest part :coffee:

dandi - right? it's surely been a week so far. ;) And holy crap about your MIL. That's just rude, honestly. I'm sorry, I know she's your DH's mom, but...I'd be livid too! Granted I'm sure she doesn't know how much of an inconvenience she caused with the BD'ing but still - people have lives and need to go to bed and whatnot!

sugar - check in please - how are you feeling? I can't remember, did you have a scan yet? I need to go back and reread.

pothole - where arrrrrre you and your tests???

afm - I got nuthin'. Hoping to BD tonight for a 2nd "IUI" of sorts. :)

hugs to you all!


----------



## elliecain

Wish, I'm so excited for you right now!

Dandi, keep on bding! I'm sorry your mil was so rude, that must have been really annoying!

Mdc, your temps are looking good now. I'm dying to know what your notes say! Fxed for this month, getting close to testing day now!

Star, I know what you mean about other people's babies making you yearn even more. You'll be holding your own bean before long, I'm sure of it.

Thanks everyone for your support. It's been horrible the last few days, with my mood really slipping and I'm so glad I've got this thread to come to. I saw the GP yesterday and she was lovely. She wanted me to take some time off work but I said that won't help at all so she wants me to go and talk to Mary, the counselor I saw after the mc. I would, but she's based half an hour in the wrong direction... It would take me over an hour after work and I'd have to rush. I'll maybe text her though.

I'm going to get my bloods done again. I spoke to the fertility nurse again yesterday and she said my chlamydia results are nowhere to be found. I'm going to get those done again today because they take 3 weeks to get back and then I can get the HSG during my next period, if necessary. We are also going to do cd21 progesterone again in a couple of weeks and then cd3 all the rest next cycle. Hopefully dh is getting a SA sometime then we can see the consultant after that.

It feels like I've wasted months, I'm back to where I was in July. I can only hope so much that I get a positive this month... I'll still keep the tests booked in this time though, apart from hsg. If I have another mc, I'm not going to start from scratch again.

The GP seemed to think everything is still normal for me anyway and didn't really know why I was going down the testing route. She seemed to think that 10 months trying with one early mc was totally normal and she seemed sure I'll get my sticky bean really soon without help.
The fertility nurse also said we might be able to hide the pregnancy and still do referrals if necessary. As I never had a scan that showed any kind of baby, we might be able to hide the blood test result somehow...


----------



## Left wonderin

Elle if it helps that's almost exactly what it was for me. I was 11 months with a mc then I fell on the 12th month. It could be just round the corner !!!! The do say it takes the average couple 12 months xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw ellie, I'm so sorry you're still feeling down. I know what it's like to feel like you wasted months. That's how I felt after my whole first year + of trying. Little did I know we'd need so much assistance.
That just sounds weird to me, to say that trying for 10 mos with one m/c is normal. I know it is, but it just sounds odd. Goes to show how common a m/c is. Though I do think that's why I wasn't surprised when I had one - statistically, it was bound to happen once. Hopefully, though, we're good to go for next time! All of us, that is!!

left! you lurker! how are you doing?

dandi - how are you doing?

well, everyone, really - how is everyone this fine Wed?:flower:


----------



## Dandi

CD 15, still no peak opk or temp rise. Another big temp dip today though, so maybe it's coming!

MIL showed up yesterday afternoon without warning and I had to cancel my after work plans to go straight home and take her to dinner. She's gone back to her own state now though, so all is well. 

I'm about to leave for RE appt to find out all of my test results. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Star2011

Dandi good luck with your appt today. Somebody needs to talk to MIL! She sure is a character:) Yay, its almost O day. 

Ellie- forgive me if you mentioned this before.... Do they need your chlamydia results to do the hsg? Glad you are starting from somewhere with the other tests, and dont say " if i have another mc again" .... Think positive, i know hard sometimes. 

Mdc- keep on symptom spotting... It doesn't hurt. Fx. 

Wish- i also didn't know i needed an assistance. I thought it would be easy because it was easy for my mom and sister. Well, here i am. On a side note, we will all get there, yes all of us as you mentioned. Are you symptom spotting? 

Afm, 2 more weeks then i ll join you ladies. Am healing well, i do get occasional pulling sensation on my incision but overall am doing much better. My next "after surgery" follow up appt is 2 days before my birthday so if i get the green light, we all know how i ll celebrate my birthday. On another note, my younger sister who is 36 who accidently found that she is expecting baby #3 just called and told me she found out she is having a girl. She didnt want to find out the sex of the baby but her DH made her. She already has a boy and a girl. She is due 12/27. Am happy for her but believing that one day it will be my turn. It will be our turns:) PMA! 

Hope everyones Wednesday is going well.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, sorry about the lack of a peak and yes the hsg can delay O, but hoping it comes ASAP. OMG...I am not a fan of violence or throwing a fit, but I would have lost it with your MIL if I were you. That sucks the big one! Especially about showing up unannounced. I am going to be stalking all day to hear your results. Good luck!

Ellie, first I am so sorry you are feeling bad although you have the right to feel any emotions you need to heal. There is no right way to deal with all this TTC/mc crap. That is why this site is so great, and place to let it all out. Does the counselor do any phone consultations so you don't have to drive down there? I am glad you liked the GP, but crappy the cannot find your results. Maybe they could lose the blood test like your chalmydia results :winkwink: I know it is heard to keep positive, and feel like time is wasting away but you ARE going to get your little take home baby. My notes are pretty boring, and fill you all in on the crazy things my brain is spotting. Ha! 

Hi left our PMA coach! How are you feeling?

Star, so close and what a fun way to spend a birthday! You have such a great attitude about the future and I know you time is just around the corner. 

Wish, hope the second 'IUI' was better than the first. :haha:

Hi to everyone else!

Afm, no symptoms yesterday again so who knows, but the temp is staying up so that is good. Looking back at the cycle of the BFP I did not write down much either so there is still a bit of hope. My temps are pretty close to the BFP cycle, but my temps are unreliable. I had been using the wondfo stick to make sure my hcg was gone, but it dawned on me that frers are much more sensitive, so I decided that I should test today because that is what I will use after I am late. Now don't get excited, but I got a very faint positive and I was kind of hoping for that for two reasons 1) could be the start of a surprise and if it was stark white, being dpo 12 and all, I would likely think I was out for sure. 2) now I have a baseline if it is just residual hcg. I would hate to test on Monday if I was late and see a faint line and get excited. So not totally in it because the line was so faint, but not out either. Thank God we are going away this weekend to keep me busy and AF this is a warning...stay the hell away! I figured a stern talking to her and she will listen :rofl:


----------



## Star2011

Mdc I sure do hope this is a start of something and not residual hcg! Yes, talk to AF. She better stay away.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - can you please yell at my AF too? thanks. I started progesterone this morning, though, so I think she'll stay away no matter what. Yes, last night's IUI was MUCH better, though my cervix seemed tender from the first one. I know she had a hard time getting the baster through my cervix and into my uterus. 

star - going to try not to symptom spot until at least next week - nothing should be happening right now. Though I have gotten much sneezier since Monday but that could also be, and probably is, the season change. Also, so glad you are healing well!! 2 weeks will go by quickly - so around the time I'll get my results, you'll get your green light AND have a birthday!! woohoo!

dandi - can't wait to read your results!! time to get this show on the road again!! oh and that MIL of yours......she's cruisin' for a bruisin' and i'm not violent either.

I'll check back in later to see the results, dandi!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) so so much to catch up on!!!!! Things move soooo fast round here . 
Ellie I'm sorry your feeling down . This journey is excruciating at times and it is so hard when the light at the end of that tunnel seems so far away . I hope today is a better day for you xxxxx

Wish. I'm sending AF on a all expenses holiday from all of you from today :) ( watch this space ) she is going to be too busy to be around !!!! I've everything crossed that your wonder eggie and oh super sperm have gotten closely acquainted and have a nice new home together in your comfy top spec uterus ;) 

Dani good luck with your results today il be checking in to see how you got on . And I also hope ov is only round the corner 

Mdc you sure like to keep this interesting :) ill be waiting with baited breath !!! Everything crossed for you that this is a new line :) 

Star not long to wait now ..... I remember those incision pulling sensations well from my c section not very pleasant ! 

AFM time is ticking away 17 weeks today. So now I'm busy ..... Off finalising holiday plans :)


----------



## elliecain

So excited for us all! Wish, I have got such a good feeling for you this month!
Mdc, wow, that would be amazing if you've caught again straight away!
Dandi, your mil is quite hard work!
Star, getting there, can't wait until you're back in the game. And yes, the blood chlamydia results are needed before they'll do an hsg, something to do with scarring??? 
The surgery can only do these bloods in the morning so I had to get permission to go into work late tomorrow. I was dreading asking, but they've been really kind and someone offered to cover my first lesson. The receptionist has put me on before the start of the first clinic so I can get away asap. Hopefully this one won't get lost! I should have the results by my next af (if this month doesn't work out) and then have the hsg straight away. 
I worked out that, if I get pregnant this cycle, I would be exactly 12 weeks on Christmas Day! What a lovely announcement... I'm crying thinking about it, I want so much to be able to tell everyone such lovely news. Please please please. Anyone listening, please let it happen this month.


----------



## Star2011

Left - 17 weeks already! Time goes fast. Before we know it.... You will be welcoming the LO. Yes, these pulling sensation are no fun. 

Ellie- i hear you. That would be a wonderful annocement. I also do calculate stuff like that. Gives me hope and something to look forward too. We are going to seriously pray for BFP in this thread this month and next month for me:)


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh Mdc! What an emotional roller coaster (and I'm talking about for the rest of us, I can't even imagine how you feel, lol!). I'm so hoping this is the start of something new!!!

So my appointment... good news and bad news. Bad news first. The glucose test didn't go well. I'm pre-diabetic. I should have seen that coming because in the past 3 months my dad has been diagnosed with diabetes and my mom and sister have both been diagnosed as pre-diabetic, so the odds were against me. The good part is that I'm only a tenth of a point outside of normal range, so it's not bad and it's great I'm aware of it now because it will be easier to make some dietary changes and get it under control. That being said, she's putting me on Metformin. That sucks, but I'll do what I have to do. The other bad news is that my AMH is low, boo!!! I'm at .69. The doctor kept me from completely losing it by telling me that she isn't overly concerned at this point and she's seen plenty of women get pregnant with an AMH at that level, we just need to act fast. I know it's putting the cart before the horse, but that makes me really worry about the possibility of #2 if we can ever conceive a healthy #1. 

All other levels were fine and she said my tubes were clear. I asked for copies of all of my results though and on my hsg report, it says, "normal fill ? spill noted ? hydro". (hydro meaning blockage for those that don't know) She assured me during our meeting that my tubes were clear and she could see the dye spill though. So I guess maybe the note meant that there was a slight blockage as first and that's why it hurt so bad. She didn't elaborate, but I believe her that she's saying they're clear, so we'll go with it. 

She said that even with the insulin resistance and low AMH, we have all the perfect ingredients for an IUI: clear tubes, good follicle count, and good sperm, so we're moving forward. My protocol will include femara, an fsh shot on day 7, trigger shot when it's time, and a single IUI. We went ahead and told her that we're not moving past IUI, we can't afford IVF and she said that we'll be aggressive with the IUIs before calling it quits, but she's hopeful that it will work for us. So here we go! First IUI should fall early November if I'd hurry up and ovulate this cycle!


----------



## Star2011

Dandi- first of all, am happy that your tubes are clear! Thats a celebration. I am sorry about the low AMH. But just like the RE said, she has seen people who get pregnant with low AMH. If this month doesn't work out you have a perfect plan next month. That is a heavy duty protocol that your RE has in place for you. I heard so many good things with Femara. You will still bd after the IUI right? Many prayers for this month and all through next month. Hey, who knows, you may end up with twins after your IUI so dont have to think of possibility of # 2.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, another for team IUI! So glad the tubes were open and the doc is positive about the IUIs. That protocol sounds perfect! Sorry about the insulin resistance but good news with lifestyle you will be under that number in no time especially with metformin. Although you do not have problems O, metformin can make even better. Btw, not sure if she mentioned it but a little pharmacist info...metformin can induce weight loss so double bonus. So excited for you!

I am not getting my hopes up to much about the line, but better than a swift kick in the stomach. PMA stay with me. Ha!


----------



## Left wonderin

So if you didn't know AF has won an all expenses paid holiday ( vacation for our American / Canadian friends ! ) to the island of BUGGER OFF AND DON'T COME BACK FOR 10 months :) 

Here trip will start with :laundry::hangwashing::iron: ( well she going for a loooong time so she needs to pack well right ? 

She then will be travelling for some time , over various time zones FAR AWAY ...:witch::plane::plane::boat::shipw: :haha:

On her holidays she has a packed itinerary :thumbup: too busy to remember to come back. :) :juggle::football::loopy::fish::paper::ball::wine::drunk::icecream::shipw::serenade::boat::bike: 

She will have a holiday romance and fall in love ...:cloud9::cloud9::kiss::coolio:

And will be too busy ever to come back !


----------



## Mdc

OMG Left! You are killing me over here :rofl:


----------



## Dandi

Bahahahahahaha!!!:rofl:


----------



## Star2011

Left that is hilarious. Hahahahahahha. Am sure AF got the message.


----------



## Wish2BMom

left, you are the absolute BEST!! So creative, I love it!!! <3 <3 <3

and mdc - I TOTALLY skipped over your faint line!!!! I hope I hope I hope this is it! And selfishly hope my IUI worked so being bump buddies can commence! keep up that PMA, girl! :thumbup:

dandi - so happy you have clear tubes. I'm really sorry about the low AHM - i have that too. But we both got preggers once so far, we can do it again! I'm also really glad you're only borderline pre-diabetic. That sounds easy to manage, I'm sure you'll do it quickly and well. Sounds like you could be buddies with Star!

ellie - I think we'd be announcing around the same time, if all goes as planned. How wonderful!! 

My biggest thing is that I'm going to see my family in NC the weekend of 11/7 and we are all looking to sit around the fire pit and drink wine and drink more wine and have fun. Sooooo...once again...me not drinking will raise flags. I already feel so guilty not having told my folks we're going through this. Sighh...but let's not count our chickens!

have a lovely evening all!


----------



## Pothole

Sorry I've been absent. Life has been so hectic this week. The witch showed up right on time today. I am sadder than I thought I'd be. It's not like this is unusual at this point. But it's sinking in that iui is not going to work for us. We are doing one more with an increase in Femara while we finalize our financial plan for ivf. I'll be honest, I'm scared half to death. This board has not had a good record with ivf, and this is a 1 shot deal for us. If it fails, we won't have another try. I've been trying to process that and I'm not doing well. Add to that, I have the beginning of a migraine hitting. Today's aura manifested as terrible dizziness. Upside, since I know I'm not pregnant, I can take the hard meds to knock this thing out faster. I will catch up on all of you, I promise. Till then, you are all in my thoughts


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, I am just sick reading this because I was so hoping this was the time. I am glad you are getting the plan in place, just in case. I really hope the increased Femara will do the trick. Take some meds, kick that migraine, and here is a big :hugs:

Wish, likely left over hcg, but here is to hoping for bump buddies. :thumbup: Of course I went all geeky and the terminal half life of hcg is at most 36 hours and my last positive wondfo was on the 2nd so in theory....well I won't get into it. :haha:


----------



## sugargully

Feel better Pothole, migraines suck.

I miss you lovelies. I don't want to be a whiner but I am anyways. I'm so sick w/ nausea. I almost don't feel human. I'm trying different remedies but haven't found the best one yet. I m avoiding most things cause this kinda symptom is making it hard to keep the secret much longer!
On the happy side, I saw baby's heart beating at a scan yesterday! Such a miracle. Measuring 7+2 so I need to fix my ticker. 

Ok, crawling back under my rock again, but I am here and checking in. I'll never leave yall.


----------



## Dandi

I'm so happy that you're miserable with nausea Sugar!!! And I mean that in the best possible way of course!:happydance: I hope it subsides soon, but not too soon. Maybe you'll find a remedy that works soon!

Pothole, I'm so sorry that af showed. I had such high hopes for you this cycle. Glad you have a plan in place. I hope you haven't been affected by the flooding. Thinking of you!


----------



## Pothole

Sugar, this is going to sound so gross but it works. Get a really large water bottle and empty a dry packet of sugar free jello into it. Add just enough warm water to dissolve the jello, then fill it up with room temperature water. Do not put it in the fridge. You don't want it to set. Sip it slowly over the course of the day. The gelatin will coat your stomach long enough for the water to absorb, but will dissolve before your stomach can act to expelled it. It will keep you from getting dehydrated. Any flavour is fine except grape. I use lime, personally.


----------



## Justme43

Good Morning Ladies, 

First let me say that I've never met a funnier bunch of women in my life. I made my coffee and went back 3 days to catch up and let me tell you - I almost spit out my coffee. 

Things moved so fast so I made notes, then had to cross them out and then add more. 

Ellie - bless your heart honey, I know things will turn around for you. I am really happy that hubby is on board and so supportive irrespective of what he went through with his ex. I'm glad he found you and have the strength to look forward. 
Btw - I hope you get to make that announcement 

Left - thanks for the advice about when and how often to dtd. 

Wish - I am rooting for you..

Dandi - you are too funny. When I was reading about your quickie I was on the floor. Get it in when you can girl!!! And about your in-laws......well I understand why you were livid. 

mdc - My fingers are crossed for you and I really hope that you get that anniversary present you want. That would be too awesome. 

Star - Glad you're healing well and here's to an "active" birthday. I am happy for sissy and that will be your story soon. 

Pothole - I just want to give you a big hug. I am really sorry you are having such a hard time and not feeling well. 

afm - AF is gone now and I am looking forward to officially ttc. I am staying active and I can feel my body preparing. I am so excited. 

Also, we set a date April 23, 2016 we're getting married!! So I've been getting my wedding party together and we're checking out venue this weekend. 6 months will go by quick and hopefully in all the planning - I get pregnant. 

I am sorry if I missed anyone. 

Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole - booooo. I'm so sorry, hon. :hugs: I really thought this was your month. BUT - you get another shot with IUI and hopefully the increase in Femera will do the trick! 
I know how you feel about IVF. But there are so many more things they can do with it these days to come even closer to success - you have more eggs at one time to try out, they can do ICSI and inject the sperm right into the egg so you don't have to depend on them figuring out if they want to join together; they monitor them over the course of the first few days to make sure they are developing correctly and not fragmenting; they can do assisted hatching when they transfer them so they are already looking to implant somewhere. There are the PGD and PGS tests to find out if the embryos are viable. Make sure you're keeping these things in mind too when you're setting your financial plan. It's not just leaving it up to the gods so much when you cross the IVF bridge.
I hope your migraine is GONE, as gone as Left just told all of our AFs to be. 

justme - welcome back to TTC craziness!! So glad to read you're feeling so positive. I'm positive for you!! And CONGRATS on setting a date!!! 

sugar - yesssss I'm sorry you're feeling so yucky but, and I know I've said this, but I really think it means you're cooking one heck of a healthy one in there!

mdc - I can't wait to see your temp today! I hope it's skyyyy highhhhh :thumbup:

afm - nada but not expecting anything. I'm actually counting down to when I COULD be feeling something! haha! only 3dpiui today. No biggie. OOPS! Forgot my crinone - off to inject. Later, lovelies!


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, so glad you are felling crappy, but I hope you find a remedy soon so you have the best of both worlds. Feeling sick to know bean is doing well and something to make you feel better. 

Pothole, interesting remedy I will have to keep that in mind for the future. 

Just, so glad you are back in the TTC game. Get ready for some fun!

Wish, ouch you have pio? I heard they hurt. Cannot wait for you to start symptoms spotting too. Not far now!

Hello to everybody else!

So, temp up=good but spotting equals=not so good. Wahhhhh! Guess this is the dip in the roller coaster Dandi. Trying to stay positive, but this is the beginning of the end this month I believe. Although I am alright, but I kind of wished that since DH morph has to be getting better since he stopped smoking in April that we would get to do it the old fashioned way. So much easier for the timing aspect. Maybe it is partly due to the fact I get very little ewcm, and that is hindering the process and why IUI worked. Any thoughts on how to increase that ladies? I drink tons of water and use mucinex. 

I just really hope the witch shows up today, tomorrow, or Sat, because it will make the timing for IUI so much better like for the next 3 MONTHS! On a brighter note we have the intake appt with the RE, so I will be excited what she has to say. I am hoping maybe Femara and trigger next month. :witch: if you are going to show do it now period. Period get it....did you get it :rofl:

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Dandi

I don't know Mdc...that's a really great temp today. I'm not giving up hope for you this month yet. The spotting could just be spotting. I'm anxious to see what today and tomorrow bring! Have you tried Pre-seed? It mimics ewcm and the applicator lets you get it right up there on the cervix. Granted, I've been using it for months and I"m still not pregnant, but I really do believe that it helps chances for those will little cm. 

Still no temp rise over here. I ran out of opk sticks and I decided not to buy another pack since I won't need them next month. I'm just going to wait on my temps, but so far nothing. Cd 16. If I don't ovulate today, it will officially be the latest ovulation ever. We bd last night and I guess we'll get one in the morning before DH leaves and that will be our last chance. Maybe this is an anovulatory cycle. I will be so mad if my first cycle post-hsg is wasted without an egg!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - I'm with dandi - that temp spike is great! you never really know what spotting is from. Also, no POI - I do gel vaginal inserts. Super sexy when it comes out. EW! (like Jimmy Fallon :rofl:) I've been doing that all day hahaha

dandi - hmmmm.....HSG could definitely have messed things up for you. I hope you O soon and aren't left hanging when DH leaves!!

still super sneezy and random nose stuffiness/running over here. But it's just in the nose, thankfully. Not a full-blown head cold. Teeny cramps every now and then but that could be the progesterone starting to work. No sore boobs yet.
No need to symptom-spot yet, dang it!


----------



## Mdc

Aww the other inject :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

yuuuup - so hot.

I can't make out what your pic is? I see garage doors on their side, a locked-down fuchsia refrigerator...
I tried adding a pic to my little side bio - I assume you can't see it if I can't see it. It's my kitty.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I have done pressed in the past and probably should get back on that train. 

Wish, it is of a red door that I took a picture of when we were in St. Thomas. I 'try' to be creative when I take pictures. Ha ha ha! Ohh, I was to see your avatar! I did have to crop the picture because it was too big. 

Omg, RE overload even though I was prepared. Whew! Novel ahead :haha:

So the doc and staff were so very nice and very helpful with my 100 questions. Here is the skinny. She did throw out a stat that surprised me that I am going to have to look into. She said that with seeing the HB and the later first tri fetal demise, no chromosomal defect, and no uterine structural defect that my risk of another may be up to like 30-40%. Gulp! She did say that even in a perfect world with ivf sometimes things just happen so next time could be totally perfect. My clotting tests came back fine, but she said in my situation that I could opt for Lovenox in case there is an unidentified clotting disorder, and pregnancy is such a hypercoagulable state, and because of my clotty family history. She said it is totally up to us, and we could not do it next time if we did not want to. Now quite the conundrum. I would die (ok not literally) if this happened again just because I did not do something. Luckily my insurance will cover it if we chose that way. Also my lining was super thin (3mm), so she is not sure if it was related to the d&c or my usual lining which would be a problem. Oddly enough a baby Asa (which I was on my BFP cycle) can help, so of course I took one right when I got home. Oh yeah, and she said that I should have a saline us this month to make sure the d&c went fine and no other issues so no medication this cycle. :cry: Just natural, but hey it worked last time. 

Poor DH is so overwhelmed, good thing we females are the ones that have to physically go through this stuff. Now off to research instead of working like I should. Oops!


----------



## krasavitsa147

OMG girls, so much to catch up on! 

Ellie-so sorry to hear you're feeling down. It tests the patience and resilience for sure. I would be very frustrated too at having to "start over" so to speak on the RE train after what you've been through. I'm thinking of you.

Wish, keeping my fingers crossed-it would just be awesome to have this be your cycle after the roller coaster of stimming. 

Mdc, god, you crack me up! But, it sounds like you got a lot of good info at your RE visit. And due to your background I think you would have a leg up in being proactive about things.

Pothole, sorry to hear. :hugs: This ttc business is not for the faint of heart.

Justme, welcome back on the train! Glad to hear you're moving forward.

Sugar, before you know it the nausea will be gone and you'll be holding that sweet baby of yours. All worth it in the end.

Dandi, Star, left, anyone I may have missed-Hi! Sorry I've been gone so long and I've just skimmed over anything major that is going on-got a lot of catching up to do!

Afm, CD 2. Still waiting. :coffee: Been dealing with some truly, truly amazing BS out of DH's ex. It's remarkable how much havoc a bitter, spiteful person like that can wreak for no visible purpose. But, DH and I will be closer and stronger because of it. United we stand. Two weeks now till my appt. I'm getting excited. I will probably stay that way until I get the first bill. :wacko: Ah well, worth it, so totally worth it!

Love to all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - wow! first, I'm so glad you aren't showing any genetic issues that could hinder a pregnancy. Second, that also sucks on the other hand b/c of your increased % to maybe mc again. That does seem weird to me, though - SO MANY women miscarry and how many actually get that test done to know it just wasn't meant to be vs a chromosomal thing or something else? I'm really glad you got all of that info, though. Good luck with the saline thing - that sucked for me but my cervix didn't feel like cooperating that day. So I guess it's a no go for this month, then? :(

krasa - good to see you! I'm sorry you're dealing with ex drama. That has got to be the worst, but you'd think we'd grow out of it!! Adults amaze me sometimes.

So I'm starting to think that the Crinone wasn't what gave me the super sore boobs last time and it was really the pregnancy. I've done my inserts Wed, Thurs and this morning and no difference in feeling all around. So I guess I'll be on the lookout for that as a symptom next week as well. ;)

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, sorry about the drama that seems rough. Is this the intake appt to gather info to see when you can start? How exciting!

Wish, I am sure the saline thing will suck but after my d&c it cannot be that bad. Of course I kind of freaked and Dr Googled to much yesterday and made myself worried about the super thin lining. However I have always asked about my super light periods (like I usually could get by with a liner) and so maybe that has always been part of the problem and hopefully not from the D&C. The BFP month I was on Asa so maybe it help me a bit. Frustrating that my ob did not think about checking that. Argh!

So with the thin lining I am probably out (or if it I got a BFP likely a chemical) so no testing for me unless the witch is really late. So this month if the sono is good (please let it be fine...really like pretty please) then maybe a natural IUI if my work trip does not get in the way. Come on AF get here! Next month on to clomid and trigger if nothing in Oct. My re said a new study just came out stating clomid has slightly better rates than femara, but if my lining is an issue Femara it is. All of this is so draining. DH and I got into it last night because I was crying (all the talk of the mc, the crappy lining, lovenox, and scheduling) and he just handles things so different. The war of the roses style-estrogen versus testosterone. Sometimes a girl has to cry. Made up this morning in a good way :winkwink: So off for the anniversary weekend. 

Love all of you strong ladies, and I know we will all get our LOs in 2016!


----------



## sudip123

My wife was also 38 when she got pregnant. so keep yourself cool and calm. Everything will be all right and you will end with a hapy ending.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, sudip! I'll be 40 in Dec so I'm really hoping for a miracle!

mdc - well, your stinkin temps are playing with my head now! they look awesome!! I don't even bother crying in front of DH, he won't understand and think I'm being overdramatic so I just keep it to myself. I haven't hit too much of a wall just yet but I'm sure it's coming. Hold on to your hats when it does!!
Besides all of that and if AF can stay the hell away, I wish you and your DH a happy anniversary! Have a very fun weekend!


----------



## Mdc

Sudip, thanks for the uplifting news and congratulations to you and your wife! 

Wish, thanks! Yes, more dark brown spotting so I am reserving myself to next month. Bright side guess I will have some anniversary wine.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc don't want to give false hope but don't count yourself out just yet . I had dark spotting / a little red on my last pg for 4 full days . So much so I put a tampon in !! Turned out to be ib . Your not out yet


----------



## krasavitsa147

Sudip-thanks for the encouragement, and congratulations to both you and your wife!

Mdc-sort of. I had the intake appt, which is designed to see what options you have. We only have the one :) which we are okay with. Well, I'm ok with it, DH took it a little hard. Understandable I think. This appt is to meet with the financial folks (you pay up-front any balance your insurance says they won't cover, one appt at a time), meet with one of the IVF nurses and go over a sample schedule, DH gives his sample to freeze in case there aren't an adequate amount of swimmers in his sample on the day of retrieval (required, since we're there for male factor), they may or may not do another ultrasound on me. I'm not sure what purpose an ultrasound will do on that day, the appt is on the day I am supposed to O, actually. So I would anticipate more things happening following AF showing up on the next cycle-day 3 labs, maybe an u/s on day 3 for AFC. I'm not sure though-Wish might be able to weigh in-if the AFC on day 3 would be different from the one they already got during the intake appt. That one was on day 12, 6 days before I O'ed. But, you ladies will be getting the blow-by-blow afterwards! I hope your saline u/s isn't too bad. I have read they can be nasty, but also that there are gals that don't think they are that painful. Really hope you're in the 2nd group. 

Wish-how are you doing? How many more days to go before testing? Keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is your cycle!

Dandi, Ellie, Star, Sugar, Left, Justme, Pothole, and anyone else I may have missed-hope your weekend was awesome. 

AFM, still waiting. :) Thanks for the supportive words regarding the drama, ladies. It will work itself out-toxic people poison even themselves eventually. DH and I are stronger because of it. However, this is knocking a huge hole in our IVF funds and it looks like we are going to have to tap a retirement account to get everything covered. Things could be worse though, I have to keep looking on the bright side of things. 

Much love to all you amazing girls!


----------



## elliecain

How is everyone? It's so quiet on here...

Mdc, sorry the witch got you, but now you've got some plans in place for this cycle, so that it's good. I hope it all goes really well.

Krasa, the money side of things sounds tough. Good luck with the appointment. 
One of My DH's exes (from years before I knew him) sent me a vile message via Facebook when we got married. She was still on the friends list of his best man and saw the pictures... Honestly, I don't understand some people. I blocked her and not heard anything since.

Sudip, thanks for the positive message.

I am finally moving through the cycle, but this one is really dragging!
CD11 now and some signs that ovulation is approaching. We are going for EOD, as that worked once. I really hope this is the one. DH is sure of it, he keeps telling me so. 
I've added baby aspirin to my routine (well, actually just quarter of a normal aspirin, but that's the same thing) because I've heard it can help thicken lining and my last period was light with more spotting than anything else. I know that can happen the first one after mc, but it can't hurt. I've also got a pineapple ripening here, ready for me to start munching on the core once I ovulate, because I've heard that can help with implantation...

It feels like my life is one big series of 2ww... wait-ovulation-wait-period etc. I really hope I don't look back and feel that I wasted our early married life with ttc. It's so stressful. The GP told me that going the ivf route is really tough, but honestly I think it can't be as bad as months of trying and then a mc. At least I'd be doing something, I'd feel that I had increased my chances.


----------



## Dandi

I finally got a temp rise! I had a girls weekend and I didn't drink anything Friday night, for fear that it would mess with my temps. Saturday morning, I still had no temp rise. So I ended up having a couple of drinks Saturday night, figuring it just wasn't going to happen anyway. Sunday morning I had a slight temp rise, which could have been from the alcohol. When I got home last night we dtd just in case to stay on the eod schedule. I finally got a really high temp spike this morning. So I hope that it stays up to indicate ovulation finally... on cd20, geez.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - finally!!! glad you got that temp rise! sheesh! sounds like you had a great girls weekend - just what the doctor ordered sometimes.

ellie - I hear you - it's all about the waiting. I, too, have been so obsessed sometimes throughout this that it's like having blinders on. Everytime I open the fridge, cabinets, go online, think about going out with friends - something is related to TTC. What food to eat, what not to eat/drink, what lies to tell about why I'm not drinking, etc etc. It can take you away from enjoying the real world quickly, so try to fight it! :) I agree with you on IVF too - it's a little rough but you do what you gotta do to increase the chances of bringing a LO into your family. 

krasa - I believe the Day 3 scan is to see what follicles you have after AF, as your lining should be at its thinnest then. And I'd think the other one is maybe to make sure at least one is starting to grow in a normal ovulation cycle? day 12 would typically be only 2 days before an O, on average, if they are thinking you have a 28-day cycle. Or are starting there. Clearly they may not have seen much if you didn't actually O until 6 days later. I'm kinda guessing on what this day 12 scan is, though, so keep us posted! I've never had another mid-cycle scan unless it was during my IVF or IUI cycle and I was on meds.

mdc - I see your chart started over. ON TO THE NEXT! I hope your body is all healed now and ready to go.

hello to everyone else! i hope you had a great weekend!

afm - I'm the only one I know that has today off, so I'm going to do some 'me' things - catch up on my pile of People mags and hopefully (if our friends come to get their truck that is blocking one of the garage bays) go to a paint-your-own-pottery place. I want to make something for my folks and I always zen out at those places. It'll be even better by myself! 
One week til testing day! No signs or symptoms yet but I'm going to try not to let that get me down this week if nothing appears. Each pregnancy is different and some people feel nothing for the first week to two weeks. Oh, and I might have to travel for work on Fri, so that's something to look forward to/plan/distract me.:thumbup:

Hello to everyone! have a lovely Monday!


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, oh, even better and I cannot wait to hear about the appt. Glad DH is a sample ahead of time. Always good to have an insurance sample. Sorry about having to dip into retirement because the ex is being silly. 

Ellie, not that I am glad, but at least I am not alone the witch is so light/messed up after O. So infuriating. I agree with the low dose aspirin, and my doc did say it works to assist with the lining. I did order some red raspberry leaf tea, as that is supposed to help also. 

Dandi, yeah for the temp rise and the final bding session. Hope you had a great girls trip!

Wish, have a great 'me' day! Those are so fun. Cannot wait to hear the symptoms roll in. 

So I was fooling everyone I guess as I was messing with FF. I was playing to look at O schedules. Still no witch, but I hope she will get here soon because this is the longest LP ever, dpo 17. Still spotting and I was crampy last night. This cycle is just so weird. Although my temps confirm O, I am not sold (it has been super warm here and I have been sleeping like crapola). I just was the witch to show up and hopefully the temp drop today will make it happen. I have to get new day 3 labs for insurance and if I do not get the witch tomorrow I will email the doc to see what she suggests. Poor DH last night finally said he is concerned, and it broke my heart. He thinks we will get preggo again, but not sure if it will stick. Luckily the doc said that weekly US will be performed. That stat from the RE (30-40% chance a mc will happen again), really threw him for a loop. I feel the next time will work, but I am more worried about getting pregnant now. God the stress of all this!


----------



## elliecain

Oh Mdc, I'm so sorry things are so uncertain at the mo. I hate it when my dh is worried, I rely on him to remain positive when I'm faltering. You will have a lo in your arms, it will happen. I totally get your fears though. This whole thing was hard when there was nothing but it certainly hikes up the fear factor when you have a mc. I don't know that I'll ever be able properly to enjoy a pregnancy now...

I have had a really bad cough and DH bought me some cough medicine today. The first thing I noticed was that it contains guaifenesin so I am totally going with that, since it's supposed to improve cm!!! Not that I need it this month... I seem to have lots of ewcm today, even though not expecting O until Thursday. I've been avoiding antihistamines the last couple of days so that might be why. I even texted DH today from school: "this may be the least romantic proposition of all time but... I have full on egg white cervical mucus so will be seducing you tonight!!!" He was very amused!


----------



## Dandi

I'm sorry Mdc. Did you ever find any other information that supports that statistic that the doctor gave you? I've never heard of such a thing, it would throw anyone for a loop I'm sure. I would think that the fact that you've gotten pregnant before would be a huge positive and indication that it will happen again and if there was no reason determined for the mc, then one would naturally think that it was just a fluke of circumstance and that you have just as much of a chance of a healthy term pregnancy next time as anyone. I know it's hard, but hang in there and stay positive for both you and DH. The first step is getting pregnant again, and it's going to happen. You'll handle it step by step. :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

By the way Mdc, Happy Anniversary!!!

:wedding: :kiss: <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh mdc, I'm so sorry that DH is worried now. I wholeheartedly agree with what dandi said - I don't know how they came to that conclusion when they don't know the reason for things happening in the first place. So LACK of a reason means 30-40%? that doesn't seem to add up. I believe you'll have a little one in your arms in 2016 as well.

ellie that text is so funny! My DH would be like 'what's...? oh wait, forget it! why would you text me that??' hahahahaha

9dpiui over here - no real symptoms to speak of. I've had a couple of niggles in the uterine area and - don't laugh - but when I sneeze, it hurts my uterus. That happened last time, it was KILLER after a week in. So hopefully that's something but I'm not going to read into TINY things. Symptoms are going to have to slap me across the face. Boobs are still completely fine.

I can't remember - to those that have been preg recently, did you have any early symptoms to speak of? I remember last time that I was surprised at how few there were and how I had driven myself nuts for a year and a half looking for these damn things! Trying to keep that in mind and not go nutty.


----------



## Justme43

Hey Ladies - 

I had a crazy weekend and was off yesterday so back at work today. 

Mdc - Happy Anniversary and I hope you can find something that would make since out of the information you received. I would be baffled too. I also agree with Dandi - it will happen for you and DH. 

Ellie - you are too funny. I could only imagine your DH face when he read that text. lol

Krasa - looking forward to hearing an update from the appointment. And I totally get it about the ex. We have one of those too... 

Dandi - I hope you temp rise means good news for O

Hey there to everyone else  

afm - well AF is long gone and I am firmly on the ttc train. I do not know if its the intense ab workout that I've been doing or my ovaries doing something funky- but while OH was dtd it was really uncomfortable on my left side. It wasn't unbearable - but a enough discomfort that we had to switch positions (sorry tmi). 

With planning the wedding, love and passion is definitely in the air so I am hoping we get lucky this month. I just hope that this discomfort goes away. I think it is ovulation - but I don't know. 

Have a wonderful day ladies!!!


----------



## Dandi

Oh Wish, I so remember the sneeze pain! It's hard not to symptom spot, but it does make you wonder. I get so crazy with it though that I have completely stopped noting any symptoms on FF. I addition to the sneeze cough pain, I remember that one of the first things I noticed before I even tested was the sensitivity to smell. I had to throw out all of the garlic from our pantry because I could smell it from our bedroom. And I had twingy pains in my boobs. And the dream that I was breastfeeding a litter of puppies that I found, wtf!? Are you going to test or are you going to go in for betas if af doesn't show?

I got my crosshairs today, showing O on Saturday. It could have been Sunday though because I had a couple of drinks and I'm not sure how much that would have thrown off my temp. The bd schedule around that time was Friday morning and then Sunday night, so hopefully we covered our bases enough to have a chance. I'm really trying not to read into anything, but this is the first time in months that I've had a very clear deep o dip followed by a high spike. I hope it's a good sign of a good chance this month! I'd love to get pregnant for free!

Speaking of which, one of my girlfriends confided this weekend that she also had to see a fertility specialist. I kind of already knew, but didn't know the details. She went on injectibles, but no iui or ivf. She said her first daughter cost $13,000 and her second daughter cost $6,000 because she had some leftover medication from the first time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA breastfeeding a litter of puppies - that's awesome! I've had some VERY weird dreams this week but nothing pregnancy-related. And I had a bit of an acid-y stomach yesterday too - that was my biggest annoyance last time once I found out I was preg. Just all acid-y and bubbly for no reason! We'll see. I won't be testing early - my beta is on Monday so I'll just wait for that. Though I am at a coffee shop riiiiiight next to a Walgreens right now....so tempting to pick up an FRER or 2!

it's such a relief to know that even a friend or two is going through this as well, huh? I have 2 that I know of, though I don't see them on a regular basis since they live so far away.

sounds like you got your timing spot on, dandi! FX'ed!!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I really did not have anything either when I was pregnant. A couple niggles and some heartburn a day or two and nada. Niggles sound good! I am anxiously waiting for Monday for you!

Dandi, no I did not find anything, but when I see her again I will ask. I think she was just going off stats at my advanced maternal age we have a higher risk. I remember your puppy dream and it is one of the best I heard for a pregnancy dream. :haha: It is funny how many people struggle with fertility and good to know friends went through the same. Your bding looks good and the swimmers have a long shelf life. Let the tww for a 'free' baby begin. 

Just, I really don't think there is such as thing as tmi here! Might be O. I forget are you temping or doing opks? Glad passion is in the air with you both and keep it that way. Sometimes TTC can really take the fun out of all of this. 

Hi everyone else! 

So I am now having a thoroughly messed up cycle. Likely my body is like what the f*#k I thought we were pregnant why would I ovulate. I have been messing with FF and maybe I did not ovulate after all. Posted a question for charting experts out there. I am super late (dpo18), and remembered some of my pre O temps were really early in the morning. I did have residual hcg even up to last Wednesday on a frer which can delay O. :shrug: I guess that would make me feel better about the whole lining thing, but throws me off for my sono and day 3 labs. Guess I will email my new doc and see what she says. Maybe the witch is trying to stay away because I told her that her schedule was not convenient for IUI if she was on time. If she finally listened to me it is about damn time :rofl:


----------



## elliecain

The only symptom I had in my very short pregnancy was sore and swelling boobs. My left boob in particular grew that week. The day I mc, the pain went straight away and so did the swelling. I get sore boobs before AF, but this was something else. I was desperate to take my bra off when I got home because it felt restrictive but, as soon as I did, they felt unsupported and sore.

So, I've been using opks again this month. I started on the internet cheapies and then yesterday switched to the posh ones DH bought. Today's looks like we are go go go!!! I'm due to ovulate on Thursday, which fits with the 24-48 hour later scenario. My temps aren't too reliable atm because I've got a cough that's keeping me awake. I had to sleep in the spare room last night because poor DH put his pillow over his head in his sleep and I didn't want to give him a nightmare! The temp this morning was way up, but I discarded it because I only slept about 3 hours over the whole night!

DH knows he's got to "perform" later tonight, I've given him instructions not to overdo it playing squash...


----------



## sugargully

Ok so I thought I might start a pregnancy journal so I wrote my first entry on the note pad in my phone. Well turns out I'm not going to journal, I don't want to upset anyone or lose friends at how infrequent I'm on the Internet. But I would like to share that entry with you, especially since Wish asked about symptoms.
Here goes. It's simply copied and pasted from Sept. 16th. The day before I got my BFP.

"Symptoms:

I had all my usual luteal phase symptoms. I didn't really symptom spot because everything seems like a normal tww window. Only 1 difference became evident during dpo 13-14 I got a sore throat. I even went and bought throat spray in case I was getting sick. My husband had been home from work due to a bad sinus infection so I thought I was catching it.

Once I got 16dpo I realized this cycle was turning long. I looked back at my chart from September last year and saw it was a long one too. Part of me thought this may just be a longer cycle. Also the RE said after my hystroscopy last month that my next cycle could be different. AF was in fact 2 days late. When thinking about the two parts of my cycle being longer than usual I started to feel a little worried. I feared that it was just messed up from the surgery or from the supplements I take. This really was my first thought, not a bfp.

There was no bleeding/spotting at all. I have a full bloated feeling like before an AF. My breast are sore but again they always are during my cycle. My nipples are more tender than usual so I'll count that as a symptom. 

I'm actually writing this before I know. I got my OB to request bloods but I went to the lab after work. I won't get those results until later the next day. So in the morning I'm taking an hpt. I'm so scared. This is either a life altering beginning or a frustrating set back. Time will tell. Hope I can sleep tonight!"


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh sugar, thank you so much for sharing!! I love that it was written before you even found out. You should print and frame that in the baby's room or something. :) or at least print it out to keep forever, maybe show your LO when they are older.

ellie - good luck BD'ing!! I hope O comes right when you are expecting her!

mdc - I'm sorry your body is a complete mystery right now, but it seems like AF is doing what you want her to so that's great!

I hope you're all doing well. I'm without internet at my house, the guy is supposed to show up today between 10-12. I have back to back meetings ALL DAMN DAY so I don't know if I'll be on again until tomorrow. No updates from me - 10dpiui and nothing really happening. Still sneezy at times, but it's October in New England, after all. :) I'm feeling a little 'fuller' in my belly area but I haven't worked out in 3 weeks and I seem to have grown a new addiction to breakfast sandwiches. So who knows. 4 more days to go! I'm really tempted to test since I'm not really feeling a thing.


----------



## sugargully

I'm so excited for you Wish!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just an update on symptoms - tons of wettish CM today. That's not normal for me on 10dpo - I'm actually usually starting AF right now. I'd like to say i'm 'late' tomorrow but can't really b/c of the Crinone.


----------



## Dandi

This is going to make me sound like a crazy person and I know that it probably means absolutely nothing, but I need to document it just in case it does mean something. Earlier today I had the sharpest, painful twinge in my uterus while sitting at my desk. So sharp it made me bow over and gasp. The only other time I've had that happen was during implantation last time. Now it's a light dull ache in the same spot. I'm only 4 dpo, so I think the likelihood that implantation is happening is slim to none, but as soon as I had the pain it's the first thing I thought about. I'm realistic here, but omg how I would love for that to be a sign.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh wish I so have everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Dandi

Wish, I don't know how you have the will power not to test early. More power to you because I would have caved this morning. Probably for the best though because you got a trigger shot this month right?


----------



## elliecain

Dandi, I really hope that was implantation!

Wish, fxed!

We were going to do EOD (yesterday then tomorrow, 2 days before then day of ovulation) but I just felt like we needed to up it so we added another one in earlier! My opk, cm and temps are all looking good for Thursday ovulation. Come on little :spermy: :spermy: x 100,000,000 one of you can surely catch the egg tomorrow when it goes for its monthly stroll down the fallopian tube!


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ladies,

I have been out of touch here for a bit. I have been out of town visiting family and just busy with life.

Wish- I am praying for BFP.

Dandi- Those are good signs....hoping its the beginning of good news

Ellie- Get your grove on DTD. 

Mdc- Man, i dont know how your cycle is behaving. Maybe AF is really listening to you. Praying you get an answer soon.

Just- Good luck with the wedding preparations and DTD

Krasa- how are the appts going on?

Sugar- good to hear from you. Glad all is going well.

Left- How are you doing?

Pothole- Sorry about AF. Thinking of you and praying for the best this cycle. 

Did i miss anybody? Hello all.

Afm, still waiting, waiting. nothing much happening with me.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - yeah, that's really the reason I don't want to test, b/c I had a trigger. Though lots of women say that it *should* be out of your system after 10 days, but still. What if it's not? and OMG, I SO hope that what you felt was implantation!!! maybe you had a slippery tube this month and the egg just went WOOSH to your uterus a few days early! FX'ed!

star - good for you for being busy with life! I may not actually be on this (or any) website as much as I am if I didn't sit in front of a computer all day long. This is a really nice break for me a few times throughout the day. Good you popped in!

left - how are you doing, hon?

ellie - sounds like a great BD'ing plan you have there!

just - so what are the wedding plans? indoors, outdoors, big, small, colors, # of people...? heehee I love weddings!

mdc - AF show her ugly little head yet? are you still temping?

pothole - how are you doing?

all of the rest of the lovelies - Hi! :wave:

afm - still not too much going on here. Still some of that wet/creamy CM which is so odd, but I hesitate to think that's a 'sign' when I'm on the Crinone. Though the Crinone turns into (warning - grossness ahead) cottage cheese stuff that doesn't really come out, so you have to remove it manually. This is definitely CM and I'm usually dry as a bone before AF.
I have had little bouts of feeling 'off' but they come and go. It is getting to the point of killing me not to test, but I can hold out 3 more days.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I am hoping for a wonderful big fat positive surprise for you! You defiantly did everything you could this month. 

Ellie, go get it girl! Love your sperm meets egg story so romantic. 

Wish, sounds like positive signs! I cannot wait to hear the good news. Crinone sounds lovely. Ha! No AF for me yet. 

Star, hello! What are you a week away from your bday and your follow up appt?

Sugar, that is so sweet!

Hi, to everyone else!

Sigh, for me...my body is officially rebelling if you look at my temps on CD35 :shrug: I did talk to the doc and she drew a P4 (progesterone level) yesterday to see if I ovulated so I should know today. My poor body, I think since I was so far along and it was a mmc it is throughly confused. Doc said if the progesterone is low they will put me on progesterone to induce my period. If my prog looks like I O'd then not sure what will happen, but I really do not think that would be possible unless it was like yesterday since I had a temp bump. At least on the bright side if I do need progesterone I am going to see if I have the room to take it later if it looks like it will make O interfere with any work trips. I have a damn client in CT that I have been trying to coordinate a meeting there for like a month. I think my type A has gotten worse...DH last night looked at me cross eyed when I was trying to explain all the crazy thoughts going through my head.


----------



## Dandi

How frustrating Mdc! I wouldn't know what to think with those temps. I hope the blood tests give some answers today!

Wish- 3 more days!!! Crossing everything!

Ellie- Good luck catching that egg this week!


----------



## Justme43

Hey ladies, 

Wish - I can identify with the meetings. It seems like the last two weeks I've spent more time in meetings than I have in my office. Also, it sounds like things are looking good for you. Good luck and please keep us posted!!

mdc - hang in there. I can only imagine how frustrating it is for you but your body will work its self out. 

Ellie - you are such a romantic... 

How is everyone else doing? We are halfway through October so there is still HOPE!!

afm - taking advantage of o and dtd when we can. Wish - as far as the wedding. We're having an outside Gazebo wedding at this place called the Boat house. The reception will be off the water front so there will be a nice view of downtown Columbus. We are "trying" to keep the count down to 100 but I am sure you all know how that goes. Most of my family is coming from NY and MD - so I am trying to get everyone settled with that. It is exhausting but I am truly loving it . 

My wedding party is small: 1 MOH, 2 bridesmaids, 2 groomsmen, 2 flower girls, 2 ushers and 1 ring bearer. So far the planning is going well. I'll let you know how much that change come 2 months from now. 

I told my fiancé that if I do not get pregnant by December I wanted to wait until after the wedding. Last time I got pregnant I bloated so much it was ridiculous and that was only for two months before the loss. So I am thinking positive that the next time it will stick. So to avoid changing my dress design, we'll wait if nothing happens in two months. But I am feeling really lucky this month. This has been a busy week for us and I am hopeful...


----------



## Wish2BMom

on the waterfront sounds lovely!! we got married on the beach in Puerto Rico - loved it! I'm sure you're just enjoying every bit of it and it makes me think you'll do the same of pregnancy. Can't wait until you're knocked up! :haha:


----------



## Justme43

Wish2BMom said:


> on the waterfront sounds lovely!! we got married on the beach in Puerto Rico - loved it! I'm sure you're just enjoying every bit of it and it makes me think you'll do the same of pregnancy. Can't wait until you're knocked up! :haha:

LOL Wish - you are funny but I hope I get knocked up too. I will swap my mermaid styled dress for a maternity one... . Puerto Rico sounds beautiful too...and romantic. 

How are things with you today? Any change?


----------



## Mdc

Wow, waterfront/beach weddings all around! I got married on Carmel beach last year.


----------



## Mdc

:growlmad: :help: :hissy: :trouble: :grr: :devil: :sad2: :brat: :coffee: :growlmad: :help: :hissy: :trouble: :grr: :devil: :sad2: :brat: :coffee: :growlmad: :help: 

Argh! Alright ovaries it is time we had a nice little sit down chat so listen up. I know you are :sleep: and all, but wake up you have got work to do. 

So the doc called and progesterone is 0.3 so yeah...no ovulation for me. Now they are running hcg on the sample to see if there maybe is residual left over. So help me if there is...I might lose it. However that should not be the case (hopefully) bc frer stark white on Monday. They are also running estrogen to see if I am gearing up to O. If I am gearing up they are going to let my body do its thing. If not, Provera for 10 days and then AF could show up to 10 days after that :saywhat: That would be like a 56 day cycle. I now know how awful it is for those with long cycles bc of PCOS. 

Fair warning my temp tomorrow is likely going to be high due to the vast amounts of :wine:. Three thirty in the afternoon is not too soon to start right :winkwink:

As DH said, well at least we know that was the reason for the thin lining. Not sure when he became the silver lining type, but he is right. Hope he realizes if I am gearing to O it is all hands on deck :rofl:because this is BS!


----------



## elliecain

Oh Mdc, that is totally shitty. I'm so sorry. Hopefully you are about to ovulate so you can get the show back on the road. Your DH is right though, at least you know why the thin lining and hopefully that won't be a problem when your reproductive system finally gets its act together again. xxx


----------



## Dandi

What the heck!? That sucks Mdc. Good about the silver lining of the thin lining though! I hope you are gearing up to o so you can try to catch it. If not, I sure hope they can get your cycle regulated quickly. Long cycles like that are for the birds.

I'm really trying not to get my hopes up, but I just have a good feeling about this month. Not that I necessarily think I'm pregnant, but things are just lining up to make me think that I have a good chance this month. My chart is just beautiful, the best it's looked since my last bfp. And while I'm not reading too much into it bc it's so early, I'm having little crappy twinges in the same spot as the sharp twinge yesterday and I'm unusually tired, both of which happened before. Im going to stay positive and if it's not the month, I still have the iui to look forward to.


----------



## sugargully

Yes Mdc! I mean no! What the hell. I'm glad you know about O now but on the other hand I'm pissed you have to go through more testing AND possibly Provera. 

I hope this all turns around in your favor.


----------



## elliecain

Hey Dandi, that sounds really promising. I can hear you trying not to jinx things, but it sounds good! When can you test?


I'm not sure when I ovulated this month, just waiting for my crosshairs now. It was due yesterday, but I had temp hikes yesterday and today so might have happened a day early. Just have to see what FF decides! 

The great thing is that we covered all the bases and bd 3 days in a row, even though DH is convinced it's not good for his sperm production. I read that, unless you have been told there is a problem with them, every day is ok. We tried SMEP before and it just seemed a bit too much and so we did EOD which resulted in a bfp. I hope so much this has worked this time. I think I knew the ovulation was possible on Wednesday, I had a gut feeling we needed to add one. 

I've got a lovely day off school today. They discovered a problem with one of the water tanks and are fixing it. They have to turn off all the water all day, so the school is closed! Yes!!! DH and I are going out for a meal with some friends of ours tonight so it's nice that I'll be all chilled out. Might even go and buy a new dress! 

Then tomorrow we are celebrating my mum's birthday with her and my brother and his family (it's actually on Monday). She's going to be 70, so it's a big one. She has advanced MS and doesn't do well with too many people, so it will just be a family meal. I've had made for her a lovely photo book of lots of our wedding photos with captions. She wasn't able to enjoy a lot of the reception, so this will help her enjoy it now.


----------



## Pothole

Hello beautiful people! I had to give myself an Internet time out. I was in a dark place mentally and as positive and wonderful as you all are, no one but me could change it. It would have been unfair to dump that crazy on you all. So I reread one of my favourite series, took lots of photographs of Dude in a pumpkin patch, and allowed the pity party to run its course. I'm not all better, but I have enough pma to move forward. 
Not sure what I told you the last time I was here, and I'm too lazy to go look. So essentially, since this is likely my last iui, we moved up to 3 femara. My scan is Saturday morning at 7:45 with iui probably Monday afternoon. I am currently filling out paperwork to see if we qualify for a discount on the drugs for ivf. If not, they'll be 5,000. My REs financial services manager advises not running them through insurance. My insurance contracts with a company called Catamaran. They jack up the price to almost 8,000. Then the insurance covers 5,000. So I'd still be out of pocket 3,000, but I would have used 5,000 of my 15,000 lifetime max fertility benefits in one swoop. There's a program that will discount 25, 50, or 75%, so that's what we are aiming for. So that's all for me. I'll keep up better going forward. 

PS. Mdc, did you know you can fit an entire bottle of wine in a large Tervis Tumbler? Pop in a straw, snap on a lid, good to go. I used to take one to my in laws house at Christmas. If I was drinking white, it's gingerale. Red, cherry coke. They don't drink, but I swear, those people have inspired drinking problems in all their children's spouses. So all the benefits of wine, none of the judgements. Okay...maybe some judgement. ;)


----------



## elliecain

Hi Pothole. It's lovely to see a post from you but I'm so sorry things have been so tough. I totally get it... I didn't cope well with the period after my mc, sent me on a massive downer. I think this ttc process is really bloody hard. Until you've been through it, you can't start to realise how all consuming it is. I really hope you continue to feel stronger. The financial side of things sounds really complicated. I'm glad I have the nhs - it might not always let me explore the possibilities I want to, but it is good that it essentially takes the choices out of my hands. I don't have any savings to go private, so I can only do what the nhs allows me to do.

Take care lovely girl xxx

Ps I started on the pineapple core today. After reading some pages, I've decided not to continue with baby aspirin at the same time, as this may be harmful. 
I've done the whole lot this cycle... Guaifenesin, bromelain and aspirin. Preseed and a softcup. BD every day during peak fertility. This will be my cycle... PMA!


----------



## Mdc

Happy Friday I say with a tad bit of a headache. :haha:

Dandi, those symptoms sounds awesome, and I really hope this is your month! Loving your PMA also :winkwink:

Ellie, sounds like you nailed it this month, and excited you are starting your tww. Fingers crossed this is your month! Your mom's bday sounds so lovely and I bet she loved your present. 

Pothole, so excited you are gearing up for your IUI already! Glad you took time to be good to yourself and back with PMA. Let this one work, but I also am excited you are getting things in line just in case. I did have to laugh out loud about the tumbler tip and I will have to keep that in mind! I agree family and TTC is enough to drive us to drink. Ha!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies!

So pity party is over, and in the grand scheme of things all is not lost. I re-read my last post and was a little overboard, but that is what I get for hanging up with the doc and then typing right away :wacko: Now just waiting today to hear what the doc says, so fingers crossed no hcg and estrogen is ramping up. Too bad DH is leaving on a work trip Sunday-Wed, but que sera. What I really want my body to do is to heal and be healthy for my next super sticky BFP. So on non TTC stuff, I am knocking off work early and DH and I are going into SF for lunch and then next week we are going to Yosemite. So I am excited!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! my, a lot happens in a day!

mdc - girl, I'm glad you were able to vent away on your keyboard to us! screw this stuff sometimes! if I were there, i'd have come over with a bottle or two and we could have shaken our fists in the air together! But now, back to PMA - your body will heal soon, it's almost there. Then it'll be ready for baby - a nice big healthy chunky one!

digging the convo on the bottle of wine to go! hahahaha

pothole - proud of you too for taking the time you needed to go through those lows and find yourself back up out of those depths. I'm glad Dude was able to help out too. Little does that little guy know how much he helps you, as much as I'm sure you help him, if not more. Are you going through Compassionate Care? I don't know if that's just a New England-area thing but worth googling. It's a discount program for certain meds. And try seeing what Apothecary by Design charges for their meds - they have a team that literally tries to find the best prices possible for you. Good luck with your scan tomorrow!! Team IUI!!

ellie - i'm glad you have all bases covered even if you O'd on Wed. Enjoy your day off today, your dinner tonight and your birthday gatherings this weekend. That's very sweet of you to have created a picture book for your mum!

dandi - DON'T TELL ANYONE but I feel the same way as you do!! I am feeling really positive about this month but I don't want to jinx things and just set myself up for heartache on Monday. But this watery CM is really leading me to think that things are going well. And I think I might have the little tug back, but on the left side this time. And I've done 2 pretty bonehead things in the past day so I'm hoping that's the scatterbrain symptom. And having some little twingy cramps every now and then too. And could have fallen asleep on the couch last night at 7. And...haha that's it.

so one bonehead thing was that I thought yesterday was 11dpiui and that's actually today. How does one lose track of which day they are on?? :shrug:


----------



## Dandi

Ellie- it sounds like you have covered your chances really well this month! I hope you get your crosshairs tomorrow. You did all you could this month, so now it's just a matter of waiting... the hardest part.

Pothole- I'm sorry that you were having a dark spell, but it's completely understandable. This stuff can really put you through the ringer emotionally. You did all that be expected of any of us, you dealt with it, had your down time, then move on and focus on your next opportunities. You're so strong! Good luck scoring some cheap drugs. The price tag on those things are unreal. 

Mdc- You know how this goes. We vent, have a brief pity party, then suck it up, put on our happy, PMA armor again, and try to make fertilty struggles our bitch . There's no such thing as overboard here (at least I don't think we've seen that yet, it could still happen from any of us at any point though, lol). I hope you hear from the doctor soon so you'll know what's next. I'm hoping all hopes that there's no more hcg and that you're about to O on your own!

Wish- I love you symptoms!!! Love them! It's so hard to be optimism and also not feel like you're jinxing things. Monday, Monday, Monday! Just three more wake-ups!

I decided to embrace the crazy that I'm feeling and I went and bought a bunch of dollar store tests. I started testing this morning, which is way too early at cd6. But I thought what the heck. This may be the last month that I test early for quite some time if I'm going to be doing trigger shots starting next month. So I'm just going to keep hope alive and test everyday until AF shows.:wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

go dandi!! be crazy, girl! I almost bought tests today but was too distracted by my lack of internet and the fact that I should start paying rent at the coffee shop. Also, I posted my thoughts about the watery CM being from Crinone and another woman who is on it said she sees the same thing. Boo. Have to throw that symptom out. BUT - I think I mentioned that I have to 'manually' clean things out from the Crinone. Well, while all up in there, i also check my CP and I also have a similar thing going on - CP is high, VERY soft and my canal is just super squished like last time. 
My fingers are cramping from being crossed so much!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi and Wish, I know I have said this before but I am crossing every part of my body for you two!

Dandi, yes super early but you have some great symptoms already. 

Wish, each pregnancy and symptoms are different. Someone's non-preggo symptoms could be your preggo ones. I am a firm believer what is different for you in a cycle is news headed in the right direction!


----------



## Mdc

Tick tock tick tock now I just have to wait sigh. Hcg=5 so the RN is staffing with the doc on Monday. Really 5...5 is the cut off for preggo, so either more blood next week or maybe a D&C. Please no D&C. Sigh...


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh, seriously?! I will be crushed for you if you have a d&c at this point. If it's necessary, it will be a step in the right direction to get that next bfp, but I know the thought of it must sound so discouraging for you right now. I hope they will do another blood test and see a decrease next week! This road to motherhood sure hasn't been smooth for any of us, hang in there warrior!


----------



## Mdc

Yeah kind of a bummer. I had one already so hoping not. Not a good experience the first time with only a local...worst case of the do it again I am going to be knocked out. 

You are totally right though road is tough, but willing to do what ever it takes! I am women hear me roar :haha:


----------



## elliecain

Oh no, Mdc, I'm so sorry. You've had such a horrible time of it, I really hope it goes by itself. Is that why no ovulation then? Once your hcg is lower, did they say you should ovulate?
It must be such a bummer having to keep waiting, so frustrating. The 2ww is bad enough, but you are really being made to be patient. I'm sure you will get your lo soon, keep hanging in there. You will be such a brilliant mum and I just know it's going to happen for you. I'm sorry I can't offer anything more constructive right now, I wish I could hug you.


----------



## Pothole

Looks like a 19 and a 17 on left and a 20 and 18 on right. Trigger tomorrow night, iui on Tuesday. Never waited that long before. Maybe it's the magic trick. And Tuesday is our 14th anniversary, so I'm calling it a sign.


----------



## Star2011

Oh Mdc, i do pray you dont have to do another D&C. Praying that your levels are 0 next week. Hang in there, you will definately arise above these challenges and will be celebrating with your LO. 

Good luck Pothole. Those are good size follies. Its a sign doe sure. 

Dandi, Wish, Ellie, Just- Cant wait to hear the good news of your BFPs. I think you ladies are the only ones who are in the tww now..... Fx.

Krasa- Thinking about you lady. Hoping are getting close to ivf. Praying for the best in all that. 

Hello to Left, Sugar- our cheerleaders. 

Afm, almost done with the wait. Drs appt on mon then hopefully back to ttc. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Ours will be a laid back one.


----------



## Dandi

Great follies Pothole! I hope this is it for you!

Yay Star! I hope the dr appt goes well and you're cleared to get back in the saddle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, pothole! those are great follies! I'm surprised they aren't triggering you tonight out of fear you'll ovulate on your own! either way - GET IT!! Be sure to BD again after the IUI and the next day/night! :)

mdc - oh boy. That last little stretch of the road....well, SUCKS. One woman was telling me it took her 9 weeks to get from 5 to 0. Not to scare you, that seems to be the odd case. I don't know why it would take the body THAT long to get back down. I hope you don't have to have another D&C. Really keeping my fingers crossed that the next time you give blood, you're down to zero. 

dandi - I hope you're doing well! my TWW partner in crime! :) 

star - good luck with your appt on Monday! Hoping for stellar news and a giant green light!

ellie - I hope you're doing well - only a few more days and we can start symptom spotting with you too! not to promote the crazy...

just - how are you feeling?

left/sugar - hi preggos! :) sugar - did you try that jello mix trick that pothole suggested? so curious about that.

afm - I think i got a little overzealous yesterday. If I really take a step back and look at all of my 'symptoms', I really have none. It's annoying. I know that, in and of itself, can be a symptom but I'm less optimistic today and trying to check myself back into reality. I really really do want to go get a test, though. But I know DH won't like me 'breaking the rules' :haha:


----------



## Mdc

You guys are so great and it makes me tear up a little how supportive you all are. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Pothole, holy moly those are awesome follies. I have a feeling he stars are aligning for you this time!

Star, hoping you get great news on Monday. You have been patient beyond patient and it is time for you!

Wish, at least I am not the only one. So oddly enough that makes me feel better. I cannot wait to hear the news on Monday...good news that is.


----------



## elliecain

Pothole, your follies sound awesome! Good luck for the next few days!

So, my crazy is starting to ramp up! My temps pre-ovulation were rocky and annoying, so I'm really glad I used the opks and checked my cm, so I was quite sure about ovulation. Now, 4dpo, they are starting to look lovely. Also, my cover line is the same as the bfp month. 

Only 11 days left to get through. I'm on half term the week after next, so I should be nice and chilled out around implantation time... my implantation dip was 9dpo before and I'm hoping it's then again so I can start the symptom spotting next weekend!!!


----------



## sugargully

I tried the jello drink using lemon flavor. It made a nice thick drink. However my taste buds are off and creamy textures are difficult right now too. I bet if I had a cold or the flu it would be very soothing. Unfortunately I just couldn't get it down. Toast and crackers are my go to for now. Also I try to never get empty bc that's a trigger for the nausea.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, ellie! I agree, your temps look awesome! :)

good to know, sugar. I'm glad you found a little something. I think someone else on another thread used milk.

I hope you're all having a great weekend! 

I woke up to a bit of cramping and spotting, unfortunately. Light pink and only a little bit. It's far too late to implant, I assume (13dpiui). 
I'm a little emotional but trying to keep it in check. I continued to take my crinone so it's stopped but I know it's lurking. I was exhausted last night but I get that way before AF. I'm so pissed. I know, I know - it can still happen and I'm not out until full flow happens but that prob won't happen until I'm off the crinone. So tomorrow's test will just confirm the BFN and we'll get AF a few days after. :grr:
I'm having a few beers while watching football today. Or wine. Or something. :wine:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - your temps look awesome! I hope they stay sky high, besides one dip in a few days! ;)

sugar - good to know. I'm sorry you're still feeling crappy - only a few more weeks to go.

I hope you're all having a great weekend! 

I woke up with some small cramps and spotting this morning. I assume it's far too late for implantation at 13dpiui so I assume as well that tomorrow's test will result in a BFN. I was exhausted last night around 7, which is a sign of AF too. The spotting has stopped for now, but I think that's due to my continuing the Crinone, as instructed. I'm pretty emotional but keeping it in check. Just pissed. I know, I know - I'm not out until full flow is here, but I'm convinced the Crinone is keeping it at bay. So I am going to have some wine or beer while watching football on this chilly autumn day and try to make the most of it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well that's fun. my internet is still acting up so both of my posts posted b/c I thought the first one was lost. FML today!! excuse my language!!!


----------



## elliecain

Wish, I'm sorry you feel AF is on her way. What happens with crinone? I don't even know what it is... How long will you use it? Enjoy your drink and footie and have a nice cuddle with your OH. xx


----------



## Dandi

Ugh, Wish. I'm sorry. Holding on to some hope for you, but sending :hugs: 

Afm, kinda losing that hopefulness I had a few days ago. My temp have fallen to coverline. We're in the middle of a cold snap and our bedroom is freezing (bc I refuse to turn on the heat in October in Georgia) and my nose is stuffy so I've been mouth breathing when I wake up. I'm sure those factors are effecting my temps but to see them so low is discouraging. I had some nausea yesterday, but then I remembered that it's probably a side effect of this metformin. Still some cramping and some twingy boob pain, but nothing consistent or enough to make me too hopeful. Testing every day though like a crazy person!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I am sorry you are having such a sucky day, and enjoy your wine. I am hoping tomorrow will be a surprise for you :hugs: Curse away! It always makes me feel better. 

Dandi, ugh temps never play nice, but cramping and twinge boob thing sounds like a lovely sign. Test away! What dpo are you?

As for me I am trying to take it easy, and had a lovely day with a nice long walk around the lake. For the next week going vegetarian and gluten free (thank God wine does not have gluten :haha: ) to see if some loving my body helps it get back on track. Ok, yeah and the couple of extra pounds I would like to say bye bye too should go away. A good friend is coming by tonight who is also having fertility problems, and it is always fun to vent about all this crap. So on the menu tonight is roasted carrot and turmeric soup with sweet potato, pomegranate salad with pistachio and feta...and of course a little Pinot.


----------



## elliecain

Yum, the food sounds ace Mdc! Hope you had fun and a good chance to get the ttc stuff off your chest xx

Dandi, when is af due? Hope the temps sort themselves out xx

Afm, I had a temp dip today... I think! Anyone know what best to do? I took it at 6am, as always, but saw it dip to coverline so took it again less than 5 mins later and it was back up near where it has been. I've left it as the low one, but I have no idea if that is accurate. I guess I'll see what happens tomorrow. 4dpo could be anything, but not likely to be implantation really. I also have a lot of cmc. Like, loads!!! Not sure what that means either and really shouldn't be symptom spotting yet, I told myself to wait until Friday for all that... I just can't help it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - hooray for a dip!! I hope it means really good things for you this month! As far as what to 'do' - I'm becoming the worst person to ask about this b/c when I mention the things I've found to 'do' to help things along to the ladies at my RE's office, they all giggle. There are lots and lots of old wives (and new wives, prob!) tales out there but your body is going to do what it needs to do when it needs to do it. But, they've also said, as long as it's something healthy (like the pineapple core to help implantation), then what's the harm? You're eating pineapple, after all!

mdc - that sounds like a good plan! I could never go vegetarian - I give you a lot of credit. Besides not being very satiating for me, it just seems like a whole lot more work and I'm lazy. I hope your body responds in kind to you!

dandi - I'm going to continue holding out hope for you and hope this was just a wacky temp day. When is AF due for you? I love that you're keeping with the testing - sometimes it helps keep the sanity instead of driving it up!

everyone else - hope you had a great weekend and have a great week planned coming up! star - aren't you up this week to get back in the game? krasa - how's your waiting game going? just - you should be O'ing soon, right? pothole - how are you doing, hon?

afm - just went to give the blood. I woke up with slightly heavier spotting today and had more yesterday evening, so I know she's coming. It's ok - we already have a new plan in place, just have to get approved for it. And hopefully, if the meds aren't crazy expensive, we can just jump right into that cycle. And now I know what Crinone does if I'm NOT preg, so less of a guessing game next time! it does NOT give me sore boobs, cramps and hold off AF indefinitely. It does hold off AF about 3 days longer than my regular LP, so that's great. Process of elimination is the name of this game.
I felt so sad, though - DH mentioned how he's been thinking of what to do for my 40th. He's so over surprise things, and I am too, and he said he'd like to turn the tables and surprise our guests with an announcement if things worked out this time. :( That would have worked out well, since my bday is at the beginning of Dec.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wish-Ugh. Holding out hope for you as well. This stuff is enough to make anyone want a few beverages on its best day and when things like what you're going through crop up, you've earned them. :hugs: Glad you have another plan in place and will keep fingers crossed that you can just go ahead with it.

Dandi-could the cold snap itself drop your temps? I don't know enough about what a cold spell in Georgia feels like. At any rate, I'm still keeping everything crossed. If you're anything like me feeling positive and its reversal can change by the hour. Hang in there girl.

Mdc-praying that you don't have to do the d&c. I can't imagine having to go through that and wait even longer for your cycle to even back out.

Ellie-Sounding really good, girl! 

Pothole, awesome follies! Today is the day, right?

Sugar, sorry to hear about your morning sickness. But I'm sort of glad you have it too, if that makes sense? 

Dandi, Star, Justme, and anyone else I may have missed, hi! And happy Monday to us all.

Afm, I too needed a break from the internets, as my attitude was p*** poor there for a while with all the extraneous stuff DH and I have been going through. I didn't want to bring that attitude to our thread! But, I'm keeping the positives in mind. CD 13, still waiting for my appt. Less than a week. By this time next week, I'll have a much more clear idea of when the show may proceed down the roadway. :)

Love to all you girls!


----------



## Dandi

Oh Wish, I just hate that for you. You could still get some surprise news today, as many women spot when af is supposed to arrive when pregnant. I can hear that you've resolved yourself that it's not in the cards though and I totally get that. You're right though, now you know what crinone does and you just move forward with more knowledge and experience than you had last month. 

Yay Krasa, only a week to go! I'm so excited for you to find out what's in store. I hope it flies by. 

Hi everyone else! Hope you're having a great Monday!

Since I ran out of opks and I'm not positive how the alcohol last weekend effected my temps, I could really be anywhere from 7-11 dpo (as far as I can tell from playing around on ff). I'm splitting the difference and saying 9 dpo today. Temp is still pretty low near the coverline, but I know the temp of my bedroom is messing with it. When I woke up this morning it was 52 degrees in my house (37 outside, that's super cold for Georgia in October). I could barely feel my toes. I finally caved and turned the heat on. I'll probably go ahead and turn it on tonight too so I can see what my temp does tomorrow when I'm not shivering all night. In other news, I got a little excited at Ulta yesterday and this morning I tried contouring my face. I've never looked so ridiculous and washed out in my life. Praying for no meetings today. All I want to do is get home and wash my face, lol.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I would use the lower one since, but I like the idea of seeing what tomorrow brings. 

Wish, ugh I hate that you are spotting. I am still hoping the blood work comes back with exciting news, but glad you are getting your plan set up just in case. Dh's idea is so sweet for the bday surprise still a chance but there is also Xmas coming up. You WILL get there and soon!

Krasa, sorry about all the drama. Wow, next week and a plan I am so excited for you and cannot wait to hear the plan. 

Dandi, ummm brrrr! Glad you turned on the heater I would have been dying. Sorry about the makeup I tried it once also and it did not go well at all. 

So I am patiently (ok maybe not so patiently) waiting for the RN to call. I am still hoping she just gives the go ahead to start Provera. I did have a pretty big temp drop so who knows and I would love the witch to spontaneously get here. I started a November BFP thread and now I may not even get to participate :doh: Oh well, if not at least I can cheer on other BFPs.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well full AF just got here - it's fine. I didn't even bother with the Crinone this morning, why waste it? I haven't gotten the call yet - wouldn't that be something if she was like 'guessss what?? it's good news!!' hahaha I'd die. Really. like fall on the floor.

krasa - I hope you and DH are able to work through those extraneous things. I hate when someone on the outside screws up your universe like that!! 

dandi - holy crap, that's hysterical! I'm so sorry!! I'm sure it doesn't look anywhere near as bad as you think. And that's CHILLY for GA! that's like New England-style chilly, which is exactly where we've been for a few days. We had to break down and turn our heat on this weekend too. My FIL has had the pellet stove going for about a week now and we had a fire in our fireplace yesterday (along with the wine and football, so it was a cozy day :)) I hope your temps creep back up soon. Brrr....

mdc - FX'ed on the provera!! I want your body to get this show on the road too. Enough's enough. 

popping in and out of here today b/c my stupid internet is STILL spotty. Screw comcast. I already called DirecTV to change over to them if Comcast can't fix things this week. This is utter nonsense.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well full AF just got here - it's fine. I didn't even bother with the Crinone this morning, why waste it? I haven't gotten the call yet - wouldn't that be something if she was like 'guessss what?? it's good news!!' hahaha I'd die. Really. like fall on the floor.

krasa - I hope you and DH are able to work through those extraneous things. I hate when someone on the outside screws up your universe like that!! 

dandi - holy crap, that's hysterical! I'm so sorry!! I'm sure it doesn't look anywhere near as bad as you think. And that's CHILLY for GA! that's like New England-style chilly, which is exactly where we've been for a few days. We had to break down and turn our heat on this weekend too. My FIL has had the pellet stove going for about a week now and we had a fire in our fireplace yesterday (along with the wine and football, so it was a cozy day :)) I hope your temps creep back up soon. Brrr....

mdc - FX'ed on the provera!! I want your body to get this show on the road too. Enough's enough. 

popping in and out of here today b/c my stupid internet is STILL spotty. Screw comcast. I already called DirecTV to change over to them if Comcast can't fix things this week. This is utter nonsense.


----------



## Star2011

Krasa- sometimes one needs some break from the internet. We understand. So happy for you that in less than a week you will know the full plan. All the best. 

Wish- am really holding on some faith for your results. Am glad you have plans in place. On a side note.... December is a busy month for you, your birthday, annivesary, christmas! Praying that the universe can add you a bfp in the mix of all these celebrations. 

Ellie- for sure tomorrow will shade some light on what is going on with your temps. Fx. 

Dandi- i turned my heat on like last week. ... Its been cold here. Hopefully tomorrows temp will let you know what is going on. Fx

Mdc- waiting is so hard. Did she call already? Hopefully AF decides to come today if not the Provera will do the trick. I ll stop by your November Bfp thread later today. I am also going to be hoping for a November bfp of if i get the go ahead from the Doc today. 

Hello to everyone else. 

On my way to the Dr. Will update you later today. Hopefully i get the green light. Am ready to start ttc again. Lets see what the Dr will say.


----------



## Star2011

Wish am sorry about AF. We must have be posted the same time.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, well crap that is not what we wanted to hear. Glad you had some wine yesterday. 

Star, good luck today. And happy birthday right?


----------



## Star2011

Thanks for the birthday wishes Mdc.. Its on 21, i turn 39:)

We got the green light to DTD but to wait one more cycle/month for my uterus to be fully healed before i ttc. He knows i went to see the RE he recommened and he told go ahead with IVF if i want to but to pls give my uterus time to heal to be able to carry a baby. So, i ll wait until Dec ttc. My next cycle start next week (thats my Nov cycle) and next one after that starts Nov 25-28( Dec cycle) So technically i ll start around mid Dec. Thats not far right? Just trying to tell myself that its not that far.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh happy birthday, star!!! did you get the green light?

so I just got off the phone with the RE office and we are going to start right in on cycle #3 - BCP starts on Wed. Unless the pharmacy calls back with a ridiculous price other than what they quoted earlier. We're switching up the meds a bit this time - Lupron and then Gonal-F 2x a day for 12 days. I better respond b/c we're not doing the extra week of meds to see if I get one follicle, only to do another IUI. If I don't respond, we'll cancel.

I'm going into the office for all-day working sessions for the next 2 days so I prob won't be on. I hope to read some great news when i return on Thurs!! Ta ta! I'll miss you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA missed each other again!!!


----------



## Star2011

I know Wish.


----------



## Dandi

Happy (almost) Birthday Star! December is seriously not far at all. And waiting for that extra healing makes sense. At least you can practice!:winkwink: 

Dammit Wish. I so wanted that unplanned iui to be a happy suprise for you. :hugs: That's awesome that you're going to be able to jump right into a new ivf cycle though. I hope the new med plan this cycle is just what you needed! Follies better cooperate!


----------



## Star2011

Thank you wish and Dandi for the almost birthday greetings. 

I am hoping for the best with the new protocol Wish.


----------



## Mdc

Star, I am not sure how you are so patient, but hopefully Dec will be the month for both of us. I will explain below. 

Wish, sounds like you are ready to rock and roll. 

Well this good news doc is not worried about hcg however she is putting my on estrogen to 'promote uterine healing'...healing my a$$ what they should say is that they are preventing me from O'ing. A sono on the 6th, THEN Provera 10 days, THEN cd1 3-7 days after that and wait my impatient self another 16 days to O. To use Wish's term FML! Some of you have had to put TTC on hold for one reason or another so I know you feel my pain. 

Yes, I know I am throwing a hissy, and I know she is doing the right thing. Ahhh, I feel like the universe is trying to get me to be not so impatient and is throwing the proverbial book at me saying if you are going to not listen to me this is going to been a long end of the year 2015. I need to remind myself it is only a 2 1/2 week delay. It could be worse, but damn this sucks.


----------



## Star2011

I hear you Mdc, the wait sucks. I hate waiting too but i have no choice at the moment but to wait. The docs know what they are doing. Those 21/2 weeks will go so fast. You are allowed to be mad at the universe, throw a hissy, curse away, its all good. I am glad there is something in place to bring AF out from her hiding place. By the time you are ready to ttc your uterus will all be ready to carry that LO. 

Gosh I also pray and pray that I get damn good news in December after this wait!


----------



## Dandi

Here's to hoping December brings all of us good news!!!


----------



## Star2011

Dandi thats right and we will all be holding our LO in 2016! 

Have a good Tuesday everyone:)


----------



## krasavitsa147

Amen, Dandi!


----------



## Pothole

Happy anniversary to us! DH contributed a solid 6.9 million. Considering that he spent all weekend in the guest bathroom heaving his guts up, I call it a win. We didn't fall anywhere near the "no more than 5 days no less than 2" rule, so I was nervous. I definitely ovulated today. The pain was extraordinary. It's odd to feel before the iui, since usually I feel it the day after. Maybe waiting an extra day for growth is the trick for us. Fingers crossed. Tonight we are going to a restaurant called Saskatoon. They serve massive steaks and wild game, which he loves. They also serve this wonderful dark brown bread with slabs of butter, which is what I would choose if I only had one food left in the world. So I'm off to carb town. Hopefully we aren't in too deep of a food coma to get some BD in tonight!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, Are you still testing?

Star, I agree we all deserve a break here!

Pothole, that sounds so promising! And ohhh...I love carb town :winkwink:

I started my estrogen like a good girl. Also got some horrible news that someone I kind of knew just passed away from ovarian cancer. So sad, she was in her 30s and was having some pains but did not follow up until it was really advanced. Kind of helps me keep things in perspective.


----------



## Dandi

Yeah, still testing like a crazy person. I got a little excited this morning bc I thought I was about to see something but it ended up being an indention. Bfns for me. I just started the slightest spotting when I got home and now I think I feel cramps coming on, so I'm probably out. I'm nervous for what the early spotting may mean though bc if I start early it's going to throw off my work schedule so badly if I have to go to the RE before Monday. 

That's so sad for that woman. So young!

Pothole, good luck this month. Dinner sounds delicious!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh ladies it so busy in here , its a full time job keeping up !!! Ill do a full post when I get home form work but for now just popping in to say hi :) xxx


----------



## sugargully

I'm saying Hi too! Hello everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! back from my fun 2-day working session with my team. I don't remember if I posted it here (b/c we weren't allowed to talk about it) but my company sold off half of it, so there are a TON of changes going on. I'm staying with the same company so the only big changes for me are that we're now a company of about 50 people instead of a little over 100, and my part of the company is the 'wave of the future' part so it's a high risk/high reward thing. Exciting but nerve-wracking all at the same time! Anyway...blah blah work blah blah.

mdc - ugh. WAITING. It's nature's torture chamber, I swear it. On the one, logical, hand - I'm glad they are giving you something to completely heal. On the other hand, boooooo for your body not just doing it on its own in a quicker manner. On a third hand - we won't be far apart if we both get BFPs this cycle!! IT. WILL. HAPPEN. I'm going to get us all 'dammit dolls' - have you seen those? 
Separately, that's so sad about the woman you knew. 

dandi - ugh, i'm sorry about all of your BFNs and the spotting. But I'm HOH for you until that nasty :witch: shows!! What dpo are you today? what are the next steps for next cycle, should there be one? I forget, I'm so sorry. So many of us are having tests and appointments now! :) My old brain can't keep them all straight.

pothole - you need to write a blog or something. You are so creative with your thoughts. I would love an annual pass to Carb Town, please? Steaks and bread and wine - these are a few of my FAY-vorite things! plus pizza. I should weigh 300lbs. ANYWAY - good luck on this round!!! I hope you start feeling things in t-7 days!

star - I hope this natural cycle just works and you don't have to move to Dec. Things like that happen - just when you're about to get some assistance, BOOM! natural BFP! Fx'ed!

krasa - how are you doing, dear?

left/sugar - hello preggos!! :)
sugar - is the ms starting to pass yet? are you getting anything close to a bump?

afm - started BCP last night, I almost forgot! I had to get back out of bed to take it. I was so wiped out from work that I just couldn't wait to crawl into bed, I guess. So I'll be on that until 11/1. We have a few plans this weekend to look forward to so I don't think the wait will be as torturous this time around, which is REALLY good. Maybe I'll even go into the office next week for a day and break up the routine again. Then it's Halloween, then I stop my BCP and get ready for my family visit to NC on 11/5. I think I'll start my meds while I'm down there and I go in for my first follie check on 11/11. If the follies are playing along, we should only have 12 days of stimulation (that's all I am purchasing in meds, anyway). So if I start stims on 11/7, we could trigger on the 19th, retrieve on the 21st and then transfer on.....Thanksgiving!! HAHAHAHA! I'm supposed to host that day! uh oh.... we'd literally be putting a turkey in the oven for some cooking....:rofl:


----------



## Dandi

Ugh!!! I just typed a whole long post and BnB ate it. I hate when that happens. 

"we'd literally be putting a turkey in the oven for some cooking...." Bahahahaha! I think that will bring good luck for your little butterball!

I'm CD 2, she came late yesterday afternoon. If FF had my O right, that's only a 10 day luteal phase, which has me nervous. Oh well, onward! I go in to the RE in a bit to do the baseline blood and ultrasound I think, get my femara to start tomorrow, and learn how to do the fsh injections I guess. I'm squeamish though and won't be able to do them to myself and DH can't make it to the appointment today for instruction, so I hope he doesn't kill me with an air bubble or anything. I'm nervous, but excited to start this IUI cycle. Definitely not overly optimistic, but cautiously hopeful and a little bit sad to be honest. We know that if this doesn't work in a few rounds, that's pretty much the end of the road for us as far as trying to make our own baby. We've decided to go ahead and look into starting the adoption process while going through these iuis the next few months. That way if nothing happens, we've already made some progress down the next road. 

I hope everyone is having a great week! I'm so looking forward to the weekend, one more day!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, sounds like things are working out for you super great with the job reorg and on the turkey basting front. :rofl: I had not seen the dammit dolls so I had to look it up. What a great idea, probably better than the pen I threw against the wall that broke when I heard the news. :haha: It will be awesome when (yeah when) we are bump buddies! I did the math and I could have my IUI anywhere between 12/1 and 12/9, of course right when I am trying to schedule out of town meetings. So we will just have to see. I blocked off the first week and Dec so far and really trying to get one of my meetings not to happen then. If this month I have to travel I will definitely take vacation days next month around O time. Geez so complicated!

Dandi, ugh about the witch and the LP. Glad you have a plan though even adoption wow! I know that is such a personal decision, and DH and I also discussed that as an option if all fails. However, I have a good feeling about the IUI and am so excited for you!

So I feel like the estrogen is making me bloated, although it really shouldn't and it is likely in my head. I have really been GF/carb free/ veggie only and have probably gained a little despite also keeping up with the gym. REALLY! On brighter news, I am getting packed for Yosemite and we leave tomorrow :happydance: I am not much of a camper, but there will be family, wine, and of course s'mores. Cannot wait to hike and snuggle around the fire.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - I have a good feeling about this IUI too. FX'ed so hard. I love that you are thinking about getting the adoption stuff moving too. I still struggle with that option, personally. I know exactly how you feel with your sadness, though. My eternal optimism went into this IVF stuff not even thinking 'failing' is an option. It's just what it's going to take to make me preg, right? Well, after this last round, DH was like 'we're in this knowing it's going to take but there's a possibility it won't'. Well, maybe YOU are keeping that in mind but I'm not!! haha 
Just a note - the first shot is the worst b/c of the anticipation. I promise it's not as bad as your head makes it think and then the rest are cake.

I forget who was talking about the RE meds and the costs before - star or krasa? shop around first - that was a mistake I made and I just went through my Rx provider's pharmacy and everything was charged for at full price. So I basically hit my lifetime limit in one cycle. If I had gone through Apothecary by Design first, then I could have been covered on a couple of rounds. You can find out if your RE office coordinates with an Rx vendor and maybe get a discount that way too. Mine told me about their former relationship with theirs but I didn't quite know that they meant to GET my drugs through them. 

mdc - your weekend plans sound so awesome. I love camping and Yosemite is someplace we definitely want to go to. Especially after visiting Yellowstone last year. Family, wine, s'mores and fires are also some of my favorite things!!! if your IUI is that week, that would be during my TWW so we def wouldn't be far apart at all. And I think Dandi is right in front of me. And Star is right behind you. Let's get us all some Christmas presents! Squeal!


----------



## Star2011

Yay for Christmas babies! Am right behind you guys. I cant start ttc until mid Dec. 

Dandi- I have a good feeling about your IUI. Am so optimistic. You will be due sometimes in July Dandi. Am just being excited for you. All the best with those injections and femara this cycle. 

Mdc- Beginning of this week was not so good for you with AF and person you knew passing. That is sad. Makes us listen to our body when some parts start acting differently. I am glad the week is ending in a good note. How many days to go with the estrogen? Enjoy your weekend. 

Wish- I am hopeful for this round. Cant believe you are on the way to good news. You will soon be baking a turkey inside you. Am already excited. Thats some change there with your job. But sometimes better the devil you know than the angel you dont know right. Thanks for advice on meds Wish. Will check that out. 

Left and Sugar its alway always nice to hear from you ladies. 

Ellie hope your tww is going well

Krasa appt is almost here. Thinking about you. 

Just- Are you on your tww too? Hows the wedding preparations going?

Pothole- Good luck. 


Afm, am counting days until am back to ttc. About 49 days to go. Yes am literally counting.


----------



## Dandi

Mdc your weekend sounds awesome, I'm jealous! I love camping, fires, smores, it sounds lovely. Have a great time! I hope you can get your schedule worked out for December. You're right that it's so complicated. I had e everything lined up with my work schedule for this cycle to kick off next week and now the early af has thrown it all off. I actually had to tell my boss today what's going on to explain why I had to miss some important meetings today and why ill have more leave next week. Good luck timing it right!

Star, I love the countdown!!! 49 and ticking!

Wish, I'm going to borrow some of your eternal optimism for this cycle, lol. I'm fresh out at the moment, but I'm sure it'll come back in a few days. Adoption is definitely a big decision and unfortunately it can come with some sadness when it comes about at the same time another dream may be dying. We knew we had a desire to adopt early on though and had the conversation before we even got engaged. DH was the first biological child in his family after 3 generations of adoptions, so it's always been in his heart. We thought we might complete our family with an adoption someday, but I didn't think we'd be starting our family that way. I'm ok with it if that's what happens though. We'll see how these iuis go. 

Hi to the rest of you ladies! 

Today went well I think. I have to complain about one thing though. I hate when they ask a cryptic question during the ultrasound and it seems to happen to me often. Today it was, "hmm, day 2 huh? Are you sure you've had full flow? Bright red?" Uh, yes I'm sure. I'm of advanced maternal age, I've had a lot of periods and know what to look for. Are you saying something looks off with my lining, bc i wish you'd just say so before all of the worst case scenarios flood through my head! Ugh. Anyway, I came home with my goody bag of femara, gonal f, and trigger. I'm so glad that I know the price of wish's ivf meds so that I felt grateful for what could have seemed like an outrageous pharmacy bill. I got my lesson and learned how to "mix and stick." I start meds tomorrow, finish Tuesday, BD Thursday, ultrasound next Friday, iui likely sometime between Halloween and November 2!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - I don't know if you've ever tried this, but bring along the following: reese's peanut butter cups, andes candies/york peppermint patties, nestle crunch bars, or other. Use these in lieu of the regular Hershey bar in your s'mores. Ridiculous. Have a great time!!!

dandi - glad you're all suited up for your week of meds!! Yes, I hate those cryptic questions too. I'm at the point where I can't hide my sarcasm now - 'sooooo - what are you seeing that's making you ask that question?' And I'm happy to share my optimism!!! Let's get these little turkeys in the oven!

star - 48 left! :)

not too much going on here. I'm about to order a straightjacket off of Amazon b/c of my internet issues I've been having for about 2 weeks now. We have yet another comcast person coming out tomorrow morning. They keep telling us that our signal is strong, there's nothing wrong. I keep telling them that my work (voip) phone cuts on and off and is garbled when I'm on a conf call and my laptop sticks all day - email, websites, webexes - EVERYTHING. I can't work like this anymore!!! it's making me so mental!
Nothing TTC going on with me right now, of course. 

anyone besides mdc have good plans for the weekend? we have a birthday dinner at a great restaurant tonight and then a 2 yr old bday party tomorrow. After Comcast guy. ;) Then football on Sunday.


----------



## Dandi

We've got a fun filled weekend of yard work and finishing phase 1 of our kitchen remodel. As it stands now, half of my kitchen cabinets are the old color, half the new color, with no glaze, no doors, and blue painters tape every where. We're hosting a family halloween party next weekend, so it's hustle time now to at least get one side of the cabinets finished so our kitchen doesn't look completely tragic. Then yard work to make it look festive and fallish for the party. I see lots of mums and pumpkins in my future. 

Reese's s'mores are my favorite! Now I'm adding them to the party menu. One won't kill me. 

Comcast is the devil. End of story. We had to cancel with them, switch to DirecTV, and get internet through a designated hot spot added to our cell phone plan, because no one else offers internet in our area... even though we're only 30 minutes from a major metropolitan area. Good luck. I have a special kind of hatred for Comcast. I still have to deal with them on a large contract at work and it grates my nerves every single time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you - I really wish I knew what was going on. It's just our house, no one else. I actually did call DirecTV b/c we have their TV service but unfortunately, my work VoIP and the VPN I sometimes have to log into for work both don't work well (and aren't recommended for use with) HughesNet. Fios doesn't serve my area. So I'm stuck with them.
You may enjoy this (excuse the language - if you haven't figured out by now, I have a trucker mouth sometimes):
https://youtu.be/KMcny_pixDw


----------



## Dandi

HAHAHAHAHA! I love Funny or Die.


----------



## elliecain

Sorry I've not kept up with what everyone is up to, but good luck to those in any kind of wait!

We have some fun plans. DH's new rock band have their dress rehearsal tomorrow for their first gig and wives & girlfriends are invited... My first time as a wag! Sunday will mostly be spent cleaning the house prior to MIL's stay from Monday to Wednesday. I'm on half term break now for a week, which is just as well because I've got a stinking cold :( 

As for ttc stuff, I'm now 9dpo and still waiting. It's torture, but at least I'm on the home straight now. Somehow the second half of the 2ww isn't so bad because the end is in sight! My temps are looking good, though I didn't have 9dpo dip like the bfp cycle. I had a 5dpo one instead!

I think I can officially start symptom spotting now, so I'm going with copious ccm and sore/swollen boobs. I'd include sore throat but that's just my cold.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Hi Girls!

A quick update, since I'm at work. The RE appt went just fine. When I start is going to depend on (of course) when the witch shows. It appears I'm on the very cusp of an "uptime" for my clinic, where patients start cycles. If the witch shows up by or on the 5th, I start my bcp that day, and start stimming two weeks after that. If she shows up on the 6th (as she's supposed to), then I start the bcp the following cycle, and stims at the end of that cycle. 

We are doing PGS, so it will be a frozen transfer either way, and the way the dates work out I will either wait one cycle between ER and frozen transfer or go straight from the cycle of ER into a frozen transfer cycle. I thought it would take a lot longer to get the PGS results back, but it only takes two weeks.

My RE is great-loved him and the nurses. He called my ovaries "non age-appropriate" which made me laugh. 

My insurance coverage is better than I thought. Only the embryo transfer counts against the 25k lifetime cap-so we have more chances than we thought. We were under the impression that we were only going to have the one shot at this-not so, thank god.

More later-this is what I can remember off the top of my head. Will give full scoopage to you all (and get caught up on where everyone is) a bit later or over the weekend.

Love to all you girls!


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed ellie!!! what's a 'wag'? Wife At a Gig? haha What does DH play? Are they a known band or still climbing their way up? That sounds fun - have a blast. Your symptoms sound awesome - can't wait to hear on Monday!! When are you going to test? And having cold-like symptoms have been some other people's first sign of things - I hope it's that for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

we posted at the same time, krasa! That's GREAT news!!! Come on AF, make an early appearance on 11/5!!! I'm so happy for you that your monetary expectations are being exceeded as well. That's the worst part of this whole thing, i think.


----------



## elliecain

Oh Krasa, that's so exciting. Let's hope she either comes early or not at all!!!

WAGs are Wives And Girlfriends. Usually applied to those of footballers but DH thought it would be funny if I were his WAG!!!
DH plays lead guitar. He's played for years and is really good but only just joined this band. They had some local success previously, with a different guitarist, but haven't started gigging with current line up yet. Their first gig with him is next month :)

I have read about cold symptoms being a common sign because your immune system is weakened around implantation. Probably just a bug from school... I'm not going to test again until Thursday because I hate bfn. I did one the other day for a laugh, knowing it was way too early. I just wanted to poas and decided to get it out of my system when the bfn was probable, if that makes any sense at all!!?!?

I actually feel kind of rough right now. If it's because I'm pregnant, I'm fine with feeling ill. If I'm not, ugh.

Annoying pregnant colleague is off sick again. She got pregnant really easily and then told everyone as soon as she missed her period and has been off sick so often since. I didn't like her before but I've got zero sympathy for her now. Might sound callous, but she's really annoying. Anyway, I'm allowed to express my sour grapes on here, aren't I?!

Love to you all, my wonderful future mother girls :)


----------



## Dandi

YAY Krasa! I'm so glad you know your plan now and it sounds great! Fingers crossed that AF decided to come early this time so you can get a jump on things. That's a wonderful surprise with your insurance coverage. Can't wait for more updates! "non age appropriate".... I love it!

Ellie, I sure hope that cold is a sign! Kudos to you for trying to stick it out until Thursday. It's so hard not to test early when you think you have some symptoms, hang in there girlie!


----------



## sugargully

Ellie having a cold was a symptom for me. I hear our immune system is pulling double duty and can't fight off the cold while growing a little one. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## elliecain

So it seems that it is an actual valid symptom, yay! Only problem is that it is screwing my temps because I feel quite ill today and my temp has spiked. I'd love it to be a true triphasic, but I don't actually know what it should be!


----------



## Dandi

Temps look great Ellie! Fx!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Sunday, girls!

Ellie-I'm so hoping that your cold is a symptom and that you're going to be getting good news in the next few days...will you test, or just wait it out? I can totally understand how you hate BFNs. And absolutely, you're allowed to vent a bit about the annoying coworker! I get to avoid that mostly, as my field is entirely male dominated. I feel lucky in that way I guess.

Dandi-Oh, remodeling. I'm not sure which is more fun, remodeling or building new. I built my house around a year and a half ago and moved into it as soon as there was plumbing and worked on it while I was living in it. It's interesting to say the very least. Hope you made solid progress and/or knocked 'er out this weekend. It is such an awesome feeling when it is done and you see the awesome which you created!

Wish-So glad you'll be jumping right back in. If AF cooperates I'll just be a few days behind you starting bc. Is there such a thing as stim buddies? I agree that the money part is the worst thing. Counting my blessings there, as insurance will take a big bite out of the medications and I haven't touched my HSA all year so that helps too.

Star-How's the countdown going? December will be here before you it! Hoping you're doing well and preparing for some serious BDing. It will be a merry Christmas in your house for sure.

Mdc-have you had any changes regarding possible O? forgive me if you've given updates and I missed them...it's so busy in here that when you miss a few days, you miss a lot! Hoping for things to get back to normal for you so you can get back to obsessing like the rest of us! :winkwink:

Pothole, Justme, Left, Sugar, and anyone else I may have missed-hope your week starts off great.

afm, still waiting. :) But, waiting with a plan in mind so that helps. I've never wished for AF to show her ugly-a$$ face but I'm praying that for once, she decides to cooperate! It is going to move fast once it gets moving, that's for sure. I'm going to be doing what my clinic calls "standard" protocol, from reading on the internets I think it is also called mid-luteal lupron protocol? But I may be reading that wrong. To be honest, there was so much information dropped all at once that it is a good thing the nurse calls with instructions for each step. I start bc, then a few days before i take the last pill, I start Lupron injections, then my period starts, then i start taking stims on top of the lupron. Then stim, stim, stim, until it's time for the trigger. I don't know the dosages of what I will do just yet (or maybe they told me, and it is currently lost in the information overload) but I will be getting follistim (600 iu cartridges), menopur (14 freaking vials?!? seriously?!), 10,000 iu of hcg as the trigger, then pio injections. They aren't too concerned with ohss even with the high afc as my doc says my age will work against overstimming. I sure do hope he's right! 

My best to all you soon-to-be-mommies.


----------



## elliecain

Wow, Krasa, that does sound quite complicated! I really hope it all works out. I'd want someone to ring and remind me with all that to remember!

I'm rather ambivalent about testing at the moment... I want to tomorrow but I am also so dreading a bfn that I might just wait it out until Thursday... Also, my MIL is coming to stay tomorrow until Wednesday and we are going to try not to tell anyone next time we get a bfp. If she was staying and I knew, I'd not be able to keep it a secret and then I'd have to tell my parents too!!!

It's killing me though!


----------



## elliecain

I caved in and tested. BFN. Only hope is that af might not be due until Friday, so it might still be too early to tell, but I think I need to prepare myself. So unfair, I really hoped this was it with these temps, must just be that I'm unwell.


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, love it non-age appropriate eggs. Come on witch get with the program!

Dandi, I hope the cabinets went well this weekend. I am going to be nervous for the shot too, but I have heard the first one is really about the anticipation and then they are a breeze. 

Ellie, sorry for the BFN, but you are right it is still early. I would agree about the immune system thing. I had a swollen lymph node the month of my BFP. 

Wish, those smores sound awesome! I will have to do that next time. I hate Comcast also. I have to use VPN and I had a hell of a time in the beginning it was SO frustrating!

Star, I wish I had AF. :hissy: Estrogen is going strong until the 6th. 

We had such a wonderful time this weekend and it was beautiful! We some great hikes to some waterfalls, had a deer right by our tent, as we were eating dinner a raccoon stole my almonds right out of the bag, and got lots of time with my niece and nephew. We did have a scary moment because on the way through the mountains...our breaks overheated and stopped working. Thank God we were just getting past the hairiest part! Now boarding a 5am flight for work, so obviously I did not plan this well, as I had to get up at 230 this morning. I remember the days when that is when I would be getting home from the bars. How things have changed. PS this estrogen sucks! So much water weight and don't get me started on the tons of CM...yuck!


----------



## KileyJean

Just popping in to say Ellie your chart is looking amazing. Looks like the perfect triphasic chart! Don't give up hope yet. Maybe you implanted later than normal. Sending you lots of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - sounds like an amazing weekend and I'm SO happy that it didn't turn into a complete disaster with your brakes!! holy scary! Where are you off to today? I hope AF gets here for you soon but doesn't surprise you in the middle of a meeting or something. 

krasa - yessiree, we can be stim buddies!! I'm doing Lupron too but I don't start it until after BCP is done. Then I stim with Gonal-F 2x/day, which is basically the same thing as Follistim. No Menopur for me this time - I was doing 2 vials/day for 2 weeks or however long that was, so you can go through it really easily depending on how many they have you do a day. And a 'vial' is really just a little nugget of powder that you have to squirt saline on to dissolve. I was originally picturing these full bottles of fluid I'd have to be injecting! 

dandi - how are things going? did the remodel go well this weekend? were you able to finish?

ellie - your temps still look amazing. i'm HOH for you!! I hope you feel better soon, either way. Yuck. and I totally get what you mean about 'getting poas out of your system' - the only time I feel confident in doing that is when I know it's going to be a BFN and I just need to do the action.
Oh, and yes - please vent away about drama queen coworkers. :) I have a friend who basically unfriended another one of hers after she got preg b/c she acted like she was the first person on earth to get preggo. Too high maintenance for me, glad I'm not friends with her.

afm - comcast came and spent 2.5 hrs here the other day but finally found the problem. They weren't psyched that it took them so long and so many visits by so many people in their company to find it, but they did and I am no longer super mental. 
TTC-wise - one more week of BCP. I'm going to see if staying on it one more day will help out with all of the scheduling issues I see. The Thanksgiving Day transfer (potentially - not trying to count chickens before they hatch, here) and having to smuggle drugs to my parents' fridge.
And just a side note - I stopped exercising when I started stimming last month and I was able to maintain the same weight this whole time. My FIL goes out and gets like 10 lbs of Chinese food the other night and that's all I've eaten for most of my meals bc we gave so many leftovers! Up 3 lbs. Enough of that nonsense!! I hate to waste food like that, but dang that's a lot of salt and bad stuff!


----------



## Dandi

Ellie - It's still early and your temps do look great. You still have just as much of a shot this month as you did before you poas. Many times people don't get a + until cd 14 or 16 (trust me, I've done the research, lol!). Keep an eye on those temps and test again Wednesday if af doesn't show. 

Mdc- that sounds like a lovely weekend. Holy sh!t about the brakes though! At that point I would have had to get out on foot and meet everyone else later, lol. I hate the the hormones are giving you the yucks, but all for a good cause. I hope AF shows soon!

Krasa- Also hoping AF shows for you! It's so weird to want her to hurry and show when we hate to see her most months. I really hope you're able to get in on the next round with your doctor's office. How exciting that it could start moving so fast so soon for you!?!

Wish- I hope your plan works so you're not smuggling on a high holiday!

Afm, I'm on day 4 of Femara. After hearing so many Clomid horror stories, I guess I can't really complain, but the Femara is giving me the most crazy vivid dreams. I mean super vivid and one after the other. I haven't really sleep well in days now. I wake up and I feel hungover, not to mention usually pretty weirded out and confused about the intensely awkward things that are happening in my sleep that seem so real. I'll be very glad to take the last dose tomorrow and get some sleep later this week. The injections come tomorrow. I'm so psyching myself out about those. I need to get a grip. I'm sure it'll be fine one the first one is done. I realize I sound like a giant sissy. Ugh. The cabinets didn't go as planned. I had hoped for DH's help, but after his first attempt and having to go back behind him to fix things, it became clear that he's not cut out for that kind of detail work, bless him. So it was a one man show, moving slowly. I've got to go home and do two more coats tonight so I can do glaze tomorrow and hope to get these suckers done before people show up to my house Saturday. One another note, I just got an email that I got an interview! But it's a video interview and I have 48 hours to do it. It couldn't come at a worse time, but I'm going to figure it out and get it done tomorrow night I hope. It's my first interview in years and it's with a computer prompt program, I'm so nervous! It would be a work from home gig though and I really really need to get out my current position. Wish me luck!


----------



## elliecain

Thanks girls. I knew you'd get it!

What's weird is that the test did look like it had a very faint shadow at first and it is quite clear when I open the photo in an app and change the effect. After a few minutes though, the test was totally negative. I'm hoping it's just too early. I think I ovulated a day later than ff says, so only 11dpo today... DH went out and bought some more tests today, so I'll probably do another one tomorrow!

My colleague is a pathetic woman. She told everyone as soon as she missed a period and said she couldn't do all aspects of her job (PE teacher) because it would endanger the baby. Ugh. She then took 2 weeks off and we all thought she'd lost it, but no... just didn't want to overdo it. Back at work for a bit, now off again.

When I got engaged, she was going on about how she wanted her boyfriend to propose. When he did, she told everyone that she had already planned the wedding. I told her it can get quite stressful (this was just before my wedding) and she said that it was planned and not at all stressful! They are getting married next summer, baby must be due next spring sometime, she announced pregnancy last June I think.

She's just one of those people that gets on my nerves. It didn't help that she sneezed and fell pregnant then took all that time off for no reason. I refused to go to a training session that she was in the week after my mc, I just couldn't face being in the same room as her. I feel intense dislike towards her and this upsets me, but I really do. The only way to control it is to avoid her!


----------



## elliecain

Oooo Dandi, good luck with the job interview! Also with the injections. You are really busy at the moment!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck tomorrow with your first injection, dandi! you're going to chuckle as soon as you stick it in. No big deal at all!

ellie - she sounds wretched and not my type of person at all! i'd avoid her like the plague too. I really hope you are on 11dpo and if you had a late implanter, then you're super early to test! :) FX'ed so hard for you!

welp - the change-up in scheduling is a no go. I guess this type of protocol is pretty strict as to when we start things, so I start Lupron next Wed and do that twice a day for the 12 days, then start the Gonal-F that Saturday. So looks like I'm smuggling drugs again. In fact, they need to give me a letter for my flight that says I can carry needles!!
also, i just sent my bday invite list to DH and had my friend's email address in the CC field b/c I didn't know her personal address off the top of my head (used the autofill functionality in email) and forgot to delete her! the email included my notes about talking to my Doc and how I didn't want people to be suspicious at my bday party. Ughhhhh! oh well - I texted her and just asked that she delete it b/c it included personal stuff between DH and I. I really wouldn't care if she knew, but again - we want to keep things quiet.


----------



## Dandi

Ugh! I hate that feeling of panic when you realize you've emailed something to someone that you didn't mean to. Good luck with your smuggling this season!


----------



## elliecain

Arg, nooooo! That feeling of an email/message sent to the wrong person... Horrible! 

I texted DH (when he was my bf) that car sharing with my colleague that week had been "interesting". Aforementioned colleague texted me 10 minutes later to "thank" me... Yikes. Luckily, I hadn't said anything worse!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I know! She's one of my closest friends too, so again, i wouldn't much care. Typically, she would already know. But I got all jittery and nervous when i realized! Thankfully, DH wasn't too concerned.

And I totally forgot to wish you luck in your interview, dandi!! I'm sure you'll knock it out of the park!!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Dandi-GL with your interview! Also hope the injections start off just fine for you. The only injections I've ever given were to my dear departed furbaby. But it really does make a difference (so it seemed) to keep the bevel of the needle up.

Mdc-Sounds like you had a great weekend. I do love that the board gets so quiet on the weekends. Despite everything we all still have our lives keeping us busy!

Wish-so just a bit longer till you start your Lupron. Do you have side effects from it? I know it is different for everyone, but have read everything from no side effects, to headaches, to turning into a crazed emotional wreck. Oh, and i know that "oops" email feeling too...nothing like that dread feeling after you hit send...

Ellie, still holding out hope for you!! Your chart does look awesome!

KileyJean-what a precious profile pic!! Congratulations to you, lady!

Pothole, hope you are doing ok. 

Star, how is the countdown going? Thinking of you!

afm, still waiting. :) Knowing that the start of the IVF journey is around the corner has actually relaxed me a lot. I'm not tracking anything this cycle, and am barely even monitoring anything really. Just trying to see the good in things and always look at the bright side. TTC is now out of my hands, at least the biological part, and I guess I am ok with knowing it is not going to happen any other way. 

Happy Tuesday to all of you!


----------



## Dandi

I totally agree Krasa! I remember Wish saying something similar after her first round of ivf. I feel so much more relaxed too now that it's essentially out of my hands. No more temping or charting. No obsessively following the strict smep schedule. It's been so nice to just kind of not think about it as much. Now it's just remembering to take the right meds on the right days and remembering my appointments. It's weird to say that it's easier, but it is. 

I'm so nervous for this interview tonight. It's my first interview and years and I really want the position bc it would mean working from home and no more awful commute. If anything though, it will just be good practice to get into the swing of interviewing again... albeit with a computer screen with no person on the other side.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, gl on the interview tonight and the inj. Be strong and tell me it was no big deal (yeah being selfish because I am going to be such a baby when I have to do it). 

Wish, wow you are a pro at the injections and drug smuggeling. Never thought about the plane thing. I hate when I add someone I do not want to on an email, and it is always a little bit of a panic. I think you asked...I am in Chi town for work. So excited you are ramping up for this cycle. 

Krasa, I also agree this assisted is not as stressful, so I am happy you are just relaxing. 

Ellie, ugh sometimes people are just too much. Hoping you are still hanging in there and will get your sticky BFP. 

Hi to everyone else!

Not much going on for me and just sitting in the airport to head back home. Best part is DH bought me some noise cancelling headphones and OMG it makes flying so much better and takes the sting of not getting upgraded away a little.


----------



## Dandi

The interview was horrible, but the shots weren't as bad as I expected. The nervousness of mixing it correctly was the worst part. DH was fine doing the injections, i definetly couldn't do them to myself (mad props Wish). It burns afterwards more than I thought though. All in all, not a big deal and I'm a big baby. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no! what happened in the interview, dandi?? thinking about it now, was it as bad as you thought?
I'm glad your injections were better than you expected, though. You get used to them, and dare I say, look forward to them b/c you know you have one more down. I'm weird, I know.

mdc - love Chicago! you know, I am so nosey that I actually enjoy listening to other people's conversations on planes. Most of the time, not all. 

krasa - YES! some feeling of calm just washes over you when you know it's no longer up to you to make the sperm and egg collide. And no, i've never done Lupron and I'm nervous b/c I've heard the same. I start it the morning I leave for NC - I hope I'm not a raging lunatic while I'm there!!

I so hope you all have success with this. It still is a lot, just in a different way. And there is still some chance to it, obviously, but you have people who are experts trying to guide that chance to it's highest point possible. And hopefully they are as caring of people as I've had. I'm definitely sending thank you cards and Edible Arrangements or something when all of this is done.

left - are you still lurking, hon? Do we get a bump pic or anything? how far along are you now? how are you feeling?

sugar - are you starting to show yet at all? ms making its way out or still feeling blah?

pothole - you've been quiet. are you ok?

star - how are you doing, hon?

kiley - we need an Ireland update! how is she doing after one week?

ellie - how are you doing today? how's the cold?


----------



## Dandi

Yes, I still think it was just as bad today as I did yesterday, lol. It was just so awkward. The video interview system has you staring at video of yourself as you go and it's so distracting. And at the top there's a big countdown ticker because you only have 3 minutes for your answer. I was so concerned about the countdown and not staring at myself that I don't even remember what I was saying for my answers. It was an experience though and good practice for the next interivew. :wacko:


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, that interview would be awkward. I never had one like that before. I would probably put a towel over my computer screen so I would not be looking at myself or the timer. Ack! Glad the first injection went well. How many days do you have to inject?

Wish, I agree the people that work at my clinic are so nice. I hope you are getting ready to inject soon. 

Afm, I am just sitting here impatiently. Still 9 days to go until my sono and then hopefully Provera if all is good. Ugh! DH said again last night he is just worried that we might not get our own baby to hold, so that is just making me more impatient. He did so great after my mmc so I guess it is my turn to be strong and supportative. Thank goodness I will have this group to lean on!


----------



## Dandi

Oh that's so heartbreaking about DH. I know it has to be tough on our significant others to try to be strong for us but also process their own emotions about all of it. Just support each other and try to stay positive and hopeful. It's way too early for any of us to be succumbing to defeat. We're going to make babies dammit! <insert dammit doll here>

I was supposed to do two days, but then they called and told me to do both shots yesterday, so now I'm done at least until Friday. Depending on the follies, they may or may not have me a do a few more days of gonal-f. I'm hoping I'm responding well already so I can go ahead and trigger! I'm feeling impatient and want this iui in the books.


----------



## sugargully

Dandi- sorry the interview was weird. I once did a recorded one with the camera and questioner person sitting across from me. Awkward! But I made it to the 2nd interview stage.

Wish- from what I remember Luprons not that hormonal. It was my most uncomfortable injection but didn't effect me much. I was on 1cc daily.

Mdc- it's good you and hubby have reversed the roles a little bit. Somehow it just seems to help with the process. 

Afm I'm still sicko. It's the nasties sense of nausea. It's morphed beyond queasy to feeling like my body is a giant keg of newly fermenting beer. It's weird. I had a blood test yesterday for abnormalities. Hope to have the results by Tues at my next scan. I've been doing a lot of reading and I'm still in the so called disbelief stage. So surprised this happened naturally but so grateful too. 

My birthday is Friday and I'm playing hooky from work to go camping with DH. It's supposed to rain a little but we don't care. I need a little RnR.

I'm thrilled with all of your progress and tenacity. It will happen for each of you, I know it will.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ah crap, dandi - that's so weird! I'd have been weirded out too. I hope they are used to that and can look beyond it, though.

mdc - :( so sad for your DH. We had someone ask us how we felt about having kids this weekend (we were at his niece's 2 yr bday party and he's not even 30 yet) and we just said 'if we have them, we have them' and he said 'yeah, that's kinda how I feel'. But I felt the need to say something before DH so he didn't have to try to give some sort of awkward answer. I know he's trying to be logical about it all but it doesn't mean it doesn't hurt.

thanks for the tip on Lupron, sugar. I hope that's the case. I am doing 10ccs 2x/day and 2 Gonal-F at 300 2x/day. So 2 shots in the morning and 2 at night. Much different from last time where I was able to combine the Gonal and the Menopur into one shot/day.

I am going to start my injections a week from today! I went into my RE's office this morning for her to go over how to do it and the schedule. And they gave me some ideas on how to drug smuggle. I'm going to bring a cooler bag and just somehow keep re-freezing one of those ice packs and keep it in there with my meds. 
Oh, and I think I might have been a day off on my retrieval/transfer calculations, which is great! Again, if all goes well, then we'd transfer the day before thanksgiving. WHEW! I can deal with that!


----------



## Pothole

Hi fabulous ladies! I'm really okay, and thank you all for asking and being concerned. I'm settled in to the second half of the tww. I missed the call from my RE's nurse yesterday to give me my progesterone number. She left a message and said it was "very good", but I don't know if that means 10 or 35. I thought of calling today, but I'm honestly a little relieved not to know. Now I won't pin too many hopes on what has turned out to be a completely arbitrary number so far. AF is due on Tuesday, so we'll see. I've been quiet primarily because I feel so much anxiety about the potential of ivf. I've been avoiding the boards because it's overwhelming me. I have some panic and anxiety issues. I had a bad spell and thought I was better. I jumped the gun a little. I'm safe and everything will be fine. But I have to be better at self care sometimes. Love to you all and all the crossed fingers and baby dust I can possibly send!


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy to hear from you pothole - I'm glad you're taking care of yourself in the best way you know how. :hugs:
we're here for you, if we can help to ease any of the anxiety by talking through stuff!!

man - tickets to the Patriots game tonight and DH is down and out with a bad cold. So I have to find someone to go with me, stat! And my Dad is down in NC! haha he's the fallback guy!


----------



## KileyJean

Hi ladies! I've been periodically scanning the thread for any bfp's! I debated posting in here with an update, but Wish encouraged me to. :)

I don't have a ton of free time anymore because I am nursing Ireland every 2 to 2.5 hours. We are doing well. I feel like a nursing machine lately. Been working hard at trying to get her back up to her birth weight. She lost 6 ounces while she was in the hospital right after her birth which her doc says is normal. Her next weight check is at her two week appointment on Monday. I'm really hoping all our hard work is paying off! She has been a pretty good baby so far. Not fussy at all (only when she is ready to eat). 

I really hope you all get to experience this soon. I've been thinking of you all. I know it will happen for each of you. It's the waiting that is the hard part. sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## elliecain

She's so lovely, congratulations!

Pothole, I totally get where you are coming from. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Dandi

Kiley, she's just beautiful! I'm so so happy for you! I hope the nursing is going well, I'm sure she'll get that weight back in no time. 

Pothole - Do whatever you need to do to keep the anxiety at bay. It's the last thing you need right now. Take care of yourself and know that we're here!

I feel like I can feel my follicles growing. I know it's just in my mind, but I'm going to be so mad if I go for my ultrasound tomorrow and there's nothing substantial there.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for posting a pic, Kiley! I'm so glad things are going well. I know you're enjoying every millisecond! 

dandi - that's not foolish to think at all! I could totally tell when ONE of mine was bigger (made me think mine never got big to begin with w/o help!). I can't imagine how women with PCOS feel. GL tomorrow, my fingers are so crossed for you.


----------



## sugargully

She's georgeous Kiley! I love the ideas of the 1 week picture. Will you continue weekly or monthly? I've seen lovely frames for monthly pictures.


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, all I can say is she is beautiful! Thanks for the extra dust :winkwink:

Pothole, I am sorry that your anxiety crept back in, but it sounds like you are doing all you can to take care of yourself. I am really hoping for great news for you this time!

Dandi, I hope that is one big, or a couple big, fat follies for you. I cannot wait to hear your us results. 

Wish, have fun at the Pats game!

Ellie, are you CD1? If so....:hissy:

Hi to everyone else!

I have been doing calculations and I think we have a shot this month if the sono goes well. My work trip my interfere, but hoping all the stars will align. I also made the mistake of looking on you tube about lovenox injections...agh! I guess when it comes time to decide I will just bite the bullet and likely do them. Rather do everything I can.


----------



## elliecain

Yep, it seems that the nice high temps were just illness and lack of skill and not something lovely :nope:

I'm now extremely determined. I've booked my HSG in next Wednesday and I'm hoping it will make me super fertile! THIS is my month! I will be duffed :haha:

Who's with me? I reckon it's time for a glut of bfps on this thread and some lovely bump buddies!

Dandi, I am sure you will see some beautiful follies tomorrow :) Can't wait to hear the result!

Mdc, I hope this cycle is a goer. I ready want us to be bump buddies again!


----------



## Pothole

Thank you all. And Good Luck Dandi! I can absolutely feel my follicles when they are growing. I bet you have a couple of really big ones!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I am with you all the way to being bump buddies! Good luck with the HSG! My sono is next Friday so we are both on track. 

Ugh, my cousin just announced a little baby is due 13 days after my old due date. I really am happy for her because she is such a sweet person, but there is always a twinge. I need to get back to PMA and just visualize that this IS going to happen and it WILL soon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! foggy Wish here....had a great time at the game, a little too much fun! :) 

mdc, ellie - it is going to happen. I'm positive of it. But I do agree - we need an upswing on this thread!

dandi - how'd the u/s go today?

nuthin going on here except sleepiness. Last BCP will be Sunday night and then I have a suppression check early Monday morning. Next week is when the fun begins and given the busy busy week I have, things will be happening before I know it. I just hope and pray that my follicles play along this time. I can't take their unwillingness again. I hope this change in protocol is the answer.


----------



## Dandi

Follie check didn't go so well today. I've got 4 between 8-9mm and 3 between 6-8. Lining is under 5, so no good news today. RE wants to wait until Monday, do another scan and see what they do. I would have rather she had me do a few more days of gonal-f, but she's the expert. I hope things are better Monday or I get more meds to try to make a difference before I end up ovulating on my own. I'm definitely having much more ovary pain than ever before though, so maybe I haven't been ovulating on my own after all, but my temp rises....who knows! 

I hope you lovelies have a wonderful weekend. Happy Halloween to those who enjoy the festivities. I'm off to clean, cook, and prepare for our party tomorrow!


----------



## Star2011

Happy Friday Ladies, 

I have been gone for a couple of days but now am back! I had a week long inservice at work that had me feel like am back to school again! Am changing units at work that is why i had to do that. Going to be working in a cardiac step down unit. Am excited and nervous at the same time. We will see how it goes. 

I can see everybody has some plans. Thats great. 

Wish- you will be Pupo in less than a month! Thats exciting. You are becoming a pro at smuggling drugs:)

Mdc- Sono soon, you are heading in the right direction. Good luck. I hear you on pregnancy announcements...a good friend of mine from college called me last night with news that her wife is expecting twins. They already have a 5 and a 3 yr old! Am happy for them too BUT...never mind, am just going to zip it. 

Ellie- sorry about AF, but glad you have a plan on the way. Praying that you get good news with your HSG. A couple of us have done it here if you need to know anything we are here.

Dandi- Am sorry about that news. Monday may bring good news. The RE will know about the next step if Monday doesnt go as planned but you are in good hands. In the mean time.... Enjoy your halloween party. Have fun! 

Sugar- Happy birthday! Have fun camping:) any upcoming scans, tests? Would to hear how you are doing?

Kiley- what a precious little baby. She is adorable. Thanks for sharing her pic. 

Krasa- Did AF come or is she close? All the best with the next step. 

Pothole- fx and hoping and praying this is IT!

Just - hows the wedding preparation going? And you how are you doing?

Left- our cheering lady thinking of you. 

I hope i didnt miss anybody. 

Afm- 39 days to go. AF came 2 days early so that shortened my count. CD 5 here. I have been eating right, exercising, just preparing this body for ttc again. I have lost 5lbs, 5more to go. I pack my extra lbs well because am tall but its about time i get rid of them before they accumulate. 

Have a good weekend all!

I have feeling this thread is going to be full of bump buddies next year. Cheer up my good ladies BFPs are on the way.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, sorry about the us and come on follies pony up!

Star, glad the witch is getting the show on the road so you can get started sooner! 

Wish, I totally forgot to tell you. As we were watching the fb game I said to DH 'yeah, my friend Wish is there'. He looked at me funny and said 'her name is Wish?' I laughed and said yeah my bnb friend's screen name. Totally funny how if/when I ever met anyone in person I probably would always call you all by your all by your screen name. :rofl:


----------



## elliecain

Well, that works fine for me! I've been on other boards before and used a screen name, but for ttc I decided just to use my real name. It seemed easier than having a pseudonym!

Dandi, I'm really sorry it didn't go well earlier. Hopefully things will progress over the weekend.

I have to say, I honestly feel like there are going to be several bfps on here in the next couple of months. I don't know why, it just feels right somehow.

I've decided I need to chill out more. I've been so stressed out about things that my body probably just didn't feel like a hospitable place to nestle in. I'm going to relax and reduce my stress levels. I need to find some nice things to do for myself. It can't be a coincidence that the one month I conceived was when I was on holiday in La Palma, relaxing. And that I lost it when I returned to work...

Here's to relaxation!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone sorry I've been MIA we have visitors from Sweden through OH work . Having house guests is hard work lol,.. And leave little time to spend on bnb without looking totally rude !!!!! I've been reading though ! Boy ye are all so busy and talk so much :) I LOVE it .

I'm with Ellie about a batch of BFP coming soon :) its tough but keep going ladies , all your PMA .. Hope and dedication will all pay off one day soon xxxxxxx 

I'm doing ok , scan next week to find out if a little pink or blue :) I'm excited for that but nervous too as you all know I'm an old one lol..... Don't really care what sex baby is once they are healthy :) 
I'm off to make pumkin soup for my guests for lunch tommrow sent oh off with them to the pub for a drink ... Me time ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, ladies!

:haha: that's so funny, mdc - well my real name is Michelle and 'Wish' sounds like 'Mich' so we can fake it! :) 

dandi - good luck at scan #2 today. I hope the follies decided to plump up over the weekend.

ellie - i'm with you about relaxing, not that I have a terribly arduous life to begin with. But I do think it's that balance that can potentially help things. It certainly can't hurt! I might go back to my cup of tea before bed every night again. That's so enjoyable. 

left - good luck at the scan! I'm sure the little one will show nice and healthy and....are you hoping for one gender over the other? I know at our age, you just hope for no tail haha:) but is there one way you are leaning over the other? Maybe a little girl since you have a little boy?

star - yay for an early AF and 36 days to go! by this time next week, you'll be in the 20's!

afm - had my suppression check this morning. Everything looked fine and I'll get the call on my bloodwork this afternoon (just to make sure I'm not preg). Then I start the Lupron shots on Wed morning. I'm glad I have one day here before my trip to NC to get those things right. 
I have to go into my office tomorrow and Wed, then fly out EARLY Thurs morning for my trip, back Sunday afternoon. So I will try to pop in and see how everyone is doing but just so you know where I am in case I don't post for a few days. But I'll be thinking of each of you!
(I'm sure I'll be on here later today too - seems like a light day at work ahead)
Ta ta!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Monday, girls!

Wish-GL starting the Lupron. Sounds like you are going to have a very busy week-but it's a good kind of busy, right? :winkwink: 

Ellie-Glad you are relaxing a bit more-I'm with you on that. I've been so tense this last almost year that I can't imagine my body being a good place for a LO to hunker down. Hoping for the best for your HSG, too. 

Pothole, good to hear from you and totally understandable. Take care of yourself, lady!

Mdc-My heart goes out to your (and all of ours, really) DH. This is very tough on them too and being guys, so difficult for them to show it. 

Dandi-Sorry to hear that the follie check didn't show what you were hoping for. Hoping for a big fat boost in growth very soon. Is it today that you have another check?

Star-Good to see you, and glad that the countdown is getting shorter and shorter. You're almost there!

Left-Very excited to hear which team you'll be on-although I agree completely-team healthy is the only one that matters. :thumbup:

Here, AF watch has officially started. Even though she isn't due till Thursday. :) By the end of this week I'll know a ballpark estimate of retrieval timing. Trying to stay calm and let what happens, happen. Honestly girls, I too feel that we have good things coming for our group very soon. We are due for some BFPs!


----------



## Dandi

Happy Monday ladies! It's a dreary monsoon here, so I would have preferred to just stay in bed today than fight the crazy traffic. It took 2.5 hours to get to the RE this morning (should have been about 50 mins!). Ugh.

Ellie- you are totally right about relaxing. I have a story similar to yours. I finally conceived the first time at the end of a lovely 3 week break from work. I don't think it was a coincidence at all. Do whatever you can to find the time to relax and keep calm, I just know that it helps us!

Left- So excited to hear what you're having! I hope it goes perfectly and all is well. 

Krasa- Yay for AF coming early when it counted! I'm so excited for you! It's going to really start going fast now. 

Star- the countdown is moving right along. It'll be here before you know it. 

Wish- Good luck with your drug smuggling this week and enjoy your trip! It's so weird to learn someone's real name after calling them a nickname for so long, lol. I like it though. You ladies know more about the most intimate details of my life than anyone right now, it's appropriate that we know each other. My name is Bran, nice to "meet" you all!

Mdc- what's going on with you this week? Are you traveling? Aren't you suppose to start some new med this week? Forgive me if I'm wrong, I'm too lazy to go back and look at the moment. 

Hey everyone I missed! 

Afm, the scan this morning showed improvement. I'm cd13 and I had 3 main contenders in the race for lead follicle. I think it was 14, 13, 11, so they're growing, just slowly. RE thinks we should still be ok to go ahead with the iui. They gave me another low dose of gonal-f there in the office to try to help these guys along. If my blood labs come back ok with no surprises, I'll trigger Wednesday and IUI on Thursday. Bad news is she thinks I have a polyp or fibroid. It wasn't there Friday though, so it must have popped up quickly. If this round is a BFN, I have to have saline test. I can't imagine that's going to feel much better than the HSG. So now, I really hope this one takes if only to avoid that for a while!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I agree time to be zen! I just downloaded a fertility yoga book and I am hoping to start doing some everyday. 

Left, omg so excited to learn the babies gender! And yum pumpkin soup...can you send some my way?

Wish, yeah that everything looks good. I hope this week goes by quickly for you!

Krasa, cannot believe you are starting early by the witch started to play nice. Yippee!

Dandi, so glad your follies are pick up the pace, and IUI Thursday :happydance: Hopefully the polyp will not get in the way. I have a saline myself on Friday, and my doc said it is better than an HSG. Although I know wish's cervix made hers uncomfortable I am hoping it will be a breeze. 

Hi to everyone else!

Awww, we finally got some rain and it is nice and dreary this morning here, but I agree wit Dandi too bad it is Monday bc it make me want to just snuggle in bed. So I am still taking my estrogen until hopefully I get to graduate to Provera on Friday. I will likely conveniently forget my Fri am dose so I can get a just start for Provera. Timing is crucial this month bc of a work trip so I am SO hoping for good news. And yet another cousin just delivered her little girl today. Happy, but ahhhhhh! Ready for it to be me damn it. Wait I said I was really working on zen so.....ommmm....I will have a healthy baby soon.....ommmm. Back to my Fertilitea and yoga :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahahaha love the zen-ness around here! I'm all up in tea today b/c of this cold. Ugh, I'm coughing my face off. 

krasa - yep, the good kind of busy and the kind like 'oh wow, we're at my first follie check already! that was fast!'-busy!

dandi - I agree it is funny to read the real names! I remember you saying you weren't fond of your name b/c you didn't think it really fit you. I love 'Bran'! I'm SO happy that your follies are growing now! sometimes the stimulation drugs do quite the opposite. I'm sure one or two will be ready for prime-time come this Thurs!

mdc - let's get this AF show on the road, eh? there are schedules to be met! yet all in a very zen way, of course. And I couldn't agree more - I'm done with all of the baby announcements. I think I have one preggo friend left at the moment, but she doesn't live around here anymore and it's never been her main focus of conversation when she's been preg before. Like she's not posting all over FB about it. 

oh and goooooood luck with the salines - I hope they are way better for you than mine was! mdc is right - it was just my cervix being a punk and not allowing her to get the catheter past. The actual saline itself was fine. Don't stand up too quickly!! :rofl:

rain or not, I just want to crawl into bed. 3.5 more hours of the day...


----------



## Dandi

I look forward to your feedback Friday Mdc! I hope it's no big deal for both you and me!

I just got the call back from the RE and all is good with my bloods, so we are set and ready to go with the IUI on Thursday at 10am. I'm triggering 24 hours before, which means I'm going to have to give myself the shot bc DH will be at work in another part of the city. I'm already freaking out. The look on the nurses face when I asked her if she could give me my shot this morning bc I couldn't do it and DH wasn't with me...I'm pathetic. I'm just going to have to watch some youtube videos and woman up. Maybe take a xanax. I feel light headed already.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Oh gosh girls-I maybe didn't word that so well! The AF watch is on, meaning, I am watching way more than I usually am, even though she isn't due till Thursday! Sorry about that!


----------



## Dandi

Oh boo Krasa. I hope she gets it in gear. Isn't the cut-off date Thursday as well?


----------



## krasavitsa147

Yup-for me to have retrieval in mid-December, CD 1 has to be no later than Thursday. Gulp!

Good to hear that your follies are looking good-excited for you! Sounds like a big week for quite a few of us coming up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Get your game face on, Dandi!!! You can do this - one shot, lasts about 3 seconds total! It's for the little one!! :bodyb: :bodyb: :bodyb:

maybe ice the spot first, then have some ice ready to stick right on it after you're done? I bet that will help tons.


----------



## Dandi

I'm not worried about the pain, I'm just worried I'm going to pass out since I have to look at the needle in order to stick myself! I'm such a wimp when it comes to needles, blood, etc. I thought about going to our health services dept on campus and asking one of the nurses to do it, but I don't want anyone at work to know what I'm doing. I'm going to do it! I'll get it together eventually. :sick::wacko::nope::bodyb:


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, ok witch get here ASAP!

Dandi, you got this. I have yet to get a shot myself and I hate getting shots. I am kind of weird but I have started watching people giving themselves the shot on YouTube as kind of exposure therapy. At first it is really uncomfortable to watch, but eventually I am getting sensitized so I am hoping it will help me when the time is due. Not sure if that would help at all, but thought I would share. I am kind of weird like that. I even pierced my own ears when I was in high school because I did not want someone to do it to me, and that way I was in control :rofl:


----------



## Pothole

Well AF showed this morning. On to ivf. I feel okay. I really do. I am trying not to overdo at the moment because the stress and anxiety can really wallop me. But I think I'm in a better place now. I'll call the REs office today and get this ball rolling.


----------



## sugargully

I'm excited for you ladies! There's so much going on we'll have plenty of BFPs for sure!

Afm I have an us and dr visit this afternoon. Praying for a strong little one. My nausea is easing up and now I have new symptoms. My face is super oily like I'm using evoo as moisturizer or something! And I'm having randy dreams that wake me up at night. DH better watch out, I haven't touched him since Aug but it's time!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, so sorry about the witch and take care of yourself. Glad you have a plan in place!

Sugar, good luck. Totally normal now for the nausea to subside, but I can understand it makes you nervous. As for DH you get it girl :winkwink:


----------



## krasavitsa147

:hugs: Pothole. I hope that you are able to find peace going forward with your plan.

Sugar-GL at your appt! I laughed about your "randy" dreams-thanks for that!

Dandi-I bet you did just fine, huh! :)

Hi to everyone!

Still waiting impatiently for the witch to show.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , Pothole I'm sorry she showed up :( make sure and do something nice for yourself today . Looks like a new chapter starting in your journey to motherhood . IVF land will be busy ... Wish you still the tour guide ;) 

Dani your not a wimp . Sticking yourself with a needle is no small thing ! Good luck with it and I agree with wish the ice sounds like a good plan :) 

Kras I'm for once wishing the witch shows up for you !!!! Come n girl can you ever do what your told !!! 

Sugar can't wait to hear how your us goes . Getting to see LO again is exciting . And then maybe some romance this evening . Sounds like a plan :) oh wont know what hit him !!!

Mdc you have a sono on Friday right ??? Ill be checking in for your update 

Wish this week is a busy one for you ?? Hope those follies are behaving and grow huge :) 

Star hope the waiting is going ok ?? How much longer before AF leaves the building ? 

Ellie ov around the corner I think ??? 

I hope I've remembered everyone your all such busy bees :) 

AFM 21 weeks today , scan on Friday excited to find out if LO is a little blue or pink :) of course ill keep you all posted ;) today I think ill do the baking soda test just for fun !


----------



## Dandi

I totally lucked out this morning. I mixed and prepared my trigger shot and when I went to put on the injection needle, the pharmacy mistakenly gave me a subq needle instead of im! So the shot was a breeze with that tiny needle, lol. I've read that plenty of women get their trigger shot as subq and online it says that both are fine, so I'm not too worried. I'll tell the doctor's office about it tomorrow, but it's done for now! Yay!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani :) brave girl !!! Lol


----------



## Mdc

Good job Dandi! I heard about subq also and thought I would ask my doc if I could do that instead of im if needed. Let me know what the doc says!

Left, wow 21 weeks!!!!

Ellie, how was the HSG?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Dandi

I just talked to the nurse and she said it was fine, so if I have to do this again, I hope I can do it subq every time. You should definitely ask Mdc!


----------



## elliecain

Dandi, that's really great! I'm glad it worked out that way :)

The HSG was fine, totally not what I expected! It was a bit uncomfortable going in and she had to change to a smaller catheter because my uterus is tilted, so harder to aim for! When she did the actual imaging, it was like a bad period cramp for about 5-10 seconds and then it stopped straight away. Since, I've had a couple of cramps and I'm a bit spaced out from the painkillers I took beforehand (co-codamol), but nothing serious. I keep feeling mini gushes of the dye but it's clear so not a problem. I had no blockages, both tubes were clear. The pain was about 1/100 of the pain I had when I had a coil fitted a couple of years ago. Not sure what happened then, but it was stupidly sore!

Anyone else having the HSG: take good painkillers first and make yourself relax. I gripped DH's hand and it all went fine. They gave me antibiotics to take before in case of infection. Now, I've just got to cross my fingers that it has stirred things up!

I rang for my cd2 results today too. My fsh is up from 8.2 to 8.9 which seems to be the upper limit of ok. What level do the rest of you have? Am I ok at 8.9?

So now it's the waiting game again. We are going to start EOD either today or Friday until after ovulation is confirmed.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Mdc

Great news Ellie! I am going to have to redo mine for insurance purposes so I will let you know my score after that. According to my labs the upper limit for day 2-3 labs is up to 14.4. Each lab may be a little different, but 8.9 does not sound bad to me. Now get to BDing!


----------



## Star2011

Ellie- those are good #s. Glad the hsg went well. They say you are fertile 3-4 months after the hsg. Good luck. 

Dandi- yay for giving yourself an injection. Good job:) hoping for the best with your IUI. 

Mdc- are you almost done with provera right? When is your Sono? Good luck with that too. 

Wish- how are you doing. I know this is your busy week. Safe travels with work.

Krasa- its tomorrow that AF is supposed to be here? Hoping she comes quick. 

Sugar- how did the appt go? And the US? 

Left- cant wait to hear about the gender. Wow you are already 21 wks? Time flies. 

Afm, still waiting. Ellie my fsh lab was 5.8 in September before my procedure. I will probably do another one in December before ttc. CD 10 here, had a start of ewcm but cant do much. This is the first time i had this early. Wonder why? Anyway still cant ttc until mid December. 

Have a good night ladies.


----------



## Star2011

Pothole thinking about you. Sorry about AF but am glad you have a plan in place.


----------



## krasavitsa147

AF is here in full force-for once she cooperated. Called the clinic to let them know, now waiting on a call back from the nurses. I'll post more once details become available.

Have a great Thursday, everybody!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all - just popping in really quick! Sounds like a lot of good news around here - small surprise needles, excellent HSG results, AF finally shows for some who want it and for those who don't - there is a plan. :hugs: to you all!

left - omg, 21 weeks already!! I can't wait to hear if you're team pink or blue!

star - my ewcm doesn't play along at the right times either. I think it's from surges of estrogen, which I guess you can get a few times before actual O. And I wish I knew FSH - I think mine was fine but I don't remember what that number was.

mdc - good luck at the sono tomorrow!

dandi - good luck at the IUI tomorrow!!!!

pothole - :hugs: welcome! though i'm sorry for anyone that has to get on the boat to come to IVF Land.

krasa - glad AF finally got here

I may have made the biggest bonehead move ever and I'm so pissed and disappointed with myself. How many times did I type in here that my LUPRON ONLY starts on Wed, and THEN Gonal-F on Saturday? Welp, for both doses yesterday I did both. WTF. I didn't even realize it until last night. I called them at like 4:30 this morning as I was in the line at the airport to leave a message and they have to wait until the doc comes in at noon to ask her b/c they have never had this happen before. And the Lupron microdose protocol is SO specific on starting the Lupron on day 3 and Gonal-F on day 6, that I'm not really sure what I did. I just was not paying close enough attention and was so stressed about the new, different protocol and trying to be thorough that I was too thorough. And it felt normal b/c I did the Menopur and Gonal at the same time the last 2 cycles. UGHHHH!!! I hope I didn't ruin everything!!! I took just the Lupron this morning just in case. :cry:


----------



## Mdc

Star, great FSH! Hurry up middle of December! I think we are all waiting for that. 

Krasa, yeah for the witch! Cannot wait to hear the full plan. 

Dandi, good luck this morning and get those swimmers in there! Are you testing out the hcg shot to test early?

Left, I read your post from earlier too quickly and you said to Dandi go girl....at first I though you meant you are having a girl. I have a feeling it is a boy for you...for no particular reason, but I have a 50/50 shot right. 

Hi everyone else!

So tomorrow is my sono. :happydance: Never thought I would be excited for saline in my whoha. Then hopefully Provera and in a couple days cd1! I will say as much as it sucks being on estrogen I wonder if my levels have been on the low side. I had real EWCM today. Man that would be an easy telltale sign if that happened to me every month.


----------



## Star2011

Wish did you hear back from the RE about what you did with your shots?

Mdc- Good luck tomorrow!

Krasa- yay for AF coming on time! Waiting to hear your plans. 

Cant wait for December to be here! Still having ewcm and avoiding DH!


----------



## Dandi

Oh no Wish! I hope it all ends up ok. Surely two little doses can't ruin the whole protocol. Can't wait to hear what the doc says.

Mdc, good luck tomorrow! I want a full report on how it goes and your level of discomfort if any. Cd1 right around the corner!

Krasa, yay yay yay! Here we go, can't wait to hear your schedule and protocol.

Star, December is frightening close. I hope you're keeping up with the countdown.

Hi to Ellie, Pothole, Sugar, Left, anyone else I'm missing. Hope all of you ladies are well.

The iui went great this morning. DH's sample was over 44m prewash and close to 24m postwash, so that couldn't have worked out any better. My RE was at another location today so a partner RE did the IUI and I actually like her and her nurse better. She said my cm was excellent and cervix was looking perfect. Now I'm at home just relaxing and trying to Zen out to help however I can. BD tonight, progesterone starts Saturday and I'm going to start testing probably Sunday to see how long my body holds on to the hcg, just out of curiosity. I'm feeling hopeful and optimistic and I'm just going to try to PMA the hell out of this tww!


----------



## Wish2BMom

woooo Dandi!!! glad everything went so well for you!

no - no call yet from the office. I've stumped everyone. I'm hoping the same, dandi - one stimulates and one suppresses, I'm hoping maybe those cancel each other out and we have a solid day 4 start. But I guess this protocol is pretty specific on starting on day 3. we'll see. I wish they'd call!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, PMA all the way! I totally worked for me last time!

Wish, I hope they call soon. I would not think one dose of gonal will stop the protocol. Maybe they will add a day of Lupron to suppress more. Although it may move your transfer date. Either way I know this is your month!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wow, girls. Look at all the happenings on our thread. I feel a rush of BFPs coming on!

Dandi-DH's numbers looked awesome! Sending lots of PMA your way to add to your own mojo. 

Ellie-I wish I could answer that question! I've never had amh, fsh, or an estrogen level drawn. Kind of strange when I think about it. From what I've read yours sounds fine! Glad you took something before your HSG-I've read they can be painful and have also heard that you may get a boost in fertility afterward. 

Star-hang in there girl, your time is coming right around the corner...

Mdc-good luck with your sono tomorrow. Funny what we start to look forward to on this journey, isn't it? :wacko:

Wish-Oh gosh. I so hope that they call you soon with good news. Completely understandable though since that's the way you did your first two rounds. Try not to be too hard on yourself. keeping everything crossed for you that they can just roll with this situation.

Pothole-hope you are doing okay. 

Left-can't wait to hear your results!!! So very excited for you! 

Hi to anyone else I may have missed!

afm, I start bcp today, also a dose of antibiotics. The name of the protocol is the lupron overlap protocol. My lupron start appointment-with u/s and uterine sounding-is the 18th. I will start lupron that day, and continue bcp till the 21st. Then I should have a quasi-period a couple of days after that, followed by another u/s and labs on day 3, which is the day I start follistim and menopur. On average, women seen at my clinic stim for eleven days. If I fall into that category, I should trigger and have ER sometime the week of December 7th. Then send biopsies of anything making it to blast stage out for PGS, then a two week wait for CD 1, then start prepping for FET (if we have anything to transfer) in mid-January.

When I look at the above paragraph and think of all the things I've done over the past year to try and get pregnant, it just makes me shake my head. To get the same blastocyst will take doctors and nurses just a month. Hopefully. :)

Love to all you wonderful ladies.


----------



## Dandi

To read all that (and just knowing all the procedures and protocols we've all had to this point) it just amazes me at what modern medicine can do. It's mind boggling.


----------



## Star2011

Just a quick to wish you Dandi all the best with your first and hopefully last IUI. 

Krasa glad the journey has begun. Keep us updated. 

Mdc believing for good news with the sono tomorrow

Wish did they call yet?

Everyone else thinking of you. 

Goodnight ladies.


----------



## Pothole

My goodness! So much going on! I'm working book fair tonight at school so I can't stay long. But I'm here, and I'm excited. Started BC today. Once funding lines up and my meds are ordered, we'll be on our way!


----------



## Mdc

Tick tock, tick tock...waiting for the doc.


----------



## Mdc

Tick tock, tick tock...waiting for the doc.


----------



## Mdc

So who wants a hysteroscopy....I guess I do :hissy:

Ugh! Doc found what she thinks is a small fibroid or polyp right where a baby would implant so she wants to remove it. SERIOUSLY it must have just popped up! They did not see it on the high tech us when we were verifying the fetal demise or when she did the us last time. Good news is I have the removal scheduled for next Thursday. Hopefully it will be easy peasy and no complications. Star, is that what type of surgery you had? I forgot, what was your complication? 

So the saga continues, however it will be remedied quickly. Better news the doc is all about allowing me to time when I get my period so O is not when I am on a work trip. And best news she said my lining looks great, so there is that. 

The sono was not that bad. A little cramping when the saline was being introduced. It took a while to get the catheter in (damn tight cervix....haven't you been stretched out enough!), and she had to take quite a few extra pics because of Fibbie the fibroid (or is it Polly the polyp). 

So, guess the middle of December is going to be a miracle for a lot of us. Well except Dandi and maybe Ellie (probably some others too if I am forgetting anyone) because they will already be preggo. :winkwink:


----------



## elliecain

Oh Mdc, you've had such a tough time. I'm really hopeful that, once this is sorted, you can get back to ttc and no more of this delaying. I'm glad it wasn't too painful.

Pothole, yay, things are moving on for you now. Fingers crossed!

Krasa, that's an incredible and complicated process. It really is amazing, isn't it!?

Wish, I'm sure it will be fine. Have you heard anything yet?

Dandi, eep! You're PUPO lovely. Can't wait to hear the result!!!

Everyone else, hello :)

Afm, I'm CD9 and this cycle is dragging! DH and I had a huge row last night. Not good at all. Spent whole day at work feeling miserable and honestly didn't know if he'd be here when I got home. He was and we tried to talk but ended up arguing again. Tried again and eventually got some kind of resolution. Not perfect, but better.

***TMI alert***

2 days post HSG and I've got serious TMI going on. Those of you who've had it, did you get this...? I have copious (and I'm talking clumps of) cm. It's mainly the ewcm type too. My opk is negative, but I don't want to miss out on an early ovulation. I've not had ewcm like this since I was a lot younger and thought I had something wrong with me because I didn't know it was normal! I know it's probably that the catheter shifted some gunk and it's maybe old cm (delightful) but even just the idea of it all getting a good clear out seems a positive thing!

Since I've now written this post twice because my tablet always crashes when I type a long post, I'm going to press post now!!! Apologies for typos!


----------



## Pothole

Oh Mdc, we are getting our mid December miracles. I'm certain of it. Isn't it crazy how so many of us have ended up in sync? It happened on my dormitory hall, and in my classroom, but states and oceans separate many of us and yet we are in the same window. Bodies are weird. ;)


----------



## sugargully

Hi! Baby kicked a leg and waved at the ultrasound on Tuesday. He/she is hanging out upside down too. So funny! 
Have an awesome weekend ya'll!


----------



## Dandi

Oh boo Mdc! What rotten news. Glad you're jumping right on and getting it out of the way though. I need to look up the details of that procedure. I think someone else had one awhile back too, sugar maybe? Will you be under general? I'm about to google it and learn something. I've been wondering if it's the same as a myomectomy or less invasive. Glad that the saline wasn't too bad!

Ellie, I had a lot of cm after my HSG too, but it wasn't lining up with my opks so I wasn't sure if it was a fertile sign or just random cm. I say take advantage of it and tell DH to get over it, move on, and some mind blowing make up sex! 

I'm not actually PUPO since it was an iui, but I'm all about the positivity so I'll go with it, lol! Lots of unusual cramps going on, not sure if they mean anything or not. I should have ovulated by now since I triggered Wednesday, so who knows. We might bd tonight again just in case.


----------



## elliecain

The NHS has quite a thorough explanation of the hysteroscopy here. Are they giving you local or general, Mdc?


----------



## elliecain

Dandi, what you suggested, check!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks guys. Yes, I am going to be knocked out (thank God). Basically the dilate me, insert a scope, and remove Fibbe or Polly all within 20 minutes. Worst part will be getting the IV started in my hand. Ouch. Wimp over here. :haha: 

Sugar, glad the scan went awesome. So excited for you and DH!

Ellie, I had a slightly off cycle after my hsg and I would not be surprise if your body is doing its own little 'cleanse'. 

Dandi, unusual cramping yeah! Hoping the IUI worked the first time. Funny thing while I was waiting for the doc they had a chart of the follie sizes. Although I always heard people say the sizes seeing them to scale...wow...no wonder you can feel the bigger ones. 

Happy Saturday everyone. Hubby gets home from his final business trip today. :happydance:


----------



## Mdc

Double post.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! whewwwwwww - finished with my super busy week. Holy hell, that was a comedy of errors there for a bit.

mdc - UGH! I feel like there are nothing but tests of patience being given to everyone on this thread!! At least you'll get Polly taken care of this week. Sheesh. Tough to keep PMA going when every single step is a challenge. But you're doing an awesome job. And 12/7 is my birthday so I hope there are lucky ladies on here that get knocked up around that time!! :)

dandi - how many days post IUI are you now? cramping is GOOD!! could point to implantation!!

ellie - I'm with the ladies, I'm sure you're just cleansing yourself. Also, EWCM I think is caused by estrogen surges, but OPKs measure for LH? So you could be having one without the other. That said, my xray tech told me to go home and have sex after my HSG b/c that procedure can mess with your O. I ended up getting AF a week early that cycle.

sugar - that's so lovely!!! a wiggly baby!!! You must be over the moon!

left - I didn't see an update from your scan on Friday? I hope everything is ok??

pothole - funny point about us being in synch! cheers to you getting started!

krasa - the whole process is CRAZY, right?? could NOT agree more. Mind = blown.

afm - so all was not lost last week. The 'audible' that we're calling is to continue on as I started and basically throw away the whole 'flare' part of the protocol. So I guess this Lupron Microflare thing, taking the Lupron only for the first 3 days, is to take advantage of my own FSH surge and really suppress the follicles so when I start the Gonal, it's like a kickstart? I'm not sure if I got that right. But anyway - they said to just continue with both. So I had to have DH overnight me down a Gonal-F pen b/c I only brought enough to start on Saturday. So I needed them for Friday. Ugh. I actually even had to skip a dose on Thurs but I read that if you 'miss' a dose in the early part of the protocol, it's better than later b/c you're just getting started. So I didn't even tell my doc's office about that b/c I didn't want to cancel. 
So I went in today and I have 5 follicles - 4 more than last month! And it's still early so I'm hoping a couple more pop up as well. 

I ended up telling my mom about things too - how could I not? overnighted package coming to me, meds in the fridge - she was shocked at how much I was lying to her! HAHA! But she understood but was SO thankful that I finally shared this with her. She was getting so uncomfortable never asking about that part of our lives and we've been so close my whole life that it was like this giant wall up. I haven't told DH that I told her yet but I'm thinking he'd assume they know something since he had to send a package to their house.


----------



## Dandi

I'm so glad it all worked out with the meds! 5 follicles is awesome, so excited for you this cycle. I also filled my mom in on everything recently, so I'm sure it felt good for you to be able to talk to her about it. I also haven't told DH that she knows bc I don't want him thinking it means he can tell his mom, lol. 

I'm only 4dpiui, maybe 5 since the iui was in the morning. I think it's too early for the cramps to really mean anything unfortunately. We'll see though. I'm testing my trigger out and this morning was darker than yesterday, so we're going in the wrong direction, ugh. It's such a mind tease to see a positive test and know that it doesn't mean anything!


----------



## Mdc

Hello from rainy Northern Cal. Man wish it was Sunday so I could just sloth in bed all day. 

Wish, wow 5 follies! Giddie up! So glad you had a conversation with your mom. DH and I talked last night if it was time to tell our parents also. 

Dandi, even to me it seems like you are much further than 4dpiui. As for the hcg :saywhat: maybe your urine was more concentrated this time?

Hi to everyone else. 

So DH asked when I was going to tell my parents about the surgery. It really had not crossed my mind, but I guess it is time to let to cat out of the bag. There is really never a good time to bring all of this up, so maybe the surgery is a good catalyst. What a fun conversation... so mom we are trying to make you a grandparent well we did, then we didn't, now I need to have a small surgery, so I can use the turkey baster again. Ok, probably not going to say it like that but I know you girls get it. Sigh. I did have a small wine induced melt down last night, because it all just got to me. We are all going through so much to get one little baby. I may have thrown out there that DH just did not get it bc he does not have to go through with all the procedures. Needless to say that did not go over well. Totally a low blow on my part because a) he physically can't and b) he has to sit on the sidelines helplessly why I go through the procedures. I do oddly feel better after just getting it out there (even though it is irrational), and we had amazing horizontal time to make up for it. I guess all is not lost. 

New day and new PMA!


----------



## Dandi

If though you feel it was a low blow, better to have gotten it out than to let it fester. Now you've said, he's heard it, you've dealt with it and moved on. So much better than not sharing your feelings. Definitely an awkward situation to tell your parents, but I think you'll be glad you did. Very similar to what Wish was saying about her mom, my mom said that it helped her to know what was going on because she felt like she couldn't ask any ttc related questions about what was going on in my life because I was being so secretive and it created a bit of a distance. You're right that the surgery is a good time to bring it up, as as any really. Good luck!

This tww sucks. It feels so much harder than the past few months because I have renewed hope. I can't focus on anything. I have so much going on at work that I need to be working on, but I can't stop googling iui success stories, success rates, success rates with progesterone, etc. I need to tuck my crazy back in and get to work!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I felt the same way during IUI TWW. 

Nothing like getting the show on the road...AHHHHHHHH...surgery is moved to tomorrow instead of Thursday. Not sure I was ready for that.


----------



## Dandi

Oh wow! Talk about not wasting any time. Good luck for an easy procedure and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck tomorrow, mdc! glad they moved it up!

I agree about the discussion - I feel 1000% better. I even told my mom about our mc in June but the way I presented it, I don't know if she was holding back her feelings or what, but she took it well. Just more of an 'aw, sh*t..' thing and then i explained that it didn't last due to the most common reason ever, the % of women that miscarry is SO common, etc. So I think and hope that I left the conversation as 'she's got this' vs a 'I need to worry about her mental state and need to talk to someone else about it' starting off a gossip ring with my sister. I also told her I was thankful to have had my little bit of time with the lentil (though didn't tell her I nicknamed it) :). 

and yeah - I have to say that, though DH has his own perspective on these things, he doesn't know what I'm going through - 2 AFs per cycle, bloating, feeling faint or fatigued, my face breaking out, the CONSTANT needles and blood-giving. I mean, he knows but he doesn't KNOW. And I believe the last time I said anything negative about it (I believe it was re: wanting to test early), I got 'you wanted to do this so you need to put up with all that comes with it, including not testing early like they specifically said NOT to do. If you can't handle that, then we should rethink doing this.' So I know if I start to complain about anything else, that's probably the answer I'd get. I really can't argue with it - you can't sign up for this and then complain about how hard it is b/c you KNOW it's going to be hard (I mean, go for it if you're having a sore day or have OHSS or something! we all need to let it out!). So I'm sucking it up and just going with it. It's what we/I signed up for, I knew it was me who takes the brunt of everything in the process. And I'm willing to do it. 
Blah.

Got the call from the office, everything looks good! hormones are where they should be, she said I had 'a few on each side' (the tech said 5 total). I go in on Thurs morning for my next scan and then prob every other day after that until retrieval.


----------



## Mdc

Yeah Wish! So excited for you, and I am already crossing everything for you this time for the stickiest of beans...garbanzo, kidney beans, and favs beans. :haha:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Mdc-Holy crap, they really aren't wasting any time. I"m sorry you have to go through that-it does seem like you've had more than your fair share lately-but glad they are getting the show on the road. I'll be sending positive vibes your way for a speedy recovery. 

Wish-Hooray!! I am so glad you got the news you did-both regarding the medications, and the number of follies!!! That is great news, and the number will probably go up as things progress, right? 

Dandi-You never know, maybe you have an overachieving quick implanter on your hands! That's what I'm going with anyway. Keep up the PMA girl, I'm hoping this can be your last IUI too.

Pothole-Sounds like you aren't wasting any time either-you started bcp right around the same time I did. Here's to getting the GD show on the GD road, my friend! I'm glad you're feeling excited. It is an okay way to feel. :)

Totally get where you girls are coming from on getting the negative feelings out. I read somewhere-I can't remember where-that this whole journey, especially where assisted conception is involved, ups the risk of the marriage breaking up. Resentment does build up if it isn't released. I have the opposite problem, Wish! My DH is if anything too worried and tends to hover. I had to remind him that the only thing I'm taking so far is birth control. God bless him. He's going to be a nervous wreck when injections start, i think.

Speaking of the bcp, i think it is messing me up a bit. Normally, by now (cd 5) AF has tapered off to almost nothing. However, the ol' hag is still flowing strong. Wish, did you ever have anything like that happen? I read that it sometimes happens, but really? Geez. 

Hi to the rest of you awesome ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha - I get excited when DH actually asks how I'm feeling! He tends more to tease rather than show outright concern. If I'm fatigued and falling asleep on the couch at 6:30, he asks why i'm so lazy. I know he's kidding but sometimes it grates on me. Oh well - part of marriage, right?

yes - I think my first cycle, I essentially bled for 2-3 weeks with maybe a quick break in the middle. This time, I had AF, then a break during BCP but still some spotting, then AF again once I started my meds.


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Its been super busy week at work that is why i havent been here for a couple of days. 

Mdc- all the best today. I did not have the same procedure you are having. Mine was a laparatomy myomectomy coz my fibroids were big. Am sorry i am responding to your question now. 

Wish yay for 5 follies. Next time there will be more

Krasa am sorry bcp is messing up your cycle but its for the better. 

Dandi holding on hope with your IUI. We need Bfps in this thread. 

Ellie, Pothole, Just hope you are all well

Sugar- glad the scan went well. Happy about that. When is the next one?

Left- how did your scan go?

Afm, nothing going on other than work work work and waiting waiting waiting. 

Thinking about you ladies and i know for sure we will have lots of Bfp announcements in this thread soon. 

Take care Ladies.


----------



## sugargully

My thoughts are with MDC right now. When I had my surgery it was easy with a breezy recovery. We even dtd before the end of the pelvic rest. I hope it's the same for her. 2 cycles later I had my bfp.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thinking about you and Polly, mdc!!! clearing the way for a giant BFP!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) its amazing hearing about all your journeys . I getting such an eduction . There is sooooo much to it all I would never have known . I also agree I think its really important to let those negative feelings out every now and again . Stops them taking over and ruling the roost ! I know I don't know you ladies in real life but hand on my heart I'm inspired by each and everyone of you and so proud :) 

Mdc not sure what time it is where you live but I'm thinking of you too and sending all my best wishes


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and not sure if I updated re my scan . All went well and so far so good . Baby was doing flip flops and head stands ! And we are team pink :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh a little Irish lass for left's family!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! <3:pink:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Mdc-Keeping you in my thoughts, lady! You got this, if anyone would wake up from a general with PMA it's you. All the best to you as you recover.

Left-Oh, team pink! How awesome-very very excited for you!

Wish-I'll trade you a bit of obsessive worrying from DH for some of your DH's cracking wise. Yeah, the things we do whilst in love...

Star-I hear you-it just sucks, ha!! Good to see you.

Sugar-Glad to read of your scan results! 

Hi to everyone else, and be sure to celebrate hump day tomorrow!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats on a sweet little girl on the way Left!!!

Mdc, I hope yesterday went smoothly. Give us an update when you can. Rest up and take care of yourself!

6dpiui and HCG free (I think). I'm using dollar store tests and the one I opened this morning was a new model from the previous ones. Similar, but different. I saw the faintest of faint lines and only after I shined it with a spotlight, so if the test is accurate, the trigger is pretty much gone. Now the real testing begins!


----------



## Mdc

Left, omg team :pink: :cloud9: :wohoo: Guess I guessed wrong, but who cares. I a, so happy for you and your family. Also, I wanted to also say thank you so much for your cheerleading all this time. It means so much to me and I am sure it does for everyone else!


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. So no Fibbie or Polly to remove :saywhat:....drum roll please...left over tissue from the D&C. I guess that was the best case scenario because I think the doc was a little concerned it was so bright on the ultrasound, and glad 'Timmy' the tissue is out. Infection from left over tissue is one of the major complications from a D&C. The surgery was easy peasy...albeit a little late and without water or food since midnight I may have been a little bitchy. I was scheduled for 130, but probably got in at 230. The IV was painless (never had one before) the Drs/RNs were great. Maybe I should mention a cute anesthesiologist, good thing he was one the topside of the table. :rofl: When he first came in DH and I were messing around with the surgical hat I was too scared bend my IV arm to put it back on so DH was trying different fashion hat positions, so at least the doc got a laugh. 

Star, getting closer!

Krasa, Happy hump day! Although I cannot, maybe I can give DH something else :winkwink: for being such a good caretaker yesterday. 

Dandi, so exciting about the trigger is out of the building and bring on more hcg. When will you test test? I did ask my doc about the trigger and she said either way (IM or subq). I guess at my RE you get a positive opk, come in for an US, and they give you the trigger. 

Hi to everyone else!

So now I just get to play with calendars and see what is the best day for me to start progesterone so I can get my IUI this month!!!! :wohoo: I am feeling very positive for this thread, because it is about damn time for some sticky babies.


----------



## Dandi

Oh my goodness, what a surprise! Glad Timmy is out of the way and you're ready to move forward. IUI this month, woohoo!!! Anesthesiologists are always so hot, it's like a phenomenon. 

I think I'll test again in a couple of days and test every other day until cd15.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wooo!!! glad everything went well for you, mdc, and you're cleared for launch in Dec!!!

my anesthesiologist was not hot but that's ok. A nice man. No need for hotties walking around all of us in our johnnies!! 

star - where are we at in the countdown?

afm - next scan in the morning. I am feeling quite 'full' down there so things are definitely plumping. Hopefully we can get this retrieval going by Sunday or Monday and then transfer back in by the end of the week! PUPOOOOO here I come! (ugh, i don't want to jinx anything so KNOCK ON WOOD!)


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, that's really good news and now things are all clear to get going again. We'll be bump buddies again in no time!

Wish, fingers crossed for the next scan and some huge follies!

Dandi, I'm so excited for you! I'm now 1dpo, so we're almost testing buddies!

Left, a little girl. Awww, so lovely!

Everyone else, thinking of you all xxx

Afm, as I said, I ovulated yesterday. I'm really excited about this 2ww, it's been the most dragging pre ovulation ever! I have a good feeling after the HSG and our bd timing was good. Ovulation was a day earlier than normal, and the opk line was really dark the day before, which makes me happy!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooh exciting times ahead in the next couple of weeks for many I see :) and hopefully a BFP or three ;) mdc glad your proceedure is over and what a shock for you . Glad everything is sorted now :) 

Wish how exciting PUPO here we come :) I've a good feeling for juicy fat follies this month ;) 

Dani eeek ill be checking in every day with everything crossed for you xxxxx

Ellie sounds like a strong ov :) my fingers and toes are crossed for you here too 

Sending every bit of fairy dust I can find to all of you for this month xxxx


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh Wish, when you say it like that it seems like it's all gone so fast this time! Fingers crossed for PUPO next week!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, good luck with the scan tomorrow. And yikes PUPO next week!!!! 

Ellie, good luck for a successful, short TWW!

Dandi, so excited for your tests! Kind of want you to do it every day so I get my fix. Joking!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - FX'ed for a great TWW with loads of flashing signs that say 'you're pregnant!!!' one can hope, right??

dandi - how are you doing? get those sticks lined up...:haha:

mdc - so when do you find out when you start meds and such for the IUI? are you able to just cruise through Thanksgiving?

well, I'm going to slow down a bit on the excitement. Again with the jinxing. What am I, 12? But seriously - the ultrasound showed all 5 again but only one is measurable so far at 11. The other 4 are taking their sweet time. I'm actually wondering (and I doubt it) if taking the CoQ10 has anything to do with the slowness. I wasn't taking that the first time and I have been since that one failed. So I'll stop that. I'll keep taking the prenatals, though.
My lining is at 5 something, nothing crazy. I'm not too worried about that, though -that plays along fine every month. 
I'll get the call this afternoon and I'm sure she'll say I have to go down to the other office Saturday morning for another scan.


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry they aren't as great as we'd hoped, but still building and they'll get there. I'm still feeling really positive for you. 

I have started symptom spotting already! Who needs to wait for implantation when early pregnancy factor is a thing?!?!? I've seen similarities to my bfp month's 2dpo. Lol. Crazy woman alert!


----------



## Dandi

Interesting theory Wish! I'll be curious to see what happens after stopping the CoQ10. I've been taking that for a long while now and I had super slow growers too. I might have to look into that and see it has caused that with many other women. I hope the next scan shows improvement!!!

Ellie you go ahead and symptom spot all you want girl! Let your crazy flag fly, it's the least we deserve with all we have to put up with on this mission to motherhood. 

Afm, I'm exactly one week out from iui now. I have some occasional cramping, but I think it's similar to other cramping I've had on bfn cycles, so I'm not reading into yet. I have other things going on like cm and crazy weird dreams, but I think the progesterone may to be blame. Let me just say how much I despise the progesterone...but I'll do whatever it takes. I mean seriously, the dreams are worst than the femara dreams. Last night I dreamt that my boss gave me a gift certificate to a cocaine dealer and that Carson Kressley shot my dog, and those are actually nothing compared to the night before. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA dandi - your dreams made me laugh! :haha: one week out, one week to go...

yeah, ellie - let it go, girl! I love symptom spotting! it might make us crazy but I look at it as we're already crazy, it just gives us something to focus that crazy on.

ugh, got the call and I'm not going in for another scan until Sunday morning now. With my meds only lasting until Monday morning, I really hope that everything sprouts in the next 3 days. Nothing I can do about it, right, so I'll just try to relax, eat well, drink well, etc.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, go crazy if you want! I am really hoping this is your time!

Dandi, ohhh...getting into the juicy part of the TWW! Crazy dreams and hopefully you can get some good dreams to get rested. 

Wish, interesting about the CoQ10. I am REALLY hoping your follies start getting with the picture. Take good care of your self, eat some yummy warming foods, stay zen, and try to keep the PMA. The latter is hard I know, but it will happen. :hugs:

Ugh, man I am not sure if it was the anesthesia or just the estrogen, but I am up 3 pounds in just a couple days. I know it is not 'real' weight, but it makes for a crabby mdc. Overall, I weigh more than when I was preggo :saywhat: I haven't really eaten much worse, and kept up with exercise which makes it more frustrating. I know it is all worth it, but damn.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, the weight gain! what's going on lately? I literally went up 2lbs from yesterday. How does that happen? And that was after losing 3 from my weekend. I don't get it. Probably just salt and such but dang. Crabby Wish too.

nothing doing here - I wish you all fabulous weekends. I'm sure I'll come on Sunday to update about my follicle check. I'll try to be zen and such. We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Dandi

Stark white test today, 8dpiui, so the trigger is for sure out of my system no doubt. I kind of want to test every day now like a psycho, but I'm going to try to keep it to every other day. Oddly, I feel very zen about this tww now. I was extra anxious at first, but now I'm just really calm about it. Don't get me wrong, I'm still hopeful and anxious to find out if it took, but I'm just really relaxed about it and not getting myself worked up. My chances are great and if it doesn't take this time, we'll move on to get the possible polyp checked out. It's a good place to be. 

Best of luck Sunday Wish!!! Definitely try to pop on to give us an update, I'll be checking in!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Star2011

I am glad it is Friday! I have been so busy at my new unit that i have not been here as much as i would like too. 

Seems everybody is heading somewhere with the new plans. 

Those in the tww,Dandi and Ellie- fx for you lovely ladies.

Those taking bcp- Krasa and Pothole, hope your body is taking it well.

Wish- Cant wait to hear about your follies on Sunday. Thats an interesting observation about Coq10.

Mdc- Yay no fibroid or polyp. Glad procedure went well. Now onto ttc train. 

Left- Congratulations on team pink! Now you have one of each. So happy for you.

Sugar- Hope all is well.

Justme-Its been awhile hope you are well.

afm, 24 days to go. I am going try naturally in December and January as per conversation with DH then IVF in February. 

Have a lovely weekend lovely ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! Real quick BC im on my phone but I just got out of my u/s and all 5 are measurable! 16, 13, 13, 12, 12 I think. And my lining is already at 10 so that's good again. Woooo!! No canceling!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow wish what a result !!! :) delighted for you :)


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo!!! :wohoo:


----------



## elliecain

Yay Wish!!! Go get it!


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh, I think I might have just gotten a faint positive this morning you guys! I'm 11dpiui and the tests have been stark white for days and then today a faint line. Part of me is nervous that somehow trigger shot is just showing again for some reason. I'm not ready to call it a bfp yet, but I'm super hopeful! Now I can't wait for tomorrow morning to test and see if it's darker. Cross your fingers for me that this might be real.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg dandi!!! i'd think it's virtually impossible for the trigger to reshow up in your body!!! OMG!!!! I'll be excited for you!!!

mdc - how are you doing after your procedure last week? I know you said it was easy peasy but are things going ok? talk to me, Goose. 

ellie - any symptoms?? heehee, I know it's far too early. That little thing is still traveling down the tubes.

star - down to 3 weeks!!! Got any plans for your anniversary this year? We don't - we lived it up this year with our Yellowstone trip. I think DH is going to be busy at work too. We really planned our wedding date on the wrong day!! (all: star and I have the same anniversary date!)

krasa - how are you doing, hon?

sugar - has your ms waned yet? you should be in the lovely 2nd tri now, yes? any flutters yet?

left - I assume you're feeling your little girl move around lots right? any ideas on names yet? 

afm - i'm fine, hoping I only have one more day of sticking myself. I'm bruising and such and I'm just over it. It seems to pinch and sting a bit more now, not sure if my belly has just had it with being stuck 2x/day for 2 weeks. I'm glad all 5 of the follies grew but I kinda panicked a little last night b/c it's only 5 - it could be that not all of them have eggs, those eggs that are there may not all fertilize, those that fertilize may not all develop into blasts, etc. Ho hum, need PMA!

Happy Monday to you all! <3


----------



## Dandi

Or all five could make it all the way! Don't stress about what hasn't happened yet, you'll have plenty of time to worry about it later if it does. Now is the time to visualize all of those follies with big juicy eggs in them, developing and being transferred at some point. Positive, positive, positive!

So faint positive on fmu after about a 5 hour hold. But then I took another test about an hour later with smu and got nothing. I know that's not a very long hold, but I thought I might have had some of that overnight urine left, lol. I'm just nervous because I'm using cheap dollar tree tests and even though the packaging is identical, when you open them, they have two different kinds. So it's a different look to the test depending on which one I get. I'm worried something may be wrong with them and maybe I was getting false negatives that the hcg was out of my system. I'm going to just stay positive, wait it out, spend a small fortune on frers on the way home tonight, and test again in the morning. I've decided that even if I do get another positive, I'm not going to tell DH until I get blood test confirming that betas are doubling. That's going to be absolute torture to not tell him though, so I may cave. He totally goes off the deep end with excitement though and if this is real, I don't want to get too excited too early this time. Ugh, this is so hard! I'm attaching pics of my test this morning in a spoiler for those that want to weigh in. The first is about 5 minutes in and the second is about 15 minutes when it had started to dry a bit. I'm kind of thinking it's too dark to be trigger since my trigger was 12 days ago. I don't know though. 

Spoiler


----------



## Wish2BMom

I see the lines!!! this is so exciting!!!! it's so not your trigger if you tested the other day and were stark white. I can't wait until you take an FRER!!

I hear you on telling DH. That's the sole reason I won't test before beta - I don't want to keep it from him and I don't want to get his hopes up and crush them. 

thank you for the PMA pep talk - I needed it. I'll have another chat with my follies and we'll all get on the same page. ;)


----------



## DandJ

Totally stalking Dandi to see your test and omg that is so a :bfp: !!!! Yeah, I know what you mean about the $store tests having two different cassettes which makes it doubt the accuracy but I had a similar line on my $tree test as well and still going strong! :thumbup:

I'm sooo happy for you and it definitely should be on the FRER because they're more sensitive than the $tree tests. :dust:

This was my 11dpiui test as well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dandi

OMG, I'm nervous that it's not real and I'm nervous that it is real! This is going to be a long week. :wacko:


----------



## DandJ

Yes it will be but worth it! When do you go in for betas?


----------



## Dandi

Well I'm not supposed to test until Thursday and then call and tell them if it's positive. I may wait until Thursday or if I get a strong positive on a frer tomorrow, I may call and ask if I can come in early since I tested out the trigger. I'm leaning towards waiting just in case it's a chemical.


----------



## Dandi

Wish, when is retrieval going to happen?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh congrats to you too DandJ!!!!

dandi - totally long week. UGH! 

I don't have retrieval scheduled yet but I'm hoping it's Thurs. Could be a big day for both of us!!!


----------



## Dandi

Fingers crossed for Thursday!!! Maybe we can get this thread going in the right direction!

I totally caved and told DH that I might have possibly gotten a positive. That didn't last long, I'm so weak. His reaction was tempered though, so that's good. We agreed to test again tomorrow and if it's positive, call for blood tests.


----------



## Mdc

:happydance: :baby: :wohoo: :coffee: OMG DANDI!!! That is totally a positive and I suck at reading lines. I really think this is a positive preggo test not just hcg because...nerd alert :haha: #1 bc you got a stark white earlier and these tests #2 those tests are 25 mIU sensitive, so you need a good amount of hcg to turn them #3 the half life of hcg is 24-36 hours...so only if you got the higher dose trigger shot (10,000 IU) and your body is taking its sweet time to get rid of it (which it isn't bc day 8 was negative...if it was leaving slowly your level on dpiui 8 would have been over 200) then only maybe is it a false positive. So my deduction a BIG FAT JUICY STICKY POSITIVE! Glad you told DH, and I understand your being excited but nervous. I cannot wait until Thursday (or Wednesday :rofl: ). Tomorrow I would test with both a frer and a cheapie (to see the progression), yes I am pushing POAS mania. 


Wish, :wohoo: on the follies playing catch up. I knew they would kick into gear. And 5 is good, so don't give up the PMA. So exciting a retrieval maybe on Thursday, and then PUPO what....like 5 days after that? Talk about baking a turkey. 

Hello to everyone else!

I am so overjoyed by all the positive things happening on this thread, and karma keep on bringing it on! Pothole and Krasa on the IVF train, Star getting back in the saddle, left and sugar's awesome little ones, Kiley's gorgeous Ireland, and so many more. 

I am feeling pretty good myself. I feel on the mend and picked up my Provera even though I won't start it until next Tuesday. One would say I am kind of anxious. Ha ha ha! So glad I have all the excitement from everyone here to keep me distracted. On the non TTC front we are still in the process of finishing our living room and ordered a cocktail table, arc light, and rug this weekend to go with our new couch. I know they say new house new baby, but we are hoping just changing the vibe of our place is the same thing.


----------



## Dandi

Well #3 is what's worrying me. Now I'm readying that 10,000 of Pregnyl won't leave your body for 10 days, so I'm scared that I was getting false negatives when testing it out. The rational side of me then counters that with the fact that I got several negatives and it's not likely that I'd get so many days of false negatives in a row. Now I wish I hadn't tested early, but I've been having so much cramping and I've just been so curious. Ugh! I'm just going to keep testing and be hopeful. Good call on using both the cheapies and frers Mdc! I'll either see a progression or I won't.


----------



## Mdc

Even better multiple negatives. The FDA approvals says they have to be 99% accurate for approval. So the risk that each of the negatives happened to be bad ones are practically astronomical. So yeah...I still say your are preggo. :winkwink: I would be the same skeptic myself, so I hear you though.


----------



## elliecain

Daaaaaaaandi! You are duffed, darling! I'm so extremely excited for you! Keep testing and post all the pics, so we can all be part of this please!

Wish, yay for retrieval this week, so very exciting!

I'm loving this thread even more than before... Things are moving in the right direction for so many of us. We'll be arranging a thread international meet with babies before too long!

Afm, it may only be 6dpo, but symptom spotting knows no minimum for me! I had a dip to near the coverline today, which I will call implantation dip if I go back up tomorrow. I've had sore boobs for a few days and now I have backache too. I have no idea if this is anything other than my usual luteal phase aches and pains, so not going to read too much into it yet.


----------



## Star2011

Happy Monday!

It is a happy Monday with all the good news here.

Dandi congratulations. Happy for you and that for sure is a BFP! Thats the continuation of good news here. 

Mdc/Ellie- you are next.

Wish- glad to read the follies are growing. Cant wait for your transfer day then before we know it we will be celebrating your BFP as well. On anniversary we are not doing much this year. We went to Vegas last year to celebrate and decided to take a laid back approach this year. Maybe next year on out 5th year mark we may do something exciting... With the baby:) I believe next year is your 5th yr mark too? 

Have a fabulous Monday everyone. Love reading all the good news.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani I'm so so hopeful this is it for you . There is nothing faint about that line . Can't wait for the FRER tommrow :) 

Wish 5 follies are great ... All it takes is one ;) PMA Thursday maybe an exciting day :) 

Star will you go for dinner or something ? Vegas is hard to beat !!! 

Ellie I love the idea of an international meet up!!! Count me in;) il start saving now !! Lol 

Wish I can indeed feel this LO moving lots now :)

Mdc I'm just about tore paint our front room ... Not sure what colour to go for ? What's your scheme . I love house decorating :)


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Monday, everyone! You know, catching up and seeing GREAT news has made my day!!

Dandi-Trust your rational side! I'm with you, repeated stark white followed by that CLEAR line == BFP. Congrats girl!!

Wish, glad to hear that your follies are cooperating this time around. That has to be a huge relief for you. Sending much PMA, fellow IVFlander!

Ellie-love your symptom spotting. A dip at 6dpo sounds like a good thing to me. 

Mdc-Glad you're feeling better and have your drugs in your posession! Ha-Wish smuggles, you're now in possession, I'll be in possession on Weds-we are quite the crew. :) 

Star, Pothole, Left, anyone else I may have missed-hope your week has started off swimmingly!

afm, counting down till Lupron. I start that Weds. and take my last bcp on Saturday. Then wait for AF #2, and go from there.

So many positive things going on-I'm thinking Dandi may have started a flood! I'm hoping so, anyway. I don't know that I can wait till Thursday...so far away and the potential of so much great news.

Love to all you wonderful, amazing gals.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhhh I actually got goose bumps reading everyone's entries today!! :hugs: to you all!

ellie - I am totally loving your OBVIOUS implantation dip! ;)

dandi - patiently awaiting more and more (and more) test pics! I'm behind mdc pushing the poas madness!

I was able to procure one 300 Gonal pen from my RE's office for tonight's dose b/c Apothecary by Design can only send overnight. So I would have been without tonight's dose. So now I have enough for tonight and will get tomorrow's which will take me to Wed morning if need be. Hoping so much that I don't need to extend any further out than that. 
I'll update in the morning after my scan! :)

oh and I'm so onboard for an international rainbow baby meet-up!!


----------



## Dandi

I tested again when I got home tonight, after about a four hour hold. Super faint, almost evap like, had to shine a light on it kind of line on the the cheapie test (same kind of cassette that gave me a negative this morning). Light but clearly visible line on the FRER. I checked out the negative test I took this morning with smu and there is actually a line there, but it's like the one I described above. So still uncertain but hopeful.

So glad you got your gonal f for tonight Wish! Pump those follies up!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooh can't wait for you to test today:)


----------



## Dandi

I think the positive yesterday must have been a fluke, or I really was getting false negatives when testing out the trigger, or the cheapie tests are inconsistent in sensitivity. This morning there's nothing on the cheapie (3rd kind of cassette in the same pkg, different instructions, etc). I got a line on the FRER but it's lighter than it was last night so not good. I slept for 12 hours last night though, which never happens. I'm confused but erring on the side of not pregnant. The next few days will tell.


----------



## Wish2BMom

alright - I want to push the pregnancy insanity but I'll hold tight for the next couple of days! Still a line on the FRER, so I'm holding out hope!! :hugs: dandi!

my scan didn't go AS well as I wanted it to but they still grew. Just means I won't be triggering tonight. Sigh.
I can't quite remember what they all were - I think 14, 13 on the right side (up from 13, 12) and almost-17, 14 and 13 on the left side, up from 16, 12, 12. I have another 3 doses of Gonal-F to be taken, I'll probably go in tomorrow morning for another scan.

is it only Tuesday??


----------



## Dandi

There's still time and plenty of Gonal F doses to plump them even more. Hang in there!

I'm so mad at that one test yesterday for giving me such false hope! And mad at myself. Ugh. I should have just waited until Thursday to test. Next time I will know, I've learned my lesson. At the same time, I'm still trying to come up with excuses as to why the tests would be lighter because I want to be pregnant so badly, lol. I keep telling myself that I drank a lot of water before bed last night and I didn't allow myself anything to drink yesterday so I could test last night, so maybe it was just more concentrated. Ugh. I looked at the cheapie test again after it had dried and there was a slight line, but nothing notable. Tomorrow will be 14 days since my trigger, so it _should_ be out of my system tomorrow for sure. I'm not going to drink anything before bed and then tomorrow the FRER will settle it once and for all.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, sorry your lines are not playing nice, but I agree with Wish...there is a line so...line=hope. So many things can go into line darkness especially this early. Ugh, this is all so frustrating and patience testing! I still and hoping and wishing it keeps on getting darker. Don't be mad at yourself for testing...it is all just too exciting not too. 

Wish, so glad they are growing and good luck tomorrow. I know you don't want to keep poking yourself, but stand strong little ladie....it is all for the cause!

Left, our living room basics are now a lighter gray laminate floor, charcole sectional, natural color area rug, but we think the key is going to be the art work we put up to make it pop. There is an art walk here on Thursday and we are hoping to find some local urban art. Eventually I will post a pic...but don't hold your breath because we will probably still be working on it when your little girl arrives. :rofl:

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, finally down to almost a couple pounds to get back to pre preggo weight even with the estrogen. Trying to get down before the double whammy of Provera and turkey day. Green juices how I love and hate you...and carbs oh carbs...oh how I miss you. Sigh...and off to drinking my green glowing smoothie.


----------



## Pothole

Hi darling Ladies! I have been sick. Started as allergies, but it got ahead of me. Its been going on for a few weeks, but today I started coughing so hard I was gagging at school, so they sent me home. I have bronchitis and got antibiotics and nasal spray, and a lovely codeine cough syrup. I got home from the doctor and got a call stating that my funding has officially been approved, so we are go...once I'm better. It's good that if this was going to happen that it's while I'm on bc. I cannot bear to think of how torturous it would be to waste $11,000 because of a cold. Don't know if this pushes me further than mid December, but I'm hopeful no matter what!

Dandi, I'm still holding out the pma for you, hon. 
Everyone else, I love you to bits, but the codeine is kicking in, so I'm going to let it. I'll be back soon! Promise!


----------



## Wish2BMom

glad you got the green light, pothole!! Feel better quickly! tea & honey, OJ, and homemade chicken soup. Those are my not-so-secret weapons to a giant cold. :)

I got my call - sticking with the meds. So the one side is creeping up slowly - 16/13/12 are up to 16.8/14.2/13.4 and then the other side bloomed from 13/12 to 16.5/14.87. I go again the morning but i'm on gonal for another couple of days, probably. So - ordered another pen. I'm tired of bearing the bad news to DH that we need to keep spending money, that my follicles are slow, that they don't cooperate, etc. I think that's the biggest burden about this whole thing. I'm exhausted by it.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wish-the follies are getting to a good size...just wish they would hurry up for you. I guess slow and steady wins the race though. Plenty of time and doses, as Dandi mentioned. Hang in there-it will be go time before you know it.

Mdc-congrats on getting back down to where you were, and great timing at that! What do you make your green smoothies from?

Dandi-I am still cheering for you. Could just be the cheapie tests. Keeping my fingers crossed that the news tomorrow will be good. :hugs:

Pothole, good to hear from you and sorry about the bronchitis. But you are right, better to have happened now. How long will you be on bc? If you are on track for mid December, we are very close in schedule. 

Hi to everyone else! And hope your Tuesday has gone well.

I have my uterine sounding and injection teaching tomorrow. I don't know what to expect out of the sounding, probably some cramping associated with that, I'd think. 

Have a great evening, everybody!


----------



## Pothole

Krasa, I will be scheduling my ivf orientation tomorrow. I'll be on antibiotics for the next 7 days, so I'm going to follow their lead on how soon to start the stims. Right now we are looking at mid Dec, but I guess I'll know more tomorrow. It will be such fun to be bump buddies!


----------



## Dandi

Update on my testing saga. I held it all day so I could test again tonight. The dollar store cheapie was darker, but the FRER was about the same if not slightly lighter. I am basically torturing myself.


----------



## elliecain

Dandi, it's tomorrow you get the beta done, isn't it? I really think you need to stop testing now, for your sanity. I'm a big poas fan usually, but when you have a beta set up, I think you need to stop torturing yourself. Good luck!!!

I'm now 8dpo and obsessing plenty! In a week, I'll know...


----------



## Left wonderin

How frustrating Dani , even with the biggest hold you won't see much progression if any within the one day . Not knowing is the WORST . I'm still hopeful for you but delighted your getting the beta on Thursday so atleastylu will be out of uncertainty land . Not a nice place to be :( 

Ellie 8dpo... Where did that week go !!!!!any SS ??? 

Hi everyone else :) its a rainy windy day here uck ............


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, my fine, feathered friends! :)

pothole and krasa - mid-Dec is right around the corner, that's so awesome!

ellie - your temps are looking so good. Not long now!!

dandi - yeah, this is complete torture. Maybe stop until tomorrow? You've gotten lines, now just belieeeeeeeve. :) FX'ed for you!

my scan went REALLY well this morning! I'm just about skipping around!
right side - 18, 17 (from 16.5/14.87)
left side - 19, 18 or 17, 14 (from 16.8/14.2/13.4)
lining - 11.5!

Even the doc poked her head in and said that things are looking really good and we'll either trigger tonight or tomorrow. I have that one additional pen on it's way to me in the mail right now, so at least I have that if she wants to go until tomorrow. I'd love for that last little one to plump up so we have the best shot!
up and down on this roller coaster!

mdc - I might need that diet. I'm up 3lbs since last week! wth!


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone, I'm taking a break from my new Pinterest habit to to check in on my favorite ladies! Keep up the PMA. You're all making great progress through this process. 

AFM: Nearly everyone in my personal life knows. I mailed out the announcements last week. I'll tell work later n Dec. I'm finally starting to have a bump that's not from cheese burgers so I'm going to start bump pics this weekend. I decided on a nautical themed nursery. I'v seen gender neutral examples on the web. My 2 sisters promised to help decorate and the next appointment is the 30th of Nov.


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy 2nd tri, Sugar!! I just love your story - natural pregnancy after being told to go the assisted route, having to save money for the next round and BOOM! A happy and healthy natural pregnancy. Makes me all warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Dandi

I agree, I just love your story Sugar! So happy for you that things are moving along so well, announcements and nursery planning! Yay!

Wish, those follies are amazing! You know the rumor is that the late bloomers are the quality stuff. Fingers crossed so hard that little 14 has a growth spurt and joins the others. So pumped for you and this cycle!

I don't exactly have a beta test scheduled. I don't know how it works at my RE. I just have to call tomorrow and tell them what the test says. I would assume they'd want me to come in and have a blood test regardless before I go off of the progesterone though, but what do I know. I'm pretty sure it's a negative this month and the cheapies have just played me for a fool. That's ok though. I had a little cry this morning, made my peace with it, and we'll move on to the saline sono. Maybe we'll get another go at a positive around Christmas or my birthday in January. You can't rush perfection.


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, I make my green smoothies with celery, romaine, spinach, filtered water, green apple, lemon juice, and pinch of sea salt, and half a banana. Makes enough for two days. Actually tastes pretty good because the apple and banana sweeten it up a bit. I kind of just eye ball the portions of greens. Good luck with the uterine sounding. It it is just an ultrasound no biggie just a wand. Saline ultrasound was not too bad. Cramping but less than an HSG. 

Ellie, dpo 8. Yippee!

Wish, :wohoo: on the huge follies! I knew they would come around. Cannot wait for you to be PUPO!!!! Diet, is not that bad. Last night I had some roasted chicken with a pan sauce with steamed broccoli over some cauliflower purée. So not all lost. :haha:

Sugar, I love that theme. Seems like just yesterday you got your BFP and you are in (or well on your way) to the second tri already! 

Dandi, ugh tugging at the heart strings! I really am still hoping for an amazing surprise for you this time, because you are still not out. Biggest :hugs: Either way I agree it WILL happen soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - so you have to take one more test in the morning and if there is a line, they'll have you go in for a beta? I'm sure there will be a line!! you're totally not out! I am picturing you in the office with them telling you it's a BFP and you going 'no, no - it's ok, i know it's not. We'll be ok' and them being like 'it's right here. Science. Believe us.' :)

mdc - meant to mention that I love your nerd alerts! I get all excited about what I'm about to learn!

thank you girls for being my constant cheerleaders. It really does pick me up! I got the call - I'm going to go in for one more scan tomorrow and prob trigger tomorrow night. Only a few more shots for me! I want #5 to grow! Going to guzzle lots of water, I'm slamming a salad down right now and will have a chicken chili for dinner with a few veggies added. Come on little guys!


----------



## Dandi

I'm dying laughing because that will be _exactly_ how it goes if they end up telling me its positive!

Woohoo for a trigger tomorrow!!!


----------



## elliecain

Holy cow, the next week is huge for this thread!!! Can't wait to hear what happens, girls!

I'm 8dpo and my chart is looking as good as I can hope. I can't trust any "symptoms", so I'm just going to feel hopeful while my temps stay up. I'm hoping for another rise in the next 2 days, so it is triphasic. Other than that, just gotta be patient for another 5-7 days... I'm meant to be testing next Wednesday, but might do it on Monday for our 6 month wedding anniversary!!!

So much baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Dandi

What a great anniversary surprise that would be!!!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wish, your follies are doing GREAT!! So excited for you, and you have a couple more injections to get that lil' one bumped up a notch. Your lining looks great too-nice and cushy, an embryo Ritz-Carlton. Can't wait for your retrieval.

Dandi, huge :hugs: to you hon. I am still praying for the best for you, and can also totally see you being as Wish described when presented with the good news. ;) 

Mdc, I tend to eyeball my smoothie stuff as well. It just sort of depends on the day with what I put in them. 

Sugar, your story does make me smile-and is a sort of beacon of hope for all of us going through this journey. Enjoy the 2nd tri-I hear you feel better than in the 1st. Your nursery plans sound awesome as well.

Ellie, I like the way your chart is looking!! Fingers crossed for you.

Pothole, can't wait to be bump buddies with you and Wish!!

Star, Left, and anyone else I may have missed-happy hump day, and hope things are going well for you!

Just got back from my sounding/injection teaching appt. The sounding was, as mdc said, no biggie. Not even a cramp. The injection teaching, however, pulled at a heartstring as the nurse wanted DH to do a practice IM injection. He did it, and did a good job for his first try, but welled up with tears. Almost made me cry, poor fella. It will get easier for him as time goes on. Picked up the medications-my god, the sticker shock. The way our insurance works is that we pay out of pocket for the meds and then get reimbursed. Better than nothing for sure, but ouch.

Have a great Wednesday. It sounds like Thursday and Friday are going to be big days for us!


----------



## Dandi

Sugar- does your gender nuetral nursery theme mean that you have decided to be surprised??? I don't have the will power for that but I think it's so exciting for those that do!

Krasa- glad the injection lesson went well. Poor DH, I hope it gets easier for him overtime. The silver lining of those painfully expensive meds is that it means this is really happening! Things are really rolling now. :)

I hate to be the wishy washy loon, but my hope is restored! I got home tonight and tested again, because yes I'm a crazy person that can't leave it alone. I got a clear positive on both the cheapie and the frer, the darkest yet. My evening tests have been consistently darker than morning tests for some reason, so if I have even the slightest FRER line in the morning I'm going to be excited to go for betas. It could be something!


----------



## elliecain

Knew it. As I said, you are duffed!!!!!


----------



## sugargully

Yeah I really am grateful for this bfp. That month I was going to update my signature to show that I had finally started some savings towards an egg transfer in Dec. Now that money gets help to prepare for this little one.

I'm very committed to team yellow. For me this roller coaster journey has made me "team baby" really and I want whatever gender God provides. Also being my first I want the gifts to be reusable for the next bundle years from now. There's a lot of pressure from aquaintaces to find out, even hubby wants to know. I don't want him to go through gender disappointment while I'm still preggo if it's a girl. He has 14yr old and 10 yr old girls from a previous marriage and is team blue. I think seeing the baby will wash away any disappointment he may have. 

P.S Dandi I pray you are preggo!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani I've met many women on here that their fmu is never good and that later in the day is their best . I for one am remaining hopeful ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhh!!! it's test day for Dandi - the REAL one! And definitely a beta day. OMG, I can't wait!!! :wohoo:

ellie - your temps look SO GOOD! :happydance: I can't wait until testing day for you too! I love that you want to do it on your 6 mo anniversary date! :)

sugar - my DH is team yellow all the way and I honestly think it's to mess with me! (if you guys know a bit about my DH by now, it's that he loves to mess with me!) I am a planner and would love to find out but actually, you just wrote a really nice message about being Team Baby and really not caring too much. it will be fun to tease people with it too, though. :) 

krasa - I'm glad things went smoothly with your sono and the injection lessons. That's sweet about DH - did he tear up b/c of the point you're at to try to have a baby or b/c he doesn't want to stick you? Either way...<sniff> he sounds like a sweet soul.

well guess what?? Follicle #5 made the jump last night!!! So today's scan showed:
R: 21, 20.5
L: 22, 20 and 18 - it jumped up 4mm in one day!!
Lining is around 10.5 or so (she said she might have just mis-measured yesterday but anything over 10 is perfect)

So for those just starting off on this adventure - your follies can surprise you! I went from one being measurable at 11 last Wed to all 5 maturing in a week. Obviously from my last cycle, we know that they can just choose not to respond as well, but you just never know.
i'm sure all be getting the call to trigger tonight, retrieval Saturday morning. That's so much more convenient than being knocked out mid-week and having to try to go back to work later. We have a dinner party we're going to that night - i'm sure I'll be fine for that and can even have a little vino guilt-free!


----------



## elliecain

Aaaaaargh I hate it when I type a reply and it gets lost!

Wish, that is so extremely exciting. I can't wait until you are safely PUPO!!!

Dandi, update please! So anxious to hear!

Krasa, that's so cute about DH. I love it when they show us how much they are involved in all this and how much they care about us.

Sugar, that's lovely. I won't be able to be so patient, but I like your philosophy. DH and I just want a healthy baby and will be happy with either, but I know he feels pressure to have a boy, because he is only son of an only son of a VC winner (very high military award), so his name needs to live on! I'd maybe quite like a little girl, but would be overjoyed with either.

Afm, as you can see, my temps are either looking rather good or being very cruel. 2 more like today's will register this cycle as triphasic on fertility friend's new pregnancy monitor triphasia detector! Lol... The things that get me excited nowadays!!!!!


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, oh that breaks my heart about DH. I actually had this conversation with my DH about if he would give me a shot and at first he was like hell no, but eventually he said he would if he had to. What do you use in your smoothies?

Sugar, amazing strength you have. I actually thought about that a little. Last time I was so anxious, and the thought crossed my mind next time to be team yellow. Pretty sure it was a fleeting thought, but maybe not. Totally better just to focus on a healthy baby. 

Dandi, holy crap girl and best of luck on the beta today. I will be stalking!

Hi left!

Ellie, so excited for your temps! Like I said earlier I feel a big rush of BFPs on this thread coming!

Wish, I KNEW IT! I knew the follies would play along this time. And retrieval, vino, egg redeposit, PUPO, and Thanksgiving all in a week. Wow! All too exciting! When do you think they will transfer?

Getting so ready to join all the fun here. I just got a couple of my wine club shipments in last night and joked with DH I better drink up now because I am going to be preggo with this next IUI! If nothing else I will PMA myself to be fat, preggo, and vomiting in Jan. Sounds lovely right :rofl:


----------



## Dandi

Ellie, your temps look fantastic!

Wish, congratulations on those big juicy follies, that's so awesome. I knew the little runt didn't want to left behind. Retrieval on Saturday, oh my gosh, so close!!! What day did you transfer last time?

I'm waiting on the call. They said they'd call about noon.... seventeen minutes ago. They should know better than to give an anxious woman a time frame and not stick to it! My nerves are frayed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg this next month is going to be so exciting for all of us!! 

ellie - your temps better not be playing a joke on us. I can't take it. I think I threatened sugar's temps last time and maybe scared them into proving true (yup, it was TOTALLY all me! :rofl:). I'll threaten yours too if it helps! 

mdc - right? totally busy week next week. And the week after I have a business trip from Mon night to laaaaaate Wed night, so that will take up that time.
ohh, wine delivery! love that. DH received a $100 gift card for nakedwines.com - if you buy $160-worth of wine, you get $100 off. Sign me up! Though it may be sitting in the wine cabinet for 9 months, but that's ok with me!

dandi - omg, did you tell them that you also have an army of ladies dying to know the answer??? killing me!

so last time I transferred on day 3, I believe. So that would be next Tues. They would like things to last until day 5 b/c the longer they can last outside of their natural habitat, the stronger they are I guess. I just want them back in me ASAP. I felt this weird longing for them last time. Hey! Maybe I do have some motherly instincts! :haha:
there are still so many things that need to go well, so trying to keep a level head. I just would like, best case, 3 eggs that fertilize and develop well so we can transfer 2 and freeze 1. 
it's going to be an exciting weekend!


----------



## elliecain

All threats towards my temps gratefully received!

Come on Dandi's docs, get on the phone NOW!

Wish, that's all so soon, yay!

Mdc, can't wait for your iui too!

We may all be bump buddies really soon!!!

How many exclamation marks in this post&#8253;


----------



## Mdc

:coffee: :hissy: Come on Dandi's docs CALL!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh come ON, i thought for sure we'd have the news by now!!!:coffee::brat::munch::telephone:


----------



## krasavitsa147

Dammit! Still no word, Dandi? Everything is crossed for you! I have a really good feeling about you!

Ellie, I have a good feeling about you too. I just know those temps are going to keep looking better and better. 

Wish, hooray for the little follie that could! It is going to be a busy busy time for you coming up. Very excited to hear when/how your retrieval will go down. Definitely rooting for that day 5 transfer. Yep, DH is the best thing that ever happened to me. The worst part of this is seeing him upset. He didn't want to give me a shot-he was afraid it was going to hurt me (it did, but there is no way I'm letting him know that!!). 

Mdc-totally agree, I hate seeing him tearful for any reason. Most especially because of this. I will throw almost anything in a smoothie. Post-workout ones tend to be more yogurt and fruit based with whey protein, green smoothies i tend to use a lot of kale, spinach, jalapeno, onion, and even some garlic with a pinch of sea salt and vinegar. I know, I know. I make sure I brush my teeth afterwards. :winkwink:

Sugar, those are my thoughts exactly. If I'm lucky enough to every become a mother, it will be completely immaterial to me whether it is a boy or girl. Team healthy is all I would care about, I think.

Pothole, Star, Left, anyone I may have missed-hope your day is going swimmingly.

This is going to be one damned exciting thread for the next couple of months, I think! 

I started my lupron last night. One side effect i have noticed-already-is that when I got up this morning, my skin felt parched. So, I'm slamming down so much water that I'm getting up to pee every half hour. Sigh. DH was not a fan of me giving myself injections either. I had to wait for him to be back in from doing chores to give it as he wanted to be there when I did. I told him he's going to get his fill of watching injections before this is over. :wacko: 

I too will be stalking today-have been already, actually, just hadn't posted yet. PMA all around ladies. I have a very good feeling about what's coming up for us.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooh so much anticipation and excitement on here !! Wish wow those follies :) I too can't wait till your PUPO with our first set of twins ;) lol......

Ellie those temps look very promising . Ill be keeping everything crossed for good news :) 

Dani ..... Did you test on a frer this am ? Did I miss a post or did you go straight for the doc on last nights ones ?


----------



## Dandi

I tested this morning. There was a line, but not as dark as last night so there's still some doubt that it's a true bfp. Honestly, it could have been blaringly positive and waving a "you're pregnant" banner and I'd still be uncertain because of the fluctuating tests this week. 

I caved in and called under the guise of wanting to know if I should continue my progesterone or not. I got the nurse's voicemail. Arghhhh! I did tell her that I'm going into a meeting shortly that will have me unavailable the rest of the day, so hopefully she calls me back in the next 45 minutes!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Ugh, for your sake I sure hope they get it in gear, Dandi...


----------



## Wish2BMom

for real - this is nonsense!


----------



## DandJ

:ninja: on Dandi's news....


----------



## elliecain

Come on, this is killing me!!!

Krasa, I didn't mean anything bad by saying your DH's reaction was cute. I understand that you don't like to see him upset, but it also shows how much he cares and shows a true bond between you. I've never seen my DH cry at all. His voice cracked when he read a poem at his dad's funeral, but he doesn't ever cry. I'd find it really disconcerting, I think, but also quite powerful.


----------



## krasavitsa147

No worries, Ellie! I knew you meant a positive thing. :)


----------



## Mdc

Omg! This is not even my test and this waiting for your test Dandi is friggin TORTURE!


----------



## elliecain

Agreed...
*refresh
*refresh 
*refresh


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm with ye girls !! Oh keeps saying what's up you haven't left that thing " the iPad " out of your hands all night lol... Told him I'm waiting for important news ! Lol


----------



## Dandi

I'm pregnant!!!


----------



## DandJ

Beta levels?!?!


----------



## Dandi

I don't know, I just got a voicemail. I'm not too worried about it at this point though. I go back Monday for the next draw to make sure it's doubling. That's the next hurdle to cross. Today I am pregnant and the iui cycle worked!


----------



## elliecain

Crying with happiness for you!!!!! So so so so so so happy! Congratulations!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani there are tears here too in Ireland for you !!! OH thinks I'm totally crazy now !! Lol...

So so happy for you :) enjoy this moment and don't worry about anything :) 

CONGRATULATIONS :)


----------



## Mdc

Holy crap Dandi that is the best news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am crying the happiest of tears for you like a blubbering mess on the sidewalk outside of the gym, but I could care less. So HAPPY for you and DH. 

How did DH take the news?


----------



## krasavitsa147

Yeah Dandi!!!! Beyond thrilled for you!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dandi

Thanks ladies! DH was pretty shocked. Once he got over that he's pretty much on the same page as me...happy to know that iui can work for us, happy to be pregnant again, but also realistic given that we've been through a loss and understand that there are so many other things that need to go well in order for us to have a real take home forever baby. We're less excited this time, but more appreciative, can't really explain it but I'm sure some of you know what I mean.


----------



## elliecain

I know exactly what you mean. After a loss, we start to appreciate that this is not simply a matter of getting pregnant. Today, right now, you have a baby in you and you are a mummy. That is all that matters today. So pleased!


----------



## Pothole

Dandi this is literally the very best way to start my day! I am beyond insanely overjoyed for you!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AHHHHHH late to the party! Stupid work/hair appt!

OMG DANDI!!! Congratulations!!!! This one WILL stick!!!
:wohoo: :happydance: :ninja:

I'm just so damn excited for you, I wish I could hug you in real life!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

methinks ellie is nipping at dandi's heals...EEEEE!!!


----------



## Star2011

Dandi congratulations! Great news. Am super happy for you. Praying for a sticky bean. Enjoy being pregnant:) 

You started the holiday season for us with such great news!


----------



## Star2011

Me too Wish! Ellie keep... Cant wait for your good news too!


----------



## Star2011

Wish- you are next too. Am glad those follies did listen and behaved!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you!! not counting my chicken(s) until they are hatched, though! heehee! :tease:


----------



## Dandi

I really hope this one sticks! I have my second draw at 8am Monday, so hopefully they won't keep me waiting all day again. I asked how my levels were when I called and she said they were in a good range and all looked fine on my lab, so I'm just going to think positive until I have a reason not to. I'm praying and crossing fingers so hard that this is my take home baby and that many of you are joining me in the next month or two!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, the data geek in me wants to know your numbers. But maybe it's better that we don't! You're right - just be happy in this moment and know that you're carrying a LO that needs you all relaxed and sending happy vibes its way! <3


----------



## Dandi

Did you trigger last night???


----------



## sugargully

I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU DANDI!!!!!! I can't stop smiling!

Congrats!! And you have the best attitude. Be happy for right now because now is what matters.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I did trigger! belly is still sore :)
retrieval at 10:30am tomorrow. I'm going to be STARVING after!
I'm going to try to let the weekend pass before logging on again b/c I like when the weekend makes me feel like we've skipped ahead a bit. :)
i'll update everyone Monday morning on how things went and how the zygote(s) or whatever are doing!


----------



## elliecain

Good luck Wish! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## krasavitsa147

Good luck tomorrow, Wish! Looking forward to your update after the weekend.

Dandi, still grinning ear-to-ear for you! :happydance:

Have a great weekend, everyone! We're supposed to get a foot of snow tonight, so I'm taking off from work early. Woohoo!


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh Krasa! Remind me, where are you? It's 70 degrees here, I'm so ready for some winter weather.


----------



## Wish2BMom

seriously - I've had a wicked stressful day at work and I kept going back to your BFP, dandi!! totally brightened my day all day!!!

thanks girls - I may have to pop on on Sunday but we'll see! Staying off of BNB on the weekends keeps me only slightly saner.


----------



## Dandi

I feel surprisingly calm about it today. Last time I was constantly googling something or other, had downloaded about 5 pregnancy apps, obsessively identifying key dates throughout the pregnancy, worried about seeing blood every time I went to the bathroom. It either doesn't feel real yet or I'm already the worst, most disconnected mother ever, lol. Who knows, maybe it's a good sign that I'm calm. Maybe I'll feel differently Monday.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I agree with everyone this being a stressful week and yet think about your bfp and I smile! I do not think you are disconnected but just at peace! And a no stressing mommy = happy baby!

Ellie you are next!

Wish, one step closer with the trigger. Good luck with the retrieval and here is to hoping for 5 awesome embbies. 

Krasa, wow that is some snow! Snuggle in. 

I cut out work myself a little early. During my shitty September to top it off I cracked my phone screen. I had never done that to any phone I have ever owned. As a tribute to clean slates I got an appt to get it fixed. Man I swear the Apple Store is always a mad house no matter what time you go there. So as a treat while I wait I am enjoying a yummy salad and a glass of wine. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## FertileFlower

Congratulations, Dandi!!!
So happy for you!! :)))


----------



## Star2011

Here to wishing my "anniversary mate" a great retrieval tomorrow! Wish am hoping and praying and really praying for those embies. 

Dandi hope you are taking it easy with our miracle baby. Here praying for a doubling # on Monday. 

Mdc- That wine sounds good. I have been good the last couple of months with cutting down on wine and my favorite drink" long island ics tea" but today am craving for a glass of wine. I think i ll get some after this post.

Ellie- still holding up extraordinary hope for that bfp. We cant wait to hear the good news. 

Krasa- how are you doing with the injections? Did you start them already? Forgive me if you already wrote about this. 

Sugar, Left, Pothole hi. 

Cant wait ti see everybody popping out BFPs in this thread:)

Have a wonderful weekend lovely ladies.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh a glass of wine sounds soooo good . Sure I only have to wait till March lol....


----------



## elliecain

I stupidly let DH convince me to poas today at 12dpo and it was bfn. I'm gutted, crushed, miserable. I felt sure this was my month. Why doesn't it happen? Probably just going to watch my temps plummet over next 2 days to the horrible witch arriving on Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm gutted.


----------



## sugargully

Sorry Ellie...


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Ellie I'm gutted for you . Its an awful feeling seeing those bfn . It WILL happen for you . Xxxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie, hon, I'm so sorry for you. You're not out until AF shows, though. It's tough, but try to keep the faith. :hugs:

now here's me trying to take my own advice - only got 3 eggs in the retrieval and only one fertilized. Tentative transfer set for tomorrow morning at 11:15. Which is only Day 2. I can't remember if they just set a time and if things look good in the morning, they push out another day. I'm sad, frustrated, annoyed that I have a full day of meetings from 9-5 tomorrow that I'll have to work around. But they don't call until sometime before 8:30, so I have to wait that long to really move stuff around. Anyway. Just feeling down. I know it just takes one, but...

Ellie, if you were here we could hug each other!


----------



## elliecain

Oh Wish, if only we were closer, I'd give you such a massive hug! I am praying for the little embie xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I too would love to be close by to give you both a real life hug ! Can you not cancel your day tommrow it sounds an awful lot having to worry about work on top of everything else ?? 

Here hoping that one eggie is a super golden one . I'm sorry your feeling sad :(


----------



## Pothole

Ellie, I am holding out hope for you. It's not over till she shows. I still believe in those temps!

Wish, that one is THE one. You are going to be gloriously, beautifully, wonderfully PUPO!!! 

Hugs from South Carolina to both of you.


----------



## Dandi

Well now I'm in tears. I just adore you ladies and am sending the most heartfelt hugs!

Ellie, you are most certainly not out yet. There's still time for that bfp to sneak up on you, and if not just know that there are so many opportunities still ahead for you and it's going to happen!

Wish, I know you're preparing yourself for the worst because it's what we do, but that egg may be all you need. I'm going to be sending positive thoughts that it grows good and strong and makes it ALL the way! PUPO or bust!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you girls! Could totally use one massive international hug. We asked if we could use the Frozen Ace too but since that one was frozen at 5 days, you can't pair it with a Day 2. Definitely transferring tomorrow - with just the one, they want it back in mum ASAP. I'll get the grade tomorrow. Hoping for the most awesomest grade ever! 
I'll report in tomorrow. :hugs: all


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you, dandi!!


----------



## Pothole

Wish, this hug is flying up the eastern seaboard...
The One is ready to get back to mum and that's great! Even it knows it's time to get you PUPO!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, Pothole, and everyone. Going in for 10:45. My RE is down there today too so we'll chat. I just got the call to confirm I can still come in so the embie made it overnight. Doc will discuss the grading and such. I was sending positive vibes all night to the Little Embie That Could!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I'm so sorry about your temps, hun. :hugs: this is the biggest mind game in the history of mind games.


----------



## Dandi

Sorry Ellie. :hugs: It's torture watching your temps play so nicely for so long only to let you down. The silver lining though is that obviously something is going right in your body to have the spikes that you do and that can only be a good thing for your future pregnancy (which will be here soon). Hang in there!

Good luck this morning Wish!!! Sending all of my best to the little embie that could!

I went in to check my betas at 8am. I'm so nervous. I hope they don't keep me waiting all day wondering.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wish, massive :hugs: headed your way from Iowa. Praying for the little embie that could to snuggle into momma and settle in for a nice 9 month stay. Seriously pulling for you, ma'am.

Ellie, sending big huge hugs across the pond to you, too. I'm so sorry you are feeling the way you are. Just keep your faith that it WILL happen, you will be a mommy again soon.

Dandi, I hope the wait today is much, much less torturous than it was last week!! Sheesh, you do NOT need a repeat of that!

Star-Yep, i started the Lupron injections on Wednesday. They aren't too bad, easy-peasy subq injection, only side effect I have had from it is that it makes me fall asleep. Like seriously crash a half hour after I inject it. No headaches or weight gain or anything like that yet. Oh, I guess it has made my skin a bit dry as well.

Pothole, Left, Sugar, and anyone else I might have missed-Hi! Hope your week has started off well.

afm, we got a lot of snow this past weekend. About ten inches! It's supposed to melt off this week, so I won't be too crabby about it. :) I took my last bcp on Saturday, yesterday was CD1, so I will have blood drawn tomorrow morning and start stims later this week, date tbd. Let the crazy begin! 

Keeping all you amazing women in my thoughts today.


----------



## Mdc

Star, less than two weeks right? Yeah, wine is a weakness for me. :haha: oh well, I will have to give it up soon so enjoying it while I can. 

Left, I will pour you a glad first thing in March. Hope you are felling well. 

Ellie, I am so sorry that you feel out and I totally understand the frustration. I do think you are not totally out, however even if you are...try to keep the faith up and know you WILL get pregnant soon. Best thing to do is let yourself feel what you need to feel, process, and then know next month couple be the month. :hugs:

Wish, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I am hoping the best for the little embie that could. So frustrating when you have to change everything around, but I am hoping with all I have that this is the one. YOU GOT THIS! Excited to hear about the awesome grading and congrats on being PUPO!

Dandi, excited to hear about your awesome betas today!

Krasa, snow yuck! Glad the Lupron injections are going easy on you, and stemming just around the corner. Eek...so exciting!

Pothole, hoping you are doing well and ready to get started. 

Sugar, hello! And anyone else I missed. 

So I need to figure out today if I am going to cheat and start Provera one day early or wait until tomorrow...you girls should see the crazy spreadsheet I developed for all the scenarios so I can pick the best day. Cannot wait to get started.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well slap my butt and call me PUPO! everything went really well this morning - grade 4AF, which means it already split to 4 cells (which is optimal - they hope for 2-4 on day 2), grade A for fragmentation (0-5% - the best) and F for Fair global quality (could be a G for Good but oh well). So we're on our way. And my beta is on my birthday, 12/7! I hope it's a good day. The nurse about fell out of her chair when I told her that, after she told me my beta date. I said 'wanna check my wristband again for my DOB?' :haha:

so, all is well here. How many people get preg with just one, either naturally or with IVF? so many, that's how many. How many people get preg with an IUI when it's just one? SO many. So one embie with assisted hatching, squirted into a cozy spot on my uterus, gives us a solid chance. No less than anyone else.

mdc - you're so funny. Go ahead and cheat, you've been waiting long enough! Please drink some wine for me. I didn't end up having any on Sat night - we stayed home b/c I was so bloated and blegh from the procedure. Seriously - only 5 follicles and I still gained 2lbs of bloat in one night! 

krasa - no thanks on the snow! I'm not ready for that yet. After thanksgiving, that's fine. It's hopefully going to be around 55 here for the big day, which is great b/c we can send kids outside. :) Glad the injections are going well! I didn't crash right after but I was ready for bed by about 9pm and slept a SOLID 8 hrs each night, at least. Good stuff. 

ellie - how are you doing? I've been thinking about you and how you're going to make such a wonderful mum. It will happen, like all of the girls have said. 

dandi - ohhhhhh I can't wait for your results!!!! eeeeeeeee!!!

star - less than 2 weeks! oh the fun we're going to have. Pothole - when are you started again next?

left - you should start the wine countdown!


----------



## Dandi

YAY PUPO!!! This could totally be THE ONE! So excited for you to get an awesome birthday gift. It kinda feels like it could be fate.

Still waiting. Found out that my beta Thursday was 71.3. It seems low to me based on numbers that I see other women have posted at 14dpo, but they said it's fine as long as it's over 50, so I'm not going to stress for now. The real issue is the second number. Just going to hope for the best and if it's not good news, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Dandi

Posted too soon. I just got the call. Betas are doubling every 41 hours, so the little bean is growing! I've got to schedule an ultrasound any time after December 9th. Next goal = heartbeat!


----------



## elliecain

Wish, you are so PUPO! What an awesome birthday gift it will be! I'm so happy for you and I know this baby is nestling in right now, burrowing into your cosy uterus!

Dandi, yay! Your doubling is excellent! 
My cp beta was 48 on 15dpo and they didn't seem to think it was a problem (turns out they were wrong, but my point is that it can be ok even that low). I think it depends when it implants. I had a dip on 9dpo, so it was only 6 days or 3 doubles later. Yours will be awesome and sticky. You and Wish will have your scrumptious August bundles of joy!

Afm, I'm just plain confused now. How much can a morning body temp be affected by the outside temp? The weather in the UK has changed over the last few days, last night we had a solid frost. My temp tonight is back up to where it was 3 days ago in the evening. I know evening temps are unreliable, but I'm still holding out for a miracle until I see the witch. I also worked out that I might have ovulated one or two days later than I thought. Confused...


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: dandi!!! That's so awesome!! 
stick little one, STICK!!

ellie - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you too!! STAY AWAY, :witch:!!!


----------



## elliecain

Help! What does it mean if you look at a negative test 36 hours later and it's become positive? Shall I post a pic?


----------



## Dandi

That long after it's likely invalid. I wouldn't get my hopes up about it (I learned this the hard way a few times). However, it would definitely make me want to test in the morning to see if anything might be going on!


----------



## Mdc

:wohoo: PUPO for Wish!!!!!

Dandi, so glad the betas are awesome....even an overachiever By 7 hours I would say. 

Ellie, hope the witch stays far far away on her wicked broom! As for the test I would test tomorrow to know for sure. I never really trust the tests that old, but you never know.


----------



## Pothole

So excited that you are PUPO Wish!!! I'd jump up and down for you, but I'd probably puke. I am SO ready to be off this BC. I have been nauseated for the past 26 days. How do people take this stuff? 
My orientation meeting is Wednesday at 8:30. I'm guessing we'll order my meds at that point and I'll have an end date for the bc. I won't mind this tilting ship feeling if I am growing a human. But to be taking a pill that prevents it, *and* feel like I'm on the Teacups ride just feels insulting.


----------



## elliecain

Oh, Pothole, that does sound vile! But, it will be worth it in the end. Hopefully not too much longer now.

Well, another temp drop today, to the coverline. Still no spots on my face, but AF will surely be here today. I've got the full feeling in my tummy that I always get in the day. It's so unfair after those deceptive high temps. 

DH has his SA next week and we see the consultant on 10th December, so at least this is a productive month. I'll be in the 2ww when I see her, which is annoying because I want to ask about frequency of being in my fertile window. DH doesn't think every day is a good idea because he reckons it reduces the sperm, but I've heard every day is fine unless he has low sperm count. I guess it will be more waiting for another couple of cycles. It's so frustrating. I'm going to push for starting iui or whatever assisted conception she recommends asap, it's just not happening without.


----------



## Pothole

Ellie, I am glad you have an appointment set up. And it may well happen before you even get to them. But it does feel nice to regain a tiny measure of control in this process that leaves us feeling so scattered.
Today is the last day of school for the week, and I am SO ready. Yesterday, DH had his required blood work for ivf, an STD panel. If you ladies could meet this man, you'd fall out of your chairs laughing at the absurdity of this test. I adore him, but never has a thing been so unnecessary. He is so square his corners have corners. We are each others first, and only, and we waited till we were married. He was 30. When I told him what it was, he raised an eyebrow and said "Bet you'll be on pins and needles waiting to find out, huh?" 
Hope you all have a beautiful day.


----------



## Star2011

Hello BnB friends,

Just got home from work. This is going to short before i sleep. Had a rough night. 

WISH...... You are PUPO thats what counts. I am optimistic that this is your time. All prayers to you. We will come celebrate your birthday and bfp!

Mdc- what did you decide on the provera?

Ellie- your time is coming. Next year we will all be holding our LO. Hang in there friend. It will happen. 

Pothole that is so sweet about being each others first. Sorry about the nausea with BC. 

Krasa those are good side effects:)

All our PG ladies- Left, Sugar, Dandi how are you all doing?

As for me AF came 2 days early so i have less than 2 weeks.... So excited to Start ttc again. Its been a while!

Enjoy your day ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - that's awesome!! less than 2 weeks!! so happy you'll be back in the saddle :) 

mdc - if you didn't start yesterday, you're certainly starting today, yes? how long until it kicks in? 

pothole - oh that is so sweet about you and DH. Square is charming! it'll be good to get all of that right out of the way and move on to your next assisted cycle. WOO! and, of course, off the BCP. Ugh, sorry you're having such a bad time on it.

ellie - I feel like you're going to have a very good early new year! the SA may give you so many answers and then you'll get a plan in place to tackle them. Not long now...

dandi - STILL so psyched that you're preggo!! ahhhhh!! :cloud9:

krasa - have you dug out of the snow yet? :cold:

sugar, left, kiley, jessie - calling in all the ladies - how are you doing?

I'm doing fine over here. It's kinda funny - not sure how to feel, really. I'm so used to looking to the next thing I have to do or worrying about a schedule. When it gets to this point, you just have to wait. And it's far too early to experience any symptoms or feel anything so...just wait. And eat healthy. And give up coffee (for the most part) and wine. So I guess I can just focus on hosting Thanksgiving and getting my house cleaned up! need to start my lists and we got the turkey going in the brine last night. :) all is good.


----------



## Dandi

Pothole, I hate that the BC is making you so ill! All worth it in the end, but pretty sucky along the way. Good luck with your orientation Wednesday! Moving right along. =)

Ellie- You are going to feel so much less stressed once your testing starts. You'd think it would be even more stressful, but it's reassuring to start to get answers and come up with a plan that's not the same old thing that hasn't been working. It's a relief in a weird way and I hope that you find it to that way as well. I hope the SA and your meeting with the consultant go well and kick off the new with a bang!

Star- less than 2 weeks! Yay! I know you are so ready to get back to it!

Wish- sitting there all PUPO, playing it cool, waiting it out. I'm so excited! Your birthday needs to hurry up. 

Yeah Mdc- what did you decide? Did you cheat a little or are you starting today? What happens after the provera?

Hey Sugar, Left, Krasa, anyone else I'm missing! Wishing all of you wondering holiday week (if you're in the States). =)

I threw up this morning. I'm not sure if it was pregnancy related or not. I'm one of those annoying people that gag sometimes when they brush their teeth. Well I made some apples and oats over the weekend in the slow cooker to have for a healthy breakfast this week. When I was eating it this morning, I started to gag. It was pretty rough, but I held it together long enough to get a bit down. Then later when I was brushing my teeth.... it just happened. Twice. I don't know. Part of me is hoping it's a good sign. Part of me is hoping it's just a fluke (the women in my family don't really get morning sickness, so I've always assumed I won't either). I continue to feel very tired and go to bed ridiculously early, so hoping that's good. That's about it other than the occasional stray cramp. I wish my boobs would start hurting so I'd feel more assured. It's such torture not knowing if this is going to keep or not. I just wish I could see a heartbeat right this second. If things go ok, it's going to be so hard to keep this is a secret over the holidays with so much family time. I've laid down the law to DH that if things progress, we aren't telling anyone until my birthday at the end of January, but I don't know that we'd make it that far with a secret. I'm constantly trying to temper my excitement though. Oy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AWESOME, dandi!!! I'm so glad you're puking and going to bed early!!! :haha:
to me, those are awesome signs. And I base that off of me not really experiencing either of those last time so they have to be good things!
yeah, the holidays will be tough for you! I'd be busting at the seams. Maybe it's good you'll be tired early - you can scoot from whatever gathering you're at earlier than usual.

yeah, not really calm and cool like you say but trying to be. I feel like I'm already having tiny little pulls or cramps on the one side, but I have to keep in mind that I just had surgery there a couple days ago!
I have another stupidly busy day at work today, and most of tomorrow, so I can't sit around and google and think too much. There's cleaning that needs to be done, store runs to be made, and we'll see if I'll throw any baking into the mix. I don't think that'll happen, though!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, so sorry that the bc pills are making you feel so awful. Hopefully you can get off the. ASAP. Love your story about DH!

Ellie, ugh...sorry that you feel out, but glad you are getting ready for the next step. It is always scary, but I agree with the others it does make me feel like I have some control. As for the ED or EOD you are right it depends. We eventually did the EOD routine bc the in demand ED got to be too taxing for us. Btw, I love you new emoji in your sig. :rofl:

Star, get it on girl! So glad you are back in the game again. Hope your DH is ready :winkwink:

Wish, so happy that you are PUPO and I know your little embie is cooking along just perfectly. I would say pulls are good since the embie was placed in your uterus and not too early IMO to have that be a good sign. The rest of us have to have the eggie travel a bit to get cozy...your had a first class delivery to uterine town. :haha:

Dandi, that seems like a great sign! Funny I wanted nothing more than to throw up so I would feel pregnant I did not think the sore boobs was enough. You are throwing up and want sore boobs. Guess we just want it all huh? :haha: I understand about wanting things to be different this time around. DH and I talked and 'when' we get preggo we are likely going to tell early this time around instead of waiting bc last time we did not tell any family. I am sure you and DH will know when the time is right. 

I looked at the schedule and started the Provera today (very early in the morning...just saying :rofl: ) instead of yesterday to make double sure the timing would be good this month. I am on it for 7 days and then I just wait for the :witch: The test will be how long it takes for her to show. I have read between 3-7 days, and the doc said 4. Maybe I should make take a poll like people do with guessing delivery dates for babies :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks!! I wish it was sooner but it still follows the same schedule, i guess? I looked it up - apparently I did have some time to google. So it should still implant 6-10 days after my 'ovulation' or retrieval. So hopefully this weekend!
I'm sure the tugs and pulls are just from them sticking the catheter in my uterus or something like that.
apparently I have enough time to pop on here every so often throughout the day too. you guys must get tired of all of my posts!

mdc - I think 5 days and that's solely b/c I would love it to be 3 days but mother nature likes to play games. And if I said 7 just b/c that would land on my bday, then that would rot.

also - so many people have been telling me to wear socks in the TWW. Anyone heard of this? guess it comes from Chinese medicine - the foot has many gateways (or something) to the uterus so warm feet = warm uterus = good conditions for embie. Shouldn't be difficult considering it's Nov in New England, I wear socks constantly. Someone else said warm drinks too. It's all worth a shot!


----------



## elliecain

Pothole, I love your description of your DH. Perfect.

Wish, I've been hearing about this too recently, keeping hands and feet warm during implantation. I'm so hopeful for you!

Mdc, finally! I'm so glad you are finally getting to a point where you are back on track.

Dandi, the signs are great!

Star, are we cycle buddies then? I started today and can't wait to get these 2 weeks dine.


----------



## sugargully

Hi ladies, I'm doing pretty good. nausea seems to be subsiding, thankfully. I've only gained 2lbs which seems impossible with all the unhealthy stuff I've had to eat in order to get nutrients in. I'm afraid to eat raw veggies and salads! There's been so many contamination stories in the news lately, like Chipotle restaurant. Am I mad? I've been sticking to canned, frozen, or cooked veggies. Lettuce is my biggest worry. 

My round ligaments in my tummy are sore. The doc said to use Tylenol or a heating pad. I didn't know the uncomfortableness would start so soon.

I'm also really aware that many of us on this thread have experienced losses at this stage. Your angels are in my thoughts and if I ever say anything that seems insensitive please let me know. I have joined another thread of bump buddies but you ladies are my "home" and I want to be here for you. There's something so comforting coming to our thread and knowing we are here for each other. 

On a lighter note, state-side ladies are you ready for Turkey day? I'm making a red velvet, strawberry trifle to take to a friends. My first try so I hope it's good!


----------



## Dandi

So glad you're starting to feel better Sugar! Just in time to trade it in for the discomfort,lol. You said it perfectly, no matter how many other threads I join, this thread is "home". =) That trifle sounds delicious! I'm so not ready for Thanksgiving. I have no appetite (completely foreign to me), so I can't decide what to take since I don't want anything. So I'll be with the crazies doing last minute grocery shopping tomorrow, yay for me!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani get used to the Not wanting anything feeling but you have to just pick the thing that makes you feel least uck when you think of it and go for it lol.......


----------



## Pothole

I really need to stay off google. I should not have looked up ivf. I read the discription of what happens and then foolishly went to bed. I had dreams all night of a Chilean mining team using a "hollow bore probe to puncture the vaginal wall" I feel like the nuns either did me a huge diservice or a great mercy because I have no idea where that is anatomically.

Update: looked it up, and still feel like vomiting. I have never been so excited to get sedated.


----------



## Dandi

Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Try to put it out of your mind! Poor thing, I would be the same way.


----------



## sugargully

Lol pothole! That's funny imagery but there's some truth in it!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Wednesday, girls! Friday for some of us, myself included. Though I'm not sure it counts, since I have to start baking tonight to get everything done in time for lunch tomorrow. :wacko:

Pothole, I love the story of your DH. Mine is square too, I think it is such a big part of their charm, actually! There's something really good in knowing that to your other half, there is no one else but you. Try not to stress about IVF-although I feel the same way when I think about it-apparently the drugs during retrieval are really good (heh). It's still definitely nerve-wracking for me to think about too. But-this time next year when we are holding sweet little ones, we'll look back and wonder what we were making such a big deal of. Sorry about the bc nausea-I had some as well, though not as severe as you're describing. I don't remember that as happening when I was on bc before, you know, to control birth...

Wish-Yay for PUPO!!! I've never heard that about keeping your feet warm, but you're right, it shouldn't be hard to remember to wear socks this time of year. The snow has all melted here-crazy, when there was so much of it such a short time ago. I'm going to agree with Mdc-never too early to be a good sign, those pulls and stretches. Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Dandi, sounds wierd I know, but I'm so glad you're puking!!! :) Praying for the stickiest of beans. I think it is a good call on keeping things to yourself for now. 

Mdc, provera == progress, right? One more hurdle out of the way. Hopefully AF cooperates with the plan and shows on the sooner end of things. 

Ellie, how are you doing, girl? Thinking of you, and sending PMA and hugs your way. 

Sugar, glad you're starting to feel better. I feel the same way about this being "home". I tried to join an IVF thread but had a hard time connecting. this is such a good group and I'm very glad our preggo friends keep updating. 

Star-the countdown is on! So excited for you! Do you have to work over the holiday at all? I worked in a hospital before moving into research and even I had to work holidays (I'm not a healthcare provider). All the on-call up at night stuff was tough too. It must make it a little trickier for you to time things...but you know, where there's a will, there's a way!

afm, just getting today out of the way at work. Baking the pie, rolls, and bread for stuffing tonight. I'm officially in drug-induced menopause, so I'll start stims tomorrow night while continuing on my lupron. I have to go in Sunday morning for another E2 level. I'm debating on having a glass of wine while I bake tonight, since it will be the last night I'm permitted to do so. The lupron has had me so whacked out that I have not been able to have my Friday and Saturday night glass since I started it. 

So-interesting factoid. We're going through IVF due to severe MFI-his highest count was 3 million with very low speed. When I had my lupron start appointment, he had to give his sample to cryopreserve in case supplies are low on retrieval day. Doesn't make much sense, since we're doing ICSI, but okay. So, he gave that sample to freeze. The count was almost 29 million with great speed. I could not believe it. That's still 10 million below normal, but damn. We start pumping thousands of dollars of drugs into me, and his sperm decide to play much more nicely. :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA pothole! yeah, leave the carnage stuff to google, stay away from that. I was told that's what they do but not in quite so graphic of a way. And to note, I barely spotted after my surgery. And was completely knocked out and it was the best nap ever. In fact, this was hysterical - on Saturday right before they took me in, they took me over to this little area to wait to go 'beyond the door'. I could see/hear another girl (they have little sectioned off areas for all of us in our johnnies and gurnies). I think she was just coming out of her anesthesia and someone just asked her how she was doing. She goes 'I feel GREAT! this is awesome' and I looked at her and just said 'I know, right? I'm looking forward to my nap!' and she goes 'it's like the spa but BETTER!' :rofl:

sugar - I'm glad you're feeling better!! that trifle does sound delicious. I'm no expert on the other stuff but i'd think that as long as you wash your veggies, you'll be fine. When i went over to India, that was the reason they said to avoid fresh veggies - b/c when they are washed in the water there, that will make you sick. I'd say eat all the veggies you want - at home. 

dandi - oh no! No hankering for Thanksgiving goodies?? blah. I'll eat some for you.

:wave: to everyone else! I hope you're all well and have a happy and safe holiday. I love how we all think of this thread as our 'home' :)


----------



## Dandi

Talk about irony Krasa! I guess there's no better time for his sperm to get with the program than now though. Better late than never. There'll be plenty of good healthy swimmers to choose from when it's go time. 

I hate anesthesia. I remember when I came out of it from my D&C I was mad that they wanted me to stay laying there (rightly so since I was still out of it). I was ready to get up and go home. And I was pissed that every time I woke up DH had stepped out, bc I kept wanting him to find my clothes so I could get up. However, I do have very, very find memories of my morphine naps post surgery several years ago. That's where it's at!

No more puking over here, but I did have nausea late in the day and into the evening yesterday. I hate it, but I'm hoping its a good sign. DH and I went back and forth last night on whether to tell my parents tomorrow. I want to wait, but I know my mom is going to ask and we don't want to lie about it either. I'm going to try to skirt the question, but if it comes down to it I might cave. I'm fine with my mom knowing, I just don't want it to get out to the rest of my very large, very close, extended family. I guess we're winging it.


----------



## Pothole

Okay body, you are officially ridiculous! I went for my orientation meeting this morning. Protocol would have me having bloodwork and ultrasound on Friday, so they just combined it. Nurse comes in, explains that this is "The Big Nothing" ultrasound. As in, they want to see thin lining, no action of any kind up in there. Standard stripping and probing commences, and lo and behold...thick lining and a 28mm follicle on the left side. A 28! 2 rounds of clomid and 4 rounds of femara never got me a 28, but the cheapest birth control known to man gets those ovaries a hoppin'! So now we wait. If my bloodwork comes back with elevated progesterone, I stop the pill, have a period, and hop back on it in 3 days. That would push my stimming to beginning on Christmas Day. I'm glad they check. I'm glad they caught it. I'm ecstatic that I didn't just blow an $11,000 investment. But for the love!!! These wackadoodle bodies of ours make me crazy!!!


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh Pothole! Who would have thought?! Glad they caught it, but I hate that that pushes things back. Did the nurse say anything about it? Do they see that happen often? Is there any way of knowing if it will happen against next time or do you just have to wait and see? Crazy crazy bodies!


----------



## Pothole

Just got off the phone with them. My hormone levels are really low. Perfect in fact. So apparently I ovulated already. I am going back in at 1:30 and they will drain the fluid off of what they are now calling a cyst since it no longer contains an egg. If it were smaller, they'd leave it alone, but at that size, it's taking up too much room where we want new follies to grow. And then I'll sit down for my 2 hour orientation meeting. I'm going to be up all night. Today was my cooking day and it has turned into a comedy of errors. Oh LO, please please please get on board and make all this insanity worth it.


----------



## Dandi

Awesome! So does that mean that you can go ahead with the stimming schedule as planned?


----------



## Pothole

I think so. She didn't give me any dates this morning because they could have been pointless. But from what I understand, we are moving forward. I have to get a refill on my bc because I need 2 more days of it, then I'm guessing on to something else. She said it happens to about 10% of patients but rarely happens more than once. So if this month had been a wash, the chances were very good that this next cycle wouldn't have presented a problem.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Holy smokes, Pothole! 28?!? I'm glad to hear that you can go forward though. Whoda thunk it???


----------



## elliecain

Wow, Pothole. Our bodies are really odd creatures, aren't they?! I hope things work out just right for you.

I just want the next 2 weeks to fly by, so I see the consultant and we get some answers (maybe) and I can be in the 2ww again. I hate the boredom of the waiting to ovulate time. Still, I do concentrate better on work.

Since periods are already the hope killer, I think they should be more fun when you are ttc. I wish they made us feel great: silky hair, clear skin, good mood. To already know we haven't conceived *again* and then have to put up with pain, mess, bad mood and greasy skin and hair is just not fair. Ugh.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh my goodness pothole! what a weird surprise! nothing like being almost an enigma, huh? I'm glad it got straightened out, though, and you don't have to keep waiting.

ellie - the waiting is certainly the hardest part. Makes me nuts.

I'm not sure how much I'll be on over the long weekend and into next week - probably Monday morning and then not again until Thurs. But by then I'll be 4 days from beta and hopefully experiencing some cool symptoms!! 
take care y'all - love ya!


----------



## Pothole

Turns out, a hollow bore puncturing the vaginal wall is every bit as uncomfortable as it sounds. My cyst was drained, and using the same procedure they will use for retrieval, but without anesthesia. It really doesn't take all that long, it's just the pressure and the pain of the stick. The worst won't be a problem in retrieval, they have to hold a long swab against the puncture site to stop the bleeding. It took longer than the drainage. But without the anesthesia, he can only force and hold you you open so wide before the pressure is unbearable. When you are knocked out, the process is much quicker because the access is consistent. So I'm wearing a bulky pad to catch the blood, and cramping like crazy, but we are moving forward. I stay on bc till friday, then start Lupron on Monday.


----------



## elliecain

Yowch, I'm so sorry. That sounds horrid xx


----------



## Dandi

That just made me lightheaded. Sheesh!


----------



## Mdc

Wow, busy day here. I hate to read and run, but I love our little 'home' here and want to wish everyone a wonderful Gobble Gobble day (even those across the pond). 

Pothole, yikes sounds awful. I had my D&C without being under and if was awful, so I can only imagine your pain. 

Very exciting times coming up!


----------



## sugargully

You're a strong person Pothole. I would have demanded some kind of pain relief. That's awful.


----------



## Star2011

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! Thank you all for your friendship and support!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Popping in quickly to wish all a very happy thanksgiving :) I for one am so thankful to have met you all :) hope you are all eating rings round ye and relaxing with family x


----------



## Pothole

Ladies, if you end up needing to buy the big mamajama drugs, Freedom Fertility Pharmacy is a very solid choice. They walked me through the whole thing and offered to split the order and run only my oral meds and patches through insurance, since we are private paying for the injections. Saved me about 200. Then there was a problem running my card through (my bank flagged that 4,700 charge as fraud and declined). So they called me, and at 7 pm last night, they figured out how to charge only the med I need on Sunday so that I can start my protocol. The rest can wait till the banks are open, because I don't start them till the 2nd. I was in a full panic, and they just handled it. It's all starting to get real!


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's awesome, pothole! Once I found Apothecary by Design, I thought I found Angels. They did the same for me - found coupons and rebates and gave me a lower discount bc I'm going thru IVF Boston. Also I'm sorry you were awake for that procedure but so glad you're starting everything soon! You'll be PUPO in no time!!

Left - you're so cute!

I'm on my phone so I forget if it was Ellie or Krasa that said AF should make us beautiful instead of wretched. Loved that and couldn't agree more! 

Mdc- how's the provera going?
Dandi - were you able to eat some goodies?
Star, Ellie, krasa, sugar - hi!

Afm- nothing new here! 5dp2dt so I could be implanting soon if it's still around. I've had some bouts of lightheadedness but it's too soon for all that I think. Boobs might be getting a little sore but that could be from me constantly checking!! :) and it was by far the hardest day to avoid wine on thanksgiving!! But I did. I almost broke down and had a glass but I really don't want to jeopardize anything. I'm of both minds - drunk people get preg allllll the time (not that I wanted to be drunk) but, I've had alcohol more times than I can count and haven't been preg, soooo...may as well stick it out. Next test is my bday party at a new bar/restaurant! With 30 people watching me. I might just order one and let it sit.


----------



## Pothole

I started my micro dose Lupron this morning. And then I started my period. And had a mini meltdown in the bathroom of a very swanky restaurant. It scared the $h*+ out of me. Literally...my stomach turned sour and I was sick as a dog for about 20 minutes. I was almost in tears and about to stand my friends up, give away my ticket to the musical I was going to see, and go home. But I pulled it together. I'm not sure what I thought was happening. You guys it was like that scene in My Girl where she thinks shes going to die of hemorrhaging. It was like the very first time I'd ever seen blood. I mean, I'd been on bc for 23 days, then stopped. I should have anticipated it. I was just blindsided. I posted on an assisted conception board, since we are all usually busy on weekends and they calmed me. Ladies, if the one thing that my body does regularly and without help turned me into a completely crazy person, how am I going to survive this ivf protocol?


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy sunday, girls! Hope everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving had a great one. 

Pothole-that exact same thing happened to DH and I. Face to face with the pharmacist and the little credit card display thingy said "Declined". The pharmacist said it happens often with that size of expenditure, but talk about freaked out! Luckily the pharmacy/clinic are in the same town as we work and bank, since I was due to start the meds that night...it's almost as every kink that can be thrown in the process gets tossed in. Fun stuff! I'm right along with you about it all feeling real and moving very fast. Crazy for sure. Did you start lupron already, or was that supposed to be today? And holy crap, girl, going through what you did with no pain relief nor anything to relax you-you are a very strong woman. My hat is off to you!

Wish-how's our PUPO feeling? Laughed at your "drunk people get pregnant all the time" statement-so very true. But I would be afraid to risk it too. Your BD and my retrieval are very close in time so I'm taking that as a good omen for both of us. :)

Mdc, hope the provera is going okay and things continue to move forward. 

Dandi, hope you were able to eat some of the good stuff on Thursday. I ate enough for both of us if you weren't able. Just trying to be a team player, ya know. :) Still so incredibly excited for you!

Star, Left, Sugar, Ellie-hope you're doing well and that your week starts off wonderfully.

afm, had my first blood draw this morning. My E2 was 518 (that sounds like a lot to me...that's after only 3 days of stims, and my baseline was 49) so my dose of follistim is going from 225 down to 150 and I'm adding in a vial of menopur as well for the first time tonight. And staying on 20 of lupron. The exhaustion caused by the lupron went away when I started the follistim (that was on Thursday) so that's really good, as it was my only side effect so far. I'm not feeling bloated or anything yet-well, not from the stims anyway-but can feel things starting to get underway in the ovaries. I don't have any exercise restrictions, but will be biking instead of running until retrieval just to be safe. All in all, I feel pretty good. Heh. Bet I'm not saying that this time next week!

Love to all you amazing women.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Pothole, I was typing as you were posting. Hang in there, you are going to do just great with all this. It is very overwhelming at times. One thing that helped me-I did have some freakout moments like what you're describing-was to tell myself that all those things that my body just did, by itself, under it's own control...are no longer controlled by my body. They are now under the control of pharmaceuticals prescribed by a trusted individual who has been doing this for X amount of years. 

It helped, but didn't prevent some of the anxiety. It will get better, I promise. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh pothole! I wish you had my cell to text me from the bathroom!! Yes it's expected!! 

Krasa- how it takes me a week or more of stuns to get that high! Well done! Sounds like you're responding really well!!


----------



## Pothole

:hugs::hugs:I love you ladies. I really do. I'm okay now. I was just completely shocked. It's like I forgot what a period was. Total disassociation from any logical possibility. That's a weird feeling. 
Wish, I wish that, too. I was a mess. But I wish that kind of thing on the good days too. I feel closer to you guys than my real life friends in many ways, because we are in this with each other.
Krasa, that does help, thank you. Off to take my next shot. Woo!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, ladies! :coffee:

pothole - I feel the same way!! you all know WAY more about my situation than anyone and it's so very comforting to have you all here with me. 

mdc - you should be in full-on AF by now, right? or even finished?? what's next??

dandi - how are you feeling? I have to look back at any of your symptoms...

krasa - i'm so glad you're feeling good!! that fatigue is killer, I'm glad that's gone. I've actually felt pretty amazing this past week not being on much, no more needles, no more fatigue. Being off of caffeine (for the most part) and no alcohol has also been pretty nice. Except when I'm around others who are having a beer or wine....that's killer. I sound like an alcoholic!

ellie - what's new for you?

star - countdown should be about DONE, right? is this the home stretch?

left and sugar :wave: how are you ladies?

I hope everyone who celebrated had a great holiday. I did - no one fought, no kids got strangled (though it was close), the aunts/cousins helped to wash every dish and everyone left by 10:30! I only had to sweep and wash the floors and linens the next day! LOVE IT!
7dp2dt and I couldn't feel more normal. I keep thinking maybe I feel a twinge or a pull or a cramp or a sore boob but nothing really. I'm not tired, I'm not nauseous. I don't know if this embie has stuck around or not. I really was having some serious waves of lightheadedness last week but those have subsided too.
I'm off to Cleveland today for a few days for work. I'll try to check in with everyone if I can.
I hope there are exciting things starting this week!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok, dandi - you didn't really write down any symptoms b/c you just went by the tests! did you have any? 
I'm so annoyed at myself. I'm grasping here.


----------



## Star2011

Happy Monday,

Wish- that twing you are feeling maybe it. Keeping the faith. Yes the countown is over for me. Cant believe i am done waiting. 

Pothole am sorry you had to go through a meltdown but glad you are doing well and still on the game. 

Krasa- Dec 7 will be here before you know it..... Thats the ER day right? Hoping for the best. On your question on working holidays, I do work some holidays and sometimes some weekends. Thats the negative of working in a hospital. But i love what am doing. My patients and co workers makes it worthwhile going there 3 nights a week. 

Mdc, Dandi, Left, Sugar, Ellie hope you are all doing well. 

Am CD 10. Waiting for the big O. Started BD every other day from cd 8. Fx crossed this is it. 

Have a good day Ladies.


----------



## elliecain

Sorry in advance for this rant...

I'm feeling really fed up today. One of those days where I resent all pregnant women (sorry those of you reading this who are pregnant, it's not personal and I know you understand), I feel like all bumps and babies are put on this planet to upset me and honestly am starting to think I will never be pregnant.

All because someone else at work has announced her pregnancy. I was supposed to be next. I didn't get to announce mine, and that's not feeling very fair right now. 
Also the pregnant PE teacher who I told you about before is back after having 6 weeks off. With a beautiful bump. Then another colleague decided to spend a day of her maternity leave bringing her baby into school today for us all to coo over (I didn't coo, I walked straight out of the room and went to the loo to cry). Not a good day. 

Ugh. Feeling sorry for myself, came home and ranted to poor DH for 10 minutes, then cried some more.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, you will survive this protocol. With everything going on it is fine to have a melt down every once in a while. 

Krasa, glad the injections are going well for you and you are not having any side effects except being a tad tired. 

Wish, glad you made it through turkey day wine free! As for your bday party I agree totally order a glass and pretend sip! By then you will be so close to finding out. Ohhh, enjoy exotic Cleveland. 

Star, yeah back in the swing of things! I bet it feels good to be back at it. 

Hi to everyone else!

So I have been on an emotional roller coaster and I am going to blame the hormones. First I totally left me meds at home and so in had to make an ER call to the doc to call in my scripts. Of course I did not notice it until 430 the day before Thanksgiving and I panicked. Although they were awesome and it was taken care of. Then I am usually easy peasy and don't get worked up before my period, but I am quite the little bitch right now. Probably did not help I was with my family feeling trapped in my sister's house. I love them, but it was just too much. My sis is pretty controlling and everything we did was based around their schedule and what time the baby napped/slept. Then on Sat it just started off wrong. When I got up I wanted a little ummm...attention and DH said we need to get on the road...which was true, but of course all I heard was that he did not want to. Insert pouty face. When we got home on Sat, DH seemed like he was purposely pushing my buttons about little things and I snapped. He just does not understand, and said that I have been weird all week. All I could say is that I was trying the best I can and it was hard to explain. Sigh! Yesterday DH was extra nice so at least the weekend ended on a good note. Thank God today is my last day for a while. Now just waiting on the witch and then to clomid. Luckily for DH I will likely be traveling when I am on that :rofl:


----------



## Mdc

Oh Ellie, I wish I could just give you the biggest hug right now! There are always bad days and yours is definetly up the on the shitty scale. It is fine to feel mad and rant because we need to get emotions out. However, you WILL get your take home baby and are doing everything you can to make it happen. :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Thank you Mdc. I'm sorry your Thanksgiving was a bit crappy. I'm glad I haven't got to spend Christmas with any babies, I think I'd find it too hard right now. I hope AF comes quickly so you can get on with things.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie and mdc I'm sending you both the biggest cyber hug I can find :hug:
Some days there is nothing for it but to crawl into bed under the duvet and hide from the world till it passes ..... 

It helps to bring chocolate in with you ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ellie I'm so sorry!! I haven't yet had quite that reaction but a couple weeks ago I popped open FB and boom - another announcement. I was livid. We aren't close friends so I almost defriended her. Still thinking I might, I don't care for more ultrasound pics. 

Mdc - hahaha I'm sorry to laugh but I love the way you write. I'm sorry about your thanksgiving. Ruined. Booo. And for your roid rage - I'm also sorry. Let's get this AF on the road!!


----------



## Dandi

Just popping in to check on everyone. So sorry for those having a tough time right now. So excited for those making progress on your protocols.

Afm, living in limbo over here. Just waiting out to see if this might really take this time around. Back to work tomorrow after the Thanksgiving break, dreading it. 

For those having a bad day, let me share this laugh. DH is in the middle of some drawn out dental procedures and he came home today with a temporary crown. He was complaining that it felt loose. While talking on the phone, he turned to the side to sneeze. The next thing I know, he's jumping up, yelling at our dog, and prying his mouth open. He had sneezed out the loose temporary crown and the dog caught it in the air like a treat. Thankfully, he caught it before the dog swallowed. I have laughed so hard my sides are killing me. I wish I had caught it on video. Obviously, DH isn't quite as amused. I'm still laughing.


----------



## elliecain

Oh Dandi, that's the funniest thing I've heard for ages!!! I'm crying with laughter! Thank you for cheering me up! I know our dog would be the same!!!

My DH had something similar at his first gig the other weekend... He nearly spat his plate out during his guitar solo and had to make sure it was firmly fixodented in place the next time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHAHA!! dandi, that's hysterical! just the visual of the dog reacting so quickly and thinking it's a treat!


----------



## Dandi

Wish- no, I didn't really have many symptoms. Just an occasional cramp.


----------



## Pothole

Ellie, it's okay to feel that way sometimes. As long as you don't set up house and live in the bad, a visit there can end up making us more grateful for the good. This is going to happen. And when it does, you will be kinder and more sensitive to others than you could have been before. Very few people in my life know that I want this. Most think that we are childless by choice. I've done nothing to correct that, because I cannot bear their pity. So I get bombarded by baby announcements and no one thinks to be gentle about it. You know, so you will be. You will be kind to the ones you know are struggling and to the ones you don't know about. And that is going to make you a better person, and change their lives, if only for a moment.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well said, pothole. People think we're childless out of choice now too, at least some do. I've started answering the 'are you guys going to have kids?' question with 'if it happens, it happens'. Ugh.

thanks, dandi!

I'm feeling the twinges in the same spot a bit more now. I felt them throughout the night last night and it made me happy. I hope it's not just gas. :rofl:
oh, and I've had MANY bouts of dizziness. Hoping that hasn't been low blood sugar or anything.
As I noted earlier this week, I'm in Cleveland for a client visit this week - UAT testing for anyone who does this - and it's SUPER stressful! I'm still avoiding the free wine in the lobby, though!! Be proud! Thankfully my coworker I'm with knows what's going on with me so he's super cool about everything. And happy for me to drive home from the Mexican restaurant we went to for dinner after his 2 margs and 1 tall beer. Damn him!!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, still tickled pink (or blue if that is the case) for you!

Pothole, that was a lovely way to put it. Hope you are doing well with the protocol. 

Wish, well duh you are pregnant so I would expect those symptoms :haha: No seriously, I think this is it...you are PREGGO with a sticky bean! I remember the dizzy spells you had last time, so I cannot wait for your birthday. 

Big hello to everyone else from freezing NoCal. Don't shoot me all of you other tundra people but 45 degree lows are too much for me. :rofl:

So I am patiently waiting, or not so patiently waiting, for the witch. According to the doc and in my research the earliest it should be here is tomorrow. According to my crazy spreadsheet/scenario list that would be perfect so I can get my cd3 labs before I travel next week, then IUI and off to my sticky BFP. Is it weird that I kind of want to wait until New Year's Day to test? I am so over 2015 being such a crappy year (not all crappy mind you, but I still have a bad taste in my mouth for TTC2015). I guess on the other hand 'when' I get my BFP then it will make me all the more grateful for 2015. Decisions...decisions.


----------



## Dandi

YAY! Hope she shows tomorrow! What an awesome way that will be to bring in the new year. 

Wish, the twinges and light headedness sound very promising! I hope that bean is getting nice and cozy in there. 

December is about to be a great month in here, I just know it! We need to get lots of bfps and take over the phase 2 thread by storm!:hugs:

6 weeks today. A few tiny symptoms, but not enough to make me feel really secure in anything. I go back and forth between no appetite at all and feeling ravished, inconsistent queasiness, but nothing I'm prepared to call m/s, sometimes slightly tender boobs, but maybe not. The only consistent thing is that I'm tired, so I'm grasping at that with all of my might as a good sign. No breakthrough bleeding or anything, but I'm scared that the progesterone would mask any spotting that may be happening. Not really sure what to think. I don't really feel pregnant, but I can't make myself feel better by trying to get pregnant either, so I'm just kind of here, blah. My scan is next Wednesday, so I'm just trying to not think about it until we know if something is there or not. While I'm glad that I'm mentally and emotionally prepared for what could happen, I really miss that ignorant excitement that I had the first time. It doesn't feel the same this go round. Not that I'm complaining, just an observation. I keep thinking about the little red shoes that I bought around 6 weeks last time and how I have them hidden in a closet of a spare room. There's no way I'd go out and buy anything for this maybe baby this early. I'm sorry, I know this isn't the place to be saying this and I hope I haven't upset anyone, I just don't have another place to say these things yet. :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I can only imagine how you feel and just remember you ARE pregnant today and there is no reason to think anything is wrong. I know it is hard and I can only imagine how you are feeling. On another thread someone listed a whole bunch of positive pregnancy mantras and I wrote them down bc I knew they would come in handy. Let me know if you want them and I can PM you. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani you described me to tee up to bout 7.5 weeks . :) it ll sounds really good to me :)


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy hump day, ladies!

Ellie, as Pothole said, as long as you don't take up permanent residence in the bad place, I think those thoughts are really natural with everything you've gone through. I wish I could give you a hug. 

Wish, I like the sound of your light headed spells! Definitely a good sign. I just know you're hosting a sticky bean. That's the worst timing I've ever heard of for free wine, though. Dammit!!

Mdc, hope she shows tomorrow and gets with the program, over there. I think a New Years test would be awesome. Kiss this year goodbye, and ring in a BFP. :)

Dandi, six weeks already. :) So excited for you and like Wish, you have a sticky bean in there. I believe in sticky beans for the both of you.

Pothole, how are you doing? Is your lupron going okay? Thinking of you.

Star, glad you're back on the horse. :) I really do think December is going to be one awesome month for us all!

Left, Sugar, anyone else I missed-hi! 

afm, I'm starting to feel uncomfortable. Ok, ok, I passed uncomfortable several miles back. Those poor ovaries are working overtime, and I can sure feel them. I have my first u/s tomorrow. Yep, I don't even know how many follies I have yet. Last night was day 6 of stimming. I had another E2 level yesterday morning that came back at 1288. It makes me a bit nervous-I need to back away from the googles as well, I think, and just let things be. I trust my doc, but will be anxious to get some kind of idea how many and how big so far. 

Love to all you wonderful girls.


----------



## Pothole

Dandi, I will be excited for you! I understand, I really do, but it all sounds pretty perfect at the moment.
Krasa, what is an E2 level? I'm not due for labs and u/s till Monday. 
I started the Gonal F and the Hcg last night. I wanted to be excited, but the news out of San Bernardino was just horrifying. I cried till my eyes puffed shut. I'm not political, and I think that these mass shootings have much more to do with broken minds than with broken politics. But that could have been my school. My husband works with Special Needs adults, that could have been his office party. The thought that even my precious students aren't safe...these children who couldn't tell you what a table is, much less know how to hide under it. These sweet angels, strapped into their wheelchairs and completely dependant on someone else moving them to safety. From the other side of the country, it hit too close to home. 
Today I will hold them all a little longer, and squeeze a little tighter.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh pothole - your post got me so choked and teared up! It is horrible. Things like this often make me 2nd guess (for a moment) about bringing a child into this world. But then you see such a generous announcement from Zuckerberg as well and that gives me a bit of hope. Not only do we need to continue to try to make this a better world for our children, but hopefully our children will also be leaders of that mindset. Sighhhh...

dandi - I know (if i'm preg) exactly how you're feeling. I have let my mind wander, of course, over the next couple of weeks if I'm preggo and I'm really just not going to trust it too much. If I'm feeling the same way as I am now with very little going on (sounds like we actually feel very similarly, dandi, except the nausea), it's going to be hard to carry on without a care! But I try to remember that it's pretty rare to have multiple m/cs, so hopefully we're one and done. Just a note on the progesterone stopping any bleeding - I now tend to think that this won't happen. When I was on crinone last month with my IUI, I still started my full on AF at 14dpo. There was no stopping that sucker. Try to stay calm, love - I can't wait for your scan next week!!

krasa - it sounds like your follicles are going to be superstars!!! I can't wait to hear what the scan shows! pothole - E2 is your estrogen level. I think they want it up over 1k to show that your follicles are maturing.
(to compare, it took me basically my full stimming time to get up that high, whereas Krasa is getting there by day 6!)

mdc - I would not mind living somewhere where 45 degrees was considered far too low. I think you guys might have a colder winter, right? b/c of El Nino? I think ours is just going to be the same. New England, yay! Did AF come today?? I hope so, so it fits your schedule just right. I love your thought about testing on NYD, instead of NYE. I would want to know NYE, though. Yanno, because wine. Yup, local wino here.

Ellie - how are you doing, hon? are you feeling better?

what's the status for you, star?

left - any names picked out yet? :)

sugar - how about you? have you guys discussed names yet?

afm - still feeling normal here at 10dp2dt. I actually have a lot of energy lately (had no problem working until midnight the other night, AFTER traveling for 8 hrs...I'm usually dead by 8 or 9 on days like that), I have times where whatever I'm eating is just not satiating me so i continue to plow through food. The only niggle I feel is typically at night, laying down, but it's always in the same spot. And the dizziness seems to have subsided for now, but it did for a bit over the weekend too. Oh, and my CP isn't so high, whereas last time it was very high by now. I know each pregnancy is different and I should not compare at all, so I'm really trying not to but it's hard since that's my only point of reference.
WHO KNOWS. I want to call my office and see if I can maybe test on Saturday - that will be 12dp2dt - 14dpo. I mean COME ON. Do I have to wait until 14dp2dt??? that seems silly. And I don't think I will actually bleed that day if AF is waiting b/c I'm also on Estrodial patches and the doc mentioned that those are for stopping bleeding. I'd almost rather not be on those b/c I'd want my body to tell me we aren't preg instead of the nurse on the phone.

And dandi - I also keep trying to remind myself that if we had tried naturally, docs typically wouldn't see us until we'd missed 2 AFs. Or some women have no clue until they've missed a couple. So you're still fairly early in the process. :)


----------



## krasavitsa147

Hi ladies,

Quick check-in with E2 and follie report. E2 was 2781. 32 follies total, 16 that they measured today:
Left-25, 18, 15, 14, 14, 13, 12, 11
Right-16, 16, 16, 15, 15, 15, 14, 11

They expect numerous others to be in-range by the time we trigger. We should have retrieval Sunday or Monday, so trigger either tomorrow evening or Saturday evening. The doc is considering going up on my menopur till trigger but the nurse will call me back this afternoon and let me know. Another E2 and u/s tomorrow morning. Gah!

More later...


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy COW, krasa!! That's AWESOME!!! I have serious follicle envy at the mo!! :) So happy for you - you'll have great success with this, i can just tell! <3


----------



## Dandi

Awesome numbers Krasa!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can test on Saturday!!! she said I could but not to be discouraged if I see a negative. Though I am going to assume a negative is a negative at that point - 14dpo. I'd think it is what it is by then and then Monday, if it's different, it would just be a surprise.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Pothole, I agree completely with what happened. It just makes me sick to see things like that happening. Broken minds...and broken spirits too I think. What kind of a person sees wielding that kind of "power" (I'm using that term very loosely) over an innocent as being okay? I could go on this rant for a while here, but suffice it to say that I'm glad you held the dear sweet kiddos extra tight today. :hugs: I hope you are able to get excited about your stims soon-it is exciting-and for me it felt like I was FINALLY able to do something about the situation. Granted, the doing something was sticking multiple needles in myself, but I'll take it. :) I'll be very excited to hear about your check on Monday.

Wish, squee!! So very excited for you to test on Saturday!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you, but understand that you have to hope for the best yet prepare for the worst. I'm glad you said that about multiple m/c, I had read that myself and was going to chime in with that. One and done is a good way to think about it! And I am so very very hopeful and positive that both you and dandi will have your LOs by this time next year. :hugs:
Thanks for your encouragement re: follies. It's funny, I thought that if I got a decent number of them I would feel a lot better. I find I just find other things to worry about. Will DH's sperm fertilize them? Does the high estrogen damage their quality? Sigh. I really need to let go and just let what is supposed to happen, happen. So far I have not been able to do that, even though it has been so out of my hands for a while now.

Mdc, any word from the :witch: yet? So hoping she comes through for you and lets you have the timing you want. 

Ellie, are you doing okay? Thinking of you, dear.

Star, Dandi, Left, Sugar, anyone I missed-Hi! Hope your Thursday has gone well.

No change in dosages for tonight. Another lab draw and u/s in the morning, and I'll keep you fab ladies posted on what my poor ovaries are showing! There is a definite "sick" feeling from the elevated estrogen. Almost like I have the flu. I have been able to keep up with my hard bike rides so far, so I'm happy with that. My gym has a stationary bike I really like. It's called "Expresso", and it has different courses, with animation of people riding bikes, scenery, etc. When you go down a hill, the resistance automagically lessens. Going up a hill, the opposite. You even have "gears". So it has not been as horrible (not running) as I was afraid it would be. Some of the "extreme" level courses have insane hills, so I've been hitting those. Honestly, I can't imagine what it would feel like to run at this point.

Have a great evening, ladies!


----------



## Pothole

Wowza Krasa! Those are some crazy good numbers! I am excited about Monday too. 
Wish, I'm going to be crossing everything for you on Saturday!

For those playing along, here's my protocol from yesterday until Monday. Numbers that day could change dosages. 
AM: 
Microdose Lupron 20 units
Keflex 500 mg
DHEA 50 mg
Femara 2.5 mg
Prenatal vitamin 
PM:
Microdose Lupron 20 units
Low Dose HCG SC 20 units
Gonal F 450 units
Keflex 500 mg
DHEA 25 mg
Dexamethasone. 5 mg 
Baby Aspirin 81 mg 

Today I had a monstrous headache and upset stomach. I can't tell if it was the meds, the stress of last night, or the stress of today's school wide activity. Guess tomorrow will be a better indication.


----------



## Dandi

Yay for testing Saturday!!! Crossing everything and on the edge of my seat!

Wow Pothole, it's a feat just to keep all of those meds straight. I hope they aren't making you sick.


----------



## Pothole

Dandi, the hardest part is the fact that my cat is diabetic and requires twice daily insulin injections. The Lupron, HCG, Gonal F, and insulin are all kept in the fridge. The Gonal is in an injectable pen, but the other 3 are in very similar vials. I have to prepare all my needles on the dining room table because I am so used to using the island for the kitty's insulin. I talk to myself through the whole process. "This one is lupron. It goes in my stomach. Do not put it down. Do not walk around with it. This does not go in the cat." My poor hubby, he just looks at me and shakes his head.


----------



## Dandi

"This does not go in the cat." Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahahahahaha pothole!! :rofl: poor kitty's going to end up with plumping follicles and mood swings!
your protocol sounds pretty crazy - I've only done 2 meds at a time so far, except for when they threw in the Ganerelix at the end of my first cycle to stop ovulation. 

vonn - AF come yet? AF come yet?

krasa - that's awesome that you've stuck with your workouts! I gave mine up for the time being. I only run and do the kickboxing/TRX and all seemed too extreme to do during this time. I don't have a bike and I'm not a fan of just walking, so I'm just waiting. :) My thighs are not enjoying the downtime.

ugh - so I'm stuck. I WANT to test tomorrow. Hell, I want to test today! But am I messing with the universe that gave me a test date of my bday? Am I completely insane b/c whatever it is on Sat will be what it would be on Mon? Also, and you're going to think I've completely cracked - I woke up with the song 'Wait' by White Lion in my head yesterday. WAIT BY WHITE LION. Who has heard that song recently at all unless you're listening to Hair Nation on Sirius?? And even then, you know they'd more likely play some other random song by White Lion than the most popular one you wish they'd play. 

anyway - feeling those little tugs this morning when I stretch up, which is nice. No dizziness for a few days now and the boobs feel fine. I'll probably just stay a mental mess for the day.:wacko: I should get out to walgreens though in case I decide to test tomorrow with fmu.


----------



## Mdc

Hi left!

Krasa, holy follies batman!!!! No wonder you are feeling run over by a Mac truck. But it will be over very soon and you will have so many. What size do they consider harvesting? I would love to have that bike. My sis bought a Peloton stationary bike which sounds similar and loves it. 

Pothole, I can only imagine how last night's news hit you hard since you and DH work with those with special needs. It is all so awful. 

Wish, white lion!!!!! Such a hard decision I am not sure what I would do either. However you symptoms sounds still so amazing!

Hi to everyone one else and happy Friday!

So.......seriously my first period since June had FINALLY arrived!!!!! :wohoo: I spotted last night and even DH was excited. Lol! Perfecto timing to get CD3 labs before my plane on sun, clomid while I am traveling for work (I cannot get too snippy with DH over the phone), and then the IUI the week after. I am so excited and PMA this will work and will be a sticky bean. 

Hope everyone has an amazing weekend. We are getting our Christmas tree today so time to kick of Christmas.


----------



## Dandi

I say test tomorrow! If it's not the news you want, it won't ruin your birthday, if it is the news you want you'll have time for it sink in and get that bonus prize of the beta results on your birthday. Plus, I'm just dying to find out! :)

Yay for AF Mdc!!! Hopping on the baby express that's about to run through here, choo choo!!


----------



## elliecain

Test tomorrow, defo!
Mdc, yay for AF finally! I'm so glad for the timings :)

Afm, I'm cd11 and bored of waiting to ovulate. I did an opk just now and it's totally white. I've also not had any fertile cm yet and that usually starts a few days before. I'd hoped for Sunday, but could be as late as Tuesday. Part of me wants it to be later because it means my cycle length will be back to 28 days, which seems better somehow. Then again, the quicker I ovulate, the quicker I get to have a bfp... We're seeing the consultant next Thursday, so finally get to start things going on the assisted conception route, if necessary, in the new year.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Quick update-I don't have full follie specifics yet, I'll post those when I get the report back. We are triggering tonight, retrieval sometime Sunday morning. They measured 21 or 22 today, 36 total now. Several over 20mm. They didn't do the E2 since they decided to go ahead with the trigger.

Trying to get work ready to be gone next week-I'll update more fully later.

Hugs to all my ttc sisters!


----------



## Star2011

I am so excited its Friday and i have a 4 day weekend. Its been a busy week at work but gladly i got a chance to catch up with you ladies today. 

Mdc- Yay AF came at the right time! Now we are back in business. I hope this is the first and last time you will use clomid. You are on your way to your BFP. 

Wish- mmmh i dont know what i would do on testing if i were in your shoe. We are here to celebrate your BFP and your birthday though. I just have massive faith this is it! 

Holly molly Krasa- you are the mama of follicles. I am so excited for you. Things are working out. Sending continued positive thoughts the rest of the journey. 

Pothole- seems like you have a mini chemist at your place. But for the right reason. Happy stimming.... Dont know if theres anything like that. I pray for good results. 

Ellie, i also had a stark white opk. Am CD 14. I will test again tonight. Cycle buddies and hopefully bump buddies. 

Left, Sugar, Dandi- Hows the going?

Well, nothing much happening with me. Just going to take it easy this weekend and continue with my bd schedule, making sure i enjoy it too. 

Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so much going on, I love it! stimming, welcomed AFs, preggos galore! Except for those just patiently waiting...;) I love that you girls all have the same level of patience as I do. DH thinks I'm completely insane when it comes to waiting for things. I am, I can't hide it.

mdc - where are you heading next week? I have to go back to Cleveland since this week was such a sh*tshow, but only overnight thankfully.

Happy Trigger Day, Krasa!!! Good luck on Sunday - you'll do so great! Are they putting you completely under? I'd think so, esp with that many. Enjoy your glorious 20 min nap. :sleep: Please don't fret about quality and all that - it is what it is right now. 
Here's my 'prep' talk for you - You'll hopefully get an egg from each follie but most likely some will be empty - prepare for that. 
Then some of those will not fertilize. 
And some of those that fertilize won't develop well or will fragment. 
This is all OK and expected and that's why it's so awesome that you have 36 going strong!! Your chances of a handful or more of awesome embies is SO HIGH!!! You'll be able to transfer however many you're planning on plus freeze some for future use (if that's what you're electing to do) and to use those, you don't have to stim again! So this one cycle is setting you up for quite a few, if needed.

star - enjoy your BD-full (sounds like 'beautiful') 4-day weekend! I get one of those next weekend, I can't wait. 

so any sort of symptom is gone - the pulling must have been gas or coffee or something earlier! so annoying. Anyway, going to pick up my tests for tomorrow. I'm actually so tempted to test tonight just to see. If it's a BFN, I always have tomorrow. If it's a BFP, then I got it a day earlier! SEE! no patience...

Have a great weekend everyone! I wish you all were going to be at my party tomorrow night!


----------



## Pothole

Wish, I am full on in the test now camp. 
Krasa, I look forward to the report, and the post on how you feel post retrieval. Our current projected retrieval date is 12.13, so you'll probably have your betas back before I have my transfer. I'm cheering for you girl!
Ellie, I am so glad you are so close to your appointment. I hope you and DH are really comfortable with the doctor and staff. That helps so much.
Star, happy BD!
Mdc, you too!!!
AFM, the headache and stomach issues from yesterday have mostly abated. Today's issue is that I want to eat ALL OF THE THINGS. I ate all flipping day. This is going to be a very munchy protocol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha pothole, all the things. I've had days like that recently. My straining seams are starting to show the results.

welp - i picked up my box o' FRERs. one digi and one liner. Dying to use them right now.
sucks b/c my hopes are built up again and it could just be a wah wah wahhhhhhh... trying to keep both the positivism and realism in check. Dandi - i'm pulling a 'you'. ;)


----------



## Mdc

Ellie's O....come on now get with the program...mama doesn't want to wait much more :haha: I am excited to hear how you appt goes next Thursday!

Krasa, holy crap that is a lot of follies. Not sure I have heard 36 before...you are going to be set for a whole brood of kids!

Star, yeah enjoyable bd schedule! Cannot wait until you are in your TWW!

Wish, test test test! Not that I am pressuring you though. :haha: I am still totally convinced it will be a sticky BFP! I am so going to be staking this weekend. I am headed to lovely Newark on Monday and then Providence until Thursday. So excited bc I get to fly on the private jet from NJ to RI, bc the big wigs are at this meeting. I have never done that. Too bad the trip is like a whole 23 minutes, and not a long haul. [Insert me pointing at myself here] Geez, spoiled much.

Pothole, so glad you are feeling better. I am also ravenous today, I am eating everything in sight. Ugh!


----------



## sugargully

Wow things are heating up in here! I'm so excited for everyone.

I went to my infertility church group and announced yesterday. I hadn't been in 2 months and it turns out 2 others are preggo too now.

Ladies I really think the solidarity and likemindedness of groups like that one creates positive outcomes. I know we will all be preggos very soon b/c we are just as close as they are if not more so b/c we talk daily. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend. I have a Special Olympics bowling tourney to coach Sat. Morning but then I get to relax.


----------



## Dandi

What's the word Wish?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Negatory. I'm ok. We are Prob going to try one more time and call it. 
I'm out picking up breakfast, I'll write more later. 

Krasa - forgot to tell you (the docs will too) - drink lots of Gatorade after the retrieval. And I heard McD fries are good for the bloat too! Good luck!!!


----------



## elliecain

Boo, but it might still be too early. Maybe just wait for the beta on Monday now.
I'm really sorry xxx

Afm, ovulation should be tomorrow or Monday, but no sign. Nothing. No ewcm and the opks are as white as they ever are for me, just a barely perceptible line. I'm trying not to get too worried, but it would be my first anovulatory cycle since I started charting and would clearly be a problem. Just glad I'm finally seeing the consultant next week. She might order day 21 bloods to confirm...


----------



## Dandi

Boo! Still holding out hope for the beta test though! If not, I have complete faith in the next round. It's worked before, it's going to work again. :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

Ellie, you're going to feel so much better after seeing the consultant and getting some answers. Hang in there!


----------



## sugargully

There's still a chance Wish. Hang in there. 

Ellie it's good you see the consultant soon. Also it could just be a late ovulation.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, oh I am so so sorry! I agree there is still hope but I know you must be frustrated seeing that today. Biggest :hugs:

Ellie, cycle can be wonky every once in a while. Hopefully O is right around the corner and I am sure your appt will go great.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Aw, Wish. Sending you a huge :hugs:. How disappointing for you-I'm still hoping for a surprise for you at beta. I agree with Dandi though-you knocked it out of the park once, you can do it again. You still have one in cryo, if I'm remembering correctly? You got this-just keep your spirits up, and I know how tough that can be. And thank you for your prep/pep talk and all the advice you've given since I arrived in IVF-land. DH ran to costco yesterday and picked up a case of gatorade, so I should be good there. That may be the only time anyone has ever said anything about McDonald's fries being GOOD for bloating! I think it is the sodium. Supposed to go heavy on both sodium and protein afterward, I read. So here's a guilty confession. I love beef jerky. There is a little place not far from where I live that makes their own, and it is awesome. I stocked up on that this morning too. That should take care of the sodium requirement!

Pothole, too funny about the cat!! I know just what you mean, my furbaby that passed away this summer was a diabetic as well. Good for you for taking such good care of him/her. Hope you are still feeling well and doing fine with the stims. You'll transfer a month or more before me if you're doing a fresh cycle-we're doing a freeze-all for PGS so won't transfer till late January, probably. If we have anything that comes back normal.

Mdc, Yeah! for AF cooperating for once in her miserable life. Glad your scheduling worked out!

Ellie, for some reason my O right before I started seeing my RE was later than normal too! I am glad that you are going to see the consultant, it will set your mind at ease a bit, I think. You will start to see a plan come together, and that always helps. You won't feel so at the mercy of fate.

Star, woohoo for a four day weekend filled with BDing!! Sounds like a great way to spend the time, especially if O is right around the corner.:thumbup:

Sugar, Left, Dandi, anyone else I may have missed-Hi! Hope you are having a great weekend so far.

afm, I STILL have not gotten an ultrasound report back yet from yesterday's scan. It probably doesn't matter much at this point, meh. Triggered successfully last night. The clinic has you POAS the morning after trigger to make sure it was absorbed ok. It was. It kind of made me sad, because that was the only time in my life that I've ever seen a stick with two lines. Oh well. I'll do my best to pop on tomorrow afterwards and give an update.

Love and hugs to all you wonderful girls.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, I forgot to mention the cat inj thing was hilarious. My cat used to have DM also. Oddly enough we switched to all wet food and pulled up the dried and it went away. So weird I guess it can go away for cats. 

Krasa, best of luck tomorrow and I am hoping for lots and lots of big eggs! I also love beef jerky. There is someone that makes it here locally also and they sell it at the farmers market. We even got some to add to our welcome gift bags for our wedding guests. Ummm, I should get some more today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - dang it!! I hope O gets here soon for you!! waiting and waiting and waiting. It's like a full time job during TTC. If only we got paid for it!

thanks for all of the love, ladies, it means sooooo much. But I'm pretty sure it's still going to be negative on Monday. That would be 16dpo. I don't think today at 14dpo is too early. It wasn't even a squinter and I went back to check it 3 times after.
They would have called me in to test today if it wasn't on a weekend, and if it was a negative, they wouldn't have me come in 2 days later, yanno? 
I went out shopping for new outfit for tonight and ended up with 3! :) a little retail therapy never hurt anyone. Now to pick which one to wear!

mmmm beef jerrrrrkyyyyyy


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I'm so sorry Hun I'm sure that that negative was a gut wrenching disapointment :( 
Remember its ok not to feel ok too. Your wouldn't be human if it didn't effect you . Im sending you you the biggest cyber hug I can . 

Like other have said hold onto the fact it happened before and I truley think it will again . I'm glad your looking after yourself , retail therapy always helps xxxxx hope DH ok too xxx


----------



## Star2011

Dang it Wish, I am sorry. If there is a way we could all come over and hang out with you this weekend we would be there. I would even help you pick up which outfit to wear today:) I second what Left as I said about its ok feeling ok. We are here and we will be here. We are all doomed to be internet sisters for good and for bad.

Krasa, cant wait for your update tomorrow. I am excited. 

Ellie- Maybe you will ovulate late. Hang in there. Am glad you have your appt this coming week. Something to look forward too.

Mdc- All the best with your day 3 labs.

Dandi, Sugar, Left- I am glad you guys are still sticking around cheering us. 

I did finally get a peak reading last night. Still bding and praying for a miracle. 

Have a lovely Saturday evening and lovely ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you girls - my bday party last night was so fun so I forgot about baby stuff for awhile. Going to indulge in some wine today during football. :) All is ok. But yes, I have some emotions stirring inside that I guess I'm trying not to pay attention to. 

krasa - good luck today!! 

mdc - good luck with your 3 day labs, I'm sure all looks great and you'll be ready to roll when AF ends. 

star - glad your peak finally arrived!! Sounds like you are going to have some bombtastic timing!! :haha:

love to you all!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish totally forgot to wish you a happy birthday for your party !!!!! I'm delighted you had a good time. Its important to step away from the baby rollercoster sometimes and remind ourselves that there is a whole big world out there that does not revolve around ttc and is actually quite fun :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

couldn't agree more, left!! (my actual bday is tomorrow - I'm still 39 right now!! :haha:)
it was nice to relax that part of my mind for a bit and just enjoy my friends and family. And the people watching - there was a Toys for Tots crew that all came into the bar in onesies!! One was a unicorn! hahahaa


----------



## Left wonderin

Sounds like great fun !!!!! I hope it was a late one ;)


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy almost birthday, Wish! So glad you were able to have a blast of a party. And so jealous of your wine-football combo today!

Welp, they aspirated 32 follicles this morning. But only retrieved 16 eggs, so fewer than the clinic's average of 75%. But, all 16 were mature and received the highest oocyte grade. So I'm happy about that. And Pothole-the drugs were awesome. Have not a fear! I was all finished up and home in the space of two and a half hours.

Back to my business of beef jerky, pickle juice, and Gatorade. And snuggling DH. 

Love to all you strong and wonderful women. I am blessed to call you my internet friends. :flower:


----------



## Star2011

Am glad you enjoyed your birthday Wish. Yes, you are still 39. And you are still a spring chicken. I do have hope that you will one day hold your LO. Still clinging to some hope for you. Enjoy your wine:) 

Krasa, 16 is still a good number. What next now? I am always looking forward to your updates and everyone else's. Glad all went well. 

Left you are so encouraging. You are like the older sister i never had. Thats a compliment:) always love reading from you. 

To all my other internet sisters- happy good Sunday evening:)


----------



## Dandi

Glad you had such a good night Wish! I just lol'd at the unicorn onesie and now DH wants one for my family's annual Christmas Eve pj party.

Great retrieval numbers Krasa! I'm glad it all went smoothly. What's next? I know you're doing that testing on them that I can't remember the name of. Do they fertilize then test or vice versa?

Hope all of you lovelies had a great weekend!


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy big 40 wish :) happy birthday to you:) !!!!!! My 40s are when my adventures began!!!! Ttc front you have tons of time :) having your own teeth and hair ..... Time is running out ;) lol .......


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHAHAHA left!!! My teeth are staying put!!! :rofl: that's so funny

thank you ladies - great bday weekend, now back to the grind. I went in for my blood test this morning. I told her to tell the nurse that calls that I know it's going to be negative. Maybe it'll make her feel better when she calls to know she's not delivering bad news for the first time. 

krasa - 16 is awesome!!! That's so great they all had a good grade too and were mature! Today will be your fertilization report, right? Did you guys do ICSI? How are you feeling? hopefully those food/beverage choices help with...um....regularity too. That tends to back up and no one tells you that one! 

dandi - omg, we are having a NYE PJ party this year and we were saying we wanted to get some of those too! HAHA! I would choke on my tater skin if I saw one of my friends walk in with a unicorn onesie. Hysterical.

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Dandi

Happy Happy Birthday Wish! 40 and Fabulous!

Super busy work week for me this week and next and I feel less than perky. If I can just make it to Christmas break! 2 more weeks, I can do this... I hope. Less than 48 hours now until my scan. I'm trying to get as much as I can done today and tomorrow, bc if it's bad news I'm basically going to tell work to deal with it and I'm taking off until the new year.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh dandi - nerve-wracking!! Everything is going to be FINE!!! how are you feeling?

damn, I'd love to take the rest of the year off. Our forced shutdown was removed so now I only have 1 more day of PTO to take. Long weekend this weekend and a long weekend for Christmas. I need to be strategic about when I take this last day...

thank you for the bday wish! I am having a hard time spitting out the number!


----------



## Dandi

I feel different than last time, but I'm not sure if it's good different or bad different. Pretty much the same as last week. Weird feelings in my boobs, but I wouldn't really call them sore. Occassional queasiness, but I wouldn't call it sickness. I had one cramp last night, but other than that no feelings in there. Definite food aversions, but on the other hand, I want to eat stuff that I normally don't. (Confession, I had a bowl of spaghetti-o's this weekend for the first time in over 20 years at least and it was heaven!) So I don't really know. Basically, I feel weird, but I don't feel weird enough to make me feel at ease. 

Pssh! Scream it from the rooftops. 40 is the new 30, but more awesome!


----------



## Pothole

Happiest Birthday Wish! I am believing that this is your year! I am so glad you had a fun party. I may do another big one on my 40th. My last big one was 35. I threw myself a Quentin Tarantino costume party. It was one of my favourite nights ever. I firmly believe that any time someone shows up in a costume, that the coolness automatically goes through the roof. A unicorn could only make things awesome.

I have an ultrasound and bloodwork today. It will be good to know what has been going on inside this pin cushion of a stomach. I'm quite pale, so it's looking a little pitiful. I have dozens of tiny bruises that are starting to run in to each other. I'm running out of unpoked places.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahahaha I know the feeling, pothole! it either is all bruisy or looks like measels!

I just got the call from the doc (literally the RE called me and left a message) - negative as expected. She recommends going with our little frozen guy next time or I can do another fresh cycle if I want to. Either way, we won't do anything until the new year. Going to take a few weeks away from this stuff and just enjoy the holidays. And maybe even BD for fun with DH! ;)


----------



## Dandi

BD for fun??? I think I vaguely remember that concept, lol! I'm sorry that it was negative, but I'm glad that you were prepared. I think the universe just really wanted you to be able to drink over the holidays and enjoy yourself one more time. :winkwink::wine: I'm happy for you that you're taking a break and getting back to real life for a minute before the next round. But I'll be very excited when January comes! :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Wish, I'm really sorry about the confirmed negative. I hope you've had an amazing Happy Birthday!!! :wine: :drunk:


----------



## Star2011

Wish- all i can say is you are a strong woman and your wish will come true one day. In the mean time- Happy birthday and enjoy some wine on my behalf. 

Pothole how was your US? Hope all went well. 

Dandi- praying for the best for your US too. 

Ellie- Your appt is in a few days. All the best. 

Hi to the rest of the ladies.


----------



## Mdc

Wow busy around here. 

Wish, I am so sorry about the negative, but excited about Jan for you, and even more excited to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

I will write a proper post soon crazy busy schedule while I am on this trip. 

Clomid and me are getting along great, except for the friggin hot flashes. Man I will not look forward to menopause. Today was better, but yesterday I felt like my face was on fire :haha:


----------



## Pothole

I'm not sure exactly what my bloodwork showed, but I had 16 measurable follicles over 11. I have another go on Thursday morning at 7:30. For now, my meds remain the same, which I'm fine with, since it means I don't have to order more. I'm still struggling with this Gonal F pen. I know, I mean am *completely certain*, that it's not spring loaded like an epipen. But that clicking...it tears my nerves to shreds. I am more anxious about that injection nightly than I am about the retrieval and transfer.


----------



## Dandi

I had my first scan this morning and there's really a baby in there! We didn't get to hear a heartbeat in the last pregnancy, so it was amazing to say the least. I'm still in shock, I feel like I just really found out that I'm pregnant. Ahhh! I'll be making all future updates about me over on the phase 2 thread (it's still early and I'm scared to jinx it but I'm jumping in!), but I wanted to update you ladies who've been in on it from the beginning. I'll still be around following the goings on here though. =)


----------



## krasavitsa147

Hooray Dandi!! Glad it's finally feeling "real" for you. Thanks for putting updates on the grad thread, I love seeing how everyone is doing. 

Pothole, sounds like the stims are definitely doing their job! I know what you mean about the Gonal-F pen. I was using follistim, but I think the pen remains the same. It's like I expected each click to hurt, and was surprised when it didn't. When is your next scan/blood draw?

Wish, sorry I missed your BD-I was really super busy lying around like a vegetable. :) So sorry about the confirmation of what you already knew. Going with the one in cryo sounds like a good plan-and taking a bit of time completely, entirely away sounds like an even better one.

Mdc, boo for hot flashes. :( You will be ready for that IUI before you know it! Very exciting times going on!

Ellie, looking forward to hearing about your appointment tomorrow. Best of luck as you meet with them.

Star, Left, Sugar, and anyone else I may have missed-Hi! And happy Wednesday to you.

afm, I am feeling pretty well. Monday was the only day I really, really was uncomfortable. It was less yesterday, and less still today. I have not worked out since last Friday and I am looking forward to that tomorrow morning. We got our fertilization report on Monday, 12 out of the 16 fertilized normally. So on that part at least, we beat the clinic's average (70%). I won't get another update till Friday, when we will know if any/how many made it to blast. I was thinking about that, since a lot of places give a day-by-day or at least day 3 update. Maybe it is best that they don't do that, one less thing for me to stress about. Since we are doing PGS (preimplantation genetic screening-count the chromosomes), we will not know until December 22 if any of the hypothetical blasts are chromosomally normal and appropriate for transfer. So for now, I'm just not thinking about anything baby-related. At all. My goal is to get to Friday, when it shall be time for my glass of wine!!

Love to all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - HOORAY!!!!! :wohoo: I'm so glad that everything looked good and you're feeling better about things!!!! I've been thinking about you this week.

mdc - so glad you and Clomid are agreeing. I hate hot flashes. I've been getting them for a few years now on my own (and I'm surprised I can't have kids??) - especially at night. Pools of sweat aren't sexy.

krasa - that's awesome!! you'll definitely have a decent number that come back normal. I'm so happy for you. 

pothole - that is a fantastic number of follies!!! keep plumping!!

ellie - good luck with your appointment tomorrow!!

afm - i'm doing ok. Busy busy week with work, so I won't be back on until later this week. AF arrived quickly - started spotting yesterday and full on today. So that was nice not to have to wait for that after coming off of Crinone.

I'm about to be late for a meeting - talk to you all later!! :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

That's wonderful Dandi! Hearing the heart beat makes it so real. If you make the leap to phase 2, I will too. I've been secretely afraid to be so hopeful as to think that I get to belong there. I should have more faith, I know.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, :wohoo: I am so excited that everything is going smoothly! It is so amazing after the first US and I am so happy you are jumping in. Cannot wait to hear about more updates. 

Krasa, enjoy your wine in Friday and that egg number is amazing. The 22nd will be here before you know it and you will be PUPO!!!!

Pothole, great number of follies! Cannot wait to see how many you get. 

Wish, so glad you are pulling in Ace. Are you using Ace this month?

Hi to everyone else!

So, just waiting for my plane so I can head home. I am exhausted. I had good meetings, but so ready to be home. I do have one thing that of course I need to just post and move past. So a coworker showed by preggo and due a couple weeks after I would have been, and of course it was an oppsie. She is probably early 30's, but still stung a little. Ahhhh! She is super nice and I am happy for her, but trying to just block it out and not think about it. PMA...PMA is the only thing I can control. Other than that last day of Clomid and the testing for O tomorrow or maybe later today to get my POAS on. :haha:


----------



## elliecain

SA numbers excellent (113.9 million, 66% excellent morphology).
All my tests and scans clear, except for TSH (3.5) which will be treated with thyroxine.
My health authority only do assisted conception after 3 years of trying. And on under 40 year olds. I was 37.5 when we started trying. Even though I've paid my national insurance all these years, I'd have to pay to have help and they won't even do that until a year after the cp.
Better hope things start working soon, or I'll be crazy.


----------



## Pothole

Oh Ellie, I am so glad your numbers and your DH'S numbers look so good. I think that now that you know that everything is fine, it's going to happen in no time flat.
Mdc, your PMA has kept me afloat several times. So if you need extra, I'm here believing in this for you.
Sugar and Dandi, I look forward to reading your updates on the graduation thread.
Wish, it's weird to say I'm glad she showed, but I am glad she didn't stall out and make you wait.
Krasa, is there a reason you are waiting till friday for wine, and I missed it?
AFM, I had another u/s and bloodwork round today. Everything is growing as it should be, about 2mm per day. We have 17s and 18s across the board. Next appointment is Saturday morning at 7:30 am where will do another bloodwork and ultrasound and possibly determine trigger day. It's looking like Sunday retrieval is out of the picture which puts me missing possibly 2 days of school in the last week before Christmas break. It's okay, my principal is the most wonderful human being ever, but I feel bad. This is so important, and my RE'S offices doesn't start stims again till Christmas Day so it's not like I could have done the whole 2 week process on breaks. I'm trying not to worry about it. 
On Tuesday night, some very dear friends of mine completed their family when they landed at our local airport with their new daughter. I cried happy tears all night and half the day on Wednesday. I want this. I want to feel my child growing inside me. I want to look at my baby and see my husbands insanely blue eyes. But ladies, my heart swelled up and tried to come out of my throat, at how perfect, how right their family is. We are pretty sure after 5 rounds that iui is never going to work for us. And we are only going to be able to afford 1 shot at ivf. But I have so much peace right now. I will be a mother. Growing under my heart or in it, my child is out there. I am honestly so relieved to not be worried about it any more. Love you all!

Edited to add: My peace about the possibility of adoption hasn't diminished my desire for this ivf to work. I reread and felt like it was coming off wrong. Adoption has always been on the table for me. DH has been wary, mostly of birth parents coming back after he's bonded and trying to take the child back. My friends' process took 5 years. I know it's not a quick fix. But seeing them together, it just flipped a switch in me. It took away my doubts that I'd have enough to offer to make up for whatever happened before me. That really doesn't make any sense, either, but it's the best I can come up with at the moment. My brain is tired. Love!


----------



## Dandi

Oh Krasa, I'm so happy for you that you're in such a good place with it all. I have so much hope that this ivf round is going to work for you, but I know exactly what you mean about being at peace with the adoption option. Not that you wouldn't mourn the loss of the hope of carrying your child within you, but it does give a sense of calm when you realize that you're going to be a mother someday no matter which road it takes to get there. Sending you love, hugs, and crossed fingers!

Ellie, that's so great that all of the results are normal! I agree with Krasa, I think it's going to happen quickly now that you know that nothing is physically wrong and you can relax and let your body do what it can do. I know relaxing is easier said than done, but that's exactly what you need right now. Maybe Christmas break coming up is going to set you up for a nice zen bfp! If you feel like you want to do something to help the odds, maybe look into doing the supplements that Sugar was doing when she got her bfp. Can't hurt I guess! So happy that all is ok and wishing you the best luck!

Hey to everyone else!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, wow amazing numbers for the SA. As for slight hypothyroid, I would say that is a good easy fix. I believe that there is a fair amount of research that shows thyroid level just slightly off can really affect fertility (even some with 'normal' levels can get benefit from a low dose treatment). Are you happy with the doc? Sucks big time about the health authority, but hopefully you can just use of their hospital benefits when you are delivering you perfect little baby in 40 weeks or so :winkwink:

Pothole, you post made me tear up. I KNOW you will be a mom and one of the absolute best moms at that. It sounds like you are in a great place and I cannot wait for your retrieval. 

Big happy Friday and hello to everyone!

Afm, stage 2. I start estrogen today and then start it will soon be time to start on the POAS madness and of course some quality horizontal time. Yippee!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Friday, girls!

Ellie, very glad to hear that all the tests came back okay. I agree with Mdc-even just a bit off in thyroid-land can cause issues, so excellent that you're getting that taken care of. And, I totally have SA envy right now. :haha: But I must say-the protocol/prerequisites for fertility care seem very odd! You have to try for three years? That just doesn't seem right! Sending you great gobs of positivity-I just know this is going to happen for you.

Pothole, that was beautiful. With a spirit like that, you are going to be one awesome momma-no matter which route takes you there. It sounds like your follies are coming along really well too-looking forward to your update tomorrow.

Mdc, oh yeah. POAS!! Isn't it funny how things like POAS can feel like such amazing progress? Sending all sorts of PMA your way. Get some rest after all that travel and enjoy all the quality time with DH!:sex:

Wish, I'm glad she didn't keep you waiting, too. Onward and upward. 

Star, Dandi, Sugar, Left, and anyone else I missed-have a great weekend!

afm, got the blast report back a little while ago. We have five that made it to blast, three have been biopsied and frozen. The other two are still a tad earlier in the blastocyst stage, so they want to give them until tomorrow before their biopsies. I named these two Cletus and Joe Bob. They're a little slow. I'll get the final call tomorrow. All in all, I feel pretty good about that part. The docs thought I would probably have 1 or 2 based on my age (39 next month). The next hurdle is the genetic testing. Statistically speaking for someone my age about 50% of day 5 blasts are euploid. So I am hopeful for one or two normal embies.

Love to all you wonderful ladies.


----------



## sugargully

Krasa that sounds like a good update. I hope those embies blow that statistic out of the water! FX for you.


----------



## Star2011

Goodmorning ladies, 

I am happy that you are all progressing with your plans. Excited reading about all the good news. 

Nothing much going on with me. Its been a busy week at work but am not complaining. Makes time goes quick. I am 6/7 dpo and nothing out of the ordinary to report. Still holding on to hope. 

Have a good weekend and looking forward to reading all you ladies progess.


----------



## Pothole

Quick update, scan this morning showed not much growth in follicle size. We have a couple of 19s but nothing bigger. I'll know in an hour or two if my bloodwork requires a recheck tomorrow, otherwise, we are looking at Monday trigger for Wednesday retrieval. We do have a few new late players in the game as my 12+ now number up 21 from 16. Looks like about 9 resting follicles as well that are under 12. I feel like I'm walking funny. I am really feeling the pressure in there. I have a super busy weekend ahead, and hope you all have wonderful, fun, happiness filled ones as well!
Star, good to hear from you! I'm crossing fingers and sending you lots of good vibes!


----------



## Pothole

Back on 11.29 I messed up. I started my microdose Lupron a day earlier than I was supposed to. Turns out, that may have saved my whole protocol. At my scan yesterday, they set plans for Monday scan and bloodwork with trigger Monday night and retrieval Wednesday. But I was almost out of Lupron, so they changed it up and had me back in this morning. I am ready. Like, if I'd waited the follicles would have overstimmed, ready. So we trigger tonight. I have no idea where we'll be when I do it. We are driving to see my sister and her family, about 2 hours away. We'll probably be on the way home, somewhere on the highway. The things we do. Retrieval is 8:45 Tuesday morning! Love to you all!


----------



## Left wonderin

So exciting pothole :)


----------



## krasavitsa147

Pothole, that sounds like the best kind of mistake. Hope that the trigger went without a hitch, and I'll be pulling for you tomorrow morning! Very excited for you.

Star, I know the feeling with work being a bit crazy lately. But you're right about it helping things move along. Which is good when you're in the tww!

Wish, Left, Sugar, Dandi, Ellie, hope you are all doing wonderfully.

The embryologist called with her final report on Saturday. Cletus and Joe Bob both made it and were biopsied. Apparently they brought another blast to the party that was biopsied as well. I call that one Brandine. We are testing six all told and I won't know anything there until somewhere around the 22nd.

In the meantime, I'm drinking normal levels of coffee and wine. :)

Love to all.


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, wow, six embies that is great! So, after you get the results how quickly will they be put back in and how many are you going to put back in?

Star, ohhh...TWW! Cannot wait to hear about any symptoms that come up. 

Pothole, maybe subconsciously you just knew and made you start Lupron early. Wow, retrieval on Tuesday! It seems like you just started this whole process and it is flying by. Probably not for you though. Good luck!

Wish, how are you doing?

Hi, to everyone else. 

Warning, I just had my morning coffee with Peppermint Mocha creamer so I am going to be all over the place. :rofl:

So I am in the home stretch. Estrogen on board and ridiculous amounts of EWCM. Trying to be stealthy and get some BDing in EOD, but DH knows the IUI will likely be this week so probably not too stealthy. :haha: I used to O more like day 16, but with my cycle being so wacky and the meds not sure if it will happen earlier so I am officially POAS mad person. My RE said throw the digis away because they give false positives, and stick with cheapies, so I am going to keep the digi as a back up when I think it is positive (never used the cheapies before). I swear I can feel my right ovary, maybe it is in my head though. I feel different this IUI. Maybe it is because I know what to expect, or maybe bc I know there is now a long way to go if I get a BFP, or maybe I just do not think it will work this time. Sigh. I am really going to try and put the negative thoughts out of my mind because they do not do me any good. I just need to focus on the fact I am doing all I can, and I know that I will get my sticky bean before I know it. Me giving myself a little pep talk...screw the negative thoughts and just be zen and have PMA all the way!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Mdc, once again, it all depends on the witch. 

My clinic does batched cycles, meaning stimulation cycles and transfers are only done during certain calendar periods. Next one starts the day after MLK. Now, if the witch is late, like after Christmas, it is likely I will start estrogen to build up my lining nice and thick for a transfer right after MLK. If it starts early, like this week, I will have to wait this next cycle, then start estrogen on CD 1 the cycle after that, which would put transfer late Jan-more likely early Feb. So once again, I'm stuck hoping that the witch is late! But, I don't really know when to expect her this time around.

On how many will be transferred, 0 if we don't have any that are chromosomally normal. If we do, it seems like I remember them saying that they will only transfer one. So I'm just praying that we have something normal to put back.


----------



## Star2011

Goodmorning Ladies,

I know i haven't posted since Saturday. ...... It is flu season and the hospital is so busy. By the time i get home after work i take a shower then go to bed. Glad am off today to catch up. 

Mdc- keep on with the BD girl. Glad you are heading somewhere. Screw the negative thoughts! Keep up with the zen. I know you are having lots of thoughts about the IUI and i am just keeping my fx cross that this is it. You are going to have a sticky bean!

Pothole- am so happy for you. Thats good progress. Praying for the best today. Keep us updated. 

Krasa- thats a good # of embies. Love those :) Praying for Cletus , Joe Bob and Brandine. We have a high expectation from them. 

Hi to the rest of the group. 

Am 9/10 dpo. Other than occasional twinges and one or two acne on my chin( usual before AF) i have no other symptoms. I am not going to test until AF doesn't show up. She is supposed to be here on Saturday/ Sunday. On a side note, a close friend who is 39 got pregnant after trying for 3 years. So there is hope for us all. 

Love to you all!


----------



## Pothole

Retrieval went well. They got 27 eggs. I didn't even know I had 27 follicles. I'm home now, had wretched nausea until 10 minutes ago when I threw up on everything in sight. I felt so much better after, that I sent DH out to get a sink plunger (yep.everything.), while I cleaned up the mess. It's better than I've felt in days! I'm still going to stay in bed and rest up, but I'm so glad the most invasive bits are over. Love you ladies.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Yeah Pothole!! That is an incredible number of eggs! Did they let you know how many are mature? Are you doing ICSI, or regular IVF?

Rest up today--LOTS of gatorade for you, lady. So excited for you!


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, I am sure there will be plenty of chromosomal normal embies!

Star, getting into the juicy part of the TWW! Flu season is always so hard for hospitals, make sure to keep resting so the little embie can get snuggled in. 

Pothole, that is an amazing number! Take care of yourself today, and sorry about the nausea. 

I am just sitting waiting on O. I am starting to see a little bit of a line, but still probably a while to go. I am betting I will make it to CD14. My RE then has you come in if you haven't O'd for a scan and likely a trigger. I already have it blocked out on my work calendar. :haha:


----------



## Dandi

Yay Pothole! So many eggs! Glad you're feeling better and that the worst is behind you. Can't wait to hear next updates!


----------



## Pothole

My RE'S office does ICSI and assisted hatching as standard procedure. They'll call tomorrow and tell us how many were mature and fertilized. I kept food down at 3:30 and I'm debating on a pain pill. It's not horrible, but definitely worse than 30 minutes ago, or 30 minutes before that. Still kind of fuzzy brained, but much clearer.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow pothole 27 !!!! You will end up like the old women in the shoe !!!!! Lol.... Do you know that poem ?


----------



## sugargully

Keep up the fluids Pothole. That will help greatly with the swelling!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!! I've missed you all!

pothole - 27!!! that's incredible!! I'm sorry you're feeling so poorly, though. i hope you're on the mend now and I can't wait to hear the fertility report. Also, so psyched they do ICSI and assisted hatching - the best possible chance for a sticky bean!
also, i loved your revelation about being a mom. I fully agree that you'll be one of the best. I can't wait until you have your little miracle, by whatever means it happens.

krasa - loving your report as well, including the names of the slowpokes! :) Gooooo little ones! enjoy your wine and coffee :wine: the 22nd can't come soon enough - we need to know how many of those LOs are healthy!

star - TWW already?! that countdown and cycle flew!! I hope you start feeling more twinges. Still early, though. But I'm hoping you get to test this weekend!

mdc - glad you had a good trip and are gearing up for a powerful O!!! GIT IT, GIRL! throw away that negativity - just strip it right off of your aura and throw it away. It's Christmas time, holiday songs are a-ringing, gift giving, yummy foods and desserts all around. Fill that wonderful self of yours back up with PMA! :) :xmas4: 
:hugs: my friend!

left - can I be the old woman in the Louboutin? ;)

dandi - how are you feeling? any nausea sinking in yet or anything? 

afm - nothing going on here but we had a GREAT long weekend in DC! I hadn't been before. It was a gorgeous weekend so we just walked and walked...and walked....holy crap, so much walking. This is now when I can feel my age. Not that I've been entirely active for a few months either, so that's prob part of it. Anyway - got to see a lot of 'bucket list' things, which was so great. Saw a concert at a club that DH has been wanting to go to. DH went to go look at the t-shirts and came back up with a onesie. I mean, come on. I melted. We had talked a bit earlier that night about things and what we want to do next and he admitted he hasn't been entirely optimistic about things. So he's trying to change himself over to PMA too. <3
So I'm going to call the doc at some point and get the next cycle going. I have about 3 weeks until my next AF, so I guess we'd start then. If we go with the Ace, I don't know if I'd need to be on any meds beforehand. I'd think not but what do I know. The only thing I'm a bit concerned about is that I'm going to be slammed at work towards the end of Jan until the end of Feb. I don't want the stress or any travel to interfere with my body conditions for it, so I don't know if we should hold off. I'll talk to the RE about it.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, I cannot wait to hear the news today!

Wish, omg the ONSIE! Talk about PMA, about darn time he joined the train. Can he rub off on my DH :winkwink: So exciting about getting set up for your next cycle! I hear you about the stress and travel, but I am also excited for you to be all bloated and preggo ASAP. 

Hello to everyone else!

Ahhhh, O is taking forever! Well I have only O'd once at day 14 and usually it is day 16, and it is only day 13...so not sure what I was expecting. :haha: I am seriously a POAS mad person making sure I do not miss it. At this rate I am pretty sure I will have to go in for the scan Friday, trigger, and then IUI on Sat. Guess I should not be so impatient we need the little egg(s) to be fully baked for our next sticky bean(s). Yes, I am not ruling out Clomid twins. :rofl:


----------



## Pothole

I'm stealing a moment in the bathroom to update you all. Of my 27, 19 were mature and had isci. Of the 19, we have 13 fertilized little embies! Embriologist said we won't be contacted tomorrow since it's a grow day. Friday morning they will be checked, but she said that based on the fertilization and current growth, that we should be a "Slam Dunk for Sunday transfer".


----------



## Wish2BMom

WAHOOOO, pothole!!! how many are you transferring again? omg, FX'ed for you!!!


----------



## Mdc

Holy moly Pothole! That is awesome and you must be thrilled. You will be like the women in the shoe (or the Louboutin as Wish puts it). 

Left, I forgot to say we live across from a children's 'theme' park called Fairyland. Mostly based off of fairytales and there is a huge women and a shoe...although it always creeps me out the way she looks down in you :rofl:


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole that's amazing !!!!! Role on Sunday ..... PUPO ;) very exciting 
I'm sorry reading and running ... Have flipin work report to do . Will say proposer hello and catch up soon xxxxxx


----------



## Dandi

Pothole! You little over achiever! So glad for such great numbers. Can't wait for your transfer!

Wish- your trip sounds awesome, even with all the walking. Ah, the onsie... that made me tear up! So great that DH is joining the PMA wagon and you're ready to plan the next cycle. 

Mdc- Come on O already! It's cruel irony that stressing about it coming is probably delaying it coming, and it not coming is causing more stress. Hurry up in there follicle(s). I'm totally pulling for clomid twins. 

Yes to the nausea question, although I'm still doubting that it's morning sickness just because I really have no idea what morning sickness is supposed to truly feel like. Just flying with out a clue over here. 8 weeks today and another scan in a week. I really am going to start posting in the other thread if all continues, I just haven't had a chance or really much to report as of yet.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Real quick since I'm still at work:

WOOHOO Pothole!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait for Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Pothole

Thank you all ladies! I know there are loads more hurdles, but part of PMA is taking things one day at a time. Yesterday, in spite of the pain and vomiting, was a good day. Today was a good day. All I can control is my own attitude, so I'm doing my best to enjoy every happy moment. We will be transferring 2 or 3 depending on their ratings. And as for the shoe, Wish, the Louboutins are all yours. I'll be the comfy chick down the road in the funky pattern Chuck Taylors.


----------



## Star2011

Pothole! Goodness gracious! That is some great progress. Cant wait for you to be Pupo. 

Will chat more tomorrow. Hope everybody is doing well. At work now but wanted to stop by give Pothole a pat on the back for those eggs and wish the rest of the ladies the best with everything. 
Oh, Mdc any signs of O? Thinking about you too. 

Its nice to hear from you Wish. I am glad you had a good trip. I missed reading from you.

Krasa, hey girl?

Ellie, hows the going?

Dandi glad all is going well.

Have a good night ladies. Gotta run back to my patients. Break is over.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha pothole - living IN the shoe would be far less dangerous for me than trying to walk in them. I can't walk in those damn things, no matter how many years I tried for. So no sense in me EVER spending the money for the designer ones. Sighhh oh well.

hope you had a good night with your patients, Star!

mdc - hope your O lines are getting darker!

dandi - good! glad you're all nauseous but it's not all that bad for you. :)

Just called and left a message to book our follow-up appt to get this next show on the road. Frozen guy first, then we'll go back to fresh. Yippee!!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, I cannot wait until Sunday for you and glad you are feeling better. 

Star, when will you test?

Krasa, cannot wait until your next appt. 

Dandi, glad you are having some symptoms and hey are not too bad....yet!


Wish, yipee about Ace! I have a good feeling about this one. 

Ugh, I am still waiting on O and the lines are getting a tad darker, but no where near positive (even with the digis...yes I am cheating). I called the Rn bc the instructions say if not positive by day 14 to call and get a scan scheduled for the next day. For some reason kind of nervous that no LH surge yet, but maybe I am just growing some awesome eggies. Attached is my progression...any one thoughts on how quickly your cheapie opks turn? The bottom one is the latest one and the darkest (sad I know).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dandi

You can definitely see the progression. I think it's coming soon!


----------



## Left wonderin

I agree .. They can turn really quickly once positive :) I'd say at most a day or two!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can totally see the progression too - maybe tomorrow? I'd call anyway but it looks like you're getting there. 

pothole - I'm loving your PMA and it's very contagious! Your body did what it needed to do in one shot, giving you an abundance of embies. It worked really hard for you!!

Hello to everyone else! :wave:
Is everyone ready for the holidays? or if you're Jewish, did you have a good holiday? I freaked a little bit earlier this week when DH said that Christmas was next week. I think i'm actually in pretty good shape but I need to assess the stocking stuffer situation.

We have our follow up appt with the RE on Monday but then it will be a few weeks until anything happens. It'll be nice to have something to look forward to, though, and yet be able to relax and have fun over the holidays. 

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks for the advice everyone. The doc said for me to come in today at 1015 for an us. So fingers crossed the lining is good and I am hoping for 3 or four follies to give the IUI the best chance. I did have a temp drop today so if everything is as usual I think everyone is right I should O tomorrow or Sunday. Hoping for tomorrow as I will probably get a trigger shot today. Yeah for me although DH is less than thrilled for the early Sat ummm....special delivery. :haha:

I will update after my appt. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Friday, ladies!

Mdc, most definitely darn near time. I'll be watching for your update, hopefully your lining is nice and cushy and you can get this show on the road! 

Wish, I agree it is nice to be able to relax a bit and still have something to look forward to. That's exactly what I'm doing, as well. And it feels good after all of the stress and constant low-grade worry. 

Pothole, is today an update day? I think you said it was, but now I can't remember. Sunday is looming large and I am so excited for you to be PUPO, friend!! 

Ellie, I'm hoping you're doing ok, you've been quiet. :hugs: from across the pond.

Star, how much more of the tww for you? Keeping my fingers crossed that you guys knocked it out of the park on the first try back. :)

Dandi, Left, Sugar, and anyone else I may have missed-hi! 

afm, the witch showed in full force this morning, so I don't know whether I'm going to be able to do the transfer in this cycle. I called the clinic to report but haven't heard back from the nurses just yet. I almost hope that we do have to wait till my next period-we don't yet know whether Cletus, Joe Bob, Brandine, and friends have any normal members, and I would be okay with a cycle to let my body get back to normal. We shall see. The latest date to get PGS results back will be next Tuesday, though the embryologist said that sometimes they come back sooner. Which, while nice to know, has had the effect of welding my phone to my person. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, mdc!! Can't wait to hear the report about the multiple follies and cushy lining!! ahhh so fun!

krasa - :haha: i know what you mean! I can't wait to hear, simply from a learning standpoint if nothing else, what they say about which cycle they'll transfer. I have no idea about what comes next for me either, doing an FET for the first time. We're in this together!

so let the stress of work begin! or continue, whatever - one of our primary leads on the implementation I'm doing just quit. I don't even know if she gave a 2 week notice but we have a due date of 2/29 to get this client live and she quit. I get it, the whole project has been a circus but we are so screwed now. She was the backup lead and then we had our divestiture in Oct and she became primary, without her own backup (hence her stress level being through the roof leading to her quitting). Soooooo - I am not looking forward to the next 2.5 months here!!
zennnn thoughts, zennnnn thoughts
where is the meditating emoji??


----------



## krasavitsa147

Quick update-The clinic is fine with "sneaking in" a transfer before the next clinic uptime formally starts. I start estrace today, with *gulp* transfer scheduled for January 11, assuming at least one PGS-normal embryo. I better enjoy that wine and coffee while I can! 

Wish-so glad to have you as a FET buddy! :hugs:


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, that is so exciting! Estrace should be a breeze for you (especially after stimming), for me I did gain a couple pounds so don't be discouraged if the scale goes up a bit. It went away when I stopped. 

Wish, sorry about the work stress. Make sure to take extra good care of yourself. 

So, my lining was 6 and at first I was like 'damn you clomid', but follies are also on the small side (12, 9, and 8). It all kind of adds up, lining is still building, follies still growing, and opks still working their way up. This morning I would say opk is definitely they darkest probably 25% of control. So the goal is to keep testing and if positive tomorrow IUI on Sun, if not go back in for a check up Sun for Mon IUI. Might try probably unsuccessfully to get more one bd session in tonight, but I am guessing it might not happen. Horribly DH had a late 20 something cousin that unexpectedly passed away, and it has kind of hit him hard. Overall it just is absolutely awful for the whole family. 

Taking an early out today to finally finish Xmas shopping (yeah, totally behind this year). 

Have a great weekend everyone and I will update if I have the IUI this weekend. :wohoo:


----------



## Dandi

It just feels like everything is coming together for this thread! I feel such great vibes. I think 2016 is going to be amazing for all of us!


----------



## Star2011

Hope everyone's weekend is going well. 

I am glad theres some progress with most of the ladiess in this thread. Dandi you are right, 2016 will be a good year in this thread. 

Its freezing cold here. Its 27 degrees. Not liking it at all. Started spotting and thats a sigh AF is coming. Am good though. Calm and ready for the next cycle. One more cycle then IVF as per discussion with DH. We have a wedding to go too today, yes a winter wedding,so that will take my mind away from AF in a way. Anyway, i also got married in winter so not complaining:). At least i will get to drink in the wedding today:)

Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## Pothole

Today we have 2 back to back parties, so I've been too busy. A super quick update: We had 10 of of 13 make it to Cleavage Stage. As of yesterday we had 5 grade one, three grade 2, and 2 grade 3. We transfer tomorrow morning at 7:30. Depending on how many made it to blast and what grade, we'll transfer 2 or 3. I'm leaving that up to the RE. More tomorrow! Love you all!


----------



## Left wonderin

Damm star sorry she has decided to make a Christmas visit !!! Unwanted / unwelcome visitors are such a pain :( on the upside you can enjoy your wedding 

Pothole wow !!! Good going embies :) eeek tommrow you will be PUPO :)


----------



## Pothole

Valium...so loopy. Transfered 2. I'm calling them Wait! and What? since I anticipate that will be the most common reaction if this sticks. I'll try to post a pic later, but right now I keep getting distracted by shiney things and feeling like I'm swimming. To bed...


----------



## Left wonderin

Wahoooo PUPO :)


----------



## sugargully

Yay for a PUPO Pothole!


----------



## Pothole

Star, let's tww together. I mean, you'll be done with the wait before me, but we'll keep each other company anyway. 
Left, your PMA makes me so happy. You are a just a constant encouragement. 
Krasa, so you will know tomorrow? Woo! I think they must feel good about Cletus, Joe Bob, and Brandine to go ahead and let you plan for transfer!
Mdc, have so much fun BDing. I'm out of the game till Dec 31, RE's orders.
Sugar and Dandi, you are fantastic. I just love you guys!
Wish, Ace is going to rock that onesie!

Afm, I'm trying to wrap my brain around this PUPO thing. It doesnt feel any different, although it's only been 23 hours. ;) I stretched really hard in the night and woke up crying in fear that I'd dislodged them. These hormones are insane. Here are a few things I want to remember always, no matter the outcome: 
Yesterday morning at 6 I woke up and went to the living room. DH was sitting there, dressed and ready to go an hour early. Made my heart swell. 
This morning while sitting on the sofa, wrapped in a blankets, DH looked at the cat and said "Look, there's 3 of my favourite people under that blanket." I burst into tears. I love that man. 
Thank you all for being on thus journey with me and letting me share in yours. I love you all so much.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awwww, pothole! I'm so glad this is exactly how your TWW is beginning! It should be full of so much hope and love and I hope all of it is just flowing through your embies. PUPOOOO!!! Congratulations!!! Stick, little beans!!! :hugs:

krasa - that's awesome that you can transfer earlier than expected! Our timing shouldn't be that far off at all, I'd think. FET Buddies!! woot!

mdc - same! Did you IUI yesterday or will you today? Remember, it's not terrible that they are taking their time. Slow and steady... you'll get it!

star - how was the wedding? did AF come on fully? (please say no, please say no...)

dandi, left, sugar - I really am filled with so much hope and positivity for all of us too! Thank you so much for continuing to cheer us all on! I truly does help. We need to get the rest of us over to your side. 2016 is the TIME! (or the end of 2015...) WOO!

appt at 11:30 today with the RE to discuss our next plan of attack. I almost forgot about it! 
Have a great day, my lovelies!


----------



## Mdc

Star, ugh I hope the witch stayed away. I don't recall...is IUI not an option?

Pothole, wow PUPO! That is amazing and I am wishing for the best news. So when will you get your beta results? Your DH sounds wonderful and you both will be parents (guess you kind of are now :haha: ) before you know it!

Wish, I think you are headed in to your appt as we speak and cannot wait to here next steps. 

Hi, sugar, left and Dandi!

Ugh, so the doc did said to move my us appt to today (in a couple hours) instead of Sunday, so nothing so far. To top that off my opks have stalled out with faint lines. :saywhat: Not sure what to think, and I am just hoping that the are lighter because I have more diluted urine. Really hope the eggies and lining are continuing to grow. So frustrated now, but trying to be optimistic. Maybe the clomid is delaying my O, or at least that is what Dr. Google is suggesting.


----------



## Wish2BMom

and you are probably heading to your appt now! can't wait for your results - I hope the cheapies just aren't giving you the full picture.

so we're going to go with FA (frozen ace), the doc was fine with this. The doc is also fine if we want to continue to try for the year - she has some different protocols in mind that we can try out. We're really just battling diminished ovarian reserve so we may have more 'successful' cycles than others, so to be prepared. 
The RE nurse, my fave, was SO excited about this cycle. She said that she's seen so much success with the frozen ones. She didn't even want to talk about future cycles or future meds b/c 'we won't need that'. She's so cute. I sent them a package from Shari's Berries - chocolate covered strawberries and cheesecakes, decorated for the holidays. I hope they like them. 
Sooooo - my next cycle should start around 1/5. I will start Estrace in pill form and baby aspirin, once a day. And then I'll have bloodwork only on day 5, 9 and 14, and only one ultrasound on day 14. I'll incrementally increase my meds until I start progesterone (Crinone) on day 15. Possible transfer, as long as it survives the thaw (96% success rates now), on day 20. But if that all falls on a weekend, then we'll push out the "meds" day 1 to better align with a transfer day that falls on a weekday.
that's it for me!!


----------



## Mdc

Sorry but I am going to rant, so those keeping PMA please disregard and don't read. 

[email protected]*k this. Lining down 1mm to 5 and lead follie went from 12-12.9. I am mad, pissed off and exhausted. I don't understand what is going on. My body was Oing before I decided to jack with it and take all these drugs and now I feel like my body is betraying me. Doc is going to call later to discuss. I know I am usually trying to have PMA but right now SO OVER THIS.


----------



## Pothole

Mdc, you rant all you want. This place, this journey, this sisterhood we share on this board, it's not for the weak or petty. We cheer for each other because we know what's it's like to feel alone. We hold out hope because we remember the hopelessness. We put our bodies and hearts through unimaginable things and we hold each other up while we do it. So rant. Be pissed off, because that is really rotten news. We'll be pissed off for you. And when you have a plan, we will be *all up on* that f'in plan. Whatever else this place becomes, it should always be a safe place to land. You are loved.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc said:


> Sorry but I am going to rant, so those keeping PMA please disregard and don't read.
> 
> [email protected]*k this. Lining down 1mm to 5 and lead follie went from 12-12.9. I am mad, pissed off and exhausted. I don't understand what is going on. My body was Oing before I decided to jack with it and take all these drugs and now I feel like my body is betraying me. Doc is going to call later to discuss. I know I am usually trying to have PMA but right now SO OVER THIS.

Mdc I'm SO OVER IT FOR YOU :hugs: ...... Its just not fair :nope: 
Lets agree to kick PMA out of bed for a day or two... Sometimes she really [email protected]@es me off :wacko: ...

Mdc.s body listen up,,..... Just to what your [email protected]@ing supposed to !!! Like you were before !!!!!! Time to get back to work !


----------



## elliecain

It's not fair. Not [email protected]#*ing fair at all. I'm really sorry lovely. I hope the doctor can give you some helpful suggestions xxx


----------



## Mdc

I love you guys! Yeah a fair amount of wine will happen tonight. Ha!

So the RN called they want to start Provera and get the witch again and start over. So, I believe if it works like last time we will still have a good shot for early Jan and travel won't interfer. They said that I did not respond to clomid although I never had a problem Oing before the mc, which is so counter intuitive that I am having problems now. I did ask about switching to Femara and she said she would ask. 

Anyhoo, still upset but not ready to jump off a cliff yet. :rofl:


----------



## Mdc

And yeah Wish! You will be PUPO before you know it.


----------



## Pothole

I never O'ed on Clomid. I never had a follicle big enough to bother triggering. The only thing clomid actually did for me was turn me into a basket case


----------



## elliecain

What a mixed month on this thread. So many positives but also some of us having a really tough time. Congratulations to those of you having positives.

I'm sorry I've not been on for a bit. The news about NHS not helping me threw me into a downer and I was off work all last week because I couldn't stop crying.

After getting my hopes up, AF arrived bang on time today, which is so totally unfair. I can only hope that the thyroxine will be the answer. I'm giving it 2 more cycles, then paying for IUI. My dad has told me they will help us pay for IVF if necessary. I'm not giving up just because Mother Nature is being a mean old witch.


----------



## Wish2BMom

man, you're right ellie - so many ups and downs. I'm really happy that your father is so generous and they'll help you out with IVF. That's just so kind. Let's get through the holidays and emerge on the other side ready to tackle this TTC giant. :hugs:

mdc - girl. I have some HORRID, hip-hop-style swearing going on in my head for you and that body of yours right now. I've heard of people reacting inversely to stims, but I so hoped it would not happen to you. I'm sure the docs will get a good plan in place for you for next time. It sucks - it's almost a game of just ruling out what doesn't work since the human body, after all, is still a wild, untamed machine! And even if it works one time, it may not work the next time (me, per se). I will raise my glass at 8pm to you and Ellie on Christmas Eve and my wish will be for us all to get some Grinch-sized (after his heart grows, of course!) energy to get through these trials next year. We can do it!!! :hugs:

last day of work before the holiday, off til Monday. Whewwwwww. I know I was just in DC but this extra long weekend of doing nothing will be wonderful!


----------



## Star2011

Good morning friends,

Pothole- Excited you are PUPO! Patiently waiting for the good news.

Ellie am sorry about AF. That is so nice of your father to offer financial support. Hopefully you won&#8217;t get that far. It will happen&#8230;to all of us one of these days. 

Mdc- I don&#8217;t know what to say to your body. The rest of the ladies already said what was in my mind. Maybe Femara will work best for your body. I know what you mean about enjoying some wine in the meantime, I had my share of wine and bloody Mary&#8217;s on Saturday at a friend&#8217;s when AF showed. It tasted so good. On your question on IUI vs IVF. IUI is an option too but we are just scared we may not be lucky and time is running. According to labs I ovulate but not catching the egg. That is why we are thinking going straight to IVF and bypassing IUI to save time. 

Wish and Krasa- Very soon you will be PUPO. You guys are will be right behind each other with your transfers. Can&#8217;t wait for those BFPs.

Left, Sugar and Dandi- Hope you are well. Thank you for the encouragements. 

Afm, CD 4 today. Waiting to O, just patiently waiting.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, sorry about the damn witch. I agree 2016 is our year! One way or another this will work. 

Wish, still so excited about next month and Ace!

Star, ugh...waiting...waiting...waiting right? Hopefully these next couple of weeks fly by. I hear you about the IUI, and after this month that did definitely cross my mind. 

Dandi, I think your scan is tomorrow and I know it will be wonderful!

Krasa, I think you were supposed to find out info too, so cannot wait to hear the good news!

Happy Tuesday to everyone else! 

I do feel better today and asked for my doc to have a conference call with me. This all just seems so wrong because I never had this before all the drugs/surgeries. I am sure my body is likely traumatized by the two surgeries, and in thinking maybe the hysto last month maybe threw me off too. I did break down and call someone about fertility massage and acu so may try that (if anything to keep me sane), and I have an appt on the 7th. So happy days are around the corner for us all!


----------



## krasavitsa147

I did get my news today but it wasn't good. Not a single normal embryo. I am gutted inside.

I'm going to be off the board for a while. We will try again, and I will be watching to see you all get your bfps, but I won't be posting for a bit. I just hurt too much inside right now. But I will be cheering you all on in my heart.

I love you all very much.


----------



## elliecain

Oh Krasa, I'm so sorry. It's just not fair at all. My heart is broken for you. I hope you and DH are able to have some nice times over Christmas. This season is really tough for those of us who do not have our dream, isn't it? I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, I am simply gutted for you and DH. There are no words on this earth that can express how sorry I am. Take your time to heal and come back when you are ready. The biggest hugs.


----------



## Pothole

Oh Krasa. I just have no words. I am so very very sorry. You are so loved. We will be here when you need us.


----------



## Star2011

My prayers for you Krasa. The journey may seem long but one day we will get there. Take the time you need and we will always be here. 

Much love.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh krasa...:hugs: :cry:
as all of the girls have said, there are no words. So much f'ing work to get so far and then still just a sh*tload of disappointment. Excuse my language, but I'm so upset for you. Next cycle will be better, it has to be. But for now, heal, accept, try to have some TTC-free fun and come back us when you can.
We love you to pieces!!



(if anyone needs an additional cry just to let it out - apparently I did and didn't know it - watch Adele's special that she had on 12/14. She's just wonderful.)


----------



## Left wonderin

Krasa I'm gutted for you ..... Just gutted . I'm so sorry you hurt so much I wish I could take even a little of it for you and make it better but we all know nothing makes it better but time and he hope/ belief deep down inside that one day it will work out .

But its exhausting sometimes keeping that hope alive in the face of CRAP !!! Do what you need to do to get through this . We will be here for you when it hurts a little less and your ready to let the hope in xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugargully

Krasa, my heart hurts for you. I'm so sorry. Remember this is a journey and things will get better. Find gratitude in what you have including those you love. Let our hope for you sustain you because I know it's hard to find your own in news like that. 

You are blessed my friend.


----------



## Star2011

Happy Holidays!

Wishing you all a festive season. I hope you have a wonderful time with your families.


----------



## sugargully

Merry Chirstmas Lovelies!


----------



## Mdc

Merry Christmas and happy holiday to all you amazing ladies!


----------



## elliecain

As the day comes towards its close in the UK, Merry Christmas to you all. Just think, next Christmas, we will all be holding our beautiful little ones in our arms or in our bellies!

I hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

elliecain said:


> As the day comes towards its close in the UK, Merry Christmas to you all. Just think, next Christmas, we will all be holding our beautiful little ones in our arms or in our bellies!
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely day xxx



Love thought to end a lovely day xxx


----------



## Tui

Just popping back to say hi :wave: I hope you all had a great Xmas. Best wishes for the new year and ttc in 2016 xx


----------



## elliecain

Thank you for the message and also for starting this wonderful thread!
Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful son xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

tui! congrats to you!!! I'm so happy you achieved your dreams this year!

how is everyone doing? waking up from the holiday hangover? :) I thought about you girls a lot. I hope you all had a great holiday with your loved ones.
I did, it was a fun day. Besides my cousin announcing her pregnancy, but still - I'm happy for them. This is their first and they'll make wonderful parents.

I gained a few lbs so that's going to be my focus this week. Yikes. It should be slow at work since most everyone took this week off, so maybe I can get my butt to the gym. Ugh - laziness has taken over!

not much else going on here. I O'd pretty strongly yesterday - felt the pain all day. Or at least gearing up to O today. DH and I will BD tonight just for kicks. Who knows, right? Assuming that doesn't work, AF should around around 1/6, and then my transfer, if all thaws well, should be 1/26. Going to be a long month! not to start wishing away 2016 already!!

any new years resolutions out there or are we done with those at this age? I was done with them quite a few years ago! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole, when are you testing??


----------



## Mdc

Tui, thanks for popping in! I know you are crazy busy with you LO. 

Ellie, getting close to romping time I see :winkwink:

Wish, get that free eggie. Either way a BFP or you will be PUPO to kick off the new year. I hear you about the extra 'baggage' over the holidays. I am just sticking to some healthy stuff for the next couple of days. 

Hello to all the preggos....left, sugar, and Dandi. Dandi....how was the ultrasound?

Pothole, what Wish said?!?!

Krasa, still thinking of you!

Star, how is it hanging?

It is going to be a nice slow week for the at work which will be nice before all the craziness that will kick off the new year. I finished my provera yesterday so just willing on AF. 

I usually do not play with New Years resolutions, however número uno this year is to be good to myself and of course a little turkey basting, a sticky :BFP:, and an eating, sleeping, pooping, and crying baby to give me some insomnia. :rofl:


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it all goes as it should this month. Mdc's hormones/cycles/body: start behaving!!!

Yes, romping time is kinda underway ;) We've been trying some new things to keep it spicy... (Nothing too drastic, I'm quite tame in that department!) We are going for fun sex and not the pressurised timetabled stuff of recent months.

My silly NY resolution is "no periods"! 
My sensible one is to enjoy being married to my best friend, enjoy the great times and stop always focusing on what I don't have :)

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Pothole

Ellie, those are fantastic resolutions!
Mdc and Wish, I just don't know. My betas are Thursday 12.31. I honestly don't think they'd make me wait that long if testing earlier could tell me anything with much accuracy. Mostly I'm petrified of stark white test windows. My "symptoms" have been all over the place so I don't have the faintest idea what's going on. I broke out and my lower back/hips hurt which is usually a pms thing for me. But my period was due on Christmas and hasn't shown. BUT... all of those things could be the progesterone. It could cause the breakout, the fact that I've had a dozen im shots in my hips in as many days could very well be the cause of the aching, and I've read it's unusual to bleed through progesterone. I'm so confused. And hopeful. And scared and realistic and nervous and all the other things.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Pothole, I utterly refuse to accept your "could be the progesterone" theory. :) How many days past transfer, now? 

Thank you, all of you, beautiful sisters for your comforting words at this time. They mean more than you know, maybe. I have not had my WTF appointment with the docs yet. I have talked to the embryologist about the plan going forward and what they felt contributed to the disaster of this cycle. They are going to change the protocol from agonist to antagonist and slow the stims way the hell down. I only stimmed for eight days, and they think this is why there were so few eggs retrieved (16 out of 32 follicles). The follicles were either mature and couldn't hold on any longer or completely unable to catch up in time and those eggs were not mature enough to detach from the follicle walls on trigger.

The genetic report, now, was interesting. Most of the errors were monosomies, with only a single trisomy. So they feel like the male factor is looming large given the type of chromosomal errors seen. It would be easier if it was all me and my elderly eggs. :wacko: They did, however, leave the genders on the report and I'm not sure I really needed to know that I had four baby girls, a baby boy, and a train wreck that couldn't be identified. That was probably Cletus. :)

I'll be on again to update after the official WTF consult has happened-and I'll be stalking you, Pothole! I just wanted to thank you all for buoying me in this difficult time.

Much love to all of you this holiday season.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I <3 your resolutions, ellie! 

mdc - ugh, hurry the hell up, AF. Need to get this new show on the road. Did your doc say what you're going to try next, since you didn't respond well to Clomid? I forget, if you already mentioned it. I know you had a good conf call but forget the deets. I'm sorry!

pothole - man, I hope those are all signs! But honestly, in the grand scheme of things, you may not have any signs at all b/c it's like .2% of the overall time you'd actually be preg for. I try to keep this in mind when looking for signs (though I'm the biggest offender). FX'ed for Thursday!!!

NY Res for me, I guess would be similar to Ellie - I guess mine would be to live for now and not what might/might not be. I may go to ComiCon again this year with some friends. it's in July and last year I said no b/c 'just in case I was preg'. Welp, enough of that!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dammit Cletus!! :)
glad to have you somewhat back, krasa, and getting some answers. You (we) will get there.


----------



## Pothole

Krasa, I swear, you are my hero. I just love you. If you ever find yourself in South Carolina, you let me know. I'll buy you a sweet tea, hug the stuffing out of you, and we'll chat for hours. (I almost sounded like a real southerner there!)
The funny thing about the progesterone theory is that it could go either way. It could either be causing what I think is pms, or it could be stopping my period. Not knowing if it's working to make me think I am or think I'm not is aggravating. I read the end first. I go to websites that spoil movies before I watch them. So not knowing...it's not my jam.


----------



## Left wonderin

POTHOLE !!!!! Boy you have some resolve !!! I'd have tested !!!! Your amazing willpower to,wait it out ..... Ill freak out for you over here lol....... Can't wait for Thursday now . Will you test in the am or wait for the blood results now ? I'm so hopeful for you . 

Krasa :) so delighted you popped back in to say hi :) and to see your spirit is still soundly in tact :) I agree sounds like a Cletus ! That must have been hard / weird finding out the sex of the embies . Ill be very interested to hear more about your new plan moving forward after your WTF appointment . 

Hi everyone else .. We are the house of sickness at the moment with throat and chest infections and a little bit of croup thrown in .....


----------



## Pothole

Left, I wish I could credit it to resolve. Mostly it's terror. I don't know why, but I think bad news would be easier to take from the RE than alone in my bathroom. As long as I don't test, I still get to be PUPO. Today is 9dpt which is 9 days longer than I've ever had any hope of being pregnant, so I'm going to revel in it a few more days. I probably won't test that morning. Honestly, I'm up and down so many times to go to the bathroom, that I couldn't pinpoint fmu if I tried. That's the primary reason I couldn't do BBT, I'm never asleep for 4 hours at a time.


----------



## Fi Last

Hi all, can I join your forum?

I'm 38, ttc #1. Had an early mc at 4/5 weeks in Oct and then a mc at 7 weeks in Dec. Passed on Christmas day and am feeling pretty rotten right now. 

Our plan is to take one month out for tests than start trying again, but I'm a little apprehensive about being ready, emotionally, by then, as this week has been really really hard. 

This seems like a very friendly, supportive forum, with people who have come through similar things, so I'm hoping it will help me get there.

x


----------



## sugargully

I hope everyone's had a wonderful holiday weekend. I cooked my first holiday meal for my inlaws and they said they enjoyed it. As for a resolution I'm going back to an oldie but goodie: I want my student loans gone so I'm going to make lifestyle changes that accomplish that goal in 3 years. I want freedom to make choices that are not so financially driven. My coworker and I had a great conversation before school let out about being educators and finances. We love our craft but wish we knew how tough it would be to live on the salary. Im determined to become a more giving person by freeing my income away from Sallie Mae (ie. student loan sharks).


----------



## Wish2BMom

sugar - that's a fantastic resolution! Hardly a day that feels as good as when you send that last check in! :) ok, maybe wedding day and probably baby birth day beat those, but you know what I mean! I'm glad you were able to woo your in-laws with your cooking ways. What did you make?

pothole - it is terrifying, I agree. I don't know if this helps but I was on Crinone and I still bled on my own 14dpo. That's 3-4 days longer than a normal LP but AF still made it through. I know everyone is different, but just giving you another perspective. I think what the progesterone doesn't give you is cramping and super sore boobs. Out of the 3 times I've been on progesterone, only the time I was preg did I feel those things. :) oh, and btw, I CAN'T WAIT FOR THURSDAY!!!

dandi - how are you doing? ultrasound go well? I hope you're just too sick to type right now. ;)

Fi - welcome! I'm so sorry about your losses - that's a lot to go through, especially around the holidays. I hope you get a lot of answers from this next month's tests and can get a good plan in place for the next try. Have you had any tests done so far or just been trying the old natural way? it's a good sign that you've at least been able to get preg, I think. Hang in there - we all are. :)

left - I'm so sorry you're a HOS right now! How's the weather there at this time of year? are you able to open some windows and let those germs out? I hope you're all on the mend soon.

Anyone have any New Years plans? we are going to a friends' house for a party but most everyone has kids so who knows who is going to actually stay until midnight. I almost feel like we're the designated 'fun' couple who has to stay to the end of things b/c we don't have a crying kid on our hip that needs to go to bed. But heading home early and seeing midnight at home sounds like a fine idea this year.


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, so glad you stopped by and good luck with the wtf appt. Your poor DH much be upset if they think it is male factor...I remember how unnerved he was to have to do ivf in the first place. Also sorry they put the sex down. Ugh! They did that to me after the mc and really that is the last thing I wanted to know. Glad to know you are back in the planning stages though!

Wish, still waiting to talk to the doc to see next steps. I am going to make a case for Femara and holding off on E2 until later in my cycle since it can down regulate FSH and eggie growth. We are just chilling at home on NYE...lame I know. It is crazy around here and we much prefer to stay snuggled at home and I make apps to enjoy. We are going to see Star Wars on Wednesday night so we may do a fancy dinner after that to close out 2015. 

Pothole, I cannot wait for Thursday to hear the great news!

Left, sorry your house is croopy and hopefully everyone gets well soon!

Filast, so sorry for your losses. This is a great group of ladies and many of us have gone through losses. What kind of tests are they running, if you don't mind me asking? I hope this year brings you nothing but the best of luck and joy. 

Sugar, I love that resolution. I paid off mine last year and it was so liberating! I maybe totally forgot but are you/did you find out if you are having a boy or a girl? Or, are you going stealth mode?

My doc should be back in the office today so I am hoping to grab a call with her in the next couple of days to do next steps. If all goes the same as last month AF is due on New Years Day....how perfect right? New month and new year :haha: I am going to ask about starting E2 well after I did last cycle (cd8). I always used to O cd16-18 and so I think I need to wait at least a couple days later than the average bear. E2 can stop FSH and FSH is needed to trigger growing follies, and my follies stopped at 12.9 last month. That and I think my lining is fine when she looked at it last, however worst case I heard supplementation with E2 can thicken lining in 2-3 days so why now wait until after trigger. I am not the doc I know, but I was fine (BFP just taking a baby ASA and IUI) before all this intervention stuff with drugs so I think my body is all confused. I also booked a consult for acu next week, cannot hurt to see what they say. 

Hope everyone is staying warm! It is high 30s at night here is Northern Cali and that is way to cold for me.


----------



## Fi Last

Mdc and Wish: thank you for your kind words. You wouldn't think that it would make a difference after something so heartbreaking, but somehow it really does. I appreciate it. 

I'm not sure what tests I'll be getting yet - I have a GP appointment in 9 days, and I'm guessing we'll find out more then about what he's prepared to offer. I'm in the UK, and the NHS website says that I "may" be able to get karyotyping, ultrasound scan, and tests for apl and lupus. Is there anything that you ladies would recommend I ask for, other than those tests? This is all a bit new to me...


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - you are so much more educated in your sessions with the doc than I am. I barely ever have any questions. And omg, have fun at Star Wars! I can't wait to see it. 

I almost completely forgot - Star - Happy Anniversary!! Are you guys doing anything fun? 
We aren't, at least not tonight. Just a work night and it's snowing/freezing rain here so better to buckle down inside.
Maybe this weekend we'll hit up a new restaurant I've been dying to try out. 

Ugh, so I had O pains all day on Sunday, some last night and now I'm just feeling weird - headache last night into today, lightheadedness earlier (like leaned against a wall for support), slight bouts of nausea (I hope this was one too many sips of coffee). Weird cycle right now. "Typical" O day would have been Christmas Eve (cd17) and we BD'ed that night. But that wouldn't explain the ovary cramps I was having on Sunday and last night. I did take some ibuprofin the weekend of 12/19 so I was just assuming that O would be delayed a bit by that. So I could be 5dpo or 2dpo or 1dpo. HA!
I really don't know why I'm bothering to read into any of this...the hope is strong with this one.


----------



## Wish2BMom

fi - thyroid seems to be a silent impacter to trying to get preg. I guess even being in the normal range without TTC but maybe a little high for TTC can impact things. A few of us have gone through the 'assisted conception' blood work - FHS, AHS (egg reserve - I have diminished ovarian reserve), I think there are Day 3, Day 21 labs where you can test your estrogen and progesterone. Mdc will know more - she's a pharmacist!! :) 
Do they do tests for you on the embryo to see if it was genetic or chromosomal? that will help narrow things down too. Mine came back with trisomy-22 so it was all chromosomal development that just went wrong.


----------



## Pothole

Fi, welcome. I hope you find as much comfort and friendship here as I have. These ladies are my lifeline. My husband is great, but there are things he simply cannot fathom, as his parts are rather different. He has told me several times how grateful he is that I have an outlet, since we are not telling family about our ttc journey. The abbreviations here can be a bit confusing if you've never been on the boards before, so if you have any questions, just ask. We all had to. :) Also, this thread tends to go a bit quiet on weekends, so if you post something and don't get a response from Friday night to Monday morning, don't be alarmed. Feel free to share whatever you are comfortable with, but know that we've pretty much established that there's no such thing as tmi around here. ;)

Sugar, I threw myself a party in the driveway the day I got confirmation that my student loans were done. I think your resolution is a brilliant one.

Wish, I've got the sore boobs and cramping, for sure. Also, (and here you go Fi...straight out of the gate with the tmi) I'm really sore down there, but not achy, more like stabby. I really don't know how to describe it. Like vaginal cramps, maybe? It's weird. I've never had that before.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh pothole stabby is good :) .... I'm so so so hopeful ;)


----------



## Mdc

Ugh, is this site super slow for anyone else or just me? 

Wish, that sounds like a serious O. Hoping you feel better soon and keep up with the horizontal play time. Ha!

Fi, I responded but I think it got lost in the internet hole. I agree with wish with all those tests, and just add in maybe FSH (CD3). 

Porthole, omg! Those symptoms sound so promising. :wohoo:


----------



## elliecain

Hi all. It's nice to check this thread and see so many posts! 

Pothole, you are really keeping us hanging... I can't wait to hear!

Mdc, you really do know a lot about all this. I hope that this month works out better and your body starts playing nicely.

Wish, how confusing. I hope that your timings work out. I reckon you should do a lot of :sex: to cover all eventualities!

Krasa, I'm thinking of you and sending you strength and hope.

Left, I hope the lurgy clears soon.

Fi, welcome. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses, what a horrible way to spend Christmas. I hope we can give you some strength, love and hope. 
I take it from reference to NHS that you are in the UK. Me too! Whereabouts are you? The help you get will vary depending on where you live, but I do have some advice: 
Hopefully you will have a sticky bean soon, but just in case...
1: Get the tests done ASAP. Your partner will need a semen analysis. You will need cycle day 2/3 and 21 bloods and an HSG (contrast dye in Fallopian tubes and nowhere near as bad as people make out... Don't google experiences, ask us!)
The fact that you have had 2 pregnancies means it's unlikely your tubes are blocked, but you won't get to see a consultant until all those tests are done.
2: Be prepared to be told that you will not get any ivf etc on the NHS. In Somerset where I am, you have to have been trying for 3 years and be under 40. That rules me out, as I started trying at 37.5. If I'd known that before, I'd probably have bent the truth a bit, if you get what I'm saying!

Sorry to heap all that on you, and you may be aware of it all already, but I wish I'd known some of it earlier and not wasted so much time and got my hopes up about the help available. I had a very early loss back in September and have now been trying for a year. I'm still hoping to get my sticky bean au naturel, but I am also starting to make plans for private treatment if this doesn't happen in the next few months.

Welcome to the most supportive and lovely group of girls. There is a breadth of knowledge and experience here that makes the whole thing so much easier to deal with.

Afm, CD8 and getting to the groovy part of the month! We've been at it since AF ended and it's actually been really fun. Just doing it to be close and because we have both wanted to rather than to make a baby. I'd forgotten what that was like! I'm hoping to keep that going into fertile days without any change. Might not even opk this month (who am I kidding?!?!)


----------



## Pothole

Stabby is good?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think stabby is good too but I can't remember!! I'll defer to the girls on this one but I'm loving the cramping and sore boobs. Weird question, and dandi will laugh - can you feel your uterus when you sneeze? hahaha - that was one of the more painful signs. Oh, and my dreams got....randier....:blush: But I don't remember if that was in the TWW or shortly thereafter.

yup, no TMI here...

yeah, I did just remember that last night, we used Preseed and the injector almost got lost up there. That's how high my cervix is right now so definitely O'ing last night and not a few days ago. Guess I can try to talk DH into one more night of BD'ing tonight! I'll use our anniversary as an excuse. HA!

ellie - it's fun, huh?? I forgot what it was like too!

mdc - the site seems ok for me. Not slow yet. Or maybe I actually am growing some patience?? nahhhh.


----------



## Left wonderin

Stabby is good . I remember writing a post asking about it as a symptom on my first pregnancy . Ill try find the link !!!!! Like shooting pains in your vagina ? Ill go look and see if I can find it !!


----------



## Left wonderin

Found it !!! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1915329-sharp-pains-vagina.html . Don't want to give you false hope but did remember it


----------



## Fi Last

Hello ladies,

Thank you all - wish, mds, pothole, ellie - so much for your advice and encouragement. I will definitely discuss all those things with my doctor. I was sat on the wrong forum page for a day, and didn't realise anyone had responded! Overwhelmed by you all taking the time to offer all this super-useful advice, which I hadn't been able to find elsewhere - would you guys mind taking over the UK's health service? :winkwink:

Ellie: I'm in Berkshire, but I'm a west-country girl originally, and very much one in my heart. Wish I was still out west! 

Pothole: don't worry, there's no such thing as tmi as far as I'm concerned - it's all helpful! I've already become someone who is decidedly familiar with her bodily fluids.... Plus, if it hadn't been for other women posting their mc experience I would have been totally unprepared for the grim reality of what I just went through - the nurse told me it would be "like a heavy period". If only.... 

A bit about my backstory. When I said I was new to all this, I'm actually just new to the miscarrying bit. I started thinking about ttc over two years ago. We weren't in the best place to do this, financially or career-wise, so I got curious and paid for a private "egg-timer" package - where they check your hormones and look at your antral follicle count. I wanted to know if I could get away with delaying one more year, and I figured the cost was a lot less than IVF.

The results were a bit "Pandora's box": everything was fine apart from my AMH levels, which were extremely low; typical of someone aged around 48. The Dr seemed a bit confused about this because my AFC seemed roughly normal (about 15 I think). I was pretty upset though. My OH also had a basic semen analysis done then, and (in terms of quantity) he seems to be a superstar. 

After the tests we decided to start trying straight away, and not wait for our circumstances to be perfect. However, fate wasn't with me; almost straight away I developed a problem with my lungs, which meant I had to go on medication and often couldn't breath properly. We spent more than 18 months trying to fix this. When I hit my 38th birthday, with my lungs still bad, we decided just to go for it. Even though I was sick, we knew that if we didn't start soon, we'd run out of time. We got pregnant fairly quickly. It was the 4th cycle of trying, and the 1st where I was sure I'd timed things properly (with an OPK). That one failed at around 5 weeks. We got pregnant again the next cycle, but I mc-ed at around 7 weeks. In retrospect, I suspect I actually had a chemical on our 1st cycle too (although I didn't test) as my period was a few days late (rare for me) and I had symptoms that, after two pregnancies, I now recognise for what they are. 

So it looks like I conceive fairly easily - I've been pregnant either 2 or 3 times out of 5 tries - but also miscarry easily too. I'm not sure if this has something to do with my weird results earlier (normal AFC but very low AMH), or maybe it's because of my lungs (which I think may be an immune issue), or maybe just bad luck. Whatever the case, it's turned the last few months into a crazy-nightmare rollercoaster. If any of you guys has any insight into what might be going on, I would love to hear it.

Right, I think I need to spend some time reading this forum so I can figure out everyone else's backstory. Hopefully soon I can soon start giving support and advice as well as receiving it. Thanks again to you all, this is clearly a bunch of very lovely people. And lots of luck on your own ttc journeys!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Fi - thank you for sharing your story with us! what a scary thing that happened with your lungs. My asthmatic friend says we all take breathing for granted. Are you still taking meds for that to control it? Wonder if those are coming into play? I think we mentioned it but I would definitely have your progesterone checked. I think I have low progesterone (10-11 day LP) so I get on some in every TWW now with my IVF. 
Have fun learning about all of us! haha I think it's so great (and dedicated) when people go back to learn. 
(and just a tip, unless you know this already - go to the Quick Links > Subscribed Threads in the tool bar above and you'll see a list of what threads you've posted too. They turn darker when someone else has posted to them so you can tell when we've responded!)

dandi - you're making me really nervous with your going dark. I hope everything is ok. 

left - what a cool thread! making me all excited for pothole! tomorrow!! :wohoo:

afm - no BD'ing last night but that's ok. My CM told me the O was over. And I just didn't want the frustration of having to bring it up, make the move and get things going. Not that it's a huge frustration but it would be nice if he could say 'is it time? do you wanna try one more time?' just once. Of course, I am talking about Mr. Optimism (not) so those fantasies can fly out the window. Anywho - one awesomely timed BD session hopefully did the trick. Here's to hoping that my extraordinary ovulation means a quality egg! (or 2 - both sides were painin')

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Dandi

Goodness gracious! I've now typed out two huge posts catching up with each of you individually and my phone screwed up and then shut down completely. Just know that I'm thinking of you all and sending comfort, encouragement, and excitement...you know which one you need!

Fi, you hit the jackpot with this thread. You won't find a better group of ladies to go through this with. I hope you come to think of this thread as home as the rest of us do. I have a similar situation as you, normal AFC, but a super low AMH of .69. Not sure if that translates to the UK scale, but it's very very low. I've been able to get pregnant twice, but it does make you worry about egg quality and mc. My RE said it can happen though and it only takes one good egg, so hold on to that!

Sorry I've been MIA! I had a house full of in laws last week at the same time that I caught a monster of a cold. I was trying to stay strong and not take anything, but I ended up pledging my devotion to robitussin just to get through the holidays. I finally started feeling better yesterday. Ill do a more detailed post on the phase 2 thread soon, but the 9 week ultrasound went well. The machine was old so I didn't get a good picture,but the heartbeat was up to 168 (from 121 at 7 weeks). So RE released me to regular ob and I went to see him yesterday. He said all seems well, but reminded me of the risks and odds and said to take it day by day and hope for the best. I just adore him. He's very honest and realistic, but so kind and compassionate. So 10 weeks today and just hoping for the best. Next up is the DNA test to see what's going on with the baby, can't wait for that to be scheduled.


----------



## Pothole

Dandi, that's so exciting! I can't wait to read your further updates on the grad thread.
BTW, Fi...the grad thread, or bump buddies, is kind of our sister page. It's for those from here who are pregnant. Of course, they are ALWAYS welcome here, but if one of us is going through a hard time, it can be hard to read others good news. So they post over there, but let us know so if we are up to it, we can go check it out. It keeps all of us connected. If you want to read it, go to the pregnancy forums, then look for our title: 38 and...
One more day. Depending on how long the results take, I could know by this time tomorrow. I'm nearly delirious from lack of sleep and sinus headache. It's been so warm and rainy that things are blooming out of season and I'm a mess. I'm tempted to test now, just so if it's neg, I can go free base some sudafed. But I'm on my 12 or 13th time to the bathroom today, so I doubt any test would be terribly effective.


----------



## sugargully

Free base!!!! Pothole oh no. Don't do it. Ladies help me talk her down!!! Sorry you feel so yucky. 

You too Dandi and Fi.


----------



## Dandi

Sudafed is on the safe list from my RE! So even if you cave and you're pregnant, it won't be the most terrible thing. Hang in there, hope you feel better!


----------



## Pothole

Sugar, you crack me up. I'm holding out. Using steam from the shower and drinking hot water with lemon slices. I actually got so waterlogged yesterday after 4 showers, that today I'm just running the shower full hot and sitting in the room with the door closed. It's almost too bad that DH and I don't share a bathroom, because I am having a great time writing messages on the mirror.


----------



## Left wonderin

I was told the only " safe " thing is paracetamol ... I'd have used both those other options if I'd known !!! Lempsip was my only friend . Feeling much improved today though . 
Just in time for work tommrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - thank you so much for checking in! I swear these phones have a mind of their own. Also, I'm pretty sure there is an algorithm in each one that goes off after 20 months of ownership that pushes you to upgrade after 2 yrs. Side note.
So happy for you that you've been released to a reg OB!!! HB sounds awesome - good good stuff. FX'ed for the next step.

left - are you 3rd tri yet? I can't remember and your bio thing doesn't give anything away. ;)

pothole - HA! we just watched a documentary last night about heroin use in New England (it's horrible here, it seems) and that's immediately where my mind went! noooo! I think you could safely pour some honey into that hot water/lemon too and that might make it a little tastier.

my brain is playing tricks on me. I'm paying way too close of attn to this TWW for my own liking. I was still crampy as of this morning but that's gone for now. But I've had waves of fuzziness again. Maybe my head just doesn't like the TWW. Oh, and gobs of cm while working out. Ew. Usually I'm dry right after O.


----------



## Pothole

I cannot figure out how to post pics here. I'm awful at technology. Dandi, your phone sounds like all electronic devices when I get near them. I'd love to show you Wait! and What? since I'll know tomorrow if either of them stuck around.


----------



## Left wonderin

Reek very excited for tommrow pothole !!!! Wish I'm 29 weeks on Wednesday so a week into the third ...... Its going quick now . 

NYE tommrow ... No resolutions here but to take each day as it comes :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, you're not kidding, left! that flew by! at least for me ;)

awww pothole, I'd love to see little Wait and What!! 
This is what I do - send my laptop an email from my phone with the pic attached. Then drag/drop that pic from the email on to the desktop.
Then come to BnB and when you start to enter a note, click on the 'Go Advanced' button and you'll see a whole bunch of new options. Click on the paperclip, I think. Click 'Choose File' and go to your desktop > picture and upload. I think this worked for me when I was showing my pic of my first 2 embies.


----------



## Pothole

I tried an all phone version of that, but it says it's too large. I don't know how to make the file smaller.


----------



## Dandi

I can't ever post a picture here from my phone. I always have to send it to my laptop.


----------



## Star2011

Hello ladies,

Yesterday evening bnb did not like me. I had a hard time posting. It kept on logging me off until i gave up. 

I am glad everybody is doing well and survived the holidays.

Pothole am excited about tomorrow. Cant wait for the good news. 

Happy belated anniversary Wish. If we lived close we could have gone for dinner together:) We didnt do anything either. We just hanged out in the house. Its been snowing and freezing here. 

Welcome Fi last. You are in the right place here. Wonderful group of ladies in this thread. 

Dandi- am happy that the scan went well. You are even seeing an Ob now? Wonderful news indeed. 

Mdc- what a way to celebrate new year- with periods. But that is a step towards getting this 2016 baby. 

Left- wow time flies so fast. Soon we will be celebrating your little one

Ellie- Enjoy those relaxed bd sessions. That is what we are doing here too. Btw, i like your new year resolutions. 

Sugar- glad all is going well. My Dh has the same resolution as you. Student loans. Hope that you both fullfil that resolution. 

Krasa- you have a positive outlook in life and still praying for the best in 2016 for you. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Afm, One of my dear close friend lost her mom on 24th night. I have been at her home almost everyday helping out and that is kept me busy from thinking about ttc. Christmas time is not a time to lose anyone.. Not that anytime is better. She is so broken. She even let DH and i take their 6 month home for the night on Sunday and another a friend took their 3 yr old so she can have some sleep. It was such a wonderful feeling spending the night with the baby. I have never done that before but it was a blessing for somebody to let me test "the joy of motherhood". Dh and i did good in baby sitting a 6 month old for the night. 

Well, hope you all have a good evening.


----------



## elliecain

Pothole, I use tinypic.com and upload them. This generates several codes. You need the IMG code which looks like this (without all the gaps I put in to stop it posting the pic instead of the code): 
[ IMG] https://i67.tinypic.com/wa4lj5.jpg [ /IMG]

When you post that, it becomes a picture... Like this one of my new boots:
https://i67.tinypic.com/wa4lj5.jpg

Size here is website/email, 320X240 but there are other options.

Hope you can make it work, I'd love to see wait and what!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - love the new boots! and that's a really good tip, I've never heard of that site. My phone email usually asks me what size to send the photo and I choose medium. That seems to work. Of course you can try again and use small, but if you're not even prompted for this, then fuggedaboudit.

star - what a wonderful friend you are. I'm so sorry for your friend, that's so awful. It does seem like everything is more heightened around the holidays and of course, now 12/23 is the anniversary of her mom's passing forever. :cry: As for the babysitting - well done! I don't think we've ever had a baby overnight by ourselves. We sat my niece when she was still in a swing but that was just for a few hours, and we were 28. DH was still BF at that time and he offered to go get Chinese food 2 towns over b/c she was screaming and we didn't know what to do!! I hope things have changed!! hahaha

pothole - :coffee: {can't wait!}

I'm sure I'll be on and off here over the next few hours. Slowwwww day at work today and I'm much too sore to workout! hahaha So I'll prob sneak away around noon if I can and head out to get all the fixins for the party we're going to tonight.
I'm definitely checking back in for pothole's news. :D


----------



## krasavitsa147

Good luck today, Pothole!! I just know that Wait! and What? are cozy, nestling in for a nice long stay! Can't wait to see pics.

Happy new year, my amazing, beautiful ladies. Be safe as you celebrate tonight!


----------



## Mdc

Star, I am still having problems too so at least I am not the only one. So sorry about your friend, but :thumbup: on the babysitting. Now you are truly ready!

Pothole, I am going to be stalking.

Sorry this is a short post, but the site keeps messing with me. For the best way to kick off the NY is with AF! :wohoo: CD1 for me and O will (yes, I am willing it hell or high water) fall during a whole week of no business trips! This is it girls, I finally feel like this is the time it will work. The doc agreed with me Femara and no E2 this time. 

As some of you likely agree I am so ready to close 2015 and put it in the history books! There was good and bad (ok horrible) this year but you wonderful group has helped me pull through. We have quite a few successes and I BELIEVE 2016 we will all get our crying, eating, pooping, little bundles of joy. Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Dandi

Yay for AF! You're right, this is it!!!


----------



## Pothole

Ladies, it worked. I'm pregnant. I'm also kind of in shock. My hcg was 47, which she said was on the low end, but I'm really not sure why they use the "last period" table with ivf. We know for a fact that it couldn't have happened before Dec. 20, which would put me pretty well in the normal range. Either way, I am going to celebrate that today I am. We recheck the numbers Monday, and I'm going to go buy all of the dollar store tests to see if they get darker by the day. I love you all so much, and I am looking forward to a very happy 2016 for all of us!


----------



## Dandi

Pothole!!!!! I'm so very happy and excited for you!! Congratulations sweet lady, that's the best possible way to ring in 2016. Eeeeeekkkk!


----------



## Star2011

Congratulations Pothole! Am so super excited. What a way to end the year! Thats the best news that i have heard today..... I ll drink some champagne on your behalf to celebrate tonight. 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Star2011

Mdc... Yay for AF. Now onto the next step. Here to FEMARA doing wonders in 2016 for you.... Cheers.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Yessss Pothole!!!!! I am literally crying happy tears for you, my friend! :cloud9: I can't wait to exclaim over your bundle of joy one day when we have that sweet tea together.

Mdc, glad she showed-let's get this show on the road! 

Star, so sorry about your friend's mom. Terrible any time but around the holidays, much worse. 

Wish, Left, Sugar, Dandi, Ellie, and anyone else I may have missed-much love to you all!

Oh yes-WTF is scheduled for Jan. 6th.


----------



## Left wonderin

I knew it..... I flipin knew it !!!! Huge huge congratulations Pothole !!!! Time for my happy dance:wohoo::wohoo: I bet you are in shock !!! Those numbers are just perfect :happydance: . I'm on :cloud9: for you and oh 

What a start to 2016 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Star enjoy your bubbles .... Have one for me too .... Next year ill be toasting on behalf of all you ladies who will be either knocked up or bf !!!! Ill be free to drink bubbles by then ;)

Mdc YIPEE for AF and moving on ...... Ferma lets get busy :) 2016 you have this !!! 

Delighted they haven't left you waiting long for your WTF meeting karsa .

Wish, Ellie , Fi , dandi , sugar , I have enjoyed getting to know you all in 2015 . You have all been a blessing in my life . I hope to share all of the rest of your journeys towards motherhood in 2016 .

Happy new year everyone xxxx


----------



## sugargully

Aww, thank you Left and Krasa! 

And yay Pothole!!! xxxoooxx Best news of the day and your numbers sound perfect!!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations lovely Pothole. I'm so very happy for you. Your numbers are just fine. Remember, it's the doubling that counts xxx


----------



## Fi Last

Hi all, and a very Happy New Year

Pothole - major congrats to you. I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months!

Wish - thank for the advice, and the kind words. I will definitely ask to get my progesterone checked. I stopped my meds early into the pregnancy. The weird thing was, although I'd been warned that my illness would get worse with pregnancy, I was absolutely symptom free from about 4/5 weeks until now. I know that pregnancy dampens down the immune system, so this has made me think that my diagnosis from before was wrong, and I actually have an immune issue. We shall see. 

Dandi - I'm so pleased to meet someone with a similar AFC/AMH profile! Have never met someone else in that situation. Is there such a thing as hormonal profile buddies? :) I'm heartened to see that you are currently expecting as well. Like you say - just one good one.

Sugar, Left, Star - thanks for the welcome and sympathies.

Everyone in general - one thing I thought I would mention, that I could bring to this forum: I work in a university, and have access to subscription-only journals. If you ever see an interesting/relevant pg-related article that's behind a paywall, then let me know. I may be able to find the info you're looking for. There are various useful things I've been able to find out in the last few months, that I wouldn't have had access to without my job.

My news is a little mixed. Went for scan on NYE. Was hoping for everything gone. Sadly, not quite there, so will probably need another scan after next AF. But, not enough remaining to require D&C, which is a relief. Wish I could have all the "all clear", just for the closure, but things could have been worse. Spent NYE with my OH, eating steak and watching bad films.... Here's to 2016.


----------



## elliecain

Girls, I just wanted to say how much you all helped me in the second half of 2015 and I love you all! I know we don't really know each other in the conventional sense, but the bonds we have built are very real. I know we are all on track for pregnancies and babies and happiness and each time another of us gets duffed, it's one step closer for everyone else too.

Happy New Year! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG OMG OMG, pothole!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :ninja:

I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!! Congratulations!!! I can't wait to hear what the numbers are on Monday! What a fantastic start to the new year! And we learned that stabby is GOOD! ;)

and mdc - I'm completely digging your PMA right now! Let's do this!! :bodyb:

fi - I'm sorry for your news but I am hopeful that after this next AF, you can move on to the next plan of attack. Almost there! :thumbup:

ellie - you said it so well. All of you ladies are so special to me and it does seem a little weird b/c it's not conventional. But I wonder if we'd be so 'close' if we were together in 'real life'. Either way, I can't say how grateful I am to have you all as friends. Thank you for being your awesome selves.:hugs:


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, I KNEW it! I guessing the stabbing pains tipped me off. I agree silly to go by last AF when they know the exact date. Anyways I wish you the happiest and healthiest 9 months! 

Fi, ugh sorry about still having some tissue. I also had some left over tissue they found during a hysteroscopy. Glad yours seems to be so small that AF will likely get rid of it. I can understand how you just want closure, so I hope this gets resolved quickly. 

Ellie, I totally agree with what you said. 

Krasa, so happy your appt is soon. I hope they can give some guidance. 

Hi to everyone else and happy (baby filled) 2016!


----------



## Pothole

It's 2:35 am on Monday morning. I can't sleep. I feel completely paralyzed with fear about today. These last 4 days have been longer than the first 11 between transfer and beta were. I used Frers those first two days and got obvious positives, then switched to dollar store test and the lines are barely there. I don't feel any pressure or stabbing anymore. Just sick. My stomach is a disaster. I feel like I'm going to be cheating my students out of their first day back because I cannot focus on anything. So I am here, crying, posting on bnb, and worrying over something that I cannot do a thing about. I am just so scared. I'm scared for my baby, I'm scared for how my heart will break if it's gone, I'm scared of my husband's face if I have to tell him that. Things may be fine. But the nurse's words keep playing in my head: "I'd say you can be cautiously optimistic" and "50/50 chance". When you've never prevented/actively tried for as long as we have, those words are a double edged sword. It feels like walking on jello. There's a surface beneath you, but it's unsteady at best. The not knowing, the waiting...it's utterly nerve-wracking. I know that whatever happens, we will survive. I know I can come here and celebrate or mourn. But somehow it's always worst in the quiet of the night when theres nothing to distract you from your darkest fears. Later this morning, I will get dressed, go to work, hug my sweet kiddos, and pretend to function. I'll do it because they deserve it. But I feel like I haven't taken a deep breath since Thursday, and I wonder when I will again. I'm sorry this is so down. I just so needed to say the words. Keeping it in was making it worse.


----------



## elliecain

It's not at all surprising that you feel like this, but I wish I could take your fear away. The nurse had to say that to cover herself I suppose, but I wish she hadn't. i wish she had let you feel the joy of knowing you have a baby growing in you, because that is the simple truth. The future is unknown for all of us, but you are pregnant right now and that should fill you with joy.

I know that, when I get another bfp, it will be harder for me to enjoy it with what happened back in September and that's unfair. We wait so long for this and then can't enjoy it as much either.

Try to remember the joy you felt at the news that it had worked xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed with ellie 100% - I'm going to have the same issue if/when I get another BFP, as will my DH so he won't be of any help! 

Symptoms come and go, I'd say especially in the early early weeks. I don't think Dandi felt much of anything for a few weeks. Women with 'low' betas on their first one ended up with healthy babies.
I know you know it's out of your hands but you can't help to try to grasp at something to control to help it hang on. I truly wish someone had the answer as to how to do that. But you can only hope.

We are here for you. Good luck today!! Nothing but good news!! :flower:


----------



## Mdc

Oh Pothole, my stomach is in knots reading this and I can understand your worry. I agree with the other girls and try to enjoy that you are pregnant today. Here is what you do know...you are pregnant today, your betas were on the lower end bc they counted from LMP not when you had the embies deposited, lighter lines do not mean anything right now bc so many factors can make them lighter (especially when you change brands. Nerd alert ahead...the FRER have a very low threshold like 6mIU and the dollar stores are around 25mIU so it makes sense it is lighter, and it could be how much water you had). I know all this may not help. Hang in there and cry if you want, but try to be good to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Pothole

Thank you all darling ladies. I bought a Frer on my way to work this morning, just to see if the test made any difference at all at this point. I figured it would give me some peace of mind, either way because I at least wouldn't feel completely in the dark. I got an instant positive, much darker than anything else I've gotten so far. I know it doesn't really mean anything, but my ocd, hyper controlling brain does feel a bit calmed. I feel like I can actually do my job today instead of just counting down till I can leave. I'll let you all know as soon as I do. Thank you for being there in the darkness.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wooooooo!!! sigh of relief! Everything will be wonderful for you today!!!


----------



## Dandi

Don't let the dollar store tests drive you crazy! They are unreliable and finicky! I know this from experience from this go round. Pay no attention to the lightness or darkness of a dollar store test.

Also, I had a lowish beta on my first test too. It was 71 and that was a full 14 days from iui, not lmp. But they doubled fine and that's all that matters. It's so easy to worry ourselves to death, especially when we've spent so much time on this process that we know norms and statistics. I think all our knowledge about the subject works against us sometimes and I think back to our parents generation who didn't get beta levels checked or any of the other hoopla that we go through today. What lucky, clueless pregnant women they were!

All you can do is hope/pray for the best and take it day by day. Today's goal is for the beta's to have doubled. You get through today and then you'll take on the next challenge or goal. That thinking is the only thing that's getting me through and I hope it helps you too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh pothole my heart ached reading your post . I've been in that frozen with fear place twice now after my loss and its not a nice place to be . Especially when its all outside of our control . My only advice is like dani said try not think too far ahead . Live as much as possible in the now and in the knowledge that you will deal with whatever comes IF and WHEN you need to and not before . 

Worry stops nothing , changes nothing .. It only robs you of the happiness of now . I used to have to look around and remind myself that lots of times it works out .... Something that seems to us who have had issues and mountains to climb , where it seems impossible for billions and billions it works . The human race is evidence of it. !!! 

I hope you don't have long more to wait for the results . In my opinion the place of " not knowing " is awful . I hope with all. My heart we are celebrating you good news with you later . Either way we are all here holding your hand


----------



## Fi Last

Pothole, I totally, totally get where you're coming from. I'm a poas addict, easily spooked, and know that if there's another bfp I'll be worse than ever. It's really tough, that waiting game. Hugs and sympathies.

I don't know if this is helpful advice for you, and I'm sure many others have said it already, but for me, what helped last time was to wait until I got a reassuring result (as you have just done with your FRER) and then stop testing for as long as I could manage. Testing every day - which invariably means random lightening/darkening, even when everything is totally fine - really freaked me out. Don't put yourself through more stress than you need to. 

And, as the other ladies said: enjoy what you have for now. Easier said than done, I know, but the odds are in your favour - and, importantly, they are more in your favour with each passing day. 

I'm really wishing all the best for you x


----------



## Star2011

My dear Pothole, just read your post and I instantly sent a prayer to the universe, mother nature and to any superior power on your behalf. All the ladies have said it all. We are all jointly thinking of you and hoping for good news. I saw a tatoo with these words on one of my patients last night, "learn from yesterday, live for today and hope for tomorrow. BUT am hoping for good news today. We are all here for you.


----------



## Left wonderin

Damm I'm gonna have to go to bed soon :( damm time zones !!!


----------



## elliecain

Same Left!


----------



## Left wonderin

No news or maybe news your not ready to share X Pothole I hope your doing ok xxxxx


----------



## Pothole

329!!!!!
Sweet friends, I am SO sorry I left you hanging. I came home from the blood draw, took a shower, and as I got out, my phone rang. The nurse told me the numbers look great and that I only needed to be over 120 to be considered "progressing normally". It was like the past 4 days all hit at the same time, and I just lost it. I texted dh, then sat on the sofa to update you all. And that's where I woke up about 15 minutes ago. 4:45. EST. I'm not sure why dh didn't wake me, but I must have really needed the rest. Thank you all for your love, good wishes, and great advice. I promise, I am not usually the dramatic type. I am a worrier, and my ocd often takes over my rationality. But rereading that post, it seems like a different person. I went stark raving mad on the clomid, but I have been completely unprepared for this hormonal onslaught. Two days ago I cried because my pillow smelled different. Not bad...just different. Waterworks city. I love you all. Thank you for being my sanity when mine flew the coop.


----------



## Star2011

We forgive you for leaving us hanging:) 

You are soooooo pregnant Pothole! Amen! Am so excited. Now try and relax and enjoy being pregnant. 

This is the best news to jumpstart my day. 

Goodmorning everyone else:)


----------



## Dandi

Yay!!!!! So happy for you! Enjoy this time of relief, just knowing that you're pregnant and things are progressing as they should.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, I beyond happy for you, DH, and LO! Do not worry about your post yesterday. That is what we are all here for the great, the good, and sometimes to support you when you feel a little panicky.


----------



## Wish2BMom

YES! YES! YES!!! I'm so excited for you!!! And really happy that you got such a great sleep! ;)
yup - as the girls said and always say, we are here for you in the good and the bad and the stark raving mad. :)
First one of the new year! let's start a trend! :ninja:

hello to everyone! have a happy Tuesday!


----------



## elliecain

That is so awesome Pothole! What impressive doubling... Maybe both the little ones have nestled in! Come on bfps, we deserve a whole heap of them now!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole you are totally forgiven !!!! Eeeek I'm so excited for you !!!!!! Great numbers :) 
Get used to the tiredness and hormonal craziness !! Its here to stick around for quite some time lol... All part of this crazy crazy journey !! 

Ellie I second your post come on BFP we want an epidemic of them in the next 3 -6 months :) 
Ive got a feelin....... Just saying ;) lol...........


----------



## Pothole

:happydance::dust:I love you ladies. I am so glad I found you all. 2016 is our year, girls. These bfps are about to start flooding in. I just know it!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Pothole, that is smashing news! Love numbers like that!

I agree, ladies, I feel a rush of BFPs coming on!

Love to all my amazing sisters.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, when is your next appt?

Krasa, good luck with your appt tomorrow!

Star, Wish, Ellie, Fi...I agree let's keep the BFPs coming.


----------



## Pothole

Tuesday at 3:30. I had some spotting this morning, very dark brown, and quickly gone. RE told me not to worry, it's very common. I probably wouldn't have believed that except I'd read it here, too. ;) He said my estrogen was better Monday than it had been on Thursday, but he'd like it higher. Upped my estradiol so now I'm taking 3 pills in the am, 3 in the pm, and 2 vaginally before bed. Gotta be honest, kind of icked out that those can go either way. 
Thinking of you Krasa!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole I had brown spotting at 5/6 weeks with Sean . Was told its left over implantation bleeding . Brown blood is old blood :)


----------



## Pothole

You know, that reminds me...I need to ask how far along I'm considered. I genuinely have no idea.


----------



## Star2011

Good morning bnb friends, 

Pothole 1 am glad things are progressing well. It's good you have ladies here who have gone through the same thing as you for encouragement. When is your next appt? Just as Ellie said, maybe there are two LO in there. Am excited just thinking about it.

Krasa all the best with your appointment today. Please update after.

Wish- thinking of you as you get ready for the FET. Or did you already do it? 

Ellie, i think we are close in our cycles. Hope all is going well. 

Mdc- Did you start Femara already? Where are you at in your cycle. 

F1- Hows the going?

Left, Sugar, Dandi hoping all is going well. 

I hope I didn't miss anybody. 

AFM, I am cd 18- 1-2 DPO. I didn't do much on my fertile week but you never know with ttc. I am supposed to test on January 16-17. Hoping for the best. 

Its been busy with the holidays and stuff and hope we are back on track with updates on ttc.


----------



## Mdc

Good morning everyone from rainy California. 

Star, you are right you never know with TTC, so best of luck and fingers crossed!

Pothole, still so stinking happy for you!

Hi everyone else. 

Last day of Femara and I am willing my ovaries to participate this month. To tell you the truth I struggled yesterday with PMA. I started going in a mind spiral...what if this does not work...had a horrible thought about what if I start to mc on a plane what are you supposed to do....how is this ever going to happen...what if it works this time and something goes wrong chrimosomally...maybe I should I just jump to IVF/PGS. See, death spiral there. I was able to walk logically through it in my head and feel somewhat better. But ugh!

Well I am still going to power through and Left, Sugar, Dandi, and Pothole are perfect examples how it will happen for all of us.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc its hard when the NMA sneaks its way in to our heads . Its a powerful beast when it takes hold!!!!!!! If it helps I 100% believe that everyone on this THREAD WILL have a baby . I think it is all about not IF but WHEN . Which is hard enough ! Waiting is tough .... Waiting for your turn tougher ! But it will come ....... So kick the NMA outit has no place here. ;) PMA PMA ...... Xxxxxxxxx

When I was trying after my mc I had a thought that really helped me .... It was that EVERY CYCLE even the ones that didn't work brought me one cycle closer to the one that was going to work for me :) it really helped ... Well that and the glass of wine ;) lol


----------



## Star2011

Mdc, it is going to work this year. I also keep on telling myself that it is going to work. Once in a while negative thoughts sneak in but we are not going to let those thoughts win. I second what Left said. PMA all the way here! We have come a long way for it not to work. It will work out!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 
pothole - still out of my mind happy for you. :hugs: Good luck at the next appt! when do you have an u/s? at that appt? I want to know if you have 2 sacs in there!

krasa - how did yours go today?

mdc - girl, i hear you. it's hard not to get into those death traps. I find myself doing that when I wake up at odd hours of the night. Somehow, it's easier to get into this weird negative trance at that hour of the night/morning. During times when DH and I are fighting, I've brought myself to the point of thinking we should divorce! I literally have to take a deep breath and snap myself out of it!

star - FX'ed that you still managed to catch the egg!!!

left - I love your pep talks!!! thanks for always being the best e-big sister for us!!

Fi - how are you doing?

hello to everyone else!

afm - AF is starting as we speak, so no dice on the freebie. Let's go Frozen Ace! I'm assuming we'll consider tomorrow cd1, so I'll start Estrace and baby aspirin. Transfer will be 1/27. Now I gotta talk my team out of making me go to Pitt that week, unless I just go for 2 days. That would be ideal.

Not-so-positive-but-realistic rant warning...kinda to go along with your NMA thoughts Mdc - 
I guess DH is kinda making me be realistic about things, like the longer we go, the less likely it is to work out. I hope that's not being Debbie Downer to you guys. But now that I'm 40, I'm just trying to keep that in mind. We'll still try our hardest and be optimistic about the assistance we're getting and that we're trying everything we can (or want to). I'm still going to be as positive as I can for each cycle, sa needed. And when/if we do conceive, we have more help with progesterone, etc. So all of the help is there, we just need it to work first. And that happening has a definite expiration date as of the end of 2016. So I'm just trying to balance keeping things in check as well as PMA.


----------



## Dandi

Big :hugs: to you all! The negative nellies will creep in sometimes no matter how much we fight it, but fight it we must!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, dandi! :hugs:

oh and mdc, I meant to say how happy I was to read that it's raining in CA! MUCH needed and I know that's a vast understatement. :)


----------



## Mdc

Thank you everyone! Again you all are the best and totally get it. If I told DH all my worries he would probably call me to a place with padded walls. :rofl:

Wish, sorry about AF again, but excited about Ace. I know this is the one! I hear you on the work trip thing...part of the stress with all this stuff. Gl keep the meeting at bay. 2016 is still here for a long time so try not to stress about an expiration date. :hugs:

Seriously the suspense is killing me. I think DH is also getting cranky and wants to get this show on the road. It has been 6 months since my BFP and not one normal cycle. I get all the circumstances and really we are probably only one month out do to stupid Estrogen, but patience is getting thin. I also scheduled a reconsiltation appt but it got moved to 2/11 which kind of annoys me if this cycle does not work, because we likely might have to skip next month. I have asked if Femara works to get an eggie and worst case it does not stick to be allowed to do another cycle next time. I do not see why not, but will be really perturbed if they so no. 
Ommmmm, but PMA says no worries grasshopper this cycle will work and if not the universe will align to make it happen very soon. Oh, I totally forgot at the end of yoga yesterday as I was doing the deadmans pose (eg laying on the floor with eyes closed...almost falling asleep :haha: ) I 'dreamt' a little blond haired boy coming up to me and say it would be alright. Hmmm...maybe something to help my PMA. It WILL be alright. Oh yeah, and I have an acu consult today. Yikes!

Much love to everyone out there and may all our 2016 dreams come true (hopefully sooner rather than later).


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Thursday, ladies!

I promise to get caught up on everyone-seems I can barely catch up with myself right now.

Just an update on my WTF appt. WTF.

Apparently, what happened with me happens in only 3% of cases nationwide. Of course it does. Statistically speaking, 50% of my blasts should have been euploid. The docs were expecting 2 or 3 normal ones. 97% of women my age will have at least one PGS-normal blast. :(

The doc I met with has been doing IVF since 1987, and started the program at the U of I, so I trust his opinion a lot. I asked him about why there were so many empty follicles (a full 50%) and he said that they expect to see that in someone that has an ovulatory dysfunction, like pcos. But my cycles are regular. So, the take away was try again when you are ready, we may get a different outcome, as they were truly shocked by this one. But, you may also get the same outcome. They don't know why this happened.

But last night some things clicked in my head. Namely:
-I have not been diagnosed with pcos.
-But my fasting blood sugar has always been in the pre-diabetic range. This morning it was 115. I checked it with my kitty's human glucometer.
-I have some physical things that could be caused by elevated testosterone, but could be caused by something else entirely. Long, illustrious history of cystic acne. Numerous black facial hairs that I have to pluck. I build a ton of muscle, very quickly, for a woman.
-Elevated glucose and insulin resistance can toast egg quality.
-Elevated testosterone does the same.
All the above are pcos symptoms. The only thing is, I ovulate and have regular cycles. But in my mind, those are reason enough to check for any hormonal imbalances that could be screwing us over. Called the nurse this morning, waiting on a call back from her after she talks to the doc about whether or not these things should be considered significant, in light of our outcome.

I feel like I'm becoming "that patient". But I also feel like I have to. My workup felt a bit scanty (no day 3 labs-fsh, lh, e2, amh) and it feels like they just saw the promised land of high afc and went balls to the wall.

Dunno, girls. I'm feeling better though. We have decided that if this upcoming cycle is the same outcome, we are ok with donor gametes. We just want a family. :) 

Like I said, I promise I'll catch up to everyone soon.

Love to all you wonderful women.


----------



## Left wonderin

I guess DH is kinda making me be realistic about things, like the longer we go, the less likely it is to work out. I hope that's not being Debbie Downer to you guys. But now that I'm 40, I'm just trying to keep that in mind. We'll still try our hardest and be optimistic about the assistance we're getting and that we're trying everything we can (or want to). I'm still going to be as positive as I can for each cycle, sa needed. And when/if we do conceive, we have more help with progesterone, etc. So all of the help is there, we just need it to work first. And that happening has a definite expiration date as of the end of 2016. So I'm just trying to balance keeping things in check as well as PMA.


Please don't concentrate on your age ....... I had my first loss at 40 ......... But first success at 41 .... I know lots of people IRL and on here 40 + having babies . Don't get hung up on it and actually the ore you try the more likley it will work :) HANG IN THERE


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, do not worry about becoming 'that patient'. You should be your own advocate! Since I work in healthcare (Star can probably attest to the same) I know how sometimes the providers can sometimes be a slave to what we where taught to do (what guidelines say, what things should look like) and sometimes loose track of the patient. Each case is different and your doc should feel comfortable with looking at the possibility, because many diagnosis have atypical presentations. It does sound probable with your signs/symptoms (esp fasting blood sugar) that they should do some further tests. At a minimum when you get pregnant you should watch your blood sugar closely. I am interested on what they say, and good luck!

Afm, I survived my first acupuncture appt. I cannot say I love it yet, but I am willing to give it a try. The practitioner was wonderful and very kind. I did have a bit of anxiety after laying there for a bit, but I was able to just breath and let it past. Insight to my crazy brain. I have always HATED needles, like as a child they used to have to lock the door in the office because I would jump off the table and try to make a break for it. As an adult I almost passed out with a TB test. :haha: So the acu needles did not hurt at all, but as I lay there I started to think there a needles just sitting on my body...don't move...I started to feel a little overwhelmed. Yeah...I am certifiable :rofl: Last night oddly relaxed and pretty sleepy, so maybe it did do something. I am determined to do it for at least a month and then if I feel as if it is not for me at least I gave it a shot. 

Happy Friday ladies and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## elliecain

I'm doing the same Mdc. I really loved the quiet space and being actually listened to in a way the NHS doctors don't, through lack of time. My acupuncturist was so lovely and I honestly felt like it was me time and I have hopes it will help. I'm going to do it for a bit, as long as I can afford.

It's odd that we started at the same time (I had a first apponintment on Wednesday, for those who don't read my journal). I hope it does the job for us both.

Krasa, since I found out my TSH is a bit high, I've started thinking I need to push for proper investigations into my thyroid, but I've been worrying that I'm being silly. Reading what you wrote, my thought was that you are quite right to ask for full investigations. That has made me see that I can too, so thank you. For many reasons, the system is flawed and the only way to make sure we get answers sometimes is to take it into our own hands.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie I didn't know you had a journal ... See you there ;) 
As for tsh being on the high side . My friends was normal but she was doing Ivf and they wanted it between .5-2.5 for optimum results re fertility . Usually between 5-.5 is the normal range but I know there is some debate around that in the us . I also was told by my endo when being treated they wanted my tsh levels to be between .5 and 2.5 before I started ttc . They gave my friend something for a few weeks to lower her levels .


----------



## Dandi

You should definitely get it retested at least Ellie. My thyroid levels were off when I had them tested at my general Doctor, and I have a nodule on my thyroid. I thought for sure that must be it, but then when I had my work up at the RE soon after, all of my levels were fine again and the thyroid wasn't an issue at all. That just goes to show that it can be a tricky diagnosis, going up or down in short periods of time, so definitely worth a further look for some answers.

That leads me to something I meant to mention to you Krasa. Did your doctor not mention metformin to you when your blood sugars tested high? My RE puts everyone on metformin if there is any indication of insulon resistance. I don't have PCOS or diabetes either, but my blood sugar tests higher than normal. I was told that even the slightest elevation can effect your fertility. I've got to stay on it until 12 weeks. Something worth looking into or asking about.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

krasa, I think that's a great plan to ask about. Def be your own advocate, especially with things the docs may not even think to test on but you know about yourself. 

left - thank you so much for the pep talk. I'll try to have more PMA. :hugs:

mdc - nice job trying acupuncture, esp with your phobia of needles! I laughed picturing a little girl in a doc's office yanking on a locked door to get the hell out of dodge when a shot came out. Mind over matter - well done. I've thought of trying it too, I know a few people who have sworn by it helping them get preg after fertility issues.

hello to all the lovelies I missed individually. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend wherever in the world you are! :)

afm - nothing new. Started Estrace on Wed, actually, so transfer will be 1/25. Work is a bear right now so it's actually distracting me from loitering on here multiple times a day. Thankfully, i don't think i now have to travel the week of 1/25, so that is a relief. The following week, probably, but that's fine. 
So nothing crazy here! Love you all!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish that's not far away at all !!!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Wish-that is coming right up. Cmon FA!! Also, I wanted to say that I totally get where you are coming from trying to balance the realistic with keeping the PMA. I know that I'm going to be doing that a lot coming up. Also glad that you have the distraction of work...the coming weeks might seem very slow to pass without it! I'm very excited for you.

Mdc, I have only gotten acupuncture once, and although it wasn't recent, I loved it-there was something about the way the needles felt that made me feel like I had just had maybe a quarter glass of wine. :) Definitely not for everybody, though. Loved your dream-I had something similar that helped me get out of my funk. Holding the hand of a little blondie and walking toward daddy and having her reach out to be picked up by him. That was my sign that the pity party needed to be called off.

Ellie, I don't think you are being silly at all. I would be asking them the same questions. 

Dandi-how are you feeling? If I'm remembering you haven't had any MS or anything like that yet? But there have been so many pages of me not keeping up, I cannot remember, so I'm sorry about that. The thing about the high fasting glucose is that it was not tested for in my workup. I had no bloodwork going into IVF. I knew about it, i first knew about it probably about ten years ago, and have intermittently checked it and it hasn't ever changed. I just used it as extra justification for keeping a good diet and hitting the gym in my regular routine. So unfortunately, they didn't know about it because I didn't think to mention it. :( Stupid, I know.

Fi-So sorry I have not welcomed you prior to now. This is a wonderful group of women that support, laugh with, love, and cry with our fellow sisters. I'm sorry about your losses. We are all in this together.

Pothole-how are you doing/feeling? Any feeling on whether both Wait! and What? are snuggling in? Still so very thrilled for you!

Left, Sugar, anyone else I may have missed-hope your week has ended wonderfully and that you're feelin' fine.

Here, looking forward to pizza and wine tonight. I'm on CD22 and still waiting for a positive opk. The week of estrace has thrown my cycle off. 
I was a little honked off at the patient-provider exchange yesterday afternoon, but then my doc made it all better. :) The nurse really didn't listen to what I was saying. My concern was NOT that I thought I had pcos, and thought that they had missed it. My concern was whether glucose intolerance (known) or high androgens (maybe) could have a detrimental effect as variables independent of a dx of pcos. She basically told the doc I thought I had pcos, so when she called me back, she told me "I talked to your doc, and he says you don't have pcos! So that's good!" And I just said yes, that is very good to know, and made a mental note to talk to the doc about it the next time I was in. And out of the blue, the doc sent me an email directly to my work account (I work for the same University where he practices, though not in the healthcare side of things any more) explaining why he didn't diagnose me with pcos. I was really grateful-in this institution, that never, ever happens. Since he opened that door, I walked through it and replied that having pcos wasn't my question, and explained about the variables independent of pcos thing. And he said that it is thought that glucose intolerance negatively affects oocyte maturity. Get the test scheduled, if my primary doc doesn't want to order it, he will. For those still following along, an empty follicle happens when the oocyte has not matured enough to be released from the follicle wall by the trigger. So hopefully we have found something that will help for the next go round. It will delay things if that is the case, but I"m good with that if it might benefit.

My god, I wrote you ladies a book! Have a great weekend and much love to all of you.


----------



## sugargully

Go Krasa! You got your point across with the doctor and the testing should be enlightening.


----------



## Fi Last

Hi ladies,

Thanks for asking after me, and for sharing all your news. Krasa - thanks for the welcome. Pothole - hope you're doing well and settling in.

Went to the Drs on Thurs, he ordered two blood tests - one for celiac disease (as I'd had upset stomach in both recent pg/mcs) and one for blood clotting. He also referred me onto a recurrent mc hospital unit. Hopefully will have the results and a further appointment soon. 

Ok, now for a NMA warning: if you don't like negativity then look away now...
In terms of my inner life, it's been a bumpy week. I had my first proper workday since my mc on weds, which involved an appraisal meeting with two of my bosses. These two put me under a load of stress during my pg and I've been unable to shake the feeling that this contributed to my mc. The thought of having to face them again started to haunt me, and I spent the early part of this week in a kind of breakdown/panic. Tuesday night was a pretty dark time for me. I acted friendly/normal in the meeting, as I need the job, and figured I couldn't handle a confrontation anyway. But I've spent the last few days wondering if I did the right thing, and feeling torn up. It's hard to explain, but feels like I've dishonoured my baby. Plus, I'm beating myself up for not addressing the issue of my job-stress, as I'm scared that it will then carry on, and affect my future fertility. In reality, there's not much I can do, and acting friendly/normal is probably the pragmatic decision, but it's screwing with me all the same. I've decided to take a low dose of anti-depressants, just for a few weeks, and I'm toying with the idea of waiting two cycles instead of one before ttc again, as I'm not sure I'll be in shape, physically and mentally, by next cycle.

I'm sorry to be the one channelling negativity, as I don't want to drag anyone down - you guys do an amazing job of staying upbeat. Plus I'm aware that many women don't want to entertain the idea of a link between stress and mc, for obvious reasons. But, these are my feelings, right or wrong. I hope I can find some positivity again soon, maybe when my hormones have returned to normal.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Pothole

Hello all! It's been a long week, I don't think any of us were quite ready for Christmas break to end.

Fi, I think you did the right thing by being calm in your meeting. I understand your feelings, but you aren't dishonoring your baby. If you need the job to provide for your family, then you take that into consideration. Did they know you were pregnant? Perhaps if they know that you were and that you suffered a loss, it would make them more compassionate in the future. Either way, you are safe here. You can bring all your hurt, all your crazy here; we can take it. We've been there. 

Krasa, I love how you self advocate! I think that's something we all struggle with from time to time. I adore my Dr and trust him implicitly, but sometimes he starts using terms that are WAY past my comprehension. It's hard to make him stop and speak in English. I feel like a little kid asking for help rather than a grown woman who is paying exorbitant amounts of money for his services. It helps sometimes to think of it that way, though. He is my employee in that sense. I am paying him, so I can reasonably expect to understand what's happening with my body.

Ellie, I love that you are hopping on the self advocate train, as well. You know your body, and if doesn't seem right to you...get another opinion. 

Star, I am looking SO forward to Jan 16!

Mdc, those mind spirals can be so frustrating and exhausting. I have complete and hideously detailed reactions stored in my head for every negative eventuality. Seriously. From numbers dropping in these first weeks, to no heartbeat, to really rare things like amniotic banding...because in special ed you see it all. But I don't have any where things go right. Not one. It's so much easier for your brain to find the darkness. But you recognize it, and that at least gives you the chance to see it for the lie that it is. Stay strong friend.

Left, you are the very best cheerleader. What would we do without you?

Wish, I am so excited about Ace!

Dandi & Sugar, good to hear from you! I love that you keep posting here to encourage us all!

AFM, I'm waiting on Tuesday for my 3rd Beta. Looking forward to finding out how far along they consider me. I'm not sure if morning sickness can hit this early, but I've been pretty steadily nauseated since Tuesday. No vomiting, but unless I keep something on my stomach all day, I'll start dry heaving. I'm completely wiped out, going to bed about 7 pm, and still nodding off all day. I feel like there must be a giant flashing neon sign on my forehead alerting the world to my condition. I'm trying to keep it in check, but the smells are really getting to me. Last week a coworker ate an egg mcmuffin that smelled to me like a pile of rotten hotdogs. Later in the week, I nearly threw a child's breakfast away because I was certain it was rancid. Nope, just mashed banana. I'll take it though. Yesterday I had a break of a few hours in the nausea and it worried me. Love to you all!


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

Pothole- am sure we will get great #s on Tuesday. Am sorry about the nausea and the fatigue. On a good note, those are indication of the pregnancy. Cant wait to hear about your #s on Tuesday. 

F1- we all get NMA once in a while. That is why we have each other here for support. As somebody once said here, ttc is not for the faint hearted. I am sorry about your work situation. Thats tough. Is it possible to move to another department? If changing departments is not easy would it help to mention you are pregnant next time? may be your bosses will be understanding and thus decrease the stress level at work. I hope all goes in your future plans. 

Krasa is good to be your own advocate. I believe as a patient, you are in partnership with your doctor and to be an effective team player you need to be an active participant in your care, not simply a passive recipient. I am glad your Dr. is able to hear you out and get the necessary tests underway. 

Wish- you are still young....listen to virtual big sis Left :) Hows Estrace treating you? 1/25 is around the corner. Am rooting and believing for a miracle from Ace. 

Mdc- Praying that your dream comes to pass this year. 

Ellie- glad you are enjoying acupuncture. Am sure it is relaxing. 

Dandi, Sugar, Left- Am happy that all is going well. 

Afm, I have been down with a severe sinus infection for a couple of days but doing way better today. Enjoying staying at home doing nothing today. Further more it is snowing and we have a winter storm warning until this evening so i dont think i want to go anywhere. Also cd 22 today and just waiting. Same old same old. 

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls! :coffee:

how is everyone doing and feeling? seems like we're on another steady tick right now, I like it. Everyone sounds so empowered and ready to take on the world. 

Fi - I like the girls' ideas about either letting your horrid bosses know what they are dealing with or maybe looking to see if you can change roles/jobs. I, too, had the thought about stress when I had my mc - I witnessed a pretty crazy accident on the highway at 5 weeks and had to travel for work to kick off a project the next. My doc said none of that had anything to do with anything, so try not to pressure yourself too. 
I'm actually somewhat worried about the stress I know I'm going to have in Feb b/c it's the end of one of my projects - we're already behind as a company so it's going to be all hands on deck to reach the go live date of 2/29. Definitely traveling, definitely longer nights. Little Ace better hang on tight!

pothole - good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to hear the results again!

star - the estrace seems fine, I just doubled my dosage this morning. went for bloods yesterday and they said everything looks good. Though, I need to look this up - the scale is going in the wrong direction and I'm wondering if it's b/c of the estrace. I haven't really done anything different as far as eating and I worked out 4x last week, but the scale went up 3 lbs since Wed. 
I did have a pizza & wine night like Krasa on Friday but that doesn't usually tip the scales so badly. I didn't eat much on Sat or Sun and it only went down by a 1/2 lb. :shrug:

star - glad you're feeling better. Enjoy your snowed-in lazy day!!

krasa - well done on getting things clear with the doc!! I agree - even if your next cycle is a bit delayed by this, why waste the money on a potentially failed cycle if you can get this taken care of and set yourself up for more success next time around. 

mdc - AF yet?

dandi - is this week your genetic testing?

afm - not much in addition to above. 2 weeks until the transfer! it's best if I put it out of my mind for now b/c it really will feel like the longest TWW! and then there's the other TWW on the flip side. So for now I will look forward to getting my new desk delivered tomorrow (painted the office over yesterday - I love it! a dark blue/gray color and all of the trim is white), DH coming home from travel tomorrow night, and our Italian cooking lesson we have scheduled for Monday night. I got it for DH for xmas - we get to learn how to make pasta from scratch from an Italian chef! I'm so excited!


----------



## Dandi

One more week before genetic testing and I'm shaking in my boots! I just hope the first appt includes the NT ultrasound so I can know if there's still a heartbeat, that's my biggest worry right now.

Two weeks until PUPO! Come on ACE!!!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I have my next acu session Thursday so hoping it will be even more relaxing and help me relax before my IUI. I agree so funny we started the same time!

Wish, Estrace will definitely add on a few pounds. I went up 3-5 pounds while I was taking it, so don't let it get you down. Hope your project is going well! No AF for me (biotch better step :haha: ). Just waiting for the elusive O, and hopefully it will be Friday or Saturday. The new office sounds awesome! Ohhh, can you send some fresh pasta my way? Fresh pasta to me = heaven!

Krasa, good thing you are getting the tests done, and it is great you can 'pop' by your doc's office.

Fi, first I agree with the others...NOTHING you did made the mc happen. I know it is so hard to shake those feelings (trust me I wanted a reason also), but sometimes they happen for no reason. Your bosses seem like a$$es to me, and I am sorry they are putting you under so much stress. I 'try' (albeit not very successfully sometimes) to follow one piece of advice someone once told me. You cannot influence other people's actions, but you can control your reaction to them. It is not always easy to not let their stress/negativity affect you, but try not to let it weigh heavy on you. Take all the time you need to be ready for ttcing, because I firmly believe that mommy has to be in a good place for a happy, healthy baby. We all struggle with negativity and this is a safe place to share those feelings, so don't be sorry. 

Pothole, yeah nausea! I am sure Tuesday will have wonderful results. Any chance of twins?!?!

Star, good luck this month. Is this the last one before moving in to IVF? I probably missed it, but did you do a consult already?

Dandi, wow already genetic testing time! I know I it is probably dragging for you, but I feel like you just got your BFP yesterday. Fingers crossed for you! 

Hi to everyone else!

Wow, this is already a book. For me just hanging out doing OPKs had a little spike yesterday with the sticks, but I usually get a pre surge on cd11, and then usually good to go for O 4-5 days after that. Likely will have a us on Thursday to look at all my eggies and cushy lining. I am sure DH is SO looking forward to this, but dude time to take one for the team :rofl: Also it is entertaining to see my temps look like the are trying to spell my sign on name. Ahhh, the little things that make me laugh.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh dang, I was a segment of your cycle off - O time! thanks for the 411 on the estrace - good to know that's what's going on! 

dandi - I'm sure all will be perfectly fine with your tests but I'm not going to tell you to stop shaking b/c I would be too. Just :hugs: until you get there - I'm sure there will be a hb in your us. We should all go in on a community dopplar and pass it around to the next person in the first tri! hahaha


----------



## elliecain

Lol, that would be cool Wish! Pasta making sounds fun!
Hope all is good next week Dandi. I know I'll be terrified for those tests too.
Sounds like O is nearly here Mdc. :sex: and IUI coming up for you!
Hi to everyone else xxx

I'm 10dpo, have had 2 bbt dips since o but trying not to ss. I'm going to try to hold off testing but will just do it when I fancy, rather than setting a date. I have a FRER still from months ago. I'll use that if I test in next 3 days. If I wait it out, I'll use one of others I've got hanging around first. I then have 1 digi left from the cp to use to confirm weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

eeeeee!!! I'm loving your dip, ellie! but I'll keep my excitement under control. FF has fooled me wayyyy too many times.


----------



## Pothole

That's a great dip Ellie!
I bumped my appointment to today since I had to take the day off anyway. My kitty vomited all day long yesterday and I knew I'd be useless at work worrying about him. So his appointment was at 9 (he's perfectly fine) and mine was at 1. Just got the call...3420! I'm done with betas and we set my next appointment for next Thursday: my first ultrasound!


----------



## Dandi

WOOHOO Pothole!!! That's so awesome! I hope you get to see that little heart beating next week... maybe two!


----------



## elliecain

That's great news Pothole! In yer face nurse who told you it was 50-50 with low starting beta! xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole ... I have a feeling , its just a feeling but it could be two little hb you see ....;)


----------



## Star2011

Pothole- I also have a feeling its two in there.....we are all excited for you.

Mdc- C'mon O! Almost there though. Yes Mdc, this is my last natural cycle before IVF. I had a consult in September last year but I called them again beginning of this year to update them on my situation. I have to call them again when my periods start. 

Wish- Am sorry about the extra pounds. I am excited about your being PUPO in a couple of days. Take it easy with work. We don't want you to be stressed! 

Dandi- All will be well with the genetic testing. I am optimistic

Ellie- Hoping for the best this cycle. 

Hello to everyone else.

I started having mild cramping today and it feels like AF cramps. I am not sure what is going on because I am CD23 which is 7-8dpo roughly. Well, we will see by end of this week.


----------



## Star2011

Pothole I hope your kitty feels better soon


----------



## Mdc

Wish, don't worry about being a segment off....we are always waiting for something right :haha: Cannot wait for you to be PUPO!

Ellie, I like you idea of not setting a date, but just check when you are ready GL!

Pothole, great levels and so excited for your ultrasound. Be calm mamma...this is really happening! Glad your kitty is fine too. 

Star, interesting early cramps. Maybe a little bug getting snug? :winkwink: Either way you are set and you always seem so zen. Can you send some my way? Ha ha ha!

Fi, hope you are hanging in there. 

And of course hello lovely preggos!

Cd13 and still no sign of O, but I have to remember I never got a positive opk this early so why stress right? I should have a temp drop tomorrow or the next and then on to O. Yippee! I swear girls I have been having the weirdest dreams for like 4-5 days and they are all about babies. Never the same child sometimes a girl (I think) and then definitely ones about baby/toddler boys. Last night I was talking to a blond curley hair toddler while laying on our bed with the covers over us (kind of like a fort) and I asked him what I could do to make things better and he said get a bigger house so he doesn't have to share a room with his sister and I said this place was only temporary (our 900sq ft condo). LOL! It was such a real dream. I have been pretty relaxed this past week...maybe acu helped...maybe I just have a feeling it will happen sooner or later and I need to stop being so type A so I can just relax and listen. Well cheers to relaxation (at least for now until I spiral to crazy town again :rofl: ).


----------



## Fi Last

Thanks for the sympathy and advice guys. You ladies are lovely - but you knew that, right?

Pothole - having somewhere to bring my hurt/crazy self is very, very helpful - I'm really touched by that comment. And huge congrats on the betas. My fingers are crossed for you for Thurs (no need of course though: the stats are very much on your side). And also, so pleased to hear that your little cat is better too. I'm an unabashed crazy cat lady, so I know exactly how you feel. 

Wish - thanks for the sympathy and shares. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, for both of your TWWs, and echoing what others are saying: you are still young. Let's support each other in promoting relaxation. Panic never used to be a big thing for me until I was ttc. Stress yes, but panic no. I think it's because I'm now stressed about the stress, so there's a risk of spiralling. My strategy at the moment is about trying to get perspective. It's just a job, and things are almost certainly going to be ok. 

Dandi - sending out good luck vibes to you. I have to admit that I'm not sure what ACE means, but just looked up PUPO - I like it!

Mdc - thanks so much for the "safe space" comment. I have indeed been feeling pretty bad recently (OK yes, crazy), and a bit of confession and kindness really helps with that. (You are totally right about my bosses too...ha). Loving hearing about your dreams - bring on the O!

Star - the timing of those cramps sounds promising! 
"ttc is not for the faint hearted" - you are so right, I wish I'd been a bit better prepared. Pregnant women in the media always seem so...serene. My pg reality was much more about panic, fatigue and gas - but I guess no one ever sold a product that way :)

Ellie - your temps sound good! Sending baby vibes in your general direction. 

afm
Those who have asked about my job; good points, but sadly I can't change departments, and don't really trust that telling would make things better - at the risk of sounding paranoid, I suspect that it might even make things worse. I think I'm just going to have to come up with some psychological strategies to manage how I respond. Seems like I'm in a good place to get pointers on that, so there's a positive thought to start off with.

Outside of work, things are somewhat better than before. I've gone from "all down" to a mixture of ups as well as downs, including a night of silly giggling with my OH yesterday (anyone else get the giggles after a period of really bad stress?). 

Blood clotting tests have just come back normal, which is good. Plus I *think* I might be O-ing (can't confirm with OPK, due to recent pg, but I have my reasons...). That would mean that I should get AF in a couple of weeks, after which I can hopefully have my final scan, and really move on.


----------



## Dandi

Sorry for the confusion Fi! Ace is the nickname of Wish's frozen embie who has been hanging out waiting his turn for a few months. We're all very excited for Ace to get his chance later this month. ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahahaaha thanks, Dandi!! yep, our little frozen 'ace in the hole' <3

star - I'm really trying hard not to get excited about your cramping being TOTALLY ALIGNED with a possible implantation!!! eeee! (guess I'm not succeeding very well)

pothole - HOLY CRAPOLA, you little overachiever!!! that's an amazing beta and I really hope you have twinsies in there too!!! :oneofeach: both Wait! and What??! can you imagine??
I'm glad kitty is ok too - we were at the vet at the same time. I had to take mine back in b/c I saw more blood in her urine last week. She seems to be much better now, though, and they didn't see any stones in her bladder in the xray, so we'll see if anything else comes up. 

mdc - hurry up and O, would ya?? :haha: j/k My gosh, i'm so tired of these waiting games. 

fi - I totally get where you're coming from - we'll most certainly help with coping points if we can. I get that it might work against you to be open with your bosses, and quite frankly that sucks. But it's not uncommon. 

I'm so glad I've had this office makeover the past few days to keep my mind off of things. Oh! I'll post a pic below. New desk arrived today! I don't know that I want to keep it set up with the desk facing the windows or try to move this thing more into the middle of the room facing out, back facing the wall on the right. I dunno - this thing isn't the lightest thing, though, so I will get a work out moving it around tonight! :bodyb:

speaking of room makeovers - left, did you ever decide on a nursery theme? I thought you were mentioning a cute stuffed bear? sugar - are you planning any of this yet? names? I can ask in the Bump Buddies thread too if you guys are more comfortable over there. :)

here's my office:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1896.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish is that snow outside your window . Lovely room btw :) have not started doing any re decorating yet .... I had better get a move on !!! 

Mdc loving those dreams and the PMA :) I think your right its only a matter of time


----------



## Wish2BMom

it sure is snow - only a light layer but maybe more coming tonight and this weekend. :cold:


----------



## Dandi

I LOVE that desk!


----------



## Mdc

And I love the color!


----------



## Pothole

Darling ladies, if it's two, you are all going to have to move to SC and be my village because DH will have a coronary on the spot.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:rofl: pothole, I literally just laughed out loud at that!

dandi/mdc/left - thank you!! Now I just need the beautiful matching bookcase with glass window doors ;) "need", right?
then I'll get laid off and not work from home anymore. HA!


----------



## elliecain

Wish, It's a really nice desk, big and comfy looking. 

I'm so unsure this cycle and the nma is creeping in. Can someone reassure me that the 3 day temps dropping doesn't mean I'm out. I'm still way above the cover line and I blame the huge spike after the dip for making things look bad afterwards. I was just so hoping for my temps to go up again today but they didn't. It's agony because I've seen this pattern so often before. Maybe it won't end in the inevitable this month? Can someone help to prop me up please?


----------



## Left wonderin

All I can say is the month I got my BFP with Sean I got a huge spike .. Not wanting to give false hope but just saying .. Ill see if I can find it


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm with left - the spike itself could mean something, not just the plunge. So if you took away the spike, you'd still be cruising high with the rest of your month. I'd say you're still looking good!!
are you feeling anything else? still crampy?


----------



## Dandi

If I've learned anything on this journey it's to not put too much stock into your temps! The slightest thing can effect them and when we focus on our temps we obsess over the exact location, curve, dip, spike, etc, and I've read so many times that the real goal to is just find the broad pattern. And lets be honest, none of us are looking at a broad pattern when temping, we analyzing every single temp day by day driving ourselves mad. It was such a relief to me when I stopped temping after confirming O. The rest of the month just makes you crazy. Don't give the temps too much power Ellie! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

I also agree :)


----------



## elliecain

Thanks all. 
Got brown blood on cervix and bad backache so not looking good. 22/23 day cycle this time. I'm going to get bloods done on Friday and ask for private referral to specialist. FML


----------



## Pothole

Ellie I had full on cramps, backache, acne...the works. And the brown blood could very well be implantation. I can't offer any help with temps because I never sleep 4 consecutive hours, so temping was pointless for me. But I wouldn't give up hope yet. I'm crossing everything for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I see you flipped your chart. Did AF come full on or are you still just seeing brown? I'm with pothole - she ain't here until she's HERE. FX'ed and :hugs: hon.

I'm also having a lot of spotting but whatever. I didn't have a very long or full AF this time (maybe starting the estrace so early...?) so it's probably just leftover from that.


----------



## elliecain

No, it's full on today. I've spoken to private fertility place that Fezzle used (she lives near me) and they had a cancellation tomorrow so I'm booked in to see a world renowned FS at 11.15. I'm taking back control! I'm so fed up with bleeding and asking for help and being told to keep trying and then bleeding again. It will cost me but I'm ready. I'm not doing this on my own any more. Unfortunately, DH can't make it, but at least I can get things underway. I'm having another ultrasound, to check my ovarian reserve. I'm nervous about that (the result, not the procedure... The wand and I are already acquainted... Well wands of that type, anyway!), but it does need to be done. Think of me :)


----------



## Dandi

I'm so glad for you Ellie! How lucky that are able to get in with the specialist so soon. I hope you either get some new answers or new solutions, something that will move things forward for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie sorry she arrived but what luck with the specialist !!! Amazing timing !!! We want all the details :)


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, ugh damn witch, but what luck getting in to the specialist so soon! Not waiting around anymore. Good luck with your testing oh yeah...and Mr. Friendly the wand. :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

So drum roll please....good and not so good news. Good news 2 follies (19.5 and 17) so yippee Femara worked....not so good lining is crappy. So now my woha gets a little Estrace love, and now praying my opk stays negative. Stark white still so hoping to make it to Sat or Sun. Man it is always something. Although I have said ever since I stopped bc my periods have been super light and everyone told me not to worry...well duh...if my lining has always been a problem that leads to little bleeding and definitely no BFP. During my last IUI they did not check lining, but I was on ASA so maybe it boosted it just enough. Now full court press for cushy lining doing yoga, some light exercise, and I already had an acu appt scheduled so doing all I can. 

Anyone who used estrogen vaginally know how quickly and how much it boosted your lining?


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I'm sorry about Full Aunt Flo but I'm pretty pumped you are seeing a fantastic specialist tomorrow. Take the bull by the horns, baby!! I hope you get some answers really soon.

mdc - lovely follies, lady! and good luck on the cushy lining - where was it at? I am on estrace right now as you know and was wondering if it was going to give me one. Esp since I seem to be spotting from last AF still. I don't know the answer to your question about vaginal estrogen, though - I'm on pills.

funny about the wand. I went in for my day 9 bloods today (all looks good) and the nurse was like 'we'll both see you next week!' (the sonographer and blood nurse) and I just said 'yep, looking forward to seeing Juan....d!!'


----------



## elliecain

:haha: That made me laugh aloud so then I had to explain to DH who also laughed! Just gotta love ol' Juan...d :)


----------



## Pothole

Ellie, I am so excited that you are taking control of this process!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, cannot wait to hear what the doc said!

Star, hoping there is no sign of AF. 

Krasa, hope you got your tests done. 

Fi, hoping you are well. 

Wish, hope you are doing well just chillaxing before your transfer. 

So still no positive opk which is good I guess, but part of me wants a little bit of a line. Yes, there is no satisfying me. :haha: I think I am just hoping I O this month and at least I will be making progress and bc I know my lining responds to E2 so if I get cancelled this month bc of lining issues at least there is some lessons learned. However, IUI on Sunday (if the lining is good) would be the bomb.com but I don't want to risk a mc because of non optimal lining. PMA alert, so I guess my body is just chilling my eggies to plump up my lining so I am just going to trust the process. 

Oh yeah and I forgot. Tmi ahead. I think I am turning into a smurf from the inside out. Estrace in my who-ha makes for an interesting color. :rofl: Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Star2011

Hi ladies, 

I have been so busy at work this week. Glad you are all well. 

Am sorry about AF for Ellie and me! I started spotting 2 days ago. I ll probably get full blown AF today or this weekend. 

I will catch with you all later. Am so sleepy. Worked last night.


----------



## elliecain

Mdc - smurf! :haha: I hope it helps the lining along. We need to be bump buddies!!!

Thanks for all the good wishes. This is copied from my journal:

I got there crazy early because it's a long way from where I live so I left an extra 30 mins and ended up really early! The place is really nice and free parking, which is an improvement on NHS hospitals that charge huge amounts for parking!

Then he was running behind so I ended up waiting for an hour in total! Luckily, I had my iPad and they had open wifi (again, NHS hospitals don't offer that). Finally he called me in and I gave him my history and we went through the form I'd filled in. There was nothing of any relevance really, although he was a bit surprised that no-one wanted to check my TSH after giving me thyroxine. On his instruction, I've booked in for a set of bloods in 2 weeks, when I'll have been on the thyroxine for 6 weeks. One of the blood is for FSH and I'm not sure about that being checked mid-cycle but he said any time is fine.

Anyway, then I had to strip off for the Juan-d and my scan. He quickly located my ovaries and said "how old are you?" "38" "Wow, you've got a lot of eggs!" Phew... The biggest relief ever! I'm so relieved! I opted to pay for an AMH test today (the NHS doesn't do them...?!) which will confirm that my slightly higher FSH is irrelevant. He thinks I'm nowhere near the menopause. I'd managed to hold it together up until then (I find lots of cheap mascara is the way to go, crying would be such a mess), but this news was too much and had me blubbing!

So I was now at the point where he (unknowingly) had a test to pass as to whether the money was worth it. This is where he would tell me that there is no reason I won't conceive and all will be fine. Nothing he could do. Instead, he said that it's likely I have minor endometriosis (hence painful periods and pain during sex) and that my rather chaotic cycles might benefit from some clomifene. Apparently, I have polycystic ovaries (I'm not quite sure of the details but this does not mean I have the syndrome PCOS...) and the Clomid will help me ovulate better. I'm not at all confident about what all this means, but I've started the medicine today and will take it for 5 days. On CD12, I'm going back for another scan, presumably to see how ovulation is going. If, after 3 cycles of Clomid, I'm still not up the duff, we are going to try something else. He's going to help me! I don't feel abandoned and dismissed like I did by the other consultant. I know that this is because I'm paying and the NHS is skint, but it does feel so nice. He did say that there a higher chance of multiples and I said I was fine with that!

So I came home via the chemist and have just taken my first Clomid. I'm excited and hopeful and I feel like it's going to be OK.


----------



## Dandi

Oh Ellie, I'm so so so very happy for you!!! The feeling of relief and hope after leaving the specialist and having a plan in place is just priceless after trying for so long. I hope you have such a feeling of relaxation now that you have some ideas about what may be holding things up and what may help things along. I'm just so happy for you, yay!!!


----------



## Pothole

Ellie, I am over the moon for you! What a difference it makes to be taken seriously!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie what wonderful news :) so happy for you . He sounds like a lovely man and a hope bringer ;)

Mdc or should I say smurf ...... You made me laugh OUTLOUD ;) grow follies and wishing for you a nice thick lining :) 

Wish .... " ill see you both next week:) 


LOTS OF Excitement going on in this thread .... The future looks bright !!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

SO HAPPY, ellie!!!! This guy sounds like a keeper (only in the doc sense, of course) - he didn't make a mountain out of a molehill but was clear and concise on next steps. I love it. Good luck on the clomid!! I hope we (yep, we're all in this) catch your egg this month!!

I gots nuthin else - love you girls! have a fantastic weekend! :hugs: <3


----------



## elliecain

Thanks everyone. I know you had issues with it Mdc, but how did everyone else get on who's had Clomid? I've read a lot of success stories online but I also think it's only helpful over 3 cycles. If it hasn't done the job after 3, I'm going to stop it. A bit of me is actually quite hopeful for Clomid twins :)

Also, did anyone else get a tingly/numb tongue from Clomid? It feels like after you've burnt it with a hot drink and then it goes kind of numb.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh dear, numb tongues and Smurfette who-has!! what we are allowing happen to our bodies for these babies!!
I haven't taken clomid so I can't answer your questions, but I'm glad you only have a couple days of it!

also meant to ask yesterday - dandi, did you have your genetic tests or scans? how did they go?


----------



## Mdc

Ha ha ha Wish! 

Ellie, I just got hot flashes the first day but nothing after that. I really think clomid would have worked for me and that it was the early Estrace that bogged things down. Because.....drum roll.... Looks like I am going to O this month!!!! Insert angeles singing, music playing, sun shining!

You heard that right ladies after 7 months since my last O (which by he way lead to a BFP) and we are back in the saddle! :wohoo: I already had a us scheduled in a couple hours, so hoping the lining is progressing too! Either way so excited to see an positive opk FINALLY! I will post results later.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc that deserves a happy dance ;)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dandi

Yay Mdc!!! I know you are so relieved to finally get things back on track and rolling. Fingers crossed!

Ellie, I hope you respond well to the clomid and don't have many side effects. I was on Femara, so I don't have any feedback. Speaking of twins...with all of the fertility drugs we've all had/will have coursing through us, you'd think someone here would end up with twins! That will be exciting to see if/when it happens!

Wish, no testing yet. Tuesday morning. I found out they probably won't do the Dana blood test this appointment, just the nt ultrasound. I don't know if they will automatically do the dna screen after or only if they get suspicious results on the ultrasound. My hubs can't go so my mom is going with me in case it's bad news. Hope all is well though!


----------



## Mdc

So my little overachieving ovaries. I have 4 potentials 18-20mm. And the little lining that could 6.04 :wohoo: Of course nothing is without little snags. They cannot find my HIV test. Really after umpteen vials of blood they forgot to order. Geez! I started to stress bc the RN said at she may not give my trigger and then said would worse case draw it tomorrow. Luckily she said she works tomorrow so it will not be a problem. Finger crossed. If they hesitate I may flip my lid. Anyhoo, still be positive and we ARE going to get the IUI tomorrow. :wohoo:


----------



## Left wonderin

More happy dancing !!!!! Ill be worn out !!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## elliecain

Look at your temp rise! Woohoo, Mdc :) I'm so pleased that you are finally back on track!


----------



## Star2011

So excited about your progress Mdc and Ellie:) 

Expecting good news in the next few weeks!


----------



## Pothole

I know we are rarely around on the weekends, ladies. But if you do pop in; send me good thoughts please. I started some bright red breakthrough bleeding yesterday evening. It's very sporadic and the on call nurse says that this happens all the time, but I'm pretty low. She wants us to call in the morning and reschedule our ultrasound for tomorrow for some peace of mind. I'll keep you posted. Love to you all.


----------



## Dandi

Thinking of you Pothole! I know you must be worried, but try to remember that it could be so many things instead of the worst case scenario that our minds jump to. Hoping you get some good answers tomorrow!


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, I am so sorry about the bleeding, but please try to be good to yourself. It does happen and many healthy babies are born even after a scare like that. You and your LO(s) are in my thoughts. Wish you only the best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## elliecain

I'm thinking of you and sending really good vibes. xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh what a scare pothole . Try rest and not think too much . The nurse is right first tri bleeding is very common and most time harmless . Ill be keeping you in my thoughts . I know it will be hard but do try get some sleep xxxx


----------



## Star2011

I am sorry Pothole. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thinking of you pothole and sending all the positive vibes i can your way! I think I've read numerous times that it's bleeding + cramping = bad. I would assume you would have noted cramping, so I'm hoping all is A-OK. Please post when you can!

mdc - :happydance: for you!!! look at your little overachievers! They have been wanting to play for some time now, I can't believe it's been 7 months. GOOD LUCK today!!! Digging your temp spike!! it's like your body is celebrating it's freedom to do what it's supposed to!

dandi - ok, sorry! I know I asked a few times when it was but I had last Thurs in my brain. Soooo - good luck to you tomorrow! I actually kinda think that's good that they won't do an additional test unless something suspect comes up. Why waste the time, money and worry.

hullo to everyone else! I hope you had a good weekend! :wave:

afm - lining check tomorrow morning. Hopefully all looks good. Cooking class is tonight, that will be fun. And one week until transfer! 

can I get opinions on this, please? So all docs say that you should 'take it easy' from working out when on TWW and beyond. Except for walking, biking and swimming. Well, my only option out of these 3 is walking. BORING. I love my kickboxing and boot camp classes. Here is what those consist of:
KB:
15 mins of warm up of jumping rope, pushups, situps, mountain climbers, burpees, etc
then drills of either pairing up with someone and punching the sparring gloves or punching a bag; sometimes kicking drills on a bag; work with a medicine ball - throwing against a wall, doing situps/throwing, throwing into the floor, throwing above head after a squat

boot camp:
same medicine ball drills, drills with planks, jumps, cardio drills, pushup/burpee stuff, etc

I'm caught between keeping this going b/c it's good for me and it's not like I'm some extreme exerciser who loses her period and actually following the doc's orders and doing boring stuff. If I'm only doing the above 3-4x/week, that also lessens the 'extreme' of it, I'd think. I know I can also pull back a bit (doc says definitely no to jumping rope) but I don't know how to pull back on punching and kicking! hahaha I just don't know if those bodily actions are very extreme. I guess it's just hard to keep starting and stopping, and if it's something I really enjoy and it's healthy for me, maybe I should just keep doing it.
Thoughts welcome!!

(sorry for the book!!)


----------



## Dandi

I think better safe than sorry and you should take it extra easy until Ace can snuggle in and get a tight grip. It's just a short period of time and with all the time, money, and effort you've put into getting your baby, it will be worth it to take a break and give it the best chance. I know people say, "but people get pregnant while being active all the time!" But everyone doesn't have to try as hard as some of us. I say take a hiatus.


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, still thinking of you :hugs: 

Dandi, cannot wait to hear the good results. I am sure you are a little stressed, but the numbers are in your favor!

Wish, good luck today girlie! I am sure your appt will go well. As for the exercise question that is a little tough. On one hand I say go for it, but I have recently looked into it a little and there are some 'studies' that recommend against it unless it is something you have been doing all the time before. I believe it might have something to do with the stress hormones that create a non-optimal environment. I know probably not what you want to hear, but if I had to choose I would probably not do them in the tww (or at least after potential implantation). 

So IUI was a success! 74M little 85% motile swimmers headed toward hopefully and egg or two! As I was getting ready for my appt I did get really nervous and it hit me that this may work and then the thought of a mc made me want to vomit. Ugh. One day at a time.


----------



## Dandi

Yay Mdc!!! Have you decided yet if you're going to test early or wait for the blood test? Tww here we go, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## elliecain

Wish, I'd be on the safe side and pass on it until you are clear. Totally up to you of course :)

Pothole, I'm keeping fingers crossed that no news is good news.

Mdc, that is so awesome! I'll ovulate in a week or so, so we could be really close again! In so hopeful for you.

Dandi, good luck tomorrow!

Afm, just had penultimate Clomid and almost felt symptomatic today (warm and indigestion) but I think it was just an overheated classroom and hunger. I'm so keen to get this show on the road, I think DH might get jumped when he gets home!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, girls - I really do appreciate it. I'm literally 50/50 so I'll go with relaxing. I'm actually even thinking of taking the morning, if not the whole day off. We'll see, though - it's a big testing go live for our client so I kinda gotta be on...blah.

WAHOOOOOO MDC!!! now take it easy, eat warm stuff, and keep your feet warm! :)


----------



## Star2011

Mdc thats awesome. Keep up with the PMA!

Wish- hope your appt went well today. Take it easy just like the ladies said. 

Pothole- thinking about you. 

Krasa how are you doing?

Ellie- glad all is going well with Clomid. Are you done taking it?

Dandi- all the best with the upcoming scan. I believe all will be well. 

Well, cd 2 here. After spotting for 3-4 days AF decided to show up. Tomorrow am going for cd 3 labs then will start bcp here shortly. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Pothole

We have a heartbeat! I'm emotionally spent right now, so this will be on the short side. Spotting continued yesterday but moved to much heavier stuff today. My appointment was at 3, but at 12:30 I called and told them I was on the way. I was certain it was over. But there it was just blipping away on the screen. Scan showed no active bleeding within the uterus. Dr said this random bleeding could go on indefinitely. But everything measures as it should and we have a strong heartbeat. We were able to see it as well as hear it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole I'm so so happy for you :) great news and an amazing experience seeing and hearing the heartbeat for the first time :) sorry about the bleeding I'm sure you could do without that drama but at least you know its not connected to your lo :) xxxx I bet you didn't sleep very well last night so try get some rest :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

whewwwwwwwwww so glad, pothole!

no appt for me today, it's tomorrow. Aren't your calendars updated (and this is where I check back to see if I had a typo b/c that's altogether possible)?? ;)

cooking class is tonight, though!! thank GOD we get a glass of wine with it. I'm spent from my client going live today!


----------



## elliecain

Yes Pothole! Thank goodness for that, I've been hoping for good news all day xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc :) yipeeee twice the chance of those eggies meeting the swimmers ;) I'm wishing you all the best of luck .. Cme on spermy do your thing ;) 

Wish I'd I'd give the activity a miss ... Put your feet up and relax :)


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, that is simply the best news! I am estatic for you and DH!!!!

Wish, excited to hear how your cooking lesson is. Yeah, wine! Drink up while you can sister!

Star, so exciting! Cannot wait to hear the plan. 

See everything is turning around, and I am feeling this thread is ready to go gang busters!


----------



## Pothole

Six hours after that beautiful blipping and the sweetest swishing heartbeat, it was over. I had a huge gush of blood. It was followed by 2.5 hours of heavy bleeds interspersed with enormous clots and more gushes. My best friend miscarried a few years ago. She came over and stayed with me while DH went to buy pads. Then I had to call my mum. I desperately needed her, and the fact that she's a nurse is a bonus. She was understandably shattered. She didn't know we were trying, so to find out she had a grandchild and lost it in the same breath was wrenching. But I cannot tell you how much it meant to finally tell her everything. All the failed iuis. All the needles from ivf prep. How we wanted to tell her on the 4th after our next ultrasound. We wept together, she helped me limp to and from the toilet a dozen times, and I think she'll be the one with me tomorrow when I go back to the RE for confirmation. I don't know why we were given 6 hours of hope, only to end in blood and heartbreak. I can only find myself thankful that I was at home. I'll let you know what they say tomorrow, but after that I may be a while. I'm broken. Body, spirit, heart.


----------



## elliecain

:hugs: Pothole, I'm absolutely devastated for you sweetheart. I wish I knew what to say or could offer some reason for any of this but, for now, you simply need to grieve. Give yourself time and space and come back to us when you are ready. We all love and care about you. xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Pothole I'm so sorry that you have had that experience . I'm so glad you had your mum with you . Its important you go to the re to confirm as there is a slight possibility that the bleeding wasn't connected to baby . I don't want to give you any false hope but its so important to get checked out xxxxxxxx
And I know it doesn't feel like it now but you will be ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star2011

My dear Pothole i am so shaken from reading your post. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. Keep on leaning on your mother. Life is not fair sometimes but mothers make it better. I am sending massive prayers your way. May your find comfort and peace from those close to you at this time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh pothole...:cry:
I'm devastated for you and your DH. I really don't know what to say b/c there's nothing to be said except that I'm so, so sorry you had to go through this. I'm very thankful that your Mom is there with you.
My goodness, why do we keep getting reminded how fragile this process really, truly is?
Feel all you need to feel, heal when you can. We'll be here for you. :hugs: <3


----------



## Mdc

Oh pothole, I simply have no words and I am so very sorry you had to go through with that. It is gut wrenching, but as the other ladies have said try to be good to yourself and lean on your mom. Biggest internet :hugs:


----------



## Pothole

DH and I went to the doctor, but he only confirmed what I knew. It's gone. Nothing left at all. I wasn't surprised, nothing could have survived that. But my dr was. He couldn't believe we only had 6 hours between heartbeat and miscarriage. He cried with us. DH is staying home with me today, and I'm out tomorrow as well. I have moments where I'm okay, then it starts replaying in my mind and I lose it. I am wishing and praying all the best for you all, but I'll be sporadic for a while. Dr told us it will be about a 3 month period before we should try again for my body to heal. Right now, I think that may not be long enough for my heart. Thank you all for loving my little one while it was here.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh pothole I'm so sorry from the bottom of my heart . There are no words that make it any better . Really really mind yourself , take as much time as you need to grieve . I'm sending all my love and sympathy . My heart is aching with yours . 

Your very special LO will be with you forever and no matter what this future journey holds will always hold a very special place in your heart .. I'm sorry xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dandi

I'm so very sorry Pothole. There are no words for this situation. Sending you prayers and hugs though. Take all the time you need and don't try to rush it, but do hold on to the fact that one day, when its right for you, you will feel ok again. It won't always hurt quite this bad or feel this raw, but in the meantime, there's nothing to say or do to make it easier. Take care of yourself friend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

gosh i wish I could give you a giant, in-person hug, pothole. And then i would say 'it's ok, pothole, it'll get better' and people would look at us funny and think 'did she just call her "pothole"?? kids these days have the weirdest names...' :)

We love you and understand that you need time for you. Stay away from all of this TTC junk for awhile. We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yup we ain't going anywhere ..... Wish you made me smile through my sadness .... Xx


----------



## Mdc

Pothole, again I am so sorry and other ladies are right take your time to heal mind, body, and spirit. We will be here when you are ready and will be thinking about you.


----------



## Dandi

How's everyone feeling?

Mdc- are you early symptom spotting yet?

Wish- T-minus 4 days, right? Is everything still on track for the 25th?

Ellie- is this cycle feeling any different yet from the Clomid? Are they going to check your follicle size or are you supposed to proceed as normal when you get a +opk?


----------



## Fi Last

Pothole, I am so, so sorry to hear your news. I know exactly how it feels to be broken - I've been there too. It really, really hurts. 

There's little anyone can say to make this OK, the best we can do is to try to take the edge off the pain with kindness. So, please know that we are all here, sending our deepest sympathies and warmest wishes, and will still be here, to support you, when you feel strong enough to come back. In the meantime: look after yourself, and take all the time and help that you need. You will recover from this. One day at a time.

Hugs.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yep, everything is on track. Feeling fine over here - started Crinone last night, taking that 2x/day from here on out. Lining was 8.8 the other day and they look for it to be at least 8 by then. So should be nice and cushy by Monday. I'll get a call on Sunday with my transfer time and i think Monday morning confirming Ace survived the thaw. Thankfully I have football to keep me occupied between those 2 phone calls. But no beer/wine. :)

so...just throwing this out there...my FIL's 'medium' that he's seen a few times (think I mentioned this before) said there would be a baby in October. She said this a couple yrs ago and said 'I don't know what year or if it would be conception, announcement or a birth, but it'll be in an October' and she was talking about us (DH has 2 brothers). If this little bugger hangs on, due date is 10/12. 

NO PRESSURE, ACE. 

mdc - how are you feeling?


----------



## Mdc

Hello everyone. I am totally exhausted from a quick turn around trip to the east coast. I got in one night and midnight, went to a meeting, and then back on the plane home. Almost missed my connection, and my bag did not make it. Ugh! Same thing will happen next week and then 2 longer trips. I can already tell I am going to be worn out! Although I do have an interesting story to share. So two male counterparts and I are in a taxi to the airport somehow got on the subject of kids and then they brought up infertility issues. One did 3 cycles of IVF one did not work, one resulted in a single pregnancy, and the other had quads (which they ended up with only twins). One adopted a child bc he said they did it because they had 10 mc (and 3 IVF cycles)!!!! Holy crap, and oddly enough I just blurted out I only had one mc so I could not imagine how hard that must of been. Not sure why I did it, but it just came out. I haven't told that many people. Who would have know that sitting in a car with two male colleagues that I would have had that type of conversation. I guess it is just the universe trying to tell me it can be a long road for anyone, but there is a happy ending out there.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I forgot to answer your question a while ago. Yes, I am definetly testing out the trigger. Probably will test on day 14, and the blood tests are Monday, Feb 1st. 

Wish, cannot wait for your transfer!

Pothole :hugs: 

Fi, Ellie, Star, hope you are doing well!

And a big hello to everyone else!


----------



## Ladibee78

Hello, ladies 


I'm new here 37 had a Mc back in june. Have been trying since then. My period is due today, but on the 17th I started spotting light pink then brown around 6pm, then it stopped about 2am the 18th I started bleeding dark blood for the entire day not heavy the bleeding was gone by the 19th that evening nothing. Nothing on the 20th today period is do and I'm getting a pink discharge when I wipe. Pregnancy test was negative yesterday what could this be?


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - yikes, that's an exhausting week! I have a few trips coming up in Feb too, I'm expecting to be fully exhausted by 3/1. LOVE the anecdote, I'm surprised they were so open about it! It truly can be such a tough road, some people have no idea.

ladibee - I'm not sure - you could have O'ed later than you think and this could be implantation. I'd keep testing until you get AF full on or a BFP. Good luck!


----------



## Star2011

Hello ladies,

Wish- That&#8217;s a good lining. Things are looking good on your side. All prayers for the big day on Monday and beyond. October due date is great because that is my birthday month:)

Mdc- Feb 1st is around the corner. Excited for you. It&#8217;s a long road but I like that you wrote there is a happy ending out there. Sometimes the happy ending takes long to come but I know it will come.

Ladibee- Maybe you implanted late just like Wish stated. All the best. Keep us updated. 

Pothole you are still in my prayers.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Well, I started bcp on Tuesday. On Monday I go for my Sono and prescriptions. I will know more on Monday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TGIF for sure! DH and I are going out either tonight or tomorrow night for a belated anniversary dinner. There's a new place in town owned by the guy who invented the Segway. It's in one of our mill buildings (NH is known for them) and I think he brought it back to its roots a bit, should be beautiful.

mdc - I think we'll be testing a couple of days apart! even though you have like a full week on me, since they are implanting a frosted 5-day'er, I should have my beta around 2/3. YAY for us!! :)

star - how are the pills treating you? I hope ok. Things are gearing up now!!

dandi - are you noticing any change in how you feel since you're heading into the 2nd tri?

sugar - you've been quiet, how are you doing?

hello to everyone else! pothole - thinking of you <3


----------



## Star2011

Have a wonderful dinner Wish. So far the bcp are treating me well. Its only been 3 days, we will see. By the way, where did you get your meds again? Trying to shop around for deals for meds.


----------



## Pothole

I went back to work yesterday and I am glad I did. My Dude had barely eaten all weekend and was lethargic all week. They'd gotten a bit in him, but you could tell in one glance that he'd lost weight. And he's pure muscle, so there wasn't any to lose. He saw me, let out an enormous sigh, and started giggling. He ate everything in sight all day long, and was as loud and active as ever. I know it sounds crazy. I know even as I type it out. But he knew. He knew his Lolly was not okay. He knew before I did. He needed to see me. He needed to know I was alright, and then he was alright. This beautiful child, who mentally is about 11 months old, knew. He and I are connected in ways I can't explain. He saved my life 8 years ago, and I think he'll be the one to pull me back to happiness again. I'm still angry. Still heartbroken and confused and gutted. But my Dude needs me. So I will mend. Thank you all for loving me through this. The days and weeks to come are uncharted territory for me and I am glad to know I have this sisterhood to hold my hand as I navigate it. Love you.


----------



## elliecain

The overwhelming sadness and heartache do fade in time. They never go completely but things start to be in a different perspective. I'm glad that Dude was there for you and you for him.

I found I needed to be back in work asap. I knew I'd sink without it, although it was hard. Just be kind to yourself xxx Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh pothole what a sad amazing story . It sounds like you guys have a connection that is beyond understanding and beyond words . Sounds like you need each other xxxxxx 
Take it one day no one hour at a time xxxxxxx


----------



## Mdc

Ladi, sorry for your loss, and I agree with the others. Fingers crossed that you get a BFP. 

Pothole, that story have me goosebumps and you are not crazy. I do believe that some people just have that connection. I know the road is hard, but in time you will heal. 

Wish, omg just a couple days now for Ace! And bump buddies to boot! Must seem like this is the easiest cycle ever. Cannot wait to hear about the restaurant. 

Star, cannot wait to hear what they say on your appt. 

Hi to everyone else!

Ff says I am dpo 7 but I really think it is 6. Man it relies so much on temps. It says I O'd the first day of the positive opk. Which I guess I could have but it would have been during the middle of the night. I did have mittels$&*% whatever (O pains :haha: ) both right and left the morning of the IUI so I am just going with Sunday morning. I guess the good news is that my BFP cycle ft did the same thing with O date, but I have two IUIs so hope I did not miss it this time. I guess time will tell. Oh yeah and the doc called in my Lovenox prescription in case I get my BFP. The RN did not give me many instructions because I guess she just thought I would know what to do. Well I guess I kind of do, but scared as all get out. I may have to be some advice from our RN star and all of you that have done subq. Luckily wish I remembered you had to get a letter to carry them on the plane. Never would have thought about that. Thank goodness for all you lovely ladies! Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - I'm wracking my brain trying to remember the name of the Rx site that has instructional videos for whichever kind of drug you're taking. Being a pharmacist, maybe you can find this quicker than me. But it makes it so much easier and you can refer to it over and over again as needed. Takes the stress out of it!

star - I went through Apothecary by Design and lots of people use Freedom Pharmacy. ABD is located out of Portland, ME, so I don't know if it's just a NE-based service area or not. Ask for discounts, coupons, rebates, whatever you can. ABD also really strives to work with your insurance and coupons and such to get you the cheapest cost out of pocket. Like they'll bill your insurance for Crinone but under a different need so it's free or something.

pothole - I'm SO glad you went back to work and had that experience with Dude. I'm sure you both healed so much in those few seconds. He sounds like your little guardian angel on earth. :hugs:

afm - yep, so excited for tomorrow!! I get the call today with the time I need to come in and last hurdle before all of this - little Ace needs to survive his thaw back into the world. I was thinking about that - I wonder how they know. It's not like it has a pulse yet and it starts beating once thawed. Just interesting stuff.
My mom has now taken to researching all I'm going through and she's amazed. She asks really good questions, it's so cute. "Are you on Clomid?" "What should your uterus lining be?" No, Ma, I haven't taken Clomid yet but I was on Lupron and that's what was in your fridge when I was down there hiding everything from you! :)
The downside to her knowing everything is she KNOWS that I'm transferring tomorrow and I've told her that if things go well, I'm going to be radio silence until we can say anything, just in case we lose it again or tests come back negatively or whatnot. So she's going to be clawing her eyeballs out wondering if things went well or not, or I guess just knowing that things did if I'm not announcing a negative in 2 weeks. I'd rather keep her in the dark about things, though, so she's not bursting at the seams to announce herself!


----------



## Mdc

Ahhhh, Wish tomorrow! Good question about the egg thawing and I have never thought about that. So cute about your mom. I know you are going to be PUPO and cannot wait to be bump buddies!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I'm keeping everything crossed for ace :) oh and of course his/ her mum to be;)


----------



## elliecain

All the best for tomorrow Wish!

Afm, think of me at 7.30pm tomorrow (2.30pm EST), when I'm having an ultrasound to see how my follicles and lining are doing. I'm excited to see, as my opk was bright white negative today, cd11, the day I ovulated last month. I'm hopeful that it will be positive on Tuesday for a Wednesday/Thursday ovulation.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh Ellie an exciting day for you too ...... Hoping those follies are growing nicely and fruitfully !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck to you and your follies, ellie!! I'm rooting for you!!

ugh, my appt isn't until 12:30 EST tomorrow!! Annoying - middle of the work day and of course, I have to present something at a meeting that hasn't been scheduled yet as a kickoff to something. good grief!! it'll all work out - I'm going to be a working mother so I guess this is all just commonplace!


----------



## Star2011

Wish- sending positive thoughts tomorrow. This is it! We are all rooting for ACE! How was your annivesary dinner? Its good your mother is involved and i pray she become a a grandmother to your ACE this year. Thanks for the tip on getting the meds. Will check out the pharmacies tomorrow. 

Mdc- did you figure out about Lovenox? I always just pinch a pts abd and give the shot. I am not sure about traveling with it though. I know by now you already know what to do. You are a smart:). One of my meds is Lovenox too. 

Pothole- am glad you have Dude. You both are leaning on each other now and sometimes thats a good feeling to know that you are needed and you are very important is another persons life. I am always thinking about you and praying for the best. 

Ellie- Sending positive vibes tomorrow. Follies grow, we are expecting good news tomorrow!

Lady- hows the progress on testing. Fx. 

Left, Dandi, Krasa, Sugar, F1- hope all is well with you ladies. 

I hope i didnt miss anybody. 

Afm, i have my Sono tomorrow then ordering my meds. Other than giving ourselves injections during nursing sch for practices/clinical rotations ages ago, i have never given myself any shots medically. I am an expert giving my pts shots but getting nervous i have to do it on me.


----------



## Dandi

So much going on tomorrow! Good luck Wish, Ellie, Star!


----------



## sugargully

Wish, Ellie and Star, you'll be in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow there really IS so much going on today!! Good luck at the scans, ladies!

I just got the 'all clear' to come in for my appt - Ace survived the thaw!! Hooray!!

star - injecting yourself is daunting at first, then you step off the cliff and realize it's no big deal. 

I read a cool quote yesterday, from some celebrity - something about fearing something so much and building it up in your mind, then you just throw yourself off the cliff and realize it was only a 1 ft drop. I loved that!


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo Ace! Let's get this party started!

I love that quote, so true. I worked myself into a huge tizzy about my first self-injection (extremely squeamish needle-phobe here), then I just closed my eyes and stabbed. Once it was over, I realized the anticipation was 20 times worse than the actual injection.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Star - meant to say our anniversary dinner was delightful! Check out foundrynh.com, I think. Delicious!! We had a fun night.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ace you rock !!!! Already a fighter :) !! I hate damm time differences !!! Have to wait for news ;)


----------



## elliecain

Great news Wish! I'm really excited for you to be PUPO. 
I'm in the waiting room, waiting for us. I had a load of ewcm today, so DH had better watch out when I get home! I'll update once scan is done.


----------



## Wish2BMom

how'd your scan go, ellie? updates!
star - updates on you too!

well, I'm PUPO once again! little Ace thawed perfectly, maintained his grade of AB, which is second only to AA, I believe. And the doc said 'you can't get much better than that!'. 
If he/she chooses to stick around, s/he'll implant in the next 3 days. I'm going to kick up my wooly-socked feet, eat soup and decaf coffee/tea and enjoy. Hopefully my boobs will hurt by this weekend.
Beta is 2/5 - day 16, man! that's LONG!


----------



## Dandi

PUPO!!!!! :wohoo: 2/5 does feel like forever, but it will be here before you know. Crossing everything possible for you and Ace!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you! thank you!! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Eeek PUPO :) come on ACE we are all rooting for you , you can do this !!!! Take it easy wish xx

Ellie any news ? Star ?


----------



## elliecain

Wish, that is so exciting! Come on bump buddies!!!

So... I had a really great response to Clomid...
Lining is 8.8, left ovary polycystic :( but........ right ovary is the mother lode: 2 dominant follicles of 17.1 and 19.5! She says I'm about to ovulate... My opks disagree, but I think it's a faulty batch. You'll have to excuse me now, DH and I have something important to do!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:
GO ELLIE, GO!!! CATCH DEM EGGS!


----------



## Left wonderin

Go get em girl ;) lol


----------



## Dandi

Yay Ellie! So glad you responded well.


----------



## Star2011

Wish- PUPO! So excited! Take it easy now and dont make any plans for October other than being around the hospital:). Thanks for the quote. Am sure i will be fine with the injections. 

Ellie- CLOMID..... You rock:) Ellie are now excused to go take care of some important business:)

Dandi- i ll close my eyes with my first injection too. Thanks for the tip. 

My sono was abit uncomfortable because there were 2 medical students in the room and one just kept on asking questions and questions making the procedure to be longer. They did ask me if i would agree to have the students in the room and i said yes coz i was once a student too. 

Well, i have some good news and not so good news......i dont want to say bad news, because there is a way out. 
Anyway, good news:
1) Good Uterine cavity
2) No cyst as from now
3) No polyp as from now
4) few small follicles noted. That means i may respond well to meds as per the RE

On the not so good news:
1) I have a retroverted uterus- as per RE it can bring minor complications with ttc but he is not so worried. Guess thats makes me NOT so worried either. 
2) DAMN fibroids! DAMN fibroids! I just had a myomectomy in September to remove some of those suckers but they are so full of it. There is one that has grown back to be 3x3 cm outside the uterine cavity and there are like 10-15 small ones just hanging out outside my uterus. 
RE stated that he will have to do a hysteroscopy before ET just to be sure we are not up against any adversaries. I have been through so many tests and procedures during this ttc journey that an extra procedure is nothing. So we will do a FET instead to accomodate hysteroscopy. My FET will be sometimes in March. 

On a side note, do bcp make you emotional? Gosh i have just been so emotional and crying over small things. I was talking to my sister in law today and started crying that she is so lucky to have my brother as her husband and am lucky to have her as my sister in law. I cried at the docs office before the procedure. Last night i cried when Broncos worn the foot ball game. I also cried when my husband didn't take the rubbish out. Rarely do i cry but gosh this is too much! Am an emotional wreck now.

Sorry for the book. Have a good night my good ladies.


----------



## Dandi

Damn fibroids! They are the devil. I feel your pain. I had an all clear right before starting fertility meds and had a new one pop up before I could even get to my iui because of said meds. Now we have to just watch and mAke sure it doesn't crowd out the baby. Good luck with the hysteroscopy! I hope you don't have any new ones pop up when you get pregnant. Everything sounds good and on track. March is just around the corner!


----------



## Mdc

Wow! Busy day around here!

Wish, yippee PUPO! Ace is quite the overachiever, and the 5th will be here before you know it!

Ellie, that is an awesome lining. Slightly jealous over here :winkwink: and great follicles! I agree bow chicky bow wow time!

Star, lots of great news but damn those fibroids! SERIOUSLY...can't they give you a break. The one on the outside is not a big deal right? I cannot remember but I thought those were pretty inconsequential. Hysterscopy was nothing like a quick restful nap and super quick recovery, so you got that. March will be here before you know it and glad it is not throwing your timing off too much. As for bcp, yea can make you anytime I feel like I add in a new hormone based product queue the feeling like I could cry at the drop of a hat. We will be lovenox buddies! Do they think you also have a clotting disorder or just being super proactive?

Ugh so crazy busy this week, but it is making things fly by. I am headed to CT tomorrow, back Thursday night and then it is practically the weekend! So DH is leaving on Sunday for a work trip I may have said I wouldn't test...but who am I kidding I probably will. I kind of feel like I want the place to myself so I can 'jump off the cliff' when I give myself my first injection. Not many symptoms but definitely a heavy feeling uterus. Not sure if I had that last time I got my BFP, but it was certainly noticeable yesterday. Maybe it was because I am bloated because I haven't been able to get to the gym. I will say it is the former reason. :rofl:


----------



## Chipie

Hi Everyone
Firstly, Im really sorry to read your story Pothole, it brought a tear to my eye. I hope that youre doing ok and the pain eases over time.
And the rest of you, good luck with whatever youre up to. I recognise most of your names from early last year but Ellie, you are new to me so hi and good luck with catching those eggs.
Wish  I dont know what PUPO is but it sounds GOOD!!
Afm  well this was my last post on the forum on 11 May 2015 after my BFP:
I'm currently in bed! I had the most scary day of my life yesterday after I posted on here. I started with mild to moderate cramps which got worse throughout the day along with spotting which was also worse than I'd had previously. I was convinced it was all over for me. Called our emergency out of hours doctors service (111) here in the UK twice but there was nothing they could do for me so just told me to sit and wait it out and if it got worse to go to A&E. Anyway, managed to go off to sleep and today it seems a bit better. STILL spotting! But no pain really. This is going to be a looooong 12 weeks....
4 days after I posted this, it was diagnosed as an ectopic pregnancy and I was in surgery having my right tube removed. So now Im one tube down, still trying with an even lower chance of getting pregnant naturally. Ive not felt able to log on to here since then as I couldnt face it. But Im back now and trying to return to the positive place I was once in. Plus, I felt like I owed you an explanation for my disappearance.
To top off my misery, today I was told Im not eligible for IVF on the NHS because my AMH is too low. So I either pay £5k to get it done privately or just cross my fingers. Im 39 now too &#61516; 
Rant over  sorry girls.
On a positive note though, I see some of you are pregnant since I was last here though  Dandi, Left. HUGE congrats to you!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Chipie I remember you :) welcome back . Sounds like you have had a very rough ride on this journey :( I'm so sorry for the loss of your LO . I am glad to see you have found the strenght to come back and join the journey again . 

On a positive note I personally know 3 people who have had ectopic pg with tubes removed who are now mums , 2 naturally one through Ivf . Our bodies are amazing things so there is every reason to be hopeful :) 

Bummer about Ivf not being covered in Ireland its NEVER covered on national health . 
Welcome back can't wait to cheer you on to your BFP :)


----------



## Chipie

Thanks, kind words Left. 
And you're right most people have to pay for IVF don't they. So I shouldn't be upset about that. Just my AMH levels are so low and the NHS doc didn't exactly paste a happy picture for me.
Super buzzed to hear about your friends who got preggers with one tube tho, and two naturally as well. Yey


----------



## Wish2BMom

is it 2/5 yet? heehee :)

star - yay for some good news and manageable 'bad' news! I hope those fibroids don't end up getting in the way of everything. Patience aside, I think I'd prefer to do FETs. Are you going to have PGD/PGS testing done on the embryos? 

mdc - ohhhh so close with CT!! where in CT? loving the 'heavy uterus' and your temps. I can't wait for tomorrow's temps!!

chipie - I remember you as well. I'm so sorry for what you've been through. I echo Left, though - I don't know if you remember Jessiecat but she got preggo with only one functioning tube. But I hear you on the age and the low AMH. I think that's terrible that you don't qualify for IVF b/c of that. If ever anyone needed help, it's us low-AMH'ers!! Good luck to you and welcome back!

nothing going on here, just whiling away the day, trying to eat well, drink well, drink warm stuff, stay warm, relax and not get all stressed out about my client emailing me 34728394 times a day with questions or with things that are broken! I'M FINE, I SWEAR IT, WHATAREYOULOOKINGAT?? :grr:

on a sidenote - anyone watch Making a Murderer on Netflix? Left, do you get that where you are or is there a Netflix UK or something? We are only on episode 5 of 10 but I just read a People article about it as well. Crazy stuff. And if you haven't watched The Jinx, do yourself a favor and find it and watch. Goooooood stuff.


----------



## Chipie

Cheers Wish. And yes I do remember Jessiecat! But I didn't know that she only had one tube. Bring it on then!

Lots of my friends are going on about Making a Murder. Maybe I should check it out


----------



## Star2011

Hahaha Wish its soon going to be 2/5. Hang in there. I have never watched that show before. I will put that on my " to watch list". Yes, I am doing PGS. I would prefer a FET and that is what are doing. I am ok with the wait. 

Mdc- Mmmh that symptom sound promising. I am so excited for Wish and you. I know we going to be celebrating very soon. Am sorry for the crazy week of traveling but a girl gotta work huh. Yes, we will be doing Lovenox buddies. 

Dandi- I do hate those damn fibroids too. I heard that when you are pregnant they stop growing. I don't know if that is true or not. I hope yours stop growing too. 

Chipie- Welcome back. I am sorry for what you had to go through. I have also heard of people getting pregnant with one tube. It will happen to you too. 

Hi to Everyone else. 

Nothing going on with me today or the next couple of days. Just hanging out with my bcp and work.


----------



## elliecain

That's on UK Netflix too. Cool, another series to watch!!!
DH and I are stuck into The Tudors at the moment: Henry VIII is currently on his 3rd wife!!!

Well, my right ovary feels like it's about to burst. There is so much pressure now. I now have 2 around 20mm in the one ovary, so not surprising that it's a bit sore. I'll be quite glad to ovulate. Judging by the opk I got earlier, it should go tomorrow.

Hi Chipie. I'm so sorry for what you went through. It's really tough when the NHS can't help us. I've started down the private route this month after being told I was too old to qualify for NHS assisted conception (I'm 38 now, but they want me to try for another 2 years - total of 3). I then thought about what the NHS was set up for: making sick people well. I'm ok with doing this privately now, but it hurts that different Trusts have different policies.
I had an early loss in the summer and it devastated me. I don't think I'll ever totally get over that. Have you decided if you are going to pay or cross your fingers?


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Star. What is bcp? I'm trying to learn the lingo of IVF now so that I know what to expect. I've just been reading what pgs is too.
Ellie, sounds like your trust was even stricter than mine! Yes I'm deffo going to go ahead and pay for it. I probably should just get on with it as soon as, seeing as I'm not getting any younger. I've been trying to pick a clinic- can't decide between paying more for the one with the best success rates or one that I've been to before that's slightly cheaper. 
I have zero support from my other half as well. Told me today that he's not paying. So it's up to me and of course my parents who wil help a bit. Men can be cruel


----------



## Chipie

posted that twice coz I thought it hadn't sent!


----------



## Star2011

Chipie you can ask any questions. We are all learning from each other here. BCP is short for birth control pills. Birth control pills are sometimes prescribed before starting stims to help the ovaries respond better to the stimulation meds.


----------



## Left wonderin

Low AMH doesn't mean no AMH !!! Still lots n lots of eggs in there and it only takes one ! 
Chipe sorry oh not fully on board sometimes I think men just don't get it ... The overwhelming biological urge . As for age PLENTY of time yet for you to have at least 2 ;)

Ellie ouch !!! Big juice healthy eggs :)


----------



## Chipie

Ah ok thanks Star. Interesting- I didn't know that about bcps.
And loads of positivity from Left!! Yey!!


----------



## Dandi

Welcome back Chipie! I'm sorry for your loss and happy that your ready to get back on ttc journey! Best of luck to you. I also know a woman (from here on BnB) who, after one tube removal and one damaged tube, got pregnant totally unexpectedly with triplets naturally. The body is amazing and can surprise us with what it can do...even for us low amh ladies! Stay positive, your baby will find its way to you!

Star- I actually just an a check up this evening and to my dr about the fibroids. They will grow. They are little sponges for the estrogen coursin through us while pregnant. Sometimes they're will grow so large they cut off their blood supply and he tissue starts to die, which causes intense pain for several days to two weeks before going away. If they don't grow that large then they shrink back down after birth. So that's what I learned today! So much fun to look forward if a fibroid gorges itself and dies. It's fascinating really.


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, I remember you and I am so sorry for your loss, and I agree with the other girls you are still in the game. 

Wish, ugh sorry about your client. Implementations are always rough. And yes...totally watching Making of a Murder. We are on to episode 8. I am flying to Hartford for a meeting. One of these days I we need to meet half way! 

Ellie, sounds promising! I did totally feel O this month also. So different with oral meds.

Star, hope you are doing well. Guess it is the calm before the storm. Ha! 

Dandi, that is interesting about he fibroids. 

Hi to everyone else!

Ugh was awake at 230 this morning and then could not fall back asleep because I knew my alarm would go off at 330 to get ready for my 6 am flight. Oh well, hopefully I can sleep on the plane. Just a couple more days until testing. I am not feeling much, but I never do usually. I did take a frer yesterday to make sure the trigger was out of my system, and yes pretty gone. Maybe a very faint line but I suck at squinting so just calling it good especially since I have a 16 day LP usually. 

I have a good feeling about the next couple of months!


----------



## Wish2BMom

safe travels, mdc! A couple of years ago I had to go into Hartford for Aetna but that's really it for me. I have a close friend that lives 20 mins from there too. I don't get to see her as often as I'd like. That's still 2 hrs away from me. One of these days! Also I'm going to assume your temp today was off b/c of your early rise and such. Guess we'll just have to be patient for test day too!

chipie - so much to learn and you have a wonderful group of ladies here with a plethora of different experiences to learn from. Sit back and relax! :) I'm very sorry about DH's lack of support too. I'm glad you have some from your folks. I assume DH will still participate in the 'makings' of it all? ;)

dandi - that is very interesting about the fibriods! Seriously, sometimes I laugh at us as humans for thinking we can create things like 'doctors' who strive to learn everything about the human body. At the end of the day, it's a mystery and it's going to do what it wants to do or deems fit. 

ellie - whenever I feel O pain, I wonder how the ladies with PCOS can do it!!! Can you imagine 25+ mature follicles on each side?? yikes... I really hope this is the start of something great for you!

krasa, pothole - thinking of you ladies! <3

hello to Positive Left, sugar, kiley - all our preggos and mummies!

afm - not really anything to report. I think my brain is hanging on to the nurse's words, "it will implant in the next 3 days", so I feel like I'm on high alert for anything going on in my body. I got a wave of fuzziness yesterday and some slight cramping last night. 
I'm looking forward to my hair appt tonight, dinner with some friends on Fri while DH is at a basketball game with his friends and a nice, quiet weekend. Maybe see if DH wants to have a fire and play some video games or something! or binge-watch the rest of Making a Murderer! 

Happy HUMP Day everyone!!


----------



## Chipie

Wow Wish, are you just waiting to see if an egg implants?? Huge amounts of positive vibes coming your way then. Nice that you're doing some stuff to take your mind off it. 
I can confirm that dh or I guess I should call him df (getting married in July) does participate in that part of it. It's not that he doesn't want a baby, although he nowhere near wants one as much as me, it's that he doesn't want to pay for it. Or rather he knows I'm so desperate that if he doesn't contribute, he knows I'll pay for it myself!

Safe travels MDC. Hope you get some better sleep tonight. I don't know what stage you're at in your journey but I'm going to join you in having a good feeling about the next few months!! (Trying to be as pos as poss).

Any of you, esp those who've been pregnant, taking any good supplements they would reccommend? I know I'm supposed to take a multi vit, but anything else?


----------



## Wish2BMom

yep! I had my FET (frozen embryo transfer) on Monday - one little soldier that made it to 5-day blastocyst back in May 2015. I had 2 freshly transferred then (that was my m/c in June) and one frozen. We decided to tag it in this time around and I am calling it our little frozen Ace in the Hole. So the girls and I call it 'Ace'. :) My preg test, also called 'beta', is next Friday, 2/5. So I'm in my TWW for now! Thanks for the vibes, we could use them!!

as far as supplements, I've just been doing prenatals. Those should have everything you need, but I know some ladies incorporate CoQ10 or ubiquinol, royal jelly, and other stuff. My RE only recommends the prenatals b/c that's all there have been actual studies on resulting in helping the cause.


----------



## Dandi

These TWWs are killing me for you guys! I'm so anxious!

I finished Making a Murderer in 2 days. I didn't find it to be as good as Serial (season 1), but it was interesting. So many mixed and conflicted feelings after finishing it!

Are you doing anything different tonight with your hair Wish? I have an appt tomorrow to finally cover my stray grays. It's been torture waiting until 2nd tri. So now I'm trying to decide if I should play it safe and stay the course with what I know or totally mix it up and get a new 'do. I'll probably chicken out and keep it long, it'll be easier for me in the summer to bun it or braid it. This is such a random post... I'm obviously bored.


----------



## elliecain

Well, here's another 2ww person! I've spent the day in agony and will definitely see a temp rise tomorrow. I never thought ovulation could hurt this much... Apparently, I have polycystic ovaries, so there are lots of minor follies cramping everything and these 2 dominant ones ding what they do. My polycystic ovaries were confirmed today by my AMH results... 78.9pmol/L. I've read that anything over 68 is considered high!!! I just hope they are good as well as numerous :)

Bring on this 2ww that ends with a very sticky bfp!

Incidentally, I've also got a haircut booked in this weekend... Can't wait to sort out these greys!


----------



## Chipie

Well officially I'm also in my tww. Plus I'm also at the hairdressers. We're in tune haha.
Wish- wow good luck with Ace then!!! Thanks for the supplement advice.
Ellie- sorry you're in so much pain. Hope it eases soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone . So much excitement in the air iLOVE it :) now come on mr storkey we need so super glue sticky beanies !!!!!! We are Asking nicely ;) 

Karsa and pothole you are both in my thoughts daily . Hang in there , take it one day at a time and be kind to yourselves xxxxx 

This is gonna be one exciting thread in the coming weeks . I'm keeping everything crossed for all of you


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA I love how we're all in sync!

nah, prob not doing anything crazy with the 'do. I cut it short a little over a year ago and though it looked really good (I never go that short - like chin-short), it was tough to keep up with. Can't put it up for a run or at the gym or when I'm lazy, and it just looks like crap when it's not styled. So I'm just growing it back out, I'll cover the grays and then I let him come up with something fun for color. That usually ends up being a reddish-brown, rich with maybe some caramel highlights and some low lights. He does a phenomenal job with color so it all looks natural. 

i'm so glad this is happening now, so if I DO happen to have a 'first trimester', then I won't have to wait too long for the 2nd one to come around!


----------



## Dandi

Exactly! Perfect timing!


----------



## Left wonderin

You do know the reason your to meant to colour is nothing to do with harming the baby more that the dye will react differently with you due to your changing hormones and you could have a reaction different than you would if you were not pg .


----------



## Dandi

I've read that, but my biggest concern are the theories about the chemicals entering your blood stream through your scalp and the effects of the chemical fumes. There aren't many solid studies on it though, so the American pregnancy assoc just recommends waiting until the second tri.


----------



## Fi Last

Hi Ladies, super-busy week or two at work and haven't managed to post for a while. I have catching up to do!

Chipie, pleased to meet you and I'm so sorry for your loss. I arrived here around a month ago, age 38, after multiple mc, and with a chronic health problem (issues with lungs and stomach) - oh, and I also have low AMH! So I know what it's like to feel it's an uphill battle. The thing I try to tell myself is that even with all that, the chances are still pretty good - bodies are designed to make babies, and they keep on trying to do that, even when the mind feels pessimistic. I'm sending all my best wishes your way. I hope you find a good clinic too - I'll be checking your posts with curiosity, as I may be turning my attention to getting IVF soon, and am near to London.

Ellie - great news about you finally getting the help you need, and also about O/BD-ing. I'm not going to say that I'm "thinking of you" in the circumstances, as that will make me sound like a bit of a perve :haha: But good luck!

Wish, I am so excited for you. I'm keeping everything crossed. Go Ace - and take it easy while you wait, if you can. Oh, and yes, I've watched all of Making of a Murderer - I'm loving the information exchange this has sparked about what to watch on TV. Relaxation is surely the psychological equivalent of taking your vitamins. I'm going to chip in and suggest The Last Kingdom, and also Wolf Hall, if you can access them. 

Star - that sounds like mostly good news to me! Good luck with the injections, and roll on March.

Pothole - thinking of you and hoping that you are starting to have moments of feeling better soon. I'm so glad that your work is something that you find helpful. You seem like a remarkable person - your kind words made me cry after my mc, did I mention that? - and you are right that you will mend. More hugs. 

Mdc - best of luck with everything, your symptoms sound good! Hope you catch up on sleep too. If you don't use them already, sleep mask and ear plugs are my heroes. They took some getting used to, then I wondered how I ever slept before.

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I missed you!

Afm:
AF arrived at the weekend, and has just stopped again today. Earlier than expected, and not a normal one. I think it might have been (kind of) a second part of the mc (I will spare you the details, but it was weird). As of right now, I think I'll be waiting one more cycle before I ttc again. I might change my mind in a week or so, but today I'm still feeling really tired, my tummy is still upset, and I'm not quite ready to stop my SSRI. I just feel like I should have one normal cycle before I start trying again. Does that sound sensible, do you think?

Whilst my body is so-so, my mood is gradually improving. Ups and downs, but an overall upward trajectory, I think. There are even moments when I feel proud of myself, just for surviving all this BS. Next steps: I *finally* have an appointment with the recurrent miscarriage unit on Tues. Getting that sorted was a bit of an ordeal, and involved multiple phone calls and a bit of shouty-crying at points. The secretaries kept on screwing up my appointment, including referring me to a place that does terminations and sterilisation - thanks guys. Still, at least I have an appointment now. Wish me luck!


----------



## Wish2BMom

fi - oh dear, that's quite the awful mix-up those receptionists made!! I'm very happy to hear you're on the mend. it takes time, but you'll get there. And I'll defer to what you think is best about TTC'ing next. You know you better than anyone out there. I do think the body needs time to heal before starting again, esp if you're still having wonky cycles. GOOD LUCK! 
Oh and thanks for the recommendations. I was curious about Wolf Hall - that was nominated for quite a few Golden Globes (our 2nd-only-to-the-Oscars awards show).

dandi/left - yeah, those were my concerns. I showed up last night and he goes 'ARE YOU PREGNANT??' DUDE - there are a few other people in here!! That I guess don't know me so whatevs. So I explained where I was and he said would basically do my whole head w/o touching the scalp, so we were good. Though I did get a big splotch on my forehead at the hair line. But I was thinking about it - I'm still at the point where no one would know they are pregnant. I'm not passing anything to the embie yet, etc. I think I got this just in time.

how's everyone doing? quiet over here, just a busy day at work again so I figured I'd take a breather and check out BnB. :)


----------



## Chipie

Hi Fi, nice to meet you. Recurrent mcs sounds like a rough thing to go through. Taking it easy sounds like a good plan. Thanks for the words of encouragement. Trying to get back to a super positive place after the horrendous NHS appointment I had on Tuesday. Felt pretty rubbish ever since to be fair. 
Well I had highlights put in my hair last night so too late, those chems are probably soaring through my bloodstream ha. I am only about 9dpo tho so I'll probs be ok.
I really want to watch Making a Murder but we're so busy doing the house up, I never get time to watch TV.
Still pondering what to do about IVF. Do I go back to the clinic that I had my first tests at, small place near work, success rates equal to national average. Or do I blow £10k on the best (supposedly) clinic in London? So many important decisions and I've no idea how to make them!!!
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Wish2BMom

the money piece is definitely the absolute worst part of IVF!!
how much more successful is this other clinic? i'd say if it's only a couple percentage points higher, than go with the one you know and you're more familiar with. Neither can guarantee anything on the first try so you could get stuck with multiple tries at either the higher or lower price. Perhaps you'd end up putting so much stake in the higher one as well and be even more upset if it didn't work out the gate.
Maybe call the one that is cheaper and ask if they know what they do differently than the other one? You could also maybe spend the time and have a consult with both to see which one you feel most comfortable with, price and all.


----------



## Mdc

Ugh! So confused and I am going to have to be short bc I am waiting for my plane to take off . So my usual LP is 16 today and today is dpo11 (I know FF is off by day because of opk and o pain) and as I am getting on the plane back home...spotting! Light red, not a ton but not just a spot either. No cramps, but either one hell of an implant spot or AF is deciding to make an unprecedented showing. I have a sinking feeling I am out, but trying to stay positive. Anyone had an implementation spot before?


----------



## elliecain

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope so much it's implantation xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I had twice ... Once on my first pg I had two pink spots and nothing else . On Sean I had spotting pinky / red enough to put a tampon in being sure my period was arriving . Sorry tmi but when I took it out was only brown blood on it .spotted for a few days . I hope your body not messing you around xxx


----------



## Chipie

Hope you're ok MDC. I did get implantation bleeding with my ectopic but not in a good way ha. I just bled every single day from then until I had it removed but it was a really weird unfamiliar brown colour, never red.
I spotted a little this morning as well, af due on Sunday so I'm possibly out this month.
I'm going to Dubai next week and then as soon as I'm back, we have an appointment at the small fertility clinic i mentioned Wish. 
The really expensive clinic is called argc, UK people might have heard of it. They boast success rates of around 40% which is about double the national average. However, you're expected to attend appointments nearly every day sometimes twice a day for such a long period of time, think that's why they are so successful - because they monitor you sooo closely. Plus obviously the costs ramp up as they give you every test going! I'm not sure I can cope with that at the moment as I'm getting married in July. Plus how do people work! My job is quite stressful.
Sounds like a lot of you did IUI first before IVF - I don't even know what this is??


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - with your temp diving like that, I hope it was implantation as well! I've heard of so many people seeing that that I wish I could see it but I haven't yet. 11dpo is still well within the implantation range too! but if that is what it is, then I'm wondering if your beta on Monday will be too soon? keeping an eye on your temps will help determine that. Supposed to be something like 3 days after implantation is when the HCG starts flowing, so Monday might be fine. 

chipie - oooh, dubai! how exotic! I'm with you on having all the time in the world (and money) to do this stuff - how do people do it?? You are surrounded by career women on this thread - we're all so busy. What do you do for work?

IUI is the (I might botch this) Intero-uterine Insemination - basically you ovulate on your own (or are assisted with meds), your DH provides the sample and they insert his swimmers into you with a long turkey baster. :) They wash the sperm first, keep only the good ones, can measure his volume/motility/morphology all before insertion and then they squirt them way high up in your uterus so they don't have as far to swim. It's WAY cheaper, easier, less invasive.
However, b/c of my age and my low AMH, my doc said let's not waste time and go straight to IVF. I did do one IUI but that's b/c one cycle I responded poorly to the meds and only had one follicle. So rather than waste it, we downgraded to an IUI.

All other ladies who have had a few know way more than me about it. 

Happy Friday everyone! I'd like to say that my boobs are killing me and I'm cramping like no one's business but I'm not. Slight little cramping going on, but that could be anything. No pulling when I stretch. I know it's still way early. Maybe next week.


----------



## Mdc

Chicke, wish explained it well. 

Wish, still early and not pregnancy is the same so keep on keeping on! I have faith in little Ace. 

Well looks like I am very likely out. Kind of sad, but it will be alright. No AF per se, but temp still low this morning and I feel little cramping like the witch is on her way. Just glad I O'd this month, but should make sure I am better with my B6 bc if the witch shows today still a shorter LP than I would like. I will let everyone know for sure, but onward and upward. 

Happy a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Chipie

MDC sorry you're out. I don't know how you lot take your temps, my emotions would be all over the place. Think I'd rather not know! Is b6 good for lengthening your LP? Mine is a bit short.

Wish, I work in Mergers and Acquisitions for a massive global company, advising on structuring. Currently working on a £300m deal, it's so stressful. I've thought about leaving so many times but they pay so well so it's hard, esp as I need all my money now for IVF!!

IUI sounds interesting! Thanks for the explanation Wish. I wonder if I should try that first as I'm not sure I can handle IVF and planning a wedding at the same time...It is only £800 at the clinic (plus drugs).

Yes have a good weekend all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

chipie - if you're hubby's sperm looks good and you're ovulating fine every month, it's worth a shot! that does sound like a stressful job. 

mdc - :nope: not over til it's over. But I am glad you know you O'ed as well! Strongly, I may add! thanks for continuing to have faith in Ace! :)

ditto! ditto!
have a great weekend everyone! I'm sure i'll check in at least once. :)


----------



## elliecain

I'm glad it's the weekend. Hope you all have a nice time. I'm getting hair done tomorrow and trying not to spend the whole weekend symptom spotting!!! Should get crosshairs tomorrow :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hope you get them, ellie!


----------



## Mdc

Yes out officially. I am going to call cd1 today. A little sad, but I have two weeks of work travel, Super Bowl in between , and then it is O time again. I was a little worried about two long trips if I got my BFP this cycle, so I guess it will all work out. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Chipie

Sorry to hear that MDC. This is tough as isn't it :-(. Sending positive vibes.
I have huge cramps so I'm guessing my cd1 will be tmw, bang on time. I dug out some old test results today and my AMH has dropped from 2:87 to less than 1.1 in 12 months so I cried all morning. Don't think we can waste any more time now so think we're gonna go straight to IVF. Will sit down tomorrow and try and chose a couple of clinics with df. At least he is paying attention now.
Hope you ladies are enjoying happy and stress free weekends!


----------



## Dandi

I'm sorry Mdc! It's disappointing, but know that that bfp is going to come at the perfect time!


----------



## Star2011

This was not the news we were hoping for Mdc. Am sorry. Am glad you have upcoming work trips to keep you busy. Hoping next cycle will bring good news.


----------



## Star2011

Chipie am sorry that you had a low morning of crying. This journey makes us cry sometimes. Good luck with ivf. You will get support here. 

Dandi- thanks for the info in fibroids. I really hate them things. Well, i have to learn to live with them. 

Wish- those are promising signs. I also cant wait for Feb 5. So excited for you. 

Hello to everyone else. Have. Wonderful weekend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi ladies! Weekend checkin

Mdc - I'm so sorry, friend. :hugs: it'll come, I know it will. Plans for this round?

Chipie - I hope AF is staying away for you. I'm so sorry about the test results making you cry. Mother Nature isn't the fairest sometimes. I hope you find some relief knowing IVF can definitely help!

Not much going on here. I do have A cramp, same place when it does happen but it's not all the time. And my left boob is slightly sore. Clearly I'm reaching. Oh, and my throat has been a little scratchy since yesterday, but so has DH's! :)


----------



## elliecain

That all sounds great Wish! My fingers are firmly crossed that Ace is snuggling in right now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls :coffee:

how's everyone doing? good weekend?

we had a great weekend! DH wanted to workout at the gym at his work on Sat so we went there and I just walked around the grounds for a few miles (I used to work there, it's so pretty). Then we did some grocery shopping and got all of the ingredients for homemade pasta sauce and then a dish that DH made for us yesterday. Watched a movie with a fire in the fireplace that night. Sunday wasn't too different - relaxed all day, played games with my FIL, had a fire and DH and I played video games last night. So fun! 

so my only new 'symptom', if you want to call it that, was that I could NOT keep track of which playing piece was mine yesterday. it was literally like I'd had a bottle of wine and was loopy. DH was even looking at me weird, like 'what is going on with you?' b/c I moved the wrong piece like 5x. No lie. And I've already typed some really weird things without thinking this morning, so I'm going to have to be extra careful!

I have a feeling this week is going to go by very quickly and that just makes me so nervous!!! I don't think AF will come on her own, since I'm doing 2 Crinones a day and not 1 like usual. I'm not even sure when it should come. I think I O'ed last weekend, so I guess I'd start spotting tomorrow.

oh, and meant to tell you all that all of my trips in Feb have been cancelled! we are pushing our go live date with the client so no need for me to go out there 3x this month. I'm pretty excited about that - if this is a BFP on Fri, then I am not forced to travel in the first month! If it's a BFN, I can start the next cycle right away, hopefully (I was going to take the month off b/c of the travel and the PITA it is to travel with meds).


----------



## Dandi

Come on Friday!!! I don't know how you haven't peed on a stick already just out of curiosity. Props on the will power. I'm so anxious for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

i know - i'm just so scared!! I really put way too much hope in this one. My brain is saying 'we got this' but my body isn't sending any signals to corroborate that!!


----------



## Star2011

Wish glad you had a good weekend. I am so praying it is a bfp......just dont like when you say if it is a bfn. I know you are being realistic but i am so so hopeful for you.


----------



## Star2011

Nothing new with me other than still taking bcp. I am trying to see if i can get an early date for my hysteroscopy. I called the Docs office today and they will let me know if i can get in end of this week or over the weekend. 

Something else, this weekend i was talking to a former college mate and we got to talking about conceiving and she confessed that all her 4 children were assisted conception. The first 2 iui and the last 2 ivf. She is 40. So theres still some hope ladies.


----------



## Fi Last

Hello ladies,

Wish, I am sending you no end of positive vibes. Brilliant news about the chance for a big relax next month. Yay. 

Chipie - I'm really sorry about your AMH results and wish you all the best with ivf. I think you made the right choice with the clinic. This probably isn't relevant to you, but just to check, you didn't get your AMH tests done within 3 months of a pregnancy did you? I've heard that AMH is temporarily depressed during/after pg, even if you miscarry. Maybe worth knowing, given the nhs exclusions. Have a nice time in Dubai!

Mdc - I'm sorry you're out for a month, but from what you say about everything else going on, it sounds like it might almost have been a relief to postpone for a month. Onwards and upwards. :hugs:

Ellie, how are things? I hope you have good news to share. 

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, I got the "all-clear" scan today, in that a) there is no pg material left inside me, and b) there doesn't seem to be anything amiss with my uterus or ovaries. So all in all a good day, and I'm feeling grateful :) Appointment with the recurrent miscarriage unit tomorrow. 
Today contrasts a bit with last night, which was a tough one - woke up in a panic over and over, and was in quite a bad place. I hope this won't become a habit. It wasn't actually the scan that was bothering me but my work stress - that feeling that it caused the last mc has resulted in a vicious spiral where i get stressed about the stress itself, and my inability to deal with it. It's really self-defeating, but my emotions seem to have a life of their own, and just the possibility that something stressful is going to happen, the thought of that is causing me surges of panic. I know that several of you have stressful jobs - anyone have any tips for getting on top of this stuff? Did you experience similar panics after your mcs? And if so, how long did they last? I never used to be this anxious... :(


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry things are so tough, Fi. My miscarriage was in September and I went straight back to work the next working day but then actually ended up having to be signed off work for a week just before Christmas, mainly because of a build up of stress and grief and not dealing with things at all. The acupuncture is making a huge difference, as are the drum lessons. I made a decision that I couldn't continue living like that and I would never be able to conceive with that level of stress. As a result, after my week off work followed by 2 weeks' holiday (I'm a teacher), I put those things in place. Have you tried acupuncture? 

I'm nearly into the second week of this latest 2ww. I've had so many bfn cycles that symptom spotting seems pointless and almost ridiculous to me now. Every time I wonder if something is a symptom, I remember all the months I've been so sure and then nothing. This process is horrid. All the initial excitement stopped a couple of cycles ago and now I'm torn between dreading AF due date and wanting it to come fast so the waiting is over for another month. I wish I could still look forward to testing, but the thought of a bfn or a period make me want to cry.


----------



## Wish2BMom

fi - glad you got the all clear!! but that stinks that your emotions are playing games with you. I don't have many helpful hints as to how to let the stress of work go - I am fairly capable at closing the laptop and leaving work behind for the night. During the day, things can get pretty wound up sometimes, but we all tend to find a way to laugh and send funny gifs, memes and pics to make fun of the stressful situation we're in or something like that.

ellie - I'm loving your temps!!

afm - here goes the flip flop. This morning I was feeling positive, now I'm not so much. I just 'cleaned out' the crinone in the shower and I swear some of it was tinged, like maybe spotting starting. And my cervix was really hard. I know the cervix is one of things NOT to rely on during this time but it's hard not to look at everything and anything. 
<--- crazy! :wacko:

going to try to relax for the night, try to concentrate on this menial task at work tomorrow and just try to scrape my way through the week...

mdc - how are you doing? did you still have to go in for your beta today?


----------



## Dandi

Or maybe it was a little leftover tinge from implantation. And even if you do start spotting, it doesn't mean you may not still be pregnant. Don't go negative yet, it's too soon! Hang in there until you know something one way or the other! :hugs:


----------



## Fi Last

Thanks Ellie, I'll look into that. I definitely think I need to make some changes. I've already started trying to work saner hours, but obviously I need to do more to change things. My job involves a teaching element, and it's the most demanding bit (not the worst bit - that's dealing with management! - but probably the most exhausting, on a per hour basis). So I can totally understand why you couldn't carry on with that immediately after mc. I don't know how teachers do it in general, to be honest. I'm sorry you're feeling down about the tww as well. I can totally understand that. Stay strong: it will be worth it in the end.

Thank you Wish as well. I hope that's the right kind of spotting you're having. I don't know much about cervixes unfortunately - are they supposed to be different when you are pg? :/


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, sometime after you conceive, your cervix rises high up in there and becomes engorged with blood so it's soft and squishy. Mine is reachable right now and felt hard. Though I think I did post this on my symptoms back in May as well (when I got my BFP) so I just need to chillax. I have a little lump in my throat right now but I need to put that aside!

thank you, dandi - I needed that!! :friends:


----------



## elliecain

Here's some more: :hugs: It will be ok. xxx


----------



## Chipie

How are you getting on Ellie? I don't know what crosshairs are but it sounds good ;).
Wish, it is getting nearer to 2/5...how are you feeling?
Hope everyone else is ok.

From basically having zero interest in any of this process, df has now got on board massively and has got me to book appointments at the 2 best clinics in London. So I'm going to Lister and ARGC, plus my original place which is much cheaper. He just goes from one extreme to another! I'm not going to complain though. So I'm going in a couple of weeks and thereafter my journey begins. Except I'm going to get my bfp this next month in any event so I won't need the clinics ;-) 
Nothing but positivity here from now on


----------



## Chipie

I hadn't read any of your messages when I sent that but now I have so I'll respond properly.
I see now how you're feeling Wish. Hang in there though, believe it in your heart and don't let any negative thoughts in at all! You've got this.
Fi sorry you're not feeling great. I got ridiculously stressed at work last year and basically told them I was going to leave so they allowed me to get an assistant and now it's not too bad. I'm not good with stress though, some people deal with it well but definitely not me. I do try and meditate for 15 mins a day though when I'm really bad. My work pay for a meditation course for their staff and it's just an app on your phone, called Headspace. It's really good though.
Thanks for the tip about low AMH. I reckon it was 4 months after I was pregnant but nevertheless, that must be the reason why it was low! I'm definitely taking that anyway haha


----------



## Chipie

Oh and Ellie, drum lessons??? That sounds pretty cool!
Sorry you're not looking forward to testing for your bfp. sending positive vibes your way


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, meant to mention that - drum lessons, Ellie?? that's so cool! have you been playing awhile or is this new? Thanks for the hugs, hon. :hugs:

chipie - that's AWESOME that DF is gaining interest!! it's so much better when they're involved. My DH is involved but he doesn't ask a whole lot of questions or ask about things but I know he's there. 

fi - how are you doing today?

left - how many more days until you're finished with work? what's your due date again?

hello to everyone else! sugar, star, mdc, dandi, pothole, krasa :wave:

ok - my credo for the rest of the week is to maintain sanity. I think I can do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mdc

Wish, lump on the throat sounds like a good sign. The month of my BFP I had a swollen lymph node in my arm pit...shall we say decreased immune system as not to reject the baby! As for the spotting I agree it could be left over implantation. Come of Friday!!!!

Fi, so glad the tests came back clear. Yes, anxiety can certain and understandably take a toll on you after a mc especially since your job is also stressful. It does get better. I do some meditation and a program called Circle + Bloom that I enjoy and I am also doing acu. This cycle I was really alright with a BFN. Sad for a bit yes, but not bad so I think acu maybe helping. 

Ellie, when will you test?

Chipie, glad DF is now on board! Keep him running while you can :haha: Sounds like you are on a good path. 

Star, ugh hope they can fit you in ASAP for the hysteroscopy. You are probably the most patient person I know. It is your time!

Hi everyone else!

Afm, just waiting to board the plane for my 4th trip in 5 weeks. Ugh! This is my least favorite meeting of the year, so kind of glad a glass of vino is possible to make it more bearable. :haha: One more trip next week and then I am planting my a$$ at home for a bit. I will be stalking everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

YES, meant to say that star - I hope they can get you in this week to take care of those fibroids. Do you know how soon things can start after that?

mdc - where are you heading now?? that's a lot of travel, I'm glad you have a bit of time coming up where you stay home. Do you work from home when home or do you have an office to go into?


----------



## Mdc

Headed to Dallas this week. Home office...thank God! If I had this travel and a commute I might jump off the Golden Gate Bridge. Ha!


----------



## elliecain

I love you girls so much. Sorry, bit soppy but I honestly don't know how I'd have got through the last few months without this thread and all of you.

So, drums... Well, it was all part of my "sod this depression" decision around Christmas. 2015 had turned sour for me and I decided to change things up a bit. Hence, the acupuncture, learning to play the drums and paying to go private and get a second opinion (which was a good plan, since it turns out I have polycystic ovaries). DH is a guitarist, so he was over the moon when I started lessons. I don't practise enough but it's great fun. I've only had 3 lessons so far and have a way to go... I really need to practise more!

So today I got my blood test results and my TSH is really good, thanks to the thyroxine. Gone from 3.5 to 1.7. I'm so pleased because it means my likelihood of miscarrying is reduced. It could well be why I had that cp last year.

I'm 6dpo now and won't test for a while yet. I should wait another week but I know I'll most likely cave in at the weekend! Might break out the FRER...


----------



## Chipie

Ellie, what a great idea to learn the drums. I can imagine smashing the crap out of them is probably a great stress reliever! I bought a piano last year and played it quite a bit in the first half of the year then since I had my ectopic and work was really shit I seem to have got out of the habit. Will try and sort that out when I'm back from Dubai.
Good work on the TSH result. Love a bit of good news! I never get the urge to test early but I don't see how it does any harm. Routing for you anyway.
MDC hope Dallas is ok.


----------



## Dandi

Ellie I'm so glad about your TSH results and that you've responded so well to your medication. One more step in the right direction! That baby is coming soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

great news, ellie!! that's awesome progress!
again - super cool about the drums. DH has a kit and he used to play but just doesn't anymore. I wish he'd pick them up again but I guess we really don't have a spot for them right now. He can bang around in the basement near the boiler! :haha:
I'm so not musically inclined but I WISH I could sign. I still sing along to just about everything. Sometimes I hit a note or two! haha

mdc - is home anywhere near Sacramento? Seems I might be heading there soon for a new client!

I kinda want to test early now. Thankfully tomorrow is a long day at the office, then it's Thursday and beta is the next day. So I guess I can wait.


----------



## elliecain

Nearly time, Wish! How are you feeling about it now? FX for tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Mdc

Ellie great news and fingers crossed!

Wish, I am so excited for you (testing early or not :winkwink: ). Sac town is just a couple hours away, so if you head out lets try to make something work!

So ready to get on the plane and zoom home. I took tomorrow off but have a couple meetings that I cannot cancel, but so need a day to chill. Femara is going well, but I did forget to take it the evening of day 2 and took it that next morning. Oops. It was such a crazy start to the meeting. My room was not ready when I checked in, had to change into business clothes in the bathroom, meeting ran 40 min over so only had 20 min to get to my room and change into cocktail attire, 2 hour dinner (crappy food) and then networking (my savior some wine), a couple emails, and then in bed at 1, just to be us at 6. No wonder I forgot.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well geez, mdc - with that schedule, the next morning seems still to technically be the same day! I'm so glad you get some relaxing time at home now. 
I'll let you know about the trip details when I get them. I am not traveling alone - there is a team of us going out there. New client kickoff. So it may be hard to peel away but I'll see what I can do. :)

ellie - how are you feeling? your temps look great!!

star - did you get in for your hysteroscopy yet? or a date, at least?

chipie - how's Dubai going?

fi - how are you holding up?

dandi - how are you feeling? I know I should ask on the Bump Buddies thread...I'll ask there. :)

left - you've been awfully quiet - is all ok? I hope baby girl didn't come early!

afm - yeah, so...my brain totally thinks I'm pregnant. I was EXHAUSTED yesterday, like crawled my way to 5pm so I could log off for a bit (fell asleep around 7 the other night watching a Vice special with DH - only for a few mins, but I had no control). Was in a daze as I was making dinner. Managed to stay up until normal time of 9:45, but then my eyes popped open at around midnight and I was up for about an hour, maybe more. Horrible sleep the rest of the night but it was also the time when I could feel more cramping and sore boobs. The cramps are a little different, though - they kinda radiate through my groin joint/hip flexor area. Also, my cats could NOT get close enough to me. One was laying on my head. So my mind was literally already beyond the test and was like 'hang in there, little one! let's make it all the way this time!'. It's really like I have no control over it - I'm trying to remain balanced and cautiously optimistic but I'm failing and going full throttle positive! I think I've asked this before - is there some chemical that is sent to your brain notifying it that you're preggers?? I've felt this way for about a week now. 
anyone who has been pregnant before - did any of you feel this way??


----------



## Dandi

I'm loving those signs!!! They sound great and I'm sending positive pregnant vibes your way. What time is your beta tomorrow and how long does it normally take them to get the results back to you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

do they sound like anything you experienced??

I can go in anytime before 8:30 and they'll call me in the afternoon. I think last time was around 3. When i have blood work in the morning, I always stop for a breakfast sandwich at a place that shares a parking lot with Walgreens. I may have to go in for a test. How that makes any sense, I don't know.


----------



## Dandi

The exhaustion and falling asleep way earlier than usual was probably my only real early symptom, so yes for sure! The falling asleep early and waking up later unable to go back to sleep is very very familiar to my experience. Also the pets being clingy. Not trying to give false hope because we've all been fooled by symptoms, but it sounds really really promising and I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Left wonderin

Have I been quiet ???? I've been here :) I ain't going anywhere and no excitement here . I can tell you my dog was like your cats ... So cuddly out of character and the exhaustion !!! Uncontrollable ! All sounding pssitive . EVERYHTING crossed for ACE .


----------



## Chipie

Wow MDC your job sounds pretty hectic! Way more hectic than what I deal with. Hope you get some chill time now. 

Wish I'm loving all the positivity. There's no harm in that surely. I think we've all got to believe we can 100% do this and I'm really excited for you for tomorrow. FINGERS CROSSED!!! I'll be cheering you on from the Middle East!

I'm just at Gatwick airport about to board. I've never packed so many weird things for a holiday before: fertility lube, ovulation predictor, basal body thermometer, sticks to po, multi vits. I actually thought they might take the thermometer off me in case I use it as a lethal weapon! I'm on day three of my first month of temping, I can see how people can become obsessed with this. I'm actually starting to get really curious to see what my temp is each morning. Won't be able to do it tmw morning though as won't get much sleep on the flight. Boo :(.
Sunshine here I come though!!


----------



## elliecain

Lol, I did that last summer when I went on holiday... A load of paraphernalia! It worked that time, got a bfp on my return home!

Afm, 8dpo and so unsure this month. I don't want to get my hopes up because I've been so disappointed in the past. Well, I'll know in a few days...


----------



## Chipie

Well fingers crossed the sunshine and relaxation works small miracles for me then!

When will you test Ellie? I've been reading your TTC journal. Hope you don't mind. Wow that's some journey, I felt every heartbreak with you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

have fun, chipie! :boat::shipw:

mdc - I hope you're home safe and sound! :plane:

good to hear from you, left! thanks for keeping everything crossed! 

I almost caved and tested today but I finally was able to distract myself with these boring test cases I have to write. Blah. :sleep:


----------



## Dandi

Ugh! Your will power is driving me crazy Wish! :wacko::brat:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I know, i'm killing myself!! I think, again, it's b/c I'm kinda convinced. That paired with - I'm so convinced that if I saw a sparkling white response, I'd just die. Not sure I want that negative phone call either, but...I hate this position!!


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Lots of conversations going on here. I have been working and taking classes to renew some of my licenses and certifications. Its been a crazy week. TGIF..... tomorrow anyway. Am off the next 4 days....yay. 

Thinking about all who are in 2 wk wait. 

Wish- Cant wait to hear the good news tomorrow. I like those sighs. Any plans for super bowl? 

Ellie- you too! Hope the 2 wk is coming along fine. Drum lessons sounds like fun. 

Chipee- Dubai sound great right now. Away from this cold weather. I have only been to Dubai international airport only en route to Africa. Have fun and come back with a bfp:) 

FI- hope you manage to control stress at work. I am so sorry you are going through this. Sending positive vibes your way to crush any stressful situation at your work. Glad that you are clear to start ttc. 

Mdc- Glad you have a few days to relax before your travels begins again. You are also patient just like me mdc:) i know our it will pay off for us one day. 

Left- glad all is well. We had missed your cheering

Dandi thanks for your continued support here. You are always encouraging. 

Sugar how have you been?

Pothole, Krasa- hope all is well. 

Afm, i will probably be doing the hysteroscopy this wkd. Maybe on Saturday. They will call me tomorrow in the morning to confirm. My doc gave me a script for cytotec to take the night prior to surgery. Has anybody been prescribed cytotec before hysteroscopy? I know its to help soften and dilate the cervix before procedure but am nervous to take it because of the mild to severe cramping side effects. I still have a long way to go. I start the stimulation process hopefully next week after my periods. So far we are set for ivf with ICIS/PGS/FET and if all goes well, am praying that all goes well, we will be pregnant in April. I know, long process but we decided to exhaust all possible avenues to get a healthy baby. DH did another SA today. Waiting for the results to see if everything is the same like last time or if we have any changes. This is where am at. 

Have a good weekend my friends.


----------



## elliecain

Star, so good to hear from you! I hope the hysteroscopy goes well and you recover quickly. You are doing the right thing making sure you have the best possible chance and I am sure it will be worth it so very soon.

Wish, I'm thinking of you today. It will be late here before you find out and I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Chipie, have a great time in Dubai. I hope the trip is your lucky charm!

Everyone else, lots of love from me.

I'm 9dpo and so nearly caved today, but it's so early still and I can't face a bfn. I may do my FRER tomorrow, if I'm feeling brave. I honestly have no idea what will be revealed. Obviously, I want a positive so very much, but I've had great temps and loads of symptoms so many times that I'm staying cautious.

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Chipie

Well that was a fun flight of no sleep! Thankfully the hotel let us check in straight away even though it was 8am here when we arrived and I was able to get a couple of hours and take a probably slightly inacurate BBT. It's now 5pm here and I feel so groggy. Oh well, I've got 9 days of doing absolutely nothing to look forward to! :)

Star, hope the hysteroscopy goes well. I'm excited for you for your IVF cycle, will be cheering you on. Hoping to get on that journey soon too. 

Things are definitely hotting up on here as well despite it being nearly the weekend. Wish and Ellie- let's bring those BFP's home!! I'll be asleep by the time you find out Wish but I'm routing for you both 100%!!!


----------



## Dandi

Wish, did you cave and buy a test from Walgreens this morning or are you waiting out the beta results this afternoon? 

Ellie- hold strong, don't test yet! I say try to wait until at least 12 dpo!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - good luck with your procedure this weekend! I'm so happy your body will be ready to go soon. 

ellie - I love your temps climbing back up. I hope this is it for you!

chipie - enjoy your nothingness and paraphernalia! 

i caved and got 2 bfns. Ugh. I seriously don't even know what to think - why are my boobs kinda sore? why was I having some cramping/buzzing/pressure? why was I exhausted by 5:00 most of this week??
it's technically 15dpo so it's pretty darn accurate. I took 2 as well - the FRER box with both the lines and the digi. 
I'm definitely pushing all of my thoughts aside for now b/c I don't want to face them. I'm pissed off, I'm confused, I'm losing faith, I'm not looking forward to the look on my RE's face when we talk about protocol for ANOTHER cycle that may or may not even generate follicles....it's just daunting. I don't know how to handle these thoughts so I'm just going to ignore them.


----------



## Dandi

So frustrating, I'm so sorry! So many great symptoms. It's not over until it's over though. Keep us updated when you get the call today!


----------



## elliecain

I'm really sorry Wish. They're aren't really any words. Let us know when you get the blood result.

I also caved just now and got bfn. In my defense, I just received the highest progesterone result ever... CD20 and 97.5nmol/L!!!! There was no way I could resist an hpt ;) Going to wait until Tuesday and 12dpo now.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, so very sorry about the negative test! This is all so unbelievably unfair and you have every right to be pissed off. We are here for you. There are so many protocols so there are options, but I cannot imagine how frustrating all this is. Big HUG!

Chipie, enjoy your holiday. I have heard Dubai is wonderful and gold leafed to the nines! I agree with the others vacation is a perfect time for a BFP!

Star, good luck with your hysteroscopy. As for the Cytotec, it was easy and I had minimal mild cramping. Best of luck on your hysteroscopy and get those fibroids blasted, and in to your BFP!

Ellie, still early and everything else seems on your side!

Aww, three day weekend. Thank God! So DH and I got in a fight when I got home. Ugh. It starts out small he used a small rug cleaner machine to clean our new rug (my cat peed on it...seriously) and it is on laminate floors. The top was damp so I asked if he checked underneath to make sure it was not wet. Long story short it escalated to him saying that he can never do anything right, he is not feeling appreciated, and I am traveling too much for work. Sigh. I get what he is saying on the travel (but what I am supposed to do quit), but I do appreciate all the things he does. Do I get a thank you every time I unload the dishwasher? I love my husband dearly but he is so sensitive. I am the type of person that speaks my feelings and then just moves on, but he is the one that holds on. We did end on a good note for the evening, but no the exact home coming I wanted. Oh well, on to a great weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks - just got the official call and it matches the FRER. boo.

I'm sorry your homecoming sucked!! Hopefully this next long little stretch will make him feel better about your travel. I chuckle a little - your conversation would have been gender-inverted if this was the 60's, 70's or even 80's!! I do feel guilty when I've been traveling too much. I try to make up for my lost time. DH doesn't travel enough for me to watch and see if he feels the same.

ellie - definitely still early, so I can't wait for your 12dpo test!

well I hope everyone has a great weekend. We have some fun plans, so that will take my mind off of things. Not doing anything big for the Super Bowl, but that's ok - I should take a sip of wine every time Peyton yells 'omaha'! it may be the last time we hear him say that.


----------



## Dandi

That really sucks Wish, I'm so sorry. :hugs: You have every right to be pissed off, frustrated, and confused. Take the weekend to enjoy some wine and not think about it, decompress. We're here for you!

Mdc- what a miserable way to come home from your busy travel. Men... what can you do?! You make me laugh because I say that to my husband all the time, "where are my thank yous for every time I do the dishes, make you dinner, scrub the toilets, etc?" Glad you can move on from it and just enjoy the rest of your long weekend.... and I hope the floors are ok! ;)

So jealous of Dubai Chippie! Enjoy every moment of it, I've heard such wonderful things. 

Ellie, don't be discouraged, it's still so early. Your temps are notorious for fooling us all, but they do look very promising right now! Keeping everything crossed for you and can't wait for you to test after 12dpo. 

Good Luck Star! Get those fibroids out of there! I hope this is the first step of everything going very smoothly for you over the next few months!


----------



## Mdc

Yes total gender reversal. He travels quite a bit too so that is why I was so surprised.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, dandi! :hugs:

so I can't even get in to see the RE until 2/18 (even that might have to be pushed out since I don't know the length of my trip to CA), so I guess this cycle is skipped. Oh well, that's fine. More working out for me and I'll get this travel taken care of. I think I have to get a new physical too.


----------



## Star2011

Wish am sorry about the results. It is so frustrating to get such news after all we do. But i know it will happen one day. I keep on telling myself that. 

Mdc- that was not a welcome you expected but at least the end was good. I was nervous about cytotec but you assured me. My DH is also sensitive. I love the man too but he holds things m and not say what is in his mind. Like the other day he told me i am too bossy just because i keep on reminded him to do stuff that he promises to do but forgets or just proscasinate. Anyway, we still love them men.

Ellie- it is still very early. Am cheering. C'mon BFP!

Dandi- fibroids are such a nuisance. I did ask my doc why do we get them and he gave me this analogy about its a natural family planning method from mother nature. Well, mother nature i want any form of family planing!

Chipie enjoy the sunshine:)

Afm, it is confirmed. Am having the hysteroscopy tomorrow morning. I just hope that sucker fibroid is nowhere close to my uterus. We will see.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish , firstly the biggest cyber hug ever :hugs: I'm very disappointed for you :( guess its just not your time yet :dohh:. But it will be soon .hope your having a huge glass of wine / cold beer and minding yourself . The next few days are bound to be hard but you will bounce back stronger than ever ready for motherhood :hugs:

Ellie its still early days but I know how hard those bfn are to see and how much you want this :hugs: if its not this cycle .. Its one cycle closer :baby:
You too are granted a huge glass of wine ...maybe the bottle :winkwink:

Star Goodluck for tommrow xxxx


----------



## Chipie

Wish, I'm so sorry. Really disappointed for you. Hope you're being looked after. Maybe it just wasn't your turn this time but it will be !! Yes have a large vino.

Star, good luck for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Pothole

I don't have the heart right now to read back over everything since late January. So I will miss most of you in this, but I promise to catch up. However, I did see your news Wish, and I am more sorry than I have words for. If I could see you right now, I would hug you and we could just prop each other up and cry for a while. You are not alone.

I spent hours staring at my reflection in the bathroom mirror, not recognizing anything about that hollow eyed woman. I would say all of your names over and over as a chant, a mantra, a prayer...these women know me. They know the before me. They know the me who was a mother. They will understand the me who isn't anymore. Even when I couldn't be here, you were all there. Thank you. 

I think the thing that has been hardest is that every doctor, every book, every website has said it wasn't me. That something was wrong with the baby. But I didnt need perfect. I would have gladly taken a broken baby. I know the standard answer to "What do you want, boy or girl?", is "Just healthy." But honestly, that doesnt matter to me at all. The most important people in my life were not born healthy. I have far more experience with special needs and medically fragile children than I do with neurotypical. If it was me, I could do something. Change something. But when it's my baby who is broken, I am helpless. 

Things are better. They aren't great, and really, I think I have a while to go on that. But the flashbacks have mostly stopped which helps tremendously. Love to you all.


----------



## elliecain

Pothole, I'm crying here. For you in your intense pain and for my pain too. There is no way to express the kind of pain we feel when we lose our baby, and I think the loss of a first after a long wait must be the most painful. Being a mother at last and then suddenly not being is incomprehensible to those who have not been there. It's still with me, that hollow-eyed grief. I know it will never completely go, though a baby of my own in my arms (and this for you too) will go a long way to healing me. I cry most days and I don't even let my DH know anymore as he can't understand it. It's not fair and it hurts too much.

I wish I could make things feel better for you, but only time can do that. I'm thinking of you and of all of us. Every time someone gets their rainbow bfp, I feel extremely jealous but I also feel a bit of hope that this will happen to all of us one day.

We love and care about you a great deal xxx


----------



## Dandi

Wishing I could give the biggest hug right now Pothole. I'm glad that you're feeling even slightly better. Wherever you are in the healing process is exactly where you need to be right now. The dark days are so hard, but I hope it helps you get through these dark days to know that one day, when it's the right time for you, you will wake up and feel ok again. The pain eases and leaves behind wonderful memories of your baby, the love you instantly had and will always carry, and the pride you felt to be that baby's mother for no matter how short a time. It will get better my friend, and your baby will find its way to you down the road and you'll feel more appreciative than ever having survived the darkness. Hold on to that happy piece of yourself that's hiding deep inside, it's day will come again.


----------



## Left wonderin

The grief a mother knows for a lost child is like no other . It is unique to her , in that relationship between mother and child and the relationship will endure a life time . The pain gets less over time but the memory remains vidid as yesterday exactly how it should , it used to hurt to remember in detail but now remembering brings a comfort to me that THEY MATTERED and will for an eternity . It keeps them close . 

I sometimes feel like an intruder here , I have been blessed beyond words now and hope you guys don't mind me offering my support. My journey took me 7 years to this point .. To places of dispear, times i felt like throwing in the towel , sobbing on the cold tiles of the bathroom floor , more red and puffy eyes than i can count , month after month of disapointment turning into,year after year . then suddenlty utter joy only at 13 weeks to turn to grief . 

One thing I knew I WAS NEVER GIVING UP !! Not Until my last egg left the building I needed to know I had tried until I could try no more. So without explanation as to why it wasn't happening I kept going 37-41 then my miricle happened as unexplained as the years before it . Now I've gotten a second one . I often think what I had given up because it was too hard and at times it was !! And I was close ... 

I only tell my story in the hope that it somehow brings some comfort . This is a LONG painful hard soul destroying journey ... But I have every confidence , every faith that you will all look back holding your babies in your arms and know it was worth it .xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole - hugs are definitely in order. I cannot say anything more eloquently than ellie, dandi and left have already said. We are your sisters and are most definitely in that mirror with you, holding you up when you need it. You will hold your forever baby in the future - that is for sure. And we will all celebrate.

left - NEVER, ever, ever, ever feel like an intruder here. You're one of us, whether you like it or not. That goes for the rest of ya as well. :hugs:


----------



## Mdc

My heart is broken reading your post, and unfortunately so many of us know you pain. I cannot describe as eloquently and the others, however you are not alone and we all are hear for each other through the good times and more importantly the worst of times. We all have a bond that crosses seas and lifetimes. I am glad you are doing better and it does get easier, never forgotten but it will hurt less as time goes by. 

Left, I certainly agree with Wish. I knew you had a hard time, but I honestly had no idea. You worked so hard and have been such a great support please do not feel like an intruder. Anyone do not feel like an intruder, your pregnancies keep me going and having hope that it will work out. 

Have a wonderful Sunday ladies.


----------



## Chipie

Guys I'm heartbroken for you all, i really am. I cried hard when I read your messages yesterday Pothole and Ellie, and I don't cry often. I wanted to give the others a chance to respond to you first as you've all grown a special bond over the last months.

Left is right though, we will all be mothers. It's just a matter of time. We just have to keep the faith and believe in ourselves 100% and we'll get there. In the meantime, we have this thread on which to rant as much as we need and be here for each other. 

Pothole, I truly hope the dark clouds pass soon


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - how did things go? I hope this is a quick healing thing

ellie - your temps are looking awesome!! are you testing today or waiting a couple more days?

how is everyone else? I'm just waiting for AF now. I think I'm feeling some cramps so she's def on her way, finally.


----------



## Dandi

Your temps do look great Ellie!!!


----------



## Star2011

Good morning ladies,

I am with you all in hoping and praying for us to one day enjoy the joy of motherhood. 

Wish, 2/18 is coming here shortly. Hoping for a productive consultation. My prayers are that one day all this will be behind you as you hold your LO. It will happen. I have faith. 

Pothole you are still and will continue to be part of us no matter what! We are all destined to be together through good and bad. Its a sisterhood that will always be here. 

Eliie- yes, your temps look good. Fx and just everything crossed for you this cycle. Cant wait for the good news. 

Mdc- when is the next trip? Am sure you are enjoying being at home. Hows femara treating you? What is the next step. I am sorry if you already something in regards to this question. 

Left- we love, i personally love reading from you. You are like a pillar of support to us. Its feels good knowing that Left is here cheering. Thanks for sharing your testimony. Praying that those blessings also come our way. 

Dandi you too. You have continued to offer your support. You have been here through thick and thin for us. We appreacite you ladies. 

Sugar- thinking about you. I know all is going well. 

Krasa- when you are ready, we wi be here. Just wanted to say hi. 

Fi- praying for a stressfree week starting today. Hows the going with ttc

Chipie- are you still temping while on vacation? 

My procedure went well. I slept most of the day on Sat and Sun. The anesthesia always make me so loopy for about 2 -3 days. Today is when i am really back to my element. No cyst or polyps. The fibroid is outside the uterus and we are going to leave it alone for now. Yesterday was my last day of bcp. Now waiting for AF then stims.


----------



## Chipie

Oo good luck Star. It hots up for you from now. Glad the procedure went well and you're all good to go. And glad the fibroid isn't a cause for concern.

Yes I'm temping away here in Dubai. I'm about cd10 I think. FF doesn't like my temps though, keeps giving me blue circles instead of blue dots. I don't know whether that's because they're too low or too high or because of the time of day I'm inputting them as we're 4 hours ahead?? Goodness knows, it's the first time I've ever used it so I don't really know what I'm doing...


----------



## Wish2BMom

glad everything went really well, star!! do you know what stims you're doing?

chi - usually the open circles mean something about the 'off' time of day, if they are different from when you started temping. Are you noting them as your timezone where you are or your home time zone?


----------



## elliecain

Great news, Star. I hope you recover quickly.

Chipie, you need to make sure the clock is set to local time or it will keep doing open circles. Not that it matters anyway, because you know that's why they are there and it won't change it spotting ovulation, which is why we temp!

My temps are killing me too, but I'm going to hold out until Thursday. AF is due on Wednesday and I feel like I'll jinx things if I test before it's overdue. Also, as you know, my body likes to throw promising temps and then crash at the last minute. If it's still up tomorrow, I'm going to allow a bit more pma because 13dpo is my usual plummet day.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Chipie

Fingers and toes crossed Ellie!!!

Thanks for the info ladies. I don't know what time FF thinks it is but my iPhone says the local time and I'm inputting in the local time. I had 3 days of holes and now a solid spot today so goodness knows. As you said though Ellie, it doesn't matter as it will still detect ovulation as long as I am actually ovulating, eek I hope so!


----------



## Star2011

Ellie hopefully this time your temp and body are right.


----------



## Star2011

Wish am going to be doing Antagonist protocol. My meds for stims are;
Gonal F 
Menopur 
Cetrotide


----------



## Star2011

Chipie- All the best with temping. I tried temping for abit but couldnt do it because of the hours i work.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, temps look awesome!

Chipie, I always get wacky temps when I travel, but hopefully you will still capture O. 

Star, very exciting!!!!

Geez, this trip has already been crazy. I had to do 2 connections because all the flights were sold out due to Super Bowl traffic. So I got to Portland and my flight from DC to Providence was cancelled ugh... should have just stayed home. Then as I am in the air I got an email saying they may cancel the meetings. Luckily they did not because I would be SO PISSED. So tired this morning I had to get up at 1am PST to get this flight. Hopefully the return trip will be uneventful because if I have to miss my reconsultation appt I will not be a happy camper. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - your temps still look great!! fingers SO CROSSED for you!!

mdc - ugh, I just had to reschedule my next appt with the RE b/c of my trip to Sac-town. Was supposed to be 2/18, now it's 2/29 and I have to push out starting until next cycle. I'm sorry your trip was so stressful! Dang snow.
So speaking of my trip - I might be getting in way earlier than the rest of my team, so maybe we can meet up for a late lunch or something! I have to figure out when other folks are arriving so they don't know about my slip away but I'll keep you posted! Unless you're traveling that day... 2/16?

star - that was my first, and most successful, drug cocktail so far! GOOD LUCK! I almost want to ask the RE if we can try that again if this next cycle isn't successful.

fi - how are you doing?

hugs to the rest of you!


----------



## elliecain

I am so anxious. AF due tomorrow and I've got cramps and backache like a normal day before it starts... But I had it before the bfp too. I've only peed on opks since Friday's FRER and they are almost completely blank, so probably out... Then again, my temp just now (4pm) was higher than this time yesterday and I've just done cervix check and no brown stuff like I normally have the evening before. In fact (waaaaay TMI) there was a load of white stretchy stuff, like ewcm but whiter. Not sure what it means.

So yes, I'm symptom spotting all over the shop but not doing another hpt until she's late. I don't feel very positive but I've no reason to feel like it's over just yet. Please, everyone, think of me and send sticky baby vibes my way :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

not sure how many the window will allow! :haha:
:hugs: to you - hang in there!


----------



## Chipie

I'm visualising you getting that bfp Ellie!! Everything crossed!!!


----------



## Star2011

Ellie- sending massive baby dust your way! No AF!

Mdc- sorry for the long flight. Hope your way back will be smooth.

Wish- its good you have trips coming your way to occupy you before your next consultation. So you think thats a good combination of drugs? 

Chipie- are you still in sunny Dubai? We have almost 5 inches of snow here and wish i was somewhere warm like you:) 

Hi to the rest of the ladies. 

Still waiting for AF here then baseline bloodwork and meds. Havs a good evening everybody.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yep, i'd think so but it's all in how your Star-specific body responds. I did the same protocol after my m/c and only had one follie. So it's a mystery every single time. But it's a good way to start and I wish you nothing but many happy and plump follies!

I can't remember if I mentioned this or not but my appt has been moved out to 2/29, which is too late to start things in this cycle now. Ugh. Oh well. Patience, right? it's a virtue or something?


----------



## Chipie

Wish, this game is all about patience isn't it. It's especially annoying when the dates don't quite work out and you miss a cycle though. You'll have to just cheer us on in the meantime.

Yep still in Dubai. Just had a nice day lying in the sun on my own whilst df plays golf. Can't stop falling asleep, jet lag is a killer. Dubai is such a strange place. It's just a desert with loads of high rise buildings built on it. There's not really a great deal to do which is fine by me.

Keep checking for news from Ellie


----------



## Wish2BMom

chipie - interesting. What is the draw then? I know there's a lot of 'money' there but why would it be considered a new destination? curious about your thoughts on this. I'm pretty sure we'll never get there (and I'm ok with that). I do have a friend that I met in India long ago that lives there, but not really by her choice. Her family up and moved them there from India years ago.


----------



## Dandi

Also stalking for news from Ellie!

I've always wanted to go to Abu Dhabi ever since the second Sex and the City movie. That even made the desert look enticing. I'd take anywhere where I could lay in the sun right now. We had snow yesterday, ugh! If I'm not going to get a snow day off from work then I'd rather it be a sunny 80 degrees.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yes, duh - and awaiting news from Ellie!! temps are still floating high!

yeah, it's lightly snowing here again. We got a few inches the other day and I think we're supposed to get light snow every other day for the next few. Oh well, as long as it's 'light' and not 'nor'easters' that we got every other day last year at this time!


----------



## Chipie

Well the appeal for us on this trip is to meet up with df's best man who lives here so they can talk wedding stuff. And the appeal to him in living here is that he works for Harvey Nichols and they pay him a bucket load of money, more than he could earn in London and its tax free, so he'll save for a bit and then move back home. 
It's a really glamorous place, not necessarily my cup of tea but fun for a week. It's all about looking your best and carrying the latest designer hand bag. The bars are full of uber rich men and everyone's quaffing champagne. For UK people I suppose the appeal is that it's a winter sun destination and only 6 hours flight away and you know how us Brits crave the sun. If you just want to lie by the pool and chill then it's perfect. The hotels are top class. If I lived over your side of the world I probably wouldn't make the journey. There are more interesting places

You can keep your snow ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

gotcha, thanks!! I guess that's how I imagined it - high-rollers in the desert! I wouldn't fit in - the best bag I have is a Coach and that's posh for me! No LV, Gucci, Prada...I'd probably stain them or get food on them or something. :)


----------



## elliecain

Lol! Firstly, to put you all out of your misery, no AF yet but I'm now too chicken to test! So no news for you.

Secondly, I'm the same, Wish. I've been to a few posh places and events over the years and I find them really intimidating and uncomfortable. I kind of like the idea of it, but the reality is not good. I'm more of a leggings, jumpers and wellies, farmer's daughter, dog walking, mud lover really. 

Anyway, I have acupuncture in 2 hours and I can't wait... She'll probably despair at my inability to poas! At the moment, I've developed 2 other addictive habits: checking my temperature (same as this time yesterday) and checking my cervix (ccm and no brown, in case you were wondering!). I'm still expecting blood every time I go to the loo and I have killer backache and cramps right now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie :haha: I hear ya! right now you're in that limbo of hope and do not want to ruin that with a stupid blank stick. 

yeah - I'm not quite a farmer's daughter - I do enjoy camping and the outdoors (nature is my jam), but at the same time I have certain standards I enjoy from hotels! not the Ritz (i'm thriftier than that), per se, but enjoy my Marriotts over the lower-end hotels. :) I'm definitely the jeans and t-shirt girl! 

enjoy your acu! maybe i'll look into that over the next 2 months. I'm trying to assess if there is anything I can do to help this TTC stuff out. I eat fairly well, I'll get my butt back to the gym and hopefully get that love going AGAIN (my body just loves the lazy times), I take my prenatals. I am going to try to back off of alcohol more - as it is now, i only have it on the weekends. But 3-4 glasses of wine or something between going out to dinner and while watching a movie/playing games/doing our giant puzzle while listening to music is not unheard of... any other ideas?


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish increase your daily water intake . Flushes all toxins away, increases blood flow to uterus and increases and improves quality of cm :) not bad for h2o !! Have you tried taking cq10 ??? Its supposed to improve egg quality ? 

Ellie how are you resisting !!!!! And until when ???? 
I'm with you welliies , tracky or jeans and sneakers all the way !!!! I'd wouldn't know a designer handbag if it stood in front of me ... Would be totally wasted on me . 

I'd take the sun and RNR though


----------



## elliecain

Wish2BMom said:


> ellie :haha: I hear ya! right now you're in that limbo of hope and do not want to ruin that with a stupid blank stick.

That's exactly it!

Acupuncture and general self care have been my things over the past couple of months. I get my nails and hair done regularly, whereas it used to be hair once or twice a year and nails never. I'm rubbish at exercise and I eat too much... 12 years of eating disorders took so much of my life away that I refuse to guilt myself about those things any more. I'm on the top end of healthy weight and I feel fat all the time, but I'm trying to learn body positivity.

Another massive one is stress. I was experiencing such horrible levels of stress and I'm trying really hard to reduce that. Getting my thyroid right and having acupuncture have been a great help, as well as taking control of this ttc by paying for a second opinion and doing all the tests and then getting some answers.

It's never going to be easy, but I'm not such a bag of misery as I was 2 months ago, when the NHS doctor said she couldn't (wouldn't) help me. I actually got pretty horribly depressed for a while and I knew I needed to make big changes.

Sorry this turned into a life story. Hope some of it is helpful xxx


----------



## elliecain

Left wonderin said:


> Ellie how are you resisting !!!!! And until when ????
> I'm with you welliies , tracky or jeans and sneakers all the way !!!! I'd wouldn't know a designer handbag if it stood in front of me ... Would be totally wasted on me .
> 
> I'd take the sun and RNR though

Agreed! Sun would be awesome right now :) I'm on the verge of booking us a little winter sun break over Easter...

I'm not resisting, I'm chicken!!!!!!!!! If my temp is up tomorrow, I'll poas.


----------



## Fi Last

Ladies, I've been a bit of a lurker in the past week. I'm still playing catch-up at work, and with the inevitable cold that follows a period of stress. But, I have been reading your posts when I can. 

Wish - I'm so, so sorry that this was not your month. My heart was all over the place reading your posts; I really, really wanted it to work out. I know that this cannot compensate for your disappointment, but would it help at all to know what a contribution you've made on this forum? You've been such a support (to me and evidently everyone else here too), and have a warmth that has really made a difference to me in my darkest moments. You will make a fantastic mother one day.

Pothole - I read your post with total recognition: you write beautifully, and your sense of totally unconditional love is remarkable. I too spent time staring in the mirror and wondering what the hell just happened to me, and what I'd done to deserve it. We are only a few weeks apart on our experiences, and we will get stronger again, together. 

Ellie - I'm so sorry about how much pain you've been through, and keeping my fingers crossed for you for this month. Big handfuls of babydust. 

Left - please don't go anywhere, you're a beacon of hope for everyone.

Everyone else: hello, I'm thinking of you, and sorry I don't have time to send you each a message. Love and hugs x

OH and me are going on holiday for a week, to Portugal. It won't be Dubai-hot, but it will be milder than here, and distracting, and we really, really need some time away. No Ritz for us, but a nice-looking Airbnb apartment with lots of good restaurants nearby. Hopefully will help to get me back on track - I'm planning to wean myself off SSRI in the next week or so. In the meantime just waiting for bloods to come back - I had 14 vials taken at the last appointment! - and hoping that all is normal. 

Lots of luck to you all while I'm gone x


----------



## Chipie

Guys, obviously I'm totally rocking it out here in Dubai with my Anya Hindmarch handbag I bought in New York a few years back. However, we live on a farm at home and some days I don't even bother to brush my hair! (most days)

Nice to hear from you Fi, glad you're doing ok. Enjoy Portugal!


----------



## elliecain

I'd gladly take Dubai sun and peace right now! The weather is really odd here in South West England... torrential storms one day, freezing the next.

I don't think anyone was criticising you, Chipie. You sound a bit hurt by what we said... Sometimes it's hard to get nuance across in posts ;) xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

fi - thank you so much, you made me tear up!! enjoy your time in Portugal - definitely on my list of places to go. DH's college roommate who he's still close with is from there (or is 1st generation American, so lots and lots of family there). 

chipie - I just had to google 'Anya Hindmarch' hahahaha! Those look funky! I love the 'farm girl with a funky designer bag' vibe! :)

ellie - I love the changes you've made to feel better about yourself. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow!!!

left - good one! I really do need to drink more water. I drink maybe 1L a day, plus coffee and tea. I have some CoQ10 here but I had stopped after my first cycle resulted in one follicle after I started taking it. Maybe I'll start it up again but it seemed directly related - one cycle with 7 follies and then the next with 1. I'm sure it's not related now - I've had 3 and 5, I think, after that. So whatevs. The doc didn't really weigh in on my theory, I'm sure b/c she doesn't promote anything other than prenatals due to no real scientific evidence that supplements help or not.

Hello to everyone else! I hope you're well wherever you are. :flower:


----------



## Chipie

Ah bless you Ellie, no not hurt at all!


----------



## Star2011

I also want to go to a warm and nice place right now! It's still snowing and so cold here. 

Those are good ideas to relieve stress ladies. I will definitely use them too. I try to meditate when I can. My job is very physical and when I come home I try to do any form of meditation to clear my mind. 

Ellie- I like your will power girl. I am keeping the faith.

Fi and Chipie- Enjoy your holidays.

Wish- I was thinking the same thing too, cutting back on alcohol. We can do this girlfriend! I only had one glass of wine during the super bowl and trying not to have another one this coming weekend. If I do, it will be only one glass.

AF started yesterday evening. I Went for my baseline US and lab work today. Got the green light to start meds. I am starting with Gonal F and Menopur for now until the next check up on Monday.


----------



## Chipie

Star, great news you're on your way with the green light. Good luck!!

Wish, I wanted to answer your question from yesterday regarding the things I'm trying to do to help ttc. When I write it all down like this it makes me sound like a crazy lady and to be fair, I've been trying to conceive since December 2014 and it hasn't really worked for me yet so it's probably not even worth it!

Drink 2 litres of water every day
Hardly drink any alcohol and only during af. I've had 2 drinks in 2016
Cut out caffeine completely 
Try to drink nettle and raspberry leaf tea with added red clover
Wheatgrass and Macca powder in my morning smoothie
I don't eat gluten and very little added sugar
Take multi vitamin, fish oil, vitex
Did take CoQ 10 for about 6 months but it gave me insomnia so I had to stop
Solid 7-8 hrs sleep every night
Acupuncture every 2 weeks
Tried to meditate but struggle to find time to do this
I've just bought a video on fertility massage and started that this week. Its quite nice to do whether it works or not!

Obviously I don't do all of this 100% of the time but try to as much as poss. The thing I'm really bad at is motivating myself to exercise. I do go horseriding and walk to work when I'm in London, but it's probably not enough - I'm super lazy and I just can't be bothered! 

Stress is probably the main thing that effects us but is very difficult to control. I don't have any bright ideas for that unfortunately!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, sorry your appt got moved out. I also am really enjoying acu. It took me a couple sessions, but I do really look forward to them now. The only thing I would add is moderate exercise, but you already know that. I believe coQ10 is not my friend either. My cancelled IUI cycle was the first after starting it. Maybe just a coincidence, but I still stopped it. 

Ellie, dying over here. 

Fi, have fun in Portugal! 14 vials is normal. I think when they did my work up it was 17. Getting over my needle phobia quickly :haha:

Chipie, sounds like you are having a great time and soak up the sun. 

Star, yeah for getting the show on the road! Cannot wait to hear how it goes. 

Hi to everyone else!

Afm, I am waiting to get in the plane to head home. :wohoo: Just hoping to make my connection so I can get to my reconsult appt at 4. So far so good. I am interested to see what my doc says. Other than than just POAS looking for O and we will follow up with an IUI, but still pretty early for me. Last month O was on cd 17/18.


----------



## Nikki5555

Hi everyone I am new to the thread. I am 35 TTC #1. 3rd cycle so far so I am trying to be patient. My sis just found out she is pregnant so I am excited about that. She told me to hurry so we can be pregnant together. Lol well AF due Saturday so we shall see.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - safe travels home again!! please keep us posted on your convo with the doc. Good luck!

ellie - anything or did today's drop scare you away? you're still well above coverline!

star - Happy Stim Day! :) You'll do great! I can't wait to hear how you respond. I have a good feeling about this!

chipie - have you given any thought to rolling in a prenatal vitamin into the mix? You need at least folic acid - that greatly helps egg quality. This is the ONLY thing my doc stands behind, prenatals. I use Garden of Life Raw Prenatals - they were rated as #2 on this list I saw last year as far as quality and true-to-advertised ingredients. 

welcome, nikki - good luck to you and DH! I hope you're able to get pregnant soon and be bump buddies with your sister.

I'm trying to get in for a phone consult instead of having to come into the doc's office. If she can spare 5-10 mins with me between her other appts, that would be awesome. They are working on this, so that's nice of them. AND - apparently phone consults aren't usually covered by insurance. UNLESS you have a failed cycle. I go, 'well, I have lots of those...' and she goes 'yeah, I see your last negative beta was 2/5 so you qualify for this and it's free of charge.' Say what now? So I've been coming into the office - not that it's a huge inconvenience - for appointments that cost money? Sheesh. I wonder how much the tissues have cost that I use there!

Thank you for ALL of the tips ladies - this is really helpful. 
I've dropped my caffeine intake greatly - in my morning pot of coffee, I use one scoop of caffeinated and 4 scoops of decaf. I don't have caffeine any other time.

I'm going to drink more water, start CoQ10 again (for now - let's see how it affects this next cycle), ease up on alcohol (but maybe one drink/day on the weekends - one per weekend is just crazy ;)) and get back to kickboxing AGAIN. 
I'm also going to look into acu. It's funny about stress - I don't FEEL stressed and I don't feel like I have anything to really be stressed about, but I could be holding it all in. My job can be stressful, but I'd like to think I let things go pretty well. I'm definitely the most optimistic person on my team and people don't really ask too, too much of me. So I don't really know if stress is a factor or not, for me.


----------



## Dandi

You might want to try using the Ubiquinol form of CoQ10. I was using it for probably 9 months right up until I started the fertility meds. I went off of them then so that nothing would throw off the cycle, but I like to think that I was helping to preserve the few eggs that I had left until then. =) I used the Ubiquinol QH Absorb brand. 

Welcome Nikki, best of luck!

Ellie, I've been analyzing your chart. Have you tested today? Do you think you could have O'd on day 17 instead? I'm just wondering if the clomid could have pushed it back this cycle based on the spike on 18.


----------



## elliecain

BFN this morning. Just now, fed up with no AF, I pushed cervix really hard and got some brown clumps out (sorry). So looks like she's finally coming. Hope it flows today so I can start Clomid tomorrow.

Welcome Nikki. This thread is very lovely and supporting. I hope your stay is short and you get pregnant really soon.


----------



## Chipie

Welcome Nikki!

Maybe I was using the wrong CoQ10, did anyone else who took it have insomnia? Will try and find your brand Dandi.
I think my multivit I take is a pre- natal Wish, I'll double check. When they run out tho I'll get the garden of life brand if I can. 
Can't believe they've been making you go into the office and paying! Ridic!

Hope you're ok Ellie!!

MDC, get home safely and swiftly :).


----------



## Chipie

We just posted at the same time I think Ellie. Really sorry it's not the news you wanted. I was so sure it was your turn!! Hope you're ok. Don't loose faith, you are one step closer for sure!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, ellie. I'm so, so sorry. :hugs:
This is all just nonsense. I hope AF comes quickly for you too and then you get a new month of hope started, starting with Clomid tomorrow. This is sooooo frustratiiiiiiiiiiing.

dandi - thank you - wrote it down! I'll order that one next. Or maybe now.

chipie - I don't think I had insomnia. it didn't really impact me at all, I don't think.

OH, and I thought of maybe picking up the organic apple cider vinegar again. It's supposed to be really good for you - I was doing it this time last year. A teaspoon mixed with 8oz of warm/room temp water in the morning, and then I would also put a cap-full on my salad. It balances your pH, can clear skin, and a bunch of other good things. I'll pick some of that up soon too. Bragg's is supposed to be the brand and to get it with 'the mother', which is the floaty stuff inside.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I am so sorry :hugs: everyone is right you will get your sticky BFP soon, but I agree waiting sucks a$$. 

Welcome Nikki!

Wish, your plan sounds awesome! I love Braggs apple cider vinegar. I use it all the time. I might be weird but I love the taste of vinegar. I tend to use it is soups (cauliflower or Thai butternut squash). I add it just at the end and it is awesome. Oh yeah, one glass a weekend... women please :winkwink:

Thanks everyone. I am finally home sweet home and waiting in the docs office. Never a good sign when you do not see her car in her parking spot. Hoping that we do not have to wait too long. I am dying to be on my couch with my iPad just chilling.


----------



## Pothole

On Monday one of my darling students passed away. She was17 years old and just such a joy. She was blind, non verbal, in a wheelchair, and tube fed; and you didn't see any of that when she smiled. Oh that girl could light up a room. She smiled with her whole body, and she'd stick her tongue out and laugh so hard her chair shook. Can 2016 be done, please? David Bowie, Alan Rickman, the miscarriage, and now this..I'm just over it. We really need some insanely good news on this board. Or if you UK folks could lend us the Monarchy till November so we can avoid these asinine political ads for the next 9 months, that would certainly make this particular expat happier. 
In ttc news, my hsg is now negative. I have a fibroid or polyp in my uterus that showed up in the miscarriage scan. Once AF shows up, I'll have a sonohystogram to determine which it is, and if we take it out, and if so by what means. And that's about it. Love you all. I promise, I'm getting better and I'm so grateful for your encouragement. It's just been a really sad week.


----------



## elliecain

I am so sorry about your student, Pothole. I'm glad she was so loved and valued.

I agree about the good news needed. This next cycle had better give us all bfps!


----------



## Chipie

Oh Pothole that's really sad. It puts things into perspective a little bit. Whilst we're all desperately trying to make our perfect families, there are a lot of people out there who are a lot worse off than ourselves who are so far away from being able to make their own family but still take pleasures in the life they have. I think I'm just going to be grateful today for my health and the health of df.

Plus I'm sure we'll all get bfp's next cycle!!! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole - :hugs: wow. Yes. You get a do-over for 2016. You should just start signing today as 1/1/16 and just explain to people you give checks to or whatever that you had a really shitty start to the year and you needed to do it. Or say that you follow the Chinese New Year and that started 2/8 - so only (ugh, ONLY) one terrible thing has happened so far this year.
I'm so sorry for your lost student. She sounds like a ray of sunshine. I am not religious but I can hope that she is in a better place, free of the troubling body that she carried around this earth. It sounds like she did what she was supposed to do here - simply bring joy to those around her. I'm glad you had a chance to know her.

mdc - right? one glass!! :rofl: totally kidding, chipie - mad props to you for being able to do that! 
how did the doc go yesterday?

chipie - how's the temping going and such on vaca? are you supposed to O while you're there and make a vacation baby?

ellie - how are you doing? you ok?

star - how's the first day of stims go?

afm - hoping to get in on a cancellation appt next week and still not have to push my cycle out. We'll see. I somehow lost 2lbs overnight - I think the estrace weight is coming off. GOOD RIDDANCE! If I'm not going to get preg, at least I can be thin, dammit!
Booked a cottage up at Bar Harbor, ME for a week in the summer with some friends this year. First summer vacation I'll have had in YEARS. I can't wait. So, again - lots of things to be thankful for and look forward to. 

hello to anyone I missed! :wave:


----------



## Chipie

I don't know where my willpower not to drink comes from Wish, as I used to be a bit of a party girl. That's probably what got me into this mess in the first place though- unmarried and childless at 39! In that respect I've kind of fallen out with alcohol, it used to be my friend and now I'm kinda cross with it if you know what I mean

My temps have been erratic. 36.12 at their lowest and 36.58 at their highest. Is that normal for pre-o? I'm not peaking yet on my o monitor but will probably do tmw and then o on Sunday when we come home. Deffo making that vacation baby! :) 

Hope you get your cancellation appointment, that would be a stroke of luck and it's about time we got some luck on here right?


----------



## Mdc

Oh pothole, I am so sorry for your student. I can see even through you description what a beautiful, happy child she was. I like Wish's idea you get a restart to 2016. 

Chipie, hope your holiday is still going great! My temps are always rocky, so you are not alone there. 

Krasa, I was just thinking about you today and hope you are doing well!

Star, how are the injections going?

Ellie, how are you doing and are you doing clomid again? Are you going to call the doc to see if there are other options?

Wish, I totally forgot to reply I think you are in Sac town the day of my potential IUI. When do you get in again? Yeah for summer vacation! Hope you get an early consult. 

Hi Fi and Nikki!

Hi to everyone else!

This is going to be a book so...sorry not sorry :haha: 

So the doc was about 20 min late, and that is par for the course for her. She just spends what time she needs with patients so it does not bug me too much because she does give me the same attention. First thing she says is all I have been thinking about is your uterus. Ummm...that would sound creepy coming from anyone else :rofl: So she really wants my lining up (thus doing estrogen this cycle). If this cycle does not work she is going to do FSH injections next month or we can do IVF. Very exciting either way. So this month, since ff said I O'd the same day as my positive opk she is going to have a same day IUI. Not their usual, but she says better to be earlier rather than later. I also asked because I read on Dr. Google that the sperm can die much faster or 'swim out' the tubes and she said no worries for us. #1 they see spun down sperm live for a long time even though some references say they die very quick #2 swim out worry- there are plenty of uterine nooks and crannies (now my uterus sounds like an English muffin :rofl: ) no worries there. DH has great levels so I am sure that helps. Also, adding progesterone suppositories bc AF showed dpo 12/13 last time which is early for me. For IVF we get 10k lifetime from our insurance so we want to make sure insurance will cover it (or at least the first part) so that will help us decide FSH IUI or IVF next time if we need to (yeah Feb is going to work). With work travel I think maybe FSH/IUI is the way to go in March. Then I had one final question, my bff is turning 40 and we are all renting a house in Cabo in March so I asked about the Zika virus. I have not heard much talk about it on this board so I am going to do a PSA. 

*****Zika virus****This is a virus spread by mosquitos and it was initially reported in Africa and SE Asia, but has been spreading much closer to he US and now travel notices for pregnant women or those ttc to include the Caribbean and Mexico. It is associated with microcephaly and poor pregnancy outcomes. There are even a couple cases the virus can be sexually transmitted, so DH's also need to be aware. Symptoms of infection only happen 20% of the time and it is not known how long the virus remains in the system, but for those with symptoms (fever, rash, joint pain, etc) usually happen 2-7 days after being bitten by an infected mosquito. There is a lot more information for those interested in www.cdc.gov. Now this is not new, but there is so much unknown for the virus. My doc said best to skip my trip to Mexico, and said (albeit this is probably very conservative IMO) that she suggest me to stop TTC for 12 WEEKS if I went. I do believe she is very conservative, but I do understand her hesitancy. I do not do this to scare anyone (obviously healthy babies are born all the time in infected areas), but just want to make sure everyone is aware so they can do their own research or ask their doctor. 

With that novel, I will close with this. This thread will get on a big fat hot streak very soon! Darn it we deserve it :winkwink:


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

Wish- Did you schedule your phone consultation already? If all is good, when can you start your cycle? If all goes well, my FET is going to end of March or thereabout. We may still be ivf buddies. Maybe? Yay to continue living your life. Summer vacation sounds like a good idea. You will still be early in your pregnancy so I think you can travel.

Mdc- I see you have a good plan in place. I hope that this Feb works for you. But am also glad there is a something in place to fall on to. About the Zika virus, I know a lot has been going on about it but just like you said, I know people also deliver healthy babies in infected area. Is not that I am not concerned about the Zika virus but maybe because I am in health and I have seen a lot of health scares that come and go. The Zika virus scare will come and pass just like other health scares. I think sometimes the media exaggerates these things. But it doesn&#8217;t mean we have to be careless and not pay attention to any new health scare. It's always good to be informed. Thanks for that piece of information on Zika Mdc. 

Chipie- You are so determined with the temping. I am sure when you are back home the temping will be easier. Good luck making that vacation baby. 

Ellie- I am sorry about this last cycle. Yes, this next cycle will bring you your bfp! 

Pothole- I am sorry about your student. She will always be remembered. I am also sorry about the fibroid or polyp. Know that there is always a way to take care of those things. 

Krasa,- Hope all is well.

Fi- Enjoy your vacation.

Nikki- Welcome to the group. All the best this cycle. AF stay away!

Afm, I started my injections on Wednesday night before going to work. It was not that bad as I thought. I did the first day of injections on my own because DH was out of town for work. He did the second day for me. He was scared but he still wanted to do it. The Menopur stings abit but Gonal F can barely be felt.


----------



## Dandi

Star- the end of March sounds so close now! I'm getting excited for you as the countdown begins!

Pothole- I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet student. You've certainly had a rough year and it's about time that a turn around is in store for you. Keep on keeping on and know that it has to get better soon because you've already had your fair share of heartache for the year. 

Mdc- My DH works at the CDC, so all I hear about every night is about Zika and the risk to pregnant women. I certainly hope that a lot of it is an over abundance of caution, but from what I've heard I would take your doc's warning very seriously.I hope the FSH IUI works, but so glad you are ready to think about moving into ivf if the need gets to that point. Progesterone suppositories... (ugh!), good luck! 

Wish- So did you have your phone conversation and still have to go in for an appt next week? I hope they can get things lined up for this cycle. Any idea yet if they'll try something new or keep on with the protocol as it is? Bar Harbor in summer sounds lovely! It will be such a relaxing get away and ease all of the pregnancy symptoms you're going to be having this summer. ;)

Chipie- I hope your relaxing holiday is leading up to the O of all O's and a vacation baby! Relax, soak up the sun, and grow those follies!

Ellie- I hope you're doing ok and that you were able to get right back onto Clomid for this cycle. I do still wonder if you O'd late. As I said, it looks to me like it could have been cd 17, which makes sense with what I've heard about Clomid throwing O back for some people. Maybe throw in some "after" sessions this month just in case there's a late egg to catch! Thinking about you and hoping that this cycle is yours!

Hi to everyone I missed! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! checking back in before I sneak away for the weekend...hopefully! :)

chipie - yeah, don't worry about the pre-O temps (and I'd hesitate to suggest no temping after you confirm you O until around the time you're expecting AF - it'll just drive you batty! but do you what you need to do, of course). Temping is really just to confirm when you O'ed and then you can continue afterwards to confirm a triphasic chart potentially, an implantation dip if you have one, I know someone who actually had an implantation spike!

mdc - yasssss! going to be in Sac-town next Tues-Thurs, BUT - my SVP and another colleague are both flying in with me on the same flight. So I won't be able to sneak away. :( I assume we'll be having dinner one night with the client and one night all together, so that leaves out the nights too. Re: your appt and English Muffin (totally lol'ed at this) - sounds like a really great plan in place. That completely sucks about Cabo, though. What do you think you're going to do? I'd like to think this is a passing thing too. Does anyone say that wearing lots of bug spray and/or Skin So Soft would help just keep the mosquitoes away? like, all I've heard is 'just don't go there' as the precaution.

star - I'm hoping we can still be IVF buddies! yeah, I found that menopur stung more while I could 'taste' Gonal-F. Weird!

So I did get a call about a cancellation I could take next week but it's while I'm on a plane. Dammit! But I'm still at the top of her cancellation list, so hopefully something will work out. And if i do get one, it'll be a phone consultation most likely. But as of now, my appt is still scheduled for 2/29. Bummer.
Went to kickboxing today and almost passed out. But I recovered and made it through but I was definitely a little piqued from it! That's stopping me from going to boot camp tomorrow morning b/c it's going to be a tough one - tons of burpees. Nope!

alrighty, enough yammering by me. Have a great weekend ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Wish. It's pretty complicated this temping thing isn't it! 

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Mdc

Ugh...lining is good but on cd 17 eggs still at 12 and 10 (pretty much the same as cd 15). Ugh....I knew taking estrogen this cycle was going to muck things up. Guess I will keep testing OPKs, but probably going to cancel this cycle. So frustrated I almost want to stop all meds, because I feel like it is screwing with everything. Although maybe lining was always an issue. Doc recommended iui with inj or we could do IVF. I know it is a big jump to IVF, but these eggs are not getting any younger. If insurance will pay I am likely just going to make the jump.


----------



## Star2011

Hello ladies,

Mdc- am sorry that not what you expected today. Its kinda still early. Tomorrow may bring better news. The lining is good though. Do you have to make decision on the iui with injection this cycle if doesnt get cancelled? Know that you have plan A and B just in case. 

I went for my first US and bloodwork after starting stims today in the morning after work. They havent called me with results of my blood work. They call after 5p the days i work night so they dont wake me up. I have 6 follicles measuring between 6-8mm from the left ovary and 7 follicles measuring between 7-13mm from the right ovary. My lining is 4.2. I do have a lining issue too but am still on meds and continuous monitoring of US and bloodwork. After the call today i will know if i continue with the same dose or some adjustments have to be made. Hoping for the 
best.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - ugh, that sucks, I'm sorry. I'm glad your lining is up but I hear ya on the meds stuff. It's all about finding the right dosage and combo so everything plumps and grows at the same time! Dramatic things can happen over a couple of days, though. But does your temp spike mean that you O'ed? I hear you too on not wanting to waste more time on IUI. IVF may be the key. 

star - great follie count! lining at 4.2 I think is expected on the first scan, so sounds like you're up to par! Usually my follies aren't even measurable in the first scan so that's great that you had so many that were. You're well on your way!

chipie - how are your temps doing? O yet?

how's everyone else doing? I'm so tired - we went down into Boston last night for a concert and had a GREAT time. Just didn't get home until around 1am and I had to work today. So I'm dragging butt a little right now! Leaving for CA bright and early in the am as well - I'll try to check in while I'm gone but if I can't, have a great week! Good luck to all of you stimming and O'ing and growing and plumping! :)


----------



## Star2011

Thanks Wish. Have a safe trip. By the way did you get a phone consultation appt or you are keeping your 2/29 appt. I have a question, to Wish or to anybody who did stimming. Did you get any instructions on intercourse?


----------



## Star2011

Forgot to mention, I got a call in regards to my bloodwork. I have some minor med adjustment. My Menopur will be increased to 150 and Gonal F will remain at 225. I will start Cetrotide tomorrow. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Chipie

Star, wow isn't it all so complicated. As Wish says though, it sounds like you're doing well so far. I'll take her word for it, I'm clueless!

Wish- have a good trip. Hope it's not too tiring. Let us know when you're app is.

MDC- sorry you're eggs aren't growing. What size should they be? Shame you might have to cancel, can you do anything so this cycle isn't a waste? Again, I'm still so clueless about all this.

Ellie, hope you're good.

Afm, well I'm full of the good news for once on this thread! Got back from Dubai Sunday and had a pretty busy day yesterday sorting out the house as we've got builders and decorators in at the mo so everything is chaos. We slept in our brand new bed for the first time last night though and it's a super King size- it's amazing. 

Anyway, yesterday I got my first set of crosshairs!!!! Woop! Was so nervous I wasn't going to ovulate, the monitor missed my surge but then Saturday my temp literally SHOT up and has stayed up. Never been so excited to see red lines!! 

Not only that though, I went to my first fertility clinic app yesterday (I've booked in 3 apps at different clinics) and with my AMH being so low and my FSH high, he was recommending only natural IVF or possibly mild IVF. Anyway, they said they'd do a scan there and then to decide which they thought wound be appropriate for me and the scan revealed 5 follicles on my left side!!! It probably doesn't sound a lot but even the doc was surprised with my AMH levels. Apparently my right ovary is very small and only had 1 follicle but my left is doing a pretty good job on its own! Plus he confirmed I'd ovulated from my left and as luck would have it, it's my left side which still has an intact Fallopian tube!! 
All of this good news and I was literally skipping out of the room. He said we could go for full IVF as there's no reason why my left ovary won't respond to the meds.
I'm so pleased, I know it's only a small thing but this is literally the first time I've had good news since I started this process! Have another app today so will see how that goes and then make a decision on how to proceed.


----------



## elliecain

Chipie, that is such great news! It's such a relief when something goes right and the streets are finally aligned in your favour. Maybe this is the month, no ivf needed. Maybe your holiday and the left ovary ovulating will combine to make a baby! :dust:

Star, I'm amazed they haven't given you instructions about that... I can't help, but hopefully the others can. Hope the new med combo does the trick. The follie count and lining sound great.

Wish, CA is California, right? Have a great time! 29th is less than 2 weeks away now.

Mdc, that's so unfair. I wish they could just sort out the meds for you so it all comes together. Let us know what happens.

Pothole, I've been thinking of you lots and hope you are ok.

Afm, cd6 and will take the 5th and last Clomid this evening then I've just got to wait for ovulation. I'm on half term break and sleeping loads which is nice. I've not been temping and am trying not to think about it as much this month, give my head a break from it. I'm sure that won't work after I ovulate, but this week has been easier.
I emailed the consultant but not heard back. I asked about having a scan on CD12 like last time and possibly bringing iui forward to next cycle, if necessary.


----------



## Chipie

Thanks for the baby dust Ellie. Glad you're having a nice half term week. Me too actually as everyone at my work is off looking after their kids which means I've had no emails at all!
Yeah it would be amazing to get a Dubai baby. Trying to think positively.

In the meantime I could start IVF in two weeks! I went to the Lister Clinic today. It's the biggest IVF clinic in the UK apparently and the consultant was like, yeah well why wait, you wanna be getting on with this before you're 40. We'll just start you next cycle on the Antagonist Protocol, starting with 300 of Menopur. I've come out with my head spinning a little bit to be fair. I never imagined this would move so fast. I said I wondered whether this was too much to cope with and a wedding and she said there's never a good time and she recommends we just get on with it...! Gulp. I'm scared.


----------



## sugargully

Hi lovelies! I just wanted you to know you're on my mind and in my prayers. I stalk every day. 

I won't update here, if you're curious visit with me on our graduate page. 
I second Wishe's statement: Keep on
Stimming, Oing, growing and plumping!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, bet you are glad to be back in the saddle soon!

Chipie, wow that is fast! Hopefully this will be your cycle and you can skip IVF all together. 

Wish, have a great time in Sac town. It is hot here! No worries about not getting a chance to meet up. I know how hard it is when you are traveling for work to get away. 

Star, not sure about IVF and intercourse, but for IUI he said bd every 2-3 days starting cd 10. Best sprem results with a couple day break. 

Hi sugar!

So...what do I see when I POAS this afternoon a positive opk! :saywhat: Went in for a US and follie grew 3 mm and still a little small (just over 15) and lining great. Doc asked if the opk was very positive and I really think it was (I suck at reading lines) and the digi agreed. She gave me to option of trigger and IUI or just timed intercourse. I think she thinks it is a long shot, but I chose an IUI for a couple reasons. #1 I have a good feeling about this #2 even if it fails it will still go towards my 2nd and one more before insurance will kick in for IVF and #3 DH is traveling Thurs and Fri so TI is not optimal. So win win as far as I am concerned. DH and I did do the deed this morning because we (ok I wanted it and was way too in the mood :winkwink: ). He even stopped and asked if we should hold off but I said I really think we are out this month. Oops! Hope the sample tomorrow is still strong. Last time with the dual IUI his post wash was still really respectable. I am a little nervous I may be jumping the gun, but this may just be the little miracle success story that won't stop!


----------



## Chipie

MDC - great news! The follie has had a growth spurt! Loving the positivity too, yes to a little miracle story. I'm sure your DH will produce the goods :).

DF doesn't think IVF will fit in with his work next month anyway so it's a Dubai baby or no IVF until May as April is my hen do. Not great timing for IVF but wasn't expecting to be in this position when I booked it.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Dandi

Great news Mdc! So iui today? Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks lovely ladies. Yes....IUI went on without a hitch this afternoon :wohoo: DH levels' we're not exactly superman level (don't tell him I said that. Ha!) but post wash the doc said anything over 10M is great and larger amounts have not necessarily shown better results so we are totally good there. I just hope my little follie that could did or is popping as we speak. I really think I O sooner than most after a positive opk, but man my temps are all on the higher side this month so who knows how post O temps will look like. They told me to take progesterone tomorrow night, but I might wait a couple days of high temps before I start. Progesterone was never a problem before, last LP was short. I would not think just a couple of days will hurt. Might have to do some research on that though. 

Any one that has triggered been super tired 24 hours after? I do not remember feeling this tired last month, but I took a nap this afternoon and I never nap. Maybe it is the clouds and a boring work day instead. Or an early preggo sign...of course I am completely joking but a girl can wish. :rofl:


----------



## Chipie

Glad it went well MDC!! That means we're both in the 2ww. Go us! Hoping and praying!!!


----------



## elliecain

Great news Mdc. Fingers firmly crossed for you xxx

Afm, cd8 and have emailed consultant again to ask about a cd12 scan. It will cost another £150 and I know everyone thinks I'm crazy to spend that unnecessarily but the peace of mind makes it totally worth the money for me. Plus, it stops me going mad knowing I have that to aim for. Does that make any sense to any of you? A whole unmonitored cycle is just too much of an expanse of time to deal with right now. I need to feel like someone else is keeping an eye on the progress...


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

Chipie- I hope you get your Dubai bfp this cycle so you don&#8217;t have to think about ivf in April or May. I am glad you made progress with the ivf appointments though. At least you know where you would like to have it done if you have too. BUT am hoping for Dubai bfp.

Ellie- Did you mention something about a possible IUI? I do hope that you also get your bfp this cycle. May the 2nd Clomid cycle be charm. I hear you on CD 12 scan. You are not crazy and it will make your mind settle knowing what you are working with. I will support you and say go for the scan Ellie. It feels good to be monitored when you are on fertility meds. Enjoy your week off work.

Mdc- FX crossed for this IUI. Stick baby stick. I have never had a trigger before but will soon have one and I will let you know the outcome. 

Wish- Hope you are doing well. 

Hey Sugar and Dandi!

Krasa and Pothole- Thinking about you ladies.

Afm, thankfully my follies are now steadily behaving. The biggest is at 15 and the smallest is still at a 6. Lining is at 8.1. I have another US scheduled for Friday and I will know when I can trigger. Other than that, Its been busy at work and I cant complain.


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Star. I've got about a week to wait until I find out if this month is my month. Otherwise df and I have decided not to wait to do IVF so we'll start straight away. Here's to injecting myself in a few weeks :-/.
Good follie sizes for you though!! 

Ellie did you get your scan booked in?

MDC - any less tired? When is your test date?

Wish we miss you are you back yet?

Hi to everyone else and hope you all have good weekends. We've got friends staying - 3 couples. 2 of the girls are pregnant, just my [email protected] luck. I love them both dearly but I also hate them a little at the moment :-(


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

wow!! lots going on here!!

mdc - :wohoo: for a successful IUI!!! way to go, little follies! I hope that exhaustion was a sign of things to come. ;) Sac-town was great - we had below-zero temps here last weekend and snow/freezing rain overnight Monday, so I was psyched to get out to some warm weather. 3 of us got in around noon on Tues and didn't have to meet with the client until Wed, so we just went out to lunch and then worked in the Courtyard of our hotel in the sun and basked. 

chipie - WOW!! your 5 follies amaze me with your low AMH!! Awesome job, little ones! :thumbup: I hope you don't have to move on to IVF either - a Du-baby? Dubai-by? would be awesome!! Oh and try not to off your friends ;) I tooooootally get what you're feeling right now. But congrats on getting so much good news and hopefully being able to start right away, if needed!

star - I was always told not to have intercourse while stimming. I think it's b/c as the follicles grow, if you have a lot of them, it could be uncomfortable? I'm not entirely sure why. So my poor DH has gone months sometimes... yikes. 

ellie - you're not crazy! do what you need to do to feel you have some control over this, or to keep your mind at ease. It's tough to wait in the FIRST two weeks too! So are you doing IUI or anything or just a clomid-assisted natural cycle? I'm sorry if you've already said...

sugar - thank you for your support, you lurker, you! ;)

Hullo and big hugs to everyone! dandi, pothole, left, krasa...

afm - home from CA (yep, Cali) at about 1:30 this morning. I'm actually not fairing too badly right now. Yay coffee! The trip was great but the rides were long. But I might be able to go back in a couple of weeks for more meetings. 
I was able to get my phone consult with the doc yesterday, which was FANTASTIC! So we don't have to wait a cycle to start again. We're going to do a patch protocol this time, which is really just a normal protocol (back to the menopur and Gonal-F and antagonist Ganerelix or Cetrocide) but instead of suppressing with BCP for 10 days after I get AF, I start an estrodiol patch 7 days after I O this cycle (would normally be 10 but I have such a short LP...). Then after I get AF, I go in for a Day 2 scan to make sure I'm sufficiently suppressed and then start stims after that. I guess using the patch for suppression is a 'lighter' suppression so maybe my ovaries won't be so tired. :sleep:
It was funny - I never hear her laugh (she pretty much always has either bad news or a plan for me) and I'm kinda someone who wants people to be happy and laughing. At Christmas, I sent the office some chocolate-covered strawberries and little cheesecakes. She asked me about it yesterday - 'did you send us chocolate covered cherries or something like that for Christmas? Thank you so much, they were delicious!' and I go 'yeah, well...you guys have kinda become a big part of my life so I wanted to say thank you. JUST THINK OF WHAT YOU'LL GET IF YOU GET ME PREGNANT!!' And she died laughing and then I think felt guilty and was like 'we're trying, Michelle! we're trying!!' :rofl: was nice to see her be human for a second instead of all clinical. :)

So, I'm back to being Positive Polly - what else can you do? :shrug:


----------



## Mdc

Star, sounds like steady growth is working for you. So excited to hear how many follies you have today. 

Chipie, I get how you feel and hopefully your house guests play nice. Tired today, but a 6am conference call will do that to you. :haha:

Wish, glad you enjoyed CA! Very exciting about your new protocol and even better you do not have to miss a beat!

So just hanging out and hopefully tomorrow I get my cross hairs. Then I feel good about starting prog. I just want to make sure it looks like I O'd. If for some reason I did not, I would rather know early than waiting the tww without a hope of it working.


----------



## Chipie

Yey Wish good to have you back! I laughed at your Dubai- by comments :). You've got a knack of making people chuckle it seems!! 
I've no idea what you meant with your IVF plans ha. I'm such a newbie. Maybe I'll learn from experience soon. In the meantime, the plan sounds like a sure fire winner and here's to us all riding on your positive wave for the weekend!!

Oh and I promise I'll try to be nice to my pregnant friends :-/ ;-)


----------



## Star2011

TGIF but too bad i have to work. 

Wish- Glad that you had your phone consultation and we are heading somewhere. You cranked me up with what you told your RE. Wonder what you will get them when get your take home baby. Am curious too:) I am praying that this protocol works. 

Mdc- Here hoping for crosshairs! 

Chipie- c'mon Dubai baby. We are all rooting for you. 

Hello to the rest of the ladies. 

Well, Follies are still behaving. Biggest is at 20, smallest at 10. Lining at 10.1. Trigger set for Sunday night and retrieval Tuesday morning. I am glad i dont have to work Sunday through Wednesday. Can you imagine trying to do the trigger while at work? To make it worse am on my feet most of the time at work so i dont know how i would have done that. 

Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## Mdc

Star, fingers crossed for Tuesday. 

I saw this today and made me laugh, so I had to share. Happy Friday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## elliecain

That made me laugh!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA that is perfect!!

good luck with the retrieval on Sunday, Star!! you'll be PUPO before you know it! Did you say that you are waiting to transfer? Are you transferring 1 or 2? or more? My doc said the other day that she's now recommending that we transfer 3. DH is going to die when I tell him this. My response to her was 'well, we have to actually MAKE 3 to transfer 3...'

Hello to everyone else! I hope you're having a great weekend. It's beautiful here - almost 50 (that sounds weird). Hopefully more of this snow will melt, not that we have a lot. I can't really complain.


----------



## elliecain

I hope the trigger goes ok tomorrow Star.

I'm all booked in for a scan on Monday. I'm voluntarily paying £150 ($216) of my own money for a scan on top of the £600 ($864) I've already forked out but it's worth it if this results in a bfp and a baby. I feel like parting with money means I have more chance of it working somehow. Like I'm proving how much this means to me. I don't spend much normally and I've saved a bit for a maternity leave that keeps being delayed so this is as good a use as any. DH hasn't paid anything at all and that hurts a bit, but he still thinks we've just been unlucky and it will happen. I can't force him to contribute but I hope he doesn't go and buy any more guitars in the near future or I will get very cross!
Since it's the consultant himself doing the scan, I'm going to use the chance to have a bit of a freebie second consultation and make some decisions about future cycles if this one falls. I think a PCT (post coital test to see how my fertile cm and DH's sperm interact - have any of you had that done?) and then iui next.

Anyway, fingers crossed for those of you waiting for procedures, medications and tests.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck with your scan tomorrow, ellie - I hope it gives you some great answers that you're looking for!
I haven't heard of PCT - that's interesting! We use ICSI to fertilize our eggs so regardless of if his sperm hate my eggs, they are stuck together!


----------



## Chipie

Morning ladies. How is everyone?

Ellie, good luck with your scan today, hope everything looks great. Let us know!

MDC did you get crosshairs? How are you doing in general?

Wish, I hope you had a good weekend. Weather sounds nice!

Star, how did trigger go? Retrieval tmw and good follie sizes!!! Good luck!!

Hi to the rest.

Afm, I've started symptom spotting which I hate. I annoy myself. I just wanna go with the flow whatever that will be. What is meant to be will be. AF due end of this week. Some positives to share though:
1. I didn't kill my pregnant friends this weekend, and
2. I got a really good FSH result last cycle, just got the letter through from the NHS. It was 8.3. This has come down loads from 14. I know you're only as good as your worst result but still loving that I'm in the normal range atm (very unusual for me!)
Still preparing to start IVF next week, going to docs today to talk about meds and then viral infections screening tomorrow for me and df. Fun times!


----------



## Star2011

Goodmorning ladies,

Hehehehe that is hilarious Mdc. And that is so true. 

Wish- We may transfer together. I do not transfer until end of March. We are transferring only one. We are participating in a PGS study conducted through our clinic and so we dont have to pay for PGS. One of the condition for the study is to transfer only one which is ok with us because of my recent myomectomy the RE recommends to only have one baby in there for now not to comprise my uterus further. We also dont want to do any selective reduction if we implant more than one. Maybe if there is a next time we will make a different decision. I am praying and hoping this works out. 

Chipie- Stay away AF! Glad you have some appt. planned just in case AF doesn't listen to us. I am glad you didnt harm your pregnant friends:). My trigger shot was done by my DH. I cant believe he is so into this process now and previously he didn't approve it. Am glad we are in the same page when it comes to ivf. 

Ellie- I remember i did that test a long time ago. That was my first test when i first went to my OB about ttc. They called it Sims Huhner test at my clinic. The test was normal and so my Ob did not offer iui. I am sorry your DH is not helping you with all the cost of all these tests and procedures. Have you spoken to him about it? Maybe he doesnt know he has to help financially too. You know our men are sometimes slow in understanding things. All the best with your scan and test. Keep us updated. 

Afm, trigger shot completed yesterday. Now waiting for ER tomorrow. I did a lot of sleeping and relaxing this weekend. I worked Friday night but slept most of the day Saturday then went to a local comedy club which only hosts local upcoming comedians with DH in the evening. It was a good stress reliever to keep my mind away from ivf. We watched a couple of old movies at home on Sunday and finally called my mother sister and one of my close brothers and told them about us doing Ivf. I had not mentioned to any family until this weekend. They very were supportive.


----------



## Star2011

Chipie congratulations on a your FSH level. Thats a good level.


----------



## Dandi

Just popping in to send you ladies some love. I'm stalking daily and following along. It looks like this thread is setting up for a lot of progress in the next couple of months! I'm getting excited!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

ellie - how'd the scan go?

star - ahh - good luck at retrieval TOMORROW, then! I'm glad your family was so supportive - it really helps. I'm very excited that we might transfer together!

chipie - great levels, that's awesome! so much relief when you know your body is back to normal. 
What symptoms are you seeing? not to push the symptom spotting...I'm terrible. I am going to try to be really laid back this time around too, but it's so hard. There's so much build-up to it!

mdc - how are things going in your corner? what dpiui are you now?

dandi - thank you for checking in!! Let's see who your well wishes stick to! :)

It's funny you said that about transferring one. My doc asked (forgive me if I'm repeating) if we wanted to transfer 3 this next time. First response was 'well, we have to make 3 first..'. Second response, internally 'yikes, what if they all take??'; 3rd response, internally 'well, only one has taken so far so chances of all 3 taking are slim to none...so why not?', and 4th response to doc 'sure, let me check with DH'. So I guess we're transferring 3 this time, should we be lucky enough to get 3.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, how did the scan go?

Chipie, wow what a difference! I did not think the levels could change that much. Did they give you any insight?

Star, so excited for your ER!

Wish, too funny I am sure your DH's sperm loves your eggs :winkwink: 

Hi Dandi!

Wish, oh 3!!!! You got this (and that one...and the other one)!!!

Afm, not sure WTF is going on. I spotted quite a bit this weekend, and had even what I would call a light flow on Sat. Queue...major melt down on Sat before going to my niece's first birthday party. Thankfully it did stop, but I think it was the progesterone. I am guessing I did not ovulate so my body was just resetting. I have a call in to the doc because I am wanting to do a inj cycle next month which of course requires a prior auth for the med, so hoping prog will keep it at bay for a couple days so I can get ready. I will have to likely take next month off bc of travel, so I really hope I can squeeze this month in. I did find a wonderful series called 'Call the Midwife' in Netflix. It is a little sadomachist of me to watch bc of all the little babies, but I am officially hooked.


----------



## Dandi

Love love love "Call the Midwife"! When you're done with that, start watching "One Born Every Minute". I think staying in baby mode mindset is good luck!


----------



## Chipie

Ah sorry MDC. That's rubbish. Hope the doc gets back to you so you can do a cycle before you have to go away. 

And Wish, I'm not even going to tell you what my symptoms are they are so stupid. Apart from I am exhausted! But we did have a busy weekend. And I even drank 2 glasses of champagne- that takes my booze tally for 2016 to 4 drinks. Need to have a word with myself ;)

Not seen call the midwife, could not watch that at the mo. Got invited to the baby shower of one of my preggo friends from the weekend. Already thinking up excuses not to go!


----------



## elliecain

Wish and Star - fingers crossed lovelies!
Mdc, seriously...??? Your body is being a b***h again. Not fair. I love Call the Midwife and the latest series is on BBC1 on Sundays at the moment. It's great!!!
Chipie, that's awesome about your FSH. 

Afm, my body is also being really mean. 
My day had the potential to be so great. I had a positive opk and tons of ewcm.
The scan showed a lining of 12.7 and 2 left side follies of 18 and 26.
Unfortunately, this was all irrelevant because he'd already found a polyp. He's said we're not totally out this month, but my chances are reduced. If it doesn't work, I'm to take the third lot of clomid when af starts and have another scan next month. If it's still there, I have to decide whether to go on NHS waiting list or pay a crazy sum to get it out privately.
I'm already planning a private hysteroscopy next month. Bye bye savings.

I had a major meltdown, toys thrown out the pram, screaming at DH, accusing him of all sorts of things, hitting out at my body with anger and frustration at its uselessness (I know, crazy). It was not pretty. Then I decided to grow up and apologised to DH and ate the food he prepared for me and now I'm going to have some sex I really don't want just in case there is a slim chance this polyp is minor and irrelevant...


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, ellie - your body is so primed for this! how big is the polyp and where is it?? why is it such an issue? I had one too but it wasn't a big deal and literally took 30 secs for them to yank it off. I guess there are probably tons of different kinds but...ugh...i'm reaching for you! I'm glad you were able to get it out of your system. This whole thing just SUCKS!

mdc - same for you! Though....your chart does look pretty awesome. When would you have O'ed if you did? It could have been implantation, just a heavier one with maybe leftover stuff from last AF. Please keep us posted if you call the doc, on what they say. What kind of progesterone are you doing? Just a story - my aunt, who is only 6 yrs older than me, told me that she had a full on period when she got preg (after an IUI) with my cousin. She actually got hammered too, she was so upset. Lo and behold a few weeks later, she wasn't feeling well so she went to the doc and she was like 7 weeks preg. And my cousin is fine, she's a super kid. So think happy thoughts!!

chipie - you're allowed to have 4 drinks in 2 months ;) I had 4 drinks this weekend and was proud of myself. And I only had the last one, just the one on Sunday, so it didn't go bad (the worst part about drinking wine). I did have a glass with my meal tonight at the hotel (traveling again) but I'm not even finishing it. I have tea now.

right??? 3???? hey-zeus, watch us end up with triplets!
I am ready to get this show on the road, that's for sure. I had bloods done today to test for my LH surge (b/c most people get it on cd14, but noooo, not me!) but I am not expecting it until Thurs or so. Anywayyyyy....nothing else exciting here. 
Hoping for good things for everyone - nothingness polyps, and a heavier than expected implantation bleed!


----------



## Pothole

So much to catch up on, so only sending general love and we'll wishes right now. AF showed up this morning and I'm okay. In a really weird way, I needed it to happen this week. This is the week we would have announced. And I certainly wouldn't have thought that having my period would make it easier, but it does. I'm moving again. I felt so stalled out in the wait. I am starting bc on Thursday in anticipation of FET, but I have a sonohystogram on Monday to check the status of the polyp/fibroid. So FET is a tentative go, based on those results. That's all for now. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## krasavitsa147

Popping in briefly as well. Have been afraid to update, I don't want to bring grief and fear into the positive environment here. 

I lost my mom early last month. It was completely unexpected so I am still trying to get my head around that happening on the heels of that horrible IVF cycle. 

I did go into another stim cycle last week, but I feel like I am sleepwalking thru it. That may be a good thing. Keeps the hopes from getting up i guess. I retrieve Friday and so far things look more homogenous than last cycle, lots of follies again, but closer in size to each other and I guess that is good but the proof would be in the euploid pudding. we shall see.

Love to all of you retrieving, on bc, waiting to see the doc, tww-ing, getting ready to O ing and anyone else fitting none of the above descriptions.


----------



## Star2011

Hi Girls,

I will do personals later. I am still drugged up. 

Retrieval went well. Everyone was so nice. I went in for 11:30 and was out in the recovery area by 11:50. We retrieved 16 eggs. I will be waiting for the call tomorrow on how many fertilized. Am taking a break from shoots for a while now. I am still loopy from the anesthesia. Am also blotted and having some minor cramps.


----------



## Star2011

Am so sorry about your Mother Krasa. Many thoughts of comfort and peace to you.


----------



## Left wonderin

Krasa sending my sincere condolences to you and your family on the loss of your mum . I'm so glad you came by , don't ever ever feel you need to stay away . This is a place that you can share good and more importantly when you feel bad and need support I'm sure the others agree . Please take good care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh krasa...:cry: I'm so very sorry for what you've had to go through. I can't fathom losing my mom, I can't even put myself in your shoes. Tight squeezy e-hug for you - how awful to have those back-to-back tragedies. i'm so happy to see at least your nose is above water. Stay with us. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - 16 is wonderful!!! congrats!!! please keep us posted on the fert report and such.

pothole - so happy you've found a sense of closure with AF coming on. Guess she is good for some things! My fingers are crossed for an easy sono so you can schedule the upcoming FET - how many do you have to transfer/will you transfer?


----------



## sugargully

Krasa I'm so sorry for your loss. Take it day by day. I don't blame you for being in a fog. My thoughts are with you. Best wishes on the TTC front too.


----------



## elliecain

Krasa, so much love my sweet. It's a terribly hard thing to go though and know that we are here for you every step of the way. xxx


----------



## Chipie

Pothole, good to hear that things are moving on for you. I hope you've had all your bad luck for this century and your sono- thingy goes well and you can go ahead with your FET.

Krasa, sorry to hear about your Mum. Life can be very cruel. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Star- 16 eggs! Nice work! My consultant said I'd be lucky to get three. Hope you're feeling more with it now and good luck for the next stage.

Afm, af is due tomorrow and I would normally expect some spotting today but nothing. No pregnancy symptoms either though. I feel rough and I've got a sore throat so I'm feeling really sorry for myself. My temps dropped twice in 2 days and then I left my thermometer at home and I'm now away working in London so I can't even temp anymore!

Come on Dubai baby!

If af is late (and I'm not preggo) I won't be able to start ivf for two weeks because df isn't available when I'm likely to be doing ER. So I'll have to go on bcps. She'll be late this month for sure, she never does what you want her to do the witch ;) 

Those who've gone through IVF, how long did you stim for? Has anyone stimmed for as long as 2 weeks or more?


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, omg that is so awful to hear. You (and DH) have been through so much and I agree you do not have to feel that you need to stay away from posting unless you need a break. We are here for you through the bad time just as much as the good times (which by they way you deserve). Sounds like ER is on the right track and good luck!

Chipie, I hope AF stays away! When I got my BFP my temps dropped so I would not worry about them and glad the thermometer is at home. So weird that you can totally schedule your IVF cycle around when your/DH's availability. Good thing we have modern science!

Ellie, ugh sorry about the polyp. I am hoping it does not interfere. I know it seems crazy that one little lonely polyp could interfere with a whole uterus to implant on. I think sometimes docs see anything as a really big obstacle to implantation. Sorry about DH not being on board with the financial stuff. They sometimes just don't get it. 

Wish, I am on prometrium 200 at night so not a terribly high dose, but for me must be enough to keep the witch at bay. Likely why my temps look good. Do you get LH levels today also? I am a late O'er also, docs should just listen to us. 

Pothole, so glad you are healing mentally and physically. Good luck with the sono. Not the most pleasant thing, but not bad either. How may embies will you implant this time?

Star, 16 embies that is great and cannot wait to hear how many fertilized. 

So just hanging out waiting. So my RN did finally call back and start the process of getting my inj prior authed so I can get them ordered. She just left a message so I did not get to talk to her about the spotting, so right now just keeping up with the prometrium and when I talk to her next see if I should just go off it now or keep taking it. I guess what is another week. We have our tax appt today so show us the money. Actually I usually aim for very little back (govt not getting interest on my $$$ :haha: ), but DH always tries to get a lot so combined last year it was somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - fertilization report??

chipie - c'mon Dubai-by!! I so hope this worked out for you!! and yes, I've stimmed for 14 days before. For some reason, I am thinking even 16 at one point? I can't remember for sure. That seems too lengthy to me. But definitely 14. All depends on how you respond and when your doc wants to call it a cancellation.

mdc - so your IUI was on the 19th, right? your chart actually looks like it's starting to be triphasic...and your spotting/bleed was right before your last spike. Innnnnteresting..... And yeah, bloods on Monday - wasn't surging. NO KIDDING!

So since I had to go on another trip Mon night-last night, I just started using OPKs. Forgot how damn expensive those things are! So no surge yet - guess it will be tomorrow. Hopefully anyway. I hope this CoQ10 isn't keeping things at bay like I originally thought last Sept! That would just be weird. So yeah, still nothing going on here.

Another trip scheduled to go back to Sacramento, mdc! :plane: This time, i'll arrive on a Sunday - with a coworker - but maybe we could meet up somewhere? How far are you from there again? if it's a couple of hours or more, that would stink and prob not be worth it. Let me know!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, good luck with the OPKs. I switched to the cheapie ones because my doc recommended it, but of course I use the digitals as a back up bc I suck at judging lines. :haha: Yeah for a trip, what Sunday do you land? Btw, I hate Sun business travel. I am only about an hour away sans traffic, so if it works out I am here it is totally doable!

My iui was on the 17, and so far based on temps ff pushed it out. I did just change the settings and it does look a tad triphasic. Still in high doubt because of the light bleed on Sat. TMI...It started off spotting brown, but after a tampon's volume I do believe it was closer to a light pink/brown bleed then the progesterone stopped it. Although I am only on 200 of prometrium so not sure if that is enough to delay AF that much. Guess we will find out on Wed. Just found out DH is traveling next Thurs - Wed and now, and shocking I know :rofl:, I am anxious about starting inj and O'ing really early when he is gone. It is bloody hard to find a usual iui/inj calendar on line. Either way a BFP this month (yeah right) or iui/inj I need the b*^ch...sorry I mean witch...to stay away until at least next Wed. My new slogan 'Hell no we don't want no stinkin Flo'.


----------



## Chipie

MDC, im loving how Wish is getting all positive for you and you're like- yeah right! Imagine if she is right. How exciting would that be!! Keep believing!! 
I know what that trying to plan procedures round df/dh is like. Why can't they just be available, we have to be. Although a trip away sounds like it's unavoidable. 

I'm in bed with the most unbearable pains so I think I'm out this month. Will keep you posted. Obviously I'm like half a day late so I'll have to delay ivf for two weeks until df is available. He's gone off on another trip today on his stag do to the French Alps skiing so I'm all on my own all weekend with 75 wedding invites to write out groan. I was kind of ready just to get on with sticking needles in myself to be honest but now I'll have two weeks of limbo to endure knowing its his fault we are waiting. How frustrating


----------



## Chipie

Definitely out. Jeez if I can't get pregnant this month with everything in my favour then I definitely can't do it naturally. Oh well, onwards and upwards, drugs it is


----------



## elliecain

Sorry Chipie. It's such a horrible feeling when she turns up and it's hard being on your own. Is there someone you can spend the weekend with?

Krasa, still thinking of you and hoping you are ok. Please don't feel you can't post whatever you want to say. We are here for you.

Mdc, fingers crossed that the bleed meant nothing bad. Your temps do look rather good.

Wish, I hope you surge soon.

Afm, DH and I are going to Cardiff tomorrow, to see the 6 Nations rugby Wales v France match. I've never been to a rugby match, but DH is such a Wales rugby fan so I got him these tickets for his birthday last December. We've finally sorted out parking and we're staying with his sister afterwards. She lives on a barge and we will stay in their camper can. It should be quite fun... I just hope it's not too cold this weekend as I'm trying to look after myself and little fertilised eggy might be trying to implant in a few days. I hate being cold and I seem to feel it so much more than everyone else. I especially enjoy putting my cold feet on DH's back in bed because he's like a hot water bottle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - der, that's what I meant. I was looking below at your cd, not the day of the month above. And yeah, I suck at seeing lines too so I just went with the digi. $7 cheaper for the digi with just the circle and the smiley instead of the flashing smiley in between. 
I'll be in Sac at 11:20-ish on 3/6. I'm virtually free for the rest of the day - one coworker will be with me but he'd prob be psyched to have a nap. And the rest aren't coming in until that evening, so we'll meet for dinner.

chipie - ughhhhhh, i'm sorry!! it's so annoying, really. Drugs are good - here, try this Menopur...:devil:

ellie - what a fun weekend planned! I've never watched rugby either, but I think I'd like it. Worth a weekend to check it out, anyway! have a great time!

I have to work some this weekend, i think. We don't have much for other plans, which is ok by me. It's going to be warm again so I'm happy about that. I went out for a run today b/c it was 60 degrees outside! It felt really good, even though I had to walk a few times (stupid hills). I think I might be surging soon b/c there was a lot of cm after this run. WOO!


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, ugh about the witch! My DH had to do the addressing of the wedding invites my penmanship sucks. Even my mom commented that I must not have addressed them because they looked too good. :haha: Since DH is gone doing his stag thing I think a glass or two of vino are in order this weekend. Although you have been so good in 2016, your call :winkwink:

Ellie, rugby sounds fun. I watched the final match of the World Cup and it was fascinating! Say nice and toasty...maybe some feet warmers in your socks at night. 

Wish, next Sunday is wide open so it totally works for me. :wohoo: I will PM you. Boo for having to work this weekend.


----------



## Chipie

Ah thanks guys. It helps to know you're thinking of me. I don't know anyone nearby Ellie apart from the future in-laws, probs won't hang out with them. Will call a few friends over the weekend tho. Good idea MDC, I'll probably have a large gin tmw and a big bar of chocolate. Then get stuck into wedding prep as there was a time when I was really excited about getting married until all this ttc [email protected] took over my head.

Enjoy rugby Ellie. I've been to Cardiff to watch Wales. The atmosphere in the stadium was amazing. It was crazy when they ran on the pitch, all noise and fireworks. It was really fun and I'm not even really into rugby


----------



## elliecain

Mdc and Wish, I'm really jealous that you are meeting up, I wish I could come along too but it's a bit far...!!! I hope you do manage to meet :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi guys .. Sorry I've been a bit of a quiet cheerleader have been really busy finishing up work but now its done !! 
Chipe sorry she didn't stay away .. But remember every cycle even the ones she arrives on is one closer to the one where she won't :hugs: make it a HUGE GIN and chocolate

Mdc and wish your meeting up IRL ??? I'm so so jealous . Have a beer or wine for me . You guys need to come on holidays to Ireland so I can meet up too .... Its only a little trip for you well acustom travellers ;) 

Ellie the rugby sounds like fun :) the trick re the cold is not to let the cold get in on you . Stay warm from the beginning . Light layers and lots of them is better then one heavy coat . 

Big hello to everyone else , ill catch up with personals later . I have to run and go vote oh is waiting !!! Our general election is on today :) xxxxxx


----------



## Dandi

Chipie, I think your plan sounds perfect. Gin and chocolate can get one through most anything. ;)

Krasa- thinking of you. :hugs:

Ellie, a rugby game sounds like so much fun! I normally don't like crowds, they make me feel claustrophobic and nervous, but sometimes they add to the excitement... like at ball games! Have fun and stay warm!

Wish and Mdc, I think we're all jealous. You guys will have to take a selfie to share with us or something. I hope you can pull it off so you can meet up!

Yay Left for finishing up work! 95 more work days for me... not that I'm counting or anything.


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

I am sorry i have been MIA for the last 2 -3 days. 

I received a call that 9 eggs fertilized. Next call is next week Monday. I will do my transfer March towards the end of March. 

I have been cramping and to make it worse i went back to work a day after my retrieval. I went back to work Wednesday and Thursday night. Just stopped by here to give update you briefly before i go to sleep. Basically the last 2 day have been sleeping and work. Its been hard taking a dump(excuse my language). My lower abdomen has been sore and tender. Feel like my ovaries are about to explode. Am still bloated from Tuesday retrieval.


----------



## Mdc

Happy Friday/Saturday to everyone. 

Chipie, glad I could be a bad influence on you :haha: Enjoy your Gin and chocolate. 

Left, IRL is on my bucket list so I do see a BnB reunion is the future :winkwink: 

Dandi, WHAT?!?! 95 days to go...that is just bananas. 

Star, first congratulations on 9 follies fertilizing. Quite a brood you are getting ready for :winkwink: Sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable and I hope you get a couple days off just to relax and take care of yourself. 

Krasa, I think your ER is today, so good luck! 

Hi to everyone else Wish, Pothole, Ellie, Fi, and anyone else I missed. 

Tick tock, no witch (dpo 9....so duh I would hope not) and just trying to chill. The progesterone is really making me bloated and tired, but I will take it if it keeps the witch at bay. I did get a call the RN called in my meds to my specialty pharmacy. She did not say what it would be, however I am guessing Follistim or Menopur (or also called the :devil: juice I have heard). I am starting to have dreams about giving my self the first inj, so I am guessing those nightmares will continue until at least the first one. Maybe a 1/2 of wine will be required prior to the first one. Burning I am fine with it is the damn poking that gets me, but I will just need my big girl panties on because once I get knocked up I will have to keep on sticking on :haha:

I am headed to wine country tomorrow for my SIL's bday (just a couple sips for me) and then the Oscars on Sunday (I love making apps to nosh on and we always bet on the winners to make it interesting), so I am ready for the weekend.


----------



## Chipie

Hey Star! Congrats on the 9 eggs being fertilised. Great number. Sorry you're not feeling great yet. I want you to rest and take it easy but it sounds like you've got to work! Take it easy anyway.

Hope everyone else has good weekends


----------



## Chipie

MDC think we posted at the same time. What do they call Menopur? The devil juice?? Oh noooo that's what I'm starting on - 300 which I think is quite high due to low amh. I'll be injecting too in a few weeks, not having nightmares just yet but eek I guess they will come. Ffs not feeling very poz today


----------



## Mdc

I am not an expert by any means, but I think it stings a bit more than the other FSH agents. I am likely over exaggerating the devil part because I am such a phobic of injections, so I would not worry.


----------



## Chipie

Oh haha I thought you meant it made us act like devils. Ok so it's going to sting. I think I can handle that, I'm not tooooo bad with needles (famous last words)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

be jelly - mdc and I are totally meeting up!! ;) I wish you all were closer - how much fun would we have?? I'm totally down with meeting up in IRL too - it's probably just as close for me as CA is!

menopur is stingy - the needle is actually so tiny you can barely feel it but when you push in the meds, you feel a slight sting. Just do it as quickly as you can bear and get it out of there. Pinch the skin first too so it helps with any needle pain and some of the sting. You ladies will be fine! :bodyb:

star - great # of eggs fertilizing!! That's awesome!! You'll have plenty to freeze, I hope. I'm sorry that you're still backed up - that was the biggest thing for me too. Drink lots of gatorade and throw in some prune juice. You'll be good in a couple days.

chipie - ohhhh no! Please don't let this TTC crap get the best of your wedding planning! You only have (hopefully) one time at that! As you can see, TTC'ing can be an ongoing adventure. That's a lot to have on your plate at the same time. 

krasa - good luck with your ER!!

hello to everyone else!

no surge again this morning but I actually figured out last night that it wouldn't be good timing for me to surge any earlier than tomorrow anyway. Based on that, I'll need a day 2 suppression check and that could be my last day in CA, so I'll have to ask if a day 3 will be ok to have. So I'm stuck between being concerned that I'll have a cd20+ surge (is it the damn CoQ10?!?!?) and being ok with it b/c of timing. Or maybe an anovulatory cycle, and then what?? jeez...


----------



## Chipie

Ouchy Wish, thanks for the description though. Better to be prepared. Can't a bit of ice on there first help at all? I've resolved myself in my head that I'm aloud one more evening of wallowing in self pity (gin + chocolate) then I get up tomorrow and get on with it, put some loud music on and get on with these wedding invites.

Could be loads of things that delayed your surge presumably Wish. Maybe your body is doing exactly what you want it to for once in terms of timing!


----------



## Star2011

Chipie- my stims were 12 days long. 

Mdc and Chipie- i was also so anxious for the shots, especially Menopur. I used the ice, squeeze, quick shot method! It wasn't that bad at the end. Good luck ladies. 

Wish- Did you find out if day 3 suppression is ok? Are you using the same protocol. Am sorry if you had mentioned this earlier. 

Ellie- I am sorry for the polyp. Hope it doesn't hinder you this cycle. Have fun at the rugby game. 

Krasa- all the best with ER today. 

Mdc and Wish- Enjoy each other company when you meet. Am also jealous. 

Afm, am feeling much better this afternoon. I actually enjoyed my lunch when i woke up. 

Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I haven't asked yet - I'll wait until I get my surge smiley-face and then ask :) 

not the same protocol as last time (sheesh - keep up!! :haha: totally kidding) - doing a 'patch' protocol this time around. So about a week after I ovulate, I start to apply an estrodiol patch every other day for a few days. This is in lieu of BCP for the suppression part of things and I guess we don't even wait for AF. From what the RE said, this might help to not suppress my ovaries so much - maybe we'll have a better response. This particular protocol is supposed to be good for those of us with DOR.
The day after I start the patch, I actually have 3 daily shots of antagonist - cetrotide or ganirelix. 
AF will start probably on the 3rd day of those or 10dpo like usual.
cd2, I am supposed to go in for my suppression check, and THEN I'm going to start with the same protocol I was on for cycles 1 and 2 - 150 menopur and 450 gonal-F.
According to this schedule I have next to me, which is making me laugh and laugh, I'm supposed to be done with that by Day 5!! :rofl:
At least that's when monitoring starts. I assume I'll have to stim for double that.
But then another round of antagonists, trigger and retrieval.


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Friday girls-I'm going to try personals, post-anesthesia, for the first time in like a month, so forgive me if I get everyone all messed up!

First, to everyone. Thank you for the love and support shown after I shared news of my Mom. I miss her so much it hurts, she was my best friend outside of DH. But there is comfort in knowing that she did not have to become elderly and crippled, or suffer a terminal illness. But I would give an arm and leg and whatever else for just five minutes holding her hand one more time. :cry:

Chipie-Hi, and a very belated welcome to you. You asked about stim length, and in both my cycles I stimmed for eight days and triggered on the ninth. Menopur, in my opinion, stung and burned like a you-know-what. And it seemed like it would only go out of the syringe so fast-no matter how hard I pushed, it just would not go faster. 300 i think is on the higher end, but i think they will go as high as 450, so if the 300 doesn't cut it for you, there is wiggle room. Can't remember if it was you or Mdc talking about Follistim, but it is a piece of cake. The needle in the pen is so fine I could barely feel it going in. You will be just fine!

Mdc-you will do great with the injectables. They really aren't bad at all. Heading to wine country sounds like a good way to spend tomorrow-assuming I don't take any Tylenol tomorrow, I may join you in spirit. Or would that be joining you in spirits? I don't know.

Wish, extremely jealous that you and Mdc are going to have some face time! That is very cool indeed. I have never heard of CoQ10 having that effect-too weird. I have been taking it about a year and didn't really notice any of the effects that they say it might have-like making it difficult to sleep, etc. 

Dandi-wow, only 95 days?!?! Seems like just yesterday we were counting down that TWW with you! I'm very excited for you!

Pothole. So much love to you, my friend. My heart goes out to you at this time. I think maybe my mom has some room on her lap for your little one(s). I am praying for the best for you with your sono and upcoming fet. I wish I could hug you right now. I hope that your work and that your very special Dude are providing some comfort for you. You are needed and loved by so many.

Star-That is a very good number. Statistically speaking, you can expect to have roughly 50% of whatever makes it to blast to be euploid. That is a great thing that you can be involved in a study so you don't have to pay out of pocket for it! I am glad you are feeling better today-it seemed like it took me about a week to feel back to something resembling normal after my last retrieval. 

Ellie, sorry to hear about your polyp. Doesn't it seem sometimes like it is just hurdle after hurdle? Geez. I think I remember reading some pages back about you being concerned about polycystic ovaries. I have those too and it just means there is greater than 10 or 12 (depending on which definition you use) antral follicles on each side. In short, a polycystic ovary has lots of antrals, but not the hormonal changes that pcos does. You probably have a very good ovarian reserve yet.

Left and Sugar, good to see your updates. :) You give me hope.

Anyone else I forgot-Hi! And have a wonderful weekend.

afm, retrieval this morning went pretty well. The last scan had 32 follicles, and were much more homogenous in size and development. They ended up with 21 eggs, 18 of which are mature. They think I ovulated a number of the larger ones. I was not down-regulated for this cycle, and since I have aggressive, bully-like, warlord ovaries, some of the follicles just took that trigger shot and ran with it. (Charge! There is no drug that can hold us down!!) I'm ok with the number that they have to work with. Pretty similar to last time. I feel pretty well, actually-not nearly as sore and bloated. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


Have a great weekend, girls. Much love to all you amazing women.


----------



## Mdc

Chipie and I will be squeezing and icing buddies. :haha:

Wish, that is quite a protocol, but glad they are changing it up. Are you doing pgd?

Krasa, you are always funny, but especially funny after anesthesia. I can hear your ovaries saying make a break for it...run little follies run. :rofl: Yes, you are so allowed to be in 'spirits' with me. 

I am getting a pedi right now and may I just say I have a love/hate relationship with them. I am so ticklish it is like torture with all the scrubbing, but the foot rub is heaven.


----------



## Chipie

You didn't stim for as long as the others then Krasa but then you do have superovaries!! 32 follicles! My old things only dream about numbers like that and my right one is practically retired after they think they've cut the blood supply to it after my ectopic surgery. I reckon I'm probably in for a longer stim. I'm only aiming for 3 eggs if I'm lucky.
MDC I'm not going to be sticking myself until the week after next but yes hopefully we can winge and moan about it together ;). Just a waiting game now, how frustrating. Enjoy your pedi, I should have done something like that this weekend with df away.


----------



## sugargully

Just popping in to say YES, I'm super jelly of you Wish and MDC for meeting up! It would be awesome if we all could do that at some point. You guys have to post a pic of your meetup or at least a foodporn pic of the treats you're enjoying! 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Chipie

Hi girls, how was everyone's weekends? I've been a bit down actually. Think getting af hit me quite hard this time and with df being away all weekend and being on my own, found it pretty difficult to motivate myself to do anything or speak to anyone.

Anyway I told work I'm starting IVF this morning and they've been super supportive so that's made me feel loads better. I even made my boss cry, I've got a bit of a habit of doing that to her with my tragic stories! 

Now I'm off to acupuncture this afternoon so will no doubt be totally zen after that and all good. Plus df home tomorrow yey


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls!! How's everyone doing?

krasa - sooooo good to hear from you! you are totally hysterical, I 2nd what mdc said. 32 - that's incredible and my follicles are jealous once again. Chipie and I will just have our few total follicles cheer all of yours on! :)

mdc - ugh, I need a pedi in the worst way. Actually thinking about getting a mani/pedi on Saturday before my flight to CA so i can be client-ready (at least they'll see my fingers). My BIL and SIL are coming over that day, though so we'll see if I can squeeze it in. To answer your question - not doing PGD. I think PGD would be covered but PGS is what gives you the best answers, and that would be out of pocket. We can't afford both meds and that out of pocket so we'll let nature take its course and just pay for the meds.

chipie - I'm sorry you were feeling so down. Try not to let this get into your head too much. I find that I can get into a very weird spiral of analysis, wishing, hoping, setting expectations, etc and then when AF comes or whatever, I'm sad but then I feel like my head comes out of that fog and I wonder how the hell I got there in the first place. (and it happens just about every month!) I'm really going to try to remain sane this time around.

sugar - haha - 'jelly' cracks me up. I've now been singing 'Bootylicious' in my head. We'll post something, for sure!

So chipie reminded me - I have my first Acu appt today too!! I hope I'm all zen after it. That would be lovely. I'm so excited.

I got my surge on Saturday, so now.....if I start AF next Tues, I'm screwed with the day 2 scan I'm supposed to have. Do I....lie? and say I started on Wed so my 'new' day 2 is Fri? do I ask about coming in on day 3 and screw everything up? I'm pretty sure my follicles will be suppressed - we're talking about ME here...

thoughts?


----------



## Chipie

I'd love to help you Wish but as usual for me, I've no idea what's going on. What's the risk with starting on Tuesday? Is your 2 day scan booked for the wrong day then?

I'm totally zen after acupuncture, it was amazing


----------



## elliecain

Wish, I can't help you there but I'd probably be honest. If it messed things up, I'd be so annoyed with myself. Good luck.

Mdc, were you testing today? Any news? FXed xxx

Chipie, it's horrible. I'm really sorry it's making you feel bad. I totally understand. Every month I seem to reach a new low and I vow not to let it get to me the next month but it does. :hugs:
I'm glad the acupuncture was relaxing.

Everyone else, lots of love and hugs xxx


Afm, I'm quite uptight this evening... I posted on my diary and people think I might be rushing in, but I'm past the point of no return now after agonising about it this morning and waking DH up to talk it through one last time... 
I'm having a hysteroscopic polypectomy tomorrow night under general anaesthetic. It's costing me £2,085 ($2,900), which is a big chunk of what I've saved for maternity/IVF.

* It is likely that my polyp is preventing pregnancy and may have caused the cp in September, so I want it gone asap.
* Lots of women with unexplained infertility get pregnant soon after this procedure: 60% as opposed to 25% who don't have it. This is higher when the polyp is bigger like mine, 12x7.9mm. 
* FWIW, my research has shown me that larger polyps have a greater risk of being cancerous too, so even more reason for getting rid of it and getting it tested asap.
* The NHS waiting list is at least 18 weeks, so wait until June/July at least. Not happening!
* If I waited to see if it went on its own, I'd have to get it done in a month which would mean next month's a bust too, as he's taking away the lining.
* I have the money and it can't be used for maternity if I don't get pregnant and have a baby!!!
* He has a space tomorrow evening, around 6/7pm here (1/2pm EST)

Do you understand why I'm doing this? I hope so. My heart jumped into my mouth when I read my diary comments just now and I felt sick. They didn't say I was wrong, just that they'd probably wait a cycle to see if it went on its own...


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, sorry you were feeling down, and we all have been there. Either way you slice it the witch always disappoints. Glad acu made you zen! If needed I will start my inj until later this week, maybe early next so we will be poke buddies. :haha:

Wish, enjoy your acu! It took me a couple sessions to really enjoy it. It is a little painful on the checkbook, but it feels like a mini spa treatment for me when I go. As for suppression I heard day 2-3. Hard question to answer, but I think even day 3 would be fine because what some people consider spotting could be what some consider day 1. I guess worst case if you do not tell them you are really cd3 that they would think you are not suppressed, and maybe do lupron?

Hi to everyone else!

I had a lovely weekend and so did not want to come back to work today. Nothing much on the TWW front other than stuff I would attribute to the progesterone. For instance I am hungry all the damn time and bloated like a whale. No cramps, pulls, sore boobs (I never get them), and no bleeding or spotting. I am kind of tempted to test, but will probably wait until Wed morning before my blood draw. Kind of resolved to start inj in a couple days. Yikes!


----------



## Chipie

Thanks MDC. I do feel better and it really helps to know you're all with me and you understand how I feel. It sounds like you'll start injections before me (if you do) so you'll have to tell me what it's like eeeeek.

Ellie, you're 100% making the right decision. Don't doubt yourself, trust in your own judgement. There's loads of good reasons to get rid of this polyp and only one reason not to and that's if you're tight for money. But I'm sure you'll find a way to make the money work. Nobody regrets action, people only regret inaction. Try to relax ahead of the op and good luck xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I agree with chipie - you're doing it for great reasons. And if it's on the larger side, who's to say how long it would take to go away on its own. Just eject that thing and get on with it - hell, maybe a surprise natural BFP will happen afterwards? if you're going to be that fertile after!! I love what chipie said - we only regret inaction, not action.

ok - so I cannot believe how relaxing acupuncture was!!! I went into it a little skeptical, at least thinking I wouldn't feel anything the first time. It made me more relaxed than a massage does, and I love massages!! My body just felt like dead weight halfway through and that was bonkers to me. 

yeah, i'll probably just be honest and tell them my expected Day 2. Maybe I can even start stims that night anyway, but just have my scan the next morning with them.

Oh, and meant to say - if you're using follistim/gonal-f with menopur, you can mix the 2 together and only shoot up once. Ask your docs about this - this is what I do and it's way better having one needle than 2!

krasa - hope you're coming out of your fog ok and hoping for a great fertlization report!


----------



## Star2011

Hello ladies,

Wish- thats a detailed protocol. The RE knows you well and i have faith this will work. From what you just explained, this protocol is a bit extensive and will take a few more days longer than the previous one? But i believe its a better one for the ovaries. I am also supposed to use estradiol patch for my FET. IVF has continued to amaze me day by day. I am learning a lot from this process. On the suppression, i think either day is ok. Day 2 or 3. I was talking to my Ivf nurse just a few minutes after reading your post ago and i asked her. She said either day is fine. 

Krasa, thats a good retrieval report. Praying for a good fert report too. Are you still doing PGS? Am sorry if you mentioned this earlier on. 
PGS is only the part that We are not paying for in this process. Our insurance covers some bits and pieces of IVF but we are paying for the rest that is not
Covered. 

Mdc- I would also wait and test later. Fx. We need a Feb BFP!

Chipie- am sorry about AF. I am glad you have a plan B. 

Ellie- i agree with you on the surgery. I remember when i had my myomectomy i knew it would put me a couple of cycles behind with but i didn't want to wait. I also didn't want the risk of mc with the fibroids. I would rather take care of any surgery now than get cp after cp. If you feel at peace with your decision, go for it! 

Hi Sugar:) yes, wish we could all meet one day. 

Well, i called to get an update on my little embies but they said they will call me later this evening. I did try acupuncture on Saturday too for the first time and oh boy, did i feel relaxed? I also did a full body massage. It felt so relaxed. Its true its costly but what is not costly with ttc? If i can all the vitamins and procedures, blood work, US i have done since i started to ttc i think i would have bought a second house now:)


----------



## Star2011

Ellie all the best with the procedure tomorrow


----------



## Pothole

Ellie, for what it's worth, I think if you are willing to pay out of pocket for it right now, then you are making the right decision. 
Everyone else, I'm so sorry...I'm still catching up. 

Afm, I had my sonohystogram/fibroid scan today to determine if we take it out in office, or outpatient surgery at hospital. Except its gone. It was there in my miscarriage scan. In the uterus at the top. He moved the wand all over. He put in a secondary clampy thing to get a better angle on my cervix. He used a whole extra syringe of saline because it drained out. He even pulled up side by side views of the other scan on the machine. It's just not there. We are all baffled. He's going to confer with the other doctor, the one who found it, but it's looking like no surgery, and clear to go on into FET. I think excitement will come. Right now I'm stunned. I was prepared. I made peace with the fact that my uterus would need 3 months to heal after. I wasn't ready for good news. Which seems really stupid, when said out loud. But this whole process has just really done a number on my emotions. It's like the miscarriage broke something in me and now everything is kind of flat. No super lows, no major highs. I'm afraid to feel, I guess. Feeling costs energy I just don't have right now. Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## elliecain

It makes total sense Pothole. You went through the worst experience and you are still grieving. I'm glad it's good news though :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

pothole - I get you. I think that's why I am the way I am about all of this. I feel like I sound like a robot sometimes and my only emotion is frustration. I don't feel high highs or low lows anymore, I think that went out the window a long time ago for me. So maybe I am a little robot-y now. That doesn't mean I'm not optimistic, sometimes to a fault. My mantra is to prepare for the worst, hope for the best. But my brain turns to not supporting any extreme feelings.
I am SO glad that your fibroid disappeared!! It's ok to see the light of this and get excited about what is next for you. We'll be excited for you right now! :)

star - I'm glad your nurse said that, thanks for asking! man, you must have been a puddle after acu AND a massage! I was a complete dope driving home, it was awesome. How did the embie report come out?

krasa - how are your embies doing?

So, I just got off the phone with my nurse and apparently she doesn't feel she can make the call on Day 2 or Day 3. So she said if it does happen, they'll have to check with the doc to see what she says. But we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I guess doing the patch can delay AF a bit anyway, so hopefully that is what happens. And I don't have to do the antagonist bit at the beginning, so that's good. No meds on the plane! So it's just the patch starting this Saturday, every other day until AF arrives. I really just need AF to be one day late. That's it!! Can we work that out, IVF GODS??? If not, we cancel and move on to the next cycle. I'm fine with it, I'm feeling a little beat down about worrying about such things. It is what it is. Maybe the acupuncture really did work!

mdc - how are you feeling?? I need to check your chart - it wasn't on this page.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, we must have cross posted, but good luck. You have to do what you feel is right. I think you are probably out of surgery now. :hugs: 

Wish, so glad you love acu!!! I will bring my anti-witch mojo when I see you on Sunday. :haha: I cannot believe we will meet in only 5 days!!!! Question, after stopping vaginal progesterone how many days did it take for AF to show? 

Star, cannot wait to hear about your embies. They must be what day 5? So jealous about acu and a massage, so I might have to try that. You are right what is some more $$$ in the TTC bucket.

Pothole, that is amazing it is gone. Ugh...the clampy thing is no bueno. Not the worst, but not so fun either. I completely understand being scared to feel. It is something that most of us go through at some point as a protective measure. I myself have kind of lost the feeling that DH and I will get our LO. Now I am positive about it happening on the outside, but inside it is just like I am going through the motions without the internal optimism. I was starting to wonder if it was the universe just telling me it won't happen, but your post made me think I was/am doing the same thing as you...protect myself at all costs. I am sure when the time is right it will all seem real and we all will get to feel the happiness of feeling a LO kicking inside of us, the amazement when we first look into their eyes, and even the exhaustion of new motherhood. The time will come :hugs:

T minus one day!!! So a small temp drop today, but not too big. I did overlay my past charts and this is looking similar to my BFP cycle, but the others kind of do too and with the progesterone this cycle who knows. No symptoms really still but I guess I did not have them before either. The RN called in the wrong rx to the pharmacy even though I told her which ones are on the formulary. ARGH! Edit: she got it fixed and it is approved. :wohoo: See there goes my protection mechanism again. Maybe the is something I will ask tonight at my acu appt to help move past this emotion.


----------



## elliecain

Just to let you know I've just come back to my room and it went well. Waiting to see Mr Akande and will probably be in over night.

Mdc, fingers firmly crossed for you lovely. Hoping for good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry I've been AWOL ... We have a house of sickness here :( Ellie thrilled your op is behind you and you did great :) 

Mdc ill be thinking about you tommrow . Keeping EVERYHTING crossed for great news for you xxx


----------



## Chipie

Productive day today for me, I'm full of beans!

Pothole, sorry that you're feeling numb. It's understandable with what you've been through. Let us be excited for you then. I'm so pleased that your fibroid has gone!! That's amazing!!! We love good news and we certainly deserve it!! I hope that means you can get on with FET now and keep the good news coming! 

Star and Krasa, any news? 

Wish, what's the patch? Do you just stick it on? Af best stay away or else. 

MDC, whilst we're on a roll with good news , let's hope we're celebrating tmw as well!

Wish and MDC, meeting in 5 days! What will you call each other?!? Something in my memory is telling me one of you is called Michelle...hmmmm might be making that up...

Ellie, glad you're ok, hope the op went well.

Afm, just waiting and cheering you all on. I bought a fertility hypnosis cd today. I really will try anything ha


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Tuesday, girls.

Ellie-Glad that things went well today. I think you did the right thing by going for it.

Mdc-praying for the best news tomorrow. Keeping everything seriously crossed.

Wish-I hope that the IVF gods are kind, and for once, AF does what we need/want her to do. That is one crazy complicated protocol you are on! I would not be able to keep it straight! Enjoy the lack of shots while you have it!

Chipie-Hah! I make lots of follicles, I just don't know how good the eggs inside the follicles are. :) I would totally take just one good one over the many bad ones I've gotten before.

Pothole-I feel you. You are due for some good luck, but I completely understand being afraid to feel and have hope. How incredible is it that it went from needing surgery to just...gone though. Very incredible. I am praying for you with your FET.

Star-Hoping that you have a good number of blasts to biopsy. Is today day 5 for them, or 6?

Sugar, Left, anyone else I may have missed-Hi! And I hope your week is going well.

Here, I got the fert report on Saturday, and 13 fertilized normally. so that's one more than last time. I won't know the total that made it to biopsy until Thursday, although I'll get a call tomorrow as they do biopsies on days 5 and 6. I am feeling very detached from this IVF. The only emotions I've felt are grief-I just have a feeling it is going to be another strikeout. There were things different about this cycle, but many things were similar (number of follicles that were empty, length of stimulation, etc). When I had my WTF appt, the doctor showed me a chart of women in my age group with the number of blasts I had. And only 3% of those women would have had zero euploid embryos like we did. 3%. So there is a part of me that thinks that if I was in that tiny percentage to begin with, there was a reason, and it's probably still there. And that thought carries a lot of grief with it. So right now, I'm doing the things that made me "me" before ttc-crazy intense workouts, training for a 5K next month, two cups of coffee a day, skim milk instead of full fat dairy, etc. I gave up so much because I was afraid it would hurt our chances to get pregnant. It hasn't helped, so I'm taking myself back. :)

I hope I don't bring a negative spirit-just some stuff rattling around my head. :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Krasa, it's so good to hear from you. As has been said to Pothole, while you can't feel the overwhelming optimism, we will do that for you. You deserve a break and I reckon it's your time xxx


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, so glad it went well and hope you are feeling great! Sorry about having to stay overnight. 

Chipie, I have a meditation Ttc cd also. I really should bring that out again. 

Krasa, so glad 13 embies fertilized and that is the first step. I understand about not wanting to be positive, but I will be positive for you. I know it seems like the same circumstances, but every chance is different just like every pregnancy is different. Good things will come. I am so glad you are back doing things for yourself. Ttc can be a b*#ch and take over everything, and you deserve this time to be about you.


----------



## Star2011

Thinking about you all at every stage of this process. We will get there one day. Krasa, Pothole, Wish, Mdc, Chipie, Ellie, Fi and of course the ones who are always cheering for us Left, Dandi and Sugar, you are always in my thoughts. 

I cant write more at the moment. We are in the middle of a snow storm and the power have been going off and on for the past 2 hrs. I just wanted to stop by and update quickly on my embies. Day 6 for them today, 7 made it to be biopsy. Now the hard part of waiting........


----------



## elliecain

Star, that sounds really good! Come on embies :)

I didn't have to stay in over night in the end. I ate, weed and my sats were good so they let me leave at 10.30 with some codeine and other nice meds! I'm home and watching some tv to unwind before bed.

Thanks for all the support and nice comments xxx


----------



## Chipie

So I reckon we've got 20 embies cooking at the moment. Krasa's 13 and Star's 7. Go Team! Plus maybe a cheeky little one with you MDC, any news? We're flying!

Ellie, how are you feeling today? Any pain? 

I fell asleep in the middle of my hypnosis cd last night and missed half of it. Oh well, try again tonight. Slept amazing though :)


----------



## elliecain

Chipie, you'll still have heard the bit you slept through. Subliminal learning is meant to be really effective, so I'm sure subliminal hypnosis is too. My best guided meditations are the ones I've not heard the end of yet, despite listening to them multiple times!!!!

Mdc... :test:!!!!!! I'm so full of hope for you! Edit: I've just noticed you've put "on a break" above your profile pic and I don't remember seeing it before. I really hope things are ok. Lots of love to you, my lovely girl :hugs:

Afm, I woke up pain free and quite chirpy. I've just done some school work and I feel exhausted and a bit grim. Might go back to bed. I'm a bit crampy and still bleeding and the left side of my face is burning hot. I'm going to check my temp and ring the hospital if it gets too high, because it might indicate infection.

I'm so excited about next cycle! Mr Akande said it will most likely start as usual and I can use the Clomid straight away. We are going to put my follow up scan and appointment off until cd12ish, so we can do a follie/lining check too and discuss next steps. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Mdc &#8211; I KNOW!!! 4 days!! Re: the crinone &#8211; this last time I got AF 4 days later (was taking 2x/day). But one time AF started on her own even though I was on it (Nov/Dec cycle). So it extended my LP but didn't stop AF. Thanks for bringing the anti-witch ju-ju, I&#8217;ll need it. Oh, and I CAN&#8217;T WAIT TO HEAR YOUR RESULTS TODAY!!! GOOD LUCK!! FX&#8217;ED :dust: :dust:

Ellie &#8211; I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re through with the procedure and you got to head home last night. Rest up, time to TTC! Oh, just caught up to your note &#8211; try not to push yourself too much, lady! You just got home last night! And I am SOOO excited you can start up right away too &#8211; wooooo!

Left &#8211; ugh, so sorry your house has been sick! I hope you&#8217;re all on the mend now!

Chipie &#8211; the patch is an estrogen clear patch that you stick on either the top of your butt or your belly. Like a sticker. I guess it has estrogen on/in it and I absorb it. And great memory &#8211; I&#8217;m Michelle! :thumbup:
Did you try your hypnosis cd yet? Oh, just caught up and read that you were lulled into a sleep! That&#8217;s awesome! Maybe I&#8217;ll get one and have my cat use it. She&#8217;s had us up at 2:30am for breakfast feeding at 3 lately. And then treats in a couple hrs. And then&#8230;I just think she hates seeing us sleep.

Krasa &#8211; thank you! I guess it&#8217;s not as complicated as the paperwork had laid out. I don&#8217;t need to do the antagonist shots, so it&#8217;s just a patch until I stim. But then I have to keep that last patch on until it falls off! Do you know the sticker lint outline I&#8217;m going to have on me?? Re: the 3% - I was thinking the opposite about this &#8211; if you were in that rare of a circle before, what are the chances of you being there again? I hope you get some muuuuuch better news this time. But I love that you are going back to &#8216;you&#8217; &#8211; enjoy life the way you want to. I think you&#8217;re right, the little changes we make really don&#8217;t do much and may cause us more stress than anything. If you&#8217;re being you, then you are more carefree and confident! All things your little embies need you to be! <3

Star &#8211; you&#8217;re so sweet. You guys would think I&#8217;m nuts if you knew the number of times I think about you/us and our journeys throughout the day. :friends: So happy 7 of your embies made it to biopsy &#8211; you have a wonderful chance at a few being good!! I hope they all are!!

Nothing going on here. Lost a couple pounds over the past few days, which is good. Apparently the key is to have a healthy dinner (well, smart choices throughout the day) and then not eat again afterwards. The 6-8pm timeslot is the worst as far as wanting a snack. 1lb a day so far. I can do this!! I want to try to get to kickboxing today, I stupidly said I would go to CrossFit with a friend at 5:30am tomorrow, then I have Friday off for KB again and then Saturday too! I&#8217;m going to be so skinny when I see you, Mdc! Jet-lagged, but skinny! :rofl:


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, good catch. That was an impulse change the sat I had the spotting. Nah, still trying :winkwink: Glad you got to go home and enjoy your recoup day!

Star, that is amazing! Testing and then PUPO before you know it. 

Wish, just make sure you are not so skinny when you turn to the side you disappear. :haha:

Hi to pothole, Krasa, Fi, and anyone else...especially the stalking preggos. 

Well good news is wine is on the table when Wish and I meet up. So, you know the bad news BFN this morning. Kind of expected it with the crazy cycle, bleeding on the Sat after, zero symptoms...however still disappointed. I am waiting to get my confirmation blood draw like a good patient, then definetly a pity party with some wine later, and then back to planning for next cycle. IUI and Follistim. DH is leaving for a work trip tomorrow until next Wed so it will give me plenty of time do some research, cook lots of healthy meals, and find some gosh darn PMA! I am determined this next cycle is it.


----------



## elliecain

You and me both, Mdc. I'm really sorry for the neg.
I'm due AF next Wednesday, so we should be quite close bump buddies. Enough waiting for us both, this is our times!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ah crap, mdc - I was hoping to have a solo wine on Sun! It is nicer with a bud, though, but I wish it was for different reasons. Boo. 

And don't worry, I'll probably poof up on the flight and be all bloated and gross. Why do they give you the saltiest snacks possible on these flights?! I'm going to have to bring my own stuff.


----------



## Chipie

MDC, soooooo sorry it wasn't the result you were hoping for. I was really down this month when I found out, so I hope you're doing better than I was. I'm totally fine now tho so it really does pass and we pick ourselves up and carry on don't we. 

Ellie how are you feeling today? Are you back at work?

Krasa, any news of biopsies? 

Seems like we're ALL in waiting mode now. Something BIG is going to happen, I'm sure of it! 

I started reading a few success stories of people who got pregnant in their 40s in an attempt to balance out my thoughts with positiveness. One thing that did strike me about these stories was that a lot of the women fell pregnant without trying. Now I'm not suggesting that we all stop trying but I think it demonstrates that your mind has a lot more power over your body than we realise. Basically we have to be chilled, it will happen for us


----------



## Mdc

Thank you. I really thought I would be a little more upset than I was, but maybe it is just expected because of the funky cycle. So now just waiting for AF and we should be set because my Follistim gets here on Friday. :wohoo: 

On other news I am going with a friend from college to a Mac and Cheese restaurant tonight that I have been dying to try. Felt too guilty getting it for myself and DH, but now that my friend wanted to hit it up I cannot say no right? :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

you definitely can't say no to that and if they have it, go with chicken parm mac 'n' cheese. We have a place around here called Mr. Mac's and they have like 20 different kinds. I'm SO glad it takes a bit to get there and I'm lazy otherwise I'd be an addict.

chipie - you know, as much as I would like to think that would happen for me, I don't think it would b/c of my DOR. One never does know, though, of course. So it's nice to think that the only key is to us chilling out and not thinking about it! Too bad I'm obsessed! hahaha

krasa - updates on your embies?

ellie - I hope you're feeling better today.

Star - you won't get another update for, what, a week or so?

still nothing going on here - yep, just waiting. :coffee: I am actually going to work tomorrow - boo. I wanted to take the day off but I have to prep for my onsite in CA with the client. Whatevs. Mani/pedi on Saturday then, before my BIL/SIL get here. I'm bummed b/c I was really looking forward to it, but I'll just take it next Fri after my loong flight home and it will be a for-real 3 day weekend.


----------



## elliecain

Yum, my DH makes a delicious macaroni and cheese :)

I had a second day off work today. Was going to go to the parents' evening tonight, but really didn't feel up to it. I've spent quite a bit of the day asleep and I've been allowed a late start tomorrow, as I have 2 frees first thing. I'm not looking forward to leaving the house, but I know I need to and I only have 2 lessons.

I can't wait for AF... I never thought I'd say that!!! I want her to start so I can start my Clomid and get into my baby's cycle! Now I don't have a stupid alien taking up the room, there is no reason it won't work next month :) Bring on an April bfp and a Christmas baby! If my cycle is regular, my due date would be 14th December, the date DH and I had our first date. :)
I'm temping because there might not be much bleeding, so I may need to judge new cycle by temps as well. I can't imagine there's any blood left inn me by now...

Sorry this post has been very me, me, me. I hope everyone's ok and looking forward to a lovely weekend. It's "Mothering Sunday" in the UK so we'll be going to my parents' on Sunday as DH doesn't really get on with his mum.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - it's crazy having this love/hate relationship with AF, huh? haha! I hope AF comes swiftly for you and I'm loving your PMA about next cycle. I didn't even realize that BFPs next month would be Christmas babies! Fingers crossed for all of us. Enjoy your Sunday with your mum as well. I should Facetime mine soon.

I'm sure I'll be on a few times today...I have a 6-8-hr long e-learning thing to do today, I'm sure it's going to be riveting. :sleep:

I hope you're all well!


----------



## Chipie

Also loving the PMA Ellie, yes it's definitely your time. Xmas babies all round.

I hate af with a passion. I shouldn't though, if she didn't come at all then aside from being pregnant there'd be something seriously wrong. 

Trying to think of something interesting to tell you to entertain you Wish but failing miserably. Very boring day here although the sun is shining and I'm going to go for a run. I feel like if I write it on here then I'll definitely have to do it, ha 

Mothering Sunday on Sunday and of course we have to spend it with df's Mum because mine lives 5 hours away :-(


----------



## krasavitsa147

Happy Friday girls,

Wish, your e-learning sounds like my online harassment prevention training I have to do once every three years. Mostly just a two hour nap until I realize it's finished and take the quiz we have to take over it.

Mdc, sorry about your news. But it sounds like you are in the right frame of mind about it, not that it makes it suck any less. Bring on the follistim! It really is easy peasy if you are using the pen. 

Ellie, glad that you are feeling better and also glad you took a second day and late start. You'll be back on your feet and trying out your clomid in no time flat.

Star, that is a very, very good number to biopsy. Google reprogenetics blastocysts by age and you should find the same chart my doc went over with me. It lists the % normal blasts by age and stuff. Very interesting stuff! I'm calling for either 3-4 normals for you. :) That's your whole family right there in one cycle!!!!

Sugar, Left, Dandi, Pothole, Chipie and anybody else I skipped over: Hi! We're almost to the weekend!!

Here, a bit disappointed. There were only three blasts to biopsy this time, all of which took till day 6 to reach the blast stage. I am trying to keep in mind that it's better than none and that statistically speaking...Eh, bite me, statistics. I'm sick of your sh*#. And this coming from the woman for whom calculus is the drug of choice. :)

Have a great weekend, girls.


----------



## Mdc

OMG, creamy Gouda macaroni with bacon the day before your period is heaven. :haha:

Krasa, yeah, statistics can suck a big one as far as I am concerned. However your three embies are rocking it! When do you hear the results? 

Chipie, enjoy Mothering Sunday. 

Ellie, I hope the witch gets here quickly. 

Wish, I have a hate relationship with online trainings. Especially when they get smart and make you was a slide for a certain amount of time before you can go to the next. 

Hi to everyone else!

So I am officially CD1 today, with cramps like no bodies business. Since it is rainy here just taking an easy day off from the gym, ordered some Pho, and just chilling waiting for UPS to deliver my meds. I am so paranoid for some reason there will be a delivery snafoo, but it is tracking it is out for delivery and I like our UPS guy (fedex guy sucks). 

Happy Friday/Saturday to everyone. Wish and I will make sure to toast everyone on Sunday!


----------



## Star2011

Mdc- Damn AF. On flip side you will have wine with Wish. I ll probably have one or two this weekend too. 

Wish- enjoy your trip and your e-learning. We do those almost every week! There is always something evidence based practice in nursing we have to be aware of. I enjoy my e learning:) Have fun with Mdc. At least you have something to look forward too before starting stims and all that. 

Ellie- Glad procedure went well. Yay for Christmas baby. Love the PMA too. Enjoy Mothering Sunday:)

Chipie- I love reading about success stories too. They give me hope. You too enjoy Mothering Sunday:)

Krasa thanks for the stats. You had 3, thats great. It only takes one. I am hoping for the best for us both. 

Nothing much going on with me. Its been a busy week at work. Night shift is kicking my butt. I used to like it but i guess with age am getting tired of it. Even though, i can say night shift was easy with monitoring during stims coz i never had to ask for a day off. I just went in the morning after my shift. Well, In 2 wks we will know more about my embies. In the mean time we are getting ready for FET. Just being optimist. I will do my one time Lupron IM in a a few days here then wait for AF, then will do estradiol patches. I will have more update next week. 

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lunch with mdc was awesome! We have a pic but I'll post (or you can, mdc) later cuz I'm on my phone. So cool to meet in person, wish we could all do it!!

Lovingly mentioned you all, our crew. ;) I need a nap now - I'll post more later.


----------



## elliecain

Oh that's so lovely!!!
Can't wait to see the picture!
I'd love to be friends on Facebook with you lovely girls. If you would like to, my name is my user name and my profile pic at the moment is my dog :)


----------



## Chipie

How exciting. You exist! IRL! Looking forward to seeing the pic. Glad you had a nice time you two. 

I've had a lovely weekend not thinking about TTC AT ALL. Managed to get back some of my enthusiasm about the wedding. :). Then I sat down last night and read all about IVF, back on it, it all starts tomorrow eeeeek. 

I'll look you up in a bit Ellie and see if I can find you on fb 

How is everyone else?
MDC, did you get your drug delivery?
Krasa, sorry it's not the number you wanted, what's the next step- just waiting?


----------



## Mdc

Crazy busy day at work so this will be quick. 

Yes, lunch was so fun! I wish we could all get together!

Ok, I need some advice. So I have a crazy 17mm follicle that the doc thinks is left over from the last cycle. So with my estrogen levels >100 she thinks the inj is not really going boost anything and suggests I cancel. Ugh, what would you do? DH's schedule is crazy the next month (could probably squeeze in a frozen sample IUI-DH is traveling a lot) and I really feel like it is time to move on to IVF, but my insurance requires 3 IUIs first. Am I being too pushy and trying just to power through? Help :cry:


----------



## Chipie

Does the Doc say that the injections might not work or they definitely won't work? If there is a chance it might still work i'd probably go for it. Waiting around now is doing none of us any favours. I'm a bit clueless about this sort of stuff though to be fair


----------



## krasavitsa147

Also nuts at work today-but wanted to jump in. 

Mdc, does your insurance require 3 medicated IUIs before paying for IVF? If they will count unmedicated, I would go for it. You wouldn't be using any of the high-$ drugs and you could get one more counted toward when they will pay for IVF. If it has to be medicated, I would have to think about it...will they count the one you had last summer? 

Hope everyone is having a great Monday.


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, they said likely I will not grow new follicles, but I guess this one that is already big may work. Just need one right. 

Krasa, insurance is kind of criptic...Ahhhh healthcare. On the website for their infertility section they say controlled ovarian stimulation for 3 cycles with or without IUI. Although they do say IVF is approved if they do not result in pregnancy, so not sure if my first iui/pregnancy will totally throw me out anyways. 

Thank you both. So I decided to go into the US tomorrow and see even if it is a possibility that other follies are growing and try to talk to the doc. Right now I have only used 1 vial of Follistim so I could save it for IVF even if it is a bust. I might ask just to put in a PA for IVF now and see if (and why) they would deny it. I hate being that patient that is going against my docs advise, but my RN said I was being to hard on myself. 

Oh yeah, and for those that are nervous about injections Follistim was really nothing and that is coming from a injection phobic. I know you all told me, but man it was so not a big deal.


----------



## Mdc

I almost forgot....our first bnb reunion! For some reason I cannot rotate the photo. Hopefully Turing your neck 90 degrees will not hurt to much. 

I promise we did not try and look like twins. :haha:


----------



## elliecain

You are both so lovely! I'm guessing, Mdc, you are on the left? I wish we could all meet up!

Good luck with whatever you do, Mdc. I don't know anything about insurance things. We have the NHS and then, if that doesn't help (as in my case), it's your savings. I really hope I don't have to do ivf, as it is super expensive.


----------



## Chipie

Wow yes you both look lovely! How do you know who is who Ellie?!

I'm at the Lister hospital for my first scan/appointment. Eek! Wish me luck.

Good luck today as well MDC


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! cheers at 4:45am from not-so-sunny California! My clock is so messed up.
Nope, that's me - the giant on the left :) pardon the dark circles under my eyes - loooong day. I went up to my room and basically passed out for the night (and it was only 3:30 in CA!).

chipie - good luck with your appt! let us know how it goes. What are you doing today? first scan for active follies? Off you gooooooooo!!!

ellie - how are you feeling after your procedure? all good now? I'll look you up on FB. :)

mdc - I'm glad you pushed for the IVF approval - sometimes we need to sharpen our elbows and make our way through. :bodyb: Heck, no time like the present anyway and if you get this IUI underway, then you'll be ahead of the game. And maybe, just to be ironic, THIS will be the IUI that works!! 

Hello to everyone! Work is just nutty this week, sounds like it is for a lot of us. I am definitely testing my stamina here! Still just hoping that AF stays away for one more day, at least. Then we are good to go for my cycle. 

I hope you all have a great rest of your week! I'll hop on again when I can!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I just sent you a friend request. My pic is of one of my kitties! :)


----------



## Star2011

Happy Tuesday Ladies,

Chipie all the best with the scan today.

Mdc and Wish you both look lovely. Thanks for the pic.

Wish- Am hoping AF stay away! 

Mdc, hope it works out in what you have decided. I wish insurance was easy with ttc. 

Nothing much here. Still waiting for AF too!


----------



## Dandi

So much fun to see you two together! I'm glad you had the chance to meet. =)


----------



## Chipie

Crossing my fingers for you Wish that af stays away. 
I looked you up on fb Ellie but I couldn't find you, I'll try again in a bit.

First scan was fine. It was just to check that my lining was thin and ovaries quiet before we start. But then my appointment with the nurse was a bit of a disaster. They'd totally messed up and put me on the wrong protocol. She said the agonist protocol won't work if I've been on bcps so they should never have suggested that. They've totally changed it now so I'm not starting until next Monday then I've got to do a week of Suprecur before I even start Menopur. Which puts me 2.5 weeks behind where I should have been. If they'd told me that in the first place I would have never started the bcps and made the decision to start straight away. Plus I've made loads of arrangements around being available the next few weeks and paid extra to be in London and now I'm not needed. I came home and had a bit of a tantrum (on my own). And then to make it worse, I sent df a couple of messages at work saying how upset I was and he just told me to leave him alone because he was busy and stressed. Which made me feel worse!

Sometimes it just feels like you can't get a break :-(


----------



## Mdc

Yes, I am the shorty on the left with no excuse for the baggy eyes other than a crazy mind that won't stop to let me sleep. :haha:

Wish, stay away flo. They say even if you start in the late afternoon then the next day is cd1. And since you are also on the west coast you just have to make it a couple more hours :winkwink:

Chipie, so sorry about the mix up, but glad you are settled. As for DF that certainly would have made me so mad. Sometimes they just don't understand. 

Hi to everyone else! 

Thank you all again for the advice. Off to my appt and we will see what my crazy head will decide.


----------



## elliecain

So you both claim to be on the left of the picture!!! It's just as well Wish has friended me on FB now, so I know who is who!

Oh Chipie, you poor thing. What a nightmare. Also, your DF needs to learn how to be supportive. Mine is getting there, but he's not perfect yet. 

My temp plummeted today, so I'm crossing fingers for AF tomorrow.


----------



## Mdc

Geez! Now I cannot even tell my right from left now :rofl: Shorty on the right is me.


----------



## elliecain

Lol, you were on the left when you took the picture!!!
It's so great to put some faces to names :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls! no AF yet!! WAHOO!! we don't have to cancel, we don't have to cancel :happydance:

mdc - that dawned on me yesterday, the math with the time change! how did your appt go? 

ellie - I hope AF comes quickly for you so you can get this show on the road.

dandi, star, krasa, pothole - hi!! :wave:

chipie - WOW, that's a nice mess up they made. Holy smokes. I'd have been PO'ed too - at the office and DF. It's a lot to be going through already and to now (at least this is me, right/wrong/indifferent) feel like you need to carry the brunt of it...not fair. I hope you're able to realign your schedule.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, that is awesome! Cannot wait for you to start inj!!!!! I think you fly back today so have a safe flight! 

The doc called and the left over follie is 18 and she thinks there is no hope for my lining to catch up, so we are unfortunately going to cancel. I have made my peace with it and the fact that I am going to have to miss next month too because of travel. Time to let my body coast and get back to normal. The more I muck around the worse this is getting. I did ask if they would submit a PA for IVF even without the 3rd medicated iui to see what they would say. My fear is the the first iui that worked they may say I just need to keep trying and if that is the case f it and I will just pay for IVF myself. I did have a friend give me the IVF costs from our clinic just so I could see.


----------



## Star2011

Yay for AF keeping away for Wish. 

Chipie am sorry for the clinic messing up your schedule. Hope you are able to reschedule stuff around. Men dont get it sometimes. You can always vent out here. 

Mdc- Boo to the lining! That was a good size follie. Well, time goes fast, before you know it you will back on track. Hope insurance disregards the first IUI, you never know. 

Ellie- AF here yet?

Krasa hi. 

AF decided to show up last night so called the clinic to get my baseline bloodwork and US to get ready for FET.


----------



## Chipie

Ooo exciting times Star!! And yey for Wish's af staying away. Our bodies doing something we want for once. 

MDC, really sorry you're having to cancel. How are you feeling? You sound totally zen and accepting about it but is that just for our benefit? Obviously it's totally not the end of the world but I had a mini tantrum yesterday when I had to wait 2 weeks so I guess you must feel at least a bit frustrated. 

Any update Ellie? 

Df has been really sweet since my tantrum. He's offered to pay for another hen do for me. The one I've planned is right around the time I'll be tested for pregnancy from this IVF. 4 nights in Portugal. Either I'll be commiserating not being pregnant or I'll have to explain to 12 girls why I'm not drinking, great. 

Wish when do you start sticking yourself? I start on Monday...


----------



## elliecain

Yay Star and Wish!
Mdc, not again :hugs: I'm so sorry.
Chipie, I'm glad DF is being a bit kinder.

Afm, no proper AF yet and temps still up. I spoke to the consultant today and he thinks it will arrive soon. I'll get a little more bleeding (I'm still getting bloody cm since the op) and usual AF cramps. Then I can start the clomid.

I found out why my progesterone is still high despite the d&c. It's obvious really: the corpus luteum stays up in the ovary so was not removed. Should have realised that.

Anyway, still waiting and really hoping for AF tomorrow.


----------



## krasavitsa147

My PGS results came back. Strikeout. They are not recommending trying again with my own eggs.

I'm so sorry girls, but I can't keep posting. The knowledge that I will never get to look into my child's eyes the first time has crushed my spirit. I will never get to know the love between mother and child.

Life has not been an easy thing for me. Sisyphus comes to mind.

I wish you all the very best and much better luck in building your families than was granted me. I love you all.


----------



## Mdc

Krasa, I am so incredibly sorry. There are no words. I completely understand the need to break ties, but please know I will keep you in my thoughts. You will always be welcomed back if you feel you want to. The biggest hug to you friend.


----------



## elliecain

Oh Krasa, my heart aches for you and I wish I could say something other than I'm thinking of you and we love you too. xxx 
You are not being punished, it's just life being a bitch. You've done nothing wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I'm so sorry Krasa. Sending you so much love and support.


----------



## Star2011

Oh Krasa, i dont even know what to say. I am so sorry. Its been a tough year for you and i just hope something good happens to you before the year end. I dont know what, but just something good. Sending massive prayers of comfort to you.


----------



## Chipie

Oh my god I'm so sorry Krasa. As the others said, there are no words.

I hope your heart finds some peace


----------



## Left wonderin

Karsa my heart is aching for you reading your post . What a incredibly painful place to be. No words I have can help but for what it is worth I'm sending all my strenght and love your way . I'm sure it looks so hopeless right now but life has a way of throwing us a lifeline just when we need it the most xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Krasa, I can't say more than all of the ladies have. I am so sorry. I want you to be able to find peace so badly. Good things will happen. There is a door that is opening for you, you just can't see it yet. Keep being the warrior you are through this life and like MDC said - we are here for you if you want to make it back to us. Love & hugs, my friend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Chipie - I start meds tonight


----------



## Chipie

I hoped we'd start together but I'm not until Monday


----------



## elliecain

I have just been reading about something called epigenetics, which shows that using donor eggs does not prevent the child inheriting anything from the mother. I think having to use donor eggs would be initially heart-breaking but this information might help someone coming to terms with the idea.

A quick Google search found this article.

I've started my last round of Clomid.
I'm having a surprisingly heavy period, considering I had a D&C last week!
Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Chipie - I was mistaken, I do start on Monday. Stim buddies!!

Ellie - that sounds really interesting. I'll take a look. 

So I'm a bit sad - the meds cost so much this time around that we realized this might be it for us. We can't continue to afford $5k+ each time. I mean, hopefully we can get some to freeze this time but...ugh. Lots of thoughts. Though at the same time, I guess I'm almost ready to figure something else out.


----------



## Mdc

Yeah! Wish and Chipie are stim and soon to be PUPO buddies.

Wish, ugh those meds are crazy expensive. I still feel like this is going to work and you got this!

Ellie, interesting book. Wow clomid already! Good luck!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, ladies :coffee:

how was everyone's weekend? I had a 3-day one, it was quite relaxing. I recovered from jetlag/slammed week on Friday into Saturday but yesterday I was feeling better. Oh and I had my 2nd acupuncture appt on Saturday - I was sooooo relaxed. Love that stuff.

chipie - stims tonight! woohooo! 

mdc - even though the IUI was cancelled, did the doc say you'd have a possible shot naturally this month? or is it just all around thpppppt?


----------



## Chipie

Hello! Needle day one EEEEK. Has anyone injected Suprecur before? It's only 0.5 ml so it's probably gonna be a breeze (I'm telling myself). 

I've just been for acupuncture too Wish, fell asleep today zzzzz. So it must have been relaxing. 

Ellie, I need to read that article but thank you so much for posting. I haven't even read it yet but it made me feel hopeful.

Anyone else any news? Pothole and Star must be doing FET soon?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just noticed my tag below my pic says 'BnB Addict' - I don't remember putting that there! I wonder if you get that after a certain # of posts or something. HA! it's true, I am an addict, for sure.

chipie - I haven't injected Suprecur before. I'm sure it will be a breeze for you! good luck! And yeah, I fell into a trance/sleep on Sat at acu too. Soooo nice. :sleep:


----------



## elliecain

Addict :haha:
I've never fallen asleep in acupuncture, but it does make me feel so chilled out. I had to cancel appointment the day after operation and now she's not got any for ages, so I'm totally jealous of you both!!!

Good luck with the injections, I know you'll be fine. How exciting!

I take dose 4 of 5 Clomid tonight. My surprisingly heavy period has ended, so DH might be in for some action tonight, after a 3 week gap (caused by news about polyp making me feel vile and unsexy, then the operation and recovery, then my period)!!! I'm cd5 so a while until ovulation still, but can't hurt to get some practice in... I have to say, it's really nice not to be bleeding for the first time in 2 weeks!

I'm being scanned on Friday. It's a bit earlier than I'd have liked, cd9, but it was the only way to have it done by the consultant and therefore discuss next steps. I think I'm going to push for iui next cycle if this one fails. Which it won't.


----------



## Chipie

I did it! 
I can't believe I managed it because I was shaking so badly but then it was like my hand just took over and I just stabbed myself. 
And to be honest, it didn't really hurt that much. But it kind of is a bit nerve wracking all the same. What a relief.

I'm glad you're coming to the end of all that's been happening to you Ellie. New starts for us all!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, yes they did say I could do au natural, however we did not really try because a left over egg and a so so lining last time I think I would be worried even if it took it would not stay around long. 

Ellie, best of luck this month and hopefully the scan will go over awesome!

Chipie, congrats on your first inj. The waiting is the worst part and even a needle phobe like myself proved no biggie. I even 'graduated' to doing my own trigger. :haha:

So my temps look like I O'd so yeah! Late last week I was thrown into a last minute meeting in NJ. Most unorganized meeting ever!!! That is what I get for leaving a top executive to plan. He just assumed I could get my a$$ on a plane with a couple days notice. Ugh! Got in at 2am, he was supposed to meet me at the client at 830am to talk about strategy, but his private plane was delayed (#roughlife). To top it off the meeting is a hour later, so now just waiting for him in a conference room a hour early (could have so used the extra 2 hours of sleep). I am fine with winging it, but so annoyed. Lesson learned! I see room service and wine in my near future.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - wow, that's a crappy situation! I'd be sure that wine and room service were in my future too, on the company. Do you deal ok with jet lag? I can't remember if it's tougher going from west to east coast or vice versa. Either way, I don't deal well.

chipie - congrats on the first pinch!! not too shabby, huh? 

ellie - so glad you're good to go!! This is it for you, I hope! hell, i hope it's it for all of us. We need another BFP in this crowd!

I did my first stim last night too - ALMOST FORGOT! ugh!!! If I can find a way to mess things up, apparently I will. My normal schedule was messed up a bit last night b/c I went to the gym at 6:15, home an hour later, couldn't eat a normal dinner so I made a protein shake, took a shower and finally sat on the couch. TOTALLY forgot that was around the time I should do my shot. DH had a late bball game so he left around 9 (also screwy with my schedule) so I just went up to bed. I'm supposed to do the shot between 7-9 every night and I didn't do it until 10:30!!! UGH!! But I do remember when I screwed this up last Sept that the nurse said as long as it was before 11, I should be fine. I'll do it from now on at 7:30, which means I'll be shooting up in a bathroom this Friday night when I go to a Wine/Chocolate/Cheese Fest with my girlfriends. Oh well, such is life.

hello to all of the other lovelies! I hope you all are well! <3


----------



## Mdc

Wish, First...omg wine, cheese, and chocolate fest!!!! I will leave you all the chocolate in exchange for the cheese, but we would have to split the wine :haha: 

Meeting went well, but I had to jump in a little to keep us on track. Not sure if the big guy liked it, but I did not fly out here to hear about how many people they both know. I have learned to be alright with jet lag, but sometimes I deal with it better than others. As for medications, have you tried setting a phone alarm? I also downloaded the cvs app and you can get medications reminders also. It is easier if you use a cvs because it is preloaded, but you can still type the med name in and get a reminder sent to you. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone ... I'm sorry ive been MIA but ive been a wee bit busy ;) ill post the details and photos for those who feel up to it on the graduation thread but just to let you know two extraordinary things happened to me that have blown my mind . Little baby ANNA Bowe arrived into our lives ( lots of bnb aunties ) and I arrived home from the hospital to an act of sheer kindness and sincerity that knocked my socks off !!!!!!! You girls sent me over the edge with your SUPRISE ..... I'm sincerely very emotional about it :( speechless , can't find the words to express how I feel about the extraordinary gesture !!!!! I will find the words but right now I am only finding tears of gratitude . 

My sincere love to you all for now and now my little adventure is out of the way i can 100% invest all my positive energy and effort inot getting All You girls knocked up xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations Left! Can't wait to see a picture of Anna :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

left!!!! Congratulations on the arrival little Anna!! <3 <3 <3 I cannot wait to see some pictures and hear how everything went. And I'm SO HAPPY you finally got your package!! What timing! :hug:

mdc - right?! you should fly out here for it - dinner beforehand (who needs it?!) and then off to the fest. I would enjoy the cheese with you and let the others enjoy the chocolate. 
Nice job on managing the meeting. It's super tough sometimes esp in a room full of folks who just want to rub elbows.
funny - I did think about setting an alarm for myself. I'm going to do that now. 

ugh, came down with a cold throughout the day today. I knew it was coming!!


----------



## Star2011

Left- I am so excited for you. Welcome home baby Anna. Glad our little care package arrived on time to welcome baby Anna. 

Ellie- all the best with Friday Scan. Yes, this circle will work!

Wish and Chipie- stim buddies! Cant wait to hear your updates. 

Wish- dont forget your shots today:) Its almost time. We are both in Eastern time zone i know. Enjoy wine on my behalf. I am not a cheese or chocolate girl but definitely a wine girl! 

Chipie- yay! You did it. Now you are a pro on doing your own Injections:)

Mdc- Good job in handling that meeting! What did you find out about Insurance and ivf? Am sorry if you mentioned this before. 

Afm, nothing new really other than i started my estrogen patch and pills. I go tomorrow for a lining check then if all goes well ET still set for 24 or 25th.


----------



## sugargully

Congrats Left! So can't wait to see your littles ones pics. Glad the package finally arrived too. I came so close to spilling the beans once!


----------



## Mdc

Left, holy smokes! Welcome baby Anna!!!! I cannot wait to see pictures and hear about the delivery. So glad you got the present. 

Wish, sorry about the cold. Maybe it is your immune system taking a dive in preparation for you to be PUPO!

Star, so very exciting about ET. How many are you transferring. I am still waiting to hear about the PA. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats Left! So glad Anna has made her debut!


----------



## Chipie

Congrats Left!! I think you may have your hands too full to be cheering us on but thank you for thinking of us. Wow I'm so excited and totally jealous if I'm honest. 

Get well soon Wish, who needs that on top of all the sticking. Oh and pls do remember to do your injection ha ;-). It's all I bl00dy think about!

Star, v excited for your ET next week.


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - so excited for your ET!!! yes, how many are you transferring?? patch AND BCP - dang you'll be suppressed for sure!

left - still so darn excited! I told mdc that i started crying. I'll blame my one shot Monday night for making me teary yesterday! 

i remembered my shot last night! set my alarm and everything. And I have to say, I felt a pinch in my ovary when i sneezed/coughed this morning, so maybe things are growing nicely this time. I had an acu appt this morning too and she poked me in a few new places - a few spots on my face for my nasal congestion and then a couple in my abdomen, plus the regular points. I think it's cool how she's changing things based on the day of my cycle.


----------



## Star2011

Wish- Glad you did not forget your shots. Hopes and prayers throughout this cycle. 

Chipie- How are you doing with the injections? I am sure by the end of this procedure you will be a pro. 

Mdc- Can&#8217;t wait when you start the next step. Always rooting for you!

I am only transferring one. Yes, I am excited and nervous for the up keeping FET. I am doing what I have been instructed to do, trying to be calm, have faith that it will work, and just let it be. My US and blood gave me the green light for March 24th FET. I start my PIO on Saturday then in a week I start the steroids and Lovenox. 

Hi to the rest of the ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay Star!! hopefully chipie and I will be retrieving or transferring around that time - we'll have 3 PUPOs in the hizzy! :rofl:

that reminds me of a joke:
Why did Snoop Dog need an umbrella?





fo' drizzle


----------



## Chipie

Haha you do crack me up Wish.

Yes Star! Nearly time. Keep on being calm and positive!

Injections are going fine. I'm getting better now at drawing and not wasting a load of liquid or getting loads of bubbles. Side effects have kicked in though. Think this is what the menopause feels like, all head achy and hot flushes. 

I've got a week of Menopur starting on Monday before I even go in for my first scan so I think I'll be a bit behind you ladies. Probably beginning of April before anything exciting happens...


----------



## Chipie

MDC you said something that scared me a little tho- about graduating to do your own trigger. What's the trigger like then? Is that gonna hurt!?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

chipie - don't worry about the trigger - you only use a sliiiiightly bigger needle (and i'm not kidding). It doesn't sting or anything. 

I had my first post-stim scan today and I'm showing 6 follicles! I am a little shocked! The most I've ever had was 7 in my first cycle, so this is great to me. And I wasn't expecting to see anything this early, so bonus! One is close to measurable and then there are 5 others hanging out. I was hoping, though - I worked out last night and when we were doing side-to-side abs with a medicine ball, I could tell there was more 'stuff' in my abdomen. So I'm going to relax and drink lots and lots of water this weekend and hopefully they'll all plump by early next week!

How's everyone else doing? I hope you have a great weekend. I'll be on to poke my head in - a woman on another thread I'm on is going in to see if what looked like an empty sac last week has grown into an actual embryo with a fetal pole and whatnot. Ugh, the pains of this entire process never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Chipie

Yeyyyyy!!!! Go Wish!! 6 follicles woop! Yes deffo have a relaxing weekend, so excited for you.

And I think you're winding me up about the stim. I reckon it hurts like hell but I'll remain blissfully ignorant for now and worry about that later ha. I dreamt about injecting myself last night (and messing it up), I am officially obsessed, or mad. I've got to do it on a train tonight so we'll see how that goes! 

Have good weekends all. I will be planning my wedding, tick tock less than 4 months eek


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, no the trigger is fine too. I just take slowly. No biggie! And less than 4 months until your wedding! Wow!

Wish, six follicles that is AMAZING! I knew it would be a good cycle. 

Star, so excited for your transfer!

Omg! Three almost PUPOs that in so wonderful! 

I am finally home after the long trip and glad it is the weekend! I had a quarter sized spot of brown blood on dpo 4 (deffo to big and early for implantation) again which confused the heck out of me. It has since stopped and my temps are still up so maybe this is the new norm for me. Oh well, guess we will just wait for AF then see what my travel schedule looks like. It is getting crazy busy and making me even more crazy. I almost forgot I got my amh redone and the RN said it was great 1.7, but feb 2015 when I did it the level was 3.04 so now this is just adding to my paranoia. The RN said not to worry, but I feel the pressure now more than ever. I am really just considering moving on to IVF. Sigh!

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

chipie - yes, don't worry!! nothing really stings or hurts!! you'll be just fine, have faith. And WOW!! yeah, a wedding in 4 months! I hope you're knocked up for it! ;)

mdc - hmmmm that is bizarre! stupid bodies playing stupid games. And I thought you had a month off of traveling or something like that? dang it. When do you head back out, and where to? 
Did you ever hear back about the approval to go to IVF? or do you have to go through one more medicated IUI cycle?


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I am off until the end of March and then to RI for a week. To answer your question about IVF coverage I have news and trying not to get to excited. I did call my insurance because I wanted to know if iui's and meds go against my lifetime max (no for meds and yes for IUIs). While we were on the phone the RN asked about my history and she said even though my Dec IUI was cancelled since I had clomid it could be counted toward my three medicated IUIs because of TI and they would approve IVF! I just need the office to call in and confirm. So things could still go wrong, but I am hoping it goes through! PMA! PMA! PMA! Not going to tell DH until I get the full approval. Better yet I may be able to squeeze it in April!


----------



## elliecain

I'm trying to process the news I had last night and it's really hard. 
The scan showed follies and lining doing the right thing for cd9 (5.9mm lining and 2 left ovary follies of 13 and 15).

The results of the polypectomy and endometrial biopsy were not so good. Mr Akande ran tests as part of some research he is doing and I have elevated plasma cells in the endometrium which need a course of strong antibiotics, meaning this month is most likely yet again a bust as I can't start them until CD1 and the endometrium is not likely to support implantation in its current state. 
I also have 15% NK cells which means I'll need steroids to ensure I don't reject a baby. 
I've also been given progesterone pessaries to use if I do get pregnant this month. No idea why, as my progesterone levels have been really good.

I can't take it all in at the moment, but basically my body is trying really hard to produce an egg (which is most likely being fertilised) but then is not letting it implant and also trying to reject anything that does implant. 

We are going to try the antibiotics next cycle then just go to IVF. He says he knows what he would have to do with the IVF to treat my issues. He also said "you're not as young as you were, so I wouldn't bother with IUI and just go straight to IVF".

In a way, that last news was a relief. It's going to be expensive though. My parents have said they will lend me the money. My health authority have just changed their funding policy and I might be able to get one round of ivf on the NHS, but I'm only going to use that if I can get it done by Mr Akande. I'm gong to see my GP next week and try to get an NHS referral to him. I have no idea if this is possible, but I'm not going to let Dr Joels anywhere near me, as she had no idea about and probably didn't know how to deal with my rather complex issues and would waste time.

I'm struggling to deal with all this. I'm trying not to feel like this is the end of the world. It's so much to take in and the disappointment of yet another month where I won't conceive is huge, especially given how awful the Clomid has been this month. To know I've got to take it again next month is not a nice thought. Especially with a high dose of tetracycline that will make me feel ill. I feel quite desperate and tears are close to the surface all the time.

I thought going through the cost and pain of getting the polyp out would mean I could move on, but it's not happened like that. The only good thing is that I was right to get it taken out by him because the NHS don't run those tests, so I'd be none the wiser.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Aw Ellie - that is a wallop of information. But things don't sound dire, just another challenge in the road. I also felt relief when my doc said go straight to IVF. I feel like you were lucky to find this guy and he has the right idea - get your uterus in proper shape to accept and hold that forever baby. So you'd maybe be able to fix things for May? You're not 'young', that's correct but you're not old either. You'll still have quite a few years left to try so it's best to get this under control now. 
Try to hang in there!! I see good things in your future and I'm glad you have these answers and a man with a plan on your side. :hugs:

MDC - ohhh, we should meet up for dinner again when you're in RI! And that is SO EXCITING about IVF!! I'll contain my excitement until you get final word though! ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - how are you doing? :hugs:

you're all very quiet! haha

star - excited for your transfer?

chipie - how are stims going? 

I went in for another scan this morning (went yesterday too) - there are 4 follicles but still only one that is considered measurable. That one is 14, up from 11 yesterday, but the others are holding strong at 8, 9 and 10. This lead one is taking all the meds! I need these other ones to catch up so we either don't cancel or I don't have to spend more $$ on more pens. I'm hoping for a retrieval this weekend. Or, i guess, maybe an IUI. Easter retrievals make Christmas babies! :)


----------



## Chipie

Hey Ellie yes that is loads of info to take in. How are you feeling? Hope you're ok. My initial reaction was how lucky are you to find that out and that now you know and can work towards resolving it then you'll definitely get pregnant. I'm sure it was a shock to you though and I hope that you've had some time for it to sink in now. Let us know how you're getting on!! Feels like you've had all the bad luck recently!

Hope you get your insurance sorted MDC

Wish, still all sounds promising. Will they not do ER with only one large follicle? 

I actually only start Menopur tonight so 2 injections per night from now on. Not been too bad so far though so fingers crossed.

Thank goodness for a short week here leading up to Easter.


----------



## Star2011

Good Morning girls,

Ellie- i am sorry about everything. I am glad you know what is going on now. If you decide to go ahead with Ivf, know that you will get more questions answered. You will also get more support. All the best with everything Ellie. 

Wish- thats a good # of follicles. You are doing great. C'mon follies, catch up! This weekend wow! We will be PUPO at the same time. 

Chipie- April will be here before you know it. Hows the wedding preparation and the ivf preparation going on?

Mdc- i am also hoping that insurance issue sorts itself quick! 

Well, i had been having some cold and sinus infection the last couple of days and i was scared my FET would be cancelled. I am feeling better now. FET still set for 24th. I started PIO shots and boy, those IM needles are something else. I do my own IM injections. I am now a pro. I am also on abx until Sat. Tomorrow i start steroids and Saturday i start Lovenox and ASA. On top of that, i take my everyday vitamins. I am just a mobile Pharmacy. My urine smells medicine(sorry TMI). I am drinking alot of water but it still doesnt help that much.


----------



## Dandi

Ellie, I'm so sorry to read of your frustration and disappointment. I know it must have been hard to get that news when you hoped that it would all be smooth sailing after getting rid of the polyp. I think it's just one more step in the right direction for you though. The more answers you get, the more prepared you are for what needs to be done in order to get that baby! Maybe this new info will be the key to everything!

Wish- I hope those follies catch up to the leader and you have a great retrieval!

Mdc- fingers crossed that everything works out how you want and you can move on to the next step. Possibly ivf as soon as next month, ahhhh! 

Star- best of luck with your FET! So excited for you to be PUPO!

A new BFP is due on this thread and it sounds like we have a lot of potential in the works. I'm so hopeful and excited for you all!


----------



## Chipie

Wow Star, that is a lot of meds. Sounds like you're an absolute pro with the injections now though! Eek 3 days, good luck for Thursday!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - yikes!! what are all of those meds for? I know the PIO is your progesterone but what are the rest for? You're transferring on my DH's bday. Considering we have the same anniversary too, it must mean good things!! FX'ed!

chipie - are you able to blend the 2 meds together and only give yourself one shot? I'm able to do that with my menopur and Gonal-F. It's worth asking! 

dandi - hi! :wave: thanks for cheering us on! We do need a new BFP here soon, I concur.

The snow has stopped and the sun is trying to come out. We only got around 3" so that's fine. Just MELT please. :)


----------



## Chipie

Wish, I asked about mixing them and she said no. What a b**ch (joke ;)). In fact she did worse than that, she laughed at me! She also laughed when I asked if I could put ice on it beforehand! She must have come from the school of hard knocks. Poor me :-(


----------



## Mdc

Wish, come on follies gitty up! Weekend retrieval...say what!

Chipie, any follie scans yet?

Ellie, that is a lot to take in and I know it is disheartening to find that out, but at least you have a solid plan. 

Star, I did see a YouTube video on pio and that does look intimidating. That is my biggest fear to have to do that. I am such a baby and hope 'when' I get approved it is just endometrium for me. You are a rock star! Glad you are feeling better!

Dandi, thanks for cheering us all along...now that we are pretty much turning into an IVF thread. :haha:

Hi everyone else!

I am just hanging out hoping AF stays a away until next week. I would love to get an approval of IVF and jump right in. So weird I never thought I was want IVF, but here I am. I also have acu this afternoon :wohoo: I had to cancel the last couple of weeks due to work so I am super pumped!

Ps how is it Monday already!


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm trying to avoid work as much as possible today, apparently...

chipie - that's crap! you can't even ice it? screw that - ice it if you want. Did she say why? that's just weird. I was wondering if you could blend them, though - maybe b/c they are different kinds of meds? who knows.

mdc - we totally are becoming an IVF thread! look at us! enjoy your appt and becoming a melty puddle. I can't wait for mine tomorrow.

So this is good - I just got my call with my next instructions - I start my antagonist tomorrow (e2 = 315 and LH is 2.48, so gotta start hindering that now) and I don't have to go back until Wed morning. I measured at 14, 10, 9, 8 like I mentioned and I guess each side has an unmeasurable, so there's the 6 total. I told her I was guzzling water and she giggled and said that wouldn't do anything. So WHATEVER! :) she goes 'it IS good to stay hydrated! and that will fill 'em up for sure!' :haha: we had a good laugh about pineapple core and all of the weird things that we hear.


----------



## Chipie

I just got absolutely crucified at the gym by my personal trainer. Exhausted!

Wish I am allowed to ice. I think she was laughing because she thought I wouldn't need to. She doesn't know how low my pain threshold is! 

MDC yes join the IVF train! I'm actually enjoying it more than TTC. So less stressful ha. Never thought I'd say that. I guess the hard work is yet to come. 

I only start the stims tonight so my first scan is next Monday- Easter Monday. Fun! 

So if drinking water and eating pineapple is a load of rubbish, is there anything I can do to grow these follies?


----------



## Wish2BMom

chipie - nope, not according to my doc's office - they either will respond to the meds or they won't. And if they won't, it might not even be the meds but it might just be that there were only a couple (or one...or none) follicles ready for this month for you anyway.


----------



## Chipie

Oh what a bummer. Hate it when Lady Luck is involved because she is not my friend


----------



## Chipie

Well Menopur is a bit more stingy isn't it. Ouchy. Esp the 300iu mega dose I've got to take. Couldn't decide whether to go slowly for less pain or push it in quick to get it over with. Roll on ER. 

Come on then follies- wakey wakey


----------



## Wish2BMom

tell me about it - she's not mine either! 
yeah, menopur is the one that stings the most. Oh crap, I have to do my antagonist this morning....later!
ok done - that needle was a little thicker and I had to really stick it in! yikes. And there was a giant air bubble - so much that i thought it was already at the top of the syringe, so I just pushed the plunger and meds went flying everywhere. Sweet. Anyway, all done. It didn't sting, just a bigger needle. Blah.

Yes - your follies have to grow and grow! I can't wait for your first scan!


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, sorry about the Menopur sting. I get a little sting from the trigger so I always go slowly and it helps me. That is just me though. 

Wish, bigger needles yuck. I still have my fingers crossed for all the follies to get nice and plump for you!

Hi to everyone else. The office did not call me back yesterday...ahh the torture :hissy: I will probably fall after lunch today just to be a pest. So far AF is staying away, so hoping she stays away until next week. 

So scary about what is going on in Brussels.


----------



## Chipie

Yes I agree about Brussells MDC. It so easily could have been London and a lot of my colleagues have friends or family living there. Thankfully I don't know of anyone who's been affected.

So that's me injected for another day. Getting quicker at prepping it all already. Took it slow and steady like you said MDC, much better. When will my ovaries start twinging Wish? ;-) Anyone had side effects from Menopur? 

How are you doing Ellie after all your news? Hope you're ok...

2 days to go Star. Hope you are managing with all your mountain of meds!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) gosh its busy on here :) I'm so sorry right now I don't have time to reply individually but I'm avidly reading along :) can someone please explain the process of the meds to me for IVF ? What's what for ? Sorry to ask stuipid questions but I'd really like to know ? 

Love to you all ..... Ill be back properly soon xxxx for now think of me as a silent partner ;)lol


----------



## elliecain

I lived in Brussels for a year and was horrified to see the news today. I was an apprentice with the Commission so the area affected was where I lived and worked. Terrible.

Sorry I'm not much good of a cheerleader at the moment. You've all got so much going on and the meds stuff goes over my head somewhat. I'm thinking of you all and wishing you so much good luck. 
I'm about to ovulate and wondering if I have any chance of a bfp. It all comes down to whether or not my lining will allow it before I've taken the antibiotics. I want it so much it hurts. I just cried during my shellac nails... and nearly cried again because she did Easter bunnies on my ring fingers to cheer me up and they are so cute!

https://i63.tinypic.com/2dgj14k.jpg


----------



## Chipie

Aw Ellie, I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. I'm crossing everything I can for you. You have to keep believing though. I know that's hard. The bunnys are super cute though.

Left, yes I imagine you're busy! MDC and Wish are probably the experts but I'll tell you my plan briefly but I think mine is quite simple compared to some. I did a week of injecting Suprecur which suppresses the production of all my natural hormones. Then yesterday I started Menopur as well which stimulates my ovaries to produce egg (s) (plz more than one!!). I'm on that for a week until my first scan next Mon then they'll scan every few days whilst I continue to take both meds until eggs are ready. Then I inject the trigger shot to stimulate ovulation 36 hrs before the egg retrieval under general anaesthetic. After that I take progesterone suppositories to make the lining grow and they put a good egg back in 3-5 days later. Hope I've explained that right , I'm becoming an expert


----------



## Left wonderin

Chipe thank you :) now it all makes sense to me . Wow that's alot of drugs :) I assume the Supress your own hormones so they have control of the process right ? So Monday is a big day for you :) ill keep EVERYHTING crossed here that there are lotsof nice strong eggs :)


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Left! Yes the drugs are in control of me now, my body has been taken over!

So coming up we have Wish's scan today with (FX) possible egg retrieval in a few days from now, Star's Frozen Embryo Transfer tomorrow and then my first scan on Monday. GO GIRLS


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh what alot going on !!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

GO CHIPIE!!! well done!! that's exactly right. 
So I had an estrodial patch (sticker) to lightly suppress my hormones and then started Menopur and Gonal-F last week to stimulate. And now I'm also on an antagonist which will stop me from ovulating while continuing to stimulate and make the follicles grow. THEN once there are enough in the mature range (18-22mm), we'll trigger and follow the rest of the process, including the progesterone. So Chipie and I are on similar protocols. :)

ellie - I LOVE your nails, they are adorable. I'm so sorry you're hurting so badly. when your little one gets here, it will never know what hit it, it's life will be so full of love!!! <3 hang in there, girlie. :hugs:

left - I bet you're busy! whew! how long do you have off for maternity?

it really is so sad and just so stupid what happened in Brussels. My heart goes out to them.

scan this morning showed a lot of growth but we still have a bit of a way to go - 17.5, 12, 12, 12, 10, 9. So those little ones are showing signs they might catch up, at least by retrieval!! WOO!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, this is such a trying road and we know it all to well how it can be exhausting. Best of luck to you this cycle! That cute little bunny made me smile. 

Chipie I cannot wait for your first scan! How many days of stims will you do before your first scan?

Left, thank you for the continual checking in. You are always such a positive force for this thread!

Wish, ahhhh....plump follies plump! When do you go back in?

I called my insurance (and talked to a lady that really must hate her job...anyhoo) and the office did not call them yet so I emailed my RN. My biggest pet peeve is when people do not follow through. :devil: I still have some time hopefully before AF, but what a load off if I knew we had approval for IVF and the meds were already approved. I haven't even asked if I could do a cycle this month because I am trying not to bombard them, but come on man! Last night I don't even remember what triggered it but all the stress came pouring out. One tear fell and then the flood gates opened. Poor DH must have been like WTH. I think all this travel that I have coming up is really wearing on my brain. I am trying to plan around IUI/IVF schedules but I have no idea when they will be which is super frustrating. I probably should take up yoga again. Need my zen back!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I know - they gotta hurry up and plump so we can trigger and not keep dumping cash. I go in again Friday morning.

awww, mdc - I'm so sorry you had a little breakdown. I think we all deserve it every now and then, though. We need it, really. I haven't had one in awhile, i know it's lurking. After awhile, it just becomes work to remain positive - especially when you're trying to juggle all of those calendars to make it work! 
_(might I just point out that your temp rose significantly on 11dpo and you just had an emotional breakdown....? just sayin' - and I hate that phrase now....)_


----------



## Mdc

Thanks Wish! I did see that temp also. I might be still taking progesterone without telling my doc to keep AF at bay :blush:, but I have been doing that for a couple days so doesn't explain the jump. 

And SERIOUSLY the RN just emailed me back and said they did not call the auth in bc my last IUI got cancelled. Although I TOLD them the insurance will approve IVF with three cycles of o stimulation even if there was no IUI! Omg, so frustrating.


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Dandi- Good for you to stop by and say hi. Thanks for the good luck! We all need it.

Ellie- I do hope you get a chance for your bfp so you do not have to go through a bunch of meds! I am familiar with meds for medical conditions such as kidney and heart medications because I work in a Kidney/Dialysis unit and Cardiac floor but fertility meds are all new to me. I learn every day from this journey. Cute nails by the way.

Chipie- Menopur did sting for me too. I did not have side effects with Menopur. At one time I was taking 3 different injections in a day. Menopur and Gonal F at night, Cetrotide in the morning. Now I am to only one big ash needle IM needle only one day. Next Mon is a big day for you. Cannot wait to hear the good # of follicles you will have&#8230;.I am an optimist as you can tell. 

Mdc- I am also sad about Brussels. It just too much now. RN is really playing with your life now. Can't she see your time is precious! I am rooting for AF to stay away too. Can&#8217;t wait for you to start this next chapter of ttc. 

Wish- That's good the follicles are growing. This weekend is retrieval huh! I am excited for you. We will be PUPO together. Tell your hubby happy birthday from your anniversary mate! 

Left- It is nice to hear from you. Understanding these IVF meds is a day to day process. 

Afm, I have been working extra hours these past few days as per arrangement with my manager so that I can have a couple of days off after my ET tomorrow. Due to the physical nature of my job I did not feel comfortable going to work immediately after my FET like I did after my ER and I paid dearly for it. That is why I have been MIA. And we are to have a snow storm today until tomorrow! Lucky me!
About the meds I am taking for FET:
Lupron IM- This was a one-time dose that I did 2-3 days before my period.

Estradiol patches and pills- I started these on CD 2 after baseline US and blood work. 

PIO- You all know about the progesterone. They are to help with the lining too before implantation. I started these on Saturday, CD 12 and will go on until am 12 weeks pregnant. I did look at some Youtube video on self-injecting PIO. The first day it took me almost 15 min talking to myself I can do this! I can do this! I wish my DH would it but when I come home in the morning he is always gone to work. So I had no choice but to learn to do them myself. The things we do to get a baby, the good Lord only knows. 

Steroids/Prednisone - It&#8217;s supposed to help my body accept the pregnancy and not fight it off as if it were a foreign body or infection. The steroids also will suppress my immune function for better implantation as per my RE. I started these yesterday- CD 14

Abx- These are to wipe out any potential bacteria that may affect implantation. I started these on Saturday, CD 12 and my last day to take them is today. 

Lovenox/ASA &#8211; I will start on these on Saturday, 2dpt. My RE stated that he puts most of his patients 38 yrs. and up these to help thin the blood for possible blood clotting after implantation. Apparently he has success on with this protocol. 
I am sorry for the long book&#8230;.I will pen off here. I will keep you updated tomorrow.


----------



## elliecain

Star, do you have NK cells? I only ask because I'll have to do steroids when I get pregnant because of this issue.

Good luck everyone! I'm so excited for you all plumping and injecting and transferring! I love you girls so much, it's odd that I've not met any of you but I'd trust you above many people I've known for years in real life.


----------



## Mdc

Star, best of luck tomorrow and I bet you are ready for a couple relaxing days off. I saw YouTube PIO and man those are scary. You are so close to be PUPO :wohoo:


----------



## Chipie

Wowzers Star, that is a hell of a lot of drugs to remember! And I daren't even think about PIO. That sounds like something to be really scared about. Not like my wimpy needles. I don't think I have to do that though, I'm pretty sure mine are suppositories. LOADS of luck tomorrow.

Well since I've been posting on here (for the second time) MDC you've always been super strong despite everything that's been thrown at you so I don't blame you for having a little melt down. It's good for the soul, to get all that negativeness out. It sounds like your RE is really testing your patience, hang in there. 

Wish, good follies! Those trio of 12's are gonna have growth spurts I just know it! Come on follies!! 

Ah Ellie, bless you that's so sweet. I know what you mean though, you guys are my support at the mo as I've chosen to tell no one about this so far, can't bare them waiting expectantly for news. So I don't know what I'd do without blabbing to you all every day, probably burst! 

So I've actually got an appointment tomorrow at ARGC which is reputably the best IVF clinic in the UK. This is plan b- where we go if this round fails with the Lister Clinic. But it's not going to fail of course


----------



## Star2011

Yes Ellie i have NK cells too. Didnt know until after i started this IVF process. Sending love you too Ellie and we can all do this together. We will get there. Do not ever lose hope.


----------



## Chipie

Oh yeah and I forgot to say MDC, I will have done 7 days of stim when I go for my first scan. That sounds a lot to me, more than most people do? It might be because they think I'll only produce one or two eggs. Eek fingers crossed.


----------



## Star2011

Thank you Mdc. I was also scared looking at them long needles and thinking that the whole thing will go inside me. After the first injection, everything is smooth. I am not a small girl either (5 7" 150lbs) with a good size behind so i guess that helps:)


----------



## Star2011

Chipie i went for my first US and bloodwork after 6 days of stims i believe. Yes, this circle will not fail! Am with you sister!


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck for tommrow Star :) ill be thinking of you and your little emby :) snuggle down LO :) xxxx


----------



## elliecain

Come on Star's baby! You have so many virtual aunties behind you right now :)


----------



## Star2011

Thank you Ellie, Left, Chipie, Wish, Mdc, Dandi and everybody. Tomorrow i will for sure update.


----------



## sugargully

Go, go, go little follies and embies! Just poppin in to let you all know I'm hoping for the best for all of of you ladies! You're in my thoughts every day.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, sugar!! :hugs:

star - GOOD LUCK TODAY!! nestle in little one, dig in nice and snuggly!! I'm glad you took some time off to chill after the procedure. I'm definitely doing that this time.

mdc - say what now??:saywhat: you've got to be kidding me. So did they NOW submit for authorization?? I'm so sorry you're being d*cked around like this, excuse my language. The fact that you're on prog to keep AF away so you can get this approved in time - you're doing everything possible on your end and they can't keep up their end of the deal. Want me to call?? I'm all fired up!!

chipie - I usually go in on day 4 of stims and I think that's too early. I would almost rather not go in until day 6 or 7. I know I'm not going to have any mature follies (or even close to mature) by then. Hell, I'm at day 11 of stims right now and I barely have 1. I know they want to start tracking the hormones too to make sure you don't surge before they can stop you, so I guess day 7 would be fine.

ellie - your note touched my heart. I feel the exact same way. I know we've said this before but I wish I could meet all of you. :flower:

nothing much going on with me - I have a feeling the retrieval won't be until at least Monday, which just stinks b/c of it being a work day. Even if my follicles grow 2mm each day from yesterday, that's still bringing the 12s to 16 and that's still not where they need to be. So I'd assume I'll need to stim for another couple of days. Maybe trigger Sunday night, retrieval Tues. :shrug:


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, glad you have a plan B, but you are right you will not need it. How did your appt go?

Star, hopefully you are all PUPO now. How did it go and what did it feel like? 

Wish, yes I should have you call :winkwink: and the finance person finally agreed to call it in. I hope you get a big surprise tomorrow and they plumped up quick. You are so close to the finish line and I know it sucks, but slow and steady wins the race. Wait...so says they most impatient person here :rofl: Screw it, plump follies plump! Either way I feel this is truly your time!

Hi momma Left and soon to be momma Sugar!

Afm, now I am worried the finance person is going to call in the auth a bit half a$$ed, but at least I will know if my previous mmc from and IUI will result in a denial from the insurance. If so, I am just going to do without insurance coverage for now. I have the funds if we need to, but would rather spend it on buying things FOR the baby rather than making him/her. However, I will do what ever we need to do. 

On a funnier note, Wish, I was thinking about what you said about the emotions and temp spike and so I took a test dpo11 and total BFN. Silly rabbit what was I thinking...get pregnant the old fashioned way :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

LOL you're so silly! how dare you think that! :rofl: totally kidding, it was worth a shot. Crazier things have happened!
yeah, I wouldn't be trusting the caller to make the best case for you either, but I guess at least they are calling and you can glean some information from the response. When are you supposed to hear?
that's great that you have the backup funds to move forward either way. How exciting!

thank you for keeping the faith about this cycle. Things have gone as they should so far, so I am optimistic. But again, trying to be realistic. 
I'm hoping the big follicle stopped taking all the meds and shared with the others - maybe we'll have a good spike in the morning. Appt is at 7:50 - I'll update everyone when I return!


----------



## Mdc

If they faxed the auth in probably early next week, if she called it in likely she should get an answer then and there. 

Best of luck for tomorrow. 

Oh yeah, and I am getting closer to nailing down my Boston trip! Thinking the week of May 16th if your preggo behind wants to meet up :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you!

yes! I'll work from the Burlington office that day and just head down into the city for dinner. Excellent name-calling - I hope, I hope!


----------



## Chipie

Wish I'm sure I've read somewhere that follies often have a growth spurt right at the end. I've deffo not made that up. I've all the confidence in your follies! Talk to them this evening, tell them how well they're doing and then imagine them swelling up in size - and I am not even joking! 

MDC, goodness what a trial this is being for you. I hope she called and I hope you get it sorted asap. How blooming annoying! Let us know when you hear something. 

Star- how did it go?
Ellie, still crossing my fingers for you for this cycle.

My appointment at the potential new IVF clinic today was an eye opener. They are intense. An average cycle costs £12k and if you do immune testing (which they highly recommend) it's £15-£20k. They literally leave nothing to chance though. During stimulation, you go in twice a day every day for tests, you couldn't work during that time. They have an amazing success rate though. I'll definitely be tempted to do it if this cycle fails but only if df pays half as I'm paying for this cycle all by myself. At least it will prove to me how much he wants this. 

Meanwhile back to this cycle, I had some twinges in my left ovary today so I'm taking this as a super good sign. Come on follies!


----------



## Star2011

Wish- praying for those follies. Just like Mdc said, sometimes slow steady growth is better. 

Mdc- I am glad you have an option just incase this insurance thing acts up. 

Well, i am PUPO! I had one transferred and only one left frozen. The others didnt survive the thaw:(

It was a quick procedure went smooth but i had to pee at intervals abit at a time before the procedure to release bladder pressure. Am still drowsy from the PO Valium. Will catch up soon. 

Love to you all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow chipie - that's CRAZY. Sounds pretty awesome, though. Keep us updated!!

yahooooooo, star!!!!! PUPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :happydance:

I'll have a chat with my follies tonight, for sure. :)


----------



## Chipie

WELL DONE STAR! One in the oven and one in the freezer. Come on LO, do your thing!!


----------



## Mdc

Star :wohoo: PUPO! Sorry the other embies did not make it through the thaw, but you did it you are pregnant!

Chipie, wow that is crazy monitoring and a crazy cost, but you are right the things we do. 

Wish, you tell those follies in our best mom voice they should listen to you :winkwink:

So I ran across this on my clinics blog and it was too funny not to share. Especially with my 'anonymous internet friends'. https://rscbayarea.com/blog/20-thin...y-fertility-specialist-when-i-was-her-patient


----------



## elliecain

Yay for PUPO Star! You are so totally duffed right now xxx


----------



## Chipie

That is funny MDC and sounds soooo familiar.

Yeah you're duffed Star. I like that term Ellie


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, that is so very funny! Had to read them out to DH, but he didn't seem to get it!


----------



## sugargully

MDC I concur with all of that article. It's so on point. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy crap, mdc - that was awesome! :rofl:
I can relate so much to so many of these. However, I did NOT have to have a rectal exam!! 

star - heyyyy PUPO girl! you're 1dpt! how are you feeling? when is your test date?

Hello to everyone else! it's a gloomy, rainy day here today and I don't think I have much to do so I'll be fulfilling my BnB Addict role probably...

Had my scan: 20, 17, 16, 13, 13, 10. So we might trigger tonight b/c we don't want the 20 to get too big. Which means I might have just been handed a 'Skip Easter' card, and that would be A-OK with me! Even if we triggered tomorrow night, I could maybe talk them into not stimming tomorrow, last one being tonight, and I don't have to buy more meds!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:
But I'll get the call later today and will know for sure. I'll keep you all posted. All in all, 5 ain't bad, I guess. The doc wants to transfer 3 this time, so hopefully we get at least that. Chances of 100% eggs/good eggs/fertilization/proper development are basically nil, so I'll take what we can get.


----------



## Dandi

Congrats Star! Crossing everything for you that this little bean holds on tight!

Love the article Mdc, so much truth there. 

Wish, I'm so so hopeful for this round. Here's to hoping you get to transfer 3, I think that sounds very lucky!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, those are some mighty fine looking follies you have there! Cannot wait for you to be our second PUPO this month! I almost forgot they are going to do 3 wowza! Btw, I did not get a rectal either...not sure what is up with that. Cannot wait to hear the update about when you trigger. 

I will say at least that article was funny, however the support staff is on my last ever living nerve. I called the insurance and still NO auth submitted. For the love of *%#%*^% it is not that hard. I have laid it out and all they have to do is confirm 3 cycles of COS were done. I also have a call into the RN for a short course of BCP that the doc said was fine with so I have a shot at something this month bc of travel for work. So when she calls (and she better :haha: ) I am going to mention it, and worst case they have to call in a inj IUI auth anyways. If they mess this up I will likely lose it. This is people's lives they are playing with. Ok...deep breath...it is not the end of the world. I know it will work out, but geez who needs this drama.


----------



## elliecain

Wish, that sounds really awesome, I hope they do transfer 3! How exciting :)

Mdc, that's so frustrating. I think they forget they are dealing with people who have already been through so much at this point. I hope it gets sorted.

Star, how do you feel? I'm really excited for you!

Chipie, how are the injections/meds going?

Krasa and Pothole, I don't know if you are reading but I'm thinking of you both and hope you are ok.

So my proper temp rise today makes me think I ovulated yesterday, though my chart disagrees. It will probably adjust in a few days and I can defo change it if I take the +opk out.
We've given it a good go and are trying to feel hopeful, despite the news I got last week. If this one doesn't work, I'm doing one more after 2 weeks of tetracycline then going to IVF. Mr Akande suggested 3 more months, but I'm getting to the point where I can't cope any more and my parents have said they will lend us the money for private IVF with him, so that's what we'll do. If that fails, we may be up to the point of an NHS funded cycle.

By the way, I've not had a rectal either and that bit made me think maybe this was the norm in the U.S.!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I think your chart looks on point! and you look like you timed everything just right too - I even read the other day where people are trying to time their BD'ing to get the gender they want (come on...) and they said if you want a girl, BD a few days before O b/c the female sperm are slower so by the time you ovulate, they would be right there!

thanks everyone...anxiously awaiting my phone call...


----------



## Dandi

For the record...no rectal here either. I'm curious to know what it has to do with fertility.

I used to be obsessed with all of the ways that they say that you can plan your baby's gender. That was when I was young and dumb. Then I actually started trying and realized I'd take a male, female, hermaphrodite, monkey...anything would do just so long as I could get and stay pregnant! Oh the bliss of ignorance for those people who have it so easy!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I agree with Wish you have this covered this month. Fingers crossed!

Wish's office hurry up and call!

I swear this financial lady is out to get me. She emailed and said they denied IVF, and I called to insurance to ask why and...drum roll please...they did not even submit and auth and just called to find out the criteria. Duh...I already sent it to you. I was beyond words and the nice insurance lady I talked to actually said they just need documentation and said that she would personally call the office. I lividly called the insurance person and she had the gall to say 'fine, I will just have them submit the auth'. I wanted to say REALLY, so sorry to inconvenience you by asking you to do something you said you did a couple days ago. I was trying to be really nice on the phone and tried to make light of all the hoops insurance puts people through because she is the only person that can make this happen, but I really wanted to be :devil: :brat: This all is ludicrous, and if I wasn't so close, didn't love my doc so much, and they have the best success rates in the area I would look at moving away from this clinic!


----------



## elliecain

Seriously! They are being really difficult and annoying. You poor thing! I'd have had several major meltdowns by now dealing with that level of stupidity and dishonesty. I really hope you can still get it sorted out. :hugs:

Oh, in other news, after a long break because I cancelled after my operation then she was all booked up, I've finally got an acupuncture appointment tomorrow! This will be followed by hair trim and root dye (in the same building, different person!) ... My greys are getting crazy now :(.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I really hope you get a quick answer now, mdc!!! sounds like the right fire has been lit under said witch's heiny!

office called - one more night of stims and will more than likely trigger tomorrow night. I'm ordering one antagonist right now but if we have to stim tomorrow night, she said that I don't really 'need' the gonal - if I don't have it, I don't have it (when they are already this big, I guess it doesn't matter as much at the end). So that's GREAT news. She said they didn't have any samples left so I tried that route too. Oh well. So now I have to go down to the MA office at 8:45 for another scan/bloods tomorrow and retrieval will most likely be on Monday. So day off for me! And I guess I have to attend Easter now! ;)

oh ellie - acupuncture and some self-spoiling sound like just what the doctor ordered!! enjoy your day tomorrow!!


----------



## Chipie

OMG what a frustrating day yesterday. Our power went off at 4pm and it didn't come back on until 11.30!! I was dying to check up on how Wish was doing but I couldn't because we had no internet at all. We had to drive down into Dover to pick up a curry take away (no cooker obvs) and I'm frantically reading all your messages whilst stood in the curry house getting really excited for Wish and really p***ed off for MDC (what a cow that woman was!) but no time to respond arghhhhhh. 

So I'm on catch up now. 

Star, hope you're doing ok and having a relaxing time. I am sending positive preggo vibes your way.

Wish, A-mazing follies yey! What great little growth spurts. Keep giving them some love and attention. FX for them all to fertilise etc etc. So exciting! Good luck for your scan today, I'm looking forward to hearing some details about what the trigger is like pls. 

MDC wow you deserve a huge amount of good fortune after all this [email protected] you've been through. It must be getting to you now, I would be tearing my hair out. Surely it gets sorted now?!

Dandi- I giggled out loud in the curry house at your comment about taking anything, even a monkey. I totally hear you.

Afm, just stimming away here. Sticking needles into already bruised patches on my stomach isn't fun. And neither is injecting by candle light which I had to do last night. Apart from one twinge the day before yesterday, I don't feel anything. Gawd please be doing something ovaries!!

Oh and I think we've all said the same thing - we've had no rectals here. Maybe there was just a touch of what I call story spice in that bit of the article.


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ladies,

Happy Saturday!

I am sorry I wasn't here yesterday to update. 

I am really a wimp when it comes to anti- anxiety meds. That low dose of valium I had on my ET day still had some effects on me yesterday. I slept most of the day. Went to eat out with DH and came home and slept again. Now am up and moving. I have heard enough sleep. 

Mdc- Gosh those people are really making me mad too! They better have an answer soon. Praying that AF continues to keep away until this is sorted out. Wonder why some people dont want to do do their jobs! Beats me! I loved that article:) No rectal here too:). 

Wish- Yay for Monday! Those are good size follies. Cant wait for those 3 little ones to settle back with their mama. So excited! You will be my twin PUPO here shortly. 

Ellie- Temp look good. Fx crossed this is the circle mama! Enjoy your hair appt and accu today. What color is your original hair and whats the dye color?

Chipie - I hate power outage. I can see you are still stimming away. I believe your scan is coming up? I am hoping for a good # of follies. Its getting closer. I am glad your appt. went well with the other clinic too. 

Hi Dandi, Sugar:)

Afm, 2dp5dt here. In terms of symptoms, we&#8217;re still in the early days and as we all know, progesterone mimics pregnancy symptoms. So I don&#8217;t put much stock in them at this point. My beta is April 5. I do not think i will test before. Or maybe i will. DH wants us to test before. He did my PIO yesterday. He was shaking but he insisted so i let him do it. On a side note my friend/co worker who uses the same clinic and was 2 wks ahead of me did her beta yesterday and she is pregnant. That gave me hope. 

DH and i are going to a local comedy joint then to visit one of DH friends whose wife just had a baby. Nothing much to do here when it is so cold like this. Hope you all young ladies have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## elliecain

Thanks Star. My natural hair colour is dark brown and the dye is also dark brown but it's to cover the greys. I had some already but this past year they have increased so much. It's ridiculous. 
I had a massive meltdown when I was trying to find something to wear this morning. I've gained 10 pounds on the clomid and I'm really gross now :(
I ended up late for acupuncture and then cried for first 10 minutes. She treated my mental state rather than fertility and I do feel calmer now. Sitting in hairdresser with dye on after crying on hairdresser a bit too. 

One of the other stylists has a big bump and keeps talking to her client about the plans for birth. Ugh.


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ellie, 
I am sorry you had a rough start of the day. Hope the day ended up well. Keep your head high. All will be well. I also have a few greys in the middle and not the end:)

Take care.


----------



## Chipie

Aw Ellie, it sounds like you're having a rough time. Is there someone who you can talk to? My clinic offers free counselling sessions and I'm definitely going to use them. This is such a big thing to go through for all of us. I also have quite a lot of grey hair now and I feel loads better when I get it highlighted. Hopefully your pampering session helped!! Hope you're able to have a relaxing Easter and not think about ttc too much xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

<3 to all you girls, I'll update more later. Home from Easter with my fam and am pooped. Triggered last night and retrieval in the morning!! I had a 23, 19, 17, and the 10 bulked up to a 13. She didn't even measure the last one. So we're good to go!! I hope all 6 make it to the party tomorrow!
I'll update then - hugs to you all!


----------



## Pothole

Hi darling ladies. I think I'm back. Maybe. I don't know. Every time I come back I think I'm ready to fully engage again, but then I just...dont. I don't know why. I started my FET protocol this week. Today was my last b/c pill, but I've been bleeding since last Saturday. I'll call tomorrow to see what to do. They told me last Monday that bleeding was fine as long as we weren't trying to build my lining up. But now we are. I'm doing shots in my stomach and still bleeding. Tomorrow I'm starting a new exercise regimen with a friend. Time to focus on more than just fertility. It's Spring Break, so to get to the gym at 6 am is going to be a real test of will. But I think it will make walking up on school days easier. I think of you all constantly. If any of you have a cliff notes version of what I've missed, I'd appreciate it. ;)


----------



## elliecain

Star, those are great follies! Fingers crossed they all make it.

Pothole, so lovely to hear from you and I'll be hoping you can move on with the protocol. 

DH and I almost drove through a rainbow arch today and it gave me some hope, so I thought I'd share it with you... Felt like a sign to me! We were in his van, please excuse the ladder!

https://i65.tinypic.com/25jvyfm.jpg


----------



## Chipie

Ellie that's beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Yes definitely a sign of hope for us all!!

Hi Pothole! Nice to hear from you and take your time of course. Well I hope your bleeding stops or they say not to worry about it. I'm a big believer in doing some exercise and concentrating on something other than this. How was the 6am start?
The abridged version is- Star is PUPO for getting on nearly a week, Wish is doing egg retrieval today, I'm one week into stims (more about that later), MDC is arguing with the stupid admin woman at her clinic trying to get IVF approved on her insurance and Ellie has elevated plasma cells for which she has to take anti-bs starting next cycle and 15% NK cells, however she's going to get her miracle bfp this month despite all that. Oh and Krasa has signed off - we miss her dearly :-(.
Hope that helped!

Afm in more detail, not amazing news. First scan today showed only 3 follicles, all under 10mm. I think having 6 follicles on my last scan (pre-IVF) set my expectations a bit too high. I really wanted to cry in the clinic but I held it together. They've upped my dose to 375iu and I don't go back until Friday. I've pulled myself together now and I'm trying to remain positive. My ovaries might just be talking a bit of time to wake up having been suppressed for quite a while. There's no reason why they won't look more promising in a few days. WAKE UP OVARIES.


----------



## Dandi

Anxiously awaiting an update from Wish!!!

Ellie- I believe in signs and I think that was a perfect example. Good things are coming for you, you just wait and see!

Pothole- I'm so glad you're moving forward, even if you're not ready to fully engage again yet. From the "sound" of your text, you seem like you've done loads of healing in your quiet time and I'm so happy for that. I hope that the bleeding doesn't get in the way of the protocol and that you're all clear to continue. Looking forward to seeing more updates from you! :hugs:


----------



## Star2011

Hope you all had a good Easter.

Pothole- good to hear from you. I completely understand about you being not sure being back or not. About that bleeding, if the doc&#8217;s office thinks the bleeding is ok, I won&#8217;t be worried. Yay to a start of a new exercise regimen. That is too early for me to wake up. As you can tell I am not a morning person. That is why I work nights. Take your time and know that we will always be here for you. I am praying for a successful FET. What protocol is your FET?

Chipie- That was sweet short summary of what&#8217;s going on with all of us. I am sorry about the follicles. But it is still early. I am sure there are some that will pop up after the increase of the dose. Sending positive vibes your way! YES WAKE UP OVARIES! When is your next scan?

Wish- Hoping for the best today. Those are good size follicles. Looking forward to your update today.

Ellie- That rainbow is so beautiful. Gives me hope. Thanks for sharing. 

Afm, I am still hanging on to Faith and Hope that this will work. Today is 4dp5dt. No out of ordinary symptoms yet. I will keep you updated.


----------



## elliecain

Chipie, that was a great summary, made me feel nice to read it. I read it out to DH and he liked it too :) I'm sorry the follies are being slow but there is still time for them to catch up, isn't there?

Star, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Everyone else, pop in and update please. I miss you all... Wish, any news?

Afm, the clocks going forward confused my bbt yesterday and then we didn't go to sleep until 4am last night (I have been doing late night jigsaws on my iPad and then we were chatting about my parents for hours, long story) so bbt looked insane today! I've got 4 days back at school now, so the routine will reset my temps. I might discard both the past 2. I'm determined to hope for my miracle still. Too early for symptom spotting yet, so just trying to chill out as much as possible.

I hope everyone's ok.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all - in bed enjoying my relaxing day. 

Pothole - so good to have you back, you've been missed. As Dandi said, is does sound like you've done some healing. How's the Dude? 

Chipie - I know exactly how you feel but hang in there! More follies can come! I'm glad they increased you. When is your next scan? On my phone, sorry if you posted that already!

Star - I hope you start feeling something soon! So excited for you!!

Ellie- that's quite a late night! Sounds really fun though. Love the rainbow - so beautiful. 

Afm - retrieved 5 eggs today. Lots of thoughts and jokes from the nurse this weekend about Easter and Cadbury eggs. Anyway - will get a call tomorrow with the fertilization report and I'll have a 2/3/5 day transfer, depending on how many and how they're developing. 

MDC - anymore word on the approval? I hope AF is still staying away?


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, sorry the follicles are not quite where you want them to be, but with the dose adjustment I am sure they will plump up nicely. 

Pothole, I was just thinking about you. Glad you are back even if it is just partially. Excited to hear your fet protocol. 

Star, excited to start symptoms spotting. When is your beta? Are you going to test early?

Ellie, I love the rainbow and it seems like a definite sign. 

Wish, that is amazing and I am so excited for you! Rest up and get your uterus ready for 3 day 5 visitors :

Hi, Dandi and everyone else. 

No word on IVF yet, but I am traveling today so hopefully when I land I will get a good message. AF showed up on Sat morning dpo 14 so not too bad and I took my first BCP today. So weird to be back on that crap, but I will do what I need as long as it gets me where I want to be...big fat nauseous and preggo. I am starting to feel some optimism and it is a nice feeling. Back on the PMA train, meditation, and yoga. Ready to get this baby show on the road for myself and all of us!


----------



## Star2011

Wish! Yay! That was a good retrieval. Cant wait to be PUPO with you! Congratulations:)

Mdc- Am glad you are starting somewhere with the bcp. Thats the starting point of the good things to come. Let us know what they say about ivf. We are all waiting to hear the good news. 

Beta for me is on 4/5. I will test on Sunday this coming week. 2 days before beta.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - glad to have you back on the PMA train! You're going to rock this cycle no matter what happens, I can totally feel it. You are a determined woman!:thumbup:

star - I cannot WAIT for you to test! feeling anything? you should have implanted by now. lightheaded? feeling like you're coming down with something?:flower: (I'm sorry to be such a symptom-spotting enabler!!)

pothole - what's the new exercise regimen you're doing? :bodyb:

hello to everyone else! waiting and whiling away the time...:coffee:

nothing new here - back to work today, though I wish I had at least one more day off. I found out on Friday that a guy at work is leaving, which one on hand isn't a big deal b/c he's NOT doing a great job here. But at the same time, he's the only other one that is at my level and if he goes, I am nervous about the slack I'm going to have to pick up until we hire someone new and they get ramped up. I guess we'll see how this week goes and how the 'powers that be' strategically figure stuff out. 

And I'm just clearly not focused this week b/c of what's going on with my IVF cycle, so it's going to be tough to concentrate on things!! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, i'm gutted, I'm shaking, I'm so upset. :cry: Only 3 of the 5 eggs were mature and only one of those fertilized successfully. So we're going to transfer tomorrow, as long as it develops normally overnight. I'll get that wonderful call in the morning.
I think this is it for us. I know it only takes one but damn...odds aren't with us right now.
I don't know where my head is - i'm mad, sad, disappointed...so much positivity goes into cheering on follicles, spending money you feel is worth it, getting mature eggs, hoping for good fertilization rates, etc. It. is. exhausting.


----------



## elliecain

I'm so sorry it wasn't such good news. I really hope so much the little fertilised one makes it to transfer and it sticks. It can still work and I'll hang onto the PMA for you xxx


----------



## Chipie

Wow this process is just the worst isn't it. Wish, I totally get what you're saying. It just continually knocks you down. I'm so sorry :-(. I want you to know that I'm thinking of you and hoping and praying for this little one. FX


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, girls. I'm trying to work my mind into a good state right now. If the embie makes it through the night, it needs me to be positive. 

Big hugs to all of you - this process just keeps blowing until the day that it doesn't and you get your rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I'm so sorry that the news wasn't better Wish. This whole long rollercoaster of a process has been such a doozy for you. Vent your frustrations, feel all the feels, then get back to the hope that this could very well be "the one." I'll be sending all the positive vibes I can that this embie is strong and determined!


----------



## Wish2BMom

this is fantastic. I busted out at 'Merika'.

https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/196854/14_baby_names_voted_the


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I am so sorry for the less than ideal news and I wish I could I've you the biggest in person hug ever. You are so right this part sucks, but I agree trying to keep your head in a great place is a great start. You only need one to be your shiny, sparkly rainbow. I have fingers, toes, eyes crossed and hair braided this is the baby for you.


----------



## Star2011

Dang it Wish! This journey sure has some trials and tribulations along the way. We were all hoping for something else and now this. Just like everybody said, hold your head up and have PMA for this lone ranger. Sending massive positive vibes your way. It will happen one day. Much love sister!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, thinking of you today.


----------



## Star2011

Just got home from work and I have been thinking about you the whole shift Wish. I am saying a little prayer for you before i sleep. Much love!


----------



## Chipie

Hope you're ok Wish!!


----------



## elliecain

Also been thinking of you all day Wish.


----------



## Wish2BMom

You girls are amazing - seriously. Thank you all so much. :hugs:
The little one lasted the night and was transferred back at 10:15. I'm PUPO! I shared that acronym with all the ladies in the room and they'd never heard it before. They loved it!!
Embie was grade 4AF which is really good. I went to acupuncture after and melted away for so long I thought they forgot about me. I was still only there for an hour but it was heavenly. :)

Chipie - when is your next scan again? FX'ed the change in meds worked and you have plenty more follies. 

MDC - in person hugs are good :) annnnny word today on your IVF?

I hope you are all well - I'll chat with you tomorrow. :hugs: <3


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo! So happy for the good news! Everything crossed that this little nugget snuggles in for the long haul!


----------



## elliecain

Yay Wish!!!!!! You are PUPO! Love it :) :) Come on little embie!


----------



## elliecain

Happy 23 weeks Dandi. Only a week to V day!!!


----------



## Chipie

Ahhhhhh Wish yeyyyyyyyyy!! I was so worried about you yesterday, I didn't know what to think!!! But the little one made it and you're PUPO!!! What a great place to be. SO excited for you!!

My next scan is tomorrow and I'm more than a bit nervous


----------



## Star2011

Yay Wish! I am so relieved now that i have read you are PUPO! So happy:)


----------



## Star2011

Chipie all the best with your up coming scan.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck at your scan today, chipie - can't wait to hear the results!!


----------



## Chipie

It's tomorrow Wish. Thanks though ladies. I had some twinges yesterday so I was feeling positive but cannot feel a thing today so I'm back to just hoping I can grow three follicles


----------



## elliecain

Good luck Chipie.

I tested today because I need to find out as soon as possible if I am, so I can start the progesterone and steroids for the nkc. It was negative. But I'm only 8dpo so no big surprise. I'll probably do one every day until bfp/af.

Don't be fooled by my nice looking temps... remember that I have the most deceptive post-o temperatures of all time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oops, sorry, Chipie - I thought your post was from yesterday. You can't always feel them! I felt one out of the 6 i had going on and that wasn't even the biggest one. 

ellie - I hope you start seeing some lines soon! at least in 3 days! :)


----------



## Chipie

Yeah Ellie, got my fingers crossed for you!

No probs Wish. When you say you felt one out of the 6, how do you know you felt one? And how do you know which one it was?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

practice ;) I always feel the same one, i can tell when she hits it with the sono wand. It feels like a cyst, I guess. I'm assuming it's the same one b/c it's the same exact pain and it's the first one she hits when she moves to my left side.
I think I felt the giant one a couple of times, but only when it was getting close to 18. 

If you sit on the floor with your knees bent, lean back a little and try to do some side to side abs, can you feel if there might be a little 'more' going on inside?


----------



## Pothole

Hi ladies. My period is ongoing. I've now been bleeding for 13 days. I'm exhausted. They told me not to worry, it will stop with the estradiol, which I started today. Not sure if it's the bleeding, the waking up every morning to work out, the estrodiol, or the allergies, but I cannot stop crying today. I'm an utter mess. It's my Dude's 14th birthday. He's lovely and perfect and sweet and every time I think of him I start bawling again because I love him so much. I have a monstrous headache from the crying, but I'm afraid to drink a pop or a coffee to help because I don't know how long I need to be off caffeine to give myself the best chances. Honestly, I'm a disaster today. I fear you are all going to regret my return. But in the meantime, if you are on Facebook and at all interested, I'd love for us to be friends. I feel so sporadic right now and i miss you all. If nothing else, you could see pics of my Dude. I'm Colleen Salling. I never post about politics, I don't preach, I don't play any games so I never send requests, and I won't clog up your feed with loads of reposts. ;)


----------



## elliecain

Pothole, we will never regret your return. I'm so sorry about the bleeding and I hope the meds stop it.
I've sent you a friend request :)
Wish and I are friends there too. Hoping for more of you to come out of hiding!

Just found Mdc too... Hope you don't mind :)


----------



## Chipie

You both just got a friend request from Amanda  xx


----------



## Chipie

So, I tried the little exercise Wish and felt nothing. So I'm not looking forward to tomorrow at all.

Pothole, you sound like you're feeling rough. It is no wonder after bleeding for so long, your hormones and the drugs must be all over the place. Don't hold the tears in though- get them out! Happy birthday to Dude, he looks very sweet. Does he call you Lolly? 

Hey everyone else. Hope the PUPOS are doing ok


----------



## Mdc

Two PUPO that is amazing! And more to come!!!

Star, any symptoms?

Wish, so incredibly excited you are kuupo ( changing it to knocked up until proven otherwise) just for kicks. :haha:

Ellie, I feel you about temps I am ready just to say no more temping, but I usually cave. Sorry about the negative, but you are still early. Fingers crossed! I just accepted your friend request!

Pothole, I am sorry you are having a rough time, but allow yourself to cry it out. Holding it in will just delay the inevitable, or at least it does for me. There is no regret for you coming back at all, and please do not feel that way. This is a safe place. I will find you of FB, I would love to be 'official friends' actually I feel like this site has made us all so close that we truly are REAL friends. :hugs:

Chipie, good luck with the scan! I cannot wait to see how many follies are there. 

Hi to everyone else!

So drum roll, the insurance approved IVF! :wohoo: However my RN said it was likely too late to start this round :growlmad: I have a call in to to see what we could do since I am on day 4 of BCP one would think there is plenty of time to call in a pa for 2 meds, and the doc already said she knew she was going to do an antagonist protocol for us. Kills me I asked for them to put in the auth 2 weeks ago and if they did what I asked we would not be in the position. Argh! Silver lining I can hopefully get loads for 38 year old eggs for our family. Kind of scary that we are at the here, but so ready. Even if I have to miss a month or so due to travel I feel this is our best chance.


----------



## Pothole

Thank you for friending me Ellie, Chipie, and mdc. I agree, you ladies know WAY more than most anyone else in my life, much less my fb friends. We are real life friends because this is as real as it gets. I've just let the crying jags come and go as they will today. Tomorrow is a new day. 
Chipie, Dude is actually nonverbal. Very very loud, but nonverbal. Lolly is what his mom decided to call me since everyone else in his life had a repeating consonant two sylable name. Mama, papa, nana, sissy. It stuck and his three younger siblings all grew up calling me that. Half the school does now too, because I refer to myself as Lolly when talking to him. His CP is pretty involved. He'll never walk independently. He'll always need to be fed and changed. He cannot dress himself and he has no sense of danger. But look at that grin. Check out those giant blue eyes. That boy knows he's adorable. He smiles almost constantly and his laugh often goes into what we call "full dinosaur" where he starts squealing and the pitch could make dogs bark three streets away. He can't say Lolly, but he knows who I am. I love that smooshy kid.


----------



## Chipie

Pothole, he sounds amazing. What a rewarding life you lead and how lucky he is to have you. And here is me, an accountant. Somebody shoot me now ;-)


----------



## Pothole

Chipie, he's incredible. Strongest kid I know. And I'm the lucky one. My school is amazing and I am better for knowing every one of my students. But don't knock what you do. I cannot math. I mean, at all. It's a real problem. I had a perfect English score on my SAT which is the only reason I got into University. My math skills are atrocious. And if we didn't have accountants we'd have no businesses or schools. So thank you!


----------



## elliecain

All careers have value, bring us good and bad times and bring in the pennies! 
Dude is a cutie, I agree. Crying is a big part of this whole process for me. It does help if I can get it out.

So nice to be friends with a few now on FB. It's always nice to see people's faces and a snapshot of their lives. Mainly my feed is me and DH making silly faces and Pip, my dog. She's my baby and my everything <3

I tested again this morning, 9dpo, nothing. Wouldn't expect anything yet, but I think the very fact I'm ok with testing shows I know it's going to be negative, there's no real fear, just an inevitable. Still, next month I use strong antibiotics for 2 weeks and hopefully that will do the trick! If not, I'm with you guys in IVF world the next cycle. Bring it on.
Mdc, I'm so glad they authorised it for you.


----------



## Chipie

Well the clinic were SO positive and so pleased with me today that I couldn't help coming out of my appointment feeling good. I've got 4 follicles now, they are 12, 11, 10 and one small one which they think may not catch up. But they are hoping for the three big ones to grow all at the same rate and they said ER could possibly be at the end of next week. They also said my lining looked really good at 6.8. So I'm back in on Monday now. 

Gotta get my PMA back now and grow these little ones. I had discussed cancelling the whole thing with df this morning.

Pothole, yes my English is atrocious so I guess we can't have it all! Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

MDC, FINALLY! Congrats. Surely you can start IVF after 4 days of bcp? I took it for 2 weeks?! 

Ellie, I'm still crossing fingers for you 

Star- I think you're testing tomorrow are you? Good luck 

Hi Wish, hope you're resting and relaxing


----------



## Star2011

Good morning girls,

Ellie you are right. All careers are important. I am praying for a bfp from you. Hang in there, its still early. Even though i know some people get their bfp like 8-9 dpo but we are all different. 

Chipie- Yay for the follicles. So excited. Those follicles will grow and very soon you will be PUPO:)

Mdc- thank goodness for the approval. We have all been in pins and needle waiting to hear about that. Welcome to IVF land. 

Pothole- say hi to Dude. Having a special person like Dude in your life brings a new meaning to life. Hope your FET preparation is going well. 

Wish-hi PUPO twin? 

Afm, I had some spotting last night when i was at work. It was only once when i wiped. Its scared the shyt out of me. I also have occasional slight tugging-pulling cramps like 10 secs. My boobs are sore- they have been like this since i started PIO and estrogen. I am in need of more prominent symptoms! Anyway, am testing tomorrow and my BETA 4/5. If i have more spotting I will request for a beta soon.


----------



## Star2011

I hope you we will all still be friends though i dont have a fb account. I deactivated my account while back.


----------



## Dandi

Star, I think your symptoms sound very promising! I'm so hopeful that this is it for you.

Congrats on the approval Mdc! Can't wait for you to get started.


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls! a few mins until I'm off to my next meeting!

pothole - don't ever think we don't want you back! We've been hoping for your return, in any manner you can give it to us. :) I'll try to find you on FB too. I'm so, so glad you have Dude in your life and vice versa. I can't wait to see his smiling face on your FB page.

mdc - hip hop hoorayyyyy hooooooo! Let's start this IVF!! I LOVE KUUPO, btw!! :hugs: I hope you produce so many eggs you don't know what to do with them. Maybe I'll borrow one! ;) well, I prob won't give it back, so I'll just take it! I really really really really hope you can get this round pushed through and start now.

chipie - that's great!! drink lots and lots of water - that's my go-to. It doesn't do anything but it certainly doesn't hurt. Looking forward to your scan next week!!

ellie - fingers and toes still crossed for you. You could literally just be implanting now, so nothing is going to show for a bit yet. 

star - Hi twinnie! omg, i'll try not to freak out and think that it could be implantation for you. This would be around the right time, right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

also, pothole, I was thinking about your headaches - I wouldn't worry about a coffee or soda to battle the headaches. Even when preg, many docs say you can still have an 8oz cup of joe a day! So one soda or 1/2 soda or small cup of coffee to battle your headaches most likely won't do anything except make you feel better. :hugs:
that is not to say I haven't stopped all caff coffee, I have. But I actually enjoy the benefits of not having a crash in the afternoon anymore!

Also, and :wacko:, I said I wasn't going to symptom spot and obviously it's too early anyway. Just noting that I cleaned out my crinone today in the shower and there was a lot of brown stuff. Most likely from the ER on Monday, I assume, and nothing more than that.


----------



## Chipie

I just had to look up that word Wish. I wish I hadn't ;-).

Also, where do you hide on fb? I found mdc but can't find you...I'm Amanda btw.

Lister clinic just rang and they've changed my appointment to Tuesday. I'm hoping that means that they may be looking at a Thursday ER (pma, pma, pma)


----------



## elliecain

I'll connect you two!


----------



## elliecain

Star, would you reconsider reactivating or setting up a blank account so you can access messenger? I know we'll all still post on here mainly, but messenger can be really useful for quicker support.


----------



## Star2011

Ellie- I will try and reactivate the acct. 

Chipie- Tue is 3 days away:) I hope for more good news. You will soon be Wish Twin PUPO..... right?

Wish- I tried not to symtoms spot until yesterday when i got the spotting. Now am watching every move my body makes lol. But sometimes its hard not too. When is your beta? I am now 8dpt. Yesterday was 7dpt when i had the spotting. So you think it was implatation? Oh gosh, I sure hope so. DH is telling me to test today but am nervous. I will test before going to work tonight or in the morning. I will keep you updated girls:)

I just slept for 2 hrs coz am worried about that spotting again. Going back to sleep, I have a long 12 hr shift waiting for me.


----------



## Star2011

Dandi thank you for holding on hope for me :) between happy V day. Hopefully I will join you on the the thread soon.


----------



## Chipie

Test away Star but if you only implanted yesterday then it may take at least 3 days for HCG to be in your urine. It appears in your blood a couple of days before it gets to your urine I thought.

I don't know what v day is Dandi but happy v day!


----------



## Dandi

Thanks ladies! I'm not quite there, but just 5 more days. V-day means viability day, 24 weeks. Meaning if something happened and the baby had to be delivered, there's a chance he might survive. 

On a sidenote: They are filming a movie in the hallway right outside my office as I type this. I feel so Hollywood!


----------



## Mdc

Star, I have everything crossed for you! It does sound like a bit of implant and I am going to be stalking all day! I am throwing all my wishes your way today!

Pothole, how are you feeling? Have you started estrogen yet?

Ellie, still early so still hold out hope! If this is not it at least there is a plan! It is sounding like we are on the track for bump buddies either way!

Chipie, those are some great follies! And ER maybe next week that is so amazing! 

Wish, I would not worry about the brown blood especially since it is so soon. You got this!

:hi: Dandi, and vday is certainly a great milestone!

Big hello to everyone else!

Sorry I have been MIA on here (well for me that means I haven't posted once a day :rofl: ). So glad to be home and the trip was so exhausting. Yes, I am happy the auth for approved but disappointed they said it was too late to start IVF. I was only one my first couple of days of bcp so I called my RN and she has not called me back so I stopped bcp. I may have a chance next month so I guess we will just wait and see. Damn work travel. If May does not work I am really going to try and make June work I have one meeting, but it was the same guys who also went brought IVF so I am sure he would understand me just calling in. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Star2011

Happy Saturday,

Mdc- I am also sad that they said its too late. But time flies first. I know we always feel like time is running away from us when ttc. I remember when my ttc journey was interupted with surgery and I was told to wait 3-4 months to try again, I was sad but it went so quick. Another example is Left, she had to wait to ttc because of thyroid issues I believe, and now she has a bundle of joy. I Just wanted to encourage you that it will go quick and maybe you will have your bfp this cycle! 

Dandi- I am still happy its almost V day- 4 more days:)

Hello to everybody else. 

Well, I passed by the store this morning after work and got a frer but didnt test until now because I wanted to have at least a 4 hr hold. I am so happy to announce that I got a positive on frer. 9dpt! I am cautiously optimistic. One step at a time, beta on Tuesday. 

I dont know how to attach a pic here.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ahhhhhhh Star!!!!! :wohoo:!!!!!! Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Yayayayayayayay! I am so very very very happy for you! I bet your heart stopped beating when you saw it. Give us all the details please! This is the start of good times on this thread, I'm sure of it.

Sticky baby vibes winging their way from the UK to you my love xxxxx

I use www.tinypic.com to upload a picture then insert the code that has this kind of bracket - [ ]


----------



## Chipie

OMG AMAZING!!!! Congrats Star!!!! I'm so happy and excited for you. You must be ecstatic. Yeyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Mdc

Star, I KNEW IT!!!!!!! Congratulations! How did SH take the news!!!! I am so incredibly happy for you. And you are right...worth the wait!!!!!


----------



## Star2011

Thank you so much everyone. I said a little prayer of thanks and for all of us here. 

DH was in shock! I went back to sleep and woke up DH is still looking at the test. I do not have any symptoms and that makes me worried a bit. Let me try and up load the pic.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) I have NOT disappeared in facti wrote a VERY long post earlier today and then my bloody battery went before I got to post it !!!! Errrrrrrrrrr we have having some " adjustment " issues in our house at the moment . Ihave one very put out confused unhappy , angry little boy on my hands ... Poor Sean is not thrilled with the new arrival. Major wobblers at the moment , needless to say I've little or no time for bnb at the moment but will try make more. Of an effort as I've read it's very very exciting times at the moment :) 

STAR OMG !!! I just knew it !! When I read about the spotting. My heart is soaring for you :) congratulations . Don't worry about no symptoms it way to early they don't really kick in till about 6 weeks , then you might be one of the lucky ones and not get morning sickness , this time round I never got sore boobs , 
Mdc delighted to read about your insurance :) and Star was right at the ripe old age of 42 I was told I had to wait up to 12 months !!!! 7 months later I was given the green light . I know it doesn't feel like it but you have lots of time :) 

Wish or PUPO;) so excited about the Lone Ranger :) remember most people who find out they are pg only ever have a Lone Ranger !! You have all you need for this month to be a success :) keeping everythign crossed for you and will be saying a prayer or two . 

Pothole its so good to see you back :) my heart lifted when I saw your name :) 

Ellie I so hope you get your miricle this month but if not sounds like you have a great plan going forward . That doctor of yours sounds amazing !! Your time is coming please don't loose hope 
Chipie good news on the follies ;) like some one else said keep well hydrated :) I'm very optimistic we will have HUGE follies on Tuesday ;) 

Dani time is going very quickly for you from the outside looking in :) you won't feel it till the third tri ! 
Sugar hope your not feeling too uncomfortable :) 

I would love to be friends with whoever would like to be on FB :) be warned my page is covered with post about dogs ( my other passion ) quotes and at the moment weekly updates re Anna . I'm Regina btw ... Hamilton lol my pic is you guessed it of my dog shep :) border collie taking a jump :) 

In other news .. I have a HUGE problem .... I think I'm addicted to Sweet and salty popcorn........ I had 3 bags today!!!i wonder are their self help groups for it . 

My love to all of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Star2011

Hope I did this right.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes you did !!! WHAT BEAUTIFUL LINES :) has. It sunk in yet ??


----------



## Star2011

Left, so good to hear from you. Seems like you have a busy household. I am happy all is going well. Popcorn self help group- lol. I will try and google one for you.


----------



## Star2011

Not yet! Its surreal!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh enjoy every second of it . I know its hard but try not to worry about anything . It changes nothing but robs you of the joy of the moment :) and there is lots to be joyful for right now :) eeek bet you keep looking at them !! The lines lol ...


----------



## elliecain

Wow, that is quite a positive!!! I'm impressed. Expect some great betas this week :)


----------



## elliecain

Left, I've just searched but can't find you. I'm Ellie Cain and my pic is me and DH scoffing food at our wedding!


----------



## Left wonderin

Think I found you ???? If sent a friend request so we will see lol


----------



## elliecain

Gotcha! I'll connect you with the others too xx


----------



## Dandi

Star!!! Ahhhhhh! Congrats and the biggest virtual hug and high five coming your way. I knew that spotting sounded promising. I'm so happy for you. That is such a clear bold positive, it just gives me chills. :)


----------



## Chipie

Wow those lines are amazing!!!! Just wow. So happy. Congrats again Star!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah!! Super strong lines!! Fear not, it'll be great. Like Left said - just try to enjoy it!!! 

Left you're so funny - if there was a popcorn Help Group, I would totally need it. I can't get enough of it, it's my go-to. That and Doritos. I was proud of myself for putting a snack size bag back on the shelf the other day.


----------



## elliecain

Oh those red Doritos, chilli heatwave. They are so addictive!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm a cool blue girl myself ;) I love nachos but not as much as popcorn


----------



## Mdc

What amazing lines star. I agree really early for symptoms, so enjoy it! I am sure they will start to creep in. 

Left, sorry DS is having an adjustment. Poor little guys has to share all your attention now. I hope it gets better soon. 

You all are making me hungry! I am a sucker for anything salty/vinegary. Makes my mouth water.


----------



## Left wonderin

Will take savoury over sweet any day :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 5dp2dt today! still trying not to symptom spot...but it's really hard b/c my boobs hurt when I hug someone and I'm slightly crampy. But I SWEAR I'm not looking for them, they are finding me!

left - I'm sorry your son is taking a bit to adjust to the new little sister. My sister and I were almost 5 yrs apart and I definitely still have a little 'only child' bits in me. Not spoiled or anything, but definitely not like my sister and I are 2 peas in a pod. I'm sure he'll soon not remember a time without her and they'll be lifelong comrades!! she's probably not a whole lot of fun to him right now, either!

star - when is beta again?? today? let us know the #s!

ellie - how are you doing? have you tested again yet?

straight up Nacho Doritos for me. But yeah, mdc - I have piles of fruits that I just bought yesterday to try to avoid jumping into the salty snacks. I made a fruit salad too! 
and this afternoon I'm going to make a chicken noodle soup with chicken tortellini instead of regular pasta. I can't wait! it's SNOWING here so why not a soup to drown my tears in?


----------



## elliecain

Boobs being sore sounds great, Wish! When do you test? I'm sure Star's bfp is the first of many for us patient girls and you are up next.
I've stopped testing. I did a lot of research last night and am now so convinced that the antibiotics will be the key for me. Since I can't start them until my period, this month is a no. I'm ok with it since finding out what I did. It's all in my journal if you are interested...

How's everyone else?
Star, good luck for the beta tomorrow, I know it will be a great result. This is your time.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I am just going to say it. Remember when you had your BFP your boobs hurt, and you thought it was just the prog. Then the next time no sore boobs (even though you were taking prog) and a bfn. Just saying. :winkwink: 

Ellie, glad you did your research. Even though it can make a person nuts, sometimes it gives us hope. Good luck!

Star, cannot wait to see our betas!

I haven't heard from my RN yet, so I will give her until this afternoon and call again. I just want to know the next steps to getting me preggo. I don't want to wait until the last minute and stress out about rx PA and a schedule. Cannot wait for acu today! So relaxing.


----------



## Star2011

Hi ladies,

Wish- Sore boobs.....sound promising. Fx. When is your beta.

Ellie- I know waiting sucks but you have a plan in place. Hoping for a quick healing process with the abx and then back to ttc again. 

Mdc- I cant wait for your to start IVF too. Its coming up soon.

Chipie- All the best with scan tomorrow. C'mon follies, we are chearing!

Left- How long is your maternity leave? We really missed your posts but I understand you have a busy household.

Dandi, Sugar- Hoping all is well with you. 

My beta is tomorrow at 0700. I will leave work early so I can be there on time. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) bought lots of different flavoured rice cakes today .. Caramel ... Salt n vinegar and my favorite orange with yogurt topping . Bf makes me want to eat all the time !!! 

Wish its soooo hard ...no ... Impossible not to symptom spot !!! Lets hope the Lone Ranger snuggling in is responsible for those sore boobs ;) 

Ellie its wonderful to see you in such a positive place :) I've caught up on your journal and trying a few iui,s before Ivf makes sense :) 

Chipe lets hope tommrows scan shows some of the most amazing follies ever :) ....... Can't wait for your update 

Mdc any call yet ??? Won't be long now till your PUPO ;) oooooh the anticipation :) 

Star can't wait for the update ... When will you get the results back ? We don't get betas in Ireland . All we get is those two lines until your scan at 12 weeks . 

Star my mat leave is six months .. I'm taking 6 weeks unpaid and with some al I'm not going back till mid December so 10 months give or take . I really enjoy work so being at home is a big adjustment for me lol......


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Left, I could eat some of those rice cakes right now.

I'm excited for your beta tomorrow Star. Will you tell them you've already tested or just wait and see what they say?

Wish yey for sore boobs. Got everything crossed for you. When is your beta again, I can't remember?

MDC, sounds like you need to get a plan in place and about time too. The last few weeks have been so frustrating for you

Ellie, been reading your journal and time to look forward to the next stage for you and it all sounds v promising! 

Afm this is my 15th day of stimming on 375 Menopur. I've now got sore boobs and loads of ewcm so that means my estrogen is rising, but this can't go on much longer surely. At my scan tomorrow pls everyone pray for 4 lovely fat follicles and ER on Thurs or Fri. COME ON FOLLIES YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## Dandi

Wish, I really hope your boobs are trying to tell us something! I'm feeling so hopeful for you!

Good luck tomorrow Star! With that bold line, I'd be shocked if your beta levels aren't amazing.

Hello all! Following along and cheering all of you on!

Also, now I want Doritos, nachos, and the orange rice cakes. Nom, nom, nom!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA! the food talk is cracking me up! orange rice cakes?? no no for me. I throw out orange flavored stuff if it's in a multi-pack. Like skittles - right out the window!

mdc - ;) you're T-R-O-U-B-L-E. any news from the RN? they need to make you a priority now, dammit. :grr:

Good luck tomorrow chipie!!! COME ON, FOLLIES!!! WE NEED YOU!

Star, I agree with Dandi - your beta is going to be through the roof. 

ellie - I love reading that you've now strapped yourself with some solid research and you feel good about next steps. We're with you all the way! Get rid of those mini-Woody Harrelsons and Juliette Lewises!!

omg, has anyone seen Trainwreck with Amy Schumer yet? holy cow, it was funny. There's mention of Tarantino in it and I cracked up when I read it.

dandi - you need to find us on FB too! And Sugar, if you're lurking!

ok, yes - I totally recall my boobs hurting me on the BFP round but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. My left one was hurting when I was stimming so I'm trying to count that out. But my right one seems to be catching up. When I took my bra off to shower this afternoon (lazy, no good, work-from-home...), they both hurt when they hit gravity (and i'm not a big'un). 

Also, just got a call this evening from my brother-in-law, who literally just PHYSICALLY met his now-fiance last month (she's in the Philippines, he's in Vegas and they've been online dating), to tell us she's preg. I am really happy for him but he doesn't understand that the pee is LITERALLY (yep, being redundant) not dry on the stick yet and he's making announcements. So much can happen. But I'm happy for him right now.
In other news, I think I've told you all that my FIL has seen a medium before, to cope with his loss of my MIL? Well....she has told him numerous times that there will be 2 grandchildren, very close together - like boom 1, boom 2. And the October/November-ish timeframe is going to be a very happy one, all related to children. So either he's having twins OR....maybe we're up to bat. Oh, or the 3rd option and maybe she's a complete fraud that should be in jail. :shrug:

This is the stupid stuff that gets in my brain!


----------



## Chipie

Five follicles now. One more each time I go! The original four are 17, 15, 11 and 9. And I've got a totally new one on my good side at 11. They've written off the 9 but they're hoping to get the two at 11 up to a good size leaving me with 4 good ones. I reckon I'll end up with 3 good ones all on my left side because the two on my bad side just aren't growing. Egg collection on Monday. EEK. They said it's a really good response for someone with my AMH so I've gotta be pleased.

Any news Star? 

What's the deal with your brother in law Wish?!? That sounds interesting. My Uncle met a lady from the Philippines just before he died and she took all his money and had him cremated without telling anyone. Not to say that has anything to do with your situation!


----------



## Star2011

Am hungry after reading all these food posts!

Heading home from the clinic. They will call me later today with results. 
I will update after. Gnight all. So sleepy.


----------



## Star2011

Chipie I forgot to congratulate you the good scan. The follies did listen to us! Hoping the rest catch up. 

Will do personals when I wake up. Can't think right when am sleepy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning!

star - can't wait for the update!

chipie - my BIL has a slight learning disability, or that's what he was 'diagnosed' with in his childhood. DH and I think he might be on the autistic scale in today's world, though very slight. He's totally independent and such. However, he doesn't necessarily pick up on interpersonal cues and certainly has no earthly idea about allllll of this conception stuff, to the extent that we do (hell, I'm sure most people don't). But he's got a heart of gold but is very naive and that is always taken advantage of by the girls he meets - he's just a target. So one of the ladies that he works with set him up with her niece, who is a Filipino girl working in Jordan, has her own career/money/is independent. They seem to have hit it off, have been talking via skype/phone for well over a year and seem to have fell in love. He just went out to the Philippines to meet her and her family for the first time and everyone seemed to love him and he them. He proposed and he's submitting the paperwork to get her over to the States hopefully by the end of the year. Meanwhile, he's going to move back home to NH, so that's where they'll live. He dated another Filipino girl before this one and she was DEF out for his money and a quick ticket to the US, but we (the family, on FB and such) were all over that and warning him and telling him to beware. So he was a bit wiser going into this one. We hope, anyway!

mdc - how was acupuncture? I hope it made you melty. I'm heading to mine in 15 mins. Can't wait. Our cat has had us up every night in the middle of the night for about a week now. I need a good, solid nap! 

Looks like I am heading back out to CA next week for 2 days. Unfortunately midweek and no time to meet up but hey, I get the CA sunshine for a couple of days!! WOO!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I cannot believe your bil and fiancé are preggo. I hope it works out for them since he seems like such a nice guy. I am totally calling you are the other baby!!! Any other symptoms today? Acu was great as always. She is glad that I got the IVF approval and said she is really going to 'work' on me to get everything ready for ER whenever the heck it happens. Sorry I will miss you this time and I will be in RI so we can wave in the air :haha:

Chipie, I hope all the follies continue to plump for Monday's ER. Yippee! Are you transferring a fresh or doing frozen?

Star, cannot wait to hear the news! I totally spaced....how many embies did you put back?

Hi everyone else!

So no news from my RN so she is on my call list today. I know someone that just went through IVF with my doc and they recommend bed rest for 2 days! Does anyone else have that? Don't get me wrong a day of Netflix sounds awesome, but sounds a little old school. However, I will do what ever they say to get me preggo. So it is a short week for DH and I. Instead of a big vacation we decided to do a bunch of short ones starting this week. We are headed up north to a sleepy little town. They have wine tasting (of course you know me :winkwink: ) and we are going kayaking/hiking on Thursday. I have never kayaked so it should be fun. I am ready for some R&R just to reset with everything going on.


----------



## Wish2BMom

your weekend sounds amazing, mdc!! enjoy it as much as possible. Kayaking is fun, good workout. River, lake or...? We've kayaked in a lake and ocean - the ocean is really hard! And please, PLEASE, drink some wine for me!

right? can you imagine if this medium ends up correct?? I hope. My boobs are starting to kill, I love it. They feel a bit swollen too. Also, and total TMI but whatevs - when digging out the crinone (sorry, chipie!!), it's a little tough to get in there. Things are pretty swollen, which happened before too. But if I'm being honest, it's happened on BFN cycles too so I'm not sure what I'm reading into here. And my cervix is WAY up there. But I know that that can change by tomorrow.
I guess all symptom spotting boycotting is out the window, eh?

I haven't heard of 2 days of bedrest. I have heard of one, then back to work the next day. But even that is considered old school now as well. BUT, that's what I did this time around, for the first time. I took off the day of ER and the day of ET. 

my acu was wonderful too. We talked about what's next as well - I'll continue with her weekly if I'm preg but if I'm not, I'll stop unless we're doing another cycle. Which I don't believe we will be doing. So I guess it would just be a 'treat' like a massage, and only happen every so often.

OMG, I didn't even talk about chipie's follies!!! I'm so sorry!! I'm SO HAPPY that they plumped up for you!! By Monday, you'll have some really good ones, for sure. 5 days for those little ones to get in the game. If they grow 1-2mm/day, that's definitely enough time! Keep hydrating!!


----------



## Chipie

When are we supposed to be bed resting MDC? No one has ever mentioned that to me and I've had initial consultations at three clinics. Although to be fair, I love a good bed rest so I might take all of next week off! 

Ah Wish thank you. Yes am hydrating away like mad! It doesn't sound at all like your BIL is getting scammed so that's good. Must be love then for sure. Hope it works out for them and their baby is healthy. And yours is number two obvs. Great symptom spotting. Can I ask pls how many days between ER and et for you? And how long after is your beta? Yes TMI on the crinone  but I guess I've got to do that soon?! (FX we get that far)

I've just been to acupuncture too and he said we should have a session the day before and the day of ET which improves chances apparently. I'll try anything


----------



## Wish2BMom

you might, if you have to do progesterone. I think there are at least 3 ways to do it - crinone, which is an injectable gel, PIO shots that go in the butt, or a suppository. I am happy with Crinone!

So I transferred 2 days after my retrieval b/c I only had one. I was on a '2/3/5 flex' schedule where they figure out how many embies there are and how strong they are and make last minute decisions on when to transfer. We did a 2-day b/c I only had one so they want it back in it's natural habitat ASAP. More commonly, if you have multiple embies, they try to have them make it to day 5 b/c if they can survive outside of your body that long, they are typically very viable.
Then beta is 12 days after that, or 14 days from the retrieval. AKA 14dpo. So in IVF-speak, today I'm 6dp2dt, which is 6 days post 2-day transfer.

agreed on the acu before and after! Mine said the same so that's what we did. And bed rest the day of the transfer.
And eat/drink all warm things or nothing colder than room temp, to keep the abdomen warm.
And....eat pineapple core around implantation days.
And wear socks to keep your feet warm.
and keep taking your prenatals!
:rofl: I'm doing all of it this time!


----------



## Star2011

My clinic instructions are to minimize activities for the next 48 hrs after ET. They also want us to resume normal activities after those 48 hrs to increase blood flow to the uterus. Complete bedrest is not necessary or recommend. I only rested for that one day of ET because the valium they gave me was still making me drowsy. 

My beta results are back. 370. I am so happy!


----------



## Star2011

Heading to work now. I will catch up later. Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Chipie

That's really good info thanks Wish and Star. 

And Star, I don't know good levels at beta but I'm going to assume that's amazing! So massive congrats, super pleased for you!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Star that's amazing :) you are now offically up the duff ;) !!! Yipeeeeeeeee


----------



## elliecain

Awesome Star! I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Mdc

Star that is a wonderful beta number! You must be so thrilled!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hooray, star!!! that's a great number!! do you go in for another one in 2 days?

chipie - are you starting to feel those little follies plumping up yet? don't fret if you don't - my last sonographer and I were talking about it and she said it really just depends on how the woman is built. Oh, and meant to say too (and they'll tell you this) - have a couple buckets of gatorade ready for after the retrieval. The follicles immediately want to fill back up with fluid and I think the electrolytes help with the bloat. And I've heard it's the one time it's ok to have McD's fries! :)

dandi - is it V day??


----------



## Chipie

Wish, my ovaries hurt all the time now. I can't believe I wished for this at the beginning. It doesn't help that I'm sat at my desk all day in jeans that are now too small for me. Can't wait to get home and put comfy clothes on. Next few days is definitely Project Plump those Follies time


----------



## Star2011

Thank you all ladies. Am cautiously optimistic. But for now am enjoying the good feeling. I do not want to think much on tomorrow. Just taking one day at a time. 

Wish, yes my next beta is in 2 days. Yours is coming up too? Sending "bfp vibes" your way. 

Hello everyone else.


----------



## Wish2BMom

chipie - oh GOOD! glad you're feeling them! It's comforting, i think. But yes, if I couldn't work from home in my yogas, I'd be very uncomfortable. I'm so excited for your ER!

star - lovely - enjoy the good feelings! 
yep, beta is Monday. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to test early this weekend or not. It'll be 10/11dp2dt by then, plenty of time to know about a BFP, I would think.


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, have you tried the hair tie trick for jeans? I remember Kiley (a graduate from this thread) basically you tie it around the button and loop it threw the hole (my description is horrible but google it :haha: ) and it extends your waistband a bit. So glad you can feel your follies though. 

Wish, I am so excited for Monday or earlier...not that I am encouraging early testing...ok maybe I am :winkwink: Do what is best for you, but I really think this is your baby!!!! Kayaking is on a river and we should be going with the tide so it should be easier. Although I want some exercise. 

Star, you are such a force of calmness and optimism. You got this and I am still so over the moon for you! 

So I am still bleeding a bit on CD5. Wow that is a record for me, and hopefully it means my lining grew a lot this month! Maybe acu is helping :wohoo: Not sure if I typed this before. So my acu person asked if I was going to try this month naturally and I am a bit on the fence. I am leaning toward no. My fear is that if I do get preggo and something happened I am back to square one and have wasted time to get some young frosties. Man, how morbid is that thinking now that I see my thought process. Oh well, DH is maybe out of town during O so it may make the decision for us. Off to the gym early so I can get it in before we head out, but I will be stalking!


----------



## Wish2BMom

clearly i'm bored today or really just becoming insane about symptoms again so I tend to stalk BnB a little more. Not sure how it's related but it happens. I seem to have a lot of energy today and a lot of time on my hands b/c I have very few meetings. So I'm doing a couple tasks at work but trying to get in plenty of chores too. Laundry, litter box cleaning, bed stripping, maybe even a bathroom or two scrubbed. Still only feeling sore boobs and they don't seem quite as sore today. I know things come and go and all could be due to progesterone so I'm going to just try to stop.

Have a fantastic weekend, mdc!! can't wait to hear about it!
And I understand you feel that's morbid but it is understandable. I personally think any free shot is worth it! But I get that you wouldn't want something to happen again. Just remember - IVF isn't a sure shot either. It will happen when it's ready to happen. So trying this month, I think, is worth a shot if you have it! But if not, no harm no foul. :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

Congrats! STAR! That's an awesome beta number. I'm thrilled for you.:happydance:

Hello everyone!


----------



## Chipie

Did everyone's other halfs attend on egg transfer day? Df has just told me he's going away :-(, ridiculous. Obviously he has to be there for ER but he's not attended any other appointment apart from 1 at the beginning


----------



## Wish2BMom

my DH attended 2 transfers and the IUI (b/c he obvi had to be there for that one). He hasn't come to the last 2 transfers and quite honestly, I was cool with it. It's a pain in the butt, I have to go down to a place in MA about an hour away, it's usually on a work day and he had meetings. No biggie. I get it, though - the emotional part of me was like 'be there with me from the beginning!!!' but it just didn't work out.


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Wish. That makes me feel a bit better. He's actually gone back on what he said and said he'll come now (and even apologised which is rare!). But he's given me a bit of a choice - if he comes he is saying he has to tell his parents what's going on (it's them he's supposed to be going away with) which I'm strongly opposed to. When I had my ectopic and he told his parents, they told his Aunty who then told the whole village. I had people I'd never met coming up to me and asking me about it. I was more than livid and still am!
So actually I may tell him not to bother. My only issue with this is that I wanted him to look after me for a couple of days afterwards but maybe I'm better off alone.

Wow that was a lot about me. Good to get it off my chest tho. How is everyone else?


----------



## elliecain

My DH didn't come to my appointments and scans with Mr Akande until the time I was told about the polyp and then drove home in a real state, crying hysterically. He now comes along to everything because he doesn't like the idea of me driving upset. I had also guilted him about not coming to anything! I feel that we need to be in this together as much as possible, but I won't make him miss work or gigs. All my appointments are evening ones anyway at the moment.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhh that would fire me up too, chipie!! don't nobody need to be knowin' our bid-ness!
you'll honestly be so fine after the transfer. It's like a pap. Go home, take up space on the couch with some yummy (warm) food, some tea and watch your fave movies that DH doesn't like. Make it a 'you & embie' day!

Oh i'm feeling just nutty over here. Happens every damn time. Zen at the beginning, but towards the end of the TWW I can't help it.
Had some AF cramping this morning and boobs still hurt. This was the first real strong bout of cramps. 

other than that, i'm still trying to avoid work! being pretty successful at it, too. I should stop. :)


----------



## Dandi

Wish, have you decided if you're going to test this weekend or just wait for the beta?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi dandi! no, I haven't decided yet. My mom doesn't want me to and DH certainly doesn't want me to so I might just hold off.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck with your 2nd test tomorrow, Star!


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, I would be so livid also. No need for the village to know at all unless you are the one offering it up. I could not imagine after my mc if people I did not know would just come up and ask. I am not sure if it is fair to have you choose either. Not that I have done an ET, but my neighbor said it was no biggie also like Wish. I would say what ever is going to be less stress is the way to go. 

Wish, all these sound so promising! You cannot make those up! 

Afm, got my mock calendar so as long as my body cooperates this month May stim cycle. :wohoo: We will be doing pgs so still a long road and have to make sure the baseline is clear. Still progress is progress!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, that was foreign to me, but you sound excited, so I am too!

Star, good luck today!

Wish, am keeping my fingers crossed.

Chipie, hope those eggs are all plumped up ready!

Afm, period now 2 or 3 days late but bfn. I'm supposed to be having cd3 bloods today... Going to have to rebook them for Monday and just hope it starts by then. Ugh. The one month I want it to start asap and it's delayed.


----------



## Chipie

Thanks MDC yeah I agree, there's no way this should be an ultimatum for me. But I think I'll be forced to chose the lesser of two evils which will be to do ET on my own. The thought of even his parents knowing my business makes me feel sick. My parents don't know. 

Good luck today Star

So things going a bit more your way now MDC. About time! What is PGS? Good luck in getting it all started and hope baseline tests are all good. 

Ellie, I swear that always happens. My period was 6 hours later than it normally is and it meant we had to start IVF nearly three weeks later and do a completely different longer protocol. Honestly, I hate her. 

Have you done any work yet Wish? I avoided it all of yesterday


----------



## Star2011

Good morning ladies,

Mdc- I am so thrilled for you. May is around the corner. This is sure a good progress to have a calendar. I too was so excited the day they gave my calendar thought I knew the transfer won&#8217;t be until March and I got my calendar beginning January. Did they at least tell you what protocol you will be on? In the meantime, have a wonderful weekend. Enjoy the wine now as much as you can&#61514;

Ellie- I know the feeling, the one month you want her to come quick that&#8217;s when she takes her sweet time. You are so invested in your journey with the research and the next steps in your ttc. I have a feeling it will pay off one day. All this hard work will be rewarded with a little one on your arms one of these days. C&#8217;mon AF be here quick! This is the antibiotic month right? All the best!

Chipie- I went to all my monitoring appts alone. Even the first consultation appt I was by myself. I really didn&#8217;t care that DH wasn&#8217;t there. DH was actually opposed to IVF because of his religious background but now he is excited and talking about it all the time. He was only there during ER and ET because it&#8217;s an hour away from our place. They also need somebody to drive on ER because of the anesthesia. They also told me they will give me PO Valium on ET day and I know I easily get drowsy with such meds so it was good for DH to be there to drive me. I like the way Wish said it, &#8216;you and me embie day&#8217;. You will be fine. Oh, PGS is in short pre-implantatin genetic screening to examine any chromosomal abnormalities in your embryos before they transfer them. 

Wish- Those are good promising signs. The cramping, boobs, energy. I was scared to test until I had the spotting and geared me into testing. Whatever you decided, I am optimistic it is good news. 

Thank you Sugar, Dandi and Left for your support. 

Well, just got home from beta. I am waiting for the call. One of the nurses there told me she will call me hopefully before noon. I still do not have major symptom&#8217;s other than mild cramping here and there and sore boobs that I have been having since the start of PIO. Hey, am not complaining. My behind is so sore from the PIO. I am now one month into them. The Lovenox injection also stings. But am just joyfully injecting myself everyday for the reward is priceless. I will update after the call.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can't wait for your beta update!! 

chipie - so you're triggering Sunday night, then? not long now!! Anything fun going on over the weekend to take up your time until then?

mdc - how goes the lovely weekend? I hope you're having fun. I'd be concerned if you weren't! I'm so excited your mock is here and you'll be starting everything in May!

ellie - I'm so glad to see the fresh new calendar. I hope the meds knock the socks off of those NKs!

energy is a good thing? I've been full of it during the day. I thought the utter exhaustion was the only good sign as far as pregnancy and I'm not feeling that whatsoever.
I'm 11dpo today, or 9dp2dt, and I really want to go buy a test at this moment. Actually I want to buy 4 cheapies and do them for the next 4 days. But I really dread seeing stark white. So I'll just continue to monitor the goings-on in my body like a hawk. :)
I have only a couple of meetings again today, so another slow one. Pretty excited about that. Guess that means I'll be googling every possible thing I'm feeling to see if it's tied to pregnancy. You'd think I'd have hit the end of the WWW on this topic by now!
Actually, I have this guilty pleasure website I like to go through called 'TWW':
https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html

a lot of it is utter nonsense but it's fun to look through.


----------



## elliecain

Yes, although it's not actually started properly, my cervix has blood so it is on its way at last... I'll have to put cd1 as tomorrow if no flow until then. I'll start the abx tonight.

Star, I can't wait for your result. Come on super beta!


----------



## Chipie

Yes my follies were 20, 16, 15, 14 and 11 so they've pushed me out to Tuesday because they said as the biggest isn't too big, it gives the small one some time to see if it can catch up. I've got my trigger and I'm all set with my instructions to trigger at 11pm on Sunday night. Got three more days of Menopur to get through yet though, never ending! So glad it's the weekend and I can chill out, no plans at all Wish apart from some wedding prep. I'm so not going into work on Monday as well, they'll never know.

And yes I've read that website Wish. It is bordering on crazy behaviour for sure.

Star, fingers crossed for a great second beta. Reading your message made me tear up a bit (I'm all about the tears today ladies!) You are such a caring and kind person, you really deserve this. I'm so pleased for you. And doing it all by yourself at first! Df will come to ER with me so that's one thing at least. 

And come on Ellie's af, let's see you properly. Horrible visuals in my head of your cervix Ellie, sorry! Never thought I'd say that to a stranger...


----------



## elliecain

Lol, sorry! I started trying to check my cervix position a few months ago and found that I got brown discharge on it the evening before my period started properly (it always used to start first thing in the morning), so have got in the habit of checking it when she's due. I'm fastidious about washing my hands and it's a useful heads up!

I'm so chuffed that you've got 4 or 5 mature 'uns. That gives you a great chance :)


----------



## Chipie

Haha no worries. Being the clueless one as usual on here, I've no idea how one checks ones cervix position. I wouldn't know my cervix if it slapped me in the face. Maybe that's a lesson for another day ;-).

And thank you


----------



## Star2011

Chipie- you are so sweet. Those follies will catch up! Soon you will be PUPO too. I forgot to mention DH had to come to ER not only to drive me but also because his stuff was needed too. For real, I was fine with going to those appts by myself. Hehehehe that is so funny about visualizing Ellies cervix! 

Wish- I just went to that website and it sure was fun to look through. Some of the symptoms you have been experienced by some of the people on that website that got a bfp&#8230;..that&#8217;s good news. 

Ellie- Yay, AF is on its way. Excited for you. 

No call yet. I have a lunch date in hr with two of my girlfriends that I have been keeping this from and I am not sure I want to get the call during this time. I will call the clinic before my lunch date or after if I do not hear from them.


----------



## Star2011

UPDATE: beta 999. Thank you Lord!


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo Star!!! Over the moon happy for you! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## elliecain

That's awesome Star! Remind me, how many did you transfer? Those numbers are really great :) :) :) So pleased!

Edit, just checked and it was only one... That is a really amazing number so soon!!!


----------



## Chipie

Star, that sounds like an amazing number!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, Star!!! That's almost triple!!! I wonder if your little embie split into two??:oneofeach: hee hee!!

no real update here. Rt breast is slightly less sore but it's still there. Left one is def still sore, and it goes into my armpits sometimes. Woke up DRENCHED in the middle of the night, but that happens before AF. No more cramping really. Frequent urination yesterday but today is normal. Ups and downs with this stuff so I'm just going to stop posting about it now. :dohh:

my question is - would I still experience PMS stuff if I'm on the progesterone and estrace? PMS is caused by surges and whatever-the-opposite-of-surges are of hormones and my hormones are being kept steady by the meds. I dunno, food for thought. Or something ELSE for me to google...


----------



## elliecain

Keep posting it, Wish. I'm reassured I'm not the only one who Googles the hell out of the 2ww!!! 

I'd not thought of that, Star... Even with a single initial embie, it could still be twinnies. Would be identical too! I think I read that twins are more common in our age group ;)


----------



## Star2011

Thank you friends

I will take what God gives me. Eventhough am scared of twins.


----------



## Mdc

Star that is one fabulous beta!!!! Do you have more of them or do you just wait for the first ultrasound?

Wish, symptoms sound promising. As for PMS symptoms I guess it depends on what symptoms. I just keep going back to your sore tatas :haha: 

Ellie, glad AF showed up!

Hi to everyone else. 

So the RN has been emailing me a ton of stuff. Online modules to be done, inj training (although I already did Follistim so not sure if that is necessary), and a saline sono again (ugh). Crazy I now have this fear something is going to go wrong. Not sure why, but ever since I got the email it is all I can think about. Maybe it is bc my last saline sono showed something that caused my hysteroscopy. Maybe because this feels like the last step. Or maybe I am just losing my mind. Ahhhh...did anyone else feel this way? Super excited and then dooms day.


----------



## Chipie

Yes MDC I got exactly that because it felt like the last chance saloon. It's not though I decided.


----------



## elliecain

It's normal to feel like that after everything you've been through. I know I feel like I get bad news every time I have an appointment or think I've sorted something out... Eventually though, it is our time. You've been through enough and this is your time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - I think what you're feeling is normal as well. Try to remain positive! If they find something, it's an answer to what hasn't yet been. They remove it and on to the next step. There are a kajillion more steps so this is just the first of the new course. Hang in there, hon! :hugs:
And thanks for thinking of me and ma tatas! There's a bouncy emoji on here that I can't get to on my phone but I would add it here. They are still sore! 

Star I had the same question - do you have one more test or now wait for the first scan?


----------



## elliecain

Wish's tatas: :holly: !!!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks girls you are the best. 

I love the tata emoji!!!


----------



## Star2011

Ellie- hahaha on that emoji. Thats a good description. Glad AF is here. Now we are moving ahead. 

Mdc- My hopes are they dont find anything. I had so many of those procedures before I stared IVF and I was always worried but what if they find my fibroids acting up, but at the end of the day I knew I was in good hands and the doc will know the next step. Wish explained it why better:)

Chipie all the best with triggering tomorrow. 

Wish- sending more positive bfp vibes. 

I have one more beta, next week on Wednesday then I will get an appt for my first scan. 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) star that is brilliant news from your beta :) 
Ellie glad she finally decided to make an appearance now she can stay away for 10 months ;) 

Chipie excited for you and your oh with triggering , another step forward on the journey :) 

Mdc I think its very natural to worry !!! Your so invested in this journey ... But I agree every step is moving closer to the end goal even if we do hit some bumps along the way . If we didn't hit those bumps we would ever complete the journey :) hopefully there are only little or no bumps for you bar one big one at the end ;) lol....

Wish I've everything crossed here for you and the Lone Ranger .... Even have the dogs paws crossed !!! Come on mr storkey deliver !!!!! 

I've got one cross 2 year old and a cross one month old here alone today ..... Eh lets just say its challenging !!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lol thanks Ellie!!!


----------



## Star2011

Thinking about you today Wish. Good luck with beta today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok, back on a proper laptop so I can type. I hate updating from my phone.

Thanks for thinking of me girls. Apparently I went in a day early for my beta - they didn't have me until tomorrow. But it was written on my paperwork for today so no biggie. I did take a home test and it was stark white. :( DH waited to go to work while I did it. But the nurse, god love her, said that she's seen so many times where women come in devastated b/c they just took a home test and it was negative, only to find out that afternoon that they were preg. So we'll see - small sliver of hope, but doubtful.
I am going to do some research on donor eggs. I believe the doc said our insurance covers it and we should be at our out of pocket max by now, so maybe... if the % of success increases by 30% or something, and it still has DH's DNA and my blood running through it's veins, then why not?

chipie - I'm so excited for your retrieval tomorrow!! 

star - I'm also excited for your next beta on Wed!

left - i'm so sorry you had a couple of cross children the other day! everyone doing ok now? :) ah the joys of having 2 kids under 3.

mdc - good luck on your RI trip this week. I'll wave in the air!

I'll update you all later when I get the call. :hugs: to you all, thanks for being there.


----------



## Chipie

Thinking of you Wish xx


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I am so sorry but I am holding out for a beta surprise. I am happy that you are looking at donor eggs and I would feel the same way. Remember the epigenetics....or something like that Ellie sent a while back.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks girls

yep, i thought of that - Ellie, do you happen to have that article handy again? #toolazytofindthepost
thanks!


----------



## Dandi

I'm sorry Wish, but I'm still crossing my fingers for the beta could hold some hope! I love that you're looking into the possibility of donor eggs. I know you're not necessarily into this option, but you may want to also look into some info about embryo adoption. I remember reading a story about a couple who adopted an extra frozen embryo from another couple who had completed their family and it was a really beautiful story about saving them from more negative cycles and saving the little frosty from being destroyed and how it all worked out in the end. I wish I could remember that baby's name so I could find that blog! Just something else to put on your list of things to google when you have down time. Thinking about you!

Edit: Found it! Great read for everyone, regardless. https://dontcountyoureggs.typepad.com/blog/embryo-donation/


----------



## elliecain

Here is the post! It certainly changed the way I saw things...



elliecain said:


> I have just been reading about something called epigenetics, which shows that using donor eggs does not prevent the child inheriting anything from the mother. I think having to use donor eggs would be initially heart-breaking but this information might help someone coming to terms with the idea.
> 
> A quick Google search found this article.
> 
> I've started my last round of Clomid.
> I'm having a surprisingly heavy period, considering I had a D&C last week!
> Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## elliecain

Wow Dandi, that blog! I've been reading it, crying, reading bits aloud to DH, crying, nodding, crying... It's amazing... What a story. If I do have ivf, am successful and have any extra embryos, I'll be donating them. Bearing in mind my amh number was a ridiculous 78.9, I would get a few eggs. Hoping the doxycycline is going to help me do this without ivf, especially with the horrendous nausea it's given me! 

Hope you all had a good Monday. We had my niece (nearly 5) and nephew (10) over yesterday until just now. Was great but quite tiring when I've been wanting to throw up all day! I did read just now that the nausea caused by tetracycline antibiotics is akin to morning sickness, so maybe this is training...!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish only reading up now . Sorry about the home pregnancy test but maybe it is too soon . I did think tommrow was beta day . Hoping that it all was too soon for a home test and that the betas come back with an amazing SUPRISE :) 
Re : doner eggs . If it were me I wouldn't think twice , I'd definetly go for it and I love the idea of embryo adoption . People become mums in lots of different ways :) 

Elliesorry your feeling sick there is nothing worse than that washing machine feeling uck .


----------



## elliecain

This article shows how our children will be advantaged by our delaying motherhood! Flying the flag for the older mummies :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, my lovelies!

thank you for all of the article and blog postings! dandi - I remember when you posted that blog and I spent a good 4 days reading it from the beginning! That couple went through absolute torture! I had brought up the idea to DH about embryo adoption, more like 'hey, I didn't know you could do this' and he didn't like it. His standpoint is that there are already SO MANY children already born that need a home, why go to the extent of adopting an embryo. That was his immediate reaction anyway, not sure if it's changed.

So yesterday's beta was actually positive, but very low (11.82). So it wasn't able to be picked up on the morning home test. I go in for another test tomorrow. It can be one of 3 things:
- ectopic
- chemical
- late implanter

Soooo - if the #s double tomorrow, I think chemical can be thrown out. But then we have to wait 2 weeks for an ultrasound to be able to see the location b/c it could still be ectopic.
Granted, I did go in a day early for the beta so hoping things change a lot there too. Not many success stories out there of really low first betas, but they are there. 
However, my right boob no longer hurts, so I think I'm losing symptoms. I went to acupuncture this morning to relax, it did the job. 

chipie - I said it on FB this morning but GOOD LUCK!!! You should be out by now, i think!! Please let us know how everything went once you are home and out of your fog. :flower:

ellie - yuck!! I'm sorry you're feeling so sick from the meds! ugh, they better be worth it and do their job!


----------



## Mdc

Happy Tuesday everyone!

Wish, I am holding out for late implanter with all of my good juju being thrown your way! Have a nice talk with your embie and ask them to double away in the nice cozy uterus. 

Dandi, thanks for the blog! How are you feeling?

Ellie, how are you feeling this month? I hope doxy is treating you better...and you totally need it with food. I made that mistake before and it is not fun. Glad you had a good time with your niece and nephew. 

Hi, to everyone else. 

So I am all about turning over a new positive namaste leaf and purging all negative things and feelings (at least for now :haha: ). I decided a new outlook was necessary and as DH put it what was the point of being all doomsday...if [email protected]#t happens it will and there is nothing you can do so why just let negative thoughts ruin your happiness today. Poetic huh :rofl: Now that is not news to anyone, but it is so easy to forget. Project Happiness is in full force. I decided to chop my hair for a fresh start...DH did not love that one as much ha ha ha! I am starting a bit of a diet clean up starting today for 7 days, to drop a couple pesky exogenous estrogen/progesterone pounds. Today is a day of only fruits and cabbage soup so wish me luck. Good thing DH is going to to SoCal for the weekend, because I am sure I am going to get cranky.


----------



## Left wonderin

And with cabbage soup smelly :thumbup: :winkwink:love the new PMA :thumbup: wish good luck for today . Hi to everyone else :) ill catch up properly soon xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dandi

Hoping like crazy it's a late implanter Wish. You never know what may happen.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love it, mdc. I'll meet you there. Right now I'm not exactly 'happy' but I am all about the 'it is what it is and there is zero I can do to help it'. So I guess that's some state of zen. Cabbage soup??? ew. hahaha Good luck on the cleanse - I'm sure it'll all do you a mountain of good to feel like you are giving yourself some extra care. Thank you for all the good juju!! Believe me, this embie and I have had some chats. :telephone:

left - I love the image you posted!

thanks, dandi - you are so right. I took my 2nd digi test that comes in the box, with smu, and it was a 'no'. But even if I doubled in one day, I don't think think it still would be high enough to be caught on the FRER. So we shall now wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Mdc

The soup is pretty yummy! I did puree the veggies instead of just leaving everything whole because I am not sure big chunks of cabbage are my jam :haha: Oh and I add a little Braggs apple cider to make it even healthier. 

Wish, yes really early to get a digi to be positive. I think digis are for some reason less sensitive too. Excited for your beta tomorrow!


----------



## Star2011

Wish- I am praying and hoping just like the other ladies that we have a late implanter. Please embie....we need a miracle. 

Mdc- am loving the PMA. I did try that cabbage soup diet one time, it worked but I was full of gas. All the best with it. 

Dandi and Ellie- Thanks for the articles. 

Dandi- Hope all is well. 

Ellie- How many days do you have to take the doxy? Am sorry if you mentioned this before. I hate being sick from abx. Hopefully its for a short duration. 

Chipie- All the best today. Thinking about you! 

Left- How are you doing busy mama?


----------



## Chipie

Hey everyone. Just got home from hospital. ER went well and they got 5 eggs so that's a good start. Now the nervous wait to see how many survive. Bracing myself for disappointing news tomorrow. Feel a bit jaded but df is reluctantly cooking dinner for me. 

How's everyone else? Wish crossing fingers for you tomorrow, come on little bean I'm sending you some special Chipie love. 

Ellie, ugh feeling sick sucks. Hope it passes soon. 

MDC you're sounding in a great positive place! You are right that there is just no point in negative thoughts at all! I need to diet too, probably not the best time to start it this week though. Bought a massive tub of chocolate crispy cakes on the way home from the hospital and ate the lot, oops. 
How short is your hair?! Bet dh will get used to it.

Hi Star, what's going on with you? Any symptoms?

Hi Dandi and Left hope you're doing well


----------



## elliecain

How are you, Star? How long until next beta? Any new symptoms?

Wish, good luck tomorrow.

Chipie, how did it go today? How many did they retrieve? Not long until you are PUPO!!!

Mdc, I need to follow your advice but it's really hard to keep my chin up when I feel like vomming all day. I'm loving your attitude though and your DH sounds like a wise chap. Mine came back from squash saying we both need to lose weight. He's right. I'm going to start swimming again, I think.

I have to take the doxycycline for about 2 weeks, until I ovulate. Part of me is hoping for early ovulation and part of me wants to take the whole 14 days so it's sure to work. It's really vile at the moment though, my eczema is also flaring up badly so I'm taking antihistamine and then I'm drowsy. It's all ok while I'm on holiday, but I'm back to work next week.
I feel like a walking pharmacy this month:
AM: levothyroxine, doxycycline, antihistamine 
PM: doxycycline, antihistamine, clomid, folic acid
I'm looking forward to feeling excited and hopeful in a couple of weeks though. It will be great to feel like I might have a chance to get a bfp at last!


----------



## Star2011

Chipie! Congrats. Thats a good #. You have done youe part, lets now be optimistic of good news tomorrow. Take it easy today and enjoy your DF's dinner. How many are you planing to transfer?

Ellie- I didnt know you had to take the doxy until you ovulate. Well, days go fast. Soon you will be done. 

Other than sore boobs I do not have any symptoms at all! And I mean at all. Left did mention that she also didnt have any symptoms(I think its Left) at the begining so I am ok with being symptoms free for now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

chipie - that's great!! I can't wait for the fertilization report! yes, how many are you transferring and do you have a flex schedule or transfer on a particular day? SO excited for you! Also glad that DF is taking good care of you.

star - that's good to know that just your boobs hurt! 

ellie - ugh. I'm so sorry AGAIN that you're feeling awful.:sick:

mdc - ahhh, pureed would be way easier to take.


----------



## Chipie

Thanks girls. Ha I dont have answers to any of your questions! #unprepared. Will see what tomorrow brings eek


----------



## Wish2BMom

star, I think your next beta is tomorrow, right? good luck!!


----------



## Star2011

Wish, yes tomorrow is beta day for both of us. I am hoping for good news for us both.


----------



## Left wonderin

Star I had zero .... Not even sore boobs !!!! Until about 6-7 weeks


----------



## Star2011

I thought it was you Left! Am following your footsteps then:)


----------



## Chipie

Three eggs fertilised!!!! Woop!!

I'm booked in for a Friday transfer. They didn't tell me grades or anything, said we'd discuss it on Friday. PRAYING they survive the next few nights. I suppose I should now have a little think about how many to transfer?! 

Starting the day off on a positive note. Come on amazing beta results for Wish and Star


----------



## elliecain

That's awesome Chipie! So exciting... On Friday, you'll be pupo!


----------



## JJay

Just popped in to see how everyone is doing. I am thinking of you today - good luck X


----------



## Wish2BMom

JJ - so good to see you!! Congratulations on your pregnancy so far!! not long now, that's crazy. How's it been going?

star - good luck today!! can't wait to hear your amazing beta #!

chipie - AMAZING!!! congrats!! you'll be PUPO on Friday, I love it!!

ellie - how are you feeling, sicky? do crackers and/or ginger ale help out at all?

mdc - how's the cabbage stinky soup going? ;)

I went in for my bloodwork and was chatting with my nurse about things. She is the sweetest, I know I've said that before. First, she about hopped out of her skin with joy when I told her we were going to look into donor eggs. She was beyond psyched - said I made her day and she was covered in goosebumps. She said they just had someone who was trying for YEARS give it a shot and it worked the first time. Then she told me how they just released a woman a month ago who had a starting beta of 20. And they haven't heard back from her so she wouldn't have miscarried (they definitely hear). So that was good to hear too.


----------



## elliecain

Fingers crossed for you Wish. Let us know when you can.

Hi everyone else, hope you are having a good day today. DH and I just went for a run... I'm so unfit it was embarrassing, but we ran along the river where we walk the dog. It was such a lovely sunny day and I feel great now! We have made a pact to get in shape and not give up this time. We both want to lose about a stone each, so should be able to do it by the summer :)


----------



## JJay

Hi Wish, thank you, the time is flying by - I have everything crossed you will be joining me! When do you get your blood results? X


----------



## Star2011

Wish- Your nurse is so encouraging. I said a little prayer for youe beta today too. 

Chipie- I am excited for you. In 2 days you will be PUPO. All the best. 

Ellie- Enjoy the good weather on my behalf. Its still cold here. Cant wait for it to warm up. 

Mdc- Yes, how is the cabbage soup going on?

I just came home from the blood draw. For some reason my veins were missbehaving today. I got poked 3 times and finally we got some blood. Now the wait.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooooooh I'm not good at the waiting bit. !!! Everything crossed for wish and star :) 
Chipie 3 yahoooo brilliant result :)


----------



## elliecain

Ugh, just been chasing blood test results and they missed 3 of them, even though the nurse requested them! I've got to go in tomorrow for more blood to be taken, 23rd time in a week!!!!! Without all the results, the referral will be returned.

Good luck beta waiters :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

just got the call, the # dropped to 3.9 so it was a chemical. I just stop my meds and I'll get AF sometime soon. Clear to travel, thankfully - our trip to AZ is in 2 weeks.

thank you for all of the wishes, prayers and good vibes and juju! :) next time...with someone else's egg maybe (as long as it's affordable).


----------



## Mdc

Star, I am sure you will have symptoms very soon! I feel the waiting is always the worst. Good luck with your beta! Sorry you got poked 3 times. 

Chipie, great news! Five eggs and 3 fertilized...shall we say triplets? Joking!

:hi: jjay. Wow 26 weeks! Hope you have that nice little pregnancy glow now. 

Wish, your RN sounds so nice! Bet she will be doing a happy dance for you when you get the good news...yeap....I am eagerly awaiting and hoping for only the best news for you. 

Ellie, the first run is always the worst. Glad you are getting out there and getting your body ready! Hope you are feeling not so pucky now. 

So many betas today and I am banking on some wonderful news. Crazy thing is I also have a friend that is getting her first beta today too!

Cabbage soup day 2. :haha: Today down 2 lbs but I know it is water weight, it is good to see the scale finally down just a tad below my usual max. Today I started with a baked potato (ummm...heaven) and now veggies and soup the rest of the day! Last night was a bit hard bc DH had a grilled chicken salad and I so wanted to dive in to his, but I resisted. Today at least I can veggie it up. I like fruit but not in love like I am with protein and veggies, so bring on the salads. Cd12 today and a bit of a temp dip so I wonder if O is on the way. I would like for it to hold out a couple more days, but not too long. Yes...I am demanding ha ha ha!


----------



## Dandi

I'm sorry Wish. I know you had prepared yourself as best as one can, but it still stinks and there's no way around that. I hope you can find yourself in a good place with whatever you and DH decide your next step will be. I have complete faith that you're going to be a mom (bc it's clear that you were made to be one) and I can't wait to see how you get there! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm sure you are sad :cry: as dani said trying to prepare for not so good news is never the same as receiving it :nope:
Today is a day for being sad , angry disappointed and that's just me ( well on your behalf ) 

Its great you have the hols coming up to look forward to a break from all this to let your hair down have some fun .. Go wild ! Before returning back to the road to motherhood . It will happen for you xxxxxxx I don't know the day or the time but it will xxxxxx


----------



## elliecain

Oh Wish, I'm so sorry, I'd hoped so much for good news. Take some time to heal lovely :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks girls - it is weird to process. Just being pregnant for a wink is tough, but I am glad this happened vs the other likely options - either ectopic or a later miscarriage. I'd have been a nervous wreck, even more than usual, throughout the entire pregnancy.

Just a note - Kileyjean says hello! I've added her to our FB groups, she has just enough time to check in on FB but has a tough time checking in on here too. :) Ireland is such a cutie, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Dandi

I've got to get in on this FB group, I don't want to miss out on any good stuff. ;) Who do I find to add me?


----------



## Chipie

Wish I said it on fb but I'll say it again on here. Sending you massive hugs. You were so close! You deserve this more than anyone don't give up hope you'll get there, we all will. 

Dandi, what's your fb name? First someone needs to friend you then any of us can add you to the message. Be warned that we talk a lot (of rubbish) though!


----------



## Dandi

Oh ok. Ellie, I sent you a friend request since I already knew your full name. :) At least I think I did, I may have just requested to be friends with a complete stranger who is also Ellie Cain from the UK. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, guess we cross posted. :cry:


----------



## Star2011

Wish- l am so sorry. We all wanted this so bad. We can all tell you have it in you to be a mother. You are always encouraging and optimist no matter what. You are jovial, I have never met you in real like but feels like l know..... hey we got married on the same day, same year:). We all believe you will one day be a mother. I second what Dandi and Left had said. The road has been tough but it will be different one day. Much love and I will continue sending prayers your way. 

Hello to everybody else.


----------



## JJay

Sorry Wish sending a big hug. 

Good luck everyone. I'll be popping back to see how you're all getting on and sending lots of positive vibes X


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you all so, so much. This loss is really showing me how much I want to be a mom. I think that's why I'm immediately now so open to a donor egg (or 2!). The success rate will be so much higher.
I'm also going to ask about testing for NKCs. Ellie, you've inspired me! I don't want some awesome eggs transferred only for my body to perform kung fu on them.


----------



## Star2011

Wish ask about steroids after those tests too. I was on steroid for my endometriosis and nk cells. When I had my mymectomy they also found out I had stage one endometriosis. Believing for a successful journey Wish.


----------



## elliecain

I honestly think NKC testing should be done as standard since it's really common.

Star, any news yet? Anxiously waiting to hear!

Last clomid tonight, phew... I'm always uptight that I'll miss one and mess up my whole cycle. I don't know what the effect would be in fact. Since I was already ovulating, I'd probably still ovulate but without the boost that clomid gives me. It's quite odd to me that I've had 2 mature follies each of the 3 cycles on clomid I've been scanned. Anyway, here's hoping I have 2 again (i'm not having a scan this month) and that DH's spermies find their target and my lining is all clean and lovely from the vomit-inducing doxy treatment!


----------



## elliecain

Star, how did you get on yesterday?


----------



## Star2011

Ellie- I had to work last night, didnt get a chance to update my beta. It was 11000. I have an US scheduled for next week Tuesday. Hoping and praying that all goes well with the US. Just one step at a time in this journey. 

Hello to rest of the ladies.


----------



## elliecain

Wowee that's a great number! I'm so pleased :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy cow, star!! That's an amazing number! I can't wait for your US! I have such a good feeling for you that this is it!
and thanks - what did the steroids do? I don't think I have endo or anything funky like that but who knows. 

ellie - wahoo! one step down - no more clomid. Now you just need to end that gross doxy and catch the egg! :)


----------



## Dandi

Amazing Star! So happy for you!


----------



## Chipie

Wow Star, I don't know much but that sounds like an incredibly high number! Congrats!! 

Ellie, I'm excited about cheering you on this month. This is gonna be the one


----------



## Mdc

Star, what an amazing number you must feel so thrilled! I just found out my doc does pio for Fet also. Help?!?!?!

Ellie, glad your last clomid is done...bring on the spermies! :haha:

Chipie, how are you feeling? How are your embies doing?

Wish, so glad you are open to DE and you will be the best mommy! Let us know how the research goes! Nerd alert...the steroids help decrease the immune system and stop the pesky NK cells from rejecting the baby. It is still a new field but growing. Sometimes they also use IVIG (super $$$$) or intralipids and one other group I cannot remember. 


Hi to everyone else!

Day 3 of my fun cleanse. Yesterday I do have to say I was so HUNGRY! My friend had a burger and crinkle cut fries and I just wanted to dive in...but I stayed strong. Today is the lovely soup :winkwink: and all the fruits and veggies I want. So, hopefully the variety will make things better. I did go up 0.2 pounds from yesterday, but still below my usual max. I have an email out to my RN (shocker I know) because if the need to do a saline sono I hope that they can do it the same month as ER. I would think since it is not a fresh cycle I would not see a problem, but ugh if I have to wait again! Positive PMA...positive PMA no hitches! On a better or more confusing note. I have been asked to consider an internal position over one of our biggest clients. Excited to be recognized, but also concerned because usually a new job means more travel especially in the beginning. Ugh! I am going to talk with them and learn more. I do have my calendar blocked off for the last two weeks in May and I could use pto if I have to. Hate to start off on the wrong foot if they do decide they want me (they are also interviewing others) by saying I cannot travel for 2 weeks. Guess we will wait and see and I know it will all work out.


----------



## elliecain

I just wrote a long post and it lost it, ugh! Thank you for being so optimistic for me girls. After trying for so long, I'm finding it hard to imagine that I might actually have found and treated the problem. It's hard to keep hold of PMA sometimes.

Wish, the steroids can be used to treat NK Cells. It's controversial though and there has been evidence that the steroids themselves can be harmful to a foetus. I'll be given them if I do ivf privately, as my consultant is doing research into this area. Not sure about NHS funded ivf though, even with same consultant... Things aren't always joined up in UK healthcare. 

So, nearly the end of my 2 weeks off. I'm into school tomorrow to run a revision session for Year 11s and then back to work on Monday. Dreading the early mornings, but I should ovulate next week so that will be fun :)


----------



## elliecain

We cross posted Mdc. Fingers crossed things work out and you don't have to delay any more! Good luck for the promotion too :)


----------



## Chipie

As far as I know, the embies are doing good MDC but I'll find out more tomorrow. 
Pio does not sound fun, I don't envy you.

Ellie, I've been off this week too and I am not looking forward to going back next week at all. What am I going to do without my afternoon naps? 

So it's (hopefully) egg transfer day for me tomorrow. Anyone who's been through it got any tips or things that might help me? Do you literally just get up from the table and walk away? I can't imagine not wanting to cross my legs!

How ru doing wish? 

The woman who's making our wedding cake just came round and made me try a load of samples and I feel sick now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - awesome job on staying strong on the cleanse!! You are stronger than I - I've been saying yes to way too many carbs lately, I gotta stop. Though I did hop on the scale today to find that I'm down a pound, which is wonderful to see. All of the meds can leave my system now and I can get down to my real weight. And I want to start up running and my kickboxing again. I hate having to keep starting/stopping. Thankfully, spring is finally sprung here so I'm going to enjoy the running while I can before it gets too humid.
Congrats on the potential promotion too!! I doubt they would pass on you if you already have PTO set up. They should not base their decision on something like that and if they do, perhaps you don't want that job anyway. Choosing someone less qualified b/c you already had vaca scheduled...nope! Keep us posted - good luck!!

ellie/mdc - thanks for the notes on steroids. I'll def ask about that. I was thinking even about a 'foreign' object being in my body, since it wouldn't be my egg, if my body would accept it. we'll see. 

chipie - I'm beyond excited for your PUPO day tomorrow! Have you decided how many you're going to transfer? As far as tips - the office will tell you if they want you to lay there for a bit, but I just get up and go. And run straight to the bathroom b/c you need a full bladder for the procedure to get your uterus into the proper position. Don't worry - you don't lose the egg! :) I would say just go home and chill, or go out to lunch with someone. Treat yo'self! Chipie-specific movies, some yummy warm foods on the couch. Eat and drink only warm things or nothing colder than room temp for the next 2 weeks. Keep that abdomen warm. Soups, decaf tea and coffee, cooked veggies or raw veggies matched with a warm protein (chicken salad). That's all the stuff my acupuncturist recommended.
What kinds of cake did you get to sample?? mmmmm....caaaaaake

I'm doing ok - wish my boobs would stop hurting. It's just a reminder. And now I just want AF to get here. I wish my vacation was aligning with when I'm ovulating next but it'll be too soon. Oh well! I need to just relax and enjoy these few weeks off but of course I'll just be counting down the days until I can get started again.


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Wish ahhhhhhhh I'm nervous! 

We've been eating sponge cake samples to taste different icings. So over the top because I'm not even that bothered but there you go, no one turns down free cake


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: Im happy to see you staying so positive even though this has been such an arduous journey for you. Look forward to reading the happy ending to all of this. <3
Star: :happydance: :baby:
Chipie: GOOD LUCK!
MDC: Lots to think about re: work! It's always nice to be recognized when you've worked so hard 
Dandi: Hope all is going well with the pregnancy

Where is this FB group?!?! Is it just for folks TTC?


----------



## Chipie

Hello ladies. Well...no PUPO for me...just yet. The saga continues! I was half way on my journey this morning when I got a call from the lab. My three embies are still with us!! Great news. I have one at 8 cells and one at 6 cells which she said were just about on track with what they expect and she graded them 1-2. Then my little one at 4 cells she graded maybe a 3 or even a 4, can't remember, it was a lot to take in! So their advice was to wait until day 5 (Sunday). They assured me that if they are going to grow, then the conditions in the lab are as good as in me but that it was up to me and I could go ahead today if I wanted. I had 20 mins before my next train was leaving to quickly call df and decide. So we've decided to wait. If none of them make it to day 5 then there's no transfer and that scares the hell out of me. But then at least I can move on with my life and try and look forward to my hen do in 2 weeks where I'll at least be able to have a drink! I'm nervous now though, more nervous than I've ever been. I cried all the way home on the bus. I can't believe how much emotional energy we invest in this journey, it's exhausting. Praying that my little embies make it, they are doing so well!


----------



## Star2011

Chipie- Thinking about you today. All the best. In a couple of hours you will be PUPO! 

Mdc- Congratulations on the promotion. Hope it works out with your ivf schedule. Yes, welcome to the world of PIO. My RE stated he preferes PIO with pts my age. I am 39 by the way, incase anybody forgot:) I hated the idea of PIO but am still doing them. I just warm the vial first, and after injection I use a warm compressor on the site. I do not ice the area before injection anymore. Guess I have become a pro. 

Wish- yes do ask for all the test and ask your RE about his/her input on steroids too. I have everything crossed for you in the next phase of this journey. 

Ellie- Few more days until you are done with doxy:) May this cycle being a bfp!

Jessicat- Thanks for stopping by and wishing as well. Hope all is well with the baby and everything. 

Happy Friday and a wonderful weekend ladies.


----------



## Star2011

Chipie- missed your post. First of all congratulations your embies are doing Great! I know the feeling of what if this and that. Just be optimist that they will grow until Sunday. Can they call you tomorrow with an update? I am thinking about you and just sending positive energy for the next 2 days.


----------



## elliecain

Yikes Chipie, that must have been a tough one but you've made a good decision. I have everything crossed for you for Sunday xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

I agree with the ladies, Chipie! Sounds like you have a couple of strong ones there and I know the success rate is so much higher if they can survive 'outside' until Day 5! It's nerve-wracking for sure but keep sending those positive vibes out to them. They'll do great!

star/mdc - ouch. No PIO shots for me, thank goodness. 

jessie - I'm so glad you're back! let's have you join the FB page! it's a secret page so we'll need to invite you. PM me your real name if you want, I'll find you.

I just had the call with that Nurse Service that my insurance offers. It was pretty good but she really couldn't tell me too much - she doesn't handle claims and a lot of the donor process details will come from the clinic and how they do things/how they bill things. So, things like if I buy frozen eggs, do I get them there? Do I get them elsewhere and ship them there? If we go fresh, do we have to pay for the compensation of the donor? Do I have to pay for her meds AND my meds? etc etc

much more to come on this...

I hope you all have a great weekend! Looking forward to your scan on Tues, Star!!


----------



## Chipie

Wish, that sounds like a complicated process but one which I'm sure you'll get your head around with a bit of research etc. How exciting though. Keep us updated because we can all learn something.

Ellie, are you finishing the doxy soon as Star says? That's good. It's always a relief to finish anti biotics I find and especially as these have been so awful to take.

Everyone else have a great weekend and if you get a spare minute, say a little prayer for my embies . Sunday is going to be an interesting day!


----------



## elliecain

I'm sending lots of love and growing/dividing power to the embies!

I have to keep taking the doxy until I ovulate, which is likely to be on Wednesday/Thursday. They aren't as bad now I'm not taking them on an empty stomach. I've made DH take them too now, I asked the consultant if it might be a good idea and he said it can't do any harm...


----------



## Left wonderin

Prayers being said for embies here in Ireland this weekend . Xxxxxx 
Wish I hope your doing ok you have not had an easy couple of weeks . Hope this weekend brings something nice your way . Ellie hope the ucky feeling has gone on the meds 

Everyone have a lovely weekend xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, that is way too stressful and I really think you made the right decision. I will send all my positive karma your way to make sure your embies keep on the up and up. I will also stalk away this weekend and cannot wait for you to be PUPO!

Star, happy weekend to you also...or newest momma! I am psyched for you ultrasound. They are truly magical! Can I hire you to give me my first pio? :haha:

Wish, wow so many moving parts, but you are so on top of it. I am estatic you are forging ahead, and cannot wait for your next phase. 

Ellie, good luck with O, and I am so happy the doxy is better. 

Hi, to everyone else! 

Crazy busy day today, so just getting a chance to check in. Day 4 on the diet, and I had to do some modifications. It was supposed to be soup :winkwink:, bananas, and skim milk. I HATE milk it always smells spoiled, so needless say that was a no go. I am substituting Greek yogurt and no salt cottage cheese. Down about a pound so chipping away. Since DH is out of town I decided to book a nice long massage in the city on Sunday because why the heck not, and since shopping is so close I may as well have a 'me' day :winkwink: Also on amazing news my saline sono can be the same month as my egg retrieval so we are on point. First step confirmed for the PMA marathon. So little ovaries go ahead and ovulate and AF show up around the 28ish, like good little ovaries and uterus should. 

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## elliecain

Wow Mdc, I'm so happy that you are finally going to get there! It's such a process we go through and you've had it really tough. I can't wait until you are safely pregnant and morning sicky!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - so glad things are looking good!!! Enjoy your awesome 'you' weekend. Massages and shopping sounds incredible right now.

left - thank you. I think I'm starting to feel the weight of the past couple of weeks (my company is not doing well either, though my CA project is going exceptionally well and I got some really positive feedback the other day!). I'm mentally feeling a little sluggish and I think I want to go outside in the sun and just chill. however, I'm on a *#$*#($# work call for testing stuff right now and it's not working properly so of course, I have to stay on. It's almost 12:30 on Sunday and I've been on since soon after 10am. UGH!!

chipie - :hugs:

ellie - I'm glad you're feeling better!! not long now, I can't believe it!


----------



## Chipie

Thanks Wish. For those who aren't on fb, my three embryos didn't make it to blast so no egg transfer for me. I'm obviously very disappointed but trying to stay positive and learn from what's happened. A couple of months off for me and then think about the next step. Df being really supportive so that's good. Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. One thing is for sure, I wouldn't be able to get through this without all your support so for that I want to say thank you


----------



## Star2011

Oh Chipie, I am so sorry. We had hope. I am thinking about you and I am praying for future good news. I have hope it will happen one day. Sending much love your way. I will have to get on fb soon. 

Mdc- thats good to hear about your Sono not being delayed. Mine was also in the same month as my stims month, at the beginning though. Hoping for good news from your sono. And yes, If l lived close, l would happily do your PIO shots:)

Wish- I am happy you are doing all the research on donor eggs. You are a strong girl and l have faith you will get through this and come home with your miracle. Did you sort the issue with work? I too feel the same, its so beautiful today but cant enjoy it for long because am working this weekend. 

Ellie, not too long.....Fx for this cycle. 

Hello to the rest of our supporters.


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, I know I said it earlier but I am so sorry. You have a great attitude and not sure how you do it. Can you teach me?

Star, I would totally take you up on the pio. Ha! I am wondering if my RN would do the first and I would see it is not so bad. 

Wish, that is awesome your ca project is going well, but boo for a Sunday call. 

Big hello to everyone else. 

Ok, so I have something I find hilarious that only my TTC sisters can understand. So I usually go au natural for my massages, but as I was using the loo one last time...tmi alert...a glob of ewcm. Omg! I would have died if I did not catch that before the massage. Can you even imagine?!?!?! Needless to say I added in my knickers to protect the innocent. And O is on its way. :happydance:


----------



## Chipie

Thanks MDC and Star. I am a bit down but I'm sure it'll pass.

Haha re the ewcm MDC. Lucky escape. Think I need to get myself a nice massage though - what a good idea!


----------



## elliecain

Bahahaha! I never even took much notice of my cm before TTC so I'm constantly amazed by it now. Massage, great idea!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:rofl: mdc - I always keep my knickers on just in case... I'm glad you had such a great weekend.

chipie - more hugs to you :hugs: this process blows chunks. I am glad you're able to take some time off and just enjoy your hen do and wedding now, though. What's the wedding date again? This is too much on a regular day to think about, let alone planning a wedding at the same time.

Wish rant/spill warning:
so - yeah - I think I need to give myself a little break. I think I'm going to beg off of BnB for a few weeks, at least until we get back from our trip to AZ and my mtg with the doc. My brain needs to reset and not be so obsessed with this. I won't have any answers until we have that meeting and quite honestly, I'm pooped. I talked with my mom this morning and she pointed out that I've been thinking about this monthly for 3 yrs straight and been putting my body through things for a year. 
I want to go work out, enjoy spring, go for runs, maybe even sign up for a race. I haven't done that in a couple of years either b/c of this stuff. 
I just wrote in another thread, I just want my period to be a period and not a constant reminder of failure, my choice to not have kids until later in life and how seemingly bad of a decision that was, and a reminder of what may never be. I also feel like we might be transitioning in our 'friend' world a little bit - everyone with kids is completely consumed by it, which they should be!! But we have very little in common with these people anymore and it's really sad for me. I noticed at that Wine/Choc/Cheese Fest that I went to and a jewelry party at a friend's house I just went to. All conversations are about the kids. Even one of my "closer" friends who I haven't seen in awhile - it was a little awkward b/c when asking what is new, her answer is 'the kids...Evan is almost crawling...and....' and I just feign interest. I feel like an awful friend. AND I think that people who know we're trying feel bad when that is their answer b/c they know I want it to be my answer too. I don't want their damn pity! ugh. So...I need a break. I almost want to take a break from FB too but if I do, I'll still totally be on that Messenger group. I can't NOT have updates from you girls, even on your daily lives! I love that chat, so please keep it up. 
Thank you, my friends. :friends:


----------



## Mdc

Wish, have fun on your trip, and you do what you need to do to hit the reset button. I will miss you on BnB, but I SO understand. As for the friend world it is so hard also, because you want so badly to be there and talking about your children. Life is just so utterly damn unfair. Biggest hugs to you.


----------



## Mdc

Forgot to say too...if you need any recommendations in AZ let me know. I lived there for 13 years :thumbup:


----------



## Dandi

Enjoy your down time Wish! You so deserve it! Recoup, reset, and recharge. Take time for all the stuff that's been on the back burner for a while. It will do you so much good and after your meeting, you'll be ready to charge back into your next ttc battle stronger than ever! :bodyb:


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish sounds like a great plan ... What the term they use now ... I'm " unplugging" ie leaving all things techno behind . Think we all should do it from time to time . And putting ttc out of your mind for a few weeks is also a good idea :) you need a holiday from it:) you deserve it ... You have worked hard . Go ave an Amazing holiday , eat too much , drink too much , sleep too much. Have sex because you want too not because you have too :) 

I totally an relate to the friends stuff . For years..... All my good friends have children hitting teenage years now and again we are noton the same page . 

Enjoy your break wish see you on the flip side


----------



## Chipie

I hear what you're saying Wish. I'm not having a great day (who does on a Monday). I feel a bit lost. I'm absolutely obsessed with this journey and it's all I think about and when suddenly I find myself at the end of a failed cycle I feel empty and realise I've no life. 

So yes enjoy some time getting back to being you. We'll be here of course. I'm sure I also won't post as much in the near future because really I won't have a lot to say!


----------



## Wish2BMom

<3 you girls - thank you for understanding. I knew you would. Thank you for being such an important piece of my life.

chipie - 'lost' is a good term. Kinda how I'm feeling. But lost means that you can be found, so time to go find! :flower:


----------



## elliecain

Wish, I totally understand but please come back when you are feeling up to it :)
We are all of us on here a bit lost in many ways, but I feel like you girls give me a map to help find the way xxx

Chipie, hugs to you too. You have been really brave but this is not an easy time for you xxx


----------



## Star2011

Good morning ladies,

Wish- I am going to miss your posts but i understand that you need some me time. Sometimes that what we all need to get to know ourselves more. I am hoping that one day when you feel like it, you will stop by here and say hi. Enjoy your vacation. Future blessings to you.


----------



## Dandi

How are you feeling Star?


----------



## Star2011

I meant to write personals but l dozed off. Just came home from work. 

Dandi- I am feeling alright. Other than sore boobs and fatigue. My US got reschedule for Wed- tomorrow. One of these days I will join you in the other thread. For now am not sure of everything. I am still cautiously optimist. 

Mdc- still counting the days until you start your cycle, then stims then FET. 

Chipie- You are still in my thoughts everyday. I still have hope one day this ttc journey will end up on a positive note for you. Hoping for the best in your upcoming wedding. How many are in your line up for the wedding?. Enjoy your wedding preparation. When is the wedding by the way?

Ellie- O day is approaching yet? Praying this is the cycle. 

Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Left wonderin

I definetly want wedding photos :)


----------



## Chipie

Star, you're so lovely thank you. It's been hard to be miserable today. I managed to make it into work for the first time in over a week and I wasn't depressed. I even enjoyed some of it. Two of my best friends who I thought couldn't come to our wedding have moved their plans around and they can now come. And I just went to the spa and they gave me a free facial because the receptionist liked me! Plus the sun is shining here too. So I'm happy.

Yes Star, I'll definitely have a family of my own one day. I keep telling myself this at the moment even though I don't quite believe it.

The wedding is on 9 July, and we've got about 120 people accepted plus more in the evening. We're getting married at Reach Court Farm which is also where we live. Df runs the wedding venue with his brother. Look it up on the Internet. I'm the first person you see on the promotional video (although from a distance!) before it cuts to a tractor. There'll be loads of pictures all over Facebook Left and I'll post some on here for Star too. Exciting! 

Ellie I think you're the only person we're cheering on this month so I'll be a nice big cheer from everyone! 
MDC, have you finished your diet now?


----------



## elliecain

Thanks. I think it's me and Pothole :)


----------



## Chipie

Ah yes thanks Ellie. You're more on the ball than me, my head is all over the place.
Come on Ellie and Pothole &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Chipie

Oo it didn't like my smiley face then did it, soz!


----------



## Star2011

Hey Chipie, I did look up the venue. Its so beautiful. I was also able to see you your skinny self walking in the promotion video. 

I am sure the wedding is going to be beautiful. I am excited for you. I also cant wait to see the pictures. You will make a beautiful bride just from the glimpse l saw of you walking in the video. 

Have a good night friends!


----------



## elliecain

It does look lovely. The style of the wedding will be quite similar to mine, by the looks of it. I used a marquee on my dad's farm and lots of things I did I saw in the video, like the lace around glass jars (I spent hours glueing lace on!). I'm sure it will be amazing :)


----------



## Pothole

It's FET day. I've been around on fb, but not as present here. I think some of it is to do with my OCD. I realized yesterday that I'm avoiding many of the people, places, things, even food and scents; of my fresh cycle. I have associated those with the miscarriage. They arent, obviously...but the brain is a weird thing. So here goes.


----------



## Mdc

Star, good luck today and I cannot wait for you to see LO!

Chipie, I am glad you am feeling better. I am going to have to look at the web link. I love weddings almost as much as babies! Are you going to the new center for IVF or just going to wait until after the wedding? Yes, the diet is finish and down only a couple pounds. Not sure if I would do it all again, but I do like the soup so maybe keep that around from time to time. 

Ellie, good luck this month!

Pothole, best of luck with the FET. I am braiding my hair for you then crossing my fingers and toes :winkwink:

Hi to everyone else!

So, I am slightly confused by my body, but trying just to be zen. FF did give me cross hairs based on temps and shows O on Sunday (have my first ever real EWCM this month...that you acupuncture!), but I still think it is a low temp. I also have Sore ovaries, EWCM today, and just did an opk yesterday which was negative but today FMU probably about 50% positive. So maybe it will be today at CD19. What do you girls think? Very late for me. Maybe there couple days of bcp I was on or the long period messed my cycle up this month. Oh well, if no IVF can be done this cycle bc of travel it is what it is.


----------



## Chipie

Hmmm it sounds like it could be late ov coz of the EWCM. Temps and FF can be Unreliable. I could totally be wrong though and I'm crossing my fingers that af comes when she's supposed to. I got pregnant from a late ov- can you bd and make a miracle? 

Df refuses to pay for the new clinic so I'm stuck really. I think it's a mistake but I can't push him on it so will have to wait and see what transpires. Can't do anything realistically before the wedding now as you're supposed to have two- three months off anyway


----------



## Mdc

Thanks Chipie. We (ok I am) terrified of trying on my own since we are so close to getting an ER. I am scared if I got preggo something would happen and then there would be set backs as my eggs get older and older and older. 

Sorry about df's closed wallet for now. The wedding will probably consume you for a while so soak it all up...maybe a honeymoon baby for you!


----------



## Mdc

Star, I hope all went well today!


----------



## Star2011

Pothole all the best. 

Mdc- Maybe the bcp threw your cicle off. Hope everything strenghtens out for your ivf schedule. 

My scan went well. There was only one there. We saw a flicker of the heartbeat. I did spot again today. I called the clinic and they told me to just take it easy and hopefully it stops completely and if it starts again I will call them again.


----------



## Left wonderin

Star that is fantastic news :) spotting can be for lots of reasons nothing to do with baby . Take it easy xxxxx


----------



## Mdc

Star, I am so happy that you got to see the HB and that is the first big step! Left is right spotting can be from anything. However it is scarier that poop. Take it easy and keep saying I am pregnant with a heartbeat!

So Opk was positive yesterday afternoon although temp is still a tad low, but should jump tomorrow. So far getting to step one on the baby train Sugar and Dandi are the long time conductors, Star is the newbie, and Pothole and Ellie next . All aboard. :haha:


----------



## Star2011

Thanks Left and Mdc. I am taking it easy declaring that am pregnant with a heartbeat:)

Mdc- you are getting close. I sure do hope you do not get delayed. Do you have an idea of what protocol the clinic will have you do? When you start the stims, everything will go fast. 

Chipie- How are you doing? I am sorry DF do not want to pay. He may change his mind later. I am glad you have the wedding to occupy your time now. 

Ellie- I hope you are almost getting close to O then you will be done with doxy. All the best this.


----------



## elliecain

I had positive opk today, so am off the doxy!!! BD schedule gone well, woke DH up at 6am today for a quickie since his stepmum is staying with us from tonight for a few days. I had a temp rise today but I think it was a false one and I reckon today was o day, maybe even tomorrow.

Star, I'm so happy for you about scan and heartbeat :)

Mdc, I'm crossing my fingers that you get on the train super soon.

Pothole, I hope you are all recovered from the FET now. Stick little one(s), stick!


----------



## Chipie

Happy Friday girls. Hope you have good weekends. 

Ellie, glad you've finished the horrible doxy and it sounds like you're on track. Crossing my fingers for you! 

MDC yes get on that baby train!

Star, congrats on the little heart beat. It must be all so nerve wracking. I'm sure that little one is doing great. Wishing you both well, keep us updated. 

Hi Wish.

Pothole, how ru feeling? Hope you've recovered well and are looking after yourself. 

I've been busying myself with wedding prep which has taken my mind off things. I'm not thinking at all about ttc at the mo which is a nice break. Having the worst period pains tho, am in agony. But at least she came this week rather than next when I'm on my hen do- behaving herself for once.


----------



## Mdc

Chipie, sorry about the cramps, but glad she is cooperating. The least she can do if has to come. 

Ellie, hope all the BDing is going well!

Star, hoping the rest helped and the damn spotting is staying away. 

Hi to everyone else!

So O I am hoping will get confirmed on Sunday if my temps keep rising. I am fairly certain I did O but ahhhhh the agony of waiting!


----------



## Star2011

Yea, thank goodness is Friday.

Ellie- Glad no more doxy:) keep on with that bd schedule. Fx this is it!

Mdc- waiting is the hardest part. Sunday will be here before you know it!

Chipie- l am sorry about the cramps. You have about 2.5 months before your big say. I am so happy that you have something occupying your mind. Do you have the dress already? 

Afm, l did spot again this morning but trying so hard to take it easy. Just taking one day at time. 

I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Mdc

Star, this is me yelling at the spotting source 'damn spotting leave her alone!' You are right one day at a time, but seeing the HB is a huge first step. Sending positive vibes to you and LO.


----------



## Chipie

Yes it's not long is it Star!! July 9th . Will be here before I know it. Just been finishing off the last of the evening invites this morning. When I get back from my hen do the week after next, I'm going up to Manchester to see my parents and pick up my wedding dress from a shop up there where I bought it. I'll try it on on the Thursday and then they'll do some alterations then I'll be able to bring it home on the Saturday. EEEEEK. SO excited.

And this is also me shouting at the spotting to stop. Enough now pls!!! Hope you're having a nice relaxing weekend anyway


----------



## Regin7

Hi, all! Hope you're well. Just wanted to join your "small company". I'm 40 yo with a long fertility journey. After years of trying, failed cycle and one ended in early miscarriage got devastating news last year. (Our next step had to be egg donation). March has ended for us with 1st app in Ukrainian Biotexcom clinic, where we've booked the program of 5 shots. A very attractive offer for a very reasonable price. So this is our cycle#1 with donor eggs. 
Love our donor's profile - they've fulfilled all our requirements. Our donor has 3 healthy children herself - this is the case of absolutely proven fertility - lol.
The process is going smoothly for us. We like the staff very much - really caring and understanding people. I'm taking meds, have adequate rest, preparing for better - fingers crossed!! Wish you all a nice weekend, lovelies xx


----------



## elliecain

Welcome Regin. It sounds like you are starting a positive step and I hope it all goes well. Things are often very quiet on this thread at weekends so don't worry if you don't get many replies for a couple of days.

Hi to the rest of you. I got my crosshairs today, so a week until testing!!!


----------



## Star2011

Regin Welcome. You joined a great group. So encouraging and supportive group of ladies. I commend you on going the next step in egg donation. I pray for a successful journey in this new step in your life. When do you think you will be transferring?

Ellie- Yay! I am hoping and praying for good news in a few days. Am so excited for you.

Mdc- I am counting the days for you:)Tomorrow is Sunday...... We are getting close. Cant wait for you to begin Ivf journey. 

Chipie- l am happy for you. Your wedding is becoming real. You sound happy too. Keep us updated. And yes, looking forward to seeing the wedding pics:) 

Yay, no spotting for me today! 

Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## Dandi

Welcome Regin! Best of luck on your journey. You've found a great group here.

Star, when is your next ultrasound? Has your RE told you at what point you may be released to your regular ob?


----------



## Mdc

Star, hope you had a relaxing spot free weekend. Whe is your next us?

Chipie, ohhh so exciting you have your dress! Cannot wait to see pictures. 

Reign, :hi:, this is a great group of ladies. So sorry for your mc, unfortunately I know how hard it is in part bc of my own experience. Best of luck on your DE and your clinic sounds amazing. 

Ellie, looks like you O'd one day before me. Since I sat out this cycle I am giving my good baby vibes to you this month!

Big hello to everyone else. So finally got solid crosshairs...first time ever. So just chilling out for AF. She should be early in May which should work out. My saline sono timing is stressing me out a bit because I am gone he whole week of the 9th, but hoping there will be options. #1 Initially my doc said we would not have to do it since we did it and a hysteroscopy...not sure what changed other than they get more $$$ for doing the procedure. #2 have it on a weekend maybe with another doctor #3 do it next month because I am not doing a fresh cycle. So just keeping zen!


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

I wrote a post and accidently deleted it. Lets try this again. 

Mdc- l did my Procedure on Saturday too. Maybe if they can squeeze you on a wkd if your travel plans will be on the way. I know work is important too!

Pothole and Ellie- sending positive thoughts during this tww. 

Chipie- How are you doing?

Hi everybody else. 

Not much happening here other than l had a spot free weekend thank goodness. Next US is next week. Next week l will know when l will be released to my Ob. 

Hoping for the best for everybody.


----------



## elliecain

Star, that's great that you didn't spot all weekend :) Fingers crossed for next us.

Mdc, I hope the timings work for you. What is the saline thing for? Didn't you already have one of those?

Afm, just waiting. Nothing to report as yet. Not sure whether to wait until May to test (my fave month: birthday and wedding anniversary) or to test at 9dpo on Friday. I'm meant to start progesterone pessaries as soon as I get a bfp, so I feel I should test early... But I want to find out in May. I think I'll try to wait until Sunday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! huge :hugs: I've missed you! But I haven't missed obsessing about TTC like I was. Hooey! We're leaving for our vacation tomorrow so I wanted to hop on and wish you all well with everything you're doing. 

regin - :wave: hi! welcome to the group! I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in good company here - these girls are my saviors. Which means...are you my DE angel sent from above? :) I'm about to embark on the DE trail, I think. We have an appt with our RE next Wed to find out more about the clinic's process, cost, etc.

mdc - hooray for O'ing! I hope everything times itself out perfectly for you. Do you have to start BFP soon for the start of IVF?

chipie - so excited for upcoming wedding pics! I need to go find that website for your venue. What shape gown did you get? What are your colors?

star - I'm so happy that you saw a HB!! Did they give you the bpm or just really say 'there's a heartbeat!'? I can't wait for your next u/s. Yay! I'm so glad your spotting has stopped as well, at least for now. My, how long can we hold our breath throughout this whole process?

ellie - how are you doing? your temps are holding strong!! I say wait until May too - happy things happen for you in that month, apparently. It's also one of my busiest months but only b/c I have so many friends/family with bdays in it. Apparently I'm drawn to Tauruses and Geminis ;)

pothole - how are you feeling? I'm sure your breath is held too. When is your beta?

dandi - 3rd tri yet? I can't believe how quickly it's going!

left - ullo love! :flower:

sugar - I hope you're lurking and doing well!

afm - not too much going on here, TTC-wise, but lots of other stuff. I am out of the depths of last week, working out but not losing any weight (just hobbling around b/c I'm so sore). I got a promotion last week which came with a decent 10% raise, so I'm pretty stoked about that. And we leave for AZ tomorrow as I mentioned, so I'm ready for some Southeast adventures! i'm feeling less 'lost' about things. I'm realizing and accepting things about my friendships - I think DH and I both are. I've been out to dinner with some 'core' friends of mine in the past week and it's REALLY helped. The people that know YOU and want to know about YOU, share with YOU and to whom YOU relate and are aligned with in life. It's been a very good feeling to get that balance back.


----------



## Dandi

Wish, so glad you're out the depths and doing somethings that make you happy and bring you some balance! Have fun on you vacation. Anything big planned for the trip or mostly relaxing? Cant' wait to hear what kind of info you get at your appt next week. Even more to learn about! (Third tri tomorrow for me! How is that even possible?! It feels like I just went to the RE for testing a couple of months ago. I guess it really flies by, especially for people like us who've waited so long for it.)

Ellie- I agree, wait until May! May day is lucky anyway and if May is your month that's a double whammy of good juju! Fingers crossed!

Pothole- other fingers crossed for you! Can wait for beta day!

Star- I'm so glad the spotting stopped. I'm anxious for your next ultrasound. I hope you're finding a balance between the natural nervousness and the joy that you deserve to be feeling right now! How are things going with symptoms? Feeling ok?

Mdc- If you're not doing a fresh cycle that means egg retrieval late May/early June? Then will it be the next month for transfer? Is that right? I'm not sure I've got the ivf timeline down yet, lol. So excited for you to be moving forward soon though!

Hi to everyone else I missed! Hope you're all well.


----------



## Chipie

Hi girls!!!! How is everyone? 

Star, I am SO pleased your spotting has stopped. It must be really hard but I hope you are enjoying it at the moment and not stressing too much. You are my ray of hope and I can't wait to hear from your next us.

Ellie, test when your heart wants you to test and that sounds like May. I'll be back then so it'll be some news for me to look forward to. Meanwhile I am sending pos vibes your way.

Regin, welcome to our little crew. These girls are the best if you want some real personal support. I must admit I thought the same as you Wish when I read Regins post - someone to share info with for you! And we can all learn from both your experiences for sure.

Dandi, congrats. So pleased for you!!

MDC, sounds like everything is on track...

Pothole, any news? Will catch up with you on fb 

Everyone else hi!

Well, I'm off on my hen do tomorrow so this will be the last time you hear from me for probably about a week. I get back on Monday but I feel ill need a few days to lick my wounds and regroup before I'm able to post anything of interest. I'm SO EXCITED. And I've not thought about TTC at all so it's been a nice little break for me. When I get back I'm going up North to pick up my wedding dress so will fill you in on more wedding goss then. Then it'll be back to TTC after that.

Love to all you ladies, speak soon


----------



## Mdc

Star, good luck with your us! Do you do your own pio? The RN looked at me like I had three heads when I said I was going to give them to myself. 

Ellie, yes I did a saline in Oct and also had the hysteroscopy in Nov. so with the IUIs they have mapped my cervix plenty :winkwink: Maybe they just want to check for polyps. Good luck with testing when ever you think the time is right. 

Dandi, 3rd try! No way. You just got your BFP a couple months ago. Yes we are hoping for retrieval this cycle and hopefully ET in June. Not sure how the timing works myself. Star, maybe you can help to let us know how long your pgs results took. :winkwink: 

Wish, welcome back! Yes bcp for 10-14 days. Good thing too because it gives me some wiggle room for travel. Enjoy AZ, and I cannot wait to here all about your adventures!!!

Chipie, have an amazing time. You so deserve it and get some battle wounds!

We did our IVF class yesterday and it was not so bad. I did mention above to star the RN looked at me crazy for saying I want to do my own pio. I also emailed about the saline sono so just waiting to here back. On non TTC we are trying to refinance the house, and the appraiser is coming today. I better get hopping to tidy up...every little bit helps. And DH is sick, so I am washing my hands like a mad women not to catch it.


----------



## elliecain

Hi Wish. I'm glad to see a post from you :)

Mdc, good luck with house valuation. Is refinancing like remortgaging? I never really understood how that worked... are you borrowing money based on house value having gone up? I'm glad you will be moving ahead with IVF soon xx

Chipie, have a great hen weekend. I only did one day/evening for mine and I had a great time. Since I don't drink, I didn't even have a hangover to deal with! I hope you have lots of fun.

Dandi, 3rd tri, wow! I hope all goes well from now! :)

Pothole, any symptoms yet? Fingers crossed for you xx

Afm, I had 2 dizzy spells today and some ovary twinges. It's 7dpo so probably too early to have felt anything, but I do like to symptom spot and thought you'd like me to share! I'm definitely going to try to hold off until Sunday to test. May is going to be awesome.
I had a terrible day at work today... 3 incidents to deal with of children being utterly vile. I work in a deprived area and the parenting skills a are mainly weak, so we commonly have to deal with major behaviour incidents. Still, 3 in one morning was a bit much. I'm feeling disillusioned with my job at the moment and am only staying put for the maternity package. I'd change schools to a nice local country one in a flash if it didn't mean I'd end up with rubbish maternity leave allowance from behind somewhere new. The 45 minute drive to work is a pain too.
Anyway, sorry for lengthy moan. It's Thursday tomorrow and this weekend is Bank Holiday, so 3 days, yay!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone ... Sorry I've been reading and cheering you all on just have not had the time to respond . Say down to do personals last night and fell asleep . Ds is cutting back molars and is a right nightmere right now .... Like a Velcro child ! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugargully

Hi Ladies! Yes I have been stalking and cheering you all on. I started maternity leave today so maybe I won't get so behind with everyone's journey now. 

I watched daytime tv today for the first time in a long time and the ABC morning show is doing a series about infertility. They featured an organization that I wish I had known about when I was going through my procedures. It's a company that offers grants towards reducing some of the costs. I'm still paying for hubbys reversal and my polyp removal and baby's almost here. This is the website. I hope it works for at least one of you because you all deserve a boost. 

www.babyquestfoundation.org


----------



## MeekaInc

Hi there!

I&#8217;m your latest fan and have just finished reading ALL 429 pages of posts, as I&#8217;m lying on my sick bed with a nasty bout of flu! It feels like a scene out of the &#8216;Never Ending Story&#8217; where I silently scream out &#8216;nooo&#8217; into the darkness at the injustice of infertility and cheer at the latest BFP! What a lovely, lovely group of ladies you all are!! I feel like I know you all so well! I&#8217;m sooo thrilled to be seeing the happy endings of many of you and continued progress of others, supported with such kindness and compassion. I was determined to finish reading to the end before posting. This is first time in reading forums where I&#8217;ve found an original thread that has spanned over such a long period of time and has been updated regularly &#8211; wow!

About me. I&#8217;m 38, soon to be 39 and trying to conceive my 4th child (so just stopping by to say Hi). I had a teen pregnancy at 15 years old (yes, 5 mins under a tree at a party, CAN result in a baby and no, I don&#8217;t encourage or condone teen pregnancy; but Praise God I chose life :), which resulted in my daughter who is now 22yrs and such a beautiful young lady (she&#8217;s currently working as an RN in Canada &#8211; chasing the snow and living the dream!); fast forward 8 years, I&#8217;m happily married and tried straight away to fall pregnant and it didn&#8217;t happen! Three years of trying, we decided to start testing and I fell pregnant in the same cycle as our HSG test (Yes, I&#8217;m one of those statistics!), fast forward another 15 years and with new a partner of nine years and we made the decision to try for a LO and it doesn&#8217;t seem to be happening (I also have PCOS). Over the last couple of months, I&#8217;ve cleaned up my diet - cut sugar/processed foods, added exercise (losing a bit of excess weight in the process), went OTT on the supplements - vitex, magnesium, chromium plus, l-carnitine, pro-biotic, maca, pre-natal multivitamin, fish oil, CoQ10, evening primrose oil &#8211; AND Cough Syrup to improve my limited CM [This works!!!) and added pre-seed with BD&#8217;ing (not bad, not bad at all). I started OPK&#8217;s for the first time and was SO excited to get a &#8216;positive&#8217;!! 

Currently at 10DPO, but I know deep down it will be another BFN! I only have sore breasts (which is normal this time around), no cramping whatsoever or any other symptoms and we were only able to BD once &#8211; night of +OPK.


----------



## elliecain

Hi Meekalnc! I've often wondered if anyone else reads these posts... I tried to read it all before posting last June, but missed a few pages in my haste to get to the present members. Thank you for your lovely comments, it is rare to find such a long running and regularly updated thread and it's such a special place.

Good luck with your efforts. I'm 9dpo today, so we are cycle buddies!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, sorry you had a bad day at work the other day it sounds frustrating. However, you are right. Keep the eye on the baby prize!

Left, poor DS and you must be exhausted. Hopefully it gets better soon!

Sugar, thanks for sharing and there is no way you are on Mat leave already! Almost, but not quite, labor watch!

Meek, that is dedication to read all the pages. Sorry your journey has been difficult, but I wish you the best of luck! Feel free to keep stopping in if you want. We are all trying to get our next BFP no matter how large or small our families are. 

Pothole, how are you?

Hi Wish, reign, Chipie and everyone else!

So my big box o meds showed up yesterday and wowza! As I was unpacking, I noticed they did not pack my Follistim in a refrigerated case, so of course I called and they said oh...they must have forgot. That is an expensive $3500 mistake there. At least they offered to resend me the order. It can stay up to 77F, but I have no idea how hot the ups truck would get. Not taking chances here folks! Other than that boring boring for me on the TTC stuff. AF should be here next week. Anyone doing anything fun this weekend? We know what Chipie is up to :winkwink: We are just chilling and headed to a baseball game sat afternoon which will be fun.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) still here .ds improving :) not sure which is worse lol .......


----------



## Mdc

Star, how did your us go?


----------



## elliecain

Wow Mdc, I bet someone got a telling off for that mistake! I'm glad you noticed. I hope AF arrives quickly for you :)

Left, I'm glad things are improving.

My weekend is going to be good:

Sat midday shellac then off to a hog roast and open day for a local butchers...
Sunday morning I may POAS (gulp!) and then I might do Zumba as my old instructor saw DH yesterday and asked after me.
Sunday evening DH has a gig in a cool venue so I might go along.
Bank Holiday Monday we are going to my aunt's batik exhibition.

Lovely to have another long weekend!


----------



## sugargully

Welcome to the group Meek!


----------



## elliecain

I am too scared to test! I'm going to wait until I get the urge or AF arrives or AF is late, whichever happens first.

I had totally counted myself out (self preservation), but I have just had a moment of "maybe...". I fell totally asleep this afternoon for an hour. Absolutely sparko! I've woken up with little cramps, barely noticeable and too early for period cramps at 11dpo, as she's a good 4 or 5 days off.

Then I looked at my chart again and was, yet again, struck by how perfect it looks. It's been so chaotic since the cp that this is really unusually lovely! For anyone reading these posts in the future, here's a picture:
https://i65.tinypic.com/swa0ed.jpg
What do you think? Anyone think I should just POAS and get the agony over with?

Hope you are all having a great weekend. I'm off to DH band gig shortly!


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,
The last few days has been so busy at work. I have been so exhausted so even try and post. I have been thinking about you all. 

Meekalnc- Welcome to our little group. Glad you could join us. We all need support in this journey. Did you test already? All the best. 

Wish- It&#8217;s good to read your post. I know you are feeling some relief not thinking about ttc. Enjoy your trip. Looking forward to hearing your next step when you are ready to come post again. We sure do miss you. 

Ellie- I would say test when you feel like. Your chart do look good though. Sending positive vibes. Enjoy your fun filled weekend and of course just test when you really do feel like. 

Chipie- I can&#8217;t wait to hear about your wedding dress and all the preparation. It&#8217;s always fun to hear about wedding stuff. Have fun at your parents. 

Dandi- Wow, can&#8217;t believe you are already in the 3rd trimester. Time really flies. I am sure you are busy getting stuff ready LO arrival. You asked about my symptoms, of late I have been so exhausted. Fatigue has kicked in big time. I have intermittent food aversion and nausea but I am still able to hold something down. My boobs are of course still sore. I actually do have less symptoms compared to so many but am not complaining at all. 

Left- How is Ds doing now? I am glad you still have lots of time to spend with your babies. I am jealous of you guys maternity leave. 

Sugar- Thanks for that link. Already on maternity leave? Do you feel ready? I am praying for the best for this last leg of the journey. 

Mdc- Yes I do my own PIO most of the time. I have taught DH how to do them so the weekends we are both home together he does them for me but in middle of the week I am on my own unless am off and he can do it before he goes to work. I was not looking forward to doing them on my own but I had no choice. There was nobody to do them for me. The first time it took me like 15min to do it but it gets easier day by day. My ivf process from the first US to the FET was about 2 months. My first US was January 18 and my FET was March 24. That&#8217;s about 8 weeks. I am so excited for you. I know the feeling of receiving that first shipment of meds! It&#8217;s real now. Before you know it, you will be PUPO!

Well, my US is next week on Tuesday. It&#8217;s been 2 weeks since the last US and once in a while anxiety kicks in and I ask myself what if? Anyway, I am optimist that all will be well and leaving the rest to God.


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck today pothole . Keeping EVERYHTING crossed for a positive result for you .


----------



## Mdc

Star, I got your us date wrong, but you sound like you are doing great. Exhaustion is the name of the game now and such a great sign LO is growing! Do you stand and do pio or I also read some poeople sit and cross the opposite leg and inj that way?

Ellie, holding out for you because things look great!


Pothole, hoping only the best news for you too!

Hi everyone else! 

I think AF is on her way with a couple bright red drops this morning, so I just want her to show up. Very exciting, but nerve racking also. This is step one of like 1000, but step by step and keeping zen are the two things I can control!


----------



## Star2011

Mdc- l stand and kind off bend the leg that am doing the shot on. Glad AF is on the way:)


----------



## elliecain

Lovely Pothole, I'm hoping no news is good news but you know we are here for you, whatever the outcome.

Afm, I was going to test today, but my temp has started to fall, so I'll not bother. I've seen this pattern so many times that I don't hold out any hope now. I'd love to be proved wrong, but I'm just not feeling it.

I just spoke to the ccg and they have received my ivf funding request and will decide within 5 days. If they refuse it for any reason, I'll go straight to privately funded cycle. Either way, not long to wait. I'm trying not to let this cycle depress me. After all, I've only just got to a place where it's possible and so I have the standard 33% chance of anyone else... (maybe a bit more because Clomid gave me 2 mature follies)

Anyway. Love to all. Chipie, how was your hen weekend? xx

Edit: I tested when I got home and bfn. No surprise. Had a tantrum then dealt with it. This doesn't get any easier, but I am learning to reconstruct the bubble quicker.


----------



## Dandi

I'm sorry about your temps Ellie. I'm glad you're looking forward to what's next! Sounds like you are determined and have your mind in the right place. Really hoping that you get some good news with the funding request!

Pothole, not sure how things went, but I'm thinking about you either way!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie sorry about the bfn. It is tough, but glad you have some very exciting next steps!

Star, thanks for the advice. 

Hello to everyone else! So yesterday DH went to urgent care for bronchitis and his blood pressure was 190/100!!! Holy crap that scared me. Needless to say we went to the ER and waited 4 hours to be seen (guess they were not as worried as I was). He always gets anxious at the docs so that is part of it, but only a small part. He got down to 170/99, but still a long way from normal. Guess it really helped me put things in perspective. All this TTC is adding to the stress of normal life and sometimes we all need a break to reevaluate what is important. Thank God I have acu today...stress relief is in order. So the moral of the story...give your DH a hug today and realize what a great partner they are to us (especially with all our craziness :haha: )


----------



## Dandi

Ellie! I don't know how you have the will power not to test again until Friday with your temp going back up. You are far better than me! Fingers crossed that this could be something. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! I've missed you and the chatter on the site. :)

star - I'm so happy that you're exhausted and having bouts of nausea!! I can't wait to hear how the next u/s goes - you'll do great!! 

mdc - come ooooooon AF! let's get this medi-party started!! That box o' drugs is nuts, huh? How's DH doing? That's so scary - do they know what caused it to skyrocket like that? I know what you're saying about perspective, as you all know from my FB note. Sigh, we'll get through it. We all will. Big hugs to you, love :hugs:

dandi - happy 3rd tri!!! WOO! not long now!

sugar - I can't believe you're on maternity already! how much longer? I can check your ticker, of course. How are you feeling?

ellie - my fingers are so crossed for you and your bouncing temps! not DIVING temps!! WOO!

pothole - :hugs: choc & rage.

left - how is DS doing? cutting those molars cannot be fun. Good thing we don't remember it! How's Miss Baby Bowe doing? :)

chipie - tell us about your weekend!! I hope your detox is going well! ;) oh, and pics of the dress soon!!

meeka - welcome! yeah, that is dedication to read through all the pages of this thread! I hope you're feeling better after the flu. And yes, no matter how big or small your family already is, we're here to cheer on the new additions!

regin - how are you doing?

I still don't have anything to report - meeting with the doc in a couple of hours. I don't even have my head on straight to ask questions right now but I'll do my best. I can't say that I'm excited for the meeting but I don't know if that's b/c I'm preoccupied. We'll see what she has to say. Maybe it's good to not have a fresh set of excited expectations going into this. The bubble, as you say, Ellie.


----------



## sugargully

Hi thanks for asking about me guys. With all that's going on here I don't know how all of you keep up with our thread. You're amazing! I had a family baby shower this weekend. It was so great to feel the love and support from everyone. My sisters did a great job hosting. 

Baby is head down but no dialation yet. Guess this lo wants to be fully cooked. I'm about to call my fertility clinic to arrange a whopping payment on the storage of my embies. I have 12 there with them. They may require me to transfer them somewhere for long term storage which makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad you had a wonderful shower, sugar!! you deserve it!! 
hurry up, LO, and get here so your virtual aunties can meet you!!


----------



## Dandi

I can't believe you're almost 38 weeks Sugar!!! Your little girl (yes, I'm making my official guess, lol!) will be here before you know it!


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

Wow Sugar, your LO is almost here. We are looking forward to meeting her/him. Glad you had a good shower with family. 

Dandi- hoping all is well. 

Wish- always good to hear from you. How did your appt go? 

Mdc- AF here yet? 

Ellie- Am sorry about the temps. Am glad you have a plan in place.

My US was rescheduled for yesterday and heard the heartbeat. It was a joy to hear that. Am thankful for the good wishes and prayers. I have a feeling we will have more bfps in our thread this year. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## elliecain

Great news Star! That must have been so great to hear :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

wonderful news, star!!! You're on your way now, for sure!!

my appt went ok - just got off the phone with the financial coordinator, though, and real life has sunk in. It's too far out of our price range - 17-22k for a fresh cycle, 18,500 for a frozen one. And the 17-22k price tag doesn't include the actual medical stuff, which is covered by the insurance. That's hiring an agency to find the donor, compensate the donor, legal fees, and screening. Sigh.


----------



## Dandi

Yay Star! So happy for you that you go to hear the heartbeat! Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## Star2011

Wish- l agree that is expensive but l also believe where there is a will there is a way. Is there another way to go about the financial aspect like payment plan. I am sorry am trying to see how this would work. Just praying for the best Wish.

Dandi- lt has sunk in but sometimes l question myself if it is for real?


----------



## sugargully

It's real Star! Congrats on hearing the heartbeat!


----------



## elliecain

AF arrived today.
The post also arrived... With a letter from the CCG refusing me IVF funding. Apparently I can't show 2 years of infertility because I had a cp last year.

I've contacted Mr Akande to start the process privately. My parents are going to pay for a fresh cycle. I'm so grateful to them, as I'm all out of savings after the money spent so far. I'm now saving for future FETs, if needed. I'm hoping my massive AMH means I get a load of embies.

I'm not sure when they will start, but I'm hoping for an appointment to discuss this week. I've had all the tests, so it should move ahead quite quickly. If I'd been granted funding, I'd have been at the mercy of the NHS waiting lists and things would have been sloooooow!

Come on, let's get this IVF party started! Mdc, we are maybe going to be IVF buddies :)


----------



## Star2011

Thank you Sugar. 

Yay! Ellie- welcome to ivf land. Thank goodness for parents! Praying for a successful journey.


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, glad you had such a wonderful shower! I cannot wait to see your lo...well when he/she is fully baked of course!

Star, so exciting you got to hear the HB. I agree with sugar...believe it girl you are going to be a mommy!!!!

Wish, you will get there. Some way some how :winkwink:

Ellie, omg that is amazing! How long will you be on bcp? I would love to be IVF buddies. I am still nervous something will go wrong at my baseline, but trying to stay zen. Cannot wait to hear your protocol!

Hi Dandi and anyone else I missed!

So I am still on bcp until next Sunday, and luckily I have a work trip all next week to make it fly by. I just want to make sure the baseline is good to go with plenty of good quality antral follicles. I am declaring this Pre Mothers Day! The day to celebrate all the lovely ladies that are waiting to be mothers. All the worries, tears, and unfairness of this whole process can take a toll on us. I absolutely, positively feel that motherhood is the next step for all of us in what ever form it comes in. It is just a 'day' away. Thank you to all the amazing women on this site that have helped me go through this journey. Without you I am not sure I would have made it this far.


----------



## elliecain

I'm starting this cycle! 
I'll be seeing a nurse this week and have to start bcp by cd19, that's all I know for now. He did say that my massive AMH number means I will need close monitoring to avoid OHSS and he talked about possibly doing an antagonist protocol, but then asked how regular my periods are and said we wouldn't need that then. It's all so new to me. I'm excited and terrified. Whoop, whoop!


----------



## elliecain

I've just realised I was the last of us still trying unassisted, so now we are officially an IVF thread this month!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

That true Ellie !! Can I ask has everyone been given a reason for having to use the assistance of IVF or is some of it purely down to lenght of time trying combined with age ?


----------



## elliecain

Age, time trying, issues like plasma cells and NK cells. I'm not going to get pregnant and go to term with that lot, so it's time.


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy Mother's Day to those in the part of the world celebrating today . For those waiting , those who have had to say goodbye too soon and those still on their journey towards motherhood . I saw this and thought it was beautiful
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## elliecain

Hello my lovely girls.

I keep getting all scared and unsure about IVF, then suddenly back to sure it's right... Is that normal? 

I told my headteacher today and she was amazing. She told me that I could have time off when I needed it, no questions asked. She also told me not to stress at all about school stuff. My priority is ivf. I was really touched by how compassionate and understanding she has been. She's really a great boss.

How is everyone? We had hot sun yesterday but it's raining again today! Did you all have a nice weekend?


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - yeah, mine was age and time trying, skipping IUI b/c of my low AMH and going straight to IVF. But even now, there's no difference in my potential success rate with IVF vs natural. :( 
That was a beautiful posting, thank you for sharing that. <3

ellie - yup, totally normal! IVF is a huge deal, it's letting all the science into something that should be natural so I'm sure it's just you fighting your instincts of 'I should have this on my own...'. Once you get into it, though, it's pretty exciting and neat to see how they take care of every detail (well, almost...). 

So we are NOT going to do the donor egg route - too pricey and no guarantee. I had a good talk with my mom while in NC this weekend and she basically convinced me to look into adoption. Meanwhile, we're going to try medicated IUI and I'm going to ask for the miracle drug that Dandi and my other friend took, Letrozole. New day, new page in the book of TTC.

how is everyone doing? So quiet on here!


----------



## Left wonderin

And don't forget just old fashioned DTD . I know so many on here that were doing Ivf ect .. And then just out of the blue the planets aligned and the got their BFP the old fashioned way . Don't forget about the old fashioned way and don't give up on it unless there is a specific reason .


----------



## Dandi

Ellie- I'm so glad that your headteacher was so understanding and supportive. That will make it much easier on your so that you aren't stressing about missing work when you need to go to your appts and such. I'm so excited that you're able to start this month!

Wish- I hope your Dr. lets your try it. It think it's totally worth a shot. You know my amh is crazy low too and the letrozole/gonal f combo worked a miracle for me. I know everyone's different, but it could happen, so I hope your doc lets you give it a go. What could it hurt, right? In the meantime, maybe Pothole will be able to share some good info on the adoption route and you'll be able to get a good plan in place for both avenues of possibility. New day, new page, I love it! Nothing but new paths and new opportunities before you.


----------



## elliecain

Left, it's funny you saying that... I've been looking into things and it seems we can give it one more go this month. I start downregging around 5/6 days after I am due to ovulate... And I'll probably ovulate on my birthday... So let's do this miracle baby! I've googled and it's safe to TTC during downregging. In fact, there have been a lot of bfps during DR, maybe because the pressure is off? I'm so glad I can still try the old fashioned way this special month with my birthday and our first wedding anniversary. Maybe, just maybe...

Wish, fingers crossed for you with letrozole. You deserve a break :)

I love this thread, I really do. You girls are my heroes :)


----------



## Left wonderin

For those of you considering looking at the option of adoption either now or down the line I'd reccomed n reading this amazing thread . It should be called the " happy ever after thread " so many happy endings :) 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/adoption-fostering-surrogacy/887371-adoption-journey.html

Its an old thread but if you have time read it :) t


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much for that lead, left! I'm going to make sure I read through it. It's a journey that I always said I was open to but now that it may become a reality, it's a little scary!
And I shant forget the all-natural DTD! :sex:

ellie - yes! a miracle bday roll in the hay baby!! WOO!

chipie - where you at with your wedding stuff? did you pick up the dress yet? I hope you've recovered from your hen do. ;)

mdc - how are you doing? Where are you at? I know you have a week of travel this week for work. Check in when you can!

dandi - you mentioned on the other thread that you may not get a shower. Is that still the case?? that's crap if it is. 

I'm looking forward to dinner plans tonight with 2 of my girlfriends. Their birthdays are the 12th and 17th so I'm going to just take care of the bill and that'll be their gifts! :) I signed up for a free CrossFit class in the morning with my friend again - 5:30am. Kill me now. Actually, it wasn't too bad last time and I'll get home, get ready for work and head down to my office for the day. I should sleep well tomorrow!!


----------



## Dandi

I'm excited to read the adoption thread! I love a happy ending.

Wish- a shower is still iffy. My mom took pity and said she'd throw one even though it's faux pas for the mother of the mother to be to host. Since then though a lot has happened and she is overwhelmed as it is, so I'm not counting on it. My 4 best friends are throwing me a last girls night this weekend though, so that will be nice. I'm looking forward to it and I'm sure we will celebrate my baby plenty and that's all that I really wanted anyway. So I'm perfectly content and can't complain. I may just throw a sip and see party once he's here.


----------



## sugargully

Ellie I'm so happy you're well on the way with the IVF journey. It's only natural to have doubts but don't be discouraged.


----------



## elliecain

Morning all. Just popping in to say I hope everyone's week is going well. 
Did anyone stay in touch with Krasa? She disappeared and I just wondered if she was ok.

Have a good Wednesday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning girls!

dandi - I hope you do get some celebrating in, either before or after the baby comes. A last girls night should be fun, though!

ellie - no, I didn't keep in touch with her. I hope she knows she can come back to us at any time, but I believe she said she had to stop everything, at least for now. So understandable, she went through so much in such a short amount of time. I hope she's ok. 

I hope everyone is having a great day! it's going to be a gorgeous one here so I'm wearing my new yellow shirt with white jeans - just feeling the spring throughout! :)


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,
Wish- Many prayers and good wishes on the next chapter of adoption. We had also talked about adoption with DH and we always thought of adopting out of the country if we ever did it. In fact my DH was so open with adoption than with ivf. 

Dandi- I am glad you have a couple of friends who will celebrate with you before the baby gets here. Maternity leave is almost here&#8230;.time flies. 

Sugar- Good to hear all is well. LO will be here soon. 

Left- I also did ivf because of age, time and my fibroids were on the way blocking stuff. Thank you for the mother&#8217;s day wishes. 

Mdc- Hows the going? Is AF officially here? Did you go for your Sono yet?

Chipie- Hows the wedding preparation going on? Do you like your dress?

I am extremely exhausted and food aversion has kicked it. I am craving spicy and salty food. I cant stand anything sweet. Otherwise I am doing fine. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## elliecain

How many weeks are you now Star? Still so happy for you.

DH just had an appointment through for semen sample to decide if we do IVF or ICSI. The date could not have been worse. Next Tuesday. A day or 2 before I ovulate! If we are going to give it one last go, that is terrible timing for abstinence, so I rang and changed it to the week after. There is no rush because I don't even start downregging for another fortnight, so Mr Akande won't need to decide for at least another 5 or 6 weeks.
DH is pleased that he gets a "champagne room" this time (which of you called it that?). Last time he had to do it at home and take it in, but we live further away from this hospital, so it's great that he can (as he says) "chuck one out" on site!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - yes, how far along are you now? I'm glad you're still feeling crummy ;)

ellie - good head's up on the timing of everything! 'chuck one out'! :haha:

nothing going on here - haven't had a second to call the doc and ask about the new med/IUI, but I need to. I just realized AF should be here this weekend! yikes!
since I'm in my TWW I have to share this - smells like something DIED in our fridge! I've cleaned everything out and wiped it down and it still does. Nothing else smells weird, though, but I'm having fun thinking that it's b/c I'm preg. DH can smell it too, though, but doesn't think it's as bad as I do.


----------



## elliecain

That would be perfect, Wish. Miracle unexpected natural baby! My fingers are crossed. Any other symptoms?


----------



## Star2011

Ellie and Wish- Yes! That would be so great if you all get miracle babies before starting IUI and IVF. :). You never know.......:)

I am 10 wks now. I have an US next week then will be released to my Ob.


----------



## Wish2BMom

just bloated to the gills, that's it. Boobs are completely fine, not even a pimple! I'm 99% sure that AF is coming. It's ok - I called yesterday to ask about the medicated IUI and got a callback from a nurse who said she forwarded the request on to the doc. I should hear today.

star - that's so wonderful!! FX'ed for another outstanding scan!


----------



## Mdc

Hello!!! Such a crazy week and waiting for my final plane to go home. Leaving at 5am from the east coast is not cool. When I went downstairs to get the shuttle there was a group of people still up from the night before. 

Ellie, best of luck on the natural miracle!

Wish, holding out for you too!

Star, 10 weeks. Holy moly, that is amazing and with those symptoms must make you so happy! No saline for me. Whew! My doc does want to do a mock, but I think they are going to do it at ER. 

Left, thanks for the thread. 

Dandi, almost maternity leave...what?!?!

Hi sugar!

Still on bcp. I feel like it has been forever. Maybe it is because this week has been brutal that it feels like forever :haha: Next step is the baseline sono on Monday. Yikes! Tick tock tick tock says the egg clock. Let's get this show on the road.


----------



## Dandi

Not quite as close to maternity leave as I would like. I'm basically working right up until my c section, so 9 more weeks of work.

Can't wait for things to kick off on Monday with your baselines!

Wish, what an amazing surprise that would be! You never know... And I hope you get a green light from the doc for letrozole if not!


----------



## elliecain

10 weeks, Star! You're quarter there already!!!!!!

Mdc, so excited for you to start stimming. I'm a step behind you, I have my planning meeting on Monday and down regs the next week. When I get done with that and start stimming, you'll be getting your bfp! It's great that you will be able to prepare me for each next step. 

Wish, I am keeping my fingers so tightly crossed for you with letrozole.

Sugar and Dandi, so excited for you both. My first forum friends I've known from unpreggers to mummies!

Left, that adoption thread is a great read, thank you for the link.

All other readers, stalkers, friends and lurkers - hello and good luck :)


----------



## SamerSue

Hi! I'm new to the forums. I'm 36, but my husband and I are trying for our first child. This will be my first cycle after stopping BC earlier this month.


----------



## elliecain

Hi SamerSue! Welcome to the crazy world of TTC. I really hope your journey is much quicker and less painful than mine. This thread has been my lifeline over the past year and you will find a lot of love and support here.


----------



## Dandi

Welcome Samersue! Wishing you the easy journey and a quick bfp!


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

Wish- Did you hear back on the medicated iui? Fx for a surprise bfp before the iui. 

Mdc- Monday is just around the corner. Yes, the show is about to begin! Keep us updated. 

Dandi- 9 wks goes so fast. You are having a scheduled c-section right? Praying for the best. 

Ellie- Fx for a surprise bfp too. 

Welcome Sumersue. Hoping you get your bfp soon. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, what are you using to down reg and how long will you do it? Hopefully you will not need to stim and get a miracle BFP. 

Samersue, best of luck on this crazy journey. 

Star, how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else. Mighty quiet around here lately :winkwink:

Have my appt in a couple hours and hoping for great news! Just figured my first stim will have to be done while I am in the PHX airport. That should be interesting. Good thing I know that airport well and feel comfortable there.


----------



## Dandi

HA! Shooting up in the airport. Mark that off your bucket list.


----------



## Star2011

Mdc- all the best with the appt and first day of stims. l bet you are excited:)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone sorry I have not been on . Oh has been away since last Tuesday . To says its been busy is an understatement !! Home tonight thankfully and I can catch up properly xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi!! So sorry I've been quiet too - just busy. 
No surprise babies but green light in the Letrozole IUI. AFTER I get a mammogram! So I guess this cycle is lost too. Ugh. 
DH also said we could swing DE if we wanted, we had the adoption talk but aren't quite in the same page as far as age of child (???) and he didn't quite balk at overseas DE. So tons to figure out, as far as best option for us. Sigh...

I'll post more tomorrow but I'm so excited for our new IVF girls to get started!!


----------



## elliecain

Great news about the letrozole and possible abroad donor eggs, Wish. If only I could send some to you. The mammogram is not really sore, just a bit uncomfortable. I hope they get it booked in soon.

Left, sounds like crazy times for you, coping with new baby and a toddler on your own... How was single parenthood?

Mdc, I'm so happy that you are good to go. I hope it is a smooth process from now.

Afm, we had our information and planning meeting with Carrie Lomax last night. She's lovely and will be looking after me throughout the process. It seems likely I'll be starting a week tomorrow, with the norethisterone tablets for 7 days and the buserelin nasal spray from Friday week for 14 days. Then I get a baseline scan on 9th June and hopefully get the green light to start the Gonal-F injections. This for about 2 weeks and only 150iu (my high AMH means I'm at risk of OHSS but apparently lower dose means greater success rate) with regular scans to check progress. When things are looking good, I trigger with Ovitrelle and retrieval is 35 hours later, under general anaesthetic. They use embryo glue and they will use assisted hatching if they decide to go to blast and they need a hand hatching. I should be PUPO by the end of June!

One thing that's a bit annoying... If I do get pregnant this cycle, I still have to pay for the meds! In a way, I kind of don't want to now, as I worry I will miscarry if I'm not directly under their care and I'm all psyched up for IVF now. We did bd last night, but I might not push it for lots this week, maybe on my birthday on Thursday (!) and just see what happens. I'm fairly sure my body won't cooperate without IVF anyway...

Oh yes, apparently they will be hoping to transfer 2 embryos/blasts! Yikes :oneofeach:


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - loving that you get to experience the weird shoot-up places too!! hahaha

ellie - that's so exciting!! ahhhhhh!! :happydance:

left - sorry you've been so crazy with two! My sister always says that if you're outnumbered, you're screwed! :haha: that's why she only had 2 kids :)

hi to everyone else! I miss you girls!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, you have so many choices I bet your head is spinning. Between IUI, DE, adoption (domestic or international) it has to take a while to sort out the options. I may or may not have looked into international adoption a tad. :winkwink: I had a friend that I lost touch with that adopted from Russia. I know they were trying for a while as she asked me drug questions, but I was so naive then I have no idea what all they tried. From the outside it was a quick process. Although looking online so much to think about as some countries require one or both parents to have an extended trip (like 60 days) to be immersed in the culture. Maybe that was just the site I saw though. Either way you are so a mommy in the near future!

Ellie, I totally hear you about skipping the cycle before IVF. I purposely did not try because I thought I am so close and so worried if I got preggo and if something would happen I would not forgive myself. 

Hi to everyone else. 

So I did get the green light and drugs and syringes are packed (except the fridge one) so we are good. Three goals: #1 don't forget the med in the fridge, #2 don't panic while going through airport security bc I feel like I am smuggling drugs. I have a note (thanks Wish) and all but a 1 1/2 inch syringe for mixing the Menopur has to be suspicious :haha:, #3 don't forget to shoot up in the PHX airport.


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, I'm so very excited for you. This is it!

I got a +opk and temp dip this morning, so I'll probably ovulate today. It's my birthday tomorrow, so we'll probably skip bd today and just see what happens. We did bd on Monday, so still a chance, but I'm not going to give it a proper go. With my high NK cells, I'd just rather get it all closely monitored and have the best chance with my lining being treated etc. There is a part of me that's a bit disappointed not to be trying now, but I know it's for the best.

One good thing is that I'm apparently ovulating without clomid. I did worry that 4 months of that might mean my body didn't know how to do it alone, but I do feel quite swollen still this month. If I don't get lucky with the IVF, I can still kept trying naturally.

This is so nerve wracking!


----------



## Mdc

GL Ellie with getting what you really want either a surprise perfect BFP or IVF. You are right it is all so stressful. 

So goal 1 done...I did check to make sure I had my meds like 5 times though :haha: First Tsa screening did not bat an eye at anything, so part way there. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Go girls! Go Girls! hahaha

mdc - I SO feel what you're going through. it's all so nerve-wracking!! 

ellie - I hear you about being sad not trying. Perhaps something magical will happen, though! ;)

sugar - how are you feeling? I have to check the Buddies thread. I hope you're well and baby is coming soon!!!

Did chipie leave us for good or just until she gets married? You're awfully quiet, hon!

I had my day 3 appt today to get alllll of my blood taken again for new baselines. I have a pap scheduled for next Thurs. And I got my mammogram scheduled today - for June 23rd!!! COMEON! I asked her if I could get put on a list to have it done sooner if someone cancels b/c my IUI is dependent on getting this done and I'm OLD so I don't want to waste another cycle and doing this on 6/23 would postpone another one. She understood and said she'd put me on a list. Ugh. Hell, we could have an adopted baby by the time this whole thing aligns!


----------



## elliecain

Yay Mdc! Go get 'em!

Wish, 23rd June? :saywhat: That's so unfair.

So, I turn 39 tomorrow. I'm determined to give birth before I turn 40 and I'm cutting it fine! We decided to give this month a go. I've had sore ovaries all day, blazing positive opks and ewcm for a few days, so we have as good a chance as any other time. It would be quite ironic...


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!!! :cake:

Do it! Do it! Do it!! :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## elliecain

Done it!


----------



## Cristy100

thank you all for these stories


----------



## Wish2BMom

no updates today but missed one yesterday - I had the day 3 ultrasound too and all looked good. So my body will be ready for my letrozole cycle - just need that dang mammogram to come in earlier than 6/23. 
Oh well.

I hope everyone is having a great day!! Ellie - sounds like you're getting spoiled for your bday, I love it!


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,
Happy birthday Ellie. I hope you have a baby befors 40! I see you are doing all things possible to make it happen. Fx that it all works out. Go Ellie!

Wish- Yay for the femara and IUI. That is so exciting. I know this will be a breeze compared to ivf. I have everything crossed out for the mammogram and the IUI. 

Mdc- you have become a legit drug trafficker:). Was today day one of stims? You are a champ doing all your travels and stimming at the same time. 

Left- your littls ones do keep you busy but am sure its a joy taking care of them. 

Hello to the rest of the ladies. 

Afm, nothing new to update other than an US tomorrow and a release to my ob. Work has been super busy of late but still tugging along. I have a SIL coming to visit from out of state this weekend and not looking forward to it. She has been insisting on coming for a visit for the last 2 yrs and we finally gave in. I thought it is better to let her come now than when we have a baby. She is super hyper and 'know it all' Kind of a person. She doesnt know am expecting and we are not planing to tell her for she will start giving unwanted advice. This is how l will spend my weekend. I hope you all have a relaxed weekend.


----------



## Dandi

Oh bless you Star! She sounds like my MIL. Best of luck with the visit and the ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## elliecain

Great news Wish. Come on medics, get Wish an earlier mammogram!

Star, good luck with us. Will you show us piccies?

Hi Cristy. How are you?

Mdc, how's stimming going?

Afm, I had a good birthday, if you block out the 8.30-3 part (where I deal with a few ungrateful teenagers and a few unpleasant colleagues). DH and I went to see Jungle Book at the cinema and it was great. We also relaxed the diet tonight and I had sweeties and a pizza! 

Birthday present from DH was also amazing! I've got tickets to see Roger Taylor's Queen tribute band in October. I absolutely cannot wait!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) it feels like forever since I've been on :) 

Ellie huge birthday wishes and I make a special wish for you that this will be the year you meet your LO xxx 

Wish one step forward .... One back uh ! Why the need for a mammogram ? Or is it just proceedure ? I need education !! In any case I hope you get put on the top of the list and are called in the next week or so x

Mdc , what can I say .. Super women !! Can't be easy travelling and keeping all the balls in the air . 

Star I don't take one second with my little blessings for granted :) they were hard fought for . I'm so excited for you it MUST have sunk in at this point ;) lol..... Good luck for tommrow . Sil sounds like a pain in the bum !!! Have fun .......... 

Dani where did that time go !!!!! Nearly into single figure countdown !!! You won't feel it !! 

Huge hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

I am not sure if the mammogram is b/c I'm asking for Letrozole and per mdc, this is actually a drug used for breast cancer. Or if it's b/c I'm 40 now and it's a requirement for doing fertility treatment like an updated pap is. Either way, I hope I can jump to the top of that list too!! until then, i'm going to continue to work out, eat right, take my vitamins and maybe have a little wine. I'm probably screwing this all up with the wine. Ugh.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, ugh that is not fair. Just a little boobie squeezie should not take that long to get scheduled. :haha: I hope you get rocking and rolling on this cycle. I bet there will be a cancellation from someone before then. No one really wants to do that. 
Glad the day 3 us was good to go!

Ellie, happy birthday and glad you got em in! I was so going to post on your FB the question about what our vagina is called based on the last movie you saw but...mine would be called Room. :rofl: Not sure my FIL would find that entertaining so I could not post, but honestly too funny not to post here. 

Star, glad you are doing well and your weekend does not sound fun. Hopefully it won't be too bad. 

Cristy, hopefully we can make some people laugh will all this craziness. Ha!

Hi Dandi and left!

No stims for me yet I start tomorrow. Yikes! I swear I keep checking to make sure my meds do not randomly disappear like a crazy person. Anyhoo, ready to get this show on the road and REALLY ready to go home. One more client meeting and then of course the thousand follow up items. Never ending.


----------



## elliecain

Aargh, it must be torture waiting to start stimming. I thought it started as soon as you get the all clear? Room, hehehe! I got Jungle Book, which is really not true at all!

Someone on an IVF thread I'm on got to find out the gender straight away because she had the embies tested. Isn't that amazing and a bit weird? I think I'd want to wait until a scan at least! Then again, I bet people found it odd when scans first happened and you could find out before birth. Henry VIII would have beheaded his wives even quicker had they had scans back then (sorry, Tudors obsessed)!

So I'm just waiting. I have 2 waits now, as I ovulated yesterday. I have a 5 day wait for starting DR and then the usual 2ww, but will probably start testing at about 7dpo for that, because every day will count if I am as I will need to stall the IVF. Gulp.

Have a good Friday everyone :) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie that's hilarious re Henry and the wives !!!! I've started my day with a smile now :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ellie :haha: good call on Henry VIII!! And I loved the Jungle Book reference - all I could think of was maybe you needed a Brazilian! :rofl:

mdc - Room!! :rofl: holy crap, this is funny. I hope you get to go home SOON and have a fun and/or relaxing weekend.

yeah, it's pretty cool that you can know the gender straight away. My kickboxing instructor was saying that they can actually even tell if you're having a girl, how successful SHE'LL be at having kids. Like we're all born with a certain # of eggs, etc. It's crazy.
Actually I think someone on here (Dandi?) was notified of the gender of her miscarriage, without her asking. That was horrible. :nope:


----------



## Dandi

No, not me, but I remember that. Mdc I think? I would have been ok with finding out, but I wouldn't want them to just throw that information at me without warning.


----------



## Cristy100

Hi all. I am new on the babyandbump. I'm just getting used here but I have seen your posts and I wanted to join here saying a big birthday wish to you Ellie and big and many many hugs to all!!


----------



## elliecain

Thank you Cristy. I'd love to hear your story. Are you TTC? Where are you from etc etc...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh that's right - it was mdc. We actually talked about it at lunch when we met up too. #awesomememory

welcome, cristy! yes, please share your story with us. We're always ready to cheer on another!


----------



## elliecain

I got my treatment schedule through today! 
Down regging to start next Wednesday.
Baseline scan 10th June and likely to start stimming that day too.
With the Gonal-F, I'm only having 150iu one day, 75iu the next to avoid OHSS.
Scan on 17th June.
Retrieval expected around 24th June.
I should be PUPO by the end of June! Come on!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I am on that thread too, but it was moving so fast I lost track. I probably should jump back in now that I am ready to go. Fingers crossed for all the opportunities you have! Either way preggo is what you will be. I will hopefully be there with you. 

Wish, yeah that was me. Which reminds me I want to make sure in the pgs report they do not tell us the gender. #weneedtomeetupagain

Hi Christi, left, dandi and everyone else!

Tminus 5 hours to shot up. Yikes!


----------



## elliecain

I'll be using prednisolone against my natural born killers! Will be great.
I look at the success rates for IVF today and was saddened at first. But then I saw the number rise significantly after transfer of healthy embies and blasts. When you add in assisted hatching and embryoGlue, both of which I'm using, the results look amazing! I think with my egg store and DH's swimmers, we should ok once they sort out my hostile lining!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I really think you're both going to do so well with IVF. I can't wait to see the BFPs come rolling in!!
Get them Woody Harrelsons and Juliette Lewises!!

YES, mdc - when are you coming to Boston? I should be due for a trip to CA in July or August. The client is (hopefully) going live 8/31, so I should be out there a couple of times going through testing with them.

I need to get going on looking into adoption. I haven't done ANY research yet. I've really just been trying to concentrate on working out and work has been KILLING me. I haven't had any spare time to get online and when I log off from work, the last thing I want to do is more 'work'. DH certainly isn't going to do the research. I wonder why that is - I never hear any of us (anyone on this website!!) saying DH is doing the work to look into Assisted Conception/Adoption/whatnot.


----------



## elliecain

It's definitely hormonal, Wish. Our men want children and all, but they don't have the clock ticking, hormone screaming desperation that we have. Even when they know it needs sorting out, the urge to do so just isn't there. Plus, these things are a real hassle. Why would they bother going through that when they know we will? Sometimes it does get me down the way DH blunders through things, letting me sort things out: tidy his mess, make appointments, cry the tears. I just have to remember what my hairdresser told me the other week: men are fundamentally like big babies. They need lots of encouragement and praise and they will rarely do things without these. It's annoying, but I have to accept it or I'll wear myself out.

Mine just put a great big guitar amplifier on the kitchen table to repair. When he finished, he'd made 3 holes in MY (I paid for it) beautiful tablecloth. What a pillock.

Anyway, Stork (the fertility meds company) rang today and are delivering tomorrow! Just as well, since I start the next day! They then called my dad to take payment and it was half what I'd expected... phew!

It's our first wedding anniversary today. Next year, we will have a small baby. Determined.

How's everyone else? xxx


----------



## Dandi

Happy Anniversary Ellie!


----------



## Mdc

If/when I start a preggo journal I think the title will have to be 'who knew my first step to have my baby would be shooting up in a airport bathroom' :rofl: The picture below is my on the airport toilet with my iPad to spread out my meds so they did not fall on the floor. Ewwwww! Not sure if that is what Steve Jobs had in mind when he created the iPad, but he must approve of my creativeness. 

Ellie, happy anniversary and good luck with the meds. What is your down reg drug?

Wish, my trip was last week. Since I did not know what my schedule was going to be I booked a flight that left here late so I landed after midnight and then out that afternoon for a Chicago meeting. Next time I will make it longer. Let me know when you are in CA again. Although I am quite certain there will be no vino allowed for either of us. FX'd. 

I survived the first inj although my hands were shaking so bad and that was mostly because I was paranoid of dropping stuff on the gross floor. Overall 3 days of inj down and appt tomorrow morning. Yikes! Good thing I have acu today! Not many side effects yet so I hope all is going as expected. How did everyone feel after day 3 of stims?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mdc

Wish, forgot to agree with the research part and DHs. When we signed all the paperwork he did not even read it and said he trusted my judgement. Really?!?! I would say likely part of it is that they know we will do it so it is easy to get off easy. Small glimmer of hope the other day I purposely did not pick up something from the living room and a couple days later DH said 'why is this still here?' Insert :growlmad: and he said 'well I guess I could have picked it up too.' Good boy...pat on the head (not literally :haha: ) but baby steps.


----------



## elliecain

Lol!
Down regs: I'm on norethisterone tablets for 7 days starting Wednesday, to enable withdrawal bleed a few days after I stop it. I start buserelin nasal spray on Friday. Got to spray it 5 x daily, including at school. 
Injections of Gonal-F probably from 10th June, depending on outcome of baseline scan that day.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! that looks so familiar. If you have to keep doing it, you'll learn how to take shortcuts. I think you can prep a menopur syringe and just take that with you. And if you're able to combine the Follistim in with the menopur - BAM, one syringe for all. 

Re: the research - sure, I guess I don't research the best snowblowers or lawn mowers or whatever. And I'm home during the day with no one walking up to my cubical behind me to see me on an adoption website, so I guess I have more of the flexibility. And yes, I do think that he thinks I'll just be on top of all of this and feed him the info. Which I guess is fine, I just thought it was funny.

Happy anniversary, Ellie! I absolutely LOVED that gift that DH got you!!


----------



## Dandi

Way to go Mdc! I can't imagine doing my first injection under such stressful circumstances. I was in the comfy confines of my office and was still a nervous wreck. You rock! Good luck at your appt tomorrow!


----------



## Star2011

Hi ladies,

Mdc- hats off for you for the doing your injections in the airport. 

Ellie- you on your way to get your baby. By this time next year you will have your lo. Happy anniversary!

Wish- all the best with finding all you need on adoption. I am praying for the IUI too. On research, my DH also just signs the papers. Though he tries to ask about stuff. 

Dandi- You days are getting closer. Excited for you. 

I finally had my US today instead of Friday last week and got released to my Ob. My Sil also left today so back to my peaceful house. 

Have a good evening ladies.


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations Star! Does it feel more real now? How many weeks are you now? xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...406-my-journey-meeting-next-love-my-life.html

I don't know if that is going to work - pothole this is for you. If it doesn't work, maybe you can look up her name and find her blog that way - tag74. She has just started the adoption process and is apparently kicking a$$ at it, so I intend to follow her lead if we move forward with this! 

congrats on graduating from the RE, star!!! Only a couple more weeks until the 2nd tri, already, right??


----------



## Star2011

Good morning,

It does seem real but sometimes l still wake up and check if all is well. Still anxious once in a while. I am 11w 3d today. 

I am cheering you all and l know that one of these days we will all be holding our little ones.


----------



## Mdc

Star, that is so amazing 11w3days and so close to second tri! You do have this! My re said initially she usually dcs at 8 weeks to ob but I asked to stay longer with what happened last time. So glad you got that automatically.

Wish, going to have to check out her blog. Thanks!

45 min and counting to my ultra positive ultrasound. Yeah, totally zen and feeling good about this. Hope my gut feeling is right!


----------



## Star2011

Hoping for a good report Mdc! My RE stated because of my age he wanted to keep me until 11 or 12 wk. He also made sure l had biweekly US. I am glad l stayed that long with them too. Hope you get to stay long with yours longer than 8 wks.


----------



## Mdc

Thanks star, she said she would do weekly and keep me as long as I wanted. Now insurance may be a different issue, but I am too superstitious to go back to my obs practice until we are past 11 weeks. 

So....we have 12 follies! Three-quarters are between 9-12 and a couple 6-8 so I am very pleased. I am not a gamer but I feel like I just unlocked the next level of a game...enter level 3 ultrasound bonanza :haha: So now I wait for my e2 results and a call from my RN about my dose. Then keep eating well (lots of organic protein), minimal carbs, tons of water, and avocados. I feel this is going to happen. The last time I had such a good feeling was my first iui when we got preggo!


----------



## Star2011

Yay Mdc! Thats a great start. Keep on going follies! I have a good feeling about this too. When is the next US. 

Hope it works out with insurance for longer monitoring with your RE.


----------



## elliecain

I'll third that good feeling Mdc. You've been so strong and patient and now it's your turn. The funny thing is that I got duffed just a few weeks after you last year, so I think we'll do that again, but with happy outcomes this time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so happy for your ultrasound report, mdc!!! how did your e2 come back? I'm sure it's fine, it has to be.
It doesn't sound like you'll have to stim for too long either - that's incredible. You're on....day 5 today?
i have such a great feeling about this too! I hope you have so many eggs, you can freeze some just in case! Not that you'll need to use 'em! :)

star - I can understand your anxiety. I'd be that way as well. But you're almost there - you can do this!

How is everyone else doing? It's a gorgeous spring day here today, I want to work from outside!


----------



## Mdc

Star, I love the optimism...hope the insurance let's you stay past 8 weeks. So yes, baby on the way and damn straight they will let me stay :winkwink: Just curious did you do the Panorama? I know you did pgs. Also are you going to find out the gender Panorama or at the 20 week scan?

Ellie, yes we are totally destined to be sticky, fat, preggo, nauseated bump buddies!

Wish, the did not give me an E2 level, but I will ask. They just said stay course with the same dose. I wonder if follies grow faster with IVF drugs...also do the big ones slow down and the little ones catch up? Ahhh, so many variables for my type A personality to figure out. I hope I have some to freeze because we are doing pgs :winkwink:

So as above I am in the same dose as before. My next appt is Thursday, and then I think we will have a better idea on retreival day. I am thinking Sunday or Monday but I also have Cetrotide to slow things down :shrug: I will say with all the water I am drinking I am peeing every 15 min, and oddly enough down a couple pounds. Probably the combo of little carbs and high protein...sure those little bloat pounds will catch up to me soon. Toodles!


----------



## elliecain

I didn't know you were doing pgs, Mdc. How long does that take? We may be even more bump buddies, as I'm doing a fresh one (hopefully!) If all goes according to plan, I should be having ET last week of June.

I'm so excited! A few months ago, I filled in a questionnaire that my wedding photographer sent me for a magazine feature. I didn't hear anything and forgot about it. I've just received the copy to check through and it will be in the autumn issue! The current issue has a taster picture of me and my doggie :)
https://west-weddings.co.uk (3rd picture down)


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww, Pip!!! That picture is adorable, that's so awesome!

mdc - yeah, sometimes the big ones will stop hogging all the meds and the little ones will catch up. I don't know if that happens, though, until the big ones get to about 20. However, what they shoot for is for all follies to grow about 2mm/day, I think. So I'd say you should be good to go for Sunday/Monday if all keeps up. Are you starting to feel them yet?

ugh, i could stand to lose a few. These 3 that I acquired over vacation aren't budging and I SWEAR I'm eating better and either getting out for a run or going to kb class most days!! I can even almost make it for a run around my block without stopping! But no budgey in the scale dept.


----------



## Dandi

I've lost 8 lbs in a week. Cruel irony that when I shouldn't be losing weight, it's just sliding right off. Ugh! Trying to control this gestational diabetes is like a full time job. One of my doctors told me today that I need to eat more carbs! Aye aye captain, consider it done.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, first I love the wedding pic with pip! Second yes....going all in on this IVF. Last time the LO was chromosomally normal, but too scared to push our luck this time. Hope is that I still have a lot of high quality eggies in there. I just got my mock fet calendar and with a lot of optimism the hope is the et will be the last week of June or early July. Yes, bump buddies!

Wish, I do feel a little more bloated at night and a little full below the belly button, but it could all be in my head :haha: I hate it when the scale does not budge...sucks the big one! Hang in there and they will start to fall. Got my e2 from my RN...a respectable 278.

Dandi, carbs yippee! Funny how weight does not ever do what you want and get eating some complex carbs girl.

Still staying positive and zen telling the little follies to grow nice and plumpy not too fast or not too slow...just right. Omg I am officially nutso :rofl:


----------



## elliecain

The past couple of months, DH and I have cut our portions back a lot and he's lost about 9kg (20lbs). My weight loss didn't happen while on clomid, but I've managed a very respectable 3.1kg (7lbs) this month. I don't want to lose too much, I have to be careful with my history, but another 4kg will take me to my wedding weight! That would be great. The best thing is, we aren't dieting. Just stopped eating crap and drastically reduced our portions.


----------



## Mdc

Congrats on the weight loss Ellie! I agree try not to lose to much more. I read somewhere the optimal bmi for trying to conceive. I cannot remember the number but it was high than the lower end of normal bmi range, but I think the upper end was at the top of the normal range. If that makes sense. 

Hi everyone else!

So went to the loo this morning and low and behold EWCM. Looks like my little growing follies are starting to pump some e2 out. Off to my scan to see my 12 little ones...maybe a couple more :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

how did your scan go today, mdc? I can't wait to hear! Grow, follies, GROW!!

girls, you are inspiring re: the weight loss! portion control - that's one thing I have to get back to. Even when I make a salad, I think. Though I load it up with veggies and chicken, that's it! My biggest thing is avoiding carbs and going to bed hungry. I need to not snack during my witching hour of 7-8pm. If I have a really good dinner of protein and veggies, I'm hungry during that time. So if I can just make it through then, we go to bed and watch TV in there for a couple of hrs and I can just nod off.

Went to the doc's today for my pap:
lost a pound
grew an inch (I think it was the flip-flops)

Called to get the rest of my baseline blood results:
FSH went down as noted the other day from 10 to 7
AMH went up from .34 to .51 (still horrible)
everything else is normal

just have to get this mammogram done now.

Can I just say that I also had one of the most horrifyingly embarrassing moments at the doc today? I don't even know why I'm saying this, more b/c I don't want to feel like it's this horrible secret. My doc, when performing the pap, says 'do you use tampons? I see a string...' and then uses some forceps or something to pull it out. A WHOLE TAMPON. WTF. I must have put one in in the middle of the night one night during AF last week and didn't take the other one out first! omg, so. embarrassing. And DH and I BD'ed over the weekend! ARGHHHHHHH! I apologized so many times for putting her through that. Awful.


----------



## Dandi

Omg Wish! :laugh2: I laugh not because it's funny, but because it's truly one of my biggest fears. I feel like a nut job for worrying about it most of the time, so it's funny to read of it really happening to someone I know. I'm always so stressed that I've forgotten to take one out, especially in the middle of the night or early in the morning when I'm not really focusing and just on auto pilot. I've googled about it enough to know that it happens all the time, so I'm sure the dr wasn't really phased by it much. It's good that you had an appt though before that rough tampon started causing trouble!

An AMH increase too? Whatever you're doing, you must be doing something right! Yes, it's still not a good number, but it's an improvement and that can't hurt. And just remember that I'm at .6 something and still got pregnant, so screw amh numbers anyway!


----------



## elliecain

Oh Wish, I'm sorry I had to laugh a bit at that story! I can imagine it was really embarrassing, but it's really not a terrible thing. Very good that she found it and took it out! I bet it's not the first time that's happened. 
I once lost a tampon (the string broke and I got all panicky and managed to push it in even further) and had to get doctor to get it out. I was mortified, but he (yes, it was a he) said it happens a lot. Last time I ever used that brand though!

Great that your hormone numbers have moved in the right direction. I wouldn't get too hung up on your weight - from the pics I've seen, you are on the slimmer side anyway. I'd let myself go so badly since the cp that I desperately needed to shift a few pounds. 

How's everyone? Mdc, any results yet?

My DH did a sample today and it was in a hospital over an hour away and he got lost trying to find his way around the site. He texted me in the middle of my Year 7 lesson, to say he'd missed his appointment... Then again to say he'd found it and it was in time... Then a third time to say he'd done it and felt stressed out!

Seriously, you'd think he'd been asked to do something really complicated. Trying not to be cross with him, but he keeps going on about how stressful it was... I offered to swap... Let's see...

Have a w*nk into a pot or... 
Take 8 different meds, including spraying something into your nose 5 times a day for a month, injecting yourself for 2 weeks and putting something in your hoo-ha twice a day for 12 weeks; have your eggs taken out under GA and then put back in. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Star2011

Wish- hehehehe that was funny. You made my day. I bet the Dr are used to such things when they go to check us down there. Glad it was a tampon and not any other weird thing....

Your Fsh and Amh #s are improving. A step at a time. You are getting there too. Mammogram then on to IUI. Cant wait for all of you ladies success!

Mdc- Yes, l did Pgs. But because it was a study l was not given much info other than simple good. They didnt want to indulge us with alot of info that will jeopardize the study. The good thing is the pgs part was paid off by the study. This prompted me to do the verify test. Its like the Panorama. The test check for all types of chromosomal abnormalities and the gender of the baby. It can be done when one is 10 wks pregnant. I couldn't wait until 16-20 wks to find the gender. Guess its the nurse in me..... Just nosy and impatient with results:) I will know what l am having in less than 2 weeks. I did the verify test today. 

Ellie- Congratulations on weight loss. That was a beautiful pic of you guys. Heheheh that was so funny comparing what your Dh had to do to what we do. We all go through a lot to get this babies then the worry never end even after the egg had been put back in! Its good you are with somebody in this journey. June will be here before you know it. We will all be bump buddies for some time. 

Dandi- Do you follow a particular diabetic diet? Yay to increase in complex carb. 

Nothing much going on with me. I still have food aversion and l do get occasional side cramps- nothing l cant handle. RE stated those were just ligament pain. Work is still busy and l can handle it when am there, l just get so tired when l come home. Guess is because am on my feet for 4-6 hrs while at work. I finally told my floor manager and co workers today. They were all surprised l had kept it quiet that long. I can keep secrets:)

Well, hope you all have a wonderful afternoon and a good night to Ellie.


----------



## elliecain

Star... That first photo isn't us, it's models on a shoot! The third picture is me with my dog, Pip :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! i'm glad you all found it to be an entertaining story and not one that grossed you out. I'm super paranoid of it too, dandi, and honestly this isn't the first time it's happened. But the first time, I was camping and I at least had the excuse that I was DRUNK in the middle of the night and just lost track of what I was doing. Either way - mortifying. I've been a little crampy this week and b/c my AF was so short (prob b/c that thing was sitting in there taking all the end spotting!!), I was maybe hoping for a miracle story like my aunt had about getting pregnant but still having a full-on AF! Nope, just gave birth to a week-old 'pon. sheesh.

ellie - you're right! I've heard ER stories about the other things they pull out of people who 'accidentally' got something caught. Like a jar of mustard!!! woops, slipped in the kitchen while we were having hamburgers and BAM, landed on the mustard. Surrrrrre.

star - I'm so glad things are going so well and selfishly, glad you're getting the gender test early!! WOO!


----------



## Wish2BMom

and also meant to say that I loved your note Ellie about DH. SO STRESSFUL doing one thing! :) My DH had his SA today too and I had to get the cup from the RE's office, get the directions, remind him to keep it warm on the way there...boy oh boy. I understand a lot of it is probably embarrassing for him, though - he's very modest. I, on the other hand, have lost all modesty at this point. Clearly! :rofl:


----------



## Dandi

"Nope, just gave birth to a week-old 'pon." :laugh2::rofl: Dying over here. 

Star- It's just a balance of carbs, proteins, and fat at every meal. Eating 3 meals and 3 snacks each day, a total of 2200 calories! The first week I was just going by what I had researched on the internet. Then yesterday I finally got in for an appt with the diabetic nutritionist and she said that I was doing really well with everything that I had learned on my own, I'm making great food choices, my post meal levels are perfect, my exercise s on track, etc. The only thing I was doing wrong is not eating enough snacks and not eating enough carbs. The nurse at my OBs office told me that I needed to limit my carbs, so that's what I had been doing, hence the weight loss. So yesterday and today I have basically been eating non stop it feels. I'm so stuffed, but have to fit in the carbs every few hours. My OB made it sound like he was definitely going to put me on insulin if I couldn't get my fasting numbers under 100 by next week, but the diabetes lady said that my numbers weren't that far off and she doesn't think I'm at a point of needing insulin. I'm hoping she's right, I thought the needle portion of this adventure was over!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, omg that is hilarious and sorry I am laughing at your expense. And 'giving birth to a 'Pon :rofl: I am always paranoid I will forget a tampon at some point. I agree doc's have seen worse. 

Star, I cannot wait to hear, if you are sharing that is :winkwink: , the sex of the baby. We just did a phone consult with Natera and they surprised me by suggesting skipping the Panorama if we do PGS and just head to an amino if we wanted double reassurance, but you are so right....then we have to wait to find out the sex. I guess we could find it out after pgs, but I am told the doc we do not want to know then. Maybe they could wrap it up and we open it at 11 weeks or something. 

Ellie, my DH is exactly the same way about the analysis and I have to bite my tongue every time. Kind of need to make sure he ummm...performs on the big day so that is the one thing I let slide. I would be so upset if he could not perform at the crucial moment. He goes in with his own material because he says no way is he touching anything in there. :haha:

Dandi, eating sounds like a full time job and it sounds like you will not need insulin so keep up the good work. 

So, we are on track! We have a total of 14 follies (2 baby ones popped up 5 and 6 mm). Nine are 11-13, the rest are 7-8mm (totally misread the dimensions last time), and they are all growing 2-4 mm in 48 hours. E2 doubled to 574 so we are starting certrotide tonight to keep the biggins from ovulating. Next ultrasound is sat morning. Oh yeah, and I am officially getting crazy (ok...crazier). Insert husband rolling eyes here. I had a dental cleaning scheduled for today, but started thinking what if I get a bacterial infection from them scrapping, got a fever, and had to cancel ER so I cancelled last minute. That is me being totally paranoid, but I feel better after canceling it. Yeap, falling off the IVF cliff :rofl:


----------



## elliecain

I totally get that, Mdc. I'm going to cancel my hair appointment and just do root touch up at home, as I'm sure a whole dye job can't be good during this lot. Will save me money too. I'm also trying to work out if I can get an appointment with my shellac girl to remove mine the day before retrieval, as I'll be under GA and they need to see nails.
My DH didn't want to touch the material there either, so he tethered his iPad to phone!
I've said it on the other thread, but great news about the follies! Is that med for "coasting"? I remember the nurse saying that is done when the follies are a bit spaced out and they don't want some to get too big.

So I started the nasal spray. It was odd to use and I've got a bit of a funny taste in my mouth, but all good. It's coming to school with me today. Next week is half term, yay! I didn't POAS today in the end. 8dpo just seems way too early for someone with normal length cycles, it's still 7/8 days from usual period due date (not that that will be normal this time)... I will test this weekend.


----------



## Dandi

Great news on the follies Mdc!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, it is part of my antagonist protocol. Generally it is used when you get a follie(s) over 13 to prevent an lh surge and ovulation. I do believe it can be used as coasting especially when you stop your FSH. I still need growth, but want to hold on to the bigger follies. Man such a dance this is! Hope your nasal spray goes well! Sometimes with medications that give you a metallic taste in your mouth a piece of chocolate (use dark for the antioxidants :winkwink: ) works to make it go away. Not sure if it will work for the nasal spray since it is probably part of the medicine coating your tongue, but it might help. 

Wish, any news on the damn mammo?

Day 7 stims in the books and man that certrotide needle is not a walk in the park, but guess I am just working my way up the needle food chain :haha: I will say I hit a bit of a wall yesterday. I am not sure what set the wheels in motion to get me into a funk. First I stupidly looked up egg attrition statistics :dohh: so with 14 follies now we statistically will get 1-2 pgs normal embryos. Ugh! I was really hoping to get multiple on ice for future siblings. Second I was just over the shots 2 at 530 and then one more at 10. I have been doing so good at staying positive and then I was mad at myself for feeling negative then DH questioned my choice for dinner...how dare he (geez I am a hormonal biotch)...strike 3. I likely have 4 or more days left of stimming so I hope it was just a bump in the road and blaming it on all the hormones that are starting to swirl. I just need to continue to take all this one step at a time (since I am counting starting the certrotide is step 4 :haha: ). Positivity and zen please come back! On a funny note I did forget to put the car into park yesterday luckily I had the parking brake on, so I am also blaming that too on this whole process. Wonder what all I can try and get away with and blame it on the process :rofl:


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry you had a negative day Mdc. I think the hormone responses are totally normal, I know my DH will be horrible when I get hormonal, so we'll probably argue loads.
Why is the normal pgs outcome expected to be so low? Does that mean the rest will be deemed abnormal or it is on the cautious side? That worries me because I'm not having pgs, so am I at real risk of abnormal embryos going back in?

Anyway, I'm sure things will be better than you currently think. Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Mdc

So here is a stat model that I found, and keep in mind there are different ones and overall results could vary widely. So hopefully this will not depress anyone. Say you have 10 follies, of those 8 will have eggs, 7 will be mature, 5 will fertilize, 3-4 will become embryos, 2-3 will get to blastocytes (my clinic only does 5 day biopsies for pgs), and due to age only 1-2 will be genetically normal. There is a lot of variability based on so many factors so trying not to get too worked up. I guess the main take home message is there will be attrition so just because so many drop off it is normal. 

There are a lot of docs that are pro and con pgs for multiple reasons. Some say if a embie makes it to day 5 and is graded well the chances are lower for abnormalities. Also, many women have gotten preggo with day 3 embies that did not look so hot. There are also some theories that embryos can self correct as they grow. Finally pgs is not an absolute for chromosomal normal (although the confidence interval is high they are), and even normal embies may not result in a live birth. 

That is why I think pgs is such a personal decision and not necessarily a crystal ball. For us we though it was in our best interest, but totally understand it is not for everyone.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I totally hear where you are, mdc. That's why it stunk so much when I would only get 6-7 follies, b/c I knew the attrition rates. So mine - I'd have 6 follies, only 5 would have eggs, only 3 of those were mature, only one of those fertlized and b/c it was only one, they transferred on Day 2 to get it back into it's natural habitat.

BUT, don't let that discourage you! I think it's just readjusting expectations. The fact that you have over double what I had means that you have double the chances!! And yes, keep in mind that PGS isn't a complete science. Heck, none of this is!! :)

also, keep in mind, as my RE told me - we have more abnormal eggs than normal eggs in our personal stashes. So stimulating all of these eggs in the follies at once, you are bound for a few of them to be abnormal, unfortunately. It's all a game of numbers. 

I'm sorry you had a bad day, hon. Jacking yourself up with uber-hormones will take its toll!! Just give DH notice that he shouldn't question any or your decisions for the next week. :) Especially any shopping decisions.

ellie - good luck with the nasal spray. YUCK!! I like the idea of the chocolate though.


----------



## Wish2BMom

der, totally forgot to update as well - mammo is happening this coming Tues!! WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Star2011

Dandi- you have become a nutritionist. Thanks for explaining. 

Mdc- I agree with your post on pgs. I ll be optimistic over your case that all will work out!

Wish- Fx for Tuesday mammo! 

Ellie- the second pic is beautiful too....Pip and you. I see you started on youe protocol too. Enjoy half term. 

Afm, today was my last day of PIO and am going to celebrate with a large cup of tropical smoothie! 

Happy weekend.


----------



## elliecain

I just messed up. I took another norethisterone instead of my folic acid tonight before bed. I made myself sick, but now I have 1 short of this med. I knew I was going to do something stupid. It's been a nightmare remembering it all and going about normal life:
6am thyroxine (home)
7am buserelin and norethisterone (home)
11am buserelin (school)
3pm buserelin (school)
7pm buserelin and norethisterone (home)
11pm 2xbuserelin and FOLIC ACID (home)

I think it's because the other 2 times I'd done the nasal spray at home, with a pill, it was norethisterone. It had become a habit.

What hurts most is that DH was vile to me about it, called me stupid and lectured me about being more careful.

I've emailed my nurse to check it is ok. I'm sure it is fine, but I feel like such an idiot. I think I'll move the folic acid to 7pm, then the bedtime one is just the nasal spray.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hang in there, Ellie - you're not stupid by any means. In addition to keeping regular life straight, now you have alllllll of this. I'm sure it's fine too and I'm sure you can order one extra. Remember all my flubs?? My doc reassured me each time that it wasn't a big deal. 

Star - hooray for no more shots!!!


----------



## elliecain

My nurse told me it was fine and also fine to stop the norethisterone half a day early, so all good. My lessons learned:
1. Double check exactly what I'm taking each time.
2. Don't tell DH if I mess up.

He's been better today, we had a talk and I explained things. He still doesn't get it, but he's asking me if I'm ok.

I'm looking forward to things starting properly so I get scans and can offload onto my lovely nurse, Carrie, who will be doing them.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, yeah for the mammo! When it the witch due?

Star, that is a reason to celebrate! Are you still doing Lovenox or are you totally shot free? Either way the smoothie sounds awesome. So incredibly happy for you!

Ellie, that is a lot to remember and oddly enough the shots should be so much easier. Glad the RN said it was fine, and not that it matters haha: ) coming from me but I agree not big deal. I am going to have to be cross at your DH though...mistakes happen and he doesn't need to talk to you like that especially with the stress of all this. You are not stupid. :hugs: Glad you talked it out. 

So my next scan is in 5 hours. Yikes! I will update when I get done.


----------



## elliecain

Hoping those follies are plump and perfect, Mdc :)


----------



## Star2011

Ellie am glad all is well now. At one moment l was taking alot of pills like you. I had to buy me a pill box with diff days on it like an old woman to keep track of my pills. It was even hard to keep track of them the days l work nights. You can do it. Good luck. 

Mdc- waiting patiently for your update. I got weaned off Lovenex on week 7 and ASA on week 8. I am no longer on any shots.


----------



## Mdc

Wow star you must be pumped!

Step 5 complete and we have lucky number 16 follies now (still probably 5 or so won't hit maturity), but going well. I do have one greedy follie that grew almost 6mm so it is 18 now. I had a little talk with him and said he needs to share with his brothers and sisters. Yeah officially cray cray over here :rofl: Also lining is 8! I have not seen it that high. All that estrogen is plumping everything nicely. Next appt tomorrow. :wohoo:


----------



## Dandi

So much good news on this thread the past few days! I feel like everything is lining up and falling into place for so many of you!!!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, that's really fab! When do they think you will trigger? I'm so pleased it's all growing and plumping well xxx


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, hard to tell on triggering. 

I went to the doc yesterday and had a different tech who was meticulous about measuring and got some lower measurements. Kind of bummed at first but in hindsight it makes them all clump together better. Now my biggest in 17.6. Lining now measuring 6.1. Damn! Oh well, I just need to focus on growing the eggies now and we will get to the lining later. Back in to the office here in an hour so fingers crossed we are still moving along. So much for a relaxing holiday weekend, but it is for a good cause.


----------



## elliecain

Good luck, Mdc. Can't wait to hear!

DH got a call on our way home from spa today... He had an extended SA done and it showed he has sperm antibodies. Our chances of conceiving naturally with that and my NKC were virtually nil. We will have ICSI now. I'm so furious with the NHS for only doing a basic test last year and not spotting that. Basically, I went through clomid, weight gain, a polyp removal and months of shit because they didn't test properly. We should also be entitled to ICSI on the NHS but it's too late to go through the referral again now. If this private cycle fails, I'm going to be very stern about getting another one funded! Not that it will. I'm also hurt that DH has been blaming me for the past however long and it was him too. There is no fault in this really, but he was all pathetic last week about having to do the SA, he even said "we know it's not me, so what's the point in this test?"... Well, there you go.

The spa was amazing. We had 4 hours of steam rooms, jacuzzi, sauna, meditation rooms, brunch (delicious) and just chill out time. It was the best thing after 2 gigs in a row and very late nights.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dang mdc, i was hoping to come back to you having retrieval today!! not long now - hang in there! 16 is AWESOME!! perhaps this is giving them all more time to mature too!! WOOO!

ellie - that spa day sounds won-der-ful! that's also very interesting about the extended SA. Like we don't put enough pressure and guilt on ourselves....you poor thing. Glad you're sharing the load now, though. ICSI, here you come!!

nothing going on here - lots of ewcm for the first time in a long time. Today is cd15, so I'm going to suggest to DH that we BD the next 3 days. :) oh, and so AF is due in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, so glad they found out about DH , but ugh...all the iui and a slim chance is infuriating. Glad icsi can help overcome. Maybe DH will play nicer now. The spa sounded awesome!

Wish, bd away girl...you got this! Hoping for a big surprise BFP! I miss bding...wahhh!

So there was some good growth today and max is 19.5,three 18, a couple 16, and some so close to 15. Since my E2 is 2500 the are going to let me stim one more day to see if we get a little extra growth. So appt tomorrow and likely trigger tomorrow night. Lining up a but so that is good too! :wohoo:


----------



## Star2011

Good luck Wish with the mammo! 

Mdc- things are working well. Glad the follies are cooperating with you. Happy trigger!

Ellie- that spa sounded soooo good. I need to do something like that in future. Am sorry about the SA report. Thank goodness for ICSI. 

Nothing new here, waiting for my verify results. 

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## elliecain

Come on Mdc lining and follies! Grow, grow, grow! Have fun with trigger. I can't wait for that, I'll finally be able to stop the nasal spray!

So, I'm just snorting my drugs and waiting to get on with injecting. My baseline scan is in 10 days. I'm so excited to start stimming! 
I am off work with half term this week and so I stayed in bed until 11 today because DH went off to work. Bliss. I'm calling in on my parents later and tomorrow I have a massage booked, birthday present from my parents.

I reposted the most amazing article today, from the male perspective of infertility and miscarriage. It made me weep tears and roar with laughter. 
Here's the link: https://www.littlethings.com/dan-leah-pregnancy-journey

Have a great Tuesday, lovely girls :) xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - i saw someone else post that the other day on FB and I wasn't brave enough to share it. I didn't want people now asking what we were going through, i guess. But at the very same time, i want people to know what they are REALLY asking when they ask if we're having kids. Not that that happens too much anymore, and not like I wasn't guilty of the same question before I knew all of this could happen. Thank you for posting that.

and btw, I totally cracked up when you said you were snorting your drugs! :rofl:

mdc - can't wait for your appt today!!! You should be triggering tonight and hopefully retrieval on Thurs - YAYYYYY!!! Your follicles all sound wonderful, big and strong!

dandi - how are you feeling these days?

star - week 12, eh?


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, wow snorting and then moving on to injecting, sounds like you are moving up in the world. :haha: You will be there before you know it! I saw the FB thing also, and got kind of teared up reading. Thanks for sharing. 

Wish, good luck with the boobie squeezie appointment! Hopefully you got some good BDing in and are counting down to testing. 

Hi to everyone else!

Drum roll....trigger tonight!!! :wohoo: E2 is looking good with the a nice increase from yesterday and I have a couple 21 follies so we are ready to rock and roll. I have to get P4 and LH drawn tomorrow as I am doing a lupron trigger and they want to make sure it kicks things off. Also, my lining is over SEVEN! Not perfect for most people but I will take it. It is not a huge deal this cycle, but good to know with enough estrogen that I can get to an acceptable level. So far things are going well, and next step is to get those nice big fat, best in class quality eggies during retrieval on Thursday. Hoping it all continues to go smooth.


----------



## elliecain

Go, Mdc! That's fab news. I hope your trigger goes smoothly :)

I've just found out that DH won't be at home the first 2 days I'm stimming. I'm bricking it about injecting alone. I'm even considering going to his gig to do it there... He said it would be totally rock 'n' roll to start shooting up in the loos. Oh dear...

Wish, I hope the mammo goes ok and fxed for this miracle month xx


----------



## Dandi

Yay for trigger Mdc! Those numbers sound great. So excited for you!


----------



## stepha

I'll be 36 in a few weeks and we're also hoping to get pregnant with #1 soon. I met my hubby when I was 32, married at 34 and now we're finally in a place where we feel ready. He has a daughter from a previous marriage but I have a few lady bit health issues :winkwink: so we're trying to get those in order through naturopathics and Traditional Chinese Medicine before we TTC. I'm hoping that, if all goes according to my ideal world plan, I'll be pregnant in October or November in order to have a summer 2017 baby. As a teacher, this means I could finish the next school year and not have to leave the kids in the middle of the year! 

Really happy to be here!


----------



## elliecain

Hi Stepha. You're a teacher too!? I had a similar ideal world plan. Mine was to have a baby in the first bit of the school year, get the best possible option with maternity leave etc. 18 months of trying later, I'll just take a baby, whenever it's born, I don't mind any more. 

I really hope your journey is smoother than mine. Welcome to our little group of lovely support. We're quite chatty, but jump in when you can. Are you in the UK? US? Somewhere else?


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, what was the trigger like? I bet it's great to be able to stop the stimming injections now. When does the PIO start?


----------



## Wish2BMom

wahooooooo mdc!!! about 25 hrs from now, I think, you'll be in retrieval! Are they going to knock you out or will you be awake? take the knock out if you can. As one girl said who was just waking up, it's better than a spa day! :rofl: I was dying, she was so out of it and funny.
Are you taking the day off of work? be nice to yourself, take it easy. 

stepha - welcome! I echo ellie - I hope your plan goes accordingly. Not many of us on this thread have had things work out the way we envisioned but there is always hope. And yes, we are definitely chatty so jump on in!

ellie - holy cow, that's funny! ROCK 'n' ROLL!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh, and my mammo was a piece of cake. A little awkward but the woman doing it was awesome and kept me calm talking about my kitties and such. I said, at the end, that that was nothing and women make it out to be such a big deal and she said that was the truth and it was a shame b/c a lot of women don't get their first one until they are like 65 and already have breast cancer. So ladies - get your mammos!! It's worth 10 mins of awkwardness!!:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) sorry I've been MIA again !! I have been reading :) wish glad the mammo is over and done for you ..it was a wait but came fast in the end Damm just a is sit down someone at the door ...... Ill be back !!!!


----------



## Mdc

Stepha, welcome! It is a crazy journey, but this is a great group of gals. I would not have survived without them. Good luck with TCM. I started acupuncture over 3 months ago and I LOVE it!

Ellie, trigger was easy. The needles did not go in as easy as the others, but so satisfying to hopefully be the last one for at least a while. Pio will start close to the transfer, so hopefully in 3 weeksish. 

Wish, yes totally knocked out. Learned my lesson from the D&C. So glad your mammo was not bad at all and I love the bouncing tatas. :haha:

Left, I can only imagine how crazy your life is right now. No worries we know you are always stalking :winkwink:

Hi to everyone else!

Last blood draw today, hopefully, to check prog and LH. I guess the Lupron trigger is not as strong (but decreases the risk of ohss), so hoping for a good news call today. And DH is kind of being a knob. He gets so worked about about the sample. I do see how there is a lot of pressure (kind of got to make sure it happens), but seriously. He had the nerve to tell hormonal me...'I have to do a lot tomorrow and you just have to go under'. WOW! Bad move buddy. I have just been injecting myself 2-4 times a day for the past 11 days, getting probed every other or every day, and getting multiple blood samples. Yeah, I am just chilling here enjoying the life. He did say he was sorry, but man he is cranky pants and damage done. Men I swear!


----------



## elliecain

That is precisely what I'm expecting mine to say. They seem to get manflu-like about ivf treatments... We bravely snort, inject, pop pills and have operations, all whilst messing up our hormones. They have to jack off in a pot and it's the worst possible thing! My DH would never, ever cope with remembering all the meds. Ugh, men.

Anyway, I really hope the retrieval goes well. I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear how many fertilise. Good luck! xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Phew I'm back :) man to fix our boiler ! So where was I ... 

Hello everyone hope your all well . The weather here is amazing for Ireland so enjoying the sunshine while it lasts . I did my first solo grocery shop today with 2year old and 11 week old . I was terrified and had a plan I'd leave if it all kicked off ! Thankfully it didn't , I'm very proud of myself !!! Anyway enough about me .... 

Ellie how are you in general with needles ? Hopefully not too bad as IVF seems to include a lot of them !!! 

Mdc exciting step tommrrow, so far tis going really well :) can't wait to see how many eggie s you get and how many little mdc embies are made :) when will you know how many have fertilised ? Maybe a stupid question but does oh have to take anything meds wise to improve sperm quality ect ??? They really do get away lightly !!!! Good luck tommrow ill be thinking of you as always xx
Wish glad you got the mammo out of the way , did you get the results there and then ? Or do you have to wait for a call ? Then its onto the next step for you :) when does the POAS start ?? 
Dani the weeks are flying by for you now ..... Not long left till labour watch on our other channel ;) lol... 
Star wow almost second tri already !!! Hope our feeling good :) 
Bet you are all waiting for news re sugar !!!!! Me too 


Welcome Stepha :) these ladies sure can talk !!!! 
I'm sure I'm forgetting lots ... I'm going back to read. ;) lol


----------



## Star2011

Welcome Stepha! You came to the right thread. 

Mdc- Yay for a successful trigger! We are rooting for those follies now. 

Wish- Glad the mammo went well. Next step is the IUI? 

Left- busy mama! We do understand. 

Dandi- hows blood sugar checks going on? How about the weight? Hoping for the best. 

I have a question. Is it ok to continue updating here once in a while. I know l have been updating here and not much on the other thread. I will maybe go and update on the other thread more. I just dont want to make anybody uncomfortable with my updates. Its just that l feel so comfortable on this thread for we all know each other journey and ups and downs. l am used to charting with you ladies.


----------



## Dandi

Men! They are just clueless. It's a wonder the female species haven't killed them off in the past few millenniums, lol. Bless them, for they know not how foolish they can be. 

Wish, will you be able to start Letrozole this next cycle then in a couple of weeks?


How are things going Star? Are you feeling sick or have you started to get past that?

Welcome Stepha! Best of luck. I hope your plan falls into place seemlessly, but if it doesn't, you're in good hands here. Between the lot of us, I think we've just about seen it all. Lots of experience, knowledge, and wisdom floating around this thread, which can be very comforting when you're going through it. 

Blood sugar check are going fine. Still the same, after meal glucose is great, but fasting remains a bit high. I go back to the doctor tomorrow, so I hope I find out if he's thinking insulin or if the overall picture is good enough to avoid that. I'm also going to ask him about work stress affecting my glucose levels because my after numbers are pretty much perfect and that's the time of day that I'm most relaxed. The next morning I wake up tense about everything waiting for me at the office and I eat breakfast and lunch there as well. I've read that stress can really elevate your numbers and I'm hoping that I can make it through this terrible time at work without my numbers getting any higher. After adding in more snacks and carbs per the nutritionist's suggestion, I've gained a few lbs back and as of this morning I'm at a decent total weight gain so far of about 10-13 lbs (I can't remember exactly where I started out). 

I'm dying for an update on Sugar! I really hope that everything went ok and that Sugar and Sugar Baby are well.


----------



## elliecain

I, personally, will be happy to read your updates on here Star. You had quite a journey to get to where you are and we are all quite a close bunch.


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - you can post wherever you feel most comfortable but we're all going to stalk you wherever you go, so it doesn't matter if it's here or there! :friends: I love reading about all of the updates from you, dandi, sugar, etc. It's so cool learning and hearing all that you're going through. Don't feel bad at all!

left - yeah, you are a busy mom for sure!! Congrats on the successful grocery trip! That would stress me out too! That is a very interesting bit of insight, though - everyone always looks at the mom with the 2 kids as a possible impediment into THEIR shopping experience. Just think of that mom who really didn't want to drag the 2 kids out to the store but HAD to! I have a new outlook. 

dandi - so glad your sugars are playing nicely most of the time. i bet stress does have an impact - I think I've seen those ads about stress = glucose increase = belly fat or something, right? I'm sure there's some science to it but the first part of that equation looks right on. Worth asking!

ellie - not long now!! when do you start your injections?

mdc - cannot WAIT for your ER updates today!

afm - yeah, if au natural didn't work this month (we did BD last night too and I was still having ewcm yesterday, which is unheard of this late in the cycle), then yep, I should be able to start the Letrozole IUI next month. I just have to get the doctor office fax machines to talk and have them send everything the RE office needs. I won't have the official mammo results until maybe next week but the tech said that the gland tissue all looked normal and even. I took a glimpse and it was pretty cool! little, but cool :rofl:
I'm also attending an adoption Webinar at noon today. Hopefully it's interesting. Man, the adoption process is DAUNTING from what I've learned so far.


----------



## elliecain

Wow, Wish... You've got some great next steps set up! I'm all fingers crossed for you :)

Mdc, I'm hoping you can update soon, but I know the GA will take a while to wear off, so we will be patient!

I have my baseline scan a week tomorrow and due to start injecting that evening! Unfortunately, DH is gigging that night and at a festival the next one. I'm so scared of doing this alone that I'm packing my ice bag and taking it all to my brother's house for the weekend! My sister in law is a vet nurse so good with needles and she's also great at calming me down, so I chose her! She's more than happy to help. I like to think of her having a part to play in the journey to a baby and I reckon she'll be a godmother too, so it's perfect!

The more I've been looking into my DH's sperm antibodies, the more likely it seems that this has stopped fertilisation all this time. With my copious eggs and the lining issues being dealt with, I'm suddenly a bit nervous about them putting back 2 blasts, which is the plan! Then again, I reckon we'd cope with twins. DH has decided this will be the spur he needs to make the band a bigger success. At the moment, they play for small money, but the plan is to start writing their own stuff and see where it takes them. I'm all for this idea... I like the idea of working part time.

Anyway, needles and I have little acquaintance, so I don't know how I'll be. I've had blood taken a lot over the years and I've donated it a lot too. I've always been fine with that. I've just never used a needle. I reckon my sister in law will be a great help the first 2 times, then I'll be fine on my own.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's really cool, ellie! I'm glad DH is on board with thinking about the future and now pushing himself!

the needles are a piece of cake, I promise! It's shaky going in, b/c you're actually sticking yourself and that's beyond comprehension, but once it's in, you'll be like 'that was no big deal!' That's super sweet about your SIL, though - I love that idea of her playing a part in her future god child's conception! :)


----------



## Dandi

I agree. The anticipation of the needle is way worse than the actual needle. I remember when I first had to inject myself I just closed my eyes and stabbed blindly, lol. After the first one it's nothing, you'll do great!


----------



## Star2011

Hello ladies,

Ellie- lucky you to have somebody to assist with your injections. You are getting close to stimming. Thats exciting. I personally did not like needles on me but just like everybody's says, you will be fine. 

Dandi- stress do elevate blood sugar levels. I have seen that with patients who are about to have a procedure or going for a major test. Hopefully your morning #s will act up. But at least you have good #s the rest of the day. By the way, how do you add a ticker?

Wish- thats great the mammo turned up good. I also pray for that surprise bfp. Yay on the BD! 

Mdc- waiting for update......

Left- yay for a successful grocery trip. Am sure you will be doing more grocery trips now. 

Well, l saw my Ob office today. I already miss my RE girls and RE. I had been seeing them almost every week or biweekly for the last 5 months. Just did some paperwork, billing info and some labs. Next appointment next week for physical and talking with my ob. Yes, l am almost into 2nd trimester. I still cannot believe it sometimes. 12w 5days today. My appetite is gone. I have to force myself to eat. I do not like meat at all. But l try to eat boiled eggs, beans and lentils just to have my proteins in. I eat a lot of fruits. We will see if this trend will change. 

Got my results..... Very low risk for any of the trisomys and we are having a girl!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations with your excellent results and yay for a little girl! :pink:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh a little pink how wonderful star :)


----------



## grapequeen

Hi, everybody! I'm new to BabyandBump. I'm 38 and TTC for the first time with a known sperm donor. In the TWW after the first round! :)


----------



## Mdc

Star, that is so amazing! I do believe we are on a girls are out weighing the boys 3:1 (Kiley, sugar and you team girl with Dandi team boy). Who knows maybe the next couple will be boys...here is looking at you wish and Ellie! Also post anywhere you want I love hearing updates and will stalk you (not like real life stalking that is :haha: )wherever. 

Ellie, I promise the needles are not bad at all. So nice of your sil to be there to help if you need her to. 

Wish, hoping you got some good action in this month!

Welcome grapequeen and best of luck in your tww. How many days are you into your wait?

Hi to everyone else!

They were able to get 9 eggies so although it was lower than I was hoping I know it is still a very respectable number. Now we are just hoping for a spectacular fert and growth report over the next couple of days. Ahhhh....the suspense may be the death of me. Please send all the good fertility vibes/prayers that you can my way. Also thank you all for being such great friends during this whole process. Xoxo


----------



## Left wonderin

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Here is some super charged fairy dust ;)


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, you are on for a boy too, then! I have everything crossed that they fertilise and grow, grow, grow... 9 little baby Mdcs! :)

Welcome, grapequeen. It's a great thread, fingers crossed for your 2ww :)


----------



## Star2011

Mdc- Thats a good #. C'mon follies.... We need a good Fert report. 

Welcome grapequeen. You joined a good group of ladies. All the best with ttc.


----------



## Dandi

I typed a whole long post out last night on my phone and then the page reloaded and I lost everything. Hate it when that happens!

Star, congrats on the good results and finding out that you're having a baby girl!!! That's such an awesome feeling to find out the gender and a sigh of relief to know that things are looking good. I remember that I had to search instructions on how to do a ticker, lol, but I think if you click on someone else's ticker that you want it will take you to the site and you enter your info and it will give you a code to enter in your B&B signature line.

I can't wait to hear some updates on Mdc's dream team! I hope you get some good news soon. I have a great feeling about this for you and your support!

Wish- do you know if they are going to do gonal f in combo with your letrozole next cycle (if you need it that it, I'm still holding out hope for a miracle baby this cycle!).

Welcome grapequeen and good luck!

Afm, drumroll please...... no insulin! Woohoo! Doc was satisfied with my numbers even though fasting is a tad high, he said it wasn't that far out of range and I can just start experimenting a bit to see what may improve it or what makes it worse, just to play around and learn what works specifically for me, so I like that plan. Three more weeks of testing 4 times a day and if things stay as they are, I will then only have to test about 3 times per week to make sure there are no big changes. Yay! We also scheduled my c section, so unless baby decides to come on his own sooner, I have an end in sight of July 20th! Couldn't have made it this far without all of you.


----------



## elliecain

My dad's birthday is July 20th and he's an especially awesome person! Great news about the insulin. I hope it all stays good.

Mdc, any fert news yet?

Afm, one week until baseline! I can't wait, although I'm a bit nervous about another polyp popping up. Really hope it's all clear.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhhh so much of the good things happening right now! I love it!! 

star - congrats and big hugs on the baby girl! I'm so glad your test results are clean too!! :pink: :girl:

dandi - :wohoo: for no insulin!! And I can't even believe you're scheduled for 7/20 - that seems so close!! Baby Nash will be here so soon!

ellie - one week from today! AHH!! You can do this, dear!! 

grape - welcome! This is such an exciting time, I wish you all the luck too. yes, where are you in your TWW. These girls are A-MAZ-ING, you've popped on to the right thread. 

mdc - need a fert report!! They better have done a good job overnight. Did you do ICSI? I can't remember, but I didn't think so.

afm - all test results are over to the RE so we should be able to get this party going in about a week (if needed, but most likely). Also, OPK testing yesterday and today showed a big fat O so I guess I O'ed earlier this week, which is GREAT for the BD timing. So I guess I'll start on Crinone tomorrow.


----------



## Dandi

Someone from IVfland explain the difference for me between ICSI and PGS. I try to keep up with everything I've learned from you all, but I think I keep getting those confused.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ICSI - when they select a sperm from the sample and inject it directly into the egg, to help fertilization along (they still may not mix well and not fertlize). This is typically used when there is an issue with the sperm and the likelihood of the sperm finding their way to the egg naturally in the petri dish is low. Stands for intracytoplasmic sperm injection.

PGS - post-fertilization and 5-day blast stage embryo testing, for chromosomal issues that the embryo may have (so testing for abnormal embies). Stands for Pre-implantation Genetic Screening.


----------



## Dandi

Got it! Thanks for the cliff's notes version!


----------



## Wish2BMom

shuwah! ;)


----------



## Johnpet

hello. I too am starting on the later side. I am 25 and my husband 28. Have really started our trying this month, but dabbled since January. I will be testing by Friday if AF doesnt come. best of luck and wish you the best at these crazy times


----------



## Mdc

Left, that is seriously a dust storm...get it 'dust' storm. Yes, I crack myself up sometimes :rofl: Thank you!

Dandi, so glad you do not have to do insulin :wohoo: keep up the good work and hopefully your fingers will only have to get stuck a couple times a week. Your poor little fingers! July 20th...no way that is so close!

Ellie, the baseline worried me also, but try not to fret (says one of the biggest worriworts here :haha: ) you will do great. So far it has helped me taking one step at a time. 

Wish, yes we did icsi. DH had poor morphology last time we did a full SA, but that was before he stopped smoking. They hopefully have improved, but we are set on throwing the kitchen sink at this chance. When will you test?

Hi, johnpet best of luck!

Hi to everyone else!

We got the results and of the 9 eggs, 9 were mature, and 7 fertilized. We are off to a good start. Now we wait to Sunday morning to see how many are growing day 3. It is going to be a long couple of days, but just got to continue being positive. Hoping with all of them mature that there is some great quality in the embies. Note to the little embies...grow little ones grow...xoxo.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - when is your next report? I'm so excited for your numbers, that's awesome! also pretty excited you did ICSI. I friggin wish we did....still a little upset at that.

I don't know - guess I'll test next weekend if AF hasn't arrived. If I O'ed on Tuesday, then I think AF will be here around Thurs/Fri of next week. My folks are coming into town on Tues, though, and staying for a week. Hmmm...test when they are here or not? If my boobs aren't hurting, I most likely won't test.

johnpet - welcome and good luck!


----------



## elliecain

Hi johnpet. 25 and 28 is seriously not the later side! Good luck.

Mdc, awesome news. I'm secretly quite pleased we are doing ICSI, as I've heard it can up the fert %. We were not expecting to need to do it, though, as DH's count etc were great. 

I'm getting so bored of the waiting! I just want to crack on now. Hopefully 3 weeks until retrieval!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, Sunday is the next report. I agree if you thought they were always doing icsi and then they didn't I would be :devil:


----------



## Star2011

Good morning girls,

Dandi- yay for no Insulin. Thanks for the instructions on ticker. 

Mdc- That was a good first fert report. Any news from yesterday? 

Wish- wow in a few days you will start your iui cycle. BUT am hoping for a miracle BFP from this cycle. 

Ellie- you too.... Starting up stims in a few days? 

Hope you all had a good weekend like l did. Mine was laid back. Just lunch with friends and being a local tourist in my town visiting our local art gallery and museum. The weather was so beautiful. 

Thinking about you all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning!

how is everyone? 

ellie - this is the week!!

so I completely kept forgetting to start the Crinone. I'm assuming it's too late now, since they usually start it 2dpo and if I O'ed last Tues, I'm now 7dpo. So I'm just going to go with the flow. But I did cut up come pineapple core, so it's something!
My folks come in tomorrow, I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, yum pineapple core and I hope AF stays away on its own. Never know!

Star sounds like a lovely weekend! 

Hello to everyone else. 

I forgot to post here the day 3 results. We still have all 7 growing with great quality! I was kind of shocked, and I think my doc was too. I was expecting some to drop off, but a super nice surprise. I keep telling DH this is unusual and next time there should be a drop off (not that I think he believes me :haha: ). They will call tomorrow and of course I am in a client meeting I am leading. I am probably going to have to give DH my phone and be dying the whole meeting. Ahhhh!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc that's amazing news :) the magnificent 7 is right !!!! Wow must have been all that fairy dust ;)


----------



## elliecain

I love you lot. When I come on here, it feels so safe and good.

Mdc, your Magnificent 7 are awesome. I hope I get some overachievers too!

Star, a laid back weekend will do you the world of good. How are you feeling? Any bump starting yet?

Wish, I reckon you subconsciously avoided the crinone after your previous descriptions of it. I've already warned DH that I've got 12 weeks of cyclogest and the resulting um, product, might put him off any monkey business!

I'm getting closer to my baseline scan now... 4 days and counting! It's likely I'll be starting stims on Friday too.
I had fun snorting my drugs at school again. I'm glad I've set up alarms, though, or I'd defo forget the 11am one. The app I use, Medisafe, also lets my DH know if I forget to take them! It's a great app (which stores the dosages etc) and I also have phone alarms because they are louder and harder to miss!


----------



## Mdc

Thanks ladies. And...cd1 today!!!! The doc said it would be early and in looking it is not unusual to have it 5 days after the lupron trigger. Guess my bodies is really ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - woah, what?? already?? that was QUICK! omg, it's so close! so you'll get the testing done at day 5, then they'll freeze the buggers for only a couple of weeks and then transfer back? how many are you going to transfer back? EEEEE!!! :wohoo:

ellie - you may be right - it's nice to not have to worry about that, esp when BD'ing comes around ;) Also, I'm just envisioning you walking around your classroom doing a lesson, your phone goes off and you casually snort something and continue on! hahaha

yes, star! any bump yet?


----------



## Star2011

Wish- lol the description of Ellie snorting while teaching is so funny.....seems like l can see her doing that. 

Ellie- counting the days with you!

Mdc! Wow! 7 is a great #! That is so wonderful. 

Afm, no bump yet. Infact that makes me worried abit. I can still wear my usual clothes. I am looking forward to a bump:) l know that sounds crazy, but l dont care showing after having gone through this journey.


----------



## elliecain

No, don't worry Star. My sister in law didn't get anything until about 15 weeks with her first. Everyone's different. I know I'll just bloat for ages, as I do every month anyway. You'll get all bumpy soon enough :)

Hehe, snorting whilst teaching, lol! I actually do one at home at 7am, one at the start of break (11.05am) then nothing until end of school (3pm). 7pm and 11pm are at home again. Injection will be between 6-10pm, so no worries there.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I love medication reminders which reminds me I should set mine up for my 
Estrace. 

Wish, hopefully they will pull the test cells tomorrow and then I think it is 7-10 days to get results. If all good, and my lining cooperates, we will transfer toward the end of the month. Yikes! As for the number to transfer we initially said two, but if they are pgs normal...kind of wondering if we should just do one at a time. Need to talk to my doc about that one. Not scared of twins, but wonder if adding two makes implantation problems for one or the other. 

Star, the bump will come! I hear you though you are already ready to sport it :thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

Star dont worry about no bump yet with Sean I remember going for my 20 week scan. Everyone else seemed to have a bump expept me .. Didn't really start to get one till around 24-26 weeks . Its like that with your first as aparently tight tummy mucsle ;) 

Ellie 4 days wahoooo ... I'm also counting with you ;) and I've kept lots of that special fairy dust by just for you ;) well there is a special batch for all of ye ...... Shhhh its a secret recipe ;) 

Mdc .... Very very exciting times ahead in the next few weeks .... Eeeeek can't wait !!! Soon you will be PUPO with super embies :) how many go back in to nest ?? And when ? 

Wish :) firstly poas to look forward to and then an exciting time for iui :) better start cooking up that wish fairy dust . Missed the deadline this time round ... Not for the iui if needed ;) 

Dani hope your still kicking the butt of diabetes ;) the days a zooming by now for you !!!! 

The weather here is lovely :) no rain for a change :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for your super-secret fairy dust, left!! So glad you're having some lovely weather. All the rain must make for some lax days. Though I don't mind rain at all. I like to run in it (keeps me cool), the sound, the smell. I am Irish at heart, of course. And a little in blood. :flower:

ellie - 3 more days!! 

mdc - ok so today is day 5 - need to see how many of those 7 made it to BLAST!! I can't wait! your schedule sounds awesome. Maybe I'll get to be in the TWW with you and Ellie!!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, any sign of the witch?

Ellie, so close!

Left,

So my RN said no call today and they want to give me the final report tomorrow. Ahhhhh!!!!!!! I am sure that is good so I won't get paranoid knowing some were frozen and day 5 and stress about those we have to watch until day 6. The anticipation. I guess if things were going down the crapper they would call and talk about a transfer and not freezing them, but the anticipation. Good thing I have acu today! I just have to believe they are all doing splendidly.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh acu, how I miss you! I should set up another appt soon. 
One more sleep and you'll hear! and it does sound like things are going really well - I'd think at this point they'd ask about a transfer too, if some didn't make it to day 4 or whatnot.

nah, no sign of the witch yet. It's only 8dpo, though. I don't usually get many signs. Also, no pregnancy signs, so I'm sure she's on her way.


----------



## Left wonderin

I am in desprete need of a make over !! Its finding the motivation and the time !!!! This needs to include , a trip to the hairdressers , nails salon , new summer clothes finally to get me out of maternity leggings and to sign up for some gym classes and go swimming ..... Writing the list itself is exhausting lol.....


----------



## Wish2BMom

left! you need to TREAT YO'SELF! it's the best day of the YEAR! :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsABTmT1_M0


----------



## elliecain

Bwahahaha, that was funny!

I'm feeling sad tonight. Not sure why, just struggling with hopes and fears. As it gets closer, I get more excited but the fear also grows. I know you girls understand.


----------



## Star2011

Wish- Hahahaha. That was funny. I am still holding hope for that bfp. If not, I am holding hope for the IUI

Left- Treat yo'self! It is allowed. Hope you do it soon. 

Mdc- I am loving the report. Keep on doing your thing Follies! I am soooo excited. 

Ellie- I am sorry you are feeling sad. That is expected. Ttc and is very emotional, especially if your going through the assisted route. You are unsure if it is going to work or not. I will just encourage you to be optimist and know that you did all you could to make it happen. I had the same fears...i still do sometimes. I am sure all of us do. We are all in this. Sending positive thoughts to you. 

Nothing much happening with me. I have this evening off from work so will try and cook something. DH has been doing all the cooking of late and I need to give him a break. 

Hope you all have a good evening.


----------



## Mdc

Ok, I need a quick rant to get this negativity out of my system. I went to go pick up my wine club from the place up the street and the owner who I love and is so cute is preggo. I am happy for her but damn it kind of hit me how jealous I am. I know I do not know their story, and I get more mad at myself because that was my knee jerk reaction. Course DH is like I thought we were trying to be positive. I said trying is the operative word. 

Ok, I feel better now and back to optimismland. Had to get it out though. :haha:


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, sorry for the sad day and I agree this is a lot of pressure so I would worry anyone was totally happy go lucky!

Wish, omg where do you get these gifs! And day 8...well I sure as hope the witch is far far away.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, I think it is totally normal for that to give you a wobbly. It's so hard seeing bumps and babies. We will get there. We will be responsible for others' jealousy! In a way, that's why I'm open about my infertility and IVF, because when I do have a bump, people will know it was hard fought. It generally feels less bitter to know someone went through all this to get there.
So, you find out today! Then it's just waiting for the test results. I'll catch up with you soon!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie your post reminded me of something , after my mmc @12 weeks I was at a hen ( batchlorette party ) a couple of months later . At it was a girl with a beautiful bump who turns out was due the same month I would have been . Had to spend the whole weekend with her with people asking when she was due ect ,, I couldn't take my eyes off her and was green with envy . All I could think was that should have been me :( you can take it I didn't enjoy that party !! 

Fast forward two year where I was at another pre wedding hen only this time I was the one with the bump ! I remember thinking on the hen that I didn't know that it was possible someone at it was now looking at me thinking I wish that was me .. I've never forgotten that and still can feel the feelings . Your post just brought it right back to me ..


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - yup, like the girls said, it's ok that you have these fears. You're taking this wonderful new step to get your baby but it's overwhelming and daunting and all that. And, and I hope I'm not putting thoughts in your head or anyone's head, you also know that lots of other ways haven't yet worked so you're at this point now. It's tough. BUT, you have to be (and I know you are) hopeful that this is the answer for you. And it will be!! We'll have faith for you, feel free to work through all of the emotions that come to you.

mdc - I can relate too. It's all I can do not to sigh and roll my eyes when I see someone pregnant, especially someone I know for some reason. I think I mentioned that jewelry party I had to go to a couple of months ago. A couple was there that we're actually going to be going to Bar Harbor with in July and they announced to me that they were preg a 2nd time. Immediately, I was like 'DAMMIT!' but I also am well aware, to your point Ellie, of their 2 yr battle with infertility before they were lucky enough to conceive their first. They had no idea they'd have ANY luck having a 2nd and were thankful for one. So I was actually quite happy for them. But that's not how I am with everyone, for sure!

left - that's so insightful of you. You just never know what's going on with other people...


----------



## elliecain

Thank you lovely friends :)

Mdc :coffee: any news yet?


----------



## Mdc

Well hell. Only 2 made it and they took to day 6 to biopsy. Needless to say I am pretty bummed. I know I should be happy with 2 but with genetic testing still to come it is not looking good. Infertility you can go suck the big one.


----------



## elliecain

That's so unfair, after they were doing so well at first. I know it's not great, but you do still have 2 little ones fighting. Fingers crossed they pass the tests and you get one in and a frostie for later. :hugs:


----------



## Star2011

I am sorry Mdc. Those two are survivors. Only one of mine survived and she is still with me. I pray for good news. Can you do a fresh transfer? I do pray for the best. 

IF sure does suck. BUT we have to keep on being hopeful.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hear you, mdc. But think of this - those 2 made it to DAY 6!! that's strong. I really hope they both test out fine and you do have one to transfer and one to keep on ice. :cold:


----------



## Wish2BMom

no miracle BFP this month - starting to get tinted CM like every month. Oh well. Letrozole, here we come!


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all! I do feel better today. Looking online I should feel there is hope even if the ratings are not perfect they are average, and often a perfect rating does not necessarily mean genetically normal. 

DH and I did not have a great night. So I was upset most of the afternoon and then had a glass of wine, and sat on the deck to gain some perspective. Felt better and calm so I went inside, and now DH had a drink and said I was just out there sticking my head in the sand. He got more upset (see DE note below) and I was trying to be in a better mood. Definitely we do not process on the same schedule. Once he gets in a foul mood there is not much to save the evening so he went to bed at 9. Oh well, and today is a new day. 

So now we wait until Thursday morning when I talk to my doc. If it is not good news we will figure out a next step. Honestly with I stimmed perfectly (no too quickly) and until day 3 things were stellar so it appears to be a quality issue. Not sure if another round would be any different. I know I knew this could happen, but I do think docs should really spend time level setting the goal of one IVF cycle is one baby. I had pie in the sky thoughts of one baby and multiple embies on ice. I even thought about donor eggs, but DH was not to happy with me for making that jump. My thought is 1) there is finite dollars we want to put at this 2) egg quality does not improve over time :winkwink: 3) why just go through more heartache and time. Guess I am hoping we do not need to even consider that decision yet, but I am going to research in case the doc feels like another round would not be optimal for us.


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, It's just so tough and DHs really need to be a bit more understanding. Mine has been a lot better since we found out about his antibodies, but it doesn't change the times he's been downright unfair. Yours seems a bit like mine and it can be hurtful. We do love them, but they need to be a bit more understanding.
I'm still optimistic about your 2 blasts. 

Wish, I'm sorry it didn't happen but bring on the new meds!

Afm, I've had a killer headache for 2 days and it's really bad right now. I'm not sure if it's the down regs or the removal of my last caffeinated drink, but it's nasty. I'm being scanned at 14.40 tomorrow, so 9.40am with you lot. Please think of me and pray for no polyp.


----------



## Dandi

I'm sorry it wasn't better news Mdc! I know it wasn't what you were hoping for, but there are still two in the fight. Don't forget that there's still a chance that at least one of them is your baby. I'm holding out hope for the dynamic duo. Sorry you and DH had a bad night. It's such an emotional struggle to go through and the occasional friction and disconnect is bound to happen, but it doesn't make it less frustrating. Hang in there and keep the faith!

Mdc- boo for af but come on lucky letrozole baby!!!

Good luck tomorrow Ellie! Looking forward to the update.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I think we cross posted. Damn witch! If she truly does show let's get this letrozole party started!

Ellie, best of luck tomorrow!

Huge thank you to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ouch for the headache, ellie!! that's not good! hopefully some mint tea or something could help?

mdc - so you wouldn't want to maybe try one more cycle with a switched up protocol? I understand what you mean, though - you can't respond too much better than you did, so why continue on. I definitely get your logic, esp from the money standpoint. Is your insurance covering any of this? Ugh, it's a lot to keep going through for sure.
i'm sorry about your night with DH. I want to have another conversation with DH about adoption and our thoughts on age but he just gets so defensive. How do both of us get our wishes across to each other and feel heard and considered if the other one is pretty staunchly against it? I think we both feel our feelings are not being prioritized. I firmly believe that we should go for a newborn while he firmly believes we should go with an older child, potentially siblings. WAY off from each other on this. However, I did just watch a video of an adorable 7 yr old boy who is up for adoption from foster care in MA. So maybe...


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I was also going to ask the doc if they think changing up the protocol would help, but worried she is not going to be firm one way or another. Our insurance was likely maxed out (and rx coverage is certainly maxed) with this cycle so on to our own cash now. Wow you both are on different sides of the fence on adoption. Sounds like our DHs are a lot alike. Sometimes we just need them to take a breath and listen without judgement to hear our side...although they probably say the same thing about us :winkwink: 
It is almost like you need a neutral third party to officiate. I am sure it will work out, but sending you luck!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) 

Mdc sorry the magnificent 7 are down to 2 . Please don't give up hope yet , two is great ... Two is one more than you need for a baby :) I'm praying that they both make it through testing and your good to go :) re egg quality have you ever tried cq10 ? I swear it made a difference for me . Your so right about men processing things differently at a different speed and like they are on a different planet !!! 

Wish sorry you didn't get your miricle this time round :( hope AF is kind , its the least she can do !!! Hope your having a wallow night with something naughty ;) like wine and chocolate !! Next step is medicated iui right ? Ill have the fairy dust ready xx

Ellie ... One more sleep till it all kicks off :) good luck with the scan . Fingers crossed here for no polop . Keep us posted . Hope you get some sleep !! 

I've a trip to the in laws tommrow ..... This means hours sitting on hard chairs in a kitchen !! Really country . My poor bum ! 

Everyone else hope everyone is doing ok :) love ya all xx


----------



## elliecain

So I'm 2 injections down and getting like a pro at this. I've had really bad headaches for 3 days now and I don't know if it's the lack of caffeine or the suprefact taking proper effect. Today, I was hit with intense tiredness and went to bed from midday until 3! I hope I don't keep feeling like this when I'm at work. I'd rather not have to take any time off until EC and ET. I'm planning on having a few days after transfer, because my work can be really stressful and I'm not going to risk that messing up implantation.

It's odd being apart from DH who is at Donington Festival with male friends today/tonight watching Black Sabbath! 

I'm at my brother, SIL and kids' house and it's so lovely here. They have a vet practice in massive grounds in the middle of nowhere in Devon. They built a house on the grounds 2 years ago.

As my SIL is a vet nurse, she's been so reassuring being with me for first 2 injections. My 5yo niece watched me today and said "what's that, auntie Ellie?" I told her it was a special medicine.

I hope everyone's weekend is going well.


----------



## Mdc

Just checking in on everyone. 

Ellie, have the headaches gone away?

Wish, when do you start the miracle drug?


----------



## elliecain

The headaches are still there - they do get easier with lots of water, but my neck/shoulders are agony from lunchtime onwards. 

I had a horrible time earlier. In briefing, the Headteacher was announcing promotion opportunities and said "I'm sure you all know that (Head of Year 9) will be going on maternity leave in October. No, I didn't know. I had to spend 10 minutes trying not to cry and wanting to run out the room. It was hard because she is a friend and she hasn't told me yet. She knows I'm doing IVF and I know it would be hard and she'd be scared I'd be upset, but I think I'd much rather have found out from her, quietly, rather than like that. The fact that everyone else knows shows people have been hiding it from me and that hurts too.

If I could, I'd take this week off, but I need to make sure I can take time when I need it, after retrieval and I'm also planning on getting signed off after the transfer. I can't cope with the stress hormones and I think they'd potentially stop implantation.

Mdc, how are you feeling about Thursday? Excited? Nervous? Both? Once they clear them, how long until they can pop them back? Presumably you need to be at a point in the cycle. I really want to share this time with you. I'd love us to have a really similar EDD.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Star2011

Hello eveyone,

It has been a busy weekend of working and the fatigue kicked in again. 

Ellie- l am sorry you found out about your co worker pregnancy that way. Its hurt. A friend of mine also had a baby begining of this year in the middle of my ivf cycle and didnt tell me but was able to tell facebook. She knew l didnt have a fb account thought l wont find out. She also knew l was ttc. A friend of a friend who had fb told me the news. It did hurt but l tried to put my all in the ivf cycle and block all hurt and negative feelings. It will happen to you too. I pray that all goes well and you will be the next one taking a maternity leave. On a side note, l am happy you got to start your injections. You are getting close to your baby. 

Mdc- how is the waiting? This is the hardest part but it goes quick. I waited for about 4 wkd for my FET. Thinking about your embies. 

Wish- l am sorry about af. Did you start femara already? Sending prayers for this cycle. 

Afm, l am doing good. I started having metallic taste in my mouth this week and fatigue is still there. I am not complaining. Just one day at a time. 

Hello to all.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I know I said it earlier to you but that just plain sucks. I am glad though you are well on your way to maternity leave yourself. As for Thurs it is all of the above and more. We are just trying to go with positivity and get them back in ASAP. I am already in my lining prep Estrace (hello EWCM) so when the embies are ready I am good to go. Next ultrasound is early next week and then hopefully starting the dreaded pio and we are off. We totally have this!

Star, that had to have been difficult to go through, but look who is pregnant now :winkwink: The waiting is the hardest for sure. If all goes to plan I will also be 4 weekends before my FET. So far it has flown by with all the drama. 

DH and I did talk some more and he is pretty set on one more IVF if the unthinkable happens this time and the doc things a different protocol will be better. He really wants our DNA baby. I get that, but I do believe in epigentics and nature vs nurture and I tried to explain to him it would still be our baby if we did DE. I think if we get to that point he would get it. He also brought up adoption, but thanks to others here I know that is not an easy answer either. You always hear there are so many children up for adoption, but it is not so easy.


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh just read an article about DE . It said that a women's chance of a successful pregnancy if she uses the eggs of a 20-30 year old are very high . They said that even if a women is in menopause she has a 60-65 % chance of a successful pregnancy . Amazing !


----------



## Wish2BMom

dang. Now I'm rethinking DE. I'm still so all over the place. I want to carry a baby so badly and I get so sad thinking it's most likely not possible. Just trying to be realistic.

mdc - I'm glad that DH is on board with trying another round of IVF. BUT you won't need it! :)

ellie - ugh, i'm sorry for your headaches and shoulder aches and neck aches. Ouch! How was it at work this week with your Head?

dandi - not long now, girl!! 

star - oh I hope the 2nd tri is enjoyable for you!

afm - unless I get approved by the insurance company by tomorrow, I can't start the miracle drug this cycle. And we may have to skip next cycle if we can't do this one b/c we'll be away, I think, during when the IUI would take place. So I'm a little bummed.
Folks just left for the airport so I'm a little bummed about that too. We had a good week, though it's also slightly stressful hosting, so I'm a bit more relaxed at the same time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - when do you find out the PGS results?


----------



## elliecain

Good luck tomorrow Mdc!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, damn insurance. Since letrozole is so cheap could you start the rx and then hold off on the monitoring appts later? I think I only had one monitoring appt when I had a positive opk. Hope your day is going better. I will say the DE thing is intriguing and I also looked at frozen because the eggs are frozen and you just pick thaw and go (no syncing with the donor more supply to choose from) also less expensive by a little. 

Yes, pgs results tomorrow at noon EST. So nervous!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc sending all the best wishes in the world for results tommrow . Xxxx


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

Mdc- Fx for good news today. You are getting close. 

Ellie- How are the monitoring going? You are also getting close. 

Wish- the hurdles of insurance! There is always a bump on the road but with your determination l see you getting there. I hope you dont have to wait for long. I was reading some over 40 pregnant threads from another website and found out some of the ladies got their babies with iui after 2-3 failed Ivf. Hoping this happen to you too. 

Afm, l have nothing new to report. This week has gone by quick because my favorite cousin is in town visiting us. He was here for some conference and decided to spend 3 days with us. He had his first when he was 42 after 5 yrs ttc with his wife. He is always encouraging and am glad l am spending time with him. 

Have a good day everybody. Sending positive thoughts to you all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

AHHH today!! in 2 hrs!!! keep us posted, and GOOD LUCK!! my fingers are so crossed for you!

star - that's wonderful that you get to see your fave cousin. I adore mine, he's the one fighting cancer right now (not sure if I posted about that a month or so ago when the sh*t hit the fan with my sister). I hope you have a wonderful time with him!

I got approved by the insurance and I started the letrozole last night. I can't tell if I had a headache yesterday b/c of no caffeine (on that kick again) and/or if the letrozole worsened it but I woke up with a slight one. So I had to get a coffee that was mostly decaf and about 1/5 caf. Seems to be helping a little...

star - I'm really hoping to be one of those as well, with IUI working after IVF didn't.

DH is such a sh*t sometimes - I told him that the meds only came to about $52 total ($2 for the letrozol and $49 for the ovidrel) and he was like 'that's what they should cost b/c they aren't going to work.' Glad I'm holding up the optimism on this end...


----------



## elliecain

Wish, ugh, men! They can be so insensitive.

Mdc, I'm so excited to hear your results :)

So I've got my first monitoring scan tomorrow, so excited! More niggle pains in ovaries (mainly right one) and back today.

DH and I are going to my school's drama production tonight. I go every year because it's a really positive thing. He went with me last year too.


----------



## Dandi

Can't wait for an update Mdc! Fingers crossed!

Wish- Now more than ever, I want this to work for you. Not only so you can be pregnant, but so you can shove it in DH's pessimistic face! :smug: Men, ugh!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, I hate it when DH says stuff like that. I mean the least they could do is be a bit supportative. I hope you get to say I big 'I told you so' when this works!

Ellie, best of luck with the exam! Enjoy the drama production and let us know what this production is about!

So we have drum roll....a genetically perfect hatching blast! I am so excited!!! The other was aneupliod, but the other higher grade was perfect. I think DH was hoping for more than one but I will take the one. I asked the doc what she thinks (ummm...like I could not guess), but yeah egg quality is the culprit. I stimmed textbook, so if we have to do another one the only change would be adding growth hormone as some studies have shown some success. She did say they could try another lab, but they feel they have a top notch lab and other labs agree with them. Hopefully we will not have to go there and finally get our take home little one. I haven't looked at the full report because the one she sent had the gender. So crazy I could just find out now! I fell like I do not want to know at least not yet, but it is so hard because it is just sitting in my inbox. Ha!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I am BEYOND excited for your perfect little hatchling! I can't wait for it to be back with mama!

I think I'll just tell DH that he doesn't get to name it if he's wrong. :)


----------



## elliecain

So very pleased for you Mdc! 

The school play was great, typical school production - could only hear about half and the talent varied a lot! It was comedy through the years, a series of short sketches. DH dressed up like a rock star and all my students looked impressed to see me with him.


----------



## Star2011

Good news on this thread today!

Mdc- Yay! That is such wonderful news! I am overjoyed. Now l cant wait for you to be PUPO!

Wish- l am glad you started the femara already. Am sorry for the headaches though. You are on your way to your iui:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I'm sure it was super cool to see that your teacher is married to a rock star!! haha

thankfully, it doesn't seem like the Letrozole was the headache cause, thank goodness. I'm fine now. :)

Everyone have some fun plans for the weekend? 
tomorrow, I'm going to head to boot camp in the morning for only my 2nd workout of the week (stupid work gets in the way). Then, I'm going to a friend's daughter's bday party for a little bit, then we're having some friends over at night to play some card/board games. Sunday should be a relaxing day, probably filled with 'relaxing' things like cleaning the house! :) I think it's supposed to be really nice so some reading on the deck will be mandatory.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I agree with wish. If I knew my teacher was married to a rock star that gives you certainly some street cred!

Wish, glad the headaches went away! I love that you are claiming to name the lo! We have had some first time iui luck on this thread so I think you should continue the streak!

Hi to everyone else!

We are probably going to lay low since I am complete worn out from my trip this week. We have a HUGE Warriors basketball game on Sunday so probably will hang out and grill all day!


----------



## elliecain

Sounds like nice weekend plans. It's Fathers' Day on Sunday in the UK, so we will go to my parents' and cook my dad a Thai curry (his request!)

For those not on the messenger convo, I had a good first follie scan today. Stim day 8, over 20 measurable follies, with about 3 on each side measuring 8-9mm, about 10 more on each at about 6mm. Lining looking good and the nurse was pleased I've not over-responded, as apparently I'm high risk for OHSS. Not changing my meds. Next scan on Monday, prob trigger next week some time! Exciting stuff :) I nearly had an embarrassing moment when dildocam was in, see my journal for the tmi...


----------



## Star2011

Ellie- thats great. Grow follies grow! Looking forward to your next scan. 

Glad the headache went away Wish. Work Femara, work! We all do want that IUI to work. Seems like you will have a busy weekend. Enjoy:)

Mdc- we are also excited about the warriors game on Sunday. We are big Warriors fun though we live close to Ohio....

Nothing going on this weekend on our side. I work on Saturday and watching the game on Sunday. 

Have a wonderful weekend ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - that is so funny! modesty? what modesty? we have none anymore. I remember one time, she had the cam up in me and I asked what 'that' dark area was and I swear she said it was poo. :shock: I just dropped the subject. Oh the things they can see up in there!
My last lady on my day 3 scan was talking about my large intestine moving around. So she took her measurements of my uterus and ovaries and then stopped to show me. There it was, just undulating and squishing around! So weird and cool!

everyone enjoy your weekend and Father's Days! Mine is too far away to see him but I'll Facetime, probably! :)
Go Warriors!


----------



## Mdc

Star, did not know you were a Warriors fan. How did that happen :winkwink: Hopefully we show up tomorrow. 

Ellie, great follies! As for your journal post I had a ton of EWCM....I mean a ton! Still do in fact because of the estrogen I am taking. It is a great sign though!

Wish, how many more days of letrozole? Then do you just wait for a positive opk? And poo shot :rofl:

Off to acu! Happy weekend!


----------



## Aayla

Hi all. Late joiner here. I turned 38 this May. We have been TTC #1 full time since May 2015. had one bfp but mc in September. I am 3dpo on a cycle I didn't think i would ovulate on. Already symptom spotting like crazy. 

I will go back and get to know your stories soon.


----------



## elliecain

Welcome Aayla. Fingers crossed for this cycle. Sorry about your mc, I lost mine the day before yours after my only ever bfp and I still find that hard to deal with.

You've joined a great group of girls, I can't imagine doing this without them!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Monday, ladies!

ellie - scan today, right? GOOD LUCK!! I wish you tons of plump follies!

mdc - I'm sorry about your Warriors. Since I had no skin in the game, I'm a bit happy for Cleveland. A 52-yr losing streak gone! good for them. I have friends and coworkers who live there and one said recently 'I'm not even sure our city would know what to do if we won! We almost thrive on losing!' haha

sugar - did you do something fun for DH's first Father's Day yesterday?

aayla - welcome! I'm sorry about your mc - you're in good company here. We've all had at least one loss. FX'ed this is your cycle!

hello to all other lovelies! :wave:

I had my scan this morning - I have 2 follies on the right measuring at 18 and 13.6! The left has a few but they weren't measurable. So I guess we'll be triggering soon!


----------



## Dandi

Good size follies Wish! So so hopeful!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Had another scan this morning - my lining was actually only at 4.something yesterday and it's up to 6 today. The lead follie is at 22 and the other is 14. It could definitely grow to catch up and hopefully release an egg. I hope so!! So we'll probably trigger tonight with the IUI on Thurs. I'll get my official call this afternoon, though.

On another note, my BIL who knocked up his Filipino fiance in one try (not that I'm bitter or that DH is skeptical that it's his b/c the timing was too perfect or anything...) was IM'ing me over facebook today and he said he wants to ask DH and I to be the godparents, though he means legal guardians. I was touched. He said he'd be honored. <3 
I'm so glad they are moving here eventually. I want them here for when she has the baby. I'm going to try not to steal him! oh yeah, it's a boy. I only have nieces!! This will be my first little boy in the family! So yes, I'm super excited, and only bitter about the ease of impregnation. :wacko:


----------



## Dandi

That sounds great Wish! 6 is good enough to get the job done, but it will surely thicken a bit more by Thursday. 

What an honor to be such a special part of your new nephew's life! That will be so awesome if they're going to be close by. DH and I are trying to think of legal guardian options and we are still making no progress.


----------



## elliecain

Great news Wish. I can't believe how quickly yours have grown!

Oh girls, today has been hell. I'm panicking about my slo-gro follies and that kept me waking up all night. Trying to teach with a football sized stomach (that the kids could see and kept looking at) and feeling like a crazy woman about to swear or start crying all day... was not fun at all. I'm seriously thinking about taking tomorrow off. I'm a mess and in so much pain. I just hope it means they all decided to start growing today.

Also, did you get gassy whilst stimming? And I mean really gassy. In my job, you have to hold it in, which did not help my stomach pains.

I got my new gonal-f delivery today, a new 900iu for the next 6 days' injections. That had better be it. I really can't cope with much more of this.

Sorry for the whinge, but today has been so tough. The kids were being ultra vile and I could barely stand this afternoon, so they took massive advantage. It's a tough school and you need to be on form to get through to these kids.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh ellie - maybe yeah, take tomorrow off. It certainly sounds like they are growing! I don't recall if stimming made me more gassy. Since I work from home, it's tough to tell :rofl: 
I really don't know how you're getting on teaching all day with 31+ of those suckers growing in you. 6-7 made me uncomfortable!
900 gonal for 6 days?! oh the dream! one 900 pen would only last me 2 days!


----------



## elliecain

Wish2BMom said:


> oh ellie - maybe yeah, take tomorrow off. It certainly sounds like they are growing! I don't recall if stimming made me more gassy. Since I work from home, it's tough to tell :rofl:
> I really don't know how you're getting on teaching all day with 31+ of those suckers growing in you. 6-7 made me uncomfortable!
> 900 gonal for 6 days?! oh the dream! one 900 pen would only last me 2 days!

And that's on my increased dose... I was on 75iu every other day, but 150iu every day now. Was funny getting it delivered to school. I had to put it in the staffroom fridge!

I'm going to see how I feel when I wake up before deciding about the day. I've got easier classes tomorrow, so I will be ok. I had a sleep when I got home and then some food, so I feel less psychotic now. My tummy is very sore though. I'm hopeful that my follies will be great on Thursday. I've booked an acupuncture appointment tomorrow and she says she can work on follicle growth.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good plan - enjoy your acu!

my report of the day (so far): follies = 23 and 15 so probably only going to get the one, which is expected on a regular old natural cycle; lining is only at 6.4 but it's something. I'll see today if I'm ovulating on my own, per my LH levels from my bloodwork. Or we'll trigger. So I still don't yet know when the IUI will be - tomorrow or Friday! I also just took 2 more Estrace, hoping it will help a little bit. No harm in taking it, so why not.


----------



## Mdc

Aayla, welcome! How are you feeling?

Wish, I think the 15 could be ripe also and at least another day or two to grow means it could be 17-19. Lining is still responible and I agree an extra estrogen (or two) is no problem so pop away!

Ellie, I agree with wish I was pretty uncomfortable with 15 and it was kind of hard to walk, so I cannot imagine 31. Hopefully Thursday will be trigger day!!! So close!

So my lining is still crapola only a 4. So we are upping the estrogen by adding it PV (down below that is :rofl: ). I am going to add in some extra things like nettle tea, yoga, a couple supplements that there was a small positive case study on, and hope for the best. Scan will be in a week. You can do it lining. Grow grow, grow!!!


----------



## elliecain

I've managed work just about. I was thinking of taking tomorrow off, but there is something going on at school and they kind of need all hands on deck. I also feel that the time I don't take now is extra time I will feel ok about taking after ET. We have some non teaching "enrichment" days in early July (I'm doing a cinema trip and card making) and I might be able to swing it that I'm off until those, meaning really minimal stress.

How is everyone? I'm sorry your lining is being a d**k. It's such a pain how unpredictable our bodies are. I really hope my follies have finally done some growing by tomorrow. Talking of which, I'd better inject.


----------



## Wish2BMom

your lining has GOT to grow in a week!! especially with all of the extra love and care you're giving it! it will, it will, it will! pretend this says 'grow': :test:

I think I gave all the updates on FB but I'm not sure - triggering tonight. E2 was at 201, which is good - they look for it to be 150-200 per follicle, so I guess that means we have the one in the lead. Maybe the other will catch up but I'm not betting on it and I won't know anyway. 
Lining is a 6.4 but it's multi-layered which is also what they look for, so we'll go with it! Triggering at 9pm and we'll go in for the IUI for 9am on Friday. DH's part is first, obvi, and then mine at 10am. WOO!


----------



## IzziFlowers

So if temps are high, that's a good sign? I had a faint BFP followed by a negative, but no period...


----------



## Bookworm8

Hi. New to the forum, hope it's OK to reply to this thread without having read through all of the hundreds of replies (I did skim). Just learning all the TTC lingo so please correct if needed. Also, apologies as I can be a bit wordy.

I just turned 38 a few weeks ago (DH is 41) and we are TTC baby#1. 

We met 2 years ago, got engaged on our 1 year dating anniversary, and got married in July (coming up on our 1st anniversary shortly). We have been quite busy getting settled into our newlywed lives including the house we bought upon returning from our honeymoon. Thus we only just started TTC these last few months.

AF has been weird this year- I'm thinking I probably need an adjustment in thryoid medication (awaiting bloodwork for that). Last year my average was 33 days with a range of about a week in either direction.

My cycles this year:
Jan 19 - 26 day cycle (AF was Christmas eve) 
March 11- 52 day cycle
April 23- 43 day cycle opk+ on cd25
currently on cd61 opk+ on cd18 AND opk+ on cd55

Not sure if this is TMI but I had 4 days of extremely light brownish spotting starting on cd24 which got me hopeful that it could be implantation bleeding but I have done 1-2 pregnancy tests each week since then and all bfn. I took a pregnancy test and an ovulation test on cd55 because CM had been building up and started to look EWCM with the results opk+ but bfn. Repeated yesterday (cd60) bc CM has been getting less EWCM as it typical after O for me. Had a dime size brownish white discharge on cd58 and a tiny strand of translucent pinkish red discharge on cd59.

So I'm confused about what's going on this cycle- 
the TWW with a possibility of being pregnant?
an extremely long cycle where I tried to ovulate but didn't?
a regular cycle with the brown spotting having been an extremely light period?
a stress and/or hypothyroid induced delayed cycle?
the beginning of perimenopause?

Just waiting it out to see if either AF or a BFP will happen by the first week of July. If not I'm definitely going to see my doctor but have no idea what could say to make an appointment?

What do you ladies think?

Good luck and baby dust to all.


----------



## Aayla

Ok..I am back. Sorry for taking 3 days. I just went back to April 1 and read all the posts. This ended up become a novel I couldn't put down. lol instead of watching tv I would go into my room on my phone and read this thread. I'm so glad I did as I got to experience the highs and the lows. I was laughing, I was crying and I was anxious to get to the next page to see what happened next. Coming to the end is like bitter sweet. I wish there was more and I'm sad I have caught up but at the same time I am now going to be lucky enough to experience it all live! 

Wish: Is DH happier about the letrozole? I wanted to turn back time and write last week that I can give you first hand knowledge it works. I got my bfp on cycle #3 with letrozole. It ended in mc but I still got pregnant. It has made me ovulate every month after that, that I was on it. We did take a break a couple of times. and it's the first drug I reccommend ladies talk to their doc about. 

Elli: I'm crossing everything for your follies to grow grow grow!! 

Mdc: That sucks about your lining but hopefully it will thicken right up for you. 

Bookworm: welcome. in my opinion it sounds like an anovulatory cycle. Thyroid can definitely mess with it. have you been checked for PCOS? That definitely makes the cycle screwy and extra long. 

AFM: i am 6dpo and I am nearly positive I am pregnant. or my body is super cruel. symptoms are as follows: flushed skin, hot flashes, nausea (today it really kicked in), cramps, fullness in abdomen area, loads of creamy cm, fatigue, dizziness, tingly boobs, fullness in boobs, metallic taste, thirsty, peeing like crazy (although this could be because I am thirsty and drinking more and I have a small bladder but today it seemed a bit excessive). 

I knew at 3dpo the last time because of a lot of these symptoms. While some symptoms have cropped up in other cycles it's been nothing like this. 

i have already started testing. I'm willing to post some test porn if people are up for it. :rofl: I also have a thread in the testing area as well. I am testing every day until bfp or af.


----------



## elliecain

Welcome Bookworm and Izziflowers. It's a great group of girls here, keep posting and you'll soon be hooked!

Izziflowers, a positive is a positive and yes, high temps are good. Leave it 2 days then test again and let us know how you get on.

Bookworm, I agree with Aayla that it doesn't sound like you ovulated. As to what to say to doctor, just let them know you've been trying for a year and you'd like tests. I wonder if you might have PCOS with those cycle lengths, so make sure you get an ultrasound and day 21 progesterone blood tests.

Aayla, well done catching up. I remember doing that when I joined and it took ages, but we've been especially chatty recently! I read a bit of your journal and I can sense your yearning for this to be the cycle. It sounded so much like me last year. I really hope this is it for you.

Afm, I've been awake since 3am, it's now 4.30 and I've given up trying to sleep so am on the sofa with Pip. I wish I could take today off work now but I'm going to try to go in. My scan is not until 2.15pm, so I want to do something to help time pass! I'm so anxious it will show even more small eggs and no growth in the big ones. Ideal scenario would be that the top 10 will have grown over 12 and the rest stayed small. Ugh, this is tough.


----------



## Aayla

My fingers are crossed for you Ellie. It's 9pm June 22 where I am so when I wake up you will be in your scan. This forum is like my morning paper because of the time difference. lol

I was so afraid this cycle didn't work. I even announced on FB that it didn't work and that we would be moving on to IVF, which is our next step if Letrozole doesn't work for us again, because my O date shifted yet again by a day. and now not only did it work but it very well could be our next bfp. It's so surreal and the days are inching along. I am supposed to go for my progesterone test tomorrow. I'm terrified it will be a low number. 

and I'm wondering if I was right in buying the wondfos. I'm getting so much conflicting info. Some say it's sensitive and picked up low hcg and other's say it's like a dollar store test and won't pick up until after af is late. I was wanting to save money by not having to buy any frer until I got a line on the wondfo.


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls!

aayla - knowing how much we chat on this thread, kudos to you for going back to read through! definitely, lots has happened throughout the past year and a half or so. I love these girls to death, I couldn't do it without them. Re: your question of letrozole - I don't know that DH cares too much. I love it since I'm not longer sticking myself with needles to basically get one fertilized egg. 5 pills and an earlier O - sign me up. Hopefully it works well for me - Dandi took it and I have a friend who got preg twice on it (one ended in mc, one ended in her 2nd daughter). I'm hopeful! Good luck to you - I hope this is it for you. I don't know how your body is already sending you signals if nothing has implanted but I can no longer count that out. My boobs were killing me from O day 2 cycles ago and it ended up being a chemical. So I WAS preg.

bookworm - welcome! Left was having thyroid issues before her BFP. I know the thyroid, even being off by a little, can throw the cycle into a whirlwind. I'd definitely have that checked, as well as Ellie's suggestions. Might be good for you to get the whole panel done anyway, which you'd have to do before IVF. Narrows down what the issue could be. Good luck!! When we want AF to show, she never does.

izzi - I agree with Ellie - a positive is a positive but I'd wait a couple of days. Good luck!

ellie - GOOD LUCK TODAY!!! those fellies better have grown!

I've had 3 days of data and updates and now I'm not going to have anything for 2 weeks! AHH! :rofl:


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, IVF is no joke so take the time you need. Hard to know what is better...time now or later but you will make the right decision for yourself. 

Wish, that is one awesome follie and the trilaminar lining is perfection!!! You have such a good shot this month and so excited for Friday...well that and test day in a couple weeks! Are you going to test out the trigger and test early or wait?

Izziflowers, BTW, love the name. I agree a BFP is a BFP. In the beginning so many things like drinking more water can dilute HCG and cause it not to register. I agree with Ellie I would test in two days. Good luck!

Bookworm, it is so hard to say, but either a possible BFP with late O you did not catch or anov. I like your idea of waiting for a week then calling the doctor. I would just keep it simple your period is late when you make the front desk appt, then give the doc all the details. Maybe if it is anov they could give you some progesterone for 7-10 days to kick off your period. Have you temped before? I held off for a while because I thought it would be a pain, but it truly did help me know when I ovulated. Best of luck!

Aayla, wow that is some impressive reading. Ohhh...I love some test porn even though I suck at reading lines unless they hit me in the face. Feel free to post and those symptoms sound so impressive! What day do you usually get a BFP? I did a quick look up for the package inserts a while ago I can look it up again. Basically frer (the one that tells you 5 days early) and the most sensitive and wondfo and the rest require a bit higher HCG. The hard part is that certain batches are more sensitive so some people use wondfo and see a line at the same time of earlier that frer. IVF is a scary jump but you know when you are ready. 

So I am just hanging out till next Tuesday's scan and popping pills everywhere (literally :rofl: ). So estrogen 5 times a day (trying to keep them spread out for maximum impact with minimum blood level drop), L arginine 6 times a day, and vit E twice. Add in yoga, nettle/red raspberry leaf tea, extra protein, and an additional acu appointment...man if this does not work there at least I am doing everything I can. Well guess I could attach DH and get some ummmm...blood pumping down there :rofl: I am feeling the effect of estrogen in the weight department despite high protein and the no vino :cry: stent I am on. Oh well, at least I know it is working. 

Wow, that was a book. Speaking of Ayala's comment...maybe we should publish a bold from this thread. :haha: It could fund some more ART cycles for us all. 

Let get some BFP dust on this thread :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aayla

My last bfp I didn't get until 13dpo but I also ovulated on cd17 and had an 18 Day LP on the previous cycle. Now I ovulated on cd 20 but my cd hasn't changed. It is still 34/35 days. So I am thinking I should see a positive sooner than before. 

Here is today's test. 7dpo. Fmu.
 



Attached Files:







20160623_084658.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Star2011

Hello Ladies,

Welcome all the new ladies. I am sorry for the loss you experienced before. Glad you could join this thread. It has been there for me through thick and thin. You are in good hands here. 

Wish- those are good size follies. You will soon be on your way to getting that IUI done. I am excited for you. 

Ellie- hope you got a good report from your scan today. Ivf is draining and l hope the rest of the process goes smooth for you. 

Mdc- you remind me of me when l was popping the pills and injecting myself. Anything for the baby! Grow lining, grow lining!

Aayla- l am not good at reading wondfos. Maybe one of the ladies here can read the test. I sure do hope thats the begining of a line. Fx. 

Work has been so busy but glad today l got a chance to come along and cheer. 

Thinking of you all. Hoping for bfps!


----------



## elliecain

Lining 11mm (I know, I'm really lucky with that!)
Still very slow growth on follies, with 1x15mm, 7x10-13mm and a load of 6mm. Dose upped to 225iu and next scan on Sunday morning. 
I'm totally exhausted, just voted in referendum then came home and went to bed and slept for 3 hours. DH has made me get up for some food but I'm looking forward to going back to bed already!
I'm going to try to do work tomorrow, as my lessons end at break and I'll be allowed home then... I think I'll maybe not go in next week, as I'm starting to hurt so much now.


----------



## Aayla

Ellie: great lining. Hope the new dosage works to get those follies growing! That sucks you aren't feeling well with all this. Shouldn't be too much longer.

AFM: I am sitting here crying because I am so happy I have extreme nausea. Normally I drink a cup of coffee at work but I had no desire for that so I found some tea (maple apple cider..it smells delicious!) and I'm trying to do my work and I have music and every time I sing the nausea kicks in even more and it sucks and I feel like crap but I'm so damn happy at the same time.


----------



## Bookworm8

Thanks for the welcome messages and thoughts.

Read through the thread a bit more. 

It seems I have much to learn about IVF if that ends up being down the road for us. 

Update- cd62 today
>---Bloodwork came out within normal range so I remain on the same dose of thyroid medication (75mg Tirosint). Not sure exactly what my endo considers "normal range", but I have Labcorp sending me those results so I can see them. I guess that eliminate thyroid as an issue?
>---1x glob of brownish yellow spotting today, but no other indications of AF or anything else. 

Izzie: hoping for a clearer positive for you.

Aayla: Hoping for a nice clear BFP for you soon. I haven't been checked for PCOS unless they do that at a regular OBGYN visit? I can ask my doctor about if AF finally comes so I can make an appointment - need to go for my annual anyway. 

Elliecain: Hoping for great follie growth for you. When I find an RE to see I'll be sure to ask for ultrasound and 21 day progesterone blood test. Is that test based on a regular cycle bc mine has never been regular? 

Wish: How was the IUI? Asking for the whole panel definitely seems a good idea for me when I find an RE.

MDC: You definitely seem to have your bases covered with everything you're trying :) I'll ask about progesterone if AF doesn't come and I definitely like the idea of keeping it simple with the nurses. I tried temping once but I need to get a better thermometer. I can not tell when it is done so I found it not useful for me esp. when I'm not fully awake yet.


----------



## Aayla

Got my 7dpo progesterone results. 55.2!!! :dance: I love when it confirms ovulation. Even though I knew, it is nice to have it confirmed.


----------



## Aayla

8dpo. I don't see anything. I've been getting so many conflicting reports on the wondfos. Now I have a lady who says she barely got lines when her hcg was over 100. Maybe it was a bad batch (which does seem to happen with these tests). I'm going to get some frer today or tomorrow. but I won't be using them right away. Max I can afford is 4 so I will have to start them on Sunday or monday and use them every second day. So I may wait to get them until tomorrow so I won't be tempted to use them earlier. lol
 



Attached Files:







20160624_071456.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aayla

Today's test. 9dpo, fmu, frer ( old style ).
 



Attached Files:







20160625_062000.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









20160625_064253.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 1









20160625_064321.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mdc

Sounds like your symptoms are still promising and you have loads of time left. GL!


----------



## Aayla

Thanks. I know it's early. Squinters are the worst. lol I get so obsessive. Ideally I want to take tomorrow off but I'm not sure if I can. :haha:


----------



## elliecain

Cross posting this everywhere:

4th monitoring scan today. I burst into tears before I even got to dildocam... 
But...

Lining 13.3mm
Left ovary: 11.2, 15.2, 17.6, 10.9, 11.2
Right ovary: 13.1, 17.7, 14.9, 18.9, 11.2, 12.5, 9.1

Trigger tonight at 21.15!!!
Collection: Tuesday at 7.45am

I'm doing one more big dose gonal-f today and then the trigger, so some of the smaller ones will catch up, but unlikely to get 12 mature eggs. I'm hoping for 9 or 10.

I'm so excited and scared and I'm going to go into work tomorrow, where I'll be useless!


----------



## Aayla

How exciting!! It is finally here. Are you doing the transfer fresh or are you freezing and waiting for specific time in your cycle?


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls!

aayla - keep those test results coming! I hope to see something soon! how are you feeling?

book - that's great that it's not a thyroid issue, but dang - cd62?! that's insane! Did they say anything else?

ellie - so happy that your follicles were on the verge of being ready. I hope you get a good amount of eggs tomorrow morning! I like that you juiced them up one last time!

mdc - you have a big day tomorrow too! your lining better be nice and plump for your upcoming transfer!

dandi - how was your shower this weekend? any pics?

izzy - any updates?

busy weekend here, but it was so fun! IUI done Friday morning - that was a trip. They couldn't get the catheter in!! There were 2 nurses, one newer and watching, trying to get the dang thing past the 2nd hole (I guess there are 2 in the cervix) but my cervix had decided to curve up to the left this cycle. I guess it can change every cycle. So they had to call in an NP to get it done. Thankfully, she got it done on the first try. DH's sperm #s were completely fine, so...we're on 3dpo now!

Headed to VT for Friday night - had fun walking around Burlington and at the concert that night. Then went for a hike on Saturday with some friends - it was challenging! I want to do another one!

so my test date is 7/8. Someone asked if I was going to test out the trigger - nah. I'm going to try, as I always do, to keep calm and not read into things. Especially since this was an IUI - I'm not PUPO so it's a little less nerve-wracking. Quite honestly, I'm going to assume it didn't work and then be pleasantly surprised if it did.


----------



## Dandi

So much going on here, I love it! 

I like your approach this cycle Wish. It's hard to temper expectations, but I think it will may the news that much sweeter if this IUI works. Crossing everything for you and counting down until test day!

Things sound really good Ellie! I'm anxious for you tomorrow and hoping that you get a good number of eggs. Just remember that all you need is one good one and anything more is icing on top. I have a really great feeling about this for you!

Mdc- is transfer tomorrow?? So excited for you to be pupo!

And Hi to all the new ladies. I'm following along with your updates and wishing you all the best!

Wish- I didn't get any pictures at my shower. That reminds me that I need to ask everyone else to share theirs with me. It was a nice small family shower. Very low key and relaxing, exactly what I needed at this point!


----------



## Aayla

Wish: I give you kudos to not test out the trigger. But then I could see how that could be even more stressful because you are getting those lines and we never really want to see them lighten. 

Dandi: glad you had a great shower and hope you got lots of baby gifts! 


AFM: I'm feeling pretty good. All the symptoms are still here. Ebbing and flowing. I'm on a schedule for my nausea :haha: I wake up feeling really good and then about 12 or 1pm is when it starts to go downhill. I'm super tired and sometimes dizzy and my stomach rolls. This lasts until about 7 or 8pm. No food aversions thankfully but my appetite isn't as large and I'm able to stop eating much sooner. As someone with an overeating disorder it can be hard for me to stop when I am full. But now it's very uncomfortable for me to push the limits. 

So one major sign (other than nausea) has popped up for me and that is constipation. it's not difficult, per say, for me to go but it's far less frequent. My diet isn't always the greatest and even when it is I tend to go multiple times a day and it's almost always urgent. the last 2 days it's been once, maybe twice a day. 

Oh and I'm having baby dreams. I dreamed that an ex co-worker got pregnant and I was too but no body believed my tests but they believed hers. So weird.

So here is the test porn. 1 frer and 1 wondfo. I don't really see anything but then I think I'm only around 6 miu and tomorrow I should be at 8. so I still have a few days. Af is due July 1/2.
 



Attached Files:







FRER 11dpo.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 4









Frer2 11dpo.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









Wondfo 11dpo.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## elliecain

Aayla, I can't see anything but fingers crossed for you. It's early days.

Wish, that's great news! 
Mdc, I'm excited for your transfer... Imagine if all 3 of us get duffed within a week, how awesome would that be? Cousins across the world :)

Afm, work was a good distraction today. I've been allowed 3 days off, so I can chill out and get my body well after the EC tomorrow. 
I just POAS for a laugh. I didn't quite believe I really had hcg in my system (despite my ridiculously sore nipples!!) so I thought I'd use a cheapie. Got a very faint line, but it's there:
https://i64.tinypic.com/156emb4.jpg

Anyway, more when I know the numbers...


----------



## Mdc

Aayla, still so early and the symptoms seem positive. GL!

Wish, so happy you are in your tww! Cannot wait to hear you say your tatas are sore and you are dizzy!

Ellie, best of luck tomorrow!

Star, so happy your shower went well and I hope you got some goodies!

I am just going in for a lining check tomorrow and then hoping we get the go ahead for a transfer this weekend. For some reason despite all the pill popping not sure if I feel anything has changed. My EWCM also is there but less so feeling a little out. I guess when I did have copious amounts my lining was small so just trying to hold on to the fact that a change is good. Ugh...why cannot we feel the lining grow like we feel o. Guess there is not much else I can do so it is what it is. Getting another acu in today and she added is Mayan fertility massage...ahhh heaven. It is like a massage just on your tummy. 

Getting ready for a stint of BFP on this thread!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## elliecain

All done. They got 7 eggs, 6 of which are going to have ICSI done. It's not a huge number, but is good enough and I'm hopeful for at least 4 top quality embies.
Nothing now until Thursday. They don't call to say how many fertilised until day 2, when they can give me an idea of progression too.
I'm sore, but it's manageable. I've just got home, so time to chill out starts here.


----------



## Aayla

Ellie: how exciting!! Oh the waiting game. It seems that TTC is just an endless cycle of waiting. 

tested on a wondfo this morning. of course BFN. I almost dipped my frer but I quickly dumped everything out lol. I'm going to get a blood test done. I just can't stand this ambiguity of is there a line, isn't there a line. I should be about 8 miu based on a calculator I have and when the nausea started.


----------



## Star2011

Ellie thats a good #! I am happy for you. Praying for the a great fertilization report!


----------



## Star2011

Hoping for more bfp on this thread. Thinking about you all!


----------



## Star2011

No shower for me yet Mdc- l think you meant Dandi:)


----------



## Aayla

so I had a bunch of wondfos left over and I decided to just randomly take one. I think this is smu or third but pee was pretty dark and not that diluted. 

first pic is unaltered, second pic has an effect called Turquoise.
 



Attached Files:







20160628_130253.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 5









tweaked.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## elliecain

Aayla, I can't see anything, sorry. Fingers crossed for you.

*Star*, I'm after some advice please. I started 20mg prednisolone today for the NKC. I think you had to take it too and was wondering if you had any side effects. I've read about weight gain and moon face and constant hunger. As I've mentioned before, I used to have anorexia and I'm now at the high end of healthy weight so I'm terrified of suddenly gaining a load of weight. On the bright side, I'm hoping it clears up my allergic eczema! Did you have any noticeable side effects?


----------



## Aayla

Bfn. :cry: af due in 2-3 days. If not here by Sunday night I will go for a blood test on Monday. I have the form for it. Just tired of trying to see a line.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, sorry I meant your shower :winkwink:

Ellie, I know I said this elsewhere, but great numbers!

Ayala, sorry about the bfn, but hope you have a nice surprise on your blood test! Still time!

Wish, are you hanging in there?

Hi to everyone else. 

Crap lining still for me and I really think the exogenous estrogen stalled out my lining. I also have a 14mm follie so I am guessing a cancelled cycle is in my future. On top of that the doc did not call like she was supposed to so we could discuss. Which is beyond frustrating! If she was not so accommodating to hearing my pharmaceutical theories and giving me a chance to do outside of the box things (eg allowing Lovenox) then I would truly consider changing. I know this is not her fault (a lot of this is just educated guesses), but I just feel if we would have done a US earlier we would have seen the lining did not budge at all and find an alternative. I do not like being a pushy patient, but I need to intervene. This is my frozen embies future at stake here people!


----------



## Aayla

Awe..mdc..sorry to hear about your lining and folly. I do hope it isn't a cancelled cycle. But I can see why it might be. This is all so frustrating. 

I did my blood test today. It is Canada Day on Friday and my brother's 25th bday so I want to know for sure. If I am not I am getting some tequilla and drinking margaritas :rofl:

I may have implanted later than I thought. I figure any hcg in my system will count as positve to me as all my negative tests over the years have said <1.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aayla - when do you get the call? I hope it's a surprise for you!

ellie - I can't wait to hear the fert report tomorrow. Are you doing PGS? I didn't think so, right? I understand your concerns about weight gain - it's so good that you're aware of your triggers. I hope you don't have any side effects (except the good ones! but I bet they'd be called 'side benefits' then!)

mdc - I'm so frustrated for you!! BE that advocate for you and your babies!

hello to all!

not much going on here - been a busy week at work so far, that's why I've been quiet. I'm only 5dpo so not trying to read into anything. The only thing going on with me is my lower abdomen feels VERY full and when i was doing the 'cobra' pose in yoga last night, it was super tight down there. I could chalk it up to never stretching like that, so I'm not going to make a big deal out of it. No sore boobs or dizziness yet. Though I did have a QUICK feeling in the shower this morning like I could have vomited, but who's to say that's anything. I'd assume morning sickness is different than that.


----------



## Aayla

I can find out my results online but it won't be for about another 6 hours. This is going to be the longest day ever.


----------



## elliecain

Ooo Wish, vommy feeling is a good possible symptom.

Aayla, fingers crossed.

Correct, no PGS here so transfer (if they fertilised!) could be any day from tomorrow until Monday. I'm hoping for Sunday (day 5)... I'm trying to be zen about tomorrow's call. I researched all the possible gradings and what is ideal, so I'll be asking a ton of questions! Please please please be fertilised my little ones. I'd obviously like all 6 but I'll take whatever we get!


----------



## Dandi

Ellie, what's the plan if a good amount fertilize? How many are you going to transfer this time? If there are more, you'll freeze them?


----------



## Star2011

Ellie- l did progesterone 20mg for only 5 days. I did not have any noticeable side effects. I weigh myself weekly and that week my weight was up by 0.5 only. I didnt take it long to start having any of those crazy side effects. Looking at my notes l started 2 days before transfer. Hope this helps. 

Aaly- l will be stalking for good news. I hope you a surprise bfp!

Mdc- oh crap! A cancelled cycle? Oh no! Sometimes we have to be pusy pts. I dont blame you for being mad. I did Lovenox too. I was on a shitload of meds for my IVF but worth it. Did the Dr call again? What plan do they have now?


----------



## Star2011

Wish- l like your zen attitude. But l am praying for a positive outcome. 

All the ladies on this thread sending all the bfp prayers your way.


----------



## elliecain

Thanks Star.
How many NKC do you have? I have 15% and am on 20mg from today until... I don't know when.
Yes, Dandi. I hope to freeze any extras if we get any... We have been advised to transfer 2 back (if I have that many) due to my age. I'm terrified of twins, but would hate to transfer one, it not work and then always wonder. I've decided to follow the doc's advice!

So, I'll hear the news in about 13 hours! Nervous and excited. Come on zygotes!


----------



## Aayla

Hcg <1. Not pregnant :cry: I don't know how many more cycles I can take. My body has decided that it is going to give me so many symptoms and I don't know why. This isn't normal pre af stuff. I onky get spotting and maybe some moodiness. Cramping doesn't even start until she is already here.


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry Aayla. I know it feels really horrible right now.
Has DH had a semen analysis? I wish I'd done an extended one ages ago and then we'd have known what we were dealing with.


----------



## Aayla

Oh yeah. Right at the beginning. He was told he is superman. :rofl: it is all me. I think my weight could be a factor and we had loads of stress the first 2 months if the year. This was the least stressful cycle. 

I had my big cry and DH cuddled me. Onward and upward. Sure I am still sad but the cycle is basically done. 

Going to focus on my program for the next 3 weeks. I will only be temping this cycle and just working out and living during the tww.


----------



## elliecain

Aayla, was it a basic SA - count, morphology, motility? Mine came out as superman in that too. It was only just prior to starting IVF that they did an extended semen analysis and that showed 73% antisperm antibodies and we needed ICSI.

I'd always tell people to get that checked first now.

Weight is a big factor, I know. It's so hard because losing weight is difficult and time consuming. Have you heard of OA? It's a 12 step program like AA but for food addictions and eating disorders. I know lots of people who gave found it really helpful. I joined it when I was anorexic and it did help me emotionally, though I felt rather out of place at my size back then.


----------



## elliecain

So... I got the call. I actually videoed it and am uploading to Vimeo now.

Of the 6 eggs, 5 fertilised, 3 started dividing and 2 are still going strong! 
They are both B grade embies (one 2 cell and one 5 cell). 

Since I'm having 2 put back, they are going to do it today!!! I'm in at 2.30pm and then I'll be PUPO!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:happydance: :wohoo: ellie!!! I'm SOOOOO happy! 
Happy PUPO Day!!!

aayla - I'm so sorry! it's never easy to get that answer, never. I like your plan, though - focus on getting yourself healthier and building a better temple for your LO to niggle into in the next cycle or two!! You can totally do this!!

it's getting close to our long holiday weekend for the 4th - a big one where people eat and drink lots, BBQ, fireworks, etc. And I can't have a bevvy!! Oh well, we are only seeing friends on Monday so my excuse is that I have to work the next day. Not that that will be different for anyone else! It's always so tempting to just be like 'screw it - loads of people still would have no idea they are even close to being pregnant right now and would have a drink' but I'm going to restrain. There's always next weekend - going to Connecticut with some girlfriends to a casino overnight Fri and Sat for a girls weekend. I have my test next Fri so I'll know if I can drink or not that night. :)


----------



## Dandi

Ellie- I'm still so so so very excited for you! PUPO!!! I have such great hope that this is it for you!

Wish- One more week until test day! It does suck to miss out on the beverages this weekend. I stand with you in reluctant sobriety! :wine:

Aayla- I'm sorry it wasn't the news you hoped for. That's always so discouraging. It's sad to say, but when you get to the jaded point of not even reading into symptoms anymore, it gets a bit easier (not that it's ever truly easy!). Forgive me for not remembering, but have you had any testing done yet on yourself? I only speak for myself (but I think most of the ladies will agree), that knowing exactly what the problem is makes the daily struggle a bit more easy to take on. You know what you're fighting against and can be more targeted in your efforts. If you haven't had a full run of test with an RE, I would highly recommend it. I wish I had done it so much sooner. In the mean time, hang in there and don't lose hope!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: v
That is the best news yet!!!! I cannot believe you are PUPO already. Now makes me wish I would have done a fresh too so we could be PUPO together. Now I can just send my vibes to you and Wish instead!

Ayala, so sorry about the bfn those darn signs can be so frustrating and it feels like our body is betraying us. Hang in there and I do believe you will get your BFP very soon!

Wish, ugh sorry about the no drinking, but it is for a wonderful cause. We had dinner with friends yesterday and I did not drink. DH and I have finally gotten to the point to drop some pounds we are trying to be really good Monday-Thursday. I did cheat yesterday though with a glass of vino because it was a cramp day and I mean the bottle was open from the weekend...don't want good wine to go to waste. :haha: Anyhoo...Wonder why I always get looks like...huh...no wine. Ha ha ha! Guess that should say something. 

Thanks for everyone thoughts. Next up a natural cycle next month to see if my little lining that could can do it all by myself. Doc just thinks I am a thin lining type of person. I was going to try to fit a vacation in but honestly there may not be enough time since we have a weekend trip with the in laws the 16th of July so we really don't have enough time. There are worse problems to have!


----------



## Aayla

Ellie: Yay for the little embies!!! What time today? Maybe you have already done it since I writing 6 hours later!! 

I am not sure if it was a full check on him but I did get pregnant before.

Wish: if you are still a week away from testing you can have some drinks. Or just one glass of wine. implantation likely is just happening. But everyone has their thing. Some don't drink at all while TTC, or only when af is here, or "drink until pink." I have to restrict myself because even one drink doesn't mix well with letrozole. But sometimes I suck up the hang over feeling the next day. lol 

Dandi: Oh I know I am the problem. I don't ovulate on my own which is why I am on letrozole. We got pregnant on my 3rd cycle of it but that ended in mc. I am also nearly 200 lbs overweight, insulin resistant the last time I did a glucose test (but my hemoglobin test came back in healthy range), and I have PCOS. 

I have thought about making the choice to do IUI. I have to lose at least 50 lbs first. They say it will increase our chances. But the only problem with IUI is the timing. I don't get a positive opk the day before I ovulate. Mine seem to happen the same day. which isn't exactly going to work for this.


----------



## Mdc

Ayala, I believe I O the same day as opk also. Most please will allow you to do a same day iui. It is usually out of protocol, but they can usually make it work.


----------



## Dandi

Do they have you on Metformin for your insulin resistance? That can make a huge difference. I was only every so slightly resistant and had to go on it to get pregnant. Ahh letrozole! It holds a warm place in my heart bc it was my miracle drug, along with a bit of gonal-f. I think you should definitely look into iui. Your opk timing won't matter if you do a monitored cycle and and a trigger. And the assistance really takes the pressure off of you in an unexpected way, which helps you to not stress, which helps your body do what it needs to do! Stay hopeful! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Aayla

Oh and I forgot to mention..my positives come in the evening. :nope: :dohh: 

I will talk to the doc about IUI. I have to lose weight first though so it could be a couple of cycles off. 

I was on metformin awhile ago but had horrible side effects. I asked to be put on it again and that is why I got the hemoglobin A1c test. That came back normal so I have no idea if I will be put on it. I may need to do another glucose test to confirm those results. The hemoglobin test shows how much glucose is in my red blood cells over the last 3 months. But it doesn't say how glucose instantly affects my insulin. 

Just waiting for the doc office to call back.


----------



## elliecain

I'm lucky that I haven't drink alcohol for years as both DH and I are recovering alcoholics, so no having to give it up to TTC!

So, I am officially PUPO! They put both back in and it went really well, like textbook. The 2 cell had become a 4 cell already, so I have a 4B and a 5B on board - good embryo gradings.

Now I'm going to relax and drink warm drinks with slipper socks on!


----------



## Mdc

Congrats again Ellie!

Ayala, sometime metformin has some nasty side effects, but I highly recommend tapering up instead of jumping in right away as it can really help.


----------



## Left wonderin

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Ellie this is for you


----------



## Left wonderin

And wish for you :) :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## elliecain

I've had some really major "coincidences" (I think lucky omens) recently...

Best thing though: we stopped in the supermarket on our way to the hospital today and were joking in the queue about my having to stop eating cheese etc. I could see the cashier was listening in. When we paid, DH asked for change for the hospital car park and she said would that be enough? I said we weren't going to be too long there. She said "good luck" in a way that said she knew. So I told her we were about to transfer the embies back in. Unbelievably she said that he has 2 girls, both through assisted conception! I teared up and it was such a moment. She said I should go back there to tell her when I get a positive. It felt so significant.

As we drove into the hopital grounds, I saw a pushchair. Looked back at it and saw it had twins inside! I keep seeing seahorses and twin references on TV and it just feels like my Higher Power is sending me signs. This feels really good.


----------



## Aayla

So happy for you Ellie! Lots of and lots of sticky dust to you!! 

Well we are out for next cycle. because I have done 8 rounds of letrozole I have to go in and see the doc for more. They don't like to go further than 8 apparently. But he isn't in the office until either the 7th or the 13th. I will know early next week. 

So I'm not even sure if they will continue with the route or we move on to IVF. I hate not knowing and having to wait. I hate having wasted cycles if I do get to continue on. 

I may just say screw it and not bother with letrozole and just move on. have to talk to hubby first


----------



## sugargully

Wish and Ellie so happy for you both! I'm a bit behind but I know great things will happen on this thread. Dust to you all!


----------



## Aayla

Ellie: how soon do you find out if you have sticky beans? Is it the typical tww or sooner because you bypassed the conception part?

Afm: Hubby and I talked and we have decided to move on to IVF. It will be about a year as we have to save up and I have to lose about 100 lbs. But I feel good about this decision.


----------



## elliecain

Aayla, that's good that your DH is on board with making the move to IVF. It's funny, but when we first made the decision, I felt good about improving our chances, but I also mourned getting there naturally. We went through it really quickly after deciding, as I'm lucky that my parents have lent us the money. It's good that you will have time to get your body and mind in the best possible condition.

My OTD is 14th July. In my clinic, they make you wait 16 days after egg collection so the result in unambiguous. No blood tests here, just old fashioned POAS. I was fretting about this and how scary it will be, but I've been watching an old YouTube channel where someone took us through her IVF story and I'm going to use her method:
- Use a FRER and a digital (I have a digi left that I was saving for the weeks indicator then I miscarried before I could use it)
- Pee in a cup (I'll be shaking too much to pee directly onto it)
- Dip the FRER but cover it up.
- Dip the digi and watch that. (It's easier to get a result from this one, no squinting as a line does or doesn't develop, just wait for the words. However, it's not as sensitive, hence the back up...)
- By the time that's given you a response, the FRER will be ready too, so uncover it.

So that's my plan. I have a full day at school that day, so I'm not sure how I'm going to cope whichever way it goes. Probably get DH to phone me in sick. It's going to be the toughest part of the whole IVF process. I wish I'd never done an hpt, because it's all the bfns that have made me like this!


----------



## Aayla

Oh wow. Yeah I could see how it would be nerve racking. The tww always is though. Well only 15 more days to get through! It will go by so fast and yet so slow. 

My mom said that they will help with the ivf but I don't want to have to rely on them. We may get some of the meds covered by DH's extended medical insurance through his work but he doesn't qualify yet so we have to wait and see. 

So really it hinges on me losing the weight as fast as possible but still healthily (no starving myself here).


----------



## Wish2BMom

THANK YOU, LEFT!!!! 

aayla - I think I said this before but yes, i think it's a smart plan to lose some weight and look into IUI. I just went through a monitored IUI and it's great, like Dandi says. They monitor your LH surge through your bloodwork and can tell when you're about to ovulate, so they take that monitoring pressure off of you. Then you can trigger and your IUI is scheduled for about 36 hrs later, so it's much better to plan.
My doc said that IVF basically wouldn't be more effective than us trying naturally (both odds suck, basically) so that's when I decided that if we're going to do it naturally, then we're going to do it with drugs and a sniper fire of sperm rather than them trying to find the path on their own. :)

mdc - I'm the same way with wine! can't let those good opened bottles go to waste!

And I have to report this - I weigh myself every morning and I am down to my lowest since last year! I have had a few plateaus that I just couldn't get through and I've managed to finally break through that. i'm sure I'll ruin it this weekend b/c I'm never as structured as I am during the week, but I'm so excited! 
Also, I just bought one of those 'spiralizer' attachments for our Kitchen Aid mixer, so we can try the spiral zucchini pasta - anyone had this yet? I'm excited to try it. I need to find some good recipes, though.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh geez, i didn't see the whole next page before I started rambling on! 

aayla - that's great you guys are good with IVF! even though it didn't work for us, I still believe in it. Good luck on the weight loss!

ellie - I LOVE those signs!!! <3 <3 
I just thought of this - is your full first name Eleanor? I think your name is so adorable. That might just have to be on my girl name list - it goes well with our last name! :)

sugar - :wave:


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, did you do an HCG trigger? Are you going to hold out until the 16th day with your POAS strategy? Love the idea though. I am toying with not testing at all until I get my beta results. I feel too many negatives also...so time to change it up. 

Ayala, I got to the same point also and said screw it and moved to IVF. I do wish my doc would have been a little more upfront with me so I am going to throw this out there now for you. IVF will give you a great chance, but the goal is one take home baby think of extra eggs as a rare bonus. Even though I am in healthcare I had high hope of many eggs to freeze for pgs (siblings on ice). I feel like I see a ton of people here that have loads to freeze so I expected the same. When I only had two to freeze and one pgs normal it took the wind out of me a little. This is not to be negative at all and IVF was the best decision I have made for our family. Best of luck with the weight loss and moving on to the next step!

Wish, now we are in the juicy part of the tww! I also meant to say if you have a bbq where everyone is up and about in the past I used the trick glass half full and I took pretend sips while no one was the wiser. Great job on the lb drop...drop them like their hot :haha: I also have drop 3 lbs since stopping estrogen a couple days ago man that is the :devil: drug. 

Hi sugar (although my new name for you is sugarmomma). Hope you are doing well!

Hi to everyone else!

Hope everyone has great plans for the weekend. We did not plan anything as we thought I would have had my transfer, so alas we are going to be boring. Might do some shopping and we serious need to get a new mattress and upgrade to a king!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, yes I did an hcg trigger. I tested for a laugh the next day and it was odd to see the second line. They are confident it will be gone by 14dp2dt when my official test date is. I wish we had betas... I'm tempted to ask my GP to do one to take the pressure off me, but I know I just need to put my big girl pants on. I'm tempted to do it in the evening, as I'm so rushed in the morning getting ready for school and it would be crushing if it were negative send I had to go to work. I could hold my wee...

I agree about there are loads of people on these forums who get frosties, but I didn't get any either and I'm ok with that right now. I don't need to worry about them! I can't wait for your lining to sort itself out so you can put your lo back in.
We are also having a chilled out weekend. DH has a gig tomorrow night but I'm giving it a miss. I have acu, shellac and a shoulder massage tomorrow, so I'll be blissed out!

Wish, great on the weight loss, but don't overdo it. From what I've seen, you are faaaaaar from big and you ideally want your BMI into the 20s. /lecture...
Any symptoms you'd like to share? I'm so hopeful for us both this month.
My lovely nurse Carrie emailed me today and added this link from my clinic for coping with the 2ww: https://www.fertilitybristol.com/the-2-week-wait-following-ivf-treatment
Yes, my name is Eleanor. I didn't like it as a child, so Ellie stuck, but now I do like it too. I very rarely use it :)

I'm so excited to be getting bumble bees with my shellac tomorrow - 4B will be on my left ring finger and 5B will be on my right pinkie! My code for my newly named little embees!

I've just spent about 3 hours doing mindful colouring. I really enjoyed it and it's made me feel calm and connected.


----------



## Aayla

Wish: Funny that your doctor says that it wouldn't increase your chances and mine told me it would. he said we have the option to do the IUI with all the medicated shots etc (and now that letrozole still works that may be an option too) but he said IVF is gives us a better shot because sperm has already met egg and it should give us extra to freeze if we want more kids

and that brings me to you MDC lol If we don't get extra I think we will be ok. It keeps the price high if we want to do it again but right now we are focused on having just one. If we have two embies that are viable and good i want them both implanted at once. But we will be happy with one. Even if one child is all we get. We ideally want 2 but it will be what it will be.


----------



## Wish2BMom

We also have a boring weekend, which is fine with me. This house needs a good cleaning since we've had plans the past few weekends. We do have plans to go to a friend's house on Monday and BBQ and swim, but that's it.

mdc - nice job on the weight loss too!! omg, once you go king, you won't go back. Best thing we've done in forever. Though when we're at hotels now and don't get a king, we feel a little squished! #firstworldproblems

ellie - no worries on me losing THAT much weight. I'm more back down to 'normal' for me, though a few years ago, this weight would have been high. I'd be happy to lose 2-3 more but I'm not going to stress over it - I'm 40 now so I think I'm lucky to be where I am. Just going to try to maintain structure in my diet, continue finding ways to fit more veggies into it (I'm not a huge fan of fruits) and try to keep it to one 'cheat' day.
I'm 'training' for an obstacle race we have coming up in Nov. So not really TRAINING-training but trying to get into and keep in shape for it so I don't embarrass myself. If I do happen to get preggo, though, I'll just walk through it when the time comes!:)

unfortunately, no - no symptoms to speak of. Yep, this is the juicy time. I'm able to be zen for the first part of the TWW, but psycho the 2nd half. Ugh. I'll read that article, ellie!

edit - I lied, there was one thing going on the other day. You know how VJ town gets 'sore' on day 1 of AF? I felt like that on Wed. Again, never heard of this being a symptom and maybe it was b/c my jeans were too tight or something (though they were stretchy skinnies) but it was annoying. But my tell-tale tatas have been fine.:holly:


----------



## Wish2BMom

well i've gone through 5 attempts with IVF/FET and I've had a chemical and a miscarriage at 7+ weeks, and have diminished ovarian reserve so that's what she means by any other protocols in IVF wouldn't really be more effective. I usually just end up with one solid fertilized egg in the end. My stim drug was at the max amount and I was still only getting 6-7 follicles per cycle.


----------



## Aayla

Wish2BMom said:


> well i've gone through 5 attempts with IVF/FET and I've had a chemical and a miscarriage at 7+ weeks, and have diminished ovarian reserve so that's what she means by any other protocols in IVF wouldn't really be more effective. I usually just end up with one solid fertilized egg in the end. My stim drug was at the max amount and I was still only getting 6-7 follicles per cycle.


that makes sense. I haven't had my reserve checked but I assume they will do that before IVF. i am hoping we can get all the checks and stuff done way prior. I would hate to save up and find out I got nothing left.


----------



## Dandi

Mdc- we just upgraded to a king last week and it has been life changing! Don't wait any longer, just do it!

Boring holiday weekend for us too. It's just too hot to do anything. We had planned on going to the botanical gardens tomorrow night to see an art exhibit. It's the same artist that we saw in a different city 6 years ago on the day we met/first date. We thought it would be cool to have the same date exactly 6 years apart, but it's so hot and it hurts to walk bc of the pelvic pressure I'm experiencing right now, so I just cancelled those plans today. We're going to finish some things up around the house and do some shopping tomorrow instead. Tonight we're picking up pizza and having a movie night at home. So boring and it sounds glorious to me right now! Lol


----------



## Star2011

Aayla l am sorry for the neg. All the best with weight loss and IVF. 

Ellie! Congratulations! I am sooo happy you are PUPO. Cant wait to hear the good news in less than 2 wks. 

Mdc- still praying for that lining to behave! All the best. 

Wish- sending positive thoughts during these 2 wks. 

Happy 4 th of July to all in the U.S.


----------



## Aayla

I am laying in a swing chair, sipping a margarita, listening to my siblings play beer pong and people laughing. This is a night I needed.


----------



## elliecain

Meet 4bee and 5bee, my twin embryos:
https://i65.tinypic.com/359gto9.jpg


----------



## Aayla

Ellie that is so cute!!


----------



## Aayla

so we have set a date to start IVF. Of course I have to run this by the doctor at my next appt. We are looking to start mid march..that will be the stimming etc. We are hoping to have the transfer done at the end of march / beginning of April. This will give us a Christmas baby. 

I have always wanted a Christmas baby. DH is all for it too provided we keep Christmas and the birthday separate. No combining gifts etc. He is born in January and hates it because he always got very little because no one had any money in January. 

So this gives me 8 months to lose weight and 7 months to save up all the money. I don't include July for money saving as we are a bit behind on some bills and we need this month to catch up. I get a raise at the end of the month as well and I will be learning some new tasks which will give me more hours. I figured out that if we can survive on his current pay cheques and bank my current pay cheques then we will be able to save it in the 7 months. When I get my raise and more hours we can for sure save the amount needed and DH should be getting more hours soon as well. 

But I have to go over the budget with a fine tooth comb to be sure we can live on his money alone. 

As per the weight loss. As of today I am 325 lbs. My bmi is 52.5 In order to be at the top range of their limit of a 38 bmi I need to weigh 235. So I need to lose 90 lbs. If I can keep a consistent loss of 2.5 lbs per week I will just meet the 90 lb goal by mid March. Of course in the beginning I will lose a bit more than that and then maybe taper off a bit after but that is average amount.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, love the bbs! How are you feeling?

Wish, how are you holding up? I am hoping you start getting some good symptoms soon!

Ayala, that sounds like a great plan! These next months will fly by because you are going to be so busy concentrating on savings and weight loss. Best of luck!

Hi to everyone else. 

I just took my last dose of progesterone :wohoo: I think AF is ready to show very soon because I had a spot yesterday. I may or may not have added a prometrium dose to keep her away till at least tomorrow. I know...bad patient. I am supposed to go to wine country and then camping with the in laws starting the 14th and I would like to make sure we don't need to cancel if I have an early O. With everything going on we have done nothing for ourselves lately tripwise. Memorial Day was IVF and we did not plan anything last weekend bc we thought I would be transferring or post transfer. We usually do at least one huge vacation a year, but haven't been able to do so because all the TTC crap. I just want to get preggo, DH wants it probably more, so we are willing to do what we need to. Just hope our time is sooner rather than later. I did always say that the more we f'd with my cycles the further we have got away from a BFP, so with a natural cycle I hope my instincts are correct.


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, it is so far past being your turn that I will start to get very cross if this doesn't pan out soon. I want you PUPO ASAP!

Wish, any juicy symptoms?

Chipie... 4 days until your wedding!!!

Afm, well, I'm now 5dp2dt (7dpo) and determined not to start even thinking about testing. I went back to work today and it was easy because some colleagues were striking so no kids in school! I got loads done. I did notice a bloated and a bit cramps feeling on and off today, but it's probably wishful thinking because I know implantation happens from today... 

I'm still temping but I guess there won't be a dip because of the cyclogest. Oh the cyclogest, little pessaries invented by a man. Without doubt. No woman would dream up something like that. I feel like I've spent the past 5 weeks just poking things into every orifice (nose, mouth and now foo foo...) Not forgetting all the injections! I don't really mind THAT much, but it sure is a process!

Anyway, I've just done a load of gardening while DH painted the fence. I cut back so much hedge.

It's great that it actually felt like July weather today!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I had lost track of where you were (I was going to look it up) so thank you for reminding me! yes, I was all zen the first week of the TWW but the 2nd week, I become psycho. I hope you can hold your zen longer!

mdc - I echo what ellie said - you are SO overdue. I can't wait until you're PUPO! wine country and camping sounds divine. I'm glad you're making some plans for yourself. I'm pretty convinced that sitting around trying to be as still as possible and wait isn't always in our best interest either. 

aayla - sounds like a great plan! you seem a bit analytical by nature, eh? haha Sounds like you have the drive and determination to get it done! 

afm - no really juicy symptoms, unfortunately. Some bottomless pit hunger, really thirsty (but it's been in the 90s here...), some indigestion/heartburn, and slight cramping/lightheadness but nothing crazy strong. Boobs are sore in the same spot they were last month. Again, nothing crazy. Today is 11dpo, which is typical AF day, so the crinone is working. My cervix seemed pretty high and soft today, though. Not putting my money on that one, though. Sigh...


----------



## Aayla

Wish2BMom said:


> ellie - I had lost track of where you were (I was going to look it up) so thank you for reminding me! yes, I was all zen the first week of the TWW but the 2nd week, I become psycho. I hope you can hold your zen longer!
> 
> mdc - I echo what ellie said - you are SO overdue. I can't wait until you're PUPO! wine country and camping sounds divine. I'm glad you're making some plans for yourself. I'm pretty convinced that sitting around trying to be as still as possible and wait isn't always in our best interest either.
> 
> aayla - sounds like a great plan! you seem a bit analytical by nature, eh? haha Sounds like you have the drive and determination to get it done!
> 
> afm - no really juicy symptoms, unfortunately. Some bottomless pit hunger, really thirsty (but it's been in the 90s here...), some indigestion/heartburn, and slight cramping/lightheadness but nothing crazy strong. Boobs are sore in the same spot they were last month. Again, nothing crazy. Today is 11dpo, which is typical AF day, so the crinone is working. My cervix seemed pretty high and soft today, though. Not putting my money on that one, though. Sigh...


:rofl: nailed it on the head. I am so analytical. I love figuring stuff out and numbers and spreadsheets. Even if I never get stuff done I have lists and lists galore. Lol now if I can just get hubby on board with the money. Reigning him in is hard. He grew up with so little that he has a hard time not spending it on things he wants. And sometimes it is just laziness, like buying subway on his way home instead of making something at home.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I understand - I have a bit of that 'money burns a hole in my pocket' syndrome too! Thankfully DH is really good at saving.

So I'm pretty sure I'm out - I couldn't feel more normal right now. Oh well. I did bring up to DH that I wanted to rethink DE - he's totally up for discussing and though it's a large sum of money, it can still be the fraction of the cost of an adoption and I'd get to experience pregnancy. And I think it can be financed, which would be good for us. So I think I really want to go that route now. Maybe sometime in the future, if and when we have our own, we can look into foster-to-adoption. That will give us both the experiences we desire and I think it would be in the proper order - a newborn of our own and giving a loving home to an adopted child of an older age. We'll see - this is my pie in the sky idea right now. We might be too old in a few years to think of bringing in another child (if we can get the first one from DE) but I'd rather wait until we have some child rearing experience under our belts before bringing in another child who will most likely be older and have some not-so-great history that we would need to contend with. I'm totally open to it, I just don't think it would be smart for us to start with that. Especially since neither of us have anything similar to those experiences to pull from either, nor child-raising experience!

ellie - how are you feeling? I don't want to prod you into symptom-spotting...:blush:

mdc - do we have full AF now so we can look forward to Napa AND a transfer...?


----------



## Mdc

Wish, darn feeling normal. I was hoping pukey and fat for you...nice friend huh? I am still holding out for you though. I think de is a splendid idea for you and if it comes to that I will be your loudest cheerleader. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AF has decided to be a bit dodgy and no sign of her yet this morning. Usually it takes 4 days to show so we will see. Of course a new client in SoCal want to do an onsite meet up and it is hard to know when will work out until the witch gets here. Ahhh...so complicated.


----------



## elliecain

Damnit Wish, but I'm still hopeful for a ninja stealthy one.

Mdc, I hope it gets going soon!

Well, I've had some sharp tickling feelings this afternoon, slightly off centre behind my tummy button. It's been on and off for a few hours. Probably not related and just another cyclogest side effect, but thought I'd feed the crazy in me by acknowledging it here!

I got all creative at school today and made a chalkboard and a card. Obviously, I added bees... I'm quite pleased with them! Might save the card to give to DH if we have good news next week.
https://i65.tinypic.com/rigt1h.jpg


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha thanks, mdc!! I was hoping for pukey and fat too but alas, no dice. I am still starving at the drop of a hat, though, but we all know impending AF witchy witch can do such things. I hope yours comes soon, or whenever you want her to come! :) 

ellie - those are so cute!! I think that's such a cute idea to give to DH if you get good news. And pothole would love your card!!


----------



## elliecain

I've just been told about an Instagram account (called IVF Explained) run by an embryologist. 
It's incredible! The latest posts are mainly interpretations of readers' blast pictures, but older posts talk about every issue related to fertility and IVF. I posted a couple of questions and they answered me in minutes. They have a FB page too, but I find Insta more anonymous. 

Insta: @ivf_explained
FaceBook page.


----------



## Dandi

Thanks for sharing Ellile. The post about AMH is very interesting. I want to get mine retested soon after this pregnancy and see if it's still so low. I've never read about anemia and vitamin D deficiency playing a role. I've been diagnosed with anemia so many times in my life, it's an interesting piece to the puzzle. And reading that one woman can only receive ivf funding with donor eggs because her AMH is a 3 makes me realize even more how miraculous my pregnancy is at .6! The human body is such a mystery... Also, your crafts are adorable!

Wish- still holding out hope. No symptoms doesn't really mean much, so there's still a chance, especially with that cramping that you had. Friday is test day right?

Mdc- I hope AF cooperates and comes when she should!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you! I have a sliver of hope but really just preparing to have a FUN weekend at the casino with the ladies. 

ohh, i'll have to read up. I don't have instagram (I don't get it...) but I can poke around on FB and just not post anything! :ninja:

oh and yes, test is 7:35am on Friday. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish with both Anna and Sean I had zero symptoms until about 6 weeks . Nothing . So your definetly not out yet :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, left! I want to BELIEEEEVE! :)

so I actually am back on the Maybe Train. I've been wide awake every night around 2am for the past week for at least an hour. My cat has a hand in waking me up but I cannot get back to sleep within an hour or two for the life of me. I remember this happening last BFP. During that time last night, I had some solid cramping. I'm still having a little bit and I don't cramp before AF gets here, ever. But the biggest maybe is that my insides are soft, squishy and my cervix is very high. I also tried to see if it was open or closed yesterday and this is the first time I didn't feel an indent, so I assume it's closed? typically before AF, I can tell it's AF-time.

i'm of half a mind to go out and get a test today but I'm so sick of wasting $20 on negatives.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, that seems like a wonderful start and I am not sure if I could hold out on testing! Are you still on Crinone? Think I remembered you were maybe stopping. Either way it sure sound super positive!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yep, kept with the Crinone. What's 3 more just in case?


----------



## Aayla

Sorry to post and run but I have to start work in 10 min and I just wanted to give a quick update.

Went to see the fertility doc today. He wants to do letrozole and IUI. I'm only allowed 3 more cycles of letrozole and because of my weight IVF is a way off and he doesn't want me losing drastically which can do more harm than good in the neonatal sense. So while I lose weight and save what we can we will do three rounds of IUI. (assuming we need 3). He says it will double our chances. 

Since I am cd 6 today this cycle is out. so I just have to wait for the next af. The IUI should happen around Aug 24 depending on when af comes. Without being on letrozole af doesn't like to behave normally so she may have to be induced. 

DH and i have to get new blood panels done of all the std's and stuff as it has been a few years so having to wait makes sure we can get them done and they get the results in time. 

The doc was really excited he was like "yeah..let's do this..Let's just do it." This is why I chose this doc. he is so passionate about it.


----------



## elliecain

Your doctor sounds great!
I am glad you have got some next steps sorted out - makes things much less stressful when you know where to go next.
Thanks for the IG add, by the way :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, aayla! I like his style!


----------



## Aayla

He is great. I had 2 other doctors before him at this clinic. The first went back to her home country to help women there and the other I had for awhile. I got this new doc for one visit early 2015 when my regular doc was on maternity leave (oh the irony and she did a wonderful job of hiding her pregnancy) but then she was suddenly not working at the clinic anymore. Not sure if she quit or was fired. But they asked if I wanted another female doctor and I said no I want This doc. He put me on letrozole with no real concern with my weight. and he would do IVF in a heartbeat at my size if the BC College of Surgeons allowed it (they are the ones who restrict IVF to a bmi of 38). 

I'm so happy. since he will do 3 more rounds of letrozole max he said we might as well do IUI first as it doubles our chances. Then if that doesn't work then we move on to IVF. but while I do these cycles I am to really focus on losing weight and prepare for IVf.


----------



## Wish2BMom

So it's a negative. I haven't gotten the official call yet but I did 2 tests, last night and this morning and both were stark white. I'm so over that color. I started spotting last night too and more this morning, so I'm making the call! It's ok, though - I'm glad we have DE in the future. And I get to have a fun weekend with the ladies at the casino. :)

next up - Dandi with her delivery and ellie with her BFP!!!


----------



## Star2011

Wish- l am so sorry for the negative. It is not the news we expected. Ttc does suck sometimes. I am cheering you on DE. I always think about you and from the bottom of my heart l am praying that it works out. Have fun this wkd with the girls and dont think about ttc:)


----------



## Star2011

Aayla- l am happy for you and the plan you have. Hoping it brings you the well needed bfp! 

Ellie- Hope you are keeping busy during this two week. Everything crossed for a bfp. I need some company on the other thread. Dandi is about graduate and l will be left alone. 

Mdc- l cant wait for you to he PUPO. In the meantime, enjoy yourself before transfer. 

Hope you all have a good weekend. I am looking forward to a relaxing weekend after a long week of work.


----------



## Mdc

Ayala, sounds like an amazing doc and excited for you to get started!

Wish, boo and double boo for that damn witch. Very excited for you first for a girls weekend, second for that casino (win big momma needs some new shoes...or help with medical bills :winkwink: ), and thirdly for DE!

Ellie, how are you feeling?

Star, hope you have that nice pregnancy glow and are ready for your relaxing night weekend!

AF is in he hizouse!!! Timing would be so perfect this cycle for implantation and getting preggo as long as the 'little lining that could' will cooperate. I really hope my instinct is spot on for the whole idea my body does not like when I f*#k with it and was waiting for me to take it au naturel. Please please fertility Gods, the universe, and of all things good let this be it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much, girls - I love that you have my back. I swear the nurse was crying when she called me on Friday. She called me 'love' - "I'm so sorry, your pregnancy test was negative, love". And I think she's younger than me. I was like, "that's ok! Brenda was supposed to tell you that I already knew it was negative!" It's like I was consoling her!
Anyway - on to DE. I called this morning to start making the appointments to talk to whomever. I chatted with my 2 good friends that were on the trip this weekend and one of them, bless her heart, said 'if you need anything - surrogate or whatever - let me know'. I told her that I want to carry my own but we're probably going donor eggs and she goes 'well, if you want my eggs too, they're yours'. How freakin sweet! I think it might be odd to be carrying my DH + friend's baby but I thought it was super nice of her to offer that. 

mdc - 'bout time, AF!!! on to good things now!! your lining better cooperate this month. We need you PUPO ASAP!

ellie - how are you doing today? only a few days left! are you feeling anything? besides hormotional? :haha: I hope those little bees are busy making their new nest!

dandi - how are you feeling? not long now!

star - thank you for continuing to stick with us!! we'll get there!!


----------



## Mdc

Wish, when is your appt to talk about donor eggs?

Ellie, hope you are hanging in there and feeling hopeful. 

Hi to everyone else!

Not much going on with me, but wanted to get a reply on this thread since it has gone a little quiet. :winkwink:


----------



## elliecain

Sorry, been hiding away a bit. I feel much happier now I don't have to test tomorrow. I've not had any spotting or breakthrough bleeding, which is great. Carrie said the cyclogest might not stop AF completely. If I do spot in the next 8 days, of course I'll test. Otherwise, it's all set for Friday week.

I know everyone thinks I'm insane for waiting an extra week, but school is such a hotbed of gossip at the moment and everybody knows about my IVF. If I wasn't in work tomorrow, they know it hadn't worked. If I was in school, they would know it had and 4 weeks is just too early for that many people to know. If I am, I will be 11w6d the day I go back to work after the summer vacation. Perfect! If I'm not, I can lick my wounds in private, dust off the credit card and move straight on to cycle 2. By September, I'll be stimming again and will be over the disappointment. It's just the best option all round.

Of course, I'm still wanting to know, but it's great to be able to give myself a reprieve. You girls know me pretty well end I think you get it. You know that this makes sense for my mental health.

The counsellor was great on Monday. I took the whole hour to tell her about my 19 months of TTC, but it did also clarify things for me and helped me make the decision about waiting. The other thing that came up is my mum. Her MS is really bad and she is going a bit senile too. It's horrible for her and my poor dad and has been getting worse for such a long time, but has sped up recently. I miss her. I feel like I don't have a mummy I can talk to about all this and that is so hard. I've ended up relying really heavily on Carrie (my fertility nurse) the past few weeks and I don't think she realises how much she's been a mother figure for me. I feel like I'm crying out to be looked after right now and talking to/texting/emailing her gives me some safety. It's really complicated, but not massively surprising either. When she came to visit me after retrieval and gave me a hug, I was so touched.

So, that's my reasoning. I'm nuts and not going to get much saner for a bit, but I've got heaps of support now and I'll get through this, whatever the outcome. DH and I are both seeing Wendy tomorrow, which I think is great. He needs some help too and I hope he can open up to her if he wants to. She will also show him how to better support me.

So, how's things? Mdc, any news on your lining? When is the next appointment?

Wish, I echo Mdc... Will you speak to someone soon about DE?

Chipie, you'd better not be reading this. You should be having so much honeymoon :sex: that you haven't got time! (I'm just jealous... What with swollen ovaries, procedures and now fear of damaging something, it's been nearly 4 weeks!!!)

Aayla, any news from you?

Star, how's your ms?

I just want to say that I feel so lucky to know you all. I feel like meeting you girls is the one real positive to come from my sub fertility. I genuinely love you :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie I'm so glad you are in a better place now and feel that you have more local support to rely on. That said, I'm so sad to read about your mum. I know the time will come when we are all battling something with our parents' aging and I rue the day. My mom is...well, my mom. 'nuff said.
I think your plan for waiting another week is perfect. I'm selfishly bummed we will all not know until then but I care MUCH much more for your mental health. We all need to maintain as much sanity as possible with this dang process!

We have an appt with the RE next Thurs to have our first DE consult. Then I think she'll pass us on to the DE team. Unfortunately, they are located down at the Mass office so any meetings or appointments will now be an hour away. But hopefully most things can be done over the phone or online. 

star - have any bump pics to share with us yet? :)


----------



## elliecain

My clinic is over an hour away. It's not too bad :)

I really hope the appointment goes well xxx

You know I'll tell you guys as soon as I have news!


----------



## Aayla

Ellie: I came on and was hoping I got news...and nothing. :haha: Jk. I totally understand you waiting. I don't think i could do it but you are only just pregnant so I get not wanting the entire school to know. And by your temps I wouldn't doubt if those little beans stuck. the next week will fly by for sure! 

No news here. I haven't been able to do my blood tests but my af isn't due for 3 more weeks so I'm not too worried about the doc getting everything on time. I plan on going on Saturday. It's just a waiting game for me now. We are keeping busy with other things. We are getting "new" furniture this weekend. by new I mean new to us but gently used. It's from the 70's. And not even "it looks 70's" it literally is furniture from the 70's. One of my mom's co-workers is moving into a condo and is getting rid of all her furniture. They only used this during Christmas and special events. They never updated anything in their home. they didn't think it mattered as the furniture was still functional and all that money could go to trips and stuff instead. Brilliant. So I get a couch, love seat, chair w/ottoman, coffee table, 2 side tables, 2 lamps, an entertainment center( i think this was 80's) and a computer desk (handmade not from the 70's of course) all for free! 

so we are doing some reorganizing and cleaning in order to prepare for all of this to come in on this weekend. it totally matches my decor as our apt fixtures and closet doors haven't been updated since it was built. Except for new carpet and paint but they kept to the style. They were going to modernize it but I said no, it's all still functional and I can decorate around it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Poor Anna ended up in a&e today . Just home . Has been vomiting all day . Looks like a gastro bug on top of a viral infection causing a cough and cold .. Poor baby really not well .


----------



## Dandi

Oh no, poor Anna! I hope she is on the road to recovery soon and feeling better. I'm sure a sad little sick baby makes for an extra tired mama.


----------



## elliecain

Oh no, get well soon little Anna xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, Anna Bowe!! feel better soon, little one! :hugs:

'grats on the furniture score, aayla! nice hook up!:thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks girls xxxxxxx


----------



## elliecain

Wheeeeeeeeeee! I'm shaking...

https://i67.tinypic.com/dgi644.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie , I'm crying tears of joy here for you . You have waited so long and wanted so hard ! Its your turn :) enjoy every second of this very special time :) can you BELEIVE it ?? 
Where and when did you test ? Eeeeeeeek I am so happy :)


----------



## Aayla

Ellie!!! I knew you were pregnant!!! Congrats sweetie!! ooooh I wonder if both took!!


----------



## Star2011

Ellie! Oh my gosh! Congratulations! 

I am super excited for you! Yaaaaaaaaay. Words cannot express my happiness.


----------



## Wish2BMom

<3 <3 <3
over the moon for you, ellie!!! Those little bees better be snuggling in and sticking it out for the long run!!!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I am so excited for you and I have a feeling this is the one...or two...that are in it for the long haul. How are you feeling?

Wish, when is you DE appt?

Left, I hope Anna is feeling better. That is the pits!

Dandi, omg you are a day away right? Are you excited, nervous, ready, or just all of the above?

Ayala, have you started the weight loss track yet? How is it going?

Star, how are you feeling?

For me my ultrasound was fine, not exceptional, but fine. Good news we are already past last month's level, however only 4.89 average. It is day 12 and usually I O later day 15 or 16 so time to grow a bit still. I think my goal is 7...still low for most people, but the highest I have ever got. So full blown attention on my lining eating lots of protein, green leafy veggies, Brazil nuts, pate, supplements, pomegranate juice, no coffee, minimal carbs, and acu. Yesterday was my first time with electrical stimulation acu and go back today...officially I am a science experiment. For now I just keep opking like no ones business and go back in on Thursday morning if not positive. Hoping to trigger Thursday or Friday and then we are on our way to PUPO!


----------



## Aayla

I started a new program and it going ok. I am down 2 inched in my belly but up 5lbs. But that 5lbs is likely water retention as it is a weight lifting program and the muscles love their water. I am trying to stay away from the scale and focus more on getting fit and wearing smaller clothes. 

I started my anti-depressants a few days ago. It may be placebo but I am already feeling better. I was doing some research on them and they say that weight loss has been known to occur in obese patients that are obese due to binge eating. Which is me. I have an over eating disorder and most people that over eat like me due so for emotional reasons. So it stands to reason that when the emotional turmoil is calmed that the eating will right itself. 

I am feeling very good about my path.

We just got new furniture and despite living in my apt for nearly a year it is finally feeling like a home. Still a few more tweaks and some purging to do.


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, I want this for you so much. I hope your lining does its thing and gets to at least 7 by the time you ovulate. Why do you trigger? What happens to the eggs from this cycle if you are putting the perfect blast back in?

Aayla, good work on the inches lost. Eating disorders are the worst addiction, I totally empathise. Other addictions you can give up your substance, food still has to happen. I'm a recovering alcoholic and also recovered anorexic/bulimic and I found recovery from alcoholism so much easier. Both of my EDs were so tough for me. Until infertility and miscarriage, they were the hardest thing I'd been through. Recovery is amazing though! I sit at the heavier end of healthy now and that suits me fine.


----------



## Aayla

Cingrats on your recovery ellie!

I am a recovering drug addict. First crack/cocaine and then crystal meth. I have been clean for 9 years and 1 month (as of July 16). 

And yes they were both far easier to quit than food. It has been a long struggle and I finally had to come to terms that I needed medical help. I kept struggling to fix my body but what I needed was to fix my brain. Here's hoping these pills work. It may take some adjusting to find the perfect dose but I am willing to work at it.


----------



## sugargully

Congrats Ellie! I'm so thrilled for you! You've waited so long for this BFP. You deserve every minute of this happiness!


----------



## Wish2BMom

girls - you are heros to me to work through what life has thrown at you and come out positive on the other end. None of those addictions that you mentioned are easy, I'd imagine, and all can easily take a life. You're a-freakin-mazing to me to have worked through what you needed to, realized what you needed to to make yourselves better and stay on that track. My hat is off to you.

mdc - appt is this Thurs at 2. :happydance:


----------



## Mdc

I second what Wish said, you are strong a$$ women!

Wish, cannot wait for your appt. Is it just going over the process or do you get to jump in choosing eggs?


----------



## Star2011

Ellie and Aayla- l too am amazed by your life challenges and how you have come through as victories women. Hats off for your ladies!

Aayla- congra on losing the inches. Thats a great start. I am wishing you the best in the rest of the journey in losing more. You got this girl!

Mdc- c'mon lining! We are anxiously waiting for PUPO MDC! You are doing all you can and l am sure your lining will be ready soon. 

Wish- l am also anxiously waiting to hear more from your appt. This is a new chapter in your journey l just pray that this is it! Let me know how everything goes. 

Afm- l am glad my ms is going away and l can say l am begining to enjoy being pregnant again. 

Always thinking about you ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

eh, I think that this appt is just going to be consultative, probably one of the 5-min deals where she explains everything and we don't ask questions and leave after a few. There is a whole other DE team that we'll work with to do the choosin' and the payin'. ;) I think this is more for my RE to 'dismiss' us and pass us along, I guess. I dunno what role she or her office will still play in my journey. I hope I get to go to them for my bloods and ultrasounds, though. 

aayla - excellent job on the progress so far!! keep up the good work! I hope the meds really help you out. I hear you on the muscles liking the water - I had gained 3lbs overnight one day a couple weeks ago and freaked! I had done a couple of tough workouts the days before and when I googled, I found that that was the reason. PHEW!

star - so good to hear that you're back to 'normal' and can enjoy things for now!! 

mdc - please poke your belly and say that Auntie Wish needs you to plump up for MDC Jr to join the party!


----------



## Aayla

Thanks ladies. Well when i weighed myself I lost 3 of the 5 lbs I had gained, so definitely water. lol I haven't worked out traditionally in a few days but I just got some new furniture and I have been moving that in and rearranging and cleaning my house. 

these new pills are amazing. I'm still adjusting and getting used to them and I go through 2 phases throughout my day. I'm either extremely tired or extremely alert. I am hoping this is just because they are new to my body and that I eventually will even out. If not, then back to the doc I go for a different kind. Although I am loving the alertness part as I have got so much done in my house. I have sold off a few items, my kitchen is clean clean clean and I have been purging like crazy. lol I have never been more productive. 

We went and did our blood work today. i am hoping the results come in time. We did the whole std panel so it can take a couple of weeks. af is due in 2 weeks but because I am not on letrozole she may be late.


----------



## Wish2BMom

heck, moving furniture, gardening, cleaning the house for a couple of hours all counts as exercise to me! Anything that can make you sore the next day counts! 

GL on your test results!


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I forgot to answer your question about the trigger. I think it is just an insurance to make sure I O and get the progesterone rolling. 

Wish, I poked the uterus and told her to get on plumping. Hope your appt goes well and they get you handed off ASAP!

Aayala, great job on the weight loss and it always sucks to see the scale jump up a little. You called it though water weight can be mean, but glad you are keeping with it. Eye on the final prize!

I have to leave for my appt in a few minutes and hoping for a plumpy lining. Darn opk still negative, but give my lining some time to perk up I hope. I will let everyone know when I am done.


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck mdc we will be waiting for news :)


----------



## Aayla

Tests results all came back within normal range. The std panel had to be sent away so we don't get those results online but I am not worried about them. 

I am down another pound! I am not eating nearly as much as I used to. These pills have decreased my desire to snack. One of the effects is weight loss for obese patients that are obese due to binge eating so I think they will help more than anything else I have tried. 

All I know is i feel happy and content with life for the first time in a long time.


----------



## elliecain

That's great news Aayla. I think this is such a positive step for you. Just got to keep the momentum going. My suggestions for this:
Set yourself short and long term plans. 
Make goals realistic and reward yourself for meeting them. 
Share your progress with a real life friend, as it will make you feel more accountable.


----------



## Wish2BMom

great job, aayla!!! that's all wonderful news!! I agree with ellie's suggestions - take it day by day and even week by week if you want (a la Weight Watchers) but keep that end goal in sight. Woohoo for youuuu!

ellie - I love your tickers!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh! my appt! here's the synopsis:

It was actually much more informative than I thought it was going to be.
So we are going to go with Frozen - 6 eggs only. That should hopefully give us 1-2 tries. DH's sperm better fertilize!!
I have to get a new sonohysterogram, I'll set that up on my next Day 1. Then we have to also get appts with the DE team, a psychologist to go over any questions/concerns/make sure we understand how to tell the baby that we're making it this way, etc. We have to sign the consent forms and then who knows what other appt. But then we'll get the keys to the Donor kingdom to make our choice on donor. I have to go on BCP and then Lupron to stifle ovulation, then estrogen to plump up the lining, then PIO shots for progesterone (ouch!!). They thaw the eggs, get DH's boys lined up and do ICSI into each egg and we wait to see fertilization rate. Then hopefully we have more than a couple make it to blast and we'll transfer 1-2 and freeze any leftovers. They guarantee at least one transfer, so if none make it to blast, then we start over with another batch. But if we only have one, we only have one...
I really think I need this finite # of attempts. The doc said that the only benefit, really, of going fresh was that the # of eggs available could be higher than 6, so more attempts. But I think having the end game in sight is the way to go at this point. We've been trying for so long, and I'm almost 41, I don't want to keep this up if it's just not meant to be. And quite honestly, I don't want to go through the rigmarole that a Fresh cycle entails. 
so that's that!


----------



## elliecain

You only need the one. This is going to work, I know it :) I'm so excited for you. What kind of time frame to PUPO are we looking at?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think a few months - we have vacation next week and I think I'm traveling quite a bit in August for work, so 'quiet time' will be in Sept, maybe. I have to travel to an office an hour away now for these appointments, that's where the DE team is.
The sonohysterogram should be the first week of August, but I don't think that will hinder the rest of the process. I just need to call to set things up. I was going to wait until after vacation to start those phone calls. I'm going to be head's down busy at work today to prep for being out so I need to focus on that.
The doc said that the process from beginning to end is about 7 weeks, but we can start whenever, obviously. So I think that might be like 2 weeks of BCP, then the Lupron/estrogen for a couple of weeks, then transfer, then the TWW. It all depends on how quickly we decide on a donor too - if we're looking for specific things or not. I don't think we would really be looking for too many specific things. I'd like an average to tall woman, I guess, since I'm sorta tall! ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Ohh yes wish and think about eye colour , hair type Curley / straight ect .... Very exciting :)


----------



## Aayla

The time is going to fly by Wish! This is all very exciting. I decided to google donor eggs and I came across this article I thought you might be interested in. (assuming you haven't found it yourself lol). It's a point of view story. 

https://www.fitpregnancy.com/pregnancy/getting-pregnant/i-used-egg-donor


----------



## Star2011

Wish l am glad your appt went well. 7 weeks is not bad. In the mean time enjoy your vacations:)
I believe this will work too. I am really praying hard for this.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, that time will fly by and we can be bump buddies together!

Hi to everyone else. 

Alas, cancelled again. My lining got so close 6.3 on Sat and I stupidly let myself get so excited because I still was waiting on my positive opk. Came back in on Sunday with a positive opk and the doc did get one lining reading at 6.3, but then some lower ones and suggested holding off. Ouch! I think if it was my doc she would have been more encouraging to go through with the transfer, but the fill in doc got me down. DH and I talked and he said if the doc thinks we should cancel he did too...Ahhhh....he who thinks doctors are God. Ugh. I said I would only cancel if we both agreed to do a fresh IVF next month, transfer the frostie, and then hopefully freeze one or two for later. In the end it worked out for the best. Since my progesterone was just starting to rise my transfer would have been on Sunday. I am supposed to travel to SoCal for my nieces birthday on Sunday and I have a meeting for work with a client on Monday, so the universe is telling me to wait. Sucks, but what are you going to do. Now we wait for cd1 and start BCP for 14 days, baseline, stims, retrieval, and hopefully transfer the third week of Sept. Hopefully this is it...almost at the end of my rope with this stuff. DH is frustrated and he is honestly having some anxiety set in from all of this...and not to mention bedroom romance is non-existent. To think we started trying October 2014 and it has been a year since I was pregnant baffles me to no end. Worst part is that I think out of this year we have really only had one maybe two months where we had a chance at conceiving due to all the mucking around with me is down right disappointing. Good thing I have acu today.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh mdc that's tough but sounds like a great plan for next month . Its crap you have to go through all of this . Is there any reason your lining isn't where it should be at ? There are just so many variables its a flaming miricle we are not extinct !!!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, it's so unfair. You are the most patient person I know and I wished so much you would be joining me this month, as we've mirrored each other so much. I'm sure next month and IVF will be the key. If you get enough, would you consider transferring a new one too?


----------



## Aayla

Mdc: so sorry to hear this cycle was cancelled. It is so frustrating when that happens. Not sure how long your cycles are but mine are 35 days and that is so very long to wait. At least in the ttc world. Lol 

Ellie: 4 more days until your scan!! Can't wait to see if you have one or two babies!!

Afm: nothing going on really. Still in the waiting game and it seems to be taking forever.


----------



## Mdc

Thank you everyone. 

Left, I think that is just me and the docs like to go by the book. Just taking this time to keep on being healthy and ready for the IVF and baby bloat. I am my good weight now, but just a couple pounds more won't hurt. 

Ayala, I should be cd 1 8/5 -8/8 so it is really not that long. Just emailed my case manager to get the ball rolling again. Should not be a problem since no insurance this time but I am not leaving anything to chance. 

Ellie, I will be right behind you no worries. You are just blazing the path for Wish, Ayala, and I not far behind. I do not think they can transfer a fresh and a frozen, but interesting thought. Likely won't since this is my first transfer. Although it does bring up a point what if a situation comes up and we need to transfer a fresh and keep the frozen...need to make sure the paper work is signed in case.


----------



## Aayla

My cd 1 should be Aug 6 if she comes on her own. If I am not on letrozole I tend to have to induce with provera which will set me back by 10 days ish. 

I have thought about taking provera anyway but earlier so that she comes when she is supposed to.


----------



## Star2011

Mdc- l am sorry for the cancellation of the cycle again. These things are out of our control sometimes. I remember when l had my impromptu Surgery and had had to wait 3 more months to ttc or do lvf. That was a longest wait at first but it went so quick. Yours will go quick too. I like your plan of a retrieval in between though. Good luck. Am still here cheering.


----------



## Aayla

started the provera today. I will take it for 7 days and then af should be here about 3 days after my last pill. So I have about 10 more days to go until cd 1. I am starting to get nervous and anxious and excited.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - so sucky that you got cancelled again. We'll be cycling around the same time but you'll have much more going on!! 

thank you for the constant cheering squad, star!!! not long for you now - how are you feeling?


----------



## Aayla

How is everyone doing? I have one more day of provera and then I wait for af to come. I am hoping she is here Thursday or Friday. Getting so close to the iui.


----------



## elliecain

That's really exciting Aayla. It's nice to feel in control of the cycle and I wish you every success with this IUI.

I'm doing well. We are in the Isle of Man and it's beautiful. Not my usual sunshine and beach holiday, but utterly beautiful scenery and I'm staying in DH's aunt's house, a lighthouse cottage. It's huge and so nicely decorated, I feel spoilt! We got the twin room and it's funny to be in separate beds! We decided not to go to La Palma as usual because there was a small risk of zika and I'd not have been able to relax. Plus, one one hour flight felt better than 2 flights with my nausea.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh ellie, that sounds so dreamy! I need pics of this lighthouse cottage! we saw a couple of lighthouses while in Maine. I guess they have 70 of them! Lots of rocky coastline there, many little islands and such. 
And I'll say it again...I'm so happy you're nauseous!!! :)


----------



## Mdc

Ayala, that is great news and we are probably AF buddies. Before you know it you will be ready for the iui!

Ellie, so happy you are getting a holiday. It sounds gorgeous. 

Wish, when is AF do for you and when is your next meeting on DE?

I am probably dpo6 so just waiting for AF and then I already have my bcp. DH might have to travel to a training in Kentucky when ER is supposed to happen. Ugh! I am hoping to ask my doc if I can do 10 days of bcp instead of 14 or if we can just do a frozen sample. DH could skip the training also, but we will just have to decide whenever AF get here the best course of action.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I should be due for AF this coming Saturday, i believe. I'm already having those little tweaks and cramps, my left boob is slightly sore (the AF kind, not the BFP kind). I did have some minor spotting last week after BD'ing on Friday which was weird. But I can't say that it would mean anything. DH and I BD'ed once the week before but I have no idea when I O'ed. If I O'ed my natural, non-Letrozole day, it would have been around the a day or 2 before the spotting. If I O'ed around the Letrozole day, it would have been actually a day or 2 after BD'ing. So I'm not going to cramp my brain thinking about what MAY be in a bizarro universe! As you can see, I've already cramped it enough! :)

I haven't called to set up the next DE appts yet. I have to travel tomorrow and Wed, and then next week as well, so I didn't want to get going on those until I knew.
As it is, if AF does indeed arrive on Sat, I don't think I can do my sonohysterogram this month b/c I think I'll be traveling on day 3. Sweet. 
Man, regular life gets SO in the way of things sometimes, just like with your DH traveling!!


----------



## sugargully

Stalking! &#128523; Love you ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well AF is just about fully here but I'm going to call tomorrow day 1 so my sono can be on Monday :)
Next week I'll be at my home office, no travel, and will be able to start making those other appointments. Hopefully we can get all of that taken care of this month so we can start our hunt for a donor and get that underway. Perhaps a transfer in October! Clearly, a thousand things have to fall in line for that to happen so it's just wishing right now.

aayla - how are you doing?


----------



## elliecain

Get this show on the road, Wish! I'm so excited for you and the next few months will pass quickly once you start tests and donor choosing etc. 

Afm, I'm leaving other forums all over the shop! I joined a load but I just can't feel comfortable in them. You girls are so perfect that others don't live up... I just left a March babies forum because a girl posted that she had a scan and her baby hadn't grown and the heartbeat had fallen. There were a few supportive posts and then... 2 girls came on, said they felt sorry for her and then posted their own scan pictures and raved about how healthy their babies were. I nearly cried for the first girl all over again. How terribly insensitive! I can't even believe they would do that. I get that 3 people had scans and their happy ones wanted to share their news, but the same day??? Ugh. I immediately left the thread without comment.

I always wanted to be in a "month babies" thread but so far, it's not doing it for me. Even the assisted due thread is starting to bug me. I think I've been spoilt by our relationships here. We have been so close and shared so much and now are even real life friends. I love you girls so much :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie I was in last years march thread !! There were 2 one huge one and one tiny one . I stayed in the small one . It was nice but has already fizzled out


----------



## Aayla

Wish: I am doing pretty good. A bit crampy and I am happy for that. Day 3 off of provera. So af should happen soon. I am only cd 33 and I usually have 35 day cycles so she could be a couple more days. I am really impatient for her to come. Hubby has to get the day before and the day of the IUI off of work as he works graveyards but I can't tell him when that day will be until cd 1 happens. I have been ovulated like clockwork the last few months on cd 19 except last cycle, that was cd 20. So I am just going to ask if we can schedule it for cd 19.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ellie - I hear ya. I'm on another couple of threads, one where I've made 2 other friends but only one of those I text and am FB friends with (mdc knows terripeachy). We actually almost met up in Dec in DC but it didn't work out. But yeah, other than that, either everyone has faded away or it's not too much of a fit. I am on one assisted thread with some ladies but we are nowhere as close as all of us. I've definitely whittled down over time. I was referred to a DE-specific thread and though they were welcoming, apparently no one is a fan of my process (choosing frozen over fresh), so I feel a little weird. They were all like 'nope, I don't like frozen b/c the success rates are so much worse. So {insert other name here}, how are you doing?'. Not that I need anyone to cater to me, but the vibe isn't there. I may stay on for advice but I'm not warming up to any of them (except the ladies from the other 2 threads that referred me over there). 
It sometimes becomes too much to keep up with too.
OR you see what you saw! how horrible!!! courtesy, people!!

aayla, that's great - I hope AF comes and goes in a flash for you!!


----------



## Mdc

Hello lovely ladies!

Ayala I hope the iui schedule works out for you. Timing is by far my biggest stressor for a ART procedures. 

Ellie and Wish, I agree I used to stalk a couple threads and post but I have really pulled back. Most people are nice and I agree other not as much :winkwink: Also since I have been addicted to this site for almost two years time to cut the cord a bit :haha: I try to stick to my go to threads. 

Note to the witch...stay away until at least Sunday. That is a polite order missy!!!!!!


----------



## Dandi

Ellie, I know exactly what you mean! During my first pregnancy last year, I found a due month thread that I thought I was connecting with, but after the miscarriage a girl posted that she was sorry then proceeded to tell the other girls not to worry bc statistically it probably meant that they were all safe since x number of thread members had lost their babies already. It was unreal. With this pregnancy I joined another due month thread only bc a few of the other girls who miscarried from the other thread were also in there. I'll stalk other threads to see what's happening, but I don't get invested in the ladies and their journeys like I do you girls. I just adore you all and it just clicks. I'm so grateful for it!


----------



## Aayla

I have pulled back a bit and I no longer go looking for new threads. I have 3 that I follow that are my mains and I have fb friends now from them. Some I am have been kept going by other members but the original posters are not really active. But I pop in to keep updated just in case. 
Thankfully I have never really had an issue with a member. Although one kept telling me my RE was a quack because they aren't monitoring me while I am on letrozole. 
I think I have pulled back because if I have to see another woman at 7dpo get a negative test and bemoan how she is obviously out I will scream.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA I've seen that one too, aayla! or the 18 yr old who is trying for her 2nd child, attempt #2 and is SO SAD. shut it. 

mdc - did AF politely arrive when you asked her to?


----------



## Mdc

Good morning everyone!

Ayala, is AF here for you?

Wish, I think your sono is here (or maybe it is over), either way good luck and I hope your cervix cooperates. 

Hi to everyone else!

So AF did stay away and I kind of hope she will start tomorrow. I have been doing progesterone in the am and pm so not much of a chance for her to show up. I will take one pill this morning and then be done. I did take a pregnancy test today just in case and luckily it was negative. We dtd on O day and then had second thoughts. I am so scared of a mc, mmc, or chemical that would set us back. God that is awful I am too scared to try naturally. Guess it is what it is. So hopefully I will not have a cyst or anything crazy and we are off for round two. Yippee.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - that's great!! for once, she listens!

nope - I was wrong on all the things. Bloods tomorrow and sono is next Monday. I hope my stubborn cervix cooperates too!!


----------



## Bookworm8

Sorry to not post in so very long, we were away on vacation, then a week of teaching crafts for vacation bible school at my church, then my husband was sick. I really haven't had much in the way of time to be online.

Sounds like lots has been going on- congrats Ellie

AFM, since I'm on summer break I lined up all my doctor's appointments including a first visit to RE.

Here's what I know so far:

Endocrinologist- Thyroid tests all within normal range- maintain current medication dosage

Regular doc- weight, sugar, cholesterol,... higher than they should be. She has told me to focus on eating healthier and exercising and we will redo all tests in 3 months.

Gyn- normal

RE (first visit)- Bloodwork indicated I ovulated and would get AF within 2 weeks and sure enough yesterday was day 1 (after not having had AF since 4/23). I am doing a slew of other blood tests today including genetic testing, hormone testing, .... They will schedule a HSG (xray test) I think for next week. DH will provide semen sample for analysis. Then when all the tests are complete we will be able to discuss them and next steps.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, good luck with the blood work today. When does the fun part of picking the donor begin?

Ayala, hope you are well. 

Book, looks like you are on the right track! 

AF is not here quite yet which is fine. DH is traveling a couple hours south for an event on Thurs 19th so I want to make sure it is not ER time. We are pretty open until mid Sept so should be fine to get some more frozen embies and get the perfect one finally transferred. Come on BFP!!!!!


----------



## elliecain

Wish, I'm hoping everything is going smoothly.

Bookworm, it all sounds great except the really long time between periods. That must make it impossible to know when you will ovulate.

Mdc, come on! Your time is NOW!!!! That perfect blast is still waiting patiently and I just know it's going to be so amazing. I can't wait for you to be PUPO and then all fat and pregnant and panicking with me about round ligament pains!


----------



## Aayla

I am doing ok. No af yet. And now I want her to stay away until at least Friday lol. So we can't do the iui this month for financial reasons. We are going to Vegas next month for my brother's wedding. So we have decided to do just a regular timed intercourse cycle. But I am going away for 2 days up to a cabin at the end of the month without hubby. If af comes today or tomorrow I won't be able to go as I will ovulate that weekend. Oh the twisted road of ttc. Lol


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

I am still stalking and cheering you all. 

I had some sickness and other family issues that made me be away from here for a bit. 

Thinking about you all and hoping for the best.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi star!!! thanks for sticking with us and cheering us on!!! :hugs:

bloods went fine and as expected - really just to get a BFN. Sono is Monday. Then I have to make those appts. THEN we can get the keys to pick a donor!! hahaha I need to get the ball rolling with those appts.


----------



## Star2011

Yay Wish. Almost there. Hoping the Sono is a success with nothing new. Cant wait to hear about the donor picking experience:)


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish my excitement is gearing up a notch . Cannot wait to join ye or should i say follow along with the DE experience . Hope the sono goes well with no surprises .


----------



## Aayla

Wish: looks like everything is coming along. The time will pass by so fast! I'm looking forward to reading about your journey. 

AFM: I got spotting today!! So happy. The fertility doc also called to go over the IUI procedure. It got me excited to do this again. so I have talked to hubby and we are going to take a good hard look at our budget. I'm also only working about 20 hours a week right now but I could easily work 40. But it's been nice to not really have to. But double the money is nice. and I just got a small raise. We would have most of the amount in one week if I worked 40 hours.

time to not be so lazy and complacent and work full time now. :haha:

so it looks like IUI is back on. I am spotting more regular as the night goes on so I should expect af tomorrow or Saturday. The IUI should happen on Aug 30 or 31st. 

They want to go by OPK's. I am to use clear blue or first response (regular not digi) and do it with fmu. I have never got a surge with fmu. Always around 7pm. And before the mc I was lucky and surged the day before I ovulated. Now I surge the same day. They didn't understand how I knew that. I told them I temp. So I would get the surge, and the next day I would get the temp spike. I know I ovulate on cd 19 or 20. I asked if I could just book it for a specific day since I know when I ovulate. They said that yes, it is possible as I am the paying customer but they really do want to try and rely on the opk.


----------



## Mdc

Star, sorry that you have been sick and had some family issues. Hopefully you are feeling better. 

Ayala, best of luck with the iui! I tested OPKs twice a day because I catch my first surge in the afternoon. I too think I O the same day as my OPKs. My successful iui was a dual one day of and day after O. 

As usual :winkwink: hi to everyone. 

Today is day 3 of injections for me and pretty boring until I go back on Sunday to see how much they have grown (lining included).


----------



## Aayla

Cd 1 today! I will doing opk's but I will be booking my iui on Aug 30 for cd 19.


----------



## Mdc

Good luck Ayala!

Day 6 of stims for me and the bloating is starting. All for a good cause though. So far 11 follies and my lining is doing great. I add in two more injections today. Yippee...pin cushion.


----------



## Aayla

That sucks about the bloating and that you feel like a pin cushion. How many more days do you have to inject meds?

Afm: yesterday I did my cd 3 fsh and estradiol test. My fsh was 4.8 and my estradiol was 94. Not sure what the numbers mean. Some say good some say not great. I am hoping the doc will call to explain.

Cd 4 today. Started the letrozole yesterday. Only 2 weeks until the iui!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello ???? Where has everyone gone !!


----------



## Aayla

Hey! Well i am on cd 12. I started the OPK's today but unfortunately the money fell through for the IUI so we are doing Timed Intercourse. I feel very positive about this cycle. Maybe because in about 4 days it will be the one year anniversary I found out I was pregnant. Unfortunately on Sept 5 will be the 1 year anniversary I lost said pregnancy but I am trying hard not to dwell on it and just focus on the here and now. 

I expect ovulation to happen around Aug 30th. 

Other than that I have been keeping busy. I joined a lot of cross stitching face book groups and we do all sorts of activity and challenges that keep me focused on my stitching. Which I need because I have so many projects that have been left undone. I used to finish them all the time but then I took on so many I sort of lost the mojo for it. Now I am back and stitching more than ever. I love it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi! I'm here - just been super busy and not really on BnB too too much. Sorry for silence!!

aayla - timed intercourse, not terrible! I hope you guys knock it out of the park! I'm glad you're feeling positive. I'm so sorry that your anniversary is coming up. Everything happens for a reason, I'm a firm believer. When you get your next BFP, we will all celebrate it's health and stickiness!!

star - how you feeling, girl? not long now, i can't even believe it. 

I had plans this weekend with 2 old friends of mine who I haven't seen in EONS. One just got married 2 yrs ago, right under her 40 yr old 'limit', so she's almost 42 now. She's 18 weeks preg with her first - she had to undergo 2 rounds of IVF. We talked incessantly about the entire process and how mind-boggling it all is. And our other friend we were meeting up with (she was running a triathalon so we were there to support) had to go through IVF for her first 2 as well, trying for over 2 yrs. After the race, 6 of us (her husband had invited 2 of his childhood friends too) were hanging out and turns out, the guys ALSO had to go through, or may end up having to, go through the process b/c of difficulties getting pregnant. We were amazed.

Anyway, we had our consultation appointment yesterday. Talked with the counselor for almost 2 hrs about everything - how DH and I met, our families, our journey here, how we feel about our journey and others getting preg, how we feel about DE, if we think we'd tell the child and the repercussions of not telling them, etc. It was good but man, my head was literally spinning when we got out of there. And then we talked to a nurse for a 1/2 hr to go over the process, timing, how DH is to give me the PIO shots, etc. She'll order my meds, I have to inventory what I already have, etc. And then we talked to the finance lady for a few mins to figure out how to get signed up for financing this whole thing. Nutty morning!! I was tapped by the time I got to work.

But all good things - happy to get started, excited. I think it's still such a bizarre thing that I'll be carrying someone else's egg but it's all good. We talked about the differences between DE and DS and the inequalities in how the other person would feel. Like I'm ok with doing DE b/c I still get to do something - carry the child, the child will have my blood, my nutrition feeds the child, etc. But if it's DS, the guy really doesn't have anything to do with the process until the child is born. That takes a LOT away from them. I hadn't thought of that. It must be so much tougher to bond with a child that you know came from a different man. Like, even on a primal level, that doesn't really happen. So good for those guys who can work through that and see the end goal. 

What's next, you ask? We sign our consent forms on Monday with my regular RE and we move forward with going online to pick our donor. Doesn't sound like a huge database so should be pretty easy, I'd think. About 120 donors on any given day (if I heard the word 'fluid' one more time yesterday I was going to stab someone), of which about 40% are caucasian. So that narrows it down quickly to begin with. Once we pick a donor and are approved to receive those eggs, they will send out a tank to get them if they aren't local. Once they are here, we'll figure out my cycle and start to get that going. I'm assuming this will all happen with the cycle after this next one, as AF is due next week sometime.


----------



## sugargully

Wish I'm overjoyed for you! Your consultation sounded very thorough and I know good will come of it. Boat load of prayers coming your way.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm lots to think about wish but the honest first thought that came into my mind was .... Ok someone else's egg but YOUR baby :) an egg alone achieves nothing ! The way I see it if you bake a cake it is your creation , the fact the ingredients came from other sources means nothing ! It is your creation :)


----------



## Dandi

I like that train of thought Left! You're just borrowing a cup of sugar to make that sweet baby!!


----------



## Aayla

Wish I am so happy everything is coming together. How exciting!! 

AFM: about 6 more days until I ovulate, give or take a day. This has always been the longest week ever! In 2 days it will be the one year anniversary of when I got my bfp. Sept 5 will be the one year anniversary that I lost that baby. I'll only be 5 or 6 dpo then so no way to know if I got a bfp for this cycle.


----------



## Mdc

Ayala, sounds wonderful you are picking up an old hobby again and keeping you busy. Sorry you cannot do an IUI, but the good ole fashioned way is way more fun :winkwink: Anniversaries like that suck mine is in Sept and not sure how it will affect me. How is the weight loss going?

Wish, I never thought about the DS issue and now I see how that could totally change the view of our SO. I initially did bring up DE (after my first round that many of my eggs dropped off after day 3) to my DH and I said I would be fine, and he was so not fine with it and I could not wrap my head around it. Now I see where he is coming from. Wow...now you are my therapist. I am so excited that in a couple months you could be preggo! Hopefully I will be right there with you because I think Oct my be a shot for us. 

Hi sugar momma! :haha:

Left, wonderful analogy! 

Dandi, you new avatar is beyond cute!

For me I cannot remember what I have added here. So last week my progesterone randomly spiked and made my lining not hospitable so our transfer was cancelled. Which was beyond heartbreaking because that is the primary reason WHY we did another IVF. It was rough, but I had a good cry and then just turned my focus onto my growing follies. Since we were not transferring the doc suggested going one more day of stims to see if we could get some of the small eggies to catch up and sacrifice the big one. Luckily he was the same one that was doing my retrieval on Sunday. He came in and checked to see how I was doing and said he expected 8 eggs (one less than last round), and I was fine with that. However, he got 11! We were beyond excited since there were only 12 they were tracking. 

Day 1 we found out that 10 fertilized and that was great, as we now have 3 more than last time. 

Yesterday was Day 3 and we have 9 going strong. That is also good because we had 7 last time. However I told the sub doc (they rotate days) that I was not getting too excited because last time my eggies dropped like flies last time after day 3. He said he looked at my old report and mentioned most of them had too many cells on day 3. :saywhat: Guess that usually signals they are not chromosomally normal. The doc (my usual doc) said they looked great?!?! Now did she think the looked good, worriesome in it of itself, or was she just trying not to worry me. Either way my question is why...why set me up last time to only have 2 to biopsy. Maybe because I know more this round to ask the right questions, by either way hopefully this round will be better. The sub doc said 7 of them have 7-8 cells and 2 have 9 which is normal growth. Needless to say I am cautiously optimistic, but Sat we know the number that could be biopsied and have the results on my appt 9/6. During that appt we will also discuss how to get my lining to cooperate. As usual :winkwink: I have my own ideas that I want to discuss and she usually follows my lead. Not sure if that is good since my doc listens...or bad that she is not really formulating the plan and let's me do my own thing. 

Whew....that was a book. Best of luck everyone...exciting times ahead!


----------



## Wish2BMom

whew!!! I love it, mdc! when is the next development report? Happy to be your therapist, or at least report out on what the therapist said to us! :)

left - I absolutely love that analogy and don't mind if I keep it in my back pocket as a way to explain DE to a child, if and when. I love love love it! And the doc did say that she didn't even call the donor the 'biological' or 'genetic mother' - she calls them the 'genetic donor' - IIIIII would be the mother. Not her.

aayla - not long now! Best get to bumpin' uglies this weekend!! :sex:

sugar - :wave: thank you for your support and prayers!! every little bit will help <3


----------



## Left wonderin

left - I absolutely love that analogy and don't mind if I keep it in my back pocket as a way to explain DE to a child, if and when. I love love love it! And the doc did say that she didn't even call the donor the 'biological' or 'genetic mother' - she calls them the 'genetic donor' - IIIIII would be the mother. Not her.

Wish that's exactly it you would 100 % be the mom :) the " egg " was never going to be anything until you give it life . Well DH of course also has a role ;) But the baby wouldn't exist without your input making you 100% mum :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Take the so called cake .... All the ingredients can be there sitting on a shelf . But they wil never ever be a cake until someone makes it so . Independant of the " process" of making the cake the ingredients don't amount to much

And you wish will have your very special " bun in the oven. ;) "


----------



## Aayla

Mdc: wow. what a process. good luck this weekend! Can't wait to hear how many you will have! Hope your lining cooperates so you can transfer. 

AFM: Cd 14 here. opk's are still negative but that is normal. I am no longer going away this weekend so no chance now of missing the surge or having to suddenly drive back to BD with hubby. :haha: We will definitely be getting a lot of it in. I haven't really talked about it with him so it totally keep the pressure off. I'm also very relaxed this cycle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - I wish I could give you the biggest hug right now. You have such an incredible way of looking at things and you lift people up to their highest. I love you for that! <3

good luck this weekend, aayla!

mdc - cannot wait to hear the final numbers!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh wish what a lovely thing to say . Thankyou xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star2011

Happy Monday,

I am happy for all the progress ladies. 

Aayla all the best this cycle

Mdc- thats a good report so far. I cant wait to hear the latest update. 

Wish- l am so excited for you. 

I am still cheering and praying for you all ladies.


----------



## Aayla

Some opk test porn for ya ladies. Cd 18. This is a CB digi so I know the lines don't always mean anything. Test line is the right and control is the left. This is the darkest the test line has been so far. No smiley yet but If I stay on schedule O should happen tomorrow or Wednesday.
 



Attached Files:







20160829_220414.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## elliecain

Get bding! That is a great line :)

:sex:


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, that's a good line!!! get going!!! eee-errr-eeee-errrr (that's a bed squeaking :haha:)


----------



## Mdc

Great line Ayala!

Wish, did you have another meeting yesterday or is it today?

Afm, I got some great news of the 9 7...yes 7 made it to freeze :wohoo: last time we only had 2 make it. We are still waiting for the pgs so we should know next Tuesday. With my old age I am expecting half are not normal, but either way it is not to shabby.


----------



## Aayla

Wish: :rofl: so funny. 

Mdc: that is so great so many made it to freeze! FX they are all good!!

We have definitely been getting busy. Every day for the last 3 days. We will do it today as well and tomorrow. and maybe even the next day for good measure. Depends on how hubby feels.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm exhausted just reading that, aayla!! :dust:

mdc - had our consent signing on Monday and I paid the pre-registration fee for the donor egg bank yesterday, so we have our full access to the profiles now! I hope to get going and looking through them tonight. I want this to be a fairly quick process, not that I want to force anything. But if there are only 40 white donors, just a portion of those with brown hair and brown/hazel eyes, then it shouldn't take too long, i'd think. Then we just have to dig into the detailed stuff.

star, I forget - do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## elliecain

Wish, yay! So excited for you to pick an ingredient for your beautiful cake :) Good luck xxx

Aayla, oh I remember those days of bding intensively... In fact, I'm starting to forget how to do sex... We seem to not bother these days. I feel like a blob of fat and he's worried about hurting Bee, so it just doesn't happen any more. Enough people have shared that this was their pregnant norm too that I'm not too concerned!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Dandi

"Forgot how to do sex" hahahaha! You could have taken the words right out of my mouth! We I think we only bd'd once while I was pregnant. I was too scared to do anything the first trimester for fear of causing a problem in the babies house. I threw DH some sympathy sex right as the second trimester started bc I felt bad, but after that I was literally the very last thing that I wanted in life, lol. I know some women are the complete opposite, but that wasn't in the cards for me. I'm 6 weeks postpartum today and DH literally set his alarm for midnight to wake up and have sex. It was hilarious. It didn't happen though bc I'm not released for activity until my appt tomorrow, but I'm so scared of it now! I literally feel as if I've forgotten how! Right there with you!


----------



## Aayla

We didn't get the BD in yesterday. Hubby just wasn't into it and I don't blame him. But he said we will today. It hasn't been easy with me as I am on an anti-depressant and it kills the sex drive and even will make it so the big O doesn't happen as often. This is how I know i am close to ovulation because I have been trying to jump hubby for days now. He gets all weirded out because I keep looking at him like a piece of meat. :rofl: But I can't help it. This huge biological urge has taken over. :haha: 

Ellie: I have heard the drive comes and goes throughout pregnancy. Around 5 months some women go into overdrive lol. A lot of men get a little awkward about it thinking they are going to hurt the baby. Or the baby is going to know what they are doing. :haha: Wait until the first time he touches the boobies and milk comes out. :haha: :rofl: so many of my friends have told me stories. It's hilarious hearing their reactions.


----------



## elliecain

Touching boobies is not allowed... Yowch! It was bad enough getting them measured up at the bra shop, but any touching or squeezing... Just no!!! I hope I do get some libido back soon as it's a bit rubbish really...


----------



## Star2011

Hi ladies,

Aayla sorry you didnt get the bd yesterday. Hopefully you do today. 

Wish- yay on the step of signing the consent! You are really moving quick! Cheering as usual. We havent decided on the name yet. We are going back and fort on 3 names. I will let you know once we decide. Hopefully the next coming days. 

Mdc- wow! That is a great # of frosties! I am excited for you. Cant wait for the next update. 

On sex, l didnt feel anything the 1st trimester but when 2nd trimester started my sex drive came out of nowhere. We struggle on the right position and DH is scared of hurting the baby so we dont do it as much. 

Hope you all have a wonderful evening and happy bding Aayla:)


----------



## Aayla

Wish: congrats on the next step!! 

No smiley this afternoon and the stick was super light. It was a 2 hour hold but maybe it was too diluted. I hope so because I could hate to think we missed it. I had one day of ewcm back on cd 16 and nothing since. It went to watery then dry and now creamy/watery. 

I still have 2 more tests and one will be used tonight.


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'd doubt you missed anything if you went 3 days in a row, aayla!! sounds like you still got in a few well-timed BDs!! His sperm can live up to 5 days, remember.

ellie and dandi - I was just giggling at that! I remember being SUPER horny when I first fell pregnant and b/c it was IVF, they didn't want me to have intercourse for awhile. "Just give it another couple weeks", they said. Sure - well that doesn't really matter when you are having dreams that take care of business!! :blush:


----------



## elliecain

I was super horny for the first few weeks too, but then I started getting terribly bloated and suddenly it's the last thing I want!


----------



## Left wonderin

I had zero sex drive !! My story was like dani a sympathy bd in the second tri then the very last thing in the whole world I wanted to do !!!


----------



## Mdc

I remember being a bit randi when I was preggo, but one time I got cramps and then a week later we found out about the mmc. Stupid I know that it did not cause the mmc, but likely poor DH is going to have to go without for the first tri. Well...so really I am saying it is the same now sex situation as now :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hellooooooooooooo


----------



## Wish2BMom

aayla - how'd the BD'ing sesh work out? are you post O now?

star - how's baby star doing?

we looked at donors last night! WOO! It was kinda slim-pickins but I guess that was expected. Narrowing down caucasian, brown/brown or hazel got us to about 20-25 donors and then from there, I looked at heritage (not sure why), baby pictures, height and then looked into their medical history. That part was pretty cool - you get to see all of their 'real' answers to things and at the end they ask them why they are becoming a donor. Some simply just know that they are fertile and need to pay off college, others have already had a child and want to be able to give that gift to someone else who is struggling. And one has a close friend who had an ectopic and several miscarriages and wants to help others like her.
Other questions like 'do you have any talents? like art and such' and there are some that are good at art, some good at sports, some like to read and are introverted, some are bubbly. My psychology mind was going crazy! it was like a bowl of ice cream for that part of me! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh the curious me would love all that but do remember a huge part of future "baby wish" will be inspired and shaped by the care she gets from the very begining . IE how her mum feeds her while she is growing , how her mum is calm or stressed when pregnant, it is your voice that will be familiar to her from the time she can hear so will have significant infulence . It is the things you and her dad have an intestest in and Introduce her too that is likley to become her interests too . The nurture / nature debate is an in testing one but for me and I've had lots of experience of this in my field of work its the nurture one who makes you the kind of person you become . 

So while I know it is important to choose someone your comfortable with dont get too hung up on it . That is not who your LO is going to be !!! 
Ps : for some reason I kept picturing a little girl as I was typing and only noticed this at the end .. Never a boy ..... Interesting . So my prediction WHEN you get knocked up will be for a little pink ! 

In Ireland you don't get to choose your donor your just told some are available .


----------



## Wish2BMom

left, please don't ever leave me! <3 <3

you are very correct - I just think about the male's side of things - he chose ME and now he can't mate with ME. So maybe someone similar to me would be the next best thing? But you're right, ultimately, we wanted to make a person together and how that person turns out will be up to us and the way we nurture them. It's funny - I think that when I read about how some donors have anxiety or their family members have weight-related diabetes or high blood pressure. When they state that they are probably environmental things (it's up to the donor's opinion I guess), I already am thinking about providing a calm and supportive, healthy home for our LO. :)


----------



## Mdc

Alaya, how did not bd finish up?

Wish, that is so facinating getting a small look into the reasons why someone would be a donor. Hell if I would have even fathomed ever having problems I would have done in when I was young. You are right the LO is going to be your's and you will make such a wonderful mother. You have been in such a wild ride to motherhood and are just now climbing to your peak and will get to the top with your take home baby very soon. 

Left, you are a master at words!

Hello to everyone else!

So we have three more journals in the bunch!!!! :wohoo: Oddly enough only two were from the best quality and one medium quality. Now I really do not trust embie grading. Anyhoo now that we have four we have more breathing room and if we are lucky may do a natural cycle this month. I have to travel for work but if O comes after that we may get a shot. Finally! Guess it all depends on my pesky lining.


----------



## Aayla

So I never got a positive opk all through cd 20. I did have ewcm and the tests went darker than normal on cd 18/19 and then super light again on cd 20. But I was using the CB digi so the lines don't really mean a whole lot. I did get more ewcm in cd 22 or 23. I forgot to log it so I don't remember. 

I did my progesterone test on Wednesday and it was 7.5. An odd number as my online ehealth says that is both in mid cycle and luteal range. So I have no idea if I ovulated. Usually if I have an anovulatory cycle my number is less than 3. If I did it seems it may have happened around cd 23. We did BD on cd 21 and 23 so we still have a chance if I did O. I called the clinic and I am just waiting for a nurse to call me back and hopefully explain the number. 

I only have one cheapie test and I will use that closer to af due date. Which if my cycle was normal would be next friday but if I ovulated late and my lp stays the same will be Sept 20. Which blows because I leave for Vegas on the 22nd and I really didn't want my period while there.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - you also have a way with words. Basically, none of you can leave me. Thank you for the pick-me-up. <3 :hugs:
I'm over the moon re: your embie results!!! this is so the beginning of your successful cycle!

aayla - well that's annoying!! I hope you got it and maybe you just missed your peak overnight or something. I know someone who had to test 2x a day to figure out when her peak could be picked up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aayla

I was testing 2x a day. And on cd 20 I tested 3x. But then I ran out of sticks. Should have picked some up from the dollar store to continue on. And I wish I had temped as well. Next cycle I am temping.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so we picked our donor this weekend! I submitted the paperwork to lock down the eggs yesterday and we're good to go. She was still available. 
I also finished up the paperwork for the financing b/c I need the first 1/2 of the payment in their hands 5 days after the eggs are reserved. So that's all set too.
Now they ship the eggs, I call on cd1 and I start taking my meds that day. I believe I start with BCP for about 12-14 days, then once I'm suppressed, I start on Lupron and estrace, to keep suppressing ovulation but plump up the lining. So any transfer, pending fertilization and good grades, still about 6-7 weeks out.

star - how are you feeling? have you picked out nursery stuff yet?

aayla - how are you doing? any more clues one way or the other if you O'd properly this cycle?


----------



## elliecain

Wish, I'm so excited that you've found the ingredients for your beautiful cake!


----------



## Left wonderin

Omg wish I'm so excited I didn't think transfer would be so friggin soon !! Boy you girls don't hang around :) !!! Very exciting times ahead yipeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Aayla

Wish: how exciting!! The weeks will fly by for sure!!

AFM: doc said I didn't ovulate and I had spotting last night so af is coming right on time on my regular schedule. The plus for this is that I won't have my period while in Vegas next week. I have a phone appt tomorrow morning with the doc to talk about next steps. 

I am thinking that cold medication supresses ovulation. While I wasn't sick I did have a lot of allergy attacks and I ended taking some cold meds to help with the stuffy and sneezing. Sure enough, no ovulation. But we will see what the doc says. I only have 2 more shots on letrozole and then we have to move on. I know deep down hubby wants to do the letrozole if we can. It is cheaper. But I am ready to throw in the towel and move on to IVF.


----------



## elliecain

IVF is definitely not throwing in the towel! For me, IVF was a recognition that I was ready to do whatever it would take. It also involved some initial tests that revealed why I wasn't getting pregnant before. Don't see IVF as the end... It is the start of everything!


----------



## Aayla

IVF seems like an impossible road. We have to pay for it so it is a min of $10,000. And there is a bmi limit. So I will have to lose a min of 100 lbs in order to do it. It seems so daunting.


----------



## Aayla

Talked to the doc today. He said that is very likely that I am becoming resistant to the letrozole. So we had two options. 

1) Do the shots, monitoring and IUI and that has no bmi limit although they like it to be under 42 and it only has a success rate of 10-12%. Cost: $1700-$2000

2) IVF. 50% success rate, frozen embryos for siblings. But an imposed bmi limit of 38. Which would require me to lose at min 90 lbs but preferably about 100. cost $10,000

After talking it over with hubby we have chosen the IVF route. We can always choose the other option down the road but this our goal. 

The good news is that the doc said my day 3 levels were normal so my egg count etc is all fine.


----------



## Star2011

Hi girls,

Wish- we are getting close to having baby Wish! I can't believe this. I am so happy for you. By end of this year you will be talking a different language.... How your pregnancy is going on and such:). I am excited. 

Mdc- that is a good # of normals. Lets just talk to your lining to behave and you too soon you will be on your way to talking about your pregnancy symptoms or no symptoms:)

Aayla- l am sorry about the ovulation but happy you have some options. Whichever journey you choose, l am hoping for the best. By the way, l heard there are some clinic that offer payment plan with IVF. I do not know if your clinic does this. All in all, praying for the best. 

I am still cheering and always sending positive thoughts your way ladies.


----------



## Mdc

Wish that is so friggin amazing and you are going to be well knocked up here very soon! 

Ayala, such a hard decision. Do you have low amh or just unexplained? Either option is not ideal so I know it sucks. When I moved to IVF I just said I was tired of screwing around. I did think IVF would be a for sure thing, but having one through it is far from a done deal. However that is just my experience, and look at Ellie she did it in one fail swoop! 

So I am still waiting on O on CD15, but with my new found acu induced EWCM starting I should be getting closer. I usually O day 16ish so not too unusual for me. I do have another work trip coming up the 28th so hopefully it will not interfere. Oh yeah...then the whole lining thing. :haha: I am doing a no drug cycle + supplements + Chinese herbs so who knows. But maybe....


----------



## Aayla

I have pcos. My first fertility doc said it is likely that I have never ovulated, except on the odd rare occasion, in my life. Another doc said that my pcos is so sever that my body has the same chance at ovulating naturally as someone who is on birth control (and of course takes it as directed). So without meds I am 99.99% infertile. Now with being on letrozole for a year and some weight gain my body is just done. We may do a round of letrozole after I drop 50 lbs or so. I have 2 more cycles I am allowed to do. And I have the prescription at my pharmacy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aayla - that's a great idea that star had, about a payment plan. I'd definitely look into that. We had to finance our DE cycle, we certainly didn't have the 18k they need immediately. Crazy stuff. Sounds like you have some great options, though, and it's good to know that you have the egg stash waiting for you once you get things in order! Fingers are so crossed for you!
And I agree with both ellie and mdc - IVF wasn't throwing in the towel, it felt more like 'bringing in the big guns' and REALLY taking this seriously. But it's been no field trip for me, as you know. So take the bull by the horns but cautiously, is my advice!

mdc - yes, that pesky little lining of yours. Maybe it's Asian and will respond to the ancient Chinese secret herbs!! I hope so!!

You are all too cute - yes, I hope to be speaking some different lingo by Christmas, but we'll see. I've said farrrrrrrr too many times how I'd like to be knocked up by a certain time and we all know how that went. So - step by step. I need them little eggs to thaw nicely first. Actually, I need for the shipping of them to go smoothly and not lose them or something disastrous!


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ladies, 

Hope everything is going well to you all. Just checking.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi Star!! 

all things going well here - still waiting for AF. She didn't show this morning so I assume she'll be here this weekend at some point.
Then I start my BCP on day 3. I'll be on that for 3 weeks, plus some Lupron thrown in there. After that, we downgrade the Lupron, add in some Estrace pills and baby aspirin for 2 weeks. Then we drop the Lupron/Estrace and pick up PIO shots and keep the baby aspirin. Can you tell I just got my schedule yesterday? I'm trying to memorize it! :)
all in all, I'll be transferring around 11/13 if all goes well!

How are YOU doing??

aayla - what's up? anything new?


----------



## elliecain

Blimey Wish, that's quite a schedule!
I used an app to remember all my meds... medisafe. It's free and really good.

Good luck!


----------



## Mdc

Hello everyone, sorry I have been rubbish at posting. I am 5dpt5db and needless to say it has been a whirlwind. Not even sure when is the last time I posted but here is the short version. Well kind of :haha: I did a lining scan on cd16 and had a 19 follicle and a lining of 9.5mm. You say...wait what? Well the lining is tilted down so it ALWAYS appears larger than it is. I weighed the options and with lots of valuable input from my doc and great friends (you know who you are) we decided to go ahead. Challenge #1 this cycle. I emailed my RN ages ago and told her I had no trigger or antibiotics. When I went in for my check I had the ultrasound tech again reinforce this. Well guess what, lines for crossed and when she called me to trigger and start my antibiotics I about lost it. Luckily she had a trigger in her office so I had to stop working, fight traffic, and get there before closing. As I was rushing in, the silly front desk girl said she was about to lock the front door. Mind you it was 30 min early! Can you imagine if I would have driven all the way there to have the door locked? Anyhoo...challenge 1 averted and I triggered that night. Challenge #2- the next night I started having a mild cough...Sunday night more coughing...Monday night i said to myself 'was that just a lung that I coughed up'. Tuesday starting to get worried so I called my doc. She said as long as there is not a fever or malaise I am fine. The mechanism of coughing is not going to create a problem. Just what I wanted to hear so I said I would check in Wednesday to let her know how I am feeling. I do my good patient duty and call the office the next day to say I want to do the transfer so I ask if my RN is in and they say yes. They transfer me to her VM, I say the good news, and as a good patient I follow up with an email. Whew! Challenge #3- I miss a call from the doc at 630...'I did not hear from you today so not sure if you want to transfer tomorrow'. WTH! Come to find out my RN was out (so much for out of office messages on VM or email)! It was too late to call back that day, so my coughing self had to wait till the morning of the transfer to call. At least transfer day went off without a hitch. I took an Uber to the appt (forgot to mention DH is gone during this whole period for work), did my pre acu, transfer (which btw my cervix was straight for...my cervix is never straight), post acu, and had a friend take me home. Challenge #4 DH finally is back in town this last weekend and he thinks I sound like I am dying... in all truthfulness my cough is bad...but I know there is nothing they can do for me because it is viral and I have to wait it out. To appease DH I go to urgent care and it is indeed viral bronchitis and nothing to do but wait...up to 2 weeks and maybe a month for the cough to fully go away...oh joy. Now I am starting to kind of freak out. I know I did not have a fever, but I am now questioning if even this illness severity might effect implantation even my doc, the transfer doc, and the acu person said it would 't. Trying not to be negative already so I Dr Google search for reassurance and read multiple stories of cold's/flu/etc and successful implantation and try to change my frown upside down. Probably around this time at night I begin to feel a little pulling on my right side, sometimes on my left, so there is maybe a chance. I keep looking at the embies picture and visualizing it snuggling in nice and tight to a super cushy lining. Finally challenge #5- I am headed to Vegas on Friday so my beta got moved to 8dpt in the morning, then I head to the airport, and wait for THE CALL. I told myself I would not test early (always did and knew the result the morning before my iui betas), but know not sure if getting this message good or bad in an airport is that great of an idea. Or worse, getting off the plane and have a VM waiting for me. I see there are three outcomes and I will rank them in order of what I think will happen. First beta positive but a little low = more waiting. Second positive beta good = excited but will more waiting because it is the doubling that matters. Third negative = disappointment...lots of wine...rare steak in Vegas. I did test yesterday I make sure the HCG trigger is out of my system so I had a baseline in case I test. So torn. My current brilliant plan is to test the morning of the beta and not peak, get my beta drawn (still different that knowing before the blood draw right :haha: ), and then decide if I want to look at the results when I get home. 

Whew that is a book but I wanted to fill everyone in on the craziness of this cycle. I do have a good feeling but realize there are quite a few things that are not optimal. There is never going to be perfection and it would be my luck with all there challenges this is the time it will stick for 9 months. Such a fine line between optimism and not letting myself go off my rocker if it does not work out this time. If anyone reading could please send me (and the little embie) good vibes, I would truly appreciate it. It has been over a year since my mmc and a couple years of trying, waiting, crying, wanting, and wishing to be a mother and to make DH a father (he will be amazing IMO) so we are ready. Ready to be parents. Please let this be it...I/we need this to be it.


----------



## Star2011

Hey Wish- l am so happy that you are getting close to transfer. I also do remember that list of meds.... Its l had to write mine down on my phone to keep track. You are close....so close. Sending you positive vibes as you nearing the transfer day. 

Oh Mdc! I am sorry you had to go through all these chellenges. BUT thank goodness you are now PUPO! You got this. I am trusting and hoping and believing this is it. It is ok to be nervous and think otherwise. I remember l had some spotting on 7dp5dt and l knew it was over. You guys encouraged me and l tried to be positive and on 8dp5dt my test was positive. My beta was not until 10dp5dt. I believe yours will be positive. Hang in there. DH and you will make good parents.


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, you totally and utterly deserve this to work. I have every part of my body crossed and am sending you lots of sticky baby vibes. Oh, and Bee sends your embie lots of love too and tells it that we are nice places to snuggle in and he/she wants to meet his/her new cousin, so close in age. 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc I made a special request for you ;) page 202 check it out ! I've got an in with the man himself ;) 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...r-storky-write-your-letter-mr-storky-too.html


----------



## Mdc

Left I do have to say you are one of the most amazing women and have been such an awesome positive force for all of us. I was so touched by your Mr. Storkey letter and I am not going to lie I did shed a couple tears because of your message. Thank you!

Ellie(and Bee of course), thank you for the positive vibes. I am sure my little embie heard you both. 

Star thank you for your wishes and thanks for the encouragement. Seems so natural to be positive for other people and give them hope until it is yourself in the spotlight. Go figure. 

You all are the best! Today is 6dpt5dp and not feeling anything really. I did think my uterus felt extremely firm yesterday, if that makes sense, but not so much today. Just a couple more days!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh, left - that's the sweetest thing!! <3

mdc - you totally got this! I, too, have everything crossed and am really just waiting for the confirmation that this is IT for you!! We need us an Mdc Jr!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh thankyou mdc , I'm sorry I made you cry !!!!! Not my intention at all !!! Don't worry too much about feeling or not feeling anything . I felt zero before 6-7 weeks with my pregnancies . Now lets hope Mr Storky got his post ;)


----------



## Mdc

Thank you Wish! You are next I just know it!!!

Left, don't feel bad they are happy tears because I was so touch. Xoxo


----------



## Star2011

Praying and sending positive vibes to you Mdc. I will be stalking for the wonderful news today. It is today right?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi star :) how are you doing ? Are you on bed rest ? Or just taking it easy ?


----------



## Aayla

Hey ladies!! 

Got back from Vegas a few days ago. Came back with a cold. Today I am feeling much better but I'm gutted as I have to miss my friend's baby shower. She has heart issues and has been on watch with this pregnancy. They had no idea if she would deliver to term as she had all sorts of complications. Well she is due in a few weeks so we are out of the danger woods but because of her heart she can't be around sick people and to top it off with the complicated pregnancy it just isn't wise for me to be near her. I just know my cold will give her pneumonia. 

Vegas was amazing and my brother's wedding was beautiful. I am so happy I went. 

Nothing new TTC I think. I can't recall if I told you or not but I don't have to go on BC or Provera. I have/had hyperplasia with atypia. Basically bad cell clusters grow and have a chance to cause uterine cancer. Because of my PCOS I don't get regular periods and the lining keeps growing but never shedding. I was told that if I am not on Letrozole I would have to be put on progesterone full time but now I don't have to. I just have to go for regular biopsies to make sure it doesn't come back. And I can always take provera for a week to induce a cycle. 

Tomorrow I start a new program for my 100 lb weight loss journey. I will be eating 21 Day Fix style as this has given me the best results (portion control and it makes sure I get my veggies in and it's somewhat low carb). Not sure what workouts I want to do yet. Might mix it up a bit. Just taking it one day at a time. 

I am wishing everyone lots of baby dust and I can't wait to see some positive tests!!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Hi,

I'm 39 and trying to conceive. I miscarried last March when I was 38. I was lucky I got pregnant then after only two months but it took so long for cycle to come back. I tried clomid this month but I don't think it's worked. I'm an emotional wreck today and so scared I won't be able to have a baby. I'm really starting to get depressed.


----------



## elliecain

Welcome to the group. I'm so sorry to hear about the miscarriage and struggle to conceive.
You are in the right place here... We totally understand what you've been through and I hope we can give you some support on your journey.


----------



## Aayla

Who here is from the UK?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Imogen and welcome :) I'm so sorry about the loss of your LO . It hurts so much . Everyone on this thread totally gets how you feel . We ladies are all in this together all at different points of the journey to motherhood. Hopefully you will join in and find the support helpful on your journey :)


----------



## elliecain

I'm in the UK Aayla


----------



## Mdc

Ayala, welcome back! Sounds like Vegas and the wedding was great. Too funny I am in Vegas this weekend. We just missed each other. 

Imogen, I am so sorry for your loss. My mmc was the hardest thing I had to go through. This is a great safe place to vent, laugh, and cry. I would not have gotten through all of my dark moments without these ladies.


----------



## Aayla

MDC: oh bummer I would have loved to meet up! 

Ellie: well hubby dropped a bomb on me. He wants us to move to Scotland. We had discussed it off and on for years but plans always fell through or more aggressive needs for a baby had to be taken. Now he wants to spend the money to move instead of trying and failing and wasting $10,000. I'm on the fence. I would love to move to scotland. he can get an ancestry visa. But a lady in another thread just posted pics of her ultrasound and the gender and I really want that for myself. On the other hand, babies are tons of money (outside of fertility) and I see how much my friends can't do anything because of kids. They are always late but leave early. Some haven't seen a movie that isn't Disney in years. I no longer know if that is the life I want. I love my stitching time. I love the fact I can spend 8 or more hours doing it on the weekend. I love that I can pick up and fly to Vegas on a whim. aaaaaannnnd then I flip back. I want to be a mom. I want to bring life and create a beautiful new little human with my hubby. He is the last and I would love for him to have someone to carry on his name. and I have wanted to be a mom since I was 5. 

and on and on it goes.


----------



## Mdc

Ayala, that is such a hard decision and unfortunately I have no amazing words of wisdom. I would just say be true to your feelings as complicated as they are. 

I think in all the excitement I forgot to post here. With all the craziness of the cycle we got our bfp!!!! First beta was strong and I have my second one today. Hoping for additional good news. Thank you everyone for your good vibes I truly think it helped so please keep it coming!


----------



## Wish2BMom

aayla - I hear ya, I flopped on it for so long! Especially since we are about the last of our friends to have kids. We get to do so much more than they do, socially. I will have traveled to 9 states in just this year alone! I love traveling and I love 'me' time and I love being lazy when I damn well please. But then, when we do spend time with our friends with kids, I see their bonds with these little people they created, how they get to shape them and show them the world. I want that. I can stop my travel for a bit, but then I want to travel WITH them. I want to show them new things.
All that said, moving to Scotland sounds so exciting and adventurous! And who's to say you can't make that baby over there??
Good luck with your new diet plan. I, myself, may start up Isagenix. I'm not overweight, but certainly not taking the best care of myself either. There are so many incredible before/after stories of transformations on the Isagenix plan but the main thing I want out of it is energy. My energy has been in the dumper for a few weeks now and I know it's probably b/c I'm burning the candle at both ends again. But I don't have much of a way around that and if I want to throw a newborn into that mix, then I have to be my best self!

Imogen - welcome to the group! I agree with the ladies - I'm so very sorry for your loss. But you have to believe that it will happen. It will. We have all been through it and now we have just about everyone with a BFP and/or take-home baby! (myself not yet included, but we're still trying...) It's such a hard process when it just doesn't happen naturally for you but it looks like others in your life just have to blink and they are preg.


----------



## Wish2BMom

missed your post, mdc! GOOD LUCK TODAY!!!!! can't wait to hear that doubling/tripling number!!


----------



## Aayla

Congrats MDC!! So exciting!!

We are quite resolved on moving to Scotland. They have IVF and adoption so when we become permentant residents we will try for that too. We are totally ok with older children. 

Now we have to purge our house. We will be taking next to nothing with us and I don't want to have to rent a big storage unit here. Probably will rent one for some things (I love my living room furniture) just in case it doesn't work out. We also have some books that would be very hard, if not impossible to replace. And some art work that can be eventually sent. But everything else can go.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW! Congrats, aayla!! exciting times ahead!!


----------



## Mdc

Aayla, very exciting! Sound like you have a plan of action. How quickly will you move to Scottland?

Michelle, I have heard a lot of good feedback about Isogenix. What is it exactly? 

My beta is doubling every 43 hours so step two has been checked off. Only 1001 steps left to go :haha:


----------



## Aayla

MDC: that's great on the doubling! So happy for you! 

We are hoping to move late fall of 2017 or early 2018. Before I turn 40 for sure. The entire family has agreed to keep Christmas small this year. Just $25 per person. The wedding broke the bank on all of us. All I want for Christmas is Michael's gift cards for floss for my cross stitching. I don't need any nick nacks or anything as I can't take them with me. We have to save about $1000 per month. $10,000 Canadian is only about 5900 pounds. I am looking into places outside of the major cities as flats tend to be cheaper if you are willing to commute. We are both in entry level type jobs in the customer service sector so we can find work anywhere really. Although I am looking into the small town of Falkirk. It is right in the middle between Glasgow and Edinburgh and rent seems to be pretty cheap. 2 bedrooms go for around 500-600 pounds per month and a lot come furnished. The only trouble might be our cats. I can't find any info on the bylaws of how many pets you are allowed in a unit. Lots of places don't allow them at all (but that's nothing new to us). But we have 4 cats and there are cities here that don't allow that many.


----------



## Wish2BMom

isagenix - not really exactly sure what it is. I think it's a healthy eating plan, lots of vitamins and organic supplements and then you can also purchase shakes to eat as some of your meals. My friend lost 9lbs on it and she didn't need to lose weight - just seemed to be mostly the 'guck' that we acquire when we don't eat healthily. And she said her energy is out of this world - more than what she had in high school. He husband has lost about 30lbs and won't go back. They just love all that it has done for them.


----------



## Left wonderin

Is our thread on its way out :(


----------



## elliecain

I think it is, since we use messenger. I'm grateful to this thread for finding me so many amazing friends all over the world. I'm sure there will be more people on it again but, for me, the immediacy and privacy of messenger feels easier and safer.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, agreed - it's not a bad thing, I don't think! Unless there were ladies following our stories that didn't come forth! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Mr storkey has post ..... Page 203 !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

i don't want to read it and jinx it!! I don't know how that would jinx it but I'll read it after! :)


----------



## elliecain

Happy Christmas everyone! Have a loving and happy day xx


----------



## Tui

If anyone is still reading - Happy New Year :wave:

Looks like my thread has come to an end :cry:

Hope you are all well. Best wishes for a great year to come :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Hi Tui. It's certainly not come to an end, just moved... the Messenger group created from here is amazing! There are 8 of us and we talk many times a day. Thank you for initiating this thread and giving me some of my closest friends in the world!
Hope you are well :) Congratulations, I didn't realise you were pregnant again!


----------



## Left wonderin

We are all still here :) well in another space :)


----------

